# The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought it would be cool to have a running thread dedicated to the best links to buy from that has the lowest prices ansd best deals. It would save alot of time,trouble and ppl posting asking.. I have a few links to get it started.. I cant speak on behalf of these items as the only ones I actually bought were the microscope, panda film and the cfls.. Ill be adding more links later..


*42w Daylight CFL - 8.99 with free shipping -* 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001AZOV9K/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


-------------------------------------------------------------------

*400W HPS complete - $97.00 - $99.00 -* 

*site -* http://www.insidesun.com/Super_Economy_400_Watt_MH_65a26e.item

*egay* - http://cgi.ebay.com/Econo-Hydroponic-400-Watt-HPS-Grow-Light_W0QQitemZ110428500547QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b60d3243&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*1000 Watt HPS - $189.97*

*site -* http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=hydro&Product_Code=VBX1000&Category_Code=VBHX


*Panda Film Black and White Poly 10ft X 10ft = $17.95 Free Shipping ( from there ebay store ) - *

*site - http://shop.sunsethydro.com/product.sc?productId=509&categoryId=-1*

*egay* - http://cgi.ebay.com/Panda-Film-black-n-white-poly-Hydroponics-FREE-SHIPPING_W0QQitemZ120384906301QQcmdZViewItem

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*30x Pocket Microscope ( for checking trichs ) = $2.89* *!! ( $5.99 Incuding Shipping ! )*

*Amazon -* http://www.amazon.com/Illuminated-Pocket-Microscope-Magnifier-Opti/dp/B000OVHVVQ/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1232478445&sr=8-3

-------------------------------------------------------------------




*Post some great deals and low price links!*


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Valueline 6 Inch 435 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan - $79.00 > http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html

15 feet of sticky back Velcro ( "2 piece" ) $13.19 SHIPPED- http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=70347395&categoryId=74598

Valueline 8 Inch 745 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan $99.90 - http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-745-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2261.html


----------



## hiroshima (Sep 16, 2009)

i buy all my temperture and hygrometers from here. worth the read!
http://www.forttex.com/


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 16, 2009)

cool thread my dude i was lookin for a 1000W! +rep


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 16, 2009)

hiroshima said:


> i buy all my temperture and hygrometers from here. worth the read!


Best deal on a thermo/hygrometer ( IMHO )>

Springfield Digital Indoor Thermometer with Hygrometer - *$6.47 !! -* http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10671021



http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10671021


----------



## bdinfluence (Sep 16, 2009)

wow them are so killer deals i my income tax refund cant get here soon enough i`m gonna go all out


----------



## hiroshima (Sep 16, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Best deal on a thermo/hygrometer ( IMHO )>
> 
> Springfield Digital Indoor Thermometer with Hygrometer - *$6.47 !! -* http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10671021
> 
> ...


but they dont have relay contacts and temperature control points for both high temp and low temp  .. if you just want to monitor, go to walmart.. if you want to automate.. then visit the link


----------



## damnbigbudz (Sep 16, 2009)

please teach me how to + rep someone because this is excatly what I have been searching for for about 2 months


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is the cheapest 5500 cu foot Ozone generator(UV). Do not use unless you read up on Ozone and the affects! 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ozn1-ozone-generator-up-to-5500-sq-ft-p-632.html



it was 99.00 2 weeks ago, but its still the cheapest at 119.


----------



## mdave (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=2821 quantum 600watt ballast for 176


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 17, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Valueline 6 Inch 435 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan - $79.00 > http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html
> 
> 15 feet of sticky back Velcro ( "2 piece" ) $13.19 SHIPPED- http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=70347395&categoryId=74598
> 
> Valueline 8 Inch 745 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan $99.90 - http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-745-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2261.html


 
I got the velcro in the mail today.. just as described. Good deal.. free shipping


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 18, 2009)

mdave said:


> http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=2821 quantum 600watt ballast for 176



This ballast has a dimmer too , for those of you that like to fuck wit shit.


----------



## SHAWTYBANGBANG (Sep 18, 2009)

anyone gotta link for T5 setups fullspec?..... +rep...


----------



## Roseman (Sep 18, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> please teach me how to + rep someone because this is excatly what I have been searching for for about 2 months


 
\Look next to the Post # of each post and see this:  

click it and leave your name.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 18, 2009)

200 Watt CFL - $30

Super CFL Reflector, $32

De-Humdifier, $40 at amazon.com


Powerful Exhaust Fan $68

CHEAP CFLS


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice links  Thanks Roseman 

Oh PS: The first link to the 200W cfl you posted jsut takes you to that sites home page.. I searched the site but didnt see the 200W CFL for 30.00


----------



## Roseman (Sep 19, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Nice links  Thanks Roseman
> 
> Oh PS: The first link to the 200W cfl you posted jsut takes you to that sites home page.. I searched the site but didnt see the 200W CFL for 30.00


 
http://www.sunlightsheds.com/fluorescents.htm




*3.* *$49.99*

*200w Fluorescent Grow Bulb*

*Model:* CF-200Lumens: 9,250Kelvin: 6,4001lbs.
Usually ships within
2 business days. 
<FONT color=#689ecd><B> 
On Sale $30.00


----------



## Roseman (Sep 21, 2009)

They sold out of the 200 watt bulbs and this thread needs bumping..


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Roseman said:


> They sold out of the 200 watt bulbs and this thread needs bumping..


 
It would be cool if it was stickied.. Then it wouldnt need to be bumbped every day


----------



## redivider (Sep 21, 2009)

$$1.99 PC case fans...

good for small grow boxes...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=case%20fan&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE

happy growing...


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 21, 2009)

I recieved this 30x mag from this exact seller saturday! I cant see shit! The focus is garbage. Get one from your hydro store so u can b sure it works!


----------



## gabrownzfan (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is a great place for cheap supplies 

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Index.asp?url=IND

Cheapest lights I've found

http://www.growlightexpress.com/


----------



## fryday (Sep 22, 2009)

that thousand watter is a beast for the denaro!


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fditty00 said:


> I recieved this 30x mag from this exact seller saturday! I cant see shit! The focus is garbage. Get one from your hydro store so u can b sure it works!


works fine for me and my eyes are pretty bad. Its tricky to get focused but it works fine.. You have to put the scope right up against what ever your looking at then focus.. Or cut a piece off and place it on a flat surface and place the scope on top of it and focus.. It works just fine.. I have the same one also.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

redivider said:


> $$1.99 PC case fans...
> 
> good for small grow boxes...
> 
> ...


bad link . says "We have found 0 items that match"case fan"


----------



## aimnstu (Sep 22, 2009)

Well this is my first post but this is the cheapist Adjustable Recycling Timer i could find. I bought one about two weeks ago and love it. shiping was fast http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Automated-Products-CAP-ART-DNe/dp/B00286QNDM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1253665110&sr=8-1


----------



## redivider (Sep 23, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> bad link . says "We have found 0 items that match"case fan"


then go to newegg.com and look up case fan. order it by price lowest to highest... they have cheap case fans...

they used to have some 80mm case fans for $0.99 cents, and the price drops the more you buy..... now the cheapest is 1.49 i believe.....

you could order 7of those .99 cent ones and it would be just under 12 bucks with shipping...... if you go to radio shack or best buy the fan will cost you 8-10 bucks a piece...

that site is one of the cheapest computer parts stores around (if you want to buy from a 100% reliable site, i've always received my parts within 5 business days)... i got some RAM cards(2 1 GB DDRII) AND a Western Digital 2.5 inch 320 GB SATA hard drive for about 115 bucks shipping included about 4 months ago...


----------



## Downfoemythang (Sep 23, 2009)

If anyone is interested in velcro, this place --> http://buyhookandloop.com/All.asp <-- sells 25 yd rolls @ $0.38 a yd.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Downfoemythang said:


> If anyone is interested in velcro, this place --> http://buyhookandloop.com/All.asp <-- sells 25 yd rolls @ $0.38 a yd.


 
nice.. heres a great deal too.. I bought this one.. free shipping too.

15 feet of sticky back Velcro ( "2 piece" ) $13.19 SHIPPED- http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=70347395&categoryId=7459 8


----------



## Puffster (Sep 23, 2009)

dont know how to post link but i got my 105watt cfl @1000bulbs.com for $27.PEACE


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Puffster said:


> dont know how to post link but i got my 105watt cfl @1000bulbs.com for $27.PEACE


just copy and paste the link bro..If you need to know how to copy and paste read this > http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080220000745AAY9sER


peace


----------



## p3ps1c0la (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy LED grow panels in Boston? Like in store? Specifically this one http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=263

I'd rather not order online but if I have no choice..


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all heres a deal on a 1000 watter $179.80 @ http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-1000w-hps-120v240v-econowing-grow-light-p-2463.html


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 27, 2009)

any good deals on 65w cfls? I need like 10!! this is a great thread!!


----------



## saycheese (Sep 27, 2009)

Not sure why anyone uses a CFL over 42w. They get less efficient the higher you go after 42 it seems...

42w CFL = 2925 Lumens 5500k (some have 6500k)
efficiency - 69.6 Lumens per Watt
you can get em from Walmart or Amazon.com for about $9 or the exact CFL I am referring to at www.fullspectrumsolutions.com

200w CFL = 10,000 Lumens
efficiency - 50 Lumens per Watt

So in my opinion the best way to go depending on the size of your grow area using 4 42w CFL's will give you 11,700 Lumens and use only 168 watts vs the 10,000 you get from a 200w CFL.


----------



## Puffster (Sep 28, 2009)

well for me its the not moving them every single day.my 105s are fixture mounted (stationary) and in flower stage ill add sum 42s when they get big enuff that they need sum side+lower lite.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 28, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> any good deals on 65w cfls? I need like 10!! this is a great thread!!


 
Lowes has the 2700k 65 watt for $16.95 each.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 28, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Lowes has the 2700k 65 watt for $16.95 each.


lol, that's exactly where I get mine. I was tryin to be a cheapskate!! and maybe find sum for like 10 bucks.. I know, just a dream....

after seeing sum of the HPS setups on here i'm starting to consider one of those, god knows I've already spent a ton on lighting!


----------



## cheeseandbaloney (Oct 2, 2009)

hey! is this a good deal?
http://www.amazon.com/Watt-Electronic-Ballast-Hydroponic-Light/dp/B002J7PYSU

curious if *LEDwholesalers* is a reliable place to purchase hps/mh lighting. just looking to upgrade...


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 2, 2009)

htg supply has a 400watt all in one deal for $275 man thats a sweet deal http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51374


Click on image to enlarge

*Additional Images:*












Perfect for BEGINNERS who want to GROW THE BEST PLANTS POSSIBLE! 

9 Planting Sites, Organic Soil and Nutrients, the perfect GROW LIGHT system and MORE......

TURN YOUR CLOSET INTO A PRODUCTIVE INDOOR GARDEN!!

Retail value of this system is over *$500* in a retail hydroponic / specialty grow store for everything included! *On Sale Here for ONLY $275!* 

That's less than you'd pay for JUST THE GROW LIGHT SYSTEM at a retail hydroponics store!

YOU WILL HAVE A SUCCESSFUL HARVEST USING THIS GROW KIT! 

We've included all you need to grow the best organic plants possible! You will not find a better KIT at a better price anywhere. This was custom made for the grower on a budget who wants to have a successful harvest.

*Kit Includes:*


400 watt Grow Light with Four Sided Horizontal Reflector
High Output High Pressure Sodium Bulb
High Output Metal Halide Conversion Bulb
Heavy Duty Timer
Pair of High Low Reflector Hangers
100% ORGANIC ADVANCED NUTRIENTS IGUANA JUICE by Dr. Hornby!
Advanced Nutrients OVERDRIVE Ultra Premium Liquid Flower Enhancer
1.5 cubic feet 100% ORGANIC FOXFARM Ocean Forest Potting Soil
9 TWO GALLON Grow Bags
Thermometer / Hygrometer
*Details about this 400 watt GROW KIT:*

*GROW LIGHT DETAILS:*

Includes the ballast, two specialty grow lamps (bulbs) reflector and free timer!

*Ultimate Grow Light System includes:*


400 watt HPS BALLAST and Components
HIGH EFFICIENCY FOUR SIDED HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR with 10' cord
HTGSUPPLY 400w HIGH OUTPUT Enhanced Spectrum HPS Horticultural Bulb (55,000 lumens!)
GROWBRIGHT 400w HIGH OUTPUT Horticultural METAL HALIDE CONVERSION Bulb (38,000 lumens!)
FREE DUAL OUTLET TIMER! (an over $25 value that no other seller offers you for free!)
This 400 watt system is recommended for gardens anywhere between 3' x 3' (floor space) to 5' x 5'.

BOTH A METAL HALIDE & HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM Grow Light system in one!

Why do you need both HPS & MH bulbs to grow the best plants possible?

Growers worldwide consider the best way to grow flowering plants is by vegetatively growing them under the bright white light of the METAL HALIDE then switching over the the HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM's super bright orangish/red spectrum for the flowering stage of plant growth. The Metal Halide bulb provides lush, compact plant growth. The HPS bulb's spectrum mimics that of the "harvest sun" and promotes explosive, prolific flowering of plants.

Using Metal Halide and then switching to High Pressure Sodium is THE way to GROW the BEST PLANTS POSSIBLE.

This is simply the BEST High Intensity Discharge (H.I.D.) Grow Light System on the market today. Top Quality Construction and Components combined with Outstanding Value make this the perfect choice for your grow light needs.

*BALLAST & HOUSING*

Dimensions: 9" long x 4" wide x 5.5" tall

The HTG SUPPLY ballast housing is the ONLY system with this highly efficient and innovative design. It keeps critical components seperated from the heat of the ballast core. Head and shoulders above any other design on the market today. 

Comes equipped with a top-of-the-line ballast manufactured specifically for horticultural production. These ballasts are made to our specifications for HIGH OUTPUT and LONG LIFE. EVERY other seller is using a ballast made for "commercial" lighting. These commercial lighting ballasts are a lower output type designed to save energy resulting in lower light output! 

Convenient Retractable Handle allows for easy lifting and storage.

Key-Holes in the Retractable Handle allow you to mount your ballast from the wall or ceiling if desired - no need to use valuable floor space!

Over-sized Rubber Feet provide electrical safety and quiet performance. Other systems don't even have any type of rubber feet let alone nice large ones like ours does! Without rubber feet you can expect a noisy, buzzing, humming, ballast unit!

Our 10' power cords to the outlet and reflector are heavy gauge industrial grade cords. There is A LOT of voltage running from the ballast to the reflector and the proper gauge cord is critical to proper performance and product longevity. Other sellers actually use low grade extension type cords which are unsafe and dangerous. Without a heavy gauge cord, you can expect overheating of the cord, lower performance and shorter ballast and lamp life.

Our Power Cord plugs right into a standard grounded household outlet / receptacle!

Each unit comes equipped with a Universal Socket Set allowing for your choice of several top quality reflectors. This makes the HTG SUPPLY system one of the most versatile systems on the market today. 

*4 SIDED HORIZONTAL SUPER-REFLECTOR*

Dimensions: 15.5" long x 12.5" wide x 6" deep

This top of the line HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR is made from the HIGHEST QUALITY MATERIALS available! Specifically designed for growing plants, this reflector incorporates a steel socket/reflector bracket, 5kv Pulse Rated Mogul Based socket and highly reflective polished aluminum reflector. The highly polished aluminum reflector has a mirror-like finish rated at 95% reflectivity for MAXIMUM LIGHT OUTPUT. This super reflective surface provides more raw light output than dimpled reflectors and is far superior in reflective qualities than cheap white painted reflectors which discolor over time. Polished Aluminum will NOT RUST, CHIP or CORRODE like inferior chrome reflectors do under the intense heat of a high intensity discharge (H.I.D.) bulb like the High Pressure Sodium (HPS) bulb that comes with this system. This reflector is built to last a lifetime and can easily be cleaned with common household window cleaner. Horizontal lamp configuration design allows for the greatest light coverage over the top of your garden area while providing the highest light intensity levels possible. It is widely recognized that the BEST design for horticultural reflectors is the HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR design incorporated with this reflector. Comes with two heavy duty steel hangers to hang your reflector from and a 10' cord from the reflector to the ballast housing.

Our 4 sided design allows for up to 50% more light delivered to your garden area over standard open ended "batwing" style reflectors.

Not only does our reflector have all 4 sides, it also incorporates a "V" bend above the lamp. This "V" bend does not allow light to bounce off your reflector and go directly back into the bulb as other sellers flat topped reflectors do. When light is directed back into the bulb's arc-tube, it is lost! Light reflected back into the bulb also creates heat to build up inside the bulb shortening the life of the bulb significantly.

The side panels and end panels are angled to provide the maximum light output to your gardens canopy without wasting a single lumen of light. The four sided horizontal design of this reflector is simply the most efficient grow light reflector design on the market today! 

*HTGSupply HIGH OUTPUT 400w HPS BULB*

This is not your ordinary 400 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb. This is a specialty-made custom-branded horticultural bulb and is head and shoulders above all other 400w HPS bulbs on the market today.


55,000 lumens !!! 10% more light than (standard HPS bulbs emit only 50,000 lumens)
30% more BLUE spectrum than standard HPS lamps makes it specifically tailored for plant growth
Higher Lumen output for HIGHER YIELDS.
24,000 hour expected life span (one year is 8,760 hours)
ONE YEAR WARRANTY on bulb
*GROWBRIGHT High Output 400 watt Metal Halide Conversion Bulb*

This is a top of the line, high output, specialty horticultural Metal Halide Conversion bulb. This is a specialty bulb made to operate specifically with the 400 watt High Pressure Sodium ballast (S51 type) that comes with this grow light system.


HIGH OUTPUT 38,000 lumens!!! (Standard 400w MH bulbs emit only 36,000 lumens)
HIGHER LUMEN OUTPUT for HIGHER YIELDS
20,000 hour expected life span (one year is 8,760 hours)
Balanced light spectrum at 4100 Kelvin, imitating natural sunlight
Universal Postion - will operate in any position including Horizontal as this reflector holds it
Promotes STRONG, LUSH, COMPACT vegetative growth in all green plants.
ONE YEAR WARRANTY bulb
Remember - HIGHER LUMEN OUTPUT equates into MORE PLANT GROWTH and HIGHER TOTAL YIELDS.

*DUAL OUTLET TIMER*

This heavy duty timer a reliable, top quality timer made specifically for grow lights.


Heavy Duty - Fully Grounded and U.L. Listed for SAFETY
24 hour programmable down to 15 minute increments
DUAL OUTLETS to control up two appliances. Can control both your light and fan with the same timer!
2,000 watt capacity
WARRANTY:

Warranty for this system is 3 years on the ballast and components and 1 year for the bulb. You will not find a warranty like this for a value priced unit anywhere! 

*PAIR OF HIGH / LOW REFLECTOR HANGERS*

These Grow Light hangers are great! They make it super easy to raise and lower your reflector. They are on a wound pulley system and it only takes a push up or pull down with your hand to move your light up and down. 

Growers are always moving their lights; every time they go to check their plants and raising them up as the plants grow. No more bumping your head into your reflector or letting your plants grow too close to the lamp and getting fried. These hangers make it so easy to raise and lower your light you'll be doing it every time you visit your growroom!

Includes one Pair of Grow Light Hangers. Also includes hanging hardware: two lag bolts with hooks and two machine bolts with eyes (as pictured). This hardware allows you to hang your Grow Light Hangers from a hard ceiling or through T-Bar.

12 lbs. each max weight, can handle up to 24 pounds.

*ADVANCED NUTRIENT'S 100% ORGANIC NUTRIENT/FERTILIZER*

Advanced Nutrients World Famous Horticulturalist Dr. Hornby wanted you to have an all-organic liquid one-part bloom formula that dissolves well in water and is totally bioavailable to your valuable plants. That&#8217;s why he designed Dr. Hornby&#8217;s Iguana Juice Bloom, which has been thoroughly field tested and proven to give exceptional yields. Indeed, Iguana Bloom produced yields so impressive that they nearly equaled the master mix synthetic formulas. When we competed Iguana Juice with our competitors&#8217; one part organic formulas, Iguana destroyed them.

Dr. Hornby&#8217;s Iguana Juice is a powerful blend of organics that produces more fruiting sites, enhances flowering response and flower formation, and creates beautiful fresh aromatic bouquet that only organics can produce. Dr. Hornby&#8217;s Iguana Juice contains a fish base from the super clean ice cold waters of the far North Pacific Ocean, plus over 70 minerals, krill extract, yucca extract, earthworm castings, seabird guano, bat guano, and alfalfa.

You get ONE LITER EACH of IGUANA JUICE GROW and BLOOM. This is enough of this super premium organic nutrient for a complete germination-to-harvest cycle. You will be amazed at the results from using this product. This is simply the BEST organic nutrient from the world famous Advanced Nutrients.

*OVERDRIVE Ultra-Premium Liquid FLOWER ENHANCER*

OverDrive by Advanced Nutrients is an Ultra-Premium flower booster with an extensive and very complex array of phosphorus and potassium sources. Overdrive is designed to pack on extra girth and weight and to produce unparalleled flower and oil production during the critical last weeks of flowering when plants show the most sizable gains. This 4 ounce sample bottle is good for one or two good applications for your plants during the last three weeks of flowering. I know this may not be "organic" but we include this product with the 400 watt Grow Kit because we know it will significantly increase your flower size and overall yield. Believe us when we say this product works!

*100% ORGANIC POTTING SOIL* 

One 1.5 cubic feet bag of 100% organic potting soil! This is enough top-grade potting soil to fill all nine of the two gallon grow bags that come with this 400 watt Grow Kit. 

FOXFARM Ocean Forest Potting Soil is simply the BEST 100% Organic potting mix on the market today. Head and shoulders above all other soil mixes, Ocean Forest is the PERFECT organic grow medium to use to grow the best plants possible. You could not make a better soil if you were to mix it up yourself! This stuff is the BEST! Ready to use, Ocean Forest Potting Mix is an environmentally friendly produced garden product. FoxFarm's Ocean Forest potting soil is "an exceptional blend of good things from the earth and sea". Made from premium select earthworm castings and bat guano, Ocean Forest Potting Soil brings your plants to life! Ocean Forest is a powerful blend of Pacific Northwest Sea Going Fish, crab meal, shrimp meal and plenty of their own earthworm castings - nature's finest soil amendment. It has added composted forest humus and selected peat mosses to creat the optimum organic medium for a versatile planting environment. Ocean Forest Potting Soil starts seelings naturally so they can become strong, vigorous plants. Ingredients: Composted Forest Humus, Sphagnum Peat Moss, Pacific Northwest Sea-Going Fish, Crab Meal, Shrimp Meal, EarthWorm Castings, Vermicultural Compost, Sandy Loam, Perlite, Fossilized SeaBird Guano, Granite Dust, Norwegian Kelp Meal, Oyster Shell (for pH adjustment). FoxFarm is dedicated to promoting an ecological balance and the environmental restoration of our planet! 

*GROW BAGS *

We provide 9 TWO GALLON Grow Bags with this Grow Kit. The 1.5 cubic feet bag of Ocean Forest Potting Soil will fill all nine of these two gallon grow bags rather nicely. 

The 2 gallon containers are big enough to grow some very impressive medium sized (12"-18") plants. These heavy duty 2 gallon plastic Grow Bags feature a white exterior and black interior. The white exterior reflects light out into the garden while the black interior ensures the bags are opaque and do not allow light to enter the bag which would feed algae growth. Drainage holes in the bottom of the bags allow water to exit and not build up and cause root rot. The top quality Grow Bags are re-usable if so desired.

*THERMOMETER / HYGROMETER*

Every gardener needs to know what the temperature and humidity of their garden is for optimum plant growth. The thermometer included with this system has a large LCD readout screen and remote sensor. It records the high and low temperature and humidity inside of the grow room. The remote sensor allows you to measure the high/low temperature in other areas in your grow area including the growing medium. 
*Order*


*Price:* *Quantity: * 
​


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheap 6 bulb HO t5 fixture with bulbs for $149.00 Plus $10 for shipping.

http://highbaylowbay.com/product_detail.php?pcid=115&cid=143&pid=681


same deal on ebay for $5 cheaper

http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-Fluorescent-HIGH-LOW-BAY-Light-Fixtures-NEW_W0QQitemZ360190240711QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dd02e7c7&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


add another $10 for the electrical cord, or just add an extension cord yourself.


----------



## ViciousBud (Oct 2, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> htg supply has a 400watt all in one deal for $275 man thats a sweet deal http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51374


 Nice thinking about getting this one


----------



## greenlanter (Oct 2, 2009)

ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 2, 2009)

So you steal stuff from public schools??? thanks for taking quality learning tools away from the kids. when they have to replace those bulbs where do you think the money comes from??? And if your so good a jacking stuff why did sears have your picture...because you got caught.


not cool man.


----------



## miztaj (Oct 2, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


come on seriously?how'd u like it if someone came and barrowed them from ur house?I did to when i was a teen but i GREW UP!


----------



## greenlanter (Oct 2, 2009)

i do math book keeping for work , u be surprise where u money is going ... yes i got cought many times , when i was high... i work for our uncle and he is a fat pig ... if a cfl is missing from ur house hold , you knw who did it ... i thouth this was america ... is ok for the gov to stell and fuck us over with over price meds and penalties for providing our own but it makes u sick to the post to rak a few cfls ??? dont be yellow... i stell when i cant from babies to adults to companies to delis to even you , and you , and you...  try it it feels good...
netx time u get that wic check i be thinking of you ... u stelling too...


----------



## greenlanter (Oct 2, 2009)

iaqm preaty sure , some one would find my post usefull and thats why i mentioned ... where u park that caddy ... those may fit my sons rims... bat man left me so iam robin


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 2, 2009)

your of the opinion that because the government is stealing from us, we should steal from everyone....you are a small minded individual. you know a place that has a "butt load" of cfls...county, sound like you probably know that already.


so how about we get back to those great deals.


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 3, 2009)

great thread, SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## litteringand... (Oct 4, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> great thread, SUBSCRIBED!


discount-hydro.com has great deals on Quality lighting. My buddy just got the 400W hps with digital ballast and glass air cooled hood for 214 before shipping. Nice set up.


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 4, 2009)

litteringand... said:


> discount-hydro.com has great deals on Quality lighting. My buddy just got the 400W hps with digital ballast and glass air cooled hood for 214 before shipping. Nice set up.


YEP NICE



THEY ALSO HAVE CHEEP 3 " NET POTS .17 EACH & http://www.dchydro.com/product/1002/EZ-Clone-360-Replacement-RED/ THEY ARE ONLY .43 EVERYWHERE ELSE IS AROUND .69


----------



## jrk184 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know what you guys have found for a *400w Hortilux Blue MH Bulb* but here's one for $85.00


1032.htmlhttp://www.hydrowarehouse.com/eye-hortilux-eye-hortilux-400-watt-hortilux-blue-daylight-metal-halide-p-1032.html


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Oct 5, 2009)

NICE! They stickied my thread.. Sweet, I helps to have this thread around that has updated info on the best prices on gear. Saves alot of posts and searching.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Oct 5, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


wow , I hate thieves.. stealing from your kids school? wow. just fucking wow.. get a fucking job.. wow wow wow.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Oct 5, 2009)

6 pack of 2700K 150W eq CFL's for 28.25 shipped free > http://www.amazon.com/Earthmate-EP4052AE-40-Watt-Spiral-6-Pack/dp/B001WAL1P0

Aslo as posted on the first page of this thread is the 150W eq 6500K daylight CFLs 8.99 free shipping > http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AZOV9K/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## jrk184 (Oct 5, 2009)

great deals on NextGen Ballast, Bulb and reflectors (with or without air flow) in the 400w,600w and 1000w set up

http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=660&navid=57


----------



## magik*420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Check this out.. I should be picking up one of these in a few weeks!! 400w Lumatek/Reflector/Bulb only $165!!

http://www.gchydro.com/Lumatek+Ballast++with+Aluminum+Wing-+HPS|MH+400.html

Really good site/shop I frequent often. =]


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 7, 2009)

Great thread I subscribe quick to this one!!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm subscribed lol


----------



## mista32 (Oct 7, 2009)

elightbulbs.com is the cheapest bulbs i bought they are the same ones that discount hydroponics sells so i cut out the mjddle man i bought a hps bulb from them and was a eiko bulb so i looked them up and bought from them


----------



## wyteboi (Oct 7, 2009)

mista32 said:


> elightbulbs.com is the cheapest bulbs i bought they are the same ones that discount hydroponics sells so i cut out the mjddle man i bought a hps bulb from them and was a eiko bulb so i looked them up and bought from them



dont know if i went to the right place or not but elightbulbs was HIGH as fuck..........i mean a REGULAR 1000 watt hps for 125? so far thats the highest i ever seen a regular bulb (not designed for growing...but works)


----------



## humble learner (Oct 7, 2009)

any good links for flood trays and resevoirs? No DIY suggestions please.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 7, 2009)

CAP now makes flood trays, not sure the prices but i know they are cheaper the botanicare.


----------



## staycaptivejake (Oct 7, 2009)

sweet stuff!


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 7, 2009)

I found the link below and ordered it today - $200+ cheaper than my hydro store wanted for it from National Garden Wholesale's catalog.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SENTINEL-CHHC-1-TOTAL-ENVIRONMENTAL-CONTROLLER-RH-CO2_W0QQitemZ320429243311QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9b123baf

Can't beat an atmosphere controller for $500.


----------



## Earl (Oct 8, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> dont know if i went to the right place or not but elightbulbs was HIGH as fuck..........i mean a REGULAR 1000 watt hps for 125? so far thats the highest i ever seen a regular bulb (not designed for growing...but works)


1000w lamp for $28 delivered to your door.
http://shop.ebay.com/hobbylighting/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Mr. Good (Oct 8, 2009)

does everyone know about www.horticulturesource.com ? If not check them out. I bought a lot of shit through them after scouring everywhere else and although they are higher on a few things, they really do have good deals.


----------



## dustbowlio (Oct 10, 2009)

heres a good one you can get both lamps on one ballast!!!
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/econowinggalaxy-400w-hps-electronic-120240v-grow-light-p-1790.html


----------



## KusH 420 (Oct 11, 2009)

looking for a good fan and filter combo


----------



## Kingb420 (Oct 11, 2009)

i just upgraded from the $20 econo hps 150w to a 400w w/everything for $107 shipped in 2 days to my house, i messaged the guy and he cuts deals... GREAT LIGHT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120473956053&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 12, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> i do math book keeping for work , u be surprise where u money is going ... yes i got cought many times , when i was high... i work for our uncle and he is a fat pig ... if a cfl is missing from ur house hold , you knw who did it ... i thouth this was america ... is ok for the gov to stell and fuck us over with over price meds and penalties for providing our own but it makes u sick to the post to rak a few cfls ??? dont be yellow... i stell when i cant from babies to adults to companies to delis to even you , and you , and you...  try it it feels good...
> netx time u get that wic check i be thinking of you ... u stelling too...


what a fucking loser! You steal CFL's from school,stores, and people's homes? Talk about a small time loser. Brah, you're a straight up "*Butt Worm*"! You're better off doing sommersaults in a fresh pile of one of my Pit Bull's dog shits, rather than posting your second grade grammar.

A ripper who steals CFL's from businesses & homes,...now I've heard everything! 

FUCKING PUNK!!!!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 12, 2009)

I think this thread is awesome and it can save folks lots of $$$. Keep up the good work guys and gals

If anyone is looking for a good ph meter the milwaukee 600 is now 22.50 w/ free shipping and they also have milwaukee tds cd97 / 15.95 remember if you spend like 18.95 or so shippin FREEEEEEE . eseasongear.com http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-83212413117752&query=Milwaukee%20pH%20600.&searchsubmit=Go&vwcatalog=yhst-83212413117752&.autodone=http://www.eseasongear.com/tdsecmeters.html .


----------



## SticherVA (Oct 12, 2009)

After a Succefull outdoor grow that is currently drying in a Grow Lab 145 Tent, I have decided to move things indoors and plan on purchasing the 1000W lumetek Dimmable, from the link below. I understand the problems with digital ballast burning eyes etc. but it is worth the limitations for to me. My question is with the Dimmable I see advantages to this as far as using it for keeping mothers, lowering heat, etc. but have never seen them or know anyone using a dimmable. has anyone used one? any dissadvantages (quality)? And this looks like a good deal to me. thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-watt-Lumatek-MH-HPS-Dimmable-Grow-Light-HPS-lamp_W0QQitemZ360197792191QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dd7621bf


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 12, 2009)

KusH 420 said:


> looking for a good fan and filter combo



try htg supply they have an 8 " 590 cfm /290.95 and a 6 " *$205.95 . i hope this helps you out. peace*


----------



## bender420 (Oct 12, 2009)

SticherVA said:


> After a Succefull outdoor grow that is currently drying in a Grow Lab 145 Tent, I have decided to move things indoors and plan on purchasing the 1000W lumetek Dimmable, from the link below. I understand the problems with digital ballast burning eyes etc. but it is worth the limitations for to me. My question is with the Dimmable I see advantages to this as far as using it for keeping mothers, lowering heat, etc. but have never seen them or know anyone using a dimmable. has anyone used one? any dissadvantages (quality)? And this looks like a good deal to me. thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-watt-Lumatek-MH-HPS-Dimmable-Grow-Light-HPS-lamp_W0QQitemZ360197792191QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dd7621bf




I only try to fux with the dimmable ballast. The best thing about it is that in winter when temps are low u can run full blast, in summer turn it down to control the heat. plus it is also good to lower the wattage and the have the lamp closer. 

Personally I never want to get a non dimmable ballast ever again.


----------



## NinjaToke (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking for 4" high cfm inline duct fan. Most of what Ive found is 80 cfm ranging from lowes.com for $ 12.99 to ebay and others upwards of $60.00


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 13, 2009)

litteringand... said:


> discount-hydro.com has great deals on Quality lighting. My buddy just got the 400W hps with digital ballast and glass air cooled hood for 214 before shipping. Nice set up.


niiice can we see a link for that? I looked but i couldnt find it..


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 13, 2009)

jrk184 said:


> great deals on NextGen Ballast, Bulb and reflectors (with or without air flow) in the 400w,600w and 1000w set up
> 
> http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=660&navid=57


great deal man, thinking of getting this one.. anyone have it?

really great thread


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 13, 2009)

NinjaToke said:


> Looking for 4" high cfm inline duct fan. Most of what Ive found is 80 cfm ranging from lowes.com for $ 12.99 to ebay and others upwards of $60.00


Make sure you do not get a inline booster fan. I made that mistake and now its money down the drain. It'll probably work for this grow, but Ill definitely be upgrading to something worthwhile later on.

Im probably gonna go with the 4" or 6" listed here. More money but It'll do a heck of a lot better job than a shitty inline duct booster fan plus it has a 5 year warranty.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


----------



## jrk184 (Oct 13, 2009)

ismokebomb said:


> great deal man, thinking of getting this one.. anyone have it?
> 
> really great thread


I have the 600w nextgen w/ 600w hortilux hps bulb upgrade/ reflector w/ 6in cool ducting holes

also bought the 400w nextgen w/ 6in cool ducting holes, but chose to go with Eye hortilux's blue metal halide bulb for optimal veg growth. (Hortilux blue MH found here for $85 -http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/eye-hortilux-eye-hortilux-400-watt-hortilux-blue-daylight-metal-halide-p-1032.html


REALLY GREAT QUALITY AND DEALS ON BOTH LIGHT SETUPS

600w setup (flowering)=$345+ship
400w setup (Veg)=$310+ship


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 13, 2009)

The Hydrologic Small Boy and Tall Boy 2 stage water filter systems remove up to 99% of chlorine and chloramine and 90% of sediment, rust, silt, etc. Easily produces gallons of water per hour filtered down to 5 microns. Filtered water is essential for keeping beneficial bacteria, fungi and micro-organisms alive and healthy. 

Plant'It Earth has exclusively arranged with the manufacturer to replace the standard carbon filter with a significantly better KDF85 carbon filter in all of our Hydrologic Water Purification Systems. The KDF85 carbon filter is well suited for removing iron, hydrogen sulfide, chlorine and chloramine.

Includes:


2 Stage Filter - sediment and KDF85 Carbon filters
Wall Mount Bracket
Garden Hose Connector
4 Foot Feed Line
1/4" Shut-off Valve
Filter Wrench
Instructions
 


$114.95 $104.95 Small Boy with KDF85
(60 GPH)


----------



## Earl (Oct 14, 2009)

This RO machine will remove the Calcium from your water
giving you better yields in hydro or soil.
Much more than just a chlorine filter.
Under $100.

link: http://www.purewaterclub.com/

.


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 14, 2009)

Earl said:


> This RO machine will remove the Calcium from your water
> giving you better yields in hydro or soil.
> Much more than just a chlorine filter.
> Under $100.
> ...


Wow great deals there thank you  I will be buying one next upgrade.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Earl said:


> This RO machine will remove the Calcium from your water
> giving you better yields in hydro or soil.
> Much more than just a chlorine filter.
> Under $100.
> ...


No way!! this website is pretty sick, I don't think I've seen an R/O di system this cheap!! Have you used this site?


----------



## Earl (Oct 14, 2009)

That is a picture of my RO machine
which I purchased from the purewaterclub
It works great.
My grows are very productive
check out the links in my signature.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

bob saget sucks dick for coke. i guess it depends on how much wether or not its a good deal.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

I just pulled them all up, + rep on the great find!!


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 14, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Make sure you do not get a inline booster fan. I made that mistake and now its money down the drain. It'll probably work for this grow, but Ill definitely be upgrading to something worthwhile later on.
> 
> Im probably gonna go with the 4" or 6" listed here. More money but It'll do a heck of a lot better job than a shitty inline duct booster fan plus it has a 5 year warranty.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


I have three of the below and they work great; also have four of the 6" and they also work well for me.

http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-inch-171-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2044.html


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 14, 2009)

Seroiusly, thanks for the link!!!! I have NEVER seen a RO machince this cheap, ANYWHERE!!!!!!




Earl said:


> This RO machine will remove the Calcium from your water
> giving you better yields in hydro or soil.
> Much more than just a chlorine filter.
> Under $100.
> ...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey earl, if u you don't mind me buggin you, they also have a TDS meter that's suspiciously cheap. I've got my finger on the _Buy it now_ button for the R/O system, but then I saw this and thought, "no way". Its only 20$ so I was thinkin about tackin it onto the order......

here's a pic.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Hey earl, if u you don't mind me buggin you, they also have a TDS meter that's suspiciously cheap. I've got my finger on the _Buy it now_ button for the R/O system, but then I saw this and thought, "no way". Its only 20$ so I was thinkin about tackin it onto the order......
> 
> here's a pic.


HM makes decent gear for the money. its not a cadillac meter, but do you really need one?

i use a HM.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I think so..... I never know my PPM, and it worries me. (doing DWC) 

But a lot of ppl do say they don't use one.(i'm a newb tho)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Yeah, I think so..... I never know my PPM, and it worries me. (doing DWC)
> 
> But a lot of ppl do say they don't use one.(i'm a newb tho)


i didnt use one for years, barely use it now....i dont do DWC though, i didnt like it when i tried it. theyre good for pushing your plants as hard a possible though, i mean feeding as strong as you can without burning.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Love DWC, it's for dumb lazy ppl like me. BTW, did you have to calibrate yours out of the box? also, how often do you calibrate it now? sorry for all of the Qs. thanx.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Love DWC, it's for dumb lazy ppl like me. BTW, did you have to calibrate yours out of the box? also, how often do you calibrate it now? sorry for all of the Qs. thanx.


 
didnt. havent since i bought it about a yr ago, maybe i should.(my local shop does it free). no problem.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

hey, if it works it works... i'm getting it. thanx for the help. I checked out ur sig, nice grow, good luck!!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's some links to my personal favorites:
Hydrogen CO2 generator $100 off:
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-water-cooled-co2-generator-lp-113.html
Setinal CO2&envoronmental controller chepest price not on ebay:
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-chhc-1-total-environmental-controller-178.html
Here are the best deal I could find on a complete light package, I ordered from these guys, and shipped fast and discrete:
http://cgi.ebay.com/600-watt-MH-HPS-Dimmable-Grow-Light-Air-Cool-Kit-2-Lamp_W0QQitemZ270469883170QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef942e522


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> hey, if it works it works... i'm getting it. thanx for the help. I checked out ur sig, nice grow, good luck!!


thanks, i havent updated that in ages. ive upgraded a bit since then


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thanks, i havent updated that in ages. ive upgraded a bit since then


maybe it's time...... give away some of your secrets maybe?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> maybe it's time...... give away some of your secrets maybe?


no secret sauce or anything. there just may or may not be more plants than i want to take pics of, theres been some lighting ugrades, and an ebb n flow tray added to my veg room.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

I hear ya... well, check my journal out sumtime, gimme sum tips.


----------



## jackal28 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have to agree with strictly, you are definitely a small minded individual. If you can't afford the setups then don't do them. As for your caddy threat, what a joke. This is a friendly forum with friendly people who are set on helping others out. That is what smoking is all about. What you don't seem to understand is that when you steal from someone you put yourself in a very dangerous position. I used to live in Texas and recently moved to a state with even more relaxed gun laws. Did you know that if someone so much as vandalizes your vehicle in Texas you have the right to shoot them dead even if they are running away, just as long as it is night time. You may want to consider that when you are explaining morals to your son. I live in an area now which is made up of about 50% military. I feel a great amount of pity on the person who tries to steal in my community. Despite the fact that I am a friendly person I do not tolerate your sort and I beg each day that someone will attempt to break into my house so that there will be one less of your kind in this world to prey on the good people.


----------



## jackal28 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, that was for greenlanter. You'll understand what I was talking about if you read the other posts. As for a deal you can get a 10" radiator fan on ebay for $25 and power it with a computer power supply. Those fans put out 1500+ cfm's. You have to hot wire the power supply, but if anyone would like to do this send me a message and I will explain how I did it.


----------



## Earl (Oct 15, 2009)

1000W MH&HPS Switchable Ballast 120V+ FREE HPS1000 Bulb
$180.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1000W-MH-HPS-Switchable-Ballast-120V-FREE-HPS1000-Bulb_W0QQitemZ270424772057QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item3ef6928dd9#ht_1944wt_729

240v or 120 volt.


----------



## AJdoinwork (Oct 15, 2009)

i just go to Lowes.


----------



## cflMAN (Oct 15, 2009)

600 watt lumatek hps,agrosun bulb,hortilux bulb, $320 free shipping,and a free gift of my choice www.ecogrow.com


----------



## NinjaToke (Oct 15, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Make sure you do not get a inline booster fan. I made that mistake and now its money down the drain. It'll probably work for this grow, but Ill definitely be upgrading to something worthwhile later on.
> 
> Im probably gonna go with the 4" or 6" listed here. More money but It'll do a heck of a lot better job than a shitty inline duct booster fan plus it has a 5 year warranty.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html



I came across a 275cfm booster for 30 shipped. I also purchased tempered glass as my reflector never had it so hopefully that works. I would if I could but cant afford an "Ice Box" which is what I really wanted but ehh....


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2009)

E-Bay is the cheapest site I've come across so far.

I've got a 600w set up. Includes ballast MH/HPS, Euro reflector, dual bulb. About £80 including p+p.

6" inline fan, cannafilter and ducting for £100.

Cool tube, second hand. £20.

A cool tube with a bulb in each end, second hand. £20.

6 x 600w set up. Ballasts MH/HPS, Euro reflectors, dual bulbs. £200.

Two five ltr bubble buckets, with net pots, pump with 2 lines and 3 airstones and hydroton pebbles. £20.


----------



## quiconstri (Oct 16, 2009)

I accept: it would be cool to have a running thread dedicated to the best links to buy from that has the lowest prices and best deals.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 16, 2009)

how about some great deals on lighting timers??


----------



## Earl (Oct 16, 2009)

best deal on timer=walmart


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 16, 2009)

NinjaToke said:


> I came across a 275cfm booster for 30 shipped. I also purchased tempered glass as my reflector never had it so hopefully that works. I would if I could but cant afford an "Ice Box" which is what I really wanted but ehh....


I picked up a 245 CFM for $28 at Home Depot, and I wish I had the money back. It just doesn't move enough air to keep temps low in small grow tents(pulling through carbon filter). Mine is 36x20x62 w/ 400w MH/HPS. Because I scrimped on a good fan, I had to build a cool tube to keep temperatures down. 

If you're running a larger tent/smaller system It'll probably get the job done, but Ive learned its better to get more than what you need, rather than spend too little and be forced to upgrade. Plus those shipping and handling charges really add up overtime.



Airwave said:


> E-Bay is the cheapest site I've come across so far.
> 
> I've got a 600w set up. Includes ballast MH/HPS, Euro reflector, dual bulb. About £80 including p+p.
> 
> ...


It looks like EbayUK has all the best stuff . I doubt I could find deals like that on regular ebay.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 16, 2009)

Earl said:


> best deal on timer=walmart


do you have a link for that? i dont have a walmart in my town haha.
if not what is it called?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 16, 2009)

ismokebomb said:


> do you have a link for that? i dont have a walmart in my town haha.
> if not what is it called?


If you haven't already dont waste your time trying to use Walmarts "search function". It is hands down the worst search function ever. Go type in "fan" and see how many hits it gives you. You'll be shocked .


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 16, 2009)

high all experienced growers!  will this http://www.icanhydro.com/servlet/the-206/Intermatic-Heavy-Duty-240/Detail work with this http://www.discount-hydro.com/images/link/instructions1000w.pdf? and safely? does it need some kind of adaptor?  any help would be extreeemely appreciated. 
sry im kinda dumb


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> It looks like EbayUK has all the best stuff . I doubt I could find deals like that on regular ebay.


Try getting hold of a Bake a-round.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 16, 2009)

quick get a pound of kief on craigslist for 900$ lol hella funny http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/for/1424816813.html


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 16, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> quick get a pound of kief on craigslist for 900$ lol hella funny http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/for/1424816813.html


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 16, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> quick get a pound of kief on craigslist for 900$ lol hella funny http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/for/1424816813.html


Thats a 1/4 of the price of what I could get a pound of weed for!!!  DAM YOU Californians!!!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 16, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> quick get a pound of kief on craigslist for 900$ lol hella funny http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/for/1424816813.html


Ok that does it........


----------



## tyler666 (Oct 17, 2009)

400W HPS/MH Digital Cooltube System - $244.99 - http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/400w-hpsmh-digital-ballast-bulb-and-glass-tube-reflector-combo-p-407.html

hey guys i have been searching for a while for the cheapest/best value on a light mainly a cooltube. what do u guys think. 

anyone have any experience with HID HUT? looks pretty legit. i would like some some feedback.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 17, 2009)

Airwave said:


> Try getting hold of a Bake a-round.


I bought this to make my cool tube. 

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glcycash10in.html

DIY shit is way over-rated and a real pain in the ass though. Next time, Ill pay a little extra and buy it professionally made. 



tyler666 said:


> 400W HPS/MH Digital Cooltube
> System - $244.99 - http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/400w-hpsmh-digital-ballast-bulb-and-glass-tube-reflector-combo-p-407.html
> 
> hey guys i have been searching for a while for the cheapest/best value on a light mainly a cooltube. what do u guys think.
> ...


 
If you dont mind going refurbished, you could go with http://www.insidesun.com/ecc584ec06d...519b10cb2.item. Ive got a site in my bookmarks that sells 19" Cooltubes for $62.5. You'd still have to pick up a conversion bulb though.

Here it is: http://www.dchydro.com/product/2381/...l-Tube-w-cord/


----------



## Airwave (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> I bought this to make my cool tube.
> 
> http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glcycash10in.html
> 
> DIY shit is way over-rated and a real pain in the ass though. Next time, Ill pay a little extra and buy it professionally made.


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out if my current bid falls through.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 17, 2009)

Airwave said:


> Thanks for the link. I'll check it out if my current bid falls through.


Shit. It's American site.
You would not believe how difficult it is to get hold of a large hurricane cylinder in the UK.


----------



## tyler666 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> If you dont mind going refurbished, you could go with http://www.insidesun.com/ecc584ec06d...519b10cb2.item. Ive got a site in my bookmarks that sells 19" Cooltubes for $62.5. You'd still have to pick up a conversion bulb though.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.dchydro.com/product/2381/...l-Tube-w-cord/


 
refurbished? i dunno sounds fishy. i looking for the best QUALITY aircooled light at a good price.

that is just for a cooltube reflector, im really looking for the best deal on the whole system. although that is the cheapest ive seen a cooltube refector i think. makes me wonder why someone would go through the trouble of DIY when they can just get the real thing for $62. thanks. 

anyone else have any good cooltube deals?


----------



## NinjaToke (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> I picked up a 245 CFM for $28 at Home Depot, and I wish I had the money back. It just doesn't move enough air to keep temps low in small grow tents(pulling through carbon filter). Mine is 36x20x62 w/ 400w MH/HPS. Because I scrimped on a good fan, I had to build a cool tube to keep temperatures down.
> 
> If you're running a larger tent/smaller system It'll probably get the job done, but Ive learned its better to get more than what you need, rather than spend too little and be forced to upgrade. Plus those shipping and handling charges really add up overtime.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I had a reflector, but I mangled it trying to attach it to the cool-tube. Then I realized I was doing it all wrong like an idiot. Its mounted but about half its size now lol. Ill prob pick up a better reflector down the line.


----------



## SticherVA (Oct 18, 2009)

My new Lights, I will replace the bulbs in HPS after 1st grow with it but all in all should make a nice room, gowing in a 4'9 x 4'9 Grow Labs 145L I picked up awhile back.

www.htgsupply.com 

ORDER INFORMATION
====================================


Product: Digital Electronic Ultimate 1000 watt HPS & MH Grow Light
EasyCool 6 Reflector + $48.00
GrowBright 1000 Watt HPS Bulb
GrowBright 1000 Watt Metal Halide Lamp - 6500 K
No Spare Bulb
No Spare MH bulb
Sunrise Hi-Low Reflector Hangers + $9.95
8 Outlet Surge Protector w/ Built In Timer + $22.95
Standard Warranty
110 volt power cord

Price: $440.85
Quantity: 1
Total Price: $440.85

Product: HTG Supply 2 Foot 2 Lamp PL-55 Tek Lamp
No Spare PL-55 Bulbs

Price: $79.95
Quantity: 1
Total Price: $79.95

Product: 6" Flexible Ducting - 25 Feet

Price: $ 18.95
Quantity: 1
Total Price: $18.95

Product: 6" Worm Gear Clamp (pair)

Price: $2.50
Quantity: 2
Total Price: $5.00

Product: HTG Supply T-Shirt
XXL
Grey

Price: $0.00
Quantity: 1
Total Price: $0.00
Sub Total: $544.75
Shipping: $40.65
Sales Tax: $0.00
TOTAL: $585.40


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 20, 2009)

any great deals on foylon anyone?... + rep for link


----------



## the big d (Oct 21, 2009)

Its all about community, awesome thread. If I see a good deal, I'll post it.

Oh, and don't steal, we're not criminals nor should we act as such. I grow so that I do not have to feel like a criminal shaking down strangers for pot and supporting Mexican drug wars. That dude sucks IMHO, stop giving the rest of us a bad name asswipe.


----------



## Earl (Oct 21, 2009)

Remember Karma man....
.


----------



## thatndnguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres one for...... This Dual 30" Air Cooled Super Yield Hydrotek 2000W System is a complete system that comes equipped with two 1000 watt HPS bulb, an Air Cooled Cylinder Reflector, along with two Hydrotek ballasts. The ballasts are offered with a 5 year manufacturer's warranty. It's two 1000 watters in a single air cooled cylinder. Price is $399.00 Thought that was grrrrreat. Peace. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330234922571&Category=42225&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 22, 2009)

ismokebomb said:


> any great deals on foylon anyone?... + rep for link


anyone?


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 22, 2009)

thatndnguy said:


> Heres one for...... This Dual 30" Air Cooled Super Yield Hydrotek 2000W System is a complete system that comes equipped with two 1000 watt HPS bulb, an Air Cooled Cylinder Reflector, along with two Hydrotek ballasts. The ballasts are offered with a 5 year manufacturer's warranty. It's two 1000 watters in a single air cooled cylinder. Price is $399.00 Thought that was grrrrreat. Peace.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330234922571&Category=42225&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


This seems impractical 2 1000 watters farther apart would give you more grams per watt then this . But it is cheap.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 22, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> This seems impractical 2 1000 watters farther apart would give you more grams per watt then this . But it is cheap.



Exactly what I thought, at the end I would probably go for individual reflector for each thousand, however the nugs might be a but denser where the light from the 1000s overlaps heavily.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 22, 2009)

ismokebomb said:


> anyone?


It doesn't look like anyone here uses it, so just google it and hope you find it cheaply somewhere.


----------



## NinjaToke (Oct 22, 2009)

Best deals on air coolers or air conditioners


----------



## xlxALeexlx (Oct 23, 2009)

Subscribed. Great thread.


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 23, 2009)

Great deal on a PT Cloner.
http://www.accessdiscounts.com/sku-69158.html

Deal on lights. 1KW Cool Tube Deluxe.
http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=hydro&Product_Code=VAIRDLX1000&Category_Code=VAIRDLXX

Cheap Centrifugal Fans. Kinda noisy though.
http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-inch-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2045.html

Hope that helps somebody.


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 23, 2009)

Heres a good bubble cloner for 100$ http://www.raftrooter.com/
Im sure you could make one cheaper but its great for those who would rather just buy one.


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Oct 24, 2009)

Great idea for a thread! I'm subscribed. I posted this first link in another thread but, it really belongs here for ease of location. The rest I have used for great deals. 

Advanced Nutrients line:
http://cheaphydroponics.com

Lighting:
http://cheapgrowlights.com

General:
http://htgsupply.com

http://discount-hydro.com


----------



## Mattithius (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find a cheap or used light mover? Im only able to find them for $230 and up...


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Oct 25, 2009)

Matt- here try this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120342947799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT it's the cheapest I could find, awhile back, when I looked.


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is a light mover thats used bid is at 55$ right now http://cgi.ebay.com/Light-rail-3-5-mover_W0QQitemZ280412900461QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4149e94c6d
Here is one for 107$ new http://cgi.ebay.com/Light-mover-Light-Track-System-6-for-Reflector_W0QQitemZ320439274114QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9bab4a82


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Thread!!!!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 27, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> This seems impractical 2 1000 watters farther apart would give you more grams per watt then this . But it is cheap.





ismokebomb said:


> anyone?


Its cheap . i have an idea , how bout taking one of the light out adding it to another cool tube dyi of course then the best gpw can be acheived


----------



## magik*420 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm in search of some inexpensive 175W MH Bulbs (Mogul) if anyone has a link/site the help would be much appreciated. Thnx


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 30, 2009)

magik*420 said:


> I'm in search of some inexpensive 175W MH Bulbs (Mogul) if anyone has a link/site the help would be much appreciated. Thnx


http://www.shop.cheapgrowlights.com/product.sc?productId=82&categoryId=16

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/175w-metal-halide-lamps-c-375_435.html

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/full-spectrum-175w-metal-halide-4000k-color-temp-p-54.html


----------



## magik*420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Dave!! +Rep to you man.. 

Any others would be appreciated too! =]


----------



## twigboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Where are the best deals on 400w light bulbs, and which brand is the best one to go with for flowering? Thanx


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 30, 2009)

twigboy said:


> Where are the best deals on 400w light bulbs, and which brand is the best one to go with for flowering? Thanx


I dont mean to bust balls, but this thread is about posting good deals you find that others will find useful. Its not a thread where you ask someone else to do your homework for you. 

If you haven't already Twig, go through the thread and see if theres any links that will give you what you want. 

If you checked out www.dchydro.com like I posted before you would see you can get a 430w Agrosun Red for $27! Most places are $70-80 for that light. Theres you a damned good deal right there.

You can get a Hortilux 400w Super HPS for less than $60. Try finding that anywhere else so cheap.

Ive ordered from them before w/o any problems, so Id trust them.

As for whats the best bulb. Theres plenty of good bulbs on the market, but no one here can tell you which is best.

I bought the Plantmax 400HPS for less than $8. Is it as good as a Hortilux or Agrosun? Doubtful, but its cheaper than buying a HPS bulb at home depot thats not even meant for growing. Plus im on a tight budget


----------



## Gardenboy420 (Nov 1, 2009)

I deal with these guys regularly. They are really cheap and if you are a regular customer you get even better deals. If you call ask for Jay and tell him the kid from Indy referred you.

www.4hydroponics.com


----------



## dytrucu (Nov 1, 2009)

I accept with information:it would be cool to have a running thread dedicated to the best links to buy from that has the lowest prices ansd best deals. It would save alot of time,trouble and ppl posting asking.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry to bother you with this but I was trying to order lights from Inside Sun today and had a problem. I don't have a C/C so I was going to make payment by western union. The problem is that he asked me to send the western union to his wife and not his company name. The Western Union lady tells me that paying this way will leave me with no proof of purchase which doesn't give me that "warm & fuzzy" feeling inside if you know what I mean.

If anyone has used Inside Sun please let me know if you were satisfied and if you received everything that you ordered.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 2, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bother you with this but I was trying to order lights from Inside Sun today and had a problem. I don't have a C/C so I was going to make payment by western union. The problem is that he asked me to send the western union to his wife and not his company name. The Western Union lady tells me that paying this way will leave me with no proof of purchase which doesn't give me that "warm & fuzzy" feeling inside if you know what I mean.
> 
> If anyone has used Inside Sun please let me know if you were satisfied and if you received everything that you ordered.


Yeah, that sounds dodgy as fuck. I wouldn't do it myself, no matter what anybody else comes in here and says.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 2, 2009)

BTW, I've just purchased a real nice 6" metal fan for £40 off ebay. It's worth £80.


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 2, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bother you with this but I was trying to order lights from Inside Sun today and had a problem. I don't have a C/C so I was going to make payment by western union. The problem is that he asked me to send the western union to his wife and not his company name. The Western Union lady tells me that paying this way will leave me with no proof of purchase which doesn't give me that "warm & fuzzy" feeling inside if you know what I mean.
> 
> If anyone has used Inside Sun please let me know if you were satisfied and if you received everything that you ordered.


Use a prepaid credit card and go with a company that has been mentioned in this thread so you know its reputable.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 2, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Use a prepaid credit card and go with a company that has been mentioned in this thread so you know its reputable.


 
I was trying to get around using a prepaid credit card cause it takes 3 days for the money to go onto the card. Plus I don't know if I can dispute anything if the merchandise never arrives.

The company is one of the first ones mentioned in this thread. (page 1)


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 2, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bother you with this but I was trying to order lights from Inside Sun today and had a problem. I don't have a C/C so I was going to make payment by western union. The problem is that he asked me to send the western union to his wife and not his company name. The Western Union lady tells me that paying this way will leave me with no proof of purchase which doesn't give me that "warm & fuzzy" feeling inside if you know what I mean.
> 
> If anyone has used Inside Sun please let me know if you were satisfied and if you received everything that you ordered.


Ive received a 400w HPS system from them before no problems, but yeah I wouldn't want to send a money order either when they say something like that. Too weird.

I take it you dont have a paypal account? Paypals the shit for protecting buyers if theres a problem.


----------



## journey1111 (Nov 3, 2009)

cheapest price I could find for a 400w with cooltube and digital/electronic ballast. $225


http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-6IN-AIR-COOLED-HOOD_W0QQitemZ390112936663QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63

There are a variety for around the same price on ebay.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 3, 2009)

journey1111 said:


> cheapest price I could find for a 400w with cooltube and digital/electronic ballast. $225
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-6IN-AIR-COOLED-HOOD_W0QQitemZ390112936663QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63
> ...



I thought the MH kicked much less lumens than HPS but in this add the 400W MH is pushing 60K vs HPS only 55K. I am not too sure if this is correct.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I dont see how it can be correct either. I think they're fudging the numbers on the MH.


----------



## Big Raw J (Nov 4, 2009)

If anyone needs some strong small fans for a small tent or growbox, these are it. 88 CFM and only 4 bux... I have a few and they are great. Just wire them up to an old phone charger and they work awesome.

http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html

Put "comeback" in the coupon code when checking out and get 10% off..


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7BTFO

Much cheaper than a "thermostatic fan control."


----------



## Airwave (Nov 5, 2009)

KitchenKhemist said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7BTFO
> 
> Much cheaper than a "thermostatic fan control."


Do you actually have one?
How do you use it, exactly?
What do you think of it so far, besides that it's cheap?


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Nov 5, 2009)

My friend uses one. It's called a line voltage thermostat, which is basically what any other thermostatically controlled fan switch is. We use them often in my line of work. All you do is wire it to a supply 120v source on one set of terminals and the other set is wired to your fan (black wire to gold and white to silver). This can easily be wired to an outlet box so you can just plug your fan(s) right into it. They're pretty damned reliable and I've seen one mounted to an adjustable shelf bracket on the wall so it can be raised and lowered according to canopy height. Evil genius huh?

Also, if you look down the page, there is a programmable stat that already has an outlet built in. It's 35 bucks, which is still cheaper than the control wizard product and like it says, it's programmable, meaning you can set it to different temps for on and off light cycles (might be handy when using CO2).


----------



## giantart (Nov 6, 2009)

get a real fucking job. you lazy fuck..............hope your grow is full of bugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 6, 2009)

high tech garden in melborn florida has portable ac units on sale for $200.00 they told me they normally cost $400.00


----------



## Earl (Nov 6, 2009)

KitchenKhemist said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7BTFO
> 
> Much cheaper than a "thermostatic fan control."


Thanks for that link..just saved me a few bucks


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.lightexports.com/servlet/the-634/hid-hps-mh-grow/Detail 400 wt mh bulb 17.99


----------



## adolph (Nov 6, 2009)

I posted this on the indoor grow site. 100W floro=1000w equivelent $60 at homedepot. here is the link to the website for the light information: http://www.lightsofamerica.com/Products/92102.aspx
Getting one for flowering. Its 6500k 10,500 lumens


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 6, 2009)

adolph said:


> I posted this on the indoor grow site. 100W floro=1000w equivelent $60 at homedepot. here is the link to the website for the light information: http://www.lightsofamerica.com/Products/92102.aspx
> Getting one for flowering. Its 6500k 10,500 lumens


I've never seen it before but make a journal so we can see how it stacks up. Don't forget to leave a link


----------



## asdfva (Nov 6, 2009)

adolph said:


> I posted this on the indoor grow site. 100W floro=1000w equivelent $60 at homedepot. here is the link to the website for the light information: http://www.lightsofamerica.com/Products/92102.aspx
> Getting one for flowering. Its 6500k 10,500 lumens


^^From the link you posted...

CAUTION:

6) Fixture *must not be installed facing reflective surfaces closer than five feet.* 

Have you tried this before?


----------



## G33kDro (Nov 7, 2009)

just picked up this behemoth of a pump on ebay. have yet to hook it up, but its an ecoplus 240!!! for $$$100!!!!!!! he has it listed WRONG on ebay. the pic is similar but THIS is the actual pump i was sent. plus the filter and computer shutoff thang.

or this bamf pump for 60!!!

these run at higher wattages, but are more reliable imo and arent supposed to add as much heat to the res.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 7, 2009)

G33kDro said:


> just picked up this behemoth of a pump on ebay. have yet to hook it up, but its an ecoplus 240!!! for $$$100!!!!!!! he has it listed WRONG on ebay. the pic is similar but THIS is the actual pump i was sent. plus the filter and computer shutoff thang.
> 
> or this bamf pump for 60!!!
> 
> these run at higher wattages, but are more reliable imo and arent supposed to add as much heat to the res.


Why would you need something so powerful?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 7, 2009)

Airwave said:


> Why would you need something so powerful?



Duh...


----------



## G33kDro (Nov 7, 2009)

i agree with tim.
and because i am changing to a sealed room setup, lights and all. so im gonna need a nice big pump for my manifold...


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Nov 7, 2009)

giantart said:


> get a real fucking job. you lazy fuck..............hope your grow is full of bugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



What exactly is that all about? Someone got extra piss in their Post Toasties this mornin!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 7, 2009)

Sigh im so pissed off. My Milwaukee PH600 meter went belly up today. 8 days outside the 30 day warranty Milwaukee offers on it because its considered 'economical', which is really their way of saying, "this meter is a piece of shit and will crap out on you shortly after your warranty is up. thanks for the money sucker!"

Now im stuck using ph strips until I can get a new one. Anyone have any suggestions. Mind you I can't shell out tons of money for one.

Thanks


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 7, 2009)

I like and have good luck with the Hanna models. I use the Gro-Check myself.


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 7, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Sigh im so pissed off. My Milwaukee PH600 meter went belly up today. 8 days outside the 30 day warranty Milwaukee offers on it because its considered 'economical', which is really their way of saying, "this meter is a piece of shit and will crap out on you shortly after your warranty is up. thanks for the money sucker!"
> 
> Now im stuck using ph strips until I can get a new one. Anyone have any suggestions. Mind you I can't shell out tons of money for one.
> 
> Thanks


Anyway, I found a website via their ebay store. GOOD: They have extremely low prices, if anyone has lower, please make me aware. Plus, free shipping over 19$...nice. BAD: However, the downfall is that if anything goes wrong, only have 3 DAYS, you have to deal w/ the manufacturer as opposed to the seller. Also, 25% restocking fee, which is a bit steep if you return it for any reason. AT YOUR OWN RISK: http://www.eseasongear.com/

Hope it helps


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Im gonna pick up the Hanna 99104 from that site you gave me Dakin. Hanna meters come with 2 year warranty to boot. Next time before I make a purchase Ill pay close attention to the warranty.


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 7, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Im gonna pick up the Hanna 99104 from that site you gave me Dakin. Hanna meters come with 2 year warranty to boot. Next time before I make a purchase Ill pay close attention to the warranty.


Hey Dave, I was just going to point you in the direction of the 98107... I know that the 99104 is a pen, so makes for easy insertion into bottles, etc, but my friend just ordered that same model and its not quite as nice as it looks in the picture. Plus, the manual knobs on the back are large and have a loose tension, so its easy to screw up your calibrated meter just by handling it. The 98107 is def a higher quality meter for only 1.30 more, but that's only my opinion, so you can take it for what it's worth! Have a good one...


----------



## medmaryjane (Nov 7, 2009)

journey1111 said:


> cheapest price I could find for a 400w with cooltube and digital/electronic ballast. $225
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-6IN-AIR-COOLED-HOOD_W0QQitemZ390112936663QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63
> ...



That doesn't look like a cooltube, just a cooled hood, right?


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Nov 7, 2009)

KitchenKhemist said:


> My friend uses one. It's called a line voltage thermostat, which is basically what any other thermostatically controlled fan switch is. We use them often in my line of work. All you do is wire it to a supply 120v source on one set of terminals and the other set is wired to your fan (black wire to gold and white to silver). This can easily be wired to an outlet box so you can just plug your fan(s) right into it. They're pretty damned reliable and I've seen one mounted to an adjustable shelf bracket on the wall so it can be raised and lowered according to canopy height. Evil genius huh?
> 
> Also, if you look down the page, there is a programmable stat that already has an outlet built in. It's 35 bucks, which is still cheaper than the control wizard product and like it says, it's programmable, meaning you can set it to different temps for on and off light cycles (might be handy when using CO2).


This will regulate the speed of the fan or just switch it off at a certain temp?


----------



## magik*420 (Nov 7, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Sigh im so pissed off. My Milwaukee PH600 meter went belly up today. 8 days outside the 30 day warranty Milwaukee offers on it because its considered 'economical', which is really their way of saying, "this meter is a piece of shit and will crap out on you shortly after your warranty is up. thanks for the money sucker!"
> 
> Now im stuck using ph strips until I can get a new one. Anyone have any suggestions. Mind you I can't shell out tons of money for one.
> 
> Thanks


I just got my PH600 like 2 days ago from eseasongear.com!! Well is there anything you would recommend to try to prolong the life of it?? I was planning on picking up a Hanna in the near future.. But if you have any tips for keeping my PH600 alive through my first grow I would appreciate it!


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 8, 2009)

medmaryjane said:


> That doesn't look like a cooltube, just a cooled hood, right?



try this one its from htg supply via ebay for 178.95 + ship 22.54 and its air cooled http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOLED-HOOD-w-400w-Sodium_W0QQitemZ390086626714QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 8, 2009)

dakin3d said:


> Hey Dave, I was just going to point you in the direction of the 98107... I know that the 99104 is a pen, so makes for easy insertion into bottles, etc, but my friend just ordered that same model and its not quite as nice as it looks in the picture. Plus, the manual knobs on the back are large and have a loose tension, so its easy to screw up your calibrated meter just by handling it. The 98107 is def a higher quality meter for only 1.30 more, but that's only my opinion, so you can take it for what it's worth! Have a good one...


Ah hell. They've already shipped the damned thing. One time Id actually like a company to be slow on shipping. Oh well. As long as itll last me a grow or two until I can upgrade to a better one Ill be happy. 



magik*420 said:


> I just got my PH600 like 2 days ago from eseasongear.com!! Well is there anything you would recommend to try to prolong the life of it?? I was planning on picking up a Hanna in the near future.. But if you have any tips for keeping my PH600 alive through my first grow I would appreciate it!


Pray my friend, pray. You should calibrate it pretty much every time you use it. Mine was always .1 off about 75% of the time.


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 8, 2009)

magik*420 said:


> I just got my PH600 like 2 days ago from eseasongear.com!! Well is there anything you would recommend to try to prolong the life of it?? I was planning on picking up a Hanna in the near future.. But if you have any tips for keeping my PH600 alive through my first grow I would appreciate it!



KEEP THE PROBE MOIST WITH storing solution!(or 4.0 or 7.0)
I too just got one from eseasongear . (milwaukee PH51) and i do have to calibrate every single use ? i dont understand 
i guess all pens are like this?
is it from shaking it to get excess water off it?
Do we HAVE to spend 130 or more for one that stays calibrated or are they all like this? 
please and thank u.


----------



## Earl (Nov 8, 2009)

We all know how important it is to maintaining the proper pH.

Here are some tips from Pinpoint 
on how to maintain your pH meter 
so that it is giving you the critical information you need 
to maximize your yields.

Avoid placing the probe in RO or De-ionized water.
Contact with low ionic fluids 
can cause the reference fluid in the probe to leak out 
and shorten the life of the probe.

Clean the probe tip gently every 34 weeks 
using a SOFT TOOTHBRUSH ONLY . 
Push the probe tip down into the wet bristles 
and rotate the probe 34 times, use Tapwater.

This will clean the inner surfaces of the probe 
as well as the sensing glass 
and reference junctions. 
No other cleaners are necessary, or recommended. 

Occasional replacement of the probe is necessary to maintain performance. 

The probe should be discarded and replaced 
when it can no longer be calibrated with 2 different calibration fluids. 
If it takes more than 1 minute 
to read between 4.0 to 7.0 
then your probe is at the end of it's useful life 
and should be replaced.

The useful life of a pH Probe 
is approximately 18 months of continuous duty.

Important Points to Remember:


Most pH meters are NOT waterproof 
and must be operated on a dry surface. 
Liquid contact with the printed circuit board 
may cause corrosion and void warranty.

The clear plastic cap must be removed from the tip of the probe 
so that pH values can be measured. 
A small amount of storage fluid may be expelled; 
this is normal.

There may be some white salt 
which is Potassium Chloride residue,
from the storage solution and forms
around the clear plastic cap. 
This is normal, 
and can be washed off 
with tapwater.
(avoid contact with distilled or RO water)

*Keep the sensing surface of the probe WET at all times. *

If the probe is to be transported or stored, 
the plastic cap must be filled with storage solution, 
or 4.00 calibration fluid, 
prior to being installed onto the probe.

Probe should be inserted at least 1 inch into the liquid to be measured. 
Probe may be totally submerged if desired.

If several probes are used, 
(i.e., pH and TDS, or several pH probes, etc.) 
space the probes 34 inches apart, 
so that the probes will not react with each other, 
and yield erroneous readings.

Clean the sensing glass and reference junctions of the probe, 
every few weeks by using only a wet soft toothbrush and tapwater.

Replace the probe at least every 18 months for optimum performance.

Check the calibration often to verify your pH readings.

Place the probe into 2 different calibration fluids, 
(e.g. 7.00 & 4.00), 
to verify that it can read the 2 fluids correctly. 

Recalibrate the meter if either, or both, 
of the 2 calibration fluids are displayed incorrectly.

Do not allow air bubbles to accumulate under a vertically installed electrode.

pH Probes

1. Glass body electrode versus Epoxy (plastic) body electrode: Glass body electrodes stand higher temperatures (typically 100 C against 80 C for plastic) and are more resistant to corrosive chemicals and solvents. They are easier to clean and are available in different shapes depending on the application. On the other hand plastic body electrodes are more rugged and the glass bulb is better protected.

2. Gel filled electrodes versus refillable electrodes: refillable electrodes last longer since electrolyte can be changed for repeated usage. The response is faster due to a greater outflow of electrolyte into the sample and therefore less likely to clog. Gel filled electrodes require less maintenance and resist to higher pressure.

.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 8, 2009)

I use this Hanna Gro-Check.
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=430
on this site it is only $90 and it is cheaper if you look around. I calibrate once a month and it is never off by more than .05. Just doing basic maintinence of rinsing it off after every use and storing in ro water. I know what the above post said, but when I contacted Hanna on proper storage and they told me to store in 7.0 solution or ro water. I have had it now for 9 months and it works great. Just another suggestion in this long list.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 8, 2009)

Just an update for anyone thinking of purchasing the Cool tube I previously posted about. It comes with a cord that is designed to attach to their own brand of ballast(Hydrofarm). My buddy had to remove that cord and wire in the cord that came with his own ballast. 

Funny thing is, if you go directly to the manufacturer of the cool tube, its twice as much than buying through www.dchydro.com


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 8, 2009)

You can usually get adapter cords. I had 2 get 1 when I got my last reflector and ballast.


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 9, 2009)

Earl said:


> This RO machine will remove the Calcium from your water
> giving you better yields in hydro or soil.
> Much more than just a chlorine filter.
> Under $100.
> ...



why is calcium bad? I though we were trying to give the plants calcium? (cal-mag, etc)

What else does this gizmo do? What are the noticable benefits?


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 9, 2009)

thatndnguy said:


> Heres one for...... This Dual 30" Air Cooled Super Yield Hydrotek 2000W System is a complete system that comes equipped with two 1000 watt HPS bulb, an Air Cooled Cylinder Reflector, along with two Hydrotek ballasts. The ballasts are offered with a 5 year manufacturer's warranty. It's two 1000 watters in a single air cooled cylinder. Price is $399.00 Thought that was grrrrreat. Peace.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330234922571&Category=42225&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


I wonder if theres a way to saw that thing in half and add some filler hose to spread those appart 

I think the best idea would be to put one of the bulbs in a cool sun reflector.

Hell, i wonder what they would sell just the bulbs and the ballasts for... then a person could get some reflectors that are worth a damn.

Ill tell ya what else... at the bottom of the ebay page, they have another similar setup, running 2 400 watt bulbs... and its almost 400 bucks.... something is fishy


----------



## Earl (Nov 9, 2009)

Calcium Cafbonate is found in all water that comes from an underground source.. 
known as well water, which is what most most city tapwater is.

Calcium carbonate will bond with the Mg (magnesium) in your nutrients or soil.

Some dirt farmers try to overcome this Mg lock out 
by adding large amounts of Mg in the form of epsom salt.

This may work for a short time,
but the salt will build up and ruin the soil.

The best water is from the clouds
or water that has been steam evaporated,
or processed by reverse osmosis.

Pure water is vital to your plants ability to uptake nutrients,
whether you are growing in dirt or hydro.

Good water will make you look like a Great farmer.


.


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 9, 2009)

Earl said:


> Calcium Cafbonate is found in all water that comes from an underground source..
> known as well water, which is what most most city tapwater is.
> 
> Calcium carbonate will bond with the Mg (magnesium) in your nutrients or soil.
> ...


Thanks for that info... so how much water can that thing filter, and do you hook it up to your res, or do you have to purify your water and store it in a big trash can, prior to adding any nutes to it?

Is it only calcium that it filters or other stuff too? THanks


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought one from the same site as earl. here and I love it!! (thanx earl)

I bought the small portable one and it is too easy to install and use. It's R/O di so it pretty much leaves the water stripped. It cranks out plenty of water for my grow! and then some.


----------



## Big Raw J (Nov 9, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I bought one from the same site as earl. here and I love it!! (thanx earl)
> 
> I bought the small portable one and it is too easy to install and use. It's R/O di so it pretty much leaves the water stripped. It cranks out plenty of water for my grow! and then some.


I too have that portable unit..Installing a utility sink in my basement so I can have it hooked up all the time..sweet!


----------



## xceptional (Nov 9, 2009)

Mattithius said:


> Does anyone know where to find a cheap or used light mover? Im only able to find them for $230 and up...



my first noob post and i think i just helped someone!

$99 light TRACK

http://www.4hydroponics.com/lighting/hydrofarmLightTrack.asp


$199 Light MOVER
http://www.4hydroponics.com/lighting/lightrail3.asp


is there a difference? they both MOVE a light slowly it appears...


----------



## xceptional (Nov 9, 2009)

saw this on a compassion club site and went to ask the poster what was used on his walls. someone already had asked him and this was his response....

"It is called Reflectix. It can be bought at Home Depot or Lowes for around $40 or so per 4'x25' roll and cost me about $150 to order a case of it that covered an 8x12 room and it was done walls and ceiling. R6 or R10 insulation value or something like that, and it is completely IR proof if the seams, joints and staple holes are covered in aluminum tape. It is also around 85% reflective so it almost turns the room into a giant reflector, and it is mold proof.

I highly recommend it, and it is totally worth the price."

another post from the same guy about this stuff:

"Definitely more durable than any other reflective material out there. Most mylar is is around 5mil thickness and this stuff is easily 3xthe thickness. It also can be washed and not lose its reflectiveness or dull out like mylar does."


i think it's a deal i think i'm going to try it out myself.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Nov 9, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> Thanks for that info... so how much water can that thing filter, and do you hook it up to your res, or do you have to purify your water and store it in a big trash can, prior to adding any nutes to it?
> 
> Is it only calcium that it filters or other stuff too? THanks


You can get a 0 ppm filter (0 parts per million) Reverse Osmosis system that takes everything out of the water so it is pure before you add your nutes. You do need a barrel for storage as the filters typically only do 100 gallons a day. a 55 gallon drum and a swamp cooler valve work perfect for this. Then you add to your res and add your nutes, then check your tds which will be much more accurate as those are all the nutes you put in. Can find a 0 ppm on ebay for less than $100. hope that helps


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey xceptional: Reflectix can generally be picked up from home depot (around me) for as little as 15 bucks a roll on sale. I have never paid more then 19.99 a roll. Very effective and when paired with proper aluminum tape will actually become airtight as well as lighttight.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice post about reflectix. Ive never heard of it before. If I ever get to the point where I can dedicate a whole room to the stuff, Ill definitely check it out.


----------



## dikncider (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got this ballast for $125 + shipping

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-1000w-120v240v-hps-remote-ballast-p-2462.html

They also have the light kit for $180

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-1000w-hps-120v240v-econowing-grow-light-p-2463.html


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 10, 2009)

Earl said:


> We all know how important it is to maintaining the proper pH.
> 
> Here are some tips from Pinpoint
> on how to maintain your pH meter
> ...


This should be a sticky . real good info hint hint mods


----------



## lowrider44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Im a total noob and im dont have a grow i just like oggling the pics but I seen this in the photo studio section of ebay they have softboxes with 4 socket fixture and cord. It has a silver reflective inside and a softwhite velcro filter cover. If I were growing I think this thing would be awesome for 43$ here is the link



http://cgi.ebay.com/ONE-4-SOCKET-W-24-X24-SOFTBOX-PHOTO-VIDEO-LIGHT-HEAD_W0QQitemZ310180070879QQcategoryZ0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m506QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DNGRI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D10%26ps%3D63


----------



## bp420 (Nov 12, 2009)

Check out 1000bulbs.com if you haven't they have really cheap prices:

600w ballast and bulb for $130 shipped.
400w ballast and bulb for $80 shipped.
250w ballast and bulb for $75 shipped.

Sometimes they have enclosed ballast other times ya just need to build a cheap metal box ta keep em in.

browse the site...the lighting isn't designed for growing so no special bulbs...but normal 400w hps bulbs for 10 bucks? lol


----------



## Tokey21 (Nov 12, 2009)

I found a cheap place for a 400w MH Bulb, but it is described as being "red" for $21.00 The link is http://www.lightexports.com/servlet/the-431/light-bulb-lamp-led/Detail but I can't seem to find any other info on the bulb. You guys think its just a novelty light?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 12, 2009)

Weird that it says red, Id email them and ask about that. I somehow doubt its a full spectrum bulb though. You're probably better off checking out some of the links I and others have posted here for cheap MH's.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Nov 13, 2009)

Get thread guys I am subscribed. Here is the cheapest 1000 watt set up i could find, and i looked. It is switchable, hps or mh, includes ballast, cord set and bulb. Hang it vertically and this is all you need, for $180 to your door. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1000W-MH-HPS-Switchable-Ballast-120V-FREE-HPS1000-Bulb_W0QQitemZ270424771838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item3ef6928cfe
+rep?


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 15, 2009)

what kind of timer does 1 min on, 5 min off? 

And any ideas on where to get the best deal on one?

Thanks guys


----------



## mihjaro (Nov 15, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> what kind of timer does 1 min on, 5 min off?


I think they are called cycle timers.

I know that there are preset timers but the ones I've seen are 1on/4 off. CAP makes a good one that you can get for around $50. They are cheaper than the more adjustable ones that allow one to set any on/off cycle. Another bell and whistle is a built in photocell for different cycles at night.


----------



## Earl (Nov 16, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> what kind of timer does 1 min on, 5 min off?
> 
> And any ideas on where to get the best deal on one?
> 
> Thanks guys


Try ebay = C.A.P. ART-DNe Adjustable Recycle Timer CAP Controller $90






Here is a timer I got from walmart. $12
It will do 12 minutes intervals
So 12 on 12 off, 
or 12 on 24 off, etc.


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 16, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> what kind of timer does 1 min on, 5 min off?
> 
> And any ideas on where to get the best deal on one?
> 
> Thanks guys


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-recycle-timers-c-354_356.html... Hit up this link here for sweet prices on CAP timers for appropriate applications. They have great customer service, and ridiculously good prices. However, if buying liquid nutes, shipping will start to add up, but still cheaper than hydro shops. I usually like to support the local business, but he has the market cornered here and is damn expensive. These timers should do the trick, though, and backed by an actual business. Good luck! 

Btw, I do a lot of business there, so please let them know I sent you (Jeremiah)... No, I don't benefit, but do know the owner


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 17, 2009)

dakin3d said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-recycle-timers-c-354_356.html... Hit up this link here for sweet prices on CAP timers for appropriate applications. They have great customer service, and ridiculously good prices. However, if buying liquid nutes, shipping will start to add up, but still cheaper than hydro shops. I usually like to support the local business, but he has the market cornered here and is damn expensive. These timers should do the trick, though, and backed by an actual business. Good luck!
> 
> Btw, I do a lot of business there, so please let them know I sent you (Jeremiah)... No, I don't benefit, but do know the owner


tell the owner i said thanks for everything! the shipping is fast and they are by far the cheapest on *most *growing supplies


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 17, 2009)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Get thread guys I am subscribed. Here is the cheapest 1000 watt set up i could find, and i looked. It is switchable, hps or mh, includes ballast, cord set and bulb. Hang it vertically and this is all you need, for $180 to your door.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000W-MH-HPS-Switchable-Ballast-120V-FREE-HPS1000-Bulb_W0QQitemZ270424771838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item3ef6928cfe
> +rep?


FUCK , that thang is CHEAP! that is cheaper then "building my own" from the electrical supply house. 
and its switchable too. i dont see how he makes a dime ?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Nov 18, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> FUCK , that thang is CHEAP! that is cheaper then "building my own" from the electrical supply house.
> and its switchable too. i dont see how he makes a dime ?



Yeah that took about 20 hours of searching to find. It did not come up in most searches you really have to hunt for it without that link, thats why i put it on here, so we don't all have to spend stupid hours on here trying to find good prices. He does also have 240v available. 

+ rep would be great, hard to earn any on here.Thanks!!!!


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 18, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> tell the owner i said thanks for everything! the shipping is fast and they are by far the cheapest on *most *growing supplies


Will do... Happy growing!


----------



## BigVape (Nov 20, 2009)

Just shared this in another thread but this is where it'll be of the best use:

Hit up ebay, 34" by 50' *5 mil mylar* for dirt cheap. I got it for about 30 dollars shipped. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/reflective-Thick...027209004r7127


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 21, 2009)

130 ft grow light chain $45 shipped to your door
http://cgi.ebay.com/Grow-Light-Heavy-Duty-Jack-Chain-Hydroponics-Hanger_W0QQitemZ120494245549QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0e0446ad

*Sun System Sun Blaze T5 22 - 2ft 2 Lamp Fluorescent Light System
*US $90.00 shipped to your door http://cgi.ebay.com/Sun-Blaze-T5-22-2ft-2-Lamp-Fluorescent-Light-System_W0QQitemZ120471206683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0ca4bb1b


the store name is divine hydroponics most of there items have free shipping


----------



## CHILLINxWITHxMARLEY (Nov 21, 2009)

Anything having to do with lights... This is a great place...

Coupons: Code: Getgreen 10% off anything over $50

http://www.expresslightbulbs.com/grow-light-c-132.html?zenid=392ff74af5149fda632b8a25175dfcf1


----------



## mossad420 (Nov 21, 2009)

can anyone vouch for those Valueline fans? Im looking at the 6" one. can't seem to go wrong with 5 year warranty but $80 compared to $240 for an equivalent CAN FAN just seems odd lol. Do they really push ~475?

Thanks!


----------



## renyman (Nov 21, 2009)

mossad420 said:


> can anyone vouch for those Valueline fans? Im looking at the 6" one. can't seem to go wrong with 5 year warranty but $80 compared to $240 for an equivalent CAN FAN just seems odd lol. Do they really push ~475?
> 
> Thanks!



This site is selling these hydrofarm 400cfm inline fans fro $80.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html


----------



## mossad420 (Nov 21, 2009)

renyman said:


> This site is selling these hydrofarm 400cfm inline fans fro $80.
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html


thx buying one atm


----------



## smellychronic (Nov 21, 2009)

For you Californians!

www.Greners.com


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 21, 2009)

got this last week and you can see the hairs on a nats ass with this baby it is totaly worth it and free shipping,,get yours now..for trich lovers only.lol 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1328 has its own light also built in for clarity only 7.00 us


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 21, 2009)

heres one for leaks 4.94 http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635110&sourceid=1500000000000003260550&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=3635110#ProductDetail


----------



## Quemado (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-cool-breeze-magnum-air-cooled-double-lamp-reflector-8--p673/?osCsid=462c846b459abf84d376f7875bf0553f

This dual hood is $99 The Cool Breeze&#8482; Magnum . Original price is $202. Does anyone have any experience or feedback with this product?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 22, 2009)

Quemado said:


> http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-cool-breeze-magnum-air-cooled-double-lamp-reflector-8--p673/?osCsid=462c846b459abf84d376f7875bf0553f
> 
> This dual hood is $99 The Cool Breeze Magnum . Original price is $202. Does anyone have any experience or feedback with this product?


I dont have experience with it, but damn I want it! Dual socket air cooled hood for $100 is a hell of a deal. 

I dont have the room to use it, but damned I wish I had the money to buy one right now for later use.


----------



## G33kDro (Nov 23, 2009)

i cant see it being a bad investment, however it looks like it has a tiny horizontal light spread


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 23, 2009)

Quemado said:


> http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-cool-breeze-magnum-air-cooled-double-lamp-reflector-8--p673/?osCsid=462c846b459abf84d376f7875bf0553f
> 
> This dual hood is $99 The Cool Breeze Magnum . Original price is $202. Does anyone have any experience or feedback with this product?


nice find + rep


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 23, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> got this last week and you can see the hairs on a nats ass with this baby it is totaly worth it and free shipping,,get yours now..for trich lovers only.lol
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1328 has its own light also built in for clarity only 7.00 us


wicked i ll be getting 1


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 23, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> wicked i ll be getting 1


 you wont be disapointed at all with this..


----------



## EarthBrite (Nov 23, 2009)

Where's the best deals on HPS systems and LED 


id like to try either of those whose got the lowest price point. 

+rep for helpful links


----------



## SCbud831 (Nov 23, 2009)

HTGSupply has some pretty decently priced light kits. http://www.htgsupply.com/growlightsubcategories.asp?categoryID=1


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 23, 2009)

EarthBrite said:


> Where's the best deals on HPS systems and LED
> 
> 
> id like to try either of those whose got the lowest price point.
> ...


Are you looking for a digital system, or magnetic?

You can get good deals from yescomusa on ebay. My 400w HPS system came with digital ballast, Reflector, HPS bulb, Yo-Yo hangers, and mechanical timer for $140 shipped.

Heres a couple of their systems:

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-400W-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOL-TUBE-HOOD_W0QQitemZ390120744990QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad502281e

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-SYSTEM-400W-SUN-LAMP-CE_W0QQitemZ300368587949QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45ef5cecad

Contact them before buying and ask about getting a discount if you buy it outside of ebay. They save some money that way, and are likely to give you a small discount.


----------



## captain insaneo (Nov 24, 2009)

So I was poking around on walmart.com seeing if they had a list of better ferts for sorry sods who cant seem to find a grow store other than walmart as site to store is free... 
But alas I couldnt find any but what I did find is cheap green houses
http://www.walmart.com/browse/Lawn-Garden/Gardening/Greenhouses/_/N-90syZaq90Zaqce/Ne-2p46?ic=96_0&ref=125862.420946&tab_value=30215_All&catNavId=1031699

Seriously cheap fucking greenhouses who knew! they will even site to store at least one of them.

ALSO they have a 125 watt hydrofarm CFL set up and 4' seed start rigs CHEAP!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Any good deals on some reseach chemicals or cacti containing mescaline and sorts


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> So I was poking around on walmart.com seeing if they had a list of better ferts for sorry sods who cant seem to find a grow store other than walmart as site to store is free...
> But alas I couldnt find any but what I did find is cheap green houses
> http://www.walmart.com/browse/Lawn-Garden/Gardening/Greenhouses/_/N-90syZaq90Zaqce/Ne-2p46?ic=96_0&ref=125862.420946&tab_value=30215_All&catNavId=1031699
> 
> ...


Walmart is like a major conglomerate... super UBER powerful


----------



## acepowerz (Nov 24, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> bump for good deals



good job guys +rep


----------



## Earl (Nov 24, 2009)

Peyote cactus will make you high 
but it grows pretty slow.


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 24, 2009)

EarthBrite said:


> Where's the best deals on HPS systems and LED
> 
> 
> id like to try either of those whose got the lowest price point.
> ...


139.95 shipped
http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-SYSTEM-400W-SUN-LAMP_W0QQitemZ170411393326QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ad4f812e 

600 watt
http://cgi.ebay.com/600-WATT-600W-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOL-TUBE-COOLTUBE_W0QQitemZ370292638359QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5637294297

orginally posted by 420OldSchoolDJ420

*1000 Watt HPS - $189.97*

*site -* http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mm5/me...gory_Code=VBHX


*400W HPS complete - $97.00 - $99.00 -* 

*site -* http://www.insidesun.com/Super_Econo...MH_65a26e.item

*egay* - http://cgi.ebay.com/Econo-Hydroponic...d=p3286.c0.m14


what wattage are you looking for 
heres links for 400 - 1000 hps . but if read though this thread you will find wonders in here . hope this helps


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is one for a portable AC unit

http://www.techsunny.com/3237331/fujitronic-portable-freon-air-conditioner.html

Type in the code Fa105 and get $100 off plus free shipping..


----------



## brainkandi (Nov 24, 2009)

nutrients at walmart----no bueno!

as for the greenhouses, they are pimp. i used a couple of them to produce mushies.....lol i fucking love those lil' boomers.

you can mod. it and hook a humidifier up to it for propagation, you can do the same modification and hook up two fans. you can cut out the shelfs, leaving just the rectangle frame of the shelves for support, and then place the unit over a perfect size tub (they have ones the green house frame and plastic part) fit over perfectly, and proceed with an enviromently controlled aero grow, all you need is to mod it with fans and put a radiator heater a foot or two away for temps and humidity. 

and if your good like that, you can get two, produce mushrooms in one, run a fan with ducting between the two, pushing co2 laden mushroom air into the pot greenhouse through a hepa, and poof, fuck the tanks and the yeist. i measured the co2 levels in mine without fae and got 1200ppm+

and if your really crazy you can push your fresh o2 from your pot back into the shroom house. cuz o2 is to mushrooms what co2 is to pot. but that could just raise some complications, if one is not too experienced

.........this has been done before. thats all ill say on that.

here is a link to the shroomery version of the greenhouse and a site that will teach you all you need to know to grow those little boomin friends http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/6783616/fpart/all/vc/1
plus check out the computer controlled system he made diy to control temps, and humidity. siiiiick

peace

the brain


----------



## brainkandi (Nov 24, 2009)

and for your research chems and peyote. if you want the good shit your on the wrong site. just got done with an A/B extraction on san pedro last week. 1 kilo 10.75 grams. (i just reread my shit like 6 hours later. i originally wrote 1.75grams from one kilo. i got the above stated. forgot a 0. i have gotten 12 on a good day.......)

did a half kilo on mimosa hostilis the week before got about 5 grams of dmt. 

not saying i sell either of those but dmt goes for a $100 on the net one of the best prices i've ever found. high like mushies but better. smoke it high for 15min. got an mao inhibiter (st. johns wort) you are experiencing other planets and meeting other creatures for say 6-8h. lol
i know more about extractions, hallucinogens, chemistry, and growing mushies then i'll ever know about pot.....

if you want the know p.m. me and i'll provide assistance


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Peyote cactus will make you high 
but it grows pretty slow. *

Slow cannot even describe its growing rate... 20 yrs for a full grown peyote cacti! Now that ages slowly and it has reason to do so, its teaching capabilities are unmatched!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

I too know the Hallucinogen World much more better then the Cannabis World, but I delight in the two... I just shot you a pm... i'll be eagerly awaiting your response


----------



## sacko (Nov 25, 2009)

hiro...are you on WT?


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there a way on RIU we can get this info somehow more organized? 

This is a GREAT thread, and would be even better if we could somehow get a way to quickly find things in it in different categories...(lighting, power, ventilation, etc...)

Mods? What do you think?


----------



## biggun (Nov 26, 2009)

In southern califorina, santa ana to be exact I just purchased a Soleus 12000 btu air conditioner with a heater and dehumidifier. the price out the door was $410.00 with a 2 year extended warranty. the name of the place was called Air @ Water located in santa ana ca


----------



## spl1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Cheapest I have found on timers is here. CAP ART-DNe adjustable recycle timer w/day-night function $69.95

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-artdne-adjustable-recycle-timer-wdaynight-function-p-541.html


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 26, 2009)

bumppitty bump bump


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, did I kill this thread?


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 27, 2009)

SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety said:


> Wow, did I kill this thread?


no the thread is not dead but please only post the deals you find


----------



## spl1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheap 8 chamber dry tent under $40.00
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=54533


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*HydroFarm Sunburst Convertible - 250 W [Item # eco-4430] *

$152.00 / each Estimate Shipping


















Click to enlarge 
Click to enlarge








Products related to Sunburst Convertible - 250 W





eco-4432 
Lens For Sunburst System
$12.80





*Sunburst Convertible - 250 W (eco-4430)*

*Sunburst 250W HPS/MH Convertible *

*Sunburst Light System*

*Convertible - Runs HPS or MH bulbs*


The Sunburst is a ballast and reflector in one unit. It will deliver more usable light energy for maximum plant performance and operate at cooler, quieter levels than any other compact system on the market. 

25% brighter for faster growth.
Quieter with ISO-mount technology.
Air cooling options.
5 year warranty on ballast electrical components
Includes instructions, hangers and lighting recommendations.
LAMP NOT INCLUDED.
Sunburst Convertible Light Systems are popular for smaller growing areas. The completely self-contained design is lightweight and easy to hang with the included hangers. Constructed out of steel and lined with a high performance European specular aluminum, they perform like the big systems, but at a lower starting cost. Systems do not include bulbs. 

SKU: SBC250 Weight: n/aPackage Dimensions: 0.0L x 0.0W x 0.0HSuggested Retail: $190.00

i think you cant go wrong with this unit you get the best of both if 400 is to much for you and 150 is not enough then why not a 250 mh/hps combo unit for 159.00 us dollars?


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 28, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> no the thread is not dead but please only post the deals you find


Keep your shorts on, there Neo.


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 28, 2009)

SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety said:


> Keep your shorts on, there Neo.



goofygolfer - sorry for being a little pissy. I have a bad leg injury and am on painkillers that only dull the pain, and make me kinda short tempered. 

But, I am with ya on the keeping it to deals thing....if we could have a moderated excel type doc (like google docs) for these deals, we could *quickly* find if there is a deal on something specific. 26 pages and counting is a lot to sort through.


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 28, 2009)

here's one for the micro growers . this one is a limited time so get it while its hot
*Masscool 120mm Sleeve Bearing Case Fan Bundle - Buy One Get One Freehttp://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472212&sku=S457-1054%20A 
*


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 28, 2009)

SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety said:


> goofygolfer - sorry for being a little pissy. I have a bad leg injury and am on painkillers that only dull the pain, and make me kinda short tempered.
> 
> But, I am with ya on the keeping it to deals thing....if we could have a moderated excel type doc (like google docs) for these deals, we could *quickly* find if there is a deal on something specific. 26 pages and counting is a lot to sort through.


i here ya .i just dont want to c this thread gumed up . that way it doesnt get to long and to many pages to look through,with unnessecary posting on the facts only the deals. i apologize if i was rude


----------



## BigVape (Nov 30, 2009)

The Bing.com cashback program is a good way to save a few bucks. In picking up odds and ends, I have had about $150.00 in cashback savings. The key is to use Ebay and the buy it now option... as long as it has the bing logo you can get up to 10% back on your purchase. I for one hate supporting Microsoft but you can't beat cashback on shit you were gonna buy anyway! Check it out: http://www.bing.com/shopping?FORM=Z9FD


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 30, 2009)

BigVape said:


> The Bing.com cashback program is a good way to save a few bucks. In picking up odds and ends, I have had about $150.00 in cashback savings. The key is to use Ebay and the buy it now option... as long as it has the bing logo you can get up to 10% back on your purchase. I for one hate supporting Microsoft but you can't beat cashback on shit you were gonna buy anyway! Check it out: http://www.bing.com/shopping?FORM=Z9FD


Never knew about this. Ill definitely have to use it. Thanks.


----------



## BigVape (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all,

Even tho I'm still a newb, I have a decent budget to work with so after many personal recommendations I decided to purchase pretty much the entire AN line. I just did a quick comparison on AN prices, http://cheaphydroponics.com vs. http://advancednutrients.com. The savings are amazing if you didn't know already, I figure anyone using it already does (i found the site in this forum in fact) but wanted to make sure everyone was getting the best prices possible if this is what they use regularly.

For Sensi Grow A/B set, Connisseur A/B set, B-52, H2, F1, Overdrive, Revive, Bud Candy, Rhino Skin, Final Phase, Tarantula, Voodoo Juice, Piranha_, _Big Bud Powder all in their smallest sizes respectively and Sensizyme in the 4 liter size it cost $633.12 before taxes/shipping at the manufactuer's site... at Cheap Hydro it was $436.25! 



.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 1, 2009)

I dont use AN, but you dont need all those products to grow MJ. When a nutrient company has that many products, I immediately think they're trying to rip me off. Ill stick with my FF liquid trio for $50, but its your money, so good luck with that.


----------



## BigVape (Dec 1, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> I dont use AN, but you dont need all those products to grow MJ. When a nutrient company has that many products, I immediately think they're trying to rip me off. Ill stick with my FF liquid trio for $50, but its your money, so good luck with that.


I feel you DC, it's all about preference in the end. I'm just saying that if that's what you like or are considering there are some better prices for you.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 1, 2009)

diddo. ppp


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 1, 2009)

BigVape said:


> I feel you DC, it's all about preference in the end. I'm just saying that if that's what you like or are considering there are some better prices for you.


True true. What are you gonna grow with your An nutes? Id like to see a grow journal somewhere down the line


----------



## poowilliams (Dec 1, 2009)

Generic 400w digital ballast on e-bay for $65 plus s&h. It came out to $75 for me. It doesn't say anything about a warranty, but damn, $65!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-Watt-Digital-Ballast-Grow-Light-HPS-MH-Sun-Plug_W0QQitemZ300370169648QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: I just noticed that the seller is accepting best offers. I'm going to see how low they will go.


----------



## DanhxCore (Dec 1, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


haha man had a kick reading this one, gonna try it, +rep


----------



## bratva (Dec 1, 2009)

poowilliams said:


> Generic 400w digital ballast on e-bay for $65 plus s&h. It came out to $75 for me. It doesn't say anything about a warranty, but damn, $65!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/400-Watt-Digital-Ballast-Grow-Light-HPS-MH-Sun-Plug_W0QQitemZ300370169648QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that the seller is accepting best offers. I'm going to see how low they will go.


i saw this deal too but them being sold as is just makes me think i'm buying an expensive piece of junk


----------



## pp15dodo (Dec 2, 2009)

This was a great read. I didn't remember seeing anyone mention Harbor Freight Tools. This place is great on finding odds and ends, especially for the DIY'ers out there. 
Great fan speed contoller, http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060. This vent fan works great but is a little loud and is actually a 9" outside diameter. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97762


----------



## thatndnguy (Dec 2, 2009)

NEW PH PPM TEMP TDS EC CF METER WATER HYDROPONIC TESTER























































*Great for Hydroponics Gardeners or Aquarium Enthusiasts, Non-technical and Technical Personnel alike!! *
The Six-in-one Meter can be used to constantly monitor the Temperature, PH, TDS in a wide range of applications including nutrient solution for hydroponics, living environment of aquariums, swimming pool, Spa, laboratory and the like. 
This easy-to-use and affordable combo tester makes it possible to measure pH, °C, CF, EC, °F, and TDS on the spot, accurately and inexpensively throughout a variety of industries. 
With this sensitive, efficient, accurate and portable meter, there will be no more trouble switching meters to measure the pH, °C or °F and then the EC, CF or TDS of a solution!! 

*Features:* 

Brand New in Box Ready to Be Operated Upon Arrival
Six-in-one Meter: EC, CF, °C, °F, TDS, pH
Easy Calibration of pH and TDS with just a Mini-screwdriver
Automatic Temperature Compensation (without this, pH reading will differ as the temperature varies)
Large, Triple Level Display
Caps on Both Sides for Storage and Protection of Electrodes
Suction Cups to Attach the Electrodes onto the Inwall of the Vessel, Tank or Reservoir etc.
CE Certificated to Offer Safer and Precise Measurement
*Specification:* 

*Display*4 digits, LCD*Range*PH: 0.00~14.00PH 
TDS: 10~19990ppm °C : -50 ~ 70°C°F: -58 ~ 158°F EC: 0.00 ~ 19.99EC CF: 0.0 ~ 199CF *Resolution*PH: 0.01PH
TDS: 10 ppm°C :0.1°C °F: 0.2°F EC: 0.01ECCF: 0.1CF *Accuracy*± 0.1PH 
°C: ± 1°C EC/CF/TDS: ± 2% F.S*Power Supply*DC 6V *Operating Temp.*0°C ~ 50°C (32°F ~ 122°F)*Automatic
Temp. Compensation*0°C ~ 50°C (32°F ~ 122°F)*Dimension*6" x 3 3/8" x 7/8" (155 x 86 x 22mm) *Weight*approx. 223g
*Package Content:*

1 x Six-in-one Meter
2 x Probes
1 x AC-DC Adaptor
2 x Suction Cups
1 x Mini Screwdriver
 



heres the link it's from an earlier poster. But what do you old timers think about this deal? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PH-PPM-TEMP-TDS-EC-CF-METER-WATER-HYDROPONIC-TESTER_W0QQitemZ390125594262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad54c2696


----------



## wyteboi (Dec 2, 2009)

pp15dodo said:


> This was a great read. I didn't remember seeing anyone mention Harbor Freight Tools.  This place is great on finding odds and ends, especially for the DIY'ers out there.
> Great fan speed contoller, http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060. This vent fan works great but is a little loud and is actually a 9" outside diameter. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97762


nice find on the fan


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 2, 2009)

pretty much the best deal ive gotton on any filter scrubber of any kind mine works just fine on three plants cant vouch for how much more it can handle but for 28.00 bucks bring them on....*Sunlight Supply ORGANIC AIR CHARCOAL FIBER 4" SCRUBBER [Item # 700950] *

$49.90 $28.60 / each  Estimate Shipping


















Click to enlarge 
Click to enlarge *Organic Air Charcoal Fiber Scrubbers*

*ORGANIC AIR CHARCOAL FIBER 4" SCRUBBER*

The Organic Air Charcoal Fiber Scrubber is ideal for small areas. This is a light duty, single layer, high capacity, recirculating scrubber. Attach directly to your fan.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 2, 2009)

Not a bad price for a filter, but Ive read they dont work as well as an activated carbon filter. But hey at $30 bucks it probably wont hurt to try especially if you only have a small grow-op.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 2, 2009)

my point exactly im using mine now on my grow 40 days into flower only three plants but a huge difference from nothing at all..ppp


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Dec 2, 2009)

Whos is into CMH!?

if your not this 53$ shipped bulb is worth a shot good for veg and flower.

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 3, 2009)

anyone have any ideas for a cheap, or a diy light stand to hold up a 1000w cool sun reflector?

Stand has to come up from the ground, and have a cross bar at least 5 ft high to hang the reflector from.

Thanks


----------



## miker90026 (Dec 3, 2009)

Make sure "not" to buy any products from China,Korea...bad products!You guys know what i'm talking about?I only buy products from the good o' U.S.A.,Canada,UK, ect.


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 3, 2009)

sherryberry- 2x4 from lowes =) the have a ton of connectors that are simple to connect together with a hammer. the pieces are metal and are generally used for framing of houses etc. 

use your head and come up with a stand yourself just like the no holes bar for less than a 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Redeflect (Dec 5, 2009)

I go to HTGsupply every time... never had any or heard any complaints. This last time I ordered almost $600 of stuff and because I called the online department and asked a rep if they had any discounts they could give me for an order that big, they gave me 10% off(they made the shipping about 20% cheaper too). I'd gladly save $70 any day, especially when the products are already cheap. ALWAYS call and place your order rather than doing it online.

PLUS, gotta love the lighter/w bottle opener they give u with every order .


----------



## anon1122 (Dec 5, 2009)

Redeflect said:


> I go to HTGsupply every time... never had any or heard any complaints. This last time I ordered almost $600 of stuff and because I called the online department and asked a rep if they had any discounts they could give me for an order that big, they gave me 10% off(they made the shipping about 20% cheaper too). I'd gladly save $70 any day, especially when the products are already cheap. ALWAYS call and place your order rather than doing it online.
> 
> PLUS, gotta love the lighter/w bottle opener they give u with every order .



Dude, I have like 50 of those lighters. I go there in person and they give you a TON of freebies. Cool thing is, they have a literature wall with grow mags, catalogs, indoor gardening magazines, and they just give them to you. And because we have to drive a bit to get there, they hook us up with drinks for the ride home. REALLY nice and knowledgeable guys. I always deal with HTG if I can.


Also, have you guys seen Attitude's free christmas offer? Im gonna get in on it on monday if its still going.

DNA took some of their best strains and crossed them with a 30 year old heirloom skunk male in holland, and they are giving away 3 free seeds of 5 different varieties, you just pay shipping. 5 never before smoked strains for $30 worth of shipping? count me in!


----------



## Redeflect (Dec 5, 2009)

All I have left is some Nirvana White Widow,Northern Lights, and Master Kush... I just jumped on the chance for those free seeds (i'm in need of some other strains). Thanks for the heads up, rep+ on the best deal.


----------



## Giant (Dec 6, 2009)

I ordered from HTG on my first time around as well. This time I did a little research and was able to get better quality gear at better pricing. 

Quantum 600w Digital Ballast $169 http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=2821

Hydrofarm Radiant 6 AC Reflector $113 http://www.dchydro.com/product/2370/Radiant-6-Air-Cool-Reflector/

Sun Hut XL $179 http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-enclosures-tents-32/sun-hut-silver-xl-4x4-143.html

Vortex 6" 449 CFM Powerfan $162 https://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=2741

GH Nutrients $64 http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?search=action&searchstart=97&category=NUT0


----------



## Genocide (Dec 6, 2009)

Iv been looking for reviews for shayanashop.com cant seem to find anything good or bad.


----------



## Earl (Dec 6, 2009)

I recommend Hight Tech Garden Supply.
Great guys and good waranty.


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 7, 2009)

Earl said:


> I recommend Hight Tech Garden Supply.
> Great guys and good waranty.


That not on your list is it


----------



## adders (Dec 7, 2009)

Attitude Christmas Sale free give away is over


----------



## adders (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find stash boxes to buy online.... Like in a Smoke shop/ head shop....? Just wondering.. I wanted to give one away for a gift and cant find a site that sells them.... Thank you in advance for any assistance. PeAcE.


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 7, 2009)

adders said:


> Does anyone know where I can find stash boxes to buy online.... Like in a Smoke shop/ head shop....? Just wondering.. I wanted to give one away for a gift and cant find a site that sells them.... Thank you in advance for any assistance. PeAcE.


Is this what your talking about?
http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/dry-sifting-screens.html

or are you looking for something smaller like this
http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/patient-supplies/containers-resin-hash-cannabis/click-lock-box-2-chambers.html

BTW these probably aren't the best deal on the web just the first place I could think of that had them


----------



## adders (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for checking...


----------



## edwardtheclean (Dec 8, 2009)

such a great tread


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Dec 8, 2009)

fox farm ocean forest anyone?im looking for a reliable source


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 8, 2009)

2hiegh4u said:


> fox farm ocean forest anyone?im looking for a reliable source


You're not thinking about having it shipped are you? Its way too expensive if you are.


----------



## kstampy (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone happen to know the cheapest place to get Botanicare line nutes and supplements? So far hydroponics.net seem to have the lowest price nutes ive seen, especially if you buy in 1 or 5 gallon quantity.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 9, 2009)

kstampy said:


> Anyone happen to know the cheapest place to get Botanicare line nutes and supplements? So far hydroponics.net seem to have the lowest price nutes ive seen, especially if you buy in 1 or 5 gallon quantity.


Check out www.dchydro.com

They can beat most of their prices.

http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?search=action&searchstart=714&category=NUT0

http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?search=action&searchstart=822&category=NUT0


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the Wicca box that Nick refered to and reccomend it highly.


----------



## jkmovies (Dec 9, 2009)

2hiegh4u said:


> fox farm ocean forest anyone?im looking for a reliable source


http://www.pchydro.com/grow-mediums-c-12/ocean-forest-soil-p-1452

They have the best price with shipping for me in CA. Shipping this soil is the most expensive part.

If you are in another state, I recommend you do a google search for the soil and try and find someone in your state for lowest shipping.


----------



## jkmovies (Dec 9, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> You're not thinking about having it shipped are you? Its way too expensive if you are.


I get mine delivered for around $32 for the big 1.5 cubic ft bag. The key is to find a place in your state, which should be the lowest shipping charge.


----------



## kstampy (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 9, 2009)

jkmovies said:


> I get mine delivered for around $32 for the big 1.5 cubic ft bag. The key is to find a place in your state, which should be the lowest shipping charge.


Thankfully, I have a hydro shop in town to buy it from if I ever go with it. I feel for you guys that dont. I found a site that offers it for $10 for 1.5 cf. Ill have to look around and post it for you all.

Here it is:

http://www.groworganic.com/cgy_339.html

The cheapest shipping method is Fedex for $40 though . If you live near the place though it'd be worth driving there to buy it.


----------



## BudsBelize (Dec 9, 2009)

This Site is great, everything you need and great prices 

http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php


----------



## jdsnmbr7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Let's see if I can get this right. Everybody loves those CAP ART timers for their cyclical timers, but I can't justify the price. A little solder, a power strip, some DIY, and canakit and you have yourself an adjustable cyclical timer. 

$22.95 plus shipping if you can build it yourself.

The relay that comes with the kit is good for 3 amps, so don't run fat ass lights with it, but it's working for me. Hope it helps. Oh, check the side too. They have three cyclical timers...one second to one minute on/off, one second to five minutes on/off, and about six seconds to 60 minutes on/off. The link is for the one second to five minutes. Fast shipping was my experience.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2009)

6 inch can fan link please.......... and does anyone know the reflectivity of tyvek? tyvek is thin white plasticky kinda paper used in construction to cover plywood on a homes exterior b4 the brick or vinyl thanks


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 10, 2009)

Corso312 said:


> 6 inch can fan link please.......... and does anyone know the reflectivity of tyvek? tyvek is thin white plasticky kinda paper used in construction to cover plywood on a homes exterior b4 the brick or vinyl thanks


www.dchydro.com for your can-fan needs.

I dont know anything about tyvek, so can't help you there.

MV400 posted this link in another thread, and it has a ton of affordable mylar tents.

http://shop.ebay.com/gyosupplies/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

The only downside is there are no side vents for cool-tube/air-cooled hood ducting, so if you buy one you'll need to make your own and either get:

http://www.homebox.net/dhtml/product_family_flange.php
(this is for euro's as the flange is meant for their ducting)

Or for us Americans:

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=AFADFK00&eq=&MatrixType=1


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 10, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> anyone have any ideas for a cheap, or a diy light stand to hold up a 1000w cool sun reflector?
> 
> Stand has to come up from the ground, and have a cross bar at least 5 ft high to hang the reflector from.
> 
> Thanks


How about using a clothes rail like the ones used in shops with wheels for moving the clothes around.The clothes do be on hangers
Also does anybody no a place in Europe to get a 30x scope


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 10, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> www.dchydro.com for your can-fan needs.
> 
> I dont know anything about tyvek, so can't help you there.
> 
> ...


 hey thanks man for the great state of maryland and to you for finding it the place you gave first dc hydro is off the hook great deals on everything ive been needing also everything in one shop at great prices i was going to order from four different stores before i found this here all my accessaries are taken care of..flanges/reducers/can fans/ducting/etc and to top it off they have a fu****g FREE section that gave me four more products free dyno grow dyno bloom and other stuff.. i just spent 120.00 and im happy as a kid in the candy store..thanks and +rep for your find...PPP


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 10, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> hey thanks man for the great state of maryland and to you for finding it the place you gave first dc hydro is off the hook great deals on everything ive been needing also everything in one shop at great prices i was going to order from four different stores before i found this here all my accessaries are taken care of..flanges/reducers/can fans/ducting/etc and to top it off they have a fu****g FREE section that gave me four more products free dyno grow dyno bloom and other stuff.. i just spent 120.00 and im happy as a kid in the candy store..thanks and +rep for your find...PPP


Heh. Thanks. I felt the same way you did when I first discovered them. There are other good hydro shops out there, but dchydro is the best hands down across the board. No more shopping across multiple stores to get the best deals. 

Ive ordered from them twice before, and you'll get your stuff within 4 days usually. Maybe slower since its xmas.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 10, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Heh. Thanks. I felt the same way you did when I first discovered them. There are other good hydro shops out there, but dchydro is the best hands down across the board. No more shopping across multiple stores to get the best deals.
> 
> Ive ordered from them twice before, and you'll get your stuff within 4 days usually. Maybe slower since its xmas.


 not a problem ill be ok till i get it...thanks


----------



## LIFEISGOOD! (Dec 12, 2009)

Lowes has silver 5 gal bucket for around $3.00. They do not let light through!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 12, 2009)

my 3x3x4 cab cooltube 400 hps/mh 160cfm exaust 120 cfm passive intake cab exaust diy lowes home/ depot/ walmart /dollar stor,duel plasma tv stand grow box...total 350.00 to 390.00 all together priceless..temps 75-78 humidty 30-40 works just fine...


----------



## Bluediemond (Dec 13, 2009)

http://machielasorchids.com/ Had about 200 last I checked. Shipped to lower 48 I'm sure...but listed free.

Listed at $80 on ebay, but send him an email and he shipped mine for $75 since I ordered direct and saved him ebay fees.

http://machielasorchids.com/


----------



## 4saken (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure if im allowed to post here but I have un-used hydro equipment, i decided not to grow hydro this year due to my apartment I live in.. willing to sell all my hydro equipment i have.. PM me!

Digs 6 outlet irrigation
General Hydro PH UP AND DOWN KIT
3" Net Pots
Water Pump Maxima 30GAL
Submersible Pump 185GHP
un-used rockwool


----------



## akgrower420 (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone know where i can get a big cheap empty computer to build a grow in


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 14, 2009)

Check with a local computer tech for a used case.


----------



## SCbud831 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a good deal on a 250 MH lamp and ballast kit.


----------



## captain insaneo (Dec 14, 2009)

akgrower420 said:


> anyone know where i can get a big cheap empty computer to build a grow in


craigslist.org
newegg.com


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 15, 2009)

SCbud831 said:


> I'm looking for a good deal on a 250 MH lamp and ballast kit.


There is already plenty of good deals for systems in this thread. Read through it. Also you may as well get a 400 system as they're almost the same price.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 15, 2009)

SCbud831 said:


> I'm looking for a good deal on a 250 MH lamp and ballast kit.


if you want a good grow you need a good flowering light i just finished my grow with cfl's the smoke outstanding the yeild not great..go to e-bay i did and got my new unit in four days using paypal 400 watt hps/mh switchable with digital ballast in cool tube for only 199.00 + 19.00 shipping no tax..and i dont know what im going to do with it but they sent me an extra 600 watt hps just for the hell of it..the place has 9 more for sell at the price ..ppp


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 15, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> KEEP THE PROBE MOIST WITH storing solution!(or 4.0 or 7.0)
> I too just got one from eseasongear . (milwaukee PH51) and i do have to calibrate every single use ? i dont understand
> i guess all pens are like this?
> is it from shaking it to get excess water off it?
> ...


FYI, I ordered the pH55 'Martini' and it works like a champ. I calibrate it every couple of weeks and most of the time it is still good, or off by only .1 (im in soil, so...). I did need to calibrate one time more often than stated above, but that was w/in the first week of buying it. Most instructions state that it takes some usage to 'break-in' the probe.

Also, if anyone is looking for a sweet ass TDS/EC meter for a reasonable price: HM Digital COM-100 is fast, accurate, and reliable.

Cheers!


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 15, 2009)

best place to order loose activated carbon powder/granules, THAT WORK! that could be placed in a pipe, or custom made filter?

thanks


----------



## llewop211 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just picked up this exact tent used of craigslist for the same price.
I guess I saved shipping

http://www.horticulturesource.com/grow-chambers-enclosures-c50/sunlight-supply-sun-hut-enclosed-greenhouses-xx-large-weighs-85-lbs-4-x-8-x-7-int-dimensions-112-x-57-x-84--p2432/?osCsid=ed3c26c478a8c953457626fd151ac090


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 16, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> best place to order loose activated carbon powder/granules, THAT WORK! that could be placed in a pipe, or custom made filter?
> 
> thanks


My word of advice: Dont make your own. Im using this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INCH-HYDROPONIC-INLINE-AIR-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-CONTROL_W0QQitemZ300377227358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efe0c05e

I got it for $42 shipped. Im a repeat customer, so they probably gave me more of a discount than you may get, but you'll still get X dollars off by just writing them and asking to buy it outside of EBAY. They save money, so they should give it to you a bit cheaper. 

Its completely eliminated the smell I had from veg. All I smell is carbon coming out of the exhaust. Ill know in a few weeks just how good it is. Im 10 days into flowering 4 WW. 

Its pretty well packed and well built.

I spent around $50 trying to build my own DIY carbon filter, and it didn't work for shit. Save yourself money and frustration of building your own. Its almost never as easy as the DIY's look.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 16, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> My word of advice: Dont make your own. Im using this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INCH-HYDROPONIC-INLINE-AIR-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-CONTROL_W0QQitemZ300377227358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efe0c05e
> 
> ...


 just ordered mine i hope they work as well as you say they do...ill be growing three or four plants at a time.ppp mostly low smell strains


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 16, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> My word of advice: Dont make your own. Im using this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INCH-HYDROPONIC-INLINE-AIR-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-CONTROL_W0QQitemZ300377227358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efe0c05e
> 
> ...


+rep thats a good deal


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad you guys like the link, but dont hate on me if its not 100% effective late in flowering . Of course I doubt any filter any of us could build at home would be any more effective. Then you factor in cost in materials + frustration of building it. Its worth a $42 shot nonetheless, imo.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 16, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Glad you guys like the link, but dont hate on me if its not 100% effective late in flowering . Of course I doubt any filter any of us could build at home would be any more effective. Then you factor in cost in materials + frustration of building it. Its worth a $42 shot nonetheless, imo.


 well said i try to stay away from the really stinky strains anyway i go for the blues and bubbles and papayas..it helps out the filter..lol ppp


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 17, 2009)

well, that filter doesnt look big enough for my needs, so im still building one... its not complicated if you have tons of carbon and coming though a large volume of it.

carbon is the biggest price of the filter...

so after about 12 phone calls, ive tracked down the 2 cheapest places.

Its kind of a catch 22, this first one is the cheapest per pound, but their minimum order is 55lbs.

you want the gc c30 or the gc c40

the 30 and 40 means how many millimeters pellit length is, 3 or 4mm

both are 1.70 a lb, so by the time its shipped, its about 120 total.

http://www.generalcarbon.com/vapor.html

second place does 20 lb minimum orders, but theirs is 2.00 a pound.

dont know their shipping cost because i didnt order from them.

http://www.activated-charcoal-carbon.com/

both these prices are on VIRGIN CARBON specifically designed to kill odors in air.

virgin means its brand new unused, not recycled.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 17, 2009)

They also sell a 6" filter rated for 440cfm thats $70 at their online store. www.lashop.com

They did have them listed on ebay as well, not sure why there are none up there now. 

Look at all the trouble you're going through just to find carbon. Its alot simpler just to buy one instead of making your own, but if you like getting aggravated then by all means build it yourself


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 18, 2009)

no agrivation...

the filters posted so far are tiny, and will become saturated in no time.

filters that contain a lot of carbon that will last a long time AND handle large volume, are over 200 and 300 dollars.

so, when a person can buy MORE carbon that comes in a filter, for 1/3 the cost...

im not sure why you think its a bad deal?

building one is a piece of cake... just put the exhaust pipe with an elbow, make it go verticle, and then have lots of joints and fittings in a short distance...

between each joint or fitting, put a screen.

pour carbon on top of that screen.

then go up an inch, and have another screen

pour carbon on the screen

repeat this until you have a pipe about a foot long with a wide diameter, filled with carbon.

pvc pipe is dollars.

or spend 70 for a filter that only weighs 5 lbs and kid yourself into thinking you have the same clensing ability and endurance as the guy who got 55lbs of virgin carbon.

we will see who's in for the rude awakening.


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 18, 2009)

*ThermoCube® Thermostatically Controlled Outlet 10.95 http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=0028415*


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 18, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> no agrivation...
> 
> the filters posted so far are tiny, and will become saturated in no time.
> 
> ...


I never said your carbon filter wont work, so I dont know why you had to throw that in there. Now that you have described your filter more in depth, it seems like even more work to me.

If it works for you great, but Ive done the "search around for carbon", go to home depot multiple times to get everything I need, only to end up with something that didn't work very well.

If you can make it work great, then you've done a much better job than I ever did and Im happy for you. Id like to see pics once you've got it all set up.

BTW, how are you planning to fit 55 pounds of carbon into a foot long filter?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> *ThermoCube® Thermostatically Controlled Outlet 10.95 http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=0028415*


That shit would be sick if it operated in temps we usually fuck around with.

35-45F is only good for making me a Jack on the rocks, or a daiquiri when I'm down in the Dominican.

+rep for the effort, though.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_2600000004095042P?keyword=Hydrofarm
Couldn't believe Kmart has this in my area !!!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 18, 2009)

Barnsy73 said:


> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_2600000004095042P?keyword=Hydrofarm
> Couldn't believe Kmart has this in my area !!!


Its nice when you dont have to order everything online or from over priced hydro shops locally, but if you want to save $12 on that you can get it from well who else?


http://www.dchydro.com/product/1010/125-W-Compact-Fluorescent-Warm/

Appears to be the same item. I know they sell hydrofarm products, so probably the same.

Can you tell me if 125w CFLs can go in standard sockets? Im gonna pick up a cabinet for my next grow that has separate compartments that will be used for a mother, and a cloning station. CFL's would be a perfect fit for it.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link I'm going to need a couple of those for my grow my girls (at least 3 I hope) will love them !!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Keep in mind that those 125's will put out some heat. I run 105's (3) over my plants and you want to keep them about 6-8" above the plant and have a fan blowing on them.


----------



## redivider (Dec 18, 2009)

i'd rather use 4 26 watt bulbs, instead of using a single 100 watt cfl... more lumens....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have two 40watt 5000k lamps in one reflection with a splitter I use for side lights. Actally have 4 of those sets. I went to the dark side a couple of grows ago and now have a 250 and a 400w HPS I use for flower but it's cfl's all the way for veg.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah come on guys. 4 posts after I ask about sockets and no one can tell me?  Help a cfl newbie out here.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here ya go http://www.google.com/products?rlz=1C1GPEA_enUS327US342&sourceid=chrome&q=lighting+sockets&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=a2csS_jtEYfPlAewlaGUBw&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CCwQzAMwAw


----------



## pobo (Dec 19, 2009)

Cheap mylar in the form of emergency blankets: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000FWAX00/ref=pd_luc_mri?_encoding=UTF8&m=AQK11O1HS2GGC&v=glance

A 12 pack of 52"x84" (4.3'x7') mylar blankets totalling 364 ft^2 (or a 52' strip, 7' wide, depends on how you look at things)
$13.67 + free shipping

Enjoy


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 19, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ah come on guys. 4 posts after I ask about sockets and no one can tell me?  Help a cfl newbie out here.


 what do you need to know dave ill do my best to answer it done a lot of experiments with cfl's..ppp


----------



## redivider (Dec 19, 2009)

the most efficient ones are the 26 watt ones.... 

daylight for veg

softwhite for flower

that's basically all you need to know.....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 19, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Its nice when you dont have to order everything online or from over priced hydro shops locally, but if you want to save $12 on that you can get it from well who else?
> 
> 
> http://www.dchydro.com/product/1010/125-W-Compact-Fluorescent-Warm/
> ...


 and as for this qustion abput the larger cfl's yes you can run them off regular household 110-120 but the socket mogel is a lil larger then normal bulbs so you will need a socket adapter they run around 8to 10 bucks a piece..hope this helps..ppp


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 19, 2009)

I love this site http://rollingpaperdepot.com/rolling-papers-hemp-rolling-papers-c-43_48.html


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 20, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> and as for this qustion abput the larger cfl's yes you can run them off regular household 110-120 but the socket mogel is a lil larger then normal bulbs so you will need a socket adapter they run around 8to 10 bucks a piece..hope this helps..ppp


Yep thats exactly what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 20, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Yep thats exactly what I needed to know. Thanks.


no prob thats what we r here for..


----------



## renyman (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone seen any good deals on an RO water system?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 21, 2009)

Theres already one posted in this thread.


----------



## blaze1camp (Dec 21, 2009)

20% off all light ballasts, reflectors and bulbs...Not sure what shipping will run since its a local shop...Also 
*Spend $100 and get a bag of Hydroton or Fox Farm Soil Free (Shipping not Included)*

http://www.coolhousehydro.com/Default.aspx


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 21, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> best place to order loose activated carbon powder/granules, THAT WORK! that could be placed in a pipe, or custom made filter?
> 
> thanks


The best buy on carbons for vapor phase tretament (odor control) is to just buy bituminous carbon. It is a soft carbon but works better than the harder more expensive carbons. Here are a few listings on ebay. http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m38.l1313&_nkw=bituminous+carbon&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Do not buy lignite or ROX carbons. They are better used for remocving things from water not vapor or air. Bituminous works better in humid or even dry air then the harder carbons.

Cheap usually requires 50 pound bag purchases. I buy 50 pound bags as I have a lotta reef aquariums. I buy from UNIVAR USA. They are located through out the USA and they are even in Europe. They a sell chemicals and supplies to the water treatment, waste water treament iand other industries.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 21, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> My word of advice: Dont make your own. Im using this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INCH-HYDROPONIC-INLINE-AIR-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-CONTROL_W0QQitemZ300377227358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efe0c05e
> 
> ...


 hey D.C i just got my christmas package early and im very stoked about it had to let you know though that that f*****g carbon filter is huge man what the f**k lol i just lost about 1/8 of my grow space..lmao i gyess i cant complain.. heres the run down: 400w hps/mh digital cool tube complete 199.00 carbon filter 48.00 total with shipping/ white panda film 14.00 total w/shipping./and got anoher freebie sweet grape from botanical..cha ching all total 260.00 for complete 400w hps set up..sweet.ppp but damm that filter is huge


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 21, 2009)

Ha. If you thinks thats huge, you should have seen my DIY carbon filter! This thing is much smaller in comparison. Im very happy with it. It looks like you bought a light set up from them as well if im not mistaken. Best of luck getting your grow set up. What is your strain of choice?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 21, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ha. If you thinks thats huge, you should have seen my DIY carbon filter! This thing is much smaller in comparison. Im very happy with it. It looks like you bought a light set up from them as well if im not mistaken. Best of luck getting your grow set up. What is your strain of choice?


you are correct ive already been growing this is my third just been useing cfl's the whole time decided to switch to hps and mh on this one..2 x blue mystic 2 x bubbleicious 2 x papaya and 1 x skunk 1 x northern lights..


----------



## XcannablissX (Dec 22, 2009)

5 Gal Bubble Bags on Ebay for $70.00. They work like a charm.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 22, 2009)

eBay. Thermostat and Humidistat. Pretty simple. Buy line voltage models. They are built well enough to not require relays. Quality nearly always trumps cheap.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml


----------



## cobalt (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is the method I use everytime I use ebay. http://www.rcpcash.com/ebaycb.php

Bing gives 8% cash back if you use buy it now and paypal. (60 days to get cash, deposited to paypal acct)
MrRebates gives you 3% cash back (60-90 days in check, deposit, or paypal)
and now Ebay gives you 2% cash back also (redeemable every 60 days??)

Anyways, I just purchased the Ebb and Grow system on ebay for $445 with free shipping.

Bing gave me $35.60
MrRebates - $13.35
Ebay - $8.90

Not to mention - I didnt have to pay state taxes of 9.9% and the sales price was $150 less then my local hydro store. 

Total if I purchased at local shop: $653.90 with tax
Total purchase on ebay: $445
Cash back after 60 days: $57.85
Total after cashback: $387.15
Savings after 60 days: *$266.75*


----------



## Sub Zero (Dec 23, 2009)

The best price I found on the web...
http://www.berryhillirrigation.com/S...1245357551.jsp
But, I like these better...
http://www.dripdepot.com/1247


----------



## POTsavedtheEARTH (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been using this product from Hydrotown and can not believe that these 3 loop CFL's work better the my MH light!! 

Quality product, no corners were cut designing this amazing grow cabinet! 
5 out of 5 stars here...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250551225761&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## wyteboi (Dec 24, 2009)

renyman said:


> Anyone seen any good deals on an RO water system?



Earl posted this awhile back http://www.purewaterclub.com/

it is by *far* the cheapest RO on the net.
it is so fuckin cheap, i had to do some research before i bought one myself, and it works great! 
i have only been usin it for about a month, so i still dont know much about how long it will last but i know it works fine. for that price (around 100 to the door) you have to try it. 
It does have a top quality membrane (which is all i know to look for when u buy a RO system)


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 24, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> Earl posted this awhile back http://www.purewaterclub.com/
> 
> it is by *far* the cheapest RO on the net.
> it is so fuckin cheap, i had to do some research before i bought one myself, and it works great!
> ...


Thanks bro, for posting this... I found this site online a couple mos ago and then couldn't find it when I looked the second time. Then I didn't think it was a big deal b/c it's so damn cheap that I figured it was a POS. I find it hard not to be able to justify buying this for only 100 and free shipping!! Good to know and Merry Christmas!


----------



## G33kDro (Dec 24, 2009)

just got my purewaterclub ro system myself.
was somthing like 135 with a tds in/out tester. 
took me about 20 mins to get everything going, leak free but it is a bamf system!
6stage ro like this anywhere else with a tds would cost 400 plus
showed up yesterday and i ordered it last friday.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=9031


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 25, 2009)

Barnsy73 said:


> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=9031


Thats a rip off pal.

Heres you a better deal for the same tent:

http://www.dchydro.com/category/GRH0/Indoor-Greenhouses/


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 25, 2009)

I was just surfing and saw that site and thought I would post it not just for the tent The whole site !! I like to look at all the products I'm sure other people do to


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 25, 2009)

Barnsy73 said:


> I was just surfing and saw that site and thought I would post it not just for the tent The whole site !! I like to look at all the products I'm sure other people do to


Hey dont take it too rough now  I like it when people contribute to this thread, but sometimes there are better deals already posted. Just pointing it out for you, so you can save some money.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have bought from this site a lot. They require siginature has been only drawback for me. Shipping has gone way up lately too. See if it works for you. Just depends on what your looking for and your location.

http://www.horticulturesource.com/


----------



## Barnsy73 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks its been a long day time for a fat  and my chair so I can relax !!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry x - mas all


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 25, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> Merry x - mas all


Bah Humbug. My titans are getting whooped tonight. Talk about shitting the bed in the biggest game of the year


----------



## cobra420 (Dec 25, 2009)

sup...mry x-maz 2 all!

Noob here. Anyone got a link for a 2' 8tube t5 HO fixture? The best price I've found is 158.95 @ horticulturesource.com.

Also where u guys getting this stuff shipped? I'm a little noid about shipping to my place.

Peace


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 25, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Bah Humbug. My titans are getting whooped tonight. Talk about shitting the bed in the biggest game of the year


 hey dont feel bad im a fins fan and your boys beat us on a last minute field goal last week and the chargers are on fire right now...PPP


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

cobra420 said:


> sup...mry x-maz 2 all!
> 
> Noob here. Anyone got a link for a 2' 8tube t5 HO fixture? The best price I've found is 158.95 @ horticulturesource.com.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple. A little more but includes the bulbs.
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50022
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/134679


----------



## wyteboi (Dec 26, 2009)

SL2 said:


> They require siginature has been only drawback for me.


most companys require sig , simply because they dont want you to call your credit card co. and tell them you did not receive your shit . 
They dont wanna get ripped off, thats all.

It is kinda easy to rip off internet retailers , but a thief is a thief. and karma is a muthafucker ! 

Also , this thread is getting long and there are alot of bullshit , high priced deals on here. Please READ through all the pages before posting the cheapest deal *you* could find in 2 or 3 minutes of googleing. Also if your gonna post a link to a website then make sure you put *what *they are the cheapest in, and not just their website.
WB


----------



## cobra420 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thx SL2...

Although they're a lil higher they still give me a lower bottom line with the bulbs included


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

cobra420 said:


> Thx SL2...
> 
> Although they're a lil higher they still give me a lower bottom line with the bulbs included


Your welcome. Just happen to pop in and saw the ? I had some info at hand so I hope it saves you a few coins. if you need bulbs it makes a diff when checking prices...Happy growing.


----------



## diddydady (Dec 27, 2009)

Check out the Wheel at the top of this page for some cool deals . www.betterhydro.com


----------



## waveman (Dec 27, 2009)

CHEAP grow tents. Use promo code "ebay10" and get an additional 10% off their already low prices! Also check Ebay as sometimes you can grab one for even less than they sell it for on their website.

prices from $90 for a small (4'X2'X5') one to $200 for a BIG (8'X4'X6.5') one!

http://www.thelashop.com/catalog/Grow-Tent-orderby0-p-1-c-77.html


----------



## waveman (Dec 27, 2009)

This guy is new from NY and has some items on his site at the lowest price you can find.

http://www.sunflowersupplies.com


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 27, 2009)

waveman said:


> This guy is new from NY and has some items on his site at the lowest price you can find.
> 
> http://www.sunflowersupplies.com


Shit that is a good deal on that CO2 controller and it's made by GE and not some shitty ass chinese company.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 28, 2009)

I was reading through Rosemans thread about CFL's and he posted this link:

http://www.sunlightsheds.com/fluorescents.htm?gclid=CKTFtOnK0JgCFQ9JagodtgL32w

These prices straight up blow away any other place Ive seen for cfl's. Im surprised it wasn't posted already. You guys are slacking


----------



## SB Hydro (Dec 29, 2009)

20% off MSRP(lowest end catalog price) on ALL items! Really the best prices in California as far as retail goes! Researched other stores and SB(South Bay) Hydro is awesome! Nice stock! Worth checkig out! Mail orders welcome by money order or credit card. 

South Bay Hydro
1109 W. 190th Street
Unit "F"
Gardena, CA 90248
(310)538-5788

[email protected]

Store has only been open 5 months and more people need to hear about this place because of the prices, stock, and cool staff!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 29, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> I was reading through Rosemans thread about CFL's and he posted this link:
> 
> http://www.sunlightsheds.com/fluorescents.htm?gclid=CKTFtOnK0JgCFQ9JagodtgL32w
> 
> These prices straight up blow away any other place Ive seen for cfl's. Im surprised it wasn't posted already. You guys are slacking


WOW!! Not so much the cfls, but the 600 watt digital ballast for just over $200 delivered to my door., with cords is unbelievable. I wonder if this is a typo, but i figure they have to honor at least a few. 
http://www.sunlightsheds.com/ballasts.htm
Look at #7 less than they want for the magnetic 600 watt hps, and this is digital and switchable. Thanks rep+


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 29, 2009)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> WOW!! Not so much the cfls, but the 600 watt digital ballast for just over $200 delivered to my door., with cords is unbelievable. I wonder if this is a typo, but i figure they have to honor at least a few.
> http://www.sunlightsheds.com/ballasts.htm
> Look at #7 less than they want for the magnetic 600 watt hps, and this is digital and switchable. Thanks rep+


If you want cheaper 600w ballast you can get them from..well www.dchydro.com

A 600w Quantum digital is 165, but requres a hydrofarm adapter cord

They've also got a 600w Oracle Digital for $145 that also requires an adapter cord.

No idea on quality of them though, but probably better than the generic chinese one I got when I bought my package deal


----------



## renyman (Dec 29, 2009)

free shipping over at atlantis hydroponics and that includes soil and filters. anyone know if they box up soil or if they place the shipping label on the original package? i cant have neighbors seeing me ordering soil in the middle of winter.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 29, 2009)

renyman said:


> free shipping over at atlantis hydroponics and that includes soil and filters. anyone know if they box up soil or if they place the shipping label on the original package? i cant have neighbors seeing me ordering soil in the middle of winter.


Boo. You tricked me. Its only for orders over $100. Id give you neg rep if I could. j/k


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 29, 2009)

ok heres one for heating and cooling [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Thermostatic Outlets http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/controls.shtml 
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What is a Differential?*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] The difference between on and off setpoints on a control. For temperature, it is the difference in degrees between the thermostat's on and off setting. If you set a heating thermostat with a 3 degree differential to 71°, it will supply power at any temperature below 71° and cut off at 74° (3 degrees above the setpoint). A cooling thermostat would cut on above 71° and off at 68°.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Need an inexpensive and simple thermostat? Thermostatic outlets are the answer. These unique devices plug into a standard electrical outlet and have an internal preset thermostat. Outlets come in two models. The *Cooling outlet* supplies power at 78° and cuts off at 70° and works great for all types of fans including exhaust, circulation, window, attic, and ceiling fans. The *Heating outlet* supplies power at 35° and cuts off at 45° and is great for automating heaters to keep room temperatures above freezing. Each outlet has two receptacles and can be used with 110/120 volt outlets and appliances (15 amp/110v). hope this helps 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Dec 30, 2009)

Related to this thread: 

Has anyone ever heard of an Internet retailer being a trap or otherwise getting a grower caught? 

Some of the deals on here seem too good to be true. They make me nervous, but I need some equipment, and don't have much in the way of money.


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 30, 2009)

The things you should be paranoid about are smell and telling people you know about your grow not buying equipment over the internet for your grow.


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Dec 30, 2009)

NickNasty said:


> The things you should be paranoid about are smell and telling people you know about your grow not buying equipment over the internet for your grow.



I hear ya, Nick, and thanks for the reply. 

What you say makes sense to me, but I want to be as careful as I reasonably can in every area, so I figured I would put it up here, and see if anyone has knowledge of the thing I am ascared of. 

I can't tell ya how many times I looked back and said to myself "Ya know, the thing is, I kinda *KNEW *(_something_), but I did'n't act on it"

(ya know, things when like my ex was cheatin on me, or like figuring out after the fact {after the breakup with the ex, of course) that a certain girl was tryin to tell me she wanted to hook up, but I didn't fully realize it until after I had no way of ever seeing her again, or that time I ate the Chinese food in spite of the fact that something about it was "off", then spent the next 48 hours not knowing which end to put in the toilet)

Back to you post tho, Nick, you are sayin you have bought a lot of stuff online from different retailers and have never had an issue, and have never heard of anyone having one?


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I have bought tons of equipment online from many different companies and never had a problem and have never really heard of anyone else having a problem. They are there to make money and getting your customers arrested doesn't make for repeat customers.


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Dec 30, 2009)

NickNasty said:


> Yes I have bought tons of equipment online from many different companies and never had a problem and have never really heard of anyone else having a problem. They are there to make money and getting your customers arrested doesn't make for repeat customers.



lol, well, Yeah. 

I am more concerned with LEO putting up a fake store to get easy leads on busts.


----------



## captain insaneo (Dec 31, 2009)

renyman said:


> free shipping over at atlantis hydroponics and that includes soil and filters. anyone know if they box up soil or if they place the shipping label on the original package? i cant have neighbors seeing me ordering soil in the middle of winter.


sure you can now is the perfect time, say it was a christmas present or you got a wicked deal to start you new garden nest year and you couldnt pass it up.


----------



## dakin3d (Dec 31, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> sure you can now is the perfect time, say it was a christmas present or you got a wicked deal to start you new garden nest year and you couldnt pass it up.


Hmm... You sound like an Atlantis rep or something to that effect... Yeah, I couldn't pass up some soil, b/c you know that's what I'm thinking about during Christmas... Shopping for gardening supplies. Please Especially not knowing his habits or behavior. No one can afford soil just chilling on the front porch in its plain packaging for all to see, unless you live in the boondocks. 'Looking forward to seeing that wonderful garden this summer neighbor'!

No, they don't stealth wrap their soil, FYI. Found out the hard way, and I had the above stated scenario! Good times


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

Book marked and saved


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone know of a good green house builder or any tips in buildin one?


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 1, 2010)

HIguy said:


> Anyone know of a good green house builder or any tips in buildin one?



This thread has one already posted look back through the pages. hope this helps


----------



## captain insaneo (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.bluegrassgardens.com/how_to_build_a_greenhouse_article001.html


----------



## hempstead (Jan 2, 2010)

I know this isn't the seed bank page but http://www.nirvana-shop.com/en/ is having some nice holiday sales. Order anything and get free seeds. I ordered a germination kit to see what they'll send. It cost me me $20.46 i think was the total. Good deal for a germ kit and a pack of seeds even if it will be totally random.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 2, 2010)

sunleaves oxystone 4 " packs a punch and is a steal @ $2.25 .* sicksadlittleworld turned me on to them. check out his grow to see them in action. i was impressed with the amount of bubbles, here's the link *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/287846-going-big-new-year-new.html
*Product Information* 
When powered by a high-output air pump, the four-inch Sunleaves OxyStone continuously releases thousands of bubbles to adequately aerate most large hydroponic reservoirs. Increased oxygen in the nutrient solution prevents root rot, encourages nutrient uptake and provides a welcome environment for beneficial aerobic bacteria. Super-sized OxyStone has a two-inch diameter. http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/pumps-tubing-etc/air-pumps/sunleaves-oxystone-4-/prod_804.html


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 2, 2010)

btw this is the pump thats running those stone's and also has a rebuild kit as well . the cheapest i could find it was 54.95 and 18.95 for the rebuild kit hope this helps http://4hydroponics.com/grow_room/dualDiaphragmPump.asp


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 2, 2010)

Technaflora Recipe for Success Kit​ 


Technaflora's Recipe for Success provides a simple way to grow a thriving hydroponics garden! Comes sealed in a rectangular cardboard briefcase style package with a convenient carrying handle. 
The kit contains the easy to master RFS mixing chart which is based on a one formula per stage concept, rather than a complex week-to-week program. Instructions are easy to follow.
Specially balanced formulas used for the products within the Recipe for Success kit maintain favorable nutrient reservoir pH levels, so frequent pH adjustment is not necessary. Mixing ratios are clearly printed on every label. You'll also reduce cleaning time as Technafloras solutions allow only minimal salt build-up.
*Recipe for Success Kit includes:*
B.C. Grow - 500 ml
B.C. Bloom - 500 ml
B.C. Boost - 500 ml
Thrive Alive B-1 Red - 125 ml
Thrive Alive B-1 Green - 125 ml
Awesome Blossoms - 125 ml
MagiCal - 125ml
SugarDaddy - 250ml
ROOT 66 - 250ml
Rootech Cloning Gel - 7 g​ If purchased individually, this group of 10 Technaflora products would retail for $65. What a savings! A great way to test for yourself the quality of Technaflora hydroponics products.

_Proceeds from Technaflora's Recipe for Success Starter Kit sales goes to the Hydro for Hunger initiative that battles hunger around the world._
Manufacturer's feeding schedule (PDF format - Lots of detail.)
*Recipe for Success kit* 
$24.95


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 3, 2010)

HIguy said:


> Anyone know of a good green house builder or any tips in buildin one?



check here to start http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1a;ft1_greenhouses_accessories.html


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 3, 2010)

*
*This Company has some of the best prices around, hands down. http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## doowmd (Jan 5, 2010)

i don't know if anyone posted this yet or not but her's a hydrofarm 1000 watt hps set up for less than $275 delivered! http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/complete-grow-lights/complete-1000w-hps-grow-light-special/prod_690.html
they've got a 600w system for $254 right now but when u select a bulb it makes it over $300 (for the cheapest bulb u can select) so this 1000 watt system seems to be a very good deal!


----------



## doowmd (Jan 5, 2010)

here's a good deal on worm castings
30lbs for $13.50 http://www.planetnatural.com/site/order.html
at htg it's $20 for 30lb and its basically the same price at cheap hydro at $10 for 15lb. so that seems to be the best buy i can find on worm castings. anyone know of a cheaper spot?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 5, 2010)

doowmd said:


> here's a good deal on worm castings
> 30lbs for $13.50 http://www.planetnatural.com/site/order.html
> at htg it's $20 for 30lb and its basically the same price at cheap hydro at $10 for 15lb. so that seems to be the best buy i can find on worm castings. anyone know of a cheaper spot?


You can get 30 lb of Wiggle Worms EWC at www.dchydro.com for $13.23. Barely cheaper, but I see wiggle worms listed at almost every hydro shop so its probably one of the better ones out there. 

Its also a diff NPK than the one you had. Wiggles is 1-0-0.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 5, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> You can get 30 lb of Wiggle Worms EWC at www.dchydro.com for $13.23. Barely cheaper, but I see wiggle worms listed at almost every hydro shop so its probably one of the better ones out there.
> 
> Its also a diff NPK than the one you had. Wiggles is 1-0-0.


hey man thx for the heads up bout the dc site worm casts. don't know where that planet site is out of but it was going to cost me $27 to ship from there, versus $4 shipping charge from dchydro!!! thanks again!!! btw, have u ordered from there before? how woud something like that come? (the worm castings or dirt or the like) in a box i would guess but would like to know for sure.
edit: ok after coming back and reading the post below vvv, i went back to make sure about the shipping at dchydro and figured out that i was mistaken, not sure y they add $4 to the total but my order goes from 13.23 to 17.23 after i hit the calculate shipping button, but i didn't notice the ACTUAL shipping charges in the top center of the screen WHICH WERE FRICKIN OUTRAGEOUS!!! ($56.62 was the cheapest option w/ fed ex thru them) so my bad htg.com, seems ur site is cheaper on the wormcastings after all! and ty dave for calling my attn. to that!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 5, 2010)

doowmd said:


> hey man thx for the heads up bout the dc site worm casts. don't know where that planet site is out of but it was going to cost me $27 to ship from there, versus $4 shipping charge from dchydro!!! thanks again!!! btw, have u ordered from there before? how woud something like that come? (the worm castings or dirt or the like) in a box i would guess but would like to know for sure.


Are you sure its only $4? Its $18 for me if I bought it. 

I have bought two times from them, and the stuff comes in a discreet cardboard box. No mention of hydro or anything like that. They probably just put the soil/EWC in a box.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of floros to get I went to walmart and home depot I didnt know what watt or type to get can someone suggest something I have $40 + rep to all good info walmart and home depot is the place where I'll be going Thanks


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 6, 2010)

don2009 said:


> What kind of floros to get I went to walmart and home depot I didnt know what watt or type to get can someone suggest something I have $40 + rep to all good info walmart and home depot is the place where I'll be going Thanks


Ive posted a site in the last couple of pages that has really cheap cfls, but they require a socket adapter.

For other options read this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/202718-cfl-tutorial.html

If you're growing with CFL's its a must read.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jan 6, 2010)

im looking for a spider lamp. thanks rep+ for help


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 6, 2010)

2hiegh4u said:


> im looking for a spider lamp. thanks rep+ for help


Here you go:

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/ptru15502105dt.jpg/


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jan 6, 2010)

lol not like that thanks tho


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jan 6, 2010)

like this
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/286768-my-first-cfl-grow.html


----------



## don2009 (Jan 6, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ive posted a site in the last couple of pages that has really cheap cfls, but they require a socket adapter.
> 
> For other options read this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!


----------



## hempstead (Jan 6, 2010)

Flippin Sweet.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 6, 2010)

2hiegh4u said:


> like this
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/286768-my-first-cfl-grow.html



Wally world has em....
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10800258&findingMethod=rr


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you looking for a good deal on a RO DI 100 GPD, for around $84.00?
Check this out... http://cgi.ebay.com/RO-DI-water-purifier-100-gpd-5-stages-Reverse-osmosis_W0QQitemZ390064337574QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item5ad1a572a6

I bought this unit it's the real deal, and yes it comes with filters.
I also bought the $15 TDS meter, it's cheap and works great.
I did a side by side test at the hydro store, it is as good as the high end meters.
I could be just lucky with that meter...


----------



## marvinev (Jan 7, 2010)

WaterFarm complete system. Includes Hydrofarm T5 fluoro grow light.( minus pellets and Nutes)
great condishhh only used once and i am upgrading check it out here. if you live in another state i could ship to you just email location and zip and i could estimate for you plus ill knock the price down a bit to cover some shipping.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/grd/1541582730.html


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 7, 2010)

not sure if you guys have heard about these yet, but you really need to check them out...

anyway... ive done a ton of homework on pricing, and this thread i just posted will explain the best pricing i have found and how to get them.

hope this helps

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/290429-im-purchasing-new-electrode-less.html#post3629108


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a newbie type question about Cool Tubes.

I bought three 400w HIDs from HTG Supply, 2 HPSs & 1 MH. 

I'm about to start flowering and now I have to set up my veg room. I'll be taking the MH out of the main room to do it and I can't afford to deal with the heat problems caused by the cheap hood.

So here's my question. If I bought the MH from HTG, then do I have to buy the cool tube from them for it to fit?

+rep for any help. Thanks.

Also, is there anywhere I can get a big bag of something with Mycorrhiza in it? Something like MYKEs Tree & Shrub Transplanter with 7 spores per gram, I've had good success with it.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 10, 2010)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Hey everyone, I have a newbie type question about Cool Tubes.
> 
> I bought three 400w HIDs from HTG Supply, 2 HPSs & 1 MH.
> 
> ...


no you dont have to buy them you ould do a diy or get one off ebay 

heres a couple of links 4 diy 

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/269191-new-ish-way-make-cool.html


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/279224-diy-cool-tube.html

my personal fav 

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a.html

hope this helps


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Jan 10, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> no you dont have to buy them you ould do a diy or get one off ebay
> 
> heres a couple of links 4 diy
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. +rep

Any leads on Mycorrhiza?


----------



## fourtwentychat (Jan 10, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> *
> *This Company has some of the best prices around, hands down. http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


Anyone have any experience with this company? CFL prices look competitive; any idea how or what kind of boxes the company ships in...The company name is very specific...whatcha think it would say on the shipped boxes?


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 10, 2010)

This the email they sent me, looks like they are willing to work with you...

Dear XXXXX

We welcome you to Plantlighting Hydroponics.

You can now take part in the various services we have to offer you. Some of these services include:

Permanent Cart - Any products added to your online cart remain there until you remove them, or check them out.
Address Book - *We can now deliver your products to another address other than yours!* This is perfect to send birthday gifts direct to the birthday-person themselves.
Order History - View your history of purchases that you have made with us.
Products Reviews - Share your opinions on products with our other customers.

For help with any of our online services, please email the store-owner: [email protected].


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 10, 2010)

their boxes are not flashy and are unmarked... ive ordered lots of stuff from them. You shouldnt have any troubles.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 10, 2010)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Hey everyone, I have a newbie type question about Cool Tubes.
> 
> I bought three 400w HIDs from HTG Supply, 2 HPSs & 1 MH.
> 
> ...


Danny, if you're looking to buy an inexpensive Cool-Tube, check out http://www.dchydro.com/product/2381/19-Cool-Tube-w-cord/

I promise you, its worth spending a bit of extra money for one already made. It'll be much better quality than anything any of us can make ourselves. Only problem is their cord is made for a hydrofarm ballast, so you'd need to buy an adapter cord. Or if your original reflector/hood came with your ballast, just switch out the cords like I did.

Oh and regarding Myco, check out uncle bens thread about that. The last page or two I changed my mind about their effectiveness and put up a link that gives some important info about it.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 10, 2010)

this is probably going to end up being a dumb question...

but if you hang 600w bulbs vertically with no reflector of any kind... anyone got a good idea where to buy just the cord and socket for the bulb?

edit... i found some

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/grow-light-components-c-124.html

let me know if you find any at a better price. Thanks


----------



## Earl (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like everything you need is on that link


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Jan 11, 2010)

a whole trhead on deals


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 13, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> I think this thread is awesome and it can save folks lots of $$$. Keep up the good work guys and gals
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good ph meter the milwaukee 600 is now 22.50 w/ free shipping and they also have milwaukee tds cd97 / 15.95 remember if you spend like 18.95 or so shippin FREEEEEEE . eseasongear.com http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-83212413117752&query=Milwaukee%20pH%20600.&searchsubmit=Go&vwcatalog=yhst-83212413117752&.autodone=http://www.eseasongear.com/tdsecmeters.html .


I need a ph meter. I was thinking about this http://www.eseasongear.com/hahi98phphte.html
Any suggestions on a good tds meter?
What's the cheapest multi-function pen or combo meter 
you've found?


----------



## Earl (Jan 13, 2010)

Hanna = 
Accuracy ±0.1 pH

Pinpoint = 
accuracy ±0.01 pH

When you eventually need to replace the probe,
and you will with any brand, even Hanna or Pinpoint,
you can upgrade to a "dual junction lab grade" probe 
and really enjoy fast response with the PinPoint.(ebay$50)
You can't upgrade the hanna

The pinpoint will last longer 
and give 10x more accurate readings.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 13, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> I need a ph meter. I was thinking about this http://www.eseasongear.com/hahi98phphte.html
> Any suggestions on a good tds meter?
> What's the cheapest multi-function pen or combo meter
> you've found?


thats the one i have . its been good to me so far .just remember to keep the probe moist. a speck of paper towel and some 4.0 cal fluid will do it. i also have the hanna ppm meter also . i check calibration every other week. and its been spot on. although there are better ones on the market. i like the one i have .


----------



## N51 (Jan 14, 2010)

these is a copy and paste from ebay these seller has allkinds of sizes,i got one for 52.00 bucks for a 8 "inline fan and 28.50 for shipping
NEW 8" METAL INLINE 526 CFM TUBE FAN 


 
click picture to enlarge









THIS IS A SALE OF A BRAND NEW NEVER OUT OF BOX 8" METAL INLINE TUBE FAN 526 CFM, RETAILS AT 159.99 COMES WITH MOUNTING BRACKET AND ELECTRICAL HOOK UP CONNECTION BOX, 110VOLT
WILL NOT CORRODE IN A IONIZED AREA. THE METAL FAN IS THE TOP ONE OF THE TWO PICTURES, PLASTIC FANS ARE ALSO AVAILABLE SAME COST

here is the link for the sellers page : http://stores.ebay.com/GLOVE-AND-SAFETY-CLOSEOUTS__W0QQ_sacatZgloveandsafetycloseoutsQQ_sidZ880757996?_nkw=inline+fans


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 15, 2010)

if anyone is looking to do some low tech automation ,here's another product for you .its a simple plug in thermostat .you can get it @ home depot. $ 28.97 they'll ship it for free if you spend $49.00 http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100028788&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=100028788&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D26X-_-100028788&locStoreNum=119&marketID=26
The DUCSTAT® Temperature Activated Plug-In Control for automatic on-off operation of INDUCTOR® In-Line Duct Fans. Also controls 110V lights, dampers, fans, etc. Unit is designed to turn on and off when detecting a temperature change from the ambient. 5 Amp maximum load, replaceable 5 Amp fuse for safety. Grounded power cord and switched outlet. 3 user adjustable settings: function, trigger point and sensitivity. Temperature range is 40 F to 110 F to meet a wide range of applications. Plugs into 110V receptacle. ETL (C/US) Listed. 1 Year Limited Warranty.


Simplifies the installation of Suncourt INDUCTOR® fans
This unit mounts on the duct downstream from an INDUCTOR® fan
Controls various devices, including alarms, heat lamps, lights, etc
Temperature range: 40 F to 110 F. Rated at 5 Amps
ETL (C/US) listed. Tested to ANSI/UL Standard 507 and CSA 22.2
MFG Brand Name : Ductstat
MFG Model # : DS100
MFG Part # : DS100


----------



## Quench (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought 11 gromats to propagate seeds and keep my clones warm in the winter. These work better than Seedling Heat Mat, because the wire rack leaves room for gentle air circulation around my roots! - 
http://www.cozyproducts.com/germinateseeds-grow-seeds-warming-tray/small-seed-germinating-grow-mat.html


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 17, 2010)

Found this at walmart 5 bucks for 9 oz works great for DIY filter


----------



## captain insaneo (Jan 18, 2010)

Barnsy73 said:


> Found this at walmart 5 bucks for 9 oz works great for DIY filter


that ends up being about $10 for a pound

if you buy 20LBS on ebay it ends up being about 50 with shipping. that is ~2.25 a pound.


----------



## mikirum (Jan 18, 2010)

hey fellas, 

what would be the best place to buy a grow tent + lights, fans.. etc for a decent price ?

thanks


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 18, 2010)

mikirum said:


> hey fellas,
> 
> what would be the best place to buy a grow tent + lights, fans.. etc for a decent price ?
> 
> thanks


Apluschoice on Ebay offers affordable tents and good deals on lighting packages. www.dchydro.com has some of the best prices on bulbs/ballasts/fans, etc.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys was wondering if you know a better deal than this? 400 watt electonic switchable with the HPS bulb , and yeild master 2 reflector. Here is the link http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights3.shtml. Currently could get for 313.02.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 19, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys was wondering if you know a better deal than this? 400 watt electonic switchable with the HPS bulb , and yeild master 2 reflector. Here is the link http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights3.shtml. Currently could get for 313.02.


I think at that price it'd be best to buy the parts separately. At http://www.horticulturesource.com you can get a 400w Lumatek Ballast, and the same reflector for $230. You could then buy a cheap HPS/MH bulb from them. If you want a better bulb, www.dchydro.com will usually have the best price on the bulb you want as long as they have the bulb.


----------



## Meds4Me (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr. Homegrown said:


> Great idea for a thread! I'm subscribed. I posted this first link in another thread but, it really belongs here for ease of location. The rest I have used for great deals.
> 
> Advanced Nutrients line:
> http://cheaphydroponics.com
> ...


I've purchased both my HPS lights at HTG supply and have had them at my door in 2 days! They have THE best customer service if u have to call and the shipping is phenomenal!!!!!
They have sweet deals on ebay too!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Med4me. I have checked out the HTG and they seem more expensive than HorticultureSource and not as much of a selection. It is a good site to have though for more research and to double check prices.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.growlightexpress.com/ is also a great place to check prices. Just placed and order with them that was pretty big. Took 4 days for them to process it which made them seem a little schechy, but then it only took 3 days to ship for a total of 7 days to the door.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Integra21 Thanks I just checked them out. Its cheaper till you figure in shipping. If get evrything from growlightexpress it is more expensive due to shipping. Well for the great white 6" air cooled reflector it makes it more expensice. But if i get the 600w balast and the hortilux super HPS 600w bulb from Grow express and the hood from HorticulterSouce I save almost 100 from buying all from one place.


----------



## rebgst (Jan 22, 2010)

Igrowhydro.com 219$ for 1000 watt switchable ballast sunsystem hood and bulb.


----------



## burnbig420 (Jan 23, 2010)

These are some great deals that i found and used so i can tell you for shure that both of these products are great quality and worth the deal...
400 watt hps (120.oo) - http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929
400 watt mh (120.oo) - http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48449


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 23, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Integra21 Thanks I just checked them out. Its cheaper till you figure in shipping. If get evrything from growlightexpress it is more expensive due to shipping. Well for the great white 6" air cooled reflector it makes it more expensice. But if i get the 600w balast and the hortilux super HPS 600w bulb from Grow express and the hood from HorticulterSouce I save almost 100 from buying all from one place.


yeah, there shipping is a little screwy, but if you play with it, you can make it work. I ordered over $2,000 worth of equipment, and shipping was $190, originally had my nutrients on the order, and shipping was $350, so I removed them and it got more reasonable. On a side note though, If you talk to the people at the local grow store and tell them you plan on ordering all this stuff to save $$$, a lot of them will try to get close to a price match and the sales tax vs. shipping usually balance out.


----------



## jkmovies (Jan 24, 2010)

Meds4Me said:


> I've purchased both my HPS lights at HTG supply and have had them at my door in 2 days! They have THE best customer service if u have to call and the shipping is phenomenal!!!!!
> They have sweet deals on ebay too!


Watch out for HTG's electronic ballasts (aka Digital Greenhouse). They are real flaky with MH bulbs. Mine was arcing when a brownout happened and almost melted the bulb. Come to find out, the ballast explicitly says to use MH conversion bulbs.

I do like HTG's magnetic ballasts, and they are very reasonable.

Their customer service is best if you call. It's hit and miss if you email them. They did upgrade my almost melted bulb to a name brand.


----------



## MikeMikee (Jan 24, 2010)

I just bout a Brand NEW Xtreme 400 Watt Switchable (HPS & MH) Xtreme Ballast for $178

Save 10% ENTIRE Store
Use Coupon Code: CraigsList


www.MainelyHydroponics.com

The owner is really cool and shipped to me in 2 days!!!! A++


----------



## feminized (Jan 24, 2010)

Cheapest I have found. I have bought a few from these guys.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mist-maker-nutrimist-Replacement-Discs-hydroponic-fog_W0QQitemZ220490151401QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item33563cb5e9


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2010)

A portable RO filter for $58. 
http://www.purewaterclub.com/


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone know of a good deal for a digital pH meter for hydro? + rep for help thanks.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 28, 2010)

HANNA HI 98107 pHep pH Tester
Regular price: $42.00 Sale price: _$33.00, 2/$64.00_
http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.ht

this is the one i have works great i 'm super pleased w/ performance of this meter . also water proof one's start at about 70 bucks same site


----------



## doowmd (Jan 28, 2010)

don't know how good of a deal it is cause i haven't shopped around for them....but here's a link to one of the cheapest places on the net i can find. http://www.htgsupply.com/products.asp?categoryID=13
here's a pretty cheap one (from wat i can tell) http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=405&navid=13
and here's one for $5! (don't know if u could use it w/ hydro cause it says to test rockwool, but i don't see y not) http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131731.
anyway....there ya go. hope you find wat ur looking for!


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I got one from eseasongear.com. +rep to both of yahs. I got you already goofygolfer but doowmd I didn't get yet. I have to wait because I have given out too much rep today. heh Remind me to get you if I forget because like many on this site, I can be forgetful. lol


----------



## xceptional (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.greners.com/

DIRT cheap on many things. i just ordered a magnum xxxl i thought was the cheapest until i found this site and seen they have it $25 less!

the most kick ass thing is they have $10 flat rate shipping on anything but filters above a CAN 50 and the flood tables. i was hoping to order a CAN 100 with free shipping but it was a no go. if it is too large to ship they will split the shipping costs with you. this company really works with people i talked to them on the phone for about 10 min and got a good feeling about it. 

i did pickup a CAN 100 for $204 which is damn cheap from 4hydroponics.com. luckily they are only a 45 minute drive from my home so i picked it up with no shipping costs


----------



## meetzu (Jan 29, 2010)

~$20 TDS meter 
Liquatec
Maybe I am wrong but the accuracy of +-5% seems a bit much for a 3k range (150ppm).


> Auto Shut-Off&#8226; Automatic Temperature Compensation&#8226; TDS Range: 1-2,999 ppm&#8226; Resolution: 1 ppm&#8226; Accuracy: +/- 5% @77ºF (25ºC)&#8226; Battery: Single 3V Lithium CR2032&#8226; Battery Life: 200 hrs&#8226; Weight: 1.3oz (37g)
> &#8226; Size(LxWxH): 5.8 x 1.2 x 0.6 in (146 x 30 x 15mm)


----------



## MikeMikee (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.mcssl.com/store/mainelyhydroponics/ballast/harvest-sun-ballasts

when i ordered they were offering free shipping and recieved it in my hands in 2 days!! and i live in Florida.

www.mainelyhydroponics.com

check them out.


----------



## chief greenleaf (Jan 31, 2010)

Whats up Rollitup! Was just on Craigs List and came across a guy thats selling 495 cfm Dayton Squirrel Cage Fans for $46 bucks! Theyre brand new and the price includes shipping!




Needless ta say this is extremely cheap for a fan of this caliber, I mean I know there's a ton of us on here who have paid close ta a grand for fans to exhaust our rooms and this price just seemed kind of odd. The first thing I was thinkin is that this guy is just tryin ta scam people out of their money. So I did some research and found the same fan on Worms Way (who normally have extremely high prices) for like 90 bucks which they claimed was 50% off of the normal price of $180. So I guess if you dont have the 10x mark up that worms way puts on everything they sell you could sell em 50 bucks! I think theyre goin for so cheap cuz everybodys switchin over ta inline fans, they are more efficent and a lot quieter but for the money and quality of Dayton Fans you cant beat the price! Enjoy!
Here's the link to the same fan on Worms Way:
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?...sku=VF630&AC=1
Dayton Vent Blower 
"Exhaust Heat From Your Indoor Garden" 
More Products By Dayton 

Price:$179.96 
You pay: $89.98
Save 50% 

Item #: VF630 
Size: 495 cfm 
Weight: 14 
And here's the link to the guy selling the fan on Craigs List for 46 bucks:
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/1571485144.html


----------



## akgrower420 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.gardenindoorsllc.com
Ocean Forest Organicc Potting Soil- 1.5 Cu. ft- $22.95+$7.50 shipping to NJ


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Jan 31, 2010)

I just found a 1000w HPS with ballast,reflector,socket, HPS bulb, and power cord included for $175.00 I didnt believe this when I saw it. I am getting a 1000w it will be hard to find a light to match that price, but if anyone knows a cheaper price let me know.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-1000w-hps-120v240v-econowing-grow-light-p-2463.html


----------



## DopeyTripod (Jan 31, 2010)

IgrowUgrow said:


> I just found a 1000w HPS with ballast,reflector,socket, HPS bulb, and power cord included for $175.00 I didnt believe this when I saw it. I am getting a 1000w it will be hard to find a light to match that price, but if anyone knows a cheaper price let me know.
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-1000w-hps-120v240v-econowing-grow-light-p-2463.html


great deal!!!!


----------



## renyman (Feb 1, 2010)

akgrower420 said:


> http://www.gardenindoorsllc.com
> Ocean Forest Organicc Potting Soil- 1.5 Cu. ft- $22.95+$7.50 shipping to NJ



Be careful getting soil shipped to the crib. Ive heard some places dont use boxes and just place shipping labels right on the original packaging.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys FYI http://www.mcssl.com/store/mainelyhydroponics/catalog/search has free shipping going on. There prices are really good too. If you dont see what you want on the website call them. They may have it. I talk to them to day and they were very proffesional, and courtis as well. Sorry about spelling.


----------



## newbiebob (Feb 2, 2010)

i am getting ready for my first grow. i want a small darkroom. I WAS thinking three or four feet in lenght and width 
anyone got any suggestion i looking at he dark room dr 120 from the big tomato.
i plan on running a 600w hps its $234 
any suggestions. 
also need a exhaust and vent system. any advice would be good ( i live in a small apartment so odor is a big concern)


----------



## slyer8 (Feb 2, 2010)

*LED Mini Adjustable 45X Magnifier Microscope Loupe Lens only $3.69 shipped!!
*


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is a 200X USB Digital Microscope for 55$ for those of you who want it see your trichomes on your computer screen and want to take those beautiful trich pics





http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=4398044


----------



## StAlKeR (Feb 2, 2010)

I allways buy from here

http://aussieponics.com

i got a 600w hps ligh+shade+ballast
a 1.2mx1.2mx2m grow tent
1L grow juice
1L bloom juice
all for only $380


they allways have specials its the case of catching them when there on
or go to there ebay store for even cheaper prices and even cheaper delivery
http://stores.ebay.com.au/ozponics


----------



## slyer8 (Feb 2, 2010)

*20-200X Digital 1.3 Mega Pixel USB Microscope ZOOM so you can snap pics like nicknasty said for only 35.98 shipped!!
*


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 2, 2010)

slyer8 said:


> *20-200X Digital 1.3 Mega Pixel USB Microscope ZOOM so you can snap pics like nicknasty said for only 35.98 shipped!!
> *


That is a great deal thank you!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 2, 2010)

Nick, or anyone else if you buy it please do a product report on it. Id love to know if its worth buying over a pocket microscope from radioshack or what not.


----------



## newbiebob (Feb 3, 2010)

mikirum said:


> hey fellas,
> 
> what would be the best place to buy a grow tent + lights, fans.. etc for a decent price ?
> 
> thanks


go to plantlightinghydroponics.com
i just bought a sun hut silver 4x4x7
for $189.99

i did a lot of comparisons and this was by far the best deal

i actually bought a homebox small from wwmlo. it was 31.5x31.5x70 inches 
i thought it was the best deal for $175 ($200 w/shipping). The day after i ordered it their rep called me and said i had to ship it to my billing adress. then i found the hydro hut
it was 15 dollars more but the dimensions are 4x4x7
a lot bigger

take a look its a good guy. i also boutght a active air 6'' 400cfm fan for $79.99 
also a good deal
as for lights 
look at the very first posts in this thread
It has links good deals on 600w and 1000 w lights with ballasts. i think the 1000w was like $189

happy growing


----------



## blaze1camp (Feb 3, 2010)

ok so the post above me got me looking at there site the got some good ass deals please post when your shit arrives...If all goes well im ordering...
i found this 
*Hortilux 400W Super HPS Mogul Base Grow Bulb*

54.90 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hortilux-400w-super-hps-mogul-base-grow-bulb-p-116.html


----------



## renyman (Feb 3, 2010)

Where does everyone buy there 42w or 26w cfls from online?


----------



## slyer8 (Feb 3, 2010)

renyman said:


> Where does everyone buy there 42w or 26w cfls from online?


it would be best if you actually checked out your local 99cents they actually have 26watt 2700k for $1.07 lol to be exact but yea if you want to get them online check out ebay you can get like a 12 pack of 6(2500k 26 watts) and 6(6500k 26 watts) for under $30 shipped i will try to get you the link by today


----------



## hempstead (Feb 3, 2010)

slyer8 said:


> it would be best if you actually checked out your local 99cents they actually have 26watt 2700k for $1.07 lol to be exact but yea if you want to get them online check out ebay you can get like a 12 pack of 6(2500k 26 watts) and 6(6500k 26 watts) for under $30 shipped i will try to get you the link by today


Walmart usually has deals on them too.


----------



## renyman (Feb 3, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Walmart usually has deals on them too.


My walmart only has the 2700. The home depot has the 6700 like i need for about $9(42w), but i didnt know if i could find better deals on the net.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 4, 2010)

renyman said:


> My walmart only has the 2700. The home depot has the 6700 like i need for about $9(42w), but i didnt know if i could find better deals on the net.


Look through the first couple of pages in this thread also as posted by roseman he one for uhttp://www.sunlightsheds.com/fluorescents.htm?gclid=CKTFtOnK0JgCFQ9JagodtgL32w


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 4, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys FYI http://www.mcssl.com/store/mainelyhydroponics/catalog/search has free shipping going on. There prices are really good too. If you dont see what you want on the website call them. They may have it. I talk to them to day and they were very proffesional, and courtis as well. Sorry about spelling.


 Well I have to give props to this store in Maine. I ordered on the Jan 2 and just recieved the complete order today jan 4. PLus this came from 2 differnt warehouses and still both arrived in 2 days. With the free shipping right now they are hard to beat.


----------



## G33kDro (Feb 5, 2010)

ok so its the cheapest, but not cheapo, ballast that can outdo all others....

it will run all hps/mh 400/600/1000W and has a superlumen function like the new lumateks too.
120/240

all for the cost of a regular digi 1kw...

this is the titts imho


----------



## getrdone (Feb 5, 2010)

redivider said:


> $$1.99 PC case fans...
> 
> good for small grow boxes...
> 
> ...


Redivider

got a pc fan and not sure what to power it with. Tried a old cell phone charger but the fan has 3 wires and the charger 2. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slyer8 (Feb 5, 2010)

look at the 3 wires and look for the red and black and wich ever is left then just cut it off or put a piece of tape in the end because thats the wire that was being used as the switch when you power you cp....

ps:you might wanna get a bigger charger cause i know most cell phone chargers are only 5-7 volts and you need atleast 12 to run its true power....


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2010)

G33kDro said:


> ok so its the cheapest, but not cheapo, ballast that can outdo all others....
> 
> it will run all hps/mh 400/600/1000W and has a superlumen function like the new lumateks too.
> 120/240
> ...


 I ordered from this company and it took me almost 3 weeks to get my stuff.


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2010)

closed4fishing said:


> attitude seed bank promotion running from Friday 5th February to Monday 8th February 2010 with Green House Seeds Co.free feminized seeds
> 1 x SUPER LEMON HAZE
> 1 x BUBBA KUSH
> 1 x KINGS KUSH
> ...


 here is a GOOD DEAL if your on a tight budget. choosing seeds to grow is grow room set up right? happy growing


----------



## hempstead (Feb 5, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> here is a GOOD DEAL if your on a tight budget. choosing seeds to grow is grow room set up right? happy growing


Yeah I have been waiting for the 5th too. Now I can't make up my mind on what to buy.


----------



## CaptainPointless (Feb 5, 2010)

Y'all are gonna like this one:

I found a indoor air quality monitor, that happens to have both an RS232 and relay output. Paired with a PLC or a computer, this could potentially be a fantastic automation tool for CO2 injection, light timing, fan timing, pump schedules...the list goes on as far as your brain can think of. People who are clever with electronics can make limitless arrangements with this.

$169



> Wall Mount Indoor Air Quality Monitor - Temp, Rh, CO2 - IAQ50
> 
> Poor indoor air quality is considered unhealthy because it causes tiredness, loss of ability to concentrate, and even illness(ex. Sick Building Syndrome). IAQ monitoring and survey, especially on CO2 level and air ventilation become widely applied in public areas such as offices, classrooms, factories, hospitals and hotels. It is also suggested in regulations of industrial hygiene in some countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## defcomexperiment (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainPointless said:


> Y'all are gonna like this one:
> 
> I found a indoor air quality monitor, that happens to have both an RS232 and relay output. Paired with a PLC or a computer, this could potentially be a fantastic automation tool for CO2 injection, light timing, fan timing, pump schedules...the list goes on as far as your brain can think of. People who are clever with electronics can make limitless arrangements with this.
> 
> $169


i do like that, ive got little netbook i could connect that to and remote desktop from anywhere to monitor, and control stuff...


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got a 3 way 3kw contactor from http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_1338.html for £30 inc vat (UK) ordered it at about 14:30 and got it secure delivered the next day for about £5... opend the box and it was a 4way 3kw, would recomend them if ur in the uk, excellent staff, quick secure and well packaged.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=48 = evrything here is very cheap in price and decent to good in quality!!!! ALMOST EVERYTHING U CAN THINK OF!!!


----------



## dakin3d (Feb 6, 2010)

In efforts to keep this link 'clean', I would suggest everyone checking out plantlightinghydroponics.com for almost everything. I'm not personally vested, so there is no conflict of interest. It is simply one of the cheapest resources on the net for supplies and quality equipment. I realize that they don't have EVERYTHING, but they have a lot of general equipment/supplies. In addition, I have ordered a lot of stuff from them: fast, efficient, stealthy, etc. So, check here first before posting another hydro site. If there is a place that can beat this one, by all means post.... Cheers, dak


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 6, 2010)

Agreed!!! my mans has done his homework because i have done my and I only order thru plantlighinghydroponics.com and discounthydro.com!! These are by far the cheapest for good to excellent quality products!! PROPS to those who do their homework!!


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Feb 6, 2010)

who gots the hook up on submersable pumps?


----------



## hempstead (Feb 6, 2010)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=48 = evrything here is very cheap in price and decent to good in quality!!!! ALMOST EVERYTHING U CAN THINK OF!!!





dakin3d said:


> In efforts to keep this link 'clean', I would suggest everyone checking out plantlightinghydroponics.com for almost everything. I'm not personally vested, so there is no conflict of interest. It is simply one of the cheapest resources on the net for supplies and quality equipment. I realize that they don't have EVERYTHING, but they have a lot of general equipment/supplies. In addition, I have ordered a lot of stuff from them: fast, efficient, stealthy, etc. So, check here first before posting another hydro site. If there is a place that can beat this one, by all means post.... Cheers, dak





UNICRONLIVES said:


> Agreed!!! my mans has done his homework because i have done my and I only order thru plantlighinghydroponics.com and discounthydro.com!! These are by far the cheapest for good to excellent quality products!! PROPS to those who do their homework!!


_ I don't know guys. Dchydro has em beat on all the stuff I have purchased and then some._Unless they offer free shipping which I didn't check for.
http://www.dchydro.com


----------



## hempstead (Feb 6, 2010)

BiG PuFFer said:


> who gots the hook up on submersable pumps?


What size do you need? 
Each of these 3 stores carry many sizes and many manufacturers. these are the cheapest from each site.
http://www.dchydro.com/product/24/ActiveAqua-160-GPH-Pump/

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-185-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-235.html

http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=103&navid=8


----------



## 2012junkie (Feb 6, 2010)

greenlanter said:


> ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


hahahahaha! Dude you stole lights from your kids school? Thats super ghetto


----------



## 2012junkie (Feb 6, 2010)

jackal28 said:


> I have to agree with strictly, you are definitely a small minded individual. If you can't afford the setups then don't do them. As for your caddy threat, what a joke. This is a friendly forum with friendly people who are set on helping others out. That is what smoking is all about. What you don't seem to understand is that when you steal from someone you put yourself in a very dangerous position. I used to live in Texas and recently moved to a state with even more relaxed gun laws. Did you know that if someone so much as vandalizes your vehicle in Texas you have the right to shoot them dead even if they are running away, just as long as it is night time. You may want to consider that when you are explaining morals to your son. I live in an area now which is made up of about 50% military. I feel a great amount of pity on the person who tries to steal in my community. Despite the fact that I am a friendly person I do not tolerate your sort and I beg each day that someone will attempt to break into my house so that there will be one less of your kind in this world to prey on the good people.


Hell yea! What a shit bag!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 6, 2010)

hempstead said:


> _ I don't know guys. Dchydro has em beat on all the stuff I have purchased and then some._Unless they offer free shipping which I didn't check for.
> http://www.dchydro.com


 

True they do have cheaper in price but not the selection as far as if 1 wants to "build his/her own system/s or such" But they do have very inexpensive stuff!! "didnt wanna say "cheap"!!"


----------



## BuBoNiC~ChRoNiC (Feb 6, 2010)

be aware, if you ship to canada from www.plantlightinghydroponcs.com there will be about a 33% extra fee on your shipping when it gets to your door!


----------



## thefrenzy (Feb 6, 2010)

check out this hurricane lamp thinger for a cool tube. this would be dank!

http://www.rlights.com/viewproduct.php?id=12109


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Feb 7, 2010)

i wanted to find a 250gph one or bigger for $20 or under
this palce used to have them for 9 dollors http://www.harborfreight.com/


hempstead said:


> What size do you need?
> Each of these 3 stores carry many sizes and many manufacturers. these are the cheapest from each site.
> http://www.dchydro.com/product/24/ActiveAqua-160-GPH-Pump/
> 
> ...


----------



## hempstead (Feb 7, 2010)

BiG PuFFer said:


> i wanted to find a 250gph one or bigger for $20 or under
> this palce used to have them for 9 dollors http://www.harborfreight.com/


http://www.dchydro.com/product/25/ActiveAqua-Pump-250-GPH/

If you want to save money on shipping with them, call them and do a phone order. I was gonna be charged $13 on the website for a $6 order. I called them and got the shipping down to $3. And they told me if they don't have something I am looking for on the site to call they may carry it if not they will order it.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 8, 2010)

They may have the best deal..., but listen to this


I ordered on 02/03, expected tracking on Thursday 02/04, nothing.. So I called 02/05 they told me the ballast came in late on 02/04 and it would ship a tracking number would be sent. No tracking number again, called them this morning, oh yes sir that shipped out this morning. We will email you your tracking numbers. That was 4 hours ago, I am about to file a paypal dispute then move it right to a claim. Just beware of their BS, if they would tell me what was going on I would gladly have waited.

Edit: Nevermind my wife called and got the tracking number while she waited. Must be my approach I guess, must be me.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 8, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> They may have the best deal..., but listen to this
> 
> 
> I ordered on 02/03, expected tracking on Thursday 02/04, nothing.. So I called 02/05 they told me the ballast came in late on 02/04 and it would ship a tracking number would be sent. No tracking number again, called them this morning, oh yes sir that shipped out this morning. We will email you your tracking numbers. That was 4 hours ago, I am about to file a paypal dispute then move it right to a claim. Just beware of their BS, if they would tell me what was going on I would gladly have waited.
> ...


I have never ordered from them but I hear good things.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 8, 2010)

It took me three weeks to get my complete order for HTG.


----------



## jkmovies (Feb 8, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> They may have the best deal..., but listen to this
> 
> 
> I ordered on 02/03, expected tracking on Thursday 02/04, nothing.. So I called 02/05 they told me the ballast came in late on 02/04 and it would ship a tracking number would be sent. No tracking number again, called them this morning, oh yes sir that shipped out this morning. We will email you your tracking numbers. That was 4 hours ago, I am about to file a paypal dispute then move it right to a claim. Just beware of their BS, if they would tell me what was going on I would gladly have waited.
> ...


Dude, you are way too impatient, no disrespect intended. IMHO, you should wait atleast 1 day before you get all serious like that. 

FYI, you can't escalate to a paypal claim right away like you use to be able to. I think there's a 5 or 7 day waiting period now.


----------



## jkmovies (Feb 8, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I have never ordered from them but I hear good things.


Just don't put a MH bulb in their Digital Greenhouse ballasts, get a MH conversion bulb. When I did, there was a brownout, the MH bulb arced like a welder's torch and burned the bulb up.

The notice on the ballast itself says "MH Conversion" bulb.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh man it isn't a switchable ballast? I plan on using the 1000w for HPS anyway but the 600w was for MH.. 


P.S. JKmovies I am impatient you are right


----------



## bjeminyro (Feb 10, 2010)

*damnbigbudz* it's on the Right side of the post just above Join Date and between Post # and the "Report Post" button.


----------



## MikeMikee (Feb 10, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Well I have to give props to this store in Maine. I ordered on the Jan 2 and just recieved the complete order today jan 4. PLus this came from 2 differnt warehouses and still both arrived in 2 days. With the free shipping right now they are hard to beat.


 
I also ordered from them! They are awesome!! i bought a 28 site aeroponic system for 500 free shipping..Mainely hydroponics manufactors there own systems. they owner has so many products he hasnt put online yet. 

www.mainelyhydroponics.com

check them out, i just wish i lived in maine now. =)


----------



## Phenom420 (Feb 10, 2010)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=48 = evrything here is very cheap in price and decent to good in quality!!!! ALMOST EVERYTHING U CAN THINK OF!!!


Dont buy their CAP Speed Controller, had 3 go bad witin weeks only on a 8" fan. JUNK
other than that they kick ass!


----------



## Phenom420 (Feb 10, 2010)

dakin3d said:


> In efforts to keep this link 'clean', I would suggest everyone checking out plantlightinghydroponics.com for almost everything. I'm not personally vested, so there is no conflict of interest. It is simply one of the cheapest resources on the net for supplies and quality equipment. I realize that they don't have EVERYTHING, but they have a lot of general equipment/supplies. In addition, I have ordered a lot of stuff from them: fast, efficient, stealthy, etc. So, check here first before posting another hydro site. If there is a place that can beat this one, by all means post.... Cheers, dak


That same place is
http://www.discount-hydro.com

EVEN SAYS SO ON THEIR SITE


----------



## travon (Feb 10, 2010)

Here,I have not seen no one cheaper with this type of quality product,period http://stores.ebay.com/usponics


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 10, 2010)

MikeMikee said:


> I also ordered from them! They are awesome!! i bought a 28 site aeroponic system for 500 free shipping..Mainely hydroponics manufactors there own systems. they owner has so many products he hasnt put online yet.
> 
> www.mainelyhydroponics.com
> 
> check them out, i just wish i lived in maine now. =)


It sucks they don't have all their products online but they have the cheapest tarp zip-ups I have ever seen they are only 2.65$ I don't think they even that cheap wholesale


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 10, 2010)

im looking for great deals on a decent 600 hps bulb

So far ive found these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/600-watt-HPS-Grow-Light-High-Proformace-bulbs_W0QQitemZ320484224961QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9e592fc1

ARTEMIS is the brand name.

Wondered if anyone has every tried these?

The way i see it, even if they arent that great, or dont last too long... i can buy 6 for the price of any other brand name bulb, so im leaning towards giving these a shot.

If anyone knows the best place to buy hps bulbs online, let me know, peace


----------



## Phenom420 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah ebay tracks your purchases so it's not the smartest place to shop, but hell it could b the cheapest...


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 10, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> It sucks they don't have all their products online but they have the cheapest tarp zip-ups I have ever seen they are only 2.65$ I don't think they even that cheap wholesale


 Yeah but all you have to do is call them. If they have it they will ship it to you. I talked to the guy and he was really cool.


----------



## Phenom420 (Feb 10, 2010)

im stoned!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> im stoned!


I just stated the same thing in someone elses thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/288880-ag-short-ryder-10.html


----------



## Phenom420 (Feb 10, 2010)

gagag gagagaga
im drunk a little 2
funcking blizzard outside
Ive smoking some GHS strawberry haze and dna lemon skank


----------



## braker642 (Feb 11, 2010)

Best deal ive seen for a 250 watt digital grow light kit comes with HPS and MH bulbs hangers and a free timer. $147 + $20 for shipping if you buy it now less if u bid.http://cgi.ebay.com/250-WATTS-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-GIANT-HOOD-BALLAST_W0QQitemZ180468390744QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a04c11b58


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 12, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> gagag gagagaga
> im drunk a little 2
> funcking blizzard outside
> Ive smoking some GHS strawberry haze and dna lemon skank


SO how is this a deal,

as far as ebay keeping track of what i buy, fuck them it isnt illegal to buy own or use hydro/growing tackle, also i buy all kinds of crazy shit there.

and an unorthodox deal (for this forum anyways), i just recently came across $5 lap dances at td's show club in tucson, az.

Mind you you get what you pay for. But if you find yourself in the shit hole known as tucson: 1) get out as fast as you can, 2) if no1 is unavailable $20 will get you about 15 min of fun...


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 12, 2010)

My saga of nonsense and no communications continues from HTG. I did get the light, it melted the bulb within 2 minutes and I can't get ahold of them, won't answer emails now it is to Paypal for a dispute.

My advice, don't buy cheap lights online. Save your money up and give cash to your local hydro shop. Digital ballasts shouldn't be bought online I think, especially from a lame company who won't reply to you. Cheap ebay shops are even worse than HTG.


----------



## oldswag (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh man
Is dchydro supposed to have such high shipping charges? Was going to snag the 250 ballast/light combo before i realized shipping was 50$


----------



## ivxxjc (Feb 13, 2010)

captain insaneo said:


> SO how is this a deal,
> 
> as far as ebay keeping track of what i buy, fuck them it isnt illegal to buy own or use hydro/growing tackle, also i buy all kinds of crazy shit there.
> 
> ...


 thanks great price for a lap dance is that two songs cuase 5 dolllars sounds like a 1 songer


----------



## hempstead (Feb 13, 2010)

oldswag said:


> Oh man
> Is dchydro supposed to have such high shipping charges? Was going to snag the 250 ballast/light combo before i realized shipping was 50$


Call them and do a phone order. Tell them the shipping on the website is too high. I did it and shipping went from $12 to $3. Their website kinda sucks and chaotic.


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 14, 2010)

The cheapest place I've found for Hortilux bulbs is http://goldcoasthydro.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/index.html and shipping is FREE!!! They also have great prices on other items.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

WillMunny said:


> The cheapest place I've found for Hortilux bulbs is http://goldcoasthydro.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/index.html and shipping is FREE!!! They also have great prices on other items.


Free shipping on most orders over 100 bucks too I think I will try them, I need a bulb now. Willmunny are they good, do they answer their phone and deals with problems like men?


----------



## barnzy001 (Feb 14, 2010)

this seems like a deal to me what do you think ? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYDROPONICS-COMPLETE-GROW-KIT-WITH-TENT-LIGHT-FAN-WILMA_W0QQitemZ250561374495QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item3a569f291f


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 14, 2010)

barnzy001 said:


> this seems like a deal to me what do you think ? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYDROPONICS-COMPLETE-GROW-KIT-WITH-TENT-LIGHT-FAN-WILMA_W0QQitemZ250561374495QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item3a569f291f


That is not a bad deal for everything that you get with it. It's a good starter kit and you can always upgrade certain things down the line.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 14, 2010)

I am sold on Mainely Hydroponics. I was looking for one of them hanging drying nets and didn't see one on the site. I called and talked to a person. He said he would call me back when he was at the shop. 30 minutes later it is up on his site and only $27.50. Plus free shipping special for this month with the code on the home page.
http://www.mcssl.com/store/mainelyhydroponics/drying-rack-collapsible


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

Man that tent is nice, talk about turnkey geez. All you need is the medium huh?


----------



## Brycec (Feb 14, 2010)

Downfoemythang said:


> If anyone is interested in velcro, this place --> http://buyhookandloop.com/All.asp <-- sells 25 yd rolls @ $0.38 a yd.


Wish I read this a week ago.I had to buy 5- 18" packages at K-Mart that cost me around 4 bucks each! Now I still need more.


----------



## Brycec (Feb 14, 2010)

He do math for a living, steals from schools and fast food joints and drives a caddy but he cant spell worth a damn! Must be a Government worker!


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 14, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Free shipping on most orders over 100 bucks too I think I will try them, I need a bulb now. Willmunny are they good, do they answer their phone and deals with problems like men?


I've never had to contact them other than thru email which they responded to within a day. Have ordered 3 Hortilux bulbs on 3 separate occasions and recevd them fast.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

WillMunny said:


> I've never had to contact them other than thru email which they responded to within a day. Have ordered 3 Hortilux bulbs on 3 separate occasions and recevd them fast.


thanks bro


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a good place to find used grow equipment and some cheap 1000 watt bulbs. Its a police auction site  Beware there shipping is expensive like 14 $ for a bulb and 38$ for a ballast but you can check shipping prices before you finalize a bid and I have gotten a 1000 watt bulb for 15$ total so if your on a budget check it out. 

http://www.propertyroom.com/Catalog.aspx?Category=Commercial Nursery Supplies&CategoryId=456


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is the cheapest I could find a Spin Pro Trimmer, Its 430$ with free shipping. Normally I see them go for between 500-600$

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPINPRO-TRIMMER-AUTOMATIC-HAND-TRIMMER-SPIN-PRO-TRIMPRO_W0QQitemZ260541669825QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca97e61c1

If you know of a cheaper place to get them please put up a link.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 18, 2010)

harbor freight has a cen-tech digital scale can weigh up to 11lbs for $20


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 19, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Here is a good place to find used grow equipment and some cheap 1000 watt bulbs. Its a police auction site  Beware there shipping is expensive like 14 $ for a bulb and 38$ for a ballast but you can check shipping prices before you finalize a bid and I have gotten a 1000 watt bulb for 15$ total so if your on a budget check it out.
> 
> http://www.propertyroom.com/Catalog.aspx?Category=Commercial Nursery Supplies&CategoryId=456


 
are you even serious?

the police throw shit like that away...

the ONLY reason they would want to sell that is to figure out who they are shipping it to


----------



## numples (Feb 19, 2010)

About three weeks ago I purchased a 400w MH/HPS set up from bestgrowlights.com. MISTAKE! They took forever to ship, then once they did, half of it came in a fucked up box. They finally got all my order to me and I've got my girls under that beautiful bright light! My reflective hood is a Sun Systems Yield Master II and it seems to be good quality.

NOW! I've been checking out HTGsupply.com and they have a super deal (compared to what I first bought) on a full 400w HPS (w/ MH Agro-grow conversion light), plus a triple stack of Fox Farms nutrients, a thermometer/hydrometer, ballast, reflective hood (obviously), a roll of mylar, a bottle of AN Overdrive and a hanging kit. The only thing that is questionable about it is the quality of the hood and ballast? Maybe I'm just over thinking things? 

My question is, does anyone have experience purchasing goods and/or specifically this kit from these people? I've heard good reviews about their customer service and ability to get goods to you quick. Anyone have any words of advice?

Cheers! (my first post! woo!)


----------



## hempstead (Feb 19, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> are you even serious?
> 
> the police throw shit like that away...
> 
> the ONLY reason they would want to sell that is to figure out who they are shipping it to


[youtube]_<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r9ObLGRq33o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r9ObLGRq33o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> _[/youtube]
[youtube]_<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mqmNKERNf5o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mqmNKERNf5o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> _[/youtube]


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 19, 2010)

Numples all of my lights are through HTG. I did have a problem with my second order the bulb in my 1000 Digital Greenhouse system melted down. I did have trouble getting a hold of them for the replacement at first but it is done now and everything works great.

I bought Digitial Greenhouse 600w, 1000w systems this last purchase. I choose the Euro reflectors, they are almost as cool as the cooltube, but with much more focused light in your 5x5.

So all together now I have only been running the Digital Greenhouse 1000w for 3 days. It is much brighter than the 1000w magnetic I have you can see side by side. Hope they last but as it looks now, everything is fine.


----------



## numples (Feb 19, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Numples all of my lights are through HTG. I did have a problem with my second order the bulb in my 1000 Digital Greenhouse system melted down. I did have trouble getting a hold of them for the replacement at first but it is done now and everything works great.
> 
> I bought Digitial Greenhouse 600w, 1000w systems this last purchase. I choose the Euro reflectors, they are almost as cool as the cooltube, but with much more focused light in your 5x5.
> 
> So all together now I have only been running the Digital Greenhouse 1000w for 3 days. It is much brighter than the 1000w magnetic I have you can see side by side. Hope they last but as it looks now, everything is fine.


Hey thanks a lot MeJuana, I was just about to put my order in but just needed that extra support to make sure! Haha, I'm running a 400w system right now, but my room is big and my plants are lonely plus there's more on the way so I'm taking the hit and jumping on another 400w set + all the goodies from HTG. Cheers my man!


----------



## wyatte (Feb 19, 2010)

nice post all... been a while since I have been on here but love it.

Anyway... I needed some serious bug killing juice and found this on ebay. cheapiest there and has 100% feedback. I have purchased aero sprayers off of this person and never had a bad thing to say about them or the transactions.
Any question I ever had was answered usually with in an hour or two also.

here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/FORBID-4F-MITICIDE-INSECTICIDE-5ML-FREE-SHIPPING_W0QQitemZ260555122643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?var=&hash=item8262bd58c7

Thanks all!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

wyatte said:


> nice post all... been a while since I have been on here but love it.
> 
> Anyway... I needed some serious bug killing juice and found this on ebay. cheapiest there and has 100% feedback. I have purchased aero sprayers off of this person and never had a bad thing to say about them or the transactions.
> Any question I ever had was answered usually with in an hour or two also.
> ...


The best mite killer I have ever used is Organocide. It kills a variety of bugs and is one of the few that kills the eggs ass weel. It also controls several mildews and molds, all in one bottle. Can pick it up anywhere for about $15. Cant find anything that does all of that, that well, for a cheaper price.
http://www.amazon.com/Organocide-Quart/dp/B001CJ6764


----------



## hempstead (Feb 19, 2010)

wyatte said:


> nice post all... been a while since I have been on here but love it.
> 
> Anyway... I needed some serious bug killing juice and found this on ebay. cheapiest there and has 100% feedback. I have purchased aero sprayers off of this person and never had a bad thing to say about them or the transactions.
> Any question I ever had was answered usually with in an hour or two also.
> ...


That is for 6ml. Here is a spot you get 4oz for $20 with free shipping on many items.
http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=IN389


----------



## hempstead (Feb 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The best mite killer I have ever used is Organocide. It kills a variety of bugs and is one of the few that kills the eggs ass weel. It also controls several mildews and molds, all in one bottle. Can pick it up anywhere for about $15. Cant find anything that does all of that, that well, for a cheaper price.
> http://www.amazon.com/Organocide-Quart/dp/B001CJ6764


$20 to your door Integra. 
http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=IN160


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

hempstead said:


> $20 to your door Integra.
> http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=IN160


Good find. I actually get mine at the local grow store for $17 to my door, but not everyone has one near them, so I just threw up the first link that had the right product so people knew what to look for. Good find and thanks for taking the time to help out.


----------



## wyatte (Feb 19, 2010)

hempstead said:


> That is for 6ml. Here is a spot you get 4oz for $20 with free shipping on many items.
> http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=IN389


 
Forbid works on more than just mites and it does kill the eggs. Not really why anyone would bash forbid... its more widely used and does a better job (as far as I can tell from everything I have used) 
I have azamax and the difference is this.... azamax does not kill the mites and inscects... it deforms the bugs and screws up their eating habits. You have to spray the upper AND underside of the leaves. It does take some time to work... where as forbid kills eggs, insects etc... VERY quickly. Does not take the amount of time to work that azamax takes and forbid you only have to spray on the top of the leaves. (which means you use much less compaired to azamax) Forbid gets transferred into the leaf and any mite or insect that chomps on the leaf stalk etc anywhere will be killed very very quickly.

The link I posted is 17.99 shipped to your door... and is 5ml. 5ml makes up to 15 gallons of spray... 
Anyway... its up to everyone out there but forbid is tried and true - and the reason it is so much more expensive than azamax.
Just trying to help.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 19, 2010)

wyatte said:


> Forbid works on more than just mites and it does kill the eggs. Not really why anyone would bash forbid... its more widely used and does a better job (as far as I can tell from everything I have used)
> I have azamax and the difference is this.... azamax does not kill the mites and inscects... it deforms the bugs and screws up their eating habits. You have to spray the upper AND underside of the leaves. It does take some time to work... where as forbid kills eggs, insects etc... VERY quickly. Does not take the amount of time to work that azamax takes and forbid you only have to spray on the top of the leaves. (which means you use much less compaired to azamax) Forbid gets transferred into the leaf and any mite or insect that chomps on the leaf stalk etc anywhere will be killed very very quickly.
> 
> The link I posted is 17.99 shipped to your door... and is 5ml. 5ml makes up to 15 gallons of spray...
> ...


Good to know. I am not sure what they contain but they are supposed to do the same thing. It is nice when someone has used them both and can give an opinion. Thanks.

I don't think I would smoke anything that was sprayed on though. heh Looks dangerous.

IF INHALED  Move person to fresh air.
 If person is not breathing, call 911 or an ambulance, then give artificial respiration.
 Call a poison control center or doctor for further treatment advice.
IF SWALLOWED  Call a poison control center or doctor immediately for treatment advice.
 Have person sip a glass of water if able to swallow.
 Do not induce vomiting unless told to do so by a poison control center or doctor.
 Do not give anything by mouth to an unconscious person.
IF ON SKIN OR CLOTHING  Take off contaminated clothing.
 Rinse skin immediately with plenty of water for 15 to 20 minutes.
 Call a poison control center or doctor for treatment advice.
Note To Physician: No specific antidote is known. Treat symptomatically. Have a product container or label with you when
calling a poison control center or doctor, or going for treatment.
HAZARDS TO HUMANS AND DOMESTIC ANIMALS
CAUTION
Harmful if swallowed, inhaled or absorbed through skin. Avoid contact with skin, eyes or clothing. Avoid breathing spray mist.
Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling. Remove contaminated clothing and wash clothing before reuse.
Personal Protective Equipment (PPE):
Mixers, loaders and other handlers must wear:
 Long-sleeved shirt and long pants
 chemical resistant gloves (such as natural rubber, selection category A)
 Shoes plus socks
Applicators must wear:
 Long-sleeved shirt and long pants
 Shoes plus socks


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 19, 2010)

66" grow cabinet with 2 openings and 1 fixed shelf. Made with STEEL and a locking chrome handle. $153.95
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/storage/cabinets/storage/compact-wardrobe-cabinet-18x18x66-tan


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 19, 2010)

If you like to make your own reflector here is a socket only that connects to the ballast. $10.50.
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLLAS5KVPO&eq=&Tp=


Also, the guy who made this thread should take some time to put all of these items on the first page so we don't have to fish around.


----------



## wyteboi (Feb 19, 2010)

cheap kelp meal anyone? my stupid fuckin FARM store dont have it.


----------



## wyatte (Feb 19, 2010)

Hempstead - 
Yea good thinking on that... I forgot to put info on that in my post. Forbid is ok to use for a few weeks... then you are supposed to ween off of it. It does dissipate (spelling... im kinda screwed up right now lol) and will disolve out of the plant over time. I would reccomend not using it within the last 3-4 weeks of flowering... but before that it is just fine. It was actually developed to be used around parks where children and adults are to help keep the bug and insects down. 

Again, hands down I use forbid over azamax. I have had no problems with it in taste or any side effects as long as I gave it time to dissipate out of the plant. Wouldnt use it like a week before harvest or anything. You have to remember that the warning is also clearly written for the concentrate form of it before diluting it into a spray. (not that I would reccomend drinking it or anything lol) but seriously 12 drops makes over a gallon. When the ppm drops that low its still effective on insects and not as bad for humans.

Hope this helps... keep on rolling!!!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 19, 2010)

neilsweaky said:


> 66" grow cabinet with 2 openings and 1 fixed shelf. Made with STEEL and a locking chrome handle. $153.95
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/storage/cabinets/storage/compact-wardrobe-cabinet-18x18x66-tan



love it + rep


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 20, 2010)

I think these would make an awesome gift for your favorite grower/ pothead
http://www.gama-go.com/product.php?productid=16962&cat=0&page=1#


----------



## drsomething (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been looking at setups on ebay and have found HTG and Illumalights as two top sellers of gear. I have read the posts from the ppl who purchased from HTG but I am interested to learn if anyone has purchased from Illumalights?? I found an older thread that ends kinda abruptly with no comments on experience from theses guys. They have free shipping on everything and the prices look great for 1000W cool tube systems, talking less than $375 for most of their auctions. They ship out of BC and I am in the states. Not sure if there would be any issues with this or not. Anyway, just wondering if anyone has used their ballasts/hoods/bulbs??


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 20, 2010)

So your ballast and bulbs would go through USPS service? What free shipping do they use? If USPS pfft fuck that, ballast and bulbs can't do the bouncey bouncey not good.


----------



## drsomething (Feb 20, 2010)

Free shipping through UPS.


----------



## drsomething (Feb 20, 2010)

But i just now see there is a $25 customs brokerage service fee since coming from Canada. Didnt catch that before.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Feb 20, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Here is a good place to find used grow equipment and some cheap 1000 watt bulbs. Its a police auction site  Beware there shipping is expensive like 14 $ for a bulb and 38$ for a ballast but you can check shipping prices before you finalize a bid and I have gotten a 1000 watt bulb for 15$ total so if your on a budget check it out.
> 
> http://www.propertyroom.com/Catalog.aspx?Category=Commercial Nursery Supplies&CategoryId=456


what is this some kind of joke? the karma attached to that "used" stuff, not to mention you would be buying it from "the beast" wtf...lol ty but no ty


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Feb 20, 2010)

im looking for a scope to view my trichomes. i only have 20 bucks. ne suggestions


----------



## hempstead (Feb 20, 2010)

2hiegh4u said:


> im looking for a scope to view my trichomes. i only have 20 bucks. ne suggestions


This is what I have. http://www.amazon.com/SE-Illuminated-Pocket-Microscope-30X/dp/B000OVHVVQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1266692937&sr=8-1

You can find them cheaper on ebay sometimes. If you look back a few pages in this thread there are a couple usb microscopes already posted.


----------



## blaze1camp (Feb 20, 2010)

radio shack paid $12...


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Feb 20, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> radio shack paid $12...


does it work ok?


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 20, 2010)

2hiegh4u said:


> does it work ok?


yep works great but radio shack in my area stop caring them in the stores. on available online


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 20, 2010)

2hiegh4u said:


> does it work ok?


Im not sure what type radio shack has but if its this type I would suggest getting something else






A jeweler's loupe is much more convenient, cheaper, you can take photo's through it and you can take a Solar hit/rip with it if you out and about.











http://www.amazon.com/Jewelers-FOLDING-LOUPE-Gemstone-Magnifying/dp/B000PCCJYI/ref=pd_sim_t_3
http://www.amazon.com/SE-30X-Illuminated-Jewelers-Loupe/dp/B001QDMFTO/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/191786-solar-rips-who-else-loves.html


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 22, 2010)

This site has cheap growlights but thats it
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=HL&Bc=


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is the cheapest fan/filter combo I could find, It will clean an 8x8x8 room in 3 min, its also refillable. right now its 123$ with shipping regularly its 129$ with shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ380200743356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5885baf1bc


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 23, 2010)

nick they lowered the price on ya $109.20 w/ $12bucks shipping. buy it now option. sale ends in 16 hours http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ380200743356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5885baf1bc


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 23, 2010)

THIS IS A A STEAL!!!


273 cfm fan 

$92!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=AEF265C&eq=&Tp=


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 23, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> nick they lowered the price on ya $109.20 w/ $12bucks shipping. buy it now option. sale ends in 16 hours http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ380200743356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5885baf1bc


I actually ended up buying 2 for 209$ plus 30$ shipping from them last night so we will see how well they work 



neilsweaky said:


> THIS IS A A STEAL!!!
> 
> 
> 273 cfm fan
> ...


There are better deals on fans already in this thread... Here is 1 example
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


----------



## tiyoo (Feb 23, 2010)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Best deal on a thermo/hygrometer ( IMHO )>
> 
> Springfield Digital Indoor Thermometer with Hygrometer - *$6.47 !! -* http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10671021
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, I went out and bought that one today. Still a steal in my opinion.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 23, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I actually ended up buying 2 for 209$ plus 30$ shipping from them last night so we will see how well they work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude kepp me posted on how they work please


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 24, 2010)

hey guys just looking for opinions, if im going to increase my grow to 19 plants (well under our legal limit) what would be the best deal in lighting? is there any research on plant patterns or anything?

i do know about the triangular method (staggard nine in one row, ten in the other, both rows are paralell, so that next to eachother they make triangles) but this isnt the best use of light. 

what about 

P P P P P
P P P P
P P P P P
P P P P

each p stands for plant. i wish there was an inexpensive way to get this going but i just dont see it. all help is appriciated! thanks guys


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 24, 2010)

shit it didnt let me stagger the Ps. ignor the dashes, it should look like this 

P P P P P
_P P P P
P P P P P
_P P P P


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey guys just looking for opinions, if im going to increase my grow to 19 plants (well under our legal limit) what would be the best deal in lighting? is there any research on plant patterns or anything?
> 
> i do know about the triangular method (staggard nine in one row, ten in the other, both rows are paralell, so that next to eachother they make triangles) but this isnt the best use of light.
> 
> ...


Wrong thread man. Try here.


----------



## renyman (Feb 24, 2010)

Any chance ill find a better price for a 400w lumatek w/ hood, hort eye bulb plus socket for $308 to my door? Atlantis Hydro seems to have the best prices


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2010)

renyman said:


> Any chance ill find a better price for a 400w lumatek w/ hood, hort eye bulb plus socket for $308 to my door? Atlantis Hydro seems to have the best prices


Ebay?

Lumatek and the bulb. $189.98 and $63.55.
Shop around for other deals.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 24, 2010)

But I thought 600w is almost twice the lumens for only 200 more watts why would you buy a 400?


----------



## Barnsy73 (Feb 24, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey guys just looking for opinions, if im going to increase my grow to 19 plants (well under our legal limit) what would be the best deal in lighting? is there any research on plant patterns or anything?
> 
> i do know about the triangular method (staggard nine in one row, ten in the other, both rows are paralell, so that next to eachother they make triangles) but this isnt the best use of light.
> 
> ...


This place is good for everything and they have this special if anything goes wrong with the light you buy from them they overnight one to ya for no charge its on certian light systems and they are very cheaphttp://www.discount-hydro.com/


----------



## renyman (Feb 24, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> But I thought 600w is almost twice the lumens for only 200 more watts why would you buy a 400?



circuits are maxed out. only 3 available amps. plus i dont plan on air cooling the light.


----------



## I_Miss_OG (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.igrowhydro.com/detail.aspx?ID=3130 - 278.80 400w with EYE Hort bulb, glass lens, Yield Master II Reflecter, lumatek ballast, and 4" air fittings.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 25, 2010)

Norcalikilla

No offense so don't take this the wrong way but you'll have better luck in a different thread

or mayb even start your own.

Peace and Good Luck


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just ordered this http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Digital-600-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-outperform-LED-UFO_W0QQitemZ120486164446QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0d88f7de only, I got it for $217.50 with free shipping, last one they had at that price


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 27, 2010)

im looking for a website with cheap bulbs and sockets. does anyone know of any?? i need to get some quick!!


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 27, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> im looking for a website with cheap bulbs and sockets. does anyone know of any?? i need to get some quick!!


It would have been better if you told use what type of bulbs/sockets you were looking for
http://www.1000bulbs.com/High-Pressure-Sodium/ has cheap hps bulbs... Cheap sockets depends on what type you are looking for but Im sure if you look though this thread you will be able to find multiple places that sell sockets cheap.


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 27, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> It would have been better if you told use what type of bulbs/sockets you were looking for
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/High-Pressure-Sodium/ has cheap hps bulbs... Cheap sockets depends on what type you are looking for but Im sure if you look though this thread you will be able to find multiple places that sell sockets cheap.


 yea my bad.im looking for cfls, and sockets for cfls.


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 27, 2010)

check out the first few pages of this thread for cheap cfl's, sockets for them are usually sold at the same stores.


----------



## SmokeSome (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys i think i got a good find
i was looking on how to keep my grow room at a good temp and i found this
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100031683
from what i read it keeps the room from 50-100 degrees and its only $34. 
i dont know if you just just put it in a room you if you have to put on a vent
im gonna go out and buy it and ill let you know how it works

anyone try this?


----------



## braker642 (Feb 28, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> im looking for a website with cheap bulbs and sockets. does anyone know of any?? i need to get some quick!!


go to walmart bro or go with lowes or homedepot


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm sure it was already posted here somewhere but i will be buying a 150w hps in a couple weeks and wanted to know where some deals are. i found one on ebay for 90 bucks or so but maybe theres a cheaper one?! times is hard lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thefind.com


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> i'm sure it was already posted here somewhere but i will be buying a 150w hps in a couple weeks and wanted to know where some deals are. i found one on ebay for 90 bucks or so but maybe theres a cheaper one?! times is hard lol


http://www.dchydro.com/product/3188/150-HPS-Sun-Light-Complete/
or
http://www.dchydro.com/product/2775/150-HPS-Sun-System-Complete/


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a tri-meter, great if its like 100 bucks


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2010)

BiG PuFFer said:


> I'm looking for a tri-meter, great if its like 100 bucks


This is what I have. It is hard to beat this price unless you find one used or total pos. Good luck.

http://www.eseasongear.com/hannahi98129.html


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Feb 28, 2010)

hempstead said:


> This is what I have. It is hard to beat this price unless you find one used or total pos. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.eseasongear.com/hannahi98129.html


 
i've seen pen styles for cheaper, im looking for a continuous read, i'll be happy if i can get one around $1oo.


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 28, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find a cheap in line fan?


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 28, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Here is the cheapest fan/filter combo I could find, It will clean an 8x8x8 room in 3 min, its also refillable. right now its 123$ with shipping regularly its 129$ with shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ380200743356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5885baf1bc


 any feedback on this?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 28, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.com/saveonhvac/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

I have one of these Tjernlund 6" duct boosters and it moves 530cfm. Shipped for under $100. Works great.


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 28, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> any feedback on this?


Its been 5 days since I ordered it........ It comes on tuesday , I will give a brief review in the first couple of days and then again around harvest


----------



## xceptional (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-404_510.html

$99.90 for a 8" 745 cfm fan. i own it i bought it from here and it works GREAT! got it on a CAN 100 filter and it's kicking ass. make sure they have it in stock before you order my order arrived about 9 days after i placed it because they did not have it in stock. i live in the 1 day shipping area by ups ground from this place so that was totally unexpected and unacceptable to me.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Found this place and wanted to share it ordered one 600watt dimmable HPS/MH from ebay though and did a search bfore ordering and found it here http://daystarhid.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=54_55&products_id=80


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 1, 2010)

xceptional said:


> http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-404_510.html
> 
> $99.90 for a 8" 745 cfm fan. i own it i bought it from here and it works GREAT! got it on a CAN 100 filter and it's kicking ass. make sure they have it in stock before you order my order arrived about 9 days after i placed it because they did not have it in stock. i live in the 1 day shipping area by ups ground from this place so that was totally unexpected and unacceptable to me.



how loud is that fan ?


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 1, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> how loud is that fan ?


I have the same fan and its not as loud as you think my friends 4 inch vortex is just as loud and if you get insulated ducting it cuts down the sound a lot. Mine is in my attic and you can't hear it in the room underneath. My washer and dryer and my dish washer I think all make more noise. I personally think it is a great fan for the price.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 2, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I have the same fan and its not as loud as you think my friends 4 inch vortex is just as loud and if you get insulated ducting it cuts down the sound a lot. Mine is in my attic and you can't hear it in the room underneath. My washer and dryer and my dish washer I think all make more noise. I personally think it is a great fan for the price.



cool bro ty = rep


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to NickNasty again.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got an email from them this is what it said

We have just got in a large quantity of 400 and 600 watt GE Horticultural
grade lamps that have a higher lumen output than Hortilux and a longer bulb
life. We can offer are customers these lamps at an unbelievable price. The
bulbs retail on different websites for between $99 and $300 each. We are
offering these lamps for $39 each for singles and $25 each in case
quantities with FREE SHIPPING!!! These lamps will sell out fast so get
yours now. When they are gone they're gone!!!

oooops here's the link http://www.insidesun.com/defccf1686b8e72e72d9c136cba7cdf9.item

I.m in no way associated to them !! Just let everyone know . Peace


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 2, 2010)

This is too big for my set up, but im sure someone could use a 2 speed 12 inch fan, with a little diy you could make it your intake or exhaust fan, and at 3000 cfm it will take care of some serious heat. Tempting to buy a few of these and put them on craigslist locally. 
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;FarmTek_new_products;pg109648.html
Yeah no joke $139 for that little monster. This sale ends in April i believe, and then it doubles in price. They have a lot of other stuff we could use on there, although most prices are a little high they have more water tight stuff than anywhere else i have seen.


----------



## grassified (Mar 3, 2010)

http://bobbygeorgina.com/SlickDeals/Files/CostcoAd-031110-040310-PDF.pdf

Costco has 40$ off reverse osmosis filter ONLINE ONLY!!!

Thought anyone in the market for one might want to know.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is an online headshop I just found. It has good prices and free shipping. I just put in an order. I will let yahs know how it goes. Has anyone used them? And before anyone bitches that this thread is for growroom design, how can you design with out opening your mind first? heh

http://www.wholesaleheadshop.net


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 3, 2010)

So a couple people asked me to give some feedback once I got these in. So far they are working great, they were smaller than I had thought they would be but they are getting the job done. My house went from smelling way to much to not smelling at all. I don't know yet how well they will do once my plants are fully matured but at two weeks into flowering under 2600 watts (1600 in one room 1000 in the other) I don't smell a thing anywhere in my house. I think this filter/fan combo would be perfect for any closet/ tent grower out there. They have feet on the bottom so you can stand it up and also come with a prefilter and straps to hang them up if you so choose.When I first saw these in person I thought they were way to small to get the job done in my two rooms and they may be once Im fully into flowering but so far they working great. They also came in boxes that told you nothing of what was inside and actually made you think that something completely different was in them. I will give another review in 6-8 weeks when my plants are fully matured and let you know if they are still getting the job done.


----------



## fatbuddz (Mar 3, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> So a couple people asked me to give some feedback once I got these in. So far they are working great, they were smaller than I had thought they would be but they are getting the job done. My house went from smelling way to much to not smelling at all. I don't know yet how well they will do once my plants are fully matured but at two weeks into flowering under 2600 watts (1600 in one room 1000 in the other) I don't smell a thing anywhere in my house. I think this filter/fan combo would be perfect for any closet/ tent grower out there. They have feet on the bottom so you can stand it up and also come with a prefilter and straps to hang them up if you so choose.When I first saw these in person I thought they were way to small to get the job done in my two rooms and they may be once Im fully into flowering but so far they working great. They also came in boxes that told you nothing of what was inside and actually made you think that something completely different was in them. I will give another review in 6-8 weeks when my plants are fully matured and let you know if they are still getting the job done.


 is there a way to refill this/replace filter?


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is refillable.


----------



## fatbuddz (Mar 3, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Yes it is refillable.


 where do they sell the refill? can you seperate the fan from the filter?


----------



## newbiebob (Mar 3, 2010)

im looking for a ph ppm tester 
i have never used one 
so let me know if you know a good site


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 3, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> where do they sell the refill? can you seperate the fan from the filter?


If you need more carbon for the filter they give you a email address to contact them with. I have not tried to remove the fan yet but Im sure you can. They also sell filters without the fan and many other sizes with and without fans. Here is there ebay store 
http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS


----------



## meetzu (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.eseasongear.com/tdsecmeters.html
Some pretty good sales on TDS meters from reputable brands. some are $5 off, some are almost 1/2 off. Nice that some come with a calibration packet.


----------



## xceptional (Mar 5, 2010)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> This is too big for my set up, but im sure someone could use a 2 speed 12 inch fan, with a little diy you could make it your intake or exhaust fan, and at 3000 cfm it will take care of some serious heat. Tempting to buy a few of these and put them on craigslist locally.
> http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;FarmTek_new_products;pg109648.html
> Yeah no joke $139 for that little monster. This sale ends in April i believe, and then it doubles in price. They have a lot of other stuff we could use on there, although most prices are a little high they have more water tight stuff than anywhere else i have seen.



haha i have been looking at the same thing in 8" for 8- bucks. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97762

problem is these are probably loud as hell.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 5, 2010)

myPlantsrdank said:


> The next attitude seeds newsletter promo*will be running from 4 am (US time) Friday March 5th - 9am (Us time) Monday march 8th *2010 and is featuring TGA SUBCOOL SEEDS! 3x Jack the ripper & 3x third dimension.AUTOMATICALLY ADDED TO YOU CART WHEN YOU SPEND OVER $25 Attitude Seed Bank


here is a GOOD DEAL if your on a tight budget. choosing seeds to grow is grow room set up right? happy growing


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 5, 2010)

On my lunch break today I stopped at a dollar tree store I never been to & i've been wanting to hit it up for a few weeks to see if they had any 2.5 gallon black buckets like the store that was close to my home which only had 1 bucket. Well to my surprise they have about 20 or so of those 2.5 buckets but they also had close to 50 1gallon black buckets. Checked my pockets & had 7 dollars & change. I grabbed 6 of the 1 gallon buckets which will be used for clone hempy buckets & another 2.5 gallon bucket for scrog hempy. I'll definitely go back tomorrow with whatever extra money I have & stock up on buckets. Locate a store near you http://www.dollartree.com/custserv/locate_store.cmd


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a site for some cheap (price) grow trays? Maybe a site that hasn't been listin in this forum? Also....I don't know what they're called but I'm looking for the pipes that look like they're made out of pvc but are square. Does anyone know what they're called and where to get them? If not I guess I coul djust use 4" pvc....but those are square and would be much nicer to work with!


----------



## Barnsy73 (Mar 8, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Does anyone have a link to a site for some cheap (price) grow trays? Maybe a site that hasn't been listin in this forum? Also....I don't know what they're called but I'm looking for the pipes that look like they're made out of pvc but are square. Does anyone know what they're called and where to get them? If not I guess I coul djust use 4" pvc....but those are square and would be much nicer to work with!


The pipes you are talking about are for railing post for a deck, or you could use down spouts for rain gutter they work a little better because they are a little bigger one way they sit up better with plants in them. they have them at lowe's or home depot and do you want me to pm you a place to order from ? Peace


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Does anyone have a link to a site for some cheap (price) grow trays? Maybe a site that hasn't been listin in this forum? Also....I don't know what they're called but I'm looking for the pipes that look like they're made out of pvc but are square. Does anyone know what they're called and where to get them? If not I guess I coul djust use 4" pvc....but those are square and would be much nicer to work with!


Nevermind about the square piping. After digging a little I found out Home Depot sells it! Its vinyl fencing! And it's pretty cheap!Score!


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Barnsy73 said:


> The pipes you are talking about are for railing post for a deck, or you could use down spouts for rain gutter they work a little better because they are a little bigger one way they sit up better with plants in them. they have them at lowe's or home depot and do you want me to pm you a place to order from ? Peace


Yea I think I was writing an update to my earlier post at the same time you were writing this lol. Do you happen to know where to find a good spot for inexpensive flood trays? I need one to hold 4-6 med/large sized plants. I figure 2'x4' would be a good size for that.


----------



## oregonism99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i just got 4 1000w hoods, bulbs and ballasts for 200 bucks on craigslist.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 8, 2010)

The Garden Depot Inc is the best store around. Great customer service, website ain't the best so use the phone number, best prices around. $69 hortiluxs and I picked up a Growlab 145(almost 5x5x7) for $140 bucks. Pretty sure they price match too.


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> On my lunch break today I stopped at a dollar tree store I never been to & i've been wanting to hit it up for a few weeks to see if they had any 2.5 gallon black buckets like the store that was close to my home which only had 1 bucket. Well to my surprise they have about 20 or so of those 2.5 buckets but they also had close to 50 1gallon black buckets. Checked my pockets & had 7 dollars & change. I grabbed 6 of the 1 gallon buckets which will be used for clone hempy buckets & another 2.5 gallon bucket for scrog hempy. I'll definitely go back tomorrow with whatever extra money I have & stock up on buckets. Locate a store near you http://www.dollartree.com/custserv/locate_store.cmd


I went to that site looking for buckets and they don't even sell them on their website. I went to the nearest dollar store the other day after I saw this post and they didn't have them. wtf? I need some...and a $1 a piece is cheap!


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 8, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> I went to that site looking for buckets and they don't even sell them on their website. I went to the nearest dollar store the other day after I saw this post and they didn't have them. wtf? I need some...and a $1 a piece is cheap!



The link I sent was their store locator. Did you use it ? I noticed you wrote dollar store. The place is called "dollar tree" Here in Florida we have, dollar tree, dollar store & dollar general. The only place I found them at was "dollar tree" 

Good luck finding the buckets


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Mar 8, 2010)

Barnsy73 said:


> Just got an email from them this is what it said
> 
> We have just got in a large quantity of 400 and 600 watt GE Horticultural
> grade lamps that have a higher lumen output than Hortilux and a longer bulb
> ...


I took a look and these are not the PSL (photosynthysis) bulbs sold at hydro stores. They are Extra output (XO) bulbs. Does anyone know if there is a differerence between XO and PSL XO? GE's website doesn't really say.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 8, 2010)

Barnsy73 said:


> Just got an email from them this is what it said
> 
> We have just got in a large quantity of 400 and 600 watt GE Horticultural
> grade lamps that have a higher lumen output than Hortilux and a longer bulb
> ...


Hmmm is this the same thing? It looks it to me and only $13.55.
http://www.galesburgelectriclighting.com/store/product.php?productid=4282


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> The link I sent was their store locator. Did you use it ? I noticed you wrote dollar store. The place is called "dollar tree" Here in Florida we have, dollar tree, dollar store & dollar general. The only place I found them at was "dollar tree"
> 
> Good luck finding the buckets


I think it might be a regional thing. I'm in IL and went to a dollar tree and dolar general, neither of them had any. I am going to try a different dollar tree tomorrow, but the one I went to today was a large store for a dollar store and they didnt have em. Your a lucky sob to have them in your store.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I think it might be a regional thing. I'm in IL and went to a dollar tree and dolar general, neither of them had any. I am going to try a different dollar tree tomorrow, but the one I went to today was a large store for a dollar store and they didnt have em. Your a lucky sob to have them in your store.



Don't give up, with these stores it's hit or miss. I like walking up & down every aisle. The first store that had 1 bucket was nowhere near trashbins or childrens sand buckets. It was sitting all by its lonesome practically in the middle of an aisle calling out my name. Since I found 1 bucket I decided to start going on missions to other dollar trees & then finally I hit the jackpot !! Don't give up, make a map with all the store locations in your area & when you have free time just hit them up. Good luck 

P.S. They sell knockoff fiskas pruning snips there.


----------



## Nickel45 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cycle timer 17.99 - Here!

I bought one and it works great, the guy who sells them puts up about 3 or 4 every couple weeks. He is a watchmaker!


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 9, 2010)

YouGrowBoy said:


> I took a look and these are not the PSL (photosynthysis) bulbs sold at hydro stores. They are Extra output (XO) bulbs. Does anyone know if there is a differerence between XO and PSL XO? GE's website doesn't really say.


You know I had been wondering the same thing myself. What IS the difference between the high priced bulbs sold at the hydro store and the bulbs sold here and there for fractions of a price. I did a little comparision one day to two bulbs, one that said "grow bulb" by a well known grow company and one that said nothing about growing from some no named company. What I found was that the two bulbs were pretty much the same. The ONLY difference I found between the two bulbs was that one put out slightly more lumens than the other. As far as the color signature goes, I have no idea...but I would think they would be pretty much the same. I for one will take a little less lumens in a bulb that costs $10 rather than spend $90 on the "grow bulb". And I have results to prove that the low cost bulbs work just as good.


----------



## Alldaykk (Mar 10, 2010)

400w hps for 90 bucks! Shit thats like 3x the power or more for the same price then buying from a hydro store! Good finds!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

its been a while since i posted here but here's what i 'm looking at now 
88.99 buy it now more than 10 available http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370344452785&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Cooler Master Silent Fan - 120mm (4 FANS IN 1 VALUE PACK) for $9.99 plus like $8.00 for S/H so you end up getting 4 for $19.00.hope this gets my temps down.

http://www.sundialmicro.com/cooler_master_fan_r4s2s124kgp-120mm_2013_1069.html
*


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone have a link for a good, cheap ppm reader???


----------



## lottogoo (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.htgsupply.com/ 

great prices and good service, I was very happy with my 400w light kits


----------



## guitarabuser (Mar 15, 2010)

If you are into CFLs this place has em cheap:
http://www.1000bulbs.com/18-Watt-2700-Kelvin-Compact-Fluorescents/43665/?utm_source=Email14&utm_medium=showb&utm_term=10offall&utm_content=&utm_campaign=10offall_Email16_showa_
Everything else is 40% off.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 15, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Anyone have a link for a good, cheap ppm reader???



http://www.eseasongear.com/haintdpotdsm.html

16.99 w/ free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet deal here:

http://www.horticulturesource.com/grow-lighting-systems-fixtures-movers-ballasts-sockets-reflectors-components-c21/reflectors-hoods-shields-parts-s24/sunlight-supply-cool-breeze-magnum-air-cooled-double-lamp-reflector-8--p673/?osCsid=08b74eb38635392c705afc59f22a0f4f

Not sure how long quantities will last.


----------



## magnus666 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to second the props for High tech garden supply. Im lucky enough to have a store close. I got a 400 w hps kit for 120$!!!!!!!!!!! The staff was great. Just trying to keep the local guys working


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 18, 2010)

hempstead said:


> $20 to your door Integra.
> http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=IN160


This is a sweet link! Ordered mine just the other day. My local shop didn't carry it!


----------



## hempstead (Mar 18, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> This is a sweet link! Ordered mine just the other day. My local shop didn't carry it!


Glad I could help. The shipping is UPS and always get stuff in less than a week to the south east.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.thegardendepotinc.com

ebb and gro 390
sentinel environmental controller 490

websites shitty though..use the number or commute to the store like I do.


----------



## 2012junkie (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone got a site for cheap carbon filters??? Or perhaps a link for a DIY carbon filter thats actually trial and tested?


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 20, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Anyone got a site for cheap carbon filters??? Or perhaps a link for a DIY carbon filter thats actually trial and tested?


HtgSupply has some cheap noname filters I think..I saw them on ebay but I'm pretty sure they havd a website too


----------



## Barnsy73 (Mar 20, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Anyone got a site for cheap carbon filters??? Or perhaps a link for a DIY carbon filter thats actually trial and tested?


Works great https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 20, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Anyone got a site for cheap carbon filters??? Or perhaps a link for a DIY carbon filter thats actually trial and tested?


You can find them on ebay starting at around 50$, I suggest getting one that is refillable though so you dont have to buy a new filter every time.
I got mine on ebay from foothill filters and like them so far. You can also find them at hydro stores mentioned throughout this thread at similar prices.


----------



## grow plenty (Mar 20, 2010)

i havent read any where in this thread about no-pest strips...the best spider mite killer on the market home depot carries them ...i got 2 for $ 12.00 . they killed my extremely bad mite infestation in less than 24 hr. i tried dr doom ,soaps,c-o 2,pyrythin, man ive tried em all, these things kick serious ass. they are oderless and looks like an air freshener, i dont know alot about hazards...but put it in your grow room 1 or 2 days a week for maintaining a mite free garden. i am a very happy camper with this product. i have been dealing with mites for the past 3 grows,and i havent seen a live mite since i put the air freshener in....also i have some friends who grow and turned them on to this info and their mite problems are gone too. so dont waste yer money....get this very effective product...................................................peace.


----------



## Barnsy73 (Mar 20, 2010)

grow plenty said:


> i havent read any where in this thread about no-pest strips...the best spider mite killer on the market home depot carries them ...i got 2 for $ 12.00 . they killed my extremely bad mite infestation in less than 24 hr. i tried dr doom ,soaps,c-o 2,pyrythin, man ive tried em all, these things kick serious ass. they are oderless and looks like an air freshener, i dont know alot about hazards...but put it in your grow room 1 or 2 days a week for maintaining a mite free garden. i am a very happy camper with this product. i have been dealing with mites for the past 3 grows,and i havent seen a live mite since i put the air freshener in....also i have some friends who grow and turned them on to this info and their mite problems are gone too. so dont waste yer money....get this very effective product...................................................peace.



You need to tell us what its called or a link or something? Thats what this thread is for ? Are these it http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100004739&navFlow=3&keyword=pest+strips&langId=-1&searchRedirect=pest+strips&storeId=10051&endecaDa[email protected]55d0afb6&ddkey=Search


----------



## grow plenty (Mar 20, 2010)

hot shot no pest strips


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 20, 2010)

grow plenty said:


> i havent read any where in this thread about no-pest strips...the best spider mite killer on the market home depot carries them ...i got 2 for $ 12.00 . they killed my extremely bad mite infestation in less than 24 hr. i tried dr doom ,soaps,c-o 2,pyrythin, man ive tried em all, these things kick serious ass. they are oderless and looks like an air freshener, i dont know alot about hazards...but put it in your grow room 1 or 2 days a week for maintaining a mite free garden. i am a very happy camper with this product. i have been dealing with mites for the past 3 grows,and i havent seen a live mite since i put the air freshener in....also i have some friends who grow and turned them on to this info and their mite problems are gone too. so dont waste yer money....get this very effective product...................................................peace.


I like using these. I've never had any insects in my cabinet. I change them out every 50-60 days for preventive maintenance. Why wait to see a bug. I'd rather not have any


----------



## hempstead (Mar 20, 2010)

Barnsy73 said:


> Works great https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


I used this in my dry box and it did work. I do not know how long it will work for but it does work.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 20, 2010)

2012junkie said:


> Anyone got a site for cheap carbon filters??? Or perhaps a link for a DIY carbon filter thats actually trial and tested?


I tried the home-made carbon filter, and ended up spending $40+ for a pile of crap. I decided to buy this filter:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INCH-HYDROPONIC-INLINE-AIR-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-CONTROL_W0QQitemZ300401128834QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f14d7582

Had it in a tent with 6 ladies, and the only smell coming out of the exhaust at the end of harvest was carbon. Its well built and works. I wish I had bought it first instead haha. 

Heres a larger filter they offer too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-HYDROPONIC-INLINE-EXHAUST-AIR-CARBON-FILTER-SCRUBBER_W0QQitemZ160411099689QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item25593f2229



mookie brown said:


> I like using these. I've never had any insects in my cabinet. I change them out every 50-60 days for preventive maintenance. Why wait to see a bug. I'd rather not have any


Ive wondered how effective those strips are. Im about to start a new grow, and If I can use them as a preventative measure thats great. Dealt with fungus gnats last grow. Id like to avoid any problems like that this time.


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 20, 2010)

I have heard that those hot shot no pest strips can make you sick. And dave is that carbon filter refillable, It doesn't say. Here is a thread on those no pest strips.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/210356-dangerous-hot-shot-no-pest.html


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 20, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I have heard that those hot shot no pest strips can make you sick. And dave is that carbon filter refillable, It doesn't say. Here is a thread on those no pest strips.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/210356-dangerous-hot-shot-no-pest.html


Thanks for that thread. Im gonna check it out now.

The filters are not refillable, but for the cheap price I figure its fine. Plus, unless you can really pack a carbon filter well with new carbon, I wouldn't want to attempt it and find out it doesn't work so well during flowering. You can get a slightly better deal from them if you message them and ask to buy it outside of ebay.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 21, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I have heard that those hot shot no pest strips can make you sick. And dave is that carbon filter refillable, It doesn't say. Here is a thread on those no pest strips.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/210356-dangerous-hot-shot-no-pest.html



Once you put them in your grow box, cabinet or whatever I wouldn't worry about the danger unless you want to play with it like a toy & then put your fingers in your mouth afterward or just suck on the pest strip. Keep away from pets & children. Set it & forget it in your grow box.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 21, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Once you put them in your grow box, cabinet or whatever I wouldn't worry about the danger unless you want to play with it like a toy & then put your fingers in your mouth afterward or just suck on the pest strip. Keep away from pets & children. Set it & forget it in your grow box.


Not the best advice..did you read the dangerous thread mookie? Those strips don't sound like anything around my body, lungs, plants, etc. Things you plan on injesting/inhaling later don't mix too well with harmful chemicals..I'd stay away from the strips..


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 21, 2010)

bobsgreen said:


> Not the best advice..did you read the dangerous thread mookie? Those strips don't sound like anything around my body, lungs, plants, etc. Things you plan on injesting/inhaling later don't mix too well with harmful chemicals..I'd stay away from the strips..


I'm going to keep using them. It has no effects on my plants & it's in a cabinet. I'm using it properly. My cabinet is also in a spare room. I use lots of hotshots products. I use some of their real dangerous stuff around my kitchen & bathroom because where I live ants are a #1 threat to a home. I'm 41 & the last thing I'm going to worry about killing me is a hotshot strip that I'm using properly.


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 22, 2010)

For those of you worried about a fire check out the Flame Defender Fire Extinguisher, its a ceiling/wall mounted fire extinguisher. They are reasonably cheap and may end up saving you thousands and keep you out of jail.








http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=7822


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 22, 2010)

oH man thats fucking awesome. Thats exactly what I need for my new grow room. Thanks.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 23, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> For those of you worried about a fire check out the Flame Defender Fire Extinguisher, its a ceiling/wall mounted fire extinguisher. They are reasonably cheap and may end up saving you thousands and keep you out of jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaveCoulier said:


> oH man thats fucking awesome. Thats exactly what I need for my new grow room. Thanks.


Dchydro does it again. It is a few dollars more but you save after shipping costs and the more you order the cheaper the shipping. It ends up being $2 less for me after shipping.
http://www.dchydro.com/product/3103/FLAME-DEFENDER-EXTINGUISHER---2/


----------



## TheBoozer (Mar 23, 2010)

E-Z Clone sprayers for $0.18. Shipping is a tad high but if you order a large amount at one time it is worth it. 

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=07-082


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow these are badd azz!!!! gonna order one of these when i upgrade to more lights!!!



NickNasty said:


> For those of you worried about a fire check out the Flame Defender Fire Extinguisher, its a ceiling/wall mounted fire extinguisher. They are reasonably cheap and may end up saving you thousands and keep you out of jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## renyman (Mar 23, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Dchydro does it again. It is a few dollars more but you save after shipping costs and the more you order the cheaper the shipping. It ends up being $2 less for me after shipping.
> http://www.dchydro.com/product/3103/FLAME-DEFENDER-EXTINGUISHER---2/



I refuse to ever buy anything from that place because their website is so fuckin retarded. I figure if they cant take the time to fix it then how will they treat me if i have a problem with my order.

Anyone else like that? I love browsing all the hydro websites and comparing prices/products and low price shmoest price if your site is lame i wont buy from you.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 24, 2010)

renyman said:


> I refuse to ever buy anything from that place because their website is so fuckin retarded. I figure if they cant take the time to fix it then how will they treat me if i have a problem with my order.
> 
> Anyone else like that? I love browsing all the hydro websites and comparing prices/products and low price shmoest price if your site is lame i wont buy from you.


If you spend more on the website and advertising you have to charge more to pay for it all.  
I have only had to contact them 1 time and it was to add something to my order. 5 orders and no problems. "knock on wood"

Another good store with a shitty website is mainelyhydroponics.com. I also like to browse sites but when it comes time to buy the best sites are the most expensive.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2010)

now that's true! I had a badd experince with BGH or better grow hydro....sent me the wrong F****** tent,(it was a Homebox XL Seconds}<<those are not white on the inside, but grey and wouldn't take it back for a replacement!!!! it was never used! there excuse was that i waited to damm long to let them know..(over 30dayz) hell I was in the process of moving and never opened it up!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 24, 2010)

hempstead said:


> If you spend more on the website and advertising you have to charge more to pay for it all.
> I have only had to contact them 1 time and it was to add something to my order. 5 orders and no problems. "knock on wood"
> 
> Another good store with a shitty website is mainelyhydroponics.com. I also like to browse sites but when it comes time to buy the best sites are the most expensive.


The part about the best looking sites being the most expensive is fairly true id say. 

Ill give dchydro a thumbs up. Ive used them twice without issue. 

Another good cheap site Ive come upon is www.hydrowarehouse.com

I bought a 600w Lumatek Dimmable 120v/240v ballast for $175!!! Im pairing it with a Super Sun II that I got for $110 from them as well.


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 25, 2010)

helpful very helpful might just saving time going internet style is it safe though I have alternate address to order what about NAMES though?


----------



## CRYSTAL ICEMAN (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome deal on activated carbon to build your own carbon filter. It is 30lbs for $53 and free shipping from ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160399429530&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WVI7&GUID=696dff091270a0b582f73947ffaf1d04&itemid=160399429530&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## purplecream (Mar 27, 2010)

any cheap fan carbon filter combos out there?? i need a 6"


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 27, 2010)

purplecream said:


> any cheap fan carbon filter combos out there?? i need a 6"


check a few pages back


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 27, 2010)

smkone2dadome420 said:


> helpful very helpful might just saving time going internet style is it safe though I have alternate address to order what about NAMES though?


Of course it's safe. Not everyone grows marijuana. Purchase from a reputable company & you'll receive your items.


----------



## Grizzdude (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a good deal on grow bags?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 28, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good deal on grow bags?


I use root pouch biodegradable fabric bags. Ive got limited use with them, but they worked really well. Ill be doing a new test run with them from seed soon. The only problem is you have to order 50 at a time, but they're super cheap. $.18 for 1 gallon bags, $.34 for 3 gallon grow bags. They last for 15-20 months, but they do have 3 gallon grow bags that last up to 24 months for $.3 cents more I think. 

Heres a link if you are interested

http://www.rootpouch.com/english/

Note their website says min order is $3000. Thats not true, so ignore it.

Oh yeah, I forgot to add they work on the same principle as smart pots.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 28, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good deal on grow bags?


http://www.americanag.com/products.php?cat=176

Shipping is the same if you buy 5 or 25 so I would get more to keep them at a good total price.


----------



## GreenDragon77 (Mar 29, 2010)

Im looking for a 600 watt hps with air cooled hood. the best price I have found is 289 dollars that with free shipping. Anyone know of a better deal? I found that one on ebay.


----------



## Datakeova420 (Mar 30, 2010)

If your interested in a cheap deal for Ceramic Metal Halide.... Www.advancedtechlighting.com


----------



## soohighrightnow (Mar 30, 2010)

if looking for a AC FAN 120 mm or bigger or smaller for a small grow box i got mine at www.PCTOYS.com great site for pc fans shipped in less than a week


----------



## FarmerNinja (Mar 31, 2010)

thought everyone should check this out. i've been dealing with inline fans and squirrel cage fans attached to carbon filters but this is the first time ive seen one with a fan built in. you can just stick this thing in the grow room/tent or hang it up anywhere to help decrease odors. fan filter combos usually run $150-200. so this could save a bit of cashflow and hastle. just thought id throw it out there. its $114.95 plus $19.95 shipping. a decent deal for people with odor problems

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ120330649675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0444004b


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Mar 31, 2010)

FarmerNinja said:


> thought everyone should check this out. i've been dealing with inline fans and squirrel cage fans attached to carbon filters but this is the first time ive seen one with a fan built in. you can just stick this thing in the grow room/tent or hang it up anywhere to help decrease odors. fan filter combos usually run $150-200. so this could save a bit of cashflow and hastle. just thought id throw it out there. its $114.95 plus $19.95 shipping. a decent deal for people with odor problems
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-x-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ120330649675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0444004b


 
I think for some carbon and a lil computer fan on the end should be worth more like 20$ if that. I cant believe 114 for some shyt you can make for ~15$


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 31, 2010)

UNHALLOWED said:


> I think for some carbon and a lil computer fan on the end should be worth more like 20$ if that. I cant believe 114 for some shyt you can make for ~15$


I own 2 of those  and even though they look cheap they work very well. I have made homemade carbon filters and own a ozone generator and not one has worked even close to as good as these work. You can keep your little DIY carbon filter, I run 2600 watts for flower and 600 watts in T5's for veg/clones and you can't smell a thing in my house.


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Mar 31, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I own 2 of those  and even though they look cheap they work very well. I have made homemade carbon filters and own a ozone generator and not one has worked even close to as good as these work. You can keep your little DIY carbon filter, I run 2600 watts for flower and 600 watts in T5's for veg/clones and you can't smell a thing in my house.


 Good. I use insents. Now unball your panties in the wod theyre in
and forget I said anything about it. Lol, Got offended over a carbon filter.


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 31, 2010)

I wasn't offended, I just didn't like that you were giving out wrong information. To many people skimp out on odor control (including me) when really it's one of the most important things to keep you from getting busted. I just didn't want to see some newb see that post and write off those filters. They work very good for the price. 
Anyways good luck in all your ventures


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Mar 31, 2010)

...I agree, if youre in a crowded space with lots of nosey ass neihbors.....or a spot where lots of police dogs regularly patrol the area...... And hey its still a damn rip-off though either way you wanna look at it. They literally make them for around 20bux.
I think the carbon filter is important, but not that important especially if youre growin on a 2nd floor.

BUT.... If The next turd that splashes is giftwrapped in a Franklin, Im gonna get one though!!

Goodluck I'll C-ya round here somewhere in the future


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 31, 2010)

For CFL growers or those that veg with them these are really nice to have and super cheap.

Heres the link and they constantly have different cheap ones on sale from 4 bulb to 20.
http://www.lightingdirect.com/index.cfm?page=search:browse&f5=true&bathroom-lighting-fixtures=c1742&categoryid=1742&s=price_low 

The 4 bulb one pictured is $3.72 and the longer one is $12


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2010)

The same place also has a 150W HPS outdoor light with bulb for $55!!

http://www.lightingdirect.com/designers-fountain-hp150fl-traditional-classic-single-high-pressure-sodium-light-outdoor-security-dusk-to-dawn-light/p806218


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 2, 2010)

Lowes is clearancing out their HPS outdoor flood lights and they range from $8.50 to $35 depending on which store you hit. They're regularly $85 or something.


----------



## Promitius (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060


----------



## VWFringe (Apr 4, 2010)

aliso viejo clearanced 
Utilitech 0155632
this is a link to the Google cached page, this is not the Lowes page because it's gone from there already...

http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:8gEieuAcmjAJ:www.lowes.com/pl_20_4294933767+4294837037_4294933768_+utilitech+high+pressure+sodium&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

good luck!


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 4, 2010)

htgsupply.com wayyyy too many great deals to list.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 4, 2010)

VWFringe said:


> aliso viejo clearanced
> Utilitech 0155632
> this is a link to the Google cached page, this is not the Lowes page because it's gone from there already...
> 
> ...


Yeah they're only clearancing them at some stores. I think all Lowes stores have them on sale but not all are clearamcing them for that price. The San Clemente store has them for $35 for example.


----------



## 2012junkie (Apr 7, 2010)

renyman said:


> I refuse to ever buy anything from that place because their website is so fuckin retarded. I figure if they cant take the time to fix it then how will they treat me if i have a problem with my order.
> 
> Anyone else like that? I love browsing all the hydro websites and comparing prices/products and low price shmoest price if your site is lame i wont buy from you.


Dude that's just ignorant. If a company doesn't wanna pay out the a** for website development, you're not gonna buy from them? I personally have bought from them through their site and haven't had any problems. Had my box at my door 7 days later. Their site isn't THAT hard to use.


----------



## biznob (Apr 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390176910590


free shipping too!


----------



## bimmer525i (Apr 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-TCP-2700K-CFL-GROW-LIGHT-BULBS-only-42w-150w_W0QQitemZ220585970708QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335bf2cc14#ht_1242wt_1165 

not a bad deal on some cfl's


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 11, 2010)

idk about ther areas but if you live in the 847 then you should check out walmart, they have cfls on sale for $0.92 each. both 2700k and 6500k. low watters 15-23.


----------



## Roll a Joint (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.legalbuds.com/


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

HardCorps420 said:


> idk about ther areas but if you live in the 847 then you should check out walmart, they have cfls on sale for $0.92 each. both 2700k and 6500k. low watters 15-23.


Thats creepy, I live in the 847.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 11, 2010)

well shit man, maybe you can help me out more then lol. im about to get my grow journal started here in a bit. i know its sketchy to meet yet so ill request your here in a sec. plus im pretty new lol. but yea check out walmart. if your from there you know what a-town stands for. check it out lol


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Apr 12, 2010)

HardCorps420 said:


> well shit man, maybe you can help me out more then lol. im about to get my grow journal started here in a bit. i know its sketchy to meet yet so ill request your here in a sec. plus im pretty new lol. but yea check out walmart. if your from there you know what a-town stands for. check it out lol


Walmart fires Medical Marijuana users for doing something that is legal, so all users need to boycott Walmart.

For cheap CFL's try http://www.1000bulbs.com/

I'm serious, as MMJ users we need to boycott Walmart for being a hater to the stoner. Walmart is not our friend, so why give someone that's not your friend money?


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 12, 2010)

well because one i dont work for them and 2 they dont need to know lol. not to mention at 92 cents you cant go wrong lol. ill swallow my pride for that lol just gt high, makes it easier


----------



## mookie brown (Apr 12, 2010)

I say we boycott those who try to get others to boycott. Fucking buzz killers !! 

If walmart has something I need, I'll shop there.


----------



## Promitius (Apr 12, 2010)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> bump for good deals


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140363429830


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone have any info on t5 ho flourous? thanks


----------



## bender420 (Apr 12, 2010)

2hiegh4u said:


> anyone have any info on t5 ho flourous? thanks


I know this kid "google" had some great info on t5 lights. 

Most of the general online grow supply sites have t5s and their fixtures for a good price. if you are looking to make your own fixture then you can pick up the sockets, ballasts, and t5s at 1000bulb dot com.


----------



## joshrose54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just though I would let people in the UK know about this site:

http://www.grotec.co.uk/

just bought a 400 Watt HPS kit for £70 from them and came the next day free of charge. I purchased a lower end kit for my forst HPS grow but they have all the usual cool tubes ect for very decent prices.

I.E. 1000w Cool tube for £130

Besids lighting they also stock an array of goodies. TBH I should have used this site to build my entire grow room, shame I only just foind them


----------



## Promitius (Apr 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-2-2ft-2-ft-24w-6500k-Fluorescent-Strip-Grow-Light_W0QQitemZ180490146264QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a060d11d8


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2010)

Promitius said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-2-2ft-2-ft-24w-6500k-Fluorescent-Strip-Grow-Light_W0QQitemZ180490146264QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a060d11d8


They sell something similar to this and even labeled as a grow light at the Walmart near me. $20.88 or something like that.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/customkititems.asp?kc=HLHPS10SEW&eq=

can anybody tell me if this wud b a reliable light? dont want it crappn out after a while ya kno. 
n jw.. how reputable is bghydro.com?? ne thing ta worry bout?


----------



## ink the world (Apr 15, 2010)

YouGrowBoy said:


> Walmart fires Medical Marijuana users for doing something that is legal, so all users need to boycott Walmart.
> 
> For cheap CFL's try http://www.1000bulbs.com/
> 
> I'm serious, as MMJ users we need to boycott Walmart for being a hater to the stoner. Walmart is not our friend, so why give someone that's not your friend money?



I hope they pull that shit here in Maine, they'll get sued and or prosecuted for it. We have employment protections written into the law.


----------



## 2012junkie (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking for a SWEET ass deal on a coolable reflector? I haven't seen it anywhere for this price, unless you're buying a used one! Takes up to a 1000w hps/mh bulb. For $65 shipped, it doesn't get any better then this....http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290421390095&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## xborg (Apr 17, 2010)

anyone know where I can buy a cheap 2x4 or 4x4 table in Toronto, Canada area


----------



## Bongman (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know too much about HPS lights, but this seems like a good deal. Would it be worth it? http://www.insidesun.com/Super_Economy_400_Watt_MH_65a26e.item


----------



## BongKong420 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have found that obviously HTG Supply.com is great. And for my light gyosupplies.com is pretty cheap. TheLAShop.com has the cheapest grow tents I have ever seen...........


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2010)

60 dollar 1000W HPS ballast kit

http://www.elightbulbs.com/catalog_product.cfm?source=GoogleBaseCSE&#8719;=HO55112


----------



## UPfreebird (Apr 19, 2010)

Subscribe bump.


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this one---Digital and New not refurbished.
http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/400w-hps-digital-ballast-bulb-and-economy-reflector-combo-120-p-414.html
Great thread +rep


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 21, 2010)

Murfy said:


> 60 dollar 1000W HPS ballast kit
> 
> http://www.elightbulbs.com/catalog_product.cfm?source=GoogleBaseCSE&#8719;=HO55112


 Here we go do you have the rest of the links for the rest of the set up? So the Novice can wire nut or screw together?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 21, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhh-

if you can't wire this up it's not for you guy

they really aren't that hard, most come with directions, some hydro sites show the diagram in their schpiel, and the info is easily available on the innerweb


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 23, 2010)

they really aren't that hard, most come with directions, some hydro sites show the diagram in their schpiel, and the info is easily available on the innerweb[/QUOTE]

Yea your right ,if you cant wire it then dont buy it. Thats a VERY good deal. i pay about 160 for that same thing. Thanks for the link! 

wb


----------



## The All Day Toker (Apr 23, 2010)

Can anybody else weigh in on these? I've got a small tent 4x2x5 I think inside of a walk-in closet...looking to eliminate as much smell as possible...it says the 6x14 model is rated for an 8x8x8 room...I was thinkin I could put one of these in closet and be all good?

http://stores.ebay.com/foothillfilters

130 bucks shipped will definitely save me money if I don't have to buy a fan and can filter...thx...


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 23, 2010)

The All Day Toker said:


> Can anybody else weigh in on these? I've got a small tent 4x2x5 I think inside of a walk-in closet...looking to eliminate as much smell as possible...it says the 6x14 model is rated for an 8x8x8 room...I was thinkin I could put one of these in closet and be all good?
> 
> [URL]http://stores.ebay.com/foothillfilters[/URL]
> 
> 130 bucks shipped will definitely save me money if I don't have to buy a fan and can filter...thx...


I have 2 of the 130$ ones and they work great, one of them is in a bigger room then its supposed to be in and it still gets rid of most of the smell but I wish I would have gotten 1 size bigger for that room. But if you have a space thats 8x8x8 or smaller these are perfect.


----------



## dankesthours182 (Apr 23, 2010)

sweet p[ost, keep at it guys, then i think we should have sum1 refine the list to THE VERY BEST DEALS and repost as sticky
then it'd be even stickier, and i think we cannabis all agree that stickier is always nice.


----------



## The All Day Toker (Apr 23, 2010)

Cool, I'm gonna order 1 and I'll post how it works for me!!! Thanks.

It would be cool if everything was sifted through and stickied...1 for each thingy...hid's, cfls, tents/cabs, nutes, soil, medium, pumps, etc...

freakin' sweet thread! I love RIU!


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah a sticky with all the current lowest shit -
in categories, too sweet


----------



## olyippie (Apr 24, 2010)

I have looked at every LED light they make, well visited their web sites any way! But I have found a place that has some awesome lights prices too!
www.growitled.com they live in Alabama so they can't grow or even talk about Medical Marijuana, but they are starting to talk about Medical Marijuana there too.
They have some great lights a 576 watt light with 6 spectrums IR, I bought 2 of them now they have come out with a 1152 watt light I bought 2 of them too. Then I have some ROSEBUD CFL's they come in 6400K for veggin 2700K for flowering THEY ARE ONLY $35.00 each I bought 6 of each, this outfit also has some "Par Max electrode-less frequency discharge lamp (EFDL)" their web site is *Enviro Tech Lighting *they are in Canada.These also come in 200K 6400K.
OlYippie


----------



## jimmers (Apr 25, 2010)

Nickel45 said:


> Cycle timer 17.99 - Here!
> 
> I bought one and it works great, the guy who sells them puts up about 3 or 4 every couple weeks. He is a watchmaker!


Looks like the same thing home depot has for $4 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xh8/R-100685881/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a pack of 2 105w 6400k CFL's for £40 don't know shipping cost to US but good for UK 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pack-Daylight-replacement-Daylight-including/dp/B001PDF7YK/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272226693&sr=1-8


----------



## purplecream (Apr 25, 2010)

nice little find for you cfl growers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-1-LAMP-SOCKET-ADAPTER-CONVERT-1-BUBL-4-BULBS-/320434319134?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a9b5faf1e


----------



## hempstead (Apr 26, 2010)

A 4oo watt hps for $70? What?


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 1, 2010)

Don't know if this one has been mentioned yet but 1000bulbs.com is generally pretty cheap for bulbs and ballasts.....


----------



## normajean123 (May 2, 2010)

clone domes?


----------



## normajean123 (May 2, 2010)

a hydro12 and 9 tub like the one shown here:

http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/manuals/BloomBoxTech_v5.pdf#view=Fit

or cheap parts to make


----------



## XS Brain (May 3, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> yeah ebay tracks your purchases so it's not the smartest place to shop, but hell it could b the cheapest...


Yeah i got a relative that works for the DEA and he says ebay just turns over records on everyone as soon as they issue them a subpoena even though a business has the right to protect you (in many cases) if they so choose. He said they don't like to piss of the gov cause they are a big company and it has backlashes.


----------



## XS Brain (May 3, 2010)

Murfy said:


> 60 dollar 1000W HPS ballast kit
> 
> http://www.elightbulbs.com/catalog_product.cfm?source=GoogleBaseCSE&#8719;=HO55112


Said 100 watt kit when i went to that link?


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

yup i fucked up-
let me find the right one


----------



## normajean123 (May 3, 2010)

place for cheap mylar?


----------



## XS Brain (May 4, 2010)

Under $60 shipped
http://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-Metal-Halide-Ballast/


----------



## NElobsterpot (May 5, 2010)

cheap site for tents?


----------



## DaveCoulier (May 5, 2010)

NElobsterpot said:


> cheap site for tents?


Ebay is your best bet for cheap tents. Check out seller apluschoice. Quality isn't top notch, but they're good for starting out if your on a tight budget.


----------



## hdb3z4x (May 5, 2010)

Anyone know where I could find the CAP Ebb and Flow system for less than $450?


----------



## hdb3z4x (May 5, 2010)

http://www.thegardendepotinc.com/709.html

Okay now my bar is set to $390. I found this link in this forum for the ebb and gro that I am looking for... Anybody know where to beat this price?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 5, 2010)

hdb3z4x said:


> http://www.thegardendepotinc.com/709.html
> 
> Okay now my bar is set to $390. I found this link in this forum for the ebb and gro that I am looking for... Anybody know where to beat this price?



you might be able to do it for cheaper at home depot, i have a drip system i built myself. 
i bought my pumps at the hydro store along with some tubing. 
everything else is from the hardware store. 
i dont think i paid near 400, more like 200. 
2 pumps and tubing is around 100-150.
my flood table were 75 each. 
buckets are like 2 or 3 bucks. 
i think if you build it yourself it will be cheaper than buying the name brand.


----------



## XS Brain (May 5, 2010)

http://www.foustco.com/airpurifierfilters.html
(main site)

http://site.mawebcenters.com/elfoustcoinc/catalog_i7794455.html?catId=272965
(Order page)

Requires a quick phone call to order but good quantities of good/different types of carbon with free shipping and some sort of free pre filter with orders over 3lbs.
Costumer service rocks too.
(I was doing research and found that coconut carbon has smaller uniform pores and is better at trapping small scent particles) This could be the reason for varied results with carbon DIY filters. Anyways I will be building one with this sites "standard mix" 60% coconut and 40% potassium permanganate (heavy oxidizer) and let you know how it goes.


----------



## krisko (May 5, 2010)

I use these eletronic ballast on my salt water tank 250 watts MH for 50 bucks each. they work great and fire right up, plus I even hooked up a watto metter to make sure I was getting correct watts. each one was running around 250-255 Company ships really fast http://shop.aquatraders.com/External-250W-Metal-Halide-Ballast-p/59041.htm


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2010)

I have been quietly accumulating supplies. I'm down to the exhaust fan and ppm/ph/ec meters now.
I plan on buying two trimeters but I want the continuous function ones. I think between page 4 and 10 of this thread there is a picture of one of these







Has anyone used one of these?
How would you rate it?
Do you know of any other continuous use trimeters that sell for around the same price point ($100 shipped)
Please refrain from the unsolicited lambasting that will surely come because I am considering buying something made in china.... 

You can check out the item here
http://www.gainexpress.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_18&products_id=52&osCsid=j2pt98qaghcg9h32683552q8m6

Let me know what you think about the quality of the product.
If you have used one of these your input will be greatly appreciated.

Happy Tokin


----------



## siht7419 (May 7, 2010)

Anyone know where to find a cheap single 24" t5 fluorescent fixture? Also, is 24" the shortest a t5 comes?


----------



## cymbaline (May 8, 2010)

if you don't want a t5HO lowes sells a normal 24" t5 fixture. They cost about 20$
and you need to either hardwire or install a plug.
I am pretty sure a t5 goes down to 14" but the HO ones I believe only go to 24"
If you want a t5HO I've seen some for around 30$ online from sun systems I think.
Or check out ebay where they have 24" quads (96w) for around 100 ish or more depending
on what you get.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (May 10, 2010)

anyone have a good deal on a 250 watt hps/mh system? i went through idk how many pages and just would like to get someones input on this thx


----------



## purplecream (May 10, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> anyone have a good deal on a 250 watt hps/mh system? i went through idk how many pages and just would like to get someones input on this thx


Here's the cheapest i've seen. http://cgi.ebay.com/250-WATTS-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-GIANT-HOOD-BALLAST-/160433404244?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255a937954


----------



## aiolyfe (May 10, 2010)

UFO LED grow lights are the shiznit.

Here is a great deal on them: http://www.thegreenleaf.biz/ -- at the time of posting this, they are on sale for only $120 w/ free shipping. They are $200 everywhere else. The store is legit.


----------



## XS Brain (May 11, 2010)

siht7419 said:


> Anyone know where to find a cheap single 24" t5 fluorescent fixture? Also, is 24" the shortest a t5 comes?


http://www.bluezooaquatics.com/
cheap lights but check out the regular 95 watt 36" VHO's for under $10 a piece.


----------



## winnietheshit (May 11, 2010)

hey where are cheap hoods?


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2010)

So I gets no love on my post on the tri-meter above?
I guess I'll just have to order one and see how it turns out.
Thanks for the input


----------



## medbudgrower (May 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have been quietly accumulating supplies. I'm down to the exhaust fan and ppm/ph/ec meters now.
> I plan on buying two trimeters but I want the continuous function ones. I think between page 4 and 10 of this thread there is a picture of one of these
> 
> 
> ...


 Let me know if you get one and how it works! Mad props yo!


----------



## Mabbin247 (May 11, 2010)

Any HPS or MH lights for cheap?


----------



## rocklee420 (May 12, 2010)

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=MPH560&AC=0 Good price on these... usually go for like 50 bucks a pop.


----------



## normajean123 (May 12, 2010)

a cheap negative ion generator for a 4 ft wide by 4 ft high box thats 2 ft in. 

veg =
1 1/2 ft by 2 ft

flower= 
3 1/2 ft by 2 ft


----------



## mrboots (May 13, 2010)

First of all greetings to everyone on rollitup! Wal-mart sells a single 24" t5 fixture with a bulb for $10.00, it comes with a cord where you can link a bunchof them together and only use one outlet. They also have 18" and 12" fixures for about the same price. These are just regular t5's though, not high output a 24" t5 (the bulb is actually 20" long, the whole fixture is 22.5" cause t5s are really metric sizes) is only 14 watts, about 800 lumen. they can still be pretty useful. I have some for side lighting in a very small cab grow. Hope that helps. guess I should of have quoted the question, sorry.


----------



## CaliSpiceTrade (May 14, 2010)

...value line 6 inch fan...bought 2 of these fans and they run better than my hydro-farm fans. so strong they rip ducting.. so buy good ducting for these fans!


----------



## normajean123 (May 14, 2010)

any cheap computer fans that should be good for intake (passive) and a exhaust fan that does maybe 100 cfm?

room details:
veg =
1 1/2 ft by 2 ft

flower= 
3 1/2 ft by 2 ft

(4ft high)


----------



## DaveCoulier (May 14, 2010)

normajean123 said:


> any cheap computer fans that should be good for intake (passive) and a exhaust fan that does maybe 100 cfm?
> 
> room details:
> veg =
> ...


An intake isn't passive if it has a computer fan sucking air in. You dont need fans for intakes. Just use a strong enough exhaust fan and you'll be fine. Exhaust only also forms negative pressure in your tent/growspace helping prevent stink filled air from escaping the tent without being scrubbed first.


----------



## KidCreole (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys, i know i have been looking around for one of these, and i couldnt NOT make sure my brothers would have to do without! rep my tireless searching please! lol http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/travelpower/9f4f/


----------



## hay (May 15, 2010)

http://site.mawebcenters.com/elfoustcoinc/catalog_i7794455.html?catId=272965
(Order page)

x2


----------



## RedKasper (May 16, 2010)

I'm sure this place has been mentioned b4 but....

Better Grow Hydro www.bghydro.com

They are a quality and respectable business that sells everything you need. Best of all, they have a price guarantee. They will match any price. Furthermore, they have an excellent return policy and great customer service. 

If you live in the LA or SoCAL area, they are especially awesome because they have two store locations in LA county. Since I live in the LA area, I visit one of their store locations for all of my growing needs. Most hydro stores in my area are shady and some don't even provide receipts for your purchase. But Better Grow Hydro stands behind their products and are willing to fix any problems. About a year ago, I bought a Hortilux bulb from them and it blew out within a month...I returned it and got a brand new one from them for no cost. After 8 months of using that one, I returned it again for another brand new one. No questions asked. They are awesome.


----------



## altnutt (May 17, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Here is a good place to find used grow equipment and some cheap 1000 watt bulbs. Its a police auction site  Beware there shipping is expensive like 14 $ for a bulb and 38$ for a ballast but you can check shipping prices before you finalize a bid and I have gotten a 1000 watt bulb for 15$ total so if your on a budget check it out.
> 
> http://www.propertyroom.com/Catalog.aspx?Category=Commercial Nursery Supplies&CategoryId=456


Talk about being paranoid! Buy from the Cops? Holy Shit!

But hmmm...... great prices


----------



## altnutt (May 17, 2010)

This eBay listing states a "Vortex" fan but something about it makes me think they are not Vortex. 

$74.95 6" Fan, 350cfm In Line.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170485287142&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Lets see how long this listing will stay up.

Altnutt


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 18, 2010)

Philips 400W Ceramic Metal halide for 41.50, but i got a 15 percent off coupon that make them about 35 a piece. Thats a steal for these bulbs. www.lightingsupply.com
promo code is for "15% off your next online order" it's "NWC10".


----------



## XS Brain (May 18, 2010)

KidCreole said:


> Hey guys, i know i have been looking around for one of these, and i couldnt NOT make sure my brothers would have to do without! rep my tireless searching please! lol http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/travelpower/9f4f/


Foster and Smith (pet supplier online) used to sell these for $30
but better yet just found one on google 
$20 way cheaper


----------



## Ricky Williams (May 18, 2010)

love this thread. keep up the good work.


----------



## azoo (May 18, 2010)

i just steal my lights from my complex lol 400 wat flood light


----------



## artofscience (May 18, 2010)

I don't know if everybody has a Lowes in their town, but for building rooms within rooms, CFL fixtures, HID fixtures, ventilation, etc.... Lowes has it. 

Go to a post office and get a change of address packet. There's a 10% off at Lowes coupon in every one.

Without this coupon, Lowes is overpriced as fuck


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 18, 2010)

artofscience said:


> I don't know if everybody has a Lowes in their town, but for building rooms within rooms, CFL fixtures, HID fixtures, ventilation, etc.... Lowes has it.
> 
> Go to a post office and get a change of address packet. There's a 10% off at Lowes coupon in every one.
> 
> Without this coupon, Lowes is overpriced as fuck


They're still over priced with the 10% off.....We have an awesome place here in the "midwest" based out of wisconsin called (Menards)...they blow lowes and home depot out of the water lol


----------



## artofscience (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, they probably are. But 2x4s and box fans and 24x24 filters are pretty standard there. Same with CFLs. 


Also: 

To get another 54 watts of CFL power on your plants, you need 

2 120v socket adapters - $2 each at Home Depot 
2 CFL bulbs of your choice; there are usually 5000k 27 watts to be had for $6 a pair 
1 three-outlet extension cord (has two outlets on one side of female end, one outlet on other side of female end) 

Plug the sockets in to opposite sides of the female end of the 3-plug extension cord, screw in the bulbs, plug the cord in. There's even a third spare outlet for daisy-chaining them!! 

Make a reflector with 4'' sheet metal ducting, split it open, cut it into sections, punch the cord through, stabilize it, etc.

Makes my plants happy!


----------



## baertrr423 (May 19, 2010)

i have 400 and i don't know where to get start i also have my seed ,red dwarf,green o matic , sour cream , shark breath ect so as you can see im looking to have about 4 plant and my grow space is 3x3x6. can any one give me a ideal .


----------



## dangrus303 (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone heard of hydrofanatics .com??? they have waterfarm 8pks for 339.00 Have emailed them 3 times and not gotten any info.. Im just trying to figure out what you guys think... Thanks!!!

d


----------



## TheBongKing2 (May 21, 2010)

Downfoemythang said:


> If anyone is interested in velcro, this place --> http://buyhookandloop.com/All.asp <-- sells 25 yd rolls @ $0.38 a yd.


 
Whats the velcro used for exactly?

Pictures for better explantation


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 21, 2010)

TheBongKing2 said:


> Whats the velcro used for exactly?
> 
> Pictures for better explantation




i have panda separating my rooms, i put the velcro on the panda and on the wall to get in n out of my flower side. i'll get a pic in a little bit.


----------



## Gr0wUP (May 23, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> i have panda separating my rooms, i put the velcro on the panda and on the well to get in n out of my flower side. i'll get a pic in a little bit.


whats panda? what about a tarp with a zipper in middle?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 23, 2010)

Gr0wUP said:


> whats panda? what about a tarp with a zipper in middle?


ya dude if that works for you you can use a tarp with zipper. 
this is panda





its thicker than painters plastic and white on one side for the side you want more reflection on and black on the other side.


----------



## bigv1976 (May 23, 2010)

Not sure if it has been mentioned but Attitude is giving away 9 free femmed seeds from 6/4-6/7 if you spend $30 or more. I would say that is a good deal.


----------



## justforspam24 (May 23, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned but Attitude is giving away 9 free femmed seeds from 6/4-6/7 if you spend $30 or more. I would say that is a good deal.


It is one hell of a deal really considering some of those seeds for single bean would be like $15. I plan on placing an order for sure. For those interested:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

Edit: I just went through and did the cost per seed and totaled them and it came to $82.13 minus the Sour Kush as I couldn't find it.


----------



## justforspam24 (May 23, 2010)

dangrus303 said:


> Has anyone heard of hydrofanatics .com??? they have waterfarm 8pks for 339.00 Have emailed them 3 times and not gotten any info.. Im just trying to figure out what you guys think... Thanks!!!
> 
> d


I have never heard of them but if you have emailed them 3 times and can't get a simple email response do you really want to send them over 300 bones?? I would give that some thought thats all.


----------



## DaveCoulier (May 23, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned but Attitude is giving away 9 free femmed seeds from 6/4-6/7 if you spend $30 or more. I would say that is a good deal.


I didn't know about this promo yet, so thanks. Im definitely gonna buy me something to get these free seeds. Looks like its the time to grab some Romulan and a bunch of freebies.

*Shit, I just saw Romulan is out . I hope it'll be back in stock by then.


----------



## xceptional (May 23, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> ya dude if that works for you you can use a tarp with zipper.
> this is panda
> 
> 
> ...



panda and a adhesive backed zipper (or two) is the way to go IMO. stick the zipper on and then unzip it and run a razor blade down the opening and you are done. this is how my whole room is built! panda box with no real walls and just a few zippers for doors. it works great! put up a room in just 2 hours this way.


----------



## stoup1187 (May 24, 2010)

> Not sure if it has been mentioned but Attitude is giving away 9 free femmed seeds from 6/4-6/7 if you spend $30 or more. I would say that is a good deal.


i never bought seeds from anywhere and this sounds like a really good deal. but add at the website says phone or online orders only, no mail orders, so this means i would have to use a credit/bank card. i'm kinda skeptical about using a card for obvious reasons... does anyone use card and if so how safe is it??


----------



## NickNasty (May 24, 2010)

Its as safe as using your credit card for any online purchase. Use the code 420 at checkout and get a 10 % discount too. It comes up as attitude gifts on your credit card statement. You can get a greed dot prepaid credit card from walmart/wargreens if your worried about it and just load the amount of money you plan on spending on that but it takes time to get the actual card in the mail so if your going to do that you should get it now.


----------



## mookie brown (May 26, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> You can get a greed dot prepaid credit card from walmart/wargreens if your worried about it and just load the amount of money you plan on spending on that but it takes time to get the actual card in the mail so if your going to do that you should get it now.


Last week I went to Walgreens and purchased their "gift2go" visa gift card. It says can be used anywhere worldwide where visa debit cards are accepted. Cost 3.95 to activate card at register at time of purchase of gift card. Went home & within 2 hours I went online & purchased seeds from nirvana. Gift2go cards are the way to go, no waiting for an actual card in mail.


----------



## stoup1187 (May 26, 2010)

okay thanks..i'll be heading to walgreens today.


----------



## UPfreebird (May 26, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Went home & within 2 hours I went online & purchased seeds from nirvana.


Good luck in receiving those beans. 
Shoulda ordered them thru SpeedySeedz.


----------



## mookie brown (May 26, 2010)

UPfreebird said:


> Good luck in receiving those beans.
> Shoulda ordered them thru SpeedySeedz.


Why do you say good luck with receiving ? I received my beans yesterday as a matter of fact. This is my second order with Nirvana within the past year.
P.S. Nirvana also has banners on rollitup.


----------



## daisydobey (May 26, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I didn't know about this promo yet, so thanks. Im definitely gonna buy me something to get these free seeds. Looks like its the time to grab some Romulan and a bunch of freebies.
> 
> *Shit, I just saw Romulan is out . I hope it'll be back in stock by then.


i ordered from attitude and got all the free feminized seeds and the ones that said sold out but said where included in the special where indeed included even though the site read sold out already.


----------



## DaveCoulier (May 26, 2010)

daisydobey said:


> i ordered from attitude and got all the free feminized seeds and the ones that said sold out but said where included in the special where indeed included even though the site read sold out already.


Im confused now. How could you have ordered and gotten these freebies when the promo doesn't start for another week or so?


----------



## powerslide (May 26, 2010)

best deal on a timer for watering? need one that will run 15min 3 times a day


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 26, 2010)

powerslide said:


> best deal on a timer for watering? need one that will run 15min 3 times a day



http://www.lnt.com/show_product/44980/?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=44980


----------



## monty Python (May 27, 2010)

For any uk growers, this place is very helpfull and the cheapest prices iv seen compared to the other popular uk hydro stores..

http://www.3ch.co.uk/


----------



## Nitegazer (May 27, 2010)

Just picked up a very reasonably priced reflector with 6" flanges and glass for $80.95 plus delivery from Greentrees Hydoponic. I have read several positive reviews on the reflector, and the delivery price was reasonable. Cheapest price I have found.

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131506


----------



## qwerty0260 (May 27, 2010)

Here is a cheap 55 watt LED panel. 112 LEDs = 72 Red + 40 Blue Mix. 12.25&#8221; x 12.25&#8221; x 1.25&#8221;. $89.99 shipped. I've never used one but it looks interesting. http://cgi.ebay.com/55-WATT-LED-GROW-LIGHT-PANEL-HYDROPONIC-PLANT-RED-BLUE-/270585133455?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0021798f

You can get 2 120mm pc fans. 88cfm. under $12 shipped.
http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html


----------



## shaymuny (May 31, 2010)

Here shortly i will be starting up my first 12 plants and looking to go something 600 range anything else jus wont make the cut and with the 600 your lumen efficantcy is best.. But anyway there are HELLA products out there and to even pick out a hygrometer/thermometer is a task... Im asking for any help on making some choices a lil eaiser... anything from soil to lighting to a hygrometer all help will be greatly appreciated.. THANKS Shay... MICHIGAN MEDICAL MARIJUANA


----------



## jlazalde97501 (May 31, 2010)

has your 200 watt broke yet? it said the stop selling them because they were breaking too much.


----------



## DaveCoulier (May 31, 2010)

shaymuny said:


> Here shortly i will be starting up my first 12 plants and looking to go something 600 range anything else jus wont make the cut and with the 600 your lumen efficantcy is best.. But anyway there are HELLA products out there and to even pick out a hygrometer/thermometer is a task... Im asking for any help on making some choices a lil eaiser... anything from soil to lighting to a hygrometer all help will be greatly appreciated.. THANKS Shay... MICHIGAN MEDICAL MARIJUANA



Lumatek makes great ballast, but they tend to have problems with some bulbs mainly Hortilux. If you buy one, Id go with an Ushio bulb, as they are supposed to be problem free. Its also the combo Im using, and no problems after 2 months. As for reflector Super Sun II is one of the best out there. 

For a Hygrometer buy a Caliber III. They are top notch. I just bought one and a calibration pack off of Amazon tonight.

As for soil. It depends on if you want one with nutrients already in it and has been aged(Fox Farms soil, Bio-Bizz, Roots, etc.) I prefer to build my own soil myself so I have greater control of drainage, water retention, and nutes I want to add. If you want to go that route, id suggest Fafard #52 as your base. Its also much cheaper and you get more soil. Its not marketed towards marijuana growers, so obviously its cheaper.


----------



## Clyde122 (May 31, 2010)

This is the cheapest I've found the leds grow lights. Tri band 120 watts and the tri band 90 watts. I've bought 1 uFo from them and it arrived in 4 days and was packed well and no duty or stuff like that. Thats my experiece I've had 1 running for 2 months solid 18/6 and nothing went out. And my other one which is 2 years old from china still going strong. Enought talk heres the link http://www.easy-motorcycle.com/hipower-120w-led-triband-hydroponic-plant-grow-light-lamp-ufo-p-293.html good luck


----------



## NickNasty (May 31, 2010)

shaymuny said:


> Here shortly i will be starting up my first 12 plants and looking to go something 600 range anything else jus wont make the cut and with the 600 your lumen efficantcy is best.. But anyway there are HELLA products out there and to even pick out a hygrometer/thermometer is a task... Im asking for any help on making some choices a lil eaiser... anything from soil to lighting to a hygrometer all help will be greatly appreciated.. THANKS Shay... MICHIGAN MEDICAL MARIJUANA


Are you getting an air cooled hood? if so get a 
Sun Systems Super Sun II you can find them on Ebay for 110$ and they are a very good reflector for the price.
and here are some good deals on fans
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


----------



## WaRpIg (Jun 1, 2010)

And check out what i found on website good prices www.dnahydro.com the price is not bad on there ...


----------



## bender420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Clyde122 said:


> This is the cheapest I've found the leds grow lights. Tri band 120 watts and the tri band 90 watts. I've bought 1 uFo from them and it arrived in 4 days and was packed well and no duty or stuff like that. Thats my experiece I've had 1 running for 2 months solid 18/6 and nothing went out. And my other one which is 2 years old from china still going strong. Enought talk heres the link http://www.easy-motorcycle.com/hipower-120w-led-triband-hydroponic-plant-grow-light-lamp-ufo-p-293.html good luck


Bro thanks a bunch for sharing that man. What do you think about running this in a 2x2 hut. Do you think 1g/watt yield is possible with this.


----------



## shaymuny (Jun 6, 2010)

yes most def a air cooled hood.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 9, 2010)

OP needs to get updated; those 42w cfl's are now $25 instead of $9. New place for them: $8 ea if you buy 6 http://www.attictrunk.com/ennada2012a1.html


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (Jun 10, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> OP needs to get updated; those 42w cfl's are now $25 instead of $9. New place for them: $8 ea if you buy 6 http://www.attictrunk.com/ennada2012a1.html



Thanks for the tip, just ordered 2..... I don't really need 6 and...... I'm cheap! hahahaha


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 11, 2010)

SpaceMonkeyMan said:


> Thanks for the tip, just ordered 2..... I don't really need 6 and...... I'm cheap! hahahaha


I picked up 6 just in case a bulb burns out in the future; hell I might even use all 6 at once. 120w per plant in veg


----------



## BuddaRoom (Jun 11, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Sounds great but I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to sell on here.


Ok sorry didnt know this im sure a mod will remove if neccesary.


----------



## Smokewire (Jun 12, 2010)

you cant get a better deal then this if you ask me: http://www.smokewire.com/giveaway 

10 free pipes giveaway


----------



## TheRuiner (Jun 14, 2010)

htgsupply.com and growco.com have the best prices I can find online, also for AN nutes, globalgrow.com


----------



## hempstead (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the best deal I found on a 4" air cooled hood. It comes with the glass and 4" hose fittings for $60. 
 I ordered it this morning and It has already been shipped and scanned in by UPS. That is fast service and the delivery charge was surprisingly low.


----------



## masterchiefer10 (Jun 14, 2010)

any ideas on how to make a stealth grow box help and get the thread going url is in the reason part https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/340012-make-stealth-grow-box.html


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

If you would like people to respond in your thread, just bump it. No need to spam other threads


----------



## NElobsterpot (Jun 15, 2010)

co2 anyone??


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 15, 2010)

NElobsterpot said:


> co2 anyone??


What your going to order your co2 online? It would be better to pick it up locally so you don't have to pay shipping charges...


----------



## NElobsterpot (Jun 15, 2010)

im not trying to order co2 online i meant regulators/tanks/ hose/ meter anything il need. il fill the tank locally


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 19, 2010)

hey guys any one looking for one of these baby's 4'' inline fans http://cgi.ebay.com/4-inch-INLINE-DUCT-FAN-exhaust-BOOSTER-vent-blower-cool-/120483095338?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c0d5a232a there $19.95 shipping is $15.18 UPS Ground pretty nice deal for an iinline fan some of those other inline cost in the $100'S


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 19, 2010)

merkstillgrows said:


> hey guys any one looking for one of these baby's 4'' inline fans [URL]http://cgi.ebay.com/4-inch-INLINE-DUCT-FAN-exhaust-BOOSTER-vent-blower-cool-/120483095338?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c0d5a232a[/url] there $19.95 shipping is $15.18 UPS Ground pretty nice deal for an iinline fan some of those other inline cost in the $100'S


Those fans are pretty much worthless, a 20$ crack whore could blow better... If your looking for a small fan 100 cfm fan or less look at computer fans they make quite a few that are as cheap and work better.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jun 19, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Those fans are pretty much worthless, a 20$ crack whore could blow better... If your looking for a small fan 100 cfm fan or less look at computer fans they make quite a few that are as cheap and work better.


Agreed. The first fan I ever bought was one of those cheap pieces of shit, and they barely work. Not worth the time.


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 19, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Those fans are pretty much worthless, a 20$ crack whore could blow better... If your looking for a small fan 100 cfm fan or less look at computer fans they make quite a few that are as cheap and work better.


 umm ok a dam computer fan aint gonna do shit if you got an hps, yes it'll help cfls but that's bout it...so tell your crack whore to put that in her pipe an smoke it son.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jun 19, 2010)

merkstillgrows said:


> umm ok a dam computer fan aint gonna do shit if you got an hps, yes it'll help cfls but that's bout it...so tell your crack whore to put that in her pipe an smoke it son.


I know you are trying to add to the thread with the link, but those inline fans wont cool a hps. Quite a few of us have probably been burned by buying those hunk of junks and regret wasting the money on them. You can get 100cfm pc fans for 12 bucks or less on ebay, and are a much better deal.

Nice avatar btw.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 20, 2010)

The best deals are the ones you get from growers that just dont care. I found this awesome garage sale and got a dusty 1000w MH and carbon filter and other stuff like fans, power chords, buckets and stuff for 40 bucks! I dont know how much life its got left but a once in a lifetime deal IMO, i bet they were moving or something, very cool guys


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 20, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I know you are trying to add to the thread with the link, but those inline fans wont cool a hps. Quite a few of us have probably been burned by buying those hunk of junks and regret wasting the money on them. You can get 100cfm pc fans for 12 bucks or less on ebay, and are a much better deal.
> 
> Nice avatar btw.


 yea i was trying but there's gonna be them ignorant people out there who open there mouths. it's like if it aint gonna help them out there gonna grow crazy an start with there shit talking, an thanks bro


----------



## shizz (Jun 21, 2010)

would u 2 plaeas shut up. im looking for a deal and over last four pages all i see is ur he said she said. when u grow up and figure out u cant argue with stupid. ur life gets easier


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 22, 2010)

shizz said:


> would u 2 plaeas shut up. im looking for a deal and over last four pages all i see is ur he said she said. when u grow up and figure out u cant argue with stupid. ur life gets easier


 what deals you looking for bro


----------



## corners (Jun 23, 2010)

nice link..


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jun 23, 2010)

Where can I find a great PH meter and TDS meter?


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 23, 2010)

wannabefarmer said:


> Where can I find a great PH meter and TDS meter?


Hey, check out the new Best Deals Thread, it's under construction but has listed what you're looking for.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/342580-best-deals-thread-updated-version.html


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jun 24, 2010)

Just bought them. Thanks. You should get ad revenue for this!


----------



## corners (Jun 25, 2010)

Just go to your local wally world or lowes. Or 1000lights has the 42 watt for like less then $3 bucks which is dirt cheap.


----------



## Steph187 (Jun 25, 2010)

there are 36 watt CFL's for 99 at dollar general around my way..not sure about urs.


----------



## Big P (Jun 25, 2010)

damn wish i caught you in time this website sells the cheapest priced all name brand meters tell everyone you know who needs a meter free shipping too:

http://www.eseasongear.com/


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 26, 2010)

Big P said:


> damn wish i caught you in time this website sells the cheapest priced all name brand meters tell everyone you know who needs a meter free shipping too:
> 
> http://www.eseasongear.com/


Thats where he went


----------



## MrNiceGuyUNT (Jun 27, 2010)

Subcribed!


----------



## MeJuana (Jun 29, 2010)

New Hydro Shop in Santa Clarita Valley
*Modern Gardens Hydroponics 
*26620 Valley Center Drive #104 
Santa Clarita , CA 91351


----------



## vhsmopnglo (Jun 30, 2010)

Propertyroom.com


----------



## purrrrple (Jul 2, 2010)

When I was down in Florida visiting friends & family, somehow I ended up in a store called The Healthy Harvest. I posted this in the Florida growers thread too.. This guys prices are REDICULOUS. I'm not gonna put up his info because i'm not sure if I could get him in trouble for posting on rui (hes in florida, not cali), but look him up in the yellow pages. Fking insane prices, like 40% off on some items catalouge price. Ebbngro 12 site for $380 ($575 retail), Quantum ballasts for $160, Magnum XXXL 8" for under $200, 4x8 sunhut for $295 etc.. Buddy was cool as hell too.. gave us free samples (greatwhite, hg roots excelurator, bloombastic etc) and even an orchid and some "ghost" pepper seeds (supposedly the hottest in the world).. Located in Pembroke Pines. Tell him purrrrple sent you so next time im in town I can get a discount =P


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 3, 2010)

how about the best deal on a inline fan strong enough to cool off a 250 watt hps and be an exhaust for my 2ft by 2ft and 6ft high grow cabinet? Ive been looking at htg and they have a pretty nice one for $75 thats the best price ive found


----------



## hempstead (Jul 3, 2010)

I use http://www.dchydro.com/product/3225/4-inch-In-Line-Ecoplus-160-CFM/ for a 2dx4wx5h tent with a carbon filter and a air cooled hood and still get negative pressure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> how about the best deal on a inline fan strong enough to cool off a 250 watt hps and be an exhaust for my 2ft by 2ft and 6ft high grow cabinet? Ive been looking at htg and they have a pretty nice one for $75 thats the best price ive found


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xiy/R-100080191/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 3, 2010)

^That's a booster fan, and will not cool off a 250W HPS


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

If it will cool off a 400W why wouldn't it cool a 250W?


----------



## siht7419 (Jul 3, 2010)

There's no way that booster fan can cool a 250.
You need at least a 4 inch fan


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 3, 2010)

530 CFM SIX INCH inline fan with speed controller for 130 shipped, I went for it. Listen they say the speed controller is free but if you search you can find the fan alone for 80 bucks I can't remember what shipping was, I needed the speed controller mine is for active air exchange not cooling lights

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Inch-Inline-Exhaust-Duct-Fan-Blower-Speed-Control-/270545203753?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efdc03229

You can search for this if the link dies: 
*6 Inch Inline Exhaust Duct Fan Blower + Speed Control

P.S. I will report back here ONLY if it is a pile of shit. I get it Wednesday basically 4 more days..
*


----------



## kckennels (Jul 4, 2010)

i can get these lights on ebay for around 50 to 60 bucks already talked to a guy but are these lights good!! or is it just a waste of time???!! let me now! here is the linkhttp://cgi.ebay.com/DIGITAL-AIR-COOL-TUBE-GROW-LIGHT-400-WATT-HPS-MH-400W-/330448457625?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf0434f99


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks for all the links guys showed me a few good ones i didnt know of. now to just try and decide which one to buy..


----------



## nl3004.kind (Jul 10, 2010)

i would try green life garden supply, they are a store in billerica and i've had many good dealings with them... but billerica is a bit of a haul... also "the boston gardener" is a great place to find grow supplies... it is on washington st in the dudley square area... pm me and i'll give you the address or phone number...


----------



## nl3004.kind (Jul 10, 2010)

by the way i don't want to be a stranger, i just haven't been able to post, lost my last id on here... it got hacked...


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Jul 10, 2010)

if anyone is intrested in DWC here is a reallly nice pump for a super cheap price

http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/view-all/sunleaves-durapump-air-950gph/prod_500.html

i plan on buying it myself for DWC, if anyone buys please let me no how it goes by private message cause i wont check back here


----------



## nl3004.kind (Jul 10, 2010)

p3ps1c0la said:


> Anyone know where I can buy LED grow panels in Boston? Like in store? Specifically this one http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=263
> 
> I'd rather not order online but if I have no choice..


sorry, didn't quote the post but my reply is on the last page... good luck, keep growing...


----------



## captain insaneo (Jul 11, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> ^That's a booster fan, and will not cool off a 250W HPS


want to make a bet, i have one of those on a cool tube rig and it did fucking great i was running a250 watt hps and cmh on those


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 11, 2010)

Booster fans do suck heed the warning folks. I bought a 250CFM booster fan for active air exchange, didn't even try to work I thought active air exchange was a joke.... I bought the fan I linked up there and with the speed controller I have to have it on 1/2 power when the lights in the flower side are out or it takes the veg side to 63F too... hehehe The good news is 1/2 is ok for lights on for the flower side too the two rooms are balanced.. The 49 RH is the room I just walked in and closed the door to take the picture.

No way would I use a booster fan on my cooltube, my cooltube is right on the cola of a plant right now lol I mean touching it that is the idea of a cooltube, you need good airflow that light system is 1000w 600w 1000w on a 465CFM hydrofarm inline fan

Point of my post is that I have screwed with booster fans they suck, steer clear! Anyone wanna buy one? lol
(Picture below shows balanced temp, 1 single 530CFM inline 6 inch fan on 50% works but before 1 x 250CFM booster fan didn't work at all. Rooms are 8x5 both sides, two 6 inch ducts with elbows painted black on the inside, this rooms are equal in size, they are 2 flower rooms during winter.)


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 12, 2010)

captain insaneo said:


> want to make a bet, i have one of those on a cool tube rig and it did fucking great i was running a250 watt hps and cmh on those


 Yeah I'll bet you $5 E-dollars that a booster fan wont work as well as an inline fan of the same CFM rating. Save all the money you want; performance will suffer.


----------



## agent11475 (Jul 13, 2010)

https://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=30 this website is awesome for getting glass jars and tins, their prices are unbeatable but they dont have really large containers


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 16, 2010)

Price *$13.00* Qty 
 

New! Shatter Proof Maxum&#8482; F32 T8 Lamps For use with electronic ballasts only. TCLP Compliant 

*FDA, USDA & OSHA Compliant* 
*Coating forms a complete seal* 
Glass, phosphors & mercury are safely contained in case of accidental breakage 
*Length:* 48 inches 
*Diameter:* 1 inch 
*Wattage:* 32 watts 
*CRI:* 91 
*Kelvin:* 5000 
*Lumens:* 3250 
*Pin Configuration:* Bi-Pin 
*Hour Rating:* 34,000 hours 
*Order 4 or more cases and receive free shipping.* *Offer valid for the continental US only, shipping charges still apply for other items.

QuantityDiscounted Price 6-24$12.00 (each) 25-99$11.00 (each) 100+$10.00 (each)



http://www.ultraluxlight.com/shatterproof_t8_181_prd1.htm


----------



## erikcaligrown (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey i just was looking at this HPS light for $78.95 and its complete. Tell me what you guys thing, Im thinking of getting it for my first grow but i dont know if its a good deal.

http://www.hhydro.com/Sun-System-150-W-High-Pressure-Sodium.html


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 21, 2010)

I dont like those as the ballast is built into the reflector, so there is unwanted heat in the grow area. Easier to get a remote ballast and bulb.


----------



## solardavid (Jul 21, 2010)

i totally agree with purplehazin heat loss is money and shorten the ballast lifetime yes remote ballast are better ,i just the ballast kit ie 1000bulbs,ebay, ballast .com fifty % cheaper mount the transformer put a small fan on it, lasts about five years for me ,150 watt hps,or 400 watt hps. just built a 400 watt hps includind bulb for 80.00 us$ hope that helps


----------



## Rudy Rudiger (Jul 21, 2010)

120 air stones at .20 a piece.

http://www.aquacave.com/blue-air-stones-1-120pcs-pack-178.html


----------



## hempstead (Jul 21, 2010)

erikcaligrown said:


> Hey i just was looking at this HPS light for $78.95 and its complete. Tell me what you guys thing, Im thinking of getting it for my first grow but i dont know if its a good deal.
> 
> http://www.hhydro.com/Sun-System-150-W-High-Pressure-Sodium.html


 $66 bucks at dchydro. http://www.dchydro.com/


----------



## trystick (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn, those China LED light prices are really coming down:

http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/led-garden-lights/c262808.html#DCP26-L2

Wholesale - - New 90W LED UFO High Power Hydropon Lamp Grow Light

Unit Price:
USD 172.29 ~ 202.80 / Piece


----------



## CruThikRyderz (Jul 26, 2010)

Theres alot of good insight in this thread. Its gonna take days to read it all and figure out which items are the best..


----------



## CruThikRyderz (Jul 26, 2010)

Starting a small indoor garden. Like 2-4 plants. Wheres a good place to get lights & what size should i get? Been searching this thread but theres so much to go thru.


----------



## Big P (Jul 26, 2010)

Htg supply for your stuff specially for the lights, i suggest thier digital greenhouse but they have a lower riced set if money is tight

Www.htgsupply.com


----------



## CruThikRyderz (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Big P.. that site has everything


----------



## nugglicious (Jul 30, 2010)

*150W HPS Floodlight &#8211; $39.90 + $10 shipping.*

http://www.e-conolight.com/floods/small/small-hid/e-hc1h151z.html

its not a grow light, and is designed to be mounted on a screw-in post. I just used screw loops from the hydro store screwed into the sides, and chains to hang it. You also have to wire the plug itself, and again, i used a 120v ballast cord from the hydro store (but you can also use any three-pronged extension cord), cut the end and matched the color wires together with the light. Took 5 mins. Total cost = under $70 US.

Also, if you wanted, you could take the components out and attach a grow reflector.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330359041873&Category=494&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

£3.50 x30 iluminated microscope

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=130396440705&Category=43555

the cheapest grow tent online (that i could find)

120x120x200 for £64 delivered


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is deal for Nitrous Oxide Chargers, a case of 600 for 200$
http://creamright.com/category/N2O-CASE.html


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 5, 2010)

if you like t5 lights lowes and home depot sells 3 sizes 2, 3 and 4 foot and all color ranges the ballests that hold 2 28w bulbs goes for less than 30 bucks and they come with bulbs and they run cooler than the highoutput 55watt t5 so they can be placed closer to plants. obviosly you need twice the bulbs to equal the 55watters but more light sources is better than 1. so if you buy an equal amount of total wattage you will get a better yeild becuase you will be able to spead light around more even put some on the sides. less shadows. also you can wait for a sale and really score big on a bulk purchase


----------



## BL4ZIN (Aug 6, 2010)

Ph meter best deal ever !!! $16.10 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.42734

Hygrometer and Thermometer $8.72
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.42734


----------



## purplecream (Aug 6, 2010)

BL4ZIN said:


> Ph meter best deal ever !!! $16.10
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.42734
> 
> Hygrometer and Thermometer $8.72
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.42734


They're both the same link.


----------



## purplecream (Aug 7, 2010)

Any cheap dehumidifiers? I'm also looking for a cheap personal ac for my 250 watt grow.


----------



## armond2300 (Aug 7, 2010)

Smart @ss Pots...Killer prices... http://myworld.ebay.com/oldecountrycabin/


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 7, 2010)

Check craigslist purplecream you can usually find used dehumidifiers for around 50$


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 7, 2010)

Magic Flight Vaporizer - Go to Puffitup.com and when checking out, enter discount code "FC-1" for a first time discount of 15%. Total order delivered (to the continental U.S) was $84.15 and included a freebie all-aluminum grinder

I found out about it on another MJ site, but haven't seen it mentioned here


----------



## purplecream (Aug 7, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Check craigslist purplecream you can usually find used dehumidifiers for around 50$


Checked on craigslist and couldn't find anything. Anybody know where i can get a portable ac unit and a dehumidifier?


----------



## hempstead (Aug 7, 2010)

purplecream said:


> Checked on craigslist and couldn't find anything. Anybody know where i can get a portable ac unit and a dehumidifier?


 I got my portable ac at Christmas Tree Shop and it is also a dehumidifier for like $299. I would try local because shipping on those would blow your savings out. You could try www.newegg.com though. Newegg carries small appliances and usually good deals.


----------



## solardavid (Aug 7, 2010)

bought my a/c 6500 btu at lowes 149.00 only 600 watts input important to me i am off-grid


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 8, 2010)

anybody know where to get a decent ph pen for less than $60?


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 8, 2010)

stoup1187 said:


> anybody know where to get a decent ph pen for less than $60?


www.eseasongear.com


----------



## headstrng117 (Aug 9, 2010)

Checked out a ton of the sites recommended for various items on this thread, but never saw anyone mention in specific a good site for light movers? Been having a hard time finding good info on them, and/or a good place to order from. Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## teryy (Aug 10, 2010)

DR150 1.5M GROW TENT KIT 600W £304.99 this place has great deals on complete tents


----------



## Asimon (Aug 12, 2010)

hey if anyone is interested - 
HANNA PH/EC/TDS WATERPROOF METER on eBay, Ends in 3 and a half hours!

Currently on 60$.


----------



## venacular (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok so I need an exhaust fan and this seems to be the best price vs. cfm I can find. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390225445325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT Anyone know of a better option, If not I'm buying?

Also I bought a 600W from gyosupplies at ebay. I got a 600W digital ballast, reflector, cords, and hps/mh bulbs for $128 shipped. Prices are high now due to summer. Best bet is to wait until off season to buy anything grow related.


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 12, 2010)

Here are a couple more fans that are basically the same price so if you want you have some options. I think shipping to my area was like 15$.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 12, 2010)

Anybody know where to get a deal on some 600w HPS?


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 12, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> Anybody know where to get a deal on some 600w HPS?



I have had sucess with these guys twice. I love these bulbs for the price I get a new one every 3rd grow. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3229/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-XO/


----------



## headstrng117 (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone else ever order from DChyrdo.com? The few reviews I could find were pretty mixed.


----------



## hempstead (Aug 13, 2010)

headstrng117 said:


> Anyone else ever order from DChyrdo.com? The few reviews I could find were pretty mixed.


 I use them all the time and I never had a problem and they always ship it the same day or the next day depending what time my order was placed. Plus they have the best prices around.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 13, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I use them all the time and I never had a problem and they always ship it the same day or the next day depending what time my order was placed. Plus they have the best prices around.


Diddo!!!!!


----------



## Asimon (Aug 14, 2010)

*Bio Bizz Root Juice - 250ml @ 8.99$*

http://www.leestropicals.com/biobiroju25.html


----------



## headstrng117 (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the input. Plus rep. to ya both


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 15, 2010)

headstrng117 said:


> Anyone else ever order from DChyrdo.com? The few reviews I could find were pretty mixed.


Ive ordered from them two or three times, and I have never had a problem with anything.


----------



## Hydro929 (Aug 15, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ive ordered from them two or three times, and I have never had a problem with anything.


Only ordered from them once but they shipped a pretty large order halfway across the country in less than a week. Their website could use some work but their prices and service were amazing. Will be ordering from them again. Also read they will work with you on shipping if it's too high. Imagine they would send usps instead of fedex which is the only option they provide on their site.


----------



## Asimon (Aug 15, 2010)

http://hydroponicsunlimited.com/category/DUTCHMASTERNUTRIENTS.html


----------



## HotPhyre (Aug 17, 2010)

Lately i have found great deals on Craigslist!!!!

A 4 in. inline exhaust fan and a 600 HPS set up for 200.00..

Pretty good deal if you ask me it was a dude that tried it out and couldnt do it and it was a brand new set up.

Be careful for scams and robbers, lol. Probly best to carry a a life insurance policy with u.


----------



## BudReaky (Aug 17, 2010)

anyone looking for a FAN and can deal with a little noise(about as loud as a box fan) go get a STANLEY BLOWER from wally world for 45$!the thing is a beast.it has 3 settings with 315 cfm at the highest and i dont remember the other cfm's. the only ehaust fan i use for my 400w/150w grow cab with dual cool tubes.i have to baby intake fans but they are probably not needed. 

Has anyone ordered the "chinese knock off" ballast from dchydro.com ?i think it was 80 bux for a 400w! any input on that ballast would be rewarded handsomely.rep.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 17, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> anyone looking for a FAN and can deal with a little noise(about as loud as a box fan) go get a STANLEY BLOWER from wally world for 45$!the thing is a beast.it has 3 settings with 315 cfm at the highest and i dont remember the other cfm's. the only ehaust fan i use for my 400w/150w grow cab with dual cool tubes.i have to baby intake fans but they are probably not needed.
> 
> Has anyone ordered the "chinese knock off" ballast from dchydro.com ?i think it was 80 bux for a 400w! any input on that ballast would be rewarded handsomely.rep.


I got one and immediately sold it to my buddy been about 4-5 months trouble free he uses bulbs from www.ballastkit.com. Oracle is what the tag says it's a 600 watter. Sorry no pics but I myself use Lumateks 600 watters dimmable got 4 of them for 150 a piece but that place is gone.


----------



## BudReaky (Aug 18, 2010)

well i have a lumatek 400w and a 150w security light remotely ballasted for flowering.i want to get another 400w to include.stanley blower-400w-150w-400w-carbon filter(cool tubes).So the "chinese knock off ballast" brand name is oracle?i have a bulb,so all i would need is a reflector that includes socket and cord?never bought ballast only always complete grow light.


----------



## bratva (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone else try these GE Lucalox 600 HPS bulbs from DC Hydro? Initial lumens & life is higher than the Hortilux 600 & it lacks in some areas in the red spectrum I've used the the Hortilux 600 only so I've never really compared any other bulbs brands. After some research this bulb seems like its the standard model & GE makes a better bulb for horticulture the Lucalox XO PSL.
I called DC Hydro and they told me they've never used it and the best is Hortilux LOL ! Great ! LOL ! Some other possible Hortilux replacements would be Ushio HILUX GRO & Sunmaster. So far I have 1 confirmed go ahead on them more would be appreciated. Thanks

http://www.dchydro.com/product/3229/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-XO/
http://www.gelighting.com/eu/resources/literature_library/product_brochures/downloads/lucalox.pdf
http://www.eyehortilux.com/tb/superhps/EQS-N-52-78-66710.pdf


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 18, 2010)

bratva said:


> Anyone else try these GE Lucalox 600 HPS bulbs from DC Hydro? Initial lumens & life is higher than the Hortilux 600 & it lacks in some areas in the red spectrum I've used the the Hortilux 600 only so I've never really compared any other bulbs brands. After some research this bulb seems like its the standard model & GE makes a better bulb for horticulture the Lucalox XO PSL.
> I called DC Hydro and they told me they've never used it and the best is Hortilux LOL ! Great ! LOL ! Some other possible Hortilux replacements would be Ushio HILUX GRO & Sunmaster. So far I have 1 confirmed go ahead on them more would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> http://www.dchydro.com/product/3229/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-XO/
> ...


I dont know anything about the GE Lucalox, but I can tell you, that you'll be satisified with the Ushio. I actually had a plant curve/move about 15 inches away from a brand new generic bulb to my Ushio. I dont think you can get a better recommendation than that .


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.jebostore.com/20_LBS_Premium_Activated_Carbon_p/c20lbs.htm


20lbs. of activated carbon for $49.75 with free shipping and use coupon code "2010" to get 20% off total price. 


Thought I would share! Enjoy!


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for starting this forum and i hope to look into those sites sometime.


----------



## purplecream (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone know where to get a cheap co2 kit? Or a cheap co2 regulator?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 18, 2010)

purplecream said:


> Anyone know where to get a cheap co2 kit? Or a cheap co2 regulator?


if you're in the US you should check out craigslist. I found a guy locally selling all kinds of hydro equipment on craigslist.


----------



## purplecream (Aug 18, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> if you're in the US you should check out craigslist. I found a guy locally selling all kinds of hydro equipment on craigslist.


Already checked and had no luck.


----------



## bratva (Aug 19, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I dont know anything about the GE Lucalox, but I can tell you, that you'll be satisified with the Ushio. I actually had a plant curve/move about 15 inches away from a brand new generic bulb to my Ushio. I dont think you can get a better recommendation than that .


Thanks Dave, yeah if didn't go with that GE Lucalox I was thinking of going with that Ushio HILUX GRO


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

How bout this:







http://www.amazon.com/Derale-19118-18-Flxfn-Blkspi/dp/B000CN4Y8O


----------



## BudReaky (Aug 19, 2010)

well i looked on craigslist.found a guy who says he is selling his website www.aquatechdepot.com and selling all the inventory at cost.there is a make me an offer tab on the website(for inventory) so go make him an offer!i sent an email asking about a 400w ballast and some AC reflectors ill let u kno what the price he says is.also foun a couple other guys selling like humongous grow ups(like 6x 1k lights and everything you would need for that amount of lights(fans, filters,hoods,vents,ect)do u think he is legit?


----------



## casper23 (Aug 20, 2010)

just got my tent from www.thelashop.com and i am super happy with the product and the price on it. Its a 36x32x62" dark room and it was only $94.99, which was the best deal for the size of it! 
http://www.thelashop.com/product.php?productid=843&cat=77&page=1


----------



## t3hmobster (Aug 20, 2010)

Just found this as I was looking around, price looked a whole lot cheaper than any other lumatek i've seen for sale

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/lumatek-400w-120240v-hpsmh-electronic-ballast-p-2105.html

they also have a 250w lumatek ballast for 99.00 on sale check it out.


----------



## BudReaky (Aug 21, 2010)

go to thebigtomato.com and you can get a 400w lumatek ballast for 139.00 free shipping and go to dchydro.com and u can get a cool tube with cord for 60.00


----------



## purplecream (Aug 21, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> go to thebigtomato.com and you can get a 400w lumatek ballast for 139.00 free shipping and go to dchydro.com and u can get a cool tube with cord for 60.00


Nice post +Rep


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 22, 2010)

Just bought some stuff for my cab from this company on ebay and they sent me this in my email. They have pretty cheap grow tents and other stuff.

"Visit our website at www.theLAshop.com for more selections and get 10% off 
throughout our website. This promotion is only for our valued Ebay customers. 
Just type in our promotional code "ebay10" to get the 10% off throughout our 
website."


----------



## casper23 (Aug 22, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Just bought some stuff for my cab from this company on ebay and they sent me this in my email. They have pretty cheap grow tents and other stuff.
> 
> "Visit our website at www.theLAshop.com for more selections and get 10% off
> throughout our website. This promotion is only for our valued Ebay customers.
> ...


did you buy from ebay or the site itself mate? the LAshop.com offers 50% off everything already, and if you bought from ebay and only got 10% then i say you got had brother


----------



## Coreyhulick (Aug 22, 2010)

whoo lets go smoke a bowl!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2010)

Where can i get THE BEST price on an LED i kno all about the "bargain bullshit" and i dont want that..i want a REAL grow light
1.1w-3w leds..preferable
2.120w-400w
3.no more than $350-650 a pc
Ive seen some 3w new led lights thats lookgood but r pricey..advanced lights have some 180w models that r like 5 hundred something but prollly matches something closer 2 a 400w hid..i want something thats equivalent 2 a 6oow hps..they have some 300w THEY SAY can rival a 600w but there 1watt leds..anyway any help is appeciated


----------



## casper23 (Aug 22, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Where can i get THE BEST price on an LED i kno all about the "bargain bullshit" and i dont want that..i want a REAL grow light
> 1.1w-3w leds..preferable
> 2.120w-400w
> 3.no more than $350-650 a pc
> Ive seen some 3w new led lights thats lookgood but r pricey..advanced lights have some 180w models that r like 5 hundred something but prollly matches something closer 2 a 400w hid..i want something thats equivalent 2 a 6oow hps..they have some 300w THEY SAY can rival a 600w but there 1watt leds..anyway any help is appeciated


hey mate check this site out, its the LA shop that i bout my tent from and will be buying my LED lights from
http://www.thelashop.com/home.php?cat=47

these are the lights i will be going with:
http://www.thelashop.com/product.php?productid=393&cat=47&page=2
$199.00 for a set of 12 LED flood lights with the 12 socket connectors as well. they are 10w each LED flood light, and with 12 of them i should have no issue having a sick grow and harvest. (best deal i have found)


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 22, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Just bought some stuff for my cab from this company on ebay and they sent me this in my email. They have pretty cheap grow tents and other stuff.
> 
> "Visit our website at www.theLAshop.com for more selections and get 10% off
> throughout our website. This promotion is only for our valued Ebay customers.
> ...


Ive ordered from the same people on Ebay who own Lashop.com, and even with the 10% offer, the Lashop isn't worth buying from. You can contact the ebay seller directly, and ask to buy it outside of ebay, and ask for a discount, and they should give it to you. They dont have to pay ebay anything, and have done it a couple of times Ive bought from them. You'll get more than 10% off this way typically. 



casper23 said:


> did you buy from ebay or the site itself mate? the LAshop.com offers 50% off everything already, and if you bought from ebay and only got 10% then i say you got had brother


Lashop is just playing tricks with their prices. They've actually doubled their normal prices, then applied the 50% discount, so it just looks like you are getting a good deal.


----------



## Vento (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi ya fellas 

This is a Great deal for Canna Nutes 

*Cannazym, Canna Boost & Canna PK 13/14 - 125ml bottles*

*All 3 bottles for 9.99*


http://www.homehydro.co.uk/index.php/nutrients/brand/canna/canna-offer-125ml.html

I'm thinking this would be ideal for people on a tight budget or for new growers just starting off ... or people with just a couple of plant's . enough there to do a full grow with lots left over 

No matter how you look at it ... Its cheap .

I have put my oreder in allready )


Think i should stick this in the noobi section to ?

Peace and good thing 

V


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 22, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ive ordered from the same people on Ebay who own Lashop.com, and even with the 10% offer, the Lashop isn't worth buying from. You can contact the ebay seller directly, and ask to buy it outside of ebay, and ask for a discount, and they should give it to you. They dont have to pay ebay anything, and have done it a couple of times Ive bought from them. You'll get more than 10% off this way typically.
> 
> 
> 
> Lashop is just playing tricks with their prices. They've actually doubled their normal prices, then applied the 50% discount, so it just looks like you are getting a good deal.





casper23 said:


> did you buy from ebay or the site itself mate? the LAshop.com offers 50% off everything already, and if you bought from ebay and only got 10% then i say you got had brother



Well, I already purchased 400w HPS ballast/cool tube/ yoyo hangers/bulb for $183 and I still think that is a decent price.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2010)

casper23 said:


> hey mate check this site out, its the LA shop that i bout my tent from and will be buying my LED lights from
> http://www.thelashop.com/home.php?cat=47
> 
> these are the lights i will be going with:
> ...


Those leds arent powerful enough for me..if theres 168 leds and only 10 watts..10w/168 leds=  ...thanks for the heads up tho..
anybody else with some help


----------



## normajean123 (Aug 22, 2010)

anyone know where i can get good cheap reflectors like the ones from this video? parabolic shape, no vertical hoods. 

near the end

6min

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx4w2IMQRxg&feature=related

first min of this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bo97ZGLJhw


----------



## bratva (Aug 23, 2010)

Did a search seems like this site isn't posted yet. I was looking for information on *Denkyu* www.denkyulighting.com brand bulbs that my local shop carries. Found them cheaper on this site than my local shop. Never heard of the brand but their made in Japan not that means their good LOL! or does it? LOL ! I was looking for 600 watt bulbs as well and stumbled on another unknown brand at least for me *Grow Jack Horticulture Lamps.* Can't find any info on that brand. Has anyone used or heard of these brands? Depot Lighting prices are okay depends on what your looking for.

www.depotlighting.com


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 23, 2010)

bratva said:


> Did a search seems like this site isn't posted yet. I was looking for information on *Denkyu* www.denkyulighting.com brand bulbs that my local shop carries. Found them cheaper on this site than my local shop. Never heard of the brand but their made in Japan not that means their good LOL! or does it? LOL ! I was looking for 600 watt bulbs as well and stumbled on another unknown brand at least for me *Grow Jack Horticulture Lamps.* Can't find any info on that brand. Has anyone used or heard of these brands? Depot Lighting prices are okay depends on what your looking for.
> 
> www.depotlighting.com


Ive never heard of either of those brands, but I have learned if you want a good light bulb get one from the large manufacturers/developers of bulbs(not just grow lights). Philips, Osram, Ushio, GE, all fall into this category, and Im probably leaving a couple others out. They've got decades and decades of experience. Or you could go with some 'horticultural lamp developer' who has only been around for a few years, and also likely spend most of their budget on advertising..

If you want a suggestion though, I like Ushio. Osram would probably be my second pick.


----------



## casper23 (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone know where i can find a good price on some high watt CFL lights


----------



## Crypnotic (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought my 105 watt cfl from here. Good price. They also had bulbs that fit my regular light sockets, so I didn't have to buy mogul sockets, which also saved me money. The only thing was that it took the five days to ship my order out. I had to call the customer service to see what was up. They got right on it and sent it out that day. Good prices, good selection, with bulbs many of the others dont carry. Give it look and hope it helps.

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/compact-fluorescents/


----------



## BudReaky (Aug 24, 2010)

appreciate the rep oobe ryeoo ,i just found a sc reflector and 4 inch vortex fan with duct for 100 bux off craigslist.supposed to meet on thursday.
im trying to buy another 400w so i can have 2x400w for flowering.cant decide if i should stick with lumatek from www.thebigtomato.com or get the cheapo ballast from www.dchydro.com the lumatek is 132.00 shipped and the cheapo w/ power cord is arojund 95$ shipped


----------



## BudReaky (Aug 24, 2010)

* air cooled reflector...all i need is a ballast alreadys have bulb,cords ect.


----------



## johnnybash (Aug 25, 2010)

this site is good too 
http://tgchydro.com/hydroponics/


----------



## hempstead (Aug 25, 2010)

johnnybash said:


> this site is good too
> http://tgchydro.com/hydroponics/


 Overpriced. Are you the owner johnnybash? You keep advertising this site and the prices are not very good.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 25, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> appreciate the rep oobe ryeoo ,i just found a sc reflector and 4 inch vortex fan with duct for 100 bux off craigslist.supposed to meet on thursday.
> im trying to buy another 400w so i can have 2x400w for flowering.cant decide if i should stick with lumatek from www.thebigtomato.com or get the cheapo ballast from www.dchydro.com the lumatek is 132.00 shipped and the cheapo w/ power cord is arojund 95$ shipped


Get the Lumatek. Below is a great thread where Lumateks were tested versus some other ballasts, and Lumatek came out on top.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=148472


----------



## Harorld (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you guys recommend Greners.com?


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 26, 2010)

Hydro Terra Corp - I ordered something from them it was discontinued. 2 weeks later I called to finally be given a refund, not a huge deal they did have the best price for that item, I did get my refund. Just a heads up don't order from them and just wait, they do answer phones/emails right away.

This is what I tried to oder: 
*Fungaflor TR 2oz *


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 26, 2010)

Harorld said:


> Do you guys recommend Greners.com?


I just bought my T5 fixture from them, and it arrived just as expected. They also had the cheapest price on the item. Im not sure how other items compare though.


----------



## Terry Tibbs Knows Best (Aug 28, 2010)

5" cooltube on ebay uk - £40.99 including postage http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390225456924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

cheapest cooling light reflector that I can find and i done quite a bit of searching.

any one got any recommendations for UK places to get cheap 30w+ CFL's and 400w+ HID bulbs? 

or fans?

cheers!


----------



## Weedbaser (Sep 1, 2010)

to any body who has used dchydro....do they ship in plain boxes? Does the return address say Maryland Hydro?

Thanks


----------



## hempstead (Sep 1, 2010)

Weedbaser said:


> to any body who has used dchydro....do they ship in plain boxes? Does the return address say Maryland Hydro?
> 
> Thanks


Yes they ship in plain boxes with only a shipping label and it is usually FedEx but you can pick UPS. If you have any special instruction just give em a call, good peops.


----------



## Zcomfort (Sep 3, 2010)

Anybody find cheap clip on fans? I guess the items on ebay for sale ended but one guy had clip on 6" oscillating fan for $5. Another had 10 regular 6" clip on fans for $10.


----------



## hempstead (Sep 3, 2010)

Zcomfort said:


> Anybody find cheap clip on fans? I guess the items on ebay for sale ended but one guy had clip on 6" oscillating fan for $5. Another had 10 regular 6" clip on fans for $10.


I got a couple from Walmart for $5 each on clearance.


----------



## brock (Sep 3, 2010)

Asda are selling 3 CFL bulbs for £2


----------



## Spoc (Sep 3, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Philips 400W Ceramic Metal halide for 41.50, but i got a 15 percent off coupon that make them about 35 a piece. Thats a steal for these bulbs. www.lightingsupply.com
> promo code is for "15% off your next online order" it's "NWC10".


Thank you kind sir, this promo code is still good. You won't find this bulb for $35 anywhere on the Internet.


----------



## Vento (Sep 4, 2010)

Terry Tibbs Knows Best said:


> 5" cooltube on ebay uk - £40.99 including postage http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390225456924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> cheapest cooling light reflector that I can find and i done quite a bit of searching.
> 
> ...


Hi Terry ( Talk to me ! ) ... hehe love the phonejacker 

Anyways ... Cheap UK shop http://www.homehydro.co.uk/ , they are very cheap on most products and will better or match any prices , Also , If your interested , I have a affiliation with them thru my forum that gives members a further 10% Off all products and orders .. If you would like to know more ... feel free to PM me 

( Offer only open to UK Residents atm ...sorry guys  )

Thanks for the heads up on the Cooltube to 

keep duckin and a diveing raaaight ! lol 

V


----------



## bobhamm (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoc said:


> Thank you kind sir, this promo code is still good. You won't find this bulb for $35 anywhere on the Internet.


heres the direct link to the horizontal one, I almost ordered the vertical by mistake, code works a treat! 45$ shipped
http://www.lightingsupply.com/products/product_detail.aspx?product=1343427fa4804e41b9bd353f08196e39&category=99172fa60656481fb998bfaa0944213c


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

3 pack of 30W cfl's for 97 cents at Home Depot


----------



## casper23 (Sep 6, 2010)

i think imma have to get me some of those airpots!


----------



## calicollectives (Sep 6, 2010)

This is an awesome thread. Some of it is a year old, but the links still work. Cool deals.

Here are a couple of deals I've taken advantage of:

Welder's goggles - $8 total after shipping - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280545384050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

White lab coat - $8 total, free shipping - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270588106305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

By the way, I want to post another deal, but I'm not sure how good it is. The box says 75w Lights of America, but it only uses 17w of actual energy. According to the plant, does it count as a 75w lamp or a 17w lamp? All I know is I've been using 3 in my veg chamber and they work very well and I'm putting 4 in my other chambers and I anticipate them working super well for 2 plants in a 16" x 13" chamber. Walmart sells them for about $9.50 each. They run really cool. See here - http://lightsofamerica.com/en/Products/7020.aspx


----------



## withoutAchance (Sep 6, 2010)

the guys at santee hydro have 3 5 tube t5 ballast used for like 20 and returned asking 185 each prally take 170 plus ship on you dime. there in sd county in souther cali
www.santeehydro.com


----------



## VirtualRain (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone got a good place to buy a 400W or 600W HPS lighting system


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 8, 2010)

VirtualRain said:


> Anyone got a good place to buy a 400W or 600W HPS lighting system


ebay

I got a 400w HPS lighting system with a cooltube/hangers/timer for $183 before shipping.


----------



## withoutAchance (Sep 8, 2010)

they dropped down to 160 i dont need them.


----------



## Smokej9009 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm looking for the best deal I can find in a 12,000 or 14,000 BTU dual hose A/C unit. The best I have found so far is a 14,000 BTU unit on Target.com. 

It's a Whynter Eco-Friendly model with free shipping and an additional online purchasing discount. Looked like it was going to be $420-something shipped to my door. 

Can anybody find a better deal on an A/C? Anyone hav experience with Whynter brand units?


----------



## peter tosh (Sep 9, 2010)

east west hydro? are they reliable? the prices are sick but nobody seems to be mentioning them.


----------



## Zcomfort (Sep 9, 2010)

htgsupply is the cheapest place to get 10x10 poly sheets that ive found. on ebay at apluschoic i got 1k switchable ballast with both bulbs a 6'' cooltube, and yoyo hangers for $250 + SH = $285.


----------



## AbsoluteChron (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone know where to score a good deal on a PAR meter?


----------



## doowmd (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's a pretty good organic supply source: http://www.green-living.com/fertilizers-and-amendments.aspx, they had everything from an organic root dip gel to molasses to compost thrive and more. Worth a look.


----------



## NickNasty (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a trimmer similar to the spin pro and its only 300$. Most spin pro's are 400-500$
On Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/MANUAL-SINGLE-BLADE-TUMBLE-TRIMMER-STAINLESS-STEEL-/260613147061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cadc109b5
On there site http://www.usponics.com/usponics/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=55


----------



## kane420x (Sep 12, 2010)

where can i get a good scrubber charcole filter? i need a large one at least 2 feet long by at least 8 inches


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 12, 2010)

kane420x said:


> where can i get a good scrubber charcole filter? i need a large one at least 2 feet long by at least 8 inches


Does this help you?
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/carbonaire-carbon-filters-c-348_349.html


----------



## VirtualRain (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a 2ft long Fluorescent light with 4 lights on it?
For a cheap price?


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

HTG Supply


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=387505

I got one of these the other day... nothing but good things to say about it XD pretty much stopped the smell of my 2 flowering plants, very effective imo.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Sep 13, 2010)

VirtualRain said:


> Anyone know where I can get a 2ft long Fluorescent light with 4 lights on it?
> For a cheap price?


Dont get a 24inch floro. The last 6 inches of any floro tube is basically dead space. So you lose a full foot by buying 2 foot bulbs. Get 4 foot ones if you can make the space.


----------



## chengchu (Sep 13, 2010)

I just bought a bunch of nutrients and some lighting equipment from growannex.com The guys are great and they even price match - no hassle (got my GH micro CHEAP!) highly recommend


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 15, 2010)

The fan is the last 'big' thing we have to buy, and it's a bitch trying to find the "right" one. The local hydro shop wants $82 for... I think a 3" Can Fan? 3" or 4". Short term memory is over rated


----------



## doowmd (Sep 15, 2010)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> The fan is the last 'big' thing we have to buy, and it's a bitch trying to find the "right" one. The local hydro shop wants $82 for... I think a 3" Can Fan? 3" or 4". Short term memory is over rated


Anything like that should be bought from home depot/lowes/ or walmart. One of those 3 will have EXACTLY what u need for as cheap as you'll find it for fans/ducting/etc. Can order online and have em deliver it to the store nearest you sometimes!


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 16, 2010)

doowmd said:


> Anything like that should be bought from home depot/lowes/ or walmart. One of those 3 will have EXACTLY what u need for as cheap as you'll find it for fans/ducting/etc. Can order online and have em deliver it to the store nearest you sometimes!


Y'know, that's what we thought, and all they have is the little bathroom ones. We'll be doing Blue Cheese and Blueberry next round and we're afraid that won't cut it!


----------



## doowmd (Sep 16, 2010)

Check out this thread and see if that's what your looking for.https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html
Eveything required can be bought at wally world.
Hope that helps ya if u weren't already aware of the thread.
 Doowmd


----------



## Ghxoxst (Sep 16, 2010)

Just bought myself some 105 and 85 cfls where i would like to connect 4 ( combination of 65k, 50k, 30k and 27k ) CFLs to a multi parabolic reflector or single reflectors if i must. 

Something like this would be but not wanting to pay 150 for it being i need 4 of them. 

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=196&xSec=40

anyone have any links to cheap parabolic reflectors as so or any single reflectors..? Thanks


----------



## umm....chris (Sep 16, 2010)

how about a 120w led not a cheapo china one and not a 1000 dollar one either


----------



## hempstead (Sep 16, 2010)

Ghxoxst said:


> Just bought myself some 105 and 85 cfls where i would like to connect 4 ( combination of 65k, 50k, 30k and 27k ) CFLs to a multi parabolic reflector or single reflectors if i must.
> 
> Something like this would be but not wanting to pay 150 for it being i need 4 of them.
> 
> ...


Just get this and tinker on a couple sockets with double bulb adapters thingies. http://www.dchydro.com/product/2758/Xtrasun-Aluminum-Wing-Reflecto/


----------



## quietguy420 (Sep 16, 2010)

T5 High Output for VEGGING.
http://www.e-conolight.com/linear-fluorescent-high-bay/8-lamp-commercial/8-lamp-commercial-linear-fluorescent.html

Bulbs
http://1000bulbs.com/product/4968/FHO-54T5865F.html

Gonna switch up myself to eliminate the need for AC in the veg room.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Sep 17, 2010)

For those of you who are talking about exhaust. Please do not waste your money at Home Depot. They might have some panasonic whisper fans, and they are good if stealth is mandatory, but you wont get the better fans that dont require stealth.

Centrifugal fans for pulling air through carbon filters. Axial Fans for cool-tube, or air cooled hoods. Do not mix an Axial fan & carbon filter.

Ive used the crappy fans HD/Lowes has, and they dont cut it. Once you use a centrifugal fan or axial fan in the right way, you'll never want anything else. 

Unfortunately, you either have to pay out the ass at a hydro shop locally, or search around on the web. Its best not to skimp on the key items, as you will realize after your first grow, that you needed more.


----------



## withoutAchance (Sep 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/25-FLOWER-SEED-POTS-PLASTIC-BLACK-5-25-STURDY_W0QQitemZ110576251690QQcategoryZ20518QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4012.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I&itu=MRU-11700%2BUCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=12&pmod=150491094457&ps=63&clkid=5603773693092075338

http://cgi.ebay.com/40-FLOWER-POTS-black-WITH-TRAYS-PLASTIC-5-25-SQUARE_W0QQitemZ150483354677QQcategoryZ20518QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4012.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I&itu=MRU-11700%2BUCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=12&pmod=150491094457&ps=63&clkid=5603744717697423218

http://cgi.ebay.com/GROWERS-POTS-TRAYS-BRAND-NEW-SPACE-SAVING-/110585197569?pt=Planters_Pots&hash=item19bf643401

45 5" pots only 30usd includeing shipping


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> For those of you who are talking about exhaust. Please do not waste your money at Home Depot. They might have some panasonic whisper fans, and they are good if stealth is mandatory, but you wont get the better fans that dont require stealth.
> 
> Centrifugal fans for pulling air through carbon filters. Axial Fans for cool-tube, or air cooled hoods. Do not mix an Axial fan & carbon filter.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I use one as an exhaust on the top of my 2x4x4 foot tent that has a four foot, four tube t-5 and it barely keeps the tent at a reasonable temp. This is a fan...

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/vortex-inline-fans-c-76_352.html

And for those interested in t-5 lighting, if you have a couple of inches to spare height wise, I would recommend a high bay fixture. This is where I got mine. I got nothing but the fixture, I wired it with a lamp cord. I would recommend an 18/3 cord, it has a ground and you can pick up a piece however long you want at either home depot or lowe's or if you have an old orange extension cord that is damaged, that would work too as long as the piece you need is not damaged.

http://www.contractorlighting.com/high-bay-fluorescent-4lmp-t5ho-120277-p-152.html


And here you can find some occasional good deals with free shipping.

http://www.air-n-water.com/


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 22, 2010)

STANLEY BLOWER.Home depot.cools my 2x400w tent just fine with a carbon filter attached


----------



## Frisky Dingo (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/customkititems.asp?kc=HLHPS10SEW&eq

1000 watt hps bulb, Hood and Ballast all for $209


----------



## growalater (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a good deal on a 6inch inline fan and carbon filter that are not HUGE, and has a good warranty?


----------



## hempstead (Sep 23, 2010)

dchydro has a 150w hps for $30. WTF WOW! http://www.dchydro.com/product/3661/150-HPS-Sun-Budget-Complete/


----------



## smitdog (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.aghydroponics.com/Indoor-Horticultural-Grow-Rooms-s/320.htm

Free shipping on growlab grow tents .. and great pricing ... i got the growlab clone lab for $243 shipped to my door ..


----------



## smitdog (Sep 25, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.com/candyshopdiscounthydro/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

3.5 light rail 6 rpm complete kit .. $175.95 free shipping .. one of the few deals i found while revamping my room .


----------



## annahasier (Sep 26, 2010)

check out induction grow lights for high lumens and very little heat. plants love them. I have 2 100 watters that get me thru budding in a 30 x 30 tent. ck out the youtube video on indagro


----------



## chengchu (Sep 27, 2010)

check this out: http://www.growannex.com/propagation-equipment/4044-ez-clone-machine-60-sites.html 60 site EZ cloner for $275.00

Also bought a 400W Lumatek: http://www.growannex.com/ballasts/1121-lumatek-400w-120240v-hpsmh--e-ballast.html for $113 

They also have advanced nutrients at a great price


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Make your own smart pot!! Wayy cheaper than buying online or from the hydro store!!!

So I went to Walmart tonight for some supplies for the cloner, and i found stuff to make smart pots for hella cheap!!! So my girl and I spent some QT together sewing up some various sized smart pots. 

This one is a little bigger than a shot glass, maybe a 1/2 cup in size







And this one is probably about a gallon and a half


----------



## m power23 (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^^ What is the material called and how much was it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just used Polyester felt, and to make a 3 gallon smart pot, it cost me $1 in materials.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 2, 2010)

Is this a good ballast>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-1000-Dimmable-Electronic-Ballast/dp/B002TARLLK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1286021893&sr=8-2-spell

Looks like a good deal I have seen some for almost $400.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 3, 2010)

Also found this hortilux super hps http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/hortilux-1000w-hps.html


----------



## JXChaos (Oct 4, 2010)

lot of 50, 23watt, cfl's
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-50-CFL-COMPACT-FLUORESCENT-23W-LIGHT-BULBS-CFLs-/150477649483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23092ab64b

$44.99 + Free shipping. seems like a great deal


----------



## tattoojoe (Oct 5, 2010)

JXChaos said:


> lot of 50, 23watt, cfl's
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-50-CFL-COMPACT-FLUORESCENT-23W-LIGHT-BULBS-CFLs-/150477649483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23092ab64b
> 
> $44.99 + Free shipping. seems like a great deal


Thats a bad ass deal,, im ordering one

There perfect for flowering,, ima add like 15 for supplemental lighting to my 2 600w or maybe just use to clone and keep my mothers, or maybe both


----------



## ImLiquorSicc (Oct 8, 2010)

not sure what fan is better but here are some good deals for ya on inlines 
http://tjernlund.com/Retail/fans_M6.htm has 6" inlines w/530 cfm and says they will price match on similar fans with 1 year warrantee

this is a 6" hydrofarm active air inline for 79.00 with a 5 year warrantee: 400cfm
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html

and then there is the valueline inline fan with 432 cfm for 79.90
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html


I am gonna need three inline fans but I am not sure which ones to get. I would hate to buy three fans that I dont like, I almost wanna buy one of each but that is just inconvenient i think. 
I will use one to circulate my veg room with passive intake one for flower room and one to cool my hood. any suggestions on which one or if i should mix it up with different ones. I will use a carbon filter so I was leaning towards the valueline or the first one because of the cfm... my rooms are both 4x4 so it may be a bit overkill to have 500cfm but then again its never too much circulation right?
opionions/experiences/reviews would be helpful. Gotta make a purchace soon so I would like some input in helping me decide. Thanks


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 8, 2010)

I have that first one and it is making an unbalanced noise now.. But I run high humidity I think I am killing it? It is active air exchange duty between two 60 to 70% RH rooms.. It is still going but now in my house you can slightly hear it going whomp whomp whomp whomp


----------



## JXChaos (Oct 8, 2010)

tattoojoe said:


> Thats a bad ass deal,, im ordering one
> 
> There perfect for flowering,, ima add like 15 for supplemental lighting to my 2 600w or maybe just use to clone and keep my mothers, or maybe both


I was thinking about redo the 8 ounces for under a 100 bucks just... better  you would get some cool buds prolly be able to do four or five plants. anyways just some random thinking


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

craigs list you can get stupid cheap deals on hydro gear all the time.. so many people out there getting out of the game right now


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Oct 19, 2010)

hiroshima said:


> i buy all my temperture and hygrometers from here. worth the read!
> http://www.forttex.com/


Euro prices & plugs.. i hate that about the plug-ins


----------



## smithmds (Oct 20, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> T5 High Output for VEGGING.
> http://www.e-conolight.com/linear-fluorescent-high-bay/8-lamp-commercial/8-lamp-commercial-linear-fluorescent.html
> 
> Bulbs
> ...


--
I just went to Home Depot and bought the T5 ballasts, bulbs, and plugs separately. Then just build and connect it all together with some wood, screws, and zip ties...AND BAM! you just saved yourself $100. It cost me $140 to build an eight bulb T5 lighting setup. Liked it so much after the first time, I went and built a second. And yes, it did eliminate the need for AC in my veg room.


----------



## Str8Dank (Oct 22, 2010)

smithmds would you mind snapping some pics, providing some links and doing a diy on how to build one of these? for a guy with one post you would get so much love and rep for doing this!!!


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 22, 2010)

Im surprised more hydro store owners arent on here. Throw me a PM and ill sell you anything at 20% off retail. anything and everything. brand new with a warranty. heres a pic of part of my store..


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 23, 2010)

hoagtech said:


> Im surprised more hydro store owners arent on here. Throw me a PM and ill sell you anything at 20% off retail. anything and everything. brand new with a warranty. heres a pic of part of my store..


Please list prices on Hortulux Eye Bulbs 1000w with shipping to California.. Both kinds please or at least what you have. Also whats up if they are busted on arrival I won't bullshit you but I don't want problems, or blow out in 10 minute big gaping hole have been there too.


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 23, 2010)

Its 103.96 for the 1000w HPS Horitilux. and 99.96 for the 600w HPS hortilux. I dont charge shipping for bulbs in the continental US. Just PM me and ill send you a paypal invoice. If you buy six at once the prices are 98.76 for 1000w and 94.96 for 600 watters. And I will replace any broken bulbs in shipping.


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 23, 2010)

I can easily find better prices.. I don't feel hydro shops should post on this thread it should be users who link them and the deals should be awesome.


----------



## Acriminal (Oct 24, 2010)

Just bought my first 600W setup. I have to find ways to cool my room now.

600W light package

which MH bulb do you recommend?

http://www.growannex.com/25-bulbs

thanks


----------



## toomuchdiesel (Oct 24, 2010)

needed a second blower and found this one at lowes for $49.99 and it blows 480 CFM 12"fan
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=153139-1621-4914&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3096129&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## erica o (Oct 25, 2010)

4" Mountain Air Carbon filter - it says $114 but when I put it into my cart it's only charging $97. 
I also found some cheap VITALINK nutrients. 
Has anybody ordered from this site?? It seems too good! 

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/4-mountain-air-carbon-filter-100400-240m3-137-p.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2010)

best prices on 600w bulbs + comparisons CHECK IT OUT and give up some rep


----------->https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/378459-specs-comparisons-600w-hps-bulbs-post4808137.html#post4808137


----------



## Mr.E Man (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello does anyone have deals on a 20 lb or 50 lb aluminum c02 tank with the regulator solenoid and flow meter... also any ideas as far as automation go would be cool...

i saw this http://www.iaqsource.com/product.php?p=supco_iaq50&product=175193 earlier but i dunno how i would get it to switch the tank on and off. I also saw this simple automation solution http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ppm-co2-monitor-and-controller-p-3013.html. 

Please help (pM me or whatever) ill give ya loads of that rep! I've been looking all over and the best deals i could find is 20 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank Compressed Gas Air Cylinder for Keg Beer for $110 and HydroFarm CO2 (.2-2 cubic feet per hour) with Timer for $125. Along with the above automation options.


----------



## withoutAchance (Nov 1, 2010)

seen c02 alarms today a Hdepot and Wally for 40 bucks that have LED display with PPM reading sum with data logging of Maxis. goo ddeal considering a grow shop cheap ppm mointor with out automation is over 150.00


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2010)

withoutAchance said:


> seen c02 alarms today a Hdepot and Wally for 40 bucks that have LED display with PPM reading sum with data logging of Maxis. goo ddeal considering a grow shop cheap ppm mointor with out automation is over 150.00


do not listen to this guy he is talking about CO alarms not CO2 alarms... carbon monixside is not the same as ---->carbon dioxide<------thats what plants use


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2010)

withoutAchance said:


> seen c02 alarms today a Hdepot and Wally for 40 bucks that have LED display with PPM reading sum with data logging of Maxis. goo ddeal considering a grow shop cheap ppm mointor with out automation is over 150.00


do not listen to this guy he is talking about CO alarms not CO2 alarms... carbon monoxide is not the same as ---->carbon dioxide<------thats what plants use


----------



## withoutAchance (Nov 2, 2010)

my bad ohh well sorry guys im no expert although my co2 burner burns propane and it produces c02 and Co and their has got to be some relivance in those 2 gas in the rate of produtions if it could be figured out one mite be able to use one of these. shit is striaght!


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 4, 2010)

amazon.com has 120mm pc case fans in a 4 pack for 13 bucks. just bought them today. they move something like 42 cfm and decibel level below 20db. i cant get the link to work but they are "cooler master 120 mm silent case fan 4 in 1 pack. next day shipping and everything for 16 bucks. cant beat that with a stick. ------word 


p.s.- if anyones interested im starting a white dwarf and himalayan blue diesel auto grow in a converted mini fridge. hit me up if it sounds worthwhile to hear about and ill do my first journal


----------



## PakChild (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a good cheap Co2 controller at???


----------



## Boarder86 (Nov 9, 2010)

How about a new in box Green Air MCC-1 for $400


----------



## imagreenwitya (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is my contribution


http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=16-1394&catname=electric

150 CFM 115 VAC CENTRIFUGAL BLOWER

Item# 16-1394 

*Our Price $18.99*


----------



## guitargodj32 (Nov 12, 2010)

i got mine off craigslist, depends on where you are though


----------



## mas3372 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking to spend the least possible on a decent PH meter for my nutrients. 

Also, need a 4inch centrifugal fan. running a 600w HPS in a 3x4x6 cabinet with 2 passive intakes. I think the 4" will keep it cool enough.

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 14, 2010)

amazon has a great price on the oaktron ph2 meter...I got mine at the hydro store cost me 85 bucks. Online was about 60.


----------



## mas3372 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Marine...I ended up buying one of the milwaukees off ebay for $10...lets see if it works. I'm in RI myself.


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey no problem mas...gl and happy growing. Feel free to pvt msg me if you want.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Nov 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280526860051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

110v to 12v Molex plug (For running PC fans)

Does not come with the power cord to wall, but its a regular PC 3 pronged plug. Like this http://www.johnraul.com/images/computer-power-cord.jpg

I have boxes of those cords so this was a great deal at 5.50 shipped.


----------



## sawdustjo (Nov 16, 2010)

I just signed up to post this since I have found a number of good deals from this thread.

Rope ratchet for $8.95 / pair
http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/home-page-products/rope-ratchet-2-pack.html

They have lots of good deals but I bought the ratchets and a max fan 10" for $262.

http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/specials.html

Peace


----------



## aero45 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheap Aero Timers: http://shop.ebay.com/chirocolt45/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

or try http://shop.ebay.com/chirocolt45/m.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Desktop-Indoor-Air-Quality-Monitor-Temperature-RH-CO2-/200536365999?pt=UK_AudioElectronicsVideo_Video_TelevisionSetTopBoxes&hash=item2eb0e61baf#ht_4176wt_974

thats as cheap as they get


----------



## MeJuana (Nov 18, 2010)

It does seem cool to have a C02 monitor but for 120 bucks I dunno.. That is nice to know it exists though, I have my controller to read everything but a backup reading would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

well if you have a tank and releasing the co2 manually it a cheaper way to know where your at


----------



## imagreenwitya (Nov 19, 2010)

Had a couple 120mm 130cfm PC fans and used this to turn them into inline fans . (4" ducting)

http://www.coolerguys.com/cgfvdt120.html



13.95

Worked great

Here is a 110v 105 CFM 115 VAC AXIAL DAYTON FAN

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=16-1396&catname=electric

DAYTON 4WT47 axial fan. Black painted cast aluminum housing. Includes three foot power cord with 115 volt grounded plug and two grill guards. Tested and in good condition.

9.99


----------



## Treehugginhipster (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a good deal on 5gallon buckets say under $2?


----------



## love2gro (Nov 20, 2010)

Treehugginhipster said:


> Does anyone have a good deal on 5gallon buckets say under $2?


get yourself A painter friend...im sure they will have tons of buckets


----------



## P Smith (Nov 20, 2010)

I know they have been listed before, but I wanted to share my experience w/ yescomusa.com-on ebay. Excellent customer service. Mistake was made and the item I ordered it did not have everything, it took one phone call and they overnighted the missing item-no charge to me. Just thought I'd share


----------



## lotsOweed (Nov 21, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I know they have been listed before, but I wanted to share my experience w/ yescomusa.com-on ebay. Excellent customer service. Mistake was made and the item I ordered it did not have everything, it took one phone call and they overnighted the missing item-no charge to me. Just thought I'd share


+Rep. Thats good to know. Been thinkin of ordering a couple things from them


----------



## meezy4tw (Nov 21, 2010)

I use this site alot actually some damn good deals here.
2 door grow tents 96x48x78 for 199.99 
http://growace.com/grow-tents.html
400 watt hps cool tube reflector and magnetic ballast, comes with bulb, hanging kit, timer and ballast for 209.95 (not too bad)
http://growace.com/400w-grow-light-kits.html
also they have some nice bubble bags  3 of the 5 gallon ones are 50 dollars, and the 5 bag set of 5 gallon ones is only 10 more dollars.
http://growace.com/accessories/bubble-bags.html
3 packs of 5 gallon smart pots are going on here for 9.95, not a bad buy in my opinion...
http://growace.com/accessories/grow-pots-and-bags.html

For the LED growers, they have a pretty decent selection of bulbs/fixtures, everything from 14 watt blue or red spectrum bulbs for 35.95 all the way up to the 300 watt advanced spectrum quad band fixtures running for 719.95, apparently these costaround 850 normally.
http://growace.com/led-lights.html
Anyways, I like this site, lots of deals going on all the time and decent prices even on the other stuff.


----------



## In.The.Basement (Nov 21, 2010)

here's my contribution

https://www.ultralohydro.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3

i thought their prices on lights were pretty on par with low ebay prices.


----------



## supaleeb (Nov 21, 2010)

Treehugginhipster said:


> Does anyone have a good deal on 5gallon buckets say under $2?


You can also try HD ($2.50ea):

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xmi/R-100087613/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Also, here's a package deal on a complete light system with a 1000 Watt sunlight supply Digital Galaxy Ballast, Lumz'n Bloom wing reflector and PlantMax 1000 Watt HPS bulb for $340.

http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1155


----------



## Spun (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok.....its Thanksgiving. Black Friday tomorrow. I am looking for a 150w mh for a veg chamber......anybody run across any good deals yet?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 25, 2010)

Best I can find right now for a 1000w bulb, valueline ballast, reflector 6" and cables is $244 from bghydro.com for their black friday deals.......

Anyone find an air cooled 6" setup any better? Buying tomorrow!


----------



## Spun (Nov 25, 2010)

This is Exactly what I found and Bought. Pretty Cool setup but hey its only 209 bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOLED-HOOD-6IN-/370459338144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564118e5a0#ht_4430wt_1320


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2010)

16 gallon shop vacs are only 30 bucks at home depot. only today 

reg. price is 99 bucks.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 26, 2010)

Spun said:


> This is Exactly what I found and Bought. Pretty Cool setup but hey its only 209 bucks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOLED-HOOD-6IN-/370459338144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564118e5a0#ht_4430wt_1320


1000w, not 400w.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Best I can find right now for a 1000w bulb, valueline ballast, reflector 6" and cables is $244 from bghydro.com for their black friday deals.......
> 
> Anyone find an air cooled 6" setup any better? Buying tomorrow!


 HTG supply, $239.95--> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-Premium-1,000-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp

Edit: missed the air cooled part.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 26, 2010)

Most likely ordering it from bghydro.com today. Their black friday deals are really pretty sweet. Cant really seem to get the ballasts/reflectors down any more and the rest is just bulbs so..............

BTW eBay has nice dual arc 1000w bulbs for like $35 shipped. They come from Ontario and are totally legit. You'll see em there if you search for price. Straight HPS for me, the dual arcs I was researching if using an Under Current system, which costs too much.


----------



## manta (Nov 26, 2010)

anyone know where i can get a *good* 90w ufo for about 150?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 26, 2010)

Dont do it manta............ Unless you just dont want good nugs! At the least check out the CAP 150w self contained HID. You'll get a much better and prettier yield for a comparable price.


----------



## mr.waffle (Nov 27, 2010)

Where can i find a 600w with a air cooled hood for the best price so far the best i have seen is the digital greenhouse at htg for 235... anyone find any better?


----------



## hempstead (Nov 27, 2010)

mr.waffle said:


> Where can i find a 600w with a air cooled hood for the best price so far the best i have seen is the digital greenhouse at htg for 235... anyone find any better?


 Have you tried plantlighthydro? 600w hps ballast for 119.90 http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-valuline-600w-hps-remote-ballast-p-2934.html
and a reflector for $60+ http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-reflectors-c-338_806.html
I have used them a few times and never had a problem.
Bulbs are cheaper at dchydro though. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3582/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-HO/
Dchydro used to have a cooltube for 60 bucks but the price went up. Their ballasts are good deals though. Good luck.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 27, 2010)

plantlightinghydro is great, they were just a few dollars from bghydro's price but didnt stock extension cords for ballasts to reflectors which is why i went BG. They are in Ohio too which is a hell of a lot nicer than Cali for anyone in Canada or East Coast


----------



## convict156326 (Nov 27, 2010)

wheres the cheapest inline fan? trying to cool and odor control a 40x40x70 tent, 400 hps. trying to go cheaper than http://htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp


----------



## convict156326 (Nov 27, 2010)

gonna try the diy carbon filter from the first post. also im an idiot how do i subscribe? i finally figured how to rep thuogh


----------



## convict156326 (Nov 27, 2010)

im not sure but this seemed like a sweet deal to me enough that im getting it, http://htgsupply.com/Product-Original-Organic-Grow-Kit.asp has the tent, 400 hps/mh, grow bags, nutes, soil, then im adding http://htgsupply.com/Product-8in-Inline-Duct-Fan.asp , an 8" inline fan, hoping thats enough fan. trying to find out,. also this guys setup is gonna save me like 200.00 https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html . also for co2 im gonna try https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/258474-homemade-co2-guide.html . hope i did this right.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 27, 2010)

When you "go advanced" when clicking reply, you'll see the subscription menu there. Set it to subscribe with email notifications, daily notifications, or none and just hit the subscriptions link. Enjoy......


----------



## convict156326 (Nov 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> When you "go advanced" when clicking reply, you'll see the subscription menu there. Set it to subscribe with email notifications, daily notifications, or none and just hit the subscriptions link. Enjoy......


awesome, thanks


----------



## Stromedome234 (Nov 28, 2010)

Not sure if this thing works, I found this zero water thing a wally world for a lil under 35 bucks and it comes with a tds meter. 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13724338&findingMethod=rr


----------



## manta (Nov 28, 2010)

I need the 90w ufo for a number of reasons. Right now im doing cfls. Thats no fun. I thought leds would atleast be some improvement. In essence. I am growing in a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot thats 5 feet tall box. A 90w led with 4 or more cfls will grow 3-4 small plants lst'd and topped, and ive done this before, just with cfls. This is all done in my attic and just worried about thermal cams, which is why im not doing hid. I have nearly no exhaust so heat would be an issue with hid (i think?). Anyway, what would be better for my situation? 90w led ufo for 150$ +cfls or some kind of hid? please tell meh =).

edit: where can i find a "self contained cap 150w hid"? never heard of it sorries


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 28, 2010)

manta said:


> I need the 90w ufo for a number of reasons. Right now im doing cfls. Thats no fun. I thought leds would atleast be some improvement. In essence. I am growing in a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot thats 5 feet tall box. A 90w led with 4 or more cfls will grow 3-4 small plants lst'd and topped, and ive done this before, just with cfls. This is all done in my attic and just worried about thermal cams, which is why im not doing hid. I have nearly no exhaust so heat would be an issue with hid (i think?). Anyway, what would be better for my situation? 90w led ufo for 150$ +cfls or some kind of hid? please tell meh =).
> 
> edit: where can i find a "self contained cap 150w hid"? never heard of it sorries


http://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=788&navid=70

Its a 150w HPS lamp in a ventilated enclosure already built into the reflector with ballast inside. Just plug it in to any wall. Hell, you could plug 12 of these into a single 20amp outlet.  Keep your little CFL's for vegging, and then toss them under this for flower.

Its $79.95 RETAIL, so you can certainly find 20% off it if you shop around.......

Yield-wise, if plant canopy and environment is optimal, you'll peak at about 225g per harvest without CO2.

Good luck.............


----------



## horsepower850 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have just found a great price for a 1000w electronic ballast with HPS and MH bulb. With 6" cool tube. $357 to my door with Cali sales tax incluced.
www.thelashop.com


----------



## gonnagro (Nov 28, 2010)

manta said:


> I need the 90w ufo for a number of reasons. Right now im doing cfls. Thats no fun. I thought leds would atleast be some improvement. In essence. I am growing in a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot thats 5 feet tall box. A 90w led with 4 or more cfls will grow 3-4 small plants lst'd and topped, and ive done this before, just with cfls. This is all done in my attic and just worried about thermal cams, which is why im not doing hid. I have nearly no exhaust so heat would be an issue with hid (i think?). Anyway, what would be better for my situation? 90w led ufo for 150$ +cfls or some kind of hid? please tell me


If you have hardly any ventilation go with UFO's and CFL's. I've done it three times and it works fine. My UFO's (2009 Gotham Hydro UV's), are for sale if your interested. Just got a tent and going to upgrade to 1 300W LED panel. Let me know.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Nov 28, 2010)

convict156326 said:


> wheres the cheapest inline fan? trying to cool and odor control a 40x40x70 tent, 400 hps. trying to go cheaper than http://htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp



http://www.tigerhydro.com/sw-ilfan04.html

Add coupon TIGERHYDRO and its 58.45 for a 4" inline fan

prod info 

Superior steel construction and convenient. 
Come with 2 sizes: 4" and 6". 
Speed controllable and balanced motors with permanently lubricated ball bearings ensure vibration-free operation
CFM 126


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 28, 2010)

*$545 Heater/AC/Dehumidifier/Air Purifier*
I already have all of the above unfortunately, but I wanted to point out to anyone interested that the above is available w/ free shipping-to-store from Walmart, and it's rated at 12,000 BTU's so clearly it works well for a large space.
*$260 1000W MH/HPS Switchable Lights (everything included, even timers)*
Go to ebay.com and look up "yescomusa".


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 28, 2010)

Gamberro said:


> *$545 Heater/AC/Dehumidifier/Air Purifier*
> I already have all of the above unfortunately, but I wanted to point out to anyone interested that the above is available w/ free shipping-to-store from Walmart, and it's rated at 12,000 BTU's so clearly it works well for a large space.
> *$260 1000W MH/HPS Switchable Lights (everything included, even timers)*
> Go to ebay.com and look up "yescomusa".



Could you show the links..when I searched on ebay I didn't get any results..same on walmart.com


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 28, 2010)

420Marine said:


> Could you show the links..when I searched on ebay I didn't get any results..same on walmart.com


The seller probably sells something else now. on eBay the best search term is "1000w grow kit" or "1000w grow system".

Enjoy!


----------



## djfloms (Nov 29, 2010)

decent deals on lights http://www.greners.com/packages/grow-light.html


----------



## summitoker (Nov 29, 2010)

quantum digi ballasts for cheap(other brands to)
http://www.dchydro.com/category/BST0/Grow-Light-Ballasts/
Inline fans for cheap
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-inline-fans-c-76_744.html


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 29, 2010)

420Marine said:


> Could you show the links..when I searched on ebay I didn't get any results..same on walmart.com


Well here's the Walmart link in case anybody is interested.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Soleus-Air-12-000-btu-Heat-Pump-a-c-with-HEPA/14666947


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 30, 2010)

@kitty thanks will do..also I sent you a PM RE: the glass work.


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 30, 2010)

@Nick...sorry didn't see their was another page bro..thanks for the link...I would love to know if that unit needs to be vented through a window


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 30, 2010)

420Marine said:


> @Nick...sorry didn't see their was another page bro..thanks for the link...I would love to know if that unit needs to be vented through a window


"Easy Installation - Simple steps required to install window kit venting system, which prevents air from recirculating back into the room from the outside." Looks like a yes.


----------



## Travisheals (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?skuId=100610&productId=100610&WT.mc_id=Shopping_Feed_Products_Google_Free_Listing


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00917909000P?vName=Power+Tools+&+Equipment&cName=Equipment&sName=Wet-Dry+Vacs&prdNo=8

Part of the the contribution in my sig. A charcoal filter that I'm proud of.


----------



## convict156326 (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry to beat a dead horse but does anyone know wher i can find nutes cheaper than my hydro store? cause its ridonculous there


----------



## relic12 (Nov 30, 2010)

hi everyone, first post for a first time grower here. right now i have two 125W cfls (2700K, 6500K) vegging a couple AFs but i was considering adding an HPS to the mix for flowering. i'm pretty limited budget-wise so this - http://www.dchydro.com/product/3661/150-HPS-Sun-Budget-Complete/ - seems like an amazing deal. i was wondering, though, about the "NO POWER CORD INCLUDED, DIY." what would this DIY entail? would i have to have some knowledge of electrics/wiring, or is there some sort of power cord i could buy and add to it? thanks for any info and awesome thread by the way.


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 30, 2010)

this looks like a good cab
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/185-3442423-1924159?asin=B0013TP0A2&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=|B0013TP0A2&CPNG=furniture&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B0013TP0A2&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 30, 2010)

Where can i find the cheapest grow tents? I need like a 5x5 or 4x4 for like $150 bucks


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Nov 30, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Where can i find the cheapest grow tents? I need like a 5x5 or 4x4 for like $150 bucks[/QUO
> 
> most of the time i find the lowest prices on amazon i just recently ordered a 4,2,5 tent for 68 before shipping, heres the link to the tents http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=grow+tents&x=0&y=0 make sure to +rep if i helped ya out


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey and what about a cheap ass drying rack and some good small trimmers for bud trimming i need to get this stuff before the end of the month. thanks


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 1, 2010)

There's a lot to consider in regards to dual arc and I have not tried this place ever. This is just a link to the cheapest 1000w Dual Arc bulb I have seen.
http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/dual-arc-1000w-lamp-mh-and-hps-in-one-bulb-p-1593.html?osCsid=d1e164c2069db9f88d28ce1093774fc6

P.S. I didn't check shipping, not seriously considering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C921UK/ref=pe_88520_17837520_pe_vfe_d1

600 w hps 29.99


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C921UK/ref=pe_88520_17837520_pe_vfe_d1
> 
> 600 w hps 29.99


And a 600w ballast ending in 3 hours for wicked cheap. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUNLIGHT-SUPPLY-HPS400-BALLAST-600W-/110615995787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c13a258b#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 2, 2010)

Best Grow cabinet option I've seen just waiting to happen
https://www.schooloutfitters.com/catalog/product_info/pfam_id/PFAM1981/products_id/PRO6770?sc_cid=shopzilla.com_SAN-EAWR-361872#Specification
$274.99 Locking, Steel, Good Size!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sunlight-Supply-M1000-1000W-Lighting-Ballast-HPS-MH_W0QQitemZ390267948091QQcategoryZ58145QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZe17002.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=6&pmod=110615995787&ps=63&clkid=5379389197565736994#ht_6163wt_1139

1000 W HPS/MH Ballast ONLY 50 BUCKS


----------



## Smokey1225 (Dec 3, 2010)

I need a 4x4 grow tent wheres the cheapest spot to buy one thanks roll it up!


----------



## hempstead (Dec 3, 2010)

Smokey1225 said:


> I need a 4x4 grow tent wheres the cheapest spot to buy one thanks roll it up!


http://www.amazon.com/Mylar-HYDROPONIC-48x48x76-LEDwholesalers-GYO1008/dp/B002V9PBXO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291441759&sr=8-2
Best deal I found and free shipping.


----------



## Woodinvilleguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have bought two and both are a piece of crap and I don't even know if I will waste my money on shipping them back for their warranty. Bought this on Ebay 
*EZ 101 PORTABLE TANKLESS HOT WATER HEATER NATURAL GAS 
*

for less than $125.00 put the ice box cooler on top to cool down the exhaust vent and it has not failed me once. Anyone who wants to buy my Hydrogen Pro generators, will sell them dirt cheap.


Integra21 said:


> Here's some links to my personal favorites:
> Hydrogen CO2 generator $100 off:
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-water-cooled-co2-generator-lp-113.html
> Setinal CO2&envoronmental controller chepest price not on ebay:
> ...


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 4, 2010)

1000w Dual Arc Switchable ballast 

Just bought one of these and well its works great, nice ballast, great bulb at a great price, The hood is a little on the cheap side, well not a little its very cheap lol very bendy but the bulb alone makes up for it. i want to get 4 and hang them vertically and run a 6 site undercurrent and i'd be a happy camper.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2010)

600 Watt HPS ballast for $89 and shipping on ebay from plantlighthydro. It is the same price on their site but on ebay the shipping was a couple bucks cheaper for me. http://cgi.ebay.com/600W-HPS-SS-10-Remote-Ballast-/160511459729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255f3a8191
Such a good deal I decided to upgrade from a 400.

$15 600w bulbs at dchydro too. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3582/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-HO/


----------



## Carbon (Dec 4, 2010)

Woodinvilleguy said:


> Anyone who wants to buy my Hydrogen Pro generators, will sell them dirt cheap.


LP or natural gas?

Thanks


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheapest Hortilux 600 ever. http://www.growannex.com/22-open-box


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2010)

Something every stoner should get. lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-mega-colon-cleansing-kit-cleans-your-system-out_W0QQitemZ290355692423QQcategoryZ159731QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5427043100205286035


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 4, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Something every stoner should get. lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-mega-colon-cleansing-kit-cleans-your-system-out_W0QQitemZ290355692423QQcategoryZ159731QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5427043100205286035


EWWWWWWW!!! WTF! Is that his fuckn colon. Ebay is wrong for letting him post that picture!!


----------



## hempstead (Dec 5, 2010)

I think that is what came out of his colon. eeeew Dude is touching it with his hand.


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 5, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Something every stoner should get. lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-mega-colon-cleansing-kit-cleans-your-system-out_W0QQitemZ290355692423QQcategoryZ159731QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5427043100205286035



*vomit* nasstyyyyyyy


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome price on a 30X jewelers loupe...Under $4!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-x-21mm-Glass-Jeweler-Loupe-Eye-Magnifier-Magnifying-/190469153189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58d8a1a5#ht_4061wt_932


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Dec 5, 2010)

wow that almost made me sick


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 5, 2010)

the best organic bloom nutes you can buy. everything you want and some stuff you didn't know you needed. mail order only unless you live near mesquite, Texas...and God help you if you do. This stuff is so cheap it defies reason http://www.organicdynamics.com/images/SuperBloomLabel.jpg


I have no comment on the colon foulness. shame on whoever reposted that.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 5, 2010)

convict156326 said:


> sorry to beat a dead horse but does anyone know wher i can find nutes cheaper than my hydro store? cause its ridonculous there


if you do find them cheaper online you'll siil pay the difference in shipping..


----------



## umm....chris (Dec 5, 2010)

hey how about a rec. for succ. kit for less than 30?......w/ ship
and a good cool tube would be nice


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 5, 2010)

does anybody know where i can get a dryer rack for under 30 bucks? Thanks


----------



## K21701 (Dec 6, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> does anybody know where i can get a dryer rack for under 30 bucks? Thanks


Hey Guerilla...found this on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Collapsible-Light-Drying-System-Hydroponic/dp/B003ZZHDRA?SubscriptionId=AKIAJINPAM77PFIU7XDA&tag=strainguide-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003ZZHDRA

Found this one too!!

http://www.ezhydroshop.com/products/Collapsible-Drying-System.html


----------



## hempstead (Dec 6, 2010)

umm....chris said:


> hey how about a rec. for succ. kit for less than 30?......w/ ship
> and a good cool tube would be nice


 http://www.ezhydroshop.com/products/B.C-Technaflora-Recipe-for-Success-Starter-Kit.html

Ezhydro seems to have decent prices. has anyone used them before?


----------



## Viagro (Dec 6, 2010)

Micro-Microscope

Two versions of teeny-weeny-tiny microscopes. Cute, but not toys. Both deliver 45X in a miniscule body with a 1/4&#8221; eyepiece. The non-illuminated version is 1-3/8&#8221; tall x 9/16&#8221; dia. The UV-illuminated version ($6.50) is 1-1/2" long x 1/2" dia with a swiveling, removable 1" long x 1/2" dia dual-LED ultraviolet light (dandy for checking IDs) attached to its side. Powered by a trio of button-cell batteries that are included. Both scopes come in equally teeny black fake leatherette-like pouches.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 6, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Hey Guerilla...found this on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Collapsible-Light-Drying-System-Hydroponic/dp/B003ZZHDRA?SubscriptionId=AKIAJINPAM77PFIU7XDA&tag=strainguide-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003ZZHDRA
> 
> ...


Good lookn bro i just ordered it from the ezhydroshop.com $23 bucks. THANKS!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 6, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Good lookn bro i just ordered it from the ezhydroshop.com $23 bucks. THANKS!!


Always a pleasure to help out a fellow grower!!!!


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 6, 2010)

ezhydro has the best prices I've seen on here...added up all the equip I need for my flowering and it was waaaaaayy less than the hydro store...I like the personal interaction at the store BUT money is money and it's too much to not do it all online..thanks soo much for this.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 6, 2010)

420Marine said:


> ezhydro has the best prices I've seen on here...added up all the equip I need for my flowering and it was waaaaaayy less than the hydro store...I like the personal interaction at the store BUT money is money and it's too much to not do it all online..thanks soo much for this.


 Right on man. I just use the local store for advice and heavy stuff like soil but everything else is overpriced unless there is a good sale. Sometimes I can get my local guy to come down in price but never as low as the internet. A couple of the big online stores( http://www.htgsupply.com/Shrewsbury_MA.asp and http://www.nehydro.net/index.php?main_page=page_2&zenid=gqoe4ie9moe2hfano3fl63dfu0) are near you if you ever want to drive to Mass. heh


----------



## Viagro (Dec 6, 2010)

bobbypyn said:


> the best organic bloom nutes you can buy. everything you want and some stuff you didn't know you needed. mail order only unless you live near mesquite, Texas...and God help you if you do. This stuff is so cheap it defies reason http://www.organicdynamics.com/images/SuperBloomLabel.jpg


LOL...ain't that the truth...

The only problem I can see is the corn gluten. If that's from Monsanto corn, I don't want it.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 7, 2010)

here guys take a look at these

http://www.amazon.com/Rule-240-Marin.../dp/B000O8D0IC

http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-120...sr=8-1-catcorr

put em together and voila you have a 4 inch inline fan that blows the air around the motor cooling it as it sucks the air out of your cab at 232 cfm for 50 bucks. You tell me where else you can get that much fan power for that cheap. Im using one myself works like an absolute charm i will never buy another fan even if i was running a large hps i would just run reducers on the reflector and run a few of these as exhausts and intakes in my cab it would still be cheaper than buying a HO 6 inch or 8 inch fan from the hydro store and just as much cfm the only drawback is the amount of plugs your running at that point. Power strip is your friend =)​


----------



## kawgomoo (Dec 7, 2010)

Check out www.daystarhid.com

they are having a sale til christmas. 1000w ballast for 169 bucks...other stuff on sale but thats what caught my eye.

i paid 220+ for mine years ago and never looked back.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Dec 7, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> here guys take a look at these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rule-240-Marin.../dp/B000O8D0IC
> 
> ...


Nice find, if you camp ebay and are in no rush you can find deals too.
This one just sold today (for an example, this guy seems to have a on/off supply of these in 110v and 220v for "buy it now" around 40$ )

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=300501970963&si=nckLExUz6lksHF%252BK7GK5qzjg9aA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

Speaking of fans, here is a AC fan controller for 10$ ( I think you might have to wire a female plug on, 75c part)


http://www.buyextras.com/acfanpocowif.html


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 8, 2010)

imagreenwitya said:


> Nice find, if you camp ebay and are in no rush you can find deals too.
> This one just sold today (for an example, this guy seems to have a on/off supply of these in 110v and 220v for "buy it now" around 40$ )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=300501970963&si=nckLExUz6lksHF%252BK7GK5qzjg9aA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> ...


I would stick with that rule fan honestly. No other fan i have found puts out that much CFM in a 4 inch nothing. Not even the expensive ones so spending 40 on an ebay fan that doesnt even list CFM rating kinda sketches me out. good deal though i suppose if they work good.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 8, 2010)

now this link is not for supplies but for really good pipes, bongs, grinders etc etc free shipping after 39$ and they always send you freebies such as a pipe and their own glass screens. i love their glass screens since they last for a long time, i still have mines from over a year ago and still using it..... and they have very strong glass pipes and bongs....... in my case its waaaaaaayyyyy cheaper than me going to my local smokeshop and thats with everything included........

http://store.glassartplus.com/


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&q=bait

Battery oprated aerator used for bait wells. Great back up for DWC if you lose power.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 8, 2010)

mas3372 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&q=bait
> 
> Battery oprated aerator used for bait wells. Great back up for DWC if you lose power.


fucking perfect my friend. i will indeed buy this i totally forgot about those little things. +rep my man


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you guys list other neat shit you get from harbor freight? Tools, little helpful shizle


----------



## larry89445 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheap MH and HPS lights http://www.e-conolight.com/
*400 Watt HPS Floodlight 16" x 16" CAT# E-HR4H40QZ *

$115.90
HID NEMA Floodlight with quad-tap CWA ballast. Includes 400 Watt HPS ED18 lamp. 

*Applications:* Building facades and displays. Also effective as security lighting, for storage areas and commercial sites. Not for use as uplight. 

*Dimensions:* 16-1/2-in H x 16-1/2-in W x 7-in D 
*Lamp Type:* 400W HPS Lamp *(Included)* 
*Lamp Output:* 48000 lumens 
*Lamp Color Rendition:* 22 CRI 


*400 Watt MH Floodlight 16" x 16" CAT# E-HR4P40QZ *

$122.90
HID Floodlight with quad-tap CWA ballast. Includes 400 Watt PSMH lamp. 

*Applications:* Building facades and displays. Also effective as security lighting, for storage areas and commercial sites. Not for use as uplight. 

*Dimensions:* 16-1/2 in. H x 17-1/4 in. W x 7-1/2 in. D 
*Lamp Type:* 400W PSMH Lamp *(Included)*


----------



## lotsOweed (Dec 10, 2010)

Havent bought one, YET, so i cant comment on the quality but this is a great price 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-16-Oscillating-Stand-Fan-2520-/400174583133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c438d5d


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.princessauto.com/all-seasons/farm/ventilation/duct-fans/0772889-8-duct-booster-fan


----------



## BigPapaClutch (Dec 10, 2010)

I was looking to buy a quick budget 1000w HPS light system. Ebay has a cool tube design light from a company called "New Hydro". Looks pretty cheap, comes with MH and Hps bulbs, ballast, cool tube, timer and hooks. I only need it to get me through the first of the year. Costs around $250. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 10, 2010)

I think so..not a bad price for a 1000Watt system IMO


----------



## BigPapaClutch (Dec 10, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of shopping and this one seems like it should work for my 6x6 area. (I also have a dozen T5 2500k 4' lights with two bulbs a piece for side lighting [24 lights total])

I was thinking about getting a better grade 600w for the same cost, thinking the fluorescent lights and better quality reflection hood will make up for the watts.

I need more opinions.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 10, 2010)

Decent deals and they just emailed me letting me know that they now carry glass dildoes. lol I am serious. 
WWW.WHOLEASLEHEADSHOP.NET 
p.s. all their prices include shipping.



Also for you seed shoppers Nirvana is offering free shipping if you spend over 50 pounds. Plus they are offering Snow White for 5 pounds off.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Dec 10, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290510931851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4" inline centrifugal fan 39.99


----------



## imagreenwitya (Dec 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grow-light-fixtures-400w-120-Volts-hydroponics-/230560387914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ae78534a

400w MH ballast light bulb and reflector, local pickup in Walnut creek CA 180 availible

18$ ea


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 12, 2010)

Harbor fright is my best friend Next time your there look at their pumps OMG they are so cheap it makes me laugh


----------



## Watts215 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheap light mover?


----------



## Viagro (Dec 12, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Can you guys list other neat shit you get from harbor freight? Tools, little helpful shizle


Two plug timer. $5.99


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.princessauto.com/search-products?keyword1=fans
http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/garage/electrical/lighting/8313694-45w-shatterproof-cfl-bulb
http://www.princessauto.com/all-seasons/seasonal/water-filtration/filter-assemblies/8323800-drinking-water-filtration-system
http://www.princessauto.com/surplus/electrical/fans/list-all

There's really too many to list, that place is a goldmine for growers.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 14, 2010)

Acriminal said:


> Just bought my first 600W setup. I have to find ways to cool my room now.
> 
> 600W light package
> 
> ...





chengchu said:


> check this out: http://www.growannex.com/propagation-equipment/4044-ez-clone-machine-60-sites.html 60 site EZ cloner for $275.00
> 
> Also bought a 400W Lumatek: http://www.growannex.com/ballasts/1121-lumatek-400w-120240v-hpsmh--e-ballast.html for $113
> 
> They also have advanced nutrients at a great price


Has anyone used growannex yet? I don't think I will ever use them again. I put in an order and they screwed it up twice so far. It may be my bad luck though. lol I ordered a good sized order and one of the items was out of stock so they substituted with something cheaper and never refunded me the difference. And then when I got my order they only sent 1 of the 2 most expensive items I ordered. I emailed them to let em know so I will see how they handle it. But yeah so far it is not good.

And then ezhydroshop. They back ordered me and sent my package with no emails no tracking number no notification of any kind. They did not even let me know they sent the package and the most important stuff is back ordered. However they do have some killer deals and I placed another order. The stuff that was not backordered was shipped very fast and all emails were answered quickly. I did put in another order with EZ because the prices are so nice and it is paypal protected.

If you have any experience with these 2 please let us know how your experience went. Maybe it is just my bad luck. heh


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 14, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Has anyone used growannex yet? I don't think I will ever use them again. I put in an order and they screwed it up twice so far. It may be my bad luck though. lol I ordered a good sized order and one of the items was out of stock so they substituted with something cheaper and never refunded me the difference. And then when I got my order they only sent 1 of the 2 most expensive items I ordered. I emailed them to let em know so I will see how they handle it. But yeah so far it is not good.
> 
> And then ezhydroshop. They back ordered me and sent my package with no emails no tracking number no notification of any kind. They did not even let me know they sent the package and the most important stuff is back ordered. However they do have some killer deals and I placed another order. The stuff that was not backordered was shipped very fast and all emails were answered quickly. I did put in another order with EZ because the prices are so nice and it is paypal protected.
> 
> If you have any experience with these 2 please let us know how your experience went. Maybe it is just my bad luck. heh


I use grow annex all the time, My case is different though I use their shipping for some things. And as a matter of fact I beleive I was the one who pointed out that they have good deals back a couple pages ago.

The majority of the time, I'm a walk in customer. I actually live about a mile from the store. I was just there the other day actually and was having a bit of trouble finding some items, and they are in the proccess of moving locations currently. a couple weeks back they moved about 2 miles from the old store location so their orders may get a little bit fucked right now. Not sure if the system is completely running for them yet. So as of a few days ago the guys were still putting the shelfing units in the store together and what not. Give them some time, and like I said before I'm sure they will take care of you.

If anything tell them someone that you know happens to be a walk in customer that lives in the area, and he highly recommended them and that you expect the same great service "your buddy" got.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 14, 2010)

meezy4tw said:


> I use grow annex all the time, My case is different though I use their shipping for some things. And as a matter of fact I beleive I was the one who pointed out that they have good deals back a couple pages ago.
> 
> The majority of the time, I'm a walk in customer. I actually live about a mile from the store. I was just there the other day actually and was having a bit of trouble finding some items, and they are in the proccess of moving locations currently. a couple weeks back they moved about 2 miles from the old store location so their orders may get a little bit fucked right now. Not sure if the system is completely running for them yet. So as of a few days ago the guys were still putting the shelfing units in the store together and what not. Give them some time, and like I said before I'm sure they will take care of you.
> 
> If anything tell them someone that you know happens to be a walk in customer that lives in the area, and he highly recommended them and that you expect the same great service "your buddy" got.


 Yup they seem ok and have good deals on a few things. They shipped out the missing stuff already. Like I said it may just be my bad luck. lol
I wish I had a place near me with decent prices.


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 14, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Yup they seem ok and have good deals on a few things. They shipped out the missing stuff already. Like I said it may just be my bad luck. lol
> I wish I had a place near me with decent prices.


Yeah to be honest the one guy I usually talk to his name is "Cheeseburger" Lol I asked him if he "had another name" I could call him and was given the reply "its either cheeseburger or poopypants" so at that point I didn't want to know more lol I mean, this guy even signs the fed ex as "cheeseburger" too lol
But anyways let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## umm....chris (Dec 14, 2010)

hey is the cool tube they have on there for 23.72 any good.....
http://www.growannex.com/reflectors/16461-sun-tube-6-and-8-inch-wings.html


----------



## imagreenwitya (Dec 14, 2010)

umm....chris said:


> hey is the cool tube they have on there for 23.72 any good.....
> http://www.growannex.com/reflectors/16461-sun-tube-6-and-8-inch-wings.html


I think that's just for the wings, no tube.

Edit: yup, here is the tube

http://www.growannex.com/reflectors/16460-sun-tube-reflector-6-air-cooled.html


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 14, 2010)

Does anybody know a place online that ships soil cheap? I need about 20-30 gallons but everywhere ive checked charges shipping for each bag of soil. Thanks guys.


----------



## doowmd (Dec 14, 2010)

wat bout summthin like this? http://www.soildirect.com/index.php5

here's something similar: http://www.1800topsoil.com/ky.htm


----------



## thegersman (Dec 15, 2010)

Check them out...anyone ever used them?

http://store.superpiece.com/servlet/StoreFront?sfs=f41ab27c


----------



## doowmd (Dec 15, 2010)

Anytime someone supplies me w/ a site that I book mark they get a +rep. Thx thegersman! +rep to ya buddy for the awesome site! AND ON "WHOLESALE WEDNESDAY" WHERE EVERYTHING'S 33% OFF! wish I could rep ya twice!


----------



## hempstead (Dec 15, 2010)

thegersman said:


> Check them out...anyone ever used them?
> 
> http://store.superpiece.com/servlet/StoreFront?sfs=f41ab27c


 Good deals but it makes me wonder. heh


----------



## ClosetSafe (Dec 16, 2010)

Free shipping on 160CFM 6" inline booster fans from home depot. And only 27.97. I don't need one, but I might buy it for making a box in the future.




Bad reviews, says it gets noisy and you have to wire it too.. So lame. false alarm people.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey everybody. First I just wanto to thank whoever started this thread and the people in here who post those awsome deals when we are looking for something. I love it!

Im converting a 2 bedroom house into a 4000w grow and i need A LOT of help lol. I need help getting everything together before jan 28 2011. Ive got just about a month. So if you dont mind click on the link and check out this thread real quick and post your ideas,opinions, and any help I would appreciate it sooo much. Its a big job and i cant do it without you guys. and im gonna gIve REP to everybody who helps me!! heres the link
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/393118-help-me-build-4000w-growroom.html 

If you can post all your ideas in my thread so i dont troll the Best deals thread and it will be easier for me to keep track of all of your ideas and information you contribute. Again guys Thanks so much!


----------



## findme (Dec 16, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Hey everybody. First I just wanto to thank whoever started this thread and the people in here who post those awsome deals when we are looking for something. I love it!
> 
> Im converting a 2 bedroom house into a 4000w grow and i need A LOT of help lol. I need help getting everything together before jan 28 2011. Ive got just about a month. So if you dont mind click on the link and check out this thread real quick and post your ideas,opinions, and any help I would appreciate it sooo much. Its a big job and i cant do it without you guys. and im gonna gIve REP to everybody who helps me!! heres the link
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/393118-help-me-build-4000w-growroom.html
> ...


this doesn't belong in this thread. buuut... i might come in your thread and help out//


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 16, 2010)

findme said:


> this doesn't belong in this thread. buuut... i might come in your thread and help out//


Thanks bro I really need the help. 

But to everybody in this thread I need a fuckn sweet ass deal on 4 1000w systems. If anybody can help me out REP sure to be givin lol!!! And its the holidays!!!!!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Thanks bro I really need the help.
> 
> But to everybody in this thread I need a fuckn sweet ass deal on 4 1000w systems. If anybody can help me out REP sure to be givin lol!!! And its the holidays!!!!!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


http://growace.com/product_info/1000-watt-hps-grow-light-digital-ballast-reflector-kit.html


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 16, 2010)

K21701 said:


> http://growace.com/product_info/1000-watt-hps-grow-light-digital-ballast-reflector-kit.html


Thanks for the link dude but thats a little expensive bro for those cheap ass systems lol But im trying to buy 4 complete systems for no more than $1050 and thats with air cooled hoods. Systems like the ones up there they should be selling for 175 bucks then it would be a deal.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Thanks for the link dude but thats a little expensive bro for those cheap ass systems lol But im trying to buy 4 complete systems for no more than $1050 and thats with air cooled hoods. Systems like the ones up there they should be selling for 175 bucks then it would be a deal.


http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Digital-Light-Cooled-Growing/dp/B003MCR6TG


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 16, 2010)

K21701 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Digital-Light-Cooled-Growing/dp/B003MCR6TG


hahahaha Its funny you posted that link because they are whos supposed to call me back about the 4 systems for $700. If they do that they will get plenty of my business


----------



## hempstead (Dec 16, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Hey everybody. First I just wanto to thank whoever started this thread and the people in here who post those awsome deals when we are looking for something. I love it!
> 
> Im converting a 2 bedroom house into a 4000w grow and i need A LOT of help lol. I need help getting everything together before jan 28 2011. Ive got just about a month. So if you dont mind click on the link and check out this thread real quick and post your ideas,opinions, and any help I would appreciate it sooo much. Its a big job and i cant do it without you guys. and im gonna gIve REP to everybody who helps me!! heres the link
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/393118-help-me-build-4000w-growroom.html
> ...


http://www.insidesun.com/9b17293bebc96747bee6d64983a70bf6.item Inside Sun still has some of the best deals on cheapo lights. My first light(250 hps) is from them and it still works nice.

If you want name brand air cooling then plantlighting is the place to go. http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/daystar6-1000w-hps-dual-voltage-xtrasun-grow-light-p-2199.html
Good luck.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 16, 2010)

Pretty good deal for a full set up with a cool tube
https://www.ultralohydro.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=134


----------



## ClosetSafe (Dec 16, 2010)

K21701 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Digital-Light-Cooled-Growing/dp/B003MCR6TG





TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Pretty good deal for a full set up with a cool tube
> https://www.ultralohydro.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=134


Those deals are amazing. I can't understand how they are so cheap. Is the shipping a fortune or are magnetic ballasts yesterdays news? I can't wrap my mind around it. Good finds anyways. Thank you both.


----------



## That Canadian (Dec 18, 2010)

greenlanter said:


> ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


 
You're a fuck up I bet you're milking the welfare system while working 2 jobs as well cocksucker


----------



## That Canadian (Dec 18, 2010)

Sick deal. - http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Original-Organic-Grow-Kit.asp


With the best cool tube and fan/filter it's only like 730 bucks, legit everything needed to start growin


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 20, 2010)

Have absolutely no info on this company at all, but for a few weeks starting today they are doing some big sales, local for some Canadians i am sure, doesn't say if they will or won't ship to the US, but it does say $10 for international shipping. May pick up some myself, if you guys don't buy them out first. Seeds starting at 5 for $20. I think i have a $20 laying around here somewhere....
http://www.gtaseedbank.ca/index.html


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 20, 2010)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Have absolutely no info on this company at all, but for a few weeks starting today they are doing some big sales, local for some Canadians i am sure, doesn't say if they will or won't ship to the US, but it does say $10 for international shipping. May pick up some myself, if you guys don't buy them out first. Seeds starting at 5 for $20. I think i have a $20 laying around here somewhere....
> http://www.gtaseedbank.ca/index.html


Now that looks quite tempting.. might have to hit that up.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 21, 2010)

supaleeb said:


> Now that looks quite tempting.. might have to hit that up.


They do not ship to the US


----------



## 10001110101 (Dec 21, 2010)

hempstead said:


> http://www.insidesun.com/9b17293bebc96747bee6d64983a70bf6.item Inside Sun still has some of the best deals on cheapo lights. My first light(250 hps) is from them and it still works nice.
> 
> Yeah, I was gonna mention that insidesun.com link. Picked myself up a 400 watt HPS today from them. paid 99 bucks plus 21 for shipping. How can you go wrong?


----------



## 10001110101 (Dec 21, 2010)

from walmart, a sheet of mylar about 4x6 feet is 3 bucks, sold in the camping department as an emergency blanket.


----------



## trunkneck (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> They do not ship to the US


No surprise there.


----------



## bubbaweston (Dec 22, 2010)

Where could I find the lowest price on ez cloner spray heads?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

bubbaweston said:


> Where could I find the lowest price on ez cloner spray heads?


 I can get em for 20c a piece... but it is a brick n mortar


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I can get em for 20c a piece... but it is a brick n mortar


20 cents? That's uber cheap. They run like at least a dollar each at my local shop.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> They do not ship to the US


 Actually that depends on who responds i think, i asked on facebook, they said no. I emailed the address on the site and it took a couple days but they got back to me that they WOULD ship it to the US, and i can pay with paypal. Really considering some Willy Jack Kadoberry myself.


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 22, 2010)

Anybody know of any good deals on bags of activated carbon?


----------



## hempstead (Dec 22, 2010)

supaleeb said:


> Anybody know of any good deals on bags of activated carbon?


They sell it at Walmart near the aquariums.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Actually that depends on who responds i think, i asked on facebook, they said no. I emailed the address on the site and it took a couple days but they got back to me that they WOULD ship it to the US, and i can pay with paypal. Really considering some Willy Jack Kadoberry myself.


All I saw was on there home page it states they do not sell to the US...Let me know if you get your order.


----------



## Mike Angelo (Dec 22, 2010)

42w CFL (Med Base) 5000k
8 bux each

http://www.payless-4-lighting.com/eisp42wacofl.html


----------



## ItsDave (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought 125 watt cfl's were 10,000 Lumens and 200 watts were 15,000 Lumens ?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 23, 2010)

ItsDave said:


> I thought 125 watt cfl's were 10,000 Lumens and 200 watts were 15,000 Lumens ?


5000k is not lumens....2 diff things


----------



## hempstead (Dec 23, 2010)

Isn't a 5000k bulb in the color range that plants do not need or maybe it is less usable light. I think we want 6000k+ for veg and 3000k- for flower.
I have seedlings under a cfl now. The 6400k I had in it died so switched it to a Walmart daylight bulb and my seedlings started growing slow and started to yellow and bending towards the CFL that is 3 inches away. So I checked everything and the only thing different was a new bulb. I checked it and it says 5000k(yes it said daylight) so I switched it out with a GE daylight that says 6400k and what do yah know they're growing straight up again. It may have been something else but I did not change anything but the bulbs.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 23, 2010)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Actually that depends on who responds i think, i asked on facebook, they said no. I emailed the address on the site and it took a couple days but they got back to me that they WOULD ship it to the US, and i can pay with paypal. Really considering some Willy Jack Kadoberry myself.





K21701 said:


> All I saw was on there home page it states they do not sell to the US...Let me know if you get your order.



I emailed them too and they told me they would ship to the states. Just keep it quiet in paypal and email him your order and address. I think I may try out one of their pirate strains. heh


----------



## hempstead (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a good cheap spot for ducting and lots of electrical stuff. I put in an order at about 2am and it is already scanned in with Fedex.

http://www.electricsuppliesonline.com/


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 23, 2010)

who sells the cheapest 600w hps bulbs on the web???


----------



## hempstead (Dec 23, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> who sells the cheapest 600w hps bulbs on the web???


 Here is a good deal. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3582/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-HO/
$5 more for this one. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3229/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-XO/


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 24, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Here is a good deal. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3582/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-HO/
> $5 more for this one. http://www.dchydro.com/product/3229/600-HPS-GE-LUCALOX-XO/


You ever get the rest of the stuff from growannex? how'd it go?


----------



## hempstead (Dec 24, 2010)

meezy4tw said:


> You ever get the rest of the stuff from growannex? how'd it go?


They made it right. I would use them again if the price is right. They do have some good deals.


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 24, 2010)

hempstead said:


> They made it right. I would use them again if the price is right. They do have some good deals.


Get some pics up of the setup when its finished I wanna see it if thats cool


----------



## Jason Craig (Dec 24, 2010)

[email protected] the egay. Thx for post.


----------



## sonar (Dec 31, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to pick up a block of coir and some worm castings? Check out a few of the vendors I usually deal with and the shipping is insane!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 31, 2010)

sonar said:


> Does anyone know a good place to pick up a block of coir and some worm castings? Check out a few of the vendors I usually deal with and the shipping is insane!


Not sure where you are located but try here;

https://www.htgsupply.com/Basket.asp


----------



## sonar (Dec 31, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Not sure where you are located but try here;
> 
> https://www.htgsupply.com/Basket.asp


Yeah they were the first place I looked. They probably have the best price though. If I can't find a better deal that's probably who I'll end up going with.


----------



## umm....chris (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone use tigerhydro.com they have some cheap inline fans 6" for 75 + ship over 300 cfm
http://www.tigerhydro.com/sw-ilfan06.html


----------



## hempstead (Dec 31, 2010)

sonar said:


> Does anyone know a good place to pick up a block of coir and some worm castings? Check out a few of the vendors I usually deal with and the shipping is insane!


You can find worm castings on Ebay for cheap from people who produce it. I think I paid like 10-15 bucks shipped for 10lbs.. You can also find coir for cheap on ebay and you can also find it on amazon with free shipping if over $25.

here is 15 lbs castings for $17 shipped.

Coco Coir on Ebay is cheap.

Also on amazon.


----------



## sonar (Dec 31, 2010)

hempstead said:


> You can find worm castings on Ebay for cheap from people who produce it. I think I paid like 10-15 bucks shipped for 10lbs.. You can also find coir for cheap on ebay and you can also find it on amazon with free shipping if over $25.
> 
> here is 15 lbs castings for $17 shipped.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks man!


----------



## hempstead (Jan 1, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> Get some pics up of the setup when its finished I wanna see it if thats cool


I just put up pics in my journal. Click on the link in my signature My continuous journal.

YW sonar


----------



## rhcp4life (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896268001&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3668349&SID=


Infrared thermometer $20


----------



## summitoker (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know a hydro shop that advertises free shipping for orders over 1000$ ?
I was looking the other day and now need to order but dont remember the link!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

does anyone have discount for other seedbanks besides attitude??????????????


----------



## K21701 (Jan 2, 2011)

summitoker said:


> Does anyone know a hydro shop that advertises free shipping for orders over 1000$ ?
> I was looking the other day and now need to order but dont remember the link!


Not sure about that one but here is one with free shipping when you order over $200.00:

http://www.hydroempire.com/store/

Here is another site with free shipping over $250.00:

http://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm/page/38/Shipping.html


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 2, 2011)

summitoker said:


> Does anyone know a hydro shop that advertises free shipping for orders over 1000$ ?
> I was looking the other day and now need to order but dont remember the link!



They was doing a deal free 150hps for orders over $250 only place I order


----------



## summitoker (Jan 2, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> They was doing a deal free 150hps for orders over $250 only place I order


your killin me lol. I know maryland hydro has a free 150 hps with 400$ orders but thats not it. wherever i was had it in big letters on the homepage, free shipping on 1000$ orders and they had killer deals on ballasts.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 2, 2011)

summitoker said:


> your killin me lol. I know maryland hydro has a free 150 hps with 400$ orders but thats not it. wherever i was had it in big letters on the homepage, free shipping on 1000$ orders and they had killer deals on ballasts.


Grow annex has free shipping over $1000. http://www.growannex.com/


----------



## GotYouLooking (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know a good site where to find a 400Watt HPS system or fixture for a CMH bulb at a decent price?, Thanks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

GotYouLooking said:


> Anyone know a good site where to find a 400Watt HPS system or fixture for a CMH bulb at a decent price?, Thanks.


htg supply 119 for the 400 watt system cmh bulb check 1000 bulbs.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 3, 2011)

GotYouLooking said:


> Anyone know a good site where to find a 400Watt HPS system or fixture for a CMH bulb at a decent price?, Thanks.





wyteberrywidow said:


> htg supply 119 for the 400 watt system cmh bulb check 1000 bulbs.


Some people swear by htgsupply but I have dealt with them once, just once. I prefer plantlightinghydroponics. The prices are better and it is name brand instead of no name Chinese ebay stuff.

Here is a cheapo C.A.P. reflector and cord and socket for $25. Shop around on the site though because they have a huge selection and the best prices around.

Here is a Sun System 400w hps ballast for $75.

Plantlightinghydro has got to be the best company I have dealt with yet. The reason being is that they are the cheapest, the fastest and do everything right. I have only had to contact them once and I got an email back in like 10 minutes and they were more than happy to fix my order. Excellent company.


I dont think 1000bulbs sells CMH. Lots of people use growlightexpress. But I found this place for cheaper. http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx

Also you can try Insidesun's 400w for $99 special. The only thing about insidesun is they are hardwired to the ballast. He gives you some nice long cords though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Some people swear by htgsupply but I have dealt with them once, just once. I prefer plantlightinghydroponics. The prices are better and it is name brand instead of no name Chinese ebay stuff.
> 
> Here is a cheapo C.A.P. reflector and cord and socket for $25. Shop around on the site though because they have a huge selection and the best prices around.
> 
> ...


 Yeah they are good at pricing but i dealt with htg and they been quick to deliver any problems 1 call and its fixed.


----------



## Doc Remould (Jan 4, 2011)

Need a temperature controller? 
Best I found.... PRE WIRED AS WELL! so I cant mess it up!
http://www.forttex.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_5_27_17&products_id=46

Good old fortex they got alot of good stuff!


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 4, 2011)

Doc Remould said:


> Need a temperature controller?
> Best I found.... PRE WIRED AS WELL! so I cant mess it up!
> http://www.forttex.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_5_27_17&products_id=46
> 
> Good old fortex they got alot of good stuff!


"Please note that we are unable to dispatch this Package, Package 3 outside of the UK and The Republic of Ireland."

Sad face.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey gang, I am getting ready for my first grow. I have found most of the stuff that I am going to use but am stuck on the Temp, Humidity, and CO2 control. I am going to have a CO2 tank and from what I have read, I need a CO2 regulator?? I am looking to find something that will control all from one unit if possible but will use separate if better or better value. I am on a very tight budget but do want something reliable. I am going to use a 2 tent system for Aero/NFT. the tents are both 78" X 78" X 78". One will be used for clone/veg and the other for flowering/harvesting/drying (if I can). 

I plan on having a 4" intake and a 6" out with a carbon filter. I have looked all over the web for different CO2 regulators and atmospheric controllers but not real sure what I will need to accurately maintain the CO2 I want. I will probably set up the tents together with flexible duct. I would imagine the CO2 regulator and controller will go into the flowering tent. I am very new to all of this so if anyone have any suggestions, please let me know. 

BTW, Kick Ass DIY carbon filter from the pencil holders, sock, and carbon a few pages back! How many CFM's would that be good for?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 4, 2011)

petersonscott79 said:


> Hey gang, I am getting ready for my first grow. I have found most of the stuff that I am going to use but am stuck on the Temp, Humidity, and CO2 control. I am going to have a CO2 tank and from what I have read, I need a CO2 regulator?? I am looking to find something that will control all from one unit if possible but will use separate if better or better value. I am on a very tight budget but do want something reliable. I am going to use a 2 tent system for Aero/NFT. the tents are both 78" X 78" X 78". One will be used for clone/veg and the other for flowering/harvesting/drying (if I can).
> 
> I plan on having a 4" intake and a 6" out with a carbon filter. I have looked all over the web for different CO2 regulators and atmospheric controllers but not real sure what I will need to accurately maintain the CO2 I want. I will probably set up the tents together with flexible duct. I would imagine the CO2 regulator and controller will go into the flowering tent. I am very new to all of this so if anyone have any suggestions, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I made and still use the DIY carbon filter in my drybox with a pc fan and it does work, but then again I always question it because I do have 2 big carbon filters going in tents. heh For the size grow you are wanting you better go for a couple big bad boys. Go big now or go big later but you will want to go big. The diy filter is good for a stealth box or something but not much more.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn so no one knows the discount code for single seed centre??????


----------



## hempstead (Jan 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn so no one knows the discount code for single seed centre??????


I never knew they had one. I read that the 420 works there but it didn't for me. If you find it let me know because I will put in an order. heh


----------



## K21701 (Jan 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn so no one knows the discount code for single seed centre??????


You can buy single seeds from attitude and they have a discount code....


----------



## hempstead (Jan 5, 2011)

K21701 said:


> You can buy single seeds from attitude and they have a discount code....


Singleseedcentre sells singles that attitude doesn't plus you can get regular seeds instead of fems. Plus the shipping is cheaper.


----------



## thexception (Jan 5, 2011)

wow, over $1000, hell I just ordered from sunflowersupplies.com & the order was under $300 and got free shipping.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

K21701 said:


> You can buy single seeds from attitude and they have a discount code....


If you read my post the page before you would know i order using attitude all the time and single seed centre has seeds that attitude does not..Thanks tho



hempstead said:


> Singleseedcentre sells singles that attitude doesn't plus you can get regular seeds instead of fems. Plus the shipping is cheaper.


 exactly..Im looking to give them a shot..


----------



## Ponicengineer (Jan 5, 2011)

Cfls for 0.99 http://www.fatwallet.com/best-deals/cfl-bulbs/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

Ponicengineer said:


> Cfls for 0.99 http://www.fatwallet.com/best-deals/cfl-bulbs/


Nice that is a great find..


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 6, 2011)

Ponicengineer said:


> Cfls for 0.99 http://www.fatwallet.com/best-deals/cfl-bulbs/


&#8220;Bulbs.com has CFL bulbs for only 99¢ each. The spiral bulbs are sold in packs of 8 or by the case only, while the globe CFLs are sold individually or by the case. Order $25 in bulbs and use coupon code DEC25 to get free shipping. Not a bad deal if you want to stock up on bulbs!&#8221;

Not bad..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

supaleeb said:


> &#8220;Bulbs.com has CFL bulbs for only 99¢ each. The spiral bulbs are sold in packs of 8 or by the case only, while the globe CFLs are sold individually or by the case. Order $25 in bulbs and use coupon code DEC25 to get free shipping. Not a bad deal if you want to stock up on bulbs!&#8221;
> 
> Not bad..


Its really not bad at all.


----------



## umm....chris (Jan 9, 2011)

i need to find a 400w lumatek ballast 6" at least 300 cfm inline fan and 19" cool tube for $270 or under


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't found any legitimate HID light kits cheaper than those found at htgsupply.com? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## doowmd (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty much the cheapest for new lights^^^. you might find a cheaper set up on amazon or e-bay but it'd take some searching/time.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 10, 2011)

umm....chris said:


> i need to find a 400w lumatek ballast 6" at least 300 cfm inline fan and 19" cool tube for $270 or under[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 10, 2011)

They have these with cool tubes for right around 240.00 U.S some with free shipping as well..








Please wait
Image not available



Zoom unavailable
Enlarge
*Mouse here to zoom in*


Please wait
Image not available
<IMG id=vv4-33_zm_zImg alt="">











*400 WATT HPS DIGITAL GROW LIGHT SYSTEM 400W SUN LAMP CE*


Item condition:NewTime left:25d 10h (Feb 04, 201111:35:58 PST)Quantity:





More than 10 available

Please enter a quantity of $quantity$ or less 
Please enter a quantity of 1 Purchases are limited to $quantity$ per buyer 
Please enter a quantity of $quantity$ or less 
Please enter a lower number
Please enter quantity of 1 or more

Price:US $149.90*Buy It NowBuy It NowBuy It Now*
Add to Watch list

Start of panel 

Add to Watch list
Sign in for more lists
End of panel




Shipping:FREE shipping Standard Shipping See more services See *shipping* discounts *| *See all *shipping* detailsDelivery:Estimated between Wed. Jan. 12 and Wed. Jan. 19








Use Expedited Shipping to get it by Jan. 14







Returns:7 day money back, buyer pays return shipping | Read *return policy* details


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 10, 2011)

Used Mag 400w HPS hood everything plug and play $120

Brand new 400w Digital HPS & MH Both Bulbs Hood and everything $200 shipped

But.... i'd get 600w personally not to much more heat and WAY more lumens


----------



## GotYouLooking (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone know of a HTG discount code? maybe a free shipping?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

just call them up and ask they will work with you when you spend money


----------



## Carbon (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheapest i've seen this. Just over the 25 buck limit, so free ship.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NZZG3S/ref=oss_product
Doesn't list in the specs, but I believe it will handle 1000w -- way more than several heat mats use.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are looking for buckets cheap then head to your local grocery store, and talk to the bakery manager. Most of the icing and stuff like that come in 2 to 5 gallon buckets. If you go ask and get a repore with them instead of them throwing them away they will keep them for you and give for free. You just have to wash them out is all. That is what I do. I grow in soil though. I just drill a bunch of holes in the bottom part of the bucket for drainige and air.


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's adeal on Amazon for thermostatically controlled outlets...$12.00, they have a preset range, the on at 78F, off at 70F, would be good for controlling fans and such in the grow area.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006U2HD2/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000E7NYY8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VZZGFM22N6690WSV7XS


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 11, 2011)

Also for More advanced temperature controllers try this, http://www.pexsupply.com/Johnson-Controls-A419ABC-1C-Single-Stage-Digital-Temperature-Control-120-240v-SPDT

It does heating or cooling modes, programmable temp settings and very versatile. I used it for homebrewing, now it lives in the veg room.


----------



## Mr. Green14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anywhere know where to get cheap, reliable sockets for CFLs or the ones that can hold 4 on a single plug.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 11, 2011)

Wal-mart & dollar strore


Mr. Green14 said:


> Anywhere know where to get cheap, reliable sockets for CFLs or the ones that can hold 4 on a single plug.


----------



## Cdubya (Jan 11, 2011)

hey guys updating my setup from cfls to hps, thinking of goin with htg supply 600watt or 1000 watt, gonna want an air cooled light. Are cooltubes better or just the enclosed air cooled hoods? what size fan setup do i need to cool the light and clean the air? or will i need two? thanks guys


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cdubya said:


> hey guys updating my setup from cfls to hps, thinking of goin with htg supply 600watt or 1000 watt, gonna want an air cooled light. what size fan setup do i need to cool the light and clean the air? or will i need two? thanks guys


Are cooltubes better or just the enclosed air cooled hoods? - depends on how you are growing. If you are going to be doing multiple levels for growing the cool tube will be best if you are just doing a normal grow the hood will work fine. There is plenty posted in RUI on this very subject. Do a search you would be suprized what you find. I run a 600 in an aircooled hood. I have no issues. Well I have heat issues but that is due to me living in texas and no ac for my grow cabs. How big is your grow area? Contrary to popular belief you can have too much light.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Green14 said:


> Anywhere know where to get cheap, reliable sockets for CFLs or the ones that can hold 4 on a single plug.


 Your local Habitat for Humanity or other 2nd hand construction store. Most areas have one and although it may be a drive you can get bathroom light (vanity) fixtures that hold from 3 to 10 sometimes more for a couple of dollars. Typically they have a big stack of these.


----------



## Cdubya (Jan 11, 2011)

well my room will be plenty big as I have yet to build it in an unfinished basement, it will have a small veg cab, flower area, and mother area. Mostly concerned about how many cfm fan I need to cool 2 lights and what to vent the room and clean the air


----------



## thexception (Jan 12, 2011)

MASS97 said:


> Here's adeal on Amazon for thermostatically controlled outlets...$12.00, they have a preset range, the on at 78F, off at 70F, would be good for controlling fans and such in the grow area.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006U2HD2/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000E7NYY8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VZZGFM22N6690WSV7XS


+rep going to get me one


----------



## IXOYE (Jan 13, 2011)

*AWESOME $15 plug-in activated carbon air filter!*

I was thinking about buying a $70 plug-in ozonator (OznJr) for my room to control the smell / odor. The scent is really nice and strong so I needed to find something a bit cheaper before payday. Well forget payday because I found a permanent solution for under twenty bucks today! I was glad I roamed around Sprawl-Mart with high hopes because in their home improvement section (think paint and hardware) I found an AWESOME $15 plug-in activated carbon air filter! Now my room has that "new room" smell and nothing else. Product suggests plugging in within 6 feet of odor's source, and requires a new filter ($4) every 3 months, has filter-change indicator. They offer a "Febreeze" version for a couple dollars more that produces a breeze of febreeze but i'm not into artificial smells so I rolled with the bare bones version to just clean the air. Within an hour the bugger was working. And it has an on-off switch. I turned it off tonight and plan on running it again in the morning. No doubt in a few weeks from now it will be running 24/7  :

*TrueAir Hamilton Beach Plug-Mount Odor Eliminator
*_True Air Plug-Mount Odor Eliminator Carbon filter traps & neutralizes odors - Eliminates odors - doesn't mask them - For kitchens - tobacco - pet areas and bathrooms - Plugs into standard 110-volt outlet-Filter replacement indicator - Quiet fan pulls in unwanted odors-On/off switch_


----------



## KingJalopy (Jan 13, 2011)

only 97 cents at Wal Mart.

I bought all my store had. 

Good for cfl growers.


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 13, 2011)

IXOYE said:


> I was thinking about buying a $70 plug-in ozonator (OznJr) for my room to control the smell / odor.


I have an OznJr, and combined with my CAN9000 eliminates all discernable odor from my tent. It's a worthwhile investment.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 13, 2011)

IXOYE said:


> *AWESOME $15 plug-in activated carbon air filter!*
> 
> I was thinking about buying a $70 plug-in ozonator (OznJr) for my room to control the smell / odor. The scent is really nice and strong so I needed to find something a bit cheaper before payday. Well forget payday because I found a permanent solution for under twenty bucks today! I was glad I roamed around Sprawl-Mart with high hopes because in their home improvement section (think paint and hardware) I found an AWESOME $15 plug-in activated carbon air filter! Now my room has that "new room" smell and nothing else. Product suggests plugging in within 6 feet of odor's source, and requires a new filter ($4) every 3 months, has filter-change indicator. They offer a "Febreeze" version for a couple dollars more that produces a breeze of febreeze but i'm not into artificial smells so I rolled with the bare bones version to just clean the air. Within an hour the bugger was working. And it has an on-off switch. I turned it off tonight and plan on running it again in the morning. No doubt in a few weeks from now it will be running 24/7  :
> 
> ...


 I have a couple of them that I got when I first started. It keeps up in veg but not in flower so keep shopping for a carbon filter. heh


----------



## SURTOKESALOT (Jan 13, 2011)

http://eastwesthydro.com/
Best prices on everything you need!


----------



## IXOYE (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on scent ya'll, I am in flower but I will save up for the ozn-jr in case it starts to get out of hand. (I hope it does!) For a quick fix at this stage though that $15 find saved my rear end.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 14, 2011)

I am sure shipping will be a killer but i need help finding the best deal on 2x4 flood trays. White and about 6"-7" tall are my only requirements, so anything you can find i would +rep for. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## K21701 (Jan 14, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> I am sure shipping will be a killer but i need help finding the best deal on 2x4 flood trays. White and about 6"-7" tall are my only requirements, so anything you can find i would +rep for. Thanks in advance for all the help.


 Not sure how good the price is but shipping is FREE!!!

http://www.hayneedle.com/more/hobbies/hydroponic-supplies_activeaquablackfloodtray.cfm?source=placpc&ci_src=64119933&ci_sku=HDR054-1


----------



## doowmd (Jan 14, 2011)

book marked it!
ok, K21701, since you are still fairly new you may or may not know that when you supply me w/ a link that is "bookmark material" you get a + rep! Consider yourself repped my friend!


----------



## new smokey (Jan 15, 2011)

I know I'm being lazy by not going through the hundreds of pages of this thread but I've been looking through sites all day. I'm trying to find the best prices on a 600 watt dimmable total setup. Ballast, hangers, timer, hood, and bulb. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## K21701 (Jan 15, 2011)

new smokey said:


> I know I'm being lazy by not going through the hundreds of pages of this thread but I've been looking through sites all day. I'm trying to find the best prices on a 600 watt dimmable total setup. Ballast, hangers, timer, hood, and bulb. Anyone got any suggestions?


http://www.amazon.com/600W-Dimmable-Digital-Light-System/dp/B004FO0OHG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1295126181&sr=8-4

http://cgi.ebay.com/600W-Digital-Dimmable-Ballast-MH-HPS-Grow-Light-system-/140496183617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20b639a141#ht_2101wt_932


----------



## new smokey (Jan 15, 2011)

K21701 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/600W-Dimmable-Digital-Light-System/dp/B004FO0OHG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1295126181&sr=8-4
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/600W-Digital-Dimmable-Ballast-MH-HPS-Grow-Light-system-/140496183617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20b639a141#ht_2101wt_932


Think I'll go with the 1 on amazon. i've checked out the 1 on ebay and they only give you a 14 day warranty. I looked up the maker of the ballast online and they give a 3 year warranty. Thought that was kind of weird that the seller didn't want to give the same. I also found this 1 http://growace.com/product_info/600w-hps-air-cooled-tube-digital-ballast-grow-light-kit.html I like the fact that it comes with everything and it's air cooled. Thanks for the help man.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 16, 2011)

The ones i have purchased on e-bay are two and a half and a year and a half with my 2 week waranty a 205 digital MH/HPS and the same MH/HPS 400..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> The ones i have purchased on e-bay are two and a half and a year and a half with my 2 week waranty a 205 digital MH/HPS and the same MH/HPS 400..


 for how much?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> for how much?


The 250 i paid actually about the same as the 400 WBW i dont know why but it seems like the more watts you go the more reasonable they are for some reason..My 250 was 129.00 with 26.00 shipping no tax for a total of 154.00 the 400 was 149.00 free shipping w/o cooltube but w/ everything else hangers timers etc. i opted for the cooltube and it was about 200.00 w/everything included as well..Ebay has many sellers that are middlemen and they also have sellers that are real dealers you talk to them and they can get you a better warranty and most of them are 14 days for cash return only they will exchange them farther into the time you have them...


----------



## herbinator (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know if this site is legit? www.3ch.co.uk can't find any reports on it at google but seemes like a decent store.


----------



## IIReignManII (Jan 18, 2011)

Thought this was a sweet deal...600W HPS Cool Tube with ballast for $225

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=704


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 18, 2011)

IIReignManII said:


> Thought this was a sweet deal...600W HPS Cool Tube with ballast for $225
> 
> http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=704


Yes it is and thats what i was just saying earlier in the post that the higher the the wattage it seems like the lower the cost..Good find


----------



## psillyrabbit (Jan 18, 2011)

Epic thread great reading


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not to bad for 600watt http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=94&products_id=335


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anybody got a link to some cheap bubble bags? The cheapest i was able to find was at my local hydro shop for 130. To much or is that about right?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 18, 2011)

Beware of cheap bubble bags.... Black Water Hydro in particular, bought a set and used them once, washed them and went to use them again and the "waterproof" lining was peeling off inside the bags so it would have ended up in the hash. Anyhow about the price, there is so many sizes and numbers of bags i have no idea if that is a good deal. Go to ebay for the largest selection of bags, ask around if any one has bought that particular brand, or type if no brand name and use that as a basis. The one thing about buying them at the hydro shop is you have someone to bitch to after they fuck up. I did buy another set off of ebay that i am very happy with, have run them about 7 times or so and have had no issues, if you want a link to them on e-bay let me know.
I do have to say though that anything smaller than 5 gallons is kind of a waste of time IMO.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey True thanks for the info. Yeah if you have the link handy that would be great. I am just looking for the "finish" bag to do the dry ice extraction. Heck dont even have to be a bag if i could finds out where to get the screen material it self that would be great. Here is a link to get to the video to show you how to do it. Seems easy as hell. Just shake and then "bake" lol. Any way here is the link the video is about 1/4 the way down. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1382.html. A page or so back from this one one of the guys tried it and it worked great.


----------



## dankies (Jan 19, 2011)

foxfarm has good soil and nutes, good organics.


----------



## constantpane (Jan 19, 2011)

For people doing big rooms if you want something like panda film you can get sylage plastic...its black and white and i picked up a 32ft by 100ft roll for around $130


----------



## pdeezy (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok guys setting up a new spot. Going for a prepetual grow here. Need some panda film like material to set up the room and to seperate a little room for the mothers and clones. Need at least 2 fans, probably more like 3. 2 1000W HPS set ups - hoods, ballasts, bulbs, chains. And i was thinking of using a MH for the mother's, but that T5 set up that someone was showing earlier looked like it might work, just don't know if it will have my mothers producing enough foliage for me to clone every 2 weeks. i have been searching a few different sites - just wondering what your suggestions might be.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jan 20, 2011)

can anyone find the best deal on a 4x6 tent?
im looking for an upgrade 
thanks


----------



## K21701 (Jan 20, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> can anyone find the best deal on a 4x6 tent?
> im looking for an upgrade
> thanks


 This is the one I just purchased:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VW4W7G/ref=oss_product


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 20, 2011)

clamdigger try ezhydroshop.com...great prices and great tents


----------



## hempstead (Jan 20, 2011)

420Marine said:


> clamdigger try ezhydroshop.com...great prices and great tents


 Be careful with ezhydroshop.com. I will never use them again. They post decent prices on the sale items but check the weights. They charge for shipping by weight. I found a glitch in their system to get around that and they refused to send me that said item saying it was out of stock. I waited for the date they claimed it would be in and they said they shipped it, 2 weeks go by and I contact them again and they said it was out of stock again and kept pushing the refund. Then after the 3rd time of them doing this I took the refund and canceled my account with them. Some of their stuff is a good deal but it was not anything I wanted. Screw that dude he sucks. They don't keep you up to date on shipments either and would never send a tracking number unless I asked where it was.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 20, 2011)

makes me wonder then if I should go with them...wonder if anyone has any postitive feedback..may have to go to the hydro store *sigh*


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 20, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey True thanks for the info. Yeah if you have the link handy that would be great. I am just looking for the "finish" bag to do the dry ice extraction. Heck dont even have to be a bag if i could finds out where to get the screen material it self that would be great. Here is a link to get to the video to show you how to do it. Seems easy as hell. Just shake and then "bake" lol. Any way here is the link the video is about 1/4 the way down. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1382.html. A page or so back from this one one of the guys tried it and it worked great.


http://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAG-1-GALLON-8-BAG-FREE-PRESSING-SCREEN-/220727234195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33645e4e93
Thanks for the link to that dry sieve (+ rep), looks interesting, probably going to use those shitty black water bags to do it with, glad i didn't throw them out. This is a 8 bag set in 1 gallon, i am sure you could find a 3 or 5 from them if you look. Their 1 gallon size took a 3 gallon bucket to make bubble hash, not sure how big of a container you will need for the dry sieve, the black water's might actually be better for this as they are much skinnier. Good luck!


----------



## constantpane (Jan 20, 2011)

Potential Grow Tent?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-60-Garment-Closet/11072970#Item+Description

Never used it but i could see some potential for a crazy cheap price.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like a 1 lbs coffee can to me that they were using so i think you are right about the 1 gallon bags being good enough. Thanks for the link. Let me know how it comes out for you. Hit me with a PM.



TruenoAE86coupe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAG-1-GALLON-8-BAG-FREE-PRESSING-SCREEN-/220727234195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33645e4e93
> Thanks for the link to that dry sieve (+ rep), looks interesting, probably going to use those shitty black water bags to do it with, glad i didn't throw them out. This is a 8 bag set in 1 gallon, i am sure you could find a 3 or 5 from them if you look. Their 1 gallon size took a 3 gallon bucket to make bubble hash, not sure how big of a container you will need for the dry sieve, the black water's might actually be better for this as they are much skinnier. Good luck!


----------



## plantaseedtofillurneed (Jan 20, 2011)

Best deal ever buddy of mine got a small six plant grow room from this guy on ebay he will send everything you need to your door. JUST LOOK UP GROW ROOM AROUND $550 FOR SOIL and $650 FOR HYDRO KIT. Buddy of mine got 15 ounces in 3 1/2 mo. It was good stuff to man.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

constantpane said:


> Potential Grow Tent?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-60-Garment-Closet/11072970#Item+Description
> 
> Never used it but i could see some potential for a crazy cheap price.


 
Wow!! great find man Rep+ I'm getting 2 of them!! hahah. Thank you thank you!! I was about to drop about $115 for 
Stor-It-All 70"H x 48"W x 20"D Multi-Purpose Cabinet from lowes. I'd like to get a taller one but I think this would be great!! one for veg, one for bloom.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 20, 2011)

I have dug through the first 25 pages of this thread. I found hella deals. Im looking for a 6" inline for my scrubber and a 4" blower for intake any links to some good prices would be great. and +rep for you.. i seen the valuline ones but im kind of sketched about that brand unless someone can give me some info


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 20, 2011)

ifartsmoke said:


> Wow!! great find man Rep+ I'm getting 2 of them!! hahah. Thank you thank you!! I was about to drop about $115 for
> Stor-It-All 70"H x 48"W x 20"D Multi-Purpose Cabinet from lowes. I'd like to get a taller one but I think this would be great!! one for veg, one for bloom.


hey im going to get one of these and try to conver it for a veg room. should post a mod journal so we can see how you do it and ill do one too and we can bounce ideas off each other...


----------



## hempstead (Jan 21, 2011)

constantpane said:


> Potential Grow Tent?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-60-Garment-Closet/11072970#Item+Description
> 
> Never used it but i could see some potential for a crazy cheap price.


I am gonna get one for a dry box. Thanks


----------



## MsBBB (Jan 21, 2011)

constantpane said:


> Potential Grow Tent?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-60-Garment-Closet/11072970#Item+Description
> 
> Never used it but i could see some potential for a crazy cheap price.


I was thinking the same thing. I decided to try it out, but I ordered a cheaper smaller version from Walmart. I plan to modify and line the inside or outside with "Panda Plastic" and or "Reflective Insulation", whatever worksI should be able to pick it up from the store in a day or so. I placed my order on Tuesday night online and had it delivered to the store with no shipping charges, just the cost and taxes. Once on the Walmart website do a search for "Clothes Closets" or "Garment Closets" and you will get several to choose from. The one that I ordered is costing me $22 total. Thanks for posting, I feel better about ordering it now. It's worth a try, if it does not work I can always use it as an extra closet.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-White-36-inch-Clothes-Closet/5245009


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 21, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> hey im going to get one of these and try to conver it for a veg room. should post a mod journal so we can see how you do it and ill do one too and we can bounce ideas off each other...


I'm down, we can do that for sure! I've got to clear some space for it though haha.


----------



## Joey Coffin (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been looking for 2in UNI-SEALS for awhile now to connect my various buckets together for my undercurrent. I finally found some after some searching and found a good price I thought I'd share with you all. (He said he has other sizes available)http://cgi.ebay.com/Hydroponics-Seals-2-Uniseal-Bulk-/260724339722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb461b40a These things are slick I can see them having many other uses than hydro and are 100% water tight after 3 weeks. Check them out if your looking for something of the sort.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 21, 2011)

*CO2 Tablet-Easy C02 Supply for Hydroponic System Plants

*US $5.65 http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Tablet-Easy-C02-Supply-for-Hydroponic-System-Plants_W0QQitemZ260681108595QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6538561301777283745


----------



## c. austin (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it's only fair that an owner of a hydro shop can post deals on here, as long as they are exactly that- the best deals. maybe offering a price match would be an assurance that it's a great deal! and, it would help promote other RIU users to search for.... you got it... BETTER DEALS! 

just my $.02


----------



## gnosh (Jan 22, 2011)

anyone know of any decent 1000 watt hps/mh grow lights for around $300? Just starting...


----------



## newbiebob (Jan 23, 2011)

does anyone have a current link to a good deal on a cfl light system for vegg. 
I need a cheap system for vegg
about 6 plants
watts might be an issue so i think that i am restricted to cfl.
anyone have any suggestions ?
looking for CHEAP!


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 23, 2011)

gnosh said:


> anyone know of any decent 1000 watt hps/mh grow lights for around $300? Just starting...


They aren't to bad on price have everything http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/grow-light-ballasts-c-125.html?osCsid=b119eb70e603e938e11fb751d3fbda2a


----------



## Barnsy73 (Jan 23, 2011)

newbiebob said:


> does anyone have a current link to a good deal on a cfl light system for vegg.
> I need a cheap system for vegg
> about 6 plants
> watts might be an issue so i think that i am restricted to cfl.
> ...


Same place !!http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/fluorescent-lighting-c-123.html


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jan 23, 2011)

Lowest prices on t5 fixtures www.ezhydroshop.com for sure!


----------



## Hydro929 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhavealighter? said:


> Lowest prices on t5 fixtures www.ezhydroshop.com for sure!


I want to caution against using this site as others who have actually ordered from here have said. They may have good prices but after placing an order a month ago I have still received roughly half of it. Some is currently in the mail after they sent me the wrong product but were quick to rectify that problem. They have continued to tell me that items they told me would be in stock are still backordered and they have pushed giving me a refund pretty hard. Their shipping is also by weight and kinda sucks. They are also slightly less than discreet with "EZ-Hydroponics" clearly scrawled on the boxes. I just feel like I should have received better service for the amount of money I spent there.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydro929 said:


> I want to caution against using this site as others who have actually ordered from here have said. They may have good prices but after placing an order a month ago I have still received roughly half of it. Some is currently in the mail after they sent me the wrong product but were quick to rectify that problem. They have continued to tell me that items they told me would be in stock are still backordered and they have pushed giving me a refund pretty hard. Their shipping is also by weight and kinda sucks. They are also slightly less than discreet with "EZ-Hydroponics" clearly scrawled on the boxes. I just feel like I should have received better service for the amount of money I spent there.


So I am not the only they have screwed over. I will not use them again and asked them to cancel my account which they refused to so I went in and changed my name and all my information, new names are Ezhydro Sucksass and [email protected]. Yeah they suck stick to plantlightinghydroponics.com or dchydro. Growannex.com usually has some good deals and if you email them with a link to the item at ezhydroshop they will match it and really good guys that like to please their customers. Good luck.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 24, 2011)

hydro and hempstead thank you guys very much for the info, i got on the site and got rather excited as my shopping cart came out several hundred dollars lower than competitors, but that only matters if you actually get your items. Also no interest in ez-hydro boxes hanging outside my house for anytime at all. + rep for looking out for others!!!!


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 24, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> Same place !!http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/fluorescent-lighting-c-123.html


you can get a set of 6 veg cfls from any home improvement store, you probebly wount save more than 2 or 3 doll hairs even if you order online. That way you have them in hand and if they are broken or dont work, you can return them easly. I have a link in my sig that shows you how to make a quick and easy hood reflector too if thats what your after


----------



## gnosh (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wondering if this Light is actually worth the buy


----------



## Cereall (Jan 24, 2011)

Tried searching through this thread... its just so big

so

any advice to a quality c02 controller (monitor and regulator in 1)

aany help would be appreciated

thanks a bunch


----------



## REGISTRD (Jan 25, 2011)

There is an LHS in Canoga park that has a UNDER CURRENT, TURBO KLONER for really cheap.. I seen a ad walking out the door..


----------



## dutchdakota (Jan 25, 2011)

gnosh said:


> anyone know of any decent 1000 watt hps/mh grow lights for around $300? Just starting...


I just bought this for $165 shipped with MH & HPS Light included, 400W. The 600W is $200, idk about 1000W but I got it today and am happy with the quality and size, etc. I'm a n00b tho! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003810CVA/ref=oss_product


----------



## Shankapotomus (Jan 25, 2011)

Didn't have time to check the over 100 pages here so sorry if it's posted before. This outfit on ebay has great prices and WOULD CHECK THEM LAST.
http://stores.ebay.com/The-Hydroponic-Source


----------



## ClamDigger (Jan 26, 2011)

i have been looking for a Canadian hydro shop to buy a 4x4 tent (4x6 is optimal, but its incredibly hard to find a Canadian retailer who stocks 4x6)
so far i have found http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=1&SID=118&PID=945 has anyone used this site successfully?
does anyone else know of any other reliable Canadian hydro shops?
thanks!


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 27, 2011)

Everyone 
Green planet Wholesale has some excellent products and prices.. they also are the only nutrient company currently to offer a discount of 20% to all medical patients and growers alike..
if your not a medi grower but you want the discount bring your buddy with the card and you are golden !!
http://mygreenplanet.com/
Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## MediMary (Jan 28, 2011)

_My new fav place to order.
http://www.shopgrowsmart.com/ 
Fastest shipping I have come across, and killer prices!_


----------



## afrothund3r (Jan 29, 2011)

gnosh said:


> anyone know of any decent 1000 watt hps/mh grow lights for around $300? Just starting...


htgsupply.com


----------



## K21701 (Jan 29, 2011)

gnosh said:


> anyone know of any decent 1000 watt hps/mh grow lights for around $300? Just starting...


http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Light-System-Cooled-Growing/dp/B003JJ6JB8/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1296332459&sr=8-11


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jan 29, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150548961695

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.universalballast.com.hk%2Fdl.php%3Ffilepath%3DLi9waHAvcGRmX2ZpbGUvMzYucGRm%26filename%3DQjI1NFBVTlYtRC5wZGY%3D&rct=j&q=Universal%20B254PUNV-D&ei=cYlETbqsNIm4sQOvkbnRCg&usg=AFQjCNGXN5XC-abIfqsOCoraYv373Co38Q&sig2=TUPdee17wKUQfYzdXsr3Pw&cad=rja

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=Universal+B254PUNV-D&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=17993545349383055090&ei=cYlETbqsNIm4sQOvkbnRCg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCEQ8wIwAg#

*Super cheap t5ho ballasts (18.99). These will run the t5ho 55w cfl bulbs.*

http://www.lightbulbemporium.com/proddetail.asp?prod=20590


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jan 29, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120677659600

400w HPS ballast/reflector/bulb $110 shipped


----------



## hempstead (Jan 30, 2011)

gnosh said:


> anyone know of any decent 1000 watt hps/mh grow lights for around $300? Just starting...


$270 http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/daystar6-1000w-hps-dual-voltage-xtrasun-grow-light-p-2199.html
or $300
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/daystar6-1000w-solarmax-hps-dual-voltage-xtrasun-grow-light-p-2200.html


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment 1412736http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604
just got one of these in store, I think every radio shack has them instock? They had like 6 of them. nice and small!! and it works so well!!!! I spent tripple on one years ago and it didn't even light up!! you can focus in an out, it lights up the viewing area, and there is a zoom! it takes a little while to get the hang of, but for $12 you cant complain


----------



## doowmd (Jan 30, 2011)

Here it is for half that ($6.61):http://www.dealextreme.com/p/illuminated-pocket-60x-to-100x-zoom-microscope-1328
 I found this deal the year before last on this thread and when I saw your post ^^^ I went lookin for it cause I knew I only paid like 5 or six bucks w/ free shipping when I got mine. I got it and lost it w/in a week! !! Never have found that motherf*cker either! Had a nice little leather (fake?) carrying case and everything! . But anyway, just thought I'd throw that out there since it was so much cheaper.



*Edit
Here's a link to the original post on this thread (in case anyone cares and to give props where it's due=stinkbudd1)
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best-6.html#post3425120


----------



## doowmd (Jan 30, 2011)

Edit #2: Found the one I actually ordered after going thru the thread some more. And it's even cheaper! It's $4.95 and qualifies for free shipping. here's a pic:




and a link:http://www.amazon.com/SE-Illuminated-Pocket-Microscope-30X/dp/B000OVHVVQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1266692937&sr=8-1


----------



## doowmd (Jan 30, 2011)

Could just use this if the light isn't that big a deal to ya:http://www.amazon.com/SE-MJ361830C-Jewelers-Loupe-30X/dp/B000PCCJYI/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1296447659&sr=8-13




$2.79


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Here it is for half that ($6.61):http://www.dealextreme.com/p/illuminated-pocket-60x-to-100x-zoom-microscope-1328
> View attachment 1413349 I found this deal the year before last on this thread and when I saw your post ^^^ I went lookin for it cause I knew I only paid like 5 or six bucks w/ free shipping when I got mine. I got it and lost it w/in a week! !! Never have found that motherf*cker either! Had a nice little leather (fake?) carrying case and everything! . But anyway, just thought I'd throw that out there since it was so much cheaper.
> 
> 
> ...


The good thing about the radio shack is you can pay cash and if it breaks you don't have to wait another 2 weeks to get another, just go in and swap, for me thats worth another $6 especialy if your getting near harvest and need to look at her daily, waiting 2 or 3 weeks to get another one (that may not work again) aint good!!! haha. 




doowmd said:


> Edit #2: Found the one I actually ordered after going thru the thread some more. And it's even cheaper! It's $4.95 and qualifies for free shipping. here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered this one and it didn't work right out of the box, sent it back and waited 2 weeks to get another that also didn't work, sent that one back and the 3rd one worked great for about 8 days and the light broke then they told me that I must have been doing something to the scope and refuesed to exchange. It's a toy and spending $8 more to get one that is in hand sure to work with well worth it to me!! haha. You get what you pay for with these little things unfortunately.



doowmd said:


> Could just use this if the light isn't that big a deal to ya:http://www.amazon.com/SE-MJ361830C-Jewelers-Loupe-30X/dp/B000PCCJYI/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1296447659&sr=8-13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one of these too! haha, it said 30X but there is no way it's 30X, I have a 10X and it's only slightly more powerfull. But it's nice to have to look for bug on the soil and just look at the buds!! It's just woth having for $2, you can use it for a bunch of other stuff any who!

So the radio shack one is easy to get, replace, still cheap, uses AAA batteries and not the tiny watch kind. It hasn't broken after 2 months of use, paid cash. If it did break I'd drive my happy hiney to the mall and repalce it then and there, check opperation and I'm on my way a happy customer!! Worth the extra $6 I think


----------



## doowmd (Feb 2, 2011)

Herbs & Plant Greenhouse Grow Starter Kit
One-day shipping available



0 Bids$0.99
Calculate


----------



## hempstead (Feb 3, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Herbs & Plant Greenhouse Grow Starter Kit
> One-day shipping available
> 
> 
> ...


If you check your local Home Depot they will have similar kits for the price it takes to ship this. I just got a small one (12 pellets) the other day for like $3 and I got an additional 72 pellet refills for another $3. They only have them seasonally where I am so I stock up once a year.


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

Best deal on a water chiller I have ever seen, hands down one of the most freaking amazing deals in history, but it only lasts until Feb28th of this month.

I wish this had been around when I got my last water chillerFTW.
*1HP Ecoplus water chiller for only 695.00$*

http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com/EcoPlus-1-HP-Water-Chiller-CLEARANCE_p_365.html

*google for yourself right now, I can't find one Anywhere for Cheaper than 1,200.00$*
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=1hp+water+chiller&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=13340965684050242884&ei=ViFLTZLDEIXmsQODtuHHCg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDsQ8wIwAg#

Don't miss this chance or you will be saying FTW like me


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2011)

Make your own out of a mini fridge, lol. Wayy cheaper


----------



## Ponicengineer (Feb 5, 2011)

400 W MH / HPS 99.95. Sunsystem 2 AIO systems. 

http://www.shopgrowsmart.com/clearance.html


----------



## Rockballer (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone from canada buy equipment out of the states. I am just wondering if I will recieve any hassle with having it shipped across the border?


----------



## Grower4life (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com/HPS-1000w-Ready-to-Grow-Ballast-Kit-CLEARANCE_p_1395.html
I'm no expert but I'd be willing to say $86.95 for a 1000w hps ballast isn't a half bad deal.


----------



## jkmovies (Feb 7, 2011)

Grower4life said:


> http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com/HPS-1000w-Ready-to-Grow-Ballast-Kit-CLEARANCE_p_1395.html
> I'm no expert but I'd be willing to say $86.95 for a 1000w hps ballast isn't a half bad deal.


Looks like you have to put it together yourself. I can put an entertainment center together, but a ballast.


----------



## budleydoright (Feb 7, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260713226744&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

complete digigrow Co2 controller and regulator package 329 shipped.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 7, 2011)

*http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regula...248755&sr=8-14 $79.99 co2 regulator and solenoid with free shipping.
 *


----------



## herb's the word (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has posted this but I bought a 150 watt hps ballast kit, socket and bulb from lightbulbsurplus.com for $45


----------



## normajean123 (Feb 8, 2011)

I need help finding a good enough light for like 2 plants that is an all in one set up basically hood, ballast , light, all together and something cool cause the space gets hot


----------



## Str8Dank (Feb 9, 2011)

Shankapotomus said:


> Didn't have time to check the over 100 pages here so sorry if it's posted before. This outfit on ebay has great prices and WOULD CHECK THEM LAST.
> http://stores.ebay.com/The-Hydroponic-Source


i've ordered 3 lumatek ballasts and 5 magnum xxxl hoods from them. they ship fast discrete and are helpful answer the phone right away. i would use them again for sure. each item i have purchased was on a separate order so i have delt with them a number of times and the only issue i ever had was broken glass during shipping and they provided a credit for it so i could buy glass local as that was my preference.


----------



## infect3d (Feb 10, 2011)

nickbbad said:


> Wow great deals there thank you  I will be buying one next upgrade.


getting the 100 gallons a day for 85 dollars what a buy! thanks for the post!


----------



## 4apa (Feb 10, 2011)

hello mates.
does anyone know any headshop or growshop which are distributing canna nutrients all arround the europe? i'm writting here cuz it's difficult to find any shop that will ship goods in any country of EU(e.g. latvia, lithuania). found just one yet in UK. but their shipping fee is more expensive than my goods :\ 
so, if you could help me i would appreciate that.


----------



## lyladee (Feb 10, 2011)

Canna is a Dutch company so I would imagine you can find a few shops in the Netherlands. However, finding one that ships to far Eastern Europe may be a pain in the ass. I have a few friends in Russia who have the same problem. Good luck.


----------



## stickystink (Feb 11, 2011)

while were on the subject of good deals has anyone head of atlas gifts? i only ask because i was going to buy some stuff for the grow but am unsure as i have never head anyone else mention them, don`t no whether they r new if so they are well cheap with nice freebies, and free delivery over £25 just thought it sounds to good to be true!!!


----------



## stickystink (Feb 11, 2011)

to write bud this should always be done as discreatly as possible some of the companies that i have brought from are good at putting as less on the box/envelope as possible thankxz for notifying me of this as i will not use these for nything!


----------



## ifartsmoke (Feb 11, 2011)

just use single seed company. I've ordered from them many times and every seed has germed, never takes more than 2 weeks to get here and they have pretty much any seed you want. i love em


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 12, 2011)

normajean123 said:


> I need help finding a good enough light for like 2 plants that is an all in one set up basically hood, ballast , light, all together and something cool cause the space gets hot


http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com/Sun-System-2-400w-HPS-Complete-System-CLEARANCE-_p_751.html 
Check it out! I am getting one as soon as we get our tax return!


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.shopgrowsmart.com/

Sun System® 2 400w HPS Complete System **CLEARANCE** 

100 bucks. Sounds to good to be true


----------



## Barnsy73 (Feb 12, 2011)

The light you posted will get hot its an all in one unit isn't it ? And if you don't want the heat use external ballast they have them here cheap 65.00 off if purchased online and fast shipping and you can run 150,175 250 hps or mh http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLBADILT02120&eq=&Tp=


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 12, 2011)

Barnsy73 said:


> The light you posted will get hot its an all in one unit isn't it ? And if you don't want the heat use external ballast they have them here cheap 65.00 off if purchased online and fast shipping and you can run 150,175 250 hps or mh http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLBADILT02120&eq=&Tp=



I am pretty sure you can attach ducting to the end w/out the ballast. Then just hook it up to your exhaust fan. Easy.


----------



## mimsy (Feb 13, 2011)

I DESPERATELY need a 400 watt ballast for my grow! Anyone?... Anyone?

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow.html


----------



## K21701 (Feb 13, 2011)

mimsy said:


> I DESPERATELY need a 400 watt ballast for my grow! Anyone?... Anyone?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow.html


http://www.amazon.com/Watt-Electronic-Ballast-Reflector-GYO2009/dp/B004HNPGKA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1297610283&sr=8-8


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 13, 2011)

Barnsy
Were you talking about the one I posted?
I dunno much about them. That just sounded like a good deal, although the more I learn the less I know sometimes. Some of these have to be "put together" which sounds OK if you have some mech skill.
Probaly a cheap hood, cheap light.

Someone who knows someone told me to buy the stuff seperatly if possible. Get a good reflector, a digi ballast, upgrade into a better bulb, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Stanley-655702-High-Velocity-Blower-Fan-/400154992782?pt=Air_Conditioner&hash=item5d2b18a08e

i dont know the cfm but i run it on low in 6x12 (soon to be split)and it keeps the temp at 68-70 with a 400mh that is uncooled. the built in speeds give you lots of control it hooks up to 6" flex duct like its made for it and its $50! come on this has got be considered a bargain by others too right?


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 13, 2011)

Was just at the homely depot
T8 four footers were 20 bucks. No chain, no reflectors, no power cord.
They are designed to wire in as a fixture.

At the True Value, exact same thing except it came with a power cord and a chain to hang it with for ten and change. Usually its the other way around.​


----------



## Fuck Snails (Feb 14, 2011)

Two words.

Shop Lights


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 14, 2011)

I take shop lights are not high on your list?
I thought most of these threads were talking about using is these.
I know some use regular lamps and stuff with CFL bubs.
No diff is there?


----------



## Amerikind (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, not sure if you guys've seen this yet.
http://www.aegsupply.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=53

These prices are unbeatable, especially if you can pick it up at the warehouse in Livermore.
I walked in there today and got 600w bulb, digital dimmable ballast, air cooled hood, high quality flexible duct, ratchet style hangers, mylar & cords for under $300.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

just a little shout out to my friends at Greners.com

http://www.greners.com/new-products/super-sun-reflector.html

This is the perfect hood for those tight spaces.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2011)

need so help guy's i have 6 mom's in a 2.5x3x4 veg box, all mom's are in hydro farm buckets. im looking for a led light for veg. i want to checking with the family before i spend the cash any one can help what do you guys think about it?


----------



## SensiJimmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey people... im new in this forum  

would some part of community here be interested in hearing about such deals in European growshops? Specifically in area around Baltic States (Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania)


----------



## meezy4tw (Feb 26, 2011)

Just gonna leave these links here...
400 watt hps 133.35 (i have this one)
http://www.growannex.com/lighting-packages/28258-400w-grow-light-package.html
600 watters are 175.
http://www.growannex.com/packages/28254-600w-grow-light-package.html
1000 watters are pretty cheap at 245 bucks too.
http://www.growannex.com/lighting-packages/28281-1000w-light-package.html

For those of you growing in hydro and or using advanced nutrients, theres a sale on them right now.
https://www.growannex.com/search.php?orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=advanced+nutrients
http://www.growannex.com/7-nutrients
These folks at this store are reputable. I live down the street from them, and they take good care of their customers.


----------



## SuperSize82 (Feb 27, 2011)

Seems like a good deal 


Virtual Sun 1000 Watt Grow Light Kit with Magnetic Ballast (299.99) Free Shipping
http://www.maxtool.com/us/products/VS1000MS.asp


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 27, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632322664&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#shId

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632329585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Barnsy73 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the place to get lumatek lighting everything is cheaper online http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Bc=LUMATEK Reflectors are cheap also. Peace


----------



## OrezO (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread is huge & I've searched but still trying to find the best deal on HORTILUX Super hps bulbs. I also need a portable ac unit around $200..... I would really appreciate it if anyone could help. Thanks


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

OrezO said:


> This thread is huge & I've searched but still trying to find the best deal on HORTILUX Super hps bulbs. I also need a portable ac unit around $200..... I would really appreciate it if anyone could help. Thanks


For the bulb I can not help you but for the portable AC I got mine at www.homedepot.com for about $250 and free shipping and nobody else came close to that after shipping charges.

This is what I have and it is in a 12x12x9 room with a hotwater heater, 600w hps, 400w mh and it keeps the room at 75 without much effort.
http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-Heating-Cooling-Air-Quality-Air-Conditioners-Portable-Air-Conditioners/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbv64/R-202039548/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## OrezO (Feb 28, 2011)

hempstead said:


> For the bulb I can not help you but for the portable AC I got mine at www.homedepot.com for about $250 and free shipping and nobody else came close to that after shipping charges.
> 
> This is what I have and it is in a 12x12x9 room with a hotwater heater, 600w hps, 400w mh and it keeps the room at 75 without much effort.
> http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-Heating-Cooling-Air-Quality-Air-Conditioners-Portable-Air-Conditioners/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbv64/R-202039548/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Thanks for the help, that unit looks like it'll do the trick. Does it have a biult in thermostat where it'll turn itself on and off? +rep to you sir. Thanks

*Anyone else know where to find cheaper hortilux hps bulbs, or am I SOL. The cheapest I found is around $96.*


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Thanks for the help, that unit looks like it'll do the trick. Does it have a biult in thermostat where it'll turn itself on and off? +rep to you sir. Thanks
> 
> *Anyone else know where to find cheaper hortilux hps bulbs, or am I SOL. The cheapest I found is around $96.*


Yup digital thermostat for the compressor but fan stays on always and it is kinda loud but my girls don't mind. It also has an on/off timer and a few other things. I got it on sale for a little cheaper last year but either way you will not find much else that cheap. They aren't too bad looking either and when it is off the vents tuck themselves in and it looks like a big paper shredder or something. heh


----------



## Datakeova420 (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread has way tooo many pages....im looking for quality exhaust Fans and carbon filter


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 3, 2011)

For those of you who like to support your local Hydro Store (I have nothing against ordering online), I belive I have negotiated the best possible price with 3 stores in my area. Each store gives me 25% off across the board on every Hydrofarm, Sunlight Supply, and R&M purchase. This took some serious back and forth and a couple large purchases to pull off. I believe 25% is the lowest most stores will go. I felt the owners would have killed me if I asked for 26%!

Shopping local has advantages. 2 of my ballasts were bad out of the box and were replaced the same day. No mailing BS. One bulb seemed dim and was also replaced. I paid $299 for Phantom 1000 watt ballasts. I could have saved another 10 bucks or so online, but feel it was worth it.
View attachment 1472400
Belive it or not, here's a $6,200 order. Damn this stuff is expensive.


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 3, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Belive it or not, here's a $6,200 order. Damn this stuff is expensive.


That's some serious equipment and supplies you have there!


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 3, 2011)

If you live in an area that has *Big Lots Stores*, I was in a Michigan store yesterday and they had *Miracle Grow Organics potting soil, $8 for 2 cubic feet* (a big bag). I used Miracle Grow for my "pregrow" and I had no problem with it. I plan to get 2-3 bags for my summer flowers and plants. It was selling fast. Disregard if you don't use MG


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from http://plantlightinghydroponics.com/ ? If so is the shipping discreet? I am going to order a Radiant hood, and a badboy t5, but i know that hydrofarm makes the most obvious boxes in the world, and not really wanting to have that sitting on my doorstep when i get home from work. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## meowth (Mar 3, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Has anyone ordered from http://plantlightinghydroponics.com/ ? If so is the shipping discreet? I am going to order a Radiant hood, and a badboy t5, but i know that hydrofarm makes the most obvious boxes in the world, and not really wanting to have that sitting on my doorstep when i get home from work. Anyone have any experience with this?


I had the radiant 6 inch, and yes, it came in it's retail box. Now, this was over a year ago. What I would do is email, or even call them to work out an acceptable packaging. The initial orders I've had were fast and perfect. It's when there's a problem, I had a couple of issues. Mostly it was having to wait, when they said they would handle spmething right away. Then, a misplaced or ignored email or two. I did get everything worked out in the end. Oh, and they have an A+ rating on BBB.org.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks meowth! + rep


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Need a decent fan that can carry the load of up to a 600 watter look at this one...Only 95.00 USA free shipping and no tax..





Add to Watch list





You have reached your maximum guest watch list limit of 10 items.
Please remove some items from your watch list in My eBay if you want to add more.
This item has been added to your guest watch list in My eBay.














javascript:;Please wait
Image not available



Zoom
Enlarge

*Mouse here to zoom in*


Please wait
Image not available
















*New 6" INCH INLINE EXHAUST COOLING 

*


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry about that the cfm ratings are 424 cfm's ....


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 6, 2011)

HigH people. Just sharing the good deal I got on a digigro coco co2 monitor and regulator off of eBay. It automaticly regulates co2 ppms to 1200-1500. Just gotta find a tank. Still waiting on a reply but i may have found a used 20lb tank locally for $50. They arent new and shiny but if they answer my questions in my favor then ill definitly buy a used tank. The price for the digigro combo was $369. I offered $350 and they accepted. Free shipping also! Sorry no link to it. Do a digigro co2 search on eBay and it will pop up.


----------



## Datakeova420 (Mar 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Need a decent fan that can carry the load of up to a 600 watter look at this one...Only 95.00 USA free shipping and no tax..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lookin for a 4" one do you know if the same deal applies???


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Mar 7, 2011)

I need a 24 site ebb & gro complete system at the best price on the market. think anybody can help? the cheapest ive seen is around $500. thanks +REP


----------



## hempstead (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok I ran out of Ozium and instead of paying $4 at Walmart for a 3.5oz can I searched online and found 14.5oz cans from Samsclub for $8.33 including shipping. I am not a member so it cost me 10% extra but still the best deal I found.
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=146794


----------



## K21701 (Mar 8, 2011)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> I need a 24 site ebb & gro complete system at the best price on the market. think anybody can help? the cheapest ive seen is around $500. thanks +REP


http://www.thehydrosource.com/Hydroponic_Systems/24_Site_Hydroponic_Ebb_And_Flow_System_Kit


----------



## ineffablegreen (Mar 9, 2011)

newbie over here. i'm still researching for my second grow, but i've been scouring the internet for deals and decided to make a twitter account that posts deals. it's called hydrodiscounts. check it out if you're interested--i also list backordered items that i can find. full disclosure: i am not making money by posting these deals, and i do not work for a hydroponics company/organization/whatever. if you find a deal, i'd love for you to send it my way so that i can post it. i'm just trying to help growers do it inexpensively. i mean, i'm in college so i'm not exactly money bags over here. 

p.s. i found a melonhead if anyone is looking for one. it's on my last post. i know they're backordered, so i just wanted to see if anyone is interested.


----------



## Miniweed (Mar 10, 2011)

6" inline fan  http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Inline-Booster-Inches-GYO2402/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_b

just ordered this, it came in yesterday and it is huge! Carbon filter-- http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Carbon-Scrubber-Control-Gyo2301/dp/B003UL8JMM

Ph tester/ppm meter-- http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Tester-Purity/dp/B002C0A7ZY/ref=pd_sim_k_4


----------



## gnosh (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking for net pots for my flood tables and DWC systems. Has anyone ordered from either of these sites and are these good deals?
Botanicare 6 inch Heavy Duty Net Pot 30/count
 6" Net Pot, Bag of 50

my local hydro store is great but is a huge joke when it comes to buying any type of net pots


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

gnosh-Yes they are good. You do have to request stealth shipping if needed otherwise the manufactures boxes sometimes have what they are on them.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure about how fast they ship though, i ordered a Radiant hood and a Badboy T5 from them on Monday first thing in the morning, it is friday today and it does not look like the have shipped it yet. I will keep you informed on how long it takes when i get delivery confirmation, if you are interested.


----------



## lotsOweed (Mar 11, 2011)

Miniweed said:


> 6" inline fan  http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Inline-Booster-Inches-GYO2402/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_b
> 
> just ordered this, it came in yesterday and it is huge! Carbon filter-- http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Carbon-Scrubber-Control-Gyo2301/dp/B003UL8JMM
> 
> Ph tester/ppm meter-- http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Tester-Purity/dp/B002C0A7ZY/ref=pd_sim_k_4


 Hav the same meter..works pretty well. havent had anything to compare it to tho


----------



## blindedge (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys, Ive done some research on the threads and have come up with the following setup. I am trying to be cheap but still grow some good. Let me know what you guys think

400 Watt HPS + Cooltube = $155 w/shipping
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A325274ZEF9XYZ

Grow Tent 3'x3'x78" = $95 w/shipping
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TZTS8E/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A325274ZEF9XYZ

4" HTG Supply Inline Fan + Carbon Filter= $135 w/shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CAN-AIR-INCH-6-8-/400151951436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2aea384c#ht_16215wt_1139

TOTAL = $385


----------



## K21701 (Mar 16, 2011)

> 400 Watt HPS + Cooltube = $155 w/shipping
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A325274ZEF9XYZ


I have the exact same light and I love it!!


----------



## kotijuusto (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmm i cant seem to find cheap cool tube to my light. I found my light and ballast so i need some cheap cooltube with cord at the moment. Anyone? Cheked ebay and amazon, it would be almoust better to by whole new light set. And they have to post to scandinavia.


----------



## youdontevenknow (Mar 19, 2011)

haha this is a good idea man


----------



## youdontevenknow (Mar 19, 2011)

this is a good site thanks a million my plants are going to grow way better thanks


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 19, 2011)

Just found a new socket might have to try it out its a 4-way check it anyone using one? You can buy one or they come in 3 packs hmmmmm.

http://www.amazon.com/Photo-Basics-413-4-Socket-Adapter/dp/B0028K2TXQ/ref=pd_cp_p_3_img


----------



## The White Buffalo (Mar 21, 2011)

blindedge said:


> Hey guys, Ive done some research on the threads and have come up with the following setup. I am trying to be cheap but still grow some good. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 400 Watt HPS + Cooltube = $155 w/shipping
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A325274ZEF9XYZ
> ...


I have that tent and like it. Good deal for the money. There are better ones out there but they don't grow better herb so... Just so you know LEDWholesalers ships it in a not so discreet cardboard box that has GYO1005A in big print on the sides of the box. I was not super happy about that.

I am considering picking up that light as well however the tent has 4 inch ducts not 6 so you are going to have to get a reducer.


----------



## koda (Mar 22, 2011)

Need Help!!! please please please, I need some mylar for my grow room,. Where can i get it??? I went to lows yesterday and they didn't have it . They couldn't even tell me were to get it. I think i spelled mylar right?? Also ,,, is their another name for the silver reflecting sheeting besides Mylar? Big ol thanks for any help !!!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 22, 2011)

How big is your room that you will be putting it up in, so i can get a idea of how much mylar is needed. If you look on amazon you might be able to find what you need for around $20 but if your in need of a giant roll its gona cost you more.


----------



## koda (Mar 22, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> How big is your room that you will be putting it up in, so i can get a idea of how much mylar is needed. If you look on amazon you might be able to find what you need for around $20 but if your in need of a giant roll its gona cost you more.


 My room is 12ft. x 12ft. divided in half with a 6ft x 6ft.grow room and a 6ft. x6ft. flowering room. I might eventually make both 6ft x 12ft. but for now if you took the divider wall out it would be 6ft x 12 ft. over all. wall height is 7ft. I would rather buy local so i can get started. I thought lowes would carry it but nope. Do garden stores usually carry it?


----------



## koda (Mar 22, 2011)

actually i have another 12 x 16 room that joins my grow room and hope to expand through it some day but for now i need enough mylar to do 12' x12' w/7' of ht. This is my 1st grow room, have done a little outside growing but never indoor with hydroponics. Im just learning were to get things. Tomorrow im going to my local farm and garden store to see what all they have. Hope i can find some mylar, it's about all i like having my grow room ready.


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 23, 2011)

koda said:


> Need Help!!! please please please, I need some mylar for my grow room,. Where can i get it??? I went to lows yesterday and they didn't have it . They couldn't even tell me were to get it. I think i spelled mylar right?? Also ,,, is their another name for the silver reflecting sheeting besides Mylar? Big ol thanks for any help !!!!


There is a nice special at HID Hut on mylar right now-- 25 feet of 2mil for $14.99. Larger amounts are also on sale.

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/hid-hut-metallized-reflective-film-mylar-mil-50-25-p-2324.html

Also Panda Film is on sale: 10X50 @ $40...


----------



## goodpunk6 (Mar 23, 2011)

blindedge said:


> Hey guys, Ive done some research on the threads and have come up with the following setup. I am trying to be cheap but still grow some good. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 400 Watt HPS + Cooltube = $155 w/shipping
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A325274ZEF9XYZ
> ...


I have that light! And the carbon filter and fan! DONT GET THAT TENT! THE LIGHT WONT FIT INSIDE! Remember, you need space for ducting. I tried to get that tent before I got the one I have but realized it right before purchasing. Now I have a 48x24x60 tent. The light is just right with two 8 site hydroponic setup. Short Ryder is how I'm starting off in this tent.


----------



## letsfest (Mar 24, 2011)

Buy American or at least Canadian products. Cheapest in the long run doesn't mean good for you or American business. I'm just saying you all seem eager to spend money/take risk and it wont cost that much more for a good American made product and ease of mind. I do at least, but do as you will.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 24, 2011)

Everything is made in china Didn't know they still made stuff in the usa hahahahaha i mean everytime i pick up a box and look where it was made it says china even some of the parts on my new rem 700 seem like they were made in china. 

"LETSFEST" you should start a USA made product thread i would subscribe and even do my shopping on it as i feel the same darn way you do but im not trying to search for weeks before i see that "MADE IN USA" label. "ust to me on everything" Outsourcing is a bi***!!!


----------



## gnosh (Mar 24, 2011)

letsfest said:


> Buy American or at least Canadian products. Cheapest in the long run doesn't mean good for you or American business. I'm just saying you all seem eager to spend money/take risk and it wont cost that much more for a good American made product and ease of mind. I do at least, but do as you will.


There is just too much wrong with this statement for me to do anything but to try and forcefully put my head through a brick wall...


----------



## letsfest (Mar 24, 2011)

Not all "American" made items are exclusively made on our soil and hopefully that will change, but nonetheless they are as "American" as you can get. Some are and some are definitely not. Some you want from other countries (hydroton ect), but keep this in mind. If my post helps one person stay away from pondering the idea of buying garbage for a few dollars saved ... in the words of Charlie Sheen "winning". A thread is definitely in order.


----------



## 420fishin (Mar 24, 2011)

Any grow tent hook ups?


----------



## e20sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

any good 4 inch inline deals going on? ive looked on htg only see combos


----------



## doowmd (Mar 25, 2011)

420fishin said:


> Any grow tent hook ups?


Someone posted this earlier and I thought it was a pretty sweet deal:*Grow Tent 3'x3'x78" = $95 w/shipping
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A325274ZEF9XYZ*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

Spammmer be aware!!!



Thread: "vegan organics aka veganics with matt rize"
by tank enterprises Replies
703
Views
18,989
whats wrong with that? 1W diodes are much more...
whats wrong with that? 1W diodes are much more efficient that 2W/3W diodes-- so you actually get the wattage you pay for. 

2W diodes only emit about 1.8W / 3W only about 2.5 

If your worried...
03-25-2011 08:43 PM
Thread: Well Here Goes Again
by tank enterprises Replies
930
Views
10,056
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:40 PM
Thread: Uncle Ben's Topping Technique to get 2 or 4 MAIN colas
by tank enterprises Replies
3,566
Views
330,399
Sticky: check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:29 PM
Thread: The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links
by tank enterprises Replies
1,389
Views
186,129
Sticky: best deals i can find on LED's check out...
best deals i can find on LED's check out aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:27 PM
Thread: Lumens, lux, and adding it all up.
by tank enterprises Replies
229
Views
66,985
Sticky: check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:26 PM
Thread: Coco growers unite!!
by tank enterprises Replies
2,157
Views
139,742
Sticky: check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:25 PM
Thread: Friday March 4th :Attitude Promo: What seeds did you buy?
by tank enterprises Replies
506
Views
10,461
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:25 PM
Thread: "vegan organics aka veganics with matt rize"
by tank enterprises Replies
703
Views
18,989
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:23 PM
Thread: Hydroponics
by tank enterprises Replies
1,404
Views
174,189
Sticky: peep the LED's at aliengrow.com...
peep the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick
03-25-2011 08:22 PM
Thread: LED Users UNITE!
by tank enterprises Replies
2,973
Views
113,755
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com...
check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

tank enterprises said:


> best deals i can find on LED's check out aliengrow.com -- pretty sick


How the fuck is that the best price/deal when many places have more wattage for less!


----------



## TurboKafer (Mar 25, 2011)

powerking on ebay has been selling solid lighting for no reserve auctions. 400watt Dual Ballast, MH Bulb, HPS Bulb, YoYos, and enclosed reflector with 4" venting port for less than $115.00 plus $30 Shipping. 

FYI if you need it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone!!!CHECK EBAY!
Hydrohut,htg supply
STOP SPAMMING!!
LOOK AT ALL YOUR POSTS I WOUDNT BE SURPRISED IF YOU WERE AN EMPLOYEE FOR THEM


----------



## Tweexican (Mar 26, 2011)

TurboKafer said:


> powerking on ebay has been selling solid lighting for no reserve auctions. 400watt Dual Ballast, MH Bulb, HPS Bulb, YoYos, and enclosed reflector with 4" venting port for less than $115.00 plus $30 Shipping.
> 
> FYI if you need it.



DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SELLER. I purchased over $800 from this seller and have had two ballasts fail on me, as well as being shipped a light cord that didn't match the adapter on the ballast. When they tried to rectify the situation, they sent me the wrong adapter. After trying to get ahold of them again, they stopped replying to my emails. I tried the phone number, and it is no longer in service. You've been warned. I would go with HTG supply if you are set on going with Ebay.


----------



## TheOrganic (Mar 27, 2011)

I found a good site for Poly fittings(And loads of other stuff we can use) Called Grainger.com http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml

Found what I needed twice on there and couldn't find it anywhere else. Not even EBAY......Not ragging I love EBAY!!
And HTG is pretty high in cost from what Ive learned. Better too shop around online found sweet deals just being patient.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 27, 2011)

You may need an account to shop at grainger.com, i know you do in store. Not sure what all it takes, pretty sure a business name and address, could be wrong, but i do know you need an account in store, first thing they ask when you walk up to the counter. You are right though, they have everything under the sun.


----------



## TheOrganic (Mar 27, 2011)

Wasn't nothing really to setup account the business name can just be your name its kinda a bitch at first to setup just remember that to move on to credit card info you must save info for shipping which is located on top right corner of section were you fill out shipping. IF you don't save info you can't move on and it is wierd and doesn't explain well when you don't do it right but hope this helps.


----------



## MediMary (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ezcloner price = Free
Down Under HF from groovy hydro = Free
Fadded Glass Pipe = Free
Stop by here spread the word!*

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/421361-final-official-1st-giveaway-contest.html


----------



## Grim Reafer (Mar 30, 2011)

Miniweed said:


> 6" inline fan  http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Inline-Booster-Inches-GYO2402/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_b
> 
> just ordered this, it came in yesterday and it is huge! Carbon filter-- http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Carbon-Scrubber-Control-Gyo2301/dp/B003UL8JMM
> 
> Ph tester/ppm meter-- http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Tester-Purity/dp/B002C0A7ZY/ref=pd_sim_k_4


this meter tests both ph and ppm?


----------



## gnosh (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking for a good deal on a fan and filter, so far I have found this http://www.amazon.com/Hydropronic-Inline-Carbon-Filter-Control/dp/B002ZJNW3Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1301590276&sr=1-2

Anyone know of any better deals out there?


----------



## lotsOweed (Mar 31, 2011)

Grim Reafer said:


> this meter tests both ph and ppm?


That just tests ppm but its pretty cheap and effective.


----------



## edisonzmedicine (Mar 31, 2011)

I received the surpluscenter.com catalog in the mail today and they have some good deals on AC/DC centrifugal blowers. I bought stuff from them last winter, things I needed to complete a homemade diesel generator, and the prices were excellent. They have an ever changing variety of surplus goods. I plan on contacting them about locating and selling surplus products that the gang here could use.


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm... stuff like this.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?Item=16-1406
12 VDC 454 CFM SPAL 007-A42-32D 3 SPEED BLOWER - $40


----------



## yaknowguy (Apr 4, 2011)

I have 2 8 inch vortex blower fans and 1 8 inch Can Fan I want to sell ran them for 2 cycles looking to go bigger any takers 160 plus shipping


----------



## yaknowguy (Apr 4, 2011)

koda said:


> actually i have another 12 x 16 room that joins my grow room and hope to expand through it some day but for now i need enough mylar to do 12' x12' w/7' of ht. This is my 1st grow room, have done a little outside growing but never indoor with hydroponics. Im just learning were to get things. Tomorrow im going to my local farm and garden store to see what all they have. Hope i can find some mylar, it's about all i like having my grow room ready.


your veg room doesnt need to be that big id make your flower room bigger that is where it is going to pay off for you in the end!


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty sure these are good deals but wanted to run it by RIU.



*Ambient Weather WS-0100 Wireless Thermo-Hygrometer- $13.95*

http://www.ambientweather.com/amws0100.html








*Ambient Weather WS-0100-COMBO-KIT Wireless Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors - $39.00*

http://www.ambientweather.com/amws0100combokit.html


----------



## OrezO (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread is huge & I don't have the time to scan through it, but does anyone know where I can find a 4'' carbon scrubber/fan? I've done alil research & the cheapest I can find is around $115. I'de really appreciate any feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pm me when you find a good one plz


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 6, 2011)

OrezO said:


> This thread is huge & I don't have the time to scan through it, but does anyone know where I can find a 4'' carbon scrubber/fan? I've done alil research & the cheapest I can find is around $115. I'de really appreciate any feedback. Thanks in advance.


This is the best deal I could find on a 4 inch fan and filter. I bought it, it works. 

http://htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp

If I did it again, I'd get a bigger one though. Check out my DIY thread on odor control in my sig. Good luck. sns


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

How loud is this setup do you know the DB rating? Could you compare it to something so i can get an idea plz I have pc fans rated at 45CFM 20DB im guessing 3 times as loud?


----------



## OrezO (Apr 7, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> This is the best deal I could find on a 4 inch fan and filter. I bought it, it works.
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp
> 
> If I did it again, I'd get a bigger one though. Check out my DIY thread on odor control in my sig. Good luck. sns


Yeah that's what I've been looking at too. I think I'll pick one of those up. My room is 200sqft, do you think I should get the 6", or is the 4" going to be adequate?


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> Pretty sure these are good deals but wanted to run it by RIU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got the top one at home dePOT for 8.99


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

OrezO said:


> This thread is huge & I don't have the time to scan through it, but does anyone know where I can find a 4'' carbon scrubber/fan? I've done alil research & the cheapest I can find is around $115. I'de really appreciate any feedback. Thanks in advance.





SlimJim503 said:


> Pm me when you find a good one plz





SlimJim503 said:


> How loud is this setup do you know the DB rating? Could you compare it to something so i can get an idea plz I have pc fans rated at 45CFM 20DB im guessing 3 times as loud?





OrezO said:


> Yeah that's what I've been looking at too. I think I'll pick one of those up. My room is 200sqft, do you think I should get the 6", or is the 4" going to be adequate?


HTG supply filters suck unless you are growing tomatoes or something with a low odor. I had a 4 inch and a 6 inch and replaced the 4" with a Phresh Filter and I can run at full blast with skunks and Kushes constantly while flowering and never a problem. I use a Can-Filter for my 6". I also tried Phat filters which work ok but only with the fan at half power, if I used them full blast they would not filter good enough and my whole neighborhood smells like a skunk. heh

So take advice from me who did not take everyone elses advice about spending the money for carbon filters or you will regret it. heh Good luck.

And I recommend http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php for all your filter/fan needs and they also have some of the best prices on lighting. If you do order and want in a plain unmarked box then make sure to request it or it will come in the manufacturers packaging.

1 more thing. The black valueline fans are better made and much quieter than the green active air fans. The green fans are loud as hell. heh


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> HTG supply filters suck unless you are growing tomatoes or something with a low odor. I had a 4 inch and a 6 inch and replaced the 4" with a Phresh Filter and I can run at full blast with skunks and Kushes constantly while flowering and never a problem. I use a Can-Filter for my 6". I also tried Phat filters which work ok but only with the fan at half power, if I used them full blast they would not filter good enough and my whole neighborhood smells like a skunk. heh
> 
> So take advice from me who did not take everyone elses advice about spending the money for carbon filters or you will regret it. heh Good luck.
> 
> ...


This is good info bro. Thank you for the recommendations. I have a 4" htg filter on a 170 cfm fan, it works, but not as good as I had hoped. Next time, I am going to follow your advice. sns


----------



## OrezO (Apr 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> HTG supply filters suck unless you are growing tomatoes or something with a low odor. I had a 4 inch and a 6 inch and replaced the 4" with a Phresh Filter and I can run at full blast with skunks and Kushes constantly while flowering and never a problem. I use a Can-Filter for my 6". I also tried Phat filters which work ok but only with the fan at half power, if I used them full blast they would not filter good enough and my whole neighborhood smells like a skunk. heh
> 
> So take advice from me who did not take everyone elses advice about spending the money for carbon filters or you will regret it. heh Good luck.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you for that very valuable input. I was worried about the cheapness related to performance. I already have a valueline & i'll buy another 4'' along with a reputable filter. Much appreciated hempstead +rep


----------



## chengchu (Apr 10, 2011)

Advanced sale. use coupon code AN2011.

http://www.growannex.com/nutrients/advanced-nutrients


----------



## hempstead (Apr 10, 2011)

chengchu said:


> Advanced sale. use coupon code AN2011.
> 
> http://www.growannex.com/nutrients/advanced-nutrients


The coupon code you have entered is not valid.

Doh! Wouldn't work on Iguana Juice.


----------



## chengchu (Apr 10, 2011)

just tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 11, 2011)

chengchu said:


> just tried it and it worked for me.


Ok it is working now. Sweet 15% off is worth some rep in my book. Thanks +rep


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2011)

hempstead said:


> HTG supply filters suck unless you are growing tomatoes or something with a low odor.


Listen, not to be an asshole, but WRONG! I had a dispute with people over there regarding a discount I felt I deserved but I do use their carbon filter along with one of their imitation can-fans which is like a third the price of an actual can fan on a bad day, and I have 8 AK-48, notoriously stanky, that I can hardly even smell when I'm in the room-- and that's with the fan barely on, like set so low on the fan-speed control that it is just barely pulling air from the filter. I just 100% disagree, perhaps you had a bad experience but I am having a very good one.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 11, 2011)

Gamberro said:


> Listen, not to be an asshole, but WRONG! I had a dispute with people over there regarding a discount I felt I deserved but I do use their carbon filter along with one of their imitation can-fans which is like a third the price of an actual can fan on a bad day, and I have 8 AK-48, notoriously stanky, that I can hardly even smell when I'm in the room-- and that's with the fan barely on, like set so low on the fan-speed control that it is just barely pulling air from the filter. I just 100% disagree, perhaps you had a bad experience but I am having a very good one.


According to reviews I have read AK48 is a low odor strain. I am growing it too and you can not smell it compared to LA WOman and Powerkush and BC roadkill and Vortex. 

But I may be able to chalk it up to an item that was made on a Friday. But I had 2 of them and even decreasing the fan speeds they did not filter well enough. But hey maybe I got 2 filters made on a Friday both different sizes. I guess it could happen.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 11, 2011)

Got my tude order. No freebies? WTF

Well I got the 5 free bubba 76 but nothing else.

Shit happens I sent them a polite email just asking why they were in the cart but I did not get them. We will see.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 11, 2011)

Gamberro said:


> Listen, not to be an asshole, but WRONG! I had a dispute with people over there regarding a discount I felt I deserved but I do use their carbon filter along with one of their imitation can-fans which is like a third the price of an actual can fan on a bad day, and I have 8 AK-48, notoriously stanky, that I can hardly even smell when I'm in the room-- and that's with the fan barely on, like set so low on the fan-speed control that it is just barely pulling air from the filter. I just 100% disagree, perhaps you had a bad experience but I am having a very good one.


Then consider yourself lucky. i had the same experience as hemp but it was almost 2 years ago now. I had one for a 6" fan. forget the cfm rating but it was what they recommended and holy fuck my driveway stunk like a skunk the first day I got home after using that thing. I went with plantlightinghydroponics set up with the valuline fan and it was WAY better.

Well actually it just worked and that made it way better lol.


----------



## SheerKon (Apr 12, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> Hmmm... stuff like this.
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?Item=16-1406
> 12 VDC 454 CFM SPAL 007-A42-32D 3 SPEED BLOWER - $40


I was about to jump on this blower, but had a change of heart once I saw the 17amp draw from this thing!
This one looks better.. 
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?catname=&item=16-1258 
415 CFM 53 VDC BLOWER $24.95


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats a 53 Volt DC motor, not a 120 Volt A/C motor as you would need........
That 17 amp draw is on 12 volts dc, not 120 volt ac as you are assuming.


----------



## SheerKon (Apr 12, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Thats a 53 Volt DC motor, not a 120 Volt A/C motor as you would need........
> That 17 amp draw is on 12 volts dc, not 120 volt ac as you are assuming.


Thank you! Good save.... still looking for a reasonably price 6in 342-400+cfm blower/fan. Best I've found so far is the Valuelines from Plantlighting Hydroponics.com $80+ shipping http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html


----------



## uhavealighter? (Apr 13, 2011)

Yo if you are looking for the best deal on the new quantum ballast this site has not only the lowest prices but there shipping rocks too, especially for the Californians. These ballasts are sweet. 
http://www.ezhydroshop.com/brands/Quantum.html


----------



## jyermum (Apr 14, 2011)

Killer thread guys. 

Anyone looking for a greenhouse on the cheap should check these out. 10 x 6.5 x 6.5 greenhouse on ebay $79.99with free shipping. If you need a bigger size THIS SELLER has 10'x20' and 12'x26' The 10x20's when he has them is the deal at $249 with free shipping


----------



## Dremtar (Apr 14, 2011)

I found a great deal at harvest moon hydroponics store. They have a Carbon filter for 38$ + tax so like 41$. I know where I'm going to get a carbon filter if my DIY does not work well enough. Sorry this deal is for people who can get to harvest moon via vehicle. Pretty honest store, their lights are overpriced along with most of their ferts. The odd stuff that you need in a grow is at a good price.


----------



## gnosh (Apr 17, 2011)

My buddy is wanting to set up 4 light systems, he is getting great deals on everything but the ballasts... he fell in love with the Sunlight Supply Galaxy 1000w HPS/MH but I cant find it less than $320 with shipping...
Anyone know of a secret code or site I have missed 
Thanks for the help as always


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 19, 2011)

How about portable air conditioners? The ones that *don't* go in the window? I can't find one for >$250. Putting an AC in the window isn't an option- light leaks etc. It's gonna get hot as balls in the room this summer and we're just going into flowering with some Blue Cheese and Early Blueberry. Next round is already chillin' in the unattached veg room and will go in around late May/ early June, so... Any ideas guys?


----------



## gnosh (Apr 19, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> How about portable air conditioners? The ones that *don't* go in the window? I can't find one for >$250. Putting an AC in the window isn't an option- light leaks etc. It's gonna get hot as balls in the room this summer and we're just going into flowering with some Blue Cheese and Early Blueberry. Next round is already chillin' in the unattached veg room and will go in around late May/ early June, so... Any ideas guys?


 My buddy just got one at lowes for $250 then used a 10% coupon he got from the post office. This was passed on second hand I will try and get info like brand, power, and such


----------



## canada (Apr 19, 2011)

does this look like a good deal? i was thinking about driving there tomorrow to pick it up? give me some info please 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/600W-HPS-MH-DIMMABLE-ELECTRONIC-BALLAST-2PC-FREE-YOYO-/280654817037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item415854a70d

see if i can get it for 250 cash. also i have a 400 watt balast from home grown hydroponics but it is makes a loud buzzing. maybe i should just get a reflector and bulb from these guys for $35 ? After all it is my first indoor grow!!!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 19, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> How about portable air conditioners? The ones that *don't* go in the window? I can't find one for >$250. Putting an AC in the window isn't an option- light leaks etc. It's gonna get hot as balls in the room this summer and we're just going into flowering with some Blue Cheese and Early Blueberry. Next round is already chillin' in the unattached veg room and will go in around late May/ early June, so... Any ideas guys?


 Pretty sure you can get one at Home Depot for the same range, looked pretty cheap though. I found mine on craigslist, look soon though cause prices are going up fast every where.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 19, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Pretty sure you can get one at Home Depot for the same range, looked pretty cheap though. I found mine on craigslist, look soon though cause prices are going up fast every where.


Hmmm I would like to agree with this but the way stores work now stuff is cheaper in season because of the abundance. I got mine last year and ended up paying like $234 at Home Depot after a coupon and I think is was on sale for $250ish. That same one is still being sold but it is now $299. It is weird how things work now huh.


And that was shipped.


No more supply and demand with some things with Walmart and Home Depot like companies out there. And they do not care because they know it is all Chinese crap and we will be back soon to buy another. lol


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 19, 2011)

canada said:


> does this look like a good deal? i was thinking about driving there tomorrow to pick it up? give me some info please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/600W-HPS-MH-DIMMABLE-ELECTRONIC-BALLAST-2PC-FREE-YOYO-/280654817037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item415854a70d
> 
> see if i can get it for 250 cash. also i have a 400 watt balast from home grown hydroponics but it is makes a loud buzzing. maybe i should just get a reflector and bulb from these guys for $35 ? After all it is my first indoor grow!!!


No thats not a good deal. Find a better price on 600w lumatek or a phantom. and buy the reflector seperately. It will cost you about 80 dollars more but any money you spend on chinese digital ballasts is a waste. Their just not up to spec.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 19, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> No thats not a good deal. Find a better price on 600w lumatek or a phantom. and buy the reflector seperately. It will cost you about 80 dollars more but any money you spend on chinese digital ballasts is a waste. Their just not up to spec.


And always make sure something is ISO certified. If not and it causes a problem like fire or something I hear insurance will not cover it.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 19, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Hmmm I would like to agree with this but the way stores work now stuff is cheaper in season because of the abundance. I got mine last year and ended up paying like $234 at Home Depot after a coupon and I think is was on sale for $250ish. That same one is still being sold but it is now $299. It is weird how things work now huh.
> 
> 
> And that was shipped.
> ...


 I meant that the ones on craigslist are going up in price, cause demand is higher, they get snapped up faster if they are cheap. Your right on Home Depot though, gotta wait for the season with them, but on craigslist it is best to get a jump on the competition.


----------



## WRussian (May 3, 2011)

*http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2002-Hydroponic-Reflector/dp/B003810CVA/ref=pd_sim_ol_2

400 watt HPS/MH for $137 Shipped. 
Have the same light and hasn't given me any problems so far. *


----------



## Learning2Hydro (May 3, 2011)

Anyone know why 250w systems seem to cost the same or very close to 400w systems? I assume it's just because the parts can't be lowered anymore in price. Guess I will just go ahead and get a 400 and hope I don't overheat my cabinet.


----------



## WWShadow (May 3, 2011)

IF you use a CMH bulb it might help, produces less heat, and you can use the one bulb from seed to harvest, best used with a magnetic ballast only a few of the digital ballasts can run a CMH bulb. Get the philips brand the one HTG supply is using in their CMH package is an inferior bulb. 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html
check this thread, Riddleme is a genius! check his threads out, he does soil but most of the basics apply to growing to general growing!


----------



## SwissCheese (May 4, 2011)

www.htgsupply.com and www.bghydro.com and www.plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------



## TheOrganic (May 8, 2011)

Was looking into T5 for veg and think this looks good let me know if you guys know cheaper.http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-HO-Grow-Light-48-4-Ft-4-Lamp-6500K-Bulbs-Hydroponic-/260780974393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7c1e139


----------



## OrezO (May 8, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Was looking into T5 for veg and think this looks good let me know if you guys know cheaper.http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-HO-Grow-Light-48-4-Ft-4-Lamp-6500K-Bulbs-Hydroponic-/260780974393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7c1e139


I don't know if its powerful enough for you, but I use the _Utilitech 48" 4-Light Utility Fluorescent Shoplight. _You can get em at Lowes for $49, with the flouro's it'll run you about $70. There only 32watt T8's but I've been using them for a couple months now & I have no complaints.


----------



## TheOrganic (May 8, 2011)

Well also to the T5 would just be for vegging and cloning Im thinking too that T-5's are gonna be cooler..For my grow box.


----------



## OrezO (May 8, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Well also to the T5 would just be for vegging and cloning Im thinking too that T-5's are gonna be cooler..For my grow box.


The T5's are more powerful, I plan on getting something stronger once I move but for now the T8's do the trick.


----------



## TheOrganic (May 8, 2011)

Found something better for me A DIY for T-5s. Just have to get sockets from same site and prob some wire a hardware store. Gonna just mylar the whole box and use 4 T-5's and keep ballasts out of box for heat.http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2195/GE-73192.html


----------



## ReceivingWelfare (May 9, 2011)

Has any one seen a deal on square 13 gallon buckets?


----------



## gnosh (May 10, 2011)

I wish you luck with the 13 gallon bucket search. I searched and searched and ended up at the local hydro store, dont remember the prices but were high...
Anyone know of a good site to get 1k galaxy ballasts trying for under $300
I must have been blind earlier
http://www.amazon.com/400w-600w-1000w-Select--Dimmable-Electronic-SHIPPING/dp/B004MAW37W/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1305069481&sr=8-12 
$299 free shipping


----------



## Royal Phoenix (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone recently done business w/Virtual Sun Hydroponics ? The prices for the 3 pack lights are rather attractive. They say the equiptment is new and not re-firbished,plus free shipping. Thx in advance. peace


----------



## benny blanco (May 15, 2011)

I need to buy 4 1000w sun system hood + ballast combo. Anyone know where I can get them @ the cheapest price?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (May 15, 2011)

No hood but at $140 a piece the ballasts are pretty hard to beat. I would say e-bay or your local store for the hoods, odds are you could talk them down 20-25%.
http://htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-1000w-Swithcable-Ballast.asp


----------



## katfan (May 16, 2011)

hempstead said:


> HTG supply filters suck unless you are growing tomatoes or something with a low odor. I had a 4 inch and a 6 inch and replaced the 4" with a Phresh Filter and I can run at full blast with skunks and Kushes constantly while flowering and never a problem. I use a Can-Filter for my 6". I also tried Phat filters which work ok but only with the fan at half power, if I used them full blast they would not filter good enough and my whole neighborhood smells like a skunk. heh
> 
> So take advice from me who did not take everyone elses advice about spending the money for carbon filters or you will regret it. heh Good luck.
> 
> ...


Just wondering which Can-Filter you are quoting here? I'm setting up a "virgin" medical grow for myself using a 400 watt HPS/MH in a 4'x4' grow tent. I know I should buy an activated carbon filter as I have some nosy neighbors. Really I'd have nothing to worry about since I'm perfectly legal state wise but just to be on the safe side I'd rather scrub the air I'm venting. I plan to vent through the 6" port on the tent out through my dryer vent to my house.


----------



## hempstead (May 17, 2011)

katfan said:


> Just wondering which Can-Filter you are quoting here? I'm setting up a "virgin" medical grow for myself using a 400 watt HPS/MH in a 4'x4' grow tent. I know I should buy an activated carbon filter as I have some nosy neighbors. Really I'd have nothing to worry about since I'm perfectly legal state wise but just to be on the safe side I'd rather scrub the air I'm venting. I plan to vent through the 6" port on the tent out through my dryer vent to my house.


I use a CAN-75 and I can run a 6" fan on it at full blast and no smells escape. http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=AOCCF075&eq=&Tp=


----------



## Millsie (May 18, 2011)

Anyone got any good deals for air pots/superoot pots? (And possibly if they can send internationally?)

I found these but I was wondering if anyone else better deals...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=superoots&x=0&y=0
I'm kinda looking around the 2-3gal mark...

Cheers


----------



## James! (May 24, 2011)

Hello 

I was wondering if anyone here has bought from (Grow Ace)?? if you have are they good and do they have good quailty products??
This is what i was looking at http://growace.com/product_info.php?cPath=75&products_id=6241#chapter4


----------



## UkeeBudFAN (May 26, 2011)

Two sources for Airpots

http://www.growers-inc.com/03ap-k13ea.html
http://www.calgrowers.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=airpots&sid=765qrds6532bfjrh1z0un5u1ag0x521i


----------



## formfactor (Jun 5, 2011)

6" cool tube reflector 52$

http://www.accessdiscounts.com/ad50028.html

This is by far the cheapest cool tube I could find.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

If any of you are interested in teas and compost etc then this place has some great stuff and good prices as well as reasonable shipping im going to try this and see how it works it beats the hell out of buying all the ingredients and spending time mixing the shit for three days or more.

Erath Earth Compost Tea 

Staple of Organic Gardening
Gallon Concentrate makes up to 64 Galllons of Compost Tea

Quart Concentrate makes up to 16 Galllons of Compost Tea








OptionsPriceModelManufacturerUPCQuantity 1 Qt. $8.29 EE003 Erath Earth 979849888882 1 Gal. $24.99 EE002 Erath Earth 979849999991  Ingredients:Liquid Compost, Liquid Humate, Orange Oil, MolassesDescription:
Compost Tea is a microbial solution that improves soil structure, adds beneficial organisms to the soil to sustain plants, builds organic matter in the soil, and aids in nutrient uptake. Compost Teacontains BILLIONS of beneficial organisms, doing in one application what spreading compost onto crops does in multiple applications. Application Recommendations:Shake Well Before Use. Use 2 oz. per gallon of water or use 6 to 8 oz. per gallon of water for soil drench. 2 tbsp. = 1 oz. of liquid


----------



## Killerkronic (Jun 10, 2011)

www.harborfreight.com is have a liquidation sale for the next three days, 50% on Friday, 60% on Saturday, and 70% on Sunday.
They have lots of cool stuff.


----------



## JacindaHope (Jun 10, 2011)

Does this seem like a good deal 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L3HA2I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=AE30XBCSTUJCR

I am looking for a 1k watt hps system and this was the best I could find. I want one that does not buzz loud because I would like to sleep 

Please let me know because I plan on buying one within a week or so.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 10, 2011)

JacindaHope said:


> Does this seem like a good deal
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L3HA2I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=AE30XBCSTUJCR
> 
> I am looking for a 1k watt hps system and this was the best I could find. I want one that does not buzz loud because I would like to sleep
> ...


I would go with an enclosed hood or you will be fighting with heat issues!


----------



## 420Marine (Jun 10, 2011)

found this and thought you might like it HTH

http://www.greenthumbhydroco.com/products/Power-Trip-Grow-Light-Bundle.html


----------



## hempstead (Jun 11, 2011)

JacindaHope said:


> Does this seem like a good deal
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L3HA2I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=AE30XBCSTUJCR
> 
> I am looking for a 1k watt hps system and this was the best I could find. I want one that does not buzz loud because I would like to sleep
> ...


Also if you get a 1000 you will not hear the ballast with all the fans running. And if you planned on running it without fans, think again.


----------



## JacindaHope (Jun 11, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Also if you get a 1000 you will not hear the ballast with all the fans running. And if you planned on running it without fans, think again.


yeah I would never grow without fans. I like to keep the air circulated. I was thinking of pointing at least one fan at the light itself to keep the hot air flowing and I have huge fans sucking the air out of the room.


----------



## Rcb (Jun 13, 2011)

has anyone seen these fans and tryed to use ina grow room http://www.dyson.com/fans/default.asp#


----------



## eDude (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.ehydroponics.com/1000W-package-Special.html $260 Core-n-Coil ballast Sunlight Supply 
http://www.ehydroponics.com/cool_sun_package $339 Digi Quantum 

All brand names, not off brands or knock offs.


----------



## Millsie (Jun 13, 2011)

Rcb said:


> has anyone seen these fans and tryed to use ina grow room [URL]http://www.dyson.com/fans/default.asp[/URL]#


Was curious about this as well, but I couldn't find the airflow stats anywhere... Plus they are pretty pricy, probably cheaper and easier just to pick up a normal fan...


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 13, 2011)

I read through at least ten pages of this, everyone seems to go for 400+ lights.

Does anyone know some of the best deals on a 75w/150w HPS?
& Reflector Hoods?


----------



## eDude (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=3841&cid=485

SUN SYSTEM HPS 150 WATT GROW LIGHT FIXTURE WITH BULB $68.95


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 15, 2011)

eDude said:


> http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=3841&cid=485
> 
> SUN SYSTEM HPS 150 WATT GROW LIGHT FIXTURE WITH BULB $68.95


 Turns out I can only use a 75w.
Anybody know where I could find a 75w reflector combo?

I know where I can get a $10 bulb, just need the reflector and ballast kit


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Jun 18, 2011)

JacindaHope said:


> Does this seem like a good deal
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L3HA2I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=AE30XBCSTUJCR
> 
> I am looking for a 1k watt hps system and this was the best I could find. I want one that does not buzz loud because I would like to sleep
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.ca/1000W-HPS-DIGITAL-BALLAST-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-AIR-1000-WATT-/230548171127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35adbde977

This is the cheapest best setup you can buy. The ballast is dimmable and has the super lumens feature which adds 10% more lumens. Its a little more than what you were going to spend(about $25) but if you go this route you get the cool air tube reflector and the super lumens adjustable ballast. If I was you I`d spend the extra $25. Hope this helps.


----------



## hxvoc (Jun 18, 2011)

Doesn anyone know where to get cheap 6 inch square pots?


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 19, 2011)

hxvoc said:


> Doesn anyone know where to get cheap 6 inch square pots?


Go for round ones if you can, they provide a denser stronger smaller root system.

Square pots are probably available at any home depot, or you can just ask gardeners if they're done with theirs.


----------



## hxvoc (Jun 19, 2011)

wow. I am learning more and more everyday in these forums. It's become almost addicting. With the circle pots what size do i need using a sog setup with clones? veg and flower room are both 2' x 5' running 1000 watt hps. trying to get on a steady rotation keeping clones going in and bud comn out.


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 19, 2011)

hxvoc said:


> wow. I am learning more and more everyday in these forums. It's become almost addicting. With the circle pots what size do i need using a sog setup with clones? veg and flower room are both 2' x 5' running 1000 watt hps. trying to get on a steady rotation keeping clones going in and bud comn out.


Start a thread in the correct forum, and you'll get hundreds more answers, 
but to sum it up, it all depends on how long you veg.


----------



## hxvoc (Jun 20, 2011)

lookin for 6 inch black round pots if anyone can help. pack of 25 at least. thanks


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 20, 2011)

hxvoc said:


> lookin for 6 inch black round pots if anyone can help. pack of 25 at least. thanks


go to ebay they have an assortment of them and priced right!!


----------



## freshmoney (Jun 28, 2011)

hxvoc said:


> Doesn anyone know where to get cheap 6 inch square pots?





C.Indica said:


> Go for round ones if you can, they provide a denser stronger smaller root system.
> 
> Square pots are probably available at any home depot, or you can just ask gardeners if they're done with theirs.


check dollar tree they have 7" square pots, and dollar general has them too for a buck.


----------



## TwiZteDF8 (Jun 29, 2011)

For someone on a budget you can follow this guide and maybe find these lights on craiglist or another site... I just found 30 of them for $40/each and I guess for a 400w MH its not a bad deal. Also I have experience with these fixtures from working in electrical work for several years and hey if they work then why not. Im a man on a budget and I recently made me a grow tent from panda film, pvc, tarp zipper, duct tape and it may not be as great as a Secret Jardin or GrowLab but it works great. I am making another for a friend who grows veggies in his garage and his will be a 12x12x8 and only cost a total of $80 for supplies. My 3dx5wx6t cost me $43 in materials. While making the next one I will take pics and step by step guide and post. They don't look gerri rigged either. 

Anyways good growing and vape hits for all!


----------



## freshmoney (Jun 29, 2011)

TwiZteDF8 said:


> For someone on a budget you can follow this guide and maybe find these lights on craiglist or another site... I just found 30 of them for $40/each and I guess for a 400w MH its not a bad deal. Also I have experience with these fixtures from working in electrical work for several years and hey if they work then why not. Im a man on a budget and I recently made me a grow tent from panda film, pvc, tarp zipper, duct tape and it may not be as great as a Secret Jardin or GrowLab but it works great. I am making another for a friend who grows veggies in his garage and his will be a 12x12x8 and only cost a total of $80 for supplies. My 3dx5wx6t cost me $43 in materials. While making the next one I will take pics and step by step guide and post. They don't look gerri rigged either.
> 
> Anyways good growing and vape hits for all!


please add some pics and instructions i wanted to make one but ended up ordering one now i need a small veg box. thnx


----------



## formfactor (Jun 29, 2011)

TwiZteDF8 said:


> For someone on a budget you can follow this guide and maybe find these lights on craiglist or another site... I just found 30 of them for $40/each and I guess for a 400w MH its not a bad deal. Also I have experience with these fixtures from working in electrical work for several years and hey if they work then why not. Im a man on a budget and I recently made me a grow tent from panda film, pvc, tarp zipper, duct tape and it may not be as great as a Secret Jardin or GrowLab but it works great. I am making another for a friend who grows veggies in his garage and his will be a 12x12x8 and only cost a total of $80 for supplies. My 3dx5wx6t cost me $43 in materials. While making the next one I will take pics and step by step guide and post. They don't look gerri rigged either.
> 
> Anyways good growing and vape hits for all!


Word man, I actually found a bunch of 400 watt MH warehouse (high, and low bay) for FREE. a local warehouse posted come get em, and boy did I . The ballasts I keep finding are these: http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/Images/products/Medium/400hitek.jpg

I also started my first grow with 1 I found for 25$ on craigs list for 25$. At the time I knew nothing of electricity, butnthey really are very easy to wire up. Just 3 wires... Anyways combine the white ballasts with 1 of these 52$ cool tube reflectors and you have yourself a professional grow setup for little to no jack!

http://www.accessdiscounts.com/ad50028.html


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 8, 2011)

formfactor said:


> Word man, I actually found a bunch of 400 watt MH warehouse (high, and low bay) for FREE. a local warehouse posted come get em, and boy did I . The ballasts I keep finding are these: http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/Images/products/Medium/400hitek.jpg
> 
> I also started my first grow with 1 I found for 25$ on craigs list for 25$. At the time I knew nothing of electricity, butnthey really are very easy to wire up. Just 3 wires... Anyways combine the white ballasts with 1 of these 52$ cool tube reflectors and you have yourself a professional grow setup for little to no jack!
> 
> http://www.accessdiscounts.com/ad50028.html


I'm assuming whatever bulb goes in there would throw off a lot of heat, and require a fan ?


----------



## tman42 (Jul 10, 2011)

Best deal I have found for 1000 watt EYE Hortilux Super hps - $69.95 http://www.calihydrosupply.com/Bulb_Sod_1000W_HTL_Eye_p/hx66785.htm
and Lumatek 1000 watt dimmable (600, 750, 1000 and super lumens) digital ballast - $242.44 http://www.calihydrosupply.com/LK_1000W_120_240V_HPS_MH_Dimma_p/lk1000.htm figured I would post in case it might help anyone.
Good luck in your grows
Tman


----------



## TheDudeNextDoor (Jul 13, 2011)

6" 335 CFM Can Max Fan with built-in speed controller: $144 shipped. Just bought this Sunday and got it at my door on Wednesday. This thing is sweet.

http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/ventilation/can-fan-inline-fans/can-fan-6-max-334cfm/prod_926.html?review=read#read_review


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 14, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160615867347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

HTG dropped the price of their 6" carbon filters by 30$ to $68.75 shipped. A quality filter from my fav seller cant be beat. 


Old pricing http://cgi.ebay.com/6-X-20-ACTIVATED-CARBON-CHARCOAL-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-/160507887899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255f04011b


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 15, 2011)

digigro coco Co2 controller and regulator package http://digigro.com/shopexd.asp?id=31

Sale prices at 299. enter code 299 .


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 17, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120747805598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Eiko 600w HPS bulbs new, 19.99 shipped


----------



## eDude (Jul 19, 2011)

Just about the cheapest 1000W hortilux bulbs I've ever seen.

http://www.ehydroponics.com/1000-watt-eye-hortilux-super-hps.html

$58.95

I assume this won't last forever.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

I need to find the cheapest, safe 150w HPS/Ballast combo.
Anybody got an idea?

And a good reflector for a 2x2 box?


----------



## eDude (Jul 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I need to find the cheapest, safe 150w HPS/Ballast combo.
> Anybody got an idea?
> 
> And a good reflector for a 2x2 box?


Here is one..

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=3841&cid=485

68.95

_This compact easy to use light fixture will work great for any gardener. The high intensity bulb provides the output and color spectrum required for successful indoor gardening. Grow herbs, flowers or fresh vegetables all year, not just in summer. Dimensions: 15&#8221; x 4½&#8221; x 7¼&#8221;. 2 Year Warranty._



_150 watt high pressure sodium bulb (mogul base) included &#8211; delivers an amazing 16,000 lumens! The color spectrum is ideal for indoor growing._
_Ballast included and built into the hood._
_Highly reflective aluminum insert._
_Vented housing helps dissipate heat._
_Durable white powder coated finish._
_Backlit on/off switch._
_7&#8217; grounded 120 volt power cord._
_Excellent quality ballast will provide years of trouble-free use._
_This light fixture was designed in our state-of-the-art research and development facility located in Vancouver, WA USA._
made by sunlight systems. They are one of the best, largest, makers of indoor lighting and equipement.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 27, 2011)

NewEgg is offering *15% off all A/C* units for the next 48 hrs with _promo code *EMCYTZT627*_

https://www.rollitup.org/SOLEUS AIR KY-80 8,000 Cooling Capacity (BTU) Portable Air Conditioner *SOLEUS AIR KY-80 8,000 (BTU) Portable Air Conditioner* for* $200* right now with discount!!!!


----------



## meowth (Jul 30, 2011)

eDude said:


> Just about the cheapest 1000W hortilux bulbs I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.ehydroponics.com/1000-watt-eye-hortilux-super-hps.html
> 
> ...


They state that they test every bulb before shipping. Does this mean they may be selling used bulbs? Red flag for me. It sounds like an ebay seller saying it's new, but it was taken out of the box and tested. I don't trust those either. Just saying, no accusations. I've never heard of anyone "testing" bulbs before shipping.


----------



## meowth (Jul 30, 2011)

Edited Edited


----------



## meowth (Jul 30, 2011)

eDude said:


> Here is one..
> 
> http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=3841&cid=485
> 
> ...


I like the one where the ballast is not in the hood: http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-150-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Jul 31, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I need to find the cheapest, safe 150w HPS/Ballast combo.
> Anybody got an idea?
> 
> And a good reflector for a 2x2 box?


www.businesslights.com has cheap 150 watt ballast kits but they are bare bone


----------



## swaggersDlite (Jul 31, 2011)

check out "Greners.com" super awesome package i got it it kick ass for the price. 
1 Lumatek 1000W dimmable & multi watt "more lumens" electronic ballast
1 Hortilux 1000W super HPS EN high intensity grow light
1 Sunleaves Sunspot 95% reflective, hinged door, 6" air cooled reflector
1 Free Progrip ratchet light hanger
all for 480 $


----------



## 1STxTimeGrower (Aug 1, 2011)

htg supply.com


----------



## SWUSAZ (Aug 1, 2011)

meowth said:


> They state that they test every bulb before shipping. Does this mean they may be selling used bulbs? Red flag for me. It sounds like an ebay seller saying it's new, but it was taken out of the box and tested. I don't trust those either. Just saying, no accusations. I've never heard of anyone "testing" bulbs before shipping.


Check Advanced Lighting Technologies they state all theirs are all run for Quality tests. http://advancedtechlighting.com/cmhfact3.htm


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha dudeman is all sketched out about the shipping.
Some bulbs like CMH bulbs have such a low initial start rate, that they have to check them.
They usually do like 3 12 hour burns or something like that.

Once they're deemed good to go, they go for a long time.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 3, 2011)

Why would they "test" again, prior to leaving the manufacturer they are tested, or it wouldn't leave the floor. i am a bit skeptical as well.


----------



## AlienEnigma (Aug 3, 2011)

As an electrical engineer with ultra sound we do a 72 hour burn in test then if it sits for more than a month we are required to do a 12 hour quilty test before shipping to the customer I know other industry that follow something similar


----------



## formfactor (Aug 6, 2011)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'm assuming whatever bulb goes in there would throw off a lot of heat, and require a fan ?


It does get pretty hot, but nowhere near a 1000w hps. I don't keep a fan on, and I keep them within about 6" of my plants with no burn.


----------



## formfactor (Aug 6, 2011)

eDude said:


> Just about the cheapest 1000W hortilux bulbs I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.ehydroponics.com/1000-watt-eye-hortilux-super-hps.html
> 
> ...


Holy shit yea that is cheap. Says 84.99 now . I wonder if it was a pricing error.


----------



## 4blunt2time0 (Aug 6, 2011)

i was searching the homedepot website for stuff and i found a 400watt HPS bulb for 21.99? to good to be true i assume haha unfortunately its only available in stores

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100023589/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Rhyspect (Aug 7, 2011)

UK PEOPLE you gotta go on basementlighting.com it's got a load of great deals and i got my 300 w cfl with reflector for just 65 odd quid. BTW this is a review, i don't work for em lol.


----------



## Rhyspect (Aug 7, 2011)

4blunt2time0 said:


> i was searching the homedepot website for stuff and i found a 400watt HPS bulb for 21.99? to good to be true i assume haha unfortunately its only available in stores
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100023589/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


no generally you can pick up a duel spectrum for around that price. but you can get a bulk deal for cheaper than you individual parts


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a deal on 400 watt HPS bulbs

~80 for free

Tried selling them on Craigslist
Ended up throwing them out


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 11, 2011)

dukeanthony said:


> I got a deal on 400 watt HPS bulbs
> 
> ~80 for free
> 
> ...


*Lets move this post to the who gives a shit section! *


----------



## OGkushRoll (Aug 13, 2011)

any cheap 250w hps grow light systems?


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 15, 2011)

Buy a Ceramic Metal Halide, get a free HPS of the same wattage, or buy 3 CMH and get a 4th free:
http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm


----------



## HokieBud (Aug 16, 2011)

TheDudeNextDoor said:


> 6" 335 CFM Can Max Fan with built-in speed controller: $144 shipped. Just bought this Sunday and got it at my door on Wednesday. This thing is sweet.
> 
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/ventilation/can-fan-inline-fans/can-fan-6-max-334cfm/prod_926.html?review=read#read_review


how loud is it?


----------



## Rhyspect (Aug 17, 2011)

jesus.. lot of average deals on here at best... go on google, type in what you want, and hit the shop button. JOB DONE.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

CHECK OUT THIS FUCKING AWESOME DEAL!!!!! <*!!!F-ING AWESOME DEAL!!!*> Ive been looking for a deal on a 400 Watt HPS Grow light and boy did I find one, only this one runs MH and HPS and can you believe the price, ONLY $145 + $11 Shipping, If you can find a better deal than that on a 400 Watt Selectable HID Grow Light W/Digital Remote Ballast, cool tube and good user reviews I'll send you a bottle of TakeRoot and a box of Jiffy Pellets. I know what your thinking, whats the catch, it must be shitty quality, well that's what I thought until I read the reviews. I'll be clicking "Add To Cart" on that baby next week, unless I or someone else finds a better deal in the mean time but I highly doubt it, lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> CHECK OUT THIS FUCKING AWESOME DEAL!!!!! <*!!!F-ING AWESOME DEAL!!!*> Ive been looking for a deal on a 400 Watt HPS Grow light and boy did I find one, only this one runs MH and HPS and can you believe the price, ONLY $145 + $11 Shipping, If you can find a better deal than that (on one of equal or better quality) I'll send you a bottle of TakeRoot and a box of Jiffy Pellets. I know what your thinking, whats the catch, it must be shitty quality, well that's what I thought until I read the reviews. I'll be clicking "Add To Cart" on that baby next week, unless I or someone else finds a better deal in the mean time but I highly doubt it, lol.


Sounds like a sales pitch, just saying.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Sounds like a sales pitch, just saying.


WTF MAN! Why is it that when I try to help my fellow broke Americans find great deals someone ALLWAYS has to through the "sales pitch" thing in there????? This is a FUCKING BEST DEALS THREAD is it not????? I can't help it that I have a natural talent for making things sound good but the truth is I have ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION WHAT SO EVER with whatever site (can't remember what site it was) that I link to, I just thought others could benefit from the savings as I know I could and I would DEFINITELY APPRECIATE IT and not accuse them of soliciting if some did the same for me, wait, they did as this thread IS FULL OF THEM!!!!! Try to find a better deal on a SELECTABLE 400 Watt HID light with DIGITAL remote ballast and cool tube and I think you'll understand why I posted it here for everyone. Dose anybody else not appreciate my posting that link and think I'm just soliciting for some online retailer for my own prophet???? If I can't post deals in a "Best Deals Thread" WTF is this world coming to???????


----------



## cranker (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> WTF MAN! Why is it that when I try to help my fellow broke Americans find great deals someone ALLWAYS has to through the "sales pitch" thing in there????? This is a FUCKING BEST DEALS THREAD is it not????? I can't help it that I have a natural talent for making things sound good but the truth is I have ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION WHAT SO EVER with whatever site (can't remember what site it was) that I link to, I just thought others could benefit from the savings as I know I could and I would DEFINITELY APPRECIATE and not accuse them of soliciting it if some did the same for me, wait, they did as this thread IS FULL OF THEM!!!!! Try to find a better deal on a SELECTABLE 400 Watt HID light with DIGITAL remote ballast and I think you'll understand why I posted it here for everyone. Dose anybody else not appreciate my posting that link and think I'm just soliciting for some online retailer for my own prophet???? If I can't post deals in a "Best Deals Thread" WTF is this world coming to???????


IMO if you're not going for the best, go for the cheapest...IE this one Now gimme my TakeRoot but keep the pellets.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2011)

cranker said:


> IMO if you're not going for the best, go for the cheapest...IE this one Now gimme my TakeRoot but keep the pellets.


I agree that is a good deal, however, it doesn't have a cool tube which is a requirement for me and there are no user reviews, the one I linked to comes with a cool tube and has several user reviews all of which state its of excellent quality. To me the one I linked to is still a better deal, however, If you or anyone finds a better deal on one that meets my criteria ( I guess I should have been more specific, sorry, lol) I will keep my word and send you a bottle of TakeRoot. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## feminized (Aug 28, 2011)

I hunted for a mist maker to make a nutramist unit myself. This guy had the cheapest ones I could find, and he walked me through building a system. Same damn thing Nutramist uses. Cool guy to deal with for sure. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220618602095&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_2909wt_1270

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320750322953&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_5577wt_1270


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2011)

feminized said:


> I hunted for a mist maker to make a nutramist unit myself. This guy had the cheapest ones I could find, and he walked me through building a system. Same damn thing Nutramist uses. Cool guy to deal with for sure.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220618602095&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_2909wt_1270
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320750322953&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_5577wt_1270


Awesome, I originally wanted to do a Nuramist Fogger system but I heard you really should know what you are doing and DAM those things are EXPEN$IVE!! -----*>Click Here<*----- From what I heard and researched they produce a Dry Fog with a droplet size of 5 microns, to put that into perspective a human hair is between 30-120 microns, so the Nutramist Fogger produces a droplet about the size of a mosquito's eyelash, that's F-ing tiny man!! Aparently that's the key to its success as its the perfect size for roots to absorb EVERYTING THEY NEED from the nutrient solution and with today's high quality nutrients the growth is rumored to be AMAZING!! If you've been instructed on how to put together a cheap effective DIY nutramist fogger I BEG OF YOU TO SHARE THE KNOWLEDGE, or state your price, lol! For real though, if you could post a tutorial or even a quick how to thread on what you've learned I and I'm sure many others would be very grateful, hard times as I'm sure you know.


----------



## cranker (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I agree that is a good deal, however, it doesn't have a cool tube which is a requirement for me and there are no user reviews, the one I linked to comes with a cool tube and has several user reviews all of which state its of excellent quality. To me the one I linked to is still a better deal, however, If you or anyone finds a better deal on one that meets my criteria ( I guess I should have been more specific, sorry, lol) I will keep my word and send you a bottle of TakeRoot. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


I was just messin' with ya. I looked at that one too, but I found a lot of bad reviews on it. Both are on amazon in several different places, with both positive and negative reviews. I'm looking at getting the first one and then getting one of these . I like having the glass to help with the heat and it has an expanded reflector, together about a 50 dollar difference but the reflector is upgradable, so just gonna have to buy a new ballast and bulbs.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 28, 2011)

Dude you got trolled to shit in one sentence, keep your panties up, and go smoke a joint.
Also, I hope you don't break that caps lock button


----------



## chasmtz (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.growwurks.com/


MY FAVORITE ONLINE SUPPLY SHOP


----------



## cranker (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the best place to find glass pipes, ect. Check out the clearance section. I got a bubbler off there for like 20 bucks and it is made just as well as one my buddy got in a head shop for 85


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

As fro the 400 watter i get i have had one and i got my 600 from there as well they are niether cheap nor troublesum if he got it off of e-bay as i did i have never had one go bad on me but i do switch out the factory bulb for a better one when ever possible and i have used the factory when i had to..Some people pay outragious prices for shit when it is not neccessary so shop around my friends shop around!!


----------



## Ponicengineer (Sep 1, 2011)

BOGO HPS bulbs @ www.shopgrowsmart.com


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 2, 2011)

dont forget plantlightinghydroponics .com ... thats my people and a 54 lb carbon filter to the door was only 130usd. unbeatable on some items , normal on others.



soil


----------



## rileius (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.chunkyglasspipes.com/index.html
good deals on glass pieces to smoke from


----------



## doowmd (Sep 3, 2011)

cranker said:


> This is the best place to find glass pipes, ect. Check out the clearance section. I got a bubbler off there for like 20 bucks and it is made just as well as one my buddy got in a head shop for 85






rileius said:


> http://www.chunkyglasspipes.com/index.html
> good deals on glass pieces to smoke from




I love how rileius str8 jacked cranker's "deal" lol coulda at least threw in a: "in cased ya missed this post like 3 posts ago here's a link to a online headshop that's not too pricey...."

but anyway thot that was funny, and since I fuckin HATE IT when someone posts on this thread w/o actually posting a deal, here's a lil sumthin sumthin.....


   
OOZE TUBE TREE WATERING TUBE 15 GALLON GREEN by AM Leonard 3.3 out of 5 stars (19)
$14.99

or this one's a lil different: 
   
Treegator Junior Pro 15-Gallon Slow Release Watering Bag for Trees and Shrubs 
 Buy new: $26.99 $21.11 

11 new from $15.18 1 used from $16.99
But either one would be good for next years outdoor grow.


----------



## elnene (Sep 3, 2011)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bubblerponic (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr Growright 3w 4band
$270 150-240w 





$380 220-350w


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 7, 2011)

Grodan 98 cell starter slabcase 30 slabs $379.95

thats 2,940 Rockwool Clone cubes for $379.95

http://www.auroralighting.ca/growingmediums.html

they area local shop around where i live. i vouch for shipping inside canada, i know they ship to the states, but it might be expensive or take a while.


----------



## 8milekush (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrfootball420 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/1000W-HPS-DIGITAL-BALLAST-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-AIR-1000-WATT-/230548171127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35adbde977
> 
> This is the cheapest best setup you can buy. The ballast is dimmable and has the super lumens feature which adds 10% more lumens. Its a little more than what you were going to spend(about $25) but if you go this route you get the cool air tube reflector and the super lumens adjustable ballast. If I was you I`d spend the extra $25. Hope this helps.


 I have bought 2 different times from this ebay store and there main store. aeg supply. They are cool dudes.


----------



## om3gawave (Sep 8, 2011)

Is anyone able to comment on the quality of the digital ballasts from AEG on eBay? I'm interested in getting their 600W HPS switchable ballast with a cooled hood or cool tube.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-WATT-AIR-COOLED-DIMMABLE-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-HPS-600w-/220738761470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33650e32fe


----------



## jimmyjay (Sep 9, 2011)

hello figured my first post should be useful so i found this sight pretty useful lol
http://www.hidhut.com/ they got a large selection and i have orderd some led bulbs from thim and got them pretty quick the led bulbs seem to be working pretty decent im from the states with limmited space so these seemed like they was a good option to for small grow if any one has any feed back on them it would also be appiciated
http://http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/led-bulbs-c-147_101.html


----------



## Bubblerponic (Sep 9, 2011)

7 band from htgsupply





*381-400----------------- start of visible light spectrum. Process of Chlorophyll absorption partialy begins. UV protected plastics block light below this range.*
*401-520 nm------------ This light includes violet, blue, and green bands. Peak absorption by chlorophyll occurs, and strong infuence on photosynthesis occurs. (PROMOTES HEALTHY VEGITATION)*
*521-610 nm------------- This range includes green yellow, and orange bands, and has less absorption by pigments.*
*611-720 nm------------- This is the red band. Large amount of absorption by chlorophyll occurs, and the most significant influence on photosynthesis. (PROMOTES FLOWERING & BUDDING)*
*721-1,000 nm---------- There is very little to no absorption here. Flowering, and germination is slightly influenced on the low end, at the high end of the band is infrared which is heat.*





Growing Plants with LEDs | Mihaela Lica


----------



## trichromalicious (Sep 9, 2011)

Paid 146.90 shipped. works great so far! Same package as yours basically. I need those Jiffy Pellets! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300579568771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




[email protected] said:


> CHECK OUT THIS FUCKING AWESOME DEAL!!!!! <*!!!F-ING AWESOME DEAL!!!*> Ive been looking for a deal on a 400 Watt HPS Grow light and boy did I find one, only this one runs MH and HPS and can you believe the price, ONLY $145 + $11 Shipping, If you can find a better deal than that on a 400 Watt Selectable HID Grow Light W/Digital Remote Ballast, cool tube and good user reviews I'll send you a bottle of TakeRoot and a box of Jiffy Pellets. I know what your thinking, whats the catch, it must be shitty quality, well that's what I thought until I read the reviews. I'll be clicking "Add To Cart" on that baby next week, unless I or someone else finds a better deal in the mean time but I highly doubt it, lol.


----------



## trichromalicious (Sep 9, 2011)

Also some good deals here. The fans have allot of power. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Sunlight-Hydroponics?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 10, 2011)

Send a Email to us and we will give all RUI users a 15% all the time card so you can always save shopping with us http://greenhandsofaloha.com 

we support all growers 

Aloha HK


----------



## jabkiller (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know the quality yet because its still in the mail, but i bought this 400w ballast. It was 109.99 instead of 129.99 when i got it, and i got free shipping


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 11, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Send a Email to us and we will give all RUI users a 15% all the time card so you can always save shopping with us http://greenhandsofaloha.com
> Aloha HK


were gonna need a 15% discount just try an equal out your high prices.

This is a very good thread , so if you have something you found CHEAPER then "average" then let us know in this thread.

if not post your links in the SPAM section.




soil


----------



## Alternate.Universe (Sep 13, 2011)

Great 600 w light kit. Includes cool-tube reflector, MH and HPS bulbs, Digital Ballast, and hangers. $269.95! free shipping!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/600-W-MH-HPS-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-BALLAST-AIRCOOL-TUBE-KIT-/300580591209?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item45fbffd669


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alternate.Universe said:


> Great 600 w light kit. Includes cool-tube reflector, MH and HPS bulbs, Digital Ballast, and hangers. $269.95! free shipping!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/600-W-MH-HPS-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-BALLAST-AIRCOOL-TUBE-KIT-/300580591209?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item45fbffd669


 goto the hobby lights onestop (their ebay store) i baught 3x 1000 Watt ballast, bulb, reflectors, and free yoyo's for $199 SHIPPED! each i payed $600 for 3x 1000 watters..... fully set up.....


----------



## doowmd (Sep 13, 2011)

*I searched ebay for "**hobby lights onestop" and got no results. Got a link? 
*


----------



## 8milekush (Sep 14, 2011)

om3gawave said:


> Is anyone able to comment on the quality of the digital ballasts from AEG on eBay? I'm interested in getting their 600W HPS switchable ballast with a cooled hood or cool tube.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-WATT-AIR-COOLED-DIMMABLE-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-HPS-600w-/220738761470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33650e32fe


Yes I have 2 600's from AEG . They work just fine. Almost a year now.


----------



## Tofer (Sep 15, 2011)

Good looks on that one nice find!


----------



## Sumguy (Sep 15, 2011)

doowmd I think Corbat420 ment oneshop not onestop. I guess this is it http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000W-HPS-MH-Switchable-Grow-Light-Ballast-Reflector-/280627926297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4156ba5519


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sumguy said:


> doowmd I think Corbat420 ment oneshop not onestop. I guess this is it http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000W-HPS-MH-Switchable-Grow-Light-Ballast-Reflector-/280627926297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4156ba5519


its the "sellers store" for a few items which have been posted here. some of the best deals on Ebay. http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 15, 2011)

GROW TENTS??

I need Grow Tents.


----------



## OrezO (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> GROW TENTS??
> 
> I need Grow Tents.


These are pretty cheap, don't know if its the best deal though but I've heard good things bout them. 5x5 for $163 isn't bad at all IMO
http://www.facebook.com/notes/Bestseller-Cheapest102/BestPrice-LED-Wholesalers-GYO1014-78Inch-x-60Inch-x-60Inch-Mylar-Reflective-Hydroponic-Grow-Tent/164842140260955


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 16, 2011)

OrezO said:


> These are pretty cheap, don't know if its the best deal though but I've heard good things bout them. 5x5 for $163 isn't bad at all IMO
> http://www.facebook.com/notes/Bestseller-Cheapest102/BestPrice-LED-Wholesalers-GYO1014-78Inch-x-60Inch-x-60Inch-Mylar-Reflective-Hydroponic-Grow-Tent/164842140260955


Yea that's not too bad. Everytime I think about buying a $160 tent though I just think i could get some Mylar and PVC and make one for $60 =)


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Yea that's not too bad. Everytime I think about buying a $160 tent though I just think i could get some Mylar and PVC and make one for $60 =)


Screw plastic. shit doesn;t hold when the 1000 watters heat up. the PVC roof collapsed on an old grow and killed 5 prize plants..... SCREW PVC.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mylar-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-96x48x78-8x4-Grow-Room-Box?item=280733609093&cmd=ViewItem

$210 for 4x8 tents. $130 for 4x4. ALL metal construction for the framing, High quality, Heavy Duty fabric cover. 6mil mylar interior. Free shipping on all of his tents....

Quality, you dont have to pay too much for...... i have 1 4x8 and im going to buy another 4x8 and a 4x4.....


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 16, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> Screw plastic. shit doesn;t hold when the 1000 watters heat up. the PVC roof collapsed on an old grow and killed 5 prize plants..... SCREW PVC.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mylar-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-96x48x78-8x4-Grow-Room-Box?item=280733609093&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> ...


yea not too bad. 4x6 would actually be ideal for me. I could use 2 of them. I'll see what else that guy has.

Anyone have any experience with this tent?

http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO1008-Reflective-Hydroponic/dp/B002V9PBXO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1VRFZIPS7EX6F&colid=22VVFMXTOKRQA


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2011)

trichromalicious said:


> Paid 146.90 shipped. works great so far! Same package as yours basically. I need those Jiffy Pellets!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300579568771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


OK, I ended up paying $150 for a 400 Watt Digital Lumatek Ballast and HTG 6" Air Cooled Euro Reflector, works great so far, my White Widow Mother and two clones LOVE IT!! In fact the mother is actually growing too fast now, running out of vertical room so I need to get cloning ASAP! 
Since you did find a better deal than the one I posted send me your address and I'll send you the Jiffy Pellets, congrats you found the better deal, lol.
Sorry to go off topic but I just have to add that Jiffy Pellets TOTALLY ROCK, the clones I have now rooted in only 4 days using a combo of SUPERthrive, V-B1, Root Builder bacteria, Rooting Hormone, Clone Dome, Heating Pad, Jiffy Pellets and misting them a few times a day. THC Labs tested most of the mainstream cloning methods and determined that the Jiffy Pellets had the highest and fastest success rate, obviously they are doing something right.


----------



## karousing (Sep 19, 2011)

if anyone needs led's theres a 50W Tri Band UV Flowering 660/630/425 with 3w chipsets at http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com/50W-UV-Ultraviolet-LED-Grow-Light_p_8935.html for $95
and a 90w 6 Band High Output LED Grow Light Cree 1 watt LED's for 225$. from what ive seen the prices are pretty good, usually 5% off most sites, more on others.


----------



## om3gawave (Sep 19, 2011)

Found a deal on eBay last week that included a 600W HPS digital ballast, two bulbs (HPS and MH conversion), cool tube, a timer, and some hangars. The hangars and timer were useless to me (already had 'em), but 200 bones for a digital ballast, bulbs, and a cool tube sounds good to me. Real excited to get it going.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 20, 2011)

om3gawave said:


> Found a deal on eBay last week that included a 600W HPS digital ballast, two bulbs (HPS and MH conversion), cool tube, a timer, and some hangars. The hangars and timer were useless to me (already had 'em), but 200 bones for a digital ballast, bulbs, and a cool tube sounds good to me. Real excited to get it going.


So where's the link? I mean all that shit sounds good, but the "proof's in the pudding" as they say. POST A LINK PLZ!


----------



## dnoob (Sep 21, 2011)

@ 420OldSchoolDJ420, dude that is an excellent thread +  +++


----------



## t423 (Sep 24, 2011)

Complete Hydro Grow Room with 400w HPS MH Cool Tube Hood System ; mylar reflective tent ; duct fan, filter, & silcencer combo plus extractor hash bag kit $499 http://www.hpsgrowlightsusa.com/special/special-html-925.html


----------



## atb (Sep 25, 2011)

600watt HPS + cool tube + ballast + hps bulb + hanging kit + timer - $193.90 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/600-WATT-600W-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOL-TUBE-HOOD-/390331192358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae18d5426
or
plus with a mh bulb for $199.00 : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/600-WATT-600W-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-COOL-TUBE-HOOD-/390336062053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae1d7a265


----------



## hiluxphantom (Sep 25, 2011)

goodhydro.com has cheap digital ballasts and i picked up a 1000watt phantom for $279 and a large adjust a wing for 100$ its soo cool i have 1 homedepot fan pointing at the ballast because i love it and want it to stay at 100degrees hood is cool too because it cant really trap heat
i went to eastwesthydro.com for bulbs 80$ for ushio hilux mh convrsion and 74 for the ushio hilux hps all so great i got atleast an inch a day for a good run under mh


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

any links to uk deals here ? just seems to all be USA


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 26, 2011)

ya because usa is number one biach the uk sux ass


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 26, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> ya because usa is number one biach the uk sux ass


 LOL thats why canada is keeping your whole country, and mexico floating in this recession? yea.... Because USA is #1..... i'll admist one thing, the USA is #1 in producing Cheap shit no one wants.... China makes more, better stuff than the USA now-a-days.....

UK Bulbs (Up to 10 Pc) http://stores.ebay.ca/SOLARBURST-Grow-Lamps-Online/Crazy-priced-buy-it-nows-/_i.html?_fsub=8&_sid=179892643&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
UK CFL and LED Bulbs. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Green-Lamp-ltd?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 27, 2011)

Did someone just say Mexico and Canada keep the US floating???


LOL


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Did someone just say Mexico and Canada keep the US floating???
> 
> 
> LOL


NO i just said CANADA keeping mexico and the US afloat.

if you know ANYTHING about economics you know its true. i've taken economics classes at the college level. what have YOU done?

seeing as WE produce 90% of your oil and give it to you at 1/2 the price with NAFTA.
WE produce ALL of your lumber. and you get it almost FREE because of NAFTA.
WE give you your FRESH WATER. luckily, thats not covered by free trade....
WE BAILED YOUR ASSES OUT 2 YEARS AGO AND WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN NOW.

go and take an economics class and learn something. the US has fallen to the bottom of the G8 in the last 20 years, its right at the bottom with greece......


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> LOL thats why canada is keeping your whole country, and mexico floating in this recession? yea.... Because USA is #1..... i'll admist one thing, the USA is #1 in producing Cheap shit no one wants.... China makes more, better stuff than the USA now-a-days.....
> 
> UK Bulbs (Up to 10 Pc) http://stores.ebay.ca/SOLARBURST-Grow-Lamps-Online/Crazy-priced-buy-it-nows-/_i.html?_fsub=8&_sid=179892643&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> UK CFL and LED Bulbs. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Green-Lamp-ltd?_trksid=p4340.l2563



thanks bro  
it was more the deals on kits n stuff i was reffering to , guys in the USA get great package deals compared to us in the uk ....

As for that jesicalorren person ... i cant even be bothered to reply to that lame response


----------



## RTFK (Sep 27, 2011)

anyone know of any cheaper 400w air cooled HPS light systems? just askin
besides ebay


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 28, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> ya because usa is number one biach the uk sux ass


you barley spelled usa ? 

keep on watchin your fox news an thinkin the evil arabs are tryin to kill ya. your supporting the sickest country in the world. your people murder folks daily , your own government is supplying most of the REAL dope half your friends are probably dying from right now , your people are responsible for 95% of *all* the terr.orism in the world. 

Yes , the U.S. 's fucked economy is being supported and held together by the cia's drug money and other countries that cant even afford their own shit.


i'll stop now , excuse me.....






soil


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 28, 2011)

RTFK said:


> anyone know of any cheaper 400w air cooled HPS light systems? just askin
> besides ebay


plantlightinghydroponics . com is a good place but most of the real good deals come from ebay. HTG supply is another reasonable one too.







soil


----------



## FistPumpinJERSEY (Sep 30, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> ya because usa is number one biach the uk sux ass


lol funny ass hell jerssseeeyyyyyyyy


----------



## FistPumpinJERSEY (Sep 30, 2011)

canada hates america for some odd reason .. shit i love that i live in jersey idc if we got a bunch of fist pumpers and alcoholics and dope fiends cause its still better than you french mother fuckers .. i have nothing against french or canadians but just for you talking shit about us americans u can go fuck your self .. and i personally am puertorican and born in jersey and i had nothing to do with with our economy so quit


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok first off, all the Canadians I know are pretty fucking cool. The douche bag spouting that shit on this thread....obviously I don't know him. Gotta love those Canadian computers and software manufacturers..


Anyways, back to good deals. I bought one one of these inline fans and a week after I got it, bought 4 more. They fucking rock! They are made in the USA by a Hvac company and they are quality made and they throw some serious air. They are made by tjerlund or something..here is a link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=270819448022&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=06835245789

Cheers


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Oct 3, 2011)

I made a thread for this but i think it belongs here...
afgrowsupply.com accidently gave me an unlimited use coupon
coupon code AFPC5. I think it does a percentage... cause the more I add to the cart, the bigger the discount gets.
they already have the lowest price i could find on CO2 bags and i guess 5% off of that is even better..
im going to reuse this until they catch on and realize whats happening lol


----------



## MomaPug (Oct 3, 2011)

(4x4) 4' T-5 for $125 at Home Depot with free shipping.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-203012866/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053://


----------



## dahlkeboy (Oct 6, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Ok first off, all the Canadians I know are pretty fucking cool. The douche bag spouting that shit on this thread....obviously I don't know him. Gotta love those Canadian computers and software manufacturers..
> 
> 
> Anyways, back to good deals. I bought one one of these inline fans and a week after I got it, bought 4 more. They fucking rock! They are made in the USA by a Hvac company and they are quality made and they throw some serious air. They are made by tjerlund or something..here is a link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=270819448022&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=06835245789
> ...


About how loud is this fan?


----------



## virulient (Oct 6, 2011)

FistPumpinJERSEY said:


> canada hates america for some odd reason .. shit i love that i live in jersey idc if we got a bunch of fist pumpers and alcoholics and dope fiends cause its still better than you french mother fuckers .. i have nothing against french or canadians but just for you talking shit about us americans u can go fuck your self .. and i personally am puertorican and born in jersey and i had nothing to do with with our economy so quit


We, the United States, as a country, cannot verify this person is a US citizen and therefore cannot be held liable for his stupidity. Thank you.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 6, 2011)

dahlkeboy said:


> About how loud is this fan?



Its about this loud WWWWWWHHhhhoooooosssshhh.


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA05F0186998&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle7&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle7-_-HI+-+Utility+++Work+Lights-_-Virtual+Sun-_-9SIA05F0186998

$169.99+free shipping from NewEgg

Includes: 
(1) VS400WRMS Hood 
(1) High Pressure Sodium Bulb (HPS) 
(1) Metal Halide Bulb (MH) 
(2) Adjustable Hanger System 
(1) Magnetic Ballast 
(1) Light Timer

1000w for 239 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA05F0187000


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 7, 2011)

^ damn! I'm not a fan of cheap gear but Jesus, that is CHEAP!


----------



## roundplanet (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it? I am new and would love to find some killer deals on lighting, as I am very light in the ole' wallet area.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 8, 2011)

Dude, you will be hard pressed to find a complete setup that cheap, even on eBay. That is DIRT cheap. Not the highest quality obviously but if your on a tight budget I wouldn't hesitate at all. Take the money you save and get proper fans and climate controls, that's where newbs typically skimp and it is arguably more important anyways. 

Wow, I got 2oz more bud because I have the best ballast hood and bulb. It's all fluffy bud though because I was trying to regulate temps with a piece of shit duct fan I bought for $30. 

If I could sum up why some medical marijuana grower just can't seem to produce high quality product in one sentence it would be easy
" stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## gr33n*giant (Oct 8, 2011)

Found this good UK deal I thought
http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/carbon-dioxide/unis-co2-release-kit/prod_300.html
UNIS co2 for 114 + delivery going for 100 second hand on fleabay
regards
GG


----------



## happysnowman123 (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005HKS7GM/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1
$140 for a air cooled digital 250w. So much cheaper than the other ones I've found, u guys think the quality will be trash?


----------



## doowmd (Oct 9, 2011)

virulient said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA05F0186998&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle7&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle7-_-HI+-+Utility+++Work+Lights-_-Virtual+Sun-_-9SIA05F0186998
> $169.99+free shipping from NewEgg
> Includes:
> (1) VS400WRMS Hood
> ...


Awesome deal dude! My rule is; If I bookmark it , you get a rep for it! +rep to ya buddy!


----------



## TedKorzenowskiJR (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know if anyone on here has ever seen this website but, wow, geez, there's a good deal or two on here.

http://www.amazon.com


----------



## atb (Oct 10, 2011)

Heres some good deals from this site I found they have some cheap CFL's with pretty cheap shipping (great for canada cause they ship via USPS and I never get charged duty when its shipped USPS)


*CFL's (Mogul Base):*
Feliz 125w 6500k $29.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/feliz-125w-6500k-mogul-base-cfl-lamp.html
Feliz 250w 6500k $74.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/feliz-250w-6500k-mogul-base-cfl-lamp.html
Feliz 125w 2700k $29.90: http://www.businesslights.com/feliz-125w-2700k-mogul-base-cfl-lamp.html
Feliz 250w 2700k $74.90: http://www.businesslights.com/feliz-250w-2700k-mogul-base-cfl-lamp.html

*CFL's (Medium Base):*
Longstar 105w 2700k $21.40: http://www.businesslights.com/longstar-fe-iiib-105w-27k-105w-2700k-med-base-cfl-lamp.html
Longstar 105w 5000k $21.40: http://www.businesslights.com/longstar-fe-iiib-105w-50k-105w-5000k-med-base-cfl-lamp.html

*Duct Boosters:*
80CFM 4" $36.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/suncourt-4-inch-in-line-duct-booster-fan-w-powercord.html
250CFM 6" $39.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/suncourt-6-inch-in-line-duct-fan-w-powercord.html
500CFM 8" $44.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/suncourt-8-inch-in-line-duct-fan-w-powercord.html

*Inline Fans:*
Valueline 4" 171CFM $69.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-4-inch-171-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan.html
Valueline 6" 435CFM $79.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-6-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan.html
Valueline 8" 745CFM $99.90 : http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-8-inch-745-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan.html

Most of the prices on that site are cheap like around $15-20 difference from hydroponinc online stores & $30-50 difference from Canada hydro stores.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 10, 2011)

atb said:


> Heres some good deals from this site I found they have some cheap CFL's with pretty cheap shipping (great for canada cause they ship via USPS and I never get charged duty when its shipped USPS)
> 
> 
> *CFL's (Mogul Base):*
> ...


I'm not touching the CFL thing....but those inline booster fans that you linked to are absolutely fucking garbage. Seriously, they are utter trash. The only booster fans I have ever tried that actually moved air are the hydrofarm ones (the green ones). nice construction, plastic blades, and quiet. 

The BEST fans you will find are the Tjerlund ones I put a link above to on e-bay. Made in the USA by an HVAC company. They are fucking sweet!


----------



## Slow2Grow (Oct 11, 2011)

*400W Digital Ballast, Cool tube Reflector (25" x 31" hood), HPS bulb, Hangers and Timer - $180 shipped*
Also if you send them an email you can get it cheaper than that price...that's what I did. 

Now sure how good of a deal it was, but after searching around seemed like a good one to me.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 11, 2011)

Where can I get a cheap hps conversion bulb for a 175w mh?
I'm also possibly looking to purchase either a 150 or 250 mh/hps. Cheapest prices I could find were on eBay. $128 shipped for the 
250w light, both bulbs, hood, digi ballast, yoyo hangers, and a timer. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280744192840&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=80835700356 

And there's a 150 hps setup on eBay for $73
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=400178977797&index=24&nav=SEARCH&nid=58378270155


----------



## oldschoolhydro (Oct 12, 2011)

I was in home depot and saw some cfl's 4 packs for .85, Maybe it will be helpful for someone?
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053​


----------



## atb (Oct 13, 2011)

Whats the cheapest 4" inline fan I can buy in canada or cheap shippingn to canada?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 14, 2011)

I been looking at a lot of different 400w hps lights, I'm thinking I found my calling! Cheap and quality from the looks of it. Lmk what you guys think.

Dimmable digital ballast, bulb that is supposed to be comparable to the eye hortillux.. I'm sure its not quite as good but as long as its decent quality for the first couple runs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280743706150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Its either this or a 400w digital dimmable from htg with the cool sun 6 reflector and eye hortilux bulb for a little over 300


----------



## co0okie (Oct 14, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I been looking at a lot of different 400w hps lights, I'm thinking I found my calling! Cheap and quality from the looks of it. Lmk what you guys think.
> 
> Dimmable digital ballast, bulb that is supposed to be comparable to the eye hortillux.. I'm sure its not quite as good but as long as its decent quality for the first couple runs.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what i have. i love it! only had it for a little bit but it works awesome. and the light is suppose to put out 8 or 9% more light than the hortilux. GO WITH THE 600! 400w for $300 seems like a waste to me you could get a top of the line 600 for only a little bit more and you would have more lumens. plus the ballast is awesome and has a 3 year warrenty. they have a compare video with the nextgen if you scroll down.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 14, 2011)

co0okie said:


> Thats exactly what i have. i love it! only had it for a little bit but it works awesome. and the light is suppose to put out 8 or 9% more light than the hortilux. GO WITH THE 600! 400w for $300 seems like a waste to me you could get a top of the line 600 for only a little bit more and you would have more lumens. plus the ballast is awesome and has a 3 year warrenty. they have a compare video with the nextgen if you scroll down.


Yea I watched that video thats what caught my eye!! Thanks for the reply, +REP for the feedback! I was thinking of going 600 just because I'm getting the dimmable ballast but I'm only working with a 3x2 area so it would be way overkill but thats never stopped me before lol..


----------



## Learning2Hydro (Oct 16, 2011)

Trying to put a tent together and looking for a good deal on a fan/filter combo. Going to go with a 6" fan I believe. Anyone seen any good deals on this lately? Thanks you.


----------



## jimmyjames123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ipower light kits on amazon. 600w hps & mh lamps econowing & yoyos, delivered next day for $168


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 17, 2011)

Stay away from Home Depot's EcoSmart CFLs.
I bought 4 of these,
42w and they all burned out in less than a few weeks.
They're not compatible with timers.

+ Just a plain shitty product.
I'm also having trouble taking them all back, so I basically got screwed out of about $25.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 17, 2011)

waveman said:


> CHEAP grow tents. Use promo code "ebay10" and get an additional 10% off their already low prices! Also check Ebay as sometimes you can grab one for even less than they sell it for on their website.
> 
> prices from $90 for a small (4'X2'X5') one to $200 for a BIG (8'X4'X6.5') one!
> 
> http://www.thelashop.com/catalog/Grow-Tent-orderby0-p-1-c-77.html


Has anyone ordered from this site??? would like to know if its legit.


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 17, 2011)

wow great deals i am looking for an inline right now


----------



## lkushl (Oct 17, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Has anyone ordered from this site??? would like to know if its legit.


I'm wondering the same. Anyone have any experience with these tents? http://www.thelashop.com/grow-tent/


----------



## Beansfranklin (Oct 17, 2011)

Forget the tents lol. 

I like the lights.
This is the one i'd get http://www.thelashop.com/250-watt-mh-hps-grow-light-kit-with-ballast.html

$150 seems real cheap to me


----------



## Beansfranklin (Oct 17, 2011)

oops i spoke to soon
i just found this on ebay might getthis one insead.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400W-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-WING-KIT-DELUXE-W-TIMER-YOYO-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-/290612867554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a9e071e2

only $10 more!!


----------



## Treespiker (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a hook up for 6" inline duct fans and more powerful 6" blowers? I'm putting together a 2x4x7 grow tent with a 600W 6" Cooltube.


----------



## co0okie (Oct 18, 2011)

Beansfranklin said:


> oops i spoke to soon
> i just found this on ebay might getthis one insead.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400W-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-WING-KIT-DELUXE-W-TIMER-YOYO-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-/290612867554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a9e071e2


Get the 400w.. better equipment and has a 3 year warranty on the ballast.(i have the 600w w/cooltube posted on page 160 by smellytreez) way better investment.


----------



## wyteboi (Oct 18, 2011)

Treespiker said:


> Does anyone have a hook up for 6" inline duct fans and more powerful 6" blowers? I'm putting together a 2x4x7 grow tent with a 600W 6" Cooltube.


plantlightinghydroponics . com ..... very good folks with very reasonable prices.


----------



## Treespiker (Oct 18, 2011)

wyteboi said:


> plantlightinghydroponics . com ..... very good folks with very reasonable prices.


Thanks man!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Oct 18, 2011)

Treespiker said:


> Does anyone have a hook up for 6" inline duct fans and more powerful 6" blowers? I'm putting together a 2x4x7 grow tent with a 600W 6" Cooltube.


 http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html
These are bad ass, a little loud, but if you put a carbon filter and insulated ducting on it they can be kept pretty quiet, and the price cannot be beat. Just get a couple of 8" to 6" reducers from home depot, a little DIY and you have a very powerful fan at 1/2 to 1/3 of the price. I have 2, one has been in 24hr use for over a year, no issues.


----------



## smoke n strum (Oct 19, 2011)

Beansfranklin said:


> oops i spoke to soon
> i just found this on ebay might getthis one insead.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400W-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-WING-KIT-DELUXE-W-TIMER-YOYO-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-/290612867554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a9e071e2
> 
> only $10 more!!


 I own that ballast Revolt 4oow, It rocks.. their bulbs put out high lumens too. I bought that ballast and an hps and a mh bulb from Gotham Hydroponics.. Those guys rock!! Fast service, and they actually sell great products. Their tents are inexpensive and good quality and they will talk to you on the phone as well. If you call them instead of buying it on eBay, they may even give you a small discount. It doesn't matter to me what you buy, I'm just saying, I have spent hours and days shopping for items on ebay and Amazon and right now that is the best deal on a 400w light I know of. Just a suggestion though. I would spend about 30 dollars more and get an air cooled reflector... you are gong to need it and it's a lot cheaper to buy the package with an air cooled light the first time you buy, rather than realizing you need one 5 minutes after you plug that open reflector in. I fucked up and it cost me about 75 bucks...fyi..

sns


----------



## tommysalami (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone got some good deals on a electronic ballast 600? Currently the local shop will sell one to me for about 320 that's a lumatek dimmable with a blockbuster hood (26"x26") and a bulb. It's about the best price I can find without going to offbran equipment


----------



## jimmyjames123 (Oct 19, 2011)

tommysalami said:


> Anyone got some good deals on a electronic ballast 600? Currently the local shop will sell one to me for about 320 that's a lumatek dimmable with a blockbuster hood (26"x26") and a bulb. It's about the best price I can find without going to offbran equipment


See post 1597 I'm happy with mine


----------



## hiluxphantom (Oct 19, 2011)

goodhydro.com is nice
and astwesthydro.com is ood for bulbs and shipping freight


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2011)

tommysalami said:


> Anyone got some good deals on a electronic ballast 600? Currently the local shop will sell one to me for about 320 that's a lumatek dimmable with a blockbuster hood (26"x26") and a bulb. It's about the best price I can find without going to offbran equipment


Thats a good deal, I'd take that.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Stopped by Menard's home supply yesterday and found 200W CFL medium base bulbs for $35. That's about 20 bucks less than I can find them 4 online. In fact, there's a LOT of lighting equipment in-stores and not listed on their website.


----------



## bongface (Oct 20, 2011)

Where to get cheap automated hydro boxes???


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted. Complete kit, overkill for some who are very particular but great for someone who wants to try out a few different setups.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-Watt-Digital-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Cool-Tube-Reflector-600W-Air-Cooled-Hood-Gift-/370551476482?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I&itu=UA&otn=5&pmod=280743706150&ps=63&clkid=3624618586709471816#ht_4118wt_1141


----------



## mkbombadil (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.ezhydroshop.com/
$10 max shipping !!!!


----------



## hammerman888 (Oct 23, 2011)

I get all my grow kits form here:
http://www.hydroponicgrowrooms.com


----------



## dukethompson (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-Hydroponic-Reflector-Comparable/dp/B005HB33J2/ref=sr_1_24?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1319623339&sr=1-24

600W HPS Digital Dimmable
$157.01


----------



## doowmd (Oct 26, 2011)

dukethompson said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-Hydroponic-Reflector-Comparable/dp/B005HB33J2/ref=sr_1_24?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1319623339&sr=1-24
> 
> 600W HPS Digital Dimmable
> $157.01



That link don't work^^^ fix it and I got some rep for ya!


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 26, 2011)

doowmd said:


> That link don't work^^^ fix it and I got some rep for ya!


worked fine for me!


----------



## eDude (Oct 28, 2011)

dukethompson said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-Hydroponic-Reflector-Comparable/dp/B005HB33J2/ref=sr_1_24?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1319623339&sr=1-24
> 
> 600W HPS Digital Dimmable
> $157.01


Hey guys, 

I don't know. I really don't like 'off brands'. You might not need a Cadillac but I wouldn't get a Pinto either. To me.. there is way more on the line then the cost of one light. What happens if I'm 6 weeks into flower and it fails? I could lose my plants and more importantly all that time and effort. When it comes to stuff like lights, fans, pump, and timers I go with well proven brand names. Not to mention the safety thing.. *knocks on wood* a fire could ruin a lot of lives.. 

Caveat emptor!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys, looking to pick up a 250w hps/mh light setup.
Does this kit seem to be of good quality? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649&item=280759153345&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT


----------



## summitoker (Nov 13, 2011)

Best prices around on name brand digital ballasts
Quantum digitals...........
225 for 1000
139 for 600
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/quantum-electronic-ballasts-c-357_961.html


----------



## craighead (Nov 14, 2011)

summitoker said:


> Best prices around on name brand digital ballasts
> Quantum digitals...........
> 225 for 1000
> 139 for 600
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/quantum-electronic-ballasts-c-357_961.html


good price but they rape you on shipping


----------



## summitoker (Nov 14, 2011)

Less than 20$ to ship a ballast and bulb, lets see your cheaper source. Other places have cheaper shipping but the next lowest price for the 1k quantum i can find is 250 plus shipping.


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 17, 2011)

eDude said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't know. I really don't like 'off brands'. You might not need a Cadillac but I wouldn't get a Pinto either. To me.. there is way more on the line then the cost of one light. What happens if I'm 6 weeks into flower and it fails? I could lose my plants and more importantly all that time and effort. When it comes to stuff like lights, fans, pump, and timers I go with well proven brand names. Not to mention the safety thing.. *knocks on wood* a fire could ruin a lot of lives..
> 
> Caveat emptor!


Almost everything you named is all the same , generic or not. You pay extra for the label on the device. the big names buy the same exact generic parts an put them together with a fancy label. 

as with all electronics , you might want to look over the connections after it was shipped all over the world.

there are "cheap" items to watch out for , but its not because its "generic" ... its because your tryin to cut corners where they cant be cut. 
some of the real cheap timers only last for a few years , some of the real cheap shop lights dont work outta the box, but for the most part , hid ballast , fans , pumps are all the same.

I been usin the same generic ballast for almost 20 years an got them very used to begin with.






soil


----------



## SterlingCannabis (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.sciplus.com

this web site is an online catalog I found one day. You have to scroll through these links but here are a few things that might be of interest....

A few nice and cheap microscopes including hand held with uv, usb microscope, pocket microscopes...
http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/category/43

They label it as "Motors, blowers and pumps" and that's what you get. including water pumps, muffin fans, and actuators for a moving light system...
http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/18

leds, wire and light sockets
http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/15

mylar for super cheap!!! 3/4 way down (sheets of pseudo silver)
http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/11

check out the stuff they have who knows what uses a stoner could put this site too


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120808286123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_689

$540


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 18, 2011)

SterlingCannabis said:


> http://www.sciplus.com
> 
> this web site is an online catalog I found one day. You have to scroll through these links but here are a few things that might be of interest....
> 
> ...


i cant find the stuff you posted , but that site is a GREAT FIND. (every pothead needs magnets, fish nets, random stuff , an growing supplies all at the same store )


thanks sterling 






soil


----------



## SterlingCannabis (Nov 18, 2011)

i have ordered odds and ends for projects all over the house from them and every time its a piece of cake.


----------



## omer120360 (Nov 19, 2011)

im looking for a small grow box for 1 plant...any good deal online?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 19, 2011)

I need LOTS of Panda films if anyone knows of a great deal somewhere.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^^Ebay has great deals on Panda Film!^^^


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 19, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^Ebay has great deals on Panda Film!^^^


ill check it


----------



## MYWhat? (Nov 19, 2011)

Some of the best deals on e-ballasts and light packages that I've seen online.
http://natureshydroponicsupplies.com/products-page/grow-lights/light-packages/


----------



## ineffablegreen (Nov 20, 2011)

i picked up a refurbished nextgen 600w ballast for $132.19 from these guys: http://www.growershouse.com/p-13451-nextgen-600w-switchable-digital-ballast-pre-tested.aspx. thought i'd share...btw, the ballast works fine.


----------



## MarjeDAne (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey, can anyone help me out. I'm just starting out in all this gr0wing stuff and can anyone suggest me how much could possibly a small grow-box with everything preinstalled and little interaction needed? Is it even possible? Just for personal needs mb 2 plants max. Anybody has any idea how much could such kind of stuff cost me? Perfectly if it would have some kind of air (carbon?) filters to eliminate odor, especially in flowering period.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 20, 2011)

MarjeDAne said:


> Hey, can anyone help me out. I'm just starting out in all this gr0wing stuff and can anyone suggest me how much could possibly a small grow-box with everything preinstalled and little interaction needed? Is it even possible? Just for personal needs mb 2 plants max. Anybody has any idea how much could such kind of stuff cost me? Perfectly if it would have some kind of air (carbon?) filters to eliminate odor, especially in flowering period.


There's so much out there man just look around. Your best bet is to run cfl's in a cardboard box for a couple tiny personal plants. Couple 2700k cfl's, clamp or adapter. White paint, computer fan for exhaust and open hole for passive intake. 2 plants in 1 gallon pots and a decent size cardboard, wood and/or panda film box. You will spend around 100 buck for this basic type setup. Maybe less depending on what you can use laying around you house. You will spend just that alone for a decent size tent!


----------



## Audio Phoenix (Nov 20, 2011)

Can someone tell me if this seems like a good deal?

6 inch fan, 440 CFM with a Carbon filter. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-x-14-CARBON-AIR-FILTER-PRO-COMBO-6-INCH-INLINE-FAN-EXHAUST-F021-/280772517664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f589f20#ht_7277wt_1163


----------



## virulient (Nov 20, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120808286123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_689
> 
> $540


I think you mis-read. This is the "best deals" thread. Not the "get assraped" thread. $540.....that shit better be plasma!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 21, 2011)

90 bucks for a 650cfm carbon filter shipped!


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 21, 2011)

virulient said:


> I think you mis-read. This is the "best deals" thread. Not the "get assraped" thread. $540.....that shit better be plasma!


i wanted to say somethin but i shut up this time ............. then you did it for me. 

540 fuckin dollars for the light ? it must grow for you too ....




soil


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 22, 2011)

virulient said:


> I think you mis-read. This is the "best deals" thread. Not the "get assraped" thread. $540.....that shit better be plasma!


aww come on guys that isn't an assraping deal just not a good one! The guy thought it was worth looking at. That is a little less than I can get it retail at my hydro shop localy but not worth running out and buying! Maybe it's his auction?


----------



## Nukebisket (Nov 23, 2011)

Where can I get a cheap 600 watt hps light setup with magnetic ballast? any black friday deals going on?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 23, 2011)

Nukebisket said:


> Where can I get a cheap 600 watt hps light setup with ballast? any black friday deals going on?


Always check ebay. 

Heres one with aircooled hood and 2 bulbs for $220 w/ free shipping - http://www.ebay.com/itm/MH-HPS-Air-Cooled-Digital-Grow-Light-600-W-Watt-600W-/330645315550?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfbff1fde
This one is customizable from $170-230 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/600w-600-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Premium-Kit-/160643087402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1bebffdf

I like these guys if you want higher quality ballasts. Here's a 600w lumatek for $180 http://www.urbansunshine.com/digital-ballasts


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 25, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> 90 bucks for a 650cfm carbon filter shipped!


where did u find that?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking for deals on 8-12 bulb T5 fixtures today gang if you come across any.


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 25, 2011)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> where did u find that?


yea no shit.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Nov 26, 2011)

Never heard of a revolt brand ballast, ever. I use the HTG products, digitals and magnetics and I like both. I use the 600w digital setups for 199$ and the 1000w mag setups for 239$. Best deals and their house bulbs are great as well, although I replace bulbs every 4 months.


----------



## xrobfrankx (Dec 1, 2011)

dchydro.com is a good site, they offer very good prices and they ship immediately. i placed a order on Sunday and had it by lunch on Tuesday. another cool thing they did that i have seen no other mail-order site do is they threw in a 8oz. bottle of "fossil fuel" humic acid and a ph testing solution kit for free with no advanced warning. they have some of the best priced fans and blk/wht. poly film i could find online 

http://www.dchydro.com/product/3412/Black--White-Poly-25x10-5mil/

ORDERING FROM THIS SITE IS ONLY WORTH IT IF YOU ARE ORDERING MORE THEN 5 ITEMS
I believe they over price there shipping, you will notice some small items posted with some large lbs. and it jacks up the shipping. so unless u are going to save more then $40 find a place that has free shipping


----------



## tightpockt (Dec 3, 2011)

This little fan kicks out some serious air, I'd suggest a fan controller and of course you need a 12v power supply but they're a dime a dozen.
http://www.amazon.com/SeaChoice-4-Line-Bilge-Blower/dp/B000N9O7NO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322935442&sr=8-6


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 4, 2011)

Now that's bad ass 1500 cfm for 75$!

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 4, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> Now that's bad ass 1500 cfm for 75$!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


 And worth every penny! I will probably buy a back up with a warranty, then if i lose any of them i will have a back up and a warranty to replace whichever one goes out.


----------



## locoyou2 (Dec 4, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> Now that's bad ass 1500 cfm for 75$!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


cost alot to run this fan and is very noisy... but does move alot of air


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 4, 2011)

locoyou2 said:


> cost alot to run this fan and is very noisy... but does move alot of air


165 watts for 1575 cfm is a lot of power? I guess if you just need a 4" fan this would be too much, but as far as this big of a fan goes this is low power consumption. 
And if you mount it properly they really are not that loud, again for a 1575 cfm fan, must compare apples to apples. You do need insulated ducting for sure, but if you use it right off your filter it is pretty quiet. 
My only complaint is pressure is fairly low for the size, so i just put 2 on the same run, that takes care of the pressure issue.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 5, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> Now that's bad ass 1500 cfm for 75$!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


That's alot of air! LOL well worth the money you can never have to much fresh air!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 5, 2011)

They sell speedsters for 20$ too.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
I had never seen those, thanks for that + rep,
I however am not sure that you should use that with the above mentioned fan. I am almost positive that it has a cap on it, and a speed controller (most likely restricts voltage) probably wouldn't work well unless you never shut the fan off.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 5, 2011)

@Truenoae86coupe Is that different than a standard extractor/blower fan, like an active air or vortex?


----------



## TwistedReaction (Dec 6, 2011)

Best grow tent prices?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 6, 2011)

Sightly, it is called a ventilator, it has no place to hook ducting, so you remove the grills, replace with either 8" couplings ( a straight pipe works too) or 8"-6" recuders. I have one intaking out of my 8" carbon filter, then into 6" duct, through the hood, out of the room to a second fan, then into the basement. Right now i have 1 fan on low and the other completely off, still can't keep it about 75 for long. For the 20 mins it takes to do this it is worth every penny1


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
> I had never seen those, thanks for that + rep,
> I however am not sure that you should use that with the above mentioned fan. I am almost positive that it has a cap on it, and a speed controller (most likely restricts voltage) probably wouldn't work well unless you never shut the fan off.


damn 1500 cfm! How many light you cooling off that?


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 6, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> damn 1500 cfm! How many light you cooling off that?


as many as you want! LOL no you could probably cool at least two 1000w lights with that probably three with no problem!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 6, 2011)

1 air cooled right now, in 3 hours it will be 2 1000 watts, 1 air cooled, 1 not, pretty sure if i kick them both on high i will still stay within range, if not i reduct a little bit and i am sure i will....


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 6, 2011)

@true. No, I meant is having a cap, as you said, different than an active air? Do you mean capacitor? I am somewhat familiar with the fan as my buddy has one and he just runs the ducting right over the lip on the fan and clamps it on. Shit you could run 5-6 lights of that 8" if it maintains any pressure. It's really all about the shape and size of your run. Straight line runs can handle more lights than curvy runs. Use as much straight rigid ducting as you can, to avoid flex ducting, as flex really slows the airflow. I run 3k on a single 6" ostberg. Fan to first raptor hood, 3'; hood 1,2,3, 12" apart; last hood to outlet 5. I'm obviously new to posting here. Is there some ettiquette to showing appreciation for receiving rep? Thanks freedom fighters!!!!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 7, 2011)

I am honestly not positive it does have a cap as i have not (knock on wood) had to tear one down yet, but looking in there is something that looks out of place on a fan and i suspect it to be a cap, but like i said have not actually torn into one. 
I am sure i could get better cooling out of them with straighter runs, but with a 7x7 room, no floor space for the filter, and only one air cooled hood at the moment, it is not as perfect as it could be, but only 2 90 degree turns, otherwise dead straight. At this point i am just exhausting and intaking from the same area the grow is in, but if things get to hot, i will add the 400 sq ft basement into it, dropping intake temp. Thanks for the tips, i wish i could have the many lights, one day i may switch to 4 600s instead of the 2 1000's, but i have specific hoods that i want, and the are expensive.


----------



## randomhero1 (Dec 8, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> Now that's bad ass 1500 cfm for 75$!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


Use the coupon code save20 or 20gift and take an additional 20% off of it, bringing it to 59.99. plus they have 6.99 shipping right now, so one of these out the door is gonna be about 70 bucks, give or take a little for sales tax.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Dec 8, 2011)

TwistedReaction said:


> Best grow tent prices?


http://www.thelashop.com/grow-tent/


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Dec 9, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> Now that's bad ass 1500 cfm for 75$!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


Saw it in store. Liked it. Went ahead and ordered it today with the 20% off. It's built like a damn tank. I bet its loud though!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Audio Phoenix said:


> Can someone tell me if this seems like a good deal?
> 
> 6 inch fan, 440 CFM with a Carbon filter.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-x-14-CARBON-AIR-FILTER-PRO-COMBO-6-INCH-INLINE-FAN-EXHAUST-F021-/280772517664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f589f20#ht_7277wt_1163


So can anyone say if this is a good deal or not? I'm in need of something like this but i'm hella broke so I have to make every penny count. 
thanks all stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2011)

shrxhky420 said:


> So can anyone say if this is a good deal or not? I'm in need of something like this but i'm hella broke so I have to make every penny count.
> thanks all stay high


or would I be better off with something like this??
http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2301-Hydroponic-Scrubber/dp/B003UL8JMM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ol_1

I just bought a 1000w hid 
thanks stay high


----------



## SwissCheese (Dec 9, 2011)

HTG GrowBright 16" wall mount fans are total garbage blew through 10 of them couldn't even make it through one crop! All plastic garbage gears in there so I retract my previous recommendation to get these fans.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Swisscheese. I've never tried them, but I run ecoplus wall mounts and I like them so far, 2 years steady use. I added an extra recently. Got a active air or whatever and it was shit, returned it, got a sunleaves, total shit, returned it and ordered an ecoplus online. When you find a winner, stick with it. HTG grow tent prices are great and their quality hasn't disappointed me. I use the mother keeper tents for moms and babys. Their new 7 band 240w led is really nice for $265.00. Thanks for the coupon code too!


----------



## MomaPug (Dec 10, 2011)

shrxhky420 said:


> or would I be better off with something like this??
> http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2301-Hydroponic-Scrubber/dp/B003UL8JMM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ol_1
> 
> I just bought a 1000w hid
> thanks stay high


There is a formula to figure out how much air you need to move depending on your space size.... when you figure that out then you know what size fan/filter to use. There are lots of calculators free for the searching....like this one. https://botanical.com/hydro/air/calculating_fan_requirements.html

You would probably find more input for your question on a thread for equipment....like this section on riu
Grow Room Design & Setup https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/

Good luck!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> There is a formula to figure out how much air you need to move depending on your space size.... when you figure that out then you know what size fan/filter to use. There are lots of calculators free for the searching....like this one. https://botanical.com/hydro/air/calculating_fan_requirements.html
> 
> You would probably find more input for your question on a thread for equipment....like this section on riu
> Grow Room Design & Setup https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/
> ...


thanks for the info Moma my room is really small so i'm sure 400cfm is more than plenty stay high!!!!
so I guess the next question is are they good deals?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking for some large Adjust a Wings if anyone comes across them.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucious vorenus the grow show Ann arbor has them on sale


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Dec 11, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> Lucious vorenus the grow show Ann arbor has them on sale


I'm not there


----------



## wyteboi (Dec 12, 2011)

shrxhky420 said:


> thanks for the info Moma my room is really small so i'm sure 400cfm is more than plenty stay high!!!!
> so I guess the next question is are they good deals?


plantlightinghydroponics . com is very good priced on almost everything. thats where i got my fan .. it was the cheapest model they had an has been runnin for a few years non stop. (valueline i think)





soil


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah they have a website


----------



## agent0rage (Dec 14, 2011)

wyteboi said:


> plantlightinghydroponics . com is very good priced on almost everything. thats where i got my fan .. it was the cheapest model they had an has been runnin for a few years non stop. (valueline i think)


This place looks sweet, I have a few questions if anyone would care to field tho....

So Im just preparing to set up a room based mainly on that Mr. Green dudes youtube vids, and when hes talking about setting up lighting for the veg room, he says you want one cool and one warm white bulb per hood. Is that really necessary, or would like / just these /work? Or would I need to get those + some 3000k ones? Also those seem really cheap (just over $2 per? wtf?); other fluorescents seems like they were hundreds, whats up with that? Also he has 3 4ft hoods for just the mothers and cloning, standard? I feel Im missing something...

/ heres / what Im looking at to light the blooming room, any opinions? tia anyone


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 14, 2011)

agent0rage said:


> This place looks sweet, I have a few questions if anyone would care to field tho....
> 
> So Im just preparing to set up a room based mainly on that Mr. Green dudes youtube vids, and when hes talking about setting up lighting for the veg room, he says you want one cool and one warm white bulb per hood. Is that really necessary, or would like / just these /work? Or would I need to get those + some 3000k ones? Also those seem really cheap (just over $2 per? wtf?); other fluorescents seems like they were hundreds, whats up with that? Also he has 3 4ft hoods for just the mothers and cloning, standard? I feel Im missing something...
> 
> / heres / what Im looking at to light the blooming room, any opinions? tia anyone





I recently purchased this kit (except the 250w version). Great deal, and no complaints, except the yo yos are useless. I got refunded $10, and ordered some of the rope ratcheting hangers. MUCH better.
Fast shipping too, I'd recommend that seller for sure!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-400w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp. I run these for my moms. I ran out both bulbs and I now use their ceramic mh bulbs in the systems. It's amazing how the plants respond to that spectrum.

@agentorage


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 16, 2011)

looking for a cheap 1m x 1m x 2m or 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow tent with a carbon filter included, in the uk if anyone knows where i should look


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 16, 2011)

vertigo0007 said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-400w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp. I run these for my moms. I ran out both bulbs and I now use their ceramic mh bulbs in the systems. It's amazing how the plants respond to that spectrum.
> 
> @agentorage


You didn't run your bulbs till they burnt out did ya? You know you should be changing out your bulbs every 12-18 months with a new one right? Your bulbs will loose alot over the years keep them fresh and your plants will love ya for it and put out for ya!


----------



## hydranthead (Dec 17, 2011)

best price I've found anywhere, and shipping isn't too bad http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/galaxy-4006001000-turbo-selectawatt-electronic-ballast-p-3148.html $249 Galaxy 1000w select-a-watt ballast


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Menards has 42W(200W equivalent)6500K CFL veg bulbs for 9 bucks...Ecobulbs by Feit Electric.


----------



## roidrage152 (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish this thread was just deals and no comments can't find anything :/


----------



## pedro420 (Dec 18, 2011)

ive been reading this thread like over 100 pages and i have a question 

does nebody kno nething about virtual sun hyddroponics they have good deals o a lot of things and if nebody could help me outwith info that would be great


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 18, 2011)

roidrage152 said:


> I wish this thread was just deals and no comments can't find anything :/



I'm sorry our comments and all the work the members do to find you deals is making you find deals harder.


----------



## Buddy232 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow I wish I knew this thread exsisted. I just saw it on the main page.


Yesterday a local company had a fair and they hosted our local mmj magazine, support group, some other vendors. Pretty much everything was on sale but I remember a 4x8 T5 was like $200 even and a 1000W mh/hps dimmable whole setup (ballast, dual arc bulb, reflector) was like $425 maybe - with a friggin lifetime warranty... I think like every piece of their equipment is lifetime. They had bho bags super cheap too. Anyways yeah with that 1000w bundle the reflectors a little small, but if you don't like it you can use it somewhere else in your room or try to sell it or trade it or whatever I guess.

Grosca was the company (they are a local co. which is why they were doing this, they aren't a retailer). Goto their website maybe they are still doing the deals.


----------



## en4cer123 (Dec 20, 2011)

idk if this is in this thread already but this place has a lot of different things that are really cheap and good shipping prices http://www.hydroponics.net/mc/7 i use it for growing containers they have square ones here that are good hope this helps some folks


----------



## vertigo0007 (Dec 21, 2011)

What the hell is a bho bag??


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gonna guess hash bags. Not bho.


----------



## cannabis love (Dec 23, 2011)

Just saw this and thought I'd share 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flooring-Underlayment-63-foot-Roll-Mylar-Backed-Foam-Vapor-Moisture-Barrier-/360402978059?pt=Tile_Flooring&hash=item53e9b1050b

40" x 63' foam-back mylar roll - only $20 a roll!

Do you think it would work well in a small grow room?


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 23, 2011)

stonemalone said:


> looking for a cheap 1m x 1m x 2m or 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow tent with a carbon filter included, in the uk if anyone knows where i should look


 anyone????


----------



## jstone1633 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> I have three of the below and they work great; also have four of the 6" and they also work well for me.
> 
> http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-inch-171-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2044.html


Whats the noise level like on them? Have you ever been able to compare them to a Vortex fan?


----------



## NewGrower2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

hydranthead said:


> best price I've found anywhere, and shipping isn't too bad http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/galaxy-4006001000-turbo-selectawatt-electronic-ballast-p-3148.html $249 Galaxy 1000w select-a-watt ballast


I shopped around on Quantum T5 BadBoy the light and the Quantum bulbs. Plantlightinghydroponics.com was the cheapest I found and I've since ordered 4 from them. They were very responsive and the 1 shipping issue I had (UPS sucks btw) they did their 
best to resolve in a timely fashion. I also bought my BlueLab combo meter there. Will be a repeat customer again I'm sure!


----------



## dwcdreams (Dec 28, 2011)

I found this place by doing a search on google for hydroponics nutrients. Looks like they have to lowest prices on Advanced Nutrients and they're running a x-mas special with free shipping. www.greenthumdepot.com.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 31, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> ok .if you dont like xpending $ on cfls you could always barow them from bussines rest rooms , public schools , and many other places . i just take my sock of and unscrew . i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time . one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium. i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses... i use to rak alot when i was a teen .sears had my picture for like two years... ... its stupid but i am good at it ... i also take them from a hotel wen i go on trips ...


thats the best deal on this thread yet lol


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 31, 2011)

bluelab combo meter $300+tax at local hydro stores, 

$200 out the door on ebay!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BlueLab-Combo-Meter-pH-EC-TDS-PPM-Temp-CF-Blue-Lab-hydroponic-nutrient-electrode-/130606459373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e68c069ed


----------



## RumHam413 (Jan 1, 2012)

horticulturesource.com/ <havnt used this site but it is interesting


----------



## BrutZuk (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ I just bought a bunch of things from em, they had a 15% discount off everything for the new year. This place has the best prices on everything and has good customer service.


----------



## babysas (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone know where i can get dyna-gro pro-tekt on the cheap?


----------



## justice211 (Jan 6, 2012)

http://growace.com/complete-grow-packages.html 

the best deal I have on complete grow tents, don't know how good this package is let me know if anyone has some info on this...


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

some guy posted this in a thread i was reading and getting help from. ill post it here for all of you to use its a pack of 4 45w 6500k CFL's for $18.50

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Julius-Studio-Photography-Lighting-Bulbs-Day-Light-Bulb-PB45-4P-New-PB45-/190584888749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5fbe9dad


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 8, 2012)

justice211 said:


> http://growace.com/complete-grow-packages.html
> 
> the best deal I have on complete grow tents, don't know how good this package is let me know if anyone has some info on this...


I don't like those deals due to you don't know quality of bulb/ballast you are getting! I bought a cheap setup for lights when I first started then had to buy hortilux bulbs at $100 a peice. The grow tent and fan I am sure will be more than ok but the carbon filter could work for a few weeks if it's cheap! My best advice is buy the shit seperate but get quality! Or run a grow through the cheap shit and take ALL of the money you make and reinvest in quality shit and expand your grow.


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 9, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> I bought a cheap setup for lights when I first started then had to buy hortilux bulbs at $100 a peice.


sheeeeesh! there is no reason in the world to spend 100 bucks on a bulb. if you want "blues" go with a standard MH (about 4500k) if you want "reds" go with a standard hps (about 2700k) you can get both for less than 100. 


i have ran all the "special" bulbs too .... but if you read about light , there is absolutly no reason to get the "grow bulbs" 






soil


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 9, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> sheeeeesh! there is no reason in the world to spend 100 bucks on a bulb. if you want "blues" go with a standard MH (about 4500k) if you want "reds" go with a standard hps (about 2700k) you can get both for less than 100.
> 
> 
> i have ran all the "special" bulbs too .... but if you read about light , there is absolutly no reason to get the "grow bulbs"
> ...



Lighting soil and nutes is something I will not go cheap on! What I was saying is, instead of buying everything twice maybe just save a little more in the first place and get quality stuff to start with. But I have also been at the place where cheap is all you can afford so start out with cheap and reinvest as much as you can from your first grow.

A good grower can grow awesome weed with cheap equipment, and no matter how much money a shitty grower spends on his room he can still only grow shitty weed!  Im an ok grower so I still believe in spending the money! LOL


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 9, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Lighting soil and nutes is something I will not go cheap on! What I was saying is, instead of buying everything twice maybe just save a little more in the first place and get quality stuff to start with. But I have also been at the place where cheap is all you can afford so start out with cheap and reinvest as much as you can from your first grow.
> 
> A good grower can grow awesome weed with cheap equipment, and no matter how much money a shitty grower spends on his room he can still only grow shitty weed!  Im an ok grower so I still believe in spending the money! LOL


i cant argue with that. 

i like to get all my shit separate too. i always want a bigger fan an carbon filter then the "sets" have to offer.

i am very "experienced" .... dont wanna say good or bad. and the three things you named are the three cheapest things in my room. lights - 2k w/hoods about 500$ ..... soil- reused for years , so free now. nutes- less then 5 bucks for a good sized cycle.



soil


----------



## Zeplike (Jan 9, 2012)

It's the Sun Systems Budget Grow II from HTGsupply.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220929389004


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 10, 2012)

Zeplike said:


> It's the Sun Systems Budget Grow II from HTGsupply.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220929389004


I am looking for a 1k setup. What kind of bulb/hood comes with it? And if I were you I would throw some pics up! It wont sell for near as much on ebay without pics.


----------



## ineffablegreen (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Bud 500g on ebay right now for $74.99 w/ shipping. Just sayin' hehe  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280804441936&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 10, 2012)

ineffablegreen said:


> Big Bud 500g on ebay right now for $74.99 w/ shipping. Just sayin' hehe  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280804441936&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413


4 feedback? No thanks bro! But thanks for posting!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 11, 2012)

gabeius said:


> Hello my name is Gabriel. Owner of All-You-Need Grow Supplies. I am located in Saskatchewan Canada. I offer discrete shipping. Feel free to visit my website and look around. I am soon to be a wholesale outlet. VISIT www.allyouneedgrowsupplies.webs.com for more information. I am your #1 hookup for LADYBUGS and other growing needs! Thanks for choosing All-You-Need. All-You-Need Is Just one Seed!


Hey Gabe, well just a little advice. Get your site up and running before you post here about growing materials. All you have on there is ladybugs, I would have a site up and running before directing traffic there.


----------



## Zeplike (Jan 12, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> I am looking for a 1k setup. What kind of bulb/hood comes with it? And if I were you I would throw some pics up! It wont sell for near as much on ebay without pics.


It's a Lumalux hps and a regular Intertek reflector. I threw a picture up also.
Thanks


----------



## Zeplike (Jan 12, 2012)

just got myself one uh these here tents for $75! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=48%22x24%22x60%22+Reflective+Mylar+Hydroponics+Grow+Tent+Room+&_trksid=p5197.c0.m627

also could anyone let me know if this is a good deal for a starter hydro kit \/
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160709280937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## omar924 (Jan 12, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey Gabe, well just a little advice. Get your site up and running before you post here about growing materials. All you have on there is ladybugs, I would have a site up and running before directing traffic there.


his site is called allyouneedgrowsupplies......so is all i need lady bugs??...........ive been doing it all wrong


----------



## gnosh (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking for 5 gallon pots...
sad to say every where locally is a complete rip off...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Local hardware store sells 5 gallon bucket for about $2.50 each


----------



## gnosh (Jan 14, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Local hardware store sells 5 gallon bucket for about $2.50 each


Fair enough, would be a lot of drilling for draining.
I was actually hoping to find a better deal than that too.
thanks for the advice might have to go that way...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2012)

gnosh said:


> Looking for 5 gallon pots...
> sad to say every where locally is a complete rip off...


check craigslist... In my area local nurserys have shit loads of them for really cheap. good luck stay high
here is a post from san jose ca, USED BLACK NURSERY POTS #5 ( KNOW AS 5 GALLON ) 2000,,, BUY 500 FOR 50 CENTS EACH,,, BUY 100 75 CENTS EACH,,,,,,,BUY 1 $ 1.00


----------



## numbnub (Jan 14, 2012)

i think this place needs a little bit of attention they have great prices and you can buy alot of stuff in bulk if you like they lower prices and what not
http://www.hydroponics.net/


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

gnosh said:


> Fair enough, would be a lot of drilling for draining.
> I was actually hoping to find a better deal than that too.
> thanks for the advice might have to go that way...



I'll usually drill about 5 one inch holes in the bottom, and about 10 in random spots along the sides. Haven't used anything 5 gallon size in a long time though. I bet if you look hard enough you can find them for $1 a piece in bulk, if that's what youre looking for.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 14, 2012)

gnosh said:


> Fair enough, would be a lot of drilling for draining.
> I was actually hoping to find a better deal than that too.
> thanks for the advice might have to go that way...



Hey bro I actualy use 5 gallon buckets and I have drill small holes in the bottom cus I use Hydrotron rocks in the bottom for great drainage and also allows oxegen to the roots! It really doesn't take that long to drill holes on the bottom and the sides of the bottom, I would guess about maybe one minute max per bucket! so you could do 20 in less than 1/2 hour! Really not that big of a deal! I couldn't use regular pots with the hydrotron rocks at the bottom.


----------



## stainedtrichromes (Jan 14, 2012)

I found this site while messin around last night A co2 set point controller for 475.95 bucks made in the usa i think this is a great price http://shop.growplasmalight.com/CO2-SET-POINT-CONTROLLER-SKU-4155905012.htm


----------



## pbxtek (Jan 14, 2012)

My brother get his 5 gallon buckets from fast food burger places or from local sandwich shops. Local sandwich shop sells them with a cover for $1.00.


----------



## pbxtek (Jan 14, 2012)

gnosh said:


> Fair enough, would be a lot of drilling for draining.
> I was actually hoping to find a better deal than that too.
> thanks for the advice might have to go that way...


My brother goes to the dollar store and buys plastic office waste baskets and drills a few holes in them for drainage. They're great for a sog/scrog because they're rectangualr and you optimize floor space over a round bucket. Also great for storage as they stack neatly and being flat sided they're easy to store.


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 16, 2012)

gabeius said:


> I'm just building the backlinks up now by the time its up and running millions of peope will have already clicked on it.


and when they click on it and there is nothing for sale , they will NOT come back. just the way it is these days. your wasting the only free ads you have on spam ? 





soil
*


*


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 16, 2012)

gabeius said:


> TRUE TO AN EXTENT but buildlign up backlinks is the way to go. I already have my business plan, my target customers are my entire hometown plus the surrounding area. I don't expect people to buy anything but the more clicking t hat goes to that link and the more places it is the more poeple are going to see it. Then when someone google searches Grow Supplies Saskatoon. Or Hydroponic supplies. I will be the first company that comes up. Theres very good ways to do this without pissing people off I apologize for the spamming. Noone from my hometown is going to see it and if they do whatver we're north you can't buy shit here. I'm getting business cards and flyers printed out and I have the number on hold (880-GROW) its all just work in progress. Thanks for the advice. I will not advertise on forms anymore but the fact that you guys looked at my website shows it works and also, when I did a search for www.allyouneedgrowsupplies.com the only thing that came up was this website!! You get it now? The more sites like this where mine gets backlinked is the more precious its going to be when I come down to the competition . Aight peace one love stay stoned!


Sorry brotha I wont be back to your site cus you had nothing for me to buy! And I have already forgot your site! Now if you had some good prices on some gear I needed I would have ordered it and I would always remember where I got a great deal and go back!


----------



## chengchu (Jan 19, 2012)

found this:

https://twitter.com/#!/growannex/status/160235471010668544


----------



## MrDavis (Jan 22, 2012)

Im looking for a 1000w hps with balast and ability to vent with 6". Under 250?


----------



## abuilder (Jan 23, 2012)

MrDavis said:


> Im looking for a 1000w hps with balast and ability to vent with 6". Under 250?


I'm looking for something similar or maybe the 600W with the two different bulbs...check this ebay guy and tell me what ya think? 
http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop/1000W-/_i.html?_fsub=2690552018&_sid=857783538&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## ismokebomb (Jan 24, 2012)

anyone know where to find a cheap, efficient standalone a/c?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 24, 2012)

ismokebomb said:


> anyone know where to find a cheap, efficient standalone a/c?


ebay is probably your best bet! I ordered one for my friend and he looked everywhere.


----------



## talkwithSAMSON (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Reflectors/Reflectors.asp

^^^^

Best prices I have seen on reflectors. I'm gonna go with the 6' tube for 79.99


----------



## As300zx27 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a bunch of used HPS ballast, cap, ignitor, socket anddd bulb kits for sale taken out of outdoor security lights. For cheapp. i just put one on ebay to see what happens. I have all HPS (20) 70 watt, (9) 100 watt, (5) 150 watt and (3) 250 watt kits. Perfect to follow one of those DIY remote ballast build guides and build your own grow light for 20-50$ obo with barely any electrical experience. Search " NR 100W HPS BALLAST CAP IGNITOR MOGUL SOCKET BULB KIT 100 WATT " on ebay for more info and pics. Or send me a pm


----------



## meezy4tw (Jan 27, 2012)

A little bit off topic... So I was browsing the web earlier and came upon this site called propertyroom.com Its basically an auction site that sells all the old items that once belonged to people....that were also in police posession at some point. This *includes *ballasts, reflectors and even inline fans and what not. Awkward right? 

I'm really tempted to try this site out, knowing I'm a medical card holder in CA I think its perfectly fine to use. And honestly I doubt, they'd try and track someone...I could be wrong though. Anyways the highest price I see on here for a ballast is less than a hundred dollars. they also have a shit ton of the sunlight supply ones, and even galaxy and lumatek ballasts all in different wattages and reflectors/hoods listed as well.
Even a couple inline fans here and there. 
http://www.propertyroom.com/c/tools-and-equipment_commercial-nursery
also found a 3 in 1 ph meter lol http://www.propertyroom.com/l/new-3in1-moisture-ph-and-light-garden-soil-probe-meter-perfect-for-monitoring-plant-soil-conditions/8291087

The thought of being able to purchase a pretty much brand newish top of the line 1000 watt ballast, and reflector for less than a hundred dollars is really stuck in my mind. lol


----------



## Ty13 (Jan 27, 2012)

That site is def. NOT the best prices LMFAO...Some of those reflector prices are just under double what I pay for from the online site I use...Use a place that says that they'll beat or match any other sites price for the same item if at all possible...That's when you know you're prob. on the right track w/regards to suppliers.

This was my latest find...It's a 10" 'multi-flow' inline fan with 100% speed control and *1,266 CFM* from Fantech. The site I was using had it for $551 which was prob. a fair and decent price...But after searching a bit more, I found it for $389 and that's with the tax included as well as free shipping. I found it here: http://www.homeperfect.com/fantech-fkd-10xl-ventillation-fans.html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=comparisonshopping

I contacted my place to see if they could at least match the price but they said unfortunately, no...The place I found was selling it for less than wholesale even....This item is in the box new too...not refurbished or anything...It takes the place of 3 other fans I was going to use and draws less electricity....THIS IS A HUGE SCORE!!!


talkwithSAMSON said:


> http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Reflectors/Reflectors.asp
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Best prices I have seen on reflectors. I'm gonna go with the 6' tube for 79.99


----------



## Ty13 (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried unless you were ordering thousands of dollars worth...but even then...They just want to make the $ off of their property seizures. I'll have to give this site a look...Thanks!


meezy4tw said:


> A little bit off topic... So I was browsing the web earlier and came upon this site called propertyroom.com Its basically an auction site that sells all the old items that once belonged to people....that were also in police posession at some point. This *includes *ballasts, reflectors and even inline fans and what not. Awkward right?
> 
> I'm really tempted to try this site out, knowing I'm a medical card holder in CA I think its perfectly fine to use. And honestly I doubt, they'd try and track someone...I could be wrong though. Anyways the highest price I see on here for a ballast is less than a hundred dollars. they also have a shit ton of the sunlight supply ones, and even galaxy and lumatek ballasts all in different wattages and reflectors/hoods listed as well.
> Even a couple inline fans here and there.
> ...


----------



## easydo (Jan 28, 2012)

Got my airstones from; http://www.sourcingmap.com/40mm-diameter-aquarium-fish-tank-ponds-ceramic-air-stone-diffusers-p-48601.html
4 bucks for a small ceramic airstone isn't bad, but if you've got a bigger setup you can buy in bulk and you'll get a good discount. I got 30 for $60. Shipping is free, took about 2 weeks from China. I've got enough to use 2 per bucket, plus plenty of spares for switching out with each water change, or just in case. Seem to work pretty good so far, and they've got plenty of other sizes, in case 40mm discs don't do it for you.


----------



## GRiMCreeper (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anyone ordered anything from these people ? http://www.virtualsunhydroponics.com/ The prices seem to be reasonable, however, i emailed them yesterday with a question but havent heard back yet. I also signed up a friend for a free color catalog over a month ago, and he never got it. Im just wondering if the feds in CA shut them down or what? maybe they are not into email checking ? lol just curious if anyone had any luck with them as i like the 3pk lighting systems for 600 bucks or so. Or maybe point me in the right direction if you know of anywhere else to get good shit....Personally im looking for 400w magnetic ballast, enclosed cool tubes (mag over digital as i have lost 2 digital ballasts due to the power company's quality work.) As always, thanks for your time.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Jan 31, 2012)

meezy4tw said:


> A little bit off topic... So I was browsing the web earlier and came upon this site called propertyroom.com Its basically an auction site that sells all the old items that once belonged to people....that were also in police posession at some point. This *includes *ballasts, reflectors and even inline fans and what not. Awkward right?
> 
> I'm really tempted to try this site out, knowing I'm a medical card holder in CA I think its perfectly fine to use. And honestly I doubt, they'd try and track someone...I could be wrong though. Anyways the highest price I see on here for a ballast is less than a hundred dollars. they also have a shit ton of the sunlight supply ones, and even galaxy and lumatek ballasts all in different wattages and reflectors/hoods listed as well.
> Even a couple inline fans here and there.
> ...


Prices have almost doubled since you posted this! For example, those Nextgen digi ballasts were going ~$40 before and now they are consistently closing at 65-70.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Found some used Daystar AC hoods in "Like-New" condition for $65 +$13 s/h *HERE*.


----------



## meezy4tw (Feb 1, 2012)

clobbersaurus said:


> Prices have almost doubled since you posted this! For example, those Nextgen digi ballasts were going ~$40 before and now they are consistently closing at 65-70.



haha maybe I should have kept that site to myself  lol


----------



## Becorath (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting Item I found on Amazon.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-Socket-Adapter-Converts-Flourescent/dp/B004L8XC34/ref=pd_cp_e_1


----------



## kindnugz (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered a dual 600 watt lumatek with two yieldmaster II reflectors from Grow Wurks. The price was 270 for the ballast and 93 each for the hoods. The shipping was stealth and fast.

The ballast is great and gives me so much flexibility with two separate dimmable controllers. I only grow a few plants at a time so I like scrogging each plant for months so that it fills an 18"x30" screen under the yieldmaster. 

http://www.growwurks.com/

I only ordered from them once but it went well.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 6, 2012)

good looks on the nutes


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 7, 2012)

1000w grow light system for $189
http://www.hydrowholesale.com/Complete-MH-and-HPS-Lighting-Systems/Complete-MH-and-HPS-Lighting-Systems.asp


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> 1000w grow light system for $189
> http://www.hydrowholesale.com/Complete-MH-and-HPS-Lighting-Systems/Complete-MH-and-HPS-Lighting-Systems.asp


Im bout to go to hydro store today and get a 1000w full setup. That is a great deal to start with and run a crop through but personaly I am tired of buying used shit or off brand cheapo's. The crappy part is that I am looking at spending probably around 450 for my setup today. Ill let you guys know how much I paid, I am trying to get my hydro store to go online. Most of the shit there is same price as internet before shipping!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 8, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Im bout to go to hydro store today and get a 1000w full setup. That is a great deal to start with and run a crop through but personaly I am tired of buying used shit or off brand cheapo's. The crappy part is that I am looking at spending probably around 450 for my setup today. Ill let you guys know how much I paid, I am trying to get my hydro store to go online. Most of the shit there is same price as internet before shipping!


Yo dude, " baba booey to you " by the way. Go for the Raptor Hood and a Hortilux 1000W watt bulb.. That shit will be bad ass!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Yo dude, " baba booey to you " by the way. Go for the Raptor Hood and a Hortilux 1000W watt bulb.. That shit will be bad ass!


For sure getting sun sys balast and Horti bulb. Raptor? I had my heart set on the block buster! I could go with the XXXL hood but the block buster is way cheaper and I have heard puts out a better footprint. I don't know if my hydro store carries raptor hoods?

Ta Ta toothey!  ma ma monkey


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 8, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> For sure getting sun sys balast and Horti bulb. Raptor? I had my heart set on the block buster! I could go with the XXXL hood but the block buster is way cheaper and I have heard puts out a better footprint. I don't know if my hydro store carries raptor hoods?
> 
> Ta Ta toothey!  ma ma monkey


Yeah tthe Raptor hood is pretty similar to the XXXL so you did your homework. Here in AZ a couple of the grow stores will do a deal where The Raptor Hood - 250.00, cheap 1000W bulb , cheap 1000W ballast for 420.00 so depending where you are you should be able to get a good deal. I'm upgrading to two Raptor hoods and hotilux bulbs. Laters " Boff"


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Yeah tthe Raptor hood is pretty similar to the XXXL so you did your homework. Here in AZ a couple of the grow stores will do a deal where The Raptor Hood - 250.00, cheap 1000W bulb , cheap 1000W ballast for 420.00 so depending where you are you should be able to get a good deal. I'm upgrading to two Raptor hoods and hotilux bulbs. Laters " Boff"


Ill let you know when I get back but I am thinking that I can get a horti bulb, blockbuster hood, and sun sys balast "not the budget one" for right at 450-500 if that. Hopefully! if not ill go online. " Im club fucking footed you asswipe"


----------



## Sneex (Feb 8, 2012)

Im looking for a low priced grow box but does decent yield.. i live with my parents so gotta keep it on the dl. i think id be better off buying a grow box with everything. i think i'd prefer LED Bulbs (Mixed Color for All Grow Stages). And maybe a box that can grow 2-4 plants. Anyone got some info please help. Btw im new to this but have been trying research for a long time now..


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 8, 2012)

Ehh.. I am tired lazy & want to smoke, I will leave the shopping list with you guys.. 
*Things to Buy::
*
co2 tank system + controller 
6" inline fan to cool hoods
dehumidifier
AC / Heater (mini-split is an option, make sure you get the installation quote )


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 8, 2012)

you can make your own Co2 tank using sugar water and yeast, its probably not as effective as a actual tank and controller but has worked fine for me


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 8, 2012)

Your best bet for the CO2 bottle and reg is Craigslist; shipping on the bottle will kill any savings you manage to find.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 8, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Yeah tthe Raptor hood is pretty similar to the XXXL so you did your homework. Here in AZ a couple of the grow stores will do a deal where The Raptor Hood - 250.00, cheap 1000W bulb , cheap 1000W ballast for 420.00 so depending where you are you should be able to get a good deal. I'm upgrading to two Raptor hoods and hotilux bulbs. Laters " Boff"


$427 out the door! Man I love my hydro store! I spent lil over 800 on everything but cheapest I could find this was 420 on the net. And if you find it cheaper please don't shit on my parade! LOL

Block Buster hood 6" $148
1000w switchable ballast HPS/MH Harvest pro elite $180
Sun master 1000w MH Cool Deluxe $99


----------



## Sneex (Feb 8, 2012)

Sneex said:


> Im looking for a low priced grow box but does decent yield.. i live with my parents so gotta keep it on the dl. i think id be better off buying a grow box with everything. i think i'd prefer LED Bulbs (Mixed Color for All Grow Stages). And maybe a box that can grow 2-4 plants. Anyone got some info please help. Btw im new to this but have been trying research for a long time now..


I talked to my grand father, ima be getting money hopefully by this weekend. and im going to start buying parts to make a box. ply wood, should be fine to build it with then get Car windshield protector inside? Help me out. But I wanna get a CFL lighting system to grow from start to finish Just dont know what Watt's id use for the box size ima make. The box would be 3ft tall 20in width 3 ft length. So looks like a chest i guess u could say. thats how im picturing it


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 8, 2012)

wow they sell ff ocean forest for 7 bucks a qt here its almost 12


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 8, 2012)

all depends on how many plants you look at having if your not trying to go more than 2 or 3 a 250w should be fine if your looking at going larger try a 600w


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

str8upmenace420 said:


> wow they sell ff ocean forest for 7 bucks a qt here its almost 12



who? link pls?


----------



## Sneex (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> all depends on how many plants you look at having if your not trying to go more than 2 or 3 a 250w should be fine if your looking at going larger try a 600w


Ok so I should go buy a 3 socket light thing and have 2 100w cfl and 1 50w? Im new to this lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^^
He saying to buy a 250w light.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-/370565911702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5647731496


----------



## Sneex (Feb 8, 2012)

K Thanks appreshate the help


----------



## xristina (Feb 10, 2012)

So hey,

First time grower here. I've been looking into CO2 for the flowering stage.. I came across this http://hydroponics.eu/co2-release-systems-c-18/co2-release-system-s-20/co2-complete-system-500g--release-kit--software-1175.html .. I haven't found anything cheapest. 
Any1 got any experience with this product? 
Should I purchase it ?

Any help will be appreciated!

Cheerz!


----------



## FranticGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, guys! First post :O Finalizing my setup before I file a growing journal. I have encountered some Europe-based company (I am from EU) that can FUCK you up big time. It did me in :/ (even though they HAD the best deal for me, so I think it's appropriate to post it here).

So the story goes like this: I did my research, picked lighting system (kit) (that's what I was shopping for, light, reflector, ballast, etc. all in one compatible package), and picked a company X (to be revealed in the end). They ship from UK. They had a sale for digital ballast that was perfect for me. They offered free shipping for deals over 150 euros. Also 2-3 days delivery (they call it "Express Delivery" under shipping method). I qualified for all that, and also had a code so that took 10% off the price. I was happy, excited.

The first sign that it is BULLSHIT dawn on me after my already-PAID-for package was still marked as "new" in their system after 2-3 working days. I emailed about estimate of delivery. Some 1 line sentence was the reply; seemed like copy/paste to me.. It referred me to their online order status tracking system (well that's WHY I contacted them in the first place, because that fucking system of theirs stayed "stoned" for 3 days for my order!). Well it still got NEW status. No explanation whatsoever. I specifically checked that all individual items are "in store!". They were.

So anyway I got an email (which seemed copy/paste to me, because it was generally phrased to meet many circumstances, IMO) a 0-1 day after I received my initial response, 3-4 days from payment. That email implied that I was suspected of FRAUD! And I was to send them photo-copy of my passport and "bank statement". WTF is the latter I am not sure. To make it short (and not to disclose too many details about myself  I'll just say it is not local bank (actually US-based) I am using. BUT it is 100% legit, I paid with that CC over interwebs a few times. BUT I can't just go and get my statement printed for me or whatever: firstly, as I've said, I don't know what the fuck is that EXACTLY! (and this company X didn't elaborate on that for me), but well don't believe it is technically possible for me to have something like that for me (read on for clarification, it'd be something like getting a 'statement' in paper from paypal when you live in the middle of nowhere, or where-ever, for that matter). So I explained that to company X. I could have sent my passport photocopy, in theory, not sure I'd wanted to though! So anyway as I've said I explained my situation in great details via an email reply to them (those who classified me as THIEF) and asked if there could be some other way to sort this out (order was worth a little over 150 euros, so not like I am ordering 20 K worth of equipment...). No reply.

I was first semi-consciencely (sp!) convinced that this company is 'a bummer' when oh this is a gem, IMO, they said I had 48 hours to comply to their BULLSHIT requests... after they took like 72 hours to simply reply to "when am I getting my fucking parcel?" question... I mean they take their time of 3-4 work days to initiate that BS and I am left with 2 DAYS? How fair is that? Just an off-point. I don't care if they offer me a year, I will probably ain't sending them my identity photos. I mean in retrospect it signaled me to drop those guys the fuck off my dealers list!

But I waited, took 30-60 mins of my workday to just put out a good argument against their bullshit claims of theirs that I am a THIEF. Explained situation in details. Asked for advice if this can be resolved. Man did I get (did I, really...?) shocked when I yesterday I simply saw CANCELLED on my order last evening. No email reply to mine. Just those fucks cancelled it. AND my money, which were 'reduced' (grammar) from my CC were not yet credited back to me at that point. They weren't today. So I am doubtful about ordering from another company what I needed. Because those imbeciles could change their mind again and send me the system I had wanted. But I did order in the end. Just on the basis that if they fuck me off my 150 euros they will fucking regret it.

So I should have had HPS lighting by today. I got nothing (well except some lame CFL from local store). I ordered from www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk today, then had a good price, and they even say they would be willing to lower it just to provide the best deal. I thought it was a good deal and didn't bother bartering for -10euros  They also explicitly say they ship discretely (lol was I shocked when my grow tent arrived with the brand name on the cardboard box... from another place).

So I wasted basically nearly 2 weeks (because it's Friday already) because of that fucking www.hydroponics.eu I advice everyone to stay clear of those fucking frauds, or at least add +2 more weeks on top of their "3 day delivery" bullshit claim (and be prepared to send your ID to them to, so it can be just a little bit easier for you to get busted.... I must say it must have been my most unsatisfying online try-for-a-deal ever. No exageration (sp!)

P.S. As you can tell by my nickname, I "just roll" with it. I don't plan 1 year ahead. Not even month ahead, actually. If I got a month to solve the problem I will do so at the end of it. That's me. So my plans included (grammar?) me getting HPS lighting system first half of this week. And now I am fucked, because some of my seeds are already broken through the soil, and I still have to stick to my cheap temp CFL lights that are not of correct spectrum for veg, just because those FUCKS didn't think it was a good idea to simply COMMUNICATE with customer, especially when the customer initiated the talk. That's some fucked up shit, IMO, and please take that into account when ordering from that company X, or just add 2-4 weeks on their estimated delivery.

P.S.2. the company is www.hydroponics.eu


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

FranticGrower said:


> Hello, guys! First post :O Finalizing my setup before I file a growing journal. I have encountered some Europe-based company (I am from EU) that can FUCK you up big time. It did me in :/ (even though they HAD the best deal for me, so I think it's appropriate to post it here).
> 
> So the story goes like this: I did my research, picked lighting system (kit) (that's what I was shopping for, light, reflector, ballast, etc. all in one compatible package), and picked a company X (to be revealed in the end). They ship from UK. They had a sale for digital ballast that was perfect for me. They offered free shipping for deals over 150 euros. Also 2-3 days delivery (they call it "Express Delivery" under shipping method). I qualified for all that, and also had a code so that took 10% off the price. I was happy, excited.
> 
> ...


*Copyright © 2008 - 2010 Hydroponics Growing Solutions Webstore All Rights Reserved
*
isnt it 2012 now?


----------



## wyteboi (Feb 12, 2012)

FranticGrower said:


> P.S.2. the company is www.hydroponics.eu


so did you get your shit ? are you going to get a refund ?

if you used paypal they will give you your money back. 
why the FUCK are you hiding there name so much ? fuck "company x" .... lets call them : THIS SITE WILL TAKE YOUR MONEY:
www.hydroponics.eu <--RIP OFF.


thats much better....



soil


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 13, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> *Copyright © 2008 - 2010 Hydroponics Growing Solutions Webstore All Rights Reserved
> *
> isnt it 2012 now?


Thank you for posting that! I have never looked at the copyright for a sight's current status or if it is even being overseen. When I owned one, I changed my copyright almost at the stroke of midnight.
You may just have saved my future a$$!, and for that sir, my hat's off to you. 
Wish I had checked out a site further, but thought I had. Got ripped off on-line to the tune of over $800 USD! I cannot go comment with names, etc. due to potential lawsuit being filed 2-17-12 in S.C. Court for funds given/no goods received; non-performance of contract. Paid through *Intuit*, of all places, who gives me no recourse due to their policies like Western Union. Anyway I have this guy balls to the wall. Got all the documentation to take him to a superior court law suit also, because this guy went so far as to buy a website in *my own personal name*, proceed to libel me on that site in many, many ("Drug Dealer in XXX, XX") ways including my several long-term, very highly esteemed business' of over 37+ years on some, and so much more. It gets really good. Must have an extreme temper to go this far. I ordered goods from him, he didn't deliver as contracted, period. All I want is my hard-earned cash back. Small Claims Court, period! Anyway, this isn't the place. Hopefully, I'll figure out how to start a topic or thread or post or whatever it is called (sorry am an old-timer) and get my story told. I dunna' know what to call it but start it and I'll bet others chime in. I did post about this incident somewhere earlier on. Someone copied & pasted on this guys business site's feedback under another different name but it was what I wrote. Really pissed him off, he bought my name... Several others wrote in about this same guy also; even admits in an e-mail that "this is common due to desperation of patients needing meds. w/ no $'s..." Amazing what's going on. I look foreword to my post; any help creating this, is appreciated.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 13, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> so did you get your shit ? are you going to get a refund ?
> 
> if you used paypal they will give you your money back.
> why the FUCK are you hiding there name so much ? fuck "company x" .... lets call them : THIS SITE WILL TAKE YOUR MONEY:
> ...


So did you get the stuff???


----------



## thedude27 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is stupid cheap for a quantum:


http://www.vminnovations.com/Product_10183/Quantum-1000W-Dimmable-Ballast-Digital-Grow-Light.html

*Quantum 1000W Dimmable Ballast $221.95 and no shipping fees. so cheap I got 2.





El cheapo supreme, if you want a 1000W Mag for backup $119 and its switchable:

*http://hydrohousesupply.com/lighting/shop_for_ballasts/best_price_magnetic_ballast


T5 BadBoy 8 light 179 no shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA02D07Z9878&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle7&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle7-_-Garden+++Patio-_-Quantum-_-9SIA02D07Z9878

Lights from plantlightinghydropoinics are ~61 For an 8 pack of the triphosporus quantums.


----------



## thedude27 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone got a line on a cheap cool tube (6 inch - Single, I dont like the doubles they arent as flexible in positioning as several singles), best I have so far is $79 at HID hut:

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/glass-tube-reflector-p-401.html

I actually have 2 of those and they are decent. Lets face it there are like $20 in materials in a cool tube so someone's gotta have them cheaper.


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 13, 2012)

For a 4" inline fan: 
*Tjernlund *makes a *4"* *200CFM* inline fan (pictured below). from what I have researched on these fans, they have a similar build quality as the Vortex fans. I have had no experience with this brand so I will update when I have it up and running.


I also purchased with it, a plug-n-play speed control, they have many options to go with this and other fans that they sell and all products that they sell seem to be very well priced.

See it all here: http://tjernlund.com/retail/fans_M4.htm

The fan: 99.95
The speed controller: 44.95
Shipping to Canada: 37.95


----------



## shand (Feb 14, 2012)

Greners.com is having a Valentines Day sale today 5% off everything. It's not much but if you were waiting to buy something from there now is probably the time.


----------



## Ty13 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's AWESOME!! Thanks for posting this about the 1K Watt QUANTUM!! I had it in my shopping cart on HorticultureSource which is usually one of the best priced places...They want $244+ for 1 of these PLUS shipping! I need 6 of these and the shipping for that is about $120. I can prob. get the 6 ballasts I want plus and extra one just in case for the same price by going through this site.
Keep us updated on your order for those 2 man!!!

Thanks again!!!


thedude27 said:


> This is stupid cheap for a quantum:
> 
> 
> http://www.vminnovations.com/Product_10183/Quantum-1000W-Dimmable-Ballast-Digital-Grow-Light.html
> ...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 15, 2012)

thedude27 said:


> This is stupid cheap for a quantum:
> 
> 
> http://www.vminnovations.com/Product_10183/Quantum-1000W-Dimmable-Ballast-Digital-Grow-Light.html
> ...


Fuck yeah man, right on. Thanks for that!

Anyone else ordering from vminnovations, use the promo code: FACEBOOK for 5% off.


----------



## Ty13 (Feb 16, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Fuck yeah man, right on. Thanks for that!
> 
> Anyone else ordering from vminnovations, use the promo code: FACEBOOK for 5% off.


REALLY?! So I could potentially get 5% off those Quantums at that already low price by using "FACEBOOK" in the promo code when I order?? If so, this just keeps getting better!!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 16, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> REALLY?! So I could potentially get 5% off those Quantums at that already low price by using "FACEBOOK" in the promo code when I order?? If so, this just keeps getting better!!


Yep. They have bulbs for cheap there too..


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 16, 2012)

That's where I've gotten all 5 of my quantums, I just don't like that they don't package it differently. I use hydroponics.net for alot of stuff


----------



## LuckyatVMI (Feb 16, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> REALLY?! So I could potentially get 5% off those Quantums at that already low price by using "FACEBOOK" in the promo code when I order?? If so, this just keeps getting better!!


Yup that code takes additional 5% off - if you like it you'll like some additional VMI promos on Facebook  



mike91sr said:


> That's where I've gotten all 5 of my quantums, I just don't like that they don't *package it differently*...


I hear ya and will look into it. Perhaps we could add a section during checkout ("Add a note"?!) so folks can request special packaging.


----------



## Ty13 (Feb 16, 2012)

LuckyatVMI said:


> Yup that code takes additional 5% off - if you like it you'll like some additional VMI promos on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya and will look into it. Perhaps we could add a section during checkout ("Add a note"?!) so folks can request special packaging.


I don't understand what you guys are referring to about the packaging..."They don't package it differently"...

Differently than what?


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 16, 2012)

Differently than the manufacturer's box with a picture of a ballast and a shipping label on it. I don't want everyone who sees the package to know what is being sent to my house, especially in this game. Brown boxes with safely packaged products and an invoice inside thank you very much.


----------



## shand (Feb 16, 2012)

I think a lot of places are pretty accommodating and will help you out if you ask for "discrete shipping"


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 18, 2012)

if your on a budget :
1000w switchable MH/HPS bat wing grow light system
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002UDXDAE/ref=pe_88520_22730370_pe_vfe_dt4


----------



## Ty13 (Feb 18, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Differently than the manufacturer's box with a picture of a ballast and a shipping label on it. I don't want everyone who sees the package to know what is being sent to my house, especially in this game. Brown boxes with safely packaged products and an invoice inside thank you very much.


Understood.


----------



## eDude (Feb 19, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> That's AWESOME!! Thanks for posting this about the 1K Watt QUANTUM!! I had it in my shopping cart on HorticultureSource which is usually one of the best priced places...They want $244+ for 1 of these PLUS shipping! I need 6 of these and the shipping for that is about $120. I can prob. get the 6 ballasts I want plus and extra one just in case for the same price by going through this site.
> Keep us updated on your order for those 2 man!!!
> 
> Thanks again!!!


If you want the best of both worlds check out ehydroponics.com. They'll beat anyone's price.. just let them know about it and the'll get you a better price. It's weird.. I like to support biz that supports us. Also, I'd be weary.. what if there is a problem with the ballast and it turns out they aren't certified dealers you're out of luck. I like good deals but I don't know how far I'd go to cut corners on something as important as a ballast, I'd also be suspicious of the version of the ballast. Is it the current version? 

I'm getting a new motor for my Jeep... Some are cheap and some are not so cheap.. 'same' motor but not the same support or backing by the builder. I choose to pay a little more to get a little more. If I could get a little more AND price match them to the cheap one I'd do that too.. in this case you can do that at that site. Cheap price with good service and backing.


----------



## thedude27 (Feb 19, 2012)

Got one more for you if anyone is looking for a GroZone shut off controller (shuts down your lights if your ventilation fails, so you dont burn your crop or worse)

Again this is ridiculous cheap for these (61.89) and apparently now 10% off: shipping wasnt bad either like $10 for 2 of them.

http://www.hydroheadquarters.com/grozone-high-temperature-shut-off-thermostat/

*FEBSALE* to receive 10% off you entire order.


----------



## gnosh (Mar 16, 2012)

Looked into making my own Duct muffler...parts seem to cost just about as much as to just buy one. So looking for a good deal. How does this look http://www.amazon.com/inch-INLINE-SILENCER-NOISE-REDUCER/dp/B004YXDQRI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1331950985&sr=8-10


----------



## wyteboi (Mar 19, 2012)

gnosh said:


> Looked into making my own Duct muffler...parts seem to cost just about as much as to just buy one. So looking for a good deal. How does this look http://www.amazon.com/inch-INLINE-SILENCER-NOISE-REDUCER/dp/B004YXDQRI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1331950985&sr=8-10


build a box around your exhaust , thats probably a better bet. use foam or insulation in there if you want it really quiet. im a cheap ass though , i couldnt see dropping that much loot on quieting my fan.



soil


----------



## gnosh (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> build a box around your exhaust , thats probably a better bet. use foam or insulation in there if you want it really quiet. im a cheap ass though , i couldnt see dropping that much loot on quieting my fan.
> 
> 
> 
> soil


Would the box get rid of the turbine noise?


----------



## linguistofcunning (Mar 20, 2012)

gnosh said:


> Would the box get rid of the turbine noise?


I called monstergardens the other day to ask about their fans. On youtube they have reviews showing the DB of all of them, except the Valu-Line which I have. Dude told me to do what he hears tons of his customers do. 

Get a big enough rubbermaid tub from walmart, get 20 bucks work of foam for a mattress, cut holes on the side for your duct work and boom, big reduction in noise from motor and wind he said. 

I'm going to search RIU for some more detailed instructions though before I start building


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

linguistofcunning said:


> I called monstergardens the other day to ask about their fans. On youtube they have reviews showing the DB of all of them, except the Valu-Line which I have. Dude told me to do what he hears tons of his customers do.
> 
> Get a big enough rubbermaid tub from walmart, get 20 bucks work of foam for a mattress, cut holes on the side for your duct work and boom, big reduction in noise from motor and wind he said.
> 
> I'm going to search RIU for some more detailed instructions though before I start building


thats the same thing as building a box around it. only instead of building, your buying it.


----------



## eDude (Mar 20, 2012)

Low ass prices for bulbs at www.ehydroponics.com 

Ushio, hortilux, or digilux 1k's for 70.00 600's for 62.00

Ballast too..

1k, Qauntum, Galaxy, solis tek, or lumatek's for 215.00

Don't know for how long but that's pretty dam low.. Kind of sucks cause I'm a 400w guy.. no love.. lol


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know man...Have you checked out HorticultureSource?! They have cheaper prices on everything that I needed and their inventory is the largest I've seen of anywhere. They also match or beat any prices possible. The only part that that I saw for cheaper somewhere else and they couldn't beat was being sold for less than wholesale...this other place was almost giving them away...maybe going out of business or something...Other than that, they beat the only other item I saw online for a tiny bit cheaper but ALL the other things I needed, which was a lot, HorticultureSource.com beat your boys ehydro along with anyone else. I've literally saved thousands by going through them.


eDude said:


> Low ass prices for bulbs at www.ehydroponics.com
> 
> Ushio, hortilux, or digilux 1k's for 70.00 600's for 62.00
> 
> ...


----------



## eDude (Mar 21, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> I don't know man...Have you checked out HorticultureSource?! They have cheaper prices on everything that I needed and their inventory is the largest I've seen of anywhere. They also match or beat any prices possible. The only part that that I saw for cheaper somewhere else and they couldn't beat was being sold for less than wholesale...this other place was almost giving them away...maybe going out of business or something...Other than that, they beat the only other item I saw online for a tiny bit cheaper but ALL the other things I needed, which was a lot, HorticultureSource.com beat your boys ehydro along with anyone else. I've literally saved thousands by going through them.


I will defiantly check them out. They've been around for a long time too. Thanks!


----------



## eDude (Mar 21, 2012)

producthorticulturesourceehydroponics1kw lumatek dimmable259.89215.001kw Quantum244.53215.001k ushio bulbs119.9570.00
I'll have to keep looking but the first bulb I looked at was the Hortilux 1k's HS sells them for (gulp) 129.95 and ehydo has them for 70.. I don't see how that's cheaper at all.. I'm sure they hook you up though and I'd assume that most places will if you're roll'n hard.

Sorry man, I comparative shop all the time... little OCD lol


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 21, 2012)

eDude said:


> producthorticulturesourceehydroponics1kw lumatek dimmable259.89215.001kw Quantum244.53215.001k ushio bulbs119.9570.00
> I'll have to keep looking but the first bulb I looked at was the Hortilux 1k's HS sells them for (gulp) 129.95 and ehydo has them for 70.. I don't see how that's cheaper at all.. I'm sure they hook you up though and I'd assume that most places will if you're roll'n hard.
> 
> Sorry man, I comparative shop all the time... little OCD lol


Yeah, I hear ya on those...I'd just seen some of the products I'm personally getting lower at H.Source in comparison. Looks like each site has the "give and take" and you just need to see which one is best and/or get the other to match/beat the other.


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought this bomb ass fan a month or so ago and never used it...It's been kept in the box except to check that it wasn't damaged when it arrived. Now I want to upgrade to the Fantech 12" multi-flow(same model, larger size) just so that I can be sure that it can handle ALL 7 lights through out my extensive ducting.
I'm not seeing this fan for anything under $500. Would anyone want to pick this one up for $420 obo at a place I know...It's brand new, in the box, and has stayed that way. I just want to get the 12" one now.


----------



## eDude (Mar 22, 2012)

wow, that's a fan.. lol.. Not that you don't know but.. you know how to evenly cool all those lights so that you don't get cold ones on one end and hot ones on the other end?


----------



## way2muchweed (Mar 22, 2012)

This place has a great price on everything and if your anywhere near Riverside CA i suggest you check out their store, its awesome. Its better to call because if your spending a decent amount of money they give a standard 10% off

http://www.discount-hydro.com/


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 22, 2012)

eDude said:


> wow, that's a fan.. lol.. Not that you don't know but.. you know how to evenly cool all those lights so that you don't get cold ones on one end and hot ones on the other end?


You know, I was told how to do it before and I thought I understood but it's been a while...It's supposed to be one of the simpler ways too, right? Mind refreshing my memory or teaching me for a sec. in case I'm thinking of something else? I only have 2 rows of 3(6x1K in flower) and 1 HID in veg. The only issue is that the intake is at one end(ground level) and so is the exhaust but at the peak of the roof.


----------



## carrie66 (Mar 22, 2012)

yes ,I think so,


----------



## eDude (Mar 22, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> You know, I was told how to do it before and I thought I understood but it's been a while...It's supposed to be one of the simpler ways too, right? Mind refreshing my memory or teaching me for a sec. in case I'm thinking of something else? I only have 2 rows of 3(6x1K in flower) and 1 HID in veg. The only issue is that the intake is at one end(ground level) and so is the exhaust but at the peak of the roof.



This is how I understand it works. An HVAC guy might know better but.. you have your intake go into a manifold or one large long tube with T's and reducers so that they spit off at 90 deg angles one for every hood you have only the last one will just be an elbow. Then they all go across your lights at the same time. In parallel not in series. Idea is that the cold air only crosses one hood one time. Then have the same thing on the other end that takes the hot air out. It's a lot fo tubes and elbows but you'll have even cooling. 

An HVAC guy might help by knowing how to constrict the tube to make sure you have enough pressure for even flow across the hoods.


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 22, 2012)

eDude said:


> View attachment 2082057
> 
> 
> This is how I understand it works. An HVAC guy might know better but.. you have your intake go into a manifold or one large long tube with T's and reducers so that they spit off at 90 deg angles one for every hood you have only the last one will just be an elbow. Then they all go across your lights at the same time. In parallel not in series. Idea is that the cold air only crosses one hood one time. Then have the same thing on the other end that takes the hot air out. It's a lot fo tubes and elbows but you'll have even cooling.
> ...


Yeah, that's the way I understood it too...just with "Y's" instead of "T's". I'm not sure it would work well the way I'm runnig the rows of 3 hoods in parallel along with the fixed placement of the intake/exhaust. The last light in each row will only have any extra heat from the first 2 in it's run and the hoods are 8"XXXL's.


----------



## eDude (Mar 22, 2012)

way2muchweed said:


> This place has a great price on everything and if your anywhere near Riverside CA i suggest you check out their store, its awesome. Its better to call because if your spending a decent amount of money they give a standard 10% off
> 
> http://www.discount-hydro.com/



Discount has been in it for a long long time. One of the first on the net. Only thing is they are owned by C.A.P. and or R&M Supply I don't know how it works.. that's not bad really but like most makers they can't under cut their customers so some of their prices on things they make might not be the lowest. Also, because of that they can't sell Sun Light Supply stuff. Sunlight has the XXXL they have a XXXtreme .. lol They are a great company though and are from the old school. You know they built a building just to have 420 as their address? 



> R & M Supply, Inc.
> 420 Harley Knox Blvd.
> Perris, CA 92571 USA


----------



## eDude (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it might be for like 20 light runs or something.. I just remember it from basic electronics. It's the same way you distribute power evenly or the same way you run drip lines..


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 22, 2012)

So, like I said...There's a *BRAND NEW 10" FANTECH MULTI-FLOW FKD 10XL(1,226 CFM!!!)* for *$420 OBO* that I know of and all the others are over $500...Anyone looking for a deal?!


----------



## eDude (Mar 22, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> So, like I said...There's a *BRAND NEW 10" FANTECH MULTI-FLOW FKD 10XL(1,226 CFM!!!)* for *$420 OBO* that I know of and all the others are over $500...Anyone looking for a deal?!


Someone should take that.. you never know when you might need or be able to sell it for $$$


----------



## way2muchweed (Mar 24, 2012)

eDude said:


> Discount has been in it for a long long time. One of the first on the net. Only thing is they are owned by C.A.P. and or R&M Supply I don't know how it works.. that's not bad really but like most makers they can't under cut their customers so some of their prices on things they make might not be the lowest. Also, because of that they can't sell Sun Light Supply stuff. Sunlight has the XXXL they have a XXXtreme .. lol They are a great company though and are from the old school. You know they built a building just to have 420 as their address?


Yeah i know they are owned by CAP they also own KCAL the radio station. They have i believe 2 XXXtreme hoods, 1 by CAP and the Hydrofarm Raptor both excellent hoods but i went with the CAP hood myself.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 25, 2012)

https//:Craigslist.org 

got a 70 pint dehumidifier for 5$ today might have plastic veneer and a tin coil but it works! its from the 80's and runs 5.7 amps i dont think its effient but o well intial investment beat the long run on this one


----------



## Becorath (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, I have looked through dozens of pages. Maybe someone here can help me. The tent is 8 sq ft, and I am keeping the 350 ish watts of CFL in there for additional lighting. 

What I am asking is this... I am looking for a HPS light. Somewhere close to 400w I'm thinking. I know nothing of brands and such of these lights. I want something GOOD, but I'm not asking for top of the line stuff. What brands would you recommend, and what brands should I stay away from even if my life depended on it? hehe. Also, Where would you recommend for the best deals?


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 25, 2012)

DIY HIGH BAy LIGHT from CL


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 25, 2012)

Becorath said:


> Ok, I have looked through dozens of pages. Maybe someone here can help me. The tent is 8 sq ft, and I am keeping the 350 ish watts of CFL in there for additional lighting.
> 
> What I am asking is this... I am looking for a HPS light. Somewhere close to 400w I'm thinking. I know nothing of brands and such of these lights. I want something GOOD, but I'm not asking for top of the line stuff. What brands would you recommend, and what brands should I stay away from even if my life depended on it? hehe. Also, Where would you recommend for the best deals?



http://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-400-Watt-Grow-Light.asp

with a cool tube.


----------



## abuilder (Mar 25, 2012)

This mylar seems like one of the best I've seen yet at a real good price. Whatcha think? It's 2 mil but it has a white (or black) light blocking back, and is also poly reinforced giving it that extra strength. Thoughts?
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Mylar-and-White-Poly---2-mil.asp


----------



## Becorath (Mar 26, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> http://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-400-Watt-Grow-Light.asp
> 
> with a cool tube.


Thank you. So this is a good product that will last and not have too many problems?


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Becorath said:


> Thank you. So this is a good product that will last and not have too many problems?



i dont got that one, i got the one with a magnetic ballast for 120 thats a 400w. i upgraded the reflector to a cool tube. the only problem is that its hard wired into the ballast so you would have to do a little wiring.. not hard though.


----------



## eDude (Mar 26, 2012)

Becorath said:


> Ok, I have looked through dozens of pages. Maybe someone here can help me. The tent is 8 sq ft, and I am keeping the 350 ish watts of CFL in there for additional lighting.
> 
> What I am asking is this... I am looking for a HPS light. Somewhere close to 400w I'm thinking. I know nothing of brands and such of these lights. I want something GOOD, but I'm not asking for top of the line stuff. What brands would you recommend, and what brands should I stay away from even if my life depended on it? hehe. Also, Where would you recommend for the best deals?



I've said it a few times, maybe in this thread too but to me your lights are very important. This is a tool that you want to be reliable, safe, and worth your money. The right investment can last you years of trouble free work. So, to me that means brand names that I know and I know will be around tomorrow to hold up their end of the deal. 

*

http://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-400-Watt-Grow-Light.asp



​
​

*
To me, I don't know that name but the site is well known. 

Let's look at the cost. 

Ballast only they want 184.95

Not to flog a dead horse but my favorite site has a good one for 142.95 and that's 400/250 digital made by Sunlight Supply. Or get the new cool ballast on the market the Solis Tek 250/400 for 139.95...

http://www.ehydroponics.com/SOLIS-TEK-400-WATT-DIGITAL-BALLAST

It's a good time for lights.. these are very cheap.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Mar 26, 2012)

e dude, so you have ordered from ehydrponics? i am starting a grow room and need to order allot of things that cost allot of money. i like the prices at e hydro the only thing is i was wondering is if they are for real and how is their service. basicly when i send them my money are they going to send me my equioment?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 26, 2012)

That's how businesses operate, yes.


----------



## wyteboi (Mar 27, 2012)

Jelly Pepper said:


> e dude, so you have ordered from ehydrponics? i am starting a grow room and need to order allot of things that cost allot of money. i like the prices at e hydro the only thing is i was wondering is if they are for real and how is their service. basicly when i send them my money are they going to send me my equioment?


do some research before you spend that much money at a place you never heard of. website is big, site is clean , they take paypal, (thats a huge plus for me) but their copyright on their site says: "© Copyright 2009 - 2011 eHydroponics.com All Rights Reserved ". 
they seem legit , just be careful. ask um why their copyright is not updated. 

other then that it looks good. 

plantlightinghydroponics . com is where i like to shop. 


soil


----------



## eDude (Mar 27, 2012)

I heard about them from one of their stores. In Santa Cruz they are Santa Cruz Hydroponics and Organics and those guys are legit, I know a few of them and SC isn't huge so paths do cross. Only online they have more stuff and better prices. I'm spoiled, they are in scotts valley and that's just a stones throw from Santa Cruz so shipping is always fast and cheap. But, I wouldn't order soil or anything that's going to make the shipping too much and it depends on how fast I need it. 

I've gotten a few things from them, just a bulb and some nutes. Amazon they ain't but I got what I ordered in a timely manner. Your mileage may vary, I guess if I was on the east coast I might be singing a different tune. It's the same as other sites just better prices. I mean I order it, they take the money, and stuff shows up in a box. There isn't too much to experience. Then again I'm pretty low maintenance. 

What I look for is the verisign and authorize.net stuff at the bottom.

There was thread here that someone wrote about the customer service they got. It was good and they were stoked.


----------



## Ty13 (Apr 1, 2012)

*I'm trying to search all over the internet for lower prices before I pull the trigger and place this order...Can anyone lend a little help in the quest for this please...Any and All items? Rep. points for sure for ANY help!! Much appreciated, Ty*


Product(s)Qty.Total 





*DUCT FAN, 8" IN-LINE, 500 CFM, W/ POWER CORD* (DFN-  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
2
*$99.96*





*CENTRIFUGAL FAN, 8" 745 CFM 200W 1.7 AMPS, WITH ATTACHED 2M CORD, JH200B* (VLF-  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)  &#8212; Get free shipping when ordering $75 or more of qualifying items.
2
*$198.90*





*BUG SCREEN 8" SIZE (24/CASE)* (704225)
This item is sold individually.
4
*$36.56*





*Indoor Digital Temperature & Humidity* (MTR-013)  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
2
*$40.92*





*1000w Digilux Digital HPS Bulb (155,000 Lumens)* (DX1000HPS)  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
6
*$376.20*





*"Y" DUCT CONNECTORS 8" X 8" X 8"* (736200)
2
*$37.00*





*4', 8 Bulb Fixture w/Grow Bulbs 49"x 5" x 28"* (FL48G) &#8212; LTL Shipping Required  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
1
*$188.99*





*CO2 GENERATOR, LP, ELECTRONIC IGNITION 5,588 - 12,540 BTU (now w/ 4 Burners)* (GEN-1eLP)  &#8212; Ships separately manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
1
*$305.96*





*PHRESH FILTER 8" x 39" 950 CFM* (70101 &#8212; LTL Shipping Required
1
*$184.14*





*ECOPLUS 16" - 3 SPEED WALL MOUNT OSCILLATING FAN* (736505)
3
*$82.98*





*BLUELAB GUARDIAN MONITOR* (716336)
1
*$252.95*





*Black on White Plastic Sheeting. 10 ft x 1 ft* (MI417)  &#8212; Ships via UPS from Portland, Oregon USA
30
*$60.00*





*Fan Speed Adjuster* (eco-5734E)  &#8212; Ships from Seattle, Washington USA
2
*$37.90*





*SENTINEL CHHC-4/TOTAL ENVIRONMENTAL CONTROLLER - 3 YEAR WARRANTY NEW* (702531)
1
*$528.00*





*1000w Digilux Digital MH Bulb (120,000 Lumens)* (DX1000MH)  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
1
*$68.99*





*DUCT, 8" MYLAR & WIRE, 25FT, 518* (DUC-03)  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
2
*$48.56*





*SUN SYSTEM® MAGNUM XXXL&#8482; 8" AIR-COOLED REFLECTOR* (904515)
Note: Ballasts, Lamps / Tubes are available separately. &#8212; LTL Shipping Required
7
*$1,231.65*





*"Y" DUCT CONNECTORS 10" X 8" X 8"* (736205)
1
*$18.50*





*Phantom 1000W, 120/240V Dim.* (eco-4670)  &#8212; Ships separately from Seattle, Washington USA
7
*$2,018.17*





*HYDRO-LOGIC&#8482; STEALTH FLOAT VALVE 1/4"* (728912)
1
*$12.71*





*CLAMP, 8" WORM GEAR, 2 PER BAG, 3831* (CMP-3)  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
16
*$55.68*





*Active Air Dehumidifier, Analog* (eco-5704)  &#8212; Ships separately from Seattle, Washington USA
1
*$224.95*





*HYDRO-LOGIC&#8482; STEALTH 200* (728820)
1
*$211.95*





*BUG SCREEN 10" SIZE (24/CASE)* (704230)
This item is sold individually.
1
*$10.89*





*DUCT FAN, 6" IN-LINE, 250 CFM, W / POWER CORD* (DFN-6)  &#8212; Ships manufacturer direct from Riverside, California USA (subject to availability)
2
*$85.98*





*Rope Ratchet Light Hangers* (MI991)  &#8212; Ships via UPS from Portland, Oregon USA
7
*$132.65*





*MOUNTING CLAMP 10" (NOISE REDUCTION CLAMP)* (380097)
1
*$10.99*





*MOUNTING CLAMP 8" (NOISE REDUCTION CLAMP)* (380096)
1
*$11.99*





*TITAN CONTROLS® MERCURY 4&#8482; MULTIMODE FAN SPEED CONTROL* (702760)

 
 Titan Mercury 4=1 -*$80.95*


----------



## Quitekeen (Apr 5, 2012)

ehydro is legit, they actually have rocking customer service. You should give them a call. They helped me sort out an order my wife made for me that was all wrong and with the wrong shipping. They re-arranged the whole order and sorted my shipping and also threw in some free GH Flora nutes.


----------



## richinweed (Apr 5, 2012)

Fditty00 said:


> I recieved this 30x mag from this exact seller saturday! I cant see shit! The focus is garbage. Get one from your hydro store so u can b sure it works!


sorry but i had to laugh out loud on that one....twice.......what did U expect 4 three buks...lol.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Apr 5, 2012)

richinweed said:


> sorry but i had to laugh out loud on that one....twice.......what did U expect 4 three buks...lol.


Considering all the 5 star reviews it got, I expected it to be the best 3.29 I've spent all year. I just got one this week also, and yes, it sucks.


----------



## gnosh (Apr 7, 2012)

Guess I am in the market for a portable AC unit...only one in town worth it is at Costco for $389...I have a 12 x 11 x 10 room...Anyone have any better leads?

Edit: Sorry its a sharp 10,000 btu unit...Website doesnt have a link for it...


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 7, 2012)

CL.......................


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 7, 2012)

Craigslist as soon as possible, most places haven't gotten hot enough to have the A/C rush yet. Can get a 10,000 for around 100-150 here right now. Used of course.


----------



## Ty13 (Apr 9, 2012)

Light hangers for less than whole sale($8.95): http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/home-page-products/rope-ratchet-2-pack.html

They have metal components for long life and strength, and the patented pully system pulls tight, locks in place, and adjusts easily. Each ratchet holds 75 lbs. so the pair can handle jobs up to 150 lbs.

Carabiner clips make attaching or removing equipment a snap.

Includes:

2 ratchets 
4 easy-to-use carabiner clips 
2 eight-foot cords


----------



## kamie (Apr 9, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> Light hangers for less than whole sale($8.95): http://www.bestdamnhydro.com/home-page-products/rope-ratchet-2-pack.html
> 
> They have metal components for long life and strength, and the patented pully system pulls tight, locks in place, and adjusts easily. Each ratchet holds 75 lbs. so the pair can handle jobs up to 150 lbs.
> 
> ...


$13.29 for ground shipping to california.. comes out to $22.24 total.. better off getting it at the local hydro store cheaper. thanks tho


----------



## Ty13 (Apr 9, 2012)

kamie said:


> $13.29 for ground shipping to california.. comes out to $22.24 total.. better off getting it at the local hydro store cheaper. thanks tho


Yeah, I was getting quantity of them...17.95 shipped so it's way less than the hydro store and the cheapest I've found online...


----------



## Klawski (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone know of any good deals on 600w with a cooled hood included? I've been looking like crazy every day on craigslist and other various websites for a little over a month now.


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 11, 2012)

Klawski said:


> Anyone know of any good deals on 600w with a cooled hood included? I've been looking like crazy every day on craigslist and other various websites for a little over a month now.


less then 200 on ebay. get magnetic ballast and you cant go wrong.




soil


----------



## fir3dragon (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> less then 200 on ebay. get magnetic ballast and you cant go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


supply a link please? i got a 400w from htg for 119 and then a cooled reflector for 70. thats 189


----------



## jermbiggz (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah me too ive been looking for a good 600w hps/mh but i want a 6" blazer hood.... thinking about a quantum ballast digilux bulbs mh and hps with blazer hood but i dunno where to start looking... ive looked at so many sites but the shipping on that hood is fuckn crazy to canada..


----------



## haight (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone besides me have trouble with InsideSun?


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 12, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> supply a link please? i got a 400w from htg for 119 and then a cooled reflector for 70. thats 189


http://www.ebay.com/itm/600W-HPS-MH-Air-Cooled-Hood-Cool-Tube-Wing-Reflector-Set-600-Watt-Grow-Light-Kit-/370562277600?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item56473ba0e0

thats just one seller , there are plenty more, i just didnt take the time to look. all magnetic ballasts are the same , so no need in getting a name brand. i got decades on my ballasts.



soil


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 12, 2012)

haight said:


> Anyone besides me have trouble with InsideSun?


well they are high as hell , so no.

their copyright says 2004 , which dont mean much , but when dealing with smaller companies its better to check.



soil


----------



## fucked (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know any deals on a decent 6" inline fan/booster? Cooling a 400W HPS.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 15, 2012)

fucked said:


> Anyone know any deals on a decent 6" inline fan/booster? Cooling a 400W HPS.


Dont get a booster fan they are worthless. You can find a 6 in valueline fan for about 75-100$ and they are good fans for the $. Im not going to look around for u for the cheapest but Im sure you will be able to find one in that price range.


----------



## fucked (Apr 15, 2012)

NickNasty said:


> Dont get a booster fan they are worthless. You can find a 6 in valueline fan for about 75-100$ and they are good fans for the $. Im not going to look around for u for the cheapest but Im sure you will be able to find one in that price range.


Yeah, I was afraid you were going to say that, haha. Thats the fan I was looking at before, but really didn't want to drop that much on it.

How are they on noise? Sound is going to be a problem for me. Whatever I end up getting I'll probably put in a MDF box.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 15, 2012)

they put off some noise but most fans do.


----------



## fucked (Apr 16, 2012)

I just watched a video review of it and it seems like it might be too loud for my cab. I have a 3 speed house fan I might try mounting the motor and blades inside a box and see how that goes.

Would you have any recommendations on a decent carbon filter for 6" duct? 

Thanks for the help. +REP


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 16, 2012)

fucked said:


> I just watched a video review of it and it seems like it might be too loud for my cab. I have a 3 speed house fan I might try mounting the motor and blades inside a box and see how that goes.
> 
> Would you have any recommendations on a decent carbon filter for 6" duct?
> 
> Thanks for the help. +REP


plantlightinghydroponics is the cheapest best carbon filter. 130$ to the door and there is 40 lbs of carbon in there. cant beat that.


soil


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 16, 2012)

6" can-lite's are great filters but they are a little expensive. < I use to skimp on filters but I got tired of buying a filter and still being able to smell my grow outside my grow room.


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 16, 2012)

NickNasty said:


> 6" can-lite's are great filters but they are a little expensive. < I use to skimp on filters but I got tired of buying a filter and still being able to smell my grow outside my grow room.


this is ALWAYS the prob with folks who never grown stinky reefer before. thats why i linked him to a good 40lbs of carbon (+metal) and that will do anything. anything less is a waste of money. if your just doin one or four plants then it will last for a couple years. if you have a room full it will cover it completely for a couple cycles, so either way you cant go wrong with the price.



soil


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah I got a can 150 so I have zero smell problems now.


----------



## ineffablegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

My friends over at Growers House are having 10% off ballasts and LEDs for 420. Love hydro stores that participate: https://www.growershouse.com/default.aspx Their prices are already low....good stuff


----------



## sickity (Apr 22, 2012)

Gladiator Lighting best deals on Solis-Tek Ballasts $149 for 600/400 dimmable MH/HPS and $249 for 1000/600/400. A+ rating with BBB..

http://www.gladiatorlighting.com/solistek-1000-600-400w-dim


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-6-Inch-530-CFM-Inline-Duct-Fan-Booster-Vent-Hydroponic-Blower-Radon-Exhaust-/270819448022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e18d4d6

Monster of a fan at a good price. Running one of these, and their 8" with no issues. Quieter operation than my activeair fans, but way more noise from airflow, and noticeably stronger than any fan of same size. No I don't work for the company lol, I just hate seeing hydro stickers that are worth as much as the product itself.


----------



## dxfan227 (Apr 24, 2012)

looking for a good price on a variable fan speed controller, I know there relativly cheap (about 20 bucks) but if anyone knows a place that has cheaper ones, obviously id be interested in saving a little mooolah. thanks fellow rollers.


----------



## fir3dragon (Apr 24, 2012)

dxfan227 said:


> looking for a good price on a variable fan speed controller, I know there relativly cheap (about 20 bucks) but if anyone knows a place that has cheaper ones, obviously id be interested in saving a little mooolah. thanks fellow rollers.



i got the one from htg supply. i think its nice. it doesnt feel cheap nd it looks nice i think


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking for vertical hanging sockets for HPS lights. If anyone knows a good place to find them let me know.


----------



## MufF420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok.. sorry i only read like 30 pages out of the 186.. but anyways GOOFYGOLFER mention about the grow kit for 275 http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-The-400-Watt-Organic-Soil-Grow-Kit.asp#


Im just curious if anyone bough it and if so what were the results and quality of the items...


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.discounttommy.com/p-37-earth-worth-32x32x63-mylar-hydro-shanty-hydroponics-indoor-grow-tent.aspx?CAWELAID=1057724139

small grow tents 85$ good deal better than buying a brand new armoire to convert into grow room

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6028+18318&pcatid=18318&s=lh

thought i would add this too, ZILLA reptile bulbs 48" t8 36w 5% uvb output not the best bulb for UVB but for under 15$ that really GOOD!


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Apr 29, 2012)

*1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tall grow tent s brand new in boxes
*cheapest good quality tent price in uk £59.99free p+p if u ring the number instead of buy it now 
uk telephone number - 020 7482 8851 

to check number go to bottom of ebay page to Business seller information and click contact details same tel number is there but when u ring to order you have to state the Item number: 320840150324 ​ive bought 2 of these and always sent intact and undamaged they also have very good customer service if you ndo find cheaper on there i guarantee it will be coming from china and will have to wait a few weeks before it gets delivered if it gets delivered i been stung by china sellers before on ebay all i know is this company is trust worthy and gets my rating 
​

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-Box-Grow-Tent-Bud-Room-120cm-X-120cm-X-200cm-New-/320840150324?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4ab3902d34#ht_8816wt_988

*well worth £59.99 of anybodys money especially as the exact same item is being sold on same website for £109.99 and higher i was looking for over an hour before i found this hidden beauty but as it says on page stock slowly running out

so grab a growin bargain guys i did and i was well happy wiv it

also they send over seas at buyers expence*


----------



## MyFirstime (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey peeps,

Check out ezgrowgreen.com, their one of the many few stores in south florida! This place is a one stop shop for everything you need! Great people. Online store has huge amount of inventory!


----------



## SUPERBONG (May 2, 2012)

40% OFF Lumatek Electronic Ballast 1000W $215+SH
http://www.brewandgrow.com/brew/lumatek-electronic-ballast-5.html

Solis Tek Matrix 1000/600/400 LCD ballast $259+SH
http://www.brewandgrow.com/brew/solis-tek-matrix-1000-600-400-lcd-ballast.html

The best prices I have seen yet!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 7, 2012)

I've been running one of these for 6 months and getting ready to order another one. haven't seen better deal anywhere http://www.ebay.com/itm/400-watt-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-Kit-400w-HPS-w-BALLAST-BULB-HOOD-Sodium-Halide-MH-/120839291134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1c229540fe#ht_10932wt_1139


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (May 13, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with these? they seem to be good deals! http://www.accesshydroponic.com/600-Watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Hydroponic-Light-System-11p91.htm http://www.accesshydroponic.com/Grow-Tent-48x48x78in-Hydroponic-Grow-Tent-w-Window-3p169.htm 
Info/experiences with the seller would be awesome, too!


----------



## Nukebisket (May 13, 2012)

where can I get the best price on an original volcano vaporizer?


----------



## Zeplike (May 22, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> where can I get the best price on an original volcano vaporizer?


not sure but ebay has good deals and there's a tutorial to make your own in the DIY section somewhere

...
anyone know if this is a good price for a T5? just realized i actually have t8s lol.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-T5-2700K-6500K-German-Reflector-Grow-Light-4-Lamp-Bloom-Bulb-4ft-Fluorescent-/300655198407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46007240c7


----------



## NickNasty (May 22, 2012)

If you live in Michigan or near it here is a grow trailer on craigslist for $5200.
http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/3011708931.html


----------



## gnosh (May 25, 2012)

looking for a good price on a 4 foot t5
thank you for any help


----------



## chengchu (May 26, 2012)

Found some good deals here: http://www.growannex.com/DailyDeals.aspx

I always try and support these guys. They have always taken great care of me.


----------



## wingman12 (May 26, 2012)

Are these filters any good??? Price almost seems to good to be true so any input would be great. They seem to have a good rep

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771027435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3927wt_968


----------



## chengchu (May 27, 2012)

Not that great. Shipping is free tho. Here is a name brand for less (Aluminum as well)
http://www.growannex.com/environmental-control/air-purification-and-odor-control/phat-filter-24inx6in


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 27, 2012)

Zeplike said:


> not sure but ebay has good deals and there's a tutorial to make your own in the DIY section somewhere
> 
> ...
> anyone know if this is a good price for a T5? just realized i actually have t8s lol.
> ...


These folks are very good and should always be used to comparison shop:
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sun-blaze-t544-4ft-lamp-t5-grow-light-p-1936.html


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 27, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> where can I get the best price on an original volcano vaporizer?


Volcano prices are pretty much fixed. I went with the new Extreme Q...both bags and whip. I think the Volcano is bag only.


----------



## chengchu (May 27, 2012)

Zeplike said:


> ...
> anyone know if this is a good price for a T5? just realized i actually have t8s lol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-T5-2700K-6500K-German-Reflector-Grow-Light-4-Lamp-Bloom-Bulb-4ft-Fluorescent-/300655198407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46007240c7


Here are two:

sun blaze: http://www.growannex.com/lighting/reflectors/sun-blaze-44-4ft-4-lamp


also found the sg lite 1000w convertible ballast for $79!
http://www.growannex.com/DailyDeals.aspx

or 

Commercial T5: http://www.growannex.com/lighting/reflectors/commercial-t5-4ft-4-tube-fixture


----------



## DIYer (May 29, 2012)

Anyone sick of pouring nutes out of jugs? I run GH myself, i buy their three one gallon jugs, i've slopped some now and again pouring, that shit straight up burns the skin after a bit. So i picked up 3 of *these* dispensers (red, yellow, green, ha) at wallyworld for under $20. Really nice for just getting a few mL out of with a slight pull on the handle, but they'll fill a cup fast with a full pull. It's nice to have that adjustable flow without lifting a thing


----------



## chengchu (May 29, 2012)

DIYer said:


> Anyone sick of pouring nutes out of jugs? I run GH myself, i buy their three one gallon jugs, i've slopped some now and again pouring, that shit straight up burns the skin after a bit. So i picked up 3 of *these* dispensers (red, yellow, green, ha) at wallyworld for under $20. Really nice for just getting a few mL out of with a slight pull on the handle, but they'll fill a cup fast with a full pull. It's nice to have that adjustable flow without lifting a thing


Nice find!


----------



## chengchu (Jun 1, 2012)

500ml hygrozyme for under $11 here: http://www.growannex.com/DailyDeals.aspx


----------



## jpockets420 (Jun 1, 2012)

DIYer said:


> Anyone sick of pouring nutes out of jugs? I run GH myself, i buy their three one gallon jugs, i've slopped some now and again pouring, that shit straight up burns the skin after a bit. So i picked up 3 of *these* dispensers (red, yellow, green, ha) at wallyworld for under $20. Really nice for just getting a few mL out of with a slight pull on the handle, but they'll fill a cup fast with a full pull. It's nice to have that adjustable flow without lifting a thing


Your nutes will go bad faster because, the dispensers being see through, they are exposed to light, which degrades the nutrients faster.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Best prices on Botanicare? Need some more Liquid Karma.


----------



## Becorath (Jun 4, 2012)

I just found myschoollights.com seems to be some great prices on cfls. 4x 23w for $4. I just bought a few. Will let ya know how it goes.


----------



## eDude (Jun 4, 2012)

Gallaxy 1000's on ehydroponics.com for $200.00 now.. Match that one hoagtech.


----------



## SUPERBONG (Jun 5, 2012)

DIYer said:


> Anyone sick of pouring nutes out of jugs? I run GH myself, i buy their three one gallon jugs, i've slopped some now and again pouring, that shit straight up burns the skin after a bit. So i picked up 3 of *these* dispensers (red, yellow, green, ha) at wallyworld for under $20. Really nice for just getting a few mL out of with a slight pull on the handle, but they'll fill a cup fast with a full pull. It's nice to have that adjustable flow without lifting a thing


These plastic gallon pumps fit the GH gallon jugs perfectly, I got mine for $1.50 ea. Each pump is exactly 1/4 of an-ounce. Bye bye to the measuring cups or syringe.


----------



## Becorath (Jun 8, 2012)

Becorath said:


> I just found myschoollights.com seems to be some great prices on cfls. 4x 23w for $4. I just bought a few. Will let ya know how it goes.


Well, I received the Order, they included a "Bonus 4-pack" But unfortunately, several of the bulbs were broken. approx 10% were destroyed. They were simply packed in a box with no packing of any kind except for a wad of newspaper to fill a small empty space. I will contact the company to see if they will correct this.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 10, 2012)

SUPERBONG said:


> These plastic gallon pumps fit the GH gallon jugs perfectly, I got mine for $1.50 ea. Each pump is exactly 1/4 of an-ounce. Bye bye to the measuring cups or syringe.


Light gets to your nutes. Bad.


----------



## Becorath (Jun 10, 2012)

Becorath said:


> Well, I received the Order, they included a "Bonus 4-pack" But unfortunately, several of the bulbs were broken. approx 10% were destroyed. They were simply packed in a box with no packing of any kind except for a wad of newspaper to fill a small empty space. I will contact the company to see if they will correct this.



I have E-mailed the company asking for Either replacements, or a refund. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Becorath (Jun 11, 2012)

Received emails back, they are refunding me for the number of broken bulbs. My bank is shit, so it could take up to 2 weeks for the refund to show.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone have a secret little place online that has Caliber III hygrometers for cheap? I was getting them for $14.99 on Amazon but the seller upped them to $19.99 and other sellers upped them to over $25.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ebay has it for $19


----------



## abuilder (Jun 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Anyone have a secret little place online that has Caliber III hygrometers for cheap? I was getting them for $14.99 on Amazon but the seller upped them to $19.99 and other sellers upped them to over $25.


I got mine from this guy..on Ebay...but his prices went up.. and I can't find it cheaper anywhere else http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIGHLY-RATED-CALIBER-III-SLIM-DIGITAL-HYGROMETER-/360426212538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb138cba#ht_1528wt_1398


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jun 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Anyone have a secret little place online that has Caliber III hygrometers for cheap? I was getting them for $14.99 on Amazon but the seller upped them to $19.99 and other sellers upped them to over $25.


Keep checking Amazon, the price on this fluctuates almost daily from what I've seen. I've had it in my wishlist for a while and I've seen it from 13.49 to 22.00.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 15, 2012)

abuilder said:


> I got mine from this guy..on Ebay...but his prices went up.. and I can't find it cheaper anywhere else http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIGHLY-RATED-CALIBER-III-SLIM-DIGITAL-HYGROMETER-/360426212538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb138cba#ht_1528wt_1398





tehgenoc1de said:


> Keep checking Amazon, the price on this fluctuates almost daily from what I've seen. I've had it in my wishlist for a while and I've seen it from 13.49 to 22.00.


Thanks guys. I've got the guy on eBay on my watch list as he is currently the lowest i can find. It's good to know his prices fluctuate I'll keep an eye on him.
Same with Amazon. If there happens to be a price drop and you guys dont mention it first I'll be sure to post it. It is only a savings of a few dollars per unit but I want to buy like 10 more of these so i have one for every jar being cured, So it adds up.

Anyway, Good looking out. if you find it cheaper anywhere be sure to let us know!


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 15, 2012)

I've bought three different hygrometers and none of the were even close in the salt test. Anyone can recommend a good brand/model?


----------



## kushforbrains (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a luxor reflector for the best price right now I think amazon is $320 after shipping


----------



## SUPERBONG (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Light gets to your nutes. Bad.


 Get a cabinet, problem solved...



kushforbrains said:


> Anyone know where I can get a luxor reflector for the best price right now I think amazon is $320 after shipping


East West Hydro $250 shipped


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 20, 2012)

If the nutes are not in a clear bottle, then who cares if light is on them?


----------



## abuilder (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't mind measuring out the nutes but what I'd really like more'n bottles to premix em' in is a great measuring cup or syringe to just suck it out of the containers with. anyone know of a convenient and non messy wasteful measuring system I could score?
Thanks
abuilder


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 22, 2012)

The guy on Amazon has the *Caliber III Hygrometers* back down @ $15.99 for those interested. Free Shipping to boot.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2012)

Becorath said:


> Received emails back, they are refunding me for the number of broken bulbs. My bank is shit, so it could take up to 2 weeks for the refund to show.


Let us know if you ever recieve those replacements.


----------



## HomeGrownCheeba (Jun 24, 2012)

Found a pretty cheap vape on ebay, lol.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Herbal-Vaporizer-VP160/170866416295?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=007&category=75043&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## jpockets420 (Jun 24, 2012)

HomeGrownCheeba said:


> Found a pretty cheap vape on ebay, lol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Herbal-Vaporizer-VP160/170866416295?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=007&category=75043&cmd=ViewItem


Them last for like 6 months top...this is better, $100 less than retail, free shipping and loads of accessories plus a lifetime warranty
http://www.amazon.com/Arizer-Extreme-Q-Vaporizer-Controlled-Quieter/dp/B0036Z5UJC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340589164&sr=8-1&keywords=arizer+extreme+q


----------



## abuilder (Jun 24, 2012)

jpockets420 said:


> Them last for like 6 months top...this is better, $100 less than retail, free shipping and loads of accessories plus a lifetime warranty
> http://www.amazon.com/Arizer-Extreme-Q-Vaporizer-Controlled-Quieter/dp/B0036Z5UJC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340589164&sr=8-1&keywords=arizer+extreme+q


Yeh...I saw that one a ways back. I might score that one but I do have to say...I scored this one and it's been a year and it's still going strong!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Easy-Use-Premium-Herbal-Vaporizer-with-Digital-display-Grinder-Whip-VP100-/160733911281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c7cd8f1#ht_1878wt_1398

When I was looking at the Arizer it seemed that not only was this one a little less money but came with more stuff...not sure..
http://www.amazon.com/Arizer-Tower-EXTREME-Vaporizer-CHEAP/dp/B0018Q1INI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1340590604&sr=1-1&keywords=arizer


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 28, 2012)

kushforbrains said:


> Anyone know where I can get a luxor reflector for the best price right now I think amazon is $320 after shipping


know of an y grows with their verticle reflector?


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 28, 2012)

kushforbrains said:


> Anyone know where I can get a luxor reflector for the best price right now I think amazon is $320 after shipping





dickkhead said:


> know of an y grows with their verticle reflector?


If your going to get that type of vertical reflector I would get the OG reflector it gets more foot candles and par then the luxor and its cheaper
http://www.growlite.com/
http://dutchgardensupplies.com/index.php/shop?page=shop.product_details&product_id=43&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0 
http://greendoorhydroponics.com/

[video=youtube;B5cyZnLxwGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cyZnLxwGs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 29, 2012)

*Lasko 6 Inch clip fans for $9.99.*


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 30, 2012)

NickNasty said:


> If your going to get that type of vertical reflector I would get the OG reflector it gets more foot candles and par then the luxor and its cheaper
> http://www.growlite.com/
> http://dutchgardensupplies.com/index.php/shop?page=shop.product_details&product_id=43&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0
> http://greendoorhydroponics.com/
> ...


Sick! Thanks for that I'm debating on trying one out I currently run led and would like to compare it to bigger LEDs like 900 watt black star and 800 watt solar storm I'm running now. How big of inline fan would I need to cool that lite and what do u think temps would be at in a 4x8 tent with that?


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 30, 2012)

Who and where cani order the best ppm/ ph tester either plug in or portable?


----------



## kamie (Jun 30, 2012)

kushforbrains said:


> Anyone know where I can get a luxor reflector for the best price right now I think amazon is $320 after shipping


they have em for 220 at my local hydrostore..


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 30, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Sick! Thanks for that I'm debating on trying one out I currently run led and would like to compare it to bigger LEDs like 900 watt black star and 800 watt solar storm I'm running now. How big of inline fan would I need to cool that lite and what do u think temps would be at in a 4x8 tent with that?


Well its an 8in duct so I would get an 8in fan. Valuline makes an 8in 745 cfm fan that you can find for under a 100$ and I would think that would keep your tent pretty close to ambient heat if it was the only light hooked up to it. The smaller the fan the higher your temps are going to be. And I would go with Bluelab for your ppm/ph tester they have very good ratings.


----------



## Becorath (Jul 1, 2012)

FresnoFarmer:7610708 said:


> Becorath said:
> 
> 
> > Received emails back, they are refunding me for the number of broken bulbs. My bank is shit, so it could take up to 2 weeks for the refund to show.
> ...


I received the refund within a couple days, so it seems that he refunded immediately and no questions asked. Didn't ask for pics or anything. A bummer they were busted, but good service imo. Just buy about 10% more than you need and get the refund for the broken ones. Still a great deal.


----------



## SmokinLabrador (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking for the best price on a good quality 5x10 tent. Would prefer not the shell out $1k+ for the Secret Jardin intense unit, but don't want garbage either. Thanks!

EDIT: Answered my own question  

http://www.thelashop.com/reflective-interior-118x60x79-inch-hydroponic-grow-tent.html

+ coupon code "for10"

+ free shipping

= nice looking (in the pictures) 5 x 10 tent for $233.99 shipped!


----------



## dickkhead (Jul 4, 2012)

who has the best deals on mini splits i need a quad zone or tri zone systme I was leaning towrds mitsubishi as well unless you guys know of better?...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 4, 2012)

SmokinLabrador said:


> Looking for the best price on a good quality 5x10 tent. Would prefer not the shell out $1k+ for the Secret Jardin intense unit, but don't want garbage either. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Answered my own question
> 
> ...



Looks real nice. Is that all one room inside? I'd love something like that with 2 seperate zones inside for veg/flower. I promarily do 12/12fs anyway, but the extra space would be great.


----------



## Ty13 (Jul 4, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> who has the best deals on mini splits i need a quad zone or tri zone systme I was leaning towrds mitsubishi as well unless you guys know of better?...


Check out minisplitwarehouse.com I think that's the link...if not google that. They have all sorts from super budget ones to highest quality. I went with a 2 Ton(24K btu) Shinco. I haven't figured out if I can set it to a day and night temp. yet but it works great none the less. Cost about $1,200 for that one but they have others for cheaper too....Many options for good prices.


----------



## SUPERBONG (Jul 11, 2012)

6" XXXL REFLECTOR $150 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-XXXL-REFLECTOR-HOOD-w-GLASS-AIR-COOLED-GROW-LIGHT-HYDROPONICS-VENTS-COOL-/290733102830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b10b16ee

I'm looking for a quality wall mount fan??


----------



## abuilder (Jul 11, 2012)

I scored this several months ago and couldn't be happier. Nice size, very sturdy and way inexpensive!. When I buy another reflector I'm getting this one again..unless someone can show me a better one especially at a price like this'un!!
PS..the one negative review is retarded..that guy musta already been high...lol..what a douche..hahahaha
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QKVV04/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00


----------



## DIYer (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel free CO2 should make the best deals list. If only to save the planet, your wallet,.. and make you more $$$ to put in your wallet.

Plus this CO2 meter is cheap as i can find,.. oh, and Attwood 4000 blowers kick ass,.. guess what I'm planning, haha


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 12, 2012)

DIYer said:


> I feel free CO2 should make the best deals list. If only to save the planet, your wallet,.. and make you more $$$ to put in your wallet.
> 
> Plus this CO2 meter is cheap as i can find,.. oh, and Attwood 4000 blowers kick ass,.. guess what I'm planning, haha


How quiet is that Attwood Blower? I'm hearing that it is quite loud?


----------



## DIYer (Jul 12, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> How quiet is that Attwood Blower? I'm hearing that it is quite loud?


The 4000 is 200 cfm, so yea you're gonna hear it,.. could muffle that with a pillow strapped around it or something. its a fucking beast but i love it. Could hook it to a fan controller eventually too quiet it down also. Not like my downstairs neighbor is going to hear it or anything though,.. i can't hear it outside the sealed grow room either, just when inside, but the AC is just as loud.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 12, 2012)

DIYer said:


> The 4000 is 200 cfm, so yea you're gonna hear it,.. could muffle that with a pillow strapped around it or something. its a fucking beast but i love it. Could hook it to a fan controller eventually too quiet it down also. Not like my downstairs neighbor is going to hear it or anything though,.. i can't hear it outside the sealed grow room either, just when inside, but the AC is just as loud.


Thanks for the reply. Perhaps I'll pick this puppy up and see what I can manage with a dimmer to tone it down a bit... I don't mind some noise, There is always going to be noise but if I can keep it as quiet as possible....


----------



## gnosh (Jul 12, 2012)

Is $72.92 a good price for Ushio AHS 1000 Opti Red bulbs?

And has anyone ordered from Galaxy Hydro?


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 13, 2012)

SmokinLabrador said:


> Looking for the best price on a good quality 5x10 tent. Would prefer not the shell out $1k+ for the Secret Jardin intense unit, but don't want garbage either. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Answered my own question
> 
> ...


Hey SmokinLab - Did you end up purchasing the above tent? I have been looking at the growlab 145L and the cheapest I can find it is $550 with shipping. My local hydro store has always told me they will match any internet prices so I am sure I can just run over there and pick up opposed to having to wait for it to be shipped. I planned to go tomorrow but now that I just seen your post and that price I am very curious how well made it is! thanks bro!


----------



## ImaStonerIknow (Jul 13, 2012)

I need a 600W setup. One thats either HPS or HPS&MH Ive found one that looks like a winner. But Im new to HID lighting so I need one of you experienced growers to tell me if this is a good setup for my 2 Pineapple Express plants that I need to flower soon! they are currently vegging under CFLs. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DSU7TI/ref=asc_df_B005DSU7TI2095037?smid=A2RE9P12YH19TJ&tag=pgmp-788-95-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395109&creativeASIN=B005DSU7TI 

Does It look good? I might buy some better bulbs if these seem cheap


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 18, 2012)

holy shit look at this


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jul 18, 2012)

cannavienna said:


> holy shit look at this


I never feel comfortable leaving that quality of equipment on in a grow room im not near.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 18, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> I never feel comfortable leaving that quality of equipment on in a grow room im not near.


yeah well you never know until you try... in the end its all the same just a huge factory in china and the same poor asian minimum wage workers puttin' em together...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been running an eBay bought 250w lamp for about 8 months. Not a single hiccup. All it is, is a ceramic socket, a couple wires and a wall cord. I don't really see how it's anymore dangerous than one for 2x the price.
Only thing I changed was the HPS bulb for a higher quality piece.
Further down the road i made my own cool tube.


----------



## xxEMOxx (Jul 23, 2012)

I have bought gear from YesCom USA, i.e. exxcerise or whatever on ebay, and thelastore.com and some other sites, which his link is part of that group. 

A hood is a hood, their aircooled hoods are decent...... the bulbs suck!!!! Ballasts are hit or miss, either they run, run hot and semi faulty, or just don't fire period.... they where decent about warranty.... but u have better other options out there. The tent I got from them actually I loved, better then both the Growlab and Secret Jardin's I have ran or seen, for way less $$$$$. But the electrical stuff was well...... 

It was aight, I mean u get what u pay for the most part...... but for less $$$$ a hundreds bucks less you can get brand stuff from a legit dealer outta cali as well. http://laxhydro.com/lax-packages/hf-xtrasun-combo.html 1000watt switchable sun system sg ballast with an aircooled hood and bulb for $199. oh and they also carry this one: http://laxhydro.com/lax-packages/sunlight-combo.html . Ok so its not a digital ballast, and you don't get both bulbs, but you do get brand name gear, save $100 and actually get better quality and support American Jobs. 

Can't beat that deal dude! and its legit sun system/hydrofarm gear not some idk shady made in china stuff.


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 24, 2012)

Great online store for plastic containers. There customer service was great, prices cheap and shipping fast. http://www.chulaorchids.com/html/square__color.html


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 24, 2012)

found this awesome deal
http://www.harborfreight.com/18-piece-carbon-steel-hole-saw-set-68115.html

5" hole saw is big enough to stuff 6" ducting into. i think so


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> found this awesome deal
> http://www.harborfreight.com/18-piece-carbon-steel-hole-saw-set-68115.html
> 
> 5" hole saw is big enough to stuff 6" ducting into. i think so



Why not just buy a 6" hole saw? LOL Instead of 18 hole saws
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LENOX-6-HOLE-SAW-FOR-WOOD-METAL-/190706969848?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c67056cf8


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 24, 2012)

hmm. did you see the price? i could have 5 holes saw or just one for 5$ more? i think i will sacrifice the inch.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol ok but 6" does not fit inside 5" and harbor freight is very poor quality. Lol I've tried lots of there tools. 
As long as you are just cutting soft wood or drywall I'm sure it'll be fine and most of the teeth should stay intact. Lol.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 24, 2012)

i agree and it is pretty much a one time use but you better believe 6" will fit in 5"  but ill break out the saw zaw worst case scenario.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol


Rock on.


----------



## KT420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah those throw away hole saw kits will be dull as shit after 1 use! Maybe 2/3'rds of a use! They'd only be good for cutting holes in bread for Egg-in-a-Nest after that LMAO! Lenox hole saws will last FOR EVER doing wood AND metal, same for their unibits, Lenox rocks!


----------



## abuilder (Jul 27, 2012)

The thing about Harbor Freight is...ya never know....I know people that bought tile wet saws for $150 and it lasted for years and years and the same with a lot of their other tools. Most are just throw away use a cpl of time tools but don't totally dismiss it. I'd bet those hole saws last for at least a few good cuts..at least..maybe not in oak but who's cuttin' in oak. Thats a lotta metal for the price. Wonder if Lenox'd fit on the center piece of the Harbor...those alone are a fortune when you buy Lenox..but I agree...Lenox is the best...a fortune..but the best. I'd give em a shot. If you have a HArbor Freight store near you go in....amazing store with tons of cool stuff. As a builder I was lovin' it...and I usually buy the best tools but still...ya know?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 27, 2012)

all i can say is harbor and freight is the shit, but remember you always get what you pay for and rarely more.

all i can say is you got it righ abuilder. and thats kinda what i was thinking thats a ton of metal for 15$.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 27, 2012)

yeh...ya know yer not getting a Festool kapex saw when you buy their tools but the exciting thing is..you wouldn't have to rent one if you needed it...buy-use-throw-out...cept I know lots of people that said the tools lasted a lot longer than they expected...when I went into their store I was shocked!! Expected to see lots of garbage but not so..maybe 25% garbage/disposables....but like their drill bits...needed some for my impact gun cause the little ones always break on me so who needs good ones..I know the good'uns are gonna break pretty quickly anyway and they're expensive..relatively speaking...Scored a set of 12 for $6 VS $26++ Who ever thought to start HF was a genius. Sell known shit tools cheap...great idea. Sometimes thats all you need...sometimes.

I was looking for a liquid measurer there to measure out nutes to no avail...too bad...seemed like just the place to score them too...was on the prowl while I was in there looking for what I could use in my grow room...scored some short 12 gauge power cords cause all mine are way too long. Got 3 for $7 each...12 gauge. Good price..had to buy my girls at least sumpin'...lol...a fucking power cord...hahaha...

Tried finding a red bulb flashlight so if I wanna go into my GR when the lights are out I can...but nothing like that there either..oh well...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 29, 2012)

Red bulb? Don't you want a green bulb to go in after dark?


----------



## kaine84 (Jul 29, 2012)

anyone know where the cheapest place to get a 250 watt setup w/ everything and both the hps and mh bulbs? i need to upgrade my lil 70 watter isnt cutting it lol


----------



## dipm0de (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/miscellaneous/commercial-greenhouse-fixture-hps-600-watt/ 

is this a good price? but those reflectors look weird to me


----------



## NickNasty (Jul 30, 2012)

kaine - this is a thread to post deals not to ask where to find them at. All the best online stores are already listed here you just have to do a little bit of work and look through the thread.

dipm0de - The reason the hood looks funny is because the ballast is attached to it. It does seem like a good deal but I personally wouldn't get it because it will put off more heat at plant level then a detached ballast. I think if you look around you should be able to find a descent air cooled hood and ballast combo for maybe 60-80$ more and its good to have the option of going air cooled because you will probably need it at some point.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Jul 30, 2012)

kaine84 said:


> anyone know where the cheapest place to get a 250 watt setup w/ everything and both the hps and mh bulbs? i need to upgrade my lil 70 watter isnt cutting it lol


discount hydro...tha best deals!!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 30, 2012)

kaine84 said:


> anyone know where the cheapest place to get a 250 watt setup w/ everything and both the hps and mh bulbs? i need to upgrade my lil 70 watter isnt cutting it lol



Not sure why Nick went through the trouble of replying to you at all, but I will be glad to help you.

I purchased a 250w kit on ebay last year for $118 shipped. The kit included Both the MH and HPS bulbs, Hood, Switchable digi ballast, Timer, and the useless yo-yo hangers.
Do yourself a favor and order the 1/8" ratchet hangers. I found a pair on eBay for $8 shipped.

Some of the current kits on eBay allow you to pick more options like different hood or you can even buy the ratchet hangers in the options as well.

You can ask away about the 250w stuff you want at this link also.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html


----------



## NickNasty (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for the bitchiness of my last post I was having a bad day.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 2, 2012)

Fantastic thread. I will be checking back in and definately post if I find good deals.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey, if anybody uses unsulphured molasses......I just picked up a gallon of Grandma's for 18 bucks at Smart & Final......peace


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 3, 2012)

My favorite pruning snips are on sale: *Fiskars Softouch Micro-Tip Pruning Snip* - $8.09/shipped!


----------



## SUPERBONG (Aug 3, 2012)

Soleus LX140- 14,000 BTU Portable AC, dehumidify, heat, Dual hose, auto restart, Side-to-side air distribution $372 Shipped @ hydro galaxy 

http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/climate-control/air-conditioning-units/portable-digital-air-conditioner-14-000-btu/


----------



## Dr.J20 (Aug 3, 2012)

ablackhorse.com is getting rid of Zoo Med Flora Suns for 10.59 a pop for the PAR T5 growers out there
be easy

thats for the 4'ers


----------



## linked2002 (Aug 4, 2012)

i run a 10x10x10 grow... split in half for veg and flower sections. this little guy has been a good buddy to me. cheapest 1000 cfm exhaust fan i have found. i run it on a speed controller about 50% power and it cools 2 1000 watt sealed lights no issue. cant beat it for 80 bucks....

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-hp-mini-dust-collector-94029.html


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 4, 2012)

How loud is it?


----------



## randomhero1 (Aug 5, 2012)

That fan from harbor freight isnt bad. However, theres another fan they carry that pushes 1500 cfm and is a little cheaper. Pretty quiet too. You can buy either 8" to 6" reducers and put them on the ends or just run straight 8" on each side. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/ventilation-blowers/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html
I run 2 of these and they cool 6 1000w lights no problem. Right now its on sale for 75 bucks and you can almost always find a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Magic Rabbit (Aug 5, 2012)

Great thread. Ima outdoor man thats leaning toward indoor. Ive got me some homework to do.
Amazon does have good deals. I still have to figure what all I need.


----------



## username474 (Aug 5, 2012)

randomhero1 said:


> That fan from harbor freight isnt bad. However, theres another fan they carry that pushes 1500 cfm and is a little cheaper. Pretty quiet too. You can buy either 8" to 6" reducers and put them on the ends or just run straight 8" on each side.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/ventilation-blowers/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html
> I run 2 of these and they cool 6 1000w lights no problem. Right now its on sale for 75 bucks and you can almost always find a 20% off coupon.


I second these. I ran two for over two years. They did not break, I just replaced them to be safe.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Aug 6, 2012)

username474 said:


> I second these. I ran two for over two years. They did not break, I just replaced them to be safe.



username and random hero,

how did you guys rig that HF ventilator fan to run as exhaust? just hook up some 8" ducting or what?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Aug 6, 2012)

8"= 2 8" couplings, simply remove guard, cut a couple of slits into one end of the coupling and bend slightly to fit, you can even use the holders for the guard to hold the couplings into place. Repeat for the other side. 6" is the same except you need 8" to 6" reducers. I use an 8" coming from my filter into a 6" out to the ducting.


----------



## randomhero1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just put 8" to 6" reducers on both sides. As trueno mentioned, if you remove the guards you can actually reuse the screws from the guards to mount the reducers in there. It can also be used at 2 different speeds. Pretty nice little setup for the price. An 8" 1500 cfm fan for less than what you would pay for a 4" 175 cfm fan at a grow shop.


----------



## linked2002 (Aug 6, 2012)

dang! im going to look at that baby tomorrow. the one im using is LOUD and builds quite a bit of heat up. will that yellow one run with a speed controller or is it a brushless? and when you say its quiet, how quiet are we talking here? i dont have to be too noise conscience, but if i can be, then it would be nice as i work for trimming and everything in one room.


----------



## username474 (Aug 7, 2012)

I only used them as intake, running from an upstairs lung room through the floor into basment.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been shopping at this place lately just because they have everything you can possibly think of (nutrients, hardware, extraction, etc) and are a real chain of stores that's been in business for a long time so I feel safer that what I buy is legit:

http://indoorgardendepot.net

The guy that runs the website end of things has hooked me up now a few times. He gave me a coupon code and said I can share it with friends soooooo.....

code: lebowski (click on cart and you'll see where to type it in)

gets you 30% off nutrients and supplements and then their shipping is pretty cheap for the west coast plus they do it like amazon where they don't charge sales tax (i guess you're supposed to keep track and pay your own at the end of the year?)

If anyone has a hardware coupon code for these guys please post it here because I could use it.


----------



## YoungStoner123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey this might be a noobie question but how exactly do i install lights to a grow room and give connect them to an electrical outlet? Also what is the smallest i could make my box if i have 15 plants and im using 2 400watt lights?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Aug 7, 2012)

linked2002 said:


> dang! im going to look at that baby tomorrow. the one im using is LOUD and builds quite a bit of heat up. will that yellow one run with a speed controller or is it a brushless? and when you say its quiet, how quiet are we talking here? i dont have to be too noise conscience, but if i can be, then it would be nice as i work for trimming and everything in one room.


I never said quiet, these are fairly loud, but very efficient and cheap to boot. The motor is located in the air stream so no heat issues. I believe they use a cap so i have never used a speed controller, but i have heard many others using them successfully though. Not a brushless motor, but what do you expect for $75?


----------



## Sencha (Aug 9, 2012)

YoungStoner123 said:


> Hey this might be a noobie question but how exactly do i install lights to a grow room and give connect them to an electrical outlet? Also what is the smallest i could make my box if i have 15 plants and im using 2 400watt lights?


This isn't a how to thread. Hydrofam 8", 720cfm for 99$ free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Inline-Fan-Active-Air-Hydrofarm-720-CFM-Duct-Exhaust-Blower-Free-Shipping-NEW-/190712088238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c675386ae


----------



## rollingrower (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking for a 6500k and 2700K bulb with enough power to put a single plant through it's life.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^eBay^^^


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 12, 2012)

YoungStoner123 said:


> Hey this might be a noobie question but how exactly do i install lights to a grow room and give connect them to an electrical outlet? Also what is the smallest i could make my box if i have 15 plants and im using 2 400watt lights?


Plug it in? 15 plants is too many unless SOG/Hydro for2 400 watt lights of any type.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 12, 2012)

12/12 from seed could be done under 2 400s easily.


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230444967055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

^Mogul light socket with 8' cord, for clf lights with mugul base. $20

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190712150750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

85 watt Fluorescent Light Bulb 5500k $13 and free shipping.


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 12, 2012)

http://myworld.ebay.com/jayson5656/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754

I like to buy nutes from this guy, you can buy sample sizes like 2oz 4oz 8oz and he carriers a lot of fox farm products for soil and hydro.


----------



## rollingrower (Aug 12, 2012)

To hang bulbs, I use one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GPEXN4/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

On a side note, it says that there's a 75-watt limit. Does anyone know if it'd be safe to exceed that limit if I were using cfls?


----------



## abuilder (Aug 12, 2012)

Solemhypnotic said:


> http://myworld.ebay.com/jayson5656/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754
> 
> I like to buy nutes from this guy, you can buy sample sizes like 2oz 4oz 8oz and he carriers a lot of fox farm products for soil and hydro.


I get the FOX FARM Trio nutes for soil on Amazon 32oz each bottle in the triple pack is $43 free shipping.. Thats the cheapest anywhere by a landslide...if anyone sees it cheaper lemmie know... but I doubt it.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=fox+farm+trio+for+soil


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 13, 2012)

abuilder said:


> I get the FOX FARM Trio nutes for soil on Amazon 32oz each bottle in the triple pack is $43 free shipping.. Thats the cheapest anywhere by a landslide...if anyone sees it cheaper lemmie know... but I doubt it.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=fox+farm+trio+for+soil


Nice catch, That's cheap.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 13, 2012)

That's where I bought my FF a while back.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 13, 2012)

gallon bottles are cheapest there too...and the good thing about Amazon is you never have to worry about much especially quick delivery ...for free...not to diss any other sellers...I'm obviously just a huge fan of Amazon's services  I try not to use the stores withion Amazon but when I do that usually works out fine for instance I scored some Beneficial Nematodes for my girls and keeping the gnats down so I used an Amazon store (private seller) the package came and was in the mail for several days in 90++ deg heat andno ice pack in the package..I opened up the jar of nematodes and noticed a few live bugs in it from the packing inside so obviously the nematodes weren't alive so I contacted the seller and he was very nice..said to try it anyway and credited my acct instantly. Still was kinda pissed I didn't have the product I needed right away. I used fly paper strips which sufficed I guess. My plants are doing well and the qnats are minimal although still there...Probably better off buying that product in the colder months unless a seller is known to send em' packed in ice..over-all Amazon still worked out great.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 13, 2012)

I've learned the hard way to have a spare bulb on hand.

I had sour diesel clones 2 wk into flower when the 600w bulb didn't come on. And at 9pm, no where to get a replacement.
Not realizing how useless the bulb had become, when the new bulb was installed the clones took off as if they never been watered before. The rest of the grow was great, I was forced to learn how to tie the girls down, which is good, but wasn't the plan.

Anyway.....
Thought I would share...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Virtual-Sun-600W-HPS-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Lamp-Light-Bulb-600-Watt-6-Pk-/120957686491?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1302364454768932632&_qi=RTM1084480

Two grows, and the light bulb goes!

peace


----------



## 420Marine (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone got a good deal on Advanced's PH perfect bundles...great thread btw...I usually always go to grow stores b/c of bad experiences with amazon and ebay but I think that's a risk you take ordering online


----------



## cbclamp56 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey everyone I found this post on this thread and was wondering if it seems too good to be true? I recently had my 400watt ballast stolen and have moved so I now need to set up a stealth grow and I came across this posted on here. It just seems too good to be true. Please let me know what you think.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-The-400-Watt-Organic-Soil-Grow-Kit.asp


----------



## abuilder (Aug 17, 2012)

cbclamp56 said:


> Hey everyone I found this post on this thread and was wondering if it seems too good to be true? I recently had my 400watt ballast stolen and have moved so I now need to set up a stealth grow and I came across this posted on here. It just seems too good to be true. Please let me know what you think.
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-The-400-Watt-Organic-Soil-Grow-Kit.asp


Two out of five stars....too bad the stars ain't clickable to see why it got such bad reviews...


----------



## thehole (Aug 17, 2012)

abuilder said:


> I get the FOX FARM Trio nutes for soil on Amazon 32oz each bottle in the triple pack is $43 free shipping.. Thats the cheapest anywhere by a landslide...if anyone sees it cheaper lemmie know... but I doubt it.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=fox+farm+trio+for+soil


That is a great deal, actual price with super savers shipping.


----------



## cbclamp56 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I saw the stars that makes me really question it however for $275.00 it just seems like a very good deal. I agree I'd like to know what the review says so that I can make a more educated decision.


----------



## cbclamp56 (Aug 17, 2012)

abuilder said:


> Two out of five stars....too bad the stars ain't clickable to see why it got such bad reviews...


Ok so I researched the website and everyone I can find that has made a purchase from them being in house at location or over the internet has been very satisfied. So before I buy I will contact them to make sure that they are confident in their products and see if they have any other suggestions. Thank you for your response.


----------



## pacificarage (Aug 20, 2012)

I've bought from HTG supply a couple times in the past and love them! I can't imagine them sending you crappy product.


----------



## illtoxic (Aug 22, 2012)

Super easy quick question...... All time best online grow shop?

GO!


----------



## rippn13 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've worked with HTGS a bunch over the past few years. Both at location and online and have received very good service. Check out this 400 watt deal... http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-400w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp This 400 watt set up for 167.00 with everything included as well as a HPS and MH bulb is a great deal. You can upgrade everything if need be. And it's 5 star rated. 

I love the little guys and will support them every chance I can but my problem is when they go out of business. I am left looking for a new store and re-building a relationship. The same guy has worked at HTGS I go too since they opened. I like that.


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=SampleRequest_mxclone2

Free sample of MX Clone Gel. All you have to do is supply your address, and BOOM! free sample and a sticker. I got mine in the mail today.
View attachment 2304777


----------



## ManWithTheHex (Aug 22, 2012)

No idea what's been said earlier ain this thread, but I found a pretty cheap site for lights. 

http://www.expresslightbulbs.com

1000w ballast - $99 and up
1000w light bulbs - $25 and up

The cheapest stuff there might not be of top notch quality, but still cheap as dirt. They ship worldwide too.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 22, 2012)

Solemhypnotic said:


> http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=SampleRequest_mxclone2
> 
> Free sample of MX Clone Gel. All you have to do is supply your address, and BOOM! free sample and a sticker. I got mine in the mail today.
> View attachment 2304777




I just filled it out. How long until it arrived?


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I just filled it out. How long until it arrived?


It was post marked for the 20th, and I got it today the 22nd.


----------



## alilayk (Aug 23, 2012)

Solemhypnotic said:


> http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=SampleRequest_mxclone2
> 
> Free sample of MX Clone Gel. All you have to do is supply your address, and BOOM! free sample and a sticker. I got mine in the mail today.
> View attachment 2304777



awesome man thanks...i see it only took a couple days to get to you after it shipped but how long ago did u fill out their little form ?


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 23, 2012)

i think I did it on Saturday and It got here a few days afterwards.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2012)

Right now, ebay blackstar 240 watt $190 bid 1hr left or buyout $210.... I just paid $280 for one a few days ago.. not a super deal but not bad either.


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 26, 2012)

..........


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 26, 2012)

if anyone could link me to a sweet deal on a GOOD 1000W light kit that can use MH and HPS and isnt sh1t id greatly appreciate it


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 26, 2012)

B0SSofB0SSES said:


> if anyone could link me to a sweet deal on a GOOD 1000W light kit that can use MH and HPS and isnt sh1t id greatly appreciate it


Maybe you could do your own research and after you have narrowed it down we'll be more than happy to give you advice. Help us help you.


----------



## hightimes95 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can some one give me a link to a good cheap reflector site.sound


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 26, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Maybe you could do your own research and after you have narrowed it down we'll be more than happy to give you advice. Help us help you.


um i looked around alot and im only finding shitty low quality setups on deals, hence why i was asking help from some more knowledgeable ppl who have been down that road before....thanks for being a dick tho


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 26, 2012)

worth it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190709859364?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4791wt_1344


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 27, 2012)

B0SSofB0SSES said:


> um i looked around alot and im only finding shitty low quality setups on deals, hence why i was asking help from some more knowledgeable ppl who have been down that road before....thanks for being a dick tho


You're welcome. thanks for being lazy.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 27, 2012)

B0SSofB0SSES said:


> worth it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190709859364?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4791wt_1344


What I would recommend is... oh wait. I'm a dick. Nevermind.


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 27, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> What I would recommend is... oh wait. I'm a dick. Nevermind.


dont worry about it, already got everything i need...thanks anyways DICK


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 27, 2012)

B0SSofB0SSES said:


> dont worry about it, already got everything i need...thanks anyways DICK


Lol. That made me laugh.

Glad you found what you needed. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 27, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Lol. That made me laugh.
> 
> Glad you found what you needed. Good luck with your grow.



we all need a good laugh every now and then thanks


----------



## Donii (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone know a site with cheap exhaust fans (6") that delivers to canada and is reliable?


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 28, 2012)

Donii said:


> anyone know a site with cheap exhaust fans (6") that delivers to canada and is reliable?


I use this one with a speed controller, bought from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YFADW8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 28, 2012)

yo Amaximus(dick) or anyone else know a site with the best pricing on a 6 bucket DWC Aeroponic system? Was thinking of tryin it out to see how the grow goes with it...


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 29, 2012)

B0SSofB0SSES said:


> yo Amaximus(dick) or anyone else know a site with the best pricing on a 6 bucket DWC Aeroponic system? Was thinking of tryin it out to see how the grow goes with it...


it just isn't fair now. I don't have any fun names for you. Anything I call you now will just seem like I'm trying too hard. Oh wait... LAZY.  

I'm not too familiar with DWC, I grow in soil. I know I have seen complete systems on amazon and ebay. The guys in the hydro section could probably help you further...
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


----------



## goofygolfer (Aug 29, 2012)

[h=1]Tri-Meter PPM/pH/Temp Continuous Monitor $ 129.00. hygromart.com.http://www.hygromart.com/CWP-Instruments-24-7-Meter_p_433.html[/h]


----------



## dickkhead (Sep 1, 2012)

goofygolfer said:


> *Tri-Meter PPM/pH/Temp Continuous Monitor $ 129.00. hygromart.com.http://www.hygromart.com/CWP-Instruments-24-7-Meter_p_433.html*


how reliable is this meter or compared to the blu lab gaurdian? im about to buy one myself


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 1, 2012)

This is the one earl and shrubs uses . Very reliable . i use the hanna hand held one .


----------



## youngpablo (Sep 2, 2012)

hey there guys and gals.....first post EVER so bare with me....I wanna see if somebody can help me out here or maybe i can be redirected elsewhere..im looking all over for a 600w mh+hps magnetic hid lamp....i only see digitals all over. heard to many bad things about them and dont want one. I always deal with htgsupply but them fuckers seem to have them outta stock for the past 6 months. a regular 600w Hps will do but cant find one either...thx in advance. Remember NOOOO digital dimmable crap. im also in NY if somebody can point me to the right store. NOT the hydroponic store on horace harding..those guys r real pricks...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 3, 2012)

youngpablo said:


> hey there guys and gals.....first post EVER so bare with me....I wanna see if somebody can help me out here or maybe i can be redirected elsewhere..im looking all over for a 600w mh+hps magnetic hid lamp....i only see digitals all over. heard to many bad things about them and dont want one. I always deal with htgsupply but them fuckers seem to have them outta stock for the past 6 months. a regular 600w Hps will do but cant find one either...thx in advance. Remember NOOOO digital dimmable crap. im also in NY if somebody can point me to the right store. NOT the hydroponic store on horace harding..those guys r real pricks...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Virtual-Sun-600W-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Winged-Reflector-Hood-Kit-Magnetic-600-Watt-/120969802405?forcev4exp=true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Virtual-Sun-600W-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Hood-Reflector-Magnetic-Ballast-Kit-600-Watt-/310430985091?forcev4exp=true


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

Any place with decent pricing on fabric pots in bulk?


----------



## eDude (Sep 4, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Any place with decent pricing on fabric pots in bulk?



Did you have a brand preference and what sizes?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

5 or 7 gallon, no preference on brand.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure how many you're looking for but check this guy out: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003U51UD8/ref=ox_ya_os_product

I purchased a 5-pack of 7G smart pots from this guy for $15.67/shipped.

Edit: It appears the price is now $28.38 for 5... Bookmark that page and keep checking on it. These amazon guys change prices all day long now it seems.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 4, 2012)

Where can I find vegetablr Glycerin. I want to make a tincture.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't use vegetable glycerine myself but I know it is all over amazon. Just do a search. There are 4oz bottles for as little as $2.85... And larger containers as well...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks! What do you use? Everclear isn't available anywhere near me.
I've read the veg glycerin gives it a bit better flavor. 
I have some small buds and sugar leaves that I will be throwing in a Quart mason jar. 60 days should do it, right?


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 7, 2012)

bought one of these, http://www.hydroponics.net/i/137969 (co2 monitor)

works good and accurate it was a great buy.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 8, 2012)

*Caliber III Hygrometer/Thermometer* is currently $15.50 on Amazon.


----------



## janka12 (Sep 10, 2012)

looking for website that ships all over EU - are there some websites who selling 250w hps systems?


----------



## hightimes95 (Sep 10, 2012)

janka12 said:


> looking for website that ships all over EU - are there some websites who selling 250w hps systems?



*www.hydroponics.eu*

They have free delivery at the moment or it could go up to only around 20 bucks.I bought a good few
things on this site,good one to have.They have what your looking for at a good price.


----------



## janka12 (Sep 11, 2012)

TY hightimes!


----------



## X13code (Sep 14, 2012)

Found this 400w hps/mh on ebay w/ cooltube. Pretty attractive price. A bit concerned that the bulbs aren't going to be good quality though. Anyone get something like this with good results?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400w-Hps-mh-Grow-Lights-with-Extra-Air-Cool-Tube-Grow-Lights-sets-/190704534192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c66e042b0


----------



## X13code (Sep 14, 2012)

found this guy on amazon too. Looks like a good deal. again, concerned with quality. Especially since this one doesn't have any reviews. Thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B005215SUO/ref=sr_1_13?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1347663186&sr=1-13&keywords=400+watt+hps+cool+tube


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 15, 2012)

X13code said:


> Found this 400w hps/mh on ebay w/ cooltube. Pretty attractive price. A bit concerned that the bulbs aren't going to be good quality though. Anyone get something like this with good results?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400w-Hps-mh-Grow-Lights-with-Extra-Air-Cool-Tube-Grow-Lights-sets-/190704534192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c66e042b0


I bought a 250w kit very similar. The bulbs were meh at best. I ended up buying a GE Lucalox HPS to replace the HPS that came in the kit. I don't use MH since I just run a 12/12 from seed perpetual grow.


----------



## Treeonmyhead12 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bulb quality? What was "meh" about it? How long it lasted? Didnt put out the lumens it was supposed to?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 17, 2012)

The spectrum was bad compared to the GE Lucalox I bought. I noticed a huge growth spurt after losing the generic HPS bulb


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 17, 2012)

yeah i agree the bulb quality is low that's how they are selling them so cheap but i got the same one (400) been running without a break for over a year now.it will work fine but after first crop i would invest in a quality bulb. that same light grew the bud in my avatar by the way.<


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I harvested a couple quality crops with the generic bulb. It's just I noticed a huge difference after using the Lucalox.


----------



## doink (Sep 26, 2012)

Could anyone in the uk recommend a cabinet or pc case at a decent price for a begginer, for a full start to finish grow? Cheers in advance.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 26, 2012)

doink said:


> Could anyone in the uk recommend a cabinet or pc case at a decent price for a begginer, for a full start to finish grow? Cheers in advance.


get on ebay and look at grow tents sure you can find one to fit your needs.just remember get bigger than you think you'll need because believe me you will always need more room ,light,ventalation etc it never ends .


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 27, 2012)

Want quality bulbs cheap check out greentree hydroponics look at the eiko bulbs they rock and cheap shipping!


----------



## BurlingtonBam (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't speak for that particular one, but I got http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ECZVXK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 this one andi I like it so far. I liked this one because it's a little bigger and more robust. So far it's working great. The bulbs seem good so far. It does put off some heat, so depending on your setup be careful, but to be honest, I have it in my spare room closet and I leave the door 1/4 open and I have no issues with heat even without a fan right now. My next purchases are inline fan/carbon filter, and ducting, but frankly don't have the issues with heat during the winter. We're luck up north that sometimes heat is as easy as checking it a couple times a day and cracking a window for 5 minutes. Apollo has been great so far. Granted I only bought the light about a week ago, but so far it's been perfect. I had an issue with the hps bulb breaking in transport, and I dropped the timer and broke it, but I contacted them and literally within one hour got an email back and they sent them priority mail. I was impressed with the service. I got the dimmable ballast too, which with the 1000W is important. From what I hear 1000W is a waste during veg, and only about half is needed so setting it on 50% is awesome and saves some electricity in the process. 




X13code said:


> found this guy on amazon too. Looks like a good deal. again, concerned with quality. Especially since this one doesn't have any reviews. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B005215SUO/ref=sr_1_13?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1347663186&sr=1-13&keywords=400+watt+hps+cool+tube


----------



## abuilder (Oct 2, 2012)

I scored a package from this guy over six months ago and the ballast and bulbs work great. Haven't had any problems at all. The prices seemed pretty good so I chanced it and I have to say in six months everything works perfectly and I've been using it constantly...the dimmable 600watt ballast and the HPS and the MH bulbs that it came with. Check him out for yourself.. Oh yeh...one of the bulbs he sent me for the 600w unit was a mistake. He sent me a 1000 watt bulb...sent me another bulb (600Watter) and just let me keep the 1000 watter. Guess it wasn't worth paying to have it resent back...but he made good+++ http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop/Package-Deal-/_i.html?_fsub=3494238018&_sid=857783538&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## henryy (Oct 2, 2012)

I would go with this 400w system. Very nice, I don't think you can get quality with it being any cheaper.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004HNPGKA&linkCode=as2&tag=pricediscounted-20


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 2, 2012)

henryy said:


> I would go with this 400w system. Very nice, I don't think you can get quality with it being any cheaper.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004HNPGKA&linkCode=as2&tag=pricediscounted-20


You can get that same light on ebay for almost a hundred dollars cheaper,and it comes with 2 bulbs ,I know because i got one .been running for a year non-stop without an issue i recommend them just not at that price.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-6-8-Inch-Inline-Fan-Exhaust-Blower-Ventilation-Duct-Fan-Odor-Control-CFM-/190723590066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2c680307b2

8" fan for 60


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 4, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-6-8-Inch-Inline-Fan-Exhaust-Blower-Ventilation-Duct-Fan-Odor-Control-CFM-/190723590066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2c680307b2
> 
> 8" fan for 60


Turns out once you select the 8" and the mount the price goes up. 99$ for 8" with mount A and 104.49$ with mount B.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 4, 2012)

why would you need a mount?  damn thats bullshit.... i guess ill keep looking they did have an option for none the other day....


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 5, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> why would you need a mount?  damn thats bullshit.... i guess ill keep looking they did have an option for none the other day....


These are the 2 cheapest I have found on Ebay
Supposedly 800 CFM for 86.50 with shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-8-Inline-Fan-/140810850590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c8fb111e
750 CFM for 86.95 and free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Inline-Fan-High-Volume-750-CFM-/261105287092?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb167fb4

If anyone can find a cheaper 8" inline fan please let me know.


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 5, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Virtual-Sun-1000W-Grow-Light-Hood-Digital-Ballast-System-1000-Watt-HPS-MH-Kit-/200826279563?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true
> 
> 3 1000k lights with mh and hps bulbs...good deal?


It's not a bad deal but I have seen a lot of cheap digital ballast break fairly quickly so keep that in mind if you buy it and every once in awhile check to see if the ballasts are running hotter than normal and if so replace.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 5, 2012)

NickNasty said:


> These are the 2 cheapest I have found on Ebay
> Supposedly 800 CFM for 86.50 with shipping
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-8-Inline-Fan-/140810850590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c8fb111e
> 750 CFM for 86.95 and free shipping
> ...



they all run about 800 cfm different meters different results they are all made from the same parts though... ill keep an eye out though sometimes i see 10" ones for like 80$ through industrial companies.


----------



## ineffablegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got a good deal on 1000w air cooled packages to supplement my LEDs. They're magnetic packages, but they're stupid inexpensive:

1000w Air Cooled: https://growershouse.com/1000w-budget-lighting-package

1000w Wing: https://growershouse.com/econo-wing-reflector-1000w-budget-package


----------



## sonar (Oct 13, 2012)

X13code said:


> Found this 400w hps/mh on ebay w/ cooltube. Pretty attractive price. A bit concerned that the bulbs aren't going to be good quality though. Anyone get something like this with good results?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400w-Hps-mh-Grow-Lights-with-Extra-Air-Cool-Tube-Grow-Lights-sets-/190704534192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c66e042b0





KidneyStoner420 said:


> I bought a 250w kit very similar. The bulbs were meh at best. I ended up buying a GE Lucalox HPS to replace the HPS that came in the kit. I don't use MH since I just run a 12/12 from seed perpetual grow.


I was thinking the same thing about this system.
http://www.thelashop.com/400-watt-air-cool-tube-electronic-ballast-hps-mh-grow-system.html

Figure it wouldn't be a huge deal using the cheap bulb for veg. Even if I had to buy a new hps bulb I would still be better off a system like this goes for MUCH more.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone know where the cheapest place for Virtual Sun ballasts is?
I want a dimmable 600


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Oct 18, 2012)

Who knows where to get the best reverse osmosis system?


----------



## wernzz (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230843131162?var=530074420015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 I just bought the 4" cause its good enough for my set up but thats pretty cheap for an 8" $38 is nothing for that


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 19, 2012)

wernzz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230843131162?var=530074420015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 I just bought the 4" cause its good enough for my set up but thats pretty cheap for an 8" $38 is nothing for that


I actually use this exact fan... The 6"...

You can purchase it from Amazon.com for $24.75/shipped. Even cheaper... *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YFADW8/ref=wms_ohs_product*


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Oct 19, 2012)

whenever i buy anything, i seem to spend 2 weeks comparison shopping for the best price. well, over the last 3 years i have NEVER been able to beat the prices at www.plantlightinghydroponics.com , not even ebay can touch their prices and they always have top quality, name brand stuff with quick shipping and discreet, plain brown boxes. No, lol, i dont work for them, ive just been a longtime customer. If anyone finds a product cheaper than their prices, please reply to this post so ill be sure to see it. lol


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Oct 20, 2012)

ineffablegreen said:


> I just got a good deal on 1000w air cooled packages to supplement my LEDs. They're magnetic packages, but they're stupid inexpensive:
> 
> 1000w Air Cooled: https://growershouse.com/1000w-budget-lighting-package
> 
> 1000w Wing: https://growershouse.com/econo-wing-reflector-1000w-budget-package


Magnetic ballasts are better. They just are. Digital can interfere and be interfered with by all kinds of electrical stuff. Just like HPS, I want to stay with what works. Magnetic ballasts are just better, and don't break... not to mention cheaper. We have a weiner!


----------



## Malicesin (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a 600w HID system for the best system. I don't know if digital or magnetic is best. To my knowledge the new digital ones were recalled and installed with RF shielding now. I'm not sure the difference between cool tube or vented hood, what is the pros and cons of each. And correct me if I'm wrong but a adjustable ballast would allow me to run the bulb at a lower watt thus less heat?.


----------



## youngpablo (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes less heat but most likely same power consumption


----------



## Ra BiiGGa (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone got a link to a reliable carbonfilter/fan combo?? apprx 4-6'' around 400cfm? lookin to vent a 2'x5'x8'. thx


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ra BiiGGa said:


> anyone got a link to a reliable carbonfilter/fan combo?? apprx 4-6'' around 400cfm? lookin to vent a 2'x5'x8'. thx




[h=1]Phat 20x6 450 CFM Carbon Filter[/h]$74.90

[h=1]Hurricane&#8482; 6 inch Inline Fan 435 CFM[/h]$69.90

www.plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------



## SUPERBONG (Oct 30, 2012)

jaibyrd7 said:


> whenever i buy anything, i seem to spend 2 weeks comparison shopping for the best price. well, over the last 3 years i have NEVER been able to beat the prices at www.plantlightinghydroponics.com , not even ebay can touch their prices and they always have top quality, name brand stuff with quick shipping and discreet, plain brown boxes. No, lol, i dont work for them, ive just been a longtime customer. If anyone finds a product cheaper than their prices, please reply to this post so ill be sure to see it. lol


I always do a Google shopping search, then Ebay then I check these guys: http://www.hydroponics.net/ http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/

*4'-8 LAMP T5 HO with bulbs $138-shipped
* http://www.hydrocrunch.com/default.asp


It is a little more on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Bulb-8-Tube-T5-HO-Grow-Light-Hydroponic-2ft-4ft-48-Bloom-Veg-Fluorescent-Lamp-/290695215481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item43aec8f979


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 31, 2012)

nouglasyye3 said:


> belstaff gangster damenbelstaff schuhe damen belstaff lederjacken herren|belstaff s icon| belstaff icon steve mcqueenbelstaff herren


Yes what he said.


----------



## Ra BiiGGa (Nov 10, 2012)

okay.. so punkass "hurricane sandy" f*ckd up some of my equipment.. in need of a reliable online seller w/ a 400w mh/hps. looking to probably purchase a few..


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ra BiiGGa said:


> okay.. so punkass "hurricane sandy" f*ckd up some of my equipment.. in need of a reliable online seller w/ a 400w mh/hps. looking to probably purchase a few..


just got this in an email today from amazon, you can google the company, they have a website and a 3yr warranty, but thats all i know.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YXDHX6/ref=pe_232270_26734660_pe_epc_dt3

also u can try plantlightinghydroponics.com , they are reliable so far.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 10, 2012)

FreeStateLumpy said:


> Magnetic ballasts are better. They just are. Digital can interfere and be interfered with by all kinds of electrical stuff. Just like HPS, I want to stay with what works. Magnetic ballasts are just better, and don't break... not to mention cheaper. We have a weiner!


Yeah magnetic ballasts rock !! 

Mostly because they are hotter, loud, run more inefficiently, wear out over time, are not adjustable, and you can't wall mount them. Makes all the sense in the world. 

Yeah, we definitely have a wiener here.


----------



## TheSuitCase (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone got a good deal on a flowering light for $100 or less including shipping? setup is a on a micro level so not looking to bang out 1000 watts or anything. Hopefully someone on here can find me a great deal.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 12, 2012)

I paid $118 for my 250 with ballast. MH and HPS bulbs, hangers, timer, and batwing hood on eBay. That's prob about as cheap as you'll get.
I'm replacing my 250 with a 600


----------



## Ra BiiGGa (Nov 13, 2012)

jaibyrd7 said:


> just got this in an email today from amazon, you can google the company, they have a website and a 3yr warranty, but thats all i know.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YXDHX6/ref=pe_232270_26734660_pe_epc_dt3
> 
> also u can try plantlightinghydroponics.com , they are reliable so far.


thanx alot bro..


----------



## howl010 (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure to check out craigslist, anonymous (all cash, no shipping) and they have really good deals. In the past 2 weeks I've looked at a 600w HPS w/ reflector, lens, bulb and ballast for $140. Going to look at a 400w similar combo tomorrow. If i can get it for 100 or less I'm buying, but similar prices and items are up in my area all the time


----------



## ineffablegreen (Nov 16, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I paid $118 for my 250 with ballast. MH and HPS bulbs, hangers, timer, and batwing hood on eBay. That's prob about as cheap as you'll get.
> I'm replacing my 250 with a 600


400w 6" Air Cooled Reflector -- https://growershouse.com/400w-package

400w Wing Reflector -- https://growershouse.com/400w-economy-lighting-package

Spoke to my friends at teh growers house saying they need inexpensive 400w and 250w packages. Looks like they didn't make the 250w packages yet.....hopefully they do, but these are the lowest I've seen online for name brand/warranty-able product.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Nov 16, 2012)

howl010 said:


> Make sure to check out craigslist, anonymous (all cash, no shipping) and they have really good deals. In the past 2 weeks I've looked at a 600w HPS w/ reflector, lens, bulb and ballast for $140. Going to look at a 400w similar combo tomorrow. If i can get it for 100 or less I'm buying, but similar prices and items are up in my area all the time


Just curious, what section/listing are you looking under to find lights?


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 16, 2012)

jaibyrd7 said:


> Just curious, what section/listing are you looking under to find lights?


Well when I search craigslist I search in farm and garden or all for sale/wanted and the best search terms I have found are hps, ballast, t5 light, or hydroponics.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks bro, ill give that a shot.


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a good deal on a dual light 4" air cooled reflector?, with one ballast would be great but without any would work too. They want $250 at the local hydro store and it seems a bit much...


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Nov 18, 2012)

wernzz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230843131162?var=530074420015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 I just bought the 4" cause its good enough for my set up but thats pretty cheap for an 8" $38 is nothing for that


Nice find, just ordered me one of these guys. Thinking about adding a second 400w to my 4x4 tent and it's already at 80F in there during the day, hopefully the 100cfm 4" does the trick.

Thinking about getting this which was previously listed I noticed:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YXDHX6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A2WRS4X4C0GMOQ

Does anyone have any idea review of this brand, Apollo?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

craigslist is good. I got a 1000w $100, and new 600w for $140 all usa made too.


----------



## Scotch089 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey everybody, Dyna Gro and Bloom looks like it has hard a price jack. 

Lowest i have personally found is 47.50 

Can anybody show me lower!?


----------



## Scotch089 (Nov 18, 2012)

Scotch089 said:


> Hey everybody, Dyna Gro and Bloom looks like it has hard a price jack.
> 
> Lowest i have personally found is 47.50
> 
> Can anybody show me lower!?


For a GALLON, sorry, damn multitasking


----------



## thinn (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.brewandgrow.com/grow/lighting/ballasts.html

enter ballast2012 as a discount code....all magnetic ballasts are 50% off because rhey are switching to 2 brands only.....good til they are gone the guy tells me at the shop.....40% off vortex fans also...


----------



## racoon3805 (Nov 22, 2012)

cheap 135w ledhttp://www.ebay.ca/itm/135w-UFO-LED-Grow-Light-Full-spectrum-3W-Flower-LEDs-Hydroponic-grow-lamp-panel-/280994073556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416c8d4bd4&_uhb=1#ht_6732wt_1271How bout this one


----------



## JimmiBob (Nov 23, 2012)

Can-Fan S Series, 30% off (I got the 600, saved $42.00 Normal $140 got it for $98!!!), also the House & Garden Bud-XL all sizes are on sale same 30% off. There are some bulbs and heat mats on sale too.Here's the link: http://www.hhydro.com/Sale-Items/ looks like the deal goes to Nov. 27.Happy Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 23, 2012)

JimmiBob said:


> Can-Fan S Series, 30% off (I got the 600, saved $42.00 Normal $140 got it for $98!!!), also the House & Garden Bud-XL all sizes are on sale same 30% off. There are some bulbs and heat mats on sale too.Here's the link: http://www.hhydro.com/Sale-Items/ looks like the deal goes to Nov. 27.Happy Thanksgiving weekend!


 Thats my local hydro shop they are located in Kalamazoo and Lansing, MI


----------



## iwanabahordaculturalist (Nov 23, 2012)

Can sum1 help me find a cheap 400 watt aircooled lighting fixture to keep the heat down a lil bit I had a fan in there but I wana try the aircooled c if tht help out n e thx


----------



## Jakkar (Nov 24, 2012)

Any online hydro shops going to have cyber monday sales?


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Nov 24, 2012)

iwanabahordaculturalist said:


> Can sum1 help me find a cheap 400 watt aircooled lighting fixture to keep the heat down a lil bit I had a fan in there but I wana try the aircooled c if tht help out n e thx


there are quite a few in the last few pages.


----------



## reyestomas (Nov 28, 2012)

ratmpunk said:


> amazon.com has 120mm pc case fans in a 4 pack for 13 bucks. just bought them today. they move something like 42 cfm and decibel level below 20db. i cant get the link to work but they are "cooler master 120 mm silent case fan 4 in 1 pack. next day shipping and everything for 16 bucks. cant beat that with a stick. ------word
> 
> 
> p.s.- if anyones interested im starting a white dwarf and himalayan blue diesel auto grow in a converted mini fridge. hit me up if it sounds worthwhile to hear about and ill do my first journal


shit that sounds interesting i was thinking of doing somthing similar


----------



## mrwood (Nov 30, 2012)

iwanabahordaculturalist said:


> Can sum1 help me find a cheap 400 watt aircooled lighting fixture to keep the heat down a lil bit I had a fan in there but I wana try the aircooled c if tht help out n e thx


I just purchased a hydrofarm sunleaves sunspot 6" (xt5ac) reflector for $75 on ebay. I plan to use a 400W lamp. Not sure if this fits your budget....


----------



## smigula (Dec 12, 2012)

I am looking to get a CO2 generator/tank system for my grow, can anyone tell me if this will work? It is cheap, prime eligible and the refill tanks are cheap too...


----------



## liveveryday (Dec 14, 2012)

Love all this info, thanks!! Now I know what I want for x mas


----------



## h3o (Dec 14, 2012)

smigula said:


> I am looking to get a CO2 generator/tank system for my grow, can anyone tell me if this will work? It is cheap, prime eligible and the refill tanks are cheap too...


no... 10characterlimit


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AF-600-LED-GROW-LIGHT-600watts-/170960986890?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27ce11a30a&_uhb=1#ht_1539wt_1344


----------



## bandai (Dec 17, 2012)

reyestomas said:


> shit that sounds interesting i was thinking of doing somthing similar


Me too I was gonna use a normal fridge


----------



## Brickedd (Dec 29, 2012)

For a mini grow or tent room, use this ... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CQO62W/ref=oh_details_o01_s02_i01 cheap ozone generator/ air purifier / odor remover


----------



## fucked (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone know where to pick up a well priced reliable 1000W digital ballast?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

I use this Brand JDL ballast, and it'd $145 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electronic-Digital-Grow-Ballast-400w-600-1000w-Dimmable-120-240V-/290686666466 just some to look at http://www.jd-lightings.com/MainController?productInfo=2&action=edit


----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Dec 31, 2012)

Very usefull thread, thanks to everyone


----------



## fucked (Jan 1, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## fucked (Jan 1, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I use this Brand JDL ballast, and it'd $145 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electronic-Digital-Grow-Ballast-400w-600-1000w-Dimmable-120-240V-/290686666466 just some to look at http://www.jd-lightings.com/MainController?productInfo=2&action=edit


*That was actually the one I was looking to pick up but the price scared the piss out of me. But, after peaking a few grow journals including yours I will be biting the bullet. 

What lamp are you running with it? *


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2013)

fucked said:


> *That was actually the one I was looking to pick up but the price scared the piss out of me. But, after peaking a few grow journals including yours I will be biting the bullet.
> 
> What lamp are you running with it? *


600w and getting the 1000w soon. pm me when you get it.

Can't go wrong with that ballast.


----------



## KoldKream6 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yo goto ebay. Type in search box: quantum 1000 watt ballasts


----------



## KoldKream6 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yo Fucked. Quantum has the best digital ballasts on the market. Lowest price on ebay(BIN) is $183. With a digilux bulb added $259.


----------



## iadburner (Jan 2, 2013)

jaibyrd7 said:


> whenever i buy anything, i seem to spend 2 weeks comparison shopping for the best price. well, over the last 3 years i have NEVER been able to beat the prices at www.plantlightinghydroponics.com , not even ebay can touch their prices and they always have top quality, name brand stuff with quick shipping and discreet, plain brown boxes. No, lol, i dont work for them, ive just been a longtime customer. If anyone finds a product cheaper than their prices, please reply to this post so ill be sure to see it. lol



I usually go back and forth between PlantLigtingHydroponics and Greentrees Hydroponics. I think Greentrees tends to have some of the best deals across the board, but there are a few things I can find cheaper on PLH such as certain ballasts. Between those two places, you should be able to get about as good a deal as anywhere!


----------



## Jah348 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/MarsLG-Hydroponic-reflective-Cabinet-MARS484878/dp/B007ZW7R7A/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357489271&sr=8-4&keywords=4x4+grow+tent


$85 4'x4' Grown Tent on Amazon. I'm gonna go ahead and assume the quality is matching cost (low), but still....


----------



## bronson112 (Jan 13, 2013)

want to buy a small grow box . dont even mind if it holds 1-2 plants. anyone have any good suggestions? also not trying to break my wallet over a plant or two


----------



## TooDope1904 (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get good prices on 6" carbon filters ?


----------



## thinn (Jan 18, 2013)

Brewandgrow.com has 40% off advanced nutrients line right now, not sure how long it will last but I figured there is a ton of A.N. users here so it should help someone. Use the code: advnoots40 when you checkout.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 18, 2013)

thinn said:


> Brewandgrow.com has 40% off advanced nutrients line right now, not sure how long it will last but I figured there is a ton of A.N. users here so it should help someone. Use the code: advnoots40 when you checkout.


They rape you at checkout for shipping.


----------



## thinn (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I guess leave it to people in the Midwest then cause that's where they're located. It's the closest grow store to me and I originally saw the promo when I went and bought some 8inch mother blocks and a few other things. They are a little high on some things but they are always running something to equalize it


----------



## allcrazy (Jan 23, 2013)

getting ready to start growing and I spent about 4 days looking for the things I'll need...today I came across this whole setup (minus the DWC)....all their reviews seem to be good for the products I looked at and if I bought this I'd save on shipping costs from buying from different stores...let me know what you think...
http://growace.com/product_info.php?cPath=138&products_id=6547#chapter4


----------



## doowmd (Jan 23, 2013)

I need a place to get books of blunt papers. Instead of the "wraps" where u only get 2 in a pack. Which is basically making me pay .50 a paper.

Long story short: I'd like to be able to buy paper sized books of blunt wraps




+rep for good link!


----------



## DoomsDay (Jan 23, 2013)

72 of the best tasting blunts ever for only 22 bucks.
http://www.mystoresupplier.com/KINGPIN-BLUNTS-MAPLE-SYRUP-p/zz037ms.htm


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Jan 23, 2013)

allcrazy said:


> getting ready to start growing and I spent about 4 days looking for the things I'll need...today I came across this whole setup (minus the DWC)....all their reviews seem to be good for the products I looked at and if I bought this I'd save on shipping costs from buying from different stores...let me know what you think...
> http://growace.com/product_info.php?cPath=138&products_id=6547#chapter4


It looks pretty complete. The only concern i'd have is the tent size. 5' height, - 12" for hanging light and filter, - 12" for clearance from light to canopy, - 12" for pots/dwc = only 2' for plants. Also, just bare bulb hanging in that small of an area is going to heat up quickly. If you were to replace that reflector with a cool tube and pump that heat out, it would stay much closer to room temp. I thinks its a good deal bc it has vent/timer/clamps/etc... but for $400 you can just buy a 7' tall 4x4 or 4x2 tent and a cooltube lght/bal combo and a fan/filter setup from the same place and add the little extras for a few more bucks. There is a 600w combo, metal halide and hps bulbs, cool tube, ratchet hangers, and dig ballast on amazon for $165.


----------



## allcrazy (Jan 25, 2013)

jaibyrd7 said:


> It looks pretty complete. The only concern i'd have is the tent size. 5' height, - 12" for hanging light and filter, - 12" for clearance from light to canopy, - 12" for pots/dwc = only 2' for plants. Also, just bare bulb hanging in that small of an area is going to heat up quickly. If you were to replace that reflector with a cool tube and pump that heat out, it would stay much closer to room temp. I thinks its a good deal bc it has vent/timer/clamps/etc... but for $400 you can just buy a 7' tall 4x4 or 4x2 tent and a cooltube lght/bal combo and a fan/filter setup from the same place and add the little extras for a few more bucks. There is a 600w combo, metal halide and hps bulbs, cool tube, ratchet hangers, and dig ballast on amazon for $165.


damn...didn't think about the height situation with the DWC and the light...only problem is the ceiling is 6ft. & some change..maybe 6.4ft-6.5ft...was also looking at the cool-tube....would that work if I were to set the filter up on the outside of the tent and have the fan suck the air out? does it matter if the air going through the cool-tube is blowing through or sucking out?
if it must blow through I would probably have to run a duct from the window to the tent through the cool-tube and out the other side...I was planning on having only the light & DWC (and small fan) inside the tent...sucking the air out to the filter...


----------



## doowmd (Jan 25, 2013)

DoomsDay said:


> 72 of the best tasting blunts ever for only 22 bucks.
> http://www.mystoresupplier.com/KINGPIN-BLUNTS-MAPLE-SYRUP-p/zz037ms.htm


folloed the link and a review on the site said only about 5 of the 24 tubes had fresh wraps and the rest were all brittle and crackly.
Did u experience this?

Anyone else got a source for books of blunt papers? .......+rep awaits!


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Jan 25, 2013)

allcrazy said:


> damn...didn't think about the height situation with the DWC and the light...only problem is the ceiling is 6ft. & some change..maybe 6.4ft-6.5ft...was also looking at the cool-tube....would that work if I were to set the filter up on the outside of the tent and have the fan suck the air out? does it matter if the air going through the cool-tube is blowing through or sucking out?
> if it must blow through I would probably have to run a duct from the window to the tent through the cool-tube and out the other side...I was planning on having only the light & DWC (and small fan) inside the tent...sucking the air out to the filter...


If possible, you always want your fan pulling air. If you were to leave one end of the cooltube open (to remove heat and odor from the tent) and vent the other end outside the tent and hook up to the pulling side of the fan and hook the filter to the blowing side of the fan, it will work great and save you some space. The cooltube only takes up 6-8 vertical inches and if your running a 6inch fan (400-450 cfm) and filter, air will move fast enough to allow you to have a 600w bulb 10-12 inches from the canopy. Quick note about the filter, make sure the charcoal is 2" thick all the way around, ive tried the cheap filters (1-1 1/2" thick) and they dont remove smells very well. So if the hole in the filter for the vent pipe is 6", then the filter should have a 10" diameter (6"+2"+2"). That tent size will work if you plan ahead, shorter strains without much stretch, lst'ing and supercropping, and i would start with 1 plant in a shallow, wide pot so your space doesnt get overwhelmed (wide roots equal wide plants). Find you a rubbermaid tub thats like only 8-10" tall but 16 x 24-30" wide. Small spaces are very doable, but they require some extra planning and work, which will make you a better gardener. It makes you crafty!!! lol!


----------



## Reklaw (Jan 26, 2013)

amazon, and ebay are the best places i have found for alot of stuff...


----------



## NewSchoolgrower (Jan 28, 2013)

awesome man thanks


----------



## raven1290 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, I wanted to post these 2 deals I found on Ebay. After a lot of searching, these are the 2 cheapest complete 400w systems.
1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400-Watt-HPS...80487146167%26

2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400w-400-wat...item2569770c9d

The Ipower is about $26.39 cheaper, but I went with the Growace.com version for 3 reasons
1-I like that Growace made a nice video detailing exactly what you'll recieve.
2-After watching YouTube videos of people opening their Ipower package, I noticed that Ipower seems to simply put all thier components in a big box and fill up the empty space with popcorn packing material. Growace (as that dude in the video says) has a more custom made shipping package and I'm sure we have all seen Fed-Ex video.
3-Both MH are rated at 36,000 lumens, but the Ipower HPS is rated at 50,000 lumens (ipowergrowlight.com), where as the Growace HPS is rated at 55,000 lumens.

Are these 3 reasons enough for you to spend an extra $26.39, I don't know, but they were for me. You can also get get either system with just an HPS bulb, but the saveings is minimal. If you don't need/want the cool tube, both sellers offer a range of reflector options. The basic Gull-Wing style shaves about $25 off the price. Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## Meast007 (Jan 29, 2013)

Virtualsunhydroponics.com great grow tent prices


----------



## Jay3Lee (Jan 30, 2013)

This is by far the best deal I have ever seen on a complete closet set up... seriously... could this be the best deal EVER?!?!? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300854221777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
The first time I saw this ad.. the price was $420... He really shouldnt have dropped the 5 cents... LOL


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 30, 2013)

Jay3Lee said:


> This is by far the best deal I have ever seen on a complete closet set up... seriously... could this be the best deal EVER?!?!? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300854221777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> The first time I saw this ad.. the price was $420... He really shouldnt have dropped the 5 cents... LOL


its all shit equipment if thats what you're looking for


----------



## Jay3Lee (Jan 30, 2013)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> its all shit equipment if thats what you're looking for


And your source for this? They offer a 3 year no hassel warranty... which leads me to believe it cant possibly be THAT bad... To get 3 years of growing min. out of a $420 investment is not bad at all imo!


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 30, 2013)

Jay3Lee said:


> And your source for this? They offer a 3 year no hassel warranty... which leads me to believe it cant possibly be THAT bad... To get 3 years of growing min. out of a $420 investment is not bad at all imo!


90% of it will need to be upgraded by your 3rd grow. Trust me.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 30, 2013)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> 90% of it will need to be upgraded by your 3rd grow. Trust me.


He's kind of right.. My very first grows were done with 1000W HPS System from China I ordered on Ebay.. I think the ballast, hood, and bulb package was like 300 bucks. It was a good investment to get me started because I made my money back of course but about 3 grows later I upgraded the room with top of the line equipment, and you can definitely tell the difference when you plug in a 1000W Phantom Ballast by Hydro Farm versus the 1000W China made ballast you can tell the difference the minute you power up the good ballast. The China shit isnt a bad investment it will get you started and produce good buds.


----------



## raven1290 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jay3Lee said:


> This is by far the best deal I have ever seen on a complete closet set up... seriously... could this be the best deal EVER?!?!? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300854221777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> The first time I saw this ad.. the price was $420... He really shouldnt have dropped the 5 cents... LOL


I don't agree Jay3Lee, it's not all crap, it's a descent setup. On the other hand, doing a quick total, it's not a good deal as you can buy all that stuff seperatly for less.(on Ebay ofcouse)
light system-$145, fan-$60, filter-$35, tent-$83, ducting and clamps-$14-Total=$337 (on U.S. Ebay, just noticed your in Cananda)
fan-http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-4-Inline-Fan-/140899280237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce40656d
filter-http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-4-Inline-Fan-/140899280237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce40656d
tent-http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-4-Inline-Fan-/140899280237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce40656d
hose+clamps-http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Flexible-Aluminum-DRYER-DUCT-VENT-8ft-foot-length-x-4-inch-width-diameter-/261162617672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce814b48
The light link I already posted. Hope you didn't order that kit yet. Happy growing.


----------



## Jay3Lee (Jan 31, 2013)

raven1290 said:


> I don't agree Jay3Lee, it's not all crap, it's a descent setup. On the other hand, doing a quick total, it's not a good deal as you can buy all that stuff seperatly for less.(on Ebay ofcouse)
> light system-$145, fan-$60, filter-$35, tent-$83, ducting and clamps-$14-Total=$337 (on U.S. Ebay, just noticed your in Cananda)
> fan-http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-4-Inline-Fan-/140899280237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce40656d
> filter-http://www.ebay.com/itm/GrowOp-Ventus-4-Inline-Fan-/140899280237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce40656d
> ...


Yes.. but how much is the total shipping charge for all of those items combined? $420 INCLUDES shipping! And would be WAY less hassel when dealing with warranty issues etc. 



Lucius Vorenus said:


> 90% of it will need to be upgraded by your 3rd grow. Trust me.


Most likely yes... but after 3 crops you should have a nice little slush fund that can be re-invested into better equipment. And why pay to replace.. when they offer a 3 year no hassel warranty for return/exchange? Seems to me it would be very feasible to run this set up for the full 3 years if getting the most out of the warranty... Any way you slice it.. to hit the ground running with new gear for $420 bucks is a pretty good deal imo!

In comparison.. I had a friend that set up with 6 digital ballasts.. 3 were Lumilux, the other 3 were Quantum ballasts (Ive heard these are both top of the line brands)....... He has been running them for only 6 months, and he has already had warranty issues with 2 of the ballasts (one of each kind!). It seems it really doesnt matter if you spend 100 bucks on a ballast.. or 250.... there is still just as good a chance you will run into problems.. New cars are the same deal... just as likely to break down as something 20 years old... the only difference is the cost to replace/fix it.. Gotta love planned obselescene.. people design shit to wear out.. so that you have to go buy another one as soon as the warranty expires.. capitalism at its finest! LOL


----------



## doowmd (Jan 31, 2013)

Start a fuckin thread to argue in. If ya aint got a deal to post move the fuck along!


----------



## raven1290 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jay3Lee, shipping is free on all of those items. Yes, they may not be as good in quality as some name brands, but like you said, for a small hobbiest who may only do 1 or 2 grows a year, it's a good deal. personally, i'd rather deal with a little inconveince and save myself $90.
P.S. sorry doowmd


----------



## IgnatiusWakefield (Feb 2, 2013)

Anybody ever order from plant lighting hydroponics i'm thinking about ordering a ballast but i don't know if its safe


----------



## awoodward79 (Feb 3, 2013)

400w hps kit... reflector, digital dimmable ballast, hps + mh bulbs, hangers, timer. $120
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YXDHX6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2WRS4X4C0GMOQ


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Feb 3, 2013)

IgnatiusWakefield said:


> Anybody ever order from plant lighting hydroponics i'm thinking about ordering a ballast but i don't know if its safe


i have ordered from plantlighting about 15 times over the last 4 years and they always have the best price and the quickest shipout. if your order is over 100, unless you want signature required at delivery, you have to put in the comments "no signature required". any order over 100 automatically requires a signature. its a great place and i always check them first.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 3, 2013)

awoodward79 said:


> 400w hps kit... reflector, digital dimmable ballast, hps + mh bulbs, hangers, timer. $120
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YXDHX6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2WRS4X4C0GMOQ




Wow that IS a good deal. Apollo dimmable ballast, both bulbs, and rope ratchets instead of the uber gay yo-yos


----------



## fucked (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone know a good quality carbon filter they can recommend, filtering with 10 plants under 1400 watts. Shits gettin' stinky.


----------



## hxvoc (Feb 9, 2013)

1000 watt kit with air cooled hood 169$

http://www.discount-hydro.com/c-a-p-valugro-complete-lighting-system/


----------



## fookey (Feb 12, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Wow that IS a good deal. Apollo dimmable ballast, both bulbs, and rope ratchets instead of the uber gay yo-yos


All the combos offered by Low_Baller (amazon name) are pretty well priced. I can't speak about the lifetime of the ballast since I've had it less than a month but the way these combos are packaged for shipment is absolutely awesome.


----------



## raven1290 (Feb 13, 2013)

fucked said:


> Anyone know a good quality carbon filter they can recommend, filtering with 10 plants under 1400 watts. Shits gettin' stinky.


Here's the cheapest 4" filter I've seen.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Filter-4-x-8-hydroponic-air-filter-odor-control-scrubber-/190794865292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6c429a8c
$37.95 with free s/h.


----------



## Maxz11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Killer deal on 65w CFL 6500k 4 pack $23.70 free s/h
https://www.loadstonestudio.com/shop/index.php/loadstone-studio-4pcs-65-watt-compact-fluorescent-full-spectrum-photo-bulb-1200w-output.html


----------



## Wallybobber (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on those CFLs bra!


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 23, 2013)

I picked up this bong, seemed like a good deal and they are in my home state of New Hampshire, "live free or die"


http://www.superiorsmokeshop.com/Blaze-Glass-Spiral-Percolator-Ice-Water-Pipe_p_18.html

it was over $100 so free shipping


----------



## TooRare2Die (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow they should have minus rep. . Good job stealing from your own childs school you fucking bum. Id be ashamed to post that.. not all growers and smokers are thieves. .. PS....
FOR THE CHEAPEST PRODUCTS ANYWHERE FOR GROWING GO TO WWW.HORTICULTURESOURCE.COM!! Cheapest prices around! !


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Commander fellow new englander here as well. Are you in southern nh?


----------



## mac.os.x (Feb 27, 2013)

Gearing up for a tent grow. I'm not having much luck finding two 600 watt setups for good price, also need best price on a good tent, any suggestions would be nice. Im guessing, correct me if I'm wrong, but 4x8 or 6x6 would be big enough for two 600's ? My first grow was with a 400 I bought from HTG. http://www.htgsupply.com/ but I dont like there 600 watt prices....


----------



## Smokin J's (Feb 27, 2013)

no LED light?


----------



## hxvoc (Feb 27, 2013)

@mac. I run 2 600's in a 4x8 with 2 3x3 tables. perfect fit


----------



## Maxz11 (Feb 28, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> Gearing up for a tent grow. I'm not having much luck finding two 600 watt setups for good price, also need best price on a good tent, any suggestions would be nice. Im guessing, correct me if I'm wrong, but 4x8 or 6x6 would be big enough for two 600's ? My first grow was with a 400 I bought from HTG. http://www.htgsupply.com/ but I dont like there 600 watt prices....



http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1362037642&sr=1-1&keywords=Apollo+600Watt+Electronic+Dimmable+Ballast+and+6%27%27+Duct+Cool+Tube+Reflector+Hydroponic+Combo+w%2F+HPS%2BMH+Bulbs+and+rope+ratchet+%2BTimer


----------



## smigula (Feb 28, 2013)

Maxz11 said:


> Killer deal on 65w CFL 6500k 4 pack $23.70 free s/h
> https://www.loadstonestudio.com/shop/index.php/loadstone-studio-4pcs-65-watt-compact-fluorescent-full-spectrum-photo-bulb-1200w-output.html


has anyone bought these CFLs?


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 28, 2013)

Manchvagas


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Manchowder? Lol


----------



## DoomsDay (Feb 28, 2013)

i pick up standard 3100k (maybe its 3200k...) bulbs from home depot. the plants love them and its ten of them for 30 bucks.. dont be had by that sales b.s. when it comes to cfl's, a cfl is a cfl.


----------



## hxvoc (Mar 1, 2013)

also Id like to comment on those packages with the cool tubes. I have owned and ran them and I must say the cheap reflectors they come with dont lay down the light for shit. look into paying a fed bucks extra and getting the decent reflector or look into modifying it with an adjustawing to make the ultimate cool tube.


----------



## RonSwanson (Mar 2, 2013)

Pretty legit and affordable RO filter. Got mine last week, gets the water very close to 0 PPM (4-5) so it's close enough for me  $109 with shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WE8470/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Maxz11 (Mar 3, 2013)

smigula said:


> has anyone bought these CFLs?


I have 8 of them in use for over a year 2 going 24/7 and six on 18/6 I lost 1 bulb that was in the 18/6 group at about 10 months use the rest are still working fine.

Plus I was turned on to these by a long time indoor grower who has like 30 or so in use and he said there the best 65w bulbs he has ever used . He's my go to guru when it comes to indoor lighting and hydro so take it for what its worth his word is like gold in my book


----------



## amrcngror (Mar 3, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> Gearing up for a tent grow. I'm not having much luck finding two 600 watt setups for good price, also need best price on a good tent, any suggestions would be nice. Im guessing, correct me if I'm wrong, but 4x8 or 6x6 would be big enough for two 600's ? My first grow was with a 400 I bought from HTG. http://www.htgsupply.com/ but I dont like there 600 watt prices....


man actually htgsupply has good prices, better than most places, i buy all my equipment from them cuz in my town theres only one gro shop and its run by the same ppl that own the pawn shop right next door and that stupid bitch is expensive as hell on her shit lol i mean even a bag of happy frog is 27 bucks out the door wow!!


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Mar 5, 2013)

search ebay for "purewaterclub" I bought there portable 100gpd 4 stage ro system for 60 bucks and get 0 ppm all day long


----------



## canadiankushman (Mar 6, 2013)

Yo folks,

Just a heads up for my fellow Canadians, checkout seller "hobbylightsoneshop" on Ebay.ca. It's a pretty decent place to get equipment and free shipping..l8r


----------



## don m (Mar 7, 2013)

[h=1]Haier CPN12XC9 12,000 Cooling Capacity (BTU) Portable Air Conditioner $169.99[/h]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=96-741-556&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#top

don


----------



## slumdog80 (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Buy five of them and hope three work for the whole summer.


----------



## A White11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just grabbed a small cooltube for $25.50 with shiping off ebay for my 250watt hps cabinet grow. It is only about 12" long so it can only fit up to a 250 watt bulb and some 400 watt bulbs that are small enough. They have 1 auction at a time and start the bid at$.01. I had the winning bid for only $15.50 and it was $10 shipping. This seller sells the same cooltube with a buy it now price of $39.99 and $10 shipping so i grabbed it for half that price. Like i said they do 1 auction on this cooltube at a time so if you don't win it the first time check back for another listing the next day or so. I just won this 1 on the 7th and theres another auction up that ends tomorrow night and the bid is only at $11.40. This is a badass deal but remember it is a small cooltube (about half the size of a normal cooltube) and won't fit most 400 watt and higher bulbs. 

here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-HPS-COOL-TUBE-METAL-HALIDE-400-SOCKET-EXTERNAL-WING-REFLECTOR-COOLTUBE-jj-/181085489733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a29894a45


----------



## TheSuitCase (Mar 13, 2013)

A White11 said:


> Just grabbed a small cooltube for $25.50 with shiping off ebay for my 250watt hps cabinet grow. It is only about 12" long so it can only fit up to a 250 watt bulb and some 400 watt bulbs that are small enough. They have 1 auction at a time and start the bid at$.01. I had the winning bid for only $15.50 and it was $10 shipping. This seller sells the same cooltube with a buy it now price of $39.99 and $10 shipping so i grabbed it for half that price. Like i said they do 1 auction on this cooltube at a time so if you don't win it the first time check back for another listing the next day or so. I just won this 1 on the 7th and theres another auction up that ends tomorrow night and the bid is only at $11.40. This is a badass deal but remember it is a small cooltube (about half the size of a normal cooltube) and won't fit most 400 watt and higher bulbs.
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-HPS-COOL-TUBE-METAL-HALIDE-400-SOCKET-EXTERNAL-WING-REFLECTOR-COOLTUBE-jj-/181085489733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a29894a45


Do you happen to know if that would fit a plantax 250hps bulb? Tried to find measurements for the bulb but couldn't locate.... This is the first smaller cooltube I have seen, dont know why there isn't more 4" models for the 15 and 250 users...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just buy a bake a round on eBay $15.


----------



## A White11 (Mar 17, 2013)

TheSuitCase said:


> Do you happen to know if that would fit a plantax 250hps bulb? Tried to find measurements for the bulb but couldn't locate.... This is the first smaller cooltube I have seen, dont know why there isn't more 4" models for the 15 and 250 users...


I just tried to look up the specs for that bulb and couldn't find it either but I'm pretty sure most 250 watt bulbs are around the same size and this cooltube is big enough to fit pretty much anything 250 and under. I got mine in the mail a few days ago and it is very well built. I'm going to be using a 250 with mine so i'll get some pics up when i get it all hooked up for flowering.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Guys a bake a round is $15 and fits my 600w HPS


----------



## deephouser (Mar 17, 2013)

will it fit in air cooled hood


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 19, 2013)

What size is the hood? Bake a round fits 4" ducting.


----------



## ineffablegreen (Mar 19, 2013)

Inexpensive grow room packages on ebay for those of you interested in starting a 400w grow: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271175458621&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT 

Godspeed and goodluck my newbies


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Mar 19, 2013)

lol, bake a round made me think easybake oven, which made me think cake. ive got the munchies again.


----------



## deephouser (Mar 19, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> What size is the hood? Bake a round fits 4" ducting.


would be six inch. haven't bought the kit yet. ipower 600 watt set shot up in price about sixty bucks overnight.


----------



## phlopalopagus (Mar 20, 2013)

I have bought every size reflector and now own a hole storage unit full of them cause now I only use these I cant believe the price http://www.ebay.com/itm/300705455593?var=600043882426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 xl cool tube for 62 dollars I couldnt believe my eyes. I have 4x4 reflectors lol I'm thinking of taking them to the scrap yard.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 20, 2013)

deephouser said:


> would be six inch. haven't bought the kit yet. ipower 600 watt set shot up in price about sixty bucks overnight.


Well here's a link to a Bake A Round. It's made of Pyrex glass and is almost exactly 4" wide.
I used one of these and a bat wing reflector to make my own air cooled setup. The glass is held up and in place by the 2 cables for the bat wing, along with the ducting.
I can take a couple pics if you want.


----------



## Heyer13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Need a good but not that expensive mh bulb


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 26, 2013)

*Earthworm Castings - $20 for 30 Lbs
*http://shop.fifthseasongardening.com/worm-castings-wiggle-worm-white-30lb/dp/4810

*Epsom Salts - $6.50 for 5 Pounds
*http://www.saltworks.us/gardening-with-epsom-salt.asp
*
Homemade Deer & Wabbit Repellent - Less than $10
*http://aroundtheyard.com/other-misc/homemade-deer-and-rabbit-repellent-t532.html
*
4-bulb T8 Fluorsecent Shop Light $50 at Home Depot
*http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202968125?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&locStoreNum=4647&productId=202968125&storeId=10051#.UVJZKReA8tl*

Light Socket with Clamp and Reflector - $6.41
*http://www.goodmart.com/products/bayco-8-5-in-clamp-light-aluminum-reflector-sl-300n4.htm?source=gsGM&gclid=CJqepem0hbYCFetAMgodI3YAoQ
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/woods-clamp-light-with-8-5-in-reflector/0000000037119?utm_source=googleps&utm_medium=shopping+search&utm_campaign=google+product search&gclid=CJP678qylLYCFfA-MgodzFwAKg
*Root Stimulator - $6 / Pint
*http://www.berriesunlimited.com/imported-products/root-stimulator-plant-starter-solution-one-pint-size/prod_639.html

*Polymer Crystals - $7.5 / Lb
*http://www.berriesunlimited.com/northern-blueberries/garden-saver-1-pound/prod_646.html
*
Humidipacks for Drying/Curing - $5 for 60g pack (enough for 60g of weed)
*http://www.thecvault.com/62-humidity-control-curing-storage-products/62-boveda-humidipaks-60-gram.html
*
Bubble Hash Bags
*http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLBBAG5X8-5-Gallon-Hash-Bag-Extractor/dp/B006C6NY3Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364211232&sr=8-1&keywords=ice+extraction+bag
*
4 x 50w LED Floodlights - $150
*http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Wholesale-4PCS-LED-Floodlight-50W-IP65-AC85-265V-Cold-white-warm-white-Free-shipping-DHL/706516_716357231.html


----------



## eraxpar (Mar 27, 2013)

http://foreverozone.com/products/bare-bones-3500-mgh-ozone-generator.html
cant beat the bare bones.. like it was said read up on ozone


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Mar 27, 2013)

phlopalopagus said:


> I have bought every size reflector and now own a hole storage unit full of them cause now I only use these I cant believe the price http://www.ebay.com/itm/300705455593?var=600043882426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 xl cool tube for 62 dollars I couldnt believe my eyes. I have 4x4 reflectors lol I'm thinking of taking them to the scrap yard.


you think those Cool Tube cover as much area as a reflector??


----------



## phlopalopagus (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely! I started out with cool tubes but didn't like a % of my light just hitting wall then I tried a wing kit to go over it and still wasn't impressed. I then went to sun leaf xl reflectors and they got all the light beaming down perfect but there were 2 reason I didn't like them first air would come in but do a lot of mixing in the hood and while the glass was some what cool the top of the reflector was always around 95 degrees and second there was to many seams to cover in frog tape to make it completely air tight. These xl cool tubes are the best of both worlds one there completely air tight second the air go's directly over the bulb and out and third they make the same floor grid as any xl reflector IMO they are perfect. A good reflector should cover the amount of square feet of space with the light hung 6 to 18 inches from the canopy to achieve 50 watts per square foot IMO and these do just that. Oh and because there not framed in unnecessary metal there about half the weight! Try one out you will never go back I even have 4 raptors just sitting in storage and one raptor cost almost the price of 4 of these!!


----------



## phlopalopagus (Mar 27, 2013)

If your lazy like me get a Dust shroom from horti control and never clean your glass again. Seems expencive for what it is but it works 100% as describes. I've been using these for over a year and not a speck on my glass.http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Dust-Shroom-Dust-Shroom-HORTI-CONTROL-DUST-FILTER-HEPA-REFLECTOR-HOOD-FIL-/190810335755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6d2eaa0b


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Mar 28, 2013)

phlopalopagus said:


> Absolutely! I started out with cool tubes but didn't like a % of my light just hitting wall then I tried a wing kit to go over it and still wasn't impressed. I then went to sun leaf xl reflectors and they got all the light beaming down perfect but there were 2 reason I didn't like them first air would come in but do a lot of mixing in the hood and while the glass was some what cool the top of the reflector was always around 95 degrees and second there was to many seams to cover in frog tape to make it completely air tight. These xl cool tubes are the best of both worlds one there completely air tight second the air go's directly over the bulb and out and third they make the same floor grid as any xl reflector IMO they are perfect. A good reflector should cover the amount of square feet of space with the light hung 6 to 18 inches from the canopy to achieve 50 watts per square foot IMO and these do just that. Oh and because there not framed in unnecessary metal there about half the weight! Try one out you will never go back I even have 4 raptors just sitting in storage and one raptor cost almost the price of 4 of these!!


Post a pic of which you're talking about. That link has 4 diff kinds.


----------



## phlopalopagus (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry I thought it would take you strait there here ya go.


----------



## phlopalopagus (Mar 30, 2013)

There is a cool insert now that is 6'' so you can add another mogul so you could put 2 400 watt lights in one tube if you wanted dual spectrum or something. Its not for me but its there if your into that.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Socket-Assembly-for-Dual-Cool-Tube-/261056757388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc831fe8c The price is craze but the idea is cool Im sure the price will come down in the future.  Or of course make your own.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Mar 30, 2013)

phlopalopagus said:


> Sorry I thought it would take you strait there here ya go.View attachment 2593976


cool. Ill check one out


----------



## crazygreen99 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.discounthydro.org

*C.A.P Value Grow 1000 watt Switchable ballast with bulb, ballest and hood. $169.99* plus shipping or a local store. (damn hard to pass that) super quiet and not much heat. 
*Lowes Super Bloom* 10 -55 -15 NPK. for $8.99


*Wanna trade spare parts? *Oh btw I'v lurked around the old overgrow for along time. Then finally I am here, I didnt post much cause ol Jorge's Book and old OG.com I havent had much questions. But I wanna meet the community. Thinking bout meeting some new people. Its hard when your learning everyday.* ANYONE ANYONE,* ever heard from a guy named, "Bushy older grower". He started bubble hash and taught me alot back on OG days. I think he was Canada*. If your out there man! Thank you very much!!!*!* For you inspired me and turned me in the right direction on the old OG boards.*

Gotta finally balls up and post my girls, Mazar kush 7th week 1400 watts HPS. Foxfarm nutes, grobig,tiger,big, and 6.5 ph 3 gallon clones and one five gallon mom. stuff dries like black almost or blue. Super dank.
Peace


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 1, 2013)

eraxpar said:


> http://foreverozone.com/products/bare-bones-3500-mgh-ozone-generator.html
> cant beat the bare bones.. like it was said read up on ozone



I have the same one. Paid $12 shipped on eBay.


----------



## taksr420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Any one knoe where to get a good light set up for my tent i just got its 2x 4x , i need a whole set up for it lights , colling , nutes etc . the guy at the hydro stotre said it'll cost around 500 . but i think i can find better deals on here  

help me out so i can start my garden ?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^^^
www.htgsupply.com 
They sell full kits.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Apr 2, 2013)

taksr420 said:


> Any one knoe where to get a good light set up for my tent i just got its 2x 4x , i need a whole set up for it lights , colling , nutes etc . the guy at the hydro stotre said it'll cost around 500 . but i think i can find better deals on here
> 
> help me out so i can start my garden ?


I think it would be helpful if you went back to the beginning of this thread and read it. There are numerous solutions to your question. Also go to the newbie threads for help starting a garden. Everyone on here wants to help, but this thread is more for sharing a great deal when you find one and for shoppers to use as a resource. Lol, with that being said, i have good luck with www.plantlightinghydroponics.com and amazon. But once you go back, you'll find tons of links.
Good luck.


----------



## taksr420 (Apr 2, 2013)

jaibyrd7 said:


> I think it would be helpful if you went back to the beginning of this thread and read it. There are numerous solutions to your question. Also go to the newbie threads for help starting a garden. Everyone on here wants to help, but this thread is more for sharing a great deal when you find one and for shoppers to use as a resource. Lol, with that being said, i have good luck with www.plantlightinghydroponics.com and amazon. But once you go back, you'll find tons of links.
> Good luck.


I dident Mean tips on growing i just meant tips on what i should buy and were from . but thanx foor the feed back .


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Apr 3, 2013)

For a 2x4, 400w should be perfect. You can find a reflector, dig ballast, 2 bulbs, timer and rope ratchet comdo on amazon for $150. A 6" fan and filter you can grab for $125. Since you can turn the digital ballast down and its the same price, i would probably grab the 600w combo. Except for the soil/hydro setup you choose, that should get you started. If security is an issue, dont skimp on the filter! Phat filters are very decent.


----------



## BEGINNERGROWER7 (May 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Sun-Pressure-Sodium-Light/dp/B005793VQO/ref=pd_bxgy_lg_img_y 150watt bulb

$20.43
http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-SBM150S-150-Watt-Mini-Sunburst/dp/B0055F80H0/ref=pd_sim_lg_2Mini sunburst 150watt lamp
$71.94


----------



## DIYer (May 29, 2013)

I'm making a trip to Cali!!! Someone tell me if this is a good deal? They'll sell me four 8" reflecter hoods at $90 a pop if I pick them up. $360 cash out the door for four.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140913545635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jaibyrd7 (May 29, 2013)

DIYer said:


> I'm making a trip to Cali!!! Someone tell me if this is a good deal? They'll sell me four 8" reflecter hoods at $90 a pop if I pick them up. $360 cash out the door for four.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140913545635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Not sure what brand that is your looking at, but on plantlightinghydroponics.com they have the hydrofarm extrasun 6" for like $65 and the 8" for $75. The daystar a/c and the raptor a/c i think are like $89.


----------



## DIYer (May 29, 2013)

True, but no clamps or gaskets. I'll be running co2 so I'm thinking the other ones would seal better. Brand name is not important to me, its sheet metal and glass basically. I don't think they are made that different when you get up to the type im looking at.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2013)

DIYer said:


> I'm making a trip to Cali!!! Someone tell me if this is a good deal? They'll sell me four 8" reflecter hoods at $90 a pop if I pick them up. $360 cash out the door for four.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140913545635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


They don't look to be high quality. The English in the description leads me to suspect they may be cheap imports. At $90, that's all you can expect, I suppose. But they're no great bargain.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2013)

DIYer said:


> True, but no clamps or gaskets. I'll be running co2 so I'm thinking the other ones would seal better. Brand name is not important to me, its sheet metal and glass basically. I don't think they are made that different when you get up to the type im looking at.


Poor quality hoods leak badly out of the box, but there are ways to easily fix them. The footprints they produce can be very uneven. The Daystar A/C and the Raptor are highly rated, but I have no experience with them. They have very different foot prints, tho. Shipping costs on reflectors is very high, due to their size and weight.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## joeljrscr (Jun 4, 2013)

1000bulbs has good reflector hood for cheap
[h=1]Cool Tube Grow Light Reflector - MH or HPS - 6 in. Dia. Flanges for Exhaust Duct - Mogul Socket - Operates up to 1000 Watt Lamp - Tempered Glass - Ballast and Lamp Sold Separately - UltraGROW UG-RCT/6 42.00 eachplus tax an 12 for shipping[/h]


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheap cfl's? *45W 6500K Continuous Light CFL Bulb's *http://www.ebay.com/itm/261086607092?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 or http://www.ebay.com/itm/4PCS-45W-6500K-JS-Studio-Photo-Continuous-Light-Lighting-Bulb-Lamp-PB45-4P-/170770201355 and http://www.ebay.com/itm/390299585446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Cheap cfl's? *45W 6500K Continuous Light CFL Bulb's*


So glad I checked back and realized there were multiple bulbs in each set before going and calling you a dumbass.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 7, 2013)

Gamberro said:


> So glad I checked back and realized there were multiple bulbs in each set before going and calling you a dumbass.


Well i guess thanks for not calling me a dumb ass? Thought the 5 pack for $22.00 was a great price? Free shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/390299585446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Damnecro (Jun 7, 2013)

kelpforless.com saved my ass so many times


----------



## jakilla4 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was in need of some Cfl's i looked for a long time and got these a month ago or so. ( My biggest problem was not wanting to buy normal to mogul socket extenders xD You don't need any extenders for these and they're normal base)

Best deal in my opinion. They come in 2700k-6500k

http://www.amazon.com/LimoStudio-Studio-Photography-Fluorescent-Spectrum/dp/B005FRCUHY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372008099&sr=8-3&keywords=cfl+105w


----------



## predatormite (Jun 30, 2013)

I noticed that agramover is having a sale on all their stuff listed on ebay at 10% off through July 4th. That's quite a savings on their larger light movers like the Hercules.


----------



## MrHerbals (Jul 3, 2013)

I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO BOYCOTT WALMART.
The reason there prices are so low is the use Slaves to ake there products. 
Check into the Prison Industrial Complex. $0.10 per hour to make products for consumers and that could be anyone of us that becomes a victim of the War on Drugs.
Boycott Walmart....


----------



## spex420 (Jul 3, 2013)

"MrHerbals;9291124]I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO BOYCOTT WALMART.
The reason there prices are so low is the use Slaves to ake there products. 
Check into the Prison Industrial Complex. $0.10 per hour to make products for consumers and that could be anyone of us that becomes a victim of the War on Drugs.
Boycott Walmart...."


no


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol 16 dollar box fan a lil over 2000 cfm.. I like wall mart though heb is much better and cheaper


----------



## abuilder (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck Walmart...and the Walton family! I shop at Attitude and Herbies...lol


----------



## spex420 (Jul 3, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Lol 16 dollar box fan a lil over 2000 cfm.. I like wall mart though heb is much better and cheaper


but its a cheap pos i have one of those i bought a mini one for my stealth things is shit i could pay a little chinese boy to sit there and fan my girls would be more effective than that fan


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2013)

???? Lol take it back bro. 2000 cfm I have to turn it down. We are talking about the 20" box fans?...they do have to be cleaned a lot or they lose some power. But yea that's more than any other fan they make besides an air mover for drying carpets those get over 10k cfm.. makes little inline vortex fans and crap laughable


----------



## spex420 (Jul 3, 2013)

no it is a 6" fan but its that same brand probably, not walmart brand but its walmart specific


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2013)

Yea imo a standard fan doest do any good under 10" to get air out of that small of a space you have to pump it like a vortex fan or blower..I like the construction type blower, has a 6"side for 50 bucks moves a lot as well....the bigger ones stall easier though


----------



## alcohol (Jul 3, 2013)

Can get HORTILUX 1000w HPS bulbs for 58$ shipped to your door. If anyone is interested. Must purchase 5 bulbs to qualify for free shipping. (free shipping oer 250$).

the deal is at hhydro.com type in hortilux 1000, add it to cart, brings to $69/ bulb.
Type in discount code JUN315
this brings the total down to 58/bulb. If you're in Michigan, expect to pay sales tax and it comes out to 62/bulb.


----------



## Edge7 (Jul 10, 2013)

After researching for the last couple of months to start my first grow, I thought I would share where I got my 300W LED light for only $369 shipped. I got it from craigs but it points to http://www.advancedledgrow.com/. The shipment takes about 8 days shipped via FedEx Priority with a tracking number. Got the 2x4x5 Lighthouse Hydro grow tent from Amazon.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Jul 11, 2013)

Edge7 said:


> After researching for the last couple of months to start my first grow, I thought I would share where I got my 300W LED light for only $369 shipped. I got it from craigs but it points to http://www.advancedledgrow.com/. The shipment takes about 8 days shipped via FedEx Priority with a tracking number. Got the 2x4x5 Lighthouse Hydro grow tent from Amazon.


How is your lighthouse tent? I have the 2x3x3 black w/yellow trim for cuttings. It just has a 2ft 4 bulb t5 and it leaks light at EVERY seam. With the lights off in the room, the tent just glows on all the edges and corners!


----------



## Edge7 (Jul 11, 2013)

jaibyrd7 said:


> How is your lighthouse tent? I have the 2x3x3 black w/yellow trim for cuttings. It just has a 2ft 4 bulb t5 and it leaks light at EVERY seam. With the lights off in the room, the tent just glows on all the edges and corners!



I haven't sent up the tent yet as I'm going away for the 4th. When I come back and set it up, I will get back to you.....but the LED lights look well made, metal housing, nice shiny glass with the diamond lens.


Cheers,
Edge7


----------



## johnnybash (Jul 16, 2013)

hempstead said:


> Overpriced. Are you the owner johnnybash? You keep advertising this site and the prices are not very good.


Look fine to me... Not sure if you where just looking at a product or something...This is a old thread just noticed...


----------



## Scroga (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone had good experiences paying by just credit card with DHgate? Just ordered a Pax for 130aus ..pray for me..!


----------



## ak84 (Jul 17, 2013)

Guise, does anyone have any input on a brand for a 4inch - 120mm extractor fan? I need something that runs on low wattage and does not run over 35-40 decibels. I want it to vent a fairly small box through a carbon filter, it's a box less than 5 cubic feet or 2 cubic meters. I'm looking to preferably buy from Europe, through amazon or whatever... Not looking for a large growroom, I just have this one small personal grow which I tried venting with a computer fan. That didn't work.

This is the box I want to vent:


----------



## FL21/GROWER (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah the DOC in FLA has aprogram called PRIDE and they paid us 22 cents a hr. When you dont have anyone to send you cash you dont have much of a choice. Its not right, atleast someone is taking notice


----------



## DarkAngel3030 (Jul 22, 2013)

Plantlighting.com has by far the best prices I have found on the web. I am planning a new setup/grow and this is where I plan on purchasing my equipment.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Jul 23, 2013)

DarkAngel3030 said:


> Plantlighting.com has by far the best prices I have found on the web. I am planning a new setup/grow and this is where I plan on purchasing my equipment.


Is that the same as plantlightinghydroponics.com?


----------



## NickNasty (Jul 23, 2013)

jaibyrd7 said:


> Is that the same as plantlightinghydroponics.com?


Yes, PLH is their newer website


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome. They do have great prices. If you order alot, the dont beat you to bad on the shipping! Lol.


----------



## joeljrscr (Jul 23, 2013)

I have bought one of these from 1000 bulbs not a bad hood for the price.


----------



## sonar (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen Lumatek ballasts this cheap before. He has every wattage and only asking $145 for 600w dimmable. Had to jump on that! Should have bought 2 actually. Thought I would pass it along.

Dimmable Lumatek Digital Ballasts

Now I just need a bulb. Anyone have a good deal on 600w HPS bulbs?


----------



## 420Barista (Jul 26, 2013)

sonar said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Lumatek ballasts this cheap before. He has every wattage and only asking $145 for 600w dimmable. Had to jump on that! Should have bought 2 actually. Thought I would pass it along.
> 
> Dimmable Lumatek Digital Ballasts
> 
> Now I just need a bulb. Anyone have a good deal on 600w HPS bulbs?


Well I didnt know Lumitek made a different ballast for sun systems and hydrofarm ? I thought they each had their own ballasts and lumitek was its own brand. I think he needs to make corrections to the listing.


----------



## smink13 (Jul 30, 2013)

I use plantlightinghydroponics.com all the time. Order with confidence! They have some of the cheapest places on the net for certain things. 16" oscillating wall fan for 25 bucks made by hydrofarm... one of my favorite purchases from there. They also have 25 pack of 4' bamboo for like 3.50. I know bamboo isnt expensive but this price is half of what hydro stores around me charge. I have never had a problem with the half dozen orders I have placed so far.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Aug 2, 2013)

kinkasthebegfarmer said:


> Hey guys im Rafael and im new here and i need an answer , is it possible to do a pcgrowbox with 2 x *42w Daylight CFL ? for 2 strains, would it be expensive on end of month ?*
> 
> Thanks in any advance


You should try asking this question in the stealth/micro/cab grow section under the indoor growing forum, or maybe just do some reading there. Now if you've found a good deal on those cfl's, you can post that here.


----------



## sonar (Aug 7, 2013)

420Barista said:


> Well I didnt know Lumitek made a different ballast for sun systems and hydrofarm ? I thought they each had their own ballasts and lumitek was its own brand. I think he needs to make corrections to the listing.


I actually emailed that guy regarding that issue. I checked the box to my 400w and saw it was a hydrofarm so that's what I ordered this time since I was keeping the same hood. He said the difference is in the plug ends and that the Sun System has the square plug and Hydrofarm has the round. I missed it, but when you switch between the two brands in the drop down menu, the product images change to show this difference.
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd120/rtperformance118/Hydro_Crunch/00plugadapterAa-2.jpg

In the end, I'm not so sure it even matters since both the 400w and the 600w I ordered so adapters to fit either style hood fixtures.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 7, 2013)

sonar said:


> I actually emailed that guy regarding that issue. I checked the box to my 400w and saw it was a hydrofarm so that's what I ordered this time since I was keeping the same hood. He said the difference is in the plug ends and that the Sun System has the square plug and Hydrofarm has the round. I missed it, but when you switch between the two brands in the drop down menu, the product images change to show this difference.
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd120/rtperformance118/Hydro_Crunch/00plugadapterAa-2.jpg
> 
> In the end, I'm not so sure it even matters since both the 400w and the 600w I ordered so adapters to fit either style hood fixtures.


I bought the same ballast but 600W dimmable and was pissed to find that three prong round outlet but found this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290746945323?var=590075174788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## fredericus (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone Im kinda new to this. I just found a tent for £110, its 200x200x200 and it feels kinda cheap. Would I be compromising in any way by buying this cheaper tent? http://tiny.cc/biwg1w


----------



## sonar (Aug 8, 2013)

abuilder said:


> I bought the same ballast but 600W dimmable and was pissed to find that three prong round outlet but found this...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290746945323?var=590075174788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


That's strange, both my 400w and 600w came with one of them in the box. I think I got the 400 from Discount Hydro with a hood and all that good stuff, but I bought my 600 off the ebay from the store I mentioned earlier.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 10, 2013)

Cheapest place to buy a PAX vape? Can't find them under $250!


----------



## PrezDickie (Aug 16, 2013)

if your paying less than 275 for a pax ploom vape your getting best price out there right now i think


----------



## 4betshove (Sep 9, 2013)

Whats the best place to get a Gorilla Grow Tent? Thanks!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2013)

Growers house has better deals than PLH and DH. Green coast says they will beat any ones price. But their site has very little on it. Where GC actual stores are pretty big.

GH is always having some sort of blow out sale.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 9, 2013)

Got my pax for 130


----------



## Magical Unicorn (Sep 27, 2013)

Check out www.dnalightingsolutions.com They have some bass full spectrum lighting units. Upfront cost may not seem low, however they save a ton of enegry with the Tru Sun 330w lamp and ballast set up. Enjoy!


----------



## DonnieDanko (Sep 27, 2013)

Magical Unicorn said:


> Check out www.dnalightingsolutions.com They have some bass full spectrum lighting units. Upfront cost may not seem low, however they save a ton of enegry with the Tru Sun 330w lamp and ballast set up. Enjoy!


wth no prices on the site?


----------



## TRIBUNAL (Oct 1, 2013)

52lbs of Activated Pellet Carbon
$40.30 and $4.99 Shipping
http://www.thatpetplace.com/filter-carbon-pellets-52lb?utm_source=AFT&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_medium=affiates&source=cj&cj_linkd=11020908&cj_webid=2007032&cj_sid=31000400&cj_affid=1786568&cj_affname=Shopzilla


----------



## mofti (Oct 3, 2013)

i've found amazon w prime is pretty on point with many of these prices, maybe 1-3% more but the free prime shipping sorts that. so i have to ask, is there concern with buying ballasts and related ff nutes etc all from amazon at the same time? does it trigger some sort of flag or anything like that? 

anyway, my spotting (haven't used it) is this lumatek ballast that can run 400,600,1000 bulbs. $210 at the plantlighting.com site, but didn't see shipping. $225 at amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Lumatek-Digital-Ballast-Cooled-LUMENS/dp/B007F3KSIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380851525&sr=8-1&keywords=lumatek+ballast+400/600


----------



## Scroga (Oct 3, 2013)

Your using the net bull..it's fair to say profiling has already begun on you...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2013)

I buy a lot of my stuff on amazon.. nothing to worry about...and trust me I buy/Google some crazy stuff. If they aren't watching me, you'll be fine for sure


----------



## abuilder (Oct 4, 2013)

Ditto...I buy just about all my supplies including my FF nutes from Amazon and have never had any problems..been doing it for years now.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Oct 8, 2013)

Check out this weeks Woot http://tools.woot.com/plus/ipower-grow-lights-2 dunno if that hood is the cats meow, but for 48 bucks I can skip a few lumens and if it turns out to be crap; replace it with a Sun Master, Raptor or sumthin more legit later


----------



## abuilder (Oct 8, 2013)

JohnnySocko said:


> Check out this weeks Woot http://tools.woot.com/plus/ipower-grow-lights-2 dunno if that hood is the cats meow, but for 48 bucks I can skip a few lumens and if it turns out to be crap; replace it with a Sun Master, Raptor or sumthin more legit later


All sold out which is too bad because I think thts the one I have..if its the one that a little bigger than most...and it's a smokin' reflector!! I planned on buying another real soon...pissed that I missed this one...grrrrrrrr


----------



## JohnnySocko (Oct 9, 2013)

abuilder said:


> Ditto...I buy just about all my supplies including my FF nutes from Amazon and have never had any problems..been doing it for years now.


What does scare me is when I use Google, on the side some "hydro" type supplies show up, hell even even "Bud Trimmer" ads show up in Google's "Ad sense"...they apparently track what you see on Amazon then snitch about your buying habits to on you to Google (for a fckn price no doubt)

...hell; its kinda scary the info about ones shopping habits they store and use against you with regard to ones internet travels.... (glad I haven't been searching Amazon for "penis enlargement" or butt plug or whatever)

Equally annoying is how Amazon watches your buying habits then suggest "420 microscopes" and drug test along with nutes for you to purchase (this is obviously generated from them snooping on the buying habits of weed growers et)..... 

Damn Businesses and Goverment, et et friggin knows too much


----------



## wyteboi (Oct 9, 2013)

TRIBUNAL said:


> 52lbs of Activated Pellet Carbon
> $40.30 and $4.99 Shipping
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/filter-carbon-pellets-52lb?utm_source=AFT&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_medium=affiates&source=cj&cj_linkd=11020908&cj_webid=2007032&cj_sid=31000400&cj_affid=1786568&cj_affname=Shopzilla



you are the man ! i been looking for a cheap source for YEARS ..... there it is. the cheapest i have found it so far is 65lbs already in a very cheap filter for 120 total. 

thanks!





soil


----------



## Keif. (Oct 17, 2013)

ak84 said:


> Guise, does anyone have any input on a brand for a 4inch - 120mm extractor fan? I need something that runs on low wattage and does not run over 35-40 decibels. I want it to vent a fairly small box through a carbon filter, it's a box less than 5 cubic feet or 2 cubic meters. I'm looking to preferably buy from Europe, through amazon or whatever... Not looking for a large growroom, I just have this one small personal grow which I tried venting with a computer fan. That didn't work.
> 
> This is the box I want to vent:


SP Td100X is good, strong and quiet.. You can however hear that rush of air noise so you may need a duct muffler depending on how stealth you want it.

The fan itself is virtually silent though.

Got mine on ebay for 90 shipped US. They are however made in spain so you can get them in EU just fine I bet .


----------



## goDsnataS (Oct 20, 2013)

abuilder said:


> All sold out which is too bad because I think thts the one I have..if its the one that a little bigger than most...and it's a smokin' reflector!! I planned on buying another real soon...pissed that I missed this one...grrrrrrrr


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reflector-hood-air-cool-wing-XL-wing-250W-400W-600W-1000W-Grow-Hydro-Indoor-/300705455593?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item4603711de9


----------



## DejaVuDejaVu (Oct 25, 2013)

If anybody knows any deals on any silent fans s&p or similar brands 400/500 CFM ish that I can use for exhaust let me know


----------



## mr eddy (Oct 28, 2013)

looking for a 8 lamp 4ft t5 light maybe a 2x2 @ lamps


----------



## bluntz48 (Nov 13, 2013)

mr eddy said:


> looking for a 8 lamp 4ft t5 light maybe a 2x2 @ lamps


Right here buddy only $300 http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-GROW-LIGHT-COMPLETE-w-T5HO-BULBS-2-4-6-8-lamp-24-48-Fluorescent-Veg-Bloom-/160709546880

*EDIT:* It's actually much cheaper directly from HTGSupply, only $215 + shipping (~$20): http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-SlimStar-4-Foot-8-Lamp-High-Output-T5-Fluorescent


----------



## Scroga (Nov 14, 2013)

Need something to take ph down besides vinegar... Do Aquarium products work ok?


----------



## smigula (Nov 14, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Your using the net bull..it's fair to say profiling has already begun on you...


Is the NSA running Amazon now?


----------



## Scroga (Nov 14, 2013)

Whered that come from dude? Made that comment along time ago..according to the whistle blower , their operation monitors all traffic on the internet..with the help of australias prism/echelon operation at pine gap...if they need to look you up..they can...you'd have to be pretty ignorant to think big brother can't see you..all traffic from your ip address will be stored on a server somewhere...obviously its not illegal to buy from amazon..


----------



## Scroga (Nov 14, 2013)

The reason I ask for ph down alternative is because I live in rural a ustralia,i can't use amazon andi have no hydro shop close by..as everyone knows with Ph issues,i need the shit NOW! Just for the the record all the shit I can wait for I buy off ebay...


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 14, 2013)

diluted phosphoric acid is what is in most commercial ph downs so start there.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 14, 2013)

NickNasty said:


> diluted phosphoric acid is what is in most commercial ph downs so start there.


Yeah know that, if it was hiding in a super market would it be in the cleaning products section ?


----------



## Scroga (Nov 14, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/292221-diy-ph-down-easy.html sulphuric acid or start squeezing lemons
> 
> could always just add a bit more nutes if you aint feeding heavy would bring it down a tad


 legend! Thanks mate, much appreciated!
Yeah been topping with nutes to bring down to no avail...poxy alge puts it back to 8 by the morning..been using mycos and bennies and h202 to try and combat...think the bennies contribute to the rise ....my poor girl


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 15, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Whered that come from dude? Made that comment along time ago..according to the whistle blower , their operation monitors all traffic on the internet..with the help of australias prism/echelon operation at pine gap...if they need to look you up..they can...you'd have to be pretty ignorant to think big brother can't see you..all traffic from your ip address will be stored on a server somewhere...obviously its not illegal to buy from amazon..


Very true. Proxy Proxy Proxy. They can still get Ya but harder to find Ya. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hazey One (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone looking for a good ventilation fan: can fan max fans are awesome! I just picked one up through "onehydronation" on ebay-$139 (6" model) with free shipping-I just lowered my temps by 10 degrees on low!!! Sick fans!!!!


----------



## Scroga (Nov 17, 2013)

Aquarium ph down works well.. As do Growth Technology nutes


----------



## AdubM (Nov 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/375501-diy-ph-down-sulfuric-acid.html


----------



## Cannabilly (Nov 23, 2013)

Any good deals on a 600w dimmable mh/hps . need a cool tube and a good light . dont feel like spening 325 on HTG supply but i will if i cant find anyhing


----------



## alexjones (Nov 29, 2013)

Cannabilly said:


> Any good deals on a 600w dimmable mh/hps . need a cool tube and a good light . dont feel like spening 325 on HTG supply but i will if i cant find anyhing


http://www.greners.com - 15% discount on already low prices today.


----------



## GoodKushh (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400GW19-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B004YXDHX6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386285724&sr=8-3&keywords=hps+grow+light





[h=1]Apollo Horticulture MH HPS Grow Light Digital Dimmable Ballast System for Plants - Gull Wing Hood Reflector Set $125.75 with 1 400/ w mh and 1 400 w hps and free 2 day shipping with free trail![/h]


----------



## mr eddy (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmn I could get a 600 watt hps cooltube light ballast and fan delivered from amazon for 200 bucks anyone used these ballast's ?


----------



## mountain dweller (Dec 13, 2013)

mr eddy said:


> Hmn I could get a 600 watt hps cooltube light ballast and fan delivered from amazon for 200 bucks anyone used these ballast's ?


I would also like to know if anybody has any favorable experience with these Apollo ballasts as the price is good and they have tons of good reviews,gonna order two 1000's in next couple days prolly.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 16, 2013)

Hooray for boobies ! :what::thumbup:


----------



## wrisky (Dec 16, 2013)

I am using two of Amazon's 600w light setups ... got them in August for $179 each ... one of the ballasts died after 2 1/2 weeks, kind of a drag ... they replaced it pretty quickly, took about 8 days to get it back on line ... the tubes are pretty sucky so far as deflectors go but otherwise it seems like an ok deal ...


----------



## Nrgman (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is a super deal for locals near Denver. Philips 315 watt Elite Agro bulb with 220V hardwire extended life ballast. 5 year warranty on bulb, 2 years 100%, 3 years prorated. 10 year warranty on ballast, 5 years 100%, 5 years prorated. Open rated bulb. Includes adapter to convert from the mogul base in your hood. 

This lamp and ballast combination has been proven to increase yield, shorten grow cycle, use less energy and last more than twice as long. $490

www.progressiveenergysolutions.co We are not set up to sell online. Our grow page should be up soon.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Jan 17, 2014)

Drs. Foster and Smith are selling 48" flora suns for 10.99--pretty sweet deal for a great overall 50/50 bulb!
Be easy,
Dr.J


----------



## IGROWLED (Jan 27, 2014)

Just saw that this place is having a 40% off Sale! http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/home.html


----------



## IGROWLED (Jan 27, 2014)

Good price on cheap no-frills led grow lights http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/evolution-basic-led-grow-lights.html


----------



## sonar (Jan 28, 2014)

Dimmable Lumatek Ballasts

This guy has by FAR the best deals on dimmable Lumatek ballasts that I came across online. $145 for a 600w with shipping included was $60 less than what I paid for my 400w from discount hydro just a few months earlier. Yes, the cheaper brands have a similar warranty as Lumatek but heard too many horror stories about them dying with 2 weeks left in a grow. For less than $50 more, why take the chance. Hear almost nothing but good things from Lumatek.


----------



## Ponicengineer (Feb 9, 2014)

This is a bit old hat but a decent deal nonetheless. 
http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/product-p/1kpromo.htm

Full light bundle with nice name brand components with free shipping. 1000w switchable ballast.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Feb 14, 2014)

I just researched low wattage 6500k cfl bulbs....This is the cheapest I found :

http://www.lightbulbsurplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=622_7_9_562_567&products_id=1289


----------



## icanfeelit (Feb 14, 2014)

Where could I get the best package deal if I want to have a 400watt Metal Halide lamp with a ballast that can support it and also if I want a 400watt High Pressure Sodium lamp with a ballast? Could I use the same ballast for both if using the lamps at different times? Would a 400watt ballast be sufficient for each? I'm a newbie so any pointers and references would really be helpful! Thanks !


----------



## smokadapotta (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005UGWXRW/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&m=A18F233SN21KKY
What do u guys think about that one? 125k lumens? WRISKY what kind of kit did u buy? Most i see around are digital. This one is magnetic.
Would 2 of these be a wise investment?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds super fishy to me


----------



## smokadapotta (Feb 20, 2014)

What i was thinking... Brightness is also lower, hps 2100k, mh 5100.
Can different reflectors be used on those?


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 23, 2014)

anyone interested in top LED TECH. I am selling an A51 sgs 160 for a great price PM if you are interested!


----------



## smokermore (Mar 13, 2014)

this is the best deal i could find on a 600 watt ballast.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301121641016 600 watt lumatek 130$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221388198292 600 watt eclipse 95$
i think im going to buy the eclipse cause it come with a 3 year warranty, and 35 bucks cheaper...


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 13, 2014)

I would get the lumatek I have a ton of them. They are tried and true and I am pretty sure they come with a 5 yr warranty


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pchydro.com 89 dollar 2 x 4 x 7 and 102 for 4x4x7 and the dimensions on the space are actually 4.4x3x7 and 4.4x4.4x7 I grabbed a few

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## redzi (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.hydrocrunch.com has some good deals on the 4 foot T5....118 for 6 lamp, 93 for 4 lamp. Some of their pictures show only one switch but everthing I bought had 1 switch per 2 tubes. Prces include tubes but don't ask for different tubes than listed. They are often out of stock...also run adds on ebay.


----------



## redzi (Mar 30, 2014)

Heat mats. DIY You have to buy clips, you pay by the foot. They sell the clips and if your like me you have plenty of electrical cords. Don't have direct link but it is a reptile supply house and if your tired of having too much or too little heat mat for you particular job go to The Bean Farm. Shipping only took 3 days.


----------



## Banana444 (May 4, 2014)

sonar said:


> Dimmable Lumatek Ballasts
> 
> This guy has by FAR the best deals on dimmable Lumatek ballasts that I came across online. $145 for a 600w with shipping included was $60 less than what I paid for my 400w from discount hydro just a few months earlier. Yes, the cheaper brands have a similar warranty as Lumatek but heard too many horror stories about them dying with 2 weeks left in a grow. For less than $50 more, why take the chance. Hear almost nothing but good things from Lumatek.


Thanks a ton, I just picked one up, I have a 400w too that I paid a lot more for.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 22, 2014)

Just got an email from Rogue Hydro....they are doing a 10% storewide sale this Memorial Day weekend from May 23-26...

I have purchased all my air-pots from them on 3 separate orders.

Happy Memorial Day everyone ! Have a good weekend !


----------



## ineffablegreen (May 31, 2014)

I use Plantmax and found these 1000w HPS bulbs for $31.95 delivered. Thinking about getting them, but have to wait to next payday.....http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281349968963


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jun 16, 2014)

THANK YOU AMAZON! EVERYTHING FOR UNDER $150!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jun 16, 2014)

oh and bulbs..... They work Damn good I might add...


----------



## vro (Jun 17, 2014)

crazygreen99 said:


> http://www.discounthydro.org
> 
> *C.A.P Value Grow 1000 watt Switchable ballast with bulb, ballest and hood. $169.99* plus shipping or a local store. (damn hard to pass that) super quiet and not much heat.
> *Lowes Super Bloom* 10 -55 -15 NPK. for $8.99
> ...


he doesnt live in canada, he lives in norcal. i met the guy at the emerald cup last year and got some seeds and some of his sour boggle and sour life saver grown by him. he had some indoor and outdoor, i still have a small nug of it that im probably never going to smoke stashed away lol. i need to upload pics of the stuff i got off him


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 22, 2014)

Best price all around for branded product.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## sookmahdook (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys, i need the cheapest possible setup for a 400w hps light im trying to gather the cash for. Does this look okay? http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light
or how about this?
http://www.amazon.ca/LEDwholesalers-Electronic-Ballast-Hydroponic-Complete/dp/B003C2UOMM/ref=sr_1_7?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1404735151&sr=1-7&keywords=grow+light


----------



## sookmahdook (Jul 7, 2014)

think im going to go with this: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400w-400-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Dimmable-Digital-Ballast-BEST-PRICE-/271420554118?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=570284949651&hash=item3f31ecfb86&_uhb=1


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 17, 2014)

sookmahdook said:


> think im going to go with this: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400w-400-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Dimmable-Digital-Ballast-BEST-PRICE-/271420554118?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=570284949651&hash=item3f31ecfb86&_uhb=1


$10,000? amazon sir... amazon


----------



## sookmahdook (Jul 17, 2014)

FrozenChozen said:


> $10,000? amazon sir... amazon


the buyer changed the ad after i bought it, should be here soon. but it was 102.50 for the reflector+ballast + hps/mh bulbs + adjustable hangers


----------



## Twitch (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.thermospace.com/ductless_split/3-ton-mini-splits.php

ductless mini splits 

you can get 3 tons for 2 grand plus install


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 8, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Just got an email from Rogue Hydro....they are doing a 10% storewide sale this Memorial Day weekend from May 23-26...
> 
> I have purchased all my air-pots from them on 3 separate orders.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everyone ! Have a good weekend !


Haha, nice. A couple months late to reply but I got a new carbon filter during that deal.


----------



## thomasforrest (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys im lookint to do a grow in the future but i want to do led so im buying stuff now just to hold on to for later, any ideals on leds to equate to a 1000w hps, and best places online/in-store to buy led. I'm keeping in mind cyber monday/black friday sales, plus my 10% employee discount at a verrrry popular online store .


----------



## GCMDH (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is one led light , seems good quality one , I quote for their Super UFO LED . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?37-Super-UFO-LED-Grow-light-37.html


----------



## bravedave (Sep 5, 2014)

Had been looking for jars and had a couple weeks ago in this same Walmart...today I found these:

individually for $4.34 for the 1.12L one and $5.38 for the 2L one. Online the same items are almost double that. Wife picked one of each up for me to see if Iike them. Will be clearing the shelf I think.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 5, 2014)

bravedave said:


> Had been looking for jars and had a couple weeks ago in this same Walmart...today I found these:
> View attachment 3247256
> individually for $4.34 for the 1.12L one and $5.38 for the 2L one. Online the same items are almost double that. Wife picked one of each up for me to see if Iike them. Will be clearing the shelf I think.


Don't buy those crappy jars get Mason jars I use the half gallons they sell a 6 pack at Walmart for 11 bucks!I found a few 2 days ago I took them all..


----------



## bravedave (Sep 5, 2014)

Not crappy. Actually kind of nice. Ease of use probably better. Will certainly use the ones my wife brought home.

That said, I too ended out going with the "Ball" jars when I went down to clear the shelf of the other. I don't need the ease of burp more than I just need airtight storage. Ha! Good tip! I agree. Thinking too I may use the cliplock one as the "active" source.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 7, 2014)

I have had those clip ones and they wear out after 2 months with continuous use, I.e. my active jar. The mason jars are good and you get sooooo many for the price


----------



## bravedave (Sep 7, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I have had those clip ones and they wear out after 2 months with continuous use, I.e. my active jar. The mason jars are good and you get sooooo many for the price


I have one I have used for my coffee beans for over a decade...daily. Some are probably better than others.


----------



## chocobear (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey guys, thought I should let you all know my local hydro store is having a sale.

1000w Double Ended HPS 240v Gavitas 10% off and free shipping!

http://shop.gyostuff.com/Gavita-Pro-1000-DE-Complete-Fixture-906050.htm


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh my god, u guys in America seem to get such amazing deals on equipment!! 

Would love some of stuff u mentioned here if only I lived more of a postage friendly distance closer!

If anyone knows of UK based sites/shops, etc selling bargain/sale stuff ever then please do post too.


----------



## CommanderInKief (Sep 27, 2014)

chocobear said:


> Hey guys, thought I should let you all know my local hydro store is having a sale.
> 
> 1000w Double Ended HPS 240v Gavitas 10% off and free shipping!
> 
> http://shop.gyostuff.com/Gavita-Pro-1000-DE-Complete-Fixture-906050.htm


Just placed an order on one of these actually, called the people to confirm and they said they'd sent it out and everything is on its way already!

Honestly these lights are amazing and it's a pretty good deal considering the shipping is still free.


----------



## chocobear (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderInKief said:


> Just placed an order on one of these actually, called the people to confirm and they said they'd sent it out and everything is on its way already!
> 
> Honestly these lights are amazing and it's a pretty good deal considering the shipping is still free.


That's great, these guys are always a pleasure to deal with. They are a smaller local business so they try extra hard to make their customers happy


----------



## Banana444 (Sep 28, 2014)

Digilux bulbs cheap here! 400w and 1000w cheaper than anywhere. Just got 2 400w hps for 52$
http://www.vminnovations.com/Browse_543/Yard-and-Garden.html?sort=&show=12&page=1&manuf=465


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 29, 2014)

mbferts.com

Michigan business. Ferndale, if I recall correctly. I spoke with Tom and Sarah. 

I went to the shop and looked at their stock. I came out with a max pro fan, ducting, 4x8x7 gorilla grow tent (not the lite series), badass carbon filter and flange, and an 8count T5HO fixture and all bulbs; AND I SPENT A COUPLE HUNDRED LESS THAN I EXPECTED TO! !!!

Everything was brand new in-the-box and also customer service was top-notch as well. They even drove out to meet me halfway instead of me driving back to the shop to meet them.

I'm very happy I found them on the web in my area and I hope somebody gets use from the link and info.


----------



## rohis (Nov 18, 2014)

Bought a bunch of nectar for the gods nutes from monstergardens.com for less then $10 each the other day.


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 21, 2014)

jackal28 said:


> I have to agree with strictly, you are definitely a small minded individual. If you can't afford the setups then don't do them. As for your caddy threat, what a joke. This is a friendly forum with friendly people who are set on helping others out. That is what smoking is all about. What you don't seem to understand is that when you steal from someone you put yourself in a very dangerous position. I used to live in Texas and recently moved to a state with even more relaxed gun laws. Did you know that if someone so much as vandalizes your vehicle in Texas you have the right to shoot them dead even if they are running away, just as long as it is night time. You may want to consider that when you are explaining morals to your son. I live in an area now which is made up of about 50% military. I feel a great amount of pity on the person who tries to steal in my community. Despite the fact that I am a friendly person I do not tolerate your sort and I beg each day that someone will attempt to break into my house so that there will be one less of your kind in this world to prey on the good people.


I dis agree my friend about the laws in Texas though I'm ex military and *chl* concealed hand license jn case someone does not know and that is false about the vandalism.. Oh and I'm all for expressing creativity... But on buildings freeway sides or places that can't get painted over easy.. However there will always be a consequence it's only a matter of what.. And shooting to kill even if running away is false and completely un ethical you can kill a man for stealing cattle..why because he's taking from lively hood.. Could be justified easily and in multiple areas as well.. However telling people outrageous statements to scare and shake people up is not justified ..very easily could be the reason why so many wrongful,pre meditated, school,base,movies, etc they believe its ok or believe they could get away with it for some reason... Anyhow that's how my fist crop died listening to and assuming with out knowledge of fact and fiction.. Not to be rude or change the topic of thread however they have almost got teen cigarette smoking finished.. So lets try truth.. And as far as you can never shoot a person if attempting to avoid harm/or endangering a life of another individual..and especially un armed.. But again no disrespect I just needed to clarify that..Geneva conventions are a good structure to think of.. But what do I know I'm just a bartender..


----------



## nollie82 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just found these, they look pretty legit and priced super low right now.

Check these out...

- TomCat Adjustable Wing Reflectors ON SALE FOR $69.00

- LightHouse Air Cooled Hoods ON SALE FOR $129.99

- Delux Digital Ballasts 400w, 600w, 1000w ON SALE FROM $89.00


----------



## Aviar (Nov 30, 2014)

I found this setup. Anybody have any experience with these?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271052327597?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=570111995870&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Moolaur (Dec 15, 2014)

just under £70 for a 600W MH & HPS bulb with ballast, reflective hood and yoyo's good for beginners pretty good deal 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00KX25YII/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1418637132&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

Aviar said:


> I found this setup. Anybody have any experience with these?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271052327597?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=570111995870&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I have their 250w works great that's about all I can say for them though


----------



## bamboofarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Just bought a grow tent on ebay. Did a LOT of searching on the intronets.
$75.00 for 32x32x63 (the one I bought)
$159.99 for 78x78x78
$139.41 for 96x48x78
The tents are 600D!  I will update with a quality report when mine arrives.
If the link doesn't work the Seller is 'Vidagoods'.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390973710808?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=660332467277&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## alcohol (Dec 31, 2014)

looks like junk


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2015)

CHANGE YOUR BULBS FOOLS!!! 
www.ebay.com/itm/160978225325?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=460154259693&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## alcohol (Jan 5, 2015)

Growerled said:


> But it seems that this junk is different . http://www.ecosunlite.com/html_info/FAQ.html


seems like you just created your account to advertise your companies grow light. It is junk. White LEDs are the new rage, not that purple hue.


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Jan 14, 2015)

i got a pretty good deal on my veg lights, 4ft 6 lamp t5 ho, $140 shipped, so not bad and i dont have to deal with any questionable sites.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400767955686?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 27, 2015)

Just as a general rule of thumb, are there some highly regarded greenhouse/growroom suppliers online that have discounts/deals, solid advice, great customer service, and/or cheap shipping?

As I look for info, I've run across GrowersHouse, MonsterGardens, GreenTrees Hydroponics, for example. Are they good? Are there better? Anyplace, wholesaler, retailer, coop, buying club..... are there some companies we should absolutely know about to get our growroom equipment/nutes/supplies?


----------



## cheneybarczewski (Jan 29, 2015)

Most fairly priced 600w LED panel that isn't shit quality? anyone?


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 31, 2015)

ratchet hangers w/metal gears . $$ 9.49 amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Adjustable-Improved-Internal/dp/B0098R0600/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422704478&sr=8-1&keywords=ratchet+hangers


----------



## bravedave (Feb 2, 2015)

I know alot of people use Promix HP as it has extra Dolimite and the added Mycorrhazae root fungi. The cheapest I have seen is $52 for 3.8 cf. However...
You can buy basic Promix at Home Depot for $14 for 2.2 cf. Adjusting for size difference thats $21 for 3.8 cf. You can buy 2.2 lbs of Mykos for $25, One only needs at most $2 of that to treat the 3.8 cf of promix. You can get extra dolomite for about .$1.5 a lb. which even doubled puts me at half the price of Promix HP with very little work.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 6, 2015)

What is a good quality smaller grow tent. Can I get one for 100$? 
Does anyone sell a tent fully equipped?
I wanted to buy all my equipment at once to get the discount and free shipping..any legit sites?


----------



## CannaReview (Feb 6, 2015)

bravedave said:


> I know alot of people use Promix HP as it has extra Dolimite and the added Mycorrhazae root fungi. The cheapest I have seen is $52 for 3.8 cf. However...
> You can buy basic Promix at Home Depot for $14 for 2.2 cf. Adjusting for size difference thats $21 for 3.8 cf. You can buy 2.2 lbs of Mykos for $25, One only needs at most $2 of that to treat the 3.8 cf of promix. You can get extra dolomite for about .$1.5 a lb. which even doubled puts me at half the price of Promix HP with very little work.



LOL Pro Mix at $52 that's insane! Is that in the US? I sell it all day long for $27.50 and even up north 8 hours from my location its about $40.


----------



## bravedave (Feb 6, 2015)

CannaReview said:


> LOL Pro Mix at $52 that's insane! Is that in the US? I sell it all day long for $27.50 and even up north 8 hours from my location its about $40.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=promix hp

You have a link? I agree, insane.
But no, here in the US I buy the ingredients separate, mix my own, and produce something better than the HP...all for less than you or da boys up north pay. LOL


----------



## CannaReview (Feb 7, 2015)

bravedave said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=promix hp
> 
> You have a link? I agree, insane.
> But no, here in the US I buy the ingredients separate, mix my own, and produce something better than the HP...all for less than you or da boys up north pay. LOL


No link to my shop but yes with the shipping charges and not many skids per truck load I'd imaging it would be pretty high outside of Canada. You don't have to use any pre made mediums. Even no name peat from a garden store as long as it doesn't have food and organic stuff added in that might retain water can be made into a good medium. Peat, dolo lime and perlite.


----------



## Jason9922 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone have suggestion on where I can get 1" ID black poly hosing and connectors that's not crazy expensive//


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 15, 2015)

Roseman said:


> 200 Watt CFL - $30
> 
> Super CFL Reflector, $32
> 
> ...


200w CFL is $69.76 now


----------



## lmoore2680 (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking for controlling everything in one of my rooms do they make such I.e. lights,fans,co2,de/humidifier

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> Looking for controlling everything in one of my rooms do they make such I.e. lights,fans,co2,de/humidifier
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Find a c.a.p. extreme greenhouse controller.they went out of business,but mine is awesome..there are other variations from other companies too but not as user friendly IMO..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jason9922 said:


> Anyone have suggestion on where I can get 1" ID black poly hosing and connectors that's not crazy expensive//


Petsmart(I refer to it as hydrosmart) or its equal competitor...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What is a good quality smaller grow tent. Can I get one for 100$?
> Does anyone sell a tent fully equipped?
> I wanted to buy all my equipment at once to get the discount and free shipping..any legit sites?


EBay.
You can get a tent for 100$ or fully equipped all in one,lights,nutes, everything,@$500..give or take with options.
Good luck.


----------



## Jason9922 (Feb 17, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Petsmart(I refer to it as hydrosmart) or its equal competitor...


there wasn't anything at petsmart


----------



## Spends alot (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.lumepower.com/collections/frontpage/products/l-model-digital-ballast?variant=1060820637

I run these ballast never had a problem with any of them


----------



## bravedave (Feb 18, 2015)

Spends alot said:


> http://www.lumepower.com/collections/frontpage/products/l-model-digital-ballast?variant=1060820637
> 
> I run these ballast never had a problem with any of them


Do you work on commission? . I have the Quantum 600 these are modeled after. Nice price if they hold up. How long have you not had a problem? Thinking about adding 1K.


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Feb 21, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What is a good quality smaller grow tent. Can I get one for 100$?
> Does anyone sell a tent fully equipped?
> I wanted to buy all my equipment at once to get the discount and free shipping..any legit sites?


i just bought a tent on ebay $97 and change, its supposed to be here monday. if its worth sh!t ill post a link to the seller.

till then i just stumbled on the guys with amazing prices on T5 fluros, $40 cheaper then anywhere ive seen:
http://www.greenlightingwholesale.com/collections/clearance/products/6-lamp-t5-fluorescent-high-bay-with-ge-nema-premium-ballast


i just reallized ^these lights are on clearance so that price wont last


----------



## Jason9922 (Feb 21, 2015)

WOW those T5's are cheap! 6 bulb for $105. To bad all 4 of my T5's are Sunleaves 6 bulb T5 HO lights because I need some new bulbs bad but can't afford $42 per light for new bulbs. Fucking way to expensive. Wish I would have just taken that money and spent it on a quality pair of lED lights.


----------



## AK Grower (Feb 22, 2015)

This set up is $550.00 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Grow-Package-Sealed-Filter/dp/B00OS9EW5S/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawngarden&ie=UTF8&qid=1424670378&sr=1-1&keywords=grow+tent+kit+complete+package


----------



## AK Grower (Feb 22, 2015)

They also have a larger one 5' x 5' with a 1000 watt light for $899.00


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Feb 23, 2015)

Jason9922 said:


> WOW those T5's are cheap! 6 bulb for $105. To bad all 4 of my T5's are Sunleaves 6 bulb T5 HO lights because I need some new bulbs bad but can't afford $42 per light for new bulbs. Fucking way to expensive. Wish I would have just taken that money and spent it on a quality pair of lED lights.


dude i must be missing someing 42 ea for t5's!?!?!


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 23, 2015)

T5s 8 tube... and smaller units too. Excellent prices. sale ends 2/26

http://growershouse.com/grow-crew-ho-t5-4-8-bulbs-fixture-with-bulbs


----------



## Jason9922 (Feb 24, 2015)

FiddlersGreen said:


> dude i must be missing someing 42 ea for t5's!?!?!


I'm sorry I should have been clearer, $42 for 6 separate 4ft bulbs, not just for one bulb. lol


----------



## SSS2015 (Mar 2, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> View attachment 3181023
> 
> THANK YOU AMAZON! EVERYTHING FOR UNDER $150!


Frozen Chozen can I ask for your help in my thread in the noobs section mate? 

Are these light's you've linked from amazon....do they work alright? they are very cheap. What's the warranty like? 

I saw these in my searches and I wasn't sure what the quality is like. How have they been going?


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 2, 2015)

SSS2015 said:


> Frozen Chozen can I ask for your help in my thread in the noobs section mate?
> 
> Are these light's you've linked from amazon....do they work alright? they are very cheap. What's the warranty like?
> 
> I saw these in my searches and I wasn't sure what the quality is like. How have they been going?


Everything is Awesome.... the 600 watt Apollo won me the last party cup grow comp..... Tag me in the thread, I'll help if I can...

By the Way, here's another great deal!


50% off Purple Widow regular seeds from Provisionseeds.com !!!!!!!!!

******************************************************************************************************

*Purple Widow* An unknown White Widow cross, crossed with our Deep Purple Kush. The Purple Widow stays from short to medium height and is recommended that she be topped/fimmed due to the tight nodes. With tight dense nugs covered in sugar, there is no reason not to grow her. She gives off a fruity, earthy smell and does very well indoors or outdoors. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LINK^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*******************************************************************************************************

*We get first crack at it guys!* They only have regular seeds right now, but I can tell you now, some of you will want a male or two! @provisionseeds is also going to give us
*50% off!* Get on it people! Show them as much love as you can, they have shown us tons!

Use that link and the code *"PROPROMO15"* to get 50% off their PURPLE WIDOW now!


----------



## black jesus (Apr 2, 2015)

You can get fem seeds from herbies for cheaper


Anyone know a good carbon filter for the low. I know they phresh is a good price but I just want to find a good deal. I think the best deal is from my local shop who has a mountain air for $100. That what she said when I was already buying $120 worth of stuff I hope she do switch up on me


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't speak for these products, but the top seller is $85.http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2051541.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC0.A0.H0.Xcarbon+filter.TRS0&_nkw=carbon+filter&_sacat=11700


----------



## CannaReview (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm its not really that cheap ($118 CDN) once you add the $63 for shipping, duties and Canadian/US exchange. It would be cheaper to buy locally from a hydro store. On top of that you're not dealing with ETC/UL/CSA approve fans.

http://cart.payments.ebay.com/sc/add?ssPageName=CART:ATC&item=iid:191114755011,qty:1

Looking at it with out having my catalogues in-font of me I can sell a in-line fan for about $90-100 that is not Chinese made with UL certification and a small 4" charcoal filter probably for $70 ish.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah ebay can get you really messed up...for a lot of stuff I check the seller ratings on amazon....that Ipower is crap......I trying to get this deal off cl a guy is sell a can 33 with the muffler and fan for $79... He says it's new but who knows. The fan I have now is an active air and I got it from my local shop used for $15. For the most part grow stuff is pretty cheap out here


----------



## Hgrow (Apr 3, 2015)

USD 89 for this UFO , anyone used this before , not bad .http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?23-Par-LED-Grow-light-23.html


----------



## CannaReview (Apr 3, 2015)

Checking my cost in the catalogs I could do Mountain Air 416 filter and VKM 4 fan http://vents-us.com/item/4777/VKM_100/ for $180+ (walk into the store prince/+tax no problem). Would I like to make more sure but its doable by most hydro stores. One line out of town/province sale might have to be higher to compensate for any warranty returns probably $30 more.

I wouldn't recommend a small filter like that as once you start to have humidity issues it won't work as good. Next side up or bigger if you can fit it would be better. That thing wouldn't work good in a 4x4 tent. Maybe a 2x4 with few plants.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 3, 2015)

Best deal I got was today for a new can-filter 33, can-fan and duct muffler all for $79 off Craigslist


----------



## ULEN (Apr 23, 2015)

Best deal for solar you can find around.

http://rollitup.org/t/solicit-solar-15-kwh.868589/


----------



## Traxx187 (May 2, 2015)

gonna install a 600 w cool tube, problem is whats a good inline fan for this? this is my first time using a fan.. maybe something also to keep the noise down.. heard about scrubbers? what do you guys think about ipowers fan?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 6, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What is a good quality smaller grow tent. Can I get one for 100$?
> Does anyone sell a tent fully equipped?
> I wanted to buy all my equipment at once to get the discount and free shipping..any legit sites?


Secret Jardin DS 60 is amazing. Only 2x2 though.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (May 7, 2015)

I've bought 2 of these 5x5s at $143 ea, free shipping, from FL.

They beat a lot of the cheap ones, easily.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponic-Grow-Growing-Tent-Box-Room-Greenhouse-System-Mylar-5-x-5-x-68-/390966453249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b076aa401


----------



## captainspliffheart (May 22, 2015)

Hi I have this SunBuddha Self Ballast Metal Halide lamp 400w really good lamp was £29 ,I use in horizontal position, saved me a load since i didnt have to buy any ballast equipment -really excellent ! dont think they do hps though !
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00XW61LMU


----------



## TerpCylia (May 26, 2015)

black jesus said:


> You can get fem seeds from herbies for cheaper
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good carbon filter for the low. I know they phresh is a good price but I just want to find a good deal. I think the best deal is from my local shop who has a mountain air for $100. That what she said when I was already buying $120 worth of stuff I hope she do switch up on me


Check out the new Block Ops carbon filters at eHydroponics.com :

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=12934&cid=656

They also match prices on all gear.


----------



## 420PMAM (May 27, 2015)

Fish ordered some seeds from Seed City, really cheap compared to most sites, the sale items are pennies  AK48 worked out with postage to around £5 and got a free cheese with it.


----------



## silclay (May 30, 2015)

I made an order at Seed City - they gave me a free seed.
The order didn't arrive and when it was returned by the post office to seed City they sent it to me 
FREE of Charge

seed City are the best - I haven't found better prices or more options
AND they really care if your order gets through
when you email them THEY ACTUALLY ANSWER


----------



## kingkasc (May 31, 2015)

I'm in need of:
(1)8 1000w complete lights
(2)Good carbon filter[6+ plants 8x6 room]
(3)De-humidifier 
(4)AC unit
(5)fans


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 5, 2015)

*NEW KING1200W Powerful Full Spectrum LED Grow Light *
I just picked up this light by winning the auction on ebay for *$289.00* free shipping. They are buy it now for $389 but be patient and win the auction which is typically $289. The light arrived within 2 days and I believe it is brighter than the Mars 2 1200w. I hooked it up and it is amazing. I will be using it in a 5x5 tent. I'll post updates on my grow page. Cheers.
 
Technical Specification:
LED Type: 6W High Power LEDs from Bridgelux and Epistar LED.
LED Power : 200X6W=1200W (equivalent to traditional 1500W LED Grow light)
Power Consumption: 429W+-5% (consumes less energy ,but much more brighter )
Working Voltage: 85v - 265v
Lumens: 48200-56000lm
Operating Temperature: 90°F -110°F (32.2°C - 43.3°C)
10-band Spectrum: 440nm 450nm 455nm 460nm 610nm 630nm 650nm 660nm, 3500K, 730nm 
Thermal Management :4 x 120mm dual bearing cooling fans
Product Dimension: 400x400x60mm (13.1x13.1x2.37inches ) 
Coverage Area about 6 x 6 Square Feet ( The lighting area and the height are changeable according to different plants and environments )
Features :
Deep penetration : Good lighting penetration , can penetrate to the deep of the plants 
Modular Internal Build: Fully upgradable, easy warranties
Thermal Management: Custom copper core heatsinks quickly dissipates heat for cool operating temperatures
Powerful: 2nd Generation ultra penetration 6W LEDs light deep into the canopy
Versatile: Power cord available in 110v, 220v and international plugs
Lighter weight: Much lighter than the same products in the marketplace, safer for hanging . 
Plants: Suitable for both vegetative phrase and flowering phrase 
KING LED Grow Lights Advantages:
Environmentally friendly - No Mercury, 100% recyclable
Easy Maintenance: No bulb replacements
Up to 65% energy savings compared to HID
Robust growth: grow 2x the yield of HID
Long LED Lifespan: 50,000+ hrs
No accessories necessary: no cooling equipment, ballast or reflectors needed
Can be used with any growing method - hydroponic, aeroponics, soil
Integrated heavy duty ratcheting hanging system
*Aluminum Herbal Pollen Set of 3 Screen Size stackable sifter 120 90 60 Micron *
I also picked up these screens for $24.95 on ebay. I have not used them yet but you can bet I will!
* *


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 5, 2015)

So an LED that pulls 429W, is called 1200W but equivalent to 1500W? Yeah...

That "King LED" is a piece of shit. That's why it's on eBay and sells for under $300.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 5, 2015)

Amaximus said:


> So an LED that pulls 429W, is called 1200W but equivalent to 1500W? Yeah...
> 
> That "King LED" is a piece of shit. That's why it's on eBay and sells for under $300.


The Mars 2 1200w draws 560w and grows beast flowers. This light is comparable. Do your homework. I'm definitely not saying it is better than the Mars 2 until I actually grow with it.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 6, 2015)

You miss the point. The Mars is a complete piece of shit as well. It is not a secret. It's common knowledge. The King (laughable name) is even worse. It doesn't matter if it's comparable because your comparing it to an overpriced, over-hyped, garbage panel. Sorry. But it is.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 7, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


>


very nice work of the mars just bought a 600w cool tube next is this beast fuck what ppl say it grows!


----------



## bravedave (Jun 9, 2015)

Boveda 62% minis 

10 for $9.99. 

Cigarsinternational.com

*gift me a box of CAO Maduros and bring your order above $49 and you also will get free shipping.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 9, 2015)

*NEW 1.5" x 1.5 Inch 98 Count Sheet Rockwool Stonewool Grow Media Starter Cubes *
$14.95 for 98 cubes on ebay.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 9, 2015)

*Ona Pro Gel 1 Gallon Pail 4L eliminate odor control neutralizing clean*
Always gellin to knock down the funk. I'll post all the best deals here. If someone knows another source that is cheaper please respond. We all need the best deals. Thank you.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 9, 2015)

* 50 2" INCH NET CUP POTS HYDROPONIC SYSTEM GROW $6.45 ebay*
* *


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 9, 2015)

*Flashlight Style Electric Mill Grinder Herb Tobacco Spice Crusher Muller Tool $4 ebay*


----------



## MrGalikanookis (Jun 11, 2015)

I have been using these for a while now and they are super reasonable for your small tent garden inlet filtration needs 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/236633095/grow-tent-inlet-hepa-filter-in-6-inch-to?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=grow tent inlet&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## noysy (Jun 13, 2015)

http://goo.gl/rSMULb
--------------------------------


Marshydro 600w LED 120*5w
$141 inclu. shipping

Average light or not, good price!!


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 14, 2015)

^^^^ Cheap price or not, MARS LED's are pieces of shit. I implore anyone that doesn't know LED's to stay away from MARS. They are known to be misrepresented, overpriced garbage. Save the extra cash for a good panel (A51, optic, hans).

You can buy a gallon of milk that will expire in 24 hours for less than a dollar. its a good price for a gallon of milk. Would you buy it?


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 14, 2015)

Amaximus said:


> ^^^^ Cheap price or not, MARS LED's are pieces of shit. I implore anyone that doesn't know LED's to stay away from MARS. They are known to be misrepresented, overpriced garbage. Save the extra cash for a good panel (A51, optic, hans).
> 
> You can buy a gallon of milk that will expire in 24 hours for less than a dollar. its a good price for a gallon of milk. Would you buy it?


Maybe you can link the best deals on your favorite lights? If I am putting down $1200 for a light it would be a Spectrum King LED.


----------



## werm11 (Jun 15, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Maybe you can link the best deals on your favorite lights? If I am putting down $1200 for a light it would be a Spectrum King LED.


This would be a terrible decision. I hope no one new to led decides to follow your advice. No offense to you sir but lights like these are less efficient than traditional hps grow lights. Did that advertisement say it covers a 6x6 area? That's absolutely absurd. Do yourself a favor and put that money toward a quality light. Several options are currently available and several more options are on the verge of release. I'd be happy to share if you're interested

EDIT: I thought you were still talking about the King LED that you won on ebay. Spectrum King LED looks to be different and possibly uses Cree emitters. I still wouldn't buy that one but I definitely wouldn't touch the eBay light with a 10 foot pole


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 16, 2015)

werm11 said:


> This would be a terrible decision. I hope no one new to led decides to follow your advice. No offense to you sir but lights like these are less efficient than traditional hps grow lights. Did that advertisement say it covers a 6x6 area? That's absolutely absurd. Do yourself a favor and put that money toward a quality light. Several options are currently available and several more options are on the verge of release. I'd be happy to share if you're interested
> 
> EDIT: I thought you were still talking about the King LED that you won on ebay. Spectrum King LED looks to be different and possibly uses Cree emitters. I still wouldn't buy that one but I definitely wouldn't touch the eBay light with a 10 foot pole


The king LED was $300 on ebay. I'll show you what it can produce in a 4x4 tent when it is coupled with a few cfl bulbs. Im using a much weaker led currently along with four 45w cfl bulbs. I'm happy with the results. I am sure hps is great for you but there definitely is a place for led especially for a light that is so inexpensive. I repeat, the cheap led panels do work when used in conjunction with some cfl's.


----------



## werm11 (Jun 16, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> The king LED was $300 on ebay. I'll show you what it can produce in a 4x4 tent when it is coupled with a few cfl bulbs. Im using a much weaker led currently along with four 45w cfl bulbs. I'm happy with the results. I am sure hps is great for you but there definitely is a place for led especially for a light that is so inexpensive. I repeat, the cheap led panels do work when used in conjunction with some cfl's.


I don't use hps. I use quality led. Of course that panel will keep the plants alive but you are using more energy to get smaller yields


----------



## not4n (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-product-semiconductor-refrigerator-small-fish-tank-chillers-cycle-refrigeration-cooling-equipment-200W/2021617587.html

200w chiller for aquarium...could be used for DWC, AERO, RDWC, NFT, etc., etc.,...


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jul 4, 2015)

not4n said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-product-semiconductor-refrigerator-small-fish-tank-chillers-cycle-refrigeration-cooling-equipment-200W/2021617587.html
> 
> 200w chiller for aquarium...could be used for DWC, AERO, RDWC, NFT, etc., etc.,...


excellent post...what is the optimum temp for a dwc rez?


----------



## LordDiesel (Jul 4, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> excellent post...what is the optimum temp for a dwc rez?


~17°c (62-64°f)


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jul 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What is a good quality smaller grow tent. Can I get one for 100$?
> Does anyone sell a tent fully equipped?
> I wanted to buy all my equipment at once to get the discount and free shipping..any legit sites?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E6CZPJO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00 i have one and for the price its damn good all metal and no cheap plastic connectors


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jul 13, 2015)

black jesus said:


> Yeah ebay can get you really messed up...for a lot of stuff I check the seller ratings on amazon....that Ipower is crap......I trying to get this deal off cl a guy is sell a can 33 with the muffler and fan for $79... He says it's new but who knows. The fan I have now is an active air and I got it from my local shop used for $15. For the most part grow stuff is pretty cheap out here


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QW50ATS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLSETX400DHMCT6-400-Watt-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005GYRB9S/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8 works good for me


----------



## black jesus (Jul 13, 2015)

Dubbz415 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QW50ATS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


its up to you but i wouldnt chance it with that filter.....if its all you can get then go for it. i would spend the $70-100 for the a good filter and get the fan used... so it would cost the same. the can filter and fan i got for $70 still works and great....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmmm two questions for the group..........i am a longtime runner of magnetic ballasts with eye hortilux blue and hps bulbs. If i wanted to add an led to my flowering tent or my veg tent which would you rec to me? My budget is tight, i like saving money kinda guy. Secondly Anyone seen a 4 x 4 x 7-8' tents at a decent price?


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jul 13, 2015)

black jesus said:


> its up to you but i wouldnt chance it with that filter.....if its all you can get then go for it. i would spend the $70-100 for the a good filter and get the fan used... so it would cost the same. the can filter and fan i got for $70 still works and great....


for my setup they work grate even got another for free from some shipping mishaps


----------



## black jesus (Jul 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hmmm two questions for the group..........i am a longtime runner of magnetic ballasts with eye hortilux blue and hps bulbs. If i wanted to add an led to my flowering tent or my veg tent which would you rec to me? My budget is tight, i like saving money kinda guy. Secondly Anyone seen a 4 x 4 x 7-8' tents at a decent price?


I wouldn't add an led unless you was going just run that only....mixed lights confuse me. If you think you need more light get a bigger ballast...they cost about $60+...if you run just enough light you would yield more then adding too much light/ heat...and also look into strains that yield more...or run more smaller ones


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 13, 2015)

mixed lights=mixed spectrums....still confused?


----------



## *Junk (Jul 14, 2015)

For those who don't know (I didn't have time to read all 120 pages of this post)

There is a site that does something similar to this idea. I'm not sure if you guys collide on any items...but people see really good deals & post them for other people to get. Or coupon codes or whatever.

I've used a deal someone has pointed out to me several times. The computer I use for work, I got from a deal there, $275 for a decent laptop (a few years ago anyway)

fatwallet.com


(disclaimer: I don't work for them, have any affiliation with any companies they represent...I haven't even checked to see if the site is still up. But it last time I checked, it was a party in there, so I imagine it's sticking around for a while. The laptop I got was normally $450)


----------



## bravedave (Jul 14, 2015)

Pr


*Junk said:


> For those who don't know (I didn't have time to read all 120 pages of this post)
> 
> There is a site that does something similar to this idea. I'm not sure if you guys collide on any items...but people see really good deals & post them for other people to get. Or coupon codes or whatever.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it is implied the we are talking deals related to growing. I mean, of course, there are orher "deal" sites for other things? R u high?


----------



## *Junk (Jul 15, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Pr
> 
> Pretty sure it is implied the we are talking deals related to growing. I mean, of course, there are orher "deal" sites for other things? R u high?


Pretty sure I picked that up...

If you go to the site & type in Dehumidifier, or Air Conditioner, or any number of things you might need related to growing you will find it. R u lazy?


----------



## bravedave (Jul 15, 2015)

*Junk said:


> Pretty sure I picked that up...
> 
> If you go to the site & type in Dehumidifier, or Air Conditioner, or any number of things you might need related to growing you will find it. R u lazy?


Pretty sure that anyone can type in homedepot.com or "da google" and search on air conditioner and find something to choose from. Now if I did find or purchase a mini-split at some fantastic price after doing that search...THAT is what might get posted here. Yes, I would be lazy if I only provided the link to the store.


----------



## *Junk (Jul 15, 2015)

"Pretty sure that anyone can type in homedepot.com"

Maybe, I'm also pretty sure you can't type in fatwallet.com

You haven't even looked at what it is. That's what I like to see...ignorant confrontation & sarcasm. 

It's not a store genius. Research not exactly your strong suit?

It's a forum where people post good deals they find, double coupons, electronic coupons, discount codes that are only good for a day or two, brick & mortar store deals. You know Bravedave, & you might not find this as funny as I do...but it's just so ironic. When I think about it, it's an awful lot like what you are doing here?  I wonder if one could make use of it? Huh...let me ponder?

Now if one were looking for a good deal on an A/C, they could check that site. Their deals/coupons don't show up on a search engine Bravedave, because search engines usually won't rank a deal site above a store. So the people often won't see them with a search Bravedave. 

But, why would go through the effort of an internet search as a first step, when there is an entire forum of "deal" crack addicts constantly updating the site...posting deals on all kinds of things, *INCLUDING stuff used for growing!* Things like...I dunno, say scales, DH, AC, Humidifiers, tools, pots, wet vacs, Tents, RO systems, fans, meters, timers, hydroponics, grow lights occasionally. Do I need to keep going Bravedave?

The site is hit or miss. Not everything is a "steal." The deals tend to be cyclical. If you type in hydroponic, you will see that companies were giving away free boxes of nutes/teas as samples a year or so ago. A lot of people missed out on that Bravedave, because they probably weren't aware of/checking the site. 

You see Bravedave, *I'm not looking for anything at the moment. *So, I'm sure you can imagine how it would be difficult for me to contribute to this thread in the manner in which Sherriff sarcasm, passive aggressive "noob" harassing Dave has deemed it lawful. 

But I'm also sure you can see, how it would be helpful to the thread, & the people on this forum, if people simply knew about a site that does some of the legwork for them. Even if nothing ever comes of it to get posted here, someone may find a deal on something else that they find helpful in their lives. & you know Bravedave? I think that is OK. So, being that it may possibly help this thread, & the people here at RIU, I thought it was a good thing to let people know about. 

So people who* are* looking for deals, may find one by checking that site, that has thousands of members, who are constantly updating the forum with new deals they found. My laptop was anecdotal evidence. 

See, I would like to help a brother out, who is looking for _something_. I would like to make their job in searching for deals a little easier, so I posted the site. It's a lot easier than Pm'ing everybody in the thread don't you think Bravedave? 

& who would object to me simply pointing out a site where I have found deals on stuff & other people might find deals on growing equipment...*in a thread that is about deals on growing equipment! *Apparently Bravedave does. Because it's somehow lazy for me, to give you a deal site to check. But it is not lazy to refuse to check it, instead charging ME with checking it, for equipment I don't need right now. The way it will work Bravedave, is that people who *are* looking for deals, & aware of this thread, might stumble upon something & post it here for the benefit of all. I have had great success using that site for almost anything. 

Do you have any more problems or issues now that I have fully explained it? I could try to flesh it out further for you, but it may require the use of a picture book. 

I'm new to *this* forum, I'm not new to this game, farming, or forums in general. So save the condescending "R u high?" comments. I posted something helpful, & certainly not so out of topic that the "well known farmer" needs to descend from his throne to eschew my contribution. Get over yourself.


For any who missed it, it's a site called "Fatwallet.com" They have forums with people updating any deals they find, or just a general search bar. They have grow related stuff there like I mentioned above. Use it, don't use it, I don't care. I just thought it might be helpful for you guys, & this thread to know about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2015)

*Junk said:


> "Pretty sure that anyone can type in homedepot.com"
> 
> Maybe, I'm also pretty sure you can't type in fatwallet.com
> 
> ...


Wow... My folks were English teachers and that novel impressed even me!

This is a bit of a tough and tumble kinda forum, and plenty of people like to throw their weight around- mostly those without a lot of weight in their growroom, lol

So let them talk their shit and you keep contributing good content. Speaking of which, got any pics of your grow?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 15, 2015)

Good content? I laughed.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 15, 2015)

*Junk said:


> "Pretty sure that anyone can type in homedepot.com"
> 
> Maybe, I'm also pretty sure you can't type in fatwallet.com
> 
> ...


Wow.  I apologize for questioning a supposed generic link posting of a site you bought a laptop from 2 years ago, but "the lady doth protest too much, methinks".


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 21, 2015)

looking for site for cheapest blockbuster 6 reflector, and a 3x3 secret jardin tent.. looking to upgrade my whole grow area so basically a website thats got deals i usually get off ebay or amazon but would like to try something else for once..


----------



## Mr.Buds (Jul 27, 2015)

I have 6" cool tubes with housing in great condition and 2 1000 watt harvest pro hps/mh ballast for sale. Only used for one harvest cycle. $100 bucks for everything. Everything in mint condition. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dlowks (Jul 31, 2015)

420 magazine sponsor..Gow kart has 400w 600w 1000w light kits on sale 
http://gro-kart.com/grow-light-kits.html


----------



## innerG (Aug 4, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Wow.  I apologize for questioning a supposed generic link posting of a site you bought a laptop from 2 years ago, but "the lady doth protest too much, methinks".


Fatwallet has legit deals posted, they don't sell the stuff lol. Slickdeals is a similar site

It's like cheapassgamer for non-gaming stuff


----------



## bravedave (Aug 4, 2015)

innerG said:


> Fatwallet has legit deals posted, they don't sell the stuff lol. Slickdeals is a similar site
> 
> It's like cheapassgamer for non-gaming stuff


Looks like @*Junk departed completely after his little spamming was exposed. I will miss his heartfelt renderings.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.discounttommy.com/c-133-grow-light-kits.aspx http://www.discounttommy.com/c-2-hydroponics-growing.aspx


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 4, 2015)

I guess discount tommy has ok deals free delivery in the us.


----------



## SativaSage (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey everyone, can I get peoples thoughts on this buy? With a Mylar Grow Tent 100x100x200cm, 1 LED light panel, 130W CFL Lamp, Heavy Duty Timer and a pair of Reflector hangers it seems like a bargain to me? I'm a new grower though so I'm not sure if there is something I'm missing, the link has all the item specs. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hydroponic-6400K-CFL-Bulb-LED-Panel-1M-Grow-Tent-Light-Ventilation-Combo-Kit-/271866667976?hash=item3f4c8423c8


----------



## smink13 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bulkapothacary.com for all your organic needs. I use this site for cannabis cooking materials. Lots of good stuff


----------



## Johnny-mariseed (Oct 3, 2015)

1000 watt light and ballast kit recommendation and deals?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 3, 2015)

My cousin bought a few of them Hydrofarm LUMii 6 inch air cooled hoods. Thier really built well and have specular aluminum all inside. Even on the end walls around the flange. Most of your price point hoods dont have this. These are as good as any Sun Systems hood. The ballast cord is in the correct spot too (not in the flange).Nice hinged glass frame and thick gasket. 84$ a piece here in town. 75$ i believe in online stores. They might have changed the name of the reflector to xtra sun recently. Also thier blue xtrasun digital dimmable 1000 watt ballasts are as low as 180$. They kind of go with this hood. This is a quality Hydrofarm product too. They back them anyways. Good name brand quality hood and ballast for a really great price.


----------



## Johnny-mariseed (Oct 3, 2015)

since1991 said:


> My cousin bought a few of them Hydrofarm LUMii 6 inch air cooled hoods. Thier really built well and have specular aluminum all inside. Even on the end walls around the flange. Most of your price point hoods dont have this. These are as good as any Sun Systems hood. Nice hinged glass frame and thick gasket. 84$ a piece here in town. 75$ i believe in online stores. They might have changed the name of the reflector to xtra sun recently. Also thier blue xtrasun digital dimmable 1000 watt ballasts are as low as 180$. They kind of go with this hood. This is a quality Hydrofarm product too. They back them anyways. Good name brand quality hood and ballast for a really great price.


----------



## FLA TOKIN (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get good, cheap grow tents?

I already got a deal on a brand new 1000watt HPS w/ ballast & air cooled hood for 117.99 +tax at my local hydro store. 

Thanks.


----------



## innerG (Oct 6, 2015)

Amazon has pretty decent prices from what I've seen


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Valueline 6 Inch 435 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan - $79.00 > http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html
> 
> 15 feet of sticky back Velcro ( "2 piece" ) $13.19 SHIPPED- http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=70347395&categoryId=74598
> 
> Valueline 8 Inch 745 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan $99.90 - http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-745-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2261.html


just thought id throw this out there for those of you who live by a LOWES they have a 8 inch 500cfm duct fat for 38 dollars, 6inch 240cfm for 28.....


----------



## since1991 (Oct 7, 2015)

Post a link . Iam interested. I saw an inline at menards awhile back but it was 4" i believe and overpriced. In the bathroom fan section. Thanks!!


----------



## Igotthe6 (Oct 7, 2015)

FLA TOKIN said:


> Does anyone know where to get good, cheap grow tents?
> 
> I already got a deal on a brand new 1000watt HPS w/ ballast & air cooled hood for 117.99 +tax at my local hydro store.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/381376568074?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Igotthe6 (Oct 7, 2015)

Johnny-mariseed said:


> 1000 watt light and ballast kit recommendation and deals?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000w-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Digital-Ballast-Kit-Hangers-6-in-Timer-Complete-1000watt-/121137894194?var=&hash=item1c34619332


----------



## Igotthe6 (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191638846334


----------



## Johnny-mariseed (Oct 12, 2015)

Igotthe6 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000w-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Digital-Ballast-Kit-Hangers-6-in-Timer-Complete-1000watt-/121137894194?var=&hash=item1c34619332


Do you run one of these? How are they?


----------



## Igotthe6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Johnny-mariseed said:


> Do you run one of these? How are they?


3 they work great.. I dont run their bulbs. I think it's $132 for ballast cord set and cool tube with small reflector.It works as good as my Quantam


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 14, 2015)

innerG said:


> Amazon has pretty decent prices from what I've seen




No doubt..I bought a macro lens that clips on any cell phone for 8$ delivered.

Got a 3 foot long Cajun wooden mixing paddle for making bubble hash for 10$ delivered

25$ 5 gallon bubble bags delivered.


----------



## innerG (Oct 14, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> No doubt..I bought a macro lens that clips on any cell phone for 8$ delivered.
> 
> Got a 3 foot long Cajun wooden mixing paddle for making bubble hash for 10$ delivered
> 
> 25$ 5 gallon bubble bags delivered.


I got one of their package Apollo HID kits for under 200 and it worked great for my first crop. Upgraded with a cheap air cooled reflector and fan from there for my next and it worked great, way cheaper than our local hydro stores. 

Competitive prices on nutes and stuff too, if you get prime shipping on everything it's kind of hard to beat


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 14, 2015)

The coolest thing they got is the one click purchase..one click and few days later its in my mailbox.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 16, 2015)

so my hps bulb is alot more used than i first thought..........I just spent 1200.00 at the vet's on my service dog(had a tumor removed) so i am hit financially, anyone have a 600 hps bulb they'd be willing to share or sell cheap so i can still fire this pig up? I myself wont be able to afford it until the 3rd of next month, let me know please and thankyou.


----------



## Rastafaerie (Oct 16, 2015)

SativaSage said:


> Hey everyone, can I get peoples thoughts on this buy? With a Mylar Grow Tent 100x100x200cm, 1 LED light panel, 130W CFL Lamp, Heavy Duty Timer and a pair of Reflector hangers it seems like a bargain to me? I'm a new grower though so I'm not sure if there is something I'm missing, the link has all the item specs. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hydroponic-6400K-CFL-Bulb-LED-Panel-1M-Grow-Tent-Light-Ventilation-Combo-Kit-/271866667976?hash=item3f4c8423c8


You could make your own kit for cheaper. For starters you wouldn't need that LED panel. It's only 13.5w that ain't gunna go s**t. So it's basically a grow tent, a cfl lamp, and a timer.

Still, it's not a *bad* deal, so if you're lazy I say go for it. You''ll still need a fan and carbon filter though, those are not included.


----------



## panckage (Nov 13, 2015)

Probably a scam but 5A variacs on sale on ebay for $20 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331704466122?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I bought one just for the hell of it. The thing that gave me hope is that they is an amazon listing of these where people were getting these used (advertised as new) with missing screws and stuff but still working


----------



## bravedave (Nov 14, 2015)

panckage said:


> Probably a scam but 5A variacs on sale on ebay for $20
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331704466122?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I bought one just for the hell of it. The thing that gave me hope is that they is an amazon listing of these where people were getting these used (advertised as new) with missing screws and stuff but still working


Hey, an update upon arrival and use would be appreciated.


----------



## panckage (Nov 14, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Hey, an update upon arrival and use would be appreciated.


Well the listing was pulled so 99% sure it's a scam. But if I do get it I will most definitely update


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Igotthe6 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000w-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Digital-Ballast-Kit-Hangers-6-in-Timer-Complete-1000watt-/121137894194?var=&hash=item1c34619332


hey what brand is this ballast and which bulb did you get with it... i'm thinking about getting a few


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 17, 2015)

They are chinese may have 1 of several names. I just had one blow 2 days ago,sounded like a gun went off in basement.Called them,they shipped a new one as soon as fedex scanned old 1 in.I don't buy the cheap ones,I use eyehortilux bulbs,a bit more....almost as much as ballast and cool tube,but,they are worth the extra $40.


----------



## Honey Oil Riot Squad (Dec 17, 2015)

Anybody know of good deals on 4'x2' grow tents? (High enough for use with 400W HID)


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 17, 2015)

Easy bro. Go to ebay.com. In the search bar,type grow tent,take a gander!


----------



## Honey Oil Riot Squad (Dec 17, 2015)

Idk how I didn't think of ebay.... maybe I've been looking in the wrong places. Thanks!


----------



## PicklesRus (Dec 17, 2015)

Fans and heat sinks, goto your local electronics recycling depot, if you live in a city you will have at least one that receives tons (literally) of PC cases, other metal boxes, fans heat sinks, power supplies, etc etc etc.


----------



## panckage (Dec 18, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Hey, an update upon arrival and use would be appreciated.


This did turn out to be scam/mis-listing. I did get my money back though in the end


------------↑
Probably a scam but 5A variacs on sale on ebay for $20
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331704466122?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I bought one just for the hell of it. The thing that gave me hope is that they is an amazon listing of these where people were getting these used (advertised as new) with missing screws and stuff but still working


----------



## bravedave (Dec 18, 2015)

panckage said:


> This did turn out to be scam/mis-listing. I did get my money back though in the end
> 
> 
> ------------↑
> ...


Oh well...thanks.


----------



## crazyc123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dominator XXXL - http://growgreenmi.com/sunlight-supply-dominator-xxxl-8in-air-cooled-reflector - $155 each
Hydrofarm Raptor - http://growgreenmi.com/grow-lights/light-reflectors/8-raptor-reflector - $175 each
Magnum OCHO - http://growgreenmi.com/grow-lights/light-reflectors/magnum-xxxl-8-inch-air-cooled-8-plt - $175 each


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 9, 2016)

Apollo 1000W digital dimmable cool tube with timer, hangars and apollo mh/hps bulbs - amazon 230 bucks 
http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK600CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1452399266&sr=8-5&keywords=cool+tube


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

Carbon filter for a 4x4 tent. 6inch fan?


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 18, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VenTech-4-6-Inch-Virgin-Carbon-Charcoal-Air-Filter-Scrubber-Odor-Control-/190999144091?var=&hash=item7223c3e726


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 18, 2016)

here is a combo with free shipping.. I bought this one, runs quiet
http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLFANXINL6FILT6MD25C-6-Inch-25-Feet-Ducting/dp/B00DIIPTHA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453174001&sr=8-2&keywords=ipower+6"


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> here is a combo with free shipping.. I bought this one, runs quiet
> http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLFANXINL6FILT6MD25C-6-Inch-25-Feet-Ducting/dp/B00DIIPTHA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453174001&sr=8-2&keywords=ipower+6"


Why do i see different sizes(length,diameter) for 6inch cans? Does it really matter?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 18, 2016)

not for a 4x4


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 19, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> not for a 4x4


Thanks. Im going to have a speed controller hooked up to the fan to reduce some noise and still maintain negative pressure in the tent. I wanted to try to avoid a fatter can and hang it high and tight to the side so it doesn't interfere with my light if I raise it.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 19, 2016)

yeah i keep mine on low on the fan speed controller and I'm all good, only one vent open and a humidifier


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 19, 2016)

You add humidity? I have a smaller tent too same set-up but with a 4inch fan its @35% humidity in flower.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 19, 2016)

some people go up to 50-60% in flower with no mold you just gotta move your air and stay warm! its when lights off happens it gets cool and then 70% is bad. with my lights on my RH drops to 30% without the humidifier. I'll take it out mid flower but until then humidity is your best friend.
vpd chart!

for a 35% humidity range your perfect vpd as you can see is below 59 degrees.
strict adherence for veg, but you can obviously go lower in flower, just make sure you are close. most people move the temps around what humidity they can achieve tho


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 19, 2016)

this also falls in the game of Co2 usage as well, you need temps over 77 degrees or co2 is just a waste, and for that you want your RH to be around 70% or your plant wont suck up the extra ppms.


----------



## MaddProfits (Jan 22, 2016)

*I found a 600 watt HPS AND MH for For $98.64 on ebay.*

*600 watt 600w Dimmable HPS MH Grow Light System Set Kit*
*FREE SHIPPING! DISCRETE PACKAGING! QUALITY GAURANTEED!*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-watt-600w-Dimmable-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Kit-/121751100571?var=&hash=item1c58ee5c9b:m:mxmYhVHyg7Xg4zq7kj7Oiow*


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 22, 2016)

Same guy I've gotten several 1000s from.


----------



## MaddProfits (Jan 22, 2016)

Igotthe6 said:


> Same guy I've gotten several 1000s from.



Yeah he has some great prices!


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 22, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> some people go up to 50-60% in flower with no mold you just gotta move your air and stay warm! its when lights off happens it gets cool and then 70% is bad. with my lights on my RH drops to 30% without the humidifier. I'll take it out mid flower but until then humidity is your best friend.
> vpd chart!
> View attachment 3589405
> for a 35% humidity range your perfect vpd as you can see is below 59 degrees.
> strict adherence for veg, but you can obviously go lower in flower, just make sure you are close. most people move the temps around what humidity they can achieve tho


My temps are on point just humidity is a little low. Thats good to know. I would like to add co2 at some point. Maybe if i switch to hydro.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 22, 2016)

Any deals on clip fans?


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 22, 2016)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Any deals on clip fans?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Comfort-Zone-CZ6C-6-Clip-On-Fan-Black-Portable-/231715643282?hash=item35f3541f92:g:m24AAOSwYHxWF--4


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 22, 2016)

fans under 8 inches arent going to cut it


----------



## MaddProfits (Jan 22, 2016)

Clip Fans On Aliexpress.

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160123084133&SearchText=clip+fans


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 22, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> fans under 8 inches arent going to cut it


You got a link? I couldn't find them. I was going to get a couple 6's.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 22, 2016)

you are best to get one of those dual fans and rig it up somehow blowing even through the canopy


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 22, 2016)

I want to throw my 6s away


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 23, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I want to throw my 6s away


I know but i want to fill my tent with plants not fans.lol It would be nice if they had an 8 inch that you could bolt onto the side rail of the tent.


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 23, 2016)

just buy a wall mount if you need a bigger one. You can use u bolts and a wood block to mount on pole.I found the bigger fans tent to wind burn. you can always use 2 or 3 small ones. I use 2 1 under and one above the canopy.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah I just roped it up to the pole on the roof


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 23, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Yeah I just roped it up to the pole on the roof
> View attachment 3592010


I think you got the wrong idea what he wants. Just fans to blow air around canopy not exhaust.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 23, 2016)

if you get 4 of the 6 inchers that might work


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah my tent is mostly for flower so i dont need a wind storm just move some air around. I got a 6inch inline and lots of passive. A couple sixes should do the job,even if i want to veg.


----------



## jimmy.d (Jan 23, 2016)

Im not sure if this is ok to post or not, Forgive me if its not but ive got a bunch of brand new gear for sale cheap right now. Switched my setup to vertical before i had a chance to take any of it out of the box. 3 x 1000w digital balasts each with its own air cooled shade for 250 bucks each. 700 for all 3. 2 x 6inch 400cfm inline fans for 100 bucks each and a 4.5 x 4.5 x 6.5 foot tent for 250 bucks if anyone is interested. Please delete my post if this is totally out of line and no disrespect intended


----------



## letdown shifty (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone have recommendations on a mini split system that will cover 800-1000 sqft? Looking for quality, but for a bargain. 
-Shifty


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jan 25, 2016)

Igotthe6 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000w-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Digital-Ballast-Kit-Hangers-6-in-Timer-Complete-1000watt-/121137894194?var=&hash=item1c34619332


anybody having problems with rf signals with this ballast???I seen it a couple days ago, and was about to buy it. then I seen a thread talking about digital ballast. getting people caught through rf frequencies, shutting down cable and wifi. I see this one says internal rf protection, but was wanting to hear if any of you have had probs... thanks


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jan 25, 2016)

strengthngrowth said:


> anybody having problems with rf signals with this ballast???I seen it a couple days ago, and was about to buy it. then I seen a thread talking about digital ballast. getting people caught through rf frequencies, shutting down cable and wifi. I see this one says internal rf protection, but was wanting to hear if any of you have had probs... thanks


it was between this one, or the ipower...oh yeah I'm only going with 400 watts


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 25, 2016)

strengthngrowth said:


> anybody having problems with rf signals with this ballast???I seen it a couple days ago, and was about to buy it. then I seen a thread talking about digital ballast. getting people caught through rf frequencies, shutting down cable and wifi. I see this one says internal rf protection, but was wanting to hear if any of you have had probs... thanks


works fine. No rf int.


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jan 25, 2016)

Igotthe6 said:


> works fine. No rf int.


thanks a ton,time to order a couple...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Yeah I just roped it up to the pole on the roof
> View attachment 3592010


What size tent you have


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 30, 2016)

4x4x7, I have a secret jardin tent though, real sturdy poles...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> 4x4x7, I have a secret jardin tent though, real sturdy poles...


Better than gorilla


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 30, 2016)

I think gorilla is about the same


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 11, 2016)

Has anyone used this ipower ballast? I got it for 63.99 shipped


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 11, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> Has anyone used this ipower ballast? I got it for 63.99 shippedView attachment 3605753


Where from? Looks like nanolux lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where from? Looks like nanolux lol


ebay


----------



## ziggo (Feb 13, 2016)

I picked up an older early 2003-4? Solaris 600w HPS mag ballast for $60, good deal or raw deal?

Anybody ran these? I remember seeing them around a lot back in the day I think.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 13, 2016)

letdown shifty said:


> Anyone have recommendations on a mini split system that will cover 800-1000 sqft? Looking for quality, but for a bargain.
> -Shifty


Would need info on what heat sources you have......type and number of lights, etc. And I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## camaro630hp (Feb 18, 2016)

Where is the best deal on. Gorilla 4 or 5x8 not the light version anyone with input would be appreciated


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 20, 2016)

the 63.99 dollar 1000 watt ballast seems pretty dam good. hell of a deal


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 21, 2016)

ziggo said:


> I picked up an older early 2003-4? Solaris 600w HPS mag ballast for $60, good deal or raw deal?
> 
> Anybody ran these? I remember seeing them around a lot back in the day I think.


bad deal considering i got a 1000 watt digital internal fan cooled ballast that will light double ended lamps as well brand new in the box for 63.99


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 21, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> Has anyone used this ipower ballast? I got it for 63.99 shippedView attachment 3605753


the one i bought is the 1ooo watt not 400


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 22, 2016)

also watch craigslist in your area. i recently bout 3 1000 watt mag ballasts sunlight supply and hydrofarm,2 ss 4ft 8 lamp ho t5 with bulbs for both, 2 air cooled hydro farm hoods a 400 self ballas hydrofarm, 3 hortilux 1ooo watt bulbs a 1000 mh that new is 100 bucks, a 48x48x78.5 gro tent new in the box,54x54x78.5 brand new in the box tent few other things as well all for 465. sold 1 t5 the smaller tent an old 1000 mag, ballast a 400 mh,400hps with bulbs for 300.


----------



## yeatster (Feb 22, 2016)

Any ideas on a good LED tent kit, 3x3, in the $500-$700 range.


----------



## ljak1407 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey all so im moving on the 28th into my new place which im completly remodeling. Will be just me as the rest of the family stays at my sisters. Im dedicating a 1000 sq ft of space in the new house to be a grow room. But for now the house has no electricity. I have a 3600 w generator and i will use to run a 600 w light, a fan, charge power tools, charge phone, use hot plate ect. I dont really want to run the generator that long so i was thinking of getting a deep cycle battery and a inverter to be able to run my lights and fans .Would anyone know of a deep cycle battery that wont cost a arm and leg? I could possibly get a inverter from harbor freight if they have atleast a 600w


----------



## since1991 (Feb 27, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> also watch craigslist in your area. i recently bout 3 1000 watt mag ballasts sunlight supply and hydrofarm,2 ss 4ft 8 lamp ho t5 with bulbs for both, 2 air cooled hydro farm hoods a 400 self ballas hydrofarm, 3 hortilux 1ooo watt bulbs a 1000 mh that new is 100 bucks, a 48x48x78.5 gro tent new in the box,54x54x78.5 brand new in the box tent few other things as well all for 465. sold 1 t5 the smaller tent an old 1000 mag, ballast a 400 mh,400hps with bulbs for 300.


I been seeing alot of equipment in package deals on craigslist lately. I bet i start seeing even more too. People jumping in too much too fast....or just bailing out with prices falling sharply in med states. Oh by the way....SMOKIN' DEAL you made. You just bought some serious equipment for pennies on the dollar....serious bro....good score!!!


----------



## Vasile_haiduc (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello friends !!! Can someone help me with a grow shop in europe because if I order from outside of europe I have to pay almost double for my order ... thx


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 17, 2016)

Watch local auction sites. I bought a bunch of stuff pennies on the dollar... 50lb co2 tank half full for $70, sun,aster air cooled 1000w hood and ballast for $90.... Most of it is consignment stuff. Once in a while they run one for police seizures but I don't shop those... Seems wrong buying someone else's stolen shit


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 17, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hmmm two questions for the group..........i am a longtime runner of magnetic ballasts with eye hortilux blue and hps bulbs. If i wanted to add an led to my flowering tent or my veg tent which would you rec to me? My budget is tight, i like saving money kinda guy. Secondly Anyone seen a 4 x 4 x 7-8' tents at a decent price?


I added the square 45watt red/blue led off amazon- it's Their top seller for only $40... Now no way I would bet a plants life on a cheapy like this but to add as some supplemental lighting- I will gamble $40 and see... I'm just going to see if there's any difference in the girls on that side of room.

One person I read that was a fan of hps and led said when your using it just to supplement spectrum you can go on cheaper side because ur hps is giving it the big power your just looking to add a lil somethin,... So cutting edge most powerful led is t necessary- I'm sure it wouldn't hurt but to expiriment with and/or when your on tight budget... Why not.


----------



## Big smo (Apr 1, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> I added the square 45watt red/blue led off amazon- it's Their top seller for only $40... Now no way I would bet a plants life on a cheapy like this but to add as some supplemental lighting- I will gamble $40 and see... I'm just going to see if there's any difference in the girls on that side of room.
> 
> One person I read that was a fan of hps and led said when your using it just to supplement spectrum you can go on cheaper side because ur hps is giving it the big power your just looking to add a lil somethin,... So cutting edge most powerful led is t necessary- I'm sure it wouldn't hurt but to expiriment with and/or when your on tight budget... Why not.


Those leds won't do anything. I looked into them and the downfall is the power. It's 40 watts with almost 200 leds. Real led panels are 3 and 5 watts per diode. Check the YouTube vids, one guy had a bunch of them and had zero success growing lettuce.


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well I would agree if they were your work hoarse but my workhorse is my 1000whps... I was looking just to supplement the corners.... I gotta say I'm now sold- the girl directly under the led is in harvest- her clone sister is still a good chunk of a week off... Her cloned sisters corner is supplimented by 46w of CFL. Girl under led is slightly smaller plant, but her buds are bigger vertically and girth.. Maybe the other girl will catch up size wise... But I'm starting to think that if I add two more of these in the corners (2 on far corners one in middle of opposite of wall cuz I grow 3 wide girls in 6x6 area) if that mere extra 90w of led sped things up by better part of week- that's an almost extra cycle a year... 

I guess real proof to me will be this second run with this set up to see if again that girl finished first and bigger/better...

Who knows I may take a step up once Ibeleive in proof of concept there's some really nice value lights with great reviews... A hydro galaxy that's 300w (150 actual) that has ID and UV for $115.... That's still a great value if it does indeed help this much...


----------



## Big smo (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm really not trying to be a dick here but I know for a fact these lights won't do a thing to help even as a supplemental light. I forgot what the numbers were exactly but those panels give off something like .2 watts per diode. These is already so much debate that real led panels with 3&5 watt diode have enough power. 

I purchased 2 of the eBay Mars hydro 600's and they seem like an ok light for the price. I ran 6 under a 600mh and 6 under 2 hydros and the results after 30 days were in favor of the Led. 

The ones you are talking about with the 225 less really are a scam. Check the reviews and blogs about them on the web. A plastic light that cost 20$ is a waste.

 
These guys are on eBay for very little money. They are also 18 watts for 18 LEDs. If your looking for supplemental would give these a shot or the Mars


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 6, 2016)

Big smo said:


> I'm really not trying to be a dick here but I know for a fact these lights won't do a thing to help even as a supplemental light. I forgot what the numbers were exactly but those panels give off something like .2 watts per diode. These is already so much debate that real led panels with 3&5 watt diode have enough power.
> 
> I purchased 2 of the eBay Mars hydro 600's and they seem like an ok light for the price. I ran 6 under a 600mh and 6 under 2 hydros and the results after 30 days were in favor of the Led.
> 
> ...


Big smo- no offense taken and my reply sounded more gruff and defensive than my intent...

I get what you are saying on the lights strength... Tho I'm not sure I agree on its inability to supplement based off that girl getting done a bit earlier than her sister.. But it will take another round to be convinced it wasn't a fluke... 

I think I'm going to replace one of my CFL supplents w a hydro galaxy or galaxy hydro off amazon- 3w led for a total of 300w but 150 actual draw... I still think it's a good buy price wise..but seems to b more of a real light w the 3 w diodes and had u'v and ir. Idk if I need the ir being its supplementing hps but the u'v would b welcomed addition for possible potency increase and mold spore killing ability...


----------



## Big smo (Apr 6, 2016)

Ebay has the Mars hydros for nearly free. After shipping them to us I bet the 600 pulls 100$ profit. I just dumped 2880 on 2 lights and after a week one has 31 LEDs out. I'm steaming mad and think I might ditch LEDs all together. Possibly doing 4 of the light emitting ceramics 315 watts. Be a little short wattage wise compared to the LED but really 4 of those on 12 plants should yield very well. Plus 1260 watts is much easier to cool over the 2000 watts of LED. 


One thing I wanted to ask if anyone is following, does anyone notice higher humidity with LEDs over a solid hot bulb? It seems to make perfect sense that the LEDs aren't hot enough to burn it off compared to say a 600 watt bulb.

Best of luck to you huckster. I'm sure your plants will turn out great no matter the light.


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 6, 2016)

You will like the ceramic! Another bargain buy I got was Htg 400w cmh- use it in veg.. Really happy with it!!! But yea the 315s are a higher quality set up... I needed inexpensive to get rolling and will upgrade over time... 

That really sucks on those led going out on u! I'd b steaming too!


----------



## Big smo (Apr 6, 2016)

It's tough to get good feedback on the cmh lights. Somehow every conversation turns into someone building a cob led. 
My local shop has the phantom cmh for 380 each which come with 2 bulbs. 3100k and 4200k with a separate ballast which will help with heat. 
But then I look at how nicely the sun system is but almost 200$ more and only comes with 1 bulb. I really need advice on these suckers before I buy 4


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 6, 2016)

You know for $180 try one from Htg just to see how u like it. Forget the bulb temp- it seemed more flower oriented but when I asked about that they said if u look at the spectrum graph most of these bulbs work well for both because it's such a complete spectrum- so even tho it averages out at a certain k- you may be getting just as much Warner or cooler colors because it's so broad spectrum...

The 180 includes ballast, bulb and reflector wing... My little 6x5 veg area is rocking w just this in it... I happy w it but don't have deep experience but I know my mentor is quite impressed w how the girls are doing under it... May be cheap way to ensure u like the bulb before going balls deep buying 4 high end ones...


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 11, 2016)

Big smo said:


> Ebay has the Mars hydros for nearly free. After shipping them to us I bet the 600 pulls 100$ profit. I just dumped 2880 on 2 lights and after a week one has 31 LEDs out. I'm steaming mad and think I might ditch LEDs all together. Possibly doing 4 of the light emitting ceramics 315 watts. Be a little short wattage wise compared to the LED but really 4 of those on 12 plants should yield very well. Plus 1260 watts is much easier to cool over the 2000 watts of LED.
> 
> 
> One thing I wanted to ask if anyone is following, does anyone notice higher humidity with LEDs over a solid hot bulb? It seems to make perfect sense that the LEDs aren't hot enough to burn it off compared to say a 600 watt bulb.
> ...


Thank you for this tip!!! Just ordered two 300w (140 true) Mars $137 with free shipping!!! Even at that price it's a real light! 5w diodes to boot! Singles $70 w free shipping- what a buy! For someone looking for veg lights or supplemental led hard to go wrong at that price! 

Once I order my 3rd that will mean in my 6x6 area I'm pounding 1000w hps and 900w (420 true) at the girls for just another $200 now that's a lot of extra light really reasonable!

God I love a bargain![


----------



## LitRookie7414 (May 7, 2016)

So I've been a member for a couple days now an I've got some good info. My next question is: since I don't live near a shop where I can get certain nutes an such, I'm going to be ordering online an was curious would it get noticed if I sent supplies to my house or do I have to have different people order/send to different places? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## kmog33 (May 11, 2016)

LitRookie7414 said:


> So I've been a member for a couple days now an I've got some good info. My next question is: since I don't live near a shop where I can get certain nutes an such, I'm going to be ordering online an was curious would it get noticed if I sent supplies to my house or do I have to have different people order/send to different places? Any advice is appreciated


Order from Amazon. And look in the reviews because people will let you know whether the stuff is shipped discreetly or not. It comes up a lot with some of these places dropping off gear with pictures on the box lol.


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

You will get what you paid with cree ones . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?61-CREE-CX-COB-LED-3-61.html


----------



## Dimensional Entity (May 11, 2016)

OK try this again. Link didn't work last time

Guys I have 400$ I'm looking for some led imports since my Canadian money dosnt get me far. When purchasing g in Canada or USA. Any Professional opinion on these? 

https://m.alibaba.com/product/745596052/New-IP67-Waterproof-600w-LED-COB.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.28.LTS8Jh


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

Dimensional Entity said:


> OK try this again. Link didn't work last time
> 
> Guys I have 400$ I'm looking for some led imports since my Canadian money dosnt get me far. When purchasing g in Canada or USA. Any Professional opinion on these?
> 
> https://m.alibaba.com/product/745596052/New-IP67-Waterproof-600w-LED-COB.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.28.LTS8Jh


make sure that they are real power 600W ?? http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?58-ESL-NF-400W-Full-Spectrum-58.html


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/new-led-from-ecosunlite.1401752/page-2


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Dimensional Entity (May 11, 2016)

Thanks . Similar light design works good. I'm going to order two of these Chinese 600w cobs as a sample right now. On arrival I'll update after a proper inspection. Thanks again.


----------



## Dimensional Entity (May 11, 2016)

I'd buy your ecosunlite crees how much are those each. Dosnt advertise price on the site?


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

Dimensional Entity said:


> Thanks . Similar light design works good. I'm going to order two of these Chinese 600w cobs as a sample right now. On arrival I'll update after a proper inspection. Thanks again.


Yeah , thanks . we use real cree led chips from CREE company . Please email with the quantity and which model you want to quote , as we don't post the price on the website , because we need to know the city customers live in(not address , only when ready to ship , need address ) to work out the shipping cost according to the quantity they want .


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

Dimensional Entity said:


> I'd buy your ecosunlite crees how much are those each. Dosnt advertise price on the site?


Sorry , we don't post the price , because we make with different price panels , some want cheaper ones , some want cree ones , the price is different and people quote with the quantity and the model ,then we work out the shipping cost according to the city where they live .


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 12, 2016)




----------



## LitRookie7414 (May 13, 2016)

Wassup everybody, anybody know where I can get coir bricks and General Hydroponics trio for cheap, can't seem to find anything with decent reviews


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (May 17, 2016)

Any deals on 4x4 tents?


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 29, 2016)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So you steal stuff from public schools??? thanks for taking quality learning tools away from the kids. when they have to replace those bulbs where do you think the money comes from??? And if your so good a jacking stuff why did sears have your picture...because you got caught.
> 
> 
> not cool man.


I use to be an idiot as a kid also bit wouldn't think about doing that stuff these days even if i knew i wasn't going to get caught. Because i know better


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 30, 2016)

With good quality cree led chips , good price , check out our small led can do for your growing . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_products/


----------



## blink6d99 (May 31, 2016)

i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR said:


> Any deals on 4x4 tents?


Go to jet.com I got a 5x5 for 109


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

LitRookie7414 said:


> Wassup everybody, anybody know where I can get coir bricks and General Hydroponics trio for cheap, can't seem to find anything with decent reviews


Amazon for both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

Ecosunlite CREE LED said:


> With good quality cree led chips , good price , check out our small led can do for your growing . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_products/


There are no prices on the site, nor a way to buy them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There are no prices on the site, nor a way to buy them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah , we don't post price on website , as we make the led grow light with different brand led chips , famous led chip brand with higher price , common ones like bridgelux and epistar led with lower price . 
people quote and we will reply them with the price and shipping cost according to the location city .


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ecosunlite CREE LED said:


> Yeah , we don't post price on website , as we make the led grow light with different brand led chips , famous led chip brand with higher price , common ones like bridgelux and epistar led with lower price .
> people quote and we will reply them with the price and shipping cost according to the location city .


You don't have a stock panel or anything ? What are all the spectral charts then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You don't have a stock panel or anything ? What are all the spectral charts then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stock panel ?? The Spectrum :


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ecosunlite CREE LED said:


> stock panel ?? The Spectrum :View attachment 3696940


Yeah stock panel.




this is from your site and it looks like all of the parts have been picked out in this use case. Why doesn't it have a price for this breakdown of the panel as that's what's listed on your site. It looks like, from the pictures, you have made at least one of every panel. Why not just price those on the site and clause *cost will vary with customization? It's seems like a way to charge everyone differently for the same panels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ecosunlite CREE LED said:


> Yeah , thanks . we use real cree led chips from CREE company . Please email with the quantity and which model you want to quote , as we don't post the price on the website , because we need to know the city customers live in(not address , only when ready to ship , need address ) to work out the shipping cost according to the quantity they want .


Whats the email?


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah stock panel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no , we charge with different brand led chips , the price fluctuate , one CREE COB is more than USD 20 than the common cob ones . The price is different , cree ones is double or triple than common 3w one . You can send the email to [email protected]


----------



## ii drastik ii (Jun 2, 2016)

Where is the cheapest place to order a grow tent


----------



## Niko83 (Jun 7, 2016)

If you want cheap, you can build your own tent just like I did. You'll need Panda film, aluminum extrusion profiles, nuts, bolts and the tools to assemble them. If you are a handy guy you'll have your tent for dirt cheap and tailored to your specific needs.


----------



## GrowerDan (Jun 10, 2016)

ii drastik ii said:


> Where is the cheapest place to order a grow tent


Probably just Amazon or Ebay. I'm always wary of site sthat have much lower prices than the biggest ones


----------



## SirSivart (Jun 30, 2016)

ii drastik ii said:


> Where is the cheapest place to order a grow tent


What size tent are you looking for?


----------



## SirSivart (Jun 30, 2016)

ii drastik ii said:


> Where is the cheapest place to order a grow tent


Amazon and ebay will def. have the cheapest but i would check these out. They're good price and i would say the quality is par with a secret jardin if not a little better https://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/plh-grow-tents.html .


----------



## SirSivart (Jul 2, 2016)

Big smo said:


> It's tough to get good feedback on the cmh lights. Somehow every conversation turns into someone building a cob led.
> My local shop has the phantom cmh for 380 each which come with 2 bulbs. 3100k and 4200k with a separate ballast which will help with heat.
> But then I look at how nicely the sun system is but almost 200$ more and only comes with 1 bulb. I really need advice on these suckers before I buy 4


CMH's are awesome I've been working at a hydro store for over 7 years and I've never had such amazing feedback from a new product. We sell the Sunlight LEC's and the Hydrofarm Phantom CMH's. At first I didn't believe it, but after hearing it from 20 plus customers you CAN get a yield very comparable to a 600w. Anyway this place seems to have the best prices on them 329.99 https://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/phantom-315w-ceramic-metal-halide-grow-light-3100k.html


----------



## Big smo (Jul 2, 2016)

SirSivart said:


> CMH's are awesome I've been working at a hydro store for over 7 years and I've never had such amazing feedback from a new product. We sell the Sunlight LEC's and the Hydrofarm Phantom CMH's. At first I didn't believe it, but after hearing it from 20 plus customers you CAN get a yield very comparable to a 600w. Anyway this place seems to have the best prices on them 329.99 https://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/phantom-315w-ceramic-metal-halide-grow-light-3100k.html


That is a great price. I actually picked up 2 of the phantoms, 2 Amare sp-400's 3 Amare se-450's 


Niko83 said:


> If you want cheap, you can build your own tent just like I did. You'll need Panda film, aluminum extrusion profiles, nuts, bolts and the tools to assemble them. If you are a handy guy you'll have your tent for dirt cheap and tailored to your specific needs.


i got a 4x4 for 89 bucks.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 4, 2016)

I picked up a mars hydro tent 3 x 3 x 5'11 for $100 and def pleasantly surprised on the quality and zero light leaks. For $20 more u can get a 4 x 4.


----------



## Dirty Harry 420 (Jul 13, 2016)

T5 Milliard 4 foot 4 bulb £70 https://www.amazon.co.uk/MILLIARD-Hydroponics-Light-fixture-tubes/dp/B00MX47B5S?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_385721_139545401_TE_item_image


----------



## powerslide (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone bought these? If so how did it hold up?

http://growershouse.com/ceramic-science-315w-cmh-light-conversion-kit?keyword=&gclid=Cj0KEQjwztG8BRCJgseTvZLctr8BEiQAA_kBD_Bv00mgadB3poWwGh_CMQNXPidcdwsiClR73E3HLb8aArZu8P8HAQ


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (Aug 17, 2016)

Special 500W actual FULL CREE Panel offer https://www.rollitup.org/t/actual-500w-full-cree-led-special-price-offer.918169/


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh yeah!! Scores a nice fan! CVS drugstore 50% off sale!

This was a great deal when I went to pick up my heart meds CVS is clearance selling all their fans.

Holmes 10" ( Blizzard ) Oscillating Power Fan $14.99 with 3 speeds and ability to tilt and mount on wall.

ON Low it has a ton of power wind all over the place. The pace of the Oscillation is about 4 seconds from one side to the other. 7-8 seconds back and forth.


Like My Curtains?


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

Ohhh also found some clearance Frost King black ploy filters at Home Depot for .80 cents each. They had a huge stack of em on the back end cap with all the other stuff like led bulbs, led strips, clearance etc..

15" x 24" 3/16th thick


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2016)

http://lightingmatters.com.au/wp/product-category/led-grow-lights-horticulure/

These guys have 90w leds going for $300.
Up to about 540w going for about $1,800.

I've only got the little 90w model. But, it seems to be fairly decent.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 20, 2016)

Good source for sturdy 3X3 trays? Cheapest I've seen is $40


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 21, 2016)

Best Price for the NextLight-Mega. Bought one yesterday, suing their coupon. (you gotta hang out on their site for a minute or two before the coupon pops-up. Saved me $151. off the $1,525. yeah..... then cost me $1,272. Momma-Mia! That's-a-cheapa.
https://growlightcentral.com/products/nextlight-mega-white-led-grow-light?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=23701750471&gclid=Cj0KEQjwvIO_BRDt27qG3YX0w4wBEiQAsGu3eZRWK5dRWKUOMLJPqQKT0CjKvUqi220__4Bas8N0QRcaAlTU8P8HAQ
•
And here's mah' tent. The Mega light will fill the Veg and Bloom rays all the way to the tent seams! Motor.......scooter! *Amazon is giving them away for $109., no tax, no shipping, NO child support required.*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ETBDXZU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 26, 2016)

hey guys i need a new circulation fan for a 4x2' tent.

I also need a nice exhaust fan. Any suggestions are appreciated. thanks


----------



## Nervo5 (Oct 9, 2016)

Ey guys I was wondering is a 80watt 6400k e40 cfl for 17 dollars worth it?!


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 23, 2016)

So I bought the wrong cfm fan ; I got a venTech 190 cfm with filter both 4" for $100 on Amazon . They have one same brand 6" 440 cfm combo for 140 . Not sure if I should get this or anybody got any better ideas? I have till the 31st to exchange but I used it so I don't know Amazon's policy. Also I thought the fan was loud.


----------



## ganjafather27 (Oct 23, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> So I bought the wrong cfm fan ; I got a venTech 190 cfm with filter both 4" for $100 on Amazon . They have one same brand 6" 440 cfm combo for 140 . Not sure if I should get this or anybody got any better ideas? I have till the 31st to exchange but I used it so I don't know Amazon's policy. Also I thought the fan was loud.


well, what are you using the fan for? I use a ventech 440 and it's a great fan.


----------



## lars775 (Oct 23, 2016)

I think your CFM is your control is 190 enough vs 440 you had.. perhaps the "loud" Fan if your stealth.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 23, 2016)

lars775 said:


> I think your CFM is your control is 190 enough vs 440 you had.. perhaps the "loud" Fan if your stealth.


I don't understand a word you said. If you want to try again


----------



## lars775 (Oct 23, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> I don't understand a word you said. If you want to try again


not sure what your fan is being used for .. but the CFM 190 vs CFM 440 ..250 cfm difference == your going to get less air or remove less air with you 190 compared to your 440..... as a scrubber as out against in you could make it work. an adapter will help from 4/6 again depends on what your using it for.. Just for grins CFM stands for Cubic Feet per Minute measure air intake and exhaust Velocity.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 23, 2016)

ganjafather27 said:


> well, what are you using the fan for? I use a ventech 440 and it's a great fan.


Mine goes Canon filter to light out to fan out to room in winter out window in summer. So far it puts my temps at 86 f for mh 600w and 84 f for hps 400w or 90s with 600w hps and doesn't clear the 3*3 of smoke (no smell yet) very well. It's probably the cfm being low but I was wondering about the brand because of the noise.. is there a quiet model? Is 6" quiter then 4"?


----------



## lars775 (Oct 23, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> Mine goes Canon filter to light out to fan out to room in winter out window in summer. So far it puts my temps at 86 f for mh 600w and 84 f for hps 400w or 90s with 600w hps and doesn't clear the 3*3 of smoke (no smell yet) very well. It's probably the cfm being low but I was wondering about the brand because of the noise.. is there a quiet model? Is 6" quiter then 4"?


Can-filter (insulated) - Vortex S I'm sure there are others you can box and pad them also. As for 4 vs 6 a lot is what your pushing or pulling( length of run ) straining or maxing a fan will wear and cause noise in my experience.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 23, 2016)

lars775 said:


> Canned (insulated) Vortex S I'm sure there are others you can box and pad them also. As for 4 vs 6 a lot is what your pushing or pulling( length of run ) straining or maxing a fan will wear and cause noise in my experience.


It's loud with or without a load. Vortex s has 347 cfm in 6" or 728 in 8 " maybe the 6" will work for me . Is it much quieter or just slightly?


----------



## lars775 (Oct 23, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> It's loud with or without a load. Vortex s has 347 cfm in 6" or 728 in 8 " maybe the 6" will work for me . Is it much quieter or just slightly?


6 is fine .... with ventilation bigger is less wear if you have room you can always use a variable extension to get your control spot on. noise is a little more with the 8 not sure how stealth you need to be but you would not need use 100% on your speed control either... if your at that temp with 440 already not sure if you use co2 or not but your temp is right at hot so 8 is a better move in my opinion but 6 will work.. so the original CFM-190 is going back because your temps would be way to hot you have to have a bare Min of 440. 90 degrees without co2 is way hot.. 75 - 82 max in my opinion... so if you use less than 440 CFM your temps will RISE so no vortex 6-s will work if it puts out 347 and you need 440 .. you must have a fan that produces a slight bit more than 440 cfm in my opinion. ==== 440 CFM temps in 90s to high so you need more air option of booster or go to a higher CFM fan either way more air or cooler air lol


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 23, 2016)

So it's btwn the 6 inch vortex s + separate filter + controller $230 and olnly 350 cfm.
Or venTech 6 inch combo b for about $130 with 440 cfm.


----------



## lars775 (Oct 23, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> So it's btwn the 6 inch vortex s + separate filter + controller $230 and olnly 350 cfm.
> Or venTech 6 inch combo b for about $130 with 440 cfm.


440-CFM VenTech would be your only choice in my opinion between the two...


----------



## Jasper8246 (Oct 24, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> So it's btwn the 6 inch vortex s + separate filter + controller $230 and olnly 350 cfm.
> Or venTech 6 inch combo b for about $130 with 440 cfm.


You're missing an alternative fan that is rarely mentioned and is rarely offered on any of the typical equipment sites. Check into
Soler & Palau (or S&P). Their TD-150S is about 50% quieter than the Vortex 6" and much, much quieter than the VenTech. The Vortex 6 is running at about 75 dB as compared to the S&P TD-150S which is running at about 53dB. The TD-150S does cost about $30 US more than the Vortex. (333cfm and $184 - no controller)


----------



## Big smo (Oct 27, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> So I bought the wrong cfm fan ; I got a venTech 190 cfm with filter both 4" for $100 on Amazon . They have one same brand 6" 440 cfm combo for 140 . Not sure if I should get this or anybody got any better ideas? I have till the 31st to exchange but I used it so I don't know Amazon's policy. Also I thought the fan was loud.


Did you read the name of the thread before you decided to take up a full page based on a poor purchase?


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey RIU I'm looking for the best deal on Coco coir croutons. Preferably enough for 10 - 5gallon buckets so each bucket will only have 4gallons worth of Coco so I need 40gallons of croutons. I know it's usually sold in litres and I don't know if it's dry litres or fluffed litres? I'm guessing I will need around 4 - 28 litre bags based on sqr ft. If you know where I can find a larger quantity at a lower price please post a link. Thanks ahead guys.


----------



## 7Ps (Nov 2, 2016)

Amazon LED vilarspectrum 68 bucks !!! My plants love begging under it !!!


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 17, 2016)

7Ps said:


> Amazon LED vilarspectrum 68 bucks !!! My plants love begging under it !!!


Tell me more about this light?


----------



## Big smo (Nov 17, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Tell me more about this light?


They are terrible and when these guys start to flower they won't say how well they are doing anymore. At most .5 grams per watt. 20% efficient ad a real rip off.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

Big smo said:


> They are terrible and when these guys start to flower they won't say how well they are doing anymore. At most .5 grams per watt. 20% efficient ad a real rip off.


Are these the crap 300w sunspect ones or something? 
Viperspecter is actually a pretty decent brand, so I hope he doesn't mean that one.


----------



## Big smo (Nov 18, 2016)

I do. Read up on epistar leds and that's what most of these companies use. They are pennies a piece vs dollars for the Cree and you do get what you pay for. Not name brand hype either. Kind, viper, apollo, black dog all of them use the cheapest leds and most even have those $2 eBay plastic drivers. It's actually disgusting when you read about them. It's not necessarily about them dying out as much as the efficiency of the leds themselves. 20% light to 80% heat


----------



## Sir72 (Nov 20, 2016)

You can get a 12 pack of 23w 2700k cfl's at Home Depot for 17.99


----------



## Morriston55 (Nov 26, 2016)

But who wants 300 watts of cfls in flower? And only 65lumen /watt

I wouldnt mind trying a cheap LED panel to veg plants, but personally an HPS is still top dog for small-medium grow areas. Could have both a cheap LED and 600HPS enclosed hood for under $300 spent, and switch lights when going to flower

Any led panels going on sale cyber monday


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (Dec 1, 2016)

what do you think about it ? Document the growing , will get some money back as thanks , not bad . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?68-2016-Black-Friday-Deal-68.html


----------



## gold lion (Dec 1, 2016)

anybody know where i could find a 2x4x3 grow tent? 2 feet deep, 4 feet wide, 3 feet tall. 24x48x36. i can't believe i can't find one anywhere ><


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 1, 2016)

gold lion said:


> anybody know where i could find a 2x4x3 grow tent? 2 feet deep, 4 feet wide, 3 feet tall. 24x48x36. i can't believe i can't find one anywhere ><


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=grow+tent&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1311.R9.TR10.TRC1.A0.H0.TRS1&_nkw=grow+tent+2x4&_sacat=0


----------



## gold lion (Dec 1, 2016)

Igotthe6 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=grow+tent&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1311.R9.TR10.TRC1.A0.H0.TRS1&_nkw=grow+tent+2x4&_sacat=0


those are all too tall tho. ended up ordering 2 lagarden 2x2x3 tents that I'll just cut and tape together or something. doesn't have to be 100% light sealed, just growing autoflowers


----------



## Kinkz (Dec 15, 2016)

This 315w conversion kit really caught my eye as a future upgrade to my 400w HPS for flower, especially if I buy a second one down the line (+a cheap hood), combine that with a new 3100k bulb off ebay for only $60 and I get a pretty nice upgrade to my flowering setup for less than $230.

http://growershouse.com/ceramic-science-315w-cmh-light-conversion-kit
+
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-Master-Color-Grow-Light-CDM-TP-MW-T12-Elite-315-W-942-U-O-FREE-SHIPPING-/252595857390?hash=item3acfe2e7ee:g:urkAAOSwImRYCRQh


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 15, 2016)

Kinkz said:


> This 315w conversion kit really caught my eye as a future upgrade to my 400w HPS for flower, especially if I buy a second one down the line (+a cheap hood), combine that with a new 3100k bulb off ebay for only $60 and I get a pretty nice upgrade to my flowering setup for less than $230.


spend the extra $30,it's worth it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/315w-cmh-Grow-Light-Hydroponics-with-LAMP-3000K-/182375893912?hash=item2a76734b98:g:tkcAAOSwgZ1Xrohj


----------



## Kinkz (Dec 15, 2016)

Igotthe6 said:


> spend the extra $30,it's worth it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/315w-cmh-Grow-Light-Hydroponics-with-LAMP-3000K-/182375893912?hash=item2a76734b98:g:tkcAAOSwgZ1Xrohj


Cool, thank you for the heads up!

I don't doubt one bit that what you linked is better but I'm a newb in understanding these new gen lights and am rather interested in understanding the comparison between say that fixture and if you were to assemble a cheap kit yourself using these parts:
$33 - Mogul to CMH Adapter (http://growershouse.com/315w-ceramic-mh-cmh-to-mogul-base-socket-adapter)
$140 - 315w CMH Ballast (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prism-Lighting-Science-315w-Ceramic-Metal-Halide-CMH-Ballast-120-240v-/301985658954?hash=item464fbf784a:g:qTAAAOSwM4xXYHRO)
$74 - Sun System Reflector (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sun-System-904860-Irradiator-Reflector-/332062853801?hash=item4d507d0aa9:g:xgUAAOSw241YUgJ6)
($246 for the first fixture, $173 for the second fixture using an already owned hood )

Including the phillips bulbs in what you linked it's $640 for two fixtures versus the potential $540 if buying things individually, curious on the specifics/maybe if at all possible some explanation on why the mogul adapter idea isn't as efficient (only common sense to me, just not sure why?).


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not sure how true it is,but,I heard the conversions are total garbage. B.T.W. that does include a bulb. Personally I would rather go for something purpose built. That would be 528 with shipping bulbs and all.


----------



## tharoomman (Dec 19, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> But who wants 300 watts of cfls in flower? And only 65lumen /watt
> 
> I wouldnt mind trying a cheap LED panel to veg plants, but personally an HPS is still top dog for small-medium grow areas. Could have both a cheap LED and 600HPS enclosed hood for under $300 spent, and switch lights when going to flower
> 
> Any led panels going on sale cyber monday


Heat can be an issue with HID, and price with LED. 

I agree tho, a 150 watt hps over cfl if possible.


----------



## Big smo (Dec 20, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> But who wants 300 watts of cfls in flower? And only 65lumen /watt
> 
> I wouldnt mind trying a cheap LED panel to veg plants, but personally an HPS is still top dog for small-medium grow areas. Could have both a cheap LED and 600HPS enclosed hood for under $300 spent, and switch lights when going to flower
> 
> Any led panels going on sale cyber monday


I was just sent the mars data and the mars 300 came back at 44.95 lm/w looks like cfl's are a touch better.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Dec 28, 2016)

Would there be any comparison between this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/315w-cmh-Grow-Light-Hydroponics-with-LAMP-3000K-/182375893912?hash=item2a76734b98:g:tkcAAOSwgZ1Xrohj

and the sun system 315...


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 30, 2016)

thccbdhealth said:


> Would there be any comparison between this


I just purchased same light.They use same ballast and come with phillips green bulb.


----------



## IndoorScore (Jan 4, 2017)

Igotthe6 said:


> I just purchased same light.They use same ballast and come with phillips green bulb.


 How's the lamp been working out for you so far? this seems like the best deal to get a 315 dedicated fixture in a 3x3 tent no?

Looking to do exactly that, and this is the best price (with bulb) I've found. Nanolux fixtures are around the same with no bulb, so +~70 for the bulb to get a vert bulb setup (probably actually worse for a tent). Let me know how you like it if you would, probably the most viable contender I've ran across without dealing with conversions to mogul etc that seem to probably defeat the purpose of saving elec.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking for a cheap DWC set up with 10-12 buckets and recirculated reservoir any help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 4, 2017)

IndoorScore said:


> How's the lamp been working out for you so far? this seems like the best deal to get a 315 dedicated fixture in a 3x3 tent no?
> 
> Looking to do exactly that, and this is the best price (with bulb) I've found. Nanolux fixtures are around the same with no bulb, so +~70 for the bulb to get a vert bulb setup (probably actually worse for a tent). Let me know how you like it if you would, probably the most viable contender I've ran across without dealing with conversions to mogul etc that seem to probably defeat the purpose of saving elec.


I run 2 in a 4x4 tent. yeilds better than my 1000 hps. last run was 1 lb. 11 oz super sticky.I'm useing the lamp that came with them wich seems to work well.Like I said most of the ballasts are made in china with a lick-n-stick label on them.I just picked up 2 more to replace other hps.Got them both christmas morning on ebay for $188 eac with bulbs.


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 4, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252692253059?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT was from this company


----------



## IndoorScore (Jan 5, 2017)

None up for sale right now unfortunately, that looks like a steal. Probably going to buy the nanolux @240ish and grab the phillips bulb. I've had good luck with their customer service and ballasts in the past. How's your heat? What are you using for exhaust?
Thanks


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 5, 2017)

minimal,4inch exaust and scrubber keep it on point.
Try calling the guy. You may have to wait a few for a new shipment,I know another place if you want 10 or more they only run $70 each.


----------



## IndoorScore (Jan 5, 2017)

Dude selling a phantom locally, trying to talk him down to 225. 
Those chinese reflectors look like they're meant to ceiling mount or at least hang high, worry about head space compared to a phantom or sun system (or flex wing for that matter)


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jan 5, 2017)

what probably throws you off a bit,the reflector on a 315 is designed for a 3x3.It gives plenty of "spread" for it's intensity. I never cared for those phantoms,they seem way combersome and look as if they would take a lot of space in a tent. I never owned one,so,I could be totally full of shit.


----------



## IndoorScore (Jan 5, 2017)

they're 11" tall so not a deal breaker there... It has both the 3100 and 4k bulbs with it as well. 
If that doesn't happen I'll probably pick up a 315 lean mean green from CGS for 250 with the phillips and a wing...
$250 ain't bad, worse comes to worse I can get a 600w digital dimmable with cool tube locally for 75 bucks, really wanted to try the 315 though.


----------



## Saint Skinny (Jan 15, 2017)

150 watt mini sunburst ~$60 
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89339/SUN-900490.html


----------



## frica (Jan 25, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> You can get a 12 pack of 23w 2700k cfl's at Home Depot for 17.99


I doubt CFL is still worth it.
Here a philips 13w Bulb is 4.68 euros. (USA prob cheaper)
About twice as efficient as the CFL, directional when the diffuser is removed.
12 of those costs 56 euros. (It's probably cheaper in the US)

Electricity cost is at least 18 cent per kwh here.
Operating 12 hours a day the CFLs will create an 8 euros higher bill every month.

So after 5 months the LEDs have already earned themselves back.

Only pain in the ass is removing the bulb, but it isn't needed though it does make it an even better light.
And some people have a CFL build that puts the lights sideways, which is beneficial for CFL but not for LED, and since LEDs (exception those filament bulbs) are directional it's best have the bulb facing the plant directly.
But new sockets aren't expensive, and LED bulbs do pay themselves back.


----------



## frankslan (Jan 25, 2017)

what do you guys think of this shop light from coscto its 4 feet 40 watt led. I was thinking two side by side for seedlings and clones. They have them on sale for 20 bucks each.

Features:

Feit Electric 42W
4000K Soft White
3700 Lumens

https://www.costco.com/4’-Linkable-LED-Shop-Light-with-Pull-Chain,-2-pack.product.100284402.html


----------



## OldGrower (Jan 27, 2017)

I use a
Similar light I got from sams club bcus I got tired
Of buying cheap made floro bulbs. Work great for seedlings, clones, and small plants


----------



## frankslan (Jan 27, 2017)

OldGrower said:


> I use a
> Similar light I got from sams club bcus I got tired
> Of buying cheap made floro bulbs. Work great for seedlings, clones, and small plants


cool how close do you put the light like right on the leaves?


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 31, 2017)

frankslan said:


> cool how close do you put the light like right on the leaves?


I would imagine that they'd be about the same as fluorescent lights. My T8 veg lights are always within 1"-2" from my seedlings.


----------



## frankslan (Feb 1, 2017)

Ill post how it goes. My seedlings new growth is light green like a lime green under this light. It might not be strong enough. We'll see I have it about .5 inches from the light. Leaves almost touching as it puts out hardly any heat.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2017)

i have one of these 4 ft led lights. like 45 watts or so,4k lumens. gonna see how this and my household leds flower...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Igotthe6 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252692253059?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT was from this company


 youve been running 2 of these for a year w no issues?


----------



## frankslan (Feb 2, 2017)

I took the reflector off and added some 5600k clfs on top. The straight Led were making my plants lime green in the new growth.

found this video he tests the par 17 at 28 inches in a fish tank


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 4, 2017)

bros make an account on giveawayservice.com give reviews for discounted stuff they have a t5 HO light for like 20 bucks with the code they give. here is the deal https://www.giveawayservice.com/promotions/goodbulb-4-lamp-t5-ho-high-bay-fluorescent-lighting-fixture-promotion-3


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 10, 2017)

hey guys i dont know if anyone wants to know but a bunch of good deals on https://www.giveawayservice.com/promotions just have to sign up and leave reviews my t5 should be here today


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 10, 2017)

well i got my T5 light in looks really good other than fedex FUCKED up lol box came in tatters with clear tape all over but wasnt taped shut..... the staples that were holding the lid on were gone just the holes were there where they were the box with the assembaly info and 120v power cord are miaxD i contacted the supplier to see what they can do


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Mar 4, 2017)

www.zenhydro.com

Seriously amazing prices..


----------



## redzi (Mar 6, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> www.zenhydro.com
> 
> Seriously amazing prices..


$88 for 1000 watt dimmable ballast ? ...way too cheap...as in you best invest in a good fire alarm. Will definitely book mark for their coco mats 4' by 4' for $35


----------



## Dopaw13 (Mar 8, 2017)

this looks awesome but im broke xD https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ctgrow-ncr-6-get-in-control-yield-more#/


----------



## Pseudogrowx (Mar 12, 2017)

Please go check out my thread. https://www.rollitup.org/t/warehouse-supplies.935870/


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 6, 2017)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> I thought it would be cool to have a running thread dedicated to the best links to buy from that has the lowest prices ansd best deals. It would save alot of time,trouble and ppl posting asking.. I have a few links to get it started.. I cant speak on behalf of these items as the only ones I actually bought were the microscope, panda film and the cfls.. Ill be adding more links later..
> 
> 
> *42w Daylight CFL - 8.99 with free shipping -*
> ...


Wack and expensive


----------



## mjinc (Apr 7, 2017)

Hed1 said:


> Wack and expensive



Complaining about bargains from 2009?????


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 7, 2017)

mjinc said:


> Complaining about bargains from 2009?????


hahahahha I didn't know


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey what's up?


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 8, 2017)

lewiscopeland18 said:


> Hey what's up?


wassup


----------



## williamhanson4041 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hii...guys.


----------



## WayFarGone (Apr 27, 2017)

This is more a suggestion than a link. For your nursery pots try local nurseries, particularly ones that do landscaping. Our local guys have a huge pile and they sell used ones for cheap, a nickel a gallon i.e. a 5 gallon pot costs 25 cents. So what if you have to wash them first, save your $ and spend it where it'll do the most good on things like seeds/nutrients etc.


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 29, 2017)

Healthyharvest.net is running a huge double ended lighting sale through May. Website is a bit dated but call in. Picked up a dozen Nanolux DE for $299/ea. They've got gavita, pl, phantom, dimlux, Solistek, ushio, Hortilux, phantom & ePap too. Emerald harvest on sale also. Just FYI to anyone interested.


----------



## mjinc (Apr 30, 2017)

purrrrple said:


> Healthyharvest.net is running a huge double ended lighting sale through May. Website is a bit dated but call in. Picked up a dozen Nanolux DE for $299/ea. They've got gavita, pl, phantom, dimlux, Solistek, ushio, Hortilux, phantom & ePap too. Emerald harvest on sale also. Just FYI to anyone interested.


Showing as $380 for the Nanolux now. Still a good price but did you get that price because you bought 12?


----------



## mjinc (Jun 20, 2017)

Saveyourbottomline said:


> *HydroFarm Rolling Bench System*
> *From $255 ask me how*


Hydrofarm are a wholesaler so customers would either have to have a business they would need to register or go through someone who had an account which is what I presume you are offering.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 20, 2017)

mjinc said:


> Showing as $380 for the Nanolux now. Still a good price but did you get that price because you bought 12?


I paid 425 a few years back a piece for 8 Gavita 6/750's. I wish i would of got Nanos. Just for the orientation of the ballast. Every inch counts with DE in a 6 1/2 foot basement.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 20, 2017)

mjinc said:


> Hydrofarm are a wholesaler so customers would either have to have a business they would need to register or go through someone who had an account which is what I presume you are offering.


That's frikin cheap for a real deal roller bench.


----------



## mjinc (Jun 20, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I paid 425 a few years back a piece for 8 Gavita 6/750's. I wish i would of got Nanos. Just for the orientation of the ballast. Every inch counts with DE in a 6 1/2 foot basement.


Managed to get my Gavita DE 1000W for $400 a pop from a wholesaler who asked for cash upfront and had to wait a month but the saving was worth it.


since1991 said:


> That's frikin cheap for a real deal roller bench.


It's for a 4x8 foot. It's a decent deal but if you have some technical know how and some building skills you can DIY a set for less them half the price


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 20, 2017)

for clones
instead of rock wool or peat plugs. get a bag of coir, stuff some into half of an empty tp or paper towel roll. soak, stuff some more, now u have a plug to put your cuttings in.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 21, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> for clones
> instead of rock wool or peat plugs. get a bag of coir, stuff some into half of an empty tp or paper towel roll. soak, stuff some more, now u have a plug to put your cuttings in.


Or just fill a 72 cell insert for a standard 10x20 propagation tray with straight coco coir. Wet it down with a root promoter and water (water can works great) Get some rooting hormone and start sticking. One advatage is you can leave em in the tray/insert cells longer to get a nice transplantable root ball ( if you wait long enough they pull right out with a really nice formed white mass of roots - when you transplant they take right off - no lag time because you transplanted too early) and they need to be watered way less. With induvidual plugs or rockwool or oasis cubes they dry out damn near daily once a couple roots start poking out but not enough to pot up. Oh and i know its expensive but Rhizotonic or Roots Excel is by far the best rooting stimulators ive ever used and ive used them all. Especailly when transplanting a well rooted cutting. That stuff makes for zero replant shock and they grow nutso. Those products work best with them only in water with no base nute for the first 1 to 3 waterings.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 21, 2017)

aloe vera inch to 8 oz h2o and or indole acetic acid (iaa) work faster and better than Indole-3-butyric acid (iba) , the leading main ingredient and synthetic root auxin. 
with synthetics the plant has to do more chemical work. will post brand and sources later.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 21, 2017)

juicy roots is an iaa gel i use. cucumber gel is something to try next. aloe gel or cucumber gel for rooting comes on amazon for about half the price of the gimmicks.


----------



## Toohighmf (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm trying to save some dough building 20+ 600w COB lights. where to purchase:
Cree CXB3590 or Citizen CLU048 3000k's
Mean well HLG600H-36B or equiv in 240v
Quality Chip holders 
Pin Heatsinks drilled & tapped.
Ledil Angelina Reflectors/adaptors + everything else I need minus a fixture. 
I looked at Timbergrowlights.com and am basically looking to build 40 sets of these on the cheap. 
http://timbergrowlights.com/300-watt-cree-cxb3590-6-cob-grow-light-kit/ I have a resellers permit if that helps. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## TestNamePleaseIgnore (Jul 17, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a 24" x 48" x 72" tent? 

I have a VYPRx + light that is currently being used in a greenhouse, but I want to put it in a grow tent during the winter. 

I really need the height of 72", not 60" which seems to be the standard height for 2' x 4' tents. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lance541 (Jul 18, 2017)

TestNamePleaseIgnore said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a 24" x 48" x 72" tent?
> 
> I have a VYPRx + light that is currently being used in a greenhouse, but I want to put it in a grow tent during the winter.
> 
> ...


If you have a little time and handy man skill you could build your own tent using either wood or pvc. Cost about a quarter if not less of the price of a pre-built tent and they have videos on YouTube on how to diy your own. 

Planning on building my tent (1'10''x3x5) out of wood myself because the set up is a little smaller then most tents. Only tools I'm using is a drill and hand saw. Should be able to get away with building the tent for less then $50


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 18, 2017)

Lance541 said:


> If you have a little time and handy man skill you could build your own tent using either wood or pvc. Cost about a quarter if not less of the price of a pre-built tent and they have videos on YouTube on how to diy your own.
> 
> Planning on building my tent (1'10''x3x5) out of wood myself because the set up is a little smaller then most tents. Only tools I'm using is a drill and hand saw. Should be able to get away with building the tent for less then $50


using black and white poly?


----------



## Lance541 (Jul 18, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> using black and white poly?


Yup! They have a 10x10 sheet of it for less then $15.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 21, 2017)

I used to make "tents" out of bw poly and some 1x.5 strips srewed into walls /ceilings. i like tents now but I dont have a permanent space. they sell a zipper which will let you into the poly room.
"


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 23, 2017)

Lance541 said:


> If you have a little time and handy man skill you could build your own tent using either wood or pvc. Cost about a quarter if not less of the price of a pre-built tent and they have videos on YouTube on how to diy your own.
> 
> Planning on building my tent (1'10''x3x5) out of wood myself because the set up is a little smaller then most tents. Only tools I'm using is a drill and hand saw. Should be able to get away with building the tent for less then $50


If you know where some plans are for your wooden tent or cabinet post it up. I'm looking to build a cab


----------



## kit10 (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get a cheap 150w dual ballast, delivered to Ireland? Ta.....


----------



## Lance541 (Jul 25, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> If you know where some plans are for your wooden tent or cabinet post it up. I'm looking to build a cab


Don't have any plans unfortunately just the ones I drew up which don't make much sense. This would a good starting point for what a good basic wood grow tent should look like. You can add on to it later on as needed via more structural support or lighting support. I should have taken more pictures when I built my tent but ended up rushing threw it. I have a couple pictures of how my tent turned out down below and a couple more of what the framework looks like. Still have to add some metal railing for the lights in the next couple days. Then I'm going to cover the top up. 


Were you thinking about making a tent similar to mine or more of an enclosed cabinet? If you need detailed instructions on how to build a basic wood tent pm me and I'll be more then willing to help ya.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 25, 2017)

Lance541 said:


> Don't have any plans unfortunately just the ones I drew up which don't make much sense. This would a good starting point for what a good basic wood grow tent should look like. You can add on to it later on as needed via more structural support or lighting support. I should have taken more pictures when I built my tent but ended up rushing threw it. I have a couple pictures of how my tent turned out down below and a couple more of what the framework looks like. Still have to add some metal railing for the lights in the next couple days. Then I'm going to cover the top up.
> View attachment 3984388
> 
> Were you thinking about making a tent similar to mine or more of an enclosed cabinet? If you need detailed instructions on how to build a basic wood tent pm me and I'll be more then willing to help ya.


I'm looking into an enclosed cabinet. I need it to be stealthy and inconspicuous and pretty much unquestionable. I live in a wee triplex so more privacy than an apartment complex but nonetheless. Luckily I have a couple friends that do carpentry and have the tools to complete.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 25, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'm looking into an enclosed cabinet. I need it to be stealthy and inconspicuous and pretty much unquestionable. I live in a wee triplex so more privacy than an apartment complex but nonetheless. Luckily I have a couple friends that do carpentry and have the tools to complete.


somewhere on here folks talk about wardrobes or cabinets called wardrobes. they can be cheaper or the same as tents but are better for stealth.


----------



## haze010 (Aug 1, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'm looking into an enclosed cabinet. I need it to be stealthy and inconspicuous and pretty much unquestionable. I live in a wee triplex so more privacy than an apartment complex but nonetheless. Luckily I have a couple friends that do carpentry and have the tools to complete.


Sounds like you want something like this.

http://rollitup.org/t/bohemoth-perpetual-all-in-one-armoire-conversion.923940/

and there are many other similiar threads/builds in that forum section where people post their builds and help each other.
The grow room > indoor growing > stealth/micro/cab growing


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 1, 2017)

not going to be a cabinet but i'm gonna build a 8x8 room using 5x5 vinyl fence posts. They cost 40 bucks apiece but I do some landscaping for a guy who had them laying around and gave them to me. Using 1 inch styrofoam for walls.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 20, 2017)

Cheapest company for vero 29s? The SE C style


----------



## GFDuke (Aug 24, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with These. I'm not sure if I should get the LED lights or the HID Lights.
http://growace.com/grow-packages/2x4ft-led-soil-complete-indoor-grow-tent-system.html


----------



## Creature1969 (Aug 24, 2017)

GFDuke said:


> Does anyone have any experience with These. I'm not sure if I should get the LED lights or the HID Lights.
> http://growace.com/grow-packages/2x4ft-led-soil-complete-indoor-grow-tent-system.html


I that case, go with HID. You're not going to get a good LED light in a kit. It'll work, but the HID will work better for less $. Or, order everything separate, get a COB setup and still come in at under the cost of that kit and be even happier in the end.


----------



## GFDuke (Aug 24, 2017)

Creature1969 said:


> I that case, go with HID. You're not going to get a good LED light in a kit. It'll work, but the HID will work better for less $. Or, order everything separate, get a COB setup and still come in at under the cost of that kit and be even happier in the end.


Forgive me but what is a COB setup?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 24, 2017)

GFDuke said:


> Forgive me but what is a COB setup?


chip on board, chips like cree 3590's as opposed to strips.


----------



## GFDuke (Aug 24, 2017)

I plan on growing some auto flower plants in the tent. I just want to keep it simple for a small personal use system. I can grow fine in the summer on my deck ( it's legal here in Massachusetts now), but I wanted to keep a good winter flow going so I don't have to spend so much $$$ on buying weed. So, is the Hid lighting going to work ok for Autos?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 24, 2017)

GFDuke said:


> I plan on growing some auto flower plants in the tent. I just want to keep it simple for a small personal use system. I can grow fine in the summer on my deck ( it's legal here in Massachusetts now), but I wanted to keep a good winter flow going so I don't have to spend so much $$$ on buying weed. So, is the Hid lighting going to work ok for Autos?


Hid will work fine for autos. How big is your tent? With hid the main worry is heat, especially in a tent. If the tent isn't too small then you could run an air cooled HPS light. Seasons will also effect the temps inside the tent. If you plan on running the tent during colder weather(late fall, winter, ect) then that will work in your favor. I can't really say how small of a tent is too small because I have a 5x5 so that is all I have expeirence with but even with that, once summer hit this year my temps skyrocketed to around 100 degrees so i was forced to buy a portable a/c.. BUT, that was with a 600w hps and two 130 watt leds(If I could go back I would've spent my money on cob leds).

So as far as leds go, if you're going to spend your money on any leds I would highly suggest looking into a cob setup like what was said previously or a quantum board setup. Those two are MUCH better overall grow lights as compared to them ones that put out the red and purple lights that you would find all over amazon.
For these type of leds check out websites like cobkits, rapidled, cutterelectronics, and horticulturelightinggroup are all good ones. You could either buy leds already assembled and ready to go or watch some DIY videos and for a bit cheaper, buy the parts for the light and build it yourself. These style of leds will be a bit pricier but still won't be too bad for a small tent set up but will have much higher quality light, if your wanting to go leds. 

Hope this helps buddy, good luck


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 24, 2017)

GFDuke said:


> Does anyone have any experience with These. I'm not sure if I should get the LED lights or the HID Lights.
> http://growace.com/grow-packages/2x4ft-led-soil-complete-indoor-grow-tent-system.html


that want a rack for that? good grief. buy the tent on amazon, a 600watt HPS and a 2 bucket DWC or some soil.

ballpark: 400-500 bucks.


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 27, 2017)

GFDuke said:


> Does anyone have any experience with These. I'm not sure if I should get the LED lights or the HID Lights.
> http://growace.com/grow-packages/2x4ft-led-soil-complete-indoor-grow-tent-system.html


that's pricey. you could easily spend 1-2k to get better prodctucts or less on what they have put together. spend a couple hours learning what you need and a couple hours shopping and that will save you $500 and get u what you need.


----------



## GFDuke (Aug 27, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> that want a rack for that? good grief. buy the tent on amazon, a 600watt HPS and a 2 bucket DWC or some soil.
> 
> ballpark: 400-500 bucks.


Thank you!!


----------



## GFDuke (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 8, 2017)

going led

thinking of getting


1 of these... and
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XX1D3FV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1WMFB7P808BWJ&psc=1
2 0f these or one of each for a 5x3
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00INM0750/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2L94QV6P0R9ON&psc=1


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PH1MQV8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?smid=A2L94QV6P0R9ON&psc=1
1 of these for a 3 x 3
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019ETLC7M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?smid=A1BSXM5KIS5MZE&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074C5PQNM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?smid=A35LBZ6I0JOK7Q&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071CZ5B5G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A4SGJ9NK1F3VV&psc=1

any suggestions? are these any good?


----------



## 420Barista (Sep 10, 2017)

well going with LED's is a good choice but NOT going with vipar spectra lamps would be good also. I know guys who got these lights when they were at their original prices for hundreds more. 

this forum has an excelent LED section where you can get more info on whats best to go with today.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/

its in the indoor section of the grow room


----------



## Growes73 (Sep 11, 2017)

420Barista said:


> well going with LED's is a good choice but NOT going with vipar spectra lamps would be good also. I know guys who got these lights when they were at their original prices for hundreds more.
> 
> this forum has an excelent LED section where you can get more info on whats best to go with today.
> 
> ...


I'm running a 600W Vipaspectra and am getting great results. Now, it's my first grow so I'm not so educated on what makes a great LED, but for the low cost, Vipaspectra isn't a bad deal. But don't expect any sort of customer service from them.....


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 11, 2017)

I have 3 VS lights. Really liking this one. http://www.viparspectra.com/goods.php?id=67


----------



## Growes73 (Sep 11, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> I have 3 VS lights. Really liking this one. http://www.viparspectra.com/goods.php?id=67


That just became my number 1 on my list for santa!! Lol. Have you used the dimming option much?


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 11, 2017)

Growes73 said:


> That just became my number 1 on my list for santa!! Lol. Have you used the dimming option much?


Got it 4 weeks into flower on the last grow. Saw some suggestions on tuning down blue and adding more red for the last weeks. Really happy with the grow. Doing a Wonder Woman this grow. Get to play dials more this time. I used some info from the KIND page. It's a good light for the price. I also have the 300 and 600 with Veg/ Bloom option. https://www.kindledgrowlights.com/blogs/news/suggested-light-settings-for-all-stages-of-indoor-growing


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 11, 2017)

i found cobs with more power for the price of the visra specta.. still shoping
2 for veg
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MQO5ZZD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ALJKWBRSAFZ0A&psc=1
1 for bloom
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5A5M3K/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1CBQXH1H0UFDY

for clones, starts and males..
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MYEA76R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=AN4L3MWRXQBLP&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071YHLZJP/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AIUAMIGNKSUNW

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYMSH13/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ADEW3EIP0VO62


----------



## Christopher Bourgeois (Sep 25, 2017)

Viparspectra V300 LED Grow Light for $84. From what I've seen it's the best deal on the market for a 300 watt light.

https://www.kieflabs.com/collections/viparspectra/products/viparspectra-v300-300w-led-grow-light


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 25, 2017)

Christopher Bourgeois said:


> Viparspectra V300 LED Grow Light for $84. From what I've seen it's the best deal on the market for a 300 watt light.
> 
> https://www.kieflabs.com/collections/viparspectra/products/viparspectra-v300-300w-led-grow-light


Look at the review on You Tube. It's a great light for the money.


----------



## 420Barista (Sep 25, 2017)

live and learn


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 3, 2017)

Christopher Bourgeois said:


> Viparspectra V300 LED Grow Light for $84. From what I've seen it's the best deal on the market for a 300 watt light.
> 
> https://www.kieflabs.com/collections/viparspectra/products/viparspectra-v300-300w-led-grow-light
> 
> The actual draw is 136 watts and its a piece of junk.


----------



## pop22 (Oct 13, 2017)

You could shop and get a much better deal buying each item. And you certainly don't want one of those shitty "burple" chinese lights! Buy a good cob based light, there are several good vendors right here on RUI. Tents are not expensive. I could put together a better package for a lot less than that! And thats only a 2x4 tent! You can get one that size on ebay for $60! add 4 cobs and a driver from cobkits, you have a $250 light that will kill it in that space. Get you some air pots or auto pots, $50-$100, a good 4" fan, ducting, and filter, maybe another $100. your under $600 and have a MUCH better setup. Everyone of these "package deals" is a rip off!



GFDuke said:


> Does anyone have any experience with These. I'm not sure if I should get the LED lights or the HID Lights.
> http://growace.com/grow-packages/2x4ft-led-soil-complete-indoor-grow-tent-system.html


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 13, 2017)

pop22 said:


> You could shop and get a much better deal buying each item. And you certainly don't want one of those shitty "burple" chinese lights! Buy a good cob based light, there are several good vendors right here on RUI. Tents are not expensive. I could put together a better package for a lot less than that! And thats only a 2x4 tent! You can get one that size on ebay for $60! add 4 cobs and a driver from cobkits, you have a $250 light that will kill it in that space. Get you some air pots or auto pots, $50-$100, a good 4" fan, ducting, and filter, maybe another $100. your under $600 and have a MUCH better setup. Everyone of these "package deals" is a rip off!



Where can I find 4 cob lights and a driver for 250?


----------



## CobKits (Oct 21, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> Look at the review on You Tube. It's a great light for the money.


everybody buying these will be buying real LEDs within a year or two


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 21, 2017)

Don't slag the vipar leds, they are maybe the best in burples. Stick one of the 200 watts units in among your cobs/quantum boards/cmh etc and you may get a surprise.


----------



## 420Barista (Oct 21, 2017)

hell no I aint drinking that koolaid


----------



## fn217 (Oct 26, 2017)

CobKits said:


> everybody buying these will be buying real LEDs within a year or two


Agreed. These units are such a damn waste of money.


----------



## kingtitan (Oct 31, 2017)

CANADIANS: Eye Hortilux 1000 watt HPS bulb at its lowest price in years for $84.99 + Free Shipping or PRIME on Amazon.ca https://www.amazon.ca/Hortilux-1000-Watt-Super-Spectrum-1-Pack/dp/B002JLE6HG
prices change daily on this bulb from this seller so Stock Up!

Price Graph https://keepa.com/#!product/6-B002JLE6HG


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Where can I find 4 cob lights and a driver for 250?


Anywhere high quality cobs like bridgelux and Cree run $8-60 each depending on what model you run. Meanwell drivers are more expensive but worth it $75 for their 250w model . I built with 2 meanwell drivers 500w total and 16 Vero cobs $12 each 16 heatsinks$15 each and aluminum to make a frame and I came in at $600 results speak for themselves, 4x4 week 3 of flower


----------



## Cannadab1s (Nov 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Where can I find 4 cob lights and a driver for 250?


I paid $215 USD incl shipping to canada and tax for 4, citizen clu048 1212, 3500k 37v 80CRI with a 240 1400a 250w meanwell driver, 4 predrilled passive heatsinks, 4 thermal pads, 4, angelina style reflective lenses and dimming switch (even though i dont need it with the driver i have) from kingbrite.

My lights pull 200w currently, but i will be looking into a combination of series and parallel wiring up another 50w of lm561c strips on this driver

made my own frame and im good to start on my first grow.

Edit: I think you could get 4 vero 29 and run them at 100w each with a different driver and heatsinks for probably $250-300 (same place) and cram 400w out of it if you can DIY.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Nov 4, 2017)

If you ignore the crappy software, the "Teslong" USB Endoscope available on Amazon here is actually surprisingly good for the price. 

Luckily, it can be used with virtually any IP or Webcam software on Linux, windows, android, apple etc. 

I've yet to find anything better when it comes to inspecting your buds pre-harvest, and its just a joy to fool around with.


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 4, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> going led
> 
> thinking of getting
> 
> ...


Honestly I would highly recommend building your own COB led light, use quality components you will save money, and get great results.
Those lights you listed though yes they work, they could be much much better the mark up on commercial Led's is insane, either you buy cheap stuff that doesn't work well but does the job, be prepared for burnt out Leds and weak power supplies that could leave your grow in the dark. Check out my posts a little further up, those plants were done with 500w of COB led that I built for around $550, and I'm pulling just over 2 lb per 4x4 I run. Though that isn't all lights, that's environment, that's having my nutrients dialed in (nectar for god's) DIY co2 system, ect.....
For comparison though I used to run 1000w hps per 4x4 and would and would come in at around 1.5 lb. So high quality led has added another 9-10 ozs and lowered my electricity consumption maybe 65%. Same space half the watts on the lights, plus I don't have to run my AC as hard during warm months, and I've been able to dial back my exhaust and intake fans to maintain my ideal temp and humidity, those 3 have to add up to another 15% reduction past the huge savings on the lights


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> If you ignore the crappy software, the "Teslong" USB Endoscope available on Amazon here is actually surprisingly good for the price.
> 
> Luckily, it can be used with virtually any IP or Webcam software on Linux, windows, android, apple etc.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you I hate my hand held eye gouger lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Shawndeadhead said:


> View attachment 4038059
> Honestly I would highly recommend building your own COB led light, use quality components you will save money, and get great results.
> Those lights you listed though yes they work, they could be much much better the mark up on commercial Led's is insane, either you buy cheap stuff that doesn't work well but does the job, be prepared for burnt out Leds and weak power supplies that could leave your grow in the dark. Check out my posts a little further up, those plants were done with 500w of COB led that I built for around $550, and I'm pulling just over 2 lb per 4x4 I run. Though that isn't all lights, that's environment, that's having my nutrients dialed in (nectar for god's) DIY co2 system, ect.....
> For comparison though I used to run 1000w hps per 4x4 and would and would come in at around 1.5 lb. So high quality led has added another 9-10 ozs and lowered my electricity consumption maybe 65%. Same space half the watts on the lights, plus I don't have to run my AC as hard during warm months, and I've been able to dial back my exhaust and intake fans to maintain my ideal temp and humidity, those 3 have to add up to another 15% reduction past the huge savings on the lights



Any videos on step by step on what to buy and how to build these kits?


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 23, 2017)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Any videos on step by step on what to buy and how to build these kits?


I pieced mine together from Future Electronics website mostly. 
As far as instructions check out Growmau5 channel he's very well known on roll it up also. If you are just learning about building lights stick with his early videos they cover everything you could imagine and then some. His later lights he built and gave tutorials on could be used to launch a god damn rocket into space so don't get scared off jumping into those 
I'm so happy someone turned me onto his videos little over year and a half ago and I'm killing 2+lb runs on 500w in flower. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPSwmwj8ZLXObtBJmz-76rw


----------



## 4.20pm (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone got any links for quality and cheap lights that ship to new zealand!?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey guys I'm looking to buy a NEW 1000W HPS Eye hortilux bulb! Not worried about the price just want a guaranteed good product, any where you guys would suggest?


----------



## drspastic (Feb 9, 2018)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302630650829

shameless plug for my lights.


----------



## cookie master (Feb 11, 2018)

I dunno whats up with my timber cree cob but it stinks. But i came here to mention some cheap lec's right now on google search. 630 air cooled for 340 shipped. And 315 air cooled for about 250 after shipping. Im not mentioning the sites because I havent purchased from them but you can use google. one of them seems a pricing error.


----------



## RainDan (Feb 12, 2018)

cookie master said:


> I dunno whats up with my timber cree cob but it stinks. But i came here to mention some cheap lec's right now on google search. 630 air cooled for 340 shipped. And 315 air cooled for about 250 after shipping. Im not mentioning the sites because I havent purchased from them but you can use google. one of them seems a pricing error.


Hi @cookie master

I came across your post and wanted to offer my assistance - I do not believe you have, but if you contact us we can assist you with whatever issues you might be experiencing.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cookie master (Feb 12, 2018)

The light seems to function, I just cant grow shit with it. The cheap lec are not real, the company has a bad rep and I ordered it last night and the order was cancelled.


----------



## kingtitan (Mar 5, 2018)

drspastic said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302630650829
> 
> shameless plug for my lights.


Might help if the description was more professional with professional specs. Right now it looks like a junior high kid wrote it all out in one shot, put that along with the Very DIY pics and you know...


----------



## 420Barista (Mar 5, 2018)

kingtitan said:


> Might help if the description was more professional with professional specs. Right now it looks like a junior high kid wrote it all out in one shot, put that along with the Very DIY pics and you know...


... and drspastic as his seller name does not quite inspire confidence dr"spastic" 

and the spectrum is a blurple if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## drspastic (Mar 12, 2018)

kingtitan said:


> Might help if the description was more professional with professional specs. Right now it looks like a junior high kid wrote it all out in one shot, put that along with the Very DIY pics and you know...


cheers for the feedback, i will try and edit the text a bit and get better photos up. also had suggestions of putting diagrams of how to rig the cooling system as it seems to confuse a lot of people.


----------



## drspastic (Mar 12, 2018)

420Barista said:


> ... and drspastic as his seller name does not quite inspire confidence dr"spastic"
> 
> and the spectrum is a blurple if your into that sort of thing.


drspastic has been my internet handle since the internet began due to my postgraduate useless paper and i was in a wheelchair at the time. i do run a real company doing other stuff but i am keeping the lights as a hobby job and dont want to associate the two.
blurple is my preferred thing for bang/buck and my spectrometer agrees. i have made quite a few for people who wanted a few whites thrown in which aint a bad idea. all white still works and a run two myself in the seeding cupboard. for the same power input the buds are bigger on blurple but thats for another thread.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank for the shares,really help me ,especially when the funds are limited.Do you guys like the mars hydro led lights? the coupon code "jennifer" can be used to get the discount on their website.It is still valid now, try it if you need


----------



## Fayzz399 (Mar 26, 2018)

TBH,I'd like to recommend Mars Hydro 300w, Iam now running this mode,I get it from Amazon at $75,quite worth it at that price.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Mar 27, 2018)

Fayzz399 said:


> TBH,I'd like to recommend Mars Hydro 300w, Iam now running this mode,I get it from Amazon at $75,quite worth it at that price.


Yeah,I think the Mars Hydro 300w is the most cost-effective one,in addition,I love their Cree COB ,get it at the discount price $226,very quiet to use in my room.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Mar 28, 2018)

Two girls under the COB,22 inches from the light, see how do the girls reactive


----------



## TurboTokes (Mar 29, 2018)

Any good leds for smaller setups vegging only. I fear the light will degrade to quickly


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh,the COB led also good for vegging,inaddition,I think the reflector series also not bad,high cost performance. and I like the full specturm even in vegging,the plants are greedy.

Do you mean that the intensity of light weakens after use a few days?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 30, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> Oh,the COB led also good for vegging,inaddition,I think the reflector series also not bad,high cost performance. and I like the full specturm even in vegging,the plants are greedy.
> 
> Do you mean that the intensity of light weakens after use a few days?


What's the ticket on that light


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Apr 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's the ticket on that light


You mean the reflector series?they have 4 sizes,48LED,96LED,144LED,192LED,I am now using the smallest one 48LED for my two little girls,it is about 90 dollars.
You can check it on their website:https://www.mars-hydro.com/
Coupon code "jennifer" they offer to me as a repeat customer,can help you save some $$


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 4, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> You mean the reflector series?they have 4 sizes,48LED,96LED,144LED,192LED,I am now using the smallest one 48LED for my two little girls,it is about 90 dollars.
> You can check it on their website:https://www.mars-hydro.com/
> Coupon code "jennifer" they offer to me as a repeat customer,can help you save some $$


I'll check it out... thanks dude


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Apr 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'll check it out... thanks dude


Yeah,pls check it.BTW,if you have any question,you can contact the service:[email protected] .you will get quick respond.A nice girl,I love the service.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 8, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> Yeah,pls check it.BTW,if you have any question,you can contact the service:[email protected] .you will get quick respond.A nice girl,I love the service.


How are the girls doing


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 8, 2018)

420 deal buy 2 packs get 1 free www.cannabinoidcrazygenetics.com


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 8, 2018)

jeb5304 said:


> 420 deal buy 2 packs get 1 free www.cannabinoidcrazygenetics.com


Too much for me


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 12, 2018)

Really $150 for 3 packs of elite genetics


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 12, 2018)

jeb5304 said:


> Really $150 for 3 packs of elite genetics


I would rather spend that money on something that I know is going to be putting forth buds... right now I don't know much about pollinating female plants and all that, I just want to grow some big buds and leave all that other stuff for the experts...


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 20, 2018)

Just spent the past week trying to locate missing 6" fan I bought @growlights.ca. Bought a breath 6" kit got the filter, got some extras ( roll of poly) didn't get the fan. Shipping company is getting blamed. I've already spent a lot of time and money trying to track down what I've already paid for. Saw very little in the way of help or concern from growlights.ca when contacted by email and phone. Could've bought a name brand unit from a trusted grow shop like betterthannature (no I don't work there) for all the time and money.  Happy 420


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I would rather spend that money on something that I know is going to be putting forth buds... right now I don't know much about pollinating female plants and all that, I just want to grow some big buds and leave all that other stuff for the experts...


Personally I think you can find better females in reg seeds than from feminized seeds. All you gotta do then is just cull males. Or you can save one, harvest and freeze its pollin, and then you have some if you are ever ready to breed. That way you don't need to buy seeds anymore either. Investing a little time to education and money towards genetics now can save you waaaaay more in the long run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Personally I think you can find better females in reg seeds than from feminized seeds. All you gotta do then is just cull males. Or you can save one, harvest and freeze its pollin, and then you have some if you are ever ready to breed. That way you don't need to buy seeds anymore either. Investing a little time to education and money towards genetics now can save you waaaaay more in the long run.


You are correct... In the long run, I'm going to figure put how to pollinate...thanks for the good words,bro!!!


----------



## TurboTokes (Apr 21, 2018)

Running males is alot of space, growing medium and water/nutrients lost to most people tho


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2018)

TurboTokes said:


> Running males is alot of space, growing medium and water/nutrients lost to most people tho


True


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 21, 2018)

TurboTokes said:


> Running males is alot of space, growing medium and water/nutrients lost to most people tho


you are correct. Its a sacrifice ones gonna have to choose. I will give up some space for a while to make some seeds. Saves me a ton of money in the future.


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I would rather spend that money on something that I know is going to be putting forth buds... right now I don't know much about pollinating female plants and all that, I just want to grow some big buds and leave all that other stuff for the experts...


What are you talking about. Thats where buds come from the seeds. If you get a male toss it. Grow the females for the buds you seek. You don't have to breed the strains again


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 26, 2018)

> www.cannabinoidcrazygenetics.com


Yep thats the site


----------



## Growinlikcrazy (Apr 26, 2018)

I need a good cheap led light 4 or 600 watt


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Apr 27, 2018)

Growinlikcrazy said:


> I need a good cheap led light 4 or 600 watt


Oh,I learnt that the Mars Hydron has a new series ECO,price is cheaper than their reflector series,you can have a look.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 27, 2018)

Growinlikcrazy said:


> I need a good cheap led light 4 or 600 watt


Me too...


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 27, 2018)

Growinlikcrazy said:


> I need a good cheap led light 4 or 600 watt


No such thing.
There is cheap and ok and there is not cheap and great.

Ask yourself why you want a 600w LED, because a 600w HID will outperform a cheap LED of the same wattage and run same temps. HID is cheap. Ventilation is a must either light choice.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 27, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> Oh,I learnt that the Mars Hydron has a new series ECO,price is cheaper than their reflector series,you can have a look.


How much do you make working for mars hydro?
Was the BBQ good this year?


----------



## 420Barista (Apr 27, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> How much do you make working for mars hydro?
> Was the BBQ good this year?


lol it's true it never gets old!!!!


----------



## cookie master (May 1, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> No such thing.
> There is cheap and ok and there is not cheap and great.
> 
> Ask yourself why you want a 600w LED, because a 600w HID will outperform a cheap LED of the same wattage and run same temps. HID is cheap. Ventilation is a must either light choice.


----------



## cookie master (May 1, 2018)

stick with hps or lec.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (May 2, 2018)

Get my new reflector 144 set up,it is in brilliant condition, Holy smokes. Haha.Lots of action underneath it.


----------



## PZLA420 (May 18, 2018)

This dude seems to know his stuff, spoke to him in person and he makes fan cooled systems with a mix of vero 29 chips check him out if youre in LA

inlandempire. craigslist


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 24, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> No such thing.
> There is cheap and ok and there is not cheap and great.
> 
> Ask yourself why you want a 600w LED, because a 600w HID will outperform a cheap LED of the same wattage and run same temps. HID is cheap. Ventilation is a must either light choice.


I got a qb 288 kit for the low low...i won't buy another light unless its another one of these.


----------



## coreywebster (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got a qb 288 kit for the low low...i won't buy another light unless its another one of these.


I know Frank, good choice.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I know Frank, good choice.


Thanks! It's working out great for the girls!!!


----------



## New Age United (May 28, 2018)

4×4 tent, 600w light, fan, carbon filter and both a mh and hps bulb came to $637 taxes in free shipping. It shipped in less than a week. https://www.growlights.ca/growtent-systems/grow-tent-complete-systems/custom-grow-tent-systems/4-x-4-custom-grow-tent-kit.html


----------



## newguy123 (May 29, 2018)

New Age United said:


> 4×4 tent, 600w light, fan, carbon filter and both a mh and hps bulb came to $637 taxes in free shipping. It shipped in less than a week. https://www.growlights.ca/growtent-systems/grow-tent-complete-systems/custom-grow-tent-systems/4-x-4-custom-grow-tent-kit.html


That's the exact setup I started with. Have fun man


----------



## lilboosie (Jun 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me too...


Still need it


----------



## lilboosie (Jun 9, 2018)

I got two 600w hps kits for $144.00
Comes with:
Timer
Bulb... hps or mh
Reflector 
Ballast 
Hangings for lamp 
Check out my grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/expert-seeds-gorilla-cookies-gg4-x-white-widow.964934/page-2


----------



## Tas devil (Jun 15, 2018)

Jesus thats cheap..wonder if these dudes ship to aust..

When using credit card,say for eg they dont send the bank gets onto them dont they and get my money back??.i have paypal but use credit card to buy stuff..


----------



## kbone123 (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone have some decent pricing on drainage/overflow trays? My tray system definitely isn't working out. I'd like something ~3x3' - 3.5x3.5 if possible. For some reason, everything is INSANELY overpriced online.


----------



## Skiball (Jul 2, 2018)

kbone123 said:


> Anyone have some decent pricing on drainage/overflow trays? My tray system definitely isn't working out. I'd like something ~3x3' - 3.5x3.5 if possible. For some reason, everything is INSANELY overpriced online.


3 x 2 for 12$ https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Large-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887102C/205451585
4 x 3 38$
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Argee-45-Gal-Heavy-Duty-Mixing-Tub-RG177/301437434


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

Where would I find the best deal on a 6 inch inline fan?
Needing to put it on my carbon filter
Not using it for ventilation but as a scrubber.
Any advice?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 8, 2018)

Vortex fans, they’re not exactly cheap, but when reading the reviews of cheaper fan’s a lot of them went bad after 6 months or less. I’d rather spend the extra 50, I can’t afford to have something poop out


----------



## clay32 (Sep 11, 2018)

ebay has some select items for 20% off over 25$. i have seen grow tents, hoods, drying racks an inline fans... not sure if they marked things up or not. might want to take a look tho. good till 9/14. code is JUMPINTOFALL


----------



## CannaReview (Sep 11, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Vortex fans, they’re not exactly cheap, but when reading the reviews of cheaper fan’s a lot of them went bad after 6 months or less. I’d rather spend the extra 50, I can’t afford to have something poop out


Vortex is good and made in Canada hence the higher price and its a commercial grade fan to be used in real HVAC applicatrions. Now is it worth the extra cost, that's hard to say but not all the cheap brands are cheap quality. I sell one brand of fan called HydroStar and its even CSA approved which is costly to go through the approval process vs just ETL or Intertek but is made in China. So far haven't had issues with them and sold quite a few and they have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## BaROne123 (Sep 11, 2018)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Valueline 6 Inch 435 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan - $79.00 > http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html
> 
> 15 feet of sticky back Velcro ( "2 piece" ) $13.19 SHIPPED- http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=70347395&categoryId=74598
> 
> Valueline 8 Inch 745 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan $99.90 - http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-745-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2261.html


Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## TurboTokes (Sep 22, 2018)

Where's the led sales


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 14, 2018)

Awesome find in the clearance section at walmart. $40 on amazon normally. Picked up all 4 they had. Don't ask me why they were so cheap.


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Oct 21, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Vortex fans, they’re not exactly cheap, but when reading the reviews of cheaper fan’s a lot of them went bad after 6 months or less. I’d rather spend the extra 50, I can’t afford to have something poop out


I got the 6" Vortex S-Line and boy is that thing powerful! Wants to rip out the aluminum foil I put in the window to conceal my grow and creates quite a vacuum in the room my grow tent is located. You really can't go wrong with it, just wish it had a speed setting.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 21, 2018)

How about avid for $14 a bottle?

Fuggin works too and at that price I sprayed my whole damn yard


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 21, 2018)

Midnight Warrior said:


> I got the 6" Vortex S-Line and boy is that thing powerful! Wants to rip out the aluminum foil I put in the window to conceal my grow and creates quite a vacuum in the room my grow tent is located. You really can't go wrong with it, just wish it had a speed setting.


You can buy a speed controller, I use one


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Oct 21, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> You can buy a speed controller, I use one


Yea I might get one eventually, but I just started so all my disposable income has been going to getting everything I need set up. Just about there, just need a few more things.


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 21, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> How about avid for $14 a bottle?View attachment 4219081
> 
> Fuggin works too and at that price I sprayed my whole damn yard


just bought some
i got broad mites & im shitty about it.
got some fire keepers in veg too.
got some pyrethum tr foggers too, god damn.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 21, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> just bought some
> i got broad mites & im shitty about it.
> got some fire keepers in veg too.
> got some pyrethum tr foggers too, god damn.


Just saw, actually quoted you and put up the post, though break dude


----------



## zionzion (Oct 22, 2018)

Since this is my third post I do not have the privilege to post link:

Minimum Requirements
The number of posts you have created must exceed: 2 (Yours: 2)
The number of Likes you've received must exceed: 2 (Yours: 2)
The Likeost Ratio must exceed: -1% (Yours: 100%)
The number of days you have been registered must exceed: 1 (Yours: 23

Anyway:
$10 dollar MeanWell HLG series drivers?

Anyone have experience buying these cheap and possibly copycat of MeanWell drivers from Alibaba?


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 25, 2018)

BaROne123 said:


> Very helpful. Thank you.


Bought a couple 6in vivosun come with built in speed control for intake use been running on temp/humidity controller for 2 years problem free $69... Buy a vortex if you can afford it though,


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Oct 30, 2018)

Midnight Warrior said:


> Yea I might get one eventually, but I just started so all my disposable income has been going to getting everything I need set up. Just about there, just need a few more things.


Do not use just any fan speed controller for your vortex. Does not matter the brand they will make that fan hum. You want what's called a veriac. Go to egay and search for veriac . They are 39.00 dollars and you will never hear that fan make a sound. It will also not burn your motor out like those other types of controllers. Thank me later!


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 30, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Do not use just any fan speed controller for your vortex. Does not matter the brand they will make that fan hum. You want what's called a veriac. Go to egay and search for veriac . They are 39.00 dollars and you will never hear that fan make a sound. It will also not burn your motor out like those other types of controllers. Thank me later!


I agree 100% I burned my first vortex fan out in less than 6-months with a cheap speed controller that are all over the web, my understanding is they control speed by turning the power to your fan of and on many times a second vs a variac that reduces the voltage/amps to reduce the speed...


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Oct 30, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I agree 100% I burned my first vortex fan out in less than 6-months with a cheap speed controller that are all over the web, my understanding is they control speed by turning the power to your fan of and on many times a second vs a variac that reduces the voltage/amps to reduce the speed...


Yes Sir, that is correct. Those cheap fan controls are all the same and yes they start and stop the motor rapidly. Essentially burning the motor out sooner rather than later. They all come from the same place and companies just put their brand on them. They are not worth the box the come in! 

Did you give Atmosphere a ring? I'm sure they would just send you another with no problems or questions asked. I've spoken with them, they are very nice people who are extremely helpful and back their products 100% let's be real, everyone needs to make a living and a profit off their product. That being said, those folks actually care about their customers & want them to be happy. They are not into those hit and run sales tactics that most other companies use to make a buck. I've not used any other brand of fan but I have been told some crazy stories by people I know dealing with other manufacturers.

The vortex is a really nice fan with good build quality. I love my s line. Its quite, powerful and has a 10 year warranty. They are a bit expensive yes but for the quality, low noise, warranty and customer service you really cant go wrong. 

You can also find them for around 120.00 usd. That's what I paid for my 6". I see them priced at 200-250.00 usd for the 6". which is well over what I paid. I will say, if i was not able to find the one i have for the price i paid. I still would have purchased it at those price points due to warranty alone. I could be wrong but I dont think any other fan manufacturer has a 10 year warranty. If any company builds a product and give' a warranty as such you know it's not garbage!


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 30, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Yes Sir, that is correct. Those cheap fan controls are all the same and yes they start and stop the motor rapidly. Essentially burning the motor out sooner rather than later. They all come from the same place and companies just put their brand on them. They are not worth the box the come in!
> 
> Did you give Atmosphere a ring? I'm sure they would just send you another with no problems or questions asked. I've spoken with them, they are very nice people who are extremely helpful and back their products 100% let's be real, everyone needs to make a living and a profit off their product. That being said, those folks actually care about their customers & want them to be happy. They are not into those hit and run sales tactics that most other companies use to make a buck. I've not used any other brand of fan but I have been told some crazy stories by people I know dealing with other manufacturers.
> 
> ...


SoMe: Thanks for the heads up on their warranty but shoot it's been a couple years ago now I tossed it long ago, live and learn didn't even dawn on me to try for a replacement, sort of like my truck battery I brought it in last week they said had you come in two days ago we could have given you a new one but so sorry!, took me awhile to wade thru the here today gone tomorrow companies, I save and buy quality these days..


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 23, 2018)

early bird black friday deals @ amazon, picked up a nanolux 630w cmh de for $120 and a nanolux 315w cmh se for $110. damn 1/customer rule, tried the wifes account but the same address screwed me.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 23, 2018)

If anyone finds a blulab combo plus meter please let me know.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 23, 2018)

bought an apera ph60 for $39, busted 3 bluelabs in the last year alone, time to try something else. glad i stayed up, time to go to bed before the wife finds out what i spent.

these $120 315w nanolux cmh's are still on for 5 more hours. the quantity limit is now removed and they slapped on another $10. tempted but i really need 630wers.....great deal though.

https://www.amazon.com/d/Grow-Light-Fixtures/Nanolux-NN640028030-CMH-315W-Fixture/B0178GTPH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1542984702&sr=8-1&keywords=nanolux+315+cmh


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 23, 2018)

Biowar doing its yearly black Friday blowout, coupon code is (thanks)


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 23, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> bought an apera ph60 for $39, busted 3 bluelabs in the last year alone, time to try something else. glad i stayed up, time to go to bed before the wife finds out what i spent.
> 
> these $120 315w nanolux cmh's are still on for 5 more hours. the quantity limit is now removed and they slapped on another $10. tempted but i really need 630wers.....great deal though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/d/Grow-Light-Fixtures/Nanolux-NN640028030-CMH-315W-Fixture/B0178GTPH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1542984702&sr=8-1&keywords=nanolux+315+cmh


I use only Apera meters, great value, very dependable and live customer service


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 23, 2018)

Man, there some deals out there!
I feel like I got a good deal on this Black Friday Deal at Seedsman.
 
I got seeds other places too at a good black friday price, but this Seedsman order took the cake.
2 Strains and 20 seeds of Bohdi was a pretty good deal, too at James Bean Company.


Anyone else have some sweet buys on seeds?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 24, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> bought an apera ph60 for $39, busted 3 bluelabs in the last year alone, time to try something else. glad i stayed up, time to go to bed before the wife finds out what i spent.





Beachwalker said:


> I use only Apera meters, great value, very dependable and live customer service


PH60 for that price, what a deal. Usually $30 more. I've had one for 9 months, love it.

I picked up an Apera EC60 for $55, so now got a reliable PPM tool. You have that one as well ,Beachwalker?


----------



## primobozo (Nov 25, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> How much do you make working for mars hydro?
> Was the BBQ good this year?


Gotta get me one!








Asian girl, not the light.


----------



## primobozo (Nov 25, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> early bird black friday deals @ amazon, picked up a nanolux 630w cmh de for $120 and a nanolux 315w cmh se for $110. damn 1/customer rule, tried the wifes account but the same address screwed me.


Send it to my address, problem solved.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 25, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Gotta get me one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why stop at one when you can have 4!!


----------



## primobozo (Nov 25, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Why stop at one when you can have 4!!


20 years ago, yeah. Now I'm old, don't think I could eat 4 of em now.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 25, 2018)

primobozo said:


> 20 years ago, yeah. Now I'm old, don't think I could eat 4 of em now.


Half hour after the first one you get hungry again


----------



## primobozo (Nov 25, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Half hour after the first one you get hungry again


Alright, you talked me into it, next time I'm at the Chinese restaurant, I'm going to order 4......
Wish me luck.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 26, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Send it to my address, problem solved.


shipping address isnt monitored, billing address is the one watched. how about you buy it and ship it to me?


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 26, 2018)

snagged another 630w de for cyber monday! 10 more and im good....hopefully boxing day doesnt have a limit.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 26, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07B1Y2F2B/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_10?smid=A1LJO3FZJ9NMOU&psc=1


----------



## Cobra442 (Jun 13, 2019)

TurboTokes said:


> Where's the led sales


https://www.crecerlighting.com/collections/led-grow-lights/products/led-grow-light-panthrx
Join their email list and pay $675 for 648 watts from wall.
I have had this light for 23 day so far, and my plants love it see my videos
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCnK2RmuFu9kuc5QwwTuwQLvvBdXn_Asz


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone close to Chatsworth CA?

This seller has over 12 ACDE Double Ended Air Cooled reflectors with a 1000w ballast

100$ obo!!! Can't beat that! Local pickup only tho

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254232693350


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 28, 2019)

For any eurofolks needing heatsinks

DIYleduk is selling off old stock of twin QB heatsinks for £9.99

Got myself a 10 pack with free delivery.






Twin heatsink for quantum boards


Genuine HLG quantum board heatsink. Twin version For use 1 2x quantum board. Minor marks/scuffs.




diyleduk.com


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> For any eurofolks needing heatsinks
> 
> DIYleduk is selling off old stock of twin QB heatsinks for £9.99
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 420ismyaddress (Oct 29, 2019)

125 watt cfl with reflector $60 Amazon prime no shipping


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Nov 6, 2019)

Redoing my HVAC. Where to order mini splits? Looking for a 3ton 3 zone with ceiling cassets


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 27, 2019)

Black Friday deals anyone? Set aside $200 for beans. Want to try some of these "new" strains coming out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Black Friday deals anyone? Set aside $200 for beans. Want to try some of these "new" strains coming out.


I have enough seeds for the time being... I'm looking to buy more lights... Im thinking about the "hussle",know what I mean???


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Black Friday deals anyone? Set aside $200 for beans. Want to try some of these "new" strains coming out.







__





Black Friday Seed Sales?


Anybody know of any breeders running Black Friday specials? I read that Greenpoint is running a sale but other than that, I haven’t heard of anyone else.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## jimmy1life (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey medgrower1 has a 50% off on nutrients code. I believe only today though


----------



## Up-and-coming-grower (Jan 3, 2020)

Lenofocus smd diodes 674 leds


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 14, 2020)

Autopilot Co2 controller on Amazon.
Wow only 125. These are usually 200.



https://www.amazon.com/Autopilot-APC8200-Monitor-Controller-Remote/dp/B0748ZRD2X/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=co2%2Bcontroller&amp;qid=1581705058&amp;sr=8-3&amp;th=1&amp;psc=1


----------



## Goodlandkush (Feb 18, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Autopilot Co2 controller on Amazon.
> Wow only 125. These are usually 200.
> 
> 
> ...


I have 1 and love it. Makes everything so easy. If yea I bought mine when they were 215. Gonna buy another one while they’re at this low price point & bc I’m gonna have 4 flowering tents to cycle the 2 controllers between! Kinda perfect timing for them to drop nearly 100$ in price


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Mar 1, 2020)

mdave said:


> http://www.dchydro.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=2821 quantum 600watt ballast for 176


try Hydro Crunch.com they have 600 watt dimmable ballasts for $105, and they have 1000 watt ballasts for for $156, (just make sure to set up an account on their site to get these prices)


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Mar 1, 2020)

www.hydrocrunch.com


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 9, 2020)

These are the *Cheapest* & *Most Competitive Budget LED Lights* on Amazon as of Mar 2020​New improved copies of Mars Hydro TS Reflector with:
1) better light reflection (no light leaks at corners)
2) better red spectrum
3) less expensive
4) only available in Canada atm (to avoid copyright laws LMAO jkjk)

Aponuo 150W LED Reflector (2x2 tent)


OR

Oneo 150W Light Bar (2.5x2.5 tent)


P.S. (yes they're Chinese copies of copies but what do you expect lol)​


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 23, 2020)

139


----------



## og-ninja-pirate (Apr 4, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> These are the *Cheapest* & *Most Competitive Budget LED Lights* on Amazon as of Mar 2020​New improved copies of Mars Hydro TS Reflector with:
> 1) better light reflection (no light leaks at corners)
> 2) better red spectrum
> 3) less expensive
> ...


Why can't I find these on Alibaba or other Chinese sites? I am not living in Canada these days but would like to get something cheap and more recent in terms of LED tech.


----------



## pr3tti (Apr 8, 2020)

og-ninja-pirate said:


> Why can't I find these on Alibaba or other Chinese sites? I am not living in Canada these days but would like to get something cheap and more recent in terms of LED tech.


It is available in Canada. It is Amazon.ca


----------



## sf_frankie (May 18, 2020)

og-ninja-pirate said:


> Why can't I find these on Alibaba or other Chinese sites? I am not living in Canada these days but would like to get something cheap and more recent in terms of LED tech.


There’s better stuff than Mars clones on Alibaba. The HLG quantum board knockoffs should be way better than the Mars knockoffs. You can get Samsung diodes and MW drivers.


----------



## Ballzmageetree (Jun 25, 2020)

Anybody use these https://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Growing-Fixture-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B07WHDS5WY


----------



## slyer8 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ballzmageetree said:


> Anybody use these https://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Growing-Fixture-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B07WHDS5WY


From reading the questions asked by customers it sounds as if the light is sensitive to water and can get ruined with some sprinkles. The spider design seems very good for grow tents.


----------



## kickapooh (Jun 26, 2020)

Ballzmageetree said:


> Anybody use these https://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Growing-Fixture-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B07WHDS5WY


Better price and more watts from here. 





Free Shipping Led Grow Light Professional Detachable Switchable 650w Full Spectrum Led Plant Grow Light For Hydroponic - Buy Free Shipping Led Grow Light,650w Led Plant Grow Light,Detachable Led Grow Light Product on Alibaba.com


Free Shipping Led Grow Light Professional Detachable Switchable 650w Full Spectrum Led Plant Grow Light For Hydroponic - Buy Free Shipping Led Grow Light,650w Led Plant Grow Light,Detachable Led Grow Light Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## natebomb (Jul 14, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> Better price and more watts from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you order these lights? They look pretty koo


----------



## LordEnki (Aug 2, 2020)

anyone with info on where to purchase samsung lm301h diodes in canada?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KM1EXXW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ktBmFb8MZKVM6



150w SunSystem HPS with bulb for $55 ... cheapest Ive ever seen it


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 31, 2020)

2ft Samsung F series strips. $1.99 a pop , free worldwide shipping. Especially good for anyone outside the US.



https://www.arrow.com/en/products/si-b8t521560ww/samsung-electronics


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 31, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> 2ft Samsung F series strips. $1.99 a pop , free worldwide shipping. Especially good for anyone outside the US.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arrow.com/en/products/si-b8t521560ww/samsung-electronics


do they have 3500k or 3000k strips on sale?


----------



## bob_ross (Aug 31, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> 2ft Samsung F series strips. $1.99 a pop , free worldwide shipping. Especially good for anyone outside the US.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arrow.com/en/products/si-b8t521560ww/samsung-electronics


Damn if it was not for the tariff to US, I would be ordering 20


----------



## Midiver (Aug 31, 2020)

I wonder what the taiff


----------



## Midiver (Aug 31, 2020)

would be


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> do they have 3500k or 3000k strips on sale?


They did have 3k and 4k but now just 4k as of when I posted, 3k are full price as far as I know.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 1, 2020)

Midiver said:


> I wonder what the taiff


Theres two threads about these strips in LED section, some of the guys buying will be from US so will know.


----------



## bob_ross (Sep 1, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Theres two threads about these strips in LED section, some of the guys buying will be from US so will know.


could not pass on them. Grabbed 8 to use as veg and seedling light. Came out to $40 with tariff and shipping etc which still makes each $5 which is a great deal compared to $21 other places


----------



## mauricem00 (Sep 1, 2020)

SHAWTYBANGBANG said:


> anyone gotta link for T5 setups fullspec?..... +rep...


I've used these for 4 years https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NMYLOBU/?coliid=IBO3BJZOGQZOE&colid=AW7UKM9ED6GM&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it I use 4-6500k for veg and add 2 of these for flowering https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FQ87DP6/?coliid=I2GA9WD8U48GW9&colid=AW7UKM9ED6GM&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it hope that helps


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 1, 2020)

bob_ross said:


> could not pass on them. Grabbed 8 to use as veg and seedling light. Came out to $40 with tariff and shipping etc which still makes each $5 which is a great deal compared to $21 other places


I picked up 20 for what works out £1.50 each, free delivery from the US to UK.. Just cant imagine how they can even do that for those prices.
Crazy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 1, 2020)

Midiver said:


> I wonder what the taiff


i just ordered 20

came to $84 total

$33 in tariffs


----------



## xtian13 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking for a solid 6" fan for my 3x3 tent soon. Anyone seen any deals? 

Budget $150 if that'll get it done?


----------



## bob_ross (Sep 5, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> 2ft Samsung F series strips. $1.99 a pop , free worldwide shipping. Especially good for anyone outside the US.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arrow.com/en/products/si-b8t521560ww/samsung-electronics


just received my first order. Waiting on the second. Thank you very much for the heads up.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 6, 2020)

bob_ross said:


> just received my first order. Waiting on the second. Thank you very much for the heads up.


Nice, mine came Friday.
I couldn't even send an empty box from A to B for these prices. 


No worries, just passing on the info, thought it deserved to be in this thread.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 6, 2020)

xtian13 said:


> Looking for a solid 6" fan for my 3x3 tent soon. Anyone seen any deals?
> 
> Budget $150 if that'll get it done?


Try CAN fans, or rvk or ruck. Should be within your budget. 
Im sure there are lots of other options.


----------



## Midiver (Sep 6, 2020)

xtian13 said:


> Looking for a solid 6" fan for my 3x3 tent soon. Anyone seen any deals?
> 
> Budget $150 if that'll get it done?


I bought a couple 9 dollor 12 inch all metal fans from wall mart, the the trick is to re grease them with with White Lighting bicycle bearing grease. That grease is the dog, I wouldn't spend 150 dollars. If you don't re grease them they lock up and burn up.Once you see the grease youll under stand. So far they have run for a year.


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Sep 6, 2020)

bob_ross said:


> just received my first order. Waiting on the second. Thank you very much for the heads up.


You added heatsinks and driver? The diodes look very close together, are there heat issues?


----------



## Jonny45 (Sep 16, 2020)

HEY GUYS EVER WONDERED IF THE MARS HYDRO TS600 IS A BANG FOR YOUR BUCK? I HAVE AN ENTRY WITH MARS HYDRO CUP USING THE TS600 OVER A GIRL SCOUT COOKIE EXTREME AUTO! FOLLOW MY THREAD AND HELP ME WIN GUYS AND ALSO SEE FOR YOURSELF HOW GOOD THIS LIGHT DOES!! https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-mars-hydro-cup-entry-with-ts600.1031542/


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 16, 2020)

So...
When is the next Stripaholics Anonymous meeting?
 

I have these ebs in my cart. Resisting the urge!!








BXEB-L0560Z-40G2000-C-C3 in Tray by Bridgelux | Linear Mid Power LED Modules | Future Electronics


EB Series Gen 3 2ft 4000K 90CRI 2200lm 160lm/W




www.futureelectronics.com


----------



## Jman108227 (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m browsing Craigslist for fun. This in SoCal. Cypress if anyone is interested. Will be posting more goodies if I come across anything.


----------



## Jman108227 (Sep 18, 2020)

Jman108227 said:


> I’m browsing Craigslist for fun. This in SoCal. Cypress if anyone is interested. Will be posting more goodies if I come across anything.


I won’t be doing what I said. There’s simply too many things on Craigslist haha


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 18, 2020)

Jman108227 said:


> I’m browsing Craigslist for fun. This in SoCal. Cypress if anyone is interested. Will be posting more goodies if I come across anything.


I have about 8 searches saved onto my 2nd homescreen on my phone. Have scored some killer deals on there. 

The best one specifically grow related was 2 HLG QB288 v2's that had been used for half a grow cycle, plus a brand new Hydrobuilder 2x3 tent, some Floraflex caps, and some other random brand new goodies all for $90. 

I also got this amazing mid century modern TV cabinet/wardrobe for free that I tore apart and turned into a 2x3 veg cabinet with 2 shelves, as well as a seperate drying cabinet. 

Actually pretty much all of my furniture besides my couch is used stuff I got for free or close to free on CL. I am pretty picky too and my stuff is not junk. My coffee table and side table for example currently goes for $500-750 on Ebay. I got both for $10 . Kitchen table is around $500 and I paid $50. You get the idea. 

Craigslist is awesome if you have the patience. I would rather wait and get something quality used, rather than buy junk from Target. One secret trick I will share. Search for things but spelled how someone who doesn't know how to spell would spell it. Or common spelling mistakes. Often you will find things that have been sitting for 2 months and you can lowball someone and they are willing to give it away just to get rid of it. Got my first LED TV and an amazing surround system that way back in the day.


----------



## Cheeseenthusiast (Sep 24, 2020)

Didnt scroll all the way lol but I got spider farmer sf2000 for 30% less than Amazon on their own site

Apparently the cheapest way into Samsung diodes and great reviews for smaller set ups


----------



## GlueSniffer (Oct 18, 2020)

Multipurpose LED fixture
$2.99 at my local Ace Hardware.
Comes with cord, screws and anchors, and 3M double sided tape.

18”
10w
3000K
900 lumens

I got 6 of them for side lighting in my 2x2 flower tent. I’ll go back and get some more. 6 of them is 60watts (actual watts) total and cost $17.94 plus tax.

Using a lux meter and converting to PPFD, I get right around 1000 if touching the sensor to the diffuser on the led.


----------



## WintersBones (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey folks. Wondering if anyone can point out best places to keep an eye out for black friday deals for lights and tents, ideally in Canada if possible, or will ship to Canada. Trying to avoid Amazon. 
Ive found Indoor Growing Canada and Trimleaf.ca so far that look trustworthy. Anyone use these sites? 
Or is it better to try and buy direct from manufacturers if I can? 
Cheers


----------



## GlueSniffer (Nov 1, 2020)

$180 MeanWell / Samsung LM301B Grow Light? Seems fake, but some reviews make it seem legit. 

Anyway this could be real? MeanWell Driver, 456 Samsung LM 301B 3000K LEDs ( says SK bin in comments but IDK what that means) plus 76 Epistar 660nm Red LEDs (532 total). 240 watts (0.45watts each). $180

LM301B LED Board 240W LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Chips & MeanWell Driver Commercial White Full Spectrum Grow Lights 532pcs LEDs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081ZT6BMC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.CONFbSPBH5EP


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 1, 2020)

Iluminarlighting.com is having a sale on CMH fixtures/lamps right now. Not sure what they have left in stock, but just as an fyi, check the sale price, then they give you an additional 10% off coupon + free shipping over $350 (I think). Just in case any hid dinosaurs want a new cmh fixture, rawr!


----------



## BallsackSal (Nov 14, 2020)

GlueSniffer said:


> $180 MeanWell / Samsung LM301B Grow Light? Seems fake, but some reviews make it seem legit.
> 
> Anyway this could be real? MeanWell Driver, 456 Samsung LM 301B 3000K LEDs ( says SK bin in comments but IDK what that means) plus 76 Epistar 660nm Red LEDs (532 total). 240 watts (0.45watts each). $180
> 
> ...


----------



## 2klude (Nov 14, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> Ive found Indoor Growing Canada and Trimleaf.ca so far that look trustworthy. Anyone use these sites?
> Or is it better to try and buy direct from manufacturers if I can?
> Cheers


I've used both the companies... mainly Indoor Growing Canada but bought my dry trimmer from Trimleaf.ca.

IndoorGrowingCanada does have deal from time to time but nothing more than a 5-10% discount. Best bet was to just order online from a US supplier, have it shipped close to the border than just go pick it up. Unfortunately the borders are closed with nothing in sight to assume they will be opening anytime soon.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 14, 2020)

GlueSniffer said:


> $180 MeanWell / Samsung LM301B Grow Light? Seems fake, but some reviews make it seem legit.
> 
> Anyway this could be real? MeanWell Driver, 456 Samsung LM 301B 3000K LEDs ( says SK bin in comments but IDK what that means) plus 76 Epistar 660nm Red LEDs (532 total). 240 watts (0.45watts each). $180
> 
> LM301B LED Board 240W LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Chips & MeanWell Driver Commercial White Full Spectrum Grow Lights 532pcs LEDs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081ZT6BMC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.CONFbSPBH5EP


you can get two for $315 shipped thru kingbrite. it's probably legit plus it's through amazon.

also, if you don't mind waiting a month you can get the one you linked to for $140 directly from the source

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/CrxSunny-Samsung-LM301B-3000K-3500K-4000K_62465373626.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.11.1fc99c84LXirGn


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 15, 2020)

GlueSniffer said:


> $180 MeanWell / Samsung LM301B Grow Light? Seems fake, but some reviews make it seem legit.
> 
> Anyway this could be real? MeanWell Driver, 456 Samsung LM 301B 3000K LEDs ( says SK bin in comments but IDK what that means) plus 76 Epistar 660nm Red LEDs (532 total). 240 watts (0.45watts each). $180
> 
> LM301B LED Board 240W LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Chips & MeanWell Driver Commercial White Full Spectrum Grow Lights 532pcs LEDs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081ZT6BMC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.CONFbSPBH5EP


I mean its most likely legit. Prices have really come down on samsung diodes and Meanwell drivers. The only thing i noticed is that it doesnt have any far red or different color whites on there. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Rico2016 (Nov 17, 2020)

2klude said:


> I've used both the companies... mainly Indoor Growing Canada but bought my dry trimmer from Trimleaf.ca.
> 
> IndoorGrowingCanada does have deal from time to time but nothing more than a 5-10% discount. Best bet was to just order online from a US supplier, have it shipped close to the border than just go pick it up. Unfortunately the borders are closed with nothing in sight to assume they will be opening anytime soon.


Nice avy


lots of lights in this thread! big savings thanks much to all


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 18, 2020)

Found this online, my assumption is it would be good for cheap tents/new growers. Normally $179 on Amazon but with code EIVIEIHQ get it for as low as $89 before tax with the clippable coupon for an extra $30 off.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08KRKJ87P/?tag=dealeditor-20



As an added bonus buy this light and get this wall timer for free





__





Amazon.com: SUNRAISE Grow Light Fixture Timmer : Everything Else


Buy SUNRAISE Grow Light Fixture Timmer: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 18, 2020)

Last deal for me.
Normally $65 get it today for just $26 with this code plus the 10% off coupon on the item page





Amazon.com : LED Grow Light, SUMKUMY Upgrade 1200W Plant Grow Light, Full Spectrum Panel LED Grow Lamp for for Indoor Plants, Micro Greens, Succulents, Seedlings : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : LED Grow Light, SUMKUMY Upgrade 1200W Plant Grow Light, Full Spectrum Panel LED Grow Lamp for for Indoor Plants, Micro Greens, Succulents, Seedlings : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





*50YYTM8C*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 18, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Last deal for me.View attachment 4746149
> Normally $65 get it today for just $26 with this code plus the 10% off coupon on the item page
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want Sum Kumy light. They even spelled their name wrong. It's Some Cummy light.

It's all good. Just wash your hands after handling it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 18, 2020)

I know a person at work that feels they know everything. They will gladly tell you about anything you ask as they authority to everything and for the low low price of 1 migraine. Now tell me that's not a killer deal


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I know a person at work that feels they know everything. They will gladly tell you about anything you ask as they authority to everything and for the low low price of 1 migraine. Now tell me that's not a killer deal


Like some of the helpers at Home Depot, lol.

Or most of the hydro store employees.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 18, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Like some of the helpers at Home Depot, lol.
> 
> Or most of the hydro store employees.


ROLF, nothing like talking to someone covered in ache who's like "bra, this is the best light man".


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> ROLF, nothing like talking to someone covered in ache who's like "bra, this is the best light man".
> View attachment 4746233


Totally man! Bitchin.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 19, 2020)

So what's the word on quality lights now a days that isnt hlg?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 19, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> So what's the word on quality lights now a days that isnt hlg?


Timber


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 19, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Timber


Hmm ok. Let me take a look. I'm trying to find just a decent 300 dollar light that has a god damn removable driver.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 19, 2020)

Have another light deal for you all. 
Originally $179.99 get 20% off with code *20H68EFY and clip the $30 coupon making this light $113.99*



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CVS5JKG?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> So what's the word on quality lights now a days that isnt hlg?


Timber
ChilLed
Gavita
Are a few.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 19, 2020)

I know you all are tired of me posting these amazon lights so this is the last one.

$219.99 on amazon now, but get it for $145.99 now with code *20BCF8YK* and the $30 clickable coupon. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08H24H41B?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I know you all are tired of me posting these amazon lights so this is the last one.
> 
> $219.99 on amazon now, but get it for $145.99 now with code *20BCF8YK* and the $30 clickable coupon
> 
> View attachment 4746682View attachment 4746682View attachment 4746683View attachment 4746683


Well I am, lol. Those lights look cheap.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well I am, lol. Those lights look cheap.


Not everyone can fork out $600 for a decent light. That's a lot of money. Some of us are barely surviving, ok?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Not everyone can fork out $600 for a decent light. That's a lot of money. Some of us are barely surviving, ok?


There's always HID.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 19, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I know you all are tired of me posting these amazon lights so this is the last one.
> 
> $219.99 on amazon now, but get it for $145.99 now with code *20BCF8YK* and the $30 clickable coupon
> 
> View attachment 4746682View attachment 4746682View attachment 4746683View attachment 4746683


Hey @Marq1340 I appreciate you sharing any deals you find.
On this one I don't see a link for item. May I please ask you to post a link?

EDIT****I think this is it***


https://www.amazon.com/Bozily-Quantum-Board-Light-Dimmable/dp/B08H24H41B/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=quantum+board+led+grow&qid=1605830652&sr=8-6


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 I appreciate you sharing any deals you find.
> On this one I don't see a link for item. May I please ask you to post a link?
> 
> EDIT****I think this is it***
> ...


Fixed thanks


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> So what's the word on quality lights now a days that isnt hlg?


Meijiu led


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Not everyone can fork out $600 for a decent light. That's a lot of money. Some of us are barely surviving, ok?


Ignore all nut gobblers man. Plants can’t tell the price you paid for your lights, they also can’t see a little sticker on them either.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Ignore all nut gobblers man. Plants can’t tell the price you paid for your lights, they also can’t see a little sticker on them either.





Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 I appreciate you sharing any deals you find.
> On this one I don't see a link for item. May I please ask you to post a link?


He can't afford your Meijiu either.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He can't afford your Meijiu either.


Meijiu 240 kit for s $99. It costs me triple in water alone per run lol.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Chiled has their X series LEDs, best par coverage available anywhere, 30% off. California lightworks has everything 20% off. Chilledgrowlights.com. their 3x5 500 true watts impressed me a lot. Ive never seen such edge to edge coverage


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Chiled has their X series LEDs, best par coverage available anywhere, 30% off. California lightworks has everything 20% off. Chilledgrowlights.com. their 3x5 500 true watts impressed me a lot. Ive never seen such edge to edge coverage


Ya, I love the looks of the ChilLed. That's probably the next light I'm gonna buy. I have 5% off discount code for them too that might work with the discount they're already offering. I should try it.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I love the looks of the ChilLed. That's probably the next light I'm gonna buy. I have 5% off discount code for them too that might work with the discount they're already offering. I should try it.


It will work. I got a 5% code too and it did


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Whst model? I want the 3x5 x3 or 2x4 x3


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Whst model? I want the 3x5 x3 or 2x4 x3


Ya, I was thinking about one of those to start. I'd get the 500w X3 that I could put in a 2x4 or half of my flower closet.

Those little minis are kinda cool too.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I was thinking about one of those to start. I'd get the 500w X3 that I could put in a 2x4 or half of my flower closet.
> 
> Those little minis are kinda cool too.


Im hopefully getting the 500 x3 or 300. Part is my Christmas present. 621 bucks with all discounts for the 500


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

California lightworks par numbers are horrible 4x4. And in all fairness it says up to 4x4 which is code for 3x3. The par tests in that range was really good. California lightworks is my fallback light if i cant get the other. Id love to have the commercial California lightworks but you gotta buy that 180 dollar controller too


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> California lightworks par numbers are horrible 4x4. And in all fairness it says up to 4x4 which is code for 3x3. The par tests in that range was really good. California lightworks is my fallback light if i cant get the other. Id love to have the commercial California lightworks but you gotta buy that 180 dollar controller too


1 CLW ss550 will cover a 2x4 area. Where are you getting the 4x4 coverage from?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 20, 2020)

i appreciate everyone adding to the deals list, but lets be honest with ourselves. Most of these lights are priced really high to begin with so the sales are just bringing them down to a half way reasonable price. How are CLW fixtures anyways?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> i appreciate everyone adding to the deals list, but lets be honest with ourselves. Most of these lights are priced really high to begin with so the sales are just bringing them down to a half way reasonable price. How are CLW fixtures anyways?


Overpriced and outdated.


and blurple


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> 1 CLW ss550 will cover a 2x4 area. Where are you getting the 4x4 coverage from?


Go to the site and read it yourself


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Go to the site and read it yourself


No need to. Ive actually grown with them for a couple years

Probably the worst purchase I’ve ever made in my growing history.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> i appreciate everyone adding to the deals list, but lets be honest with ourselves. Most of these lights are priced really high to begin with so the sales are just bringing them down to a half way reasonable price. How are CLW fixtures anyways?


I would avoid any LED light that has built in fans.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Go to the site and read it yourself


Mars calls their 100w light a 1000w on the site too. They must be then hey?


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> No need to. Ive actually grown with them for a couple years
> 
> Probably the worst purchase I’ve ever made in my growing history.


I says plain as day. Up to 4x4. Its probably a decent or good 2 or 3 plant light. Ive seen some impressive grows. Im just glad i jumped off the bandwagon before it was too late. Im going with the grow craft or Electric Sunshine Company or HGL.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Growcraft just makes sense because you can replace or add rails at a cheap price. If theres a problem. You just swap out the bad piece instead of scraping the entire rig.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

It pulls 500 watts at the wall, best par edge to edge coverage that ive seen , American made. Whats not to like


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

K


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Growcraft just makes sense because you can replace or add rails at a cheap price. If theres a problem. You just swap out the bad piece instead of scraping the entire rig.


Nice. Ya the ChilLed shit looks nice. I have a code for an extra 5% off if you go that route.

Wait. Didn't you already say you had the code for an extra 5%, lol?


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice. Ya the ChilLed shit looks nice. I have a code for an extra 5% off if you go that route.


Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

I gots codes, on codes bro


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 20, 2020)

A lot of conversation here without a deal, let me change that!

Normally $158.99 on amazon get it now for $49.49 today with code *50EMLG7B *and the $30 clickable coupon. *
the claim of 2000W gives me a mild headache but I'll buy this if I didn't already have lights and was on a tight budget https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FB9YWS6?tag=runrundeals0b-20

*


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Deals posted. Just follow the threads


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> It pulls 500 watts at the wall, best par edge to edge coverage that ive seen , American made. Whats not to like


Are you looking at the kit or the Commercial version? The kit should be like $612 or something after the extra discount.








Growcraft X3 – 500 Watt DIY LED Grow Light Kit


Processed in 2-5 Days DIY Friendly Modular Design - If you can dream it, you can build it! U Frame Structure Platform - Provides ready made framework - no need for drilling or tapping Innovative Rugged LED Light Bar System - Large footprint for even canopy coverage Slim Profile Passive Cooled...




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

3 x 5 is my ideal coverage for my situation too. 3 x 5 is 6 plants that are trained properly anyway


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you looking at the kit or the Commercial version? The kid should be like $612 or something after the extra discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt ill get the commercial. They have non commercial 3x5 500 for a little less


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)

You could always just feed your dog Skittles.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

One thing you never see them do in the videos and that's mount the driver and dimmer knob. I guess theres enough cable to wall mount them


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 20, 2020)

I guess I have a thing with sunraise now...

Originally $108.99 $53.84 with code *92SZB88X and the clickable coupon there*





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CVRTXNW/?tag=dealeditor-20


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just dont buy Valparspectra. Plugged up for 1st time August 21, before September this is what i had


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 20, 2020)

Been looking for a deal on a cheap 4x4 grow tent that would get me through at least 2 grows with no problem.


----------



## Doogle49 (Nov 20, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Been looking for a deal on a cheap 4x4 grow tent that would get me through at least 2 grows with no problem.











48x48x80 Inch Grow Tent Box Seed Room with Window Indoor Bedroom Home Decor | eBay


【Portable】- The grow tent is easy to move indoor. It won't take up too much room, you can put the tent anywhere you want. 1 x Grow Tent. large hole size：20.32cm.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

Doogle49 said:


> 48x48x80 Inch Grow Tent Box Seed Room with Window Indoor Bedroom Home Decor | eBay
> 
> 
> 【Portable】- The grow tent is easy to move indoor. It won't take up too much room, you can put the tent anywhere you want. 1 x Grow Tent. large hole size：20.32cm.
> ...


Exactly what I was hoping to pay


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

A online store had 4x4 for like 80. Google black friday grow lights grow tent sales


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 21, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> A lot of conversation here without a deal, let me change that!
> 
> Normally $158.99 on amazon get it now for $49.49 today with code *50EMLG7B *and the $30 clickable coupon. *View attachment 4747752
> the claim of 2000W gives me a mild headache but I'll buy this if I didn't already have lights and was on a tight budget https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FB9YWS6?tag=runrundeals0b-20*


that code still work for today too? mother fucker..i would have picked that shit up for that cheap


----------



## Tracker (Nov 21, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> that code still work for today too? mother fucker..i would have picked that shit up for that cheap


I tried. It doesn't work for me.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I tried. It doesn't work for me.


Message the company and ask. They'll give u another


----------



## Tracker (Nov 21, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Message the company and ask. They'll give u another


I messaged the company. I'll post if they give another code. @SpideyManDan


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Codes grow tent cides are soon. 
https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com/pages/black-friday-cyber-monday-deals-on-led-grow-lights-and-hydroponics


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Exactly what I was hoping to pay


bigger tents with the curvy zippers suck shit. if you get one like this at least it's easy to re-zipper or ghetto rig if the fuck up.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponic-48-x48-x78-Grow-Tent-100-Mylar-Reflective-Non-Toxic-Room-Add-Window/254742369832?hash=item3b4fd41628:g:2XsAAOSw7K9fcAup


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> that code still work for today too? mother fucker..i would have picked that shit up for that cheap


This specific deal only lasted 24 hours


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

Absolutely nobody in the world:

Me: Here is a deal on Blurps with "Cob light" 

Normally $130(...) Get it for $39 today with code 709SADEI
I've seen some great grows with Blurps so I won't knock em'(or try em)


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BNKLH43?tag=dsscn-20


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

Needed a break from the lights...how about a 5L touchscreen humidifier?

Normally $62.99 with code *501ZAJXY get it for $31.50


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088R4BFHJ?tag=dsscn-20


*


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

An eight pack of 1 gallon fabric grow bags from Amazon, $7.50 isn't that bad.

Code: *703NUFWI *
link*: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08C2KQDCC?tag=dsscn-20
*


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> An eight pack of 1 gallon fabric grow bags from Amazon, not bad.
> 
> Code: *703NUFWI *
> link*: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08C2KQDCC?tag=dsscn-20
> ...


Be weary who you buy these from. I bought 3 gallons from joe nobody at a good deal. Tested the volume and it was 2.5 gallons


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Be weary who you buy these from. I bought 3 gallons from joe nobody at a good deal. Tested the volume and it was 2.5 gallons


thats how they all are bro. if you want the cheapest cloth pots that are still quality(especially if you're buying a grip) 24/7gardens is the go-to.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> thats how they all are bro. if you want the cheapest cloth pots that are still quality(especially if you're buying a grip) 24/7gardens is the go-to.


The ones i buy say actually x gallons and they're correct


----------



## ilovereggae (Nov 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> thats how they all are bro. if you want the cheapest cloth pots that are still quality(especially if you're buying a grip) 24/7gardens is the go-to.





RonnieB2 said:


> The ones i buy say actually x gallons and they're correct


Here is a pro tip to buying almost anything not manufactured in the US. The rest of the world uses metric sizes and not imperial. 

So most "3 gallon" plastic pots or grow bags are actually 10 liter pots, bc that is the standard size everyone else uses and what is made at scale. 10 liters is only 2.64 gallons. You can find 12 liter pots (3.17 gallons) but they are pretty hard to come by. I bet the ones you get that are accurate are made in the US? and if you measure those original ones again they will be closer to 2.6 gallons.

You will notice this on lots of stuff including grow tent sizes and really anything that is normally sold in metric but is being repackaged for sale in the US. they just fudge the numbers bc we are too dumb to use metric for everything lol.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's a fresh one https://growershouse.com/shop-category


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Here is a pro tip to buying almost anything not manufactured in the US. The rest of the world uses metric sizes and not imperial.
> 
> So most "3 gallon" plastic pots or grow bags are actually 10 liter pots, bc that is the standard size everyone else uses and what is made at scale. 10 liters is only 2.64 gallons. You can find 12 liter pots (3.17 gallons) but they are pretty hard to come by.
> 
> You will notice this on lots of stuff including grow tent sizes and really anything that is normally sold in metric but is being repackaged for sale in the US. they just fudge the numbers bc we are too dumb to use metric for everything lol.


Good point


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

4x4x73 125 bucks https://growershouse.com/plant-house-indoor-grow-tent-4-x-4-x-73


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> 4x4x73 125 bucks https://growershouse.com/plant-house-indoor-grow-tent-4-x-4-x-73


$114 shipped with their sitewide promo. Not bad


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> $114 shipped with their sitewide promo. Not bad


Great reviews too. Also u can call customer service and ask for coupons codes


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn, Im afraid to buy anything, might have a coupon pop up any god damn minute lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Damn, Im afraid to buy anything, might have a coupon pop up any god damn minute lol


im telling you, if you're getting a cheapo tent especially a larger one you want the style with the split opening. if the zippers fail you can easily replace them or just put velcro on the flaps. if you're going to get one with a big oval front opening you should at least get a vivosun for marginally more money. I have 2x4 vivosuns and the zippers are decent quality. I would still opt for the split opening on a larger one especially if its lower end.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Damn, Im afraid to buy anything, might have a coupon pop up any god damn minute lol


What are you in search of?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 21, 2020)

lol Really just a grow light but with black friday deals approaching and the hlg sale on the 27th, im trying to wait tbh.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> lol Really just a grow light but with black friday deals approaching and the hlg sale on the 27th, im trying to wait tbh.


So you've came around now and hopped onboard the HLG train huh?

Weren't you just dissing them the other day, lol?


----------



## maranibbana (Nov 21, 2020)

4x4 tent $67 https://www.zenhydro.com/ipower-greenhouse-tent-48-48-80.html?utm_source=google_shopping

not sure how good it is but might try...


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 21, 2020)

maranibbana said:


> 4x4 tent $67 https://www.zenhydro.com/ipower-greenhouse-tent-48-48-80.html?utm_source=google_shopping
> 
> not sure how good it is but might try...


Might have to search youtube for some reviews. Price is attractive though


----------



## maranibbana (Nov 21, 2020)

or this.... Gavita Pro E-Series 6/750e $306 https://growlightheaven.com/products/gavita-pro-6-750e-de-flex-e-series-complete-fixture-120-240-volt_25a_000005?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So you've came around now and hopped onboard the HLG train huh?
> 
> Weren't you just dissing them the other day, lol?


I wasnt dissing them, i used their model as an example and everyone got all pissy. The only reason i would consider even buying one is that they are going to be 20% off which is fairly steep discount Even then they still dont have all the features that i wanted, you have to "DIY' it. If Mars does a sale, i would take that in a heartbeat. Techs moving too fast, in a year youre board is going to be falling off to newer technology. Hope im wrong tho.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I messaged the company. I'll post if they give another code. @SpideyManDan


@RonnieB2 @SpideyManDan 
UPBUD sent me the code 50ZBLK7Q to use with their light at https://www.amazon.com/UPBUD-Spectrum-Dimmable-Waterproof-Hydroponic/dp/B08FB9YWS6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=upbud+2000w+full+spectrum+dimmable&qid=1606071027&sr=8-3

Click the $30 coupon and use the code. It worked for me.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> @RonnieB2 @SpideyManDan
> UPBUD sent me the code 50ZBLK7Q to use with their light at https://www.amazon.com/UPBUD-Spectrum-Dimmable-Waterproof-Hydroponic/dp/B08FB9YWS6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=upbud+2000w+full+spectrum+dimmable&qid=1606071027&sr=8-3
> 
> Click the $30 coupon and use the code. It worked for me.


does that include that 2000w light? oh and how much is the coupon for again?


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> does that include that 2000w light? oh and how much is the coupon for again?


The light is "UPBUD 2000w Full Spectrum Dimmable" the specs written on the driver in one of the pictures say 96w output from the driver. The coupon you click on was $30 and the code gets 50% off. The total for me was $49 before tax.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> @RonnieB2 @SpideyManDan
> UPBUD sent me the code 50ZBLK7Q to use with their light at https://www.amazon.com/UPBUD-Spectrum-Dimmable-Waterproof-Hydroponic/dp/B08FB9YWS6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=upbud+2000w+full+spectrum+dimmable&qid=1606071027&sr=8-3
> 
> Click the $30 coupon and use the code. It worked for me.


How do you know it's real Samsung diodes?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How do you know it's real Samsung diodes?


Honestly, you dont. At this point in 2020 im pretty sure that the 301bs are actually a lot cheaper then they were 1 year ago, especially with the 301hs becoming the top spot for grow lights now.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Honestly, you dont. At this point in 2020 im pretty sure that the 301bs are actually a lot cheaper then they were 1 year ago, especially with the 301hs becoming the top spot for grow lights now.


Yes I got one. It's super cheap. I'm curious to know.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yes I got one. It's super cheap. I'm curious to know.


That is crazy cheap. I have all HLG now, but for $50, it would be interesting to check it out.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That is crazy cheap. I have all HLG now, but for $50, it would be interesting to check it out.


Yea I'm gonna get an hlg after the first of the year. I was just curious what this board actually has. It's cheap enough to find out!


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

holy fuck thats a 70 dollar coupon. Brings it down to like 52.46 with tax haha


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> holy fuck thats a 70 dollar coupon. Brings it down to like 52.46 with tax haha


Decent price. Same as the original coupon I posted


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> holy fuck thats a 70 dollar coupon. Brings it down to like 52.46 with tax haha


$51.72 after taxes here, hahaha.

I didn't order one, but that's crazy cheap.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How do you know it's real Samsung diodes?


I don't trust that it's Samsung diodes. I assume that it's knockoff AF. The description says Meanwell driver, but the picture shows Fahold brand. And the claimed PF on the driver is 0.98, but oh well, at $50 I can put it over my succulents for the winter indoors....as long as it's not an electrical fire hazard.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> $51.72 after taxes here, hahaha.
> 
> I didn't order one, but that's crazy cheap.


I'll guinea pig it! Lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That is crazy cheap. I have all HLG now, but for $50, it would be interesting to check it out.


Not if you are in Canada, even after both discounts it still comes to $116.79 Cad for a 96w light that they call a 2000w. Guess it would be ok to try if in the USA. I have issue with any company that tries to fool folks by calling a 96w light a 2000w light. They also say it has a meanwell driver but when you look at pics they post it shows a fahold driver. Just a couple things to think about.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Not if you are in Canada, even after both discounts it still comes to $116.79 Cad for a 96w light that they call a 2000w. Guess it would be ok to try if in the USA. I have issue with any company that tries to fool folks by calling a 96w light a 2000w light. They also say it has a meanwell driver but when you look at pics they post it shows a fahold driver. Just a couple things to think about.


The 2000w one is only 96 watts? You sure thats not the 1000w one? Shit, you get what you pay for, but the curiosity is killing me. What is the wattage? I dont see anything on that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Not if you are in Canada, even after both discounts it still comes to $116.79 Cad for a 96w light that they call a 2000w. Guess it would be ok to try if in the USA. I have issue with any company that tries to fool folks by calling a 96w light a 2000w light. They also say it has a meanwell driver but when you look at pics they post it shows a fahold driver. Just a couple things to think about.


I was guessing that's was a misprint. I was guessing the 96w was for the single board, and that this one is more like 200w, but I don't know.

For $50 it's kinda tempting just for the hell of it. Even though I have more lights than I need already.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> The 2000w one is only 96 watts? You sure thats not the 1000w one? Shit, you get what you pay for, but the curiosity is killing me. What is the wattage? I dont see anything on that.


I tried every which way to figure out if 96w Fahold pictured is in fact the driver for the 2000w model. I sent questions to UPBUD, but the only response they gave me was the discount code. I got one to test it out.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

lmao


Tracker said:


> I tried every which way to figure out if 96w Fahold pictured is in fact the driver for the 2000w model. I sent questions to UPBUD, but the only response they gave me was the discount code. I got one to test it out.


I mean its cheap and very tempting, but if in fact its 96 for the entire '2000w' board thats very underpowered and wouldnt do shit. The fact they dont put anything up about the wattage is about as concerning as that ppfd chart lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I was guessing that's was a misprint. I was guessing the 96w was for the single board, and that this one is more like 200w, but I don't know.
> 
> For $50 it's kinda tempting just for the hell of it. Even though I have more lights than I need already.


LOL, I hear that. They don't even post the power draw, I took that number off the picture of the driver. I just worry. 1 they don't post the power draw. 2 they say meanwell driver and picture something else. If they cannot even get the ad posted properly I can't imagine what they might mess up on the product. I just wanted to point the stuff out since all I could see on that ad was red flags. If I were in the USA I might just buy one for $50 but up here I would not chance it for $117. Hell even cheap products can do an amazing job, never know what you may get until you try them.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, I hear that. They don't even post the power draw, I took that number off the picture of the driver. I just worry. 1 they don't post the power draw. 2 they say meanwell driver and picture something else. If they cannot even get the ad posted properly I can't imagine what they might mess up on the product. I just wanted to point the stuff out since all I could see on that ad was red flags. If I were in the USA I might just buy one for $50 but up here I would not chance it for $117. Hell even cheap products can do an amazing job, never know what you may get until you try them.


You mean something like this?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You mean something like this?
> View attachment 4749330


ROFL, or.....


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok so checking out the picture on the 1000w i can see a driver that has a 100 in it, now im not familiar with drivers and stuff but that to me is where you get the 96 watts. Well on the 2000w board picture the driver has a 200 on it. Am i correct in presuming that the 2000w has a bigger driver, one more for 200 watts? Does that sound right?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> ROFL, or.....
> View attachment 4749332


I know yall are joking and shit, but have you really heard of this happening to anyone yet? You know the news would be all over it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Ok so checking out the picture on the 1000w i can see a driver that has a 100 in it, now im not familiar with drivers and stuff but that to me is where you get the 96 watts. Well on the 2000w board picture the driver has a 200 on it. Am i correct in presuming that the 2000w has a bigger driver, one more for 200 watts? Does that sound right?


Ya, then they multiplied that by 10, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I know yall are joking and shit, but have you really heard of this happening to anyone yet? You know the news would be all over it.


They have more important stuff to write about than some dumb stoner setting his house on fire. I wasn't in the paper when my dad replaced a 15 amp breaker with a 30 amp and the house caught on fire, lol.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Ok so checking out the picture on the 1000w i can see a driver that has a 100 in it, now im not familiar with drivers and stuff but that to me is where you get the 96 watts. Well on the 2000w board picture the driver has a 200 on it. Am i correct in presuming that the 2000w has a bigger driver, one more for 200 watts? Does that sound right?


The picture of the driver on the 1000w model is the same as the picture in the 2000w model. Output says 96w.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> The picture of the driver on the 1000w model is the same as the picture in the 2000w model. Output says 96w.


Nah the scroll over picture of the board. There is a driver picture in the corner. There appears to be a difference in the pictures between the 1000w and the 2000w. Idk im grasping at straws here lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I know yall are joking and shit, but have you really heard of this happening to anyone yet? You know the news would be all over it.


LOL, peoples houses burn down every day over electrical issues so it is quite possible. Could just as easily happen with any electrical product though. Honesty I have never heard of a grow light burning down someone's house but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened. I personally would not trust my safety or my families with a product from any company that cannot even get their ad right but that's me. The fire gif was just a joke and would always be until it is not. As for 96 watts, that is what is printed on the driver in both pics for the 1000 and 2000 as they call them. They are calling these lights 1000 watt and 2000 watt. That is a lie and since they are being dishonest about that how can you trust that they are not showing the 2000 driver and the 1000 would only be 48w? Look I am not trying to sell you anything, as I mentioned I might even try one if in the USA but here in Canada that is just not worth it even with the huge discounts.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Nah the scroll over picture of the board. There is a driver picture in the corner. There appears to be a difference in the pictures between the 1000w and the 2000w. Idk im grasping at straws here lol


I get the same pic in both version, 96w max


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, peoples houses burn down every day over electrical issues so it is quite possible. Could just as easily happen with any electrical product though. Honesty I have never heard of a grow light burning down someone's house but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened. I personally would not trust my safety or my families with a product from any company that cannot even get their ad right but that's me. The fire gif was just a joke and would always be until it is not. As for 96 watts, that is what is printed on the driver in both pics for the 1000 and 2000 as they call them. They are calling these lights 1000 watt and 2000 watt. That is a lie and since they are being dishonest about that how can you trust that they are not showing the 2000 driver and the 1000 would only be 48w? Look I am not trying to sell you anything, as I mentioned I might even try one if in the USA but here in Canada that is just not worth it even with the huge discounts.


Ok. I was genuinely curious. Im fairly new to the grow scene so i figured if someone heard something happening like that it would be on here. The fact they dont put all of their info up does kind of scare me a little. No worries


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 22, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> does that include that 2000w light? oh and how much is the coupon for again?


theres only two reviews and its two different people postingthe same pic lol. seems a lil suspect, but i'd bet the 2000 is close to 200w. that 96w driver is probably for the single board.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 22, 2020)

I got these yesterday. I have a bunch of SILs i use for my little seedlings and there UL approved




https://www.amazon.com/ETOPLIGHTING-Porcelain-Splitter-Adapter-Wattage/dp/B071CPKDD5/ref=sr_1_45?dchild=1&keywords=4+in+1+light+bulb+socket+estoplighting&qid=1606093371&sr=8-45


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> theres only two reviews and its two different people postingthe same pic lol. seems a lil suspect, but i'd bet the 2000 is close to 200w. that 96w driver is probably for the single board.


ROFL, good catch, I didn't even look at the reviews, could not get past the ad. Now I really think people should just turn and run from this light. 2 posters showing the exact same pic of plant with the same plastic blue chair. Totally untrustworthy source to buy anything from. Apparently Kyungsu Lim and Vinny have the same plant in the same room.

EDIT: No, my mistake. This is Vinny's pic, Kyungsu doesn't show one. Sorry folks.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> ROFL, good catch, I didn't even look at the reviews, could not get past the ad. Now I really think people should just turn and run from this light. 2 posters showing the exact same pic of plant with the same plastic blue chair. Totally untrustworthy source to buy anything from. Apparently Kyungsu Lim and Vinny have the same plant in the same room.


I only see the picture associated with Vinny's review. The other review has no picture....at least on my amazon.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 22, 2020)

I may just have to start using grow lights for regularly lights around the house at this point.

Normally $99.99 get it for $52.00 with the current lightning deal and the $15 off couponhttps://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QJVCZM6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=salesaholic-20&linkId=5b552bc52758398f2159407be9333eae&language=en_US&fbclid=IwAR3CMXJ98iaj7_li_paMjKNzCNPNjtE3cqvZ9WaXw4OVM2lJsSq0v51N3oA


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I only see the picture associated with Vinny's review. The other review has no picture....at least on my amazon.


You are correct, I fixed my post. They have the pic above and below the 2 reviews, it is definitely only posted on Vinnys review, just looked like it was on both.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I may just have to start using grow lights for regularly lights around the house at this point.
> 
> Normally $99.99 get it for $52.00 with the current lightning deal and the $15 off couponhttps://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QJVCZM6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=salesaholic-20&linkId=5b552bc52758398f2159407be9333eae&language=en_US&fbclid=IwAR3CMXJ98iaj7_li_paMjKNzCNPNjtE3cqvZ9WaXw4OVM2lJsSq0v51N3oA


I was really thinking about putting an old one up in my garage! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

They're not false advertising.... it's not meanwell it's mean well driver. Their drivers mean well, but they still suck! Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

But could a meanwell drive be used on this board?


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> But could a meanwell drive be used on this board?


Like could you install one yourself? Yes.
How hard can you actually push the board though? Even if you put a Meanwell, you're just trying to put a driver that gets the max possible efficiency at the highest output power that doesn't significantly shorten the lifespans of the diodes.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> Like could you install one yourself? Yes.
> How hard can you actually push the board though? Even if you put a Meanwell, you're just trying to put a driver that gets the max possible efficiency at the highest output power that doesn't significantly shorten the lifespans of the diodes.


No I get it. Was just wondering.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> theres only two reviews and its two different people postingthe same pic lol. seems a lil suspect, but i'd bet the 2000 is close to 200w. that 96w driver is probably for the single board.


On amazon when multiple items share an item page they also sure reviews. This is how you differentiate between them.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I only see the picture associated with Vinny's review. The other review has no picture....at least on my amazon.


Yeah my bad, it’s just the vinny guy. Other review seem fake af tho! If i didnt have all the lights i needed already I'd be hitting those up though... dont love the 5000k spectrum, should be 3000 and 4000. but for the price those are solid.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Yeah my bad, it’s just the vinny guy. Other review seem fake af tho! If i didnt have all the lights i needed already I'd be hitting those up though... dont love the 5000k spectrum, should be 3000 and 4000. but for the price those are solid.


Well....we'll see. I'll get it in a couple days. I'll post my findings.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 22, 2020)

I've accepted the fact....some people just prefer Blurps and it's nothing I can do about it....but make it cheaper! 

Original price: $65
Code: *30DIPINGX* = $20 off
Final Price with code $45
link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WYCN56P?ascsubtag=q85oydh0s0kcz6jyjjfq9VoiDFoBmAqy&tag=dealnewscom&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 22, 2020)

Huh? Someone say humidifier? I may need a dehumidifier for my windowless tent room but you may want/need this.

Original price: $44.57
Code: *50BEAR05* = 50% off
Final price: $22.28
Link:https://www.amazon.com/Humidifiers-Humidifier-Operation-Adjustable-Essential/dp/B088M43QQL/ref=pd_gwm_ci_mcx_mr_hp_m_4?pf_rd_s=blackjack-experiment-1&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pd_rd_wg=gKvdP&pd_rd_r=FKN7F05A0DH0EAG2HRCC&pd_rd_w=BdWhA&pf_rd_r=FKN7F05A0DH0EAG2HRCC&pf_rd_p=de067357-2da6-482c-859b-5af34380504d&pd_rd_i=B088M43QQL


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 23, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Huh? Someone say humidifier? I may need a dehumidifier for my windowless tent room but you may want/need this.
> 
> Original price: $44.57
> Code: *50BEAR05* = 50% off
> ...


Dont take this the wrong way, but who are you? Do you just look around for different deals all day and post them here? lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but who are you? Do you just look around for different deals all day and post them here? lol


A couponer who plans on doing a cheap grow but taking my time(scared) buying items. Then I found this post and now I just post shit I see.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 23, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> A couponer who plans on doing a cheap grow but taking my time(scared) buying items. Then I found this post and now I just post shit I see.


I bought a few of the different lights you posted just to mess around with. At those prices, i figure it's worth a shot. Maybe they'll turn out to be hidden gems. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sallygram (Nov 23, 2020)

https://growgreenmi.com/evolution-ro1000-high-flow-ro-system-1000-gpd $499 I constantly get good deals from Grow Green MI This is one of the best RO systems there is


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I bought a few of the different lights you posted just to mess around with. At those prices, i figure it's worth a shot. Maybe they'll turn out to be hidden gems. Thanks for posting.


Let me know how your lights turn out I bought two my self for the 4x4 tent I don't own yet.

I got the sumkumy and the sb2000 lights


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Let me know how your lights turn out I bought two my self for the 4x4 tent I don't own yet.
> 
> I got the sumkumy and the sb2000 lights


You washed your hands after handling that Cummy light I hope.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You washed your hands after handling that Cummy light I hope.


If you're doing it right you'll always get sum kumy on something. It comes with the territory.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> If you're doing it right you'll always get sum kumy on something. It comes with the territory.


I'm gonna start my own brand. Mor Kumy. It has more penetration.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

Not sure if this is up yet...but the Seed Connection has 20% off select In House full packs and 40% off for select half packs of In House.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 23, 2020)

sallygram said:


> https://growgreenmi.com/evolution-ro1000-high-flow-ro-system-1000-gpd $499 I constantly get good deals from Grow Green MI  This is one of the best RO systems there is


Shit I used to have that ro filter in California. It is the best imo!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 23, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm gonna start my own brand. Mor Kumy. It has more penetration.


Don't let the dickweed get too close to the pussywillow, otherwise they'll be a bunch kumquat!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ever tasted air? That what this machine does. Air quality tester.

Normally: $59.99
Code: *40YAOPXB* = 40% off also clip 30% off code
Final: $17.99
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LL96J6Q?tag=dsscn-20#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

All jokes aside if I were to buy a Blurp it'll have to be something like this. Claims to be 400 watts.


Normally: $299.99
Code: *60YWEOKG *for 60% off current price
Final price: $108
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GPQFWC8?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

This is the above light's little brother. Coming in at 300 watts

Normally: $299.99
Code: *60MY9UPK *= 60% off the current price
Final price: $90
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GPDNW3P?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 23, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Let me know how your lights turn out I bought two my self for the 4x4 tent I don't own yet.
> 
> I got the sumkumy and the sb2000 lights


Dude the sumkumy name had me dying. These names of different brands can be hilarious. I'm not knocking you for helping out with deals, but was genuinely curiously. Do you email companies, do you just find them on amazon?


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 23, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Dude the sumkumy name had me dying. These names of different brands can be hilarious. I'm not knocking you for helping out with deals, but was genuinely curiously. Do you email companies, do you just find them on amazon?


Yeah they're some terrible names out there.
I work in front of a compute for the most par,t so in my down time I'll check sites and groups for deals. Looking to have my first grow up and running by mid December. Was checking "canuk seeds" last Friday during their sale and waited too long to put in my order and missed the flash sale.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

Want more lights?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Want more lights?


Only if they're good!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

Who has the best black friday seed sale? Trying to do some shopping today



Hollatchaboy said:


> Only if they're good!


So no?


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

Had a few drinks in me when I stumbled across one of the lights @Marq1340 posted. The upbud 2000w for 49 bucks just arrived. It looks just like the picture the 2 board setup. each board has 196 diodes of 3/5k, 1ir diode, and 13 reds. The board is coated and looks water resistant. The aluminum plate is 3/16thick solid aluminum. Driver is 200w max with dimmer. Overall for 50 bux I'm not complaining, only time will tell how it performs


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> Had a few drinks in me when I stumbled across one of the lights @Marq1340 posted. The upbud 2000w for 49 bucks just arrived. It looks just like the picture the 2 board setup. each board has 196 diodes of 3/5k, 1ir diode, and 13 reds. The board is coated and looks water resistant. The aluminum plate is 3/16thick solid aluminum. Driver is 200w max with dimmer. Overall for 50 bux I'm not complaining, only time will tell how it performs


I canceled mine. I'm not risking it. I could put that money towards something else.


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I canceled mine. I'm not risking it. I could put that money towards something else.


Not risking burning your house down? lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

That and buying a light that won't grow anything but dust...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Does it actually have lm301b diodes?


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Does it actually have lm301b diodes?


They look like 301b's to me..


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> They look like 301b's to me..


Could be good replicas. That's still too cheap.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> Had a few drinks in me when I stumbled across one of the lights @Marq1340 posted. The upbud 2000w for 49 bucks just arrived. It looks just like the picture the 2 board setup. each board has 196 diodes of 3/5k, 1ir diode, and 13 reds. The board is coated and looks water resistant. The aluminum plate is 3/16thick solid aluminum. Driver is 200w max with dimmer. Overall for 50 bux I'm not complaining, only time will tell how it performs


Cool when are you setting it up? That is the light everyone has questions about.


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Cool when are you seeing it up? That is the light everyone has questions about.


I already have it up. Not sure how many questions I can answer as I have only had it a few hours


----------



## Tracker (Nov 24, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I bought a few of the different lights you posted just to mess around with. At those prices, i figure it's worth a shot. Maybe they'll turn out to be hidden gems. Thanks for posting.


@SpideyManDan

I got the lights. I've only unboxed the UPBUD 2000w so far.
Upon first inspection:
- driver has 200w output marked on it. I can't find my power meter to measure the pull from the wall. If I find it, I will update.
- construction looks well made.
- boards have some protective coating and driver says it is water resistant
- It has a dimmer knob connected to the driver by a 3ft cable
- super bright. I don't have any measuring device, but it is way too bright to look directly at it.

- The only concerning thing about it is the heatsink. It is a solid aluminum heatsink, flat with no fins, about 4mm thick. I'm not sure if this will dissipate the heat fast enough. I will let it run on full power for a few hours and see how it performs.

***EDIT*** After running it for 5 hours in a shed with ambient temp of 55f, the heatsink was warm to the touch and the driver was slightly warmer. I measured them to be at 96f heatsink and 115f driver.

I'm busy prepping stuff for Thanksgiving. I might not make another post for a few days.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I got the lights. I've only unboxed the UPBUD 2000w so far.
> Upon first inspection:
> - The driver has 200w output marked on it.
> - The construction looks well made.
> ...


Need to the diode!.... sorry...I'm impatient! Lol


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Need to the diode!.... sorry...I'm impatient! Lol


this may be a dumb question but how would you like us to verify that they are official 301b's and not "good replicas"?


----------



## Tracker (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> I already have it up. Not sure how many questions I can answer as I have only had it a few hours


DO you have a power meter and/r light meter of any kind? I don't have a way to quantify how dang bright this thing is.


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

Tracker said:


> DO you have a power meter and/r light meter of any kind? I don't have a way to quantify how dang bright this thing is.


Waiting for @Marq1340 to post a deal on one They seem brighter than my lm301a's 561c's and 561b's though


----------



## Tracker (Nov 24, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Need to the diode!.... sorry...I'm impatient! Lol


Sorry Holla, I don't know how to tell the manufacturer of the diodes. I don't see anything clearly marked on them.


----------



## babybud (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> Waiting for @Marq1340 to post a deal on one They seem brighter than my lm301a's 561c's and 561b's though


I guess I could download the app people have been talking about to at least compare against the other diodes at the same height. The numbers prob wont be accurate but i would be looking at the difference in numbers vs the numbers themselves


----------



## Tracker (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> Waiting for @Marq1340 to post a deal on one They seem brighter than my lm301a's 561c's and 561b's though


It is super bright. Brighter than I expected for $50.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> I guess I could download the app people have been talking about to at least compare against the other diodes at the same height. The numbers prob wont be accurate but i would be looking at the difference in numbers vs the numbers themselves


What app is that?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> this may be a dumb question but how would you like us to verify that they are official 301b's and not "good replicas"?





Tracker said:


> Sorry Holla, I don't know how to tell the manufacturer of the diodes. I don't see anything clearly marked on them.


It's all good. I was hoping.... lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

babybud said:


> Waiting for @Marq1340 to post a deal on one They seem brighter than my lm301a's 561c's and 561b's though


On it.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 24, 2020)

Looking to buy my nephew a complete kit, tent, light, canfan etc.. The ones I see are ridiculously overpriced or complete pieces of shit. Im all diy led now. But I don't have time to build him anything. 

Basically looking for a decent tent 3x3 with a decent led light.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Looking to buy my nephew a complete kit, tent, light, canfan etc.. The ones I see are ridiculously overpriced or complete pieces of shit. Im all diy led now. But I don't have time to build him anything.
> 
> Basically looking for a decent tent 3x3 with a decent led light.


You're my kind of uncle. Are you adopting?


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

Here is another light. Seems small says best for 2x2.


Original price: $90
Code: *30N9JY64 + 15% clippable coupon = 45% off
Final price: $49.49
link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08KXZ1CB8?tag=dsscn-20*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

Just saw this that someone else posted on another thread.

Coco Coir cheap. I don't know how good it is since I've never grown in coco. I was gonna buy the Canna Coco when I tried coco coir, but don't know if there's much difference.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M69KV51?pldnSite=1


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just saw this that someone else posted on another thread.
> 
> Coco Coir cheap. I don't know how good it is since I've never grown in coco. I was gonna buy the Canna Coco when I tried coco coir, but don't know if there's much difference.
> 
> ...


That is really cheap, nice find. Just don't skimp on the prep when you use block coco for the first time!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> That is really cheap, nice find. Just don't skimp on the prep when you use block coco for the first time!


I have a couple bricks here that I got free when I ordered worms from Uncle Jim's Worm Farm. I also bought the GH trio. I'm gonna experiment sometime when I get bored so I don't need the coco. I just thought it might be a good deal. But I've heard the Canna Coco is the good stuff, I don't know.

Now I'm just doing no-till.


----------



## sallygram (Nov 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just saw this that someone else posted on another thread.
> 
> Coco Coir cheap. I don't know how good it is since I've never grown in coco. I was gonna buy the Canna Coco when I tried coco coir, but don't know if there's much difference.
> 
> ...



Now that was a good deal they only let me buy 3 but that was less then 1/2 price I really appreciate the lead Thank!!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

sallygram said:


> Now that was a good deal they only let me buy 3 but that was less then 1/2 price I really appreciate the lead Thank!!!!!


Glad it helped someone. I grow in soil, so I wasn't sure how good of a deal it was.


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Nov 24, 2020)

Any good deals on a rosin press $400


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

Build a Soil is having a sale now. I just noticed the EWC are almost 1/2 price. I'm gonna order some more. I usually buy the vermicompost, but this is too cheap to pass up for me. I still have vermicompost, but just can't resist. I've used their EWC too before. Good stuff.

You can get another $5 off going through this link.








BuildASoil: Organic Living Soil, Fertilizers, and Soil Amendments


Everything you need to grow no-till with organic living soil. Our mission is to support organic gardeners and to provide the best products and information on how to use them. We carry pre mixed super soil, living soil, organic soil fertilizers, organic water soluble nutrients, soil minerals...




i.refs.cc


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

5 light run down.

starting price: $59.89
Code: *153SX6F3* + 5% = 20% off
Final Price: $47.92
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B087LY1DSS/ref=vp_c_A17OFW1ZGJT0F4?ie=UTF8&m=AXFPQYRZ5MSY


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

4 light run down

Starting price: $36.99
Code: *25BDM5OT + 5% clippable coupon = 30% off*
Final Price: 20.99
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072HNNSFZ?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2020)

3 light run down

Starting price: $79.99
Code: *15M6CXSS* = 15% off
Final Price: 67.99
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GFDLHH3/ref=trb_chk_auth?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&openid.assoc_handle=amazon_checkout_us&openid.claimed_id=https://www.amazon.com/ap/id/amzn1.account.AFFTEZ6RHUBWPXMZVFJTIZNOBUJA&openid.identity=https://www.amazon.com/ap/id/amzn1.account.AFFTEZ6RHUBWPXMZVFJTIZNOBUJA&openid.mode=id_res&openid.ns=http://specs.openid.net/auth/2.0&openid.op_endpoint=https://www.amazon.com/ap/signin&openid.response_nonce=2020-11-25T06:50:44Z4312408048197368301&openid.return_to=https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GFDLHH3/ref=trb_chk_auth?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&trb_auth=1&trb_open=1&trb_bid=buy-now-button&openid.signed=assoc_handle,claimed_id,identity,mode,ns,op_endpoint,response_nonce,return_to,siteState,ns.pape,pape.auth_policies,pape.auth_time,signed&openid.ns.pape=http://specs.openid.net/extensions/pape/1.0&openid.pape.auth_policies=http://schemas.openid.net/pape/policies/2007/06/none&openid.pape.auth_time=2020-11-25T06:50:44Z&openid.sig=jMEdxrFHBk1cVWQnx1IomDpMxpIQmDFboxQD+fnww8U=&serial=&siteState=|hasWorkingJavascript.1


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2020)

2 light run down

Starting price: $79.99
Code: *203G5LB5* = 20% off
Final Price: $63.99
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SX6QMRF?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2020)

1 light run down

Starting price: $79.99
Code: *103EAGQH + $50 coupon*= around 51% off
Final Price: $57.99 
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W2W4VX7?m=ALJKWBRSAFZ0A&tag=dollarcupon-20


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2020)

Great germination pad

Starting price: $18.99
Code: *40SUNPRO + $3 coupon *
Final Price: $8.39
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08721HPWX?pf_rd_r=293V5EB7CM47JC5Y74W7&pf_rd_p=40eb7df6-3345-4945-93b1-96c5bd9a116d


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 25, 2020)

wind turbine should power a grow light i thought was a great deal

Price:
£129.55









500 W DC 12V Wind Turbine Generator Kit Controller Regulator Home Industry Power 738670051700 | eBay


1 Wind Turbine Generator Set. Low start-up wind speed, easily generate electricity through wind. Double ball bearing is thick and not easy to shake when the machine is running. Convenient to use and easy to install, perfect for household and industry use.



rover.ebay.com


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 25, 2020)

One i bought a while ago, it's got polarized plastic so you don't get algae growing 

5 litre
Price:
£34.99


thought was a great deal as I've had it a few years and it still works like the day i bought it  









Ram Ultrasonic Humidifier Mist Maker 400ml 1000ml /Hour Hydroponics Grow Room | eBay


RAM Ultrasonic Humidifier 5 Litre.



rover.ebay.com


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 25, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Any good deals on a rosin press $400


there's a homemade one here looks pretty cool









Rosin press 10 Ton | eBay


<p dir="ltr">Rosin press. Good condition. Dispatched with Other Courier (3 to 5 days).</p>



rover.ebay.com












GBP 180.00
US $240.43


----------



## sallygram (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't use Advanced Nutes but I used to and they are great for Newbies- Here is a good deal https://growgreenmi.com/nutrients-additives/advanced-nutrients/advanced-nutrients-starter-kit $99 reg price is usually $198 Really I have no affiliation with Grow Green Mi I just use them a lot


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2020)

sallygram said:


> I don't use Advanced Nutes but I used to and they are great for Newbies- Here is a good deal https://growgreenmi.com/nutrients-additives/advanced-nutrients/advanced-nutrients-starter-kit $99 reg price is usually $198 Really I have no affiliation with Grow Green Mi I just use them a lot


They have some other good deals too, I just checked their site for the first time-good deals on smart pots right now too. Also, Eye Hortilux 1000 watt DE fixture for $280 w/free shipping!


----------



## Tracker (Nov 25, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> View attachment 4746139Found this online, my assumption is it would be good for cheap tents/new growers. Normally $179 on Amazon but with code EIVIEIHQ get it for as low as $89 before tax with the clippable coupon for an extra $30 off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put this light together today. I think it was a good buy at the discounted price. The spread on the light is much better than the UPBUD 2000w model. They both have 200w drivers, but this has the chips spread out over a 22"x23" area, and the spread over the canopy is better. I've got this hanging over a 2.5'x2.5' area with mothers, and it's perfect for that job. I think you could properly flower a 2'x2' tent with good light across the whole canopy. 3'x3' would be quite a drop around the edges, about 33% drop on the outer edges compared to the center of 3'x3'. Directly under the footprint of the light, the distribution of light is pretty consistent.

I don't have a PAR meter, but I used the Lux Light Meter android app to get an idea of the spread of the light intensity across the canopy. I know that is less than ideal, but it does give a good understanding of the distribution of intensities across the canopy.

***EDIT*** I checked the temps after having it run several hours in a room that was 59f ambient temp. The driver was 115f, the heat sinks were 96f and the surface of the chip board was 96f.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I put this light together today. I think it was a good buy at the discounted price. The spread on the light is much better than the UPBUD 2000w model. They both have 200w drivers, but this has the chips spread out over a 22"x23" area, and the spread over the canopy is better. I've got this hanging over a 2.5'x2.5' area with mothers, and it's perfect for that job. I think you could properly flower a 2'x2' tent with good light across the whole canopy. 3'x3' would be quite a drop around the edges, about 33% drop on the outer edges compared to the center of 3'x3'. Directly under the footprint of the light, the distribution of light is pretty consistent.
> 
> I don't have a PAR meter, but I used the Lux Light Meter android app to get an idea of the spread of the light intensity across the canopy. I know that is less than ideal, but it does give a good understanding of the distribution of intensities across the canopy.


You got a parts list by chance?


----------



## Tracker (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You got a parts list by chance?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2020)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 4752035View attachment 4752036


It'll be interesting how long it lasts.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 4752035View attachment 4752036


Nice light! What was the cost?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It'll be interesting how long it lasts.


Why you say that?


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2020)

So this deal isn't specific to cannabis items only.

But If you own a Cash App® card head over to your nearest USPS(post office) and purchase any gift card they have in stock and get 20% off instantly!

Just follow these simple instructions.

1. Open the cash card app, open the cash app boost and activate the the usps booster which is 20% off any purchase made at any usps store.

2. Head to any usps store and purchase any store brand gift card (i.e. home depot, lowe's, amazon)and receive 20% off that purchase with a Max discount of $7.50.

3. Done

Notes: Since the discount limit is at $7.50 to take full advantage of it lets say you purchase a $37 amazon gift card cash app will only charge you $29.60(saving you $7.40)
In theory if you were to do this 6 times you could net an extra $44.40 for a large purchase.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yes I got one. It's super cheap. I'm curious to know.


I'd question them on how high the light is hung to get those PAR readings. Could be 10".. could be 20".


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Why you say that?


Just because it was so cheap.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I'd question them on how high the light is hung to get those PAR readings. Could be 10".. could be 20".


Lol yea I canceled my order. Too many unknowns for me. It was already shipped on our way here. I'll bet they're pissed! Lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Lol yea I canceled my order. Too many unknowns for me. It was already shipped on our way here. I'll bet they're pissed! Lol


good move man. That shit looked 37 different types of suspect when I went to the link.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just because it was so cheap.


This technology has to get cheap at some point damnit! Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> good move man. That shit looked 37 different types of suspect when I went to the link.


Yea I didn't look into it deep enough when I ordered. Then some posts pointing out the discrepancies made me think twice!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yea I didn't look into it deep enough when I ordered. Then some posts pointing out the discrepancies made me think twice!


You mean the house burning down that Doug posted made you think twice, lol.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Lol yea I canceled my order. Too many unknowns for me. It was already shipped on our way here. I'll bet they're pissed! Lol


96W max lol Nah man! You made the right choice to cancel.


----------



## babybud (Nov 25, 2020)

only been a little over 24 hours but mine is still running fine and plants havent acted adversely yet. Would take the one you returned any day at 49$. No clue about the light tracker posted about though


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Here is another light. Seems small says best for 2x2.
> 
> 
> Original price: $90
> ...


This has the same driver as the light you just canceled bro @Hollatchaboy lol


----------



## babybud (Nov 25, 2020)

Trying out different options to see differences myself


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You mean the house burning down that Doug posted made you think twice, lol.


Yep.....discrepancies! Lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

babybud said:


> Trying out different options to see differences myself


That strip set looks pretty cool, But I'd mix them up. 2 blue - 1 red - 2 blue - - - - -


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Does it actually have lm301b diodes?


*About this item*

High Efficiency Samsung Diodes-- *Newest SMD LED technology*


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> *About this item*
> 
> High Efficiency Samsung Diodes-- *Newest SMD LED technology*


Lol that answers it!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> This has the same driver as the light you just canceled bro @Hollatchaboy lol


Yea I've never heard of it but I'm still kinda new to the led thing. I know my timber has 2 hlg's. They performed better than I expected the first time.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yea I've never heard of it but I'm still kinda new to the led thing. I know my timber has 2 hlg's. They performed better than I expected the first time.


I still kinda like the ol cobs. They're potent lights!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 25, 2020)

This is all I gotta say lol 








He Tight: Dude Ordered What He Thought Was A 120 Inch Airplane But Instead Got This!


He Tight. Posted By PSmooth



worldstar.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> This is all I gotta say lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the best thing I've seen today.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 25, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice light! What was the cost?


After the clickable coupon and discount code given by @Marq1340 the price before tax was $89.93. It seems like a good deal at the discounted price.

I'll post if it fails. I plan on having this running veg cycle on some mothers until it fails.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That was the best thing I've seen today.


You're gonna get screwed! Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Blurp that claims to have the "highest par in it's class".
27 reviews total, some of which swear by it and the rest swear at it

Original price: 165.99
Code: *7TFT2Z6I + 30% off coupon*
final price: $33
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G7VVK0O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_-e2VFbTDTWKA8


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Vivosun is running "black friday deals" on amazon.





__





Amazon.com : vivosun






www.amazon.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> View attachment 4746139Found this online, my assumption is it would be good for cheap tents/new growers. Normally $179 on Amazon but with code EIVIEIHQ get it for as low as $89 before tax with the clippable coupon for an extra $30 off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now $65.94 with black friday price plus coupon and promo code!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I guess I have a thing with sunraise now...
> 
> Originally $108.99 $53.84 with code *92SZB88X and the clickable coupon there*
> 
> ...


Now $38.07


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Now $38.07


God damn it. That is fucking cheap lmao. I wonder if there trying to get people to leave good reviews and thats why they are giving out these huge discounts. Good on you for posting them.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Great germination pad
> 
> Starting price: $18.99
> Code: *40SUNPRO + $3 coupon *
> ...


Now $4.79


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 26, 2020)

Premium Grade Perlite 1-6mm (10L Bag) Perfect For Hydroponic Growing, seeds +++









Premium Grade Perlite 1-6mm (10L Bag) Perfect For Hydroponic Growing, seeds +++ | eBay


Condition is New. Premium Quality Perlite - RHP-Certified For Horticulture. Perlite is the perfect choice for tree and shrub plantings or for especially challenging native ground. excellent for hydroponic grows, perfect to mix in with your potting mix.



rover.ebay.com






After paying £10 per litre in garden centers i discovered 10litres for £10 !!! 


I thought was a great deal


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 26, 2020)

Another great deal for those with just one plant and small budget 
















Advanced Nutrients ~ Bud Candy ~ Liquid Flower Bloom Enhancer ~ Choose Your Size | eBay


And after harvest, you and your friends will enjoy the extra-sweet aroma and taste that your flowers provide, and there’ll be more flowers to enjoy too. Advanced Nutrients 'Bud Candy'. Choose between the 1oz.



rover.ebay.com


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Why you say that?


Because if it’s not HLG it’s pure junk and will break that’s why.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Because if it’s not HLG it’s pure junk and will break that’s why.


I wont argue that fact.... but keep in mind...hlg started somewhere too.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 26, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It'll be interesting how long it lasts.


Well I can tell you I change my HPS every grow. So I can tell you exactly how long that lasts.

I bought the same light for my veg tent. I put it in my 2x2 to get me 4-5 weeks of veg.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I wont argue that fact.... but keep in mind...hlg started somewhere too.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

So.... opinions.... what's the better value....a light that's more expensive and lasts longer, or a cheaper light that doesn't last as long and has to be replaced more often?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I was being sarcastic


I know but you bring up a good point.


----------



## Seedperson1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> So.... opinions.... what's the better value....a light that's more expensive and lasts longer, or a cheaper light that doesn't last as long and has to be replaced more often?


Buy once, cry once. Unless you’re just learning. Then go cheap til you know what you’re doing


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> So.... opinions.... what's the better value....a light that's more expensive and lasts longer, or a cheaper light that doesn't last as long and has to be replaced more often?


My meijiu 240’s have been running for almost 3 years straight now. Its diodes and a driver. Your plants can’t see the little HLG sticker on them so they don’t care.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> My meijiu 240’s have been running for almost 3 years straight now. Its diodes and a driver. Your plants can’t see the little HLG sticker on them so they don’t care.


Then mine won’t know I bought a $90 light to veg


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Seedperson1 said:


> Buy once, cry once. Unless you’re just learning. Then go cheap til you know what you’re doing





bk78 said:


> My meijiu 240’s have been running for almost 3 years straight now. Its diodes and a driver. Your plants can’t see the little HLG sticker on them so they don’t care.


Ok... that's where I'm going with this... there has to be a point where the cheaper light is the better value.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Ok... that's where I'm going with this... there has to be a point where the cheaper light is the better value.


I don’t know about that. But I can say my wallet and wife knew I bought a cheaper light. So there’s that


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Then mine won’t know I bought a $90 light to veg


I just got the sf1000d to veg with. $90 light. So far it's looking good. Doesn't even have a name on the driver. But I will be getting an hlg after the first of the year for another tent.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I don’t know about that. But I can say my wallet and wife knew I bought a cheaper light. So there’s that


What's your electric bill look like?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Please don’t tell my plants my lights are from Shenzen, they won’t grow good if you do.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I just got the sf1000d to veg with. $90 light. So far it's looking good. Doesn't even have a name on the driver. But I will be getting an hlg after the first of the year for another tent.


It’s like anything. It all depends on your expectations.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> What's your electric bill look like?


I only run 1 600w HPS. I had a tent already after my last tent upgrade. So a cheap LED was all I needed to get two tents going.

I have budget billing so who even knows.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Please don’t tell my plants my lights are from Shenzen, they won’t grow good if you do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752320


Very nice @bk78!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Please don’t tell my plants my lights are from Shenzen, they won’t grow good if you do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752320


Huh... what lights?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Please don’t tell my plants my lights are from Shenzen, they won’t grow good if you do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752320


Good looking run you got going there btw!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s like anything. It all depends on your expectations.


I dunno...I have pretty "high" expectations!


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Huh... what lights?


yeah what are those. they look nice quality.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Huh... what lights?


Meijiu


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Meijiu


english?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Meijiu


How much are they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> english?


Sorry I don’t speak 2x2 tent grower. Move along now.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How much are they if you don't mind me asking?


For the 2 of them they were $1250 delivered to my door.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How much are they if you don't mind me asking?







__





Indoor_Farm_Samsung_Lm301H_MEIJIU_A8_650W_Meijiu_Lm301B_Grow_Light_Led_Horticulture_Plant_Lamp_Grow_Led_Light_2020


Indoor_Farm_Samsung_Lm301H_MEIJIU_A8_650W_Meijiu_Lm301B_Grow_Light_Led_Horticulture_Plant_Lamp_Grow_Led_Light_2020



meijiuled.en.alibaba.com


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> For the 2 of them they were $1250 delivered to my door.


Nice!


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> english?


4x2

and your space isnt much bigger pal. i also said ur light was nice and was just joking about the name u dick. @bk78


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Do we really need to fight over who's "space" is bigger?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Do we really need to fight over who's "space" is bigger?


bk has issues with *ahem* size we leave him to his own.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> we



What's this “we” shit? You joined a month ago.

FOH newb


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> What's this “we” shit? You joined a month ago.
> 
> FOH newb


I joined here in 2012 and forgot my password. step aside. god you're dense


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I joined here in 2012 and forgot my password. step aside. god you're dense


Of coarse you did. What’s your old name?


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I joined here in 2012 and forgot my password. step aside. god you're *budz are *dense


FIFY


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Of coarse you did. What’s your old name?


course* i am not Coarse like salt thats on your turkey today

cheer up. its a holiday at least if youre US. Why would i give you my old name just to troll the shit out of me lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> course* i am not Coarse like salt.


What’s the old handle? Or did you forget that as well?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> course* i am not Coarse like salt thats on your turkey today
> 
> cheer up. its a holiday at least if youre US


Although you are a wee bit salty


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Although you are a wee bit salty


Explain


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I joined here in 2012 and forgot my password. step aside. god you're dense



What’s the handle? A quick search will bring it up.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 26, 2020)

lol shit storm ha ha ha


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 26, 2020)

grrrrr


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 26, 2020)

Attitude's Black Friday sale is on, good discounts on most brands...but not Ace...


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 26, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Attitude's Black Friday sale is on, good discounts on most brands...but not Ace...


Sweet thanks man. How often do you order beans from outside the US? Is it not advisable to make another purchase if i just did recently.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> FIFY


That's funny shit right there!


----------



## Tracker (Nov 26, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Sweet thanks man. How often do you order beans from outside the US? Is it not advisable to make another purchase if i just did recently.


I've never had a problem....BUT it's always a potential risk that it will not make it to you.


----------



## sallygram (Nov 26, 2020)

https://growgreenmi.com/botanicare-kind-trio-grow-bloom-base-6848
*Botanicare Kind Trio GALLONS Set - Grow Bloom and Base - FREE SHIPPING*
usually $132.99 
$49 today


----------



## sallygram (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Please don’t tell my plants my lights are from Shenzen, they won’t grow good if you do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752320


Umm there are weeds growing in your garden I think I will blame your light I am just impressed at how puny your pots are, I usually have issues if I go that big with anything smaller then 3 gal


----------



## Tracker (Nov 26, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I put this light together today. I think it was a good buy at the discounted price. The spread on the light is much better than the UPBUD 2000w model. They both have 200w drivers, but this has the chips spread out over a 22"x23" area, and the spread over the canopy is better. I've got this hanging over a 2.5'x2.5' area with mothers, and it's perfect for that job. I think you could properly flower a 2'x2' tent with good light across the whole canopy. 3'x3' would be quite a drop around the edges, about 33% drop on the outer edges compared to the center of 3'x3'. Directly under the footprint of the light, the distribution of light is pretty consistent.
> 
> I don't have a PAR meter, but I used the Lux Light Meter android app to get an idea of the spread of the light intensity across the canopy. I know that is less than ideal, but it does give a good understanding of the distribution of intensities across the canopy.
> 
> ***EDIT*** I checked the temps after having it run several hours in a room that was 59f ambient temp. The driver was 115f, the heat sinks were 96f and the surface of the chip board was 96f.


Turned thermostat up on heater to bring room to 66f. After light running 14hrs continuously at 66f room temp: the driver is at 120f, heatsink 98f, surface of chipboard 104f.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

The toxicity of older members...smfh


----------



## sallygram (Nov 26, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> The toxicity of older members...smfh


Correct i will say i have been screwed by a lot of "great" Amazon lights. However when HLG was started I was a beta tester and soon switched everything over to QBs after that. i now build all my own lights with Chinese components from Alibaba and they have caught up but I will say I a a huge fan of DIY. I just got home after a few years and two of my lights were not working and it was so nice to be able to just change out a $60 driver and be up and running again. I can't do that with an Amazon light. But hey if you are happy with your grow that is great and i like that people share deals on here.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 26, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> The toxicity of older members...smfh


Hey Spidey! Did you get any of the discount lights? If so, what do you think?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

Tracker said:


> Hey Spidey! Did you get any of the discount lights? If so, what do you think?


lmao no. I was hoping to get a mars light on the low, but they are doing a 15% off thing on ali and ebay, neither i have an account too. I think im just going to wait for HLG sale tomorrow with the 20% off. Im horrible with making decision, especially when a decent chunk of money is involved. Idk sometimes shit just happens for a reason so maybe by procrastinating a good deal will pop up.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 26, 2020)

I bought a Growcraft X3 from ChilLED 3 x 5 flower coverage with the best edge to edge par coverage ive personally ever seen at 36 inches nothing under 700 true 500 watt at the wall. Was 900 plus I got it for 621 shipped


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 26, 2020)

I chose them for several reasons. One of them if theres an issue with the light. You simply remove the bar that's the problem and keep using your light. Instead of having to take the entire light off line. They're extremely easy to upgrade. If you can't afford the x3 buy the x2. Save up buy another bar and you have an x3 300 watt. If you want the 500 x3 you just buy the upgraded driver. Also American made https://chilledgrowlights.com/product-category/diy-led-grow-light-kits/3ft-x-5ft-coverage


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I chose them for several reasons. One of them if theres an issue with the light. You simply remove the bar that's the problem and keep using your light. Instead of having to take the entire light off line. They're extremely easy to upgrade. If you can't afford the x3 buy the x2. Save up buy another bar and you have an x3 300 watt. If you want the 500 x3 you just buy the upgraded driver. Also American made https://chilledgrowlights.com/product-category/diy-led-grow-light-kits/3ft-x-5ft-coverage


Yea they're great... but expensive.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2020)

There is currently a $300 minimum but lots of great prices on all kinds of grow stuff. I have never dealt with them yet, but about too. This is an incredible bulb deal for your high intensity ballasts. 

$13.50 for a $106 bulb, discontinued with full warranty









Par Pro® 1100 Watt Hyper Arc® HPS Lamp


Shop Agron's wholesale grow equipment catalog featuring over 10000 products including grow lights, ballasts, soil & grow media, hydroponic nutrients, pesticides, insecticides, propagation & cloning supplies, HVAC, dehumidifiers, and environmental controllers. Fastest shipping, lowest pricing...




agron.io


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 26, 2020)

Gorilla tents on sale at Growers House, for example, here is a 4x4 Gorilla Lite for $167 w/free shipping


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 26, 2020)

The nature farm has some of the 2018 packs for $20 a pop. Free shipping and free 12 pack with order


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I chose them for several reasons. One of them if theres an issue with the light. You simply remove the bar that's the problem and keep using your light. Instead of having to take the entire light off line. They're extremely easy to upgrade. If you can't afford the x3 buy the x2. Save up buy another bar and you have an x3 300 watt. If you want the 500 x3 you just buy the upgraded driver. Also American made https://chilledgrowlights.com/product-category/diy-led-grow-light-kits/3ft-x-5ft-coverage


god damn that is on paper an amazing light. Its ashame its about 100 bucks out of my budget..

edit: i mean the x2, no way in hell i could afford that x3 right now


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 26, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> lmao no. I was hoping to get a mars light on the low, but they are doing a 15% off thing on ali and ebay, neither i have an account too. I think im just going to wait for HLG sale tomorrow with the 20% off. Im horrible with making decision, especially when a decent chunk of money is involved. Idk sometimes shit just happens for a reason so maybe by procrastinating a good deal will pop up.


That 200w board for 50 is a great deal


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That 200w board for 50 is a great deal


It was. Im just looking to get a "permanent" light thats good quality and within my price range. I would have pulled the trigger if i wasnt waiting for the HLG sale. Now after i passed up on multiple good deals, im going to be pissed if for some reason they dont have it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> It was. Im just looking to get a "permanent" light thats good quality and within my price range. I would have pulled the trigger if i wasnt waiting for the HLG sale. Now after i passed up on multiple good deals, im going to be pissed if for some reason they dont have it.


Stay up until midnight and order it right when the sale starts. I have a feeling they're gonna sell out of some stuff.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Stay up until midnight and order it right when the sale starts. I have a feeling they're gonna sell out of some stuff.


Me too. Thankfully I dont sleep well so I'll definitely be up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 26, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> It was. Im just looking to get a "permanent" light thats good quality and within my price range. I would have pulled the trigger if i wasnt waiting for the HLG sale. Now after i passed up on multiple good deals, im going to be pissed if for some reason they dont have it.


Hlg lights aren’t permanent. The driver on either light should outlast the leds. You might get two or three years out of a board. LEDs do degrade over time


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Hlg lights aren’t permanent. The driver on either light should outlast the leds. You might get two or three years out of a board. LEDs do degrade over time


Yeah thats why i put it in quotes. I dont expect them to last forever but they should last a while and if i do have a problem i imagine i should be able to get some decent customer service. Im really only considering it because of the potential of getting it discounted.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 26, 2020)

What the fuck. Its literally about to be the real black friday and the deals have all but stopped lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 4752035View attachment 4752036


If I were to buy a second set does it look like I would I be able to physically connect them both?


----------



## sallygram (Nov 26, 2020)

My HLGs have dropped about 10-12% IN pAR readings since new (about 4 years old with 12 hours a day on them at 75% power) I have had to replace the Mean Wells though


----------



## Tracker (Nov 26, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> If I were to buy a second set does it look like I would I be able to physically connect them both?


The user manual suggests that the power cable can be separated above the hard shutoff switch to use for daisy chain. I cant test it though.
I will look at it more closely tomorrow morning, and I'll let you know what if it seems feasible.

*****The Q&A section on Amazon has a response from SUNRAISE saying that it cannot be daisy chained****


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tracker said:


> The user manual suggests that the power cable can be separated above the hard shutoff switch to use for daisy chain. I cant test it though.
> I will look at it more closely tomorrow morning, and I'll let you know what if it seems feasible.
> 
> *****The Q&A section on Amazon has a response from SUNRAISE saying that it can not be daisy chained****


Thanks....


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2020)

sallygram said:


> My HLGs have dropped about 10-12% IN pAR readings since new (about 4 years old with 12 hours a day on them at 75% power) I have had to replace the Mean Wells though


Hmmm... that's good to know. I wasn't aware that leds did that. I learn something new everyday!


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 27, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Hmmm... that's good to know. I wasn't aware that leds did that. I learn something new everyday!


The degradation happens even faster when there is heat involved. I tried posting a video that explains it and everyone got all mad i was attacking HLG lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> The degradation happens even faster when there is heat involved. I tried posting a video that explains it and everyone got all mad i was attacking HLG lol


I don't suppose you'd be willing to share that video with me would you?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 27, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I don't suppose you'd be willing to share that video with me would you?


It's a migro video about led degradation over time, I think it was like 6k hours. The hlg had a acrylic panel on the front which increased the heat by a lot thus increasing the degradation of the leds. Unfortunately I got to head to work lol. I'll see if I can post it on my break


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> It's a migro video about led degradation over time, I think it was like 6k hours. The hlg had a acrylic panel on the front which increased the heat by a lot thus increasing the degradation of the leds. Unfortunately I got to head to work lol. I'll see if I can post it on my break


Nah that's cool...I know migro videos well... I'll look it up. Thanks for the info!


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

Black Friday Cyber Monday 2022 LED Grow Light Discount Coupon Deals


Save BIG with the BEST DEALS on LED Grow Lights during Cyber Monday 2021. Free shipping. Grab your discount today!




bit.ly





Black Friday / Cyber Monday 2020 - Discounts on LED Grow Lights 

*Free shipping* on all products in the USA and no tax.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 27, 2020)

Arizer.com vapes 50% off, in case anyone is interested-black friday not black lung day.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

Black Friday & Cyber Monday Vape Deals 2020


Save on the best vaporizer deals during our Black Friday and Cyber Monday Sale! 2020 is almost over and it's the perfect time to buy a new vaporizer on sale.




www.vapor.com


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 27, 2020)

HPS bulbs Black Friday sale.
No BS on watts, and still grows better bud than LED's  


Amazon.com : hps bulb


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> HPS bulbs Black Friday sale.
> No BS on watts, and still grows better bud than LED's
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : hps bulb


That's not what your momma says!


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 27, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That's not what your momma says!


Sorry. Couldn't hear you over the sound of the nugs growing....

You were saying something about under cabinet, uhh, I mean led lighting???


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Sorry. Couldn't hear you over the sound of the nugs growing....
> View attachment 4753370
> You were saying something about under cabinet, uhh, I mean led lighting???


Nice looking grow man. I'm not shit talking the power of hps. I know what they are capable of. I do question the efficiency and heat produced though. Anyways... obviously hps works great for you. For what I'm doing led is the best choice.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

https://www.viparspectra.com


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 27, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice looking grow man. I'm not shit talking the power of hps. I know what they are capable of. I do question the efficiency and heat produced though. Anyways... obviously hps works great for you. For what I'm doing led is the best choice.


Wasn't trying to pick on ya.
Just gotta poke the LED hornets nest every now and again to keep things interesting.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 27, 2020)

Like all the COB and Board growers never used HPS before switching to LEDs.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Like all the COB and Board growers never used HPS before switching to LEDs.


Not the noobs... lol


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 27, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not the noobs... lol


You're absolutely correct. I just started about 6 months ago. I personally feel like I started at one of the best times. Technology is getting better, more research and not bioscience and legalization has made everything cheaper.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> You're absolutely correct. I just started about 6 months ago. I personally feel like I started at one of the best times. Technology is getting better, more research and not bioscience and *legalization has made everything cheaper*.


Unfortunately, legalization has made everything go UP in price...It's all about supply and demand, and now that everyone and their brother is growing weed, almost all material & supply prices have gone up dramatically...Because they can get away with it! Just like the prices on PPE have gone up, building materials, etc.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> You're absolutely correct. I just started about 6 months ago. I personally feel like I started at one of the best times. Technology is getting better, more research and not bioscience and legalization has made everything cheaper.


I do have to say, you don't know the magic that those lights create then.


manfredo said:


> Unfortunately, legalization has made everything go UP in price...It's all about supply and demand, and now that everyone and their brother is growing weed, almost all material & supply prices have gone up dramatically...Because they can get away with it! Just like the prices on PPE have gone up, building materials, etc.


Right... which is why you cut out the middle man, diy it, and save money! Growing doesn't have to be expensive. People just think they're getting more if they're spending more.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 27, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I do have to say, you don't know the magic that those lights create then.
> 
> Right... which is why you cut out the middle man, diy it, and save money! Growing doesn't have to be expensive. People just think they're getting more if they're spending more.


Again, lol, you're correct. As a small time home grower and in a state that is not currently legal, keeping everything low keep is my number one priority, especially from my landlord lol. 

Idk. My point being that at least there is multiple ways of growing depending on your situation as opposed to say 15 years ago.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Again, lol, you're correct. As a small time home grower and in a state that is not currently legal, keeping everything low keep is my number one priority, especially from my landlord lol.
> 
> Idk. My point being that at least there is multiple ways of growing depending on your situation as opposed to say 15 years ago.


Sure.. the options are becoming limitless. In the future, they won't need water, dirt, or coco to grow. Just air. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 27, 2020)

$27



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XQKKP22/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 27, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> $27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, big sale on the Hurrycane.





HurryWorks LLC


Choose a walking cane that fits your lifestyle! The HurryCane® Freedom Edition™ is America's #1 selling cane and easily folds and unfolds and is available in three colors. The HurryCane® Go™ comes with a cushioned GoFoam handle and a non-folding design for extra comfort.




www.hurrycane.com


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Nov 28, 2020)

I have that exact fan. Been running non stop for almost 3 years.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 28, 2020)

Anyone here know the difference between regular polarized sunglass for driving/stuff and sunglasses in the grow room? LEDs are starting to bother my eyes and i figured protecting them is probably a good thing considering they are my only pair lol


----------



## sallygram (Nov 28, 2020)

I wear ski goggles in my room they are polarized and help a lot (i am a snowboarder so I am used to wearing them)


----------



## Tracker (Nov 28, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone here know the difference between regular polarized sunglass for driving/stuff and sunglasses in the grow room? LEDs are starting to bother my eyes and i figured protecting them is probably a good thing considering they are my only pair lol


I saw methodseven LED glasses recommended here https://www.rollitup.org/t/compound-hqs-4th-run-clones-only-20x30-room.1003300/post-15252126


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 29, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I saw methodseven LED glasses recommended here https://www.rollitup.org/t/compound-hqs-4th-run-clones-only-20x30-room.1003300/post-15252126


hmm ok. I should have done some of my own research. I dont know why i asked that on this thread. Ive just been noticing that everytime i leave my grow tent im seeing little stars and shit so im pretty sure im fucking my eyes up somehow. I figure some polarized sunglasses will work, but it would just be hard to see the small details with regular ones as opposed to ones designed for growing.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 29, 2020)

*Fabric Pots Round & Square Black Recycled Materials Hydroponics Plant Pots Grow*

Some 1 litres for clones i thought was a great deal @ £1:14 each !! 









Fabric Pots Round & Square Black Recycled Materials Hydroponics Plant Pots Grow | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fabric Pots Round & Square Black Recycled Materials Hydroponics Plant Pots Grow at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



rover.ebay.com


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 29, 2020)

sallygram said:


> I wear ski goggles in my room they are polarized and help a lot (i am a snowboarder so I am used to wearing them)


same here-too much light gets around regular sunglasses when you work under the light, goggles work way better.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

sallygram said:


> My HLGs have dropped about 10-12% IN pAR readings since new (about 4 years old with 12 hours a day on them at 75% power) I have had to replace the Mean Wells though


Any pics under the par meter?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> HPS bulbs Black Friday sale.
> No BS on watts, and still grows better bud than LED's
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : hps bulb


HPS 4x8 canopy



LED 4x8 canopy



LULZ


----------



## Roshambizzle (Nov 29, 2020)

Tent vs open room is hardly a good comparison. I bet its a lot easier to control everything in that big room then it is in a little tent. Specially with something that produces more heat in the smaller area.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Tent vs open room is hardly a good comparison. I bet its a lot easier to control everything in that big room then it is in a little tent. Specially with something that produces more heat in the smaller area.


You’re kidding right?


----------



## Roshambizzle (Nov 29, 2020)

No. Way less air flow in tents not sealed hold heat way worse then big open rooms. Also if they aren't the same strain the comparison is also pointless. Also holds humidity in tents WAY worse then big open rooms. Considering tent walls don't absorb and drywall does.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bahahaha


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> HPS 4x8 canopy
> 
> View attachment 4755088
> 
> ...


Nice.
But not quite an even comparison with a one strain canopy flipped to 12/12 compared to another with 8 different strains all on different timelines. 

Maybe one day I'll try a nice easy one strain flipped tent grow, but not today.

Still nice though. You've definitely figured out how to pack on the weight with Leds.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Nice.
> But not quite an even comparison with a one strain canopy flipped to 12/12 compared to another with 8 different strains all on different timelines.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll try a nice easy one strain flipped tent grow, but not today.
> ...



Wasn't trying to pick on ya.

Just gotta poke the barn light hornets nest every now and again to keep things interesting.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 29, 2020)

So who has the best auto seed deals going on for Black Friday/ Cyber Monday? I do like what I saw from https://www.seedsman.com/en/ so far. Trying to get the best bang for my(limited) bucks. Thanks


----------



## Tracker (Nov 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> So who has the best auto seed deals going on for Black Friday/ Cyber Monday? I do like what I saw from https://www.seedsman.com/en/ so far. Trying to get the best bang for my(limited) bucks. Thanks


I saw some discounted auto stuff on sanniesshop. Ive had good stuff from them in the past.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I saw methodseven LED glasses recommended here https://www.rollitup.org/t/compound-hqs-4th-run-clones-only-20x30-room.1003300/post-15252126


I use those Method Sevens too. And a hat with a hood. I can see the plants detail pretty good with them. You still don't want to look at the lights though.








Agent 939 FX Classic


The world's first optics optimized for LED lighting environments. Change the way you grow! Color, Clarity, and Protection benefit you and your plants. Manufactured to exacting standards of optical clarity by Carl Zeiss.




methodseven.com







SpideyManDan said:


> hmm ok. I should have done some of my own research. I dont know why i asked that on this thread. Ive just been noticing that everytime i leave my grow tent im seeing little stars and shit so im pretty sure im fucking my eyes up somehow. I figure some polarized sunglasses will work, but it would just be hard to see the small details with regular ones as opposed to ones designed for growing.


Ya, I'd definitely recommend wearing glasses. I've already fucked mine up a little from the lights.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 30, 2020)

Tracker said:


> > Marq1340 said:
> > View attachment 4746139Found this online, my assumption is it would be good for cheap tents/new growers. Normally $179 on Amazon but with code EIVIEIHQ get it for as low as $89 before tax with the clippable coupon for an extra $30 off.
> >
> > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08KRKJ87P/?tag=dealeditor-20
> ...


I finally dug out my power meter, and this SUNRAISE 200w LED pulls 202.3w at the wall. The girls are reacting positively.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 30, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I finally dug out my power meter, and this SUNRAISE 200w LED pulls 202.3w at the wall. The girls are reacting positively.


Now find a par meter  .

I wanted everything in motion by mid-December but it's looking like a day after Christmas thingnow.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Now find a par meter  .
> 
> I wanted everything in motion by mid-December but it's looking like a day after Christmas thingnow.View attachment 4756667


If you can find a good discount on a PAR meter....or what I really want to get my hands on is a spectrometer that also shows the PAR...I'll get one and make reports on every light I can.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

Picked up a 2 1/2 x 5 foot Plant House Tent at GrowersHouse for $115, time to retire same size Grow Lab after 7 years.


----------



## P10p (Dec 1, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Tent vs open room is hardly a good comparison. I bet its a lot easier to control everything in that big room then it is in a little tent. Specially with something that produces more heat in the smaller area.


You're out of your mind if you think its easier to control a big area opposed to a small area in terms of environment. That makes absolutely 0 sense lol...


----------



## Roshambizzle (Dec 1, 2020)

P10p said:


> You're out of your mind if you think its easier to control a big area opposed to a small area in terms of environment. That makes absolutely 0 sense lol...


The areas are basically the same size moron. Can you not read or you just ignorant?


----------



## Roshambizzle (Dec 1, 2020)

And if you are running a super hot light a big area would be easier to control you clown which he said he was running a hotter light in the tent. There I retard proofed it for you.

Humidity is also easier to control in a big area compared to a tent so yeah I'd say bigger is easier only time it isn't is for cold.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Now find a par meter  .
> 
> I wanted everything in motion by mid-December but it's looking like a day after Christmas thingnow.View attachment 4756667





Roshambizzle said:


> And if you are running a super hot light a big area would be easier to control you clown which he said he was running a hotter light in the tent. There I retard proofed it for you.
> 
> Humidity is also easier to control in a big area compared to a tent so yeah I'd say bigger is easier only time it isn't is for cold.


I have an easier time keeping my humidity consistent in my tent than in my room. I would need a whole home humidifier or spend a lot on a big ass humidifier to keep my humidity up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tracker said:


> If you can find a good discount on a PAR meter....or what I really want to get my hands on is a spectrometer that also shows the PAR...I'll get one and make reports on every light I can.


This isn't saying much but it sounds promising.


----------



## P10p (Dec 1, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> And if you are running a super hot light a big area would be easier to control you clown which he said he was running a hotter light in the tent. There I retard proofed it for you.
> 
> Humidity is also easier to control in a big area compared to a tent so yeah I'd say bigger is easier only time it isn't is for cold.


You're a lost cause. Goodbye son.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2020)

P10p said:


> You're a lost cause. Goodbye son.


The ignore button works wonders. I barely have anyone on my list, but he happens to be one of them, lol.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Dec 1, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I have an easier time keeping my humidity consistent in my tent than in my room. I would need a whole home humidifier or spend a lot on a big ass humidifier to keep my humidity up.


Thats not how it works. The room i am drying in is sitting at 45 to 50 rh. The rest of my house is above 65% higher in my grow area. Just because you are growing in a room you don't need to control your whole house that is non-sense.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Thats not how it works. The room i am drying in is sitting at 45 to 50 rh. The rest of my house is above 65% higher in my grow area. Just because you are growing in a room you don't need to control your whole house that is non-sense.


No...I agree...I do not, but It would take 5 times as much energy to humidify my whole room compared to the lil ol humidifier I got in my tent. Now that isn't when I have a shit ton of foliage. The humidity in my house is at 20% all through winter. The forced heat does it out here terribly. It would be like putting a humidifier and dehumidifier in the same room and letting them battle it out. Every situation is different. What works for you, may not work the same for everybody else. Any RETARD would know that!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Thats not how it works. The room i am drying in is sitting at 45 to 50 rh. The rest of my house is above 65% higher in my grow area. Just because you are growing in a room you don't need to control your whole house that is non-sense.


 So if your room rh is 40-50%, how is the rest of your house 65% higher? That would put you at 105 - 115% humidity.... basically you'd be under water.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> So if your room rh is 40-50%, how is the rest of your house 65% higher? That would put you at 105 - 115% humidity.... basically you'd be under water.


Never mind... bad eyes... your drying room. Plus proper punctuation works wonders for reading comprehension.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Dec 2, 2020)

Putting your dehum in your tent is pointless. You need dry air coming in not getting pushed out.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Your right, that's why I don't do it. My house humidity stays at ~20% rh. I don't need a dehumidifier. The point is my lil humidifier in my tent is all I need to keep levels at 55-60%. If I tried to humidify my whole room that the tent is in, it would take ~ 5 times as much resources i.e. electricity, and water. Much cheaper and easier controlling humidity in my tent. Temps are another story. I battle that constantly with the changing weather, but my rh stays consistent.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2020)

Smaller confined areas are always easier to control. Main reason I close the windows with AC on,easier to control my environment in my enclosed house, as oppose to cooling my open window house.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 2, 2020)

Come on yall, this thread is for deals and shit.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Come on yall, this thread is for deals and shit.


Sorry man.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 3, 2020)

Simple cheap scrog net if you can't be bothered making one, less than $10 great deal 









Elasticated Scrog Net Mesh Hydroponics Grow Tent Plant Support 80,90,100,120cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Elasticated Scrog Net Mesh Hydroponics Grow Tent Plant Support 80,90,100,120cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



rover.ebay.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone say lights?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Unfortunately.... no... lol


----------



## sallygram (Dec 4, 2020)

Grow Green MI https://growgreenmi.com/daily-deals.html Has some major deals today again I just dropped way too much money today again. Sorry about the formatting cut and paste sucks 

*Gavita Pro 6/750e DE Flex (400-825 Watt) 120/240 Volt - include 110 Cord*
$250

*VEG+BLOOM TAP/HARD 1LB - Veg Bloom*
$9.60

*VEG+BLOOM TAP/HARD 100LB - Veg Bloom*
790.40

*VEG+BLOOM +LIFE - 1LB - Veg Bloom*
42.40

*VEG+BLOOM DIRTY - 5LB - Veg Bloom*
64.80

*VEG+BLOOM HD - 100LB - Veg Bloom*
$988

*VEG+BLOOM SHINE - 5LB - Veg Bloom*
$84.60

*VEG+BLOOM DIRTY - 25LB - Veg Bloom*
$265.00

*VEG+BLOOM TAP/HARD 25LB - Veg Bloom*
$201.60

*Botanicare Silica Blast 15 gallon*
$239.41

*Botanicare Kind Grow 2.5 Gallon*
$46.84

*Botanicare Liquid Karma 1 Gallon*
$35.70

*BLOWOUT SALE Gavita Pro E-Series SL Slimline 1000 DE 208-240 Volt*
235.00

*Advanced Nutrients Sensizym 23L*
$200.00

*Emerald Harvest Honey Chome 6 Gallon/22.7 L*
$200

*Ideal-Air Pro Series Ultra Sonic Humidifier 600 Pint*
1075

*Sun System 1000 Watt DE Boss Commercial Fixture 120 Volt - 240 Volt*
$300.00


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 4, 2020)

Haven't looked around since the black friday deals but here are a few bad lights I found so far.


$39.99
Code: *50K5CWH7*
Link: https://amzn.to/2IhFifi


$44.99
Code: *509U8UXY*
Link: https://amzn.to/37zbdAA


$20.99
code:*2065XE6I*
link: https://amzn.to/33L18PA



$29.94
code:*30Q5FTGH +plus select free extra lid*
link: https://amzn.to/3goO3kt


$42.89
Code: 30QCXZSI
link: https://amzn.to/3gaGzBp


$9.20
code: *60R57YM3*
link: https://amzn.to/3oncMrW


$5.84
code: 30WM25Z9
link: https://amzn.to/3oimkVc


$54.00
code: 92SZB88X
link: https://amzn.to/3gd1mEh


$49.99
code: 50XDGC8L
link: https://amzn.to/3mOagdW


$49.99
code: 50XDGC8L
link: https://amzn.to/36Iqy2v


$11.99
code: 50XS89ET
link: https://amzn.to/2JN6Klq


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 4, 2020)

Part 2.

$168.27
link: https://amzn.to/3quC4Gr


$224.92
link:https://amzn.to/3om3HzJ


$382.49
Link: https://amzn.to/3qxlwxt


$48.00
code: *ZAWF7O24*
link: https://amzn.to/2JtXrqZ


$100.00
Code: TGJU-K3TFPF-KUQYAY (can be used once)
link: https://amzn.to/3gdTlz1


$150
code: ECEE-D4QEFQ-CDM7AC (also one time use)
link: https://amzn.to/3gayTPo


$168
code: 30K3FLWQ
link: https://amzn.to/2JMpwcO


$98
code: 30L5OOQ5
link: https://amzn.to/3onW8IL


$7.99
code: 20ZMJLIE
link: https://amzn.to/2VIcgIA

$6.59
Link: https://amzn.to/37zQg8x


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 5, 2020)

$7.41
Link: https://amzn.to/2VFqU3w


$2.01
Link: https://amzn.to/37RI8Az


$3.59
Link: https://amzn.to/3lDQlgo


$14.99
Code: 3082EQ4H
Link: https://amzn.to/3g9IPsA


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 5, 2020)

So yeah...I'm back again.

$11.99
Code:409FEAYW
Link: https://amzn.to/2VE4hwk


$48.99
Code: 20LWDVRV
Link: https://amzn.to/3mLBuBL


$20.89
Code: 35GFQUGR
Link: https://amzn.to/37HA0T7


$63.99
Code: 20XHLTR9
Link: https://amzn.to/36JdUQx


$60.00
Code: 50C7D44C
Link: https://amzn.to/3gmh7cg
Note: selling quick, went from 16 in stock to 4 in stock. 2 led cob lights!



$88.14
Code: EKBMYEOQ
Link: https://amzn.to/3qyZfiM
Note: click promo for free timer with purchase of this light.


$16.00
code: AXDUJHWA2JOL
link: https://amzn.to/3lFgBag


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 5, 2020)

Mars Hydro TS 1000W LED Light Panel Grow Lights - Silver for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mars Hydro TS 1000W LED Light Panel Grow Lights - Silver at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com





*Mars Hydro TS 1000w LED Grow Lights Full Spectrum Veg Bloom Indoor Plants Lamp*



*Brand new: Lowest price*
£67.99
Free postage





great deal !


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Picked up a 2 1/2 x 5 foot Plant House Tent at GrowersHouse for $115, time to retire same size Grow Lab after 7 years.


Been rocking that exact tent for a few years, it’s nice quality for the price. Just made a bench to make it 2 tier for clones/moms & vegging. I’m sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 5, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> So yeah...I'm back again.
> 
> $11.99
> Code:409FEAYW
> ...


@Marq1340 that SUNRAISE 200w light is a great deal at the discounted price.
Thanks for posting the discount codes. I've used em for a few things now. Keep em coming.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 that SUNRAISE 200w light is a great deal at the discounted price.
> Thanks for posting the discount codes. I've used em for a few things now. Keep em coming.


Glade to hear I'm not wasting my time. Mine is still in the box but I'm expecting big things from it. I wish I bought another one when it was $65.xx for black friday....


----------



## Tracker (Dec 5, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Glade to hear I'm not wasting my time. Mine is still in the box but I'm expecting big things from it. I wish I bought another one when it was $65.xx for black friday....


Def not wasting your time. The SUNRAISE 200w will be decent for veg, and you can flower a 2'x2'. 3'x3' will be pushing it for flower on the outer edges. My mothers, and young ones seem happy with it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 5, 2020)

"Catch the drip"

$7.97 (10")
$6.87 (8")
Code: A3FF54K4KWN9Q0
Link: https://amzn.to/36I2Rau
Note: There is also a 4" and 6" option.


$29.25
Code:55REGLXV
Link: https://amzn.to/3opaGb2
Note: I believe the youtuber grower Mr Cunuk Grows uses this.


$11.69
Code: 35ED5OQ6
Link: https://amzn.to/3gdJWaN


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 6, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> "Catch the drip"
> 
> $7.97 (10")
> $6.87 (8")
> ...


holy shit i was looking for decent catch pan


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 6, 2020)

DP9 MINI MANUAL HEAT PRESS (680kg Force) 5060826120028 | eBay


Maximum pressure: 680 kg Force. Heating plate size: 2" x 3" / 50 x 76 mm. Temperature range: Up to 302 °F / 150 °C. Power: 220V. Product Weight: 13 lbs / 5.8 kg.



rover.ebay.com





ROSIN PRESS DP9 MINI MANUAL ROSIN PRESS HEAT PRESS (680kg Force)

*Price:
£220.00*




















Specifications:
Temperature range: Up to 302 °F / 150 °C
Maximum pressure: 680 kg Force
Heating plate size: 2" x 3" / 50 x 76 mm
Power: 220V
Current: 1 A / 0.5 A
Voltage: 110V / 220V
Product Weight: 13 lbs / 5.8 kg
Dimensions: 11.8 x 5.3 x 10.8 inch / 30 x 13.5 x 27.5 cm
Package Weight: 6.7 kg
Package Dimensions: 14 x 7.5 x 12.6 inch / 35.7 x 19 x 32 cm
Warranty: 2-Year 



great deal!


----------



## sallygram (Dec 6, 2020)

Just snagged some more grow green Mi deas https://growgreenmi.com/daily-deals.html 
*Clonex Rooting Gel 100 ml Clonex Gel*
10.32
*Overstock Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus 5 Gallon*
88.90
*Grodan Improved Gro-Block, Hugo 6 x 6 x 5.8 inches, Case of 64 - 8 on a pallet*
97.38
*Cyco Platinum ProKit - everything you need except Suga Rush*
118.02
*Cyco Grow B 20L*
41.16
*BLUE GALLON - FoxFarm Grow Big HYDRO Liquid Concentrate 1 Gallon (BLUE LABEL)*
30.78
*FoxFarm Dirty Dozen Starter Kit*
51.18
*FoxFarm Cha Ching 2 lbs*
26.78
*Emerald Harvest Cali Pro Grow A Gallon/3.8 Liter*
20.35
*Emerald Harvest Sturdy Stalk 6 Gallon/22.7 Liter*
137.42
*Emerald Harvest Honey Chome Gallon/3.8 Liter*
49.00
*Nectar For The Gods Bloom Khaos, 2.5 Gallons*
67.55
*Nectar For The Gods Athena's Aminas 1 Gallon*
16.80
*Nectar For The Gods Aphrodites Extraction 1 Gallon*
22.40
*Advanced Nutrients Overdrive 10L*
113.64
*PowerSi Original 20 Liter - Silicic Acid - FREE SHIPPING*
1300.00
*BLOWOUT SALE Gavita Pro E-Series SL Slimline 1000 DE 208-240 Volt*
235.00
*Top Seller Jacks J.R. Peters Jack's Calcium Nitrate Part B 15-0-0 - 25 lbs*
25.00

Plus a lot more My girl is going to kill me is I buy more nutes this weekend


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 6, 2020)

General Hydroponics Rapid Rooter Plant Starters, 50 Plugs, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002IU8K2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_dlC_4xqZFbRXPSHTG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just a couple things....


$16.19
Code: *50TC3RA2*
Link: https://amzn.to/2JAeMyu


$19.99
Code: *50CIUTTW *
Link: https://amzn.to/36PuPRz
note: 2-pack


$10.99
Code:*50VY4JFX*
Link: *


https://amzn.to/2VIqhGx


*Note: Single



$20.94
Code: *507PRPL1*
Link: https://amzn.to/2JGbl9m
Note: If the code still works by Tuesday I'll buy one and update you all



$46.40
Code: *603YQ45U*
Link: https://amzn.to/2L8QEmJ
Note: Doesn't say the true power draw anywhere on amazon. my guess is 65-110



$49.99
Code: *50ROAWLZ*
Link: https://amzn.to/37BWapE
Note: I am not sure if grow lights are about to power solar panels


$15.49
Code: *50TPA73L*
Link: https://amzn.to/3giMIvi
Note: check note above


$21.49
Code: 3G98F543
Link: https://amzn.to/2L8TLLr
Note: If I didn't have one already I would buy this


$34.99
Code: VSKNVFIB
Link: https://amzn.to/2L6sBF2
Note: 6L humidifier



$18.16
Code: 30JUA5EG
Link: https://amzn.to/2VOHw95


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 7, 2020)

sallygram said:


> Just snagged some more grow green Mi deas https://growgreenmi.com/daily-deals.html
> *Clonex Rooting Gel 100 ml Clonex Gel*
> 10.32
> *Overstock Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus 5 Gallon*
> ...


 $1300.00 for 20l of power si?


----------



## sallygram (Dec 7, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> $1300.00 for 20l of power si?


Yeah they sold out pretty quick They keep on posting some awesome deals last night I scored another Helos 18-12 light controller for $112 (today they are $243)


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 7, 2020)

Hell yeah @sallygram I have been watching the Dank Deals at GrowgreenMi for a few days. Made a purchase over the weekend, I was planning on a supply order after Christmas, but with some of these prices I pulled the trigger early. Plus sometime ago they started delivery, for $50 it saves me the 120 mile round trip, and no handling as they drop the pallet right in my garage. Love that place!


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

~Insert Words~

$4.99
Code: A2D754YD86RDBP
Link: https://amzn.to/2VQACA9


$195.49
code: *15M5CTRO*
link: https://amzn.to/3qEzFZO


$11.99
Code: *406RJDEH*
Link: https://amzn.to/37IECs6


$55.98
Code: *20FCTQB4*
link: https://amzn.to/33Ol7NB


$21.59
Code: 307RI24U
Link: https://amzn.to/3gqZHLi



$19.49
Code: RPY2AL7X
Link: https://amzn.to/3lTbGCv


$48.39
Code: *UB7HJW9V* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3qNlIci
Note: "Avg. Power Draw: 165W±3%"


$5.95
Link: https://amzn.to/37I3tvX


$11.03
Link: https://amzn.to/2VR0fAP


$5.68
Link: https://amzn.to/2VOXvUr


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> ~Insert Words~
> 
> $4.99
> Code: A2D754YD86RDBP
> ...


ah its like getting coupons in the mail to look through but for cannabis growing lmao. I love it. I really wish i could have used the faucet filter but i dont think its going to screw onto mine..


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> ah its like getting coupons in the mail to look through but for cannabis growing lmao. I love it. I really wish i could have used the faucet filter but i dont think its going to screw onto mine..


I'll keep an eye out for filters that have multiple fittings.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 8, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> ah its like getting coupons in the mail to look through but for cannabis growing lmao. I love it. I really wish i could have used the faucet filter but i dont think its going to screw onto mine..


I think I recall someone posting an under the counter RO filter a few pages back.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

$9.49
code: *30BXM96O*
link: https://amzn.to/3qDcX4k


$22.50
Code: *80DD66QB*
Link: https://amzn.to/3mZYFbE


$7.49
Code: *50WS1FUS*
Link: https://amzn.to/2LjskPj


$31.61
Code: 20REWMWC
Link: https://amzn.to/33Ui9Hb


$32.49
Code: 30LEDSTAND
Link: https://amzn.to/3gxUbqr


$15.99
Code:509RDN8C
Link: https://amzn.to/3gqSif0
Note: 4L humidifier


$30.24
Code: 45M1LLON
Link: https://amzn.to/3n02AoS


$8.99
Code: *50AIEHLS*
Link: https://amzn.to/3gnQKTe
Note: Great for really small grow spaces



$71.60
Code: *5UQ6O33R*
Link: https://amzn.to/2K8jbIw
Note: Might be a steal guys


$23.10
Code: BDCE8CMT 
Link: https://amzn.to/2K8HhTS
Note: This under the sink filter has some ok reviews no idea how hard it would be to replace the filters though


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> $9.49
> code: *30BXM96O*
> link: https://amzn.to/3qDcX4k
> View attachment 4763203
> ...


No link... lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No link... lol


On the last one.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

This is what couldn't fit. Blurps..has a fan....BUT its by Phlizon, 100watts for $60, and has cob. lol


$60
Link: https://amzn.to/2VRguOb


Has Ac Infinity always made tents or are these new?

$179
Link: https://amzn.to/37L8GmH


$84.99
Code: $15 coupon on item page
link: https://amzn.to/36V6mdC



$90.00
code: Clip $20 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/2K5l88C


$109.99
Link: https://amzn.to/3mZjGDz
Note: "consumes only 280w of electricity "


----------



## sallygram (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> $71.60
> Code: *5UQ6O33R*
> Link: https://amzn.to/2K8jbIw
> Note: Might be a steal guys
> View attachment 4763246


That actually looks like one of your best finds yet, I have plenty of lights but looking at this one it seems to have quality parts and even though one of the reviews put some old blurpie pics in his review (before pics) it looks pretty solid. Of course daisy chaining 5 may flip some breakers but in all it looks like a good newbie light-Good find.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Someone say lights?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No link... lol


Thanks fixed.



sallygram said:


> That actually looks like one of your best finds yet, I have plenty of lights but looking at this one it seems to have quality parts and even though one of the reviews put some old blurpie pics in his review (before pics) it looks pretty solid. Of course daisy chaining 5 may flip some breakers but in all it looks like a good newbie light-Good find.


I Thought the same. Just 50 watts less than the lights I currently have.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 8, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> holy shit i was looking for decent catch pan


Those are crazy expensive. I get them for like a buck or so a piece at the hydro shop.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> "Catch the drip"
> 
> $7.97 (10")
> $6.87 (8")
> ...


They have 1gal sprayers at walmart for $7.98


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those are crazy expensive. I get them for like a buck or so a piece at the hydro shop.


I think those are six packs. The better deal is the free shipping if you have amazon prime. So comes out about the same.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I think those are six packs. The better deal is the free shipping if you have amazon prime. So comes out about the same.


Well that's not bad then. I need some 12" ones but they only have up to 10".


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2020)

Dank Deals


Grow Green Michigan




growgreenmi.com





I bookmarked this place and have been going back often...they have been updating deals often. Earlier they had 1000 watt Hortilux bulbs for $55, now expired, but they have the 1000 watt DE's for $65, and lots of nute deals. It's worth checking out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well that's not bad then. I need some 12" ones but they only have up to 10".


I also need 12" saucers....this deal also ended last night i believe




HydroKid239 said:


> They have 1gal sprayers at walmart for $7.98


Walmart has great deals as well. maybe I'll can check them tonight if I'm not drinking


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I also need 12" saucers....this deal also ended last night i believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> They have 1gal sprayers at walmart for $7.98





Marq1340 said:


> This is what couldn't fit. Blurps..has a fan....BUT its by Phlizon, 100watts for $60, and has cob. lol
> 
> 
> $60
> ...



~~Lights under $50~~

$42.89
Code: *30QCXZSI* + clip 5% coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/33T0U9g
Note: Trying to sell this locally for $30...


$43.49
Code *509U8UXY*
Link: https://amzn.to/2VQGJEJ


$45.00
Code: *60N8HV6R* 
Link: https://amzn.to/33XAl2N


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 8, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> This is what couldn't fit. Blurps..has a fan....BUT its by Phlizon, 100watts for $60, and has cob. lol
> 
> 
> $60
> ...


That ac infinity tent looks nice as shit. If jts anything like their fand they should be high quality.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> That ac infinity tent looks nice as shit. If jts anything like their fand they should be high quality.


If I'm not mistaken those came out this month and have already sold out. I'll pay $129 for this 4x4 for sure.


----------



## sallygram (Dec 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Dank Deals
> 
> 
> Grow Green Michigan
> ...


Yeah you have ti keep checking back I spent over $1000 this weekend there the bummer is I bought my light controller in November from them in November and they put it on sale yesterday for $250 less


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

$7.82
Link: https://rb.gy/rxzueq



$13.65
Link: https://rb.gy/vgieej


$14.96
Link: https://rb.gy/iv4jfp



$15.81
Link: https://rb.gy/acviyx


$2.00
Link: https://rb.gy/kivvb4
Note: In-store only


$8.59
Link: https://rb.gy/kivvb4



$7.35
Link: https://rb.gy/wj4wyn


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

A couple quick items on clearance on amazon.


$3.99
Link: https://amzn.to/3gqv4WF


$3.95
Link: https://amzn.to/2L9y6CT


$10.49
Link: https://amzn.to/37LPeGC


$11.96
Link: https://amzn.to/36W1uoM


$11.48
Link: https://amzn.to/2VTnD0L


$4.98
Link: https://amzn.to/3n0NeAL


$5.09
Link: https://amzn.to/2K2GP9F
Note: If/when my plants get attacked I'll be traumatized. 



$15.48
Link: https://amzn.to/36ZA0P0


$14.99
Link: https://amzn.to/33X9N1z


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2020)

Last post. *Most of these first couple codes will be one time use, meaning after they are used once its no longer any good.*

$29.99
Code: *FCMD-JKA7KV-H5QDAE / FCD5-ND22DB-NKRLAM*
Link: https://amzn.to/2K4SCnI



$14.39
Code: *9RO2KLSX*
Link: https://amzn.to/2K0HEzE


$19.06
Code: COKOLILA
Link: https://amzn.to/3lSA07K


$8.00
Code: GFS2MMW9
Link: https://amzn.to/2ItdF2Q



$4.89
Code: PS4X-YL79SG-ATVJA8
Link: https://amzn.to/2VTajZY


$10.93
Code 3BP8IOZG
Link: https://amzn.to/2K2Uu0g



$7.91
Code: 8CZQ-KWL2UM-WS3YA9
Link: https://amzn.to/3qHAt0f



$16.00
Code: G8W9-9FQFSZ-BYFPAN
Link: https://amzn.to/3gtTIpg


$8.40
Code: 9L84-HGL5JV-VQ5YAB
Link: https://amzn.to/3gqGXfb


Free 3 months Amazon Music
Link: https://amzn.to/36YnrDN
Note: I just read on a thread here some people play music to their plants. I'm down for that.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those are crazy expensive. I get them for like a buck or so a piece at the hydro shop.


yeah...i live in a bum fuck town, i dont have a hydro store here..

If you have other suggestions that could benefit everyone else, please post them. Thank you


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 8, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> yeah...i live in a bum fuck town, i dont have a hydro store here..
> 
> If you have other suggestions that could benefit everyone else, please post them. Thank you


I found some 12's, but they're different than the green ones I have now. Not a bad price if you need to order them. About $3 a piece.





Amazon.com : SUNPACK UV Resistant, True 12 inch Inside Diameter, 10 Pack Premium Saucer : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : SUNPACK UV Resistant, True 12 inch Inside Diameter, 10 Pack Premium Saucer : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## TimBar (Dec 9, 2020)

So on their WEBSITE they state the SS-550 will cover a 4X4 foot area in Bloom. 

Then when you buy it and read the guide it comes with that states the SS-550 covers approx 8sq ft (that is 2 X 4) 
*
I cannot do business with a company that plays those types of shenanigans *

If it really takes 800 watts of LED to replace our 600 watt HPS - we will keep our 200 units of HPS thank you very much.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 9, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> A couple quick items on clearance on amazon.
> 
> 
> $3.99
> ...


Lmao trump and bernie flags on clearance. God this decade was a trip that im ready to fucking come down from.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 9, 2020)

Enough lights to fill the astrodome.


$88.14
Code: EKBMYEOQ + Clip $30 off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/2K7yx0e
Note: 1 of two unused lights I own.


$99.00
Code: Clip $10 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/372Kg94
Note: Recently released I believe. From the (2nd)picture I'm assuming a larger version is on the way as well. 100Watts... but a smaller profile than the one above.



$157.49
Code: *30YPK76R*
Link: https://amzn.to/373pneg
Note: 300watt Blurps


$63.00
Code: 30FH3EO2
Link: https://amzn.to/3n80IL8
Note: 120Watts


$103
Code: 40UDF1CK
Link: https://amzn.to/3m0MKZX
Note: 240Watts()


$24.99
Code: 2PTIWWNH + clip 30% off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/39TNPQZ


----------



## Imcamping86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Picked this up for 80 $ 4x4 





Amazon.com : Giixer 4x4 Grow Tent 600D Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing (48"x48"x80") Grow Cabinet for 8 Plants : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Giixer 4x4 Grow Tent 600D Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing (48"x48"x80") Grow Cabinet for 8 Plants : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## Imcamping86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Imcamping86 said:


> Picked this up for 80 $ 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will note that there are some pin hole sized light leaks on the stitching here and there . Zipper can be difficult. I have tent fit to the T on its frame . Doesn’t have push button pole inserts . The vertical poles rest on eachother . Has plenty of ports for things .Supports my 4 Mars ts1000 s with out bowing. And well it’s 80$ lol “ I’m just gonna send it “ lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 10, 2020)

Imcamping86 said:


> Picked this up for 80 $ 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people have all the luck...


----------



## Imcamping86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Some people have all the luck...


 Was gonna pick this one up too . Decent looking deal


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Enough lights to fill the astrodome.
> 
> 
> $88.14
> ...


$299.00
Code: 40QU16N5
Link: https://amzn.to/2LsS6kb
Note: Triple use, Air conditioner, Dehumidifier, and fan. Originally $500. 


$17.98
Code: 405060AA
Link: https://amzn.to/3oIBUcR
Note: 4.5L humidifier


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 11, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> $299.00
> Code: 40QU16N5
> Link: https://amzn.to/2LsS6kb
> Note: Triple use, Air conditioner, Dehumidifier, and fan. Originally $500.
> ...


Haha i was waiting for your morning post with the deals. Good stuff


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 11, 2020)

Mother Earth coco for $7





Mother Earth Coco + Perlite Mix 50 Liter - 67 per pallet Mother Earth Coco Perlite -


Mother Earth® Coco + Perlite Mix is an RHP Certified natural plant growth media that is a great alternative to potting soil and other traditional growing medias. Coconut coir is 100% natural, made from the fiber of coconut husks and is an alternative to p




growgreenmi.com


----------



## sallygram (Dec 11, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Mother Earth coco for $7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some lucky person beat me to this 
*BLOOM - PowerSi Bloom 1L*
Retail:$165.00
Special Price: $0.00
There was 1 item sold.
SOLD out


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Ozone

$24
Code: 60UKZ29Q 
Link: https://amzn.to/2JNMpwU
Note: I heard these are good in grows.


----------



## sallygram (Dec 11, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Ozone
> 
> $24
> Code: 60UKZ29Q
> ...


Ozone generators can kill your plants at least mine died about 10 years ago when I put one in my grow room over the smell (they can also kill people too) It did take the smell away but I still was found out and went to jail ( for a lot less time since my plants were all dead lol)


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 11, 2020)

sallygram said:


> Ozone generators can kill your plants at least mine died about 10 years ago when I put one in my grow room over the smell (they can also kill people too) It did take the smell away but I still was found out and went to jail ( for a lot less time since my plants were all dead lol)


Wow. I saw someone say they use it during clean up or harvest.

I would stay away from it if it kills plants though.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 11, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Wow. I saw someone say they use it during clean up or harvest.
> 
> I would stay away from it if it kills plants though.


In small amounts it can help remove some odors, but higher amounts can be detrimental to humans and any other living things. Not a good idea to immerse yourself or your grow in it.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 12, 2020)

sallygram said:


> Ozone generators can kill your plants at least mine died about 10 years ago when I put one in my grow room over the smell (they can also kill people too) It did take the smell away but I still was found out and went to jail ( for a lot less time since my plants were all dead lol)


Im sorry buddy you had to go through that, but that story is hilarious


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 12, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Ozone
> 
> $24
> Code: 60UKZ29Q
> ...


My curiosity got the best of me and i had to look it up, apparently they are really good for sterilizing the air and particular areas, like for growers, the grow room or tent.

Now i would still be super careful as others have said they can kill plants and humans.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 12, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> My curiosity got the best of me and i had to look it up, apparently they are really good for sterilizing the air and particular areas, like for growers, the grow room or tent.
> 
> Now i would still be super careful as others have said they can kill plants and humans.











Ozone - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 12, 2020)

Cant get here soon enough.....

$9.99
Code: *501A77BF*
Link: https://amzn.to/37ZIrsN
Note: Wireless or wired option


$31.45
Code: 502DAY3M
Link: https://amzn.to/3meHAKb



$: 12.99
Code: 50JKGU57
Link: https://amzn.to/2Waz0S8



$35
Code: *X2D964HO* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3ndebBa
Note: IDK this cost 99.99


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 13, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Cant get here soon enough.....View attachment 4767090
> 
> $9.99
> Code: *501A77BF*
> ...


Ill be honest, i havent used any of your coupon codes to get anything (Lord knows i want to, but im frugal as shit), but i think its cool as hell that you do this for the rest of the forums just in case. Thank you and Cheers!


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 13, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Ill be honest, i havent used any of your coupon codes to get anything (Lord knows i want to, but im frugal as shit), but i think its cool as hell that you do this for the rest of the forums just in case. Thank you and Cheers!


Thanks and it's not a problem at all. If I post something it's probably because someone mentioned it in a thread at some point. I'm browsing the forums daily so it almost feels like I'm giving back in return of everything I've learned here.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 13, 2020)

Ffof $10 for 1.5cf  





FoxFarm Ocean Forest 1.5 cu ft bag - EACH (75 per pallet) - GREEN DEALS!


<p>The ultimate potting soil-everything your plants need, in one bag. Ocean Forest is a powerhouse blend of premium earthworm castings, bat guano, and Pacific Northwest sea-going fish and crab meal. Composted forest humus, sandy loam, and sphagnum peat mo




growgreenmi.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 13, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Ffof $10 for 1.5cf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free shipping?


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 13, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Free shipping?


No


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 13, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Free shipping?


Unfortunately not, but if you live in MI you can pick it up store front


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 13, 2020)

Big Rootz All Purpose Potting Super Soil Enriched to Maximize Root Growth | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Big Rootz All Purpose Potting Super Soil Enriched to Maximize Root Growth at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com





BigRootz® is carefully formulated for professional growers, yet it’s so easy to use that even novice gardeners can achieve growing success. Use it for indoor grows or outdoor greenhouses, or add it to existing soil.
Their Flagship Product, this award winning blend is also certified green clean (CGC)and exceeds the highest quality standards. Big Rootz® contains everything your plants need to get off to a great start. Our expertly formulated recipe chains rapid release amendments with medium and slow release. This assures your plants what they need, when they need it.


EmeraldCup 'Soil of the Year’
In2015 the Emerald Cup named Big Rootz® ‘soil of the year’. Big Rootz® is currently used in many of northern California’s marijuana collectives and is out performing its competitors. Big Rootz® has been a focal point in cannabis cultural media such as skunk magazine and is featured by MendoDope in their popular grow videos.


----------



## Imcamping86 (Dec 13, 2020)

20$ at harbor-freight .


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 13, 2020)

This is the only time it's ok to double dip!

$13.99
Code: 40UPTDIK + Clip $10 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/2K4oV6x
Note: This discount won't last for long. I bought this back on November 15 and paid $23+tax but returned it when I found a 4.5L for $20


$???? Anywhere from $5 to $8?
Code: 50L8T1KS
Link: https://amzn.to/3niAhSR
Note: Another great deal if you ask me, works on different sizes. Get grow bags + Gardening gloves + Square mat


Lowes 40% off water filter systems
Link: https://low.es/349Act6


$85.99
Code: 40UDF1CK
Link: https://amzn.to/384DxLa
Note: Code works on both lights shown in the link, have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 13, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> This is the only time it's ok to double dip!
> 
> $13.99
> Code: 40UPTDIK + Clip $10 coupon
> ...


Hmm says those bags are square bags too...not bad


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 13, 2020)

Imcamping86 said:


> 20$ at harbor-freight .


You're a brave man.


----------



## Imcamping86 (Dec 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're a brave man.
> View attachment 4767833


You’re mean sir very mean lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 13, 2020)

Imcamping86 said:


> You’re mean sir very mean lol


Well honestly, I sure wouldn't put 15 Amps through those. I think you're asking for problems.


----------



## Imcamping86 (Dec 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well honestly, I sure wouldn't put 15 Amps through those. I think you're asking for problems.


No lie I went and unplugged it lol I had it for my space heater for the tent . I have a remote temp and humidity . It was more or less me being lazy . Tomorrow I get really lazy and my ink bird controller for humidity and temp arrives .


----------



## sallygram (Dec 14, 2020)

aww you guys are being mean I have a hammer from Harbor Freight and it has not caught fire yet


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 14, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> This is the only time it's ok to double dip!
> 
> $13.99
> Code: 40UPTDIK + Clip $10 coupon
> ...


I dont think it was ever specified, but how long do these codes last? Can I put it my cat with the code and it will stay?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 14, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I dont think it was ever specified, but how long do these codes last? Can I put it my cat with the code and it will stay?


I've seen some say it last for a month and actually expired in a day and I seen the complete opposite. The best deals are the ones where they released a promo code and will also have a coupon you can "clip"



SpideyManDan said:


> Hmm says those bags are square bags too...not bad


Yeah it does say square, weird, but they're definitely rounded. I'm curious though...are square pots the new standard?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 14, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I've seen some say it last for a month and actually expired in a day and I seen the complete opposite. The best deals are the ones where they released a promo code and will also have a coupon you can "clip"
> 
> 
> Yeah it does say square, weird, but they're definitely rounded. I'm curious though...are square pots the new standard?


Squares actually make putting.plants side by side a lot easier and you dont waste space. You're able to get more plants in a given area.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 14, 2020)

Blurp...Blurp...Blurp

$40
Code: 60CSVF84
Link: https://amzn.to/3nknC1Z
Note: Can't find the actual wattage anywhere but my guess would be 150 actual watts.


$14.99
Code: 509G94M8
Link: https://amzn.to/382etVa
Note: If my wife didn't have my amazon account I would buy this. None rotation.



$10
Link: https://amzn.to/37jKOrv
Note: I saw a YouTuber mention essential oils can help keep bugs away....I have no idea how true that is but here is a set


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 17, 2020)

lolz, i thought these was good deals









17" Artificial Marijuana plant. Artificial Cannabis | eBay


17" Artificial Marijuana plant. This plant is very realistic. Botanically correct. A very unusual find. Great office conversation piece!



rover.ebay.com













Dried & Artificial Flowers for sale | eBay


Buy Dried & Artificial Flowers and get the best deals at the lowest prices on eBay! Great Savings & Free Delivery / Collection on many items



rover.ebay.com


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

PREMIUM Grade Perlite *1-6mm* For Mixing Compost Growing Hydroponic 0.5-10 Litre | eBay


Graded at 1-6mm as the majority of the perlite is between that size in the bags. WHY CHOOSE PERLITE?. Perlite is also a perfect substitute for Cat litter as it is very good at absorbing dampness. 10 Litre Why buy from us?.



rover.ebay.com





*PREMIUM Grade Perlite *1-6mm* For Mixing Compost Growing Hydroponic 0.5-10 Litre*
*FAST DELIVERY Top Rated eBay Seller FREE DELIVERY*



*10ltr £13.89*


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 18, 2020)

I found this next to the dumpster today and figure it might be perfect to let a plant grow into then Scrog or other applications but I’m not sure yet. The shelf’s just pop right off & it’s super heavy duty it supports my weight no problem. Oh yeah & it’s on wheels


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh yeah got this cart to, but had to pay $25 not bad though right?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 19, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Blurp...Blurp...Blurp
> 
> $40
> Code: 60CSVF84
> ...


You good buddy? Did you ever get everything you needed?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 19, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> You good buddy? Did you ever get everything you needed?


Doing great, holidays taking all the extra time. What about you? Also I have literally everything to start my grow but my seeds and the tent. The seeds should be here by Monday


Anyone interested in deals then stay tuned for the next episode coming within the hour.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 19, 2020)

$14.99
Code: 50XYSKNN
Link: https://amzn.to/3arhH7m
Note: 4.5L Humidifier.


$13.29
Code: 30AP3ARY
Link: https://amzn.to/3mz28gg
Note: I remember seeing someone use one of these for their water on youtube idk why....but here is one if needed.




$40
Code: 628B-PYEXWU-S3ZXA6
Link: https://amzn.to/2WsrrGe
Note: Linkable Shop Lights



$8
Code: 502ONRDU
Link: https://amzn.to/3aqjBp5



$53.99
Code: *10485SLW*
Link: https://amzn.to/3pcW3It
Note: Says its 150Watts and also comes with a free Blurp light thats 40watts(Select extra savings and press "add both")


$62.99
Code: *10K14VWQ*
Link: https://amzn.to/34rK55E
Note: Unique combination setup but I wouldn't expect much. Cheapest 200W light I've seen recently



$6.96
Code: 555GUK59 + Clip 10% coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/3aobZ6f


$51.99
Code: 35DIPINGX
Link: https://amzn.to/3he1RPb
Note: 120 Watts



*(Will continue to update till 9-10 items are posted)*


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 19, 2020)

$56.99
Code: 20Q9BVA3
Link: https://amzn.to/38dAW1G
note: 135 watts


$48.99
Code: 209TJO94 
Link: https://amzn.to/38dAW1G
Note: 135 Watt


$70.99
Code: 209TJO94 
Link: https://amzn.to/34sFXlV
Note: reviews says everything from 130 watts to 232 watts....


$79.99
Code: 20HWQG3V 
Link: https://amzn.to/3h9GqPa
Note: 264 watts


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 20, 2020)

Premium Grow Tent 600D Diamond Mylar Indoor Bud Box Hydroponics Dark Room | eBay


This allows you to keep your water tank outside your grow tent giving you more space to grow inside your tent plus this makes it easier to keep you tank water cool. We use 600 x 300D OXFORD TM Fabric on ALL of our tent models.



rover.ebay.com





great for new starters 

starting at £42 a tent


----------



## lazypothead420 (Dec 20, 2020)

Cheapest pot/bag elevators I've ever found. Just ordered 6 16in shipped for $29









NX Level Pot ElevatorGroPro 16 Inch


Shop For The NX Level® Plant Elevators by Gro Pro® they are specially designed to help raise your fabric or plastic pot out of the bottom of a saucer. This elevates the pot out of potential excess water that gathers in the saucers.




hydropros.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2020)

lazypothead420 said:


> Cheapest pot/bag elevators I've ever found. Just ordered 6 16in shipped for $29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a good deal.

Here are a few that Amazon carries 


$13.99
Link: https://amzn.to/38pXWdJ
Note: Two pack metal saucer with Wheels



$17.95
Link: https://amzn.to/3nCStab


$21.87
Link: https://amzn.to/3auxulT
Note: Similar to the ones above but are plastic



$31.99
Link: https://amzn.to/3apqEOK
Note: 5 Pack



$19.99
Link: https://amzn.to/2KoYKrl
Note: 4 pack Out of stock for 2-3 months


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 21, 2020)

Not really a deal but it's a great $10 heater thats perfectly heating up my 5x5 tent running 24/7. Might add a temp controller to it but it's working fine for now. 









Soleil Electric Personal Ceramic Mini Heater 250W Indoor Black MH-08B - Walmart.com


Free 2-day shipping. Buy Soleil Electric Personal Ceramic Mini Heater 250W Indoor Black MH-08B at Walmart.com



www.googleadservices.com





Here's a snapshot of my temps today. Ignore the first couple hours heater was off.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2020)

$13.79
Code: 40WGTMQU 
Link:https://amzn.to/3h5msF7
Note: 12 trays and lids with 12 plotting cells each.


$9.60
Code: AQ5BBY7C7IF6D
Link: https://amzn.to/38kNkNv
Note: Eight canning 16oz jars with lids


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2020)

@Marq1340 have you got any discount codes for propagation trays, humidity domes, heating pads w/ thermostat?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2020)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 have you got any discount codes for propagation trays, humidity domes, heating pads w/ thermostat?


Be on the lookout tonight. Anything else? I'm running out of ideas


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 21, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Be on the lookout tonight. Anything else? I'm running out of ideas


Vapor humidifier. Most of ones you post produce white dust.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 21, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> Not really a deal but it's a great $10 heater thats perfectly heating up my 5x5 tent running 24/7. Might add a temp controller to it but it's working fine for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have settings?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2020)

Christmas lights

$90.99
Code: ZHTPGL150
Link: https://amzn.to/2WwtWrk
Note: 150 watt "optimal lights"



$4.99
Code: 50WWJESD + clip $10 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/3nDxVhL



Green Refuge said:


> Vapor humidifier. Most of ones you post produce white dust.


I'll definitely be on the lookout


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2020)

If you find any saucers/drip trays for pots...i tried to use a code you posted a few pages back and it already expired.



Marq1340 said:


> Be on the lookout tonight. Anything else? I'm running out of ideas


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 21, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> Does it have settings?


No settings it's only 200 watt you'd have to run it 24/7. They have a $30 version of it has multiple settings you can set to desired temporary but it's 750/1500watt. That takes up way too much Amps in my tent so I'm returning it. The cord on the $30 is also amazing and it's rated for wet area protection. 

Soleil Electric Digital Ceramic Heater 1500W Indoor Black PTC-915B









Soleil Electric Digital Ceramic Heater 1500W Indoor Black - Walmart.com


Buy Soleil Electric Digital Ceramic Heater 1500W Indoor Black at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 21, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> No settings it's only 200 watt you'd have to run it 24/7. They have a $30 version of it has multiple settings you can set to desired temporary but it's 750/1500watt. That takes up way too much Amps in my tent so I'm returning it. The cord on the $30 is also amazing and it's rated for wet area protection.
> 
> Soleil Electric Digital Ceramic Heater 1500W Indoor Black PTC-915B
> 
> ...


Yeah that 10 dollar version would be perfect. I wonder how effective it will be with 50 degrees weather inside a garage and led lights that don’t put out that much heat but for 10 bucks it’s worth a shot


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 21, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> Yeah that 10 dollar version would be perfect. I wonder how effective it will be with 50 degrees weather inside a garage and led lights that don’t put out that much heat but for 10 bucks it’s worth a shot


My ambient temp in the tent room with no control is anywhere from 55-65. I bought two of those small heaters to cover a 5x5 but so far the one is more than enough. I have an hlg 550 puts out zero heat. I've been trying all kinda heaters and setups last few days and this little heater worked best. Here's my temp/humidity numbers for the whole week of me trying different things.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 21, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> My ambient temp in the tent room with no control is anywhere from 55-65. I bought two of those small heaters to cover a 5x5 but so far the one is more than enough. I have an hlg 550 puts out zero heat. I've been trying all kinda heaters and setups last few days and this little heater worked best. Here's my temp/humidity numbers for the whole week of me trying different things.
> 
> View attachment 4774453


Shoot I guess I’ll get some extra 1s for the house thanks I’ve been stalling on my garage set up not knowing how I was gonna properly heat it up and ventilate it


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2020)

*It’s so hot I set the house on fire just to cool off.*

(Please do research on true watts i won't be checking for these heaters)


$21.49
Code: 50B5NMPR
Link: https://amzn.to/3axCdDv


$18.49
Code: *50GRNWQ2*
Link*: * https://amzn.to/3mJW7h0


$12.99
Code: *50WN1VQ1* 
Link: https://amzn.to/2KirJxi
Note: Nobody can convince me these are two different heaters internally....




$21.59
Code: TUSLKDOB 
Link: https://amzn.to/37FjiVp

$27.99
*Code: 50YRC2CH* 
Link: https://amzn.to/34z5QAE


$29.99
Code: *40ZWJ5QX* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3nGHLzm


22.99
Code: 50ICCEKF 
Link: https://amzn.to/3h7tNnH


$35.99
Link: https://amzn.to/2Ja9k50


$25
Link: https://amzn.to/37EKKCC


$21.99 
Link: https://amzn.to/38q7YLZ


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2020)

$49.94
Code: *508IR5II*
Link: https://amzn.to/2WF63xy
Note: 240watts


$34.99
Code: *50NIT79S*
Link: https://amzn.to/37FnRPJ
Note: 100watts


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> Vapor humidifier. Most of ones you post produce white dust.


A Couple of these items have vaporize in their name or description, but I'm not sure of the misting method tbh. I'll keep an eagle eye out though.


$26.99
Code: 6YSDQABQ (expired 2 days ago was $12)
Link: https://amzn.to/2JeaegY
Note: vaporizer



$14.99
Link: https://amzn.to/38ut8ZB
Note:


$17.99
Code: *45QB3BL8* + clip $4 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/38sffLu


$35.00
Code: *CNLY2YFL*
Link: https://amzn.to/38GiDmb



$23.99
Code: ITZKS8IB '
Link: https://amzn.to/3haCZHO



$28.49
Code: HJAH2KRT 
Link: https://amzn.to/3az1UU8


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 22, 2020)

God damn, that's a huge amount of deals.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2020)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 have you got any discount codes for propagation trays, humidity domes, heating pads w/ thermostat?


I've learned the best deals comes when you don't need them...nothing too good.

$3.60
Code: *VVN82D5Q* 
Link: https://rb.gy/ehcuct
Note: Best deal here as far as I know


$7.99
Link: https://rb.gy/sfo4is


$17.59
Code: 459AFYKQ
Link: https://rb.gy/a6jbvj


$23.99
Link: https://rb.gy/t2pyzh



$9
Code: Clip 10% off coupon
Link:: https://rb.gy/quelts


$27.99
Code: A203E12ZBS21D8
Link: https://rb.gy/qoxvkz


$9.79
Code: *SRCWF4HN* 
Link: https://rb.gy/ggalv4


$10.19
Link: https://rb.gy/m2xvzg


$8.99
Link: https://rb.gy/4eh3ov


$8.99
Link: https://rb.gy/vhweoj


$11.99
Link: https://rb.gy/im7xne


$3.49
Code: ELY8-8BL4QK-GTDYAM 
Link: https://rb.gy/zdyd72


$7.19
Code: SNCH-RHN794-7L2ZAX 
Link: https://rb.gy/q1zla8





https://rb.gy/thg8jl







Amazon.com : 10-Pack Seedling Trays Seed Starter Tray, Seedling Starter Kit with Clear Dome and Adjustable Humidity Greenhouse Seeds Germination Trays for Seeds Planting Grow Starting : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : 10-Pack Seedling Trays Seed Starter Tray, Seedling Starter Kit with Clear Dome and Adjustable Humidity Greenhouse Seeds Germination Trays for Seeds Planting Grow Starting : Garden & Outdoor



rb.gy






https://rb.gy/dut9ns




https://rb.gy/qvt6ni




https://rb.gy/nk6pme







Amazon.com : 12 Cell Garden Seedling Starter Trays, Seed Germination and Plant Propagation Planting Seeder Pots (12 Trays) : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : 12 Cell Garden Seedling Starter Trays, Seed Germination and Plant Propagation Planting Seeder Pots (12 Trays) : Garden & Outdoor



rb.gy


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 23, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I've learned the best deals comes when you don't need them...nothing too good.
> 
> $3.60
> Code: *VVN82D5Q*
> ...


Damn I just bought some stuff like that germination pad and some trays lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 24, 2020)

Blurpity Blurp

I need one more "sun like" light with at least 200watts but i dont want to pay more than $60... 

$42.00
Code: *70221XZJ*
Link: https://amzn.to/3aExcZL
Note: 110W.


$9.99
Code: *50DNKPFZ*
Link: https://amzn.to/2JgtLgG
Note: Looks well built as far as i know



$8.49
Code: 50GNOB7X
Link: https://amzn.to/3hhJlp6


$8.24
Code: *XSYSKH3W*
Link: https://amzn.to/3nQHxWy



$4.24
Code: ZLQ828TG
Link: https://amzn.to/3nHO6dM


----------



## Tracker (Dec 24, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Blurpity Blurp
> 
> I need one more "sun like" light with at least 200watts but i dont want to pay more than $60...
> 
> ...


I jumped on those hangars. The last ones you posted were a screamin deal. By the time I tried to get some, they were sold out.

Thanks for posting the deals @Marq1340 !


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 24, 2020)

Tracker said:


> I jumped on those hangars. The last ones you posted were a screamin deal. By the time I tried to get some, they were sold out.
> 
> Thanks for posting the deals @Marq1340 !


Not a problem at all. I check these things anyway taking a couple minutes to post a link isn't too much of a hassle.

The best deals are the ones you don't need till it expires. 

Here are some cheaper hangers in a set of four. The ones above says 150lbs and these are just rated at 30lbs

$3.60
Code: VVN82D5Q
Link: https://rb.gy/7tntdx


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 25, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Not a problem at all. I check these things anyway taking a couple minutes to post a link isn't too much of a hassle.
> 
> The best deals are the ones you don't need till it expires.
> 
> ...


Right, I finally got some christmas cash and can get some things. Deciding on getting some fabric pots and trying to find a decent saucers to go with them.

I'm a little upset with seeds I got as they're not all popping so I'm say im saying screw it and I'll make my own damn seeds.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 25, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Right, I finally got some christmas cash and can get some things. Deciding on getting some fabric pots and trying to find a decent saucers to go with them.
> 
> I'm a little upset with seeds I got as they're not all popping so I'm say im saying screw it and I'll make my own damn seeds.


What size pots do you usually run?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 25, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Right, I finally got some christmas cash and can get some things. Deciding on getting some fabric pots and trying to find a decent saucers to go with them.
> 
> I'm a little upset with seeds I got as they're not all popping so I'm say im saying screw it and I'll make my own damn seeds.


247garden has the cheapest cloth pots especially if you buy a grip of em to save on shipping


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 25, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> What size pots do you usually run?


Well I have some 5 gallon but I'm thinking some 3s or even 2 gallon fabric pots might be better. I can fit more in my tent and I'm not really growing these out to be huge. I'm trying to grow other things and I'm also thinking either of those sizes should suffice as well. 

I need to find saucers that fit with whatever pots I get tho. Apparently a lot of 8 or 10 inch saucers are not that exact size. The bottoms tend to be an inch less then the top diameter.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2020)

The Blueple Strikes Back

$45
Code: *2YGOM2OF* plus clip $15
Link: https://rb.gy/s6adcn
Note: 



$48
Code: *15Y4VEDM* 
Link: https://rb.gy/nofz9g
Note: 105-110 watts


$45
Link: https://rb.gy/91hvui
Note No idea what the watts are. (my guess is its low)


$51.13
Code: *50W7BXO4* 
Link: https://amzn.to/34OaJG9
Note: 150 watts



$106
Code: Clip $30 off
Link: https://amzn.to/2WO7Tww
Note: 180 watts


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2020)

Greatly reviewed 200 watt light

$89.93
Code: 38GXMWO8 + clip $30 off
Link: https://amzn.to/38BStAJ
Note: Only one person can use this code. If interested I'll search for the manufacturer code or you can email sunraise.

Video


$46
Code: 20F15OZ4
Link: https://amzn.to/3psiHfX
Note: 135 watts


----------



## Edward696 (Dec 27, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Greatly reviewed 200 watt light
> 
> $89.93
> Code: 38GXMWO8 + clip $30 off
> ...


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2020)

Edward696 said:


> I bought this like 3 weeks ago and my plants absolutely love it


What size tent do you use it in?


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 27, 2020)

Here's a good deal on wifi thermometer/hygrometer. I got two of these and so far they've worked great. It has a 2 second refresh. If you have the app and sign up for the "savvy user" page you can get it for $14.39. Amazon 20% off $35.99.






Amazon.com: Govee WiFi Thermometer Hygrometer, Smart Humidity Temperature Sensor with App Notification Alert, 2 Years Free Data Storage Export, Wireless Remote Monitor for Room Greenhouse Incubator Wine Cellar: Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Govee WiFi Thermometer Hygrometer, Smart Humidity Temperature Sensor with App Notification Alert, 2 Years Free Data Storage Export, Wireless Remote Monitor for Room Greenhouse Incubator Wine Cellar: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 27, 2020)

How do you get these codes and stuff? Do you email manufacturers or sign up for newsletters or something lmao.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> How do you get these codes and stuff? Do you email manufacturers or sign up for newsletters or something lmao.


Telegram and Facebook groups. They aren't specific to garden and indoor growing items but it is an option so I share the deals here. If I'm not using deals out of the groups then I'm using sites like Jungle search to find things on amazon without using their wacky search engine.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2020)

Most most powerfulist-ist-isty light I've shared.

$314.49
Code: 157WNTRO
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08C55SM1L?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1
Note: strongest light I think I've shared at 600 watts. Sadly the discounted isn't that high.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> $51.13
> Code: *50W7BXO4*
> Link: https://amzn.to/34OaJG9
> Note: 150 watts
> View attachment 4779066



$10 coupon added plus wattage updated

It claims it's a 250 wattage grow light in the description now, also the price is $39.99 when you clip the $10 off.


----------



## Edward696 (Dec 27, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> What size tent do you use it in?


It’s in my Veg tent 4x4


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2020)

Edward696 said:


> It’s in my Veg tent 4x4


I'm assuming it isn't the only light you use in the 4x4, what is the other light?

Smart Dehumidifiers (cant use code on both)

$52
Code: APUP60OFF 
Link: https://rb.gy/g6fwzp
Note: Holds 30 pints/ 1500 MLs


$60
Code: APUP60OFF 
Link: https://rb.gy/twoxwc
Note: Holds 50 pints


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 28, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I'm assuming it isn't the only light you use in the 4x4, what is the other light?
> 
> Smart Dehumidifiers (cant use code on both)
> 
> ...


Are these any good for a small room ?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> Are these any good for a small room ?


Never owned a dehumidifier but based off of the positive reviews either one should over achieve in a smaller area. Seller says the 30 pint one should cover up to 215 square feet effectively.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 28, 2020)

@Marq1340 I see the SUNRAISE qb3000 is now available on Amazon. Do you know any codes for that one?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2020)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 I see the SUNRAISE qb3000 is now available on Amazon. Do you know any codes for that one?


I saw that last night and right out the gate they added the $30 coupon to it as well. I'll be on the look out for sure. I'll tag you if something comes up. Also check the picture again they even added what looks to be a 4000 series too lol


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 28, 2020)

New See Through Cannabis Hemp Leaves Net Top and Thong | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New See Through Cannabis Hemp Leaves Net Top and Thong at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com






Would be great for the grow room, thought i was a great deal !


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 29, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> New See Through Cannabis Hemp Leaves Net Top and Thong | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New See Through Cannabis Hemp Leaves Net Top and Thong at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...


Need help with mine it has milky like substance all over it.


Mars hydro

Not sure if this deal is running anywhere else

Mars Hydro 600


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Need help with mine it has milky like substance all over it.
> 
> 
> Mars hydro
> ...


Ew lol

Any word on any half way decent white led lights? 

I'm starting a bunch of my seeds and I'm thinking I went a little over board and now I have like 10. My light is working for now but will definitely need some help come time to flower.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> The Blueple Strikes Back
> 
> $45
> Code: *2YGOM2OF* plus clip $15
> ...


The one on the bottom is not bad at all for a bill. Two would probably be perfect for like a 3x3 or a meter x meter tent


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The one on the bottom is not bad at all for a bill. Two would probably be perfect for like a 3x3 or a meter x meter tent


Yeah unfortunately the deal isnt offered anymore.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just ordered this.

*Here’s a bad ass digital microscope for $21.99*
USB Microscope Camera 40X to 1000X, Cainda Digital Microscope with Metal Stand & Carrying Case Compatible with Android Windows 7 8 10 Linux Mac, Portable Microscope Camera (USB Microscope) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085XZVFGT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_V0c7FbBDFEMAR

*Here’s a mic stand for the scope $19.99*
Microphone Stand, Magicfun Mic arm Desk Adjustable Suspension Boom Scissor for Blue Yeti Snowball & Other Mics for Professional Streaming, Voice-Over, Recording, Games https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BLK6MLQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_f3c7FbEV8BT1E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Yeah unfortunately the deal isnt offered anymore.


These are 90 bux with the 10 dollar off coupon. Says 150w, might want to do a little research on these. Some of that is probably fan draw, but for 90 bucks you probably won’t find much better. Two of these would also rock a 3x3 pretty swell I’d imagine.

edit-never mind, says the old style had fans. This should be 150 led watts. Says good for a 2 x 2, I bet two would still kick it in a 3x3 if not 2x4.

https://www.amazon.com/Phlizon-PH-2000-Spectrum-Waterproof-Growing/dp/B08CKJPJL6/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=qb+240w&qid=1609313803&sr=8-16&th=1&psc=1


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a 4x4 with a ts1000 in it and quite a few SILs surrounding it. Everything is in veg now, but with my two biggest approaching flower time I'll have to split everything up. I need a decent veg light for my seedlings and I'll use the ts1000 and SILs for flowering.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 30, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Ew lol
> 
> Any word on any half way decent white led lights?
> 
> I'm starting a bunch of my seeds and I'm thinking I went a little over board and now I have like 10. My light is working for now but will definitely need some help come time to flower.


Honestly deals have been very slow ever since "black friday month".... But here are a few deals I've posted before that still work and what not.


$102.59
Code: *40UDF1CK*
Link: https://amzn.to/2WX6un6
Note: 240-242 watts

Video


$86.99
Code: 40UDF1CK
Link: https://amzn.to/3hsl7bC
Note: Says 200w (please don't ask me the difference between these lights)


$83.39
Code: 40UDF1CK
Link: https://amzn.to/2Mb9uKw
Note 200 watt(says it supports 240 watts...)


$46.19
Code: *20F15OZ4*
Link: https://amzn.to/3hwOolp


$35.99
Code: 30JJPPLM
Link: https://amzn.to/3pzjr30
Note: Claims to be 180 watts.... 45w each strip then? Highly doubt it though.



$90
Code: MPEM-7LQ7NZ-GD8NAJ (once this code is added to an amazon account(not even used) it cant be added to
another account)
Link: https://amzn.to/3o1zSEC
Note: Says 100watts so I doubt those ppfd readings are true




$101.94
Code: 38GXMWO8 (that $30 coupon is gone)
Link: https://amzn.to/3o3GLFM
Note: This light again. 200 watts


That's it for now I wish more was available.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 30, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> I have a 4x4 with a ts1000 in it and quite a few SILs surrounding it. Everything is in veg now, but with my two biggest approaching flower time I'll have to split everything up. I need a decent veg light for my seedlings and I'll use the ts1000 and SILs for flowering.


You need a decent flower light and then you should make the ts1000 & SILs for veg


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Honestly deals have been very slow every since black "friday month".... But here are a few deals I've posted before that still work and what not.
> 
> 
> $102.59
> ...


No worries, I really appreciate everything you've done over the last couple months.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 30, 2020)

No way a 1000 will even come close to flowering a 4x4


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> These are 90 bux with the 10 dollar off coupon. Says 150w, might want to do a little research on these. Some of that is probably fan draw, but for 90 bucks you probably won’t find much better. Two of these would also rock a 3x3 pretty swell I’d imagine.
> 
> edit-never mind, says the old style had fans. This should be 150 led watts. Says good for a 2 x 2, I bet two would still kick it in a 3x3 if not 2x4.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Phlizon-PH-2000-Spectrum-Waterproof-Growing/dp/B08CKJPJL6/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=qb+240w&qid=1609313803&sr=8-16&th=1&psc=1


I really like that brand, they had a light like this but much bigger that was very cheap with a code but I wasn't sure I wanted to grow at the time. I really wish I bought it....



SpideyManDan said:


> No worries, I really appreciate everything you've done over the last couple months.


NP

Also what is "sils"?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Honestly deals have been very slow every since black "friday month".... But here are a few deals I've posted before that still work and what not.
> 
> 
> $102.59
> ...


Those 240w panels for 84 bux are dirt cheap. They use epistar smds but a 301b panel same wattage is at least 125, probably more with shipping on alibaba


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> No way a 1000 will even come close to flowering a 4x4


Lol that's not what I asked..I know this


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> I really like that brand, they had a light like this but much bigger that was very cheap with a code but I wasn't sure I wanted to grow at the time. I really wish I bought it....
> 
> 
> NP
> ...


Screw in led

Literally household led bulbs with the globes removed. I got a couple splitters on amazon and turned them into effective grow lights. They're nice for seedlings or some supplemental lighting.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2020)

Some of those Amazon lights claim Samsung diodes in the graphics but list Epistar in the body of the ad.


----------



## GlassJoe (Dec 30, 2020)

I haven't bought any eco farm boards in the past but it looks like their website is having a 20% off sale that could make some of their lights interesting. The boards use name brand parts (Samsung LM301H diodes, cheaper versions available with LM301B & LM281s; meanwell drivers, cree infared LEDs, LG UV LEDs).

For example:









ECO Farm SAMSUNG LM301B+CREE 660nm+LG395 UV+CREE 730nm IR Dimmable Quantum Board


Eco Farm Samsung LM301H+CREE 660NM+LG395 UV+CREE 730NM IR With Dimmable Quantum Board LED Grow Light High efficiency white light.Quantum Boards White Light Full Spectrum for better results .Reliable passive cooled design, Perfect performance for veg and bloom Dimmable IR and UV is independently...




www.growpackage.com





These are ($542.86 * 0.8 = $434.28 before shipping). Each of the four boards uses 252 samsung LM301H diodes in either 3000K or 3500K so you can choose a flowering or full-cycle spectrum, so that's 1008 total Samsung LM301H. Additionally each board has 4 LG 395 nm UV lights, 4 Cree 730 nm IR lights, and 12 Cree 660 nm far red lights for a total of 16 UV, 16 IR, and 48 far red diodes; 1088 total diodes on the board. The driver for that size is a meanwell HLG-480H-48B. Overall it seems like a good deal for a board with name-brand components and a lot of the lights considered "supplemental".

For comparison, a HLG 600 RSPEC (https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/lamps/products/hlg-600-rspec) has four boards which each contain 288 diodes. 16 of those diodes are 660 nm "far red"/"deep red" LEDs, and the other 272 are Samsung LM301H diodes (unsure of color temperature). That means the whole HLG 600 RSPEC set has 272 * 4 = 1088 total samsung LM301H LEDs, and 64 "deep red" LEDs. That means the HLG board has 80 additional samsung LM301H diodes, 16 additional far red diodes, and costs over $200 more. The ecofarm board also comes with 16 of the 395 nm UV and 730 nm IR diodes which the HLG board does not have.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Some of those Amazon lights claim Samsung diodes in the graphics but list Epistar in the body of the ad.


Probably for 660nm reds. I have seen a few hella Chinese ads that are like, same efficiency as Samsung epistar 3030 or some shit. Could be dat too


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 31, 2020)

GlassJoe said:


> I haven't bought any eco farm boards in the past but it looks like their website is having a 20% off sale that could make some of their lights interesting. The boards use name brand parts (Samsung LM301H diodes, cheaper versions available with LM301B & LM281s; meanwell drivers, cree infared LEDs, LG UV LEDs).
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Are you looking for someone that's bought them before? Hell that looks like one good ass deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 31, 2020)

@SpideyManDan 

$175
Code: 307512LF
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08H84R5PV?tag=dsscn-20
Note: 320 watts


----------



## Tracker (Dec 31, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> @SpideyManDan
> 
> $175
> Code: 307512LF
> ...


Theres conflicting info about power draw on the post for this. The description says 320w, but in the Q&A area the seller says there are two models, one with 520w and the other with 280w.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 31, 2020)

Tracker said:


> Theres conflicting info about power draw on the post for this. The description says 320w, but in the Q&A area the seller says there are two models, one with 520w and the other with 280w.


Not surprised you can't trust a lot these people they just say what they think sells a unit...


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 31, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> Not surprised you can't trust a lot these people they just say what they think sells a unit...


I appreciate you having me in mind. I was just looking at this light tbh



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08BS69JQB/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Beehive (Dec 31, 2020)

No best price but I bought two VP Racing brand gas cans. 3 gallon. White. 

Now I can throw away my old 2.5 gallon mixing jugs that originally had kitty litter in them. The sides would swell when filled up with fert solution. Started to get difficult measuring water by a Sharpie line. Marked on the side.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 31, 2020)

Yeah after doing some looking I'll have to pass on that light. Something doesnt feel right after reading reviews and info they provided. Thank you tho.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 31, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Yeah after doing some looking I'll have to pass on that light. Something doesnt feel right after reading reviews and info they provided. Thank you tho.


The one I recently shared or the one you shared?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 31, 2020)

Marq1340 said:


> The one I recently shared or the one you shared?


The one you shared. I didn't buy anything yet. Im going to take the weekend to make my decision. I wanted to get one around black Friday but something came up and couldnt.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 1, 2021)

Just incase someone uses this or wants to experiment 

$1.50
Link: https://rb.gy/pa4qh3
Note 2 cu ft.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Just incase someone uses this or wants to experiment
> 
> $1.50
> Link: https://rb.gy/pa4qh3
> ...


Ah hell, that's like blasphemy around here.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 2, 2021)

$3.60-8.80
Code: *R5I4IJBE*
Link: https://rb.gy/xv0dlj
Note: Many different styles. Free shipping with prime


$139.99
Code: Clip $15 off coupon
Link: https://rb.gy/locb27
Note: Just a random light with a coupon, maybe 150-200 watts.


$7.40
Code: 60HK4MN7
Link: https://rb.gy/w1e9ho
Code 6x 32 oz jars ransacked the internet for some fairly priced jars about 2 weeks ago.....good thing I waited.


$10
Code: 60VYHRSJ +clip $3 off
Link: https://rb.gy/voyhn0
Note: If the 32 oz jars sell out here are a 6 pack of 16 oz jars


$5
Code: 60NEFTBG
Link: https://rb.gy/vpdgjc
Note: 2 pk of 32 oz jars


$63.50
Code: 052NU64J + clip 8% off
Link: https://rb.gy/cdqpqn
Note: 120w each


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 2, 2021)

Coupons or codes can be removed at any moment it can't be helped.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 3, 2021)

295 watts?

$79.**
Link:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZJDQYGP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlT3_HLz8Fb9R8767S?psc=1
Note: Large light claims it's 295 watts for the cost that's loco. So good you know they're lying


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 295 watts?
> 
> $79.**
> Link:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZJDQYGP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlT3_HLz8Fb9R8767S?psc=1
> ...


That does seem pretty well priced. One thing to consider is that the fans will always take some watts, even tho they dont specifiy. That's one on the main reason old school blurples are not nearly as efficient as newer lights.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 4, 2021)

Light It Up!

$69.99-89.99
Code: Clip the $20 off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/2LiVWfs
Note: I really like how this light is built, 200 true watts(220 for the one with the timer)


$11.89
Code: Daily deal
Link: https://amzn.to/3hGl0Jy
Note: Think someone posted this a couple pages back. Wirelessly monitor your tents/plants humidity levels


$20
Code: 60L9I4JD
Link: 
Note: 22oz capacity


----------



## kickapooh (Jan 4, 2021)

Reusable Plant Rooting Device,Assisted Cutting Rooting,Asexual Reproduction,High Pressure Propagation Ball for Various Plants (3M)
$9.99
50 %OFF WITH CODE
code XWMYFVNI


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08FR2GFK1/


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 4, 2021)

kickapooh said:


> Reusable Plant Rooting Device,Assisted Cutting Rooting,Asexual Reproduction,High Pressure Propagation Ball for Various Plants (3M)
> $9.99
> 50 %OFF WITH CODE
> code XWMYFVNI
> ...


Good find. I see these a lot, so do they have a use in cannabis growing?


----------



## Tracker (Jan 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Good find. I see these a lot, so do they have a use in cannabis growing?


If you're willing to wait long enough for roots to grow on the branch you use it on, and then cut it off for the clone. You are delayed in your use of pruning/cloning for growth training purposes.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 4, 2021)

@Marq1340 better to just use a tray/dome, or use aero or whatever other method you like...IMHO

0


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 better to just use a tray/dome, or use aero or whatever other method you like...IMHO
> 
> View attachment 47869500


Yeah I never seen anyone here use one before, so I just figured there wasn't a popular demand for it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 5, 2021)

Three Cobs, hold the corn!



$99
Code: CGFA99RD *Someone mentioned there was a $11 coupon also but I don't see it*
Link: https://amzn.to/2Mu2oAV
Note: Three cobs plus a couple blurps for good measure. 300 watt draw at the wall. Has fans.....I literally just won this light from a contest on their IG page a couple of days ago!!!*



$88.99
Code: 20FIIX71
Link: https://amzn.to/3pPvIjL
note: 135-200 watts according to reviews



12.99
Code: 50LD1OVD
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LMQCZDB?m=A1KG7OUPATJ7T7&ref=mpc_asin_title




$2.49
Code: *50XYFJ2U*
Link: https://amzn.to/38h2epg



30.50
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Thermometer-Hygrometer-Oversized-Temperature/dp/B07X8LWLWN/ref=gbps_tit_s-5_cd34_0e4a7c29?smid=AHADFKEO6WWLH&pf_rd_p=fd51d8cf-b5df-4144-8086-80096db8cd34&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=NXHM0A448WVA8KQ2BTWB


$26.70
Code: 70LESAA3
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NDQ855T?tag=dsscn-20
Note: 4.5L


$13.19
Code: 50F6MCVH
Link:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083FDWRSX?tag=dsscn-20
Note: 4L





Will try and fill up 10 items so keep checking


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 5, 2021)

Are these all the best deals or random ones, just asking.


@Marq1340 ?


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 5, 2021)

BodyZone Apparel Reversible Cannabis Print Comfort V Thong Panties. RP004 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BodyZone Apparel Reversible Cannabis Print Comfort V Thong Panties. RP004 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com






reversible hemp thong, so best deal i thought for you guys


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 5, 2021)

hemp slippers, great for the growroom shit ... best deal ever!










Unisex Summer Handmade Hemp Straw Slippers Sandals Thong Woven Shoes | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Unisex Summer Handmade Hemp Straw Slippers Sandals Thong Woven Shoes at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com


----------



## Seedperson1 (Jan 5, 2021)

smoothJoe said:


> BodyZone Apparel Reversible Cannabis Print Comfort V Thong Panties. RP004 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BodyZone Apparel Reversible Cannabis Print Comfort V Thong Panties. RP004 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...


Can I get a seniors discount on that? And does it come in xxxxl?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mostly random


----------



## Thecook (Jan 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $60
> Code: APUP60OFF
> Link: https://rb.gy/twoxwc
> Note: Holds 50 pints
> View attachment 4779891


I can't believe I missed this deal


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 5, 2021)

This looks way more complicated then it has to be


$62
Code: 50ZPVB4L + 5% off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LBMT8HM?tag=dsscn-20




$14.39
Code: 40SXYLQ1 + clip 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/2JRjBU8
Note: Not a bad looking set




$16
Code: 98TF-3QJDJ2-LYUQA9 + clip $5 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3rVPHz7
Note: I own this in black, looks nice. 4.5L humidifier





Thecook said:


> I can't believe I missed this deal


Yeah, dehumidifier deals doesn't come by as often as the humidifiers.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fake mars hydro or just rebranded product?

$108
Code: 10UEIUA1
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088YXPLW5?tag=dsscn-20
note: 176 watts



$48
Code: 408YCGHU
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088D91Z4X?tag=dsscn-20&th=1&psc=1
Note: 100 watts


$11.99
Code: 50B7VFGB + Clip $3 off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GSQWHGK?tag=dsscn-20


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 6, 2021)

Mars Hydro TS 1000W LED Grow Light Panel Full Spectrum for Veg Flower Indoor IR | eBay


High-efficient Fan Carbon Filter Ventilation Grow Kits : MARS HYDRO inline fans are designed to ventilate hydroponic grow rooms, transfer heating/cooling, cool AV closets, and exhaust odors. Filter with built-in Australian virgin charcoal granules which enables to absorb exponentially more...



rover.ebay.com






Price:
US $167.99
Approximately £123.56

Was:US $671.95 Save 75%

*Or best offer*

Limited quantity available / 3,133 sold


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok so has anyone seen reviews on this? There is a huge coupon which makes it pretty attractive too. Apparently they are an american company which did help sway me a little bit. 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R6KLRHS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_oj69FbAZ3EY7Z?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 7, 2021)

There seems to be a huge amount of spider farmer esque boards coming out. A many of them are cheap Chinese clones, but I still wonder if some are worth it. Like a sf2000 type for 99 bucks lol.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 7, 2021)

Like this one for the cheap.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZT6PTXB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_qn69FbAARTB9M?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1




Or this one which is bigger, still cheap as shit.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08KY2R1T3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_ao69Fb68GN40K?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



89.99 with a 45 coupon, what the fuck lol



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CGLF1ZK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_Ho69FbV8Q0CT8?psc=1


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 7, 2021)

Like I'm even more confused then ever. I was going to get an xs2000 with a 20% coupon code I know of, CCFC from coco for cannabis, but now I dont even know. I got like 225 to spend


----------



## Tracker (Jan 7, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Like I'm even more confused then ever. I was going to get an xs2000 with a 20% coupon code I know of, CCFC from coco for cannabis, but now I dont even know. I got like 225 to spend


If the UMAX-2000's perform as well as is touted on their Amazon posting, two of them will give complete coverage in a 3.5'x3.5' tent when evenly spaced. A 4'x4' will be a little lower than ideal around the outer edges.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 7, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Like I'm even more confused then ever. I was going to get an xs2000 with a 20% coupon code I know of, CCFC from coco for cannabis, but now I dont even know. I got like 225 to spend


Spider farmer is about as far as I'll go without the big name branding. Lol...


----------



## Tracker (Jan 7, 2021)

@SpideyManDan
There's a coupon for 50% off on this SUNRAISE COB light 300w at wall price after discount is $99.50
CGFA99RD
https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-SW-3000-Spectrum-Fixtures-Function/dp/B082VXHXBK/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=sunraise+sw3000&qid=1610081170&sr=8-5


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 7, 2021)

If, it performs well. More then likely it will be decent, but the quality control could be lacking.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 8, 2021)

$24.99
Code: 50WDA5VT + clip $20 off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WWBFVXH/?tag=firstonsale06-20&th=1&psc=1&m=a1tgwpsluqar60
Note: wattage isn't posted anywhere, my uneducated guess would be 45-75 watts


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow so sonofarm.com has a sale going and they are nice little boards. Lm301bs and meanwells. 195 for a 200 way board which is right within my price range. They are a young company tho.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $24.99
> Code: 50WDA5VT + clip $20 off
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WWBFVXH/?tag=firstonsale06-20&th=1&psc=1&m=a1tgwpsluqar60
> Note: wattage isn't posted anywhere, my uneducated guess would be 45-75 watts


It says unavailable for that light. I'm trying to go for something middle of the road and I think I found it in sonofarm.


----------



## miasma (Jan 8, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Wow so sonofarm.com has a sale going and they are nice little boards. Lm301bs and meanwells. 195 for a 200 way board which is right within my price range. They are a young company tho.


Any reviews on them? The “400” is a good price


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 8, 2021)

miasma said:


> Any reviews on them? The “400” is a good price


Not really. A little here and there, but it seems legit and a decent price. I pulled the trigger and bought one for 195 on there website. It's all quality parts and they are based in the u.s. so if something happens it should be relatively easier to get help. This is exactly what I was looking for and everyone told me I was crazy and was looking for a unicorn. Well see if they are legit but it all passed the smell test, they are just a young company it seems.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 8, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Not really. A little here and there, but it seems legit and a decent price. I pulled the trigger and bought one for 195 on there website. It's all quality parts and they are based in the u.s. so if something happens it should be relatively easier to get help. This is exactly what I was looking for and everyone told me I was crazy and was looking for a unicorn. Well see if they are legit but it all passed the smell test, they are just a young company it seems.


Nothing wrong with giving some of these up and coming companies a go. Some of these old growers are just stuck in their ways and refuse change. Keep us updated.





SpideyManDan said:


> It says unavailable for that light. I'm trying to go for something middle of the road and I think I found it in sonofarm.


Yeah I think it sold out a couple hours ago.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nothing wrong with giving some of these up and coming companies a go. Some of these old growers are just stuck and their ways and refuse change. Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.... all the big names were young once. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## miasma (Jan 8, 2021)

That 4000 is on the way as well.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 8, 2021)

miasma said:


> That 4000 is on the way as well.


Cool. Good to hear I could help someone else too. I've been looking and doing research for like a week and after seeing them on sale I felt like the time was right. I guess I'll get to see if I was right or not when it gets here.


----------



## A e o n (Jan 8, 2021)

1000Watt complete HID setup with both mh and hps bulbs for $150


https://www.amazon.com/VIVOSUN-Hydroponic-1000-Light-Reflector/dp/B00P8PDOQO/ref=sr_1_12?dchild=1&keywords=vivosun+1000+watt&qid=1610139555&sr=8-12



Bluelab combo PH/EC meter on ebay for $150, usually they're $100 more








Bluelab BLU2300E Combo Meter for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bluelab BLU2300E Combo Meter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Budget liquid seaweed nutrient





Amazon.com : Liquid Seaweed for Plants (32 oz) Quart | Concentrated Liquid Kelp Supplement from Blue Planet Nutrients | Hydroponic Aeroponic Soil Coco Coir | for All Plants & Gardens : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Liquid Seaweed for Plants (32 oz) Quart | Concentrated Liquid Kelp Supplement from Blue Planet Nutrients | Hydroponic Aeroponic Soil Coco Coir | for All Plants & Gardens : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





Landscape staples for training


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088P9GZPJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 9, 2021)

I don't know if it's been posted before, but 315 Phillips CMH bulbs on sale at HTG for $77.





__





Philips MasterColor Ceramic Metal Halide Bulb - 315 Watt / 3,100k | HTG Supply


The Philips MasterColor 315 Watt 3000k ceramic metal halide grows huge plants with better energy efficiency. Save more on a all of the latest CMH grow light tech at HTG Supply!




www.htgsupply.com





Sale ends on the 15th.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 9, 2021)

This too... Hortilux 1000w HPS $65





__





Hortilux 100 Watt HPS Bulb | Shop Eye Hortilux Super HPS Bulbs for Grow Lights at HTG Supply


INTERNET SPECIAL ONLY PRICE OF $84.95 (MSRP: $129.95)! EYE HORTILUX Super HPS Grow Lights have been #1 for years! When grown in a side-by-side comparison versus competitors, the EYE HORTILUX Super HPS produces noticeably bigger, fuller flowers and overall heavier yields. It also produces these...




www.htgsupply.com


----------



## Thecook (Jan 9, 2021)

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiZzqvGipDuAhUTobMKHXXSCTMYABAHGgJxbg&sig=AOD64_2U_xNIs43bRKSgC5DXG_Jfl5xe5Q&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwiw6KTGipDuAhUPEFkFHX87DkIQ9aACegQIARBG&adurl= 

did anyone ever use one of these? Is this a good deal?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thecook said:


> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiZzqvGipDuAhUTobMKHXXSCTMYABAHGgJxbg&sig=AOD64_2U_xNIs43bRKSgC5DXG_Jfl5xe5Q&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwiw6KTGipDuAhUPEFkFHX87DkIQ9aACegQIARBG&adurl=
> 
> did anyone ever use one of these? Is this a good deal?


4.6 stars out of 5 from 307 reviews. That's solid. How much of a deal is it? I'm extremely frugal. So I wouldn't pay that much anyway, but that's just me.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 9, 2021)

$11.09
Code: 70IHKBSA
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BNFM656?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


$8.44
Code: 35PPTEJQ
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079GTB7ZJ?tag=yofreesamples-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Thecook (Jan 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 4.6 stars out of 5 from 307 reviews. That's solid. How much of a deal is it? I'm extremely frugal. So I wouldn't pay that much anyway, but that's just me.


It’s 120 dropped from 200


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 10, 2021)

Humidifiers Deals(some are one time use, so if you need it act fast!)


$12.50
Code: KCAL-LCTZ3K-7Y62AJ + clip $6 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3q4fQdp


$24
Code: B8HF-8B5ULQ-HUHVAD
Link: https://amzn.to/39gT9ff


$28
Code: P7KJLDN9
Link: https://amzn.to/39hmjuT


$27
Code: *40K7OJX9* + 5% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3scLSpm



$22
Code: *50LRD7UA* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3nvO5c2


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 10, 2021)

Blurples....I meant Burpee

$2.98
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Burpee-Organic-Compressed-Starting-1-Brick/dp/B01M7P3FVX/ref=mp_s_a_1_24?dchild=1&qid=1610271447&refinements=p_76:2661625011,p_85:2470955011&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-24


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow. So I ordered it on Thursday and got my sonofarm light today in the mail. High quality parts, shipped well and fast, and there is a thank you note with my name on it in the package. If anyone is looking for quality lights at a decent price with a U.S. based small business, I would head over to Sonofarm.com. They are having a sale right now and are doing free shipping. This is definitely a plug lmao. But I am really happy with how it worked out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 10, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Wow. So I ordered it on Thursday and got my sonofarm light today in the mail. High quality parts, shipped well and fast, and there is a thank you note with my name on it in the package. If anyone is looking for quality lights at a decent price with a U.S. based small business, I would head over to Sonofarm.com. They are having a sale right now and are doing free shipping. This is definitely a plug lmao. But I am really happy with how it worked out.


Good to hear.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Good to hear.


Thank you.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2021)

QB2000

$133
Code: 10ZAU497+ clip $10 off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08F35YT6Z?m=A327YWG3AM48RY&tag=dollarcupon-20
Note: 200 watt


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 11, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Wow. So I ordered it on Thursday and got my sonofarm light today in the mail. High quality parts, shipped well and fast, and there is a thank you note with my name on it in the package. If anyone is looking for quality lights at a decent price with a U.S. based small business, I would head over to Sonofarm.com. They are having a sale right now and are doing free shipping. This is definitely a plug lmao. But I am really happy with how it worked out.


I looked at their website and it looks pretty decent in terms of price, build, and shipping. I already ordered some ecofarm boards that arrive today so I'll be interested to see how they compare.

The ones I bought were two 240w and they ran ~185 apiece with shipping. They're also lm301b, but they're all in 3000k and not a mix of 3000k & 5000k. It looks like the sonofarm boards only have 208 white diodes per board plus the 10 supplemental diodes, so their 4000 series is 832 whites and probably 4 IR / 4 deep red /12 near red.

The spec sheet for the ecofarm boards says the equivalent 480w setup for the ecofarm is 904 3000k white lm301b chips, 152 near reds, 4 uv, and 4 IR


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I looked at their website and it looks pretty decent in terms of price, build, and shipping. I already ordered some ecofarm boards that arrive today so I'll be interested to see how they compare.
> 
> The ones I bought were two 240w and they ran ~185 apiece with shipping. They're also lm301b, but they're all in 3000k and not a mix of 3000k & 5000k. It looks like the sonofarm boards only have 208 white diodes per board plus the 10 supplemental diodes, so their 4000 series is 832 whites and probably 4 IR / 4 deep red /12 near red.
> 
> The spec sheet for the ecofarm boards says the equivalent 480w setup for the ecofarm is 904 3000k white lm301b chips, 152 near reds, 4 uv, and 4 IR



I stumbled upon them looking for a decent light on amazon. I saw that brand pop up, even tho if you search for sonofarm it doesnt come up, and the specs and price caught my eye. Come to find out it's a u.s. based small business so I've kind of taken it upon myself to help spread the word. The light is just nice and solid. The only con I've found so far is that it came with only one metal ratchet strap. Annoying but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 13, 2021)

$99
Code: V2MW-BYMUP8-JF59AV + clip $20 off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Dimmable-Upgraded-Spectrum-Commercial/dp/B08KRKJ87P
Note: *THE CODE ABOVE CAN ONLY BE USED BY ONE AMAZON ACCOUNT. ONCE ENTERED THE CODE IS DEAD FOR EVRYONE ELSE
*


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 14, 2021)

So I got the ecofarm lights on Monday. They don't match the spec sheet but they're extremely bright and seem well made. They do have a mix of 3000k and some kind of (5000k?) cool white, plus a row of 8 reds, 2 IR, and 2 UV. At ~ $190 a piece with a meanwell driver, and a ridged aluminum heatsink on the back that has been sufficient to run them for 18 hours at a time.

They also threw in a 216w LED light (216 1-watt pieces). I initially thought it was a cheap blurple but it actually looks okay. It's like a modern version of the blurple lights with SMDs instead of those bubble shaped LEDs, that replaces the red with mostly warm whites and some reds, and the blues with cool whites.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 14, 2021)

The SQ2000 by sunraise is on a lightening deal + $20 off coupon + promo code making it $73!!!
4 hours and 55 minutes left

$73
Code: Add the lightening deal + clip $20 off + Code D7QMLXQ5
Link: https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Dimmable-Upgraded-Spectrum-Commercial/dp/B08KRKJ87P?ref_=ast_sto_dp
Note: Very good deal and it won't last long.
Update: people in the coupon community are buying it up for resale! 60% claimed of the 100%


----------



## Tracker (Jan 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The SQ2000 by sunraise is on a lightening deal + $20 off coupon + promo code making it $73!!!
> 4 hours and 55 minutes left
> 
> $73
> ...


Dang, even better than the pre-Christmas deals. I snatched up one of those. Thanks for posting all these deals @Marq1340


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Dang, even better than the pre-Christmas deals. I snatched up one of those. Thanks for posting all these deals @Marq1340


No problem. I own two now myself. Tomorrow morning I'm picking up some soil, then I'll try and see if I can fit two inside of an 4x4 tent....


----------



## Tracker (Jan 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem. I own two now myself. Tomorrow morning I'm picking up some soil, then I'll try and see if I can fit two inside of an 4x4 tent....


Yes they will fit with a couple inches of clearance between them. 2 qb2000's would be perfect for a 3 x 5 tent.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yes they will fit with a couple inches of clearance between them. 2 qb2000's would be perfect for a 3 x 5 tent.


Good to hear. You have any journals up?


----------



## Tracker (Jan 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Good to hear. You have any journals up?


I've never posted a proper journal. This is the closest thing I've done https://www.rollitup.org/t/outdoor-2020-in-review.1035954/


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yes they will fit with a couple inches of clearance between them. 2 qb2000's would be perfect for a 3 x 5 tent.


And what are the cheapest with the super diodes? (Samsung)


----------



## Tracker (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> And what are the cheapest with the super diodes? (Samsung)


A lot of the cheap ones even say "samsung" diodes or "lm301b" in their descriptions, but I can't be confident about that. On the boards I've seen (other than samsung branded boards) I don't know how to tell the manufacturer of the diodes.


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 15, 2021)

If you've never used one you should, these are great 











Modern 7 Pipe 2.0 Blunt Gold Twisty Glass Blunt Tube + Cleaner 10cm | eBay


The twisty glass was engineered to have a unique infini-cherry to avoid having to light the blunt before every smoke. - 1 Gold Twisty Blunt. Why not give it a try?. Twist the screw clockwise so the ash gets pushed out the tube, leaving the fresh herb for your next toke.



rover.ebay.com


----------



## GlueSniffer (Jan 15, 2021)

Free plus $10 shipping 
Bioag sample kit.



Sample Kit – BioAg



TM-7
Ful-Humix
VAM
CYTOPLUS

and a bottle of Ful-P


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 15, 2021)

GlueSniffer said:


> Free plus $10 shipping
> Bioag sample kit.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! ive had my eye on them for awhile


----------



## Tracker (Jan 15, 2021)

GlueSniffer said:


> Free plus $10 shipping
> Bioag sample kit.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for posting this. I've been using Cytoplus, and I like it. I've been wanting to try their other stuff. This was good. I snatched up a sample pack right away.


----------



## GlueSniffer (Jan 16, 2021)

After looking at them all, CYTOPLUS seems like the way to go. They are all humic acids, TM7 adds trace minerals, CYTOPLUS adds those minerals plus some kelp I think. VAN is different. It’s their mycorrhizae product. FUL-Power seems like Ful-Humix plus water, so not sure why they offer the bottle. Maybe it’s made from a different process



Tracker said:


> Hey, thanks for posting this. I've been using Cytoplus, and I like it. I've been wanting to try their other stuff. This was good. I snatched up a sample pack right away.


----------



## Thecook (Jan 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey, thanks for posting this. I've been using Cytoplus, and I like it. I've been wanting to try their other stuff. This was good. I snatched up a sample pack right away.


I ordered one too but didn’t receive any confirmation mail or tracking number. What about you?


----------



## GlueSniffer (Jan 16, 2021)

nah, no tacking. But it showed up in a about a week


Thecook said:


> I ordered one too but didn’t receive any confirmation mail or tracking number. What about you?


----------



## Tracker (Jan 16, 2021)

Thecook said:


> I ordered one too but didn’t receive any confirmation mail or tracking number. What about you?


It gave me a confirmation number on their site when I paid, and it said to allow up to 2 weeks for delivery. No email through.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 16, 2021)

GlueSniffer said:


> After looking at them all, CYTOPLUS seems like the way to go. They are all humic acids, TM7 adds trace minerals, CYTOPLUS adds those minerals plus some kelp I think. VAN is different. It’s their mycorrhizae product. FUL-Power seems like Ful-Humix plus water, so not sure why they offer the bottle. Maybe it’s made from a different process


I think it depends on what micro-nutrients you already have in the base routine. i really want to get a quality humic/fulvic and kelp that are dry powder that dissolves well. When I mix feed, I use a 4 gallon backpack sprayer and a high speed drill with a mixer attachment. I mix the crap out of it with the mixer, but I still find sediment in the bottom of the tank when I use dry nutrients. Right now, the Cytoplus is the only dry that I'm using, and it does leave a little bit of sediment, not so much that I think is unacceptable though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 18, 2021)

Decent looking 4x4 + free shipping

$79
Code: Clip $10 off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SRC71HY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_gTJbGb9JW1703


----------



## kickapooh (Jan 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Decent looking 4x4 + free shipping
> 
> $79
> Code: Clip $10 off
> ...


Looks like its $89.99


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 18, 2021)

kickapooh said:


> Looks like its $89.99


Correct, but there was a $10 off coupon that is now gone. Guess I seen it too late.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 19, 2021)

GoPuff in your area? 24-Hour delivery in my area
Get you some munchies!

Get $25 off one order! 
Just enter a phone number and an email. Works on snacks, groceries, home, and pet items.









Gopuff Referral


$30 in Gopuff credit



gopuff.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 19, 2021)

$4.50
Code: ROYSOTON888
Link: https://amzn.to/3bTUMlW


$354.19
Code: *18VS4000* + Clip $23 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3sHsS2s
Note: 400 watts(Didn't know they made lights)


$59.99
Code: *408M52RE* + clip 10% off
Link: https://amzn.to/35S9tSY



$9.99
Code: *402QO9M2* + Clip 10% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3p14ir5


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Sonofarm is still running their sale. Samsung leds with Meanwell drivers from a small American company with a 5 year warranty, what more can you ask for?


----------



## Innob (Jan 20, 2021)

70's natureboy said:


> Sonofarm is still running their sale. Samsung leds with Meanwell drivers from a small American company with a 5 year warranty, what more can you ask for?


Them to be around in 5 years.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 22, 2021)

$49.49
Code: 406WLUBK+ clip5% off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QJVCZM6?tag=dsscn-20
Note: 130 watts


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 23, 2021)

These are back, but only works on one size

$6.78
Code: 60ZISLTA
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082SNSK85?tag=dsscn-20&th=1&psc=1
Note: 10"


----------



## Tracker (Jan 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> These are back, but only works on one size
> 
> $6.78
> Code: 60ZISLTA
> ...


I snatched up a 6 pack of these. They're pretty good. I got a pack last time you posted them. This deal is more than 50% off.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I snatched up a 6 pack of these. They're pretty good. I got a pack last time you posted them. This deal is more than 50% off.


I wish they had larger sizes, I recently paid $20+ for a six pack of 14" saucers.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I wish they had larger sizes, I recently paid $20+ for a six pack of 14" saucers.


The 10" fit my 3gal grow bags perfectly. They're prob not a true 3gal grow bag...prob a metric value close to 3gal but less.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The 10" fit my 3gal grow bags perfectly. They're prob not a true 3gal grow bag...prob a metric value close to 3gal but less.


Sounds about right. Mine are 5gal and measure about 11.82" at the base.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 23, 2021)

@Marq1340 all the lights I got have turned out to be good. I'm using 2 of the SUNRAISE qb2000's, and I've got one of the 200w qb's dimmed down over my clone/early veg. I gave another one 200w with dimensions 44"x6" to one of my friends and he says it's doing great. The deals worked out in my favor for sure. Thank you for posting those.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 all the lights I got have turned out to be good. I'm using 2 of the SUNRAISE qb2000's, and I've got one of the 200w qb's dimmed down over my clone/early veg. I gave another one 200w with dimensions 44"x6" to one of my friends and he says it's doing great. The deals worked out in my favor for sure. Thank you for posting those.


No problem. Glad everything is working as they should. How exactly are you using the two Qb2000s?


----------



## Tracker (Jan 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem. Glad everything is working as they should. How exactly are you using the two Qb2000s?


Mothers


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> These are back, but only works on one size
> 
> $6.78
> Code: 60ZISLTA
> ...





Tracker said:


> The 10" fit my 3gal grow bags perfectly. They're prob not a true 3gal grow bag...prob a metric value close to 3gal but less.


Perfect that settles it. They are on the way now! Thx


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 27, 2021)

VIVOSUN's instagram story. They make about 30+ post per week. Many of them end of being basically free.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 27, 2021)

Lets see what's out there


$15.20
Code: *20RMGS8S* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3t2nNlO


$15
Code: *40C1OJFL* 
Link: https://amzn.to/36kSs42


$44.50
Code: *50YFVUMC* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3cf7LPg
Note: 120 watts


$3.99
Code: *50D2M8XY* 
Link: https://amzn.to/2M8S4P8


$9.52
Code: *60LEM29V* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3t9GwvR


$8.00
Code: 60NC8KEZ
Link: https://amzn.to/3a9M0Of


$22
Code: *4033X9IQ* 
Link: https://amzn.to/2MvmbjH



$9.97
Code: 60ONCW7T 
Link: https://amzn.to/3iPXhY7


$45
Code: *10ZAU497 + 30% off 
Link: https://amzn.to/3pq6Tv9
note: 220 watts


$50
Code: A7TDFSSK
Link: https://amzn.to/3iSDSWz
Note: 150 watts
*


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 27, 2021)

Last few

$14
Code: AAYE-6TRV6H-3L7VAK(single use) + clip $5 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3ppio5Y



$36
Code: Add lightning deal(3 more hours) + clip $6 off + QSXAZZVV 
Link: https://amzn.to/3t1bUfD
note: 165 watts




$89.48
Code: D7QMLXQ5 *+ clip $20 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3a5NysM
note: 200 watts


$8
Code: LYNU6T5A 
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089PVYNX2/?tag=firstonsale06-20&th=1&psc=1


$6
Code: PQ7J82C3 
Link: https://amzn.to/39n6G66
Note 4 pack weight limit says 33 lbs*


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Lets see what's out there
> 
> 
> $15.20
> ...


I tried this one and it doesn't work for me, does it work for anyone else?
$45
Code: *10ZAU497 + 30% off 
Link: https://amzn.to/3pq6Tv9
note: 220 watts
*


----------



## RandomKindness (Jan 27, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I tried this one and it doesn't work for me, does it work for anyone else?
> $45
> Code: *10ZAU497 + 30% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3pq6Tv9
> ...


says not valid for me


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I tried this one and it doesn't work for me, does it work for anyone else?
> $45
> Code: *10ZAU497 + 30% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3pq6Tv9
> ...


Says it sold out


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 28, 2021)

Just got the saucers in the mail. I defined like the for the price. I want to order more, but the coupon code doesn’t work anymore  @Marq1340 do you by chance happen to have another coupon code for the saucers?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Just got the saucers in the mail. I defined like the for the price. I want to order more, but the coupon code doesn’t work anymore  @Marq1340 do you by chance happen to have another coupon code for the saucers?


I don't, it's super random. I'll definitely msg you if they pop up again.


----------



## RandomKindness (Jan 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I don't, it's super random. I'll definitely msg you if they pop up again.


is there a method to finding these coupons?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2021)

RandomKindness said:


> is there a method to finding these coupons?


facebook and instagram coupon groups.

Also try googling a few codes I've posted you'll find great groups or sites that post the same stuff. Avoid the paid groups because the codes will eventually be available to everyone else for free.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Just got the saucers in the mail. I defined like the for the price. I want to order more, but the coupon code doesn’t work anymore  @Marq1340 do you by chance happen to have another coupon code for the saucers?


With some of the codes, if you wait a few days, they will work again. Last time @Marq1340 posted these saucers was like a month ago with a different code, but I've had some things work again with the same code after a short few days.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2021)

Tracker said:


> With some of the codes, if you wait a few days, they will work again. Last time @Marq1340 posted these saucers was like a month ago with a different code, but I've had some things work again with the same code after a short few days.


True.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 28, 2021)

@Dreminen169
You can also have a friend or family order it through their account and put your address for delivery.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2021)

Completely free after review  

Amazon prime+PayPal account+instagram = Free 4" carbon filter


----------



## RandomKindness (Jan 29, 2021)

do you have to order from the vivosun site, or amazon? what's that process like


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 29, 2021)

RandomKindness said:


> do you have to order from the vivosun site, or amazon? what's that process like


The purchase is made through amazon.com. There could be two different listings so 8f you are confused dm and ask for the link.


#1.Purchase the item through Amazon
#2.Leave a positive, neutral, or negative review
#3.Send dm with your order#, screenshot of your review, and your paypal email.
#4. Done


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 31, 2021)

Only one code.


$9.49
Code: Q9AN-GY4N9Q-LYA4AA + Clip $8 off + Lightning deal(4 hours left)
Link: https://amzn.to/3r75KsB
Note: 4.5L humidifier. Code is one time use for one account


----------



## yinyang814 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cheap, pink 8" usb fan that you can raise/lower as your plants grow  
Amazon deal link here. $12.62


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 2, 2021)

Dank Deals


Grow Green Michigan




growgreenmi.com





computer generated overstock deals.
got a 25lb bag of jacks and urb natural damn near half off, worth a look, ton of products and changes everyday


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340 , have you got any options on lights?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Dank Deals
> 
> 
> Grow Green Michigan
> ...


Ever since I saw that site posted on this thread, I've been checking it almost every day. I've def grabbed some dank deals there.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 , have you got any options on lights?


I'll see what's up there soon.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 , have you got any options on lights?


This seems like a very great deal and definitely won't last long!

$35
Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
Link: https://amzn.to/2MyYyH7
Note: 200 watt and the build looks impeccable for the price

$159.99
Code: none
Link: https://amzn.to/36CzeHh
Note: 400 watts same great looking build but in a bigger foot print



$95(?)
Code: *D7QMLXQ5* + $152 sale
Link: https://amzn.to/2YFZxaZ
Note: 200 watts





$50.99
Code: *20MCPT88* + clip 7% off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MLVRNFF?tag=dsscn-20
Note: Actual Power Draw: 65W±5% by Bozily



$55
Code: ODR9WTAE
Link: https://amzn.to/3au8Znh
Note: 60 watts maybe?? small foot print 8.7 x 8.7 x 2 inches





Anyone looking for lights should not pass on this deal!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This seems like a very great deal and definitely won't last long!
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


FYI: The description in the Bozily light has conflicting info says 65w in one area and 185w in another.

Thanks for posting deals! I snatched up one of those 200w SZHLUX lights. If anything I can put it on clone/early veg duty.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Feb 3, 2021)

This is my deal carbon Even water filter, it filters something like 6,000 gallons and hooks strait to a hose or Sink Or u can buy the same thing from a hydro store for like 60$ 


https://www.amazon.com/Waterdrop-Significantly-Fluoride-Dedicated-Protector/dp/B07X3YWDQJ/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=rv+water+filter&qid=1612387403&sr=8-6


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tracker said:


> FYI: The description in the Bozily light has conflicting info says 65w in one area and 185w in another.
> 
> Thanks for posting deals! I snatched up one of those 200w SZHLUX lights. If anything I can put it on clone/early veg duty.


I bought one as well.

Also updated the Bozily light. I only read a portion of that page


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I bought one as well.
> 
> Also updated the Bozily light. I only read a portion of that page


I'm eager to see how this compares to the SUNRAISE qb2000. So far, the SUNRAISE is the best budget bang for your buck LED I've found. I've been using that 200W UPBUD board (I snatched from one of your posts in December} for veg on small plants. The light is very intense, but the back of the board gets much hotter (diode density) and the power supply is very hot, much hotter than the SUNRAISE. I measured both of them pulling the same power at the wall. I guess the UPBUD has a less efficient driver?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This seems like a very great deal and definitely won't last long!
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


Is the 400 watt for$159.00 no good?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 3, 2021)

I just got the $35.00 one. Lol.... thanks @Marq1340


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I'm eager to see how this compares to the SUNRAISE qb2000. So far, the SUNRAISE is the best budget bang for your buck LED I've found. I've been using that 200W UPBUD board (I snatched from one of your posts in December} for veg on small plants. The light is very intense, but the back of the board gets much hotter (diode density) and the power supply is very hot, much hotter than the SUNRAISE. I measured both of them pulling the same power at the wall. I guess the UPBUD has a less efficient driver?


I'm only a week into using my 2 sunraise lights. As far as I can tell they work great! I also have the Sw3000 to run in flower, but I couldn't pass on this light for $35....

Don't exactly remember which light was the Upbud. Yes, the QB2000 is just about always cool to the touch.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Is the 400 watt for$159.00 no good?


I'm very skeptical about the performance of this light, but for $35, I had to try it. If it's good I might think hard about the 400w. I've got too many of these smaller cheap lights as it is. I've already given away a few of the deals I snatched. They've been good for clone/veg and gifts to friends if nothing else.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I'm very skeptical about the performance of this light, but for $35, I had to try it. If it's good I might think hard about the 400w. I've got too many of these smaller cheap lights as it is. I've already given away a few of the deals I snatched. They've been good for clone/veg and gifts to friends if nothing else.


I just got the 200 watt also. It's cheap enough to risk it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Is the 400 watt for$159.00 no good?


If I had room for another tent I would have bought it since they have a 30 day money back policy.



Hollatchaboy said:


> I just got the $35.00 one. Lol.... thanks @Marq1340


No problem. Keep us updated!

Running four of these in a 4x4 would be 800 watts at just $140(assuming it is a true efficient 200 watts)


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If I had room for another tent I would have bought it since they have a 30 day money back policy.
> 
> 
> No problem. Keep us updated!
> ...


I don't have a kill a watt so I won't know true wattage but I'll see how well they grow.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I don't have a kill a watt so I won't know true wattage but I'll see how well they grow.


@Marq1340 I'll check the power from the wall and use Lux Light Meter app to compare it to the SUNRAISE for light intensity (I know that's not perfect, but it should give a qualitative comparison).


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If I had room for another tent I would have bought it since they have a 30 day money back policy.
> 
> 
> No problem. Keep us updated!
> ...


@Hollatchaboy If the 200w is comparable intensity to the SUNRAISE qb2000, then the 400w would be a step up from the SUNRAISE in the same plan view dimensions. It would be good to flower a 3x3 tent. I've got a few of those qb2000's. I've been tinkering around in my head with the idea of mounting the components of 2 of the qb2000's together onto angle iron with just a little open slot like 1cm between the boards to make a 30"x 23" fixture that pushes 400w with 8 boards and 2 drivers.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Hollatchaboy If the 200w is comparable intensity to the SUNRAISE qb2000, then the 400w would be a step up from the SUNRAISE in the same plan view dimensions. It would be good to flower a 3x3 tent. I've got a few of those qb2000's. I've been tinkering around in my head with the idea of mounting the components of 2 of the qb2000's together onto angle iron with just a little open slot like 1cm between the boards to make a 30"x 23" fixture that pushes 400w with 8 boards and 2 drivers.


It'll be closer to 45" than 30". Your idea is much better than the one I copied off instagram.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kyvfEH


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This seems like a very great deal and definitely won't last long!
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


$399





Amazon.com: SZHLUX 600W LED Grow Light 2×4ft Full Spectrum Growing Lamp for Indoor Plants, High Output Plant Lights for Hydroponic Indoor Seeding Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures: Home Improvement


Buy SZHLUX 600W LED Grow Light 2×4ft Full Spectrum Growing Lamp for Indoor Plants, High Output Plant Lights for Hydroponic Indoor Seeding Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 4, 2021)

@Tracker @Hollatchaboy

So $159 was already almost too good to be true ...what about

$80
Code: 50IYRORL
Link: https://amzn.to/2YHWsr7
Note: 400 watts, 23" by 23" footprint, dimmable, $80.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker @Hollatchaboy


Whatcha got @Marq1340 ?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker @Hollatchaboy
> 
> So $159 was already almost too good to be true ...what about
> 
> ...


HA! Like I didn't snatch that deal up in two seconds!
I'll report my findings.
Keep bringing the sweet deals @Marq1340 !


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> HA! Like I didn't snatch that deal up in two seconds!
> I'll report my findings.
> Keep bringing the sweet deals @Marq1340 !


Let me know as soon as you can. I wanted to buy it but I'll wait for your reports and just hope the code continues to work


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Let me know as soon as you can. I wanted to buy it but I'll wait for your reports and just hope the code continues to work


Nice, but I went and spent $35 last night on that other light. Pretty soon I'm going to have a roomful of lights with nothing to use then on. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice, but I went and spent $35 last night on that other light. Pretty soon I'm going to have a roomful of lights with nothing to use then on. Lol


Thanks though @Marq1340 !


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker @Hollatchaboy
> 
> So $159 was already almost too good to be true ...what about
> 
> ...


Daaaang I needed a Veg Light, I have a 100w that works well but I need more light. Just had to snatch this up. I was thinking I was gonna pay 100-150 for another 100w-200w. 400w delivered for 86bucks. Thanks Marq.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 5, 2021)

Greeted me at the door a couple of hours ago


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Greeted me at the door a couple of hours ago
> View attachment 4817629


Nice is that the $35.00 one?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice is that the $35.00 one?


It sure is!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> It sure is!


Cool man. I get mine Monday!


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Feb 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Greeted me at the door a couple of hours ago
> View attachment 4817629


Spark that puppy up. I'm curious...it was like $65?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Greeted me at the door a couple of hours ago
> View attachment 4817629


Damn, mine won't get here till tomorrow night.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Spark that puppy up. I'm curious...it was like $65?


$35


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 5, 2021)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Spark that puppy up. I'm curious...it was like $65?


$35. Sadly there is no room for it at the moment
I'm waiting on @Tracker and @Hollatchaboy opinions myself.



Tracker said:


> Damn, mine won't get here till tomorrow night.


Mine shipped from pennsylvania yesterday, made it to illinois in 4 hours, and delivered to me the next day at 4pm.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $35. Sadly there is no room for it at the moment
> I'm waiting on @Tracker and @Hollatchaboy opinions myself.
> 
> 
> Mine shipped from pennsylvania yesterday, made it to illinois in 4 hours, and delivered to me the next day at 4pm.


Lol I got a spot for mine! I'll be more than happy to help bro.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $35. Sadly there is no room for it at the moment
> I'm waiting on @Tracker and @Hollatchaboy opinions myself.
> 
> 
> Mine shipped from pennsylvania yesterday, made it to illinois in 4 hours, and delivered to me the next day at 4pm.


Shit I'm in Illinois also but mine isn't coming that fast.


----------



## kickapooh (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $35. Sadly there is no room for it at the moment
> I'm waiting on @Tracker and @Hollatchaboy opinions myself.
> 
> 
> Mine shipped from pennsylvania yesterday, made it to illinois in 4 hours, and delivered to me the next day at 4pm.


Can you throw it on a kill-a-watt and let us know the actual power draw?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 6, 2021)

I've never see


Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker @Hollatchaboy
> 
> So $159 was already almost too good to be true ...what about
> 
> ...


I've never seen a 400w seedling light.


----------



## arrowman (Feb 6, 2021)

Patiently waiting for results from this unbelievable light deal. 

Was fortunate enough to get the 400w, my first LED.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

arrowman said:


> Patiently waiting for results from this unbelievable light deal.
> 
> Was fortunate enough to get the 400w, my first LED.


Might not have been the best choice for a main light imo. Maybe it is, i wish you all the luck. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 6, 2021)

kickapooh said:


> Can you throw it on a kill-a-watt and let us know the actual power draw?


@Tracker has that covered + a Lux test I believe.


The dimmer doesn't make since to me either. Can't wait to have it explained.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker has that covered + a Lux test I believe.
> 
> 
> The dimmer doesn't make since to me either. Can't wait to have it explained.
> View attachment 4817997


I don't have a kill a watt but I have a lux meter on my phone that I believe is pretty good, but not exactly sure as I haven't used it yet. Maybe I'll test it today. I dont believe I'll be using the dimmers. It's only 200 watts max. Can't wait to get it and see though!


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I don't have a kill a watt but I have a lux meter on my phone that I believe is pretty good, but not exactly sure as I haven't used it yet. Maybe I'll test it today. I dont believe I'll be using the dimmers. It's only 200 watts max. Can't wait to get it and see though!


You guys have more experience than me with these things so I'm just spectating. I honestly want to open it just to check the build of it.....


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> You guys have more experience than me with these things so I'm just spectating. I honestly want to open it just to check the build of it.....
> View attachment 4818023


Nah, I'm not real experienced either. I have a couple lights and a couple grows, but I'm still learning. Still learning patience as well. Lol


----------



## arrowman (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Might not have been the best choice for a main light imo. Maybe it is, i wish you all the luck. Let us know how it goes!


It's for a small 3x3 tent


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

arrowman said:


> It's for a small 3x3 tent


I have a 3x3 as well, with a 400 watt led. Lol. Let me know how yours does if you don't mind.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I have a 3x3 as well, with a 400 watt led. Lol. Let me know how yours does if you don't mind.


Those cobs look great


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Those cobs look great


I like them. Timber makes a good fixture imo and it has served me well with no problems. I'm looking to get longer power cables so I can mount the drivers outside the tent. They put out a lil heat but with a fan on them its well controlled. I keep a fan on my qb driver as well.


----------



## arrowman (Feb 6, 2021)

I'll report back. Right now, I've got two 2' T5s and a 150w LED. 3 wee plants. This 400w will be an upgrade. The strain is FPOGxSourDxSnowdawg. Not sure how long to flower, but they look sativa so I'll prolly go closer to 70 days. 1 week in flower.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

arrowman said:


> I'll report back. Right now, I've got two 2' T5s and a 150w LED. 3 wee plants. This 400w will be an upgrade. The strain is FPOGxSourDxSnowdawg. Not sure how long to flower, but they look sativa so I'll prolly go closer to 70 days. 1 week in flower.


Cool


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Cool


I'm pulling for ya to get a good light.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This seems like a very great deal and definitely won't last long!
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


Here's my review for this light:

$35
Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
Link: https://amzn.to/2MyYyH7
Note: 200 watt and the build looks impeccable for the price 

I'll start with the bottom line. If you're on a super tight budget, then it's acceptable option at the $35.00 price for a 2x2 small grow.. If you aren't constrained by budget, spend more and get something better.

In the box


Stuff in the box







Actual footprint of emitting area is 15"x15"


It does pull a true 200w, I measured 207w at wall


Light with both switches on. I didn't take a pic but to describe the function of the switches, if the bars are numbered [1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6] then one switch gives only bars [2,5] on, and the other switch gives only bars [1, 3, 4, 6] on.


I don't like the construction. The light bars are slotted onto the black rails, but they are not held firmly in place. they can slide around easily. In the pic below, the rail on the right is just empty. Idk why they didnt make it like spyder-esque style with just the one black switching rail in the center. Bad engineering really. That would have prob been less costly, and overall more attractive aesthetically. You can see that there are no drivers inside the switching rail. The drivers must be onboard the light bars.


This shows how the bars move around on the rails. There are stops, so they won't totally slide out. It looks like they put some adhesive to try to hold the bars in place on the rails. That's just ridiculous, IMO, and it wasn't held in pace at all when i took it out of the box.


Here's a video of what I'm talking about





<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/509304803" width="640" height="564" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen" allowfullscreen></iframe>


For a point of reference, I compare this light to the SUNRAISE qb2000, which I have also confirmed to pull 200w at the wall and have been using to keep over my mothers. I have a good friend running the SUNRAISE qb2000 on one plant in a 3x3 tent, and it's doing pretty well (see below).



Relative to the SUNRAISE qb2000, the SZHLUX 200w has the following advantages:
- Price. With @Marq1340 's discount code the SZHLUX 200w was $35+tax and the SUNRAISE qb2000 was about $90+tax
- Maximum possible intensity of light. Because the footprint of the emitting area on the SZHLUX 200w is relatively smaller, while pushing the same power through the diodes, it does have greater light intensity at the same relative distance from the fixture compared to the SUNRAISE qb2000; however, the footprint of the light is smaller, so the more highly illuminated footprint is constrained to a smaller area compared to the SUNRAISE qb2000.

Disadvantages of the SZHLUX 200w relative to SUNRAISE qb2000:
- Quality of contruction. The SZHLUX appears and feels like bad engineering and cheap construction. The SUNRAISE seems to be good quality design and construction.
- Dimmer. The two switch dimming design on the SZHLUZ just feels akward compared to the infinitely variable dial on the SUNRAISE.
- Aesthetic. I'm not a decorator, but the SZHLUX is aesthetically unattractive, and the SUNRAISE is much more attractive.

Overall, my recommendation is if you have the money to cover the $90 discounted price of the SUNRAISE qb2000, then go with that one. If you're on a super tight budget, then I don't think you will find something that makes more light than the SZHLUX for lower than the $35 discounted price.

Good Luck! Peace


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Here's my review for this light:
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


Pretty thorough review id say. In your opinion, hows the wiring quality? Waterproof-ish?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Here's my review for this light:
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


Thorough review. Great job @Tracker!! Sucks that the build quality didn't live up to the pictures on Amazon. You should leave them a review, give their team something to work towards moving forward.

Currently debating if I want to keep it or post it to Facebook market now.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Thorough review. Great job @Tracker!! Sucks that the build quality didn't live up to the pictures on Amazon. You should leave them a review, give their team something to work towards moving forward.
> 
> Currently debating if I want to keep it or post it to Facebook market now.


Its 200 watts. I'm gonna try rockin it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Its 200 watts. I'm gonna try rockin it.


If it looks somewhat waterproof, and wired well.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Its 200 watts. I'm gonna try rockin it.


You said yours comes Monday right?


The moving rails/adhesive thing was maybe the worse for me. I bump my Sunraise lights each time I open my tent, so I would need to fix the rails often using the SZHLUX. Funny the difference a couple of screws could have made.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> You said yours comes Monday right?
> 
> 
> The moving rails/adhesive thing was maybe the worse for me. I bump my Sunraise lights each time I open my tent, so I would need to fix the rails often using the SZHLUX. Funny the difference a couple of screws could have made.


Yep. That's what tracking says at least. I just need another light for my moms tent. Depending on how it does, it might be used for more than that. I'm not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> If it looks somewhat waterproof, and wired well.


The emitting surfaces of the light bars are protected by clear plastic shields. I did not mention in my review that the clear shields have some protective film on them that is kind of a bitch to remove. The protective shields on the light bars are not really tightly fitted in place by a seal. Although they will protect from little splashes, you should try to avoid splashing as much as possible. The wires from the lights bars connecting at the outer wall of the switch housing rail have connectors with threaded shields of the type that are splash resistant. Overall, I did not see a problem with the wiring. The wire job didn't look bad on mine, but I wouldn't call it "waterproof".


----------



## Tracker (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Thorough review. Great job @Tracker!! Sucks that the build quality didn't live up to the pictures on Amazon. You should leave them a review, give their team something to work towards moving forward.
> 
> Currently debating if I want to keep it or post it to Facebook market now.


I'll leave a review on Amazon when I get around to it. I'll probably put this light over a little indoor herb garden at my abuelita's house.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I'll leave a review on Amazon when I get around to it. I'll probably put this light over a little indoor herb garden at my abuelita's house.


You don't think it'll grow bud?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The emitting surfaces of the light bars are protected by clear plastic shields. I did not mention in my review that the clear shields have some protective film on them that is kind of a bitch to remove. The protective shields on the light bars are not really tightly fitted in place by a seal. Although they will protect from little splashes, you should try to avoid splashing as much as possible. The wires from the lights bars connecting at the outer wall of the switch housing rail have connectors with threaded shields of the type that are splash resistant. Overall, I did not see a problem with the wiring. The wire job didn't look bad on mine, but I wouldn't call it "waterproof".


I'll put it to the test. At least maybe it'll supplement my sf1000.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You don't think it'll grow bud?


It will be good to flower bud in a 2.5'x2.5' tent, maybe even up to a 3'x3' tent, but I have enough lights over my bud growing areas right now.

Here's the qb2000 over my mothers. I put some cheap LED bars for supplemental side lighting


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> It will be good to flower bud in a 2.5'x2.5' tent, maybe even up to a 3'x3' tent, but I have enough lights over my bud growing areas right now.
> 
> Here's the qb2000 over my mothers. I put some cheap LED bars for supplemental side lighting
> View attachment 4818516


Nice. Looks good!


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> It will be good to flower bud in a 2.5'x2.5' tent, maybe even up to a 3'x3' tent, but I have enough lights over my bud growing areas right now.
> 
> Here's the qb2000 over my mothers. I put some cheap LED bars for supplemental side lighting
> View attachment 4818516


Waiting for this to pop out of there.


How many plants are you sustaining there?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Waiting for this to pop out of there.
> View attachment 4818542
> 
> How many plants are you sustaining there?


These are the 6 mothers


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Well my light came early! Packaging was good. The build quality isn't all bad. Mines pretty sturdy, and there's no sliding on mine that I can notice. Plugged it in and it's bright! I can't put it in the tent yet because it's lights out, but I'll have more after I get it hung.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 7, 2021)

If anyone sees any must have tent deals let me know.... I need a 2x4 ideally I guess. My grow room is down for now so I gotta be stealthy while electrician does work, and 3ft or bigger won’t fit through doors to easily move around. I have some 4x4s but can’t put those up for now. Thanks.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Well my light came early! Packaging was good. The build quality isn't all bad. Mines pretty sturdy, and there's no sliding on mine that I can notice. Plugged it in and it's bright! I can't put it in the tent yet because it's lights out, but I'll have more after I get it hung.


Yo Holla, does yours not wiggle around like the light bars aren't fitted in place super securely? You don't get any sliding around or wobbling from side to side?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> If anyone sees any must have tent deals let me know.... I need a 2x4 ideally I guess. My grow room is down for now so I gotta be stealthy while electrician does work, and 3ft or bigger won’t fit through doors to easily move around. I have some 4x4s but can’t put those up for now. Thanks.


Hey @Marq1340 , have you got anything on tents? Any 2x4, 3x3, or 4x4? I know I see Gorilla stuff on growgreenmi.com all the time, but anything for the budget minded?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yo Holla, does yours not wiggle around like the light bars aren't fitted in place super securely? You don't get any sliding around or wobbling from side to side?


No, mine stays stationary. I tried to upload a video but it says it's too large, and it's not the long. I gotta pic tho. I dunno if it helps. Did you say there was plastic on the strips? All of them?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yo Holla, does yours not wiggle around like the light bars aren't fitted in place super securely? You don't get any sliding around or wobbling from side to side?


Also I noticed this... Id be careful with humidity.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No, mine stays stationary. I tried to upload a video but it says it's too large, and it's not the long. I gotta pic tho. I dunno if it helps. Did you say there was plastic on the strips? All of them?


I uploaded my video to vimeo and posted the link to the vimeo vid in the review. It showed up as an embeded video.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No, mine stays stationary. I tried to upload a video but it says it's too large, and it's not the long. I gotta pic tho. I dunno if it helps. Did you say there was plastic on the strips? All of them?


I should be receiving the 400w today. Hopefully it's of better construction than the 200w I received.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I uploaded my video to vimeo and posted the link to the vimeo vid in the review. It showed up as an embeded video.


I dunno how to do all that. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I should be receiving the 400w today. Hopefully it's of better construction than the 200w I received.


I think mines alright. I haven't got it hung in place yet but so far, so good. I did notice this also....
I don't believe that's an ideal spectrum for flower.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

yea right. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

Lifespan 10,000 hours
CMH bulbs are 20,000
Bet they left a zero


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Lifespan 10,000 hours
> CMH bulbs are 20,000
> Bet they left a zero


I hope they did! Lol


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I think mines alright. I haven't got it hung in place yet but so far, so good. I did notice this also....View attachment 4819329
> I don't believe that's an ideal spectrum for flower.


If you trust the spectral power chart in the manual, then it's acceptable spectrum for flower.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If you trust the spectral power chart in the manual, then it's acceptable spectrum for flower.


I'm using it for veg anyways, so it's fine for me.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm using it for veg anyways, so it's fine for me.


Interestingly enough, this was in my email today Seedsman article on spectrum and cannabinoids


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Interestingly enough, this was in my email today Seedsman article on spectrum and cannabinoids


I got it too. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 7, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Lifespan 10,000 hours
> CMH bulbs are 20,000
> Bet they left a zero


LMFAO, these guys aren't sure themselves..







Tracker said:


> *If* you trust the spectral power chart in the manual


That's a pretty big "if".


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, these guys aren't sure themselves..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Big if. For $35, if you're on a really tight budget, this can do something for you for cheap. I def wouldn't buy it for the full retail price.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 , have you got anything on tents? Any 2x4, 3x3, or 4x4? I know I see Gorilla stuff on growgreenmi.com all the time, but anything for the budget minded?


It's been months since I last seen a tent deal worth mentioning.


I'm literally stalking VIVOSUN's IG at the moment waiting for them to post a full refund on a tent that I can dry buds in myself. 

This was back on January 25th so I'm not sure if they're still honoring it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No, mine stays stationary. I tried to upload a video but it says it's too large, and it's not the long. I gotta pic tho. I dunno if it helps. Did you say there was plastic on the strips? All of them?


From the pictures posted by @Tracker it seems like the only thing holding these guys together is a bit of adhesive. I would think high humidity would dislodge them.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> From the pictures posted by @Tracker it seems like the only thing holding these guys together is a bit of adhesive. I would think high humidity would dislodge them.
> View attachment 4819423


The light bars are fitted into slots on the bottoms of the black rails, and there are stops that keep them from sliding beyond the end and falling off. But there are no fasteners holding them in place from sliding around in their slots. It looks like they tried to use an adhesive for that (at least on the one I received), and it failed before it even got unboxed.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The light bars are fitted into slots on the bottoms of the black rails, and there are stops that keep them from sliding beyond the end and falling off. But there are no fasteners holding them in place from sliding around in their slots. It looks like they tried to use an adhesive for that (at least on the one I received), and it failed before it even got unboxed.


Would have made more sense just to secure then to the rails. Missed opportunity.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> It's been months since I last seen a tent deal worth mentioning.
> View attachment 4819420
> 
> I'm literally stalking VIVOSUN's IG at the moment waiting for them to post a full refund on a tent that I can dry buds in myself.
> ...


Mine arrived yesterday of that deal lol. It’s too big to go through doors though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Mine arrived yesterday of that deal lol. It’s too big to go through doors though.


More than 2 weeks old

For whatever reason I never bought it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I agree. Big if. For $35, if you're on a really tight budget, this can do something for you for cheap. I def wouldn't buy it for the full retail price.


Definitely. I got it hung, so we'll see what happens. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The light bars are fitted into slots on the bottoms of the black rails, and there are stops that keep them from sliding beyond the end and falling off. But there are no fasteners holding them in place from sliding around in their slots. It looks like they tried to use an adhesive for that (at least on the one I received), and it failed before it even got unboxed.


Hmmm... kinda weird. Does yours look like this?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes, it's the same. What's holding it from sliding around on yours is an adhesive. Your adhesive is still intact. On mine, it failed before unboxing. I just got the 400w. The adhesive is still intact on that one.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker @Hollatchaboy
> 
> So $159 was already almost too good to be true ...what about
> 
> ...


I received the 400w SZHLUX light today. The adhesive holding the light bars still against the black rails is still intact on the 400w I received. Because of this, the build feels much better. It pulls 387w at the wall which is within 400w +/- 5%. It puts out a lot of light. This would definitely be good in a 3x3 tent. At the discounted price of $80, I don't think you'll find a plug and play light that puts out this much light for a lower cost. I think I'm going to find something to do with this one. See pics below.










<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/509589503" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I received the 400w SZHLUX light today. The adhesive holding the light bars still against the black rails is still intact on the 400w I received. Because of this, the build feels much better. It pulls 387w at the wall which is within 400w +/- 5%. It puts out a lot of light. This would definitely be good in a 3x3 tent. At the discounted price of $80, I don't think you'll find a plug and play light that puts out this much light for a lower cost. I think I'm going to find something to do with this one. See pics below.
> 
> View attachment 4819502
> 
> View attachment 4819503


Nice. Looks pretty solid. Let me know if you end up doing something with it, and I'll let you know how my 200 watt goes. I it in a 2x4 with an sf1000. I might try to give it a run in flower in my 3x3 just to see what it does.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey @arrowman Wondering if you also received your light today.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> More than 2 weeks old
> View attachment 4819458
> For whatever reason I never bought it.


Can you ask them if they’ll still honor it? I do this often with vivosun and wonder if they’re getting tired of me lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can you ask them if they’ll still honor it? I do this often with vivosun and wonder if they’re getting tired of me lol


I feel the same about my relationship with them as well. I'll ask though.


Negative. Dead deal.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 8, 2021)

Vivosun is offering a chainsaw on IG full refund. A fucking chainsaw.

Guess that’s one way to cut the girls down.....


----------



## arrowman (Feb 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hey @arrowman Wondering if you also received your light today.


Arrived today. Won't be unboxing til tomorrow unless I get more time. We'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 8, 2021)

$14.99
Code: 3519PVLU + $10 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3a2axGk


----------



## arrowman (Feb 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hey @arrowman Wondering if you also received your light today.


Ok, able to get it in and working. Overall...I love this light! It's bright AF.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 9, 2021)

arrowman said:


> Ok, able to get it in and working. Overall...I love this light! It's bright AF.


Good to hear.

Pictureses speak a thousand words.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

@Marq1340 So I made an Amazon review of the SZHLUX 200w including pics and video. Amazon sent me a notice that says "review could not be posted" because "review must adhere to the following guidelines", which is followed by a list of guidelines. Hahaha! What a bunch of BS! The light I received was crap, and Amazon won't let me post a review with pics and video! i messaged the seller, we'll see what they say.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 So I made an Amazon review of the SZHLUX 200w including pics and video. Amazon sent me a notice that says "review could not be posted" because "review must adhere to the following guidelines", which is followed by a list of guidelines. Hahaha! What a bunch of BS! The light I received was crap, and Amazon won't let me post a review with pics and video! i messaged the seller, we'll see what they say.


Never had that happen before. It is extremely strange the light doesn't have any reviews at all though.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Never had that happen before. It is extremely strange the light doesn't have any reviews at all though.


The review I submitted to Amazon was pretty normal, just pointed out the pros and cons and had pics/vids. I guess the seller must have protested/appealed somehow. I dont know how the process works on the back end.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The review I submitted to Amazon was pretty normal, just pointed out the pros and cons and had pics/vids. I guess the seller must have protested/appealed somehow. I dont know how the process works on the back end.


Only thing I could think of is they changed the way you can review an item that a promotional code was used for. Besides that it seems like an error or something fishy is being done. How many stars did you give it?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Only thing I could think of is they changed the way you can review an item that a promotional code was used for. Besides that it seems like an error or something fishy is being done. How many stars did you give it?


2 stars


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tracker said:


> 2 stars


Hilarious. But I agree. I still haven't opened my light so I can't give my opinion on the light. Unrelated but I haven't been able to do reviews on my main account for about 5 months now....


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hilarious. But I agree. I still haven't opened my light so I can't give my opinion on the light. Unrelated but I haven't been able to do reviews on my main account for about 5 months now....


Did you get blocked from reviewing? What happened?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 10, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Did you get blocked from reviewing? What happened?


Being bored at home last year I started to review a lot of the cheap to free items I was getting. One day I went to write a review and got this error without a single reason.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Being bored at home last year I started to review a lot of the cheap to free items I was getting. One day I went to write a review and got this error without a single reason.
> View attachment 4822011


This was the message I got


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm sure I posted a better deal months back but if you missed it this may be up your alley.


$3.50
Code: 50ONOY9S
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089GQY58L/?tag=firstonsale06-20&th=1&psc=1&m=a2mrylezxirgv5


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I'm sure I posted a better deal month back but if you missed it this may be up your alley.
> 
> 
> $3.50
> ...


Snatched! These have been useful for monitoring humidity in jars as things are curing or in storage. Can always use more of these.


----------



## Imcamping86 (Feb 10, 2021)

Pretty cool with the tube , would fit right in a tent port . https://www.amazon.com/Heater-Electric-Remote-Indoor-Ceramic/dp/B07JBP4J1N/ref=gp_aw_ybh_a_12?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0Q6K3ASZPSTDG3V4WBPQ


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Imcamping86 said:


> Pretty cool with the tube , would fit right in a tent port . https://www.amazon.com/Heater-Electric-Remote-Indoor-Ceramic/dp/B07JBP4J1N/ref=gp_aw_ybh_a_12?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0Q6K3ASZPSTDG3V4WBPQ


That is pretty nifty


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2021)

Check accuracy of these hygrometer by putting several in the same jar or bag.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 11, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Check accuracy of these hygrometer by putting several in the same jar or bag.


"A man with a watch knows what time it is. A man with two watches is never sure."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 11, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> "A man with a watch knows what time it is. A man with two watches is never sure."


"I see" said the blind man, as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 13, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Check accuracy of these hygrometer by putting several in the same jar or bag.





Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> "A man with a watch knows what time it is. A man with two watches is never sure."





PJ Diaz said:


> "I see" said the blind man, as he picked up his hammer and saw.


"The Three Blind Mice"


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nothing new as of yet

$99.93
Code: D7QMLXQ5 + $20 off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08KRKJ87P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_X8N6N8ZMB3J8Q3HZKWT8


----------



## Tracker (Feb 13, 2021)

@Marq1340 @Hollatchaboy After Amazon blocked my review on the SZHLUX 200w, they sent me a replacement. It just surprise showed up at my house today. I opened it up to find the exact same issue as the first one. The light bars slide around freely. But hey, 2 lights for $30. I'll make use of them somehow.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 13, 2021)

Sonofarm is legit. 
I sent them an email stating only including 1 light hangar instead of 2 is dangerous or cheap, maybe both.

they emailed me back apologizing, stating it was an error on the manufacturer's end.

Sonofarm bought me 2 new ratchet hangers off amazon & mailed them to me.

i suspect all lights will correctly come with 2 hangers from now on


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 @Hollatchaboy After Amazon blocked my review on the SZHLUX 200w, they sent me a replacement. It just surprise showed up at my house today. I opened it up to find the exact same issue as the first one. The light bars slide around freely. But hey, 2 lights for $30. I'll make use of them somehow.


Terrible. My box is still sealed, but like you said 2 for thirty is a good deal.

Still zero official reviews posted to this day.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Terrible. My box is still sealed, but like you said 2 for thirty is a good deal.
> 
> Still zero official reviews posted to this day.


I left a better review for the 400w than I did for the 200w. I gave it 5 star, saying in the review that it was strongly weighted by what you get for a retail price of $159. It had a mildly critical comment in the Pros and Cons. They posted the review for like half a day. Then, it disappeared.

I suggested to the vendor that they should use mechanical fasteners instead of adhesive to fix the light bars relative to the black rails. They replied, saying that their factory says the best way is to use adhesive that bonds to metal, so I responded suggesting that they figure out a different adhesive and/or method of application and joining of components.

They said they'll send me another light to test. Oh well, 3 for $30 bucks!

I highly suggest you unbox the light and check that it is good. If there's any problem, message the vendor through Amazon. If it's like my experience, they'll send you another one.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I left a better review for the 400w than I did for the 200w. I gave it 5 star, saying in the review that it was strongly weighted by what you get for a retail price of $159. It had a mildly critical comment in the Pros and Cons. They posted the review for like half a day. Then, it disappeared.
> 
> I suggested to the vendor that they should use mechanical fasteners instead of adhesive to fix the light bars relative to the black rails. They replied, saying that their factory says the best way is to use adhesive that bonds to metal, so I responded suggesting that they figure out a different adhesive and/or method of application and joining of components.
> 
> ...


I had a longer reply but my phone died... Either way I went and opened up the box to find this....


----------



## Tracker (Feb 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I had a longer reply but my phone died... Either way I went and opened up the box to find this....
> 
> View attachment 4825766


If the light bars slide around on the black rails, I suggest you send a DM to the vendor through Amazon explaining the issue. They responded to my message within two days. Keep in mind that China is having New Year right now, so they might not respond for a few days.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 14, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If the light bars slide around on the black rails, I suggest you send a DM to the vendor through Amazon explaining the issue. They responded to my message within two days. Keep in mind that China is having New Year right now, so they might not respond for a few days.


Its odd that mine doesn't slide around. I did notice though that the light is bent, or rather a little twisted. It doesn't sit flat hanging. It kind of reminds me of how a window screen twists. Lol... all in all, it still works.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If the light bars slide around on the black rails, I suggest you send a DM to the vendor through Amazon explaining the issue. They responded to my message within two days. Keep in mind that China is having New Year right now, so they might not respond for a few days.


I took your advise and got this response.

"We are sorry for this technical problem of the lamp. We have checked that the first goods have this problem and will upgrade for next goods.
If you don't want this light, please return it to Amazon, We'll refund you as soon as we can.
Regards,
Nicole"


----------



## Tracker (Feb 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I took your advise and got this response.
> 
> "We are sorry for this technical problem of the lamp. We have checked that the first goods have this problem and will upgrade for next goods.
> If you don't want this light, please return it to Amazon, We'll refund you as soon as we can.
> ...


Well...up to you. I'm going to keep what I got, because it was so inexpensive, and make it work for something.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Well...up to you. I'm going to keep what I got, because it was so inexpensive, and make it work for something.


I asked for a replacement, maybe I'll get lucky with the second light. Like you said for $35 you still can't beat that deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Stroller fan

$10
Code: W6VKM2KY
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RPTTNHF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_JGDD17SR1GSQKKFYVGAK
Note: 2600 mah battery Works on all colors




$18
Code: 50DSEVHL
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07QDXXQCD/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A21MFHUJN45CT6&psc=1
Note: Wireless 5200 mah rechargeable 9" fan


$27.00
Code: 50DZPWBV
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07FL524WB/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A21MFHUJN45CT6&psc=1
Note: 1000 mah battery, dual rotatable fans and stand. 15"


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

$78
Code: 504MJLNM + IGROWTEK10
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08GLP1JBJ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3KG8WYY4Y0KTM&psc=1
Note: 200 watts. Codes won't work for very long.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $78
> Code: 504MJLNM + IGROWTEK10
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08GLP1JBJ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3KG8WYY4Y0KTM&psc=1
> Note: 200 watts. Codes won't work for very long.
> View attachment 4828081View attachment 4828082View attachment 4828083View attachment 4828084View attachment 4828085View attachment 4828087View attachment 4828088View attachment 4828089View attachment 4828090


Well....im addicted to your deals man. Snatched one. You have to enter each of the two promo codes separately. They do work.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Well....im addicted to your deals man. Snatched one. You have to enter each of the two promo codes separately. They do work.


I have one sitting in my cart.... I want it, but I don't have a use for it unless I expand my grows. Seems like a well built light(we heard that line before).

I wasn't saying they wouldn't work, I'm just saying one or both may go away soon.



Edit: Noticed I didn't see anything about a dimmer, not that 200 watts is a lot but it's nice to not have to adjust the hight too often.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I have one sitting in my cart.... I want it, but I don't have a use for it unless I expand my grows. Seems like a well built light(we heard that line before).
> 
> I wasn't saying they wouldn't work, I'm just saying one or both may go away soon.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed no dimmer. The dimensions on this light look interesting. It's 200w spread out like the SUNRAISE, but a different footprint 23.6" x 31.4".


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yeah, I noticed no dimmer. The dimensions on this light look interesting. It's 200w spread out like the SUNRAISE, but a different footprint 23.6" x 31.4".


I watched the video on the main page since that comment and it says dimmable. My bad.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 16, 2021)

It would be nice to know what diodes they use in that light. In the specs for LED type it just says "Taiwan".

@Marq1340 if you have any codes for dehumidifiers, I could use one. The ones you posted a couple months ago are no longer valid. TIA.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It would be nice to know what diodes they use in that light. In the specs for LED type it just says "Taiwan".
> 
> @Marq1340 if you have any codes for dehumidifiers, I could use one. The ones you posted a couple months ago are no longer valid. TIA.


In the video posted it says samsung.... That could be one diode for all we know.  


And I'll keep an eye out they come by every once in a while.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I asked for a replacement, maybe I'll get lucky with the second light. Like you said for $35 you still can't beat that deal.


I'm using mine now. The plants seem to be responding well. I have it on one side of a 2x4. On the other side is a sf1000. I don't know if that makes a difference to the plants directly under the $35 one though, but it's growing up towards that one. I only have it on the 100 watt setting also.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340, you know of any deals on 6" clip on fans? If you do i would greatly appreciate knowing too. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> In the video posted it says samsung.... That could be one diode for all we know.
> 
> 
> And I'll keep an eye out they come by every once in a while.


Samsung does have a Taiwan division, but unfortunately that still doesn't tell us what diodes. A lot of these cheep units use "Samsung" as a selling point, even if they aren't the standard LM301 diodes we are familiar with from Samsung. They are using diodes which are around 25% less efficient.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Hey @Marq1340, you know of any deals on 6" clip on fans? If you do i would greatly appreciate knowing too. Lol


As of yesterday I just found these 3 but I'll check again around midnight.




__





The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


Check accuracy of these hygrometer by putting several in the same jar or bag.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Samsung does have a Taiwan division, but unfortunately that still doesn't tell us what diodes. A lot of these cheep units use "Samsung" as a selling point, even if they aren't the standard LM301 diodes we are familiar with from Samsung. They are using diodes which are around 25% less efficient.


That seems to be the trend, at least when they don't specify


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> As of yesterday I just found these 3 but I'll check again around midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro but not exactly what I'm looking for. I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet. Lol.


Whatever happened to the wall plug version of these? They worked great and I could get them to wrap around tent poles.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

$11.39
Code: 40MDWIXH
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08C7XZVFS/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1QZGX1EXRMA3K&psc=1
Note: get an accurate reserving in that wet weight!




Hollatchaboy said:


> Thanks bro but not exactly what I'm looking for. I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 4828417
> Whatever happened to the wall plug version of these? They worked great and I could get them to wrap around tent poles.



Let me know how it works. I'm trying to figure how to mount a 12" in my 4x4.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

$25.29
Code: none
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JZR6J4G/?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1&_encoding=UTF8&tag=edealinfocom-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

$7.18
Code:
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08398CRB8?smid=A1UH9MDM854ASH&psc=1&_encoding=UTF8&tag=edealinfocom-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&th=1


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $11.39
> Code: 40MDWIXH
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08C7XZVFS/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1QZGX1EXRMA3K&psc=1
> Note: get an accurate reserving in that wet weight!
> ...


Good luck. Maybe run a board across two poles and mount it to that?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Good luck. Maybe run a board across two poles and mount it to that?


I seen something like this on youtube. May just go that route.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> That seems to be the trend, at least when they don't specify


Yeah, a lot of them are using Samsung 2835 diodes, which aren't in the same ballpark as Samsung LM301 diodes.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, a lot of them are using Samsung 2835 diodes, which aren't in the same ballpark as Samsung LM301 diodes.


Spectrum wise or just efficiency ?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Spectrum wise or just efficiency ?


Efficiency. Spectrum is ok, but LM281B+ diodes only put out 165 lumen/watt vs 220 lumen/watt for LM301B diodes. That's a 25% difference in light output for the same power consumption.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Efficiency. Spectrum is ok, but LM281B+ diodes only put out 165 lumen/watt vs 220 lumen/watt for LM301B diodes. That's a 25% difference in light output for the same power consumption.


Ok cool man. That is a considerable difference.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Ok cool man. That is a considerable difference.


Yep, especially if you consider the cost over a year. Let's say that you were trying to light a 4x4 space. With LM301B diodes you could get away with 450watts of lighting, but with LM281B+ diodes you'd need 600watts for the same photons (plus you get more heat along with that extra wattage). If you are paying 20 cents per KwH, that difference adds up to $120 over the year, just for a 12/12 lighting cycle. For 18/6 in veg, it's close to $200 more you would pay in power over the year. Everyone's power costs are different tho.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yep, especially if you consider the cost over a year. Let's say that you were trying to light a 4x4 space. With LM301B diodes you could get away with 450watts of lighting, but with LM281B+ diodes you'd need 600watts for the same photons (plus you get more heat along with that extra wattage). If you are paying 20 cents per KwH, that difference adds up to $120 over the year, just for a 12/12 lighting cycle. For 18/6 in veg, it's close to $200 more you would pay in power over the year. Everyone's power costs are different tho.


Right they vary, but I see what you're saying. That extra money could go towards another light!  lol


----------



## SpideyManDan (Feb 18, 2021)

So before I spend 50 bucks on a trim bin, anyone know any deals on decent ones not priced to rip you off? Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lets see what's out there today. Fingers crossed I find some goodies.

From here on out I'll be making a conscious effort to redo the links since early in the week I received a couple cease and desist notes here.

@Tracker Finally has a review up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 19, 2021)

$99.93
Code: D7QMLXQ5 + $20 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3qHIa64


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 19, 2021)

Saw late 20 minutes left for this deal....
$87.98
Code: Add lightning Deal + $65 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3duhUZ6
Note: "310 watts" 3 cobs


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 19, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $99.93
> Code: D7QMLXQ5 + $20 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3qHIa64
> View attachment 4831489


As a Canadian this thread kills me every time lol.
I’m like sick! That could be a decent veg light let’s check it out


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 19, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> As a Canadian this thread kills me every time lol.
> I’m like sick! That could be a decent veg light let’s check it out View attachment 4831506


Ouch.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 19, 2021)

$9.99
Code: *50OSGF74* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3aCIQUU


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 19, 2021)

Nothing much this week...But that usually means something big is coming soon.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nothing much this week...But that usually means something big is coming soon.


I'm always checkin your deals. I've got some stuff going into a 4x8 this weekend with some of the deals equipment.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nothing much this week...But that usually means something big is coming soon.


If you can, keep an eye out for a decent 4x4. I found one for $89 but id like to see if i can get a better deal still. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> If you can, keep an eye out for a decent 4x4. I find one for $89 but if like to see if i can get a better deal still. Lol


Check Plant House at Growers House, got a 2.5 x 5 about 3 months ago(same $ as 4 x4). Not the lowest low priced tent but seems excellent, had a Grow Lab for 7 years before.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Check Plant House at Growers House, got a 2.5 x 5 about 3 months ago(same $ as 4 x4). Not the lowest low priced tent but seems excellent, had a Grow Lab for 7 years before.


Cool man, thanks for the info! I appreciate it!


----------



## Djw19859 (Feb 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I seen something like this on youtube. May just go that route.


i used zipties and an old wire shelf in the corner, works great.


Hollatchaboy said:


> Good luck. Maybe run a board across two poles and mount it to that?


I have another piece of it running across the “top” of my tent, it’s on its side so i have a 60x80x60, I obviously can’t flower in it, have a 5x10 on its way for that, this one is getting some t5s and becoming a clone/veg tent


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Djw19859 said:


> i used zipties and an old wire shelf in the corner, works great.
> 
> I have another piece of it running across the “top” of my tent, it’s on its side so i have a 60x80x60, I obviously can’t flower in it, have a 5x10 on its way for that, this one is getting some t5s and becoming a clone/veg tent


Great idea man! I'll be using that one if you don't mind! Lol..... thanks.


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 20, 2021)

Djw19859 said:


> i used zipties and an old wire shelf in the corner, works great.
> 
> I have another piece of it running across the “top” of my tent, it’s on its side so i have a 60x80x60, I obviously can’t flower in it, have a 5x10 on its way for that, this one is getting some t5s and becoming a clone/veg tent


You can get those wire shelving at Lowe’s for cheap and they will cut it to length for you


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for the link in the other [email protected]_alchemist

for Canadians this is a great veg light for $95 with the free shipping on Amazon.ca
(100w dimable)


https://www.amazon.ca/Phlizon-Dimmable-Spectrum-Waterproof-Hydroponic/dp/B083TM8JBL/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=phlizon+600w+dimmable&qid=1613850235&sr=8-4


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Check Plant House at Growers House, got a 2.5 x 5 about 3 months ago(same $ as 4 x4). Not the lowest low priced tent but seems excellent, had a Grow Lab for 7 years before.


how are the pin holes or bad any bad light leaks? looks like a decent tent, might grab it


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 20, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Thanks for the link in the other [email protected]_alchemist
> 
> for Canadians this is a great veg light for $95 with the free shipping on Amazon.ca
> (100w dimable)
> ...


I don't own any of their products but I like Phlizon's lights.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> how are the pin holes or bad any bad light leaks? looks like a decent tent, might grab it


Construction is solid and no pinholes or light leaks. Heavy material. Double cinch on vents is great.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I don't own any of there products but I like Phlizon lights.


Me either but my friend bought one awhile ago for like 125-140cad as a booster for his flower tent and it did it’s job. Now he just seedlings and starts veg with it and he has no complaints


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 20, 2021)

Philizon is another one of those LED companies who make cheap lights using knockoff parts. They cost less up front, but you end up paying more for it in extra electric costs and replacement costs on the back end. Plus if you consider that how much you're paying per lumen or umol on lights like that vs something with better parts which is more expensive, you might find that the more expensive light is actually a better deal. I don't own any of them personally, but Spider Farmer seems to be the one company using quality parts and keeping it relatively inexpensive. Personally I use HLG lights, which I put together in a DIY project.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Philizon is another one of those LED companies who make cheap lights using knockoff parts. They cost less up front, but you end up paying more for it in extra electric costs and replacement costs on the back end. Plus if you consider that how much you're paying per lumen or umol on lights like that vs something with better parts which is more expensive, you might find that the more expensive light is actually a better deal. I don't own any of them personally, but Spider Farmer seems to be the one company using quality parts and keeping it relatively inexpensive. Personally I use HLG lights, which I put together in a DIY project.


Do you live in the states?canadian pricing sucks.
I’m not saying this philizon is the best but for Canadians it’s a cheap veg light.
I can buy 2 of these compaired to a Mars unit. Have one in storage waiting for the first to fail 

Anytime diy is gonna win over prebuilt stuff we all know that, weather it’s a cheap build or your maxing out and making a high intensity large spread unit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 20, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Do you live in the states?canadian pricing sucks.
> I’m not saying this philizon is the best but for Canadians it’s a cheap veg light.
> I can buy 2 of these compaired to a Mars unit. Have one in storage waiting for the first to fail
> 
> Anytime diy is gonna win over prebuilt stuff we all know that, weather it’s a cheap build or your maxing out and making a high intensity large spread unit.


I do live in the states, and I can appreciate your pain up there for prices too. I never suggested a Mars light, I said Spider Farmer. I only mentioned my personal setup, so you wouldn't think I was a Spider farmer shill.

I really don't care what light anyone buys, but I do see a lot of people being fooled by these boards thinking that they are on par with other lights, which are often only a bit more expensive. I mean, we could really get into the weeds on this and compare all the different cost factors, such as light output for fixture price, and also electricity cost over time for output. There's a lot of things to consider really. My only point was to alert people that there is more to consider than up front costs, when it comes to value.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 20, 2021)

QB2000 & QB3000 are have amazon lightning deals.

QB2000 deal should stack with the code I posted yesterday making it a bit cheaper.



https://amzn.to/37v6D6T


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 20, 2021)

It's not really what you would call cheap but the lowest priced I see on amazon is 4x4x6.5
$92.12


https://amzn.to/3biCN6I


----------



## Tracker (Feb 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> QB2000 & QB3000 are have amazon lightning deals.
> 
> QB2000 deal should stack with the code I posted yesterday making it a bit cheaper.
> 
> ...


The code D7QMLXQ5 does not stack for me....Maybe because I previously used this code?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The code D7QMLXQ5 does not stack for me....Maybe because I previously used this code?


I'll give it a try


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The code D7QMLXQ5 does not stack for me....Maybe because I previously used this code?


Couldn't test to be sure. I have two different codes saved on both of my accounts that are giving different discounts.




But if you used that exact code before then it's possible that is the reason.


*EDIT: it isn't two different discounts one is charging for shipping and the other isn't. My bad*


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> It's not really what you would call cheap but the lowest priced I see on amazon is 4x4x6.5
> $92.12
> 
> 
> https://amzn.to/3biCN6I


Cool man, thanks!


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Cool man, thanks!


No problem. I know how bad amazon's search engine could be at times.

I do use this site below and others like it once in a blue moon








Jungle Search | Advanced Amazon.com Search


Advanced Amazon Search: Search Amazon.com for Percent Off Deals Eligible for Prime.




www.jungle-search.com


----------



## Djw19859 (Feb 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Philizon is another one of those LED companies who make cheap lights using knockoff parts. They cost less up front, but you end up paying more for it in extra electric costs and replacement costs on the back end. Plus if you consider that how much you're paying per lumen or umol on lights like that vs something with better parts which is more expensive, you might find that the more expensive light is actually a better deal. I don't own any of them personally, but Spider Farmer seems to be the one company using quality parts and keeping it relatively inexpensive. Personally I use HLG lights, which I put together in a DIY project.


How bad was the hlg diy? I don’t have any experience really, but I’m running a 600r and need another for my 5x10, possibly a 300L as well. I was thinking of maybe diying something with the foot print of them combined‍


----------



## Djw19859 (Feb 21, 2021)

Djw19859 said:


> How bad was the hlg diy? I don’t have any experience really, but I’m running a 600r and need another for my 5x10, possibly a 300L as well. I was thinking of maybe diying something with the foot print of them combined‍


Know this isn’t the led section, but it is the cheapest thread lol. Looking at hlgs kits, it looks like the 4 board 600w qb288 is the hlg 600 rspec or the 650? If it’s the 600, it’s cheaper to buy the preassembled one‍


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2021)

Djw19859 said:


> How bad was the hlg diy? I don’t have any experience really, but I’m running a 600r and need another for my 5x10, possibly a 300L as well. I was thinking of maybe diying something with the foot print of them combined‍


Extremely easy on a 135w board for a klutz like me. The higher power lights are really not much more involved and would order any kit with confidence. Going from scratch on a diy would be a bit more involved but easy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 21, 2021)

Djw19859 said:


> How bad was the hlg diy? I don’t have any experience really, but I’m running a 600r and need another for my 5x10, possibly a 300L as well. I was thinking of maybe diying something with the foot print of them combined‍





Djw19859 said:


> Know this isn’t the led section, but it is the cheapest thread lol. Looking at hlgs kits, it looks like the 4 board 600w qb288 is the hlg 600 rspec or the 650? If it’s the 600, it’s cheaper to buy the preassembled one‍


My rig is made up of QB96's not the more common QB288, although I do have a 288 kit for veg. The assembly is pretty easy, but you may need to do a bit of homework to be sure you have all the right parts. I got my feet wet with just one 135w QB288 kit that included all the parts, then expanded on my own from there.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 21, 2021)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!! I'm amazed this is so cheap. Snatch one, I already did: https://www.amazon.com/Govee-Thermometer-Hygrometer-Bluetooth-Temperature/dp/B07R586J37/


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 21, 2021)

Djw19859 said:


> Know this isn’t the led section, but it is the cheapest thread lol. Looking at hlgs kits, it looks like the 4 board 600w qb288 is the hlg 600 rspec or the 650? If it’s the 600, it’s cheaper to buy the preassembled one‍


One of the best and little known HLG deals is their refurbished untis: https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/refurbished-lamps


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOW!! I'm amazed this is so cheap. Snatch one, I already did: https://www.amazon.com/Govee-Thermometer-Hygrometer-Bluetooth-Temperature/dp/B07R586J37/
> 
> View attachment 4833230


Nice.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOW!! I'm amazed this is so cheap. Snatch one, I already did: https://www.amazon.com/Govee-Thermometer-Hygrometer-Bluetooth-Temperature/dp/B07R586J37/
> 
> View attachment 4833230


Pretty good. Wish I grabbed the wifi version the first time and not the bluetooth version.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Pretty good. Wish I grabbed the wifi version the first time and not the bluetooth version.


I prefer the non-wifi version myself. I already have over a dozen wifi connected devices on my tiny home network. I feel like the last thing I need if more wifi devices. I like that it will dump data to a .csv file too. Non-wifi is also great for remote locations where there is no wifi available.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I prefer the non-wifi version myself. I already have over a dozen wifi connected devices on my tiny home network. I feel like the last thing I need if more wifi devices. I like that it will dump data to a .csv file too. Non-wifi is also great for remote locations where there is no wifi available.


That's definitely a better option for you then. For me, on the other hand, I would prefer wifi since I'm away from my grow for long extended periods.


----------



## Offset_420 (Feb 21, 2021)

Does anyone have a discount code for HLG?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $78
> Code: 504MJLNM + IGROWTEK10
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08GLP1JBJ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3KG8WYY4Y0KTM&psc=1
> Note: 200 watts. Codes won't work for very long.
> View attachment 4828081View attachment 4828082View attachment 4828083View attachment 4828084View attachment 4828085View attachment 4828087View attachment 4828088View attachment 4828089View attachment 4828090


I got this light in today. It pulls a true 200w at the wall. No dimmer. Very bright. I don't understand why they built it into the enclosure. That doesn't add anything to the performance. It just adds weight, and maybe it looks aesthetically pleasing for whoever made the decision to do that. I do still prefer the SUNRAISE qb2000 over this for a 200w light because of the more even distribution of light over a more square shaped footprint, dimmer knob, and form factor. BUT this one is totally worth it at the discounted price of $78.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 21, 2021)

Offset_420 said:


> Does anyone have a discount code for HLG?


RIU10


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I got this light in today. It pulls a true 200w at the wall. No dimmer. Very bright. I don't understand why they built it into the enclosure. That doesn't add anything to the performance. It just adds weight, and maybe it looks aesthetically pleasing for whoever made the decision to do that. I do still prefer the SUNRAISE qb2000 over this for a 200w light because of the more even distribution of light over a more square shaped footprint, dimmer knob, and form factor. BUT this one is totally worth it at the discounted price of $78.
> View attachment 4833481
> 
> View attachment 4833486


Enjoying the sunraise QB2000 lights at the moment. I do wish I grabbed this light and the 400 watt light from a couple of weeks ago though. 

The cost of my two Sunraise lights were around $160 IIRC, like you said it does have a pretty good footprint, but I do wonder how they would stacked up against the $80 400 watt SZHLUX light.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Enjoying the sunraise QB2000 lights at the moment. I do wish I grabbed this light and the 400 watt light from a couple of weeks ago though.
> 
> The cost of my two Sunraise lights were around $160 IIRC, like you said it does have a pretty good footprint, but I do wonder how they would stacked up against the $80 400 watt SZHLUX light.


The 400w SZHLUX def makes significantly more light intensity compared to the SURAISE qb2000, but the build quality of the SUNRAISE is far superior. I tried to order another of the SZHLUX 400w, and it said the code is no longer valid. I'd grab another one for $80 for sure though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The 400w SZHLUX def makes significantly more light intensity compared to the SURAISE qb2000, but the build quality of the SUNRAISE is far superior. I tried to order another of the SZHLUX 400w, and it said the code is no longer valid. I'd grab another one for $80 for sure though.


Yeah I tried it not too long ago myself. Oh well, something else is bound to come that'll match or beat it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I got this light in today. It pulls a true 200w at the wall. No dimmer. Very bright. I don't understand why they built it into the enclosure. That doesn't add anything to the performance. It just adds weight, and maybe it looks aesthetically pleasing for whoever made the decision to do that. I do still prefer the SUNRAISE qb2000 over this for a 200w light because of the more even distribution of light over a more square shaped footprint, dimmer knob, and form factor. BUT this one is totally worth it at the discounted price of $78.
> View attachment 4833481
> 
> View attachment 4833486


I paid like 109 for my sun raise and it’s pretty tight. The 3030 smd is like 25% less efficient than the 301s, but the spread is nice and the assembly is quality. I have it in a 2 x 2.5 tent I’m gonna do some breeding in. Four of these would cover a 5x5 pretty well.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I paid like 109 for my sun raise and it’s pretty tight. The 3030 smd is like 25% less efficient than the 301s, but the spread is nice and the assembly is quality. I have it in a 2 x 2.5 tent I’m gonna do some breeding in. Four of these would cover a 5x5 pretty well.


301's are 3030's. Sunraise are 2835's. I personally use 5050's for flower.






3030 LEDs | SAMSUNG LED


Top performance in mid power LEDs. Unmatched high efficacy allows extraordinary productivity, with line-ups to meet various general lighting market needs.




www.samsung.com









__





2835 LEDs | SAMSUNG LED


Highly cost-effective universal mid power LEDs. Most cost-effective mid-power LED assures productive indoor performance.




www.samsung.com









__





LUXEON 5050


LUXEON 5050 LEDs are multi-die, high power white LEDs that provides high luminance output in a robust, cost effective, single optic package.




www.lumileds.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2021)

If you remember the VIVOSUN post I made a little while back this might interest you. They are back from new years break.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you remember the VIVOSUN post I made a little while back this might interest you. They are back from new years break.
> View attachment 4833591View attachment 4833592


I forgot what to do again to get refund


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I forgot what to do again to get refund


Once you receive the item send then these things to their instagram

1. Your order number
2. Your paypal email
3. Leave a positive, neutral, or negative review of the item.
4. Show proof that the review was posted
5. Wait for then to send the refund through

I don't think he does my h of anything over the weekend from my experience.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

Wondering if this could be converted into a drying area? 
I'm sure they will be posting a tent soon though.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Wondering if this could be converted into a drying area?
> I'm sure they will be posting a tent soon though.
> 
> View attachment 4833649


Opaque walls would be better.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I do live in the states, and I can appreciate your pain up there for prices too. I never suggested a Mars light, I said Spider Farmer. I only mentioned my personal setup, so you wouldn't think I was a Spider farmer shill.
> 
> I really don't care what light anyone buys, but I do see a lot of people being fooled by these boards thinking that they are on par with other lights, which are often only a bit more expensive. I mean, we could really get into the weeds on this and compare all the different cost factors, such as light output for fixture price, and also electricity cost over time for output. There's a lot of things to consider really. My only point was to alert people that there is more to consider than up front costs, when it comes to value.


Ya, I thought you were an HLG shill, lol.

You're the one who influenced me to buy 6 HLG QB96's.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Enjoying the sunraise QB2000 lights at the moment. I do wish I grabbed this light and the 400 watt light from a couple of weeks ago though.
> 
> The cost of my two Sunraise lights were around $160 IIRC, like you said it does have a pretty good footprint, but I do wonder how they would stacked up against the $80 400 watt SZHLUX light.


I like my 200 watt szhlux, so do my plants. Lol. I should've gotten the 400 though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The 400w SZHLUX def makes significantly more light intensity compared to the SURAISE qb2000, but the build quality of the SUNRAISE is far superior. I tried to order another of the SZHLUX 400w, and it said the code is no longer valid. I'd grab another one for $80 for sure though.


For that price, I would've made my own frame for it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Opaque walls would be better.


No idea what that is.

But I do have a degree in Google searches.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No idea what that is.
> 
> But I do have a degree in Google searches.


Opaque means not see thru.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Opaque means not see thru.


Thanks.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

The one I have now seems to be working fine.


*BUT *it doesn't look this good. I'm buying this since it's basically free.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The one I have now seems to be working fine.
> View attachment 4834596
> 
> *BUT *it doesn't look this good. I'm buying this since it's basically free.


Where do I get one of those?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Where do I get one of those?





https://amzn.to/2Meq9xa



A few other steps needed to get it free though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> https://amzn.to/2Meq9xa
> 
> 
> 
> A few other steps needed to get it free though.


Are they hard?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Are they hard?







__





The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


Does anyone have a discount code for HLG?



www.rollitup.org





Once you receive the item, send them these things to their Instagram.

1. Your order number.
2. Your paypal email.
3. Leave a review. It could be a positive, neutral, or a negative review. Doesn't matter.
4. Show proof that the review was posted by Amazon. (I've recently noticed some reviews take a few days untill they are approved)
5. Wait for them to send the refund through.

I don't think he does much of anything over the weekend from my experience.


----------



## smoothJoe (Feb 23, 2021)

Auto drip feeder for the smaller grows, mate of mine swears by it

Can water 10 pots plants at the same time with any size rez















Automatic Drip Irrigation System Plant Self Watering Timer Holiday Greenhouse UK | eBay


Portable and easy to assemble. - Auto & Manual Watering / Fertilizing: 1. You can set from 1 second to 99 seconds, then if need more, you can continue press showing H2 OR H3. H2=120s or H3=180s. - Safety No Leaking: Accurate connection between tube, dripper connector, and dripper without any...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## yinyang814 (Feb 23, 2021)

Free sample of organic nutes from AgroThrive, 70% quick release 30% slow, just pay $4.95 shipping. Figured this might be good for my next grow if I accidentally top-dress my soil too late with my dry amendments.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone looking for cheap LEDs on Amazon shouldn't pass this one by. Can't really beat a 100watt fixture using a Meanwell XLG driver and Samsung LM301B diodes for $68: https://www.amazon.com/BLOOMSPECT-Spectrum-Growing-Compatible-MeanWell/dp/B087GF3DFH/


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i ordered it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Ok i ordered it.


Nice. Mine came yesterday. Hope it's accurate.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice. Mine came yesterday. Hope it's accurate.


Me too!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice. Mine came yesterday. Hope it's accurate.


I got my Govee bluetooth temp/humidity sensor a couple days ago, and it's been bang-on accurate compared to my current gauge. I'll say, the export function on the Govee is truly eye-opening. Now, I have a real picture of what's happening to temp and humidity hour by hour. I've made a couple of enviro adjustments based on this new found data, which I believe will improve my grow.


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

Cheapest price on quality inline fans I've been able to find. I buy my Vortex power fans from these guys. 10 year warranty. Best in the industry.

https://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/Vortex-Powerfans-VTX-Series-Inline-Fan


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I got my Govee bluetooth temp/humidity sensor a couple days ago, and it's been bang-on accurate compared to my current gauge. I'll say, the export function on the Govee is truly eye-opening. Now, I have a real picture of what's happening to temp and humidity hour by hour. I've made a couple of enviro adjustments based on this new found data, which I believe will improve my grow.


Day by day, week by week, and even month by month. Very good details are kept in the app. Great information to have stored. The VIVOSUN will be free so I also can't pass that up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Cheapest price on quality inline fans I've been able to find. I buy my Vortex power fans from these guys. 10 year warranty. Best in the industry.
> 
> https://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/Vortex-Powerfans-VTX-Series-Inline-Fan


10 years is a very long time. How long have you owned the one you have now?


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 10 years is a very long time. How long have you owned the one you have now?


The oldest one I have is about 3 years old. I recently purchased a VTX600L 6" operating at 293CFM to move cold air into my flower room during lights on in the winter months so I don't have to run my portable AC. Works like a charm. 



Had to wrap it in insulation tape to prevent condensation. Pumping 5 degree air into a 80 degree room makes condensation drip heavily from the ducting. I installed insulated ducting. Problem solved. 




Yes, it was a bitch 

I've only had 2 fans fail thus far in my 12 years of growing. Both were hydro farm active air brand. Both failed in under 2 years. Total garbage. The oldest fan I own is a Soler and Palau TD-125 I bought almost 13 years ago based on recommendations from the RIU growing guru's of that era on my very first grow. I recently took it apart and cleaned it. Still works like a top. Apparently those RIU gurus knew their shit  However, Vortex offers a 10 year warranty versus the S&P 5 year warranty. I prefer the Vortex line. They seem more solidly built. You can't argue with 12 years of flawless performance though. Either brand will get you a solid fan. I recently bought another S&P TD-150 that sits in between the ducting of two 5'x5' nurseries to pull air out of tent a and push it into tent b. This prevents the walls of the tents from sucking in due to negative pressure. I create perfect balance with speed controllers so the walls of the tents do not suck in. This creates more space within the tent for the plants to grow.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ve got two old 4 inch vortex fans without the speed adjustment and there still running strong 8-9 years later.
Granted I do take them apart once a year and blow them out with my compressor and use some white lithium grease to keep them tip top
Edit-I gifted them to my friend with a temp controller when he got into growing and he’s been using them for the last year too lol


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> The oldest one I have is about 3 years old. I recently purchased a VTX600L 6" operating at 293CFM to move cold air into my flower room during lights on in the winter months so I don't have to run my portable AC. Works like a charm. I've only had 2 fans fail thus far in my 12 years of growing. Both were hydro farm active air brand. Both failed in under 2 years. Total garbage. The oldest fan I own is a Soler and Palau TD-125 I bought almost 13 years ago based on recommendations from the RIU growing guru's of that era on my very first grow. I recently took it apart and cleaned it. Still works like a top. Apparently those RIU gurus knew their shit  However, Vortex offers a 10 year warranty versus the S&P 5 year warranty. I prefer the Vortex line. They seem more solidly built. You can't argue with 12 years of flawless performance though. Either brand will get you a solid fan. I recently bought another S&P TD-150 that sits in between the ducting of two 5'x5' nurseries to pull air out of tent a and push it into tent b. This prevents the walls of the tents from sucking in due to negative pressure. I create perfect balance with speed controllers so the walls of the tents do not suck in. This creates more space within the tent for the plants to grow.


I also have a small 4inch s&p it’s got a little less cfm than the vortex but way quieter!
Edit- s&p has been running strong 9-10 years


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I also have a small 4inch s&p it’s got a little less cfm than the vortex but way quieter!
> Edit- s&p has been running strong 9-10 years


Right on point. The S&P is whisper quiet. When my 497CFM vortex fires up at lights on in the flower room it rattles the floor and sounds like a small jet engine firing up. It pains me a little every time I see someone buy one of those low quality AC infinity fans. Warrantied for 2 years. For a reason


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Cheapest price on quality inline fans I've been able to find. I buy my Vortex power fans from these guys. 10 year warranty. Best in the industry.
> 
> https://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/Vortex-Powerfans-VTX-Series-Inline-Fan


You can get programmable ac infinity inline fans for the same price. 28 watts vs 80 watts too on the 4”for the same cfm in a slimmer profile and u can easily disassemble them to clean.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Right on point. The S&P is whisper quiet. When my 497CFM vortex fires up at lights on in the flower room it rattles the floor and sounds like a small jet engine firing up. It pains me a little every time I see someone buy one of those low quality AC infinity fans. Warrantied for 2 years. For a reason


You’ll save enough in electricity every 2 years to buy a new one if it actually fails


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You can get programmable ac infinity inline fans for the same price. 28 watts vs 80 watts too on the 4”for the same cfm in a slimmer profile and u can easily disassemble them to clean.


You understand watts = power, right?  And 2 year's warranty is not the same as a 10 year warranty? Just checking


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You’ll save enough in electricity every 2 years to buy a new one if it actually fails


When you're cooling 3200W of HID HPS lamps and 1110W of LED boards power and reliability are king. I started growing 12 years ago and can't imagine what I would need to program my fan for. I use timers when needed. Power and reliability are the most important things to consider when purchasing a fan. Manufacturer's warranty their products for their expected lifespan. 2 years wreaks of poor quality and workmanship. And is the reason you'll never find one in a professional grow room


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> You understand watts = power, right?  And 2 year's warranty is not the same as a 10 year warranty? Just checking


Power don’t equal efficiency


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> When you're cooling 3200W of HID HPS lamps and 1110W of LED boards power and reliability are king. I started growing 12 years ago and can't imagine what I would need to program my fan for. I use timers when needed. Power and reliability are the most important things to consider when purchasing a fan. Manufacturer's warranty their products for their expected lifespan. 2 years wreaks of poor quality and workmanship. And is the reason you'll never find one in a professional grow room


Most “professional grow rooms” are sealed and don’t use inline fans


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Most “professional grow rooms” are sealed and don’t use inline fans


I never said I was a professional. I'm just a cat that likes to grow good dope and I believe in buying quality equipment. Don't you? I recently installed a new 8 light controller which has been very nice. With the 6 gauge wire, breaker, and controller it was about $250 and half a day's work. I try to make one solid upgrade each flower cycle. It's a process. I also bought a nice work cart, a dust vac, and some very convenient 5 gallon bucket dolly's. One step at a time, right? Rome wasn't built over night sir. The next upgrade is a big one for me which is in preparation for the natural gas co2 generator. My neighbor is an electrician and offered to help me install a mini split with heat pump. The portable AC goes away permanently, and the ground work has been laid for the natural gas co2 generator upgrade. One step at a time. As soon as I get my flux capacitor in this baby really goes into overdrive


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Power don’t equal efficiency


Which equipment are you recommending?

Edit: I read back and saw you like the AC infinity fans. Look, they're not junk. They have great reviews because a lot of people like them and that's because they've had good experiences. I have no ax to grind with anyone that buys one. I just prefer a more reliable piece of equipment with a robust warranty. The reason vortex can offer a 10 year warranty is due to the way the fan is engineered. It's not just a label on the box. The electric savings you point out is negligible. I'm running 3200w of HID lighting and 1110w of LED lighting in my flower room. I'm not going to quibble over a few watts of electricity consumption. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## guitarguy10 (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Which equipment are you recommending?
> 
> Edit: I read back and saw you like the AC infinity fans. Look, they're not junk. They have great reviews because a lot of people like them and that's because they've had good experiences. I have no ax to grind with anyone that buys one. I just prefer a more reliable piece of equipment with a robust warranty. The reason vortex can offer a 10 year warranty is due to the way the fan is engineered. It's not just a label on the box. The electric savings you point out is negligible. I'm running 3200w of HID lighting and 1110w of LED lighting in my flower room. I'm not going to quibble over a few watts of electricity consumption. That's my story and I'm sticking to it





jonnynobody said:


> I never said I was a professional. I'm just a cat that likes to grow good dope and I believe in buying quality equipment. Don't you? I recently installed a new 8 light controller which has been very nice. With the 6 gauge wire, breaker, and controller it was about $250 and half a day's work. I try to make one solid upgrade each flower cycle. It's a process. I also bought a nice work cart, a dust vac, and some very convenient 5 gallon bucket dolly's. One step at a time, right? Rome wasn't built over night sir. The next upgrade is a big one for me which is in preparation for the natural gas co2 generator. My neighbor is an electrician and offered to help me install a mini split with heat pump. The portable AC goes away permanently, and the ground work has been laid for the natural gas co2 generator upgrade. One step at a time. As soon as I get my flux capacitor in this baby really goes into overdrive


Imagine being disabled and needing to grow your own medicine ... when $250 is about your entire months worth of income.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 25, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> I never said I was a professional. I'm just a cat that likes to grow good dope and I believe in buying quality equipment. Don't you? I recently installed a new 8 light controller which has been very nice. With the 6 gauge wire, breaker, and controller it was about $250 and half a day's work. I try to make one solid upgrade each flower cycle. It's a process. I also bought a nice work cart, a dust vac, and some very convenient 5 gallon bucket dolly's. One step at a time, right? Rome wasn't built over night sir. The next upgrade is a big one for me which is in preparation for the natural gas co2 generator. My neighbor is an electrician and offered to help me install a mini split with heat pump. The portable AC goes away permanently, and the ground work has been laid for the natural gas co2 generator upgrade. One step at a time. As soon as I get my flux capacitor in this baby really goes into overdrive


I ran hps for years but switched to all led a year ago. I’ll never go back... save on electric just running the led and use way less ac in the hot months. The ability to program the fans are huge for me. I run 5x5’s and I can pretty much ensure temps are spot on where I need them with the ac infinity. Mine seem solid as hell and I love that you can break them apart to clean em.


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 25, 2021)

guitarguy10 said:


> Imagine being disabled and needing to grow your own medicine ... when $250 is about your entire months worth of income.


My wife is a disabled cancer survivor. She makes a little over 4 times that, but it's still not much. I'm fortunate and thankful that she's still alive. I grow for both of us.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thermo/Hygro
$16.14
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08CGM8DC7/ref=gbmg_mob_s-4_ca7b_929f7fc9?smid=A2KZ7X05DCDJDL&dealid=929f7fc9&pf_rd_p=bb8c226d-e013-4da9-9598-1144def6ca7b&pf_rd_s=slot-4&pf_rd_t=35801&pf_rd_i=18&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=37FDW7XHQJ412MT5HZZY


----------



## arrowman (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for all your work here Marq1340!


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 28, 2021)

arrowman said:


> Thanks for all your work here Marq1340!


You're welcome! Just returning the favor for all the help I get here from everyone!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> You're welcome! Just returning the favor for all the help I get here from everyone!


These pics are from a grow of a good friend of mine. He's not on RIU, but I sent him the code to buy the SUNRAISE qb2000 back when @Marq1340 first posted the discount code in November 2020. He's coming down the home stretch in a 3x3 tent. This is the first verifiable finish I've seen under the qb2000. It's still got a couple weeks. I'll post final numbers when it's done.


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 1, 2021)

6 inch clip fan 289 cfm from lowes for $10.98




https://www.lowes.com/pd/6-in-2-Speed-Indoor-Desk-Fan/1000385469


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 1, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> 6 inch clip fan 289 cfm from lowes for $10.98
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I happen to have that exact fan. It's a decent fan, but I don't believe it moves anywhere near 289 cfm.


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I happen to have that exact fan. It's a decent fan, but I don't believe it moves anywhere near 289 cfm.


Yeah I thought same thing when I powered it but compared to the $20 ones from Amazon it's a deal. I got 2 of the Lowe's ones and two of the Geniuses ones in all 4 corners facing up towards my exhaust fan in middle of ceiling.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 2, 2021)

$3.25
Code: 75L7DCDB 
Link: https://amzn.to/3sT0g5Z


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 2, 2021)

$5.00
Code: 75EIJBEP (same code from above)
Link: https://amzn.to/3qa9Sr3
Note: Two pack


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 3, 2021)

Hyperlite- Groplanner
Normally $140. 30% off sale= $99.

150W Full spectrum Qboard, 756pcs (Samsung 301h equivalent), Red/IR, wifi controller app.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DKYV518/ref=dp_iou_view_product_mobile?ie=UTF8&psc=1



There's 1 less in stock now...


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you remember the VIVOSUN post I made a little while back this might interest you. They are back from new years break.
> View attachment 4833591View attachment 4833592


Yeah...Vivosun that just billed our card 5 separate times before we caught it?
Just needed a card to verify huh?

SCAM ALERT.
I'm more than happy to provide details to any others prior to jumping into the abyss.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Yeah...Vivosun that just billed our card 5 separate times before we caught it?
> Just needed a card to verify huh?
> 
> SCAM ALERT.
> I'm more than happy to provide details to any others prior to jumping into the abyss.


Any info on that? I’ve ordered from vivosun 10s of times.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any info on that? I’ve ordered from vivosun 10s of times.


Via "deal" on Instagram?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Via "deal" on Instagram?


Yes. Atleast ten times.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 4, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Via "deal" on Instagram?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Well that’s interesting. I’ve never had a bad experience except one time they thought I was gonna forget about 60 bucks they owed me and it took a few days but all good...

hate to go here but lololol you won the chainsaw combo? Nice lol. I was gonna “test” it for free but the bar is only....8 or 10 inches long. Aka useless.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Well that’s interesting. I’ve never had a bad experience except one time they thought I was gonna forget about 60 bucks they owed me and it took a few days but all good...
> 
> hate to go here but lololol you won the chainsaw combo? Nice lol. I was gonna “test” it for free but the bar is only....8 or 10 inches long. Aka useless.


Lol, quite the saw huh?
No, I told my woman to watch the deals listed on their IG (based on this thread) and she "won".


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Lol, quite the saw huh?
> No, I told my woman to watch the deals listed on their IG (based on this thread) and she "won".


I would have told them to fuck off after they asked for card info for something straight up free. The stuff I do is only a percent of a refund, back to PayPal. I make sure to confirm they say in words yes they agree to refund blah blah so as if they don’t, I’ll have proof to get the money back. It seems very odd you were redirected to some odd site and was charged many times. Are you sure that’s the real vivosun page and not a scam page? Like I said in my experience they’re basically the McDonald’s of grow shit. Not the best. But everyone’s used them once or twice before and it’s available product everywhere. Seems so odd that they’d scam you out of a few bucks.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I would have told them to fuck off after they asked for card info for something straight up free. The stuff I do is only a percent of a refund, back to PayPal. I make sure to confirm they say in words yes they agree to refund blah blah so as if they don’t, I’ll have proof to get the money back. It seems very odd you were redirected to some odd site and was charged many times. Are you sure that’s the real vivosun page and not a scam page? Like I said in my experience they’re basically the McDonald’s of grow shit. Not the best. But everyone’s used them once or twice before and it’s available product everywhere. Seems so odd that they’d scam you out of a few bucks.


To be accurate, it wasn't myself that got scammed, but rather my fiance. I gave her a link to vivosun official IG I copy/pasted from earlier in the thread.
I agree, when they asked for credit card info a big f☆☆☆ off would have come from me in short order.


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 4, 2021)

That's a scam page. The official one is @vivosun.official. I'm sorry man but you got phished. The one you were talking to is vivosun_offical. 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> That's a scam page. The official one is @vivosun.official. I'm sorry man but you got phished. The one you were talking to is vivosun_offical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green refuge is correct! I knew something was up. Everyone may not love vivosun products but they seem like a stand up company!
Here’s the real vivosun page.


notice the period instead of an underscore


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Green refuge is correct! I knew something was up. Everyone may not love vivosun products but they seem like a stand up company!
> Here’s the real vivosun page.
> View attachment 4844117
> 
> notice the period instead of an underscore


Like you said their products aren't for everyone but they are known for exceptional customer service and they're a global company they wouldn't do such a thing for $50 bucks. 

@keiserrott
I bet if you contact the real Vivosun sun and tell them what happened they might do something for. Send you a free product or give you a discount code.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 4, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> To be accurate, it wasn't myself that got scammed, but rather my fiance. I gave her a link to vivosun official IG I copy/pasted from earlier in the thread.
> I agree, when they asked for credit card info a big f☆☆☆ off would have come from me in short order.





Green Refuge said:


> That's a scam page. The official one is @vivosun.official. I'm sorry man but you got phished. The one you were talking to is vivosun_offical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 4, 2021)

That being a scam page makes sense. I couldn't believe it when she told me about what happened, especially after all the favorable commentary here.
Somewhat relieving.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 5, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Yeah...Vivosun that just billed our card 5 separate times before we caught it?
> 
> Just needed a card to verify huh?
> 
> ...



Just getting caught up. This is terrible.





PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4844137


I saw this earlier but didn't give it a second thought. Sad.

I'm sure they got over on a couple of unsuspecting contestants.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve never had a bad experience except one time they thought I was gonna forget about 60 bucks they owed me and it took a few days but all good...


I decided to try their "tester" option on a $14 grinder, just to see how swift the process was before going bigger. I was pretty easy, but I did have to remind the vivosun dude to process the refund a few days after I had submitted the review and all requested info.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I decided to try their "tester" option on a $14 grinder, just to see how swift the process was before going bigger. I was pretty easy, but I did have to remind the vivosun dude to process the refund a few days after I had submitted the review and all requested info.


I've literally had to remind him just two days ago.

I would say be careful reviewing items like this because Amazon watches for purchase and review spikes. And may response accordingly.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I've literally had to remind him just two days ago.
> 
> I would say be careful reviewing items like this because Amazon watches for purchase and review spikes. And may response accordingly.


Yes, I noticed that it took a couple/few days for Amazon to approve the review. I could imagine that it would be a problem if they decided to reject a review for a higher ticket item, but I guess that's what Kohl's Store Amazon returns are for.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, I noticed that it took a couple/few days for Amazon to approve the review. I could imagine that it would be a problem if they decided to reject a review for a higher ticket item, but I guess that's what Kohl's Store Amazon returns are for.


Hilarious.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 5, 2021)

$8.49
Code: ZFBLDLUU
Link: https://amzn.to/3rwpWoJ
Note: 2.7 liter Water filter


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 7, 2021)

$18.19
Code: 30LCDYJN
Link: https://amzn.to/3ehBuIt
Note: 12 outlets, 4x usb mini inputs a d 1x usb type c inputs


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $18.19
> Code: 30LCDYJN
> Link: https://amzn.to/3ehBuIt
> Note: 12 outlets, 4x usb mini inputs a d 1x usb type c inputs
> View attachment 4846966


Just what I need. I hate how many plugs I have to use for my rig. Can’t imagine a extender to a surge protector is the best....


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 8, 2021)

8"x9", 600/900/1500w manual controls space heater on sale @ Walmart for $9.99. *600/900w settings can be used with a standard Inkbird/Vivosun/etc. heat mat temperature controller. (1500w will blow the controller.)*


----------



## Tracker (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340 ! Have you got any discount codes for lights? All the other ones I got have homes now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 ! Have you got any discount codes for lights? All the other ones I got have homes now.


Haven't seen anything I felt was worth posting, but I'll definitely let you know tonight if I see anything.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 9, 2021)

Good deal if you have Amazon/instagram/Paypal


Own the hygrometer/thermometer not bad for $0



*Disclaimers* *To be sure these promotions are still current I would contact "vivosun.official" on instagram. Amazon could also flag your account and restrict some to all of your abilities to leave reviews. I am not responsible for any negative outcomes.*


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Good deal if you have Amazon/instagram/Paypal
> 
> View attachment 4848893
> Own the hygrometer/thermometer not bad for $0
> ...


I could do for a better PH pen but I'll pass on this deal. Need tents. Good luck.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I could do for a better PH pen but I'll pass on this deal. Need tents. Good luck.








Hydroponics & Growers - GROW TENTS - Advance Grow Tents - Page 1 - AC Infinity







www.acinfinity.com




15% off coupon code: CANUCK15


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 9, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Hydroponics & Growers - GROW TENTS - Advance Grow Tents - Page 1 - AC Infinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome thank you! I just ordered my Controller 67!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 9, 2021)

Got the pen. Thanks dog


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 9, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Hydroponics & Growers - GROW TENTS - Advance Grow Tents - Page 1 - AC Infinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still one of the best looking tents I've seen online. The code brings it down to the price they it have on amazon.


I'm just slightly too frugal to pay it though.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I could do for a better PH pen but I'll pass on this deal. Need tents. Good luck.





Moabfighter said:


> Got the pen. Thanks dog


I grabbed one too. I have basically the same model already with a different branding, but it's always nice to have a couple of meters in case one takes a crap, and also to check against each other.

Pro tip: make sure you have storage solution on hand for ph pen longevity.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I grabbed one too. I have basically the same model already with a different branding, but it's always nice to have a couple of meters in case one takes a crap, and also to check against each other.
> 
> Pro tip: make sure you have storage solution on hand for ph pen longevity.


Can’t wait to be able to check ph and ppm on one pen lol.
Storage solution? What’s that?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t wait to be able to check ph and ppm on one pen lol.
> Storage solution? What’s that?


It's super nice to do it both with one pen.

I used to wonder the same thing about the storage solution, and used to just store mine in ph7 buffer or no solution at all. I never could figure out why all my ph meters went bad so quick. It only takes like 3 to 5 small drops in the cap when you are done checking ph/ec, so a little lasts a long time.






What is 'KCl Storage Solution'?


KCl, or Potassium Chloride, is a storage and hydration solution for pH pens and probes



support.bluelab.com





You can get it on amazon or your local hydro store: https://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-STSOL100-Probe-Soil-Tester/dp/B00CJIDH7Y

You can also make your own with the salts used in water softeners if you wanna go that route.


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you remember the VIVOSUN post I made a little while back this might interest you. They are back from new years break.
> View attachment 4833591View attachment 4833592


Is it too late to do this on the caddy ?


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 10, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Is it too late to do this on the caddy ?





Green Refuge said:


> Is it too late to do this on the caddy ?


I wouldn't know for sure. Take the photo and ask over at the official IG page.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 10, 2021)

Anyone else curious to *see *what's available tonight?

$10.39
Code: *208IAQEF*
Link: https://amzn.to/38qPLyP


$10.79
Code: *55KEOUI1*
Link: https://amzn.to/3taqCAt


$24.99
Code: OUHLLLIO
Link: https://amzn.to/3bzsVqR
Note: Was being lazy this past Monday I put the humidifier in the sink to refill it, one popping sound later and I was down one humidifier. Just bought two of these. Also this one is safe to refill in the sink. 4L


$14.29
Code: R4O2CYST
Link: https://amzn.to/2N1LhqQ
Note: 2.5L Pitcher Filter


$15.50
Code: 508WF7Y2
Link: https://amzn.to/3vjfy63
Note: Measuring kit

Sadly no lights tonight


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 11, 2021)

For those in between times.

$20
Code: *20UQ26U6* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3qEzEDY


----------



## SBBCal (Mar 11, 2021)

Came across this . SMD diodes but has the MW 100w . $45 OFF coupon. So $45 total. Seems like a decent cheap light if you need some extra bump in flower . 


https://www.amazon.com/U-MAX-Waterproof-UMAX-1000-Compatible-Greenhouse/dp/B08CGLF1ZK


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Mar 11, 2021)

100 Blue Jag f1 females for $100. Hard to beat for such a great producer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> For those in between times.
> 
> $20
> Code: *20UQ26U6*
> ...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 11, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Came across this . SMD diodes but has the MW 100w . $45 OFF coupon. So $45 total. Seems like a decent cheap light if you need some extra bump in flower .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/U-MAX-Waterproof-UMAX-1000-Compatible-Greenhouse/dp/B08CGLF1ZK


No real info about the diodes (LM301 are also SMD 3030, but I doubt they used them). Definitely a deal with the $45 off coupon tho for anyone on a budget.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Still one of the best looking tents I've seen online. The code brings it down to the price they it have on amazon.
> 
> 
> I'm just slightly too frugal to pay it though.


unfrugal yourself for this one, worth it. my 4x4 came yesterday, no bullshit quality is as good as my old gorilla. Material really does feel like 2000D, zippers are smooth as butter and no damn pinholes everywhere. just not a fan of their plate addition in the front, guess its cool if you use controllers... these are a leap beyond vivosun and only $20-30 more....... AND the black and silver raider colors


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 11, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> unfrugal yourself for this one, worth it. my 4x4 came yesterday, no bullshit quality is as good as my old gorilla. Material really does feel like 2000D, zippers are smooth as butter and no damn pinholes everywhere. just not a fan of their plate addition in the front, guess its cool if you use controllers... these are a leap beyond vivosun and only $20-30 more....... AND the black and silver raider colors


thanks ive been waiting on a solid review of these


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Anybody know of any deals on a decent garden sprayer?


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Anybody know of any deals on a decent garden sprayer?


What size? I just got a 2 gallon sprayer to replace my old half gallon sprayer, used a $5 off from Ace.

Just seen this.

$6.00
Code: 60CSQS9B
Link: https://amzn.to/3bFITzK


$20.94
Code: Lightning Deal
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VJNB5SR/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=sl1&tag=salesaholic-20&linkId=4f8cdccd01d00b8159ed70f4e43a67ac&language=en_US
Note: 1½ gallon. Most or app sizes on sale for 3+ more hours


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2021)

That sprayer is in my room. Paid $10 at a local discount store. They do work well.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> That sprayer is in my room. Paid $10 at a local discount store. They do work well.


Which


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2021)

Actually it was Fred's which went under a couple years ago, I think I may have also seen them at Megalamart and Dollar General.


----------



## anexgrower (Mar 12, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Came across this . SMD diodes but has the MW 100w . $45 OFF coupon. So $45 total. Seems like a decent cheap light if you need some extra bump in flower .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/U-MAX-Waterproof-UMAX-1000-Compatible-Greenhouse/dp/B08CGLF1ZK


"The SMD3030 beads provide superior energy efficiency of 2.9 umol/J and high PAR/LUMEN output([email protected]")"
This seems too good to not be Samsung diodes, but if they were Samsung they would be bragging about it... but for $45 the power supply is worth it, if it's really Mean Well...


----------



## Pmurp (Mar 12, 2021)

I took a quick skim through the last couple pages of this thread. But has anyone seen any good deals on tents? Preferably through amazon


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 12, 2021)

Pmurp said:


> I took a quick skim through the last couple pages of this thread. But has anyone seen any good deals on tents? Preferably through amazon


I got an ipower tent for $92.


Here's a critiqued search you can use.


Amazon.com : 4x4 Grow tent




Keyword for that link was 4x4 here is a more general search.



Amazon.com : Grow tent


----------



## Tracker (Mar 12, 2021)

Pmurp said:


> I took a quick skim through the last couple pages of this thread. But has anyone seen any good deals on tents? Preferably through amazon


Check cashbackbase and search for "grow". They do rebates through paypal. There was a 4x4 vivosun on there the other day


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> What size? I just got a 2 gallon sprayer to replace my old half gallon sprayer, used a $5 off from Ace.
> 
> Just seen this.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Marq1340, I just got it!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 12, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> "The SMD3030 beads provide superior energy efficiency of 2.9 umol/J and high PAR/LUMEN output([email protected]")"
> This seems too good to not be Samsung diodes, but if they were Samsung they would be bragging about it... but for $45 the power supply is worth it, if it's really Mean Well...


They are lying though. The test results will be closer to 2.1 u/j. Ask for a test result, and check the math. There's literally no way in hell that light puts out 2.9 u/j. I'd bet my overpriced house in Cali on it. 

Also that specific Meanwell driver costs $25 retail.


----------



## anexgrower (Mar 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> They are lying though. The test results will be closer to 2.1 u/j. Ask for a test result, and check the math. There's literally no way in hell that light puts out 2.9 u/j. I'd bet my overpriced house in Cali on it.
> 
> Also that specific Meanwell driver costs $25 retail.


Where do you get it that cheap?


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 12, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Hydroponics & Growers - GROW TENTS - Advance Grow Tents - Page 1 - AC Infinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea they even made tents! 2000D is a bit better than my Mars 1680D and priced almost the same. Thank you for that!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 12, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> Where do you get it that cheap?


Almost any authorized Meanwell supplier. 

Here's one: https://www.arrow.com/en/products/xlg-100-h-a/mean-well-enterprises


----------



## arrowman (Mar 12, 2021)

So a little while back I got that $80 400w LED that Marq1340 listed. It's now been in use for over a month. It's probably the cheapest beads, and someone listed the draw at 387w. Well, I must say I'm impressed. It's better than my regular 400w HPS. I'm sure 400w of LED is more powerful than 400w of HPS, but the colors are so much better. And the plants just seem happier. So, I guess that $80 LED is fine. I'm now in the market for a better quality LED.

I've got 3 little fem Ali Gee: FPOG x Snowdawg x Sour D.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 12, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I had no idea they even made tents! 2000D is a bit better than my Mars 1680D and priced almost the same. Thank you for that!


No problem, i was surprised myself. I've used sunhut, vivosun, mars, gorilla, gorilla lite and now these.
I don't think these tents will stay this cheap for very long, think they're just getting their name out there. But you could throw a blanket over a wirerack and it'd be better than a vivosun tent


----------



## Tracker (Mar 12, 2021)

arrowman said:


> So a little while back I got that $80 400w LED that Marq1340 listed. It's now been in use for over a month. It's probably the cheapest beads, and someone listed the draw at 387w. Well, I must say I'm impressed. It's better than my regular 400w HPS. I'm sure 400w of LED is more powerful than 400w of HPS, but the colors are so much better. And the plants just seem happier. So, I guess that $80 LED is fine. I'm now in the market for a better quality LED.
> 
> I've got 3 little fem Ali Gee: FPOG x Snowdawg x Sour D.


I've got this LINK going with those cheap SZHLUX's, and they seem to be responding well. They are in their first week of flower now. The last pic is a couple days before I put them on 12/12. The build quality of the lights seems shabby, but the plants like them.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I've got this LINK going with those cheap SZHLUX's, and they seem to be responding well. They are in their first week of flower now. The last pic is a couple days before I put them on 12/12. The build quality of the lights seems shabby, but the plants like them.


I'm not sure if I've already posted this earlier or not but I also picked up a 400w to go inside of my photo tent. The code hasn't been working for months now.... So I had to pay the regular price of $159.99  

In comparison to other 400watt lights it's still a good deal, but I should have bought the damn thing when it was $80, I instead ended up getting the 200watt for $35 first since it seemed like a good deal.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I'm not sure if I've already posted this earlier or not but I also picked up a 400w to go inside of my photo tent. The code hasn't been working for months now.... So I had to pay the regular price of $159.99


It throws out more light than anything else you can get for $160....well, maybe you can find something on alibaba, but after paying for shipping, I don't think you'll land it for less.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2021)

$12.99
Code: 20AHG9Z3 
Link: https://amzn.to/2OKHgro


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2021)

$425
Code: 10AGLEXMNEW + Clip $25 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3ldv5iP


----------



## Tracker (Mar 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $12.99
> Code: 20AHG9Z3
> Link: https://amzn.to/2OKHgro
> View attachment 4851836


I'm going to see how well this does.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2021)

$15.00
Code: G2YBSJ3K
Link: https://amzn.to/30HYLLy


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 14, 2021)

Prime Early Access Deal: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CH9DSSB/ref=gbps_tit_s-4_4e33_9064650c


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Prime Early Access Deal: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CH9DSSB/ref=gbps_tit_s-4_4e33_9064650c
> 
> View attachment 4853149


1500 = 150 watts?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> 1500 = 150 watts?


Looks like it. Less than a dollar a wall using quality parts. I'm not in the market for any new lights myself, if I was, I might be tempted.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like it. Less than a dollar a wall using quality parts. I'm not in the market for any new lights myself, if I was, I might be tempted.


Not bad, but I'm not looking either unless it was like 400 watts. Then id have to get it. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not bad, but I'm not looking either unless it was like 400 watts. Then id have to get it. Lol


Personally I'd rather have 4 of those 150 watt units in my tent than one 600 watt. You will get much better spread with the individual units moved further apart compared to the typical center orientated style. Also if you grow plants of different heights, you can raise or lower boards independently.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Prime Early Access Deal: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CH9DSSB/ref=gbps_tit_s-4_4e33_9064650c
> 
> View attachment 4853149


thanks! Already got the XS200 and XS1500. They are sleek. Just ordered another.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Personally I'd rather have 4 of those 150 watt units in my tent than one 600 watt. You will get much better spread with the individual units moved further apart compared to the typical center orientated style. Also if you grow plants of different heights, you can raise or lower boards independently.


For sure. I kinda got that goin on in my veg tent. Plus with the better spread, you can run them a lil softer.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Mar 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Prime Early Access Deal: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CH9DSSB/ref=gbps_tit_s-4_4e33_9064650c
> 
> View attachment 4853149


Awesome heads up. Got one for $135 and the other for $160. After taxes, $315 total. Saved me some change considering regular listing price is $230.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not bad, but I'm not looking either unless it was like 400 watts. Then id have to get it. Lol


The XS4000 listed there is 480 watts


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 14, 2021)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> Awesome heads up. Got one for $135 and the other for $160. After taxes, $315 total. Saved me some change considering regular listing price is $230.


These actually run 301b’s so you get like 25% more efficiency vs whatever vanilla 3030s are in a lot of the Amazon boards


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> These actually run 301b’s so you get like 25% more efficiency vs whatever vanilla 3030s are in a lot of the Amazon boards


If anyone is still looking, code DrmjcocoXS is good for another 10% off on top of the "lightning deal."


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 14, 2021)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> Awesome heads up. Got one for $135 and the other for $160. After taxes, $315 total. Saved me some change considering regular listing price is $230.


If you have a significant other or someone else close to you with an account, you can get both lights for the lower price (plus you can use the coco for cannabis discount code) by ordering one per account.

I don't know if it's worth it to you, but you still may be able to cancel your order.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 14, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> The XS4000 listed there is 480 watts


Not for the same price. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 15, 2021)

$6.99
Code: Clip $10 off
Link: https://amzn.to/2PYIPCx


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 15, 2021)

$25.20
Code: 50LG97HZ
Link: https://amzn.to/3bMwGcz
Note: 100 watts and possibly expired at 12am... Try is interested Sorry I'm late


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 15, 2021)

$33.59
Code: 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/30IZ0Gm


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 15, 2021)

So I just seen someone here use a endoscope to check the trichomes.... Here are a couple with decent cameras

$18.19
Code: GLTNXGMG
Link: https://amzn.to/38GJBeb




$14.99
Code: 50V7XXZH 
Link: https://amzn.to/3eIINJA




Note: Can usually find these for about $20 most places.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $33.59
> Code: 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/30IZ0Gm
> View attachment 4853633


Is that code correct? I might grab one of these if I can get a working code, unless it's already expired.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Is that code correct? I might grab one of these if I can get a working code, unless it's already expired.


It was supposed to read clip 20% off, but I see it was changed to a 10% off now.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2021)

Pretty sweet birthday promo about to drop at Attitude seeds in about 4 hours.. 12 free seeds with 50 Euro purchase (that;s like $60 USD I think), plus their usual freebees, and of course whatever you purchase..






ATTITUDE SEEDBANK Cannabis Seeds | Buy Marijuana seeds UK


Attitude Seedbank the worlds largest cannabis seeds superstore, marijuana seeds shipped rapidly and discreetly worldwide




www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


----------



## hilltopblazer (Mar 15, 2021)

Founding Fathers insert. Went 16/16 first order......nothing you guys already didn't know is my bet.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 16, 2021)

$11
Code: MLT8GFPC + 20% off
link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079MFTYMV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_BH5CVNX9A5A26VA1WQDW


----------



## SpideyManDan (Mar 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pretty sweet birthday promo about to drop at Attitude seeds in about 4 hours.. 12 free seeds with 50 Euro purchase (that;s like $60 USD I think), plus their usual freebees, and of course whatever you purchase..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk if its just me, but how do yall order from sites like those? They never take credit card. Is there something I am just missing?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 16, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Idk if its just me, but how do yall order from sites like those? They never take credit card. Is there something I am just missing?


Paid with my visa 3-4 times now at attitude


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 16, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> If anyone is still looking, code DrmjcocoXS is good for another 10% off on top of the "lightning deal."


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 16, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Idk if its just me, but how do yall order from sites like those? They never take credit card. Is there something I am just missing?


From the site FAQ's..


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not bad, but I'm not looking either unless it was like 400 watts. Then id have to get it. Lol


 These are real nice, good light for the money and you could sleep with it going right next to your bed! Not blurple  ..


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 17, 2021)

Don't know about the quality but I bought one for an intake fan. Single use codes so first comes first served.

$3.47
Code: CZAP-PMULD7-36VGAA
Link: https://amzn.to/3tsfLSv


$3.27
Code: C7RF-XY3VJY-QKXYAL | C76E-RJAECY-3QZBAQ
Link: https://amzn.to/3eOneag



$16.49
Code: DCUA-LQNL33-66EKAF + 5% off
Link: https://amzn.to/2OWFlA6
Note: Wet and dry vacuum



Codes below are multiuse

$10.19
Code: 2UVWQNIO
Link: https://amzn.to/3cGns0z
Note: paid $17 for one last week, plus this one comes with the staples. This breaks my heart.


$17.99
Code: 43JH3U9E
Link: https://amzn.to/3eRl2yL


----------



## SpideyManDan (Mar 17, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Paid with my visa 3-4 times now at attitude


So they do take a card, hmm idk i must have missed something. thanks


----------



## SpideyManDan (Mar 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> From the site FAQ's..
> 
> View attachment 4855231


what is this 3d secure thing? I guess because its over seas they need to be extra safe from fraud and what not.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 17, 2021)

$53.19
Code: Currently on lightning deal + Clip 15% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3cY7IX9
Note: 100 watts


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 17, 2021)

$14.76-15.**
Link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-Tough-Heavy-Duty-4-tier-Interlocking-Shelf-Black-Weight-Capacity-of-up-to-100-lbs-Shelf/978410123?selected=true
Note: Sturdy four tier shelving unit. Can't imagine storing my things inside a box or on the floor again.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $14.76-15.**
> Link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-Tough-Heavy-Duty-4-tier-Interlocking-Shelf-Black-Weight-Capacity-of-up-to-100-lbs-Shelf/978410123?selected=true
> Note: Sturdy four tier shelving unit. Can't imagine storing my things inside a box or on the floor again.
> 
> ...


Says out of stock. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Says out of stock. Lol


Was first posted in a group earlier, seems like the white unit is still available.
Walmart does random restocks


----------



## Innob (Mar 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Was first posted in a group earlier, seems like the white unit is still available.
> Walmart does random restocks


I just bought 3 of the white ones, my cheap ass has been wanted plastic shelving for awhile and this was a steal.
Thanks a lot bud we appreciate you.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 17, 2021)

Innob said:


> I just bought 3 of the white ones, my cheap ass has been wanted plastic shelving for awhile and this was a steal.
> Thanks a lot bud we appreciate you.


I'm in that same boat so no problem.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 18, 2021)

$23.99
Code: KJRY2KHR + clip $5 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3txTOkZ
Note: 4L Humidifer


$29.99
Code: QPYXUYPI
Link: https://amzn.to/38RyXBs
Note 6L. I own this(still in the box atm)


$20.99
Code: IS89OILY + $5 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3cP20GI
Note: 4.5L I am currently using this humidifier. That first fill up was a mess.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 19, 2021)

$18
Code: 50OXHAP1
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T18FVZP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_HD8ZXZG4PFS49C25STMG?psc=1
Note: Not my pick but a better photo than the stock one


$56.67
Code: 50RRH154
Link: https://amzn.to/2NyFM3l
Note: 100 watts


$47.99
Code: 401ZAWHS
Link: https://amzn.to/3tD4Vt2


$47.99
Code: 20GXPQLZ + clip 15% off
Link: https://amzn.to/38Va0ou | https://amzn.to/2NvXLHs
Note: fan cooled


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 20, 2021)

The cheapest I can find this anywhere else is $119.00 US. You guys think it's legit?


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> View attachment 4858402View attachment 4858404View attachment 4858406
> 
> The cheapest I can find this anywhere else is $119.00 US. You guys think it's legit?


Seller has reviews?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 20, 2021)

The bad ones, aren't good. Oh well... looks like it's full price for me! Lol


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 20, 2021)

Plug in heater or cooler temperature controler with a cyclic timer mode.





KETOTEK Digital Thermostat Plug Temperature Controller Socket with Timer 220V with Sensor Probe, LCD Temperature Controlled Thermostatic Plug for Greenhouse Incubator Reptile Vivarium: Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science


Buy KETOTEK Digital Thermostat Plug Temperature Controller Socket with Timer 220V with Sensor Probe, LCD Temperature Controlled Thermostatic Plug for Greenhouse Incubator Reptile Vivarium at Amazon UK. Free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





Or the same thing from ebay/China at half the price.





Socket Outlet 16A with Timer Sensor Digital Thermostat Temperature Controller for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for Socket Outlet 16A with Timer Sensor Digital Thermostat Temperature Controller. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 20, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Plug in heater or cooler temperature controler with a cyclic timer mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get currently unavailable... lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> View attachment 4858402View attachment 4858404View attachment 4858406
> 
> The cheapest I can find this anywhere else is $119.00 US. You guys think it's legit?


Knock off imo


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Knock off imo


Yea, I was kinda figuring. It's a nice price though. I was hoping!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yea, I was kinda figuring. It's a nice price though. I was hoping!


Is it worth a small savings like that ($30) to potentially have a knockoff, and likely zero warranty even if it is legit?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Is it worth a small savings like that ($30) to potentially have a knockoff, and likely zero warranty even if it is legit?


Absolutely hell no!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 21, 2021)

$65
Code: *50GL200W*
Link: https://amzn.to/3lBH2Pz
Note: 200 watt light



@Tracker Not $35 but it's still 200 watts


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $65
> Code: *50GL200W*
> Link: https://amzn.to/3lBH2Pz
> Note: 200 watt light
> ...


Lol... looks like the one I got only the top bars are sideways. Lol


----------



## Tracker (Mar 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $65
> Code: *50GL200W*
> Link: https://amzn.to/3lBH2Pz
> Note: 200 watt light
> ...


Ha! Well, unless another screamin deal pops up, I prob won't buy another cheapie light. My next light acquisition will be a couple of Meijiu's like what @bk78 has on BK's shit show.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Ha! Well, unless another screamin deal pops up, I prob won't buy another cheapie light. My next light acquisition will be a couple of Meijiu's like what @bk78 has on BK's shit show.


Those are nice.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Ha! Well, unless another screamin deal pops up, I prob won't buy another cheapie light. My next light acquisition will be a couple of Meijiu's like what @bk78 has on BK's shit show.


I may go that route also. It's just hard for me to navigate alibaba.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 21, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I may go that route also. It's just hard for me to navigate alibaba.


Look for Shenzen Meijiu supplier page HERE

They have many legit good reviews. If you ever order something from Alibaba, establish communication with the supplier before placing an order, ask for clarification of any details, and clearly state your expectations.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I may go that route also. It's just hard for me to navigate alibaba.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 21, 2021)

$138 CDN to my door.
Samsung LM301b chips & meanwell driver.

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/LED-Plant-Grow-Light-1000W-with-Samsung-Chips-and-Mean-Well-Driver-Growing-Lamps-Full-Spectrum-3000K-5000K-660nm-760nm-IR-Grow-Lights/PRD7FN8I75IXGI0


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 21, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> $138 CDN to my door.
> Samsung LM301b chips & meanwell driver.
> 
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/LED-Plant-Grow-Light-1000W-with-Samsung-Chips-and-Mean-Well-Driver-Growing-Lamps-Full-Spectrum-3000K-5000K-660nm-760nm-IR-Grow-Lights/PRD7FN8I75IXGI0


I refuse to trust any company that lists a 110 watt light as a 1000 watt light. Could be decent for some things.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Look for Shenzen Meijiu supplier page HERE
> 
> They have many legit good reviews. If you ever order something from Alibaba, establish communication with the supplier before placing an order, ask for clarification of any details, and clearly state your expectations.


Will do! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4859277
> View attachment 4859278


Lol... cool man. Thanks!


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 21, 2021)

$13.25
Code: Lightning Deal + 25% off
Link: https://amzn.to/392Hz8g


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 22, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I refuse to trust any company that lists a 110 watt light as a 1000 watt light. Could be decent for some things.


To me, it looks like a very good entry-level lamp for a small space or supplemental lighting. Mine's in a 4x4 tent along with a 315w CMH.

As far as the 1000w thing goes, IMO too many advertisers use this false equivalency to push their product.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 23, 2021)

$15
Code: 30KAGODIM & $5 off
Link: https://amzn.to/2Poz2Wo
Note: Control over WiFi. 400w max load


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 23, 2021)

$31.89 after clipping $19 coupon on Amazon. Current price is $50.89.
CHINLY 1000W LED Grow Light (120W actual) using SMD 3030 diodes and it comes with accessories. See how happy she is watching her man cut vegetables in their well-lit kitchen?


----------



## Tracker (Mar 24, 2021)

Tracker said:


> These pics are from a grow of a good friend of mine. He's not on RIU, but I sent him the code to buy the SUNRAISE qb2000 back when @Marq1340 first posted the discount code in November 2020. He's coming down the home stretch in a 3x3 tent. This is the first verifiable finish I've seen under the qb2000. It's still got a couple weeks. I'll post final numbers when it's done.
> 
> View attachment 4840027View attachment 4840029
> View attachment 4840031View attachment 4840032


@Marq1340 what's up marq1340. This grow under the SUNRAISE qb2000 is about to get the tops harvested within the next few days. Here's recent pics.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 what's up marq1340. This grow under the SUNRAISE qb2000 is about to get the tops harvested within the next few days. Here's recent pics.
> 
> View attachment 4862148
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 25, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 what's up marq1340. This grow under the SUNRAISE qb2000 is about to get the tops harvested within the next few days. Here's recent pics.
> 
> View attachment 4862148
> 
> ...


He did an awesome job! One day I'll have a harvest as good as that one.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 25, 2021)

Went to Dollar Tree earlier, I wish I could post the deals I found there.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 25, 2021)

$41.99
Code: 30WTAMHD
Link: https://amzn.to/2NUQCkm
Note: Found this on facebook. Third party seller, no reviews. It is the cheapest 2x2 tent I found on amazon(with code)


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Cost: $12
Code: 87Z3-87DJSD-S729A8
Link: https://amzn.to/3w3hbVN
Note: code is single use so first come first served. Code used to make it $9 but it was changed to $12. Still a good deal to my knowledge. Searching for the multiple use promo code but only finding dish drying racks.....
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Cost: $119.99
Code: 10ATIVI + $15 off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/3clqNmK
Note: 150 watts. Samsung diodes and Mean Well drivers. *Shrugs*
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Cost: $159.99

Code: 10ATIVI + $20 off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/39gTSxE

Note: 200 watts. Samsung diodes and Mean Well drivers. *Shrugs*

Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Cost: $32.32
Code: 404Z2Z12
Link: https://amzn.to/3fk2kjx
Note: 100 watts
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Price: $120
Code: 20GL200
Link: https://amzn.to/3w2QfFA
Notes: 200 watt
Photo:


----------



## Tracker (Mar 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Cost: $32.32
> Code: 404Z2Z12
> Link: https://amzn.to/3fk2kjx
> Note: 100 watts
> ...


Dang it man! I said I wouldn't get another cheap light, but then you posted this one! Perfect size to fit over a 10x20 tray! Of course I bought it!

I've already got one of the 200w versions you also posted, from a deal you posted back before Christmas. The code didn't work for me this time. Prob better because then I would have another extra light I'm not using.

Thanks for posting the deals @Marq1340


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Price: $57.99
Code: 50B1JIU
Link: https://amzn.to/3ssXX9P
Notes: 100 watt
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Dang it man! I said I wouldn't get another cheap light, but then you posted this one! Perfect size to fit over a 10x20 tray! Of course I bought it!
> 
> I've already got one of the 200w versions you also posted, from a deal you posted back before Christmas. The code didn't work for me this time. Prob better because then I would have another extra light I'm not using.
> 
> Thanks for posting the deals @Marq1340


No problem. @Tracker.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2021)

Price: 65.99
Code: 40PINK2F
Link: https://amzn.to/3cr1Fer
Note: "240 watts" blurples by SZHLUX
Photo:


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $120
> Code: 20GL200
> Link: https://amzn.to/3w2QfFA
> Notes: 200 watt
> ...


Code working, ty.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Code working, ty.


No problem. Update us on the light later.


----------



## heelzballer (Mar 27, 2021)

I need a good spot to buy bulbs. Ideally hortilux or ushio bulbs as cheap as possible online. Anyone got a good website? Someone mentioned one out in Colorado but don’t know the name. Amazon doesn’t sell good bulbs or they look pretty cheap. Please help!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 27, 2021)

@Doug Dawson


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @Doug Dawson


Nice, thanks man.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Nice, thanks man.


See buddy this @Marq1340 is a deal finder!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: $17.49+
Code: 50KFJYC
Link: https://amzn.to/3u5soTX
Note: Waterproof surge protector. Five and six outlet options. "300J basic surge protector"
Photo:


----------



## ebcrew (Mar 27, 2021)

Damn Thanks @Marq1340. I've been sleeping on this thread looks like your bringing some heat.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: 24.99
Code: BGD98XWA
Link: https://amzn.to/3lYQ4qj
Note: 4L. Searching for 6L options
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: $41.99
Code: JW8YZJH4
Link: https://amzn.to/39jqh6M
Note: 68 oz container
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It would be nice to know what diodes they use in that light. In the specs for LED type it just says "Taiwan".
> 
> @Marq1340 if you have any codes for dehumidifiers, I could use one. The ones you posted a couple months ago are no longer valid. TIA.


Not as good as the ones from December but this is what I found today.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: $19.99
Code: VJIQTPD5
Link: https://amzn.to/3ru30Wa
Note: 4.5L
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: $7.13
Code: 50DIELJ + clip 8% off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/3m5U20k
Note: 5x 7Gallon fabric pots + a few extras
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: $2.85
Code: 50BIPBMY
Link: https://amzn.to/3cth6me
Photos:


----------



## Innob (Mar 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $7.13
> Code: 50DIELJ + clip 8% off coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/3m5U20k
> Note: 5x 7Gallon fabric pots + a few extras
> ...


With those nifty little tools? Sold.


----------



## Soul Dwella (Mar 27, 2021)

Who posted this thread in the thread I was reading!!!?? I'm gonna go broke buying all this shit!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 27, 2021)

Price: $59-128?
Code: Lightning Deal
Link: https://amzn.to/39n7hV3
Note: Maxsisun has a lightning deal going on for all of it's tents. 4+ hours left
Photos:


----------



## heelzballer (Mar 28, 2021)

Innob said:


> With those nifty little tools? Sold.


The code didn’t work


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 28, 2021)

heelzballer said:


> The code didn’t work


Hi. Some of the codes I post seem to last only 24 hours, either that or I'm just finding them too late.

My advise is if you ever see an item you like but don't necessarily want to buy it at that time just add the code to your account and it'll last for at least a week. (In my experience)


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Cost: $12
> Code: 87Z3-87DJSD-S729A8
> Link: https://amzn.to/3w3hbVN
> Note: code is single use so first come first served. Code used to make it $9 but it was changed to $12. Still a good deal to my knowledge. Searching for the multiple use promo code but only finding dish drying racks.....
> ...


876A-Y2RYYW-HSAQAB


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 28, 2021)

Price: $9.24
Code: 50RI32ET + $2 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/3ufZRLB
Note: 16oz jars with lids
Photos:


----------



## Ukulele Haze (Mar 29, 2021)

This grow light on Amazon caught my attention. It's outdated LED tech, but $50 USD for 280 actual watts? They would have shipped it to me free, too:



https://www.amazon.com/LED-Mrhua-Generation-Greenhouse-Hydroponic/dp/B07QVJYHZ3/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=LPMZMBL+1500W+Full+Spectrum+LED+Grow+Lights%2C+Actual+Power+280watts+Sunlike+Plant+Light+with+Daisy+Chain+and+High+Par+Growing+Lamp+for+Indoor+Plants+Veg+Flower+Greenhouse+Hydroponic%2C+3x3.5+ft+Coverage&qid=1617071123&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-2



She looks like your classic blurple, but the manufacturer appears to have spared their customers of that color.


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 30, 2021)

Mammoth Lighting is having a scratch and dent sale. Found this link in my email this morning








CLEARANCE SALE - Refurbished or Scratch and Dents - 10 Bar Led Grow Lights


We have a limited number of refurbished and/or scratched and dent models. All backed by the 5 year warranty. All in near new condition and all have been quarantined + disinfected to eliminate any pest or pathogen issues. This is your chance to get Mammoth at a significant savings and same...



mammothlighting.com





It's an older model but photons are photons


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

Single use codes. Need a code massage me I may be able to get another.
Price:$5.99
Code: VHUA-4G8CME-YD4LA2 | VHTG-NKBENR-PKXGAX + $1 off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/2PPHfmn
Note: *4 Inch Stainless Steel Duct Clamps*
Photos: 


Price:$6.50
Code: LT8H-EUTATG-8V6WA3 | LTB8-DMYJ8N-7XLBAN
Link:https://amzn.to/3cBllMO
Note: 4 Pack, 6 Inch Stainless Steel Water and Air Duct Clamps
Photos: 


Price: $8.00
Code: CVQB-U6H6ZU-N342A3 | CV8N-5HVBBH-VBP2AQ | + clip $1 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3ugScfX
Note: 4" Dryer Vent Hose 2 Pack, 8 Feet Flexible Ductwork Aluminum Air Ducting
Photo: 


Price: $3.29
Code: 5XYY-NZCV8P-LFVDAL 
Link: https://amzn.to/2Pg4431
Note: 4 Inch 10 Ft Flexible Aluminum Dryer Vent Hose with 2 Clamps
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

Price: 35.xx
Code: 401N6WEP
Link: https://amzn.to/3sGQhAU
Note: "110 watts" 
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

Price: $15.00
Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


Wow, that seems like a great deal! 

I'm trying to switch some of my ventilation over to DC solar powered stuff. Not really the greatest deals, but just got these to hook into my 12V DC system..



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PS2Q9B6






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08211H51X


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wow, that seems like a great deal!
> 
> I'm trying to switch some of my ventilation over to DC solar powered stuff. Not really the greatest deals, but just got these to hook into my 12V DC system..
> 
> ...


I saw some great solar panels for $26 last but didn't think anyone would need them here. They were originally $260. 

I heard solar powered grow setups are very expensive up front. Good luck.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

Price: $13.49
Code: 50NN9GDP
Link: https://amzn.to/3cJZF1f
Note: Clip on fan with some added features.
Photos:


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 31, 2021)

Any good deals on packaging products? Mylar bags or 30 dram containers? 

Thinking bout upgrading my packaging.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Any good deals on packaging products? Mylar bags or 30 dram containers?
> 
> Thinking bout upgrading my packaging.


I never thought of searching for those. I'll definitely keep an eye out for them now and let you know if anything pops up.

Edit: I've definitely seen mylar bag deals, I'll start posting them when new codes come up.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I saw some great solar panels for $26 last but didn't think anyone would need them here. They were originally $260.
> 
> I heard solar powered grow setups are very expensive up front. Good luck.


I did some price matching magic and got a 200watt solar kit from home depot online. First panel arrived shattered, so promptly brought it back to the local store, and they gave me an additional discount. Got two 12v deep cycle batteries on a deal from walmart for the backup. I can't run a lot of power, but it's a start, and I can upgrade to 600watts total solar power with this system in the future. Power in my area is most expensive during the day, but that's also when the sun is shining brightest, so figure I might as well harness some of that energy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I did some price matching magic and got a 200watt solar kit from home depot online. First panel arrived shattered, so promptly brought it back to the local store, and they gave me an additional discount. Got two 12v deep cycle batteries on a deal from walmart for the backup. I can't run a lot of power, but it's a start, and I can upgrade to 600watts total solar power with this system in the future. Power in my area is most expensive during the day, but that's also when the sun is shining brightest, so figure I might as well harness some of that energy.


This is the solar kit I got. Was $220 after all my discounts: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Grape-Solar-200-Watt-Off-Grid-Solar-Panel-Kit-GS-200-KIT-BT/314386845


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I did some price matching magic and got a 200watt solar kit from home depot online. First panel arrived shattered, so promptly brought it back to the local store, and they gave me an additional discount. Got two 12v deep cycle batteries on a deal from walmart for the backup. I can't run a lot of power, but it's a start, and I can upgrade to 600watts total solar power with this system in the future. Power in my area is most expensive during the day, but that's also when the sun is shining brightest, so figure I might as well harness some of that energy.





PJ Diaz said:


> This is the solar kit I got. Was $220 after all my discounts: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Grape-Solar-200-Watt-Off-Grid-Solar-Panel-Kit-GS-200-KIT-BT/314386845


Nice! Once it's setup to 600 watts I bet you could run just about everything but the grow lights on just solar power.
If I owned my home I would definitely be more interested in this.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2021)

@Corso312
Here are a couple, I'm sure there are better ones that I could look for at another time.


Price: $5.09
Code: 70J9KRV5
Link: https://amzn.to/3cByxkJ
Note: 30pcs resealable food foil bags with 3 different sizes, that is 5.9*8.66inchh, 6.3*9.44inch, 7.08*10.23inch. Each size has 10 pieces of bags.
Photos:


Price: $13.91
Code: 15CALMRAIN
Link: https://amzn.to/3rEcCh5
Note: 50 MYLAR BAGS: Large (Outer bag 5 x 7 inch \ 12.7 x 17.78 cm, Inner: 4.56 x 5.51 inch \ 11.6 x 14 cm)
Photos:


Price: 5.99-10.19
Code: 402LT9Q6
Link: https://amzn.to/2ObsPg1
Note: 100 pcs works on all sizes and styles.
Photos:


Price: $9.34-10.44
Code: 351QY5U
Link: https://amzn.to/2Pp71OD
Note: 100 packs
Photo:



Price: $7.39
Code: 45QFEW2Q
Link: https://amzn.to/3fAWNW3
Note: 100 x resealable ziplock smell proof bags, 4.1 x 5.9 inches. A sealing strip ziplock
Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice! Once it's setup to 600 watts I bet you could run just about everything but the grow lights on just solar power.
> If I owned my home I would definitely be more interested in this.


I need more battery backup by the time I get to that point. I want to get real solar on my roof tied into the grid, but I need to spend the money on a new roof first.


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 1, 2021)

Price $139 after $20 "click" coupon.

*220*W, 3k/5k LM281b, Osram UV, IR, dimmer knob.


https://www.amazon.com/Uoiuxc-Samsung-Spectrum-Dimmable-Updated/dp/B08F35YT6Z


Edit.... 3 year warranty included. 

I've been running a couple for a few days. They impressed me enough that I just ordered 3 more to completely switch over from HPS to Led.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Price $139 after $20 "click" coupon.
> 
> *220*W, 3k/5k LM281b, Osram UV, IR, dimmer knob.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but I think I posted a code for this light a couple months back. Looks nice.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 1, 2021)

Anyone have any deals on like 5x5 tent? I got vivosun up on IG. They said email customer support or whatever. Anyway. After many stupid emails with vivosun, they offered me a 5 percent discount. After I explained I’ve spent over a thousand on vivosun products. Asked them if they were fucking serious a 5 percent discount lmao. Thanks anyway.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have any deals on like 5x5 tent? I got vivosun up on IG. They said email customer support or whatever. Anyway. After many stupid emails with vivosun, they offered me a 5 percent discount. After I explained I’ve spent over a thousand on vivosun products. Asked them if they were fucking serious a 5 percent discount lmao. Thanks anyway.


If you can wait a month this tent looks pretty nice for the price. It’s like half the cost of a gorilla tent with thicker canvas and a neat little holder for a cloudline fan controller.

https://www.acinfinity.com/hydroponics-growers/advance-grow-tents/cloudlab-866-advance-grow-tent-5x5-2000d-diamond-mylar-canvas-60-x-60-x-80/


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2021)

Check Growers House Plant House series.


----------



## Innob (Apr 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


Any chance there’s any more codes for this bad boy?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 1, 2021)

Marq I doubt, it but if you ever find a deal on S&P fans I’ll give you my first born


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Marq I doubt, it but if you ever find a deal on S&P fans I’ll give you my first born


Its extremely rare for well known companies to do these kind of promos but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 1, 2021)

Any 6” fan deals? My eBay red and black “duct fan” is unadjustable and loud as fuck


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Its extremely rare for well known companies to do these kind of promos but I'll keep an eye out.


I appreciate everything you do for the community!
I don’t have any kids but I’ll get on making one to follow through here


----------



## Ns950641 (Apr 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: 35.xx
> Code: 401N6WEP
> Link: https://amzn.to/3sGQhAU
> Note: "110 watts"
> ...


just picked up 2 for less than $60 will be perfect extras for my veg area


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any 6” fan deals? My eBay red and black “duct fan” is unadjustable and loud as fuck


Just the 4" at the moment. 



WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I appreciate everything you do for the community!
> I don’t have any kids but I’ll get on making one to follow through here


Not a problem at all. 

I'll have to pass I'm trying to get rid of my first and second born at the moment.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 2, 2021)

Lol vivosun counter offered a not 5% discount, but a whopping TEN percent discount, on TWO 180 dollar 5x5 tents. Lmao. The amazon direct coupons take more off than that! Mans word I’ve spent a thousand on vivosun shit in over 1.5 years. That’s the best they can do?



scooped up a 4x4 vivosun like new on Craigslist for 50 dollars. Half hour down the road. Fuck you vivosun.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Found a couple lights from Facebook. 
Some codes have a quantity limit some don't.

You guys could be the judge of their quality.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: $40
Code: 50offGALED 
Link: https://amzn.to/3do5L6c
Note: 100 watt
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Cost: $32.32
> Code: 404Z2Z12
> Link: https://amzn.to/3fk2kjx
> Note: 100 watts
> ...


If this code no longer works this one should 

40CTHOHZ


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: $39.59
Code: IDRGK6RN + Clip $10 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3sMndb3
Note: 100 watts
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: $45
Code: 50L9JBWC
Link: https://amzn.to/31H8mTk
Note; Description for this item of terrible, plus no reviews.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: $25
Code: XCZNVFRR
Link: https://amzn.to/3wovfcE
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: $175
Code: 304ZI9YR
Link: https://amzn.to/31KyM70
Note: 240 watts, mean well driver...
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: 175
Code: 10WHR6DK + clip $50 coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/31Jktj6
Note: 200 watt
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Price: $146
Code: 10WHR6DK + clip $65 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3dobhFW
Note: 200 watts like the last like but more square?
Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol vivosun counter offered a not 5% discount, but a whopping TEN percent discount, on TWO 180 dollar 5x5 tents. Lmao. The amazon direct coupons take more off than that! Mans word I’ve spent a thousand on vivosun shit in over 1.5 years. That’s the best they can do?
> 
> 
> 
> scooped up a 4x4 vivosun like new on Craigslist for 50 dollars. Half hour down the road. Fuck you vivosun.


That's fucking terrible, was this also a deal from their instagram?


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $57.99
> Code: 50B1JIU
> Link: https://amzn.to/3ssXX9P
> Notes: 100 watt
> ...


502ZJXYZ


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 502ZJXYZ


Lefreshinsoft? Lol...

And what's stroboscopic?


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Lefreshinsoft? Lol...
> 
> And what's stroboscopic?


No clue


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No clue


I like the freshinsoft name. Sounds like a laundry detergent. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol vivosun counter offered a not 5% discount, but a whopping TEN percent discount, on TWO 180 dollar 5x5 tents. Lmao. The amazon direct coupons take more off than that! Mans word I’ve spent a thousand on vivosun shit in over 1.5 years. That’s the best they can do?
> 
> 
> 
> scooped up a 4x4 vivosun like new on Craigslist for 50 dollars. Half hour down the road. Fuck you vivosun.


I dunno, I've scored a few sweet Vivosun deals. My air quality meter is coming on Monday. You just gonna wait for the deals to drop. It's not like these IG reps have much power to do anything more than their communist-corporate overlords allow.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 3, 2021)

*Blurp*
Price: $40
Code: ALFWC9FX
Link: https://amzn.to/3rNpYb4
Note: Was $26 with code till the original price changed. I believe it's between 50-100 watts
Photos:


----------



## Chopshop697 (Apr 4, 2021)

Lightning deal, $169
*VIPARSPECTRA Newest Pro Series P2000*


https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Spectrum-Upgraded-Dimmable-Seeding/dp/B085W3LY4Q/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=NTSIVYJI36VE&dchild=1&keywords=viparspectra+p2000&qid=1617543986&smid=A1BSXM5KIS5MZE&sprefix=viperspectr%2Caps%2C163&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExTUtWT1pHWEg4WUdUJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDM1NzU3M1A5OVMwUDRYTUM5QyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTU5ODI3M0M0Nkk3UlI1UlQ2TSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## resinhead (Apr 4, 2021)

I think this is the best value in led boards available right now



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08KY2R1T3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2021)

Chopshop697 said:


> Lightning deal, $169
> *VIPARSPECTRA Newest Pro Series P2000*
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Spectrum-Upgraded-Dimmable-Seeding/dp/B085W3LY4Q/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=NTSIVYJI36VE&dchild=1&keywords=viparspectra+p2000&qid=1617543986&smid=A1BSXM5KIS5MZE&sprefix=viperspectr%2Caps%2C163&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExTUtWT1pHWEg4WUdUJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDM1NzU3M1A5OVMwUDRYTUM5QyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTU5ODI3M0M0Nkk3UlI1UlQ2TSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


Damn. I missed it by a few minutes.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> I think this is the best value in led boards available right now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08KY2R1T3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Wow, that is a very low price. I've got a couple of 200W setups with similar configuration, but with a separate dimmer. I really wish this one had a separate dimmer that was easily accessible. Does anyone know if a separate dimmer can be added to this model of driver?


----------



## resinhead (Apr 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Wow, that is a very low price. I've got a couple of 200W setups with similar configuration, but with a separate dimmer. I really wish this one had a separate dimmer that was easily accessible. Does anyone know if a separate dimmer can be added to this model of driver?


These were cheap enough for me to actually start trying led. I can't vouch for them yet but they look to be half the cost of the nearest competition. They're offering 5 year warranty. The nearest competitor is offering 3yrs....
Some of the reviews mentioned that there is dimmer inconveniently located on the back of the driver. Not sure if an external one could be used.
Looks like all they're lacking is 5000k and name brand diodes.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> These were cheap enough for me to actually start trying led. I can't vouch for them yet but they look to be half the cost of the nearest competition. They're offering 5 year warranty. The nearest competitor is offering 3yrs....
> Some of the reviews mentioned that there is dimmer inconveniently located on the back of the driver. Not sure if an external one could be used.
> Looks like all they're lacking is 5000k and name brand diodes.


In that low price range, I'm pretty sure you're not going to get the best diodes. The couple of similar boards I've got have budget diodes. I use them in early veg. I like them. They cover the early veg very well. The inexpensive board you posted looks very interesting, but I use the dimmers a lot on mine. In my case, it would be very inconvenient if I had to access the underside of the driver every time I want to use the dimmer.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2021)

If they had more efficient diodes they wold name them.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> If they had more efficient diodes they wold name them.


This is true for sure. They're gonna push it as a selling point.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2021)

I came across this one:
VIVOSUN Latest VS4000 LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301H Diodes & Brand Driver Dimmable Lights Sunlike Full Spectrum with Grow Room Glasses for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Bloom Plant Growing Lamps

20% OFF at $367.99* using code *20VS4000*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Wow, that is a very low price. I've got a couple of 200W setups with similar configuration, but with a separate dimmer. I really wish this one had a separate dimmer that was easily accessible. Does anyone know if a separate dimmer can be added to this model of driver?


No, the "A" type drivers used in these only have the built in dimming function located on the underside of the driver. "B" type drivers will allow for external dimming. They appear to use Samsung LM281b+ diodes, which are approx 75% as bright as the standard LM301b diodes.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, the "A" type drivers used in these only have the built in dimming function located on the underside of the driver. "B" type drivers will allow for external dimming. They appear to use Samsung LM281b+ diodes, which are approx 75% as bright as the standard LM301b diodes.



The ad says smd3030 diodes. I'm expecting bridgelux, but not sure.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> The ad says smd3030 diodes. I'm expecting bridgelux, but not sure.


Good point, I coulda sworn I saw Samsung in the add somewhere, but I might have had another tab open with a different knockoff light at the same time and got confused. My bad.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $13.49
> Code: 50NN9GDP
> Link: https://amzn.to/3cJZF1f
> Note: Clip on fan with some added features.
> ...


Love this fans so much I haven't even put it inside my tent yet. Heed the warning about buying the black option and receiving the pink one. It happened with me....


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I came across this one:
> VIVOSUN Latest VS4000 LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301H Diodes & Brand Driver Dimmable Lights Sunlike Full Spectrum with Grow Room Glasses for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Bloom Plant Growing Lamps
> 
> 20% OFF at $367.99* using code *20VS4000*
> ...


If you didn't already, try and use url maker sites that mask the original sites so websites don't bother us or stop loading codes for us.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Good point, I coulda sworn I saw Samsung in the add somewhere, but I might have had another tab open with a different knockoff light at the same time and got confused. My bad.


Lol it's says superior smd 3030 beads. Maybe the "superior" threw you off.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you didn't already, try and use url maker sites that mask the original sites so websites don't bother us or stop loading codes for us.


Can you recommend me a url maker site please? Which one do you use?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2021)

I think SMD is Chinese for Epistar.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hey try and use url maker sites that mask the original sites so websites don't bother us or stop loading codes for us. I use that site also





Tracker said:


> Can you recommend me a url maker site please? Which one do you use?











URL Shortener - Short URLs & Custom Free Link Shortener | Bitly


Bitly’s Connections Platform is more than a free URL shortener, with robust link management software, advanced QR Code features, and a Link-in-bio solution.




bitly.com


----------



## Tracker (Apr 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Deals - FreeStuff.Cafe
> 
> 
> Price Drops & Promo Codes Browse hundreds of great deals, price drops and promo codes from major stores. Note: We may get commissions for items purchased via links on our site. Offer and availability may change or end at anytime. freestuff.cafe is a participant in the Amazon Services LLC...
> ...


I got the vs4000 code off another aggregator. Yofreesamples


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I got the vs4000 code off another aggregator. Yofreesamples


I saw. I use that site as well.

The website who had originally complained to mods shut down their site weeks later. Not sure if it was related though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Single use code.

Price: $25
Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
Link: https://amzn.to/39QCOit
Note: 4" inline fan with Variable Speed Controller rated at 203 cfm.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Single use.
Price: $18
Code: QVPK-ZH5DZM-H5FJA2 + $2 off
Link: https://amzn.to/2R9O0Ad
Note: 4 Inch Charcoal Filter for Grow Tent
Photo:


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> 
> Price: $25
> Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
> ...


Where can i find this


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Where can i find this


Link above


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use.
> Price: $18
> Code: QVPK-ZH5DZM-H5FJA2 + $2 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/2R9O0Ad
> ...


I posted a diss thread on here a week ago on amazons vivo sun filters.. i think it was a leak in my ducting since i just placed a filter that i removed in my warehouse yesterday and let me tell you... im glad i did , i think the smell leak came from the ware house the whole time


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Single use code.
Price: $55
Code: GZPH-25PR2W-67BFAJ + clip $7 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3rWSLK7
Note: Inline Fan Carbon Filter Kit, 6 Inch Grow Tent Ventilation System, 440 CFM Exhaust Fan Charcoal Air Filter Duct Combo,
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I posted a diss thread on here a week ago on amazons vivo sun filters.. i think it was a leak in my ducting since i just placed a filter that i removed in my warehouse yesterday and let me tell you... im glad i did , i think the smell leak came from the ware house the whole time


At least you caught it before someone else did. Was it an old unit?



This one isn't vivo sun but will be considered off brand here.


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> At least you caught it before someone else did. Was it an old unit?
> 
> 
> 
> This one isn't vivo sun but will be considered off brand here.


No it was brand spanking new and failed in my 4x4 but I placed a phresh 8inch and it solved the issue in the 4x4


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 6, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> No it was brand spanking new and failed in my 4x4 but I placed a phresh 8inch and it solved the issue in the 4x4


However i think i fed up thinking bad about the vivo sun as i took it to the warehouse were i also hada smell leak, installed the vivo sun yesterday and problem solved...


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Price: $20
Code: 60BEAR06
Link: https://amzn.to/31UAxyg
Note: Top filling(a lot easier), warm and cool mist options, 4L, takes essential oils, other digital options. Send nice.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 6, 2021)

Price: $9.95
Code: 5096HM31
Link: https://amzn.to/3dFhP3p
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


DG8Z-Z5F3N2-ANJWA9


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 7, 2021)

Price: $7.49
Code: 9XOH74X3
Link: https://amzn.to/3fL5f5e
Photos:


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 7, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I think SMD is Chinese for Epistar.


SMD only stands for Surface mounted diode that’s it. It isn’t a brand just the style Samsung diodes are SMDs so are epistar and others. Lights should show what diode and model used


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 7, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> SMD only stands for Surface mounted diode that’s it. It isn’t a brand just the style Samsung diodes are SMDs so are epistar and others. Lights should show what diode and model used


I could be wrong but I believe he was joking


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2021)

JOKING


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 8, 2021)

Price: $22-29?
Code: lightning deal 
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HXM5UAC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_4HRRM0Q8BNDV4C2N7YF6
Note: wifi and none wifi option on lightning deal
Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Apr 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $22-29?
> Code: lightning deal
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HXM5UAC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_4HRRM0Q8BNDV4C2N7YF6
> Note: wifi and none wifi option on lightning deal
> ...


Sweet deal man! Thank you


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 9, 2021)

Price: $5
Code: Sale
Link: https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-1-Gal-Pump-Sprayer-1501HDXA/307766754
Note: 1 Gallon Sprayer
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 9, 2021)

Price: $70
Code: 20KINGSONJXB + 10% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3dNbMtF
Note: 3x2 multi-system grow tent. None prime.
Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $22-29?
> Code: lightning deal
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HXM5UAC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_4HRRM0Q8BNDV4C2N7YF6
> Note: wifi and none wifi option on lightning deal
> ...


Damn is that deal over already?


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Damn is that deal over already?


Ended about nine hours ago I believe.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Ended about nine hours ago I believe.


Aww shit. I wanted the wifi one. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 10, 2021)

Summer will be in full swing soon enough.

Here are a couple deals on portable and window Ac units.








Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




bit.ly


----------



## Millo (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 10, 2021)

Open Amazon to get a bottle of Tribus and found out they giving a bottle of their amino acids product with it for free. Plus 5% off. Not a bad deal. 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08X3K3W4V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_YDJYK47PJQH8ZN9N75CK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Price: $48.99-$-92.99$192
Code: Lightning Deal + Clip 15% off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088KK88NH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_64AG5FYYB06FFTE7NP69?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Note: 95 watt, 150 watt, 250 watt
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $48.99-$-92.99$192
> Code: Lightning Deal + Clip 15% off
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088KK88NH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_64AG5FYYB06FFTE7NP69?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Note: 95 watt, 150 watt, 250 watt
> ...


5 hours and 36 minutes left


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 11, 2021)

Its probably over by now, but i saw a youtube coupon code on one of my subs too. Coupon codes are all over the place on there for lights and if you can match one of those up with a good deal on here, i imagine it would be a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> 
> Price: $25
> Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
> ...


Z3Z6-WK2L7Q-DXSRAW


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Z3Z6-WK2L7Q-DXSRAW


I got that 12.99 fan you posted a couple weeks ago. It's actually not bad at all. I got as an exhaust and it Sucks in a whole 3x3 tent.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use.
> Price: $18
> Code: QVPK-ZH5DZM-H5FJA2 + $2 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/2R9O0Ad
> ...


QVBL-QLBW53-JLZCA7


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> I got that 12.99 fan you posted a couple weeks ago. It's actually not bad at all. I got as an exhaust and it Sucks in a whole 3x3 tent.


I also use it as an exhaust fan. Very good and quiet.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


DGXN-5T2R5W-VNMWA3


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.29
> Code: 5XYY-NZCV8P-LFVDAL
> Link: https://amzn.to/2Pg4431
> Note: 4 Inch 10 Ft Flexible Aluminum Dryer Vent Hose with 2 Clamps
> ...


BQ3U-97ZYD8-Z6CSAZ


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I also use it as an exhaust fan. Very good and quiet.


Hell yeah man for 12.99 it's amazing. I got it hooked up to a wifi plug and I have it set on a periodic schedule. Thank you for posting the deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Hell yeah man for 12.99 it's amazing. I got it hooked up to a wifi plug and I have it set on a periodic schedule. Thank you for posting the deal.


No problem. 

Why exactly are you using those settings though?


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Why exactly are you using those settings though?


I did keep it on 24/7 for a few days but it was a little too strong it was sucking out all the humidity and I had seedlings in there. I put it on the wifi plug and set it to 1 hour on 1 hour off. Now my temp and humidity stay around 75/50.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> I did keep it on 24/7 for a few days but it was a little too strong it was sucking out all the humidity and I had seedlings in there. I put it on the wifi plug and set it to 1 hour on 1 hour off. Now my temp and humidity stay around 75/50.


Right... No speed controller comes with it.


----------



## Hands On (Apr 11, 2021)

do anyone have a inkbird code


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 12, 2021)

Free dr zymes, just pay for shipping
https://mailchi.mp/doctorzymes/cannabuzz#form


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 13, 2021)

Is any Canadians want to try a Mars sp150 there’s a $29 discount https://www.amazon.ca/MARS-HYDRO-Lights-Lightweight-Spectrum/dp/B07QBZ3XFG/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=quantum+board&qid=1618294195&sprefix=quant&sr=8-15


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 13, 2021)

Not too much of a discount, but 150W LM301B diodes/UV/IR for $121.



https://www.amazon.com/LAYOND-Version-Spectrum-Greenhouse-Hydroponics/dp/B08DFXZG55?th=1&psc=1


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 13, 2021)

All Viparspectra XS series lights are on lightning deal on Amazon for the next 4 hours. 41% off + $15 coupon. Lm301B/uv/ir with dimmable meanwell driver.


https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Compatible-Included-MeanWell-Dimmable/dp/B08CH9DSSB


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> All Viparspectra XS series lights are on lightning deal on Amazon for the next 4 hours. 41% off + $15 coupon. Lm301B/uv/ir with dimmable meanwell driver.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Compatible-Included-MeanWell-Dimmable/dp/B08CH9DSSB


They sent me a xs1000 to test out recently. It's a good solid light for the price.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 13, 2021)

Posting a couple items tonight


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

I'll try and do this as quickly as possible.

Price: $39.99
Code: *50O4BEW4* 
Link: https://amzn.to/32ePyuY
Note: Claims to be 150 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $47.44
Code: *20GXPQLZ* + 15% off
Link: https://amzn.to/32a2Hpe
Note: 120 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $120-159
Code: *10ATIVIA* + Clip $15 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3wVXW0P
Note: One is 150 watts and the other is 200 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $40
Code: *40EQZHKE* + 10% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3gf4ba9
Note: 100 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Who remembers this from last november?  

Price: 32.99
Code: *50MMSGCV* 
Link: https://amzn.to/2QpXSFv
Note: "110-115" watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $44.09
Code: 30WTAMHD 
Link: https://amzn.to/3uPnWZL
Note: 2x2x5.3'
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $31.99
Code: *SSSRZSFL* + 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3mJkz3E
Note: 35oz dehumidifier
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

A couple lights expired at midnight... My mistake


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $130-160
Code: None, regular price
Link: https://amzn.to/3uR5jVw & https://amzn.to/32fzA3M
Note: no codes but budget wise these pack a punch for a fair price. 200 watt and 400 watt
Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Who remembers this from last november?
> 
> Price: 32.99
> Code: *50MMSGCV*
> ...


He needs to be cropped in with the flowers on this one


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $4
Code: 3LUJ-V6JMXL-YGHZAJ 
Link: https://amzn.to/2Q0oTQc
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> 
> Price: $25
> Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
> ...


Z3SC-ZJRXCD-KW4AAT


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use.
> Price: $18
> Code: QVPK-ZH5DZM-H5FJA2 + $2 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/2R9O0Ad
> ...


QVQK-PK6H68-TNA2A4


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> Price: $55
> Code: GZPH-25PR2W-67BFAJ + clip $7 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3rWSLK7
> ...


PZA3-D8HTC5-58JMAX


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


DGCS-Y8R6QW-7B2GAE


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $60
Code: *20WIWHEJ* 
Link: https://amzn.to/3dXsg2i
Note: 100 watts
Photos:


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 14, 2021)

I want to know all the 420 deals coming upI’ll start


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 14, 2021)

The Ardent FX With Concentrate & Infusion Sleeve is on sale for $285  $100 off


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 14, 2021)

Is $7.49 a good price for a Quart of Botanicare Silica Blast?


----------



## getogrow (Apr 14, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Is $7.49 a good price for a Quart of Botanicare Silica Blast?
> 
> View attachment 4878710


If im not mistaking , thats a very good deal!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 14, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Is $7.49 a good price for a Quart of Botanicare Silica Blast?
> 
> View attachment 4878710





getogrow said:


> If im not mistaking , thats a very good deal!


Armor Si is twice as expensive, but it's also twice as concentrated.

As a former Botanicare user myself, I try to avoid their products since being sold to Scotts who is the main distributor of Monsanto's Round Up (evil shit).


----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Armor Si is twice as expensive, but it's also twice as concentrated.
> 
> As a former Botanicare user myself, I try to avoid their products since being sold to Scotts who is the main distributor of Monsanto's Round Up (evil shit).


But isn't Armor Si also a product of General Hydroponics/Hawthorne, which is a subsidiary of Scott's?


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 14, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Is $7.49 a good price for a Quart of Botanicare Silica Blast?
> 
> View attachment 4878710


Not compared to straight ag sil 

https://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate?variant=562916325


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 14, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> But isn't Armor Si also a product of General Hydroponics/Hawthorne, which is a subsidiary of Scott's?


Damn it, I just can't seem to keep up with these monopolistic fuckers. You're right!


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 14, 2021)

Price: $48.99
Code: sale + clip 30% off
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JCD11P2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_188NZ87RBSWE6BSN5VAV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Note: 60 watts $49, 100 $60, 200 watts (21.26 x 9.61 x 1.95 inches) $180, 200 watt(15.75 x 14.49 x 1.95 inches)$160.
Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I want to know all the 420 deals coming upI’ll start


These guys aren't cheap, but 30% off for 4/20, and their genetics are dank..


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 15, 2021)

It’s been decided, I need some sort of trim bag any recommendations?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 15, 2021)

Any Canadians!
Rona has Voila Black Magic organic gardening soil(25 litre) on sale for $3 a bag, down from $4 a bag last week.

I grabbed 10 and filled my little trunk,gonna go grab more after dinner


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $31.99
> Code: *SSSRZSFL* + 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3mJkz3E
> Note: 35oz dehumidifier
> ...


This is currently on _lightning deal on Amazon _. $30


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 15, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Open Amazon to get a bottle of Tribus and found out they giving a bottle of their amino acids product with it for free. Plus 5% off. Not a bad deal.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08X3K3W4V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_YDJYK47PJQH8ZN9N75CK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


they upgraded my bottle of tribus to 250ml, pretty legit.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 15, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s been decided, I need some sort of trim bag any recommendations?


Been wanting one for awhile. But can’t justify $300+


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Been wanting one for awhile. But can’t justify $300+


Hopefully there will be some good deals for 420


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 15, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> they upgraded my bottle of tribus to 250ml, pretty legit.


Thats awesome they hooked you up. I been wanting to buy it so I can do a comparison of Tribus v Microbial mass v Mammoth p. I also wanna try their organic fertilizer.


----------



## 420blayzeitnoob (Apr 15, 2021)

Cheapest lights I have found are on Amazon right now. Prices at 75 per watt for reasonable LEDs.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08746FHH4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BPG0BB6QQ4JDGD9H7TDZ?psc=1


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

This is the same stuff that's in Power Si, but it's about 4x as concentrated.


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This is the same stuff that's in Power Si, but it's about 4x as concentrated.
> 
> View attachment 4880053


Just a heads up if you gonna buy from this place make sure you check or ask about the expiration date. I copped a bottle of mammoth p from them in March that had a June expiration date. Granted it was $25 so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Just a heads up if you gonna buy from this place make sure you check or ask about the expiration date. I copped a bottle of mammoth p from them in March that had a June expiration date. Granted it was $25 so I'm not sweating it.


Thanks for the heads up, but I'm not worried, as this product has a very long shelf life. Something like Mammoth P which has microbes is a different story. This is from the Grow-Genius website's FAQ:


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but I'm not worried, as this product has a very long shelf life. Something like Mammoth P which has microbes is a different story. This is from the Grow-Genius website's FAQ:
> 
> View attachment 4880066


Yeah you good if it's like that. They definitely have killer deals.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 16, 2021)

Price: $4.25
Code:75NSFBEP
Link: https://amzn.to/3x2lL7a
Note: 10 watts. **Limit one light per amazon account**
Photos:


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 16, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Free dr zymes, just pay for shipping
> https://mailchi.mp/doctorzymes/cannabuzz#form
> View attachment 4876996


Awesome thanks I just recently had PM issues and Regalia is HELLA Expensive lol, I can test this out for 7 bucks and if it works I'll buy more. This thread is awesome.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 16, 2021)

United seedbank is 25% off all weekend


----------



## go go kid (Apr 16, 2021)

heres one i just found, but it looks like its canada only https://ca.bestdeals.today/ts-3000w-mars-hydro?origin=google&google_params[matchtype]=b&google_params[network]=g&google_params[device]=c&google_params[creative]=482641966467&google_params[keyword]=ts 3000w mars hydro&google_params[adposition]=&google_params[adgroupid]=113795774392&google_params[campaignid]=11643417834&bs=idF9W6QKS6BrXOpo3S7ibb8BSKMjMj4tDW1nO7f-VlOakqxGEJ5sSTfP8FbNIKBPCk5Bdep7cxE=&google_params[feeditemid]=&google_params[targetid]=kwd-852391814142&google_params[loc_interest_ms]=&google_params[loc_physical_ms]=1002604&google_params[devicemodel]=&google_params[target]=&dest=0&sys_id=0|912&gclid=Cj0KCQjw6-SDBhCMARIsAGbI7UjLHGpqsQDYql_QXjPzkdiL9wN5StXBeW8UymgtT9OL9aKSyAjLcHkaApu0EALw_wcB


----------



## go go kid (Apr 16, 2021)

sorry, its for a ts3000 from mars hydro


----------



## go go kid (Apr 16, 2021)

great seed deal 
*LIMITED TIME PROMOS
AKA 47 Auto Fem Seeds*
30% OFF
TIME LEFT: 3d 20h 25m 23s
From £2.31
*Chem Dog Fem Seeds*
30% OFF
TIME LEFT: 3d 20h 25m 23s
From £2.31


----------



## go go kid (Apr 16, 2021)

they allways gave a good deal going on ever time i go on it to buy seeds


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $48.99
> Code: sale + clip 30% off
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JCD11P2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_188NZ87RBSWE6BSN5VAV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Note: 60 watts $49, 100 $60, 200 watts (21.26 x 9.61 x 1.95 inches) $180, 200 watt(15.75 x 14.49 x 1.95 inches)$160.
> ...


Even cheaper.

Code: 20UNITFARM + clip coupon = up to 50% off

200 watts led $115


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Even cheaper.
> 
> Code: 20UNITFARM + clip coupon = up to 50% off
> 
> 200 watts led $115


this is a really nice light. I copped the little 60W for my seedlings and its already here.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 18, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> this is a really nice light. I copped the little 60W for my seedlings and its already here.


What are the measurements on the unit length,width and height?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 18, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> What are the measurements on the unit length,width and height?


9" x 10", 1/8 thk.


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 19, 2021)

2 day sale. I believe it’s for their new light series and a few others. 









Rapid LED


Affordable LED Lighting for Growers and Makers. Build your own high quality LED lights using name brand parts at an affordable price. Minimal knowledge required.




rapidled.com


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 19, 2021)

Got this for $360 USD (hint, offer vendor less than $360)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4000W-Samsung-LM281B-LED-Grow-Light-Full-Spectrum-for-Indoor-Plant-Veg-Flower/274722083468?hash=item3ff6b6528c:g:QfQAAOSwjOFgUGrC


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 19, 2021)

HLG site link to 4/20 sales
https://horticulturelightinggroup.us15.list-manage.com/track/click?u=316375d10de73749352370763&id=601aacb384&e=0f0e9f2b90


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 20, 2021)

Price: 22.79
Code: 7HKHIB26 + 10% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3x9Os20
Note: 31oz dehumidifier
Photos:


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Still hunting that trimbag sale


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 20, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> HLG site link to 4/20 sales
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.us15.list-manage.com/track/click?u=316375d10de73749352370763&id=601aacb384&e=0f0e9f2b90


Lmao. 20% off sale for HLG brings the lights down to an actual reasonable price.


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 20, 2021)

https://rufldfthrs.com/shop is 30% off with "420" code, not sure if those dab temp gauges work well or not though, anybody have one and like it?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## MustGro (Apr 20, 2021)

That HLG link is good for Canadians too. Here's a link https://www.horticulturelightinggroup.ca/
HLG Scorpion Diablo & HLG350R 20% Off TODAY ONLY - Use 420SALE at checkout 
Don't we get a 10% discount from HLG with the code RIU10 anyway? I really like the scorpion diablo, great reviews.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 20, 2021)

MustGro said:


> That HLG link is good for Canadians too. Here's a link https://www.horticulturelightinggroup.ca/
> HLG Scorpion Diablo & HLG350R 20% Off TODAY ONLY - Use 420SALE at checkout
> Don't we get a 10% discount from HLG with the code RIU10 anyway? I really like the scorpion diablo, great reviews.


Nice to save another 10%. The price is still too high compared to other light systems out there. Depends on if you can afford it or not I guess.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 20, 2021)

Best deals on seeds?


----------



## MustGro (Apr 20, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Nice to save another 10%. The price is still too high compared to other light systems out there. Depends on if you can afford it or not I guess.


Yeah I didn't buy one... and the RIU10 didn't work at all. Maybe it's just for today.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Best deals on seeds?


speakeasy has a pretty good one going on, same with OES


----------



## Gobi (Apr 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Even cheaper.
> 
> Code: 20UNITFARM + clip coupon = up to 50% off
> 
> 200 watts led $115


Even cheaper now. I just bought the 200 watt for $92.74. Thanks lightning deal!


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Best deals on seeds?







__





Sale Packs - Great Lakes Genetics







www.greatlakesgenetics.com









__





JBC Seeds | Because Genetics Matter







www.jbcseeds.com













Cannabis Seeds On Sale | Seeds Here Now


If you’re looking for cannabis seeds on sale, we have it! Seeds Here Now supplies the best cannabis seeds! Call us today to learn more about our products!




seedsherenow.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 20, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Yeah I didn't buy one... and the RIU10 didn't work at all. Maybe it's just for today.


The RIU10 code is usually disabled for sale items.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2021)

RIU 10 works today at JBC


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4883378


I tried with multiple different glasses and the discount code won’t apply


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I tried with multiple different glasses and the discount code won’t apply


Works fine for me..


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Works fine for me..
> 
> View attachment 4883853


guess the 3 I tried were not included in the sale thank you


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 21, 2021)

God damn, i know those are good glasses, but that shit is fucking expensive. I never really thought about it before, but god damn im poor lmao.


----------



## 1dude1seed (Apr 21, 2021)

Any current deals on decent humidifiers?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 21, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> God damn, i know those are good glasses, but that shit is fucking expensive. I never really thought about it before, but god damn im poor lmao.


I only own a pair because they came free with my HLG light.
Couldn’t get the 25% off to work on the model I was considering so I won’t be purchasing a second


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> God damn, i know those are good glasses, but that shit is fucking expensive. I never really thought about it before, but god damn im poor lmao.


Good glasses are usually expensive, and the Method Seven ones are specialty glasses for grow rooms and pilots (they do also make regular glasses too). I'm not going to buy a set myself, but if I was a grow-room worker, I definitely would.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 21, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I only own a pair because they came free with my HLG light.
> Couldn’t get the 25% off to work on the model I was considering so I won’t be purchasing a second


Got a pair with my pair of Scorpion Diablo lights. Ordered yesterday and half-way here already


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

Price: $198
Code: GOIEIZZO
Link: https://amzn.to/3erqgiS
Note: "450 watts..Samsung smds"
Photos:


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow, $410 CDN


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Any current deals on decent humidifiers?


Here are a couple.


Price: $35
Code: FWQQTJHF
Link: https://amzn.to/3ncbCQK
Note: 5.5L tank, has water filter, remote, takes essential oils, etc.
Photos:



Price: $25
Code: ZQEU2BUT + 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3sCFFC5
Note: 6L. 
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

Price: $25.84
Code: GTR50OFF
Link: https://amzn.to/3tJOXNZ
Note: 49oz Dehumidifier
Photos:


----------



## 1dude1seed (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you @Marq1340! Gunna order the first one you posted.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Thank you @Marq1340! Gunna order the first one you posted.


Np


----------



## 1dude1seed (Apr 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Np


Ordered. Do you happen to have any deals on a humidity controller, preferably an Inkbird? Just tryin to save a few bucks lol


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 22, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Ordered. Do you happen to have any deals on a humidity controller, preferably an Inkbird? Just tryin to save a few bucks lol


@Inkbird just started as a member here.
Go to their thread they gave us 15% off coupon code


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

Price: $7.50
Code: clip 70% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3sRqUvD
Note: 10 pack starter set
Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Apr 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $198
> Code: GOIEIZZO
> Link: https://amzn.to/3erqgiS
> Note: "450 watts..Samsung smds"
> ...


Holy crap @Marq1340 ! I have way too many of your beat deals lights already! Oh well, guess I'll have to put something else under this one.
Thanks for the deals!


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Holy crap @Marq1340 ! I have way too many of your beat deals lights already! Oh well, guess I'll have to put something else under this one.
> Thanks for the deals!


Anytime. I know the feeling. I have about five lights, two 4x4 tents, and numerous other grow gadgets.

And I'm only running one tent with a few autos at the moment...


----------



## arrowman (Apr 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $7.50
> Code: clip 70% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3sRqUvD
> Note: 10 pack starter set
> ...


transporting from these is a b!tch.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2021)

arrowman said:


> transporting from these is a b!tch.


I thought that also, but I figured one of those small tools makes it a little easier though.


----------



## Chopshop697 (Apr 22, 2021)

Prime Early access deal starts 4/23 at 5:35PM EST for Prime members
Viparspectra P1000 P2000 and P4000



https://tinyurl.com/w87u9yjc


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Anyone awake? 

Have a few single use codes


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Price: $13.29(?)
Codes: MLRS-ADBPWW-5WKPA3: MLUV-EAUL7D-U29AAZ: MLY4-KSRZU6-ND6WA3
Link: https://amzn.to/3xi8yXM
Note: 4" carbon filter with cover
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Price: $3.80
Codes: XUHR-HR32KR-N2Y5AC: XUXP-B5PLHD-2NASAK
Link: https://amzn.to/3gyjAm4
Note: 4" wide 10ft long ducting hose with clamps and foil tape.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Price: $2.83(?)
Code: 3LE5-CERTTY-DTE8AS: 3LUJ-V6JMXL-YGHZAJ: 3LYP-SLD7PV-DAVDA5
Link: https://amzn.to/32Ik40y
Note: 4" wide, 10ft in length. Comes with clamps. May or may not work on the black option (cost a couple cent more)
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Small, and weird looking none oscillating fans.

Price: $10
Code: X5BD-VFJ2ST-CVBSAN
Link: https://amzn.to/3tMitCK
Photos:


Price: $9(?)
Code: 6VPL-G2WKLB-CZ29AG: 6V75-VYPWVE-R34XAV: 6VYA-Q4NJBS-5JP3A3
Link: https://amzn.to/2Qqh9XV
Photos:


Price: $10(?)
Code: 
Link: https://amzn.to/3sL64On
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Price: $3.49
Code: 50VOUGGQ
Link: https://amzn.to/3gxgdLX
Note: 12w "full spectrum twist in bulb". Code applies to one light only.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Price: $172
Code: clip $26 off for 200 watt light | 10TECHPLANT works on. 100 watt option ($84)
Link: https://amzn.to/3xiQFZ3
Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Good glasses are usually expensive, and the Method Seven ones are specialty glasses for grow rooms and pilots (they do also make regular glasses too). I'm not going to buy a set myself, but if I was a grow-room worker, I definitely would.


Yeah I suppose I would too. You only have 1 set of eyes and those lights can be harsh every day if you're working around it. Good point.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Apr 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.49
> Code: 50VOUGGQ
> Link: https://amzn.to/3gxgdLX
> Note: 12w "full spectrum twist in bulb". Code applies to one light only.
> ...


You could actually get some socket splitters and use these for some seedlings or clones.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2021)

Price: $146
Code: 23957CNI + sale price
Link: https://amzn.to/3gBS3A2
Note: "240 watts"
Photos:


----------



## PharaohBud (Apr 24, 2021)

When people just use this thread to post affiliate links it ruins the whole purpose.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 24, 2021)

PharaohBud said:


> When people just use this thread to post affiliate links it ruins the whole purpose.


I assume youre referring to posts by @Marq1340. Ive thought about this, but the codes posted by @Marq1340 are available through many discount code aggregator websites like yofreesamples, freestuff, vipon, jumpsend,....etc. The discounted prices on the items he posts are, for the most part, legit good deals. Ive got quite a few things from his posts, and been satisfied with almost all of them. I think his posts are good for those in the RIU with more restrictive budgets.

As far as affiliate links, I'm not sure if they are even marq's links or if they are copied directly from the other aggregators. Either way, the deals are pretty good for the most part, and I appreciate his efforts to post them on RIU.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 24, 2021)

PharaohBud said:


> When people just use this thread to post affiliate links it ruins the whole purpose.


First thing first I don't make a dime from the shit I post, and secondly you sound fucking dumb... how is saving money ruined because someone is an affiliate with a company? Do the RIU codes ruin the discount. FOH.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 24, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I assume youre referring to posts by @Marq1340. Ive thought about this, but the codes posted by @Marq1340 are available through many discount code aggregator websites like yofreesamples, freestuff, vipon, jumpsend,....etc. The discounted prices on the items he posts are, for the most part, legit good deals. Ive got quite a few things from his posts, and been satisfied with almost all of them. I think his posts are good for those in the RIU with more restrictive budgets.
> 
> As far as affiliate links, I'm not sure if they are even marq's links or if they are copied directly from the other aggregators. Either way, the deals are pretty good for the most part, and I appreciate his efforts to post them on RIU.


Agreed. Whenever I need something...I look to this thread first. @Marq1340 always posts the best deals!


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 24, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I assume youre referring to posts by @Marq1340. Ive thought about this, but the codes posted by @Marq1340 are available through many discount code aggregator websites like yofreesamples, freestuff, vipon, jumpsend,....etc. The discounted prices on the items he posts are, for the most part, legit good deals. Ive got quite a few things from his posts, and been satisfied with almost all of them. I think his posts are good for those in the RIU with more restrictive budgets.
> 
> As far as affiliate links, I'm not sure if they are even marq's links or if they are copied directly from the other aggregators. Either way, the deals are pretty good for the most part, and I appreciate his efforts to post them on RIU.


Thanks but you didn't need to prove anything to that guy on my behalf. You can't just have good intentions now a days, I could have easily kept all of the discount shit to myself and not share anything.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Thanks but you didn't need to prove anything to that guy on my behalf. You can't just have good intentions now a days, I could have easily kept all of the discount shit to myself and not share anything.


Well...it just didn't sit right with me.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2021)

If I was a RIU Advertiser paying to promote lights or hydro equipment, I might have some objections.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 24, 2021)

hillbill said:


> If I was a RIU Advertiser paying to promote lights or hydro equipment, I might have some objections.


If any admin were to ever ask me to stop posting those kind of links it wouldn't bother me at all. Also anyone feeling a certain way about what I post could easily just block me and avoid me altogether.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If any admin were to ever ask me to stop posting those kind of links it wouldn't bother me at all. Also anyone feeling a certain way about what I post could easily just block me and avoid me altogether.


I’m not a RIU advertiser though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 24, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I’m not a RIU advertiser though.


I know and I get what you were saying. All I'm saying is I haven't received anything from posting links here but one cease and desist msg(using their affiliate links here), and a thank every now and then.

Keep in mind this post is also pinned.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2021)

The amount of LED Board sellers around now is incredible, looks like the Board has been the choice for LED fixture choice, many with high grade components.


----------



## Nixs (Apr 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I know and I get what you were saying. All I'm saying is I haven't received anything from posting links here but one cease and desist msg(using their affiliate links here), and a thank every now and then.
> 
> Keep in mind this post is also pinned.


There is a saying that goes like " only trees that bears fruit get stoned".
You're doing us a great favor, you deserve better


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 25, 2021)

Botanicare products are on clearance online at ace hardware.

Link: https://www.acehardware.com/search?pageSize=30&sortBy=price+asc&query=Botanicare
Note: shipping price is $9.22 no matter how many I added to the cart. (No free shipping threshold...) Seems like a decent price otherwise. Bush Doctor is also on clearance there.
Photos:


----------



## VSoup (Apr 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $198
> Code: GOIEIZZO
> Link: https://amzn.to/3erqgiS
> Note: "450 watts..Samsung smds"
> ...


Man, this was perfect. Thank you! Starting my 2nd grow and have been considering adding a 2nd larger tent & light, was searching around for some transplanting tips and stumbled on this thread. Hopefully a deal for a 4x4 tent pops up before it's time to flower!


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 25, 2021)

VSoup said:


> Man, this was perfect. Thank you! Starting my 2nd grow and have been considering adding a 2nd larger tent & light, was searching around for some transplanting tips and stumbled on this thread. Hopefully a deal for a 4x4 tent pops up before it's time to flower!


No problem. Wow it's even cheaper. $132. Let us know if it's any good.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $198
> Code: GOIEIZZO
> Link: https://amzn.to/3erqgiS
> Note: "450 watts..Samsung smds"
> ...


If that code above doesn't work here is one from the actual Amazon item page itself. 

5N5EHPWQ = 60% off $330


----------



## VSoup (Apr 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If that code above doesn't work here is one from the actual Amazon item page itself.
> 
> 5N5EHPWQ = 60% off $330


Well damn, should have waited a day or two


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 25, 2021)

VSoup said:


> Well damn, should have waited a day or two


If it's just sitting around you could always return it and purchase it with the new code.

I'm cheap enough to do this.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 25, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Wow, $410 CDN


That's only a 100 watt driver.


----------



## 1dude1seed (Apr 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Here are a couple.
> 
> 
> Price: $35
> ...


Ended up purchasing this unit with your code. Thanks again! 

Works pretty damn well. I don’t trust the built in “humidity controller” though, and I don’t think it works with an Inkbird. I also don’t have one to test it with. 

If you ask me, it’s still well worth the price with the discount.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 25, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Ended up purchasing this unit with your code. Thanks again!
> 
> Works pretty damn well. I don’t trust the built in “humidity controller” though, and I don’t think it works with an Inkbird. I also don’t have one to test it with.
> 
> If you ask me, it’s still well worth the price with the discount.


No problem. Keep us updated on it.

I also like the features of this one. If I were in need I would also pick one up.

I miss the simple top fill option...


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Botanicare products are on clearance online at ace hardware.
> 
> Link: https://www.acehardware.com/search?pageSize=30&sortBy=price+asc&query=Botanicare
> Note: shipping price is $9.22 no matter how many I added to the cart. (No free shipping threshold...) Seems like a decent price otherwise. Bush Doctor is also on clearance there.
> ...


score, they have stock local so got free pick up


----------



## Lunchb0xx (Apr 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If that code above doesn't work here is one from the actual Amazon item page itself.
> 
> 5N5EHPWQ = 60% off $330


Newbie here trying to put together a parts list for my first grow. Would I need 1 or 2 of these in a 4x4 tent? Planning to go with a hydroponic setup. Not looking to have too many plants at one time, max of four. Looking at the AC infinity 4x4 with the AC infinity 6” fan and carbon filter as well.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2021)

Lunchb0xx said:


> Newbie here trying to put together a parts list for my first grow. Would I need 1 or 2 of these in a 4x4 tent? Planning to go with a hydroponic setup. Not looking to have too many plants at one time, max of four. Looking at the AC infinity 4x4 with the AC infinity 6” fan and carbon filter as well.


One should be fine.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 25, 2021)

Lunchb0xx said:


> Newbie here trying to put together a parts list for my first grow. Would I need 1 or 2 of these in a 4x4 tent? Planning to go with a hydroponic setup. Not looking to have too many plants at one time, max of four. Looking at the AC infinity 4x4 with the AC infinity 6” fan and carbon filter as well.


One should be sufficient.


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If that code above doesn't work here is one from the actual Amazon item page itself.
> 
> 5N5EHPWQ = 60% off $330


Seems too good to be true, no? Not a lot of reviews and a couple of the negative mention cheap and not valid samsung diodes. Considering throwing money at it for a veg only tent...


----------



## Tracker (Apr 26, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Seems too good to be true, no? Not a lot of reviews and a couple of the negative mention cheap and not valid samsung diodes. Considering throwing money at it for a veg only tent...


They are almost certainly not top of the line diodes, or it would say that in the title of the posting. Even if they are Samsung diodes, they will not be 301's, but I doubt they are Samsung diodes at all. For $140, I'll check it out though. All the super discounted stuff I've bought with codes off this thread is being used for something. I havent returned any of it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 26, 2021)

Tracker said:


> They are almost certainly not top of the line diodes, or it would say that in the title of the posting. Even if they are Samsung diodes, they will not be 301's, but I doubt they are Samsung diodes at all. For $140, I'll check it out though. All the super discounted stuff I've bought with codes off this thread is being used for something. I havent returned any of it.


Says Samsung diodes in the 2nd pic


----------



## bk78 (Apr 26, 2021)

PharaohBud said:


> When people just use this thread to post affiliate links it ruins the whole purpose.


I haven’t seen this. Can you link the stuff that hurt your internet feelers please?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Says Samsung diodes in the 2nd pic


I seriously suspect that if it doesn't mention the type of Samsung Chip, it's not a LM301b or h.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2021)

A little less expensive than the best but under $1 per watt for decent name brand components across several wattage lights is impressive, especially what some of us were paying for less efficient LED panels 10years ago.
Or even Blurple panels.


----------



## VSoup (Apr 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If it's just sitting around you could always return it and purchase it with the new code.
> 
> I'm cheap enough to do this.


I haven't even gotten it yet, I only ordered it Thursday but that is probably what I'll end up doing. Amazon is not making this as easy as it should be, they won't let me cancel my order or credit my account the difference. I'll have to receive delivery, return it, order it again, and wait for the exact same thing to show up a week later. What an absolute waste of resources on their part.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 26, 2021)

VSoup said:


> I haven't even gotten it yet, I only ordered it Thursday but that is probably what I'll end up doing. Amazon is not making this as easy as it should be, they won't let me cancel my order or credit my account the difference. I'll have to receive delivery, return it, order it again, and wait for the exact same thing to show up a week later. What an absolute waste of resources on their part.


Other companies would just pay the difference and call it a day. Only problem here is if you have to wait for the refund to repurchase it the code could expire by then(if it hasn't already).


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for sharing all the deals!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 26, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> I seriously suspect that if it doesn't mention the type of Samsung Chip, it's not a LM301b or h.


probably not, samsung 301s are square and the 281s are rectangular so it should be pretty easy to tell. still a great deal at 150-200.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> probably not, samsung 301s are square and the 281s are rectangular so it should be pretty easy to tell. still a great deal at 150-200.


For a 100 watt light? Its a terrible deal.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 26, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> For a 100 watt light? Its a terrible deal.


If you follow the chain of replies back to the posting, I think this refers to the 400w LED at this posting here https://rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/post-16290736


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 26, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If you follow the chain of replies back to the posting, I think this refers to the 400w LED at this posting here https://rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/post-16290736


Advertised as 450 watt. Zoom in on the driver...its 100 watts.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 26, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If you follow the chain of replies back to the posting, I think this refers to the 400w LED at this posting here https://rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/post-16290736


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 26, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Advertised as 450 watt. Zoom in on the driver...its 100 watts.


Wait. I stand corrected. That is a different add. This one has 2 240 watt drivers.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 26, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Wait. I stand corrected. That is a different add. This one has 2 240 watt drivers.


Amazon review pool gets screwed up if they currently have or use to have multiple lights, you have to look very close for which item the review/picture is for.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 26, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Wait. I stand corrected. That is a different add. This one has 2 240 watt drivers.


Bro, I know it gets confusing with all the convolution of replies. I try to track stuff back on this and other threads sometimes, and I can get lost.


----------



## VSoup (Apr 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Other companies would just pay the difference and call it a day. Only problem here is if you have to wait for the refund to repurchase it the code could expire by then(if it hasn't already).


Thankfully the 60% discount code is still available and I don't have to wait for the return to fully process before I was able to re-order. Wanted to wait and see if I could get someone make an exception and just credit me when I had the package in hand, but no. Some of the dumbest hoops I've had to jump through when there is a dead simple solution available. I also sent a message to the seller asking specifically what Samsung diodes they use. I guess I could just open this damn thing and look but I don't feel like taping it back together to be honest.


----------



## Chopshop697 (Apr 27, 2021)

I also picked up the 400W for $150. The ELG-240 drivers are rated for 180W at 120V and 240W at 240V. Efficiency also jumps from 91% to 94% at 240V, too. Good thing I have a 240V outlet next to my grow  Might TIG up an aluminum shroud with 4" ports for heat control while keeping the room sealed.... I'll open a new thread in Growroom design if I feel it's worthy.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $198
> Code: GOIEIZZO
> Link: https://amzn.to/3erqgiS
> Note: "450 watts..Samsung smds"
> ...


$209.59 Canadian including $25 shipping absolutely great deal.
Was 5 left...now there’s 4


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 28, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> $209.59 Canadian including $25 shipping absolutely great deal.
> Was 5 left...now there’s 4


Nice. So did you use "GOIEIZZO" from that post or 5N5EHPWQ from the most recent post? The latter makes it $66 cheaper.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks marq1340!
Luckily I did use the 5n5ehpwq code


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 28, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Advertised as 450 watt. Zoom in on the driver...its 100 watts.


Two 240w drivers is basically 450w seems legit boss


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Two 240w drivers is basically 450w seems legit boss


As mentioned above, I had confused it with a prior advertisement.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 28, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Thanks marq1340! It
> Luckily I did use the 5n5ehpwq code


Nice! Let us know about the light once you receive it. Also no problem.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice! Let us know about the light once you receive it. Also no problem.



Great job posting all these deals, I tried to order that light but the promo code must have expired. Please post any other great buys you stumble across.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 28, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Great job posting all these deals, I tried to order that light but the promo code must have expired. Please post any other great buys you stumble across.


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $7.50
> Code: clip 70% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3sRqUvD
> Note: 10 pack starter set
> ...


What’s the coupon for this one This is a perfect starter for my seedlings


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 28, 2021)

arrowman said:


> transporting from these is a b!tch.


What are you talking about. Super easy to transplant out of these


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What’s the coupon for this one This is a perfect starter for my seedlings


At the time it was just the sale price, looks like it ended now.

I see anymore worth it I'll post them.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 28, 2021)

www.naturesgoodguys.Com has 100 rove beetles for $13.99 (I think it comes out to like $26 with overnight shipping.) They also have reasonable prices on all of their other beneficial incests & products








Dalotia "Atheta" coriaria | Rove Beetle | Fungus Gnat Control


Dalotia coriaria aka Rove Beetle is a native species of soil-dwelling rove beetle, which feeds on small insects and mites (e.g., shore flies, fungus gnats, moth flies, springtails, root mealybug crawlers, aphids, spider mites). Both adults and larvae are aggressive active predators and are...




www.naturesgoodguys.com





Then all you need is a shoe box, soil, & oatmeal to have an endless supply of rove beetles









How To Grow Your Own Rove Beetles & Save Lots of Money By building a Rove Beetle Farm


A few years ago I got fed up with buying rove beetles. They are just so damn expensive to be blatantly honest. That being said, I also feel they are an integral part of a no-till growing environment indoors. They are some of the best soldiers you can have to help you defend against fungus gnats...




www.redbudsoilcompany.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 29, 2021)

My first Blurple!!! Congratulations are in order? No?


Was one of eight people fast enough to get the last of the inventory. I may never use it, but hey it was only $1.98!

In other news, I'll be scouring the internet for deals to post later this week.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Great job posting all these deals, I tried to order that light but the promo code must have expired. Please post any other great buys you stumble across.


Checked on the light. Literally two left. Use code *5N5EHPWQ* 




https://amzn.to/3e24VO5


.


For anyone interested their "200watt" light is also pretty cheap


Price: $70
Code: *ELKG4RL9* clip $10 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3aN7vWu
Note: 200 watts and Samsung diodes according to the description.
Photos:


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> My first Blurple!!! Congratulations are in order? No?
> View attachment 4889982
> View attachment 4889981
> Was one of eight people fast enough to get the last of the inventory. I may never use it, but hey it was only $1.98....
> ...


$1.98 is literally a steal. They lost money sending that package to youThat will be a perfect light for propagation or veg How many watts


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> My first Blurple!!! Congratulations are in order? No?
> View attachment 4889982
> View attachment 4889981
> Was one of eight people fast enough to get the last of the inventory. I may never use it, but hey it was only $1.98....
> ...


For $2!?! that’s ridiculous!
It will get used somewhere im sure


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks man, your code worked. Got it for 145$ be here on may 2nd


----------



## Millo (Apr 29, 2021)

Are those deals for US - Canadian amazon only?


----------



## Tracker (Apr 29, 2021)

Millo said:


> Are those deals for US - Canadian amazon only?


Most of the comments I see in response to the codes are from US posters, with a few Canadians chiming in. The only way to know is to try to put them in your amazon at checkout, if you're somewhere else. Please report your findings.


----------



## brownbusta (Apr 29, 2021)

AOPO A-4000 is sold out, but the A-2000 is still up for $70. I got one of each, thanks for the deals bro. The ELG-240-48AB drivers alone for these if you were to buy are $50+tx and shipping. If you can run them at 240v they are just as efficient/powerful as the HLG series, which are $65. PLUS you get Samsung LEDs, a potentiometer, and a pair of rope hangers. I can’t believe this hasn’t sold out quicker. For $70 anyone who doesn’t snap one up is sleepwalking.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> $1.98 is literally a steal. They lost money sending that package to youThat will be a perfect light for propagation or veg How many watts


The title says 300 watts, description says 300w and 100 watts. I'm certain it's between 50-100 watts for sure.



brownbusta said:


> AOPO A-4000 is sold out, but the A-2000 is still up for $70. I got one of each, thanks for the deals bro. The ELG-240-48AB drivers alone for these if you were to buy are $50+tx and shipping. If you can run them at 240v they are just as efficient/powerful as the HLG series, which are $65. PLUS you get Samsung LEDs, a potentiometer, and a pair of rope hangers. I can’t believe this hasn’t sold out quicker. For $70 anyone who doesn’t snap one up is sleepwalking.


No problem. I agree it does seem like a very good deal. Can't wait to find out what diodes were used.


Corso312 said:


> Thanks man, your code worked. Got it for 145$ be here on may 2nd


No problem! Let us know about the build quality later, hopefully it's much better than the SZHLUX lights from February.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The title says 300 watts, description says 300w and 100 watts. I'm certain it's between 50-100 watts for sure.
> 
> 
> No problem. I agree it does seem like a very good deal. Can't wait to find out what diodes were used.
> ...


I will report on this. Should have it in a few days.


----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't know if this qualifies as Best Deal but I've been watching this item for a while now and finally pulled the trigger today as it went on sale for $26.89 at Target. Free shipping if you spend $35. I think WalMart online also has a seller with the same pricing


----------



## brownbusta (Apr 30, 2021)

First $132 AOPO A-4000 light came today and it’s legit. Brighter than a 600w hps for sure! I can’t wait for the $70 one to get here. I highly recommend it (no pun intended lolz)


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 30, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> First $132 AOPO A-4000 light came today and it’s legit. Brighter than a 600w hps for sure! I can’t wait for the $70 one to get here. I highly recommend it (no pun intended lolz)


Nice! So what are the drivers that actually came with it? Does it have a waterproof coating or anything over the diodes?


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's here!

Can't wait to post my super stringy seedlings and brag to everyone about it's 300 watts!


Kind of disappointed it didn't come with any rope ratchets, but at the end of the day it's $1.98 well spent.


----------



## brownbusta (Apr 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice! So what are the drivers that actually came with it? Does it have a waterproof coating or anything over the diodes?


They did come with the pair of ELG-240-48AB as pictured in the listing. The diodes seem to be Samsung, and they are very bright, but maybe someone who knows could tell from the zoomed in photo. Running it almost full brightness, one edge of the heatsink has bowed ever so slightly, although it has even pressure on all the hangers. I'll also try to add some pictures from the Dekrulier deal for $146 you posted a few days ago.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> They did come with the pair of ELG-240-48AB as pictured in the listing. The diodes seem to be Samsung, and they are very bright, but maybe someone who knows could tell from the zoomed in photo. Running it almost full brightness, one edge of the heatsink has bowed ever so slightly, although it has even pressure on all the hangers. I'll also try to add some pictures from the Dekrulier deal for $146 you posted a few days ago.View attachment 4891331View attachment 4891332View attachment 4891333View attachment 4891334View attachment 4891335View attachment 4891336View attachment 4891337View attachment 4891338View attachment 4891339


It's a cheap non-finned heatsink. Your diodes will run hotter than they would with a finned heatsink and as a result will be less efficient. You get what you pay for.

To be honest, those don't look like Samsung diodes. Sammy's are more rounded at the corners.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's a cheap non-finned heatsink. Your diodes will run hotter than they would with a finned heatsink and as a result will be less efficient. You get what you pay for.


This may definitely be true, but the sunraise lights I have don't have that kind of setup and it's cool to the touch ten times out of tens. 

(Though they are two different designs)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This may definitely be true, but the sunraise lights I have don't have that kind of setup and it's cool to the touch ten times out of tens.
> 
> (Though they are two different designs)


Here's a general idea of how heat affects lumen output of LEDs, taken from the Samsung LM301b datasheet:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's a general idea of how heat affects lumen output of LEDs, taken from the Samsung LM301b datasheet:
> 
> View attachment 4891416


Is it a given for that board to reach those sever temps?

Not sure how accurate this review is but I found it hiding amongst the many good reviews.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Is it a given for that board to reach those sever temps?
> 
> Not sure how accurate this review is but I found it hiding amongst the many good reviews.
> View attachment 4891429


Well I’ll test my unit when it arrives to see what kind of numbers it hits.my new apogee is getting lots of use lately.

I’m not worried about overheating the unit or warping the heatsink. I’ll probably only run it around 40% for my cacti after testing it.
this board just needs to spread the light better than my 315CMH dimmed


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Well I’ll test my unit when it arrives to see what kind of numbers it hits.my new apogee is getting lots of use lately.
> 
> I’m not worried about overheating the unit or warping the heatsink. I’ll probably only run it around 40% for my cacti after testing it.
> this board just needs to spread the light better than my 315CMH dimmed


Most of the 480w panels from the reputable vendors on alibaba also come on aluminum sheets with no fins. Those solder connections look cold/ not great. What do the diodes measure? 301 is 3x3mm


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Is it a given for that board to reach those sever temps?
> 
> Not sure how accurate this review is but I found it hiding amongst the many good reviews.
> View attachment 4891429


There's a lot of shady sellers on Amazon. My first LED kit which was supposed to be a HLG kit, was clearly a knockoff when it arrived. Luckily Amazon protected me and I got my money back, even though the seller was uncooperative. I'm not sure what temps that panel might reach. My heatsinks are finned, and most of my stuff is DIY. I'm sure it's more efficient than HPS type lighting either way, but likely as efficient than some better quality boards. I'm a bit biased because they sent me a free light to test out, but I still think that the viparspectra xs series is the best bang for your buck on Amazon currently.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Most of the 480w panels from the reputable vendors on alibaba also come on aluminum sheets with no fins. Those solder connections look cold/ not great. What do the diodes measure? 301 is 3x3mm


Mine says it’s not arriving until may 17th but I can check when they arrive 
I’ll be posting some par measurements too


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

You get much better heat dispersion from much more surface area when using finned heatsinks:


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There's a lot of shady sellers on Amazon. My first LED kit which was supposed to be a HLG kit, was clearly a knockoff when it arrived. Luckily Amazon protected me and I got my money back, even though the seller was uncooperative. I'm not sure what temps that panel might reach. My heatsinks are finned, and most of my stuff is DIY. I'm sure it's more efficient than HPS type lighting either way, but likely as efficient than some better quality boards. I'm a bit biased because they sent me a free light to test out, but I still think that the viparspectra xs series is the best bang for your buck on Amazon currently.


Leds don’t need finned heat sinks if the aluminum sheet is thick enough.
I see what your saying about cheap companies,thin sheets are garbage.

Example of good thick ones: HLG


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Leds don’t need finned heat sinks if the aluminum sheet is thick enough.
> I see what your saying about cheap companies,thin sheets are garbage.
> 
> Example of good thick ones: HLG
> View attachment 4891467


That's true, however it's also true that they use those sinks to save costs on their prebuilt fixtures, and recommend finned sinks with their 288 boards. The more surface area you have to disperse heat, the better, and the cooler you can keep your diodes the better they will perform. There's really no two ways about that.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2021)

I think HLG bases finned heat sink use on watts used by the boards in individual applications.


----------



## PharaohBud (May 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I haven’t seen this. Can you link the stuff that hurt your internet feelers please?



If you say "I'm not smart enough to find things on my own" I might think about doing it for you.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's a general idea of how heat affects lumen output of LEDs, taken from the Samsung LM301b datasheet:
> 
> View attachment 4891416


you lose 4% efficiency at 60c/140f vs 20c/68f. Not a huge drop, finned heat sink runs maybe 100-110f sheet sink maybe 130-140. You probably gain 1-1.5% efficiency with a finned sink, negligible


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> you lose 4% efficiency at 60c/140f vs 20c/68f. Not a huge drop, finned heat sink runs maybe 100-110f sheet sink maybe 130-140. You probably gain 1-1.5% efficiency with a finned sink, negligible


Sure, but also finned heatsinks don't slump like that cookie sheet posted a few posts back is. Also once, you start adding up all the "negligible" efficiency losses from things like low bin/less efficient diodes, less efficient drivers, and such, your efficiency losses can easily top 35% compared to top tier fixtures. I'm not saying that's always a bad deal, but you do get what you pay for. I love great deals, but I like them for the long run not just for this week.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 2, 2021)

Price: $17.99
Code: PECULLOP + clip 45% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3aWSDof
Niote: 4.5L top fill humidifier. Reviews say that the white light can be turned off but the blue light that shows the water level can't be turned off so if you believe that is enough light to herm your plants avoid this. or just tape it up.
Photos:


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $17.99
> Code: PECULLOP + clip 45% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3aWSDof
> Niote: 4.5L top fill humidifier. Reviews say that the white light can be turned off but the blue light that shows the water level can't be turned off so if you believe that is enough light to herm your plants avoid this. or just tape it up.
> ...


First of all black paint marker for the win!
Second of all I have dreams of getting my ac or dehumidifier hose to drain into a top fill unit like this this in veg


----------



## Marq1340 (May 3, 2021)

Price: $90
Code: *15KINGSO6SW* 
Link: https://amzn.to/2SoENVp
Note: 2 in 1 48"x36"x72" grow tent
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 3, 2021)

Price: 184.49
Code: 10647I5G 
Link: https://amzn.to/3xIij1J
Note: 240 watts. I think I posted this one already...
Photos::


----------



## SBBCal (May 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $90
> Code: *15KINGSO6SW*
> Link: https://amzn.to/2SoENVp
> Note: 2 in 1 48"x36"x72" grow tent
> ...


Anything lately on small tents? 2x2’s? I’m only finding shitty ones for $60


----------



## Marq1340 (May 3, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Anything lately on small tents? 2x2’s? I’m only finding shitty ones for $60


$60 seems like the current sweet spot for 2x2.

Below are a couple 2x2x36 & 2x2x48

$60 VIPARSPECTRA
$60 Vivosun
$60 HyFo Green
$60 iPower
$60 GA Grow
$57.99 Opulent

Also this which was posted a little while back

Price: $51.19
Code: 15ZW8DBG + 5% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3gXqm51
Note: 24"x24"x64
Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (May 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $60 seems like the current sweet spot for 2x2.
> 
> Below are a couple 2x2x36 & 2x2x48
> 
> ...


Appreciated, just in need of something small for seedlings.. might just grab some panda and pvc . Thx
-actually just read it’s 1680,, $56.05. That’s prob worth it


----------



## SBBCal (May 3, 2021)

Went ahead and ordered it. The density was too nice. I’ll post some pics of it when I get it


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Warming up.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $153-319
Code: *101TECHPLANT* + clip any applicable coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/33fE8b0
Note: 200 watt option and 400 watt option
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $76.49
Code: 10Techplant 
Link: https://amzn.to/3teL2Yt
Note: 100 watt
Photos:


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 4, 2021)

On ebay 480w 4 board for 229.99 American


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $24
Code: 50FORT8B
Link: https://amzn.to/3vDmMB5
Note: Removes 10.1 oz per day(at 80+rh)
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $130
Code: 1022PT01DEAL + CLIP $20.00 COUPON
Link: https://amzn.to/3xK9moF
Note: 20-30 pints per day
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $65.45
Code: 455FMBUO 
Link: https://amzn.to/2QTfZo4
Note: 100 watt
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $33.33
Code: 92VPGRBU 
Link: https://amzn.to/3xKg1PD
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $15
Code: Y2AICKIM 
Link: https://amzn.to/3tokEvf
Note: Oscillating fan
Photos:


----------



## Tracker (May 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $130
> Code: 1022PT01DEAL + CLIP $20.00 COUPON
> Link: https://amzn.to/3xK9moF
> Note: 20-30 pints per day
> ...


Shizzam!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $2.50(?)
Code: H94N-REFR6N-NM5ZAQ 
Link: https://amzn.to/3b2AoOx
Note: Single use
Photos:


----------



## brownbusta (May 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $2.50(?)
> Code: H94N-REFR6N-NM5ZAQ
> Link: https://amzn.to/3b2AoOx
> Note: Single use
> ...


Got eem for the $2.46 lolz


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $61
Code: L6ZA-CKDJQT-PBMEAW 
Link: https://amzn.to/3tjbTCM
Note: Claims to be 176 watts.
Photos


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Price: $133
Code: FTP8-FKJ4DL-N5ZQAM 
Link: https://amzn.to/2SqvNPE
Note: Claims to be 352 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $133
> Code: FTP8-FKJ4DL-N5ZQAM
> Link: https://amzn.to/2SqvNPE
> Note: Claims to be 352 watts
> ...





Marq1340 said:


> Price: $61
> Code: L6ZA-CKDJQT-PBMEAW
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tjbTCM
> Note: Claims to be 176 watts.
> ...


These are likely half of what they claim. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> 
> Price: $25
> Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
> ...


WTLN-LDDWVH-PBS9AG


----------



## SBBCal (May 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $60 seems like the current sweet spot for 2x2.
> 
> Below are a couple 2x2x36 & 2x2x48
> 
> ...


Got it! Non prime but took only 3 days  it is much thicker than Vivo’s. * just a warning * shit ships in a box with labels and pics on it. Check gift wrap on Amazon if you care. Thx again for the link


----------



## Marq1340 (May 6, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Got it! Non prime but took only 3 days  it is much thicker than Vivo’s. * just a warning * shit ships in a box with labels and pics on it. Check gift wrap on Amazon if you care. Thx again for the link


How's the zippers? It does look nice


----------



## SBBCal (May 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> How's the zippers? It does look nice


pretty nice, they use the same 1600d for the zipper flaps, I don’t see any snagging anytime soon, zipper itself is the norm.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 6, 2021)

Not directly related to growing, but WalMart has an amazing clearance deal on tools right now.

https://www.walmart.com/browse/home-improvement/tools/1072864_1031899?cat_id=1072864_1031899&facet=special_offers%3AClearance&page=1&prg=mWeb&sort=price_low

Edit: Most of the power tools are sold out now


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not directly related to growing, but WalMart has an amazing clearance deal on tools right now.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/browse/home-improvement/tools/1072864_1031899?cat_id=1072864_1031899&facet=special_offers%3AClearance&page=1&prg=mWeb&sort=price_low
> 
> Edit: Most of the power tools are sold out now


damn! just copped a dremel set for $20, reg 100.

we don't deserve you @Marq1340


----------



## Marq1340 (May 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $13.29(?)
> Codes: MLRS-ADBPWW-5WKPA3: MLUV-EAUL7D-U29AAZ: MLY4-KSRZU6-ND6WA3
> Link: https://amzn.to/3xi8yXM
> Note: 4" carbon filter with cover
> ...


KXNQ-6RSG5N-8VJLA8


----------



## Marq1340 (May 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> 
> Price: $25
> Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
> ...


WTAF-8K8R3Y-N7ESAV


----------



## Marq1340 (May 7, 2021)

Price: $6(?)
Code: VCBG-RHRBZD-98HCAX clip $1 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3uuoCUH
Note: 5x 5 gallon pots
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 7, 2021)

Price: $8.49
Code: VKDS-VLC6R4-P9MWA8 
Link: https://amzn.to/3nYYnDo
Photo: 





Dreminen169 said:


> What’s the coupon for this one This is a perfect starter for my seedlings


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.49
> Code: VKDS-VLC6R4-P9MWA8
> Link: https://amzn.to/3nYYnDo
> Photo:
> View attachment 4896822


Code not valid  Thx for keeping an eye out though


----------



## Marq1340 (May 7, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Code not valid  Thx for keeping an eye out though


check your msgs


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

Site back up and running
Price: $94.98
Code: KFAT-H62JL3-K9WUAV | KFC7-2GKS83-YWB5AU
Link: https://amzn.to/2Q6XJr1
Note: 150 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

This looks amazing
Price: $189
Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
Note: 300 watt seemingly modular grow light. 
403mra1r was a multi use code but it expired on the 9th while the site was down
Photos:


----------



## K4PTEN (May 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This looks amazing
> Price: $189
> Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
> ...


Woah dude this light is like rosewell 1947 all over again


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 10, 2021)

K4PTEN said:


> Woah dude this light is like rosewell 1947 all over again


Very unique design, pretty creative


----------



## K4PTEN (May 10, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Very unique design, pretty creative


It sure is I bet we will see more of these adaptive light in the future


----------



## keiserrott (May 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This looks amazing
> Price: $189
> Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
> ...


Kickass concept


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Site back up and running
> Price: $94.98
> Code: KFAT-H62JL3-K9WUAV | KFC7-2GKS83-YWB5AU
> Link: https://amzn.to/2Q6XJr1
> ...


Youre still at it, hot damn, good on you. 

How you been?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Youre still at it, hot damn, good on you.
> 
> How you been?


Still having growing woes, besides that my fingers and toes are still able to move so who am I to complain. What about yourself?


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Still having growing woes, besides that my fingers and toes are still able to move so who am into complain. What about yourself?


Good. I just keep going on at and i keep trying. I started a bunch of flowers, a fruit, and a couple veggies inside under some extra space i had. Im going to take them outside as soon as the weather breaks which should be soon. 

I also have 2 cannabis in flower and 9 seedlings as of now. Ive been smoking what i grew a while back and its decent stuff. Ive been saving a ton of money by not buying any. Idk. Practice makes perfect tho. I think i found my new favorite hobby, especially with lights where i can do it year around.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Good. I just keep going on at and i keep trying. I started a bunch of flowers, a fruit, and a couple veggies inside under some extra space i had. Im going to take them outside as soon as the weather breaks which should be soon.
> 
> I also have 2 cannabis in flower and 9 seedlings as of now. Ive been smoking what i grew a while back and its decent stuff. Ive been saving a ton of money by not buying any. Idk. Practice makes perfect tho. I think i found my new favorite hobby, especially with lights where i can do it year around.


Sounds great. Growing/gardening is very therapeutic. 

I've depleted all of my grow funds, so at this point I'm just trying to find that perfect deal for the community.

I have a very good feeling my next grow is going to be my best one yet!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

When I find a deal related to growing. 






Let's see what's available tonight!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

Price: $134.50
Code: 50MTDQ63
Link: https://amzn.to/3tBQMMe
Note: 230 watts
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

Price: $112.30
Code: 15KKNA2E + $15 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3w1CQwJ
Note: "170+ watts"
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

Price: $28
Code: 34EECUF6
Link: https://amzn.to/2Qb10Wi
Note: Claims to be 100 watt light with Samsung LM281B Diodes
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

Price: $30.34
Code: TN7Q9AHL
Link: https://amzn.to/2RKB7g9
Note: 80 watt blurp
Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $28
> Code: 34EECUF6
> Link: https://amzn.to/2Qb10Wi
> Note: Claims to be 100 watt light with Samsung LM281B Diodes
> ...


Weird spectrum..


----------



## Marq1340 (May 10, 2021)

Price: $9.49
Code: clip 5% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3eCysOK
Note: 10" x 20.75" seedling heating pad. By vivosun
Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Sounds great. Growing/gardening is very therapeutic.
> 
> I've depleted all of my grow funds, so at this point I'm just trying to find that perfect deal for the community.
> 
> I have a very good feeling my next grow is going to be my best one yet!


Aw..well that sucks to hear but you sound like you're staying optimistic which is really good. There is something, almost instinctual, about gardening that just feels right. Well I wish you the very best on your next one.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 12, 2021)

That 450watt led arrived 5 days early.
Well built,super bright.cheap mounting cables but good ratchets.
I’m using it way closer than ‘recommended’ but I’m gonna keep it pretty dimmed for my cacti, should last longer this way anyways.


10%centre 279

50%centre 929
100% centre 1794

13.5inch from lights to sensor.Not doing different distances it’s where I want it. For my plants


----------



## Millo (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I may never use it, but hey it was only $1.98!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> That 450watt led arrived 5 days early.
> Well built,super bright.cheap mounting cables but good ratchets.
> I’m using it way closer than ‘recommended’ but I’m gonna keep it pretty dimmed for my cacti, should last longer this way anyways.
> View attachment 4899227
> ...


It looks legit. 

Your tent setup is interesting, especially the lights. If you don't mind me asking why are you growing cati? Is it an aesthetics thing?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> It looks legit.
> 
> Your tent setup is interesting, especially the lights. If you don't mind me asking why are you growing cati? Is it an aesthetics thing?


Appears to be some psychedelic species. San Pedro and Peyote?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Appears to be some psychedelic species. San Pedro and Peyote?


That never came to mind. Thanks. 

If it's the case.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> That never came to mind. Thanks.
> 
> If it's the case.


Yes sir all of those but 3 are mescaline cacti.
I’ve got some Peruvian torch,Bolivian torch,baby SanPedro, couple peyote.

Mars-150 on the bottom and the new one up top(this photo had the dimmed CMH up top)


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> Price: $55
> Code: GZPH-25PR2W-67BFAJ + clip $7 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3rWSLK7
> ...


M4HL-F7CJRL-VFBWAM


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $13.29(?)
> Codes: MLRS-ADBPWW-5WKPA3: MLUV-EAUL7D-U29AAZ: MLY4-KSRZU6-ND6WA3
> Link: https://amzn.to/3xi8yXM
> Note: 4" carbon filter with cover
> ...


KXU2-93NJTX-MSYRAT


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.00
> Code: CVQB-U6H6ZU-N342A3 | CV8N-5HVBBH-VBP2AQ | + clip $1 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3ugScfX
> Note: 4" Dryer Vent Hose 2 Pack, 8 Feet Flexible Ductwork Aluminum Air Ducting
> ...


67QA-KNHW2P-9HXKAN


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6(?)
> Code: VCBG-RHRBZD-98HCAX clip $1 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uuoCUH
> Note: 5x 5 gallon pots
> ...


VCGV-AFYD5H-RNHFAT


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


AKDC-VK8N96-HMCVAW


----------



## Tracker (May 12, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340 have you got anything on those thick plastic drip trys you posted a couple of different times a while back?

Peace!


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> That 450watt led arrived 5 days early.
> Well built,super bright.cheap mounting cables but good ratchets.
> I’m using it way closer than ‘recommended’ but I’m gonna keep it pretty dimmed for my cacti, should last longer this way anyways.
> View attachment 4899227
> ...


Those cacti are so cool. What brand is that light that you got?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 12, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Those cacti are so cool. What brand is that light that you got?


AOPO, no name import. I’m super happy with it
209.59 Canadian to my door with Marq’s discount


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 have you got anything on those thick plastic drip trys you posted a couple of different times a while back?
> 
> Peace!


Haven't seen those or any other good saucers since late March. 

Currently in need myself.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> AOPO, no name import. I’m super happy with it
> 209.59 Canadian to my door with Marq’s discount
> View attachment 4899706


NIce, good to hear you enjoy it. Im thinking of getting a tent and light just so i can grow some fruits and veggies on the side so im looking at some cheaper alternatives.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Yes sir all of those but 3 are mescaline cacti.
> I’ve got some Peruvian torch,Bolivian torch,baby SanPedro, couple peyote.
> 
> Mars-150 on the bottom and the new one up top(this photo had the dimmed CMH up top)
> View attachment 4899233


Nice. I have a 6-foot tall San Pedro in my front yard I need to replant soon. It never occurred to me to grow grow a new shoot in the grow room.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 12, 2021)

This is one of the technologies that i am so excited to see keep growing. LED lights are amazing and put growing back in the hands of every day people. They are just going to get more and more efficient too. Man, id love to see a device where you put a solar panel out and youre able to use that to power your lights for growing.


----------



## Tracker (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Haven't seen those or any other good saucers since late March.
> 
> Currently in need myself.


Thank you for checking on it


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Thank you for checking on it


By the way what size were you looking for?


----------



## Tracker (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> By the way what size were you looking for?


10in and 12in


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> 10in and 12in


Not as good of a deal as the red ones.

Price: $12.60
Code: 30NXRSAH
Link: https://amzn.to/33BJKwo
Note: Eight pack of solid 10" saucers
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

I'll keep an eye out for 12 and 14 inch saucers, really need 12" square saucers tho


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 12, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> NIce, good to hear you enjoy it. Im thinking of getting a tent and light just so i can grow some fruits and veggies on the side so im looking at some cheaper alternatives.


Price per watt that one is one of the best I have seen lately


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not as good of a deal as the red ones.
> 
> Price: $12.60
> Code: 30NXRSAH
> ...


Price: $10.99
Code: Sale price
Link: Amazon.com
Note: Also an eight pack. 4 green and 4 red saucers
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 12, 2021)

Price: $90.99
Code: 15kingsowq45 + 15% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3w0S595
Note: 4x3x6 multi-system grow tent. None prime.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 13, 2021)

Price: $4.55(?)
Code: UF47-MPP4HM-7AV5AB
Link: https://amzn.to/3y7irbi
Note: 3pcs Indoor Outdoor Mini Probe Temperature Humidity Sensor
Photos:


----------



## Tracker (May 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $4.55(?)
> Code: UF47-MPP4HM-7AV5AB
> Link: https://amzn.to/3y7irbi
> Note: 3pcs Indoor Outdoor Mini Probe Temperature Humidity Sensor
> ...


I got a promo code not valid message. Someone beat me too it.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 13, 2021)

Price: $3.20
Code: 
Link: https://amzn.to/3uK1fGI
Note: Out of stock but you can still order now and get it sometime next week when they restock the inventory.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $4.55(?)
> Code: UF47-MPP4HM-7AV5AB
> Link: https://amzn.to/3y7irbi
> Note: 3pcs Indoor Outdoor Mini Probe Temperature Humidity Sensor
> ...


UFGX-HV33ZH-STPRAB


----------



## Marq1340 (May 13, 2021)

Price: $4.55
Code: UFD6-A3QZ6G-A23YAU | 
Link: https://amzn.to/2RLdG6B
Note: 
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 13, 2021)

Price: $4.55

Code: UFBE-RJZ8TA-PMLCAK

Link: https://amzn.to/3w900kR

Note: Not sure what the difference is besides the title.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 13, 2021)

Price: $9.69

Code: ENM2-5ZLL72-HYBXA2

Link: https://amzn.to/2ReXbzG

Note: No lid

Photos:


----------



## clay32 (May 13, 2021)

6.5k led lights 60watts i bought a couple of these a month ago. super bright would be great for small plants or for cloners great price. 18.77 for a two pack





2-Pack LED Garage Light, 60W LED Shop Light with E26/E27 Medium Base, 6000LM Triple LED Garage Lighting, 6500K Screw in LED Tri Light for Attic, Basement - - Amazon.com


2-Pack LED Garage Light, 60W LED Shop Light with E26/E27 Medium Base, 6000LM Triple LED Garage Lighting, 6500K Screw in LED Tri Light for Attic, Basement - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Marla 420 (May 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> AKDC-VK8N96-HMCVAW


Blahhh Promo Code isn't working. 
I'm looking for a 4inch-6inch inline fan for my 3x3 Veg. Gotta keep on the hunt lol.


----------



## Mcoc3053 (May 14, 2021)

Marla 420 said:


> Blahhh Promo Code isn't working.
> I'm looking for a 4inch-6inch inline fan for my 3x3 Veg. Gotta keep on the hunt lol.


Vipon.com still has some loaded


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $112.30
> Code: 15KKNA2E + $15 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3w1CQwJ
> Note: "170+ watts"
> ...


Currently $46 with lightning deal (2 hours left)


----------



## Marq1340 (May 16, 2021)

Price: $43.39

Code: Sale, lightning deal, and 20% clipped coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3tLOFWc

Note: 95 watt VIPARSPECTRA light

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2021)

Just saw this on my IG feed. Would you ever?


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Just saw this on my IG feed. Would you ever?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903228


Things from Wish tend to be way smaller than advertised, from what I’ve been told. That tent may end up being a desk ornament


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Things from Wish tend to be way smaller than advertised, from what I’ve been told. That tent may end up being a desk ornament


Yeah, I wouldn't risk it either.


----------



## Johiem (May 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't risk it either.


Y'all never heard of gambling? Oh wait, the house always wins.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2021)

Price: $89

Code: *50VGYIR6*

Link: https://amzn.to/3byPWK4

Note: This nice light makes a return. 220 ±5% watts. "Samsung brand chips." Dimensions: 25.2*11.8*4.7 inch.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2021)

Price: $3.59

Code: 409D1MPW

Link: https://amzn.to/3bz2xgg

Note: organic seeds. Useful as an cover crop maybe?

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 18, 2021)

Price: $2.99.4.49

Code: Sale/clip coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3hztXXe
Price changes just about every week. (or $5-10 clip coupons)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 18, 2021)

Price: $50

Code: 2MNOFO4Y 

Link: https://amzn.to/3byJKSh

Note: 150 watts, samsung diodes, small dimension.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 18, 2021)

Price: $5

Code: lightning deal/clip $20 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3eWaVsk

Note: *5L Cool-Mist Humidifier. lightning deal is currently full, join que if interested. (Top fill)*

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 18, 2021)

Price: $15

Code: L/D

Link: https://amzn.to/3tTepA0

Note: 70oz dehumidifier 

Photos:


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15
> 
> Code: L/D
> 
> ...


Went to jump on this, the list is full


----------



## Marq1340 (May 18, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Went to jump on this, the list is full


Things are moving fast today. Join the waitlist if you haven't already, someone may change their mind. Changes should show up around 5:15pm central time.


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Things are moving fast today. Join the waitlist if you haven't already, someone may change their mind. Changes should show up around 5:15pm central time.


I did, let’s see if I get ahold of this deal!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 18, 2021)

Lemon Auto Feminised Seeds


Auto-flowering strain growing one single cola.




www.seedsman.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Lemon Auto Feminised Seeds
> 
> 
> Auto-flowering strain growing one single cola.
> ...


Hey, i had a question i wanted to ask you. You ever see any deals on CO2 monitors? If i could find a less expensive on, i would consider buying it. I figured it was worth at least asking.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 19, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hey, i had a question i wanted to ask you. You ever see any deals on CO2 monitors? If i could find a less expensive on, i would consider buying it. I figured it was worth at least asking.


If I'm not mistaking Vivosun may have posted one a while back when they did the Instagram thing. Besides that I'm not certain, but if one happens to pop up I'll definitely tag you.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 19, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hey, i had a question i wanted to ask you. You ever see any deals on CO2 monitors? If i could find a less expensive on, i would consider buying it. I figured it was worth at least asking.





Marq1340 said:


> If I'm not mistaking Vivosun may have posted one a while back when they did the Instagram thing. Besides that I'm not certain, but if one happens to pop up I'll definitely tag you.


Scratch that.

Price: Free

Code: Q9XU9R6Z + Clip any coupons on the host page

Link: https://amzn.to/2RtG3q8

Note: Air Quality Monitor/ Tester

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 19, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> Price: Free
> 
> ...


At the very least it should be 80% off.(not sure what the going rate for these things are exactly)

Edit: Noticed it is sold and shipped by a third party, which means its less likely to actually ship for free. We wait and see


----------



## Marq1340 (May 19, 2021)

Price: $15.59
Code: 464GEXCV + clip 15% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3frrxHr
Note: 20" x 20.75" seedling heating pad.

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (May 19, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> Price: Free
> 
> ...


Code doesn't work for me.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Code doesn't work for me.


Certain this thing won't ship.






Air Quality Monitor BIAOLING Accurate Tester for CO2 Formaldehyde(HCHO) TVOC PM2.5/PM10 Multifunctional Air Gas Detector Real Time Data&Mean Value Recording for Home Office and Various Occasion: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Air Quality Monitor BIAOLING Accurate Tester for CO2 Formaldehyde(HCHO) TVOC PM2.5/PM10 Multifunctional Air Gas Detector Real Time Data&Mean Value Recording for Home Office and Various Occasion: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



amzn.to




New code: JU95PXPX


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Certain this thing won't ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 20, 2021)

Price: $53.xx

Code: Sale+Clip 40% off

Link: https://amzn.to/2T92wt5

Note: 100 watt(±5%). 13.8"x10"x2.3

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 20, 2021)

4x4 tent for $50! But the code expired. My heart!


----------



## 420burn420 (May 20, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Got it!


I just tried to grab it too. Lets see what happens. I don't think I even need it but something for the tent I guess.


----------



## Tracker (May 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Certain this thing won't ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked for me this time. I passed the code to a friend, and it doesn't work for him. Can anyone else please post if the code is still working for them?


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 20, 2021)

420burn420 said:


> I just tried to grab it too. Lets see what happens. I don't think I even need it but something for the tent I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4905297


My thoughts exactly. Plus it’ll be handy to have around for the wife. She’s a health nut and likes to know things like this


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Worked for me this time. I passed the code to a friend, and it doesn't work for him. Can anyone else please post if the code is still working for them?


Just now passed the code to a friend across town, worked for him.


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Certain this thing won't ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tracking says delivery estimated between June 16th and July 8th. We shall see if it comes!

Either way, kick ass job staying on top of everything and constantly updating this thread with killer deals! I really appreciate because I’m both a lazy asshole and lazy.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $153-319
> Code: *101TECHPLANT* + clip any applicable coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/33fE8b0
> Note: 200 watt option and 400 watt option
> ...


$10 cheaper than the old code


400 watt 
Price: $309
Codes: 8WKMP75O| Clip $30 off

200 watt
Price: $143
Code: 8WKMP75O|Clip $26 off


----------



## Tracker (May 20, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Just now passed the code to a friend across town, worked for him.


Well maybe dude is too baked to put the code in his amazon correctly hahaha!!!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Well maybe dude is too baked to put the code in his amazon correctly hahaha!!!


Which link did you send him?


----------



## Tracker (May 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Which link did you send him?


This one

Certain this thing won't ship.

https://amzn.to/2T6KiZf
New code: JU95PXPX


----------



## 420burn420 (May 20, 2021)

does he have amazon prime ?


----------



## Tracker (May 20, 2021)

420burn420 said:


> does he have amazon prime ?


I don't know. I forwarded the link and code to a few grow friends. I only heard back from one that said it didn't work. He didn't seem that interested in it anyway.


----------



## brownbusta (May 20, 2021)

Worked for me. No harm in trying lolz


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 20, 2021)

It worked for me too. I actually already have the Vivosun rebranded version, but hey free is free.


----------



## Kerowacked (May 20, 2021)

Worked, Jun16-Jul9 shipping, free


----------



## JewelRunner (May 21, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Worked, Jun16-Jul9 shipping, free


still works. gotta love free shit, I have an autopilot co2 monitor I'll test it against.


----------



## SBBCal (May 21, 2021)

This is crazy , why? Lol.. mine says June 17th.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 21, 2021)

420burn420 said:


> I just tried to grab it too. Lets see what happens. I don't think I even need it but something for the tent I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4905297


I find third party shipped and sold items for free on Amazon quite often, I'll say the chances of it actually being delivered are roughly a 25% chance.

"If we believe there's even a one percent chance.... we have to take it as an absolute certainty!"


----------



## Marq1340 (May 21, 2021)

Price: $21.64

Code: Sale+Clip $5 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3wmXcR5

Note: Earth Juices(  )

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 22, 2021)

Price: $48

Code: RPVZSF5G 

Link: https://amzn.to/3bMDyGo

Note: Seems like a nice fan. You could also get a decent Lasko brand fan from Walmart for around the same price.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 23, 2021)

Random deals 50% off



https://amzn.to/3hN5Y6Q


----------



## BaconSF (May 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Damn. I missed it by a few minutes.


It’s $158.99 now


----------



## Marq1340 (May 23, 2021)

Price: $3.86

Code: 501B9Q85

Link: https://amzn.to/3yvkgPw

Note: Godsend.I don't recommend you use these for scratching your dog's back. 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 24, 2021)

Price: $38.49

Code: 35232Y19 + clip $20 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3uagd7L

Note: Looks like a legit 100w light. Don't pass up if you are in the market for one.

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.86
> 
> Code: 501B9Q85
> 
> ...


But getting your nails dirty is one of the best parts...


----------



## Marq1340 (May 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This looks amazing
> Price: $189
> Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
> ...


I'm still intrigued by this light. Anyone pick one up?


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I'm still intrigued by this light. Anyone pick one up?


Its pretty interesting lay out.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 24, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Its pretty interesting lay out.


Favorite grow product I've never had.


----------



## BaconSF (May 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $38.49
> 
> Code: 35232Y19 + clip $20 off
> 
> ...


Wow, in for 1. Great deal!!


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 24, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Wow, in for 1. Great deal!!



its in my cart.. so tempting i need something like this to add into my 2x4 veg tent. i wonder what samsung diodes it has


----------



## BaconSF (May 24, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> its in my cart.. so tempting i need something like this to add into my 2x4 veg tent. i wonder what samsung diodes it has


Probably the LM281B which isn’t as efficient as the LM201H, but for ~$40 OTD it’s worth it IMO. Gonna use this for my autoflower


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 24, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Probably the LM281B which isn’t as efficient as the LM201H, but for ~$40 OTD it’s worth it IMO. Gonna use this for my autoflower


true, cant beat it for the price


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> its in my cart.. so tempting i need something like this to add into my 2x4 veg tent. i wonder what samsung diodes it has





BaconSF said:


> Probably the LM281B which isn’t as efficient as the LM201H, but for ~$40 OTD it’s worth it IMO. Gonna use this for my autoflower


I didn't see where it mentions it has samsung diodes.


----------



## rawnature (May 25, 2021)

not the best deal but the best pots i could find for the price online* i checked there site and minumum order is 500$ so i buy through amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Trade-Gallon-Re-usable-Square-Nursery/dp/B074V3DXCW/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=McConkey&qid=1621939046&sr=8-4 Just sharing the best pots i have found for the price online happy gardening!


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I didn't see where it mentions it has samsung diodes.


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 25, 2021)

Mine will be here today, I'll verify it actually has Samsung Diodes when i get home from work.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2021)

Says compatible with Samsung, weird. Either way let us know about the quality of the light once you get chance.


----------



## Kerowacked (May 25, 2021)

Like IBM compatible back in the day.


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Says compatible with Samsung, weird. Either way let us know about the quality of the light once you get chance.


It would be an amazing deal if it indeed has Samsung diodes.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 25, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> It would be an amazing deal if it indeed has Samsung diodes.


IMO people are a bit hung up on the Sammy name. If they are Samsung diodes, they aren't going to be LM301H diodes. Most likely they would be a low bin of LM281b+ diodes, which would be around 30% less output compared to lm301h. There are other manufactures out there which will produce better results than you will get from those economy Sammy diodes. I'm not saying that they are necessarily bad, but it's kind of like spending money on the cheapest Toyota on the market vs spending the same money on a mid-range Nissan.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> It would be an amazing deal if it indeed has Samsung diodes.


Depending on which model I would have to agree. I would hope they didn't make this nice looking light with really crappy smds.


PJ Diaz said:


> IMO people are a bit hung up on the Sammy name. If they are Samsung diodes, they aren't going to be LM301H diodes. Most likely they would be a low bin of LM281b+ diodes, which would be around 30% less output compared to lm301h. There are other manufactures out there which will produce better results than you will get from those economy Sammy diodes. I'm not saying that they are necessarily bad, but it's kind of like spending money on the cheapest Toyota on the market vs spending the same money on a mid-range Nissan.


I agree. I did look around earlier and one random site said they're 301B. If that was the case then why wasn't it specifically mentioned on the amazon listing.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 25, 2021)

rawnature said:


> not the best deal but the best pots i could find for the price online* i checked there site and minumum order is 500$ so i buy through amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Trade-Gallon-Re-usable-Square-Nursery/dp/B074V3DXCW/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=McConkey&qid=1621939046&sr=8-4 Just sharing the best pots i have found for the price online happy gardening!





PJ Diaz said:


> IMO people are a bit hung up on the Sammy name. If they are Samsung diodes, they aren't going to be LM301H diodes. Most likely they would be a low bin of LM281b+ diodes, which would be around 30% less output compared to lm301h. There are other manufactures out there which will produce better results than you will get from those economy Sammy diodes. I'm not saying that they are necessarily bad, but it's kind of like spending money on the cheapest Toyota on the market vs spending the same money on a mid-range Nissan.


As someone who works at a toyota dealer, I'd buy a cheaper toyota any day of the week over a mid range nissan, idk, just saying lol.

Seriously tho, what type of diodes does matter, but the quality of diodes matter as well. Those maybe samsung diodes, or hell even 301bs, but they are from the lower quality of said diodes.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> As someone who works at a toyota dealer, I'd buy a cheaper toyota any day of the week over a mid range nissan, idk, just saying lol.
> 
> Seriously tho, what type of diodes does matter, but the quality of diodes matter as well. Those maybe samsung diodes, or hell even 301bs, but they are from the lower quality of said diodes.


I get the analogy, but anyone else but Nissan and it's perfect.

Has there been any indepth diode comparisons? Samsung is a great company, but they've been known to speak hyperbole.


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I agree. I did look around earlier and one random site said they're 301B. If that was the case then why wasn't it specifically mentioned on the amazon listing.


I found the same thing on pricepulse (which is an amazon price tracking website). The seller must’ve removed the LM301B from the product description as it’s not on the amazon page.

I’m not expecting to receive LM301B diodes for a $40 100 true watt light


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Mine will be here today, I'll verify it actually has Samsung Diodes when i get home from work.


My light was delivered today. How do I verify the diodes?


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 25, 2021)

Amazon.com: FREELICHT FL-1000 LED Grow Light with CREE&OSRAM LED Chips, UL Driver, Full Spectrum Dimmable Growing Lamp for All Stage, Suitable for 2x2ft Indoor Plant, Hydroponic, Greenhouse: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: FREELICHT FL-1000 LED Grow Light with CREE&OSRAM LED Chips, UL Driver, Full Spectrum Dimmable Growing Lamp for All Stage, Suitable for 2x2ft Indoor Plant, Hydroponic, Greenhouse: Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com






Well I found this on amazon and currently there is a 40% off coupon. Not bad for a 100watt light.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Amazon.com: FREELICHT FL-1000 LED Grow Light with CREE&OSRAM LED Chips, UL Driver, Full Spectrum Dimmable Growing Lamp for All Stage, Suitable for 2x2ft Indoor Plant, Hydroponic, Greenhouse: Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: FREELICHT FL-1000 LED Grow Light with CREE&OSRAM LED Chips, UL Driver, Full Spectrum Dimmable Growing Lamp for All Stage, Suitable for 2x2ft Indoor Plant, Hydroponic, Greenhouse: Garden & Outdoor
> ...





Marq1340 said:


> Price: $53.xx
> 
> Code: Sale+Clip 40% off
> 
> ...





BaconSF said:


> My light was delivered today. How do I verify the diodes?


I wouldn't know but I guess some close up pictures may help. What about the manual?


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 25, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> My light was delivered today. How do I verify the diodes?



Close up of one of the diodes. Zoom in .. Still waiting on mine the dam amazon driver taking forever lol


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Close up of one of the diodes. Zoom in .. Still waiting on mine the dam amazon driver taking forever lol


See close up shot


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 25, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> See close up shot


Samsung diodes are a bit more round. i cant tell 100% but those seem to be more of a square. need clearer image. mine just showed up, ill report back shortly


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Samsung diodes are a bit more round. i cant tell 100% but those seem to be more of a square. need clearer image. mine just showed up, ill report back shortly





BaconSF said:


> See close up shot



negative not Samsung diodes.. the edges on these are cutoff. still worth 40bux tho


----------



## JewelRunner (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> negative not Samsung diodes.. the edges on these are cutoff. still worth 40bux tho
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909303


some kind of 3020 smd not 2020 like samsung. dk anything about how efficient they are

https://www.toyo-led.com/en/product/3020-smd-leds/


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> negative not Samsung diodes.. the edges on these are cutoff. still worth 40bux tho
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909303


Could it be the 2835 SMD? Based on the measurements


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 25, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Could it be the 2835 SMD? Based on the measurements
> View attachment 4909372



its Toyo 3020 for sure


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> some kind of 3020 smd not 2020 like samsung. dk anything about how efficient they are
> 
> https://www.toyo-led.com/en/product/3020-smd-leds/


Pretty poor efficacy rating at 23lm

LM301B = 38.8lm


----------



## BaconSF (May 25, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> its Toyo 3020 for sure


Are you keeping it?


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 25, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Are you keeping it?


ya, its going to be for my clones any seedlings, needed a cheap light with dimmer


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I wouldn't know but I guess some close up pictures may help. What about the manual?


Lol thanks.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

Price: $54

Code: 508TEV7T

Link: https://amzn.to/3bXOfWN

Note: 120 watts, 16 x 9.06 x 0.51 inches.

Photos:


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (May 26, 2021)

Hey I got a question for any Canadians that amend their own soil.
Where is everyone getting their kelp? I’d like 20-25kg but don’t want to pay Gia Greens price.
Also any sources for crabmeal would help too.

Edit-Also UFA has 22.68kg bags of diatomaceous earth for 10%off right now.
Only 37.79Cad plus tax


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $54
> 
> Code: 508TEV7T
> 
> ...


Wow I was just looking at one of those this morning. I need a cheaper led with a mean well and that looks pretty decent. I'm tired of using the SILs for my seedlings because they get super hot and in the summer that's a big no.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $54
> 
> Code: 508TEV7T
> 
> ...


So there is a 30 dollar coupon for it as well, but it wont let me use both....=(


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

god damn it, now it wont let me unclip the damn coupon so i can try the code...mother...


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So there is a 30 dollar coupon for it as well, but it wont let me use both....=(


It was there when i made the post but i must have left it out by mistake. what total is it giving you?


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

like 95 at the end with shipping. Maybe its been used or something but it says i cant apply the coupon code you gave me with the purchase, i thought it is the clipped $30 off coupon that may be screwing it up.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

These are the totals before any shipping charges(if any)


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> These are the totals before any shipping charges(if any)
> View attachment 4910008


Maybe i was looking at the wrong code. God damn. Thank you, i appreciate you looking in to it and doing the work i should have done.  I was being lazy..


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Maybe i was looking at the wrong code. God damn. Thank you, i appreciate you looking in to it and doing the work i should have done.  I was being lazy..


Story of my life. NP


----------



## BaconSF (May 26, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Maybe i was looking at the wrong code. God damn. Thank you, i appreciate you looking in to it and doing the work i should have done.  I was being lazy..


The post has the wrong code. I had the same issue as well, manually typed the code that Marq provided in the screenshot and it worked.

I will be returning the 100w led with the 3020 toyo smd and will use this instead.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> The post has the wrong code. I had the same issue as well, manually typed the code that Marq provided in the screenshot and it worked.
> 
> I will be returning the 100w led with the 3020 toyo smd and will use this instead.


My mistake



Marq1340 said:


> Price: $54
> 
> Code: 508TEV7T *30Z2JGQW*
> 
> ...


*Correct code is 30Z2JGQW *


----------



## BaconSF (May 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> My mistake
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct code is 30Z2JGQW *


You are a god send marq! Wish I found this thread before I overpaid for lights. The deals are so good, I can’t stop buying.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> The post has the wrong code. I had the same issue as well, manually typed the code that Marq provided in the screenshot and it worked.
> 
> I will be returning the 100w led with the 3020 toyo smd and will use this instead.


Well i just bought this light. For 57 bucks i figured the meanwell itself was probably worth it. Worst case i use the meanwell for a different light lmao. Im going to use it for little seedlings and such. I dont want to use hot, inefficient screw in leds while going into summer.


----------



## Tracker (May 26, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> You are a god send marq! Wish I found this thread before I overpaid for lights. The deals are so good, I can’t stop buying.


Tell me about it! I've got a stack of discount lights over here with nowhere to put them. I've been gifting them to friends.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

You know what would be really cool, a solar panel so i could run my lights for free...idk, just saying lol


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

So like, it looks like a bunch of different 100 watt lights are starting to come down in price or have coupons/sales.






Amazon.com: UNIT FARM UF2000 LED Grow Lights, Full Spectrum Growing Lamps with 368 OSRAM Diodes for Indoor Plant Hydroponic Grow System for 3x3FT Microgreens, 2x2FT herb Seedling Veg Flowering (Out-Put 100W): Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: UNIT FARM UF2000 LED Grow Lights, Full Spectrum Growing Lamps with 368 OSRAM Diodes for Indoor Plant Hydroponic Grow System for 3x3FT Microgreens, 2x2FT herb Seedling Veg Flowering (Out-Put 100W): Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com











Amazon.com : MAXSISUN PB1000 Pro Grow Light, 100W LED Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Full Spectrum with Samsung Diodes and Mean Well Driver Remote Control Dimmable Growing Lamps for a 2’x2’ Grow Tent Veg & Bloom : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : MAXSISUN PB1000 Pro Grow Light, 100W LED Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Full Spectrum with Samsung Diodes and Mean Well Driver Remote Control Dimmable Growing Lamps for a 2’x2’ Grow Tent Veg & Bloom : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 26, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> You know what would be really cool, a solar panel so i could run my lights for free...idk, just saying lol


You need at least 3x the wattage in solar panels vs the wattage of the lights you want to run, but the bigger cost is the battery backup so you can keep running when the sun isn't shining.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

Amazon.com : SPIDER FARMER 2x2 ft LED Grow Light Use with Samsung LEDs Sunlike Full Spectrum Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg Flower Greenhouse Growing Lamps 3000K 5000K 660nm 760nm IR (SF1000D) : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : SPIDER FARMER 2x2 ft LED Grow Light Use with Samsung LEDs Sunlike Full Spectrum Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg Flower Greenhouse Growing Lamps 3000K 5000K 660nm 760nm IR (SF1000D) : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com










Amazon.com : KUAREZ 1000 Led Grow Light with Remote Daisy Chain Dimmable Grow Light for Indoor Plants Full Spectrum Plant Grow Lights with Samsung Chips & MeanWell Driver Veg Bloom Greenhouse Light : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : KUAREZ 1000 Led Grow Light with Remote Daisy Chain Dimmable Grow Light for Indoor Plants Full Spectrum Plant Grow Lights with Samsung Chips & MeanWell Driver Veg Bloom Greenhouse Light : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





So there are a lot out there. You probably wont find any that cheap with 301b's, well you shouldnt as they are most likely not if they are super cheap. Id at least get one with a meanwell driver.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You need at least 3x the wattage in solar panels vs the wattage of the lights you want to run, but the bigger cost is the battery backup so you can keep running when the sun isn't shining.


To be honest, if i could at least get consistent sun where i am at, while the sun is out i would be happy. My yard is surrounded by trees and shit, but if i put one on my roof it could probably work. Idk, a man can dream.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 26, 2021)

Amazon.com : LED Grow Light, VIPARSPECTRA Latest Upgraded XS1500 LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Veg Bloom 360PCS LEDs : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : LED Grow Light, VIPARSPECTRA Latest Upgraded XS1500 LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Veg Bloom 360PCS LEDs : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





This is on sale currently and my guy coco for cannabis has this code for a little more off. Its a decent light at like 125.

code: DrmjcocoXS


and im done i swear lol


----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)

FLEUR DU MAL 25 SEEDS FOR $30 OR BUY 2 PACKS (50 SEEDS) FOR $50


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So like, it looks like a bunch of different 100 watt lights are starting to come down in price or have coupons/sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at the unit unit farm lights earlier today.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 26, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> To be honest, if i could at least get consistent sun where i am at, while the sun is out i would be happy. My yard is surrounded by trees and shit, but if i put one on my roof it could probably work. Idk, a man can dream.


I put a 200watt panel on the roof of my shed this year, and just have two marine batteries for backup. For now I'm just running minor ventilation on it, because I realized how much more efficient it is to just run 12v DC devices off it instead of wasting power on an inverter to 120v AC. My plan is to slowly convert more and more of my stuff to 12v DC.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You need at least 3x the wattage in solar panels vs the wattage of the lights you want to run, but the bigger cost is the battery backup so you can keep running when the sun isn't shining.


Solar power was my initial idea for powering my grow(trying to save),till I did about 35 minutes of research and realized it wasn't possible for me.

I had just got this free 4' panel and that came with a cheap inverter. Thought I well on my way to being Nikola Tesla.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Solar power was my initial idea for powering my grow(trying to save),till I did about 35 minutes of research and realized it wasn't possible for me.
> 
> I had just got this free 4' panel and that came with a cheap inverter. Thought I well on my way to being Nikola Tesla.


I decided it was worth buying a small kit and put it together not only to increase my own knowledge and understanding of solar power, but also so that when Armageddon comes I can still charge my cell phone. In the meantime it can power some of my air handling too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I decided it was worth buying a small kit and put it together not only to increase my own knowledge and understanding of solar power, but also so that when Armageddon comes I can still charge my cell phone. In the meantime it can power some of my air handling too.


Too bad there will be no cell service though, but hey at least you still have your weed pics, lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Too bad there will be no cell service though, but hey at least you still have your weed pics, lol.


I can still play Pokemon though right?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I can still play Pokemon though right?


I actually worked at Nintendo when Pokémon became a thing. Back in the N64 and Goldeneye era, lol.

We were all walking around with the PikaChu thing when they first came out. They gave us all one, and more, lol.

I still have some of the shit I got when I worked there. I got 2 of these. This one's new, but my dad's been wearing the other one for like 20 years, just with a better stainless steel band.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 27, 2021)

So, just wondering, but are there any good deals out there for inline fans? It doesnt have to be a cheap one, just a good deal ona decent one. I need to get an 8 inch for my 4x4 that wont break the bank. As always, I appreciate the help


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 27, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> FLEUR DU MAL 25 SEEDS FOR $30 OR BUY 2 PACKS (50 SEEDS) FOR $50


Flower of crap, good one!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 27, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So, just wondering, but are there any good deals out there for inline fans? It doesnt have to be a cheap one, just a good deal ona decent one. I need to get an 8 inch for my 4x4 that wont break the bank. As always, I appreciate the help








VIVOHOME 6 Inch 395 CFM Black Round Exhaust Inline Duct Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Indoor Garden Ventilation (Renewed) - - Amazon.com


VIVOHOME 6 Inch 395 CFM Black Round Exhaust Inline Duct Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Indoor Garden Ventilation (Renewed) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com










VIVOSUN 8 Inch 740 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Grow Tent (Renewed) - - Amazon.com


VIVOSUN 8 Inch 740 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Grow Tent (Renewed) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com











Amazon.com : iPower GLFANXINLCTR8 8 Inch 750 CFM Duct Inline HVAC Exhaust Blower Ventilation Fan with Variable Speed Controller, 8", Grey : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : iPower GLFANXINLCTR8 8 Inch 750 CFM Duct Inline HVAC Exhaust Blower Ventilation Fan with Variable Speed Controller, 8", Grey : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




(
2 of the random three items above are "renewed" items.

I know you said 8" but here is a cheap complete 6" setup for under $60.

WZWB-7MQYCP-G3U5AJ





Amazon.com: TERRADISE Inline Fan Carbon Filter Kit, 6 Inch Grow Tent Ventilation System, 440 CFM Exhaust Fan Charcoal Filter Combo, Greenhouse Hydroponic Supplies for Humidity and Temperature Control (6 Inch): Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: TERRADISE Inline Fan Carbon Filter Kit, 6 Inch Grow Tent Ventilation System, 440 CFM Exhaust Fan Charcoal Filter Combo, Greenhouse Hydroponic Supplies for Humidity and Temperature Control (6 Inch): Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> VIVOHOME 6 Inch 395 CFM Black Round Exhaust Inline Duct Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Indoor Garden Ventilation (Renewed) - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> VIVOHOME 6 Inch 395 CFM Black Round Exhaust Inline Duct Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Indoor Garden Ventilation (Renewed) - - Amazon.com
> ...


As always I appreciate the help. In my quest to find a well priced one, I keep hearing stories of bearings going out in fans from the humidty. They arent super expensive but I'm wondering if I just want to get the better made one, like infinity. 


Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 27, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> As always I appreciate the help. In my quest to find a well priced one, I keep hearing stories of bearings going out in fans from the humidty. They arent super expensive but I'm wondering if I just want to get the better made one, like infinity.
> 
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated


I've been using a vivosun 6" for 3 years now running pretty much 24/7. I've not had a problem yet, but my rh% never really gets above 65.


----------



## anexgrower (May 27, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> FLEUR DU MAL 25 SEEDS FOR $30 OR BUY 2 PACKS (50 SEEDS) FOR $50


 _Fleurs du mal_, (French: “Flowers of Evil”)


----------



## BaconSF (May 27, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> As always I appreciate the help. In my quest to find a well priced one, I keep hearing stories of bearings going out in fans from the humidty. They arent super expensive but I'm wondering if I just want to get the better made one, like infinity.
> 
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated


I use the AC infinity, the power efficiency is top notch vs the cheaper fans. Like the 6” AC infinity only uses 40watts at 402CFM vs vivosun uses 120w at 440CFM


----------



## Marq1340 (May 27, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> As always I appreciate the help. In my quest to find a well priced one, I keep hearing stories of bearings going out in fans from the humidty. They arent super expensive but I'm wondering if I just want to get the better made one, like infinity.
> 
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated


Go with the Ac Infinity. Set it and forget it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I actually worked at Nintendo when Pokémon became a thing. Back in the N64 and Goldeneye era, lol.
> 
> We were all walking around with the PikaChu thing when they first came out. They gave us all one, and more, lol.
> 
> ...


Wanna sell it?


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 27, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> I use the AC infinity, the power efficiency is top notch vs the cheaper fans. Like the 6” AC infinity only uses 40watts at 402CFM vs vivosun uses 120w at 440CFM


Hmm. I have a 4 inch acinfinity but I need more. I am going to use my 4 inch for a smaller tent I'm thinking of getting, but I need an 8 for more air flo, and the fan lasts longer when it can be run at half instead full blast.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I've been using a vivosun 6" for 3 years now running pretty much 24/7. I've not had a problem yet, but my rh% never really gets above 65.


Pm grows great at 65%rh actually 60 to 75 rh is prime pm rh. 80 is what my tent runs at and hovering around 90 degrees, np with pm and on second run same conditions. Growing better than at 65%rh ever see pm in a greenhouse? Humid as f in them. I vent one hour b4 lights out to 1 hr after. Trying closed system, as closed as l get.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 27, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Pm grows great at 65%rh actually 60 to 75 rh is prime pm rh. 80 is what my tent runs at and hovering around 90 degrees, np with pm and on second run same conditions. Growing better than at 65%rh ever see pm in a greenhouse? Humid as f in them. I vent one hour b4 lights out to 1 hr after. Trying closed system, as closed as l get.


Mine doesn't really ever get that high. Not in my flower tent. My veg tent gets a lil high when I have a lot of plants starting, but it doesn't stay that way for long.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wanna sell it?


I didn't plan on it, but money talks, lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I didn't plan on it, but money talks, lol.


My kid has been collecting Target gift cards for a while, I bet he'd trade you a bunch of them, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My kid has been collecting Target gift cards for a while, I bet he'd trade you a bunch of them, lol.


How old's your kid?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 27, 2021)

Price: $97-115

Code: 4104232 + Clip any extra discounts

Link: https://amzn.to/34qxHT6

Note: Under the sink water filtration systems(multiple versions)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15
> 
> Code: L/D
> 
> ...


Current lightning deal makes this $23.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This looks amazing
> Price: $189
> Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
> ...


Deal just got a little sweeter, newly added $30 coupon brings the total to $129.

I'm one lightning deal away from buying this light.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How old's your kid?


My youngest who's obsessed with Nintendo is 10. I swear he knows every evolution of every pokemon of every region like some fucking walking pokemon almanac.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

Anyone else know of any other brands for inline that is quality besides ac infinity? I want to keep my options open for potential sales.


Marq1340 said:


> Deal just got a little sweater, newly added $30 coupon brings the total to $129.
> 
> I'm one lightning deal away from buying this light.


It is an interesting light, but that price is just a little high for me, at 129 tho...I'd consider it.


----------



## Millo (May 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My youngest who's obsessed with Nintendo is 10. I swear he knows every evolution of every pokemon of every region like some fucking walking pokemon almanac.


You must be proud of him


----------



## Flatrate (May 28, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Anyone else know of any other brands for inline that is quality besides ac infinity?


I run 3 of these Hydrofarms 6 inch inline fans 1 in my 5x5, and 1 each in my 2 4x4 with Phresh filters. Even on the lowest speed will suck the tent sides in.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $130-160
> Code: None, regular price
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uR5jVw & https://amzn.to/32fzA3M
> Note: no codes but budget wise these pack a punch for a fair price. 200 watt and 400 watt
> ...


$60-120 
Clip coupons


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $60-120
> Clip coupons


I think I got the 200 watt version. Who got the 400? How did it do?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I think I got the 200 watt version. Who got the 400? How did it do?


I have both but I cant really review it since I suck at growing. @Tracker has some experience with it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I have both but I cant really review it since I suck at growing. @Tracker has some experience with it.


Did you flower with the 400?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Did you flower with the 400?


No comment. 

Edit: I attempted to.


----------



## Tracker (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I think I got the 200 watt version. Who got the 400? How did it do?


I just finished a run with several lights, one of which is the SZHLUX 400w. For the price, it's worth it. I'm putting another flower run under it now. On this same thread I posted a review when I received the light HERE

I used the light for THIS GROW


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I just finished a run with several lights, one of which is the SZHLUX 400w. For the price, it's worth it. I'm putting another flower run under it now. On this same thread I posted a review when I received the light HERE
> 
> I used the light for THIS GROW


Cool man. I think I might get it this time.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No comment.
> 
> Edit: I attempted to.
> View attachment 4911134View attachment 4911133


That ain't shit.... I've done much worse!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $60-120
> Clip coupons


The coupon I find is only for $20 off.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The coupon I find is only for $20 off.


200 watt = 60
400 watt = 120
Was't clear my bad. 

Also most of those plants are currently dead...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 200 watt = 60
> 400 watt = 120
> Was't clear my bad.
> 
> Also most of those plants are currently dead...


No, I hit it twice. My total was double.... lol.... my bad.


----------



## Tracker (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Cool man. I think I might get it this time.


The 400w is good for complete coverage of flowering in a 3x3. It's underpowered to fill out a 4x4.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Well I just bought it. Thanks again @Marq1340!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Price: $40

Code: CFGAVY64 

Link: https://amzn.to/34oLsSn

Note: Same Co2 monitor but this one is prime

Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The 400w is good for complete coverage of flowering in a 3x3. It's underpowered to fill out a 4x4.


A 3x3 is exactly what I got, but my buddy has a 4x4 that needs a light. I was thinking maybe using the 400 and 200 in it!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Well I just bought it. Thanks again @Marq1340!


NP let me know how it works out for you. 

Thinking about putting the 200 watt on the market. Too many lights I cant use.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Price: $95

Code: 2T3KZOKB 

Link: https://amzn.to/2SCWHUB

Note: Claims to have 301b and meanwell driver.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Price: $15

Code: XTY4S7SQ

Link: https://amzn.to/3i0OqUU

Note: None oscillating telescoping clip on fan

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> A 3x3 is exactly what I got, but my buddy has a 4x4 that needs a light. I was thinking maybe using the 400 and 200 in it!


If you put 1x400w and 1x200w in a 4x4, it will make for an oddly shaped distribution of light. 4x200w would make for a better light footprint and would be good up to 5x5. Also, you can adjust the positioning individually, to get better distribution on an uneven canopy.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If you put 1x400w and 1x200w in a 4x4, it will make for an oddly shaped distribution of light. 4x200w would make for a better light footprint and would be good up to 5x5. Also, you can adjust the positioning individually, to get better distribution on an uneven canopy.


For sure. I take that into consideration. It's just temporary until he gets one.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No comment.
> 
> Edit: I attempted to.
> View attachment 4911134View attachment 4911133


Were you in soil, and if so did you give them nutes? I have realized on my last run that I was giving them too many nutes when there was still plenty in the soil. I was giving them nute toxicity that I couldn't diagnose.

I dont mean to to be pushy but hopefully help spread what I've found.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

So the lenofocus came in today, mx1200. I havent set it up just yet but the light looks pretty nice.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Were you in soil, and if so did you give them nutes? I have realized on my last run that I was giving them too many nutes when there was still plenty in the soil. I was giving them nute toxicity that I couldn't diagnose.
> 
> I dont mean to to be pushy but hopefully help spread what I've found.


Yes roots organics. I did slightly overdue the nutes, but the main mistake this run was under watering and being waaaaay too aggressive with my lst.
If you zoom into Tiny's main stem you can see where I was too aggressive with her and caused some dmg.



SpideyManDan said:


> So the lenofocus came in today, mx1200. I havent set it up just yet but the light looks pretty nice. View attachment 4911418
> 
> View attachment 4911419


Looks nice beside those exposed wires.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Yes roots organics. I did slightly overdue the nutes, but the main mistake this run was under watering and being waaaaay too aggressive with my lst.
> If you zoom into Tiny's main stem you can see where I was too aggressive with her and caused some dmg.
> 
> 
> Looks nice beside those exposed wires.


I'll take some electric tape and seal them off. There isnt any metal that is exposed, but good point anyway. 

I havent added any nutes on this run and the plants are super dark green and were getting a little clawy in the beginning. I've been going easy on the watering, but now that the roots are well developed overwatering is less of an issue. God I want to post pics so bad


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> I'll take some electric tape and seal them off. There isnt any metal that is exposed, but good point anyway.
> 
> I havent added any nutes on this run and the plants are super dark green and were getting a little clawy in the beginning. I've been going easy on the watering, but now that the roots are well developed overwatering is less of an issue. God I want to post pics so bad


To much N in your media?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> I'll take some electric tape and seal them off. There isnt any metal that is exposed, but good point anyway.
> 
> I havent added any nutes on this run and the plants are super dark green and were getting a little clawy in the beginning. I've been going easy on the watering, but now that the roots are well developed overwatering is less of an issue. God I want to post pics so bad


Nice. I just need one good grow to go off of. I do have much more confident in my grow coming up but that'll be a couple weeks.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2021)

Price: $36

Code: U83LKGOP 

Link: https://amzn.to/3ftD3Di

Note: 40'' x 40''' x 80''. Not enough detailed pictures but the price is nice.


Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> To much N in your media?


Yeah thats what i figured it was. I didnt put any nutes in and just continued to water, they look great.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 28, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Yeah thats what i figured it was. I didnt put any nutes in and just continued to water, they look great.


Good luck man!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $36
> 
> Code: U83LKGOP
> 
> ...


FYI, the code works on all 3 sizes.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

As someone who just had to tear down a 4x4 and put it in another room, i dont think ill ever get another big ass tent like that. Next one will definitely be a 2x4 so i dont have to disassemble it. Something to consider for anyone who may have to move it in the future.

Those are pretty damn cheap tho. I think there may be a couple less ports compared to more expensive ones.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> As someone who just had to tear down a 4x4 and put it in another room, i dont think ill ever get another big ass tent like that. Next one will definitely be a 2x4 so i dont have to disassemble it. Something to consider for anyone who may have to move it in the future.
> 
> Those are pretty damn cheap tho. I think there may be a couple less ports compared to more expensive ones.


I kinda wanted to upgrade my 4x4 to a 5x5, but haven't seen any great deals. Ijust bought one of these 2x2's with that 50% off code to use as a pollen-chucking tent.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I kinda wanted to upgrade my 4x4 to a 5x5, but haven't seen any great deals. Ijust bought one of these 2x2's with that 50% off code to use as a pollen-chucking tent.


That's a great idea! I have some potential males growing right now for pollen and I would need a little 2x2 to keep them in


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 29, 2021)

Well I said fuck it and got the 40x40. Not only was it cheaper then the 3x3 but it's slightly smaller then my 4x4 which is what I was looking for. 35 bucks for that tent. Crazy


----------



## Marq1340 (May 29, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Well I said fuck it and got the 40x40. Not only was it cheaper then the 3x3 but it's slightly smaller then my 4x4 which is what I was looking for. 35 bucks for that tent. Crazy


Yeah that isn't a bad deal at all.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 29, 2021)

I remember seeing codes for DynoMyCo for like 60% off.

If I knew then what I know now....


----------



## Marq1340 (May 29, 2021)

Price: $82.50

Code: lightning deal(20% left)+ clip $50 off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3fRKFyE

Note: 240 watts, with lower grade Samsung diodes. *Coupon may not show up for everyone, nothing Incan do about that.*

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I remember seeing codes for DynoMyCo for like 60% off.
> 
> If I knew then what I know now....


DynoMyCo?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 30, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> DynoMyCo?


Mycorrhizal product sold on Amazon.


----------



## clay32 (May 30, 2021)

8 ft. 16/3 SPT-2 Indoor Light-Duty Flat Plug Extension Cord $4.48 









Woods 8 ft. 16/3 SPT-2 Indoor Light-Duty Flat Plug Extension Cord 2241 - The Home Depot


The Slimline Indoor 8 ft. Flat Plug Extension Cord provides the perfect combination of a slim design and right angle plug that makes it easy to move furniture closer to the wall. Use this item to power



www.homedepot.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

clay32 said:


> 8 ft. 16/3 SPT-2 Indoor Light-Duty Flat Plug Extension Cord $4.48
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. As a friendly warning, just be careful with extension cords that dont have circuit breakers incorporated in them. If you do, make sure you know what youre plugging in and dont go over the rated amount of power draw.


----------



## clay32 (May 30, 2021)

great advise spidey. these are rated at 13amps


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

I plug mine into a power strip with circuit breaker.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I plug mine into a power strip with circuit breaker.


Yeah thats why i do. 

I literally just watched a video about extension cords and why they are dangerous in the U.S. Seemed like a good time to spread some info to someone who may not know and who may be reading. 

Hmm. I have a ts1000, im wondering if i could change the driver out for a meanwell and whether it would be possible...Im really digging these drivers. I dont think ill ever get a cheap one again.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2021)

Technically speaking, you're not supposed to plug extension cords into power strips, as per OSHA.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

Hmm. Maybe I misunderstood them. I thought they meant they plug their devices into one with a breaker.

If I did, you're absolutely correct, do not plug extension cords into powerstrips, even ones with breakers. The wire in the cords can become hot from an overload and start a fire.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Technically speaking, you're not supposed to plug extension cords into power strips, as per OSHA.


Well, if it was for my lights or ac then I wouldn't, but just for my fans, I don't mind.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmm. Maybe I misunderstood them. I thought they meant they plug their devices into one with a breaker.
> 
> If I did, you're absolutely correct, do not plug extension cords into powerstrips, even ones with breakers. The wire in the cords can become hot from an overload and start a fire.


You have to make sure the extension cord has the same guage wire as the power strip.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Well, if it was for my lights or ac then I wouldn't, but just for my fans, I don't mind.


I do it all the time myself, but I do so knowing that it's poor practice. I got my OSHA/10 card during the lockdown, which was pretty eye opening.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I do it all the time myself, but I do so knowing that it's poor practice. I got my OSHA/10 card during the lockdown, which was pretty eye opening.


Lol then it's probably better if I never get that certification. In all honesty my guitar rig is probably much worse than my grow setup.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

I mean, if you add up what youre using and what gear you have and it doesnt go over the limit, i suppose its not the end of the world. I wanted to put that out there for anyone who may not know that it is not really advised. Just be careful and cognizant.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Lol then it's probably better if I never get that certification. I'm all honesty my guitar rig is probably much worse than my grow setup.


I actually recommend that people do get the OSHA/10. It's pretty easy, and as the name implies, only takes 10 hours. The OSHA/30 is a bit of a bear though. As a musician, you might want that knowledge when you go out and do gigs, so you can assess how safe a venue is. I've worked over 5000 shows as a stage tech, and I can tell you that some venues are just a death-trap waiting to spring.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I actually recommend that people do get the OSHA/10. It's pretty easy, and as the name implies, only takes 10 hours. The OSHA/30 is a bit of a bear though. As a musician, you might want that knowledge when you go out and do gigs, so you can assess how safe a venue is. I've worked over 5000 shows as a stage tech, and I can tell you that some venues are just a death-trap waiting to spring.


Hmm. How much does it cost? I already am swamped in learning things lately but it has me curious. This is the type of shit they should teach in schools to get people ready for life lmao.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I actually recommend that people do get the OSHA/10. It's pretty easy, and as the name implies, only takes 10 hours. The OSHA/30 is a bit of a bear though. As a musician, you might want that knowledge when you go out and do gigs, so you can assess how safe a venue is. I've worked over 5000 shows as a stage tech, and I can tell you that some venues are just a death-trap waiting to spring.


Yea I've heard that before. I have limited knowledge but I have changed out the tubes in my amps, and draining the caps always makes me nervous. Especially after a couple dabs. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmm. How much does it cost? I already am swamped in learning things lately but it has me curious. This is the type of shit they should teach in schools to get people ready for life lmao.


Agreed. I feel like I should know this already. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I actually recommend that people do get the OSHA/10. It's pretty easy, and as the name implies, only takes 10 hours. The OSHA/30 is a bit of a bear though. As a musician, you might want that knowledge when you go out and do gigs, so you can assess how safe a venue is. I've worked over 5000 shows as a stage tech, and I can tell you that some venues are just a death-trap waiting to spring.


Where did you go to get your certification?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmm. How much does it cost? I already am swamped in learning things lately but it has me curious. This is the type of shit they should teach in schools to get people ready for life lmao.





Hollatchaboy said:


> Where did you go to get your certification?


I'm an IATSE union member, so they provided the training to me free of charge. This is the course I took: https://www.iatsetrainingtrust.org/calendar/2020/7/1/osha-10-ges

Many other private organizations provide similar training, and you get the same card from OSHA. Here's a website who has it on sale now for $79: https://www.oshaeducationcenter.com/osha-10-hour-training/


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm an IATSE union member, so they provided the training to me free of charge. This is the course I took: https://www.iatsetrainingtrust.org/calendar/2020/7/1/osha-10-ges
> 
> Many other private organizations provide similar training, and you get the same card from OSHA. Here's a website who has it on sale now for $79: https://www.oshaeducationcenter.com/osha-10-hour-training/


Thanks man!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmm. How much does it cost? I already am swamped in learning things lately but it has me curious. This is the type of shit they should teach in schools to get people ready for life lmao.


I teach my kids what I learn. You could get your card, and teach the basic safety to kids and their parents as part of a rec program or something if you got real passionate about it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Thanks man!


Sure thing. The only thing, is that my training was geared toward the entertainment industry, while most OSHA/10 classes are just general industry. Pretty much all the safety aspects are covered either way though. You might want to reach out to your Local IATSE chapter, and see if they have any upcoming trainings that they might be willing to involve you in. 





__





Local Unions Archive - IATSE







www.iatse.net


----------



## Marq1340 (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My youngest who's obsessed with Nintendo is 10. I swear he knows every evolution of every pokemon of every region like some fucking walking pokemon almanac.


The word you were looking for here was "Pokedex"


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 30, 2021)

Mars Hydro FC-E 3000, 300W










Mars Hydro FC-E3000 BridgeLux 300W


The Mars Hydro FC-E 3000 300W LED Grow Light features a 300W power draw, 3x3 flower coverage, PPF: 832umol/S, PPE: 2.8μmol/j. Order today!




www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com











$266 Shipped, No TAX, Free Shipping

CODE: BLZ5


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 30, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Mars Hydro FC-E 3000, 300W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. LedLightDepot just always seemed over priced to me. Or maybe its more the fact that they are all MSRP and im used to deals. Idk.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 30, 2021)

Blurps do have a place in grow rooms, not mine, but someone's.

Price: $66

Code: 40YGCYFP

Link: https://amzn.to/3fw8UDn

Note: Claims to be 200 watts.

Photos:


----------



## ilovereggae (May 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $36
> 
> Code: U83LKGOP
> 
> ...


thanks for this link, just tried it still works. grabbed one for a friend who was in need.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 30, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> thanks for this link, just tried it still works. grabbed one for a friend who was in need.


No problem. 

Let us know the quality once it arrives.


----------



## Flatrate (May 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I kinda wanted to upgrade my 4x4 to a 5x5, but haven't seen any great deals. Ijust bought one of these 2x2's with that 50% off code to use as a pollen-chucking tent.


I don't know what brand of tent you want but if you are looking for a Gorilla check daily at GrowGreenMi's Dank Deals. They pop up regularly and seem to go quick. I've seen 5x5's go for $275 or so.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

Price: $4.50

Code: 751UZC29

Link: https://amzn.to/3vBEplh

Note: 30 watts

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Let us know the quality once it arrives.


I get mine today, or supposed to, im fairly excited to set up another tent, lol.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Most of my vegging stuff is in my closet and my flowers are in my 4x4. Its all on a tarp but sometimes stuff spills or splashes getting on the walls or floor. I dont like that. I should have enough room not only for my vegging cannabis but my wildflowers, tomato seedlings, and lettuce seedlings I started on the side in the closet. Lol. Sometimes i go overboard. 

Oh and I have these down in my garage under SILs and sometimes outside like today.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Most of my vegging stuff is in my closet and my flowers are in my 4x4. Its all on a tarp but sometimes stuff spills or splashes getting on the walls or floor. I dont like that. I should have enough room not only for my vegging cannabis but my wildflowers, tomato seedlings, and lettuce seedlings I started on the side in the closet. Lol. Sometimes i go overboard.
> 
> Oh and I have these down in my garage under SILs and sometimes outside like today.


What strain are those? Lol


----------



## ilovereggae (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Most of my vegging stuff is in my closet and my flowers are in my 4x4. Its all on a tarp but sometimes stuff spills or splashes getting on the walls or floor. I dont like that. I should have enough room not only for my vegging cannabis but my wildflowers, tomato seedlings, and lettuce seedlings I started on the side in the closet. Lol. Sometimes i go overboard.
> 
> Oh and I have these down in my garage under SILs and sometimes outside like today.


It's a never ending struggle. Decided to say fuck it, and yesterday I gave away my dresser so I could fit another 4x4 in my bedroom. 2x3 went into the closet. Have a big bag for Goodwill and 30% more grow space now.

High grade > clothes!!!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> It's a never ending struggle. Decided to say fuck it, and yesterday I gave away my dresser so I could fit another 4x4 in my bedroom. 2x3 went into the closet. Have a big bag for Goodwill and 30% more grow space now.
> 
> High grade > clothes!!!


The sacrifices we make.......


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> What strain are those? Lol


I know in the end it may not matter, but because of legality i prefer not to post pics of cannabis on here, especially personal areas if you know what i mean.

I know youre joking but there are some dollar store beef steak tomato seeds, green pepper, and habanero. I also have some cherry and san marzano tomato seedlings from a friend. Tbh i have almost no idea what im doing, im just doing and learning.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> It's a never ending struggle. Decided to say fuck it, and yesterday I gave away my dresser so I could fit another 4x4 in my bedroom. 2x3 went into the closet. Have a big bag for Goodwill and 30% more grow space now.
> 
> High grade > clothes!!!


I get it. I was forgoing some heat downstairs, where im mostly at, to make sure my babies stayed nice and warm upstairs in the winter lmao.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> I know in the end it may not matter, but because of legality i prefer not to post pics of cannabis on here, especially personal areas if you know what i mean.
> 
> I know youre joking but there are some dollar store beef steak tomato seeds, green pepper, and habanero. I also have some cherry and san marzano tomato seedlings from a friend. Tbh i have almost no idea what im doing, im just doing and learning.


I totally get you! I'm legit so I have no worries.  
Yes I was joking but I'm thinking about growing some veggies myself. If nothing else, for the worm bin!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> I get it. I was forgoing some heat downstairs, where im mostly at, to make sure my babies stayed nice and warm upstairs in the winter lmao.


That's hilarious. I did the same this past winter.... froze my ass off! Lol


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Haven't seen those or any other good saucers since late March.
> 
> Currently in need myself.


Same I could definitely use more. Amazon says they’re completely unavailable, so that probably the reason


----------



## ilovereggae (May 31, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Same I could definitely use more. Amazon says they’re completely unavailable, so that probably the reason


not that it helps now, but I always stock up on this stuff in the fall. it's like buying Valentines or Halloween candy the week after the holiday. Local hardware and big box stores usually have a clearance section for this stuff for crazy discounted prices. obviously going to be picked over but I've gotten tons of rooters peat pellets 10x20 trays saucers etc for like 80-90% off this way.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> not that it helps now, but I always stock up on this stuff in the fall. it's like buying Valentines or Halloween candy the week after the holiday. Local hardware and big box stores usually have a clearance section for this stuff for crazy discounted prices. obviously going to be picked over but I've gotten tons of rooters peat pellets 10x20 trays saucers etc for like 80-90% off this way.


Planning ahead, its a quintessential part of gardening and growing anything. Getting into gardening has really opened my eyes to planning ahead and thinking about the future.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Planning ahead, its a quintessential part of gardening and growing anything. Getting into gardening has really opened my eyes to planning ahead and thinking about the future.


honestly I can even credit growing at times helping pull me out of bouts of depression and anxiety. the long term planning and having something positive to look forward to (as well as take my mind off of my immediate problem) helps a lot.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> Price: Free
> 
> ...


Anyone get notified about shipping yet? No movement on my end.


----------



## Tracker (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone get notified about shipping yet? No movement on my end.


Nope. Mine still has a July delivery date.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 31, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I don't know what brand of tent you want but if you are looking for a Gorilla check daily at GrowGreenMi's Dank Deals. They pop up regularly and seem to go quick. I've seen 5x5's go for $275 or so.


If I was gonna spend that much, I would buy the lumber and build one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone get notified about shipping yet? No movement on my end.


I got notified that mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Ok. So i found out i have aphids not only on my marigolds, which idgaf really, but i found out my pops has aphids on some of the tomato plants we have over here....god damn aphids man...

Im going to fuck em up with some neem and insecticidal soap. Oh and my tent got delivered but im not home. Ill update later.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Lmao


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I got notified that mine hasn't shipped yet.


Same here


----------



## SBBCal (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $4.50
> 
> Code: 751UZC29
> 
> ...


Ordered. I’d pay that just for the stand… crazy cheap. Rip out the chips


Marq1340 said:


> Anyone get notified about shipping yet? No movement on my end.


mines just sitting, the status bar moved right next to shipped, hopefully soon.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Ordered. I’d pay that just for the stand… crazy cheap. Rip out the chips
> 
> mines just sitting, the status bar moved right next to shipped, hopefully soon.


I grabbed one also. The usb adapter and tripod is worth more than that price easy.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Ordered. I’d pay that just for the stand… crazy cheap. Rip out the chips
> 
> mines just sitting, the status bar moved right next to shipped, hopefully soon.


Damn, I just noticed it, and I must've missed it. Lol


----------



## SBBCal (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I grabbed one also. The usb adapter and tripod is worth more than that price easy.


Thinking of putting uva cobs or stars with a adj. 6-12v driver. I couldn’t find what diodes but I’m sure there crap. Mine comes Wednesday.. I’ll update with before and afters 

actually,,, I bet that usb driver will power a few star chips


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2021)

Just saw an email from Thermoworks. Thermapen is on sale today for $69. I love mine. I actually use the DOT to check the water temp when I fill my buckets. Just used my pen last night for chicken.






Professional Thermometers from the Temperature Experts | ThermoWorks


Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




www.thermoworks.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Well...I went to set the frame up and it was pretty wobbly. Somewhat expect however, but when I went to put everything together, four of the connecting poles didnt have any pins to secure it with another pole. It was literally just sitting right on one another...

I'm thinking I may just return it and use the money to get one slightly better lol. No hard feelings here tho.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Well...I went to set the frame up and it was pretty wobbly. Somewhat expect however, but when I went to put everything together, four of the connecting poles didnt have any pins to secure it with another pole. It was literally just sitting right on one another...
> 
> I'm thinking I may just return it and use the money to get one slightly better lol. No hard feelings here tho.


Ouch. So none of them had the pins or just some? I would definitely return it. 

Just removed it from my cart.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Ouch. So none of them had the pins or just some? I would definitely return it.
> 
> Just removed it from my cart.


It's the part I circled in purple on the chart. The rest have pins, but the middles do no. LEDs arent super heavy, but I just don't feel comfortable putting plants over a light in there. Idk. Maybe I'm over reacting but I feel like that's super important. 

To be fair, I didnt open the shell and look at that after I saw the frame. I didnt want to screw with it anymore.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Lol, im still open to another tent offer tho! lmao. I got free prime for the next month and i figured id get everything i need haha


----------



## Johiem (May 31, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340, anything getting a beast of a light(3x4) on the cheap? I don't know where you find these deals but you seem to the dude to talk to. Led only quantum preferred.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Hey @Marq1340, anything getting a beast of a light(3x4) on the cheap? I don't know where you find these deals but you seem to the dude to talk to. Led only quantum preferred.


Its something that just kind of pops up. I happened to be looking at a light on amazon one day because it had a coupon, and he just happened to find a code too. Its like the stars aligned or something lmao.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Check it, i think im just going to go with an ac infinity tent. They aren't super expensive but they look to be quality and they are pretty sexy looking too.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> It's the part I circled in purple on the chart. The rest have pins, but the middles do no. LEDs arent super heavy, but I just don't feel comfortable putting plants over a light in there. Idk. Maybe I'm over reacting but I feel like that's super important.
> 
> To be fair, I didnt open the shell and look at that after I saw the frame. I didnt want to screw with it anymore.


In that case I wouldn't trust it either. 

The reason I didn't get one in the beginning is because the pictures didn't convince me it was cheap only. But I still posted it because I didn't want to stop anyone else from getting a great deal.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Check it, i think im just going to go with an ac infinity tent. They aren't super expensive but they look to be quality and they are pretty sexy looking too.


My buddy just got a 4x4 ac infinity that he's setting up in my growroom, and I'm salty as hell! It's a very cool tent!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> In that case I wouldn't trust it either.
> 
> The reason I didn't get one in the beginning is because the pictures didn't convince me it was cheap only. But I still posted it because I didn't want to stop anyone else from getting a great deal.


Somebody out there needs it. Personally I think once the tent is wrapped around the frame, it ain't going anywhere. Id be more worried about light leaks.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Hey @Marq1340, anything getting a beast of a light(3x4) on the cheap? I don't know where you find these deals but you seem to the dude to talk to. Led only quantum preferred.


Hi. I can do some looking around tonight for sure and see what is available. I also suggest going a couple back and trying codes, seems the same code is used often. 

As for where they come from it's maybe forty different resources(some mentioned here), but the best deals I've found are found on Facebook first.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> It's the part I circled in purple on the chart. The rest have pins, but the middles do no. LEDs arent super heavy, but I just don't feel comfortable putting plants over a light in there. Idk. Maybe I'm over reacting but I feel like that's super important.
> 
> To be fair, I didnt open the shell and look at that after I saw the frame. I didnt want to screw with it anymore.


It seems normal to me. I've never had a tent with pins to connect the upright rods.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Somebody out there needs it. Personally I think once the tent is wrapped around the frame, it ain't going anywhere. Id be more worried about light leaks.


Yeah no hard feelings here. Im just looking for a little veg tent to get things started. I want one that i can fit through a door without having to disassembly too. Plus, It looks like there is bracket to mount an inline which i have a 4inch infinity that i am going to mount there. The 2x4 looks right for me. If anything, this tent buy pushed me to just make the right decision anyway. I appreciate that lol.


----------



## BlandMeow (May 31, 2021)

As always @Marq1340, thank you for your efforts!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> My buddy just got a 4x4 ac infinity that he's setting up in my growroom, and I'm salty as hell! It's a very cool tent!


Still think those are the the best looking tents out.



Hollatchaboy said:


> Somebody out there needs it. Personally I think once the tent is wrapped around the frame, it ain't going anywhere. Id be more worried about light leaks.


True. I've also seen tents caving in on rare occasions. Without knowing who was at fault it's just best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It seems normal to me. I've never had a tent with pins to connect the upright rods.


I think there may be a misunderstanding for where the pins are not located. Its in the middle of each vertical pole. They are there on my cheap 4x4, but for some reason they are not on this tent. Its like the top of the tent is just supposed to sit on the poles without having the two halves secure to each other.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Still think those are the the best looking tents out.
> 
> 
> True. I've also seen tents caving in on rare occasions. Without knowing who was at fault it's just best to be safe than sorry.


Well, i am quite lucky that i have the funds to be able to do this too. I mean, this is my fuck around hobby so its what i spend money on, but im still fortunate to not be strapped for cash all the time.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> As always @Marq1340, thank you for your efforts!


No problem at all.


For Darkseid!


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

Fuck it. Im getting the 4x2x6 for 99 with a 15% off which brings it down to 85 with tax. Ill get it by wednesday. Now im tryin to think if there was anything else i needed lol


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Fuck it. Im getting the 4x2x6 for 99 with a 15% off which brings it down to 85 with tax. Ill get it by wednesday. Now im tryin to think if there was anything else i needed lol


Ac infinity tent?


----------



## keiserrott (May 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone get notified about shipping yet? No movement on my end.


I got this from Amazon today. Looks like its not gonna happen...


----------



## 1dude1seed (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Fuck it. Im getting the 4x2x6 for 99 with a 15% off which brings it down to 85 with tax. Ill get it by wednesday. Now im tryin to think if there was anything else i needed lol


If it’s the AC Infinity Cloudlabs tent, you’re gunna love it. I love mine.


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 31, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> If it’s the AC Infinity Cloudlabs tent, you’re gunna love it. I love mine.


Yeah it is. Im also looking into buying their 8 inch inline fan, t8 iirc. Its just a tad out of my price range right this moment and im waiting on a tax return. I figured Ill go with the nice big one with nice controls, put it on low. It will last a hell of a lot longer too. Then ill put the smaller 4 inch one i have now in the 2x4 that im getting.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 31, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I got this from Amazon today. Looks like its not gonna happen...


Just checked my email, I also got that msg this morning.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> I think there may be a misunderstanding for where the pins are not located. Its in the middle of each vertical pole. They are there on my cheap 4x4, but for some reason they are not on this tent. Its like the top of the tent is just supposed to sit on the poles without having the two halves secure to each other.


I understand from your diagram already. Why would you need pins to connect the vertical poles? Gravity isn't going to let them disconnect, and once you have the tent around the poles, you couldn't disconnect them if you tried, simply because there isn't enough free space to do so. I really don't see this to be an issue at all, and as I said before I've never had any tent that has pins to connect the upright poles in the middle, but then again I usually buy cheap tents and use them for like 5 years then buy a new one, although I have one that has continued to serve me for close to 10-years now. I love me some cheap Ebay tents long time.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 31, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Yeah it is. Im also looking into buying their 8 inch inline fan, t8 iirc. Its just a tad out of my price range right this moment and im waiting on a tax return. I figured Ill go with the nice big one with nice controls, put it on low. It will last a hell of a lot longer too. Then ill put the smaller 4 inch one i have now in the 2x4 that im getting.


My next inline fan will be an AC Infinity, but this damn cheap Ebay fan just keeps spinning. It's a bit louder than I would like, but it sucks air alright.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My next inline fan will be an AC Infinity, but this damn cheap Ebay fan just keeps spinning. It's a bit louder than I would like, but it sucks air alright.


what one are you running? I need to find a cheap fan and filter for my friends tent.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 31, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> what one are you running? I need to find a cheap fan and filter for my friends tent.


It was called "Brand New MTN Hydroponic 6" Inline Duct Tube Exhaust Fan Blower 440CFM 2550RPM", but I don't they even sell under that name anymore. Fuck I bought it back in 2013.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This looks amazing
> Price: $189
> Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
> ...


I went to pull the trigger on this light @$129 and noticed the price was changed and my code no longer worked.
Honestly feel like I missed out on it at that price...



They added one new photo and there is now one review.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 1, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> It's the part I circled in purple on the chart. The rest have pins, but the middles do no. LEDs arent super heavy, but I just don't feel comfortable putting plants over a light in there. Idk. Maybe I'm over reacting but I feel like that's super important.
> 
> To be fair, I didnt open the shell and look at that after I saw the frame. I didnt want to screw with it anymore.


The canvas and weight of whatever you hang will keep it secure those are just the upright poles by the looks of it


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I went to pull the trigger on this light @$129 and noticed the price was changed and my code no longer worked.
> Honestly feel like I missed out on it at that price...
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I wanted to check one of them out.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I understand from your diagram already. Why would you need pins to connect the vertical poles? Gravity isn't going to let them disconnect, and once you have the tent around the poles, you couldn't disconnect them if you tried, simply because there isn't enough free space to do so. I really don't see this to be an issue at all, and as I said before I've never had any tent that has pins to connect the upright poles in the middle, but then again I usually buy cheap tents and use them for like 5 years then buy a new one, although I have one that has continued to serve me for close to 10-years now. I love me some cheap Ebay tents long time.


To each their own. My other cheap tent clearly has them, I'd prefer to have them. Yeah gravity may keep to down, but I'd rather not take the chance of something leaning on it, or hell an accident to happen and for it to fall over. Not only am I going to have a couple hundred dollar light, inline fan, and potential medicine get crushed or damaged because I bought a cheap tent. The metal poles were thin as well. Not worth it imo. I return the tent and I'm done with it. On to the next one.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2021)

Take a couple wraps of Gorilla Tape over the joint if it helps with peace of mind.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 1, 2021)

Price: $42.24-110.24

Code: lightning deal + Clip coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3yT7iv0

Note: 100-200 watt lightning deals. 1:10 remaining.

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $42.24-110.24
> 
> Code: lightning deal + Clip coupon
> 
> ...


I keep seeing these lights. I really am curious how the drivers perform.


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I grabbed one also. The usb adapter and tripod is worth more than that price easy.


Tripod is 5’ extended. Heatsinks are actually aluminum. Diodes are JSY . Meh, but definitely worth the $5 lol . Fun little project coming up for some supplemental that I don’t need. Tripod is actually pretty decent quality (photography?) it will find a good use. Thanks again for the link Marq..


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 2, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Tripod is 5’ extended. Heatsinks are actually aluminum. Diodes are JSY . Meh, but definitely worth the $5 lol . Fun little project coming up for some supplemental that I don’t need. Tripod is actually pretty decent quality (photography?) it will find a good use. Thanks again for the link Marq..View attachment 4914909View attachment 4914910View attachment 4914911


mad I missed those. my lady been asking for a light for her fiddle leaf fig plants. for $5 those would have saved me from having to DIY something.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 2, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Tripod is 5’ extended. Heatsinks are actually aluminum. Diodes are JSY . Meh, but definitely worth the $5 lol . Fun little project coming up for some supplemental that I don’t need. Tripod is actually pretty decent quality (photography?) it will find a good use. Thanks again for the link Marq..View attachment 4914909View attachment 4914910View attachment 4914911


NP. Mine was delivered also, but I haven't took a look at them yet. keep us updated on the project.



ilovereggae said:


> mad I missed those. my lady been asking for a light for her fiddle leaf fig plants. for $5 those would have saved me from having to DIY something.


Actually there was another set for $6 earlier today, may have ended now though. I'll let you know if another comes available.


----------



## anexgrower (Jun 2, 2021)

iPower Bubble Mesh 5 Gallon Herbal Ice Essence Extraction w. Kit Pressing Screen | eBay


Our goal is to put a light in every garden where needed. Pull out your extraction bags one by one, draining them into the bucket, turn it inside out to collect your herbal extract. This bag enables you to extract valuable plant resins and separate herbal extract into different grades.



www.ebay.com




I got it for $5.00 less they give the coupon code, I’ll let you know if they are worth it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 3, 2021)

Price: $8
Code: 60J1Q355 
Link: https://amzn.to/2S5dPCo
Note: 50 watts
Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 3, 2021)

$10 / 50% off / usb / *oscillating 6”*





Amazon.com: TXDUE Table Fan 6-Inch Small Personal Mini USB Fan 3 Speeds Natural Wind Mode Left and Right Automatic Rotation 3~12 Hrs Working Time 3000mAh Rechargeable Battery Incredibly Quiet (Black): Kitchen & Dining


Buy TXDUE Table Fan 6-Inch Small Personal Mini USB Fan 3 Speeds Natural Wind Mode Left and Right Automatic Rotation 3~12 Hrs Working Time 3000mAh Rechargeable Battery Incredibly Quiet (Black): Table Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8
> Code: 60J1Q355
> Link: https://amzn.to/2S5dPCo
> Note: 50 watts
> ...


Aw it says it unavailable


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 3, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Aw it says it unavailable


Sold out.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Sold out.


Well shucks. I was up that early too, damn it. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 4, 2021)

Price: $14.99

Code: GOVEE5101A

Link: https://amzn.to/3plJ4p1

Note: Keeps track of the highs and lows through Bluetooth.

Photos:


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 4, 2021)

nEeD moRe DeaLZz

In need of a light for vegging that covers a 2x4


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 4, 2021)

I found this on amazon. Its a 40 dollar 100watt samsung 281b, plus xlg meanwell. Im tempted to buy it just to see how it is for $44bucks total






Amazon.com: LED Plants Lights Indoor Grow Light Full Spectrum Light,1000W Plant Growing Lamps with Samsung Diodes MeanWell Driver High PPFD: Home Improvement


Buy LED Plants Lights Indoor Grow Light Full Spectrum Light, 1000W Plant Growing Lamps with Samsung Diodes MeanWell Driver High PPFD: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 4, 2021)

Lmao. Screw it, i bought it. I got a month of free amazon prime so i might as well try a couple things out. No reviews so there is a chance it could be junk, i suppose ill see sunday.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 4, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> nEeD moRe DeaLZz
> 
> In need of a light for vegging that covers a 2x4


Haven't seen a drought like this in a few months


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This seems like a very great deal and definitely won't last long!
> 
> $35
> Code: 50SZHLUX + clip $30 off
> ...


The 200 watt SZHLUX light is $55

The 400 watt SZHLUX light is $120


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The 200 watt SZHLUX light is $55
> 
> The 400 watt SZHLUX light is $120


I just got the 400 watt today. It's pretty bright!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I just got the 400 watt today. It's pretty bright!


Yeah it's not bad at all for the price. but are any of the lights loose? Same weak adhesive?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Yeah it's not bad at all for the price. but are any of the lights loose? Same weak adhesive?


Yep. But I just use 4 ratchet straps at the corners and it stays in place.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

A bargain to gardeners and outdoor guys and girls. A 100' roll of fence that makes 20 42" x 18" mater or cuke cages. Or 10 42" x 36" hemp cages. I made mater cages but easy, solid just over $3 a cage. A thought for the stretch growers outdoors. Kicking myself for the year I avoided this. 

Be frugal people. Helps lower cost for all.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Price: $219

Code: Clip 50% off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3g6jJv0

Note: "600 watts, 3x5'5 coverage" Didn't know they had a light bigger than the 400 watt light

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Price: $63

Code: clip30% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3pvwYd6

Note: claims to use samsung diodes, 150 watts

Photo:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $63
> 
> Code: clip30% off
> 
> ...


I love it, the brand is called....James....thats great! Lmao

Those reflector hoods are kind of nice for these too. As much as i hate my TS1000 from mars, it doesnt shine light in my face which is nice.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $219
> 
> Code: Clip 50% off coupon
> 
> ...


This is a recent new release from them. It wasn't on their amazon store before. Verrrryyyy tempting! If you search their amazon store by clicking the "visit the SZHLUX store" link at the top of any of their product listings, you'll see they have a lot of other LED lighting products. I bought some of their 2ft 5000k LED bars to build clone/early veg lights.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> This is a recent new release from them. It wasn't on their amazon store before. Verrrryyyy tempting! If you search their amazon store by clicking the "visit the SZHLUX store" link at the top of any of their product listings, you'll see they have a lot of other LED lighting products. I bought some of their 2ft 5000k LED bars to build clone/early veg lights.


Interesting. A lot of their things are unavailable but that seems to be everywhere lately. I was going to get one but i read that they use a glue that doesnt seem to hold too well especially after it gets warm. Those of course are just opinions and shouldnt be taken for fact. Pretty nice discounts tho on them.

edit: it dawned on me after typing this, that its probably because they are using all of their old stock for the new lights. They look fairly similar.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Interesting. A lot of their things are unavailable but that seems to be everywhere lately. I was going to get one but i read that they use a glue that doesnt seem to hold too well especially after it gets warm. Those of course are just opinions and shouldnt be taken for fact. Pretty nice discounts tho on them.
> 
> edit: it dawned on me after typing this, that its probably because they are using all of their old stock for the new lights. They look fairly similar.


You could diy a frame and still make it worth it.


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 5, 2021)

Those SZHLUX individuals are nice but why not get strips off arrow for a couple dollars and aluminum from local.. much cheaper and pick your diodes


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Those SZHLUX individuals are nice but why not get strips off arrow for a couple dollars and aluminum from local.. much cheaper and pick your diodes


I dunno how all that works. Building a frame is easier for me.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Those SZHLUX individuals are nice but why not get strips off arrow for a couple dollars and aluminum from local.. much cheaper and pick your diodes


Not saying I couldn't learn, but I'm pretty lazy! Lol


----------



## Tracker (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Interesting. A lot of their things are unavailable but that seems to be everywhere lately. I was going to get one but i read that they use a glue that doesnt seem to hold too well especially after it gets warm. Those of course are just opinions and shouldnt be taken for fact. Pretty nice discounts tho on them.
> 
> edit: it dawned on me after typing this, that its probably because they are using all of their old stock for the new lights. They look fairly similar.


The comment about use of adhesives is true. I have 2 x 200w and 1 x 400w from them. The light bars are fixed to the black rails with mechanical fasteners, but they can slide along their length. SZHLUX tried to remedy this by applying an adhesive at both ends of each light bar, where they make contact with the black rails. On my 200w lights, the adhesive failed out of the box with no use. My 400w has made it through about 1.5 months of 24hr veg and 2.5 months of 12/12 flower, and the adhesive bond is still intact. I exchanged messages with them suggesting they use only mechanical fasteners to fix the issue. They responded, saying they will continue to use the same method with adhesives.

Previously, they didn't have individual bar lights available that had mixed color diodes. I don't think they are using old stock for grow lights. The other stuff on their store has single color of diodes on the whole light bar.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The comment about use of adhesives is true. I have 2 x 200w and 1 x 400w from them. The light bars are fixed to the black rails with mechanical fasteners, but they can slide along their length. SZHLUX tried to remedy this by applying an adhesive at both ends of each light bar, where they make contact with the black rails. On my 200w lights, the adhesive failed out of the box with no use. My 400w has made it through about 1.5 months of 24hr veg and 2.5 months of 12/12 flower, and the adhesive bond is still intact. I exchanged messages with them suggesting they use only mechanical fasteners to fix the issue. They responded, saying they will continue to use the same method with adhesives.
> 
> Previously, they didn't have individual bar lights available that had mixed color diodes. I don't think they are using old stock for grow lights. The other stuff on their store has single color of diodes on the whole light bar.


The adhesive on my 200 is intact, but I just got the 400 and it was all loose. I use ratchets on all 4 corners to hold it in place and so far it works! Very bright in a 4x4.i know, it'll need more in the 4x4, but it'll work for now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> This is a recent new release from them. It wasn't on their amazon store before. Verrrryyyy tempting! If you search their amazon store by clicking the "visit the SZHLUX store" link at the top of any of their product listings, you'll see they have a lot of other LED lighting products. I bought some of their 2ft 5000k LED bars to build clone/early veg lights.


That's sort of how I came by it. Saw the 200 watt was 50% off and was wondering if it applied to others.



SpideyManDan said:


> Interesting. A lot of their things are unavailable but that seems to be everywhere lately. I was going to get one but i read that they use a glue that doesnt seem to hold too well especially after it gets warm. Those of course are just opinions and shouldnt be taken for fact. Pretty nice discounts tho on them.
> 
> edit: it dawned on me after typing this, that its probably because they are using all of their old stock for the new lights. They look fairly similar.


At least half the rails had bad adhesive on both the 400 and 200 watt sets I have. It's only a temporary problem I have to deal with only when I go to adjust the lights.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

This looks like a decent starter light at 129.99. 

Its a 200 watt with a mean well. I dont know about the diodes tho. Hey Marq, how do you post the deals that you find and get the look of the post that you put on this thread. Hopefully that makes sense lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> This looks like a decent starter light at 129.99.
> 
> Its a 200 watt with a mean well. I dont know about the diodes tho. Hey Marq, how do you post the deals that you find and get the look of the post that you put on this thread. Hopefully that makes sense lol


I wondered that myself. Lol


----------



## Tracker (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> This looks like a decent starter light at 129.99.
> 
> Its a 200 watt with a mean well. I dont know about the diodes tho. Hey Marq, how do you post the deals that you find and get the look of the post that you put on this thread. Hopefully that makes sense lol


Best 200w starter LED for the price IMHO is SUNRAISE qb2000. It has a $20 coupon on amazon right now making it $159.00 plus tax.

1 plant 3x3 tent with 200w SUNRAISE qb2000. Yielded 8oz good nugs plus a couple bags of larf and trim.


@Marq1340 can you get any more deals on the SUNRAISE products?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> This looks like a decent starter light at 129.99.
> 
> Its a 200 watt with a mean well. I dont know about the diodes tho. Hey Marq, how do you post the deals that you find and get the look of the post that you put on this thread. Hopefully that makes sense lol


I'm a little out of it right now, what exactly were you asking? Where do I find the deals or how do I go about posting them once I find them?



Tracker said:


> Best 200w starter LED for the price IMHO is SUNRAISE qb2000. It has a $20 coupon on amazon right now making it $159.00 plus tax.
> 
> 1 plant 3x3 tent with 200w SUNRAISE qb2000. Yielded 8oz good nugs plus a couple bags of larf and trim.
> View attachment 4917063
> ...


Love that light I can't wait to run it again.

Sadly no, I haven't seen anymore deals on sunraise grow lights lately. I think the codes were more of an introduction type thing. They now have a cult following going over on Instagram now and just promote it that way.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Got a couple lights I can post. Nothing amazing though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

I just got this from Amazon if anybody is interested. I dunno how to copy the link with my phone. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I just got this from Amazon if anybody is interested. I dunno how to copy the link with my phone. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4917081


I really passed on this light at $129.... I ran out of feet to kick myself with.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I really passed on this light at $129.... I ran out of feet to kick myself with.


I'm skeptical on this one. Wtf is ledestar diodes? Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm skeptical on this one. Wtf is ledestar diodes? Lol


No idea but I've seen that brand name quite a few times now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Interesting. A lot of their things are unavailable but that seems to be everywhere lately. I was going to get one but i read that they use a glue that doesnt seem to hold too well especially after it gets warm. Those of course are just opinions and shouldnt be taken for fact. Pretty nice discounts tho on them.
> 
> edit: it dawned on me after typing this, that its probably because they are using all of their old stock for the new lights. They look fairly similar.


They are in and out of stock very often and run weird promotions on their lights weekly through Facebook.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No idea but I've seen that brand name quite a few times now.


I'll let somebody else guinea pig it. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Price: $143

Code: 15UCBDY5 + Clip $10 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3fQANWV

Note: 240 watts, claims to use Samsung's 301B diodes. I'm sure I've posted this like at least 3 times now.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Price: $42

Code: 30KGSJMU + clip 30% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3gggTna

Note: 200 watt blurp that even includes grow bags

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $143
> 
> Code: 15UCBDY5 + Clip $10 off
> 
> ...


This is a better deal than the time you posted it in April. I got it back then. It is bright AF! I only tested it...nowhere to use it. For now, it's in my stack of unused Marq1340 discounts hahaha!!!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $42
> 
> Code: 30KGSJMU + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


Should include the tent. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> This is a better deal than the time you posted it in April. I got it back then. It is bright AF! I only tested it...nowhere to use it. For now, it's in my stack of unused Marq1340 discounts hahaha!!!


I got one of those stacks starting. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I got one of those stacks starting. Lol


Honestly have one myself.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Honestly have one myself.


I always feel like "I'm gonna need it, and it's a good deal". Pretty soon I'm gonna be able to put out more light than the sun. Lol


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 5, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I got one of those stacks starting. Lol


 I'm guilty as well. Cheers...


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> View attachment 4917175


Gold! Plus I love Dave.  

Trying to get the deals out to you guys faster than the Covid-19 vaccine after the election.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 5, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> View attachment 4917175


That is truly fuckin hilarious hahahahaha!!!


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I'm a little out of it right now, what exactly were you asking? Where do I find the deals or how do I go about posting them once I find them?
> 
> 
> Love that light I can't wait to run it again.
> ...


When you make a post for a deal, its with a picture and a price. How do you format the post like that?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> When you make a post for a deal, its with a picture and a price. How do you format the post like that?


I just write everything out on my phone manually. Of course that became time consuming so what I did was copied everything that I would usually write out but left the fields blank then copied and pinned that to my phone's clipboard to save a little time.


I use Bitly.com to try and disguise the links I use whenever I get a deal that I found online.

And I just use my phone browser to download the pictures from Amazon .com and upload them here.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

Price: $15

Code: DBIQTNL8

Link: https://amzn.to/3w8LBFq

Note: More than certain this is the regular price for this kind of item... 

Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Gold! Plus I love Dave.
> 
> Trying to get the deals out to you guys faster than the Covid-19 vaccine after the election.


I loved Dave, until the CIA accosted him and replaced him with the fake but "new and improved" Dave Chappelle:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I loved Dave, until the CIA accosted him and replaced him with the fake but "new and improved" Dave Chappelle:


Hilarious. I'm still not use to his current look myself, even though he isn't as bulky as he was a year or so ago.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

I posted this last night but i dont know if anyone saw it. I bought it and im going to receive it tomorrow so ill update anyone who wants to know its quality. Im going to use it for my plants in my garage. The meanwell itself is worth like 30 bucks. Watch it be a piece of crap lmao.

Price is 41.96


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hilarious. I'm still not use to his current look myself, even though he isn't as bulky as he was a year or so ago.


I'm still trying to figure out how his skin got lighter. Kinda weird the way the shape of his eyebrows changed too.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how his skin got lighter. Kinda weird the way the shape of his eyebrows changed too.


Lmao. Its weird what money does to people.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hilarious. I'm still not use to his current look myself, even though he isn't as bulky as he was a year or so ago.


Hey Marq it doesnt have to be a deal per se, but if you find any decent priced small lights can you post them? I have a 4x4 for flower and only have 2 smaller lights for it right now. I kind of need one more and im on the look out for it. Of course this is if you happen to see anything too so please dont go out of the way for my me. I appreciate you always looking out for people on here. Thanks.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 5, 2021)

Hmm...this looks exactly like what i just bought but with a meanwell...tomorrow should be interesting lmao.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Best 200w starter LED for the price IMHO is SUNRAISE qb2000. It has a $20 coupon on amazon right now making it $159.00 plus tax.
> 
> 1 plant 3x3 tent with 200w SUNRAISE qb2000. Yielded 8oz good nugs plus a couple bags of larf and trim.
> View attachment 4917063
> ...


Got mine turned all the way down in my 2x2.5 does a great rooting clones. Prolly flower some stuff in it soon


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 5, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hey Marq it doesnt have to be a deal per se, but if you find any decent priced small lights can you post them? I have a 4x4 for flower and only have 2 smaller lights for it right now. I kind of need one more and im on the look out for it. Of course this is if you happen to see anything too so please dont go out of the way for my me. I appreciate you always looking out for people on here. Thanks.


Will do.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 6, 2021)

@SpideyManDan Not much out there at the moment.

Price: $45.69

Code: *35QQFQBB* 

Link: https://amzn.to/3imVpb8

Note: 110 watts

photos: 



Price: $10.49

Code: 50FNDC9J 

Link: https://amzn.to/3pxPDFa

Note: 18 watts(lol)

photos: 


Price: $95

Code: *2T3KZOKB* 

Link: https://amzn.to/3wUhSAa

Note: 110

photos: 



Price: $95

Code: 50A2O1IL 

Link: https://amzn.to/34QVNGH

Note: 100

photos: 


Price: $26.22

Code: 60MA8TC9

Link: https://amzn.to/3uY1ldb

Note: 100 watts

photos: 



Price: $54

Code: 30Z2JGQW 30% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3fRW8zo

Note: 150 watts

photos: 




Price: $42

Code: clip $18 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3w0oBbN

Note: 100 watts

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 6, 2021)

This is the one i got not to long ago. Its a decent light. One thing i noticed about LEDs is that in colder environments they dont seem to do as well because they dont put out as much IR as an HID or the Sun. Lol. That MX1200 has a nice bit of IR in it so it warms up the temps on the leaves. It could be good or bad depending on your situation but for me i like it.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 6, 2021)

Ok so I dont really have time to post pics but the light came in. Meanwell driver, nice dimmer, nice diodes. It even has a bloom and veg feature lol. It doesnt look like it has IR but when you switch to bloom it activates the 660. Not a bad light for 44 bucks including tax. It even came with a tape measure. I was looking at the store for one so j could measure my water heater haha


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 6, 2021)

So I saw this earlier. These type of lights and quality of parts is getting pretty common.



30% off promo code *BTH3YO4O* 

Its for every single one, the 120, 240, 480 and so on. Claims 281B diodes


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 6, 2021)

Oh god, i dont need another one right this minute. Im gonna go people before i buy something else lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 6, 2021)

Price: $14.49

Code: DN6NWGS6

Link: https://amzn.to/3uXodJQ

Note: 

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $14.49
> 
> Code: DN6NWGS6
> 
> ...


Hmmm i wonder if you could use that has a little cloner lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 6, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmmm i wonder if you could use that has a little cloner lol


Id flower under it! Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 6, 2021)

Price: $11.99

Code: QFCUSY85 + 20% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3cibBqf

Note: 5L top fill

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $11.99
> 
> Code: QFCUSY85 + 20% off
> 
> ...


OH man, where im at right now, i need a dehumidifer. Yo, my pops is looking for a big one, if you just so happen to come across one....

Regardless, thank you for all you do.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 6, 2021)

Do you guys know if any driver power cord will work on the szhlux 400 watt light? The one that came with it is really short.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 6, 2021)

One small blurp for mankind.





Price: $8

Code: 55HQ5MWX

Link: https://amzn.to/3fWPGqX

Note: 25 watt

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 6, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> OH man, where im at right now, i need a dehumidifer. Yo, my pops is looking for a big one, if you just so happen to come across one....
> 
> Regardless, thank you for all you do.


I'll be on the lookout.



Hollatchaboy said:


> Do you guys know if any driver power cord will work on the szhlux 400 watt light? The one that came with it is really short.


Yes it really is short. Never tried any other power cable.

My terrible guess ia any standard 3(?) prong cable should work.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> One small blurp for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small blurple? 25 watts. Isn't that normal for those? Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I'll be on the lookout.
> 
> 
> Yes it really is short. Never tried any other power cable.
> ...


That would be my thinking, but my thinking has been known to get me in trouble. Lol


----------



## Tracker (Jun 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Do you guys know if any driver power cord will work on the szhlux 400 watt light? The one that came with it is really short.


It's a standard config. Should work with any other cord of same shape at interface. It looks like the same shape as some computer power supplies. It will have to pull 4 amps. If you buy another cord instead of using an extension, check the current rating to be sure it can handle that.


----------



## Johiem (Jun 6, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Do you guys know if any driver power cord will work on the szhlux 400 watt light? The one that came with it is really short.


Thanks for the insight @Hollatchaboy I ordered the same light about midnight this morning. So do you think it'll actually handle a 4x4?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 6, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Thanks for the insight @Hollatchaboy I ordered the same light about midnight this morning. So do you think it'll actually handle a 4x4?


no way looks like it might be good for a 3x3


----------



## Tracker (Jun 6, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Thanks for the insight @Hollatchaboy I ordered the same light about midnight this morning. So do you think it'll actually handle a 4x4?


It's a little underpowered for a 4x4 at 25w/sqft.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 6, 2021)

So I inboxed someone from SZHLUX on Facebook after seeing the post below.

Didn't really need the light, but I was hoping it'll be a multi use code or something that I could also share with you all.
After a day or so he finally responded.

I haven't placed the order for the light, but I did get as far as the checkout screen.

It ended up being a code for 90% off instead. Not bad. My wife told me to stop buying lights. She's sort of right considering I can't grow to save my life. Might order it anyway and hide the order in the archives section. 
She can't tell me what to do if she doesn't see what I'm doing.


----------



## Johiem (Jun 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> It's a little underpowered for a 4x4 at 25w/sqft.


That's what I was thinking, so it's going into a 4x3. So I'm looking at 33.3w/sqft. I'm only running 300(over 3 lights)right now and have to keep them soo focused on one plant per light. I'm looking for better cooling and better broadcast/footprint. I'll also get to remove 2 plugs from my tent. Power draw will be a little more. Whole bunch of shit changing when I get that light. I'll have to start a journal when it gets here.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 7, 2021)

Johiem said:


> That's what I was thinking, so it's going into a 4x3. So I'm looking at 33.3w/sqft. I'm only running 300(over 3 lights)right now and have to keep them soo focused on one plant per light. I'm looking for better cooling and better broadcast/footprint. I'll also get to remove 2 plugs from my tent. Power draw will be a little more. Whole bunch of shit changing when I get that light. I'll have to start a journal when it gets here.


I wonder if those bars could be spread out. the light is only 2'x2' dimensionally, gonna be a lot of drop off in your corners on the 4' span


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 7, 2021)

So the code from earlier doesn't have a quantity limit. Would this be abusing the code? Thoughts?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So the code from earlier doesn't have a quantity limit. Would this be abusing the code? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4918101


That’s absolutely ridiculous!
Well if you have a lot of growers in your life I guess everyone is getting a new light for their bday or Christmas lol


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 7, 2021)

WHAT THE HELL, YOU ORDERED TEN? HAHAHA

View attachment 4918101

Hell, dont get caught but you could sell them on the side hah


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 7, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> That’s absolutely ridiculous!
> Well if you have a lot of growers in your life I guess everyone is getting a new light for their bday or Christmas lol


Right?


SpideyManDan said:


> WHAT THE HELL, YOU ORDERED TEN? HAHAHA
> 
> View attachment 4918101
> 
> Hell, dont get caught but you could sell them on the side hah


I haven't placed the order yet. I feel like its getting over on the guy when he was just trying to promote the product... IDK maybe I'm just sleepy.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> It's a standard config. Should work with any other cord of same shape at interface. It looks like the same shape as some computer power supplies. It will have to pull 4 amps. If you buy another cord instead of using an extension, check the current rating to be sure it can handle that.


The extension cord thing has me freaked out now. I was hoping to get an actual power cord only longer, but now that I think about it, that's all an extension cord is.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Thanks for the insight @Hollatchaboy I ordered the same light about midnight this morning. So do you think it'll actually handle a 4x4?


Nope. I'm gonna throw my 200 watt in that tent along with the 400 watt, until my buddy can get a light for it. It would prolly do a 3x3 good though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So I inboxed someone from SZHLUX on Facebook after seeing the post below.
> View attachment 4918053
> Didn't really need the light, but I was hoping it'll be a multi use code or something that I could also share with you all.
> After a day or so he finally responded.
> ...


Don't get caught. (Speaking from personal experience). Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I wonder if those bars could be spread out. the light is only 2'x2' dimensionally, gonna be a lot of drop off in your corners on the 4' span


I was thinking of using the strips and driver on a diy frame and spread them out some. They are a lil close together.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I was thinking of using the strips and driver on a diy frame and spread them out some. They are a lil close together.


There is not a driver inside the black rails. On the side with switches, its only wires running from the power cord through the switches and on to the lights. The other rail without switches is empty. The drivers are in the light bars. At least in the 200w version I disassembled its like this. I assume the 400w is the same.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Tracker said:


> There is not a driver inside the black rails. On the side with switches, its only wires running from the power cord through the switches and on to the lights. The other rail without switches is empty. The drivers are in the light bars. At least in the 200w version I disassembled its like this. I assume the 400w is the same.


Well hell.... sounds like it could be more difficult.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So I inboxed someone from SZHLUX on Facebook after seeing the post below.
> View attachment 4918053
> Didn't really need the light, but I was hoping it'll be a multi use code or something that I could also share with you all.
> After a day or so he finally responded.
> ...


Anybody know if that code still works or if there's another one I can use? I was needing to get some of these for my wife's basement plants and that code seems to be invalid.


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 7, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Anybody know if that code still works or if there's another one I can use? I was needing to get some of these for my wife's basement plants and that code seems to be invalid.


Second this. Could totally use some of these for side lighting. Hell, I could even use the 2ft ones in one of my tents.


----------



## mae (Jun 7, 2021)

I tried the code this morning and it didn’t work for me.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So the code from earlier doesn't have a quantity limit. Would this be abusing the code? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4918101


The wife gonna be pissed


----------



## Johiem (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So the code from earlier doesn't have a quantity limit. Would this be abusing the code? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4918101


How do I get on your gift list?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 7, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Anybody know if that code still works or if there's another one I can use? I was needing to get some of these for my wife's basement plants and that code seems to be invalid.





1dude1seed said:


> Second this. Could totally use some of these for side lighting. Hell, I could even use the 2ft ones in one of my tents.





mae said:


> I tried the code this morning and it didn’t work for me.


The code he gave me ended up being a single use code only instead of a multi use one. I didn't clarifying that above.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The extension cord thing has me freaked out now. I was hoping to get an actual power cord only longer, but now that I think about it, that's all an extension cord is.


As long as the IEC plug fits you should be fine: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_60320


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> As long as the IEC plug fits you should be fine: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_60320


Good lookin out


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I grabbed one also. The usb adapter and tripod is worth more than that price easy.


That USB adapter powered up 4 Cree stars at 20w (parallel).. not sure if you got yours yet but seems perfect for these $5
Forward Voltage (@700mA) : 2.93V
Maximum Current : 2000mA


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Do you guys know if any driver power cord will work on the szhlux 400 watt light? The one that came with it is really short.


Buy an short extension cord to plug that cord into then you don't need to worry about getting a longer cord with that goofy end on it. Only 400w so doesn't have to be heavy duty. 16 gauge would work fine but 14 is better.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Buy an short extension cord to plug that cord into then you don't need to worry about getting a longer cord with that goofy end on it. Only 400w so doesn't have to be heavy duty. 16 gauge would work fine but 14 is better.


Yea, I think I'm gonna go that route.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Or just make your own custom cable.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Or just make your own custom cable.


I'm not savvy like that! Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm not savvy like that! Lol


How are you gonna do a DIY build then?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How are you gonna do a DIY build then?


Lol... I should've used the proper word.... motivated is more like it. In the age of the internet, youtube, rollitup, I don't believe there isn't anything that anybody can't diy. Plus I'm a firm believer in you can do anything you put your mind to. It's just the matter of getting it from my mind to my hands that's the problem.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Or just make your own custom cable.


@Hollatchaboy trying to get into his grow tent.







Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm not savvy like that! Lol


I don't even pour milk near an outlet.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Hollatchaboy trying to get into his grow tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually pretty good with electrical circuits, but I haven't had to do any wiring in quite a while. Gonna have to break out the Ol soldering iron. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 7, 2021)

Price: $90

Code: KINGSO84LRQ

Link: https://amzn.to/2TatCQl

Note: 2 in 1 4 x 3

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $134

Code: Sale

Link: https://amzn.to/3uWhwru

Note: SUPERthrive VI30179 Plant Vitamin Solution, 1 Gallon

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $6.39

Code: ENCGHII9

Link: https://amzn.to/3x3J0g5

Note: 100 Packs 4" Plastic Plant Nursery Pots with 10 Pcs Plant Labels,


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $4.50

Code: 7AGYSGRE

Link: https://amzn.to/3xajbeB

Note: 240-Ct Pre Rolled Cigarette Filter Tips


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $14.50

Code: ORSCPSXC 

Link: https://amzn.to/3x6iDpS

Note: Hanging Drying Rack

Photos:


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The code he gave me ended up being a single use code only instead of a multi use one. I didn't clarifying that above.


No worries, I went ahead and sent a FB message to that Winnie rep from your screenshot and I received a code to use. Ordered 2 pairs for $14.00!


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 8, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> No worries, I went ahead and sent a FB message to that Winnie rep from your screenshot and I received a code to use. Ordered 2 pairs for $14.00!


I ordered 10, lol.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 8, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I ordered 10, lol.


Any idea how these would do on a frame as a DIY bar light? I was thinking of daisy-chaining 4 of them inside my 2x4 veg tent


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 8, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Any idea how these would do on a frame as a DIY bar light? I was thinking of daisy-chaining 4 of them inside my 2x4 veg tent


If they actually ship I will look into it and post what I find.


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 8, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> Any idea how these would do on a frame as a DIY bar light? I was thinking of daisy-chaining 4 of them inside my 2x4 veg tent


Just looked back at the ad and it advertises being able to daisy chain up to 4 which would add up to 560 watts. The drawback is the power cords are 59", but I bet with some searching a guy could find shorter ones. From the pics a build with these looks very doable.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Just looked back at the ad and it advertises being able to daisy chain up to 4 which would add up to 560 watts. The drawback is the power cords are 59", but I bet with some searching a guy could find shorter ones. From the pics a build with these looks very doable.


I believe each light is rated at 70 watts each.


yinyang814 said:


> No worries, I went ahead and sent a FB message to that Winnie rep from your screenshot and I received a code to use. Ordered 2 pairs for $14.00!


Nice. Maybe I could get an idea from you guys what to do with this light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $1.10

Code: F7H5-6MFWB7-RYZQAF(single use code please don't add to your Amazon account if you don't plan on buying it)

Link: https://amzn.to/3g11bgY

Note: 3x3 Trellis netting

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Prime day is around the corner, maybe we'll get more grow deals in the coming weeks.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 8, 2021)

Snatched up that scrog net, thanks!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $15

Code: Clip $15 off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/2T4d6l3

Note: 4.5L top fill humidifier

Photos:


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I believe each light is rated at 70 watts each.
> 
> Nice. Maybe I could get an idea from you guys what to do with this light.


Ad says 140 on the 4ft


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> As says 140 on the 4ft


They come in sets of two so I believe that's a total wattage.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 8, 2021)

Don’t hold your breath


----------



## mae (Jun 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15
> 
> Code: Clip $15 off coupon
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 8, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Don’t hold your breath
> View attachment 4918933


Same for me and my buddy


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.39
> 
> Code: ENCGHII9
> 
> ...


I think I'm buying these just on principal, that's cheap as hell


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 8, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Don’t hold your breath
> View attachment 4918933


Mine was canceled as well


----------



## anexgrower (Jun 8, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> iPower Bubble Mesh 5 Gallon Herbal Ice Essence Extraction w. Kit Pressing Screen | eBay
> 
> 
> Our goal is to put a light in every garden where needed. Pull out your extraction bags one by one, draining them into the bucket, turn it inside out to collect your herbal extract. This bag enables you to extract valuable plant resins and separate herbal extract into different grades.
> ...


These are actually really good for the money, you'll want to wash them before use due to a plastic smell that will be in your hash if you don't.


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> They come in sets of two so I believe that's a total wattage.
> 
> View attachment 4918929


Gotcha...good eye


----------



## Mattcheck (Jun 8, 2021)

Mars hydro tsw2000 is 229 USD Amazon lightning deal.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 8, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> Mars hydro tsw2000 is 229 USD Amazon lightning deal.


Ive been taking a look at a lot of quantum boards lately and the prices on amazon, its been like a pricing war and prices have plummeted. Im really curious as to what will be the new thing soon, or if there will be at all.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 8, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Ive been taking a look at a lot of quantum boards lately and the prices on amazon, its been like a pricing war and prices have plummeted. Im really curious as to what will be the new thing soon, or if there will be at all.


HLG makes quantum boards.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> HLG makes quantum boards.


Indeed they do


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Mine was canceled as well


Add me too the list


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 8, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Indeed they do


Everyone else using the quantum board name in their products is infringing on HLG's trademark.









QUANTUM BOARD Trademark of Horticulture Lighting Group Corp. - Registration Number 5665124 - Serial Number 87829223 :: Justia Trademarks


LED light bulbs; LED lighting systems, namely, LED modules, power supplies, and wiring; Light Emitting Diode (LED) plant grow light; Lighting fixtures; Lights for use in growing plants; LED (light emitting diode) lighting fixtures; LED light engines; LED lighting fixtures for indoor and outdoor...




trademarks.justia.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $11.99

Code: 5080WHALF

Link: https://amzn.to/2SjLnNe

Note: Two 2' long grow lights at 40 watts each. Code was taking 75% off for some people nearly 3 hours ago according to the comments.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $14.99

Code: 50CK1FAU

Link: https://amzn.to/2Scj7MF

Note: Four 2ft long grow lights at 40 watts each. Worked about 3 hours ago. 


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Coco Coir Planter Nursery Pots



https://amzn.to/3x2r31q


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $5.99

Code: 507W1NQS 

Link: https://amzn.to/3csRvJL

Note: 
Desk Recessed Power Strip with 6ft Extension Cord



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 8, 2021)

Price: $15.49

Code: 50BS6ED8

Link: https://amzn.to/2RETQdE

Note:
Power Strip Tower Surge Protector, 8 AC Outlets 3 USB Ports Electric Charging Station with 6.6 ft Extension Cord, 1625W 13A

Photos:


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 9, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Gotcha...good eye


My Amazon order shows only 1 being shipped to me today instead of 2. Did you happen to get a shipping update on your order of 10 yet? Scared that they will only honor 1 at the discounted price...


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Everyone else using the quantum board name in their products is infringing on HLG's trademark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre absolutely correct.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.49
> 
> Code: 50BS6ED8
> 
> ...


dafuq is this monstrosity hahah


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 9, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> My Amazon order shows only 1 being shipped to me today instead of 2. Did you happen to get a shipping update on your order of 10 yet? Scared that they will only honor 1 at the discounted price...


Shipping says order of 2 will arrive Monday, and order of 8 will also arrive Monday. All 10 were placed on one order.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 9, 2021)

So i know this isnt the proper place but i wanted to ask yall's opinion specifically. How much do you think infrared plays in growing? It seems like with cold temps, leds just really arent as effective but if you put some infrared in the equation and it heats things up, they seem to do better. Idk.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 9, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So i know this isnt the proper place but i wanted to ask yall's opinion specifically. How much do you think infrared plays in growing? It seems like with cold temps, leds just really arent as effective but if you put some infrared in the equation and it heats things up, they seem to do better. Idk.


It depends on your situation. I grow with LED only for 9 months out of the year, but during the other three cold months I add in a 315w CMH lamp for the extra IR to increase the leaf temp, instead of spending more power to raise the air temps. As far as LED based IR, I wouldn't trust it, as IR and UV LEDs tend to burn out a lot sooner than white LEDs do.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jun 9, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So i know this isnt the proper place but i wanted to ask yall's opinion specifically. How much do you think infrared plays in growing? It seems like with cold temps, leds just really arent as effective but if you put some infrared in the equation and it heats things up, they seem to do better. Idk.


I replaced 600w HPS and 144w sunblaster with 1000w of quantum boards without IR
If I didn’t control my exhaust I’d easily hit 35C in my tent
Infared heats a canopy directly but 600-1000watts of led will heat a room just as much as 600-1000w HPS/CMH/MH

Edit as they said^ I like my IR and UV diodes separate from my main fixtures the diodes don’t last as long


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 9, 2021)

Hmmm ok. This is stuff to think about. I dont have that much power in my tent and im not using any LEC or MH/HPS. Im referring to when its colder out as well, like winter and stuff. Right now the temps are in the low to mid 80s which is plenty. In the winter i was in the low 70s.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 9, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmmm ok. This is stuff to think about. I dont have that much power in my tent and im not using any LEC or MH/HPS. Im referring to when its colder out as well, like winter and stuff. Right now the temps are in the low to mid 80s which is plenty. In the winter i was in the low 70s.


LEC+LED


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 9, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Ad says 140 on the 4ft


Agreed, but look at the next verbiage after 140...it says 70 x 2.
Got me too, lol.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jun 9, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Agreed, but look at the next verbiage after 140...it says 70 x 2.
> Got me too, lol.


I was Late and the code didn’t work anymore but I was excited to snag these for that price


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 9, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I was Late and the code didn’t work anymore but I was excited to snag these for that price


Write them via messenger on fakebook and ask for a discount code on the size u want..2 or 4ft. They reply early am hours from I guess China. Took me 24 hrs and I had a one time code.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jun 9, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Hmmm ok. This is stuff to think about. I dont have that much power in my tent and im not using any LEC or MH/HPS. Im referring to when its colder out as well, like winter and stuff. Right now the temps are in the low to mid 80s which is plenty. In the winter i was in the low 70s.


Don’t get me wrong Marq posts wicked deals and I do own leds with IR built in, but for 209canadian for a 450watt QB with meanwell drivers you can’t say no.
But know,buying fixtures with today’s diode technology the IR and UV will die and you’ll be left with a decent fixture with 6-10 dead diodes.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 10, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Agreed, but look at the next verbiage after 140...it says 70 x 2.
> Got me too, lol.


Wait a minute..lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 10, 2021)

Price: $13.99

Code: OEPQZWJX

Link: https://amzn.to/2Tcd4HT

Note: Air stone disc

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 10, 2021)

Price: $7.49-8

Code: 50SLRWKK(1gal) | 503TZNZU(3gal)

Link: https://amzn.to/3555CRw

Note: 5x 1Gal bags | 5x 3gal bags

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 10, 2021)

Mom: If the people on RIU buy ten sets are you going to buy ten too?
Me:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Mom: If the people on RIU buy ten sets are you going to buy ten too?
> Me:
> View attachment 4920583


So...what are you going to do with all of those? That's a lot of light man hahah


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 11, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So...what are you going to do with all of those? That's a lot of light man hahah


Very good question that I currently don't have an answer to. 

Figured I'll watch @keiserrott & @yinyang814 very closely and see what they do. Worse case scenario I'll just sell them for a considerable profit.


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Very good question that I currently don't have an answer to.
> 
> Figured I'll watch @keiserrott & @yinyang814 very closely and see what they do. Worse case scenario I'll just sell them for a considerable profit.


Wait....I was watching you for answers.... bahahaha


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 11, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Wait....I was watching you for answers.... bahahaha


My tent grow just got flipped to flower so it'll be a while before I may attempt a DIY 2'x4' bar light build. I'll probably just use them for houseplants for now, maybe throw 1 underneath my tent's scrog shelf. But I'm always open to more creative ideas if anybody has any. These should be pretty versatile


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $14.99
> 
> Code: 50CK1FAU
> 
> ...


Any new codes for these?? And for those that got them, is the aluminum 1.5” wide or larger?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jun 11, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Any new codes for these?? And for those that got them, is the aluminum 1.5” wide or larger?


Message the manufacturer on FB and they will send a 90% coupon. I’m gonna do it today!
Not sure on the size sorry


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Wait....I was watching you for answers.... bahahaha
[/QUOTE]
Houston, we have a problem.



yinyang814 said:


> My tent grow just got flipped to flower so it'll be a while before I may attempt a DIY 2'x4' bar light build. I'll probably just use them for houseplants for now, maybe throw 1 underneath my tent's scrog shelf. But I'm always open to more creative ideas if anybody has any. These should be pretty versatile


Nice. I can wait.

It'll be a while before I can find use for twenty four foot lights myself. If I do come up with anything I'll keep everyone interested posted on it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Message the manufacturer on FB and they will send a 90% coupon. I’m gonna do it today!
> Not sure on the size sorry


This


SBBCal said:


> Any new codes for these?? And for those that got them, is the aluminum 1.5” wide or larger?


If you went that route have you heard from them yet?


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you went that route have you heard from them yet?


Haven’t heard back, their page has one of those “buy/review=refund” bullshits . I really just want the aluminum profiles.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Haven’t heard back, their page has one of those “buy/review=refund” bullshits . I really just want the aluminum profiles.


Working on a project?. My guess is you should hear something back by Monday. Seems everyone else took about a day or so during the week.


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 12, 2021)

Just making a nicer frame for a diy light. Getting away from the stock u bars. I just bought 8-22” actual sinks for about $40 . Big 1.5” for L09 strips.. but at $10 for the one you posted was worth it in parts for sure .


----------



## Tikbalang (Jun 12, 2021)

Check out “dank deals” from growgreenMI. Picked up 25lb bag jacks part A for $22. Looks like many other gems in their list. Deals are limited time and quantity, and most for the big boys it seems and exceed my need.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 12, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Check out “dank deals” from growgreenMI. Picked up 25lb bag jacks part A for $22. Looks like many other gems in their list. Deals are limited time and quantity, and most for the big boys it seems and exceed my need.


Yeah they have nice deals but the only problem is shipping. I didnt realize how spoiled i was with free shipping from amazon. Shipping gets real expensive real quick.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 12, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Yeah they have nice deals but the only problem is shipping. I didnt realize how spoiled i was with free shipping from amazon. Shipping gets real expensive real quick.


Sometimes I've had to pay for shipping and sometimes it's been free. I think it depends on the weight and volume of items.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 12, 2021)

480W, Samsung 283B Diodes, Meanwell Driver. $269.99



Lansi 480w Led Grow Light Samsung Diodes Meanwell Driver Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Grow Light for Indoor Plant Commercial Growing Lamps for 5x5 FT Grow Tent Greenhouse Hydroponic with 1248 LEDs


----------



## Tracker (Jun 12, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> 480W, Samsung 283B Diodes, Meanwell Driver. $269.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only @Marq1340 could sweeten the price a little more with a code...


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If only @Marq1340 could sweeten the price a little more with a code...


I was thinking the same thing. Either way its a hell of a deal


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 12, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> 480W, Samsung 283B Diodes, Meanwell Driver. $269.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da hell, that thing comes with an hlg meanwell? for that price? nice


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 12, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> da hell, that thing comes with an hlg meanwell? for that price? nice


Lower level diodes. You can get 240w boards from kingbrite with 301s for under $110. Probably wind up being 320+ shipped for two but worth it IMO for the more efficient diodes


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 12, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Lower level diodes. You can get 240w boards from kingbrite with 301s for under $110. Probably wind up being 320+ shipped for two but worth it IMO for the more efficient diodes


Cool...id rather not order from alibaba. I may end up buying chinese but id rather keep an american company in the middle then my money straight to china. You know we are all adding positive things to the discussion, i dont know if we need your negative opinion, nor do i think we asked.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 12, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Cool...id rather not order from alibaba. I may end up buying chinese but id rather keep an american company in the middle then my money straight to china. You know we are all adding positive things to the discussion, i dont know if we need your negative opinion, nor do i think we asked.


It's a constructive suggestion with useful info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> If only @Marq1340 could sweeten the price a little more with a code...


Seems like it's been forever since a decent deal has come by. Hopefully the next one is our best one ever.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

This isn't what I meant.

Price: $45



Code: K7U4CT3Z



Link:https://amzn.to/3cB3oxi



Note: 100 watt



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Price: $45.50

Code: 65OF150WGL

Link: https://amzn.to/3xihSu5

Note: 150 watts, "312 less Samsung" huh?

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Price: $15.20

Code: 60RJT87A 

Link: https://amzn.to/2Tsl7jL

Note: also claims to have Samsung didoes, Lm301Bs to be exact.

"On the 4 strip light there are 3 LM301B chips per strip. You only get 12 of the LM301B chips total in either version so I believe there are only 2 per strip in the 6 strip version. This is according to the spec list included in the box."

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

This may expire at anytime


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Price: $18

Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3iyUMeB

Note: 100 watt with Samsung and osram

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


This may be smaller but I doubt I could fit another amazon box in that closet.. great deal at the price but I won't be using this deal.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.20
> 
> Code: 60RJT87A
> 
> ...


I wonder how many are lm301b's, because they are only the 3k diodes:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I wonder how many are lm301b's, because they are only the 3k diodes:
> 
> View attachment 4922165


4 on each strip it seems


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


thanks @Marq1340. goteeeem!

that xlg 100H-AB is $33 retail alone.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> thanks @Marq1340. goteeeem!
> 
> that xlg 100H-AB is $33 retail alone.


NP.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 12, 2021)

Price: $41

Code: 

Link: https://amzn.to/3vivuEh

Note: 100 watt

Photos:


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


no luck on that one


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> no luck on that one


Made a mistake there.


----------



## clay32 (Jun 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


thanks Marq1340 in for one. all they let me get


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

clay32 said:


> thanks Marq1340 in for one. all they let me get


No problem. Yeah some of the deals do have a quantity limits, but if you have access to another prime account you could use it there if needed.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

Price: $3.99

Code: *50FDJQ77*

Link: https://amzn.to/2RT47mC

Note: 5 pack starter tray

Photos:


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Cool...id rather not order from alibaba. I may end up buying chinese but id rather keep an american company in the middle then my money straight to china. You know we are all adding positive things to the discussion, i dont know if we need your negative opinion, nor do i think we asked.



lol

So let’s just line Bezos pocket more from amazon right?

God you’re awful


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

If I went with the 2 foot full spectrum I think I could have pulled this one off alongside my sunraise light. Supplemental light enhancer bars.



Edit:


----------



## Tracker (Jun 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


Snapped up one of those. Thank you!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Snapped up one of those. Thank you!


No problem. Your stock pile wouldn't be right without this deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $41
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...


Can no longer edit this post but anyone interested here is the correct promo code.

*VZH2E4S4*


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

I try to avoid posting single use codes but there are some great grow deals out there.

Anyone interested sign up for Vipon.com


There's is a referral link program but I honestly don't know how it works.



PharaohBud said:


> When people just use this thread to post affiliate links it ruins the whole purpose.


Hi @PharaohBud


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

Price: $7.45

Code: 60GS9HPX

Link: https://amzn.to/3vgdSst

Note: claims to be 75 watts(HA!) but I found this review.
"so they run off a USB charger, which is typically no more than 2amps 5v

that gives you 10 watts split across 4 grow leds, 10/4 = 2.5 watts per LED head. these are good for like 1 week of seedlings, and thats it."

Photos:


----------



## Soul Dwella (Jun 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I try to avoid posting single use codes but there are some great grow deals out there.
> 
> Anyone interested sign up for Vipon.com
> View attachment 4922667
> ...


Grabbed a couple of these filters. Registered to get the 50%off code and Amazon had a $2 off coupon already there to apply also!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> Grabbed a couple of these filters. Registered to get the 50%off code and Amazon had a $2 off coupon already there to apply also!


Nice. Who remembers those discount double check commercials?    

I have the 4" set(there was no 6" at the time)and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## BaconSF (Jun 14, 2021)

Any deal on a 4x8x80 grow tent?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Any deal on a 4x8x80 grow tent?


Haven't seen anything worth mentioning tent wise, but here are a few links you may be able to use. All Amazon links.

1. $190 before tax





Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 96"x48"x80" Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing 4'x8': Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 96"x48"x80" Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing 4'x8': Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to





2.$136 before tax with 20% off





Amazon.com: Quictent Grow Tent 96"x48"x71" Roof Cube Tent with Observation Window and Removable Floor Tray for Plant Growing 8x4 ft : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Quictent Grow Tent 96"x48"x71" Roof Cube Tent with Observation Window and Removable Floor Tray for Plant Growing 8x4 ft : Patio, Lawn & Garden



amzn.to





3. $161 before tax





Amazon.com: VIPARSPECTRA 96”x48”x80”Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing 8'x4' : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: VIPARSPECTRA 96”x48”x80”Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing 8'x4' : Patio, Lawn & Garden



amzn.to


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


Hi @kaspo you may want to try this deal at $18 each. I'm assuming it's still active. With that tent size and plant amount you'll need more than just this single light. Good luck.

There should be even better options in the coming weeks so just pop into this thread and now and then.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hi @kaspo you may want to try this deal at $18 each. I'm assuming it's still active. With that tent size and plant amount you'll need more than just this single light. Good luck.
> 
> There should be even better options in the coming weeks so just pop into this thread and now and then.


code isn't valid. I just tried it.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 14, 2021)

Not exactly a steal if a deal, but it's already marked down from it's usual price AND the code CANUCK15 still works for an additional 15% off a high quality tent! It offers a docking port for the AC Infinity controller display as well and has thicker poles! Who can't get behind a thicker pole?! Lol






Hydroponics & Growers - GROW TENTS - Advance Grow Tents - Page 1 - AC Infinity







www.acinfinity.com


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> code isn't valid. I just tried it.


I went to pick one up and also found the code to not work anymore. Any possibility on getting another one, or similar, @Marq1340?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> I went to pick one up and also found the code to not work anymore. Any possibility on getting another one, or similar, @Marq1340?


Doubtful. That was a rare mistake by the company to run two major promos at once.


Marq1340 said:


> This may expire at anytime


I'm certain similar deals will show up just like it in the near future. I get a lot of my free items off Amazon this way.


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Doubtful. That was a rare mistake by the company to run two major promos at once.
> 
> 
> I'm certain similar deals will show up just like it in the near future. I get a lot of my free items off Amazon this way.


Well I’ll be on the lookout for something similar. Looking to get around a 100w light to add to my veg tent. It’s a little underpowered at the moment.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

1dude1seed said:


> Well I’ll be on the lookout for something similar. Looking to get around a 100w light to add to my veg tent. It’s a little underpowered at the moment.


I see. I'll be sure to tag you on the next good deal I find.


----------



## Johiem (Jun 14, 2021)

I got my szhlux in and wow. I'm not putting it in the tent just yet, moving everything into the back room and don't want to have to set it up twice. But Damn this thing is bright with just 6 bars on, all 9 and it gets painful. WOW! Thinking this is the missing piece.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

Johiem said:


> I got my szhlux in and wow. I'm not putting it in the tent just yet, moving everything into the back room and don't want to have to set it up twice. But Damn this thing is bright with just 6 bars on, all 9 and it gets painful. WOW! Thinking this is the missing piece.


Nice light for sure. How's the adhesive out the box? Everything still solid?


----------



## Soul Dwella (Jun 14, 2021)

received my 4 inch carbon filters for 18 bucks ea, free shipping, in less than 24 hours....I love this thread!!


----------



## Chopshop697 (Jun 14, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> received my 4 inch carbon filters for 18 bucks ea, free shipping, in less than 24 hours....I love this thread!!


He'll yeah! Signed up for the Vipon app too, and just got a sweet filter/fan combo for $45. Picked up a second fan to replace the bathroom vent fan which sounded like a Concord taking off for $16...


----------



## Johiem (Jun 14, 2021)

A couple of the panels/bars are shifting about an inch on the bracket but the diodes seem tight.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

Johiem said:


> A couple of the panels/bars are shifting about an inch on the bracket but the diodes seem tight.


Show us the setup once you get everything together.


----------



## Johiem (Jun 14, 2021)

I intend to get a before and after right now I'm running ~300w in my 4x3. Also wondering what the new light will do to my bloody skunk. She is an auto so maybe nothing bad?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Not exactly a steal if a deal, but it's already marked down from it's usual price AND the code CANUCK15 still works for an additional 15% off a high quality tent! It offers a docking port for the AC Infinity controller display as well and has thicker poles! Who can't get behind a thicker pole?! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tents look super legit, way cheaper than gorilla too. love their fans


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 14, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Mars Hydro FC-E 3000, 300W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought this, thanks for posting.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

Have a couple of lights i'll be posting, including a code for the sunraise light


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

Price: $16

Code: 72JZQM4U 

Link: https://amzn.to/3iGnxGc

Note: Small 65 watt light

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 14, 2021)

Price: $98

Code: FXVS86D6 + clip $20 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3ztsLuL

Note: 200 watt light

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98
> 
> Code: FXVS86D6
> 
> ...


Found a page that post Sunraise codes monthly from the looks of things. If it can be used on a day its on a lightening deal that would be legendary, but as of now it helps bring the light down to $98.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

Price: $4.94

Code: 40ELAQ4C

Link: https://amzn.to/2U8Efnu

Note: 2X2 trellis net.

Photos:


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $16
> 
> Code: 72JZQM4U
> 
> ...


Really tempted to grab one of these for some clones or a mother. Any good deals on propagators with a heated bed?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Really tempted to grab one of these for some clones or a mother. Any good deals on propagators with a heated bed?


Its been a month or so since I seen a good one, but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

Price: $6.49+

Code: 8WT4OH2X 

Link: https://amzn.to/3cKEhIu

Note: Code works on all colors and sizes.(bigger sizes have higher prices)

Photos:


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 15, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Not exactly a steal if a deal, but it's already marked down from it's usual price AND the code CANUCK15 still works for an additional 15% off a high quality tent! It offers a docking port for the AC Infinity controller display as well and has thicker poles! Who can't get behind a thicker pole?! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this one, just saved me $40 on a tent, fan, and controller.


----------



## WillieBill (Jun 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.99
> 
> Code: *50FDJQ77*
> 
> ...


These are pretty  decent! good deal


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 15, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> These are pretty  decent! good deal


 X2... Just got mine and I was really impressed


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 15, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Thanks for this one, just saved me $40 on a tent, fan, and controller.


Sure thing!! Someone else on this very thread previously shared the CANUCK15 code, so thank you to whomever that was!!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't remember posting....
Price: $36.29

Code: 40V3Q4V8 

Link: https://amzn.to/3xnpNWR

Note: 70watt

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

Price: $7.22-7.64

Code: Sale + Clip 10% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3zupEmE

Note: 10" x 20" seedling heating pad

Photos:


----------



## BaconSF (Jun 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Haven't seen anything worth mentioning tent wise, but here are a few links you may be able to use. All Amazon links.
> 
> 1. $190 before tax
> 
> ...


Ordered the $161 viparspectra. Thanks!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't call it a comeback. Cheapest I've seen this light.
Price: $125
Code: *252M6SGO + 8SX296M6 + Clip $10 off*
Link: https://amzn.to/31KyM70
Note: 240 watts, mean well driver.
Photo:


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 15, 2021)

this thread is dangerous


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 15, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> this thread is dangerous


The amazon boxes are handy for drying bud, its all good


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 16, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> The amazon boxes are handy for drying bud, its all good


ive already thought about turning one into a clone box


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Ordered the $161 viparspectra. Thanks!


No problem.

If anyone out there has a 90% off code from SZHLUX you'll more than likely be able to get all ten for free in about 13 hours.


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


not complaining bc the price was so good, but the driver on these is an MW 100H-A not the AB dimmable model. 

tried using it for a day in a new veg tent but the heat it put off was too much for my space. currently in a heat wave. 

still a great deal. nice to have as a backup light. will save it for the winter when i need the heat.

overall the build quality is rock solid. if the driver and board failed, the heatsink alone would be worth the $18.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> not complaining bc the price was so good, but the driver on these is an MW 100H-A not the AB dimmable model.
> 
> tried using it for a day in a new veg tent but the heat it put off was too much for my space. currently in a heat wave.
> 
> ...


That sucks. How many more degrees did it raise your tent by?


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> That sucks. How many more degrees did it raise your tent by?


i actually didnt throw a thermometer in there, but it was hot as shit after a few hrs. its only a 2x3 and i usually only need like 60-80W max in this space for veg. I am just used to my low wattage builds and having my drivers outside of the tent and being able to dim it. finally got my AC installed in the room tonight, so that might make it more reasonable temps wise, but I am going with my original plan and just using some L04 strips in there instead.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem.
> 
> If anyone out there has a 90% off code from SZHLUX you'll more than likely be able to get all ten for free in about 13 hours.
> View attachment 4924323








Amazon.com: SZHLUX Grow Light 4ft 140W (2×70W, 800W Equivalent) Super Bright Full Spectrum Sunlight Plant Light, LED Grow Light Strips, Grow Light Bulbs for Indoor Plants - 2 Pack: Home Improvement


Buy SZHLUX Grow Light 4ft 140W (2×70W, 800W Equivalent) Super Bright Full Spectrum Sunlight Plant Light, LED Grow Light Strips, Grow Light Bulbs for Indoor Plants - 2 Pack: Growing Light Fixtures - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to




Possibly 10 free lights if you have a code.

5 hours and 48 minutes left.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Amazon.com: SZHLUX Grow Light 4ft 140W (2×70W, 800W Equivalent) Super Bright Full Spectrum Sunlight Plant Light, LED Grow Light Strips, Grow Light Bulbs for Indoor Plants - 2 Pack: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy SZHLUX Grow Light 4ft 140W (2×70W, 800W Equivalent) Super Bright Full Spectrum Sunlight Plant Light, LED Grow Light Strips, Grow Light Bulbs for Indoor Plants - 2 Pack: Growing Light Fixtures - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Where u get a code from?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Where u get a code from?


A little over a week ago couple people contacted someone on their Facebook page in response to a post that was made, the code he sent out ended up being 90% off.


Marq1340 said:


> So I inboxed someone from SZHLUX on Facebook after seeing the post below.
> 
> Screenshot_20210606-232040.png
> 
> ...





keiserrott said:


> Write them via messenger on fakebook and ask for a discount code on the size u want..2 or 4ft. They reply early am hours from I guess China. Took me 24 hrs and I had a one time code.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 16, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> not complaining bc the price was so good, but the driver on these is an MW 100H-A not the AB dimmable model.
> 
> tried using it for a day in a new veg tent but the heat it put off was too much for my space. currently in a heat wave.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain that the XLG "A" series have a dimmer pot on the underside of the driver.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm fairly certain that the XLG "A" series have a dimmer pot on the underside of the driver.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> A little over a week ago couple people contacted someone on their Facebook page in response to a post that was made, the code he sent out ended up being 90% off.


if I get a 90% off coupon I'm definitely grabbing ten. I'll replace my 300w cob set ups in my 2x4's with 5 of those strips per tent


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4924696


thanks! not too convenient to have to unscrew the driver from the board to adjust it but just tried it and it worked great. now that it's off I think I might just splice an extension onto the cable so I can remote mount the driver, get rid of that heat and let me adjust dimming easier. maybe a little more useful after all.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> if I get a 90% off coupon I'm definitely grabbing ten. I'll replace my 300w cob set ups in my 2x4's with 5 of those strips per tent


I actually messaged 8 hours ago asking for another code and I haven't received a response yet. And now the lightning deal is over  I'll share my code here if I ever get one. I was only gonna use it if it was good with the lightning deal today. Oh well.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> if I get a 90% off coupon I'm definitely grabbing ten. I'll replace my 300w cob set ups in my 2x4's with 5 of those strips per tent


Have you contacted them? I haven't come up with any useful ideas for them yet but I'm also in the midst of moving at the moment.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> I actually messaged 8 hours ago asking for another code and I haven't received a response yet. And now the lightning deal is over  I'll share my code here if I ever get one. I was only gonna use it if it was good with the lightning deal today. Oh well.


Lightning deal doesn't end for another 4 hours. I also requested another code last night.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Lightning deal doesn't end for another 4 hours. I also requested another code last night.


I requested a code a few days ago and no response. I need more lights for my marq1340 stockpile!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Have you contacted them? I haven't come up with any useful ideas for them yet but I'm also in the midst of moving at the moment.


Yeah I sent a fb message


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jun 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I requested a code a few days ago and no response. I need more lights for my marq1340 stockpile!





JewelRunner said:


> Yeah I sent a fb message


I never sent a FB message I made the mistake of showing my GF the wicked deal and she proceeded to ask where/when we will use them so I let it go lol.
Need to save those kinda questions for the rosin press I’ve been thinking about grabbing lol


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Lightning deal doesn't end for another 4 hours. I also requested another code last night.


When they responded to me was 5-6 am central, both times.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98
> 
> Code: FXVS86D6 + clip $20 off
> 
> ...


Lightning deal is on, $20 coupon is gone though. Wasn't able to see if it was still there during the first couple of minutes. 

$91


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 17, 2021)

General Hydroponics CocoTek Bale Premium Coco Growing Media, OMRI Listed 5 kg

Currently on sale on Amazon for only $13.35. No codes or coupons.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 17, 2021)

Edited: Thought I seen others use it here.


Price: $10

Code: Clip 80% coupon

Link: Amazon.com

Note: UVC sanitizing smart bulb. Know very little about using uv light with cannabis but *maybe* someone will find this useful.

Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 17, 2021)

A and B ... C will F them up 

kill pollen maybe??


----------



## Tracker (Jun 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $10
> 
> Code: Clip 80% coupon
> 
> ...


Do not use UVC with cannabis. This is for sterilizing. UVC is filtered out of sunlight in the atmosphere. Plants in nature do not get any UVC.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 17, 2021)

I've heard of people using UVC for powdery mildew, but not sure if it really works. It seems to me that the razors edge between killing the mold, and not frying the plant would be tricky to walk.

It would be a cool thing if you traveled a lot and stay at hotels. Plug that lamp in for an hour while you have lunch after you check in, but before you really get into the room. Hotel rooms are gross.


----------



## dragula420 (Jun 17, 2021)

I hate you and I love you for making this thread. RIP my bank account


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've heard of people using UVC for powdery mildew, but not sure if it really works. It seems to me that the razors edge between killing the mold, and not frying the plant would be tricky to walk.
> 
> It would be a cool thing if you traveled a lot and stay at hotels. Plug that lamp in for an hour while you have lunch after you check in, but before you really get into the room. Hotel rooms are gross.


Don't use a black light on the bed or sheets, lol.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 18, 2021)

Price: $4.99(was 3.99 yesterday..)

Code: 50GY2SLR

Link: https://amzn.to/3wBQBmx

Note: 20 yellow sticky traps.(works on both options)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 18, 2021)

Price: $5.99

Code: ITC8FAX8

Link: https://amzn.to/35yQxrK

Note: 32 sticky trap cutouts, which may equal 20 traps but are considered cute.

Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 18, 2021)

$11.04—10 pack


https://www.amazon.com/MIXC-Seedling-Propagator-Humidity-Greenhouse/dp/B07Y9X3KTH



** in a couple days I bet $5


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 19, 2021)

MarsHydro knockoff Jupiter'sLiquid
Price: $38

Code: *4597BNF4*

Link: https://amzn.to/3wFN869

Note: Luminous Efficiency (EFF) : 138 lm/W

Photosynthetic Photon Flux(PPF) : 316 μmol/s

Power Factor (PF) : ≥0.95

Color Rendering Index (CRI/Ra) : ≥85

PPE: 2.4umol/J

Spectrum: 660-665nm,3200-4200Knm,5200-6800Knm

Par Value:758umol

Brightness:24840lm±5%@AC120V 23598lm±5%@AC240V

Power Draw:180 W±5%@AC120V 171W±5%@AC240V

Core Coverage: 2'x2'

Max Coverage: 3'x3'

Veg Coverage: 3'x3' at 17''

Bloom Coverage: 2.5'x2.5' at 13''

Photos:


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Jun 19, 2021)

I know ac infinity is fast and trustworthy and grow buds.com can mess off. All I got for this thread but I like the concept of thread


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 19, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> $11.04—10 pack
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MIXC-Seedling-Propagator-Humidity-Greenhouse/dp/B07Y9X3KTH
> ...


Yea, I picked up the green ones that you posted a while back and they were only like 4.50 so I’m also guessing that the prices will drop


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> MarsHydro knockoff Jupiter'sLiquid
> Price: $38
> 
> Code: *4597BNF4*
> ...


Hahaha. Knockoffs of knockoffs. That is a good price though, so I'm not complaining, just thought it was funny. But really for $38 I'm impressed.

To be totally honest, I almost ordered one after I tried the codes, but I don't need anymore lights, lol.


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 20, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yea, I picked up the green ones that you posted a while back and they were only like 4.50 so I’m also guessing that the prices will drop


Prime days is what I was thinking. 21st-22nd


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 20, 2021)

Price: $10

Code: BZE6JLHW 

Link: https://amzn.to/3qciOh5

Note: 48 watts, looks a little different from the usually lamp style grow lights.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 20, 2021)

Price: $54.99

Code: Clip 40% off

Link: https://amzn.to/35DBHQK

Note: 100 watts

Photos:


----------



## splakow (Jun 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> MarsHydro knockoff Jupiter'sLiquid
> Price: $38
> 
> Code: *4597BNF4*
> ...


how would 2 of these bloom a 4x4?


----------



## splakow (Jun 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


about how much coverage can i get out of one of these lights? how many would i need for a 4x4 for bloom?


----------



## Tracker (Jun 20, 2021)

@splakow to do a 4x4 right with LED, you want 600w or more.


----------



## splakow (Jun 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Don't call it a comeback. Cheapest I've seen this light.
> Price: $125
> Code: *252M6SGO + 8SX296M6 + Clip $10 off*
> Link: https://amzn.to/31KyM70
> ...


hey wassup thx for the link but would 2 of these in a 4x4 be overkill?


----------



## splakow (Jun 20, 2021)

Does anyone have any links on a good deal for some boards or strips. i caught the arrow deal on 
*SI-B8U11156HUS*
they were $1.68 last week and now theyre back up to $8


----------



## Tracker (Jun 20, 2021)

splakow said:


> hey wassup thx for the link but would 2 of these in a 4x4 be overkill?


No. You could stand to have more light than that.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 20, 2021)

splakow said:


> hey wassup thx for the link but would 2 of these in a 4x4 be overkill?


Nope. It would be underpowered.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 20, 2021)

Price: $29.50(was 23.xx but a coupon expired)

Code: 507UNQU3

Link: https://amzn.to/2TTJBCI

Note: Actural Power Dawer: 100W±5%
Input Voltage: AC100-305V,50-60HZ
Lifespan: ≥54,000 hours
Light Size: 11.81 x 9.4 x 2 inches
Net Weight: 5.5 pounds
LED Quantities: 218pcs SMD LEDs
LED Color: 3000k, 5000k, 660nm, IR 760nm
PPF: 300+5% umol/s
Efficacy: 2.7umol/J
Light Distribution: 120°

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 20, 2021)

Price: $80

Code: lightning deal + BPINSCODE

Link: https://amzn.to/3qbFuyh

Note: 95 watts (±5%) *AMAZON CANADA DEAL*

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 20, 2021)

Price: $70-150

Code: sale+ clip coupons

Link: https://amzn.to/2UcOIOC

Note: 100-300 watt. *AMAZON CANADA DEAL*

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 20, 2021)

Price: $36

Code: Sale

Link: https://amzn.to/2UcOIOC

Note: it's $36 for a reason. Ok deal. May be a code somewhere

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 21, 2021)

Price: $65.99

Code: clip 40% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3gHHon2

Note: Says 200w don't know how efficient it is. Might just be crappy lights put onto a rail.

Photos:


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 21, 2021)

Amazon.com: FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Home Improvement


Buy FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Ok, so i bought the small 120 watt one they have, and it indeed pulls about 117 watts, but even the bigger ones are ridiculously cheap. I do believe they use the 281 diodes tho.

Seriously, the 480 watt is like 150 right now. Its stupid cheap.


----------



## BaconSF (Jun 21, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Amazon.com: FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


The 281 diodes are 30% less efficient than the 301H right? I guess it wouldn’t matter much if you live in an area with low electricity costs


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 21, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Amazon.com: FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Nice. Just a small frame


----------



## edblings (Jun 21, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> Amazon.com: FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy FEANOR FN4000W LED Grow Light with Wide Light Footprint 4x4ft and Upgraded Larger Board, Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Plant Growing Light with High PPFD for All Plant Growth.: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


i have an identical (chinese made) 220w (from the wall) and it was cheap, works well, but gets hot as fuck


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 21, 2021)

edblings said:


> i have an identical (chinese made) 220w (from the wall) and it was cheap, works well, but gets hot as fuck


Chinese made and cheaply made are two completely different things.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 21, 2021)

edblings said:


> i have an identical (chinese made) 220w (from the wall) and it was cheap, works well, but gets hot as fuck


I have a couple of them. They get hot when on max power. A small fan blowing on the heatsink and driver really helps keep the temp down.


----------



## OSBuds (Jun 21, 2021)

Deals and Discounts - Coco For Cannabis


An up-to-date list on the best sales on cannabis grow lights, deals on cannabis growing equipment, and discounts on cannabis growing accessories.




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 22, 2021)

Any deals out there for 8” carbon filters? They had a slight discount yesterday for prime day, shoulda but didn’t grab any


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Any deals out there for 8” carbon filters? They had a slight discount yesterday for prime day, shoulda but didn’t grab any


Had the same thing happen to me with this laptop I was eyeing yesterday, it ended up selling out from that vendor and the next company had it for $200 more...

If I see one I'll let you know.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Any deals out there for 8” carbon filters? They had a slight discount yesterday for prime day, shoulda but didn’t grab any


cheapest one I see right now https://smile.amazon.com/Auertech-Australia-Charcoal-Pre-Filter-Reversible/dp/B08Q7QDSVL/ref=sr_1_133?crid=23R4LA0Q2NRG7&dchild=1&keywords=8+inline+carbon+filter&qid=1624394626&sprefix=8"+inline+car,aps,256&sr=8-133


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 22, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> cheapest one I see right now https://smile.amazon.com/Auertech-Australia-Charcoal-Pre-Filter-Reversible/dp/B08Q7QDSVL/ref=sr_1_133?crid=23R4LA0Q2NRG7&dchild=1&keywords=8+inline+carbon+filter&qid=1624394626&sprefix=8"+inline+car,aps,256&sr=8-133


Yeah they had a taller one for that price yday. I just bought some 6s on sale still, think I have 6 to 8 flanges laying around somewhere


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 22, 2021)

Anyone ever use these for curing?






Amazon.com: Burp Lids 12 Pack Curing Kit - Fits All Wide Mouth Mason Jar Containers - A Home Harvesting Essential. 12 lids + extraction pump. Vacuum sealed for successful cure.: Kitchen & Dining


Shop Burp Lids LLC at the Amazon Home Brewing & Wine Making store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 22, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Anyone ever use these for curing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather do a manual burp, check for moisture and aroma.. Kind of spendy for 12 lids..


----------



## BlandMeow (Jun 22, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> I would rather do a manual burp, check for moisture and aroma.. Kind of spendy for 12 lids..


I was trying to find a reason to buy them and try them. Didn't pull the trigger because I couldn't!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 22, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> I was trying to find a reason to buy them and try them. Didn't pull the trigger because I couldn't!


I don’t jar cure, whole plant hang dry for a minimum of two weeks. Trim, jar, no need to burp. best way to preserve all the terps and let alcohols and thiols develop fully.


----------



## Fahn2k (Jun 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98
> 
> Code: FXVS86D6 + clip $20 off
> 
> ...


YES, just what I was looking for $59.00 out of pocket.........






MAXSISUN 2x2 Grow Tent 600D Mylar Hydroponic Indoor Plants Growing Tent with Observation Window and Floor Tray 24x24x48 Grow Cabinet for 2 Plants
$55.99 & FREE Returns
Qty:1

Sold by:MAXSISUN

Ship in Amazon packaging





LED Grow Light SUNRAISE QB2000 3x3ft 4x4ft Dimmable LED Grow Lights with IR, High PPFD Upgraded Full Spectrum LED Growing Lamp with 648Pcs LEDs Commercial Grow Lights with Size 22.6"x22.6"
$179.00 $98.14 & FREE Returns
Qty:1

Sold by:SUNRAISE
$80.86 discount applied






EXPECTLAND 2-Pack Grow Tent Net, Trellis Netting Fits 2x2 2x3 3x3 ft Grow Tents - for Vegetables,Plant Growth,Fruits, Flowers Indoor Garden Outdoor
$9.59
Includes Prime savings
& FREE Returns
Qty:1

Sold by:Yeahren

Place your order
Order total:$59.47


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 22, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Anyone ever use these for curing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look up pickle poppers and fermentation lids. They're the exact same thing for much cheaper.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 23, 2021)

Price: $96

Code: 40ND5EKQ 

Link: https://amzn.to/3d8eY3g

Note: 150 watt light

Photos:


----------



## Johiem (Jun 23, 2021)

Johiem said:


> A couple of the panels/bars are shifting about an inch on the bracket but the diodes seem tight.


Correction, the adhesive? Sucks. You hang the light per their instructions and you are lucky if you don't get your finger smashed! Those bars came together so fast when I tried to raise it, I was afraid i killed it. Braced it up with some pvc pipe and we're all good again. I'll get pics up later.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 23, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Correction, the adhesive? Sucks. You hang the light per their instructions and you are lucky if you don't get your finger smashed! Those bars came together so fast when I tried to raise it, I was afraid i killed it. Braced it up with some pvc pipe and we're all good again. I'll get pics up later.


I just use a rope ratchet on each corner. It doesn't slide shut that way.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 23, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Correction, the adhesive? Sucks. You hang the light per their instructions and you are lucky if you don't get your finger smashed! Those bars came together so fast when I tried to raise it, I was afraid i killed it. Braced it up with some pvc pipe and we're all good again. I'll get pics up later.


They could make some simple changes and make this light as popular as all the other amazon lights but they're stubborn.


Tracker said:


> Tracker said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my review for this light:
> ...


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 23, 2021)

Deal of the day is at Speakeasy Seedbank. 30% off.


----------



## Fahn2k (Jun 24, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Deal of the day is at Speakeasy Seedbank. 30% off.


No descriptions of the seeds, what to expect from the taste, smell, whether or not it's best for indoor or outdoors, nothing. No choice of how many seeds you can buy. Some of the prices appear to be good and inexpensive, but I like to have more info.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 26, 2021)

The lack of deals I found during prime day was a bit disheartening but I'm still keeping a hawks eye on the deals for everyone interested.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The lack of deals I found during prime day was a bit disheartening but I'm still keeping a hawks eye on the deals for everyone interested.


Oh you know I'm always interested if the price is right! Lol


----------



## Fahn2k (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The lack of deals I found during prime day was a bit disheartening but I'm still keeping a hawks eye on the deals for everyone interested.


Don't worry, the deals were there and because of this thread I feel like I got a hell of a deal. I received my Sunraise QB2000 today and couldn't be happier with the build quality and specs. For 98 bucks you couldn't go wrong. Thanks


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $41
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...


Came by this 100 watt light again and noticed i never posted the code.

$23.99
VZH2E4S4 + clip 20% off


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Came by this 100 watt light again and noticed i never posted the code.
> 
> $23.99
> VZH2E4S4 + clip 20% off


Code worked, 25 with tax. Thanks Marq!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Came by this 100 watt light again and noticed i never posted the code.
> 
> $23.99
> VZH2E4S4 + clip 20% off


It says it has lm301b diodes with a Meanwell driver. I'm skeptical again. Lol.... that's a great price if that's the case.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Ok I ordered it...I had to get a couple other things from Amazon anyways. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> It says it has lm301b diodes with a Meanwell driver. I'm skeptical again. Lol.... that's a great price if that's the case.


Not sure where you're seeing that but doesn't look like Meanwell to me..


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not sure where you're seeing that but doesn't look like Meanwell to me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932074


One of the photos on Amazon does say LM 301B LEDs, and I guess that driver above does resemble a meanwell.

Highly doubt this light has either at $79 originally.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not sure where you're seeing that but doesn't look like Meanwell to me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932074


Lol ok I didn't zoom that in that much. My bad.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> One of the photos on Amazon does say LM 301B LEDs, and I guess that driver above does resemble a meanwell.
> 
> Highly doubt this light has either at $79 originally.


I highly doubt it does either. But it's cheap enough to see what it does.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> One of the photos on Amazon does say LM 301B LEDs, and I guess that driver above does resemble a meanwell.
> 
> Highly doubt this light has either at $79 originally.


With a ppfd over 1100 i don’t care if they say polaroid


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 27, 2021)

Check this deal out. If it says 100% claimed keep checking, the people in these groups don't pay this much for an item like this and will either release them or let the 15 minute timer expire.

From $50 for the 100 watt to $270 for the 480 watts and everything in-between





Amazon.com : VIPARSPECTRA XS4000 LED Grow Light Use with Samsung LM301B Diodes & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Grow Light for Indoor Hydroponic Plants Seeding Veg and Bloom : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : VIPARSPECTRA XS4000 LED Grow Light Use with Samsung LM301B Diodes & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Grow Light for Indoor Hydroponic Plants Seeding Veg and Bloom : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Check this deal out. If it says 100% claimed keep checking, the people in these groups don't pay this much for an item like this and will either release them or let the 15 minute timer expire.
> 
> From $50 for the 100 watt to $270 for the 480 watts and everything in-between
> 
> ...


I have the 100watt version of this. It's a solid light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Check this deal out. If it says 100% claimed keep checking, the people in these groups don't pay this much for an item like this and will either release them or let the 15 minute timer expire.
> 
> From $50 for the 100 watt to $270 for the 480 watts and everything in-between
> 
> ...


Update: The coupons are now gone.....

Dead deal! (Lightning deal is four more hours)


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 28, 2021)

I get it, we don't do blurps!....But, hear me out. What if it's like $7?
Price: $7

Code: 40LY1M9H + clip 50% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3y4V0yI

Note: Couldn't find the real power draw but it's safe to say it's in the range of 75-100. This light is sold by many companies on Amazon, other places may have the true power draw someone on amazon.(sorry I'm tired and don't feel like searching for it)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 28, 2021)

Another double promotion. They won't work for long.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Another double promotion. They won't work for long.


Worked for me, $7.43 with tax


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 29, 2021)

Price: $69

Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3AaY3Ho

Note:

"Wide Coverage: This QB-2000 220 watt quantum LED plant grow light covers a 3 x 4 ft vegetable footprint and 2 x 4 ft flowering footprint. Wide coverage is optimal for 2 x 4 ft plant tents."

Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $69
> 
> Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off
> 
> ...


Yep, the diodes they show are rectangle, whereas LM301 diodes are square.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 29, 2021)

Price: $166

Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3y6R9RD

Note:
"Wide Coverage: This QB-4000 400 watt quantum LED plant grow light covers a 6 x 6 ft vegetable footprint and 5 x 5 ft flowering footprint. Wide coverage is optimal for 5 x 5 ft plant tents."

*The dimensions are *
‎26 x 21.6 x 4.5 inches so.....


Photos:


----------



## brownbusta (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $166
> 
> Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off
> 
> ...


Assembly video shows meanwell ELG-240-48AB. Looks like a really solid deal. Looks almost identical to the AOPO lights you posted that were $132. Buddy brought a high quality light meter over and they were 1200-1300 at 12”. Hard to impress a commercial guy, but he said it was a steal at that price. I’m very happy with them. Figured I’d post a pic with 1000w hps on left and AOPO 480w on right. Plants under LED are much happier and stacking better. Other one is the two 240s in hydro, again no complaints


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 29, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> Assembly video shows meanwell ELG-240-48AB. Looks like a really solid deal


 It does. Didn't actually watch the video. Good catch!


----------



## SBBCal (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I get it, we don't do blurps!....But, hear me out. What if it's like $7?
> Price: $7
> 
> Code: 40LY1M9H + clip 50% off
> ...


7.65! Don't even care what brand diodes. At all .. thx!! Those 730nm chips are worth it


----------



## brownbusta (Jun 29, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> 7.65! Don't even care what brand diodes. At all .. thx!! Those 730nm chips are worth it


I’m in for one too lolz. $7.41 for me.


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 29, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> I’m in for one too lolz. $7.41 for me.


Wish the clip was still available, I would have picked one up too...


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 29, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Wish the clip was still available, I would have picked one up too...


Nearly 24 hours ago


Marq1340 said:


> Another double promotion. They won't work for long.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $166
> 
> Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off
> 
> ...


400 watts to flower a 5x5 and veg a 6x6? Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> 400 watts to flower a 5x5 and veg a 6x6? Lol


Right. Maybe some succulent plants


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Right. Maybe some succulent plants


Ok, I could see that.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Came by this 100 watt light again and noticed i never posted the code.
> 
> $23.99
> VZH2E4S4 + clip 20% off





Marq1340 said:


> One of the photos on Amazon does say LM 301B LEDs, and I guess that driver above does resemble a meanwell.
> 
> Highly doubt this light has either at $79 originally.


so the chips on the JERANKTEK JT1000 are EMC3030’s and the ppf is 300. No exterior heat sink on the driver and won’t daisy chain. Still, a dimmable for $25 will make a nice gift.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 29, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> so the chips on the JERANKTEK JT1000 are EMC3030’s and the ppf is 300. No exterior heat sink on the driver and won’t daisy chain. Still, a dimmable for $25 will make a nice gift.View attachment 4933608


meanwell?


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> meanwell?


Not exactly


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> meanwell?


Got this response:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Got this response:View attachment 4933868


Funny shit!


----------



## Millo (Jun 30, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Got this response:View attachment 4933868


Holy shit, shamelessly even!


----------



## Fahn2k (Jun 30, 2021)

Any deals on Autopots? I need a four pot and 2 pot system


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 30, 2021)

Price: $52.95

Code: 30QP6TR3

Link: https://amzn.to/365AVMI

Note:150 watts, Meanwell driver, and supposedly some unnamed samsung diodes.
Product Dimensions ‎13 x 13 x 3 inches(*small*)

Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $52.95
> 
> Code: 30QP6TR3
> 
> ...


Do they think they're like Intel with the"Samsung inside"? Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $166
> 
> Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off
> 
> ...


Update: $126

Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off + 50KBRZQL + 7024R6X1


----------



## Tracker (Jul 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Update: $126
> 
> Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off + 50KBRZQL + 7024R6X1


Holy shit! Put those codes on the 200w version and its $50. Another light for my stash. Thanks @Marq1340


----------



## Tracker (Jul 1, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Holy shit! Put those codes on the 200w version and its $50. Another light for my stash. Thanks @Marq1340


When they are dimmable, the 200w form factor works perfectly over a 10x20 tray for clone/early veg. In the big girl tent, I like to use 2x200w instead of 1x400w because I can spread the light out for better distribution.


----------



## Tikbalang (Jul 1, 2021)

HLG on sale, 
RIU10 works for another 10% discount. 
Picked up the 350R for $418 US.
Not sure duration of sale price. 
scorpion Diablo discounted also


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I get it, we don't do blurps!....But, hear me out. What if it's like $7?
> Price: $7
> 
> Code: 40LY1M9H + clip 50% off
> ...


May not even use it, but its not too shabby for $7 worth of light.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> May not even use it, but its not too shabby for $7 worth of light.
> View attachment 4934756View attachment 4934757View attachment 4934758View attachment 4934759View attachment 4934760View attachment 4934761


Got mine today too. Have a “shrub” that was flowering under another of your bargains that i switched it to.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 2, 2021)

Price: $16.79

Code: Lightning Deal + Clip 15% ofg

Link: https://amzn.to/3wcgZCs

Note: 5 gallon Vivosun grow plastic bags

Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> May not even use it, but its not too shabby for $7 worth of light.
> View attachment 4934756View attachment 4934757View attachment 4934758View attachment 4934759View attachment 4934760View attachment 4934761


Mine must be via western Union , have you taken the cover off to check the diodes?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 2, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Mine must be via western Union , have you taken the cover off to check the diodes?


I haven't. I've already tossed it in the closet.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $54
> 
> Code: 508TEV7T
> 
> ...





SpideyManDan said:


> So the lenofocus came in today, mx1200. I havent set it up just yet but the light looks pretty nice. 20210528_171328.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20210528_171239.jpg


When I original posted the deal it was only $54! If you were interested but missed the deal then it's back.(sort of)

$72.

Code: 40BNFSE4

Note; Cree's 3030 leds, 150 watt mean well driver.

Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Original only $54 if you were interested but missed the deal then it's back.
> 
> $72.
> 
> ...


On back order because a double promotion made it $23 earlier today.


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 2, 2021)

Rapid LED has a weekend special


----------



## edblings (Jul 2, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I have a couple of them. They get hot when on max power. A small fan blowing on the heatsink and driver really helps keep the temp down.


i have a couple of vivosun's new clip-on fans that are also usb/battery powered. i wouldn't have bought them if i knew they turned off after the battery ran out and didn't turn back on with my timer, but they are powerful as hell. even when i didn't realize the fans weren't working the tent temps didn't get too (too) high, but they were up there regardless, even with a powerful exhaust fan.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 2, 2021)

Price: $699

Code: *30RXMKXZ*

Link: https://amzn.to/3dXdd9R

Note: "960 watts" Maximum power 960W. PPF 2088umol/s. The top power and efficacy in the market. The efficiency is 2.8μmol/s. This grow light provides higher and stronger light. Increase plant growth rate. It is widely used in the growth of various plants.
Photo says 5 year warranty description says other wise....

Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $699
> 
> Code: *30RXMKXZ*
> 
> ...


That link is for the $7 blurp , and check out that "battery" carrier. Lol wtf ? Looking to read up on this , thx


----------



## Tracker (Jul 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $699
> 
> Code: *30RXMKXZ*
> 
> ...


The link is for wrong product


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 2, 2021)

Fixed.

My bad. Getting careless lately.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 3, 2021)

Price: $44

Code: S5JCQDD3

Link: https://amzn.to/3hfg67W

Note: 100 watts, toxic(?) Dimmable driver.


Photos:


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 4, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340 any deals on 4in or 6in inline fans?


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 4, 2021)

These have probably been posted before, but here's a deal just in case they haven't. $20.99 for a 100W light. No dimmer knob and only 3000K and 660nm red, so definitely a flowering light or supplemental light for flower, but $20 is hard to beat. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CGLF1ZK?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 4, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Hey @Marq1340 any deals on 4in or 6in inline fans?








Amazon.com: Auertech 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter, Odor Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal Tent Grow Plants Filter with Pre-Filter, Reversible Flange, for Inline Fan, Grow Tent, Odor Scrubber, Sliver: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: Auertech 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter, Odor Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal Tent Grow Plants Filter with Pre-Filter, Reversible Flange, for Inline Fan, Grow Tent, Odor Scrubber, Sliver: Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









Amazon.com: tonchean 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Pre-Filter Odor Control Air Filter Hydroponic Cultivation House Warbon Filter with Plant Activated Carbon Carbon Layer : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: tonchean 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Pre-Filter Odor Control Air Filter Hydroponic Cultivation House Warbon Filter with Plant Activated Carbon Carbon Layer : Patio, Lawn & Garden



amzn.to









Amazon.com: G HYDRO 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter with Australia Virgin Activated Charcoal Prefilter Included Odor Control Scrubber for Grow Tent Indoor Plants Inline Fan, Reversible Flange 4 x 14 Inch 210 CFM, Silver: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: G HYDRO 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter with Australia Virgin Activated Charcoal Prefilter Included Odor Control Scrubber for Grow Tent Indoor Plants Inline Fan, Reversible Flange 4 x 14 Inch 210 CFM, Silver: Home Improvement



amzn.to









Amazon.com: G HYDRO 4 Inch Carbon Filter-Tent Grow Plants Filter, Odor Control Growing Tent Indoor Plants Inline Fan, Reversible Flange 4 x 14 Inch 210 CFM: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: G HYDRO 4 Inch Carbon Filter-Tent Grow Plants Filter, Odor Control Growing Tent Indoor Plants Inline Fan, Reversible Flange 4 x 14 Inch 210 CFM: Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Smelliness Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal for Inline Fan, Grow Tent Smelliness Scrubber, Pre-Filter Included, Reversible Flange 4" x 14", Black: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Smelliness Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal for Inline Fan, Grow Tent Smelliness Scrubber, Pre-Filter Included, Reversible Flange 4" x 14", Black: Home Improvement



amzn.to









Amazon.com: Growtent Garden 4 inch Air Carbon Filter Odor Controler Filled by Australia Virgin Charcoal with Reversible Flange for Inline Fan, Prefilter Included: Appliances


Amazon.com: Growtent Garden 4 inch Air Carbon Filter Odor Controler Filled by Australia Virgin Charcoal with Reversible Flange for Inline Fan, Prefilter Included: Appliances



amzn.to









Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Smellines Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal for Inline Duct Fan, Grow Tent, Pre-filter Included, Reversible Flange 4" x 14": Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Smellines Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal for Inline Duct Fan, Grow Tent, Pre-filter Included, Reversible Flange 4" x 14": Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









Amazon.com: iGrowtek 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter with Premium Australian Virgin Charcoal,for Ordor Control,Inline Duct Fan,Greenhouse,Grow Tents,Grow Rooms,Hydroponics,4"X14": Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: iGrowtek 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter with Premium Australian Virgin Charcoal,for Ordor Control,Inline Duct Fan,Greenhouse,Grow Tents,Grow Rooms,Hydroponics,4"X14": Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









Amazon.com: iPower 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Indoor Plants Grow Tent Odor Control Scrubber with Australia Activated C for Inline Fan, Reversible Flange, Prefilter Included, 4", Silver: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: iPower 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter Indoor Plants Grow Tent Odor Control Scrubber with Australia Activated C for Inline Fan, Reversible Flange, Prefilter Included, 4", Silver: Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









Amazon.com: 4-inch Carbon Filter, FanGoFast Virgin Charcoal Odor Removal Filter w/Hangers, Replaced Pre-Filter for Grow Tent, Inline Fan, Hydroponics (12" Height): Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: 4-inch Carbon Filter, FanGoFast Virgin Charcoal Odor Removal Filter w/Hangers, Replaced Pre-Filter for Grow Tent, Inline Fan, Hydroponics (12" Height): Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to







The goat.





Amazon.com: AC Infinity Air Carbon Filter 4" with Premium Australian Virgin Charcoal, for Inline Duct Fan, Odor Control, Hydroponics, Grow Rooms: Kitchen & Dining


Amazon.com: AC Infinity Air Carbon Filter 4" with Premium Australian Virgin Charcoal, for Inline Duct Fan, Odor Control, Hydroponics, Grow Rooms: Kitchen & Dining



amzn.to






I'll be using this filter setup for my next run.



Get codes here $15 with $2 off coupon


https://myvipon.page.link?apn=com.vipon&ibi=com.vipon.www&isi=1272023223&link=http%3A%2F%2Fm.myvipon.com%2F%23%2FdownLoad%3FinviteCode%3D7ef4594b7e2796840a22833425dc30dc






https://amzn.to/36d78Se







Amazon.com: iPower 4 Inch 195 CFM Duct Inline Ventilation Fan Air Circulation Vent HVAC Exhaust Blower for Grow Tent, Greenhouses, Basements or Kitchens, Black: Garden & Outdoor


Buy iPower 4 Inch 195 CFM Duct Inline Ventilation Fan Air Circulation Vent HVAC Exhaust Blower for Grow Tent, Greenhouses, Basements or Kitchens, Black: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to









Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch 195 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan Vent Blower for Grow Tent: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch 195 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan Vent Blower for Grow Tent: Home Improvement



amzn.to









Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 4 Inch 190 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Grow Tent: Garden & Outdoor


Buy VIVOSUN 4 Inch 190 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan with Variable Speed Controller for Grow Tent: HVAC Fans & Circulators - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to









TERRADISE 4 Inch Inline Duct Fan, 195cfm Grow Tent Exhaust Intake Fan, Ventilation and Air Circulation Fan for Paint Booths Greenhouses Basements Kitchens, Household Vent Blower Fan: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


TERRADISE 4 Inch Inline Duct Fan, 195cfm Grow Tent Exhaust Intake Fan, Ventilation and Air Circulation Fan for Paint Booths Greenhouses Basements Kitchens, Household Vent Blower Fan: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



amzn.to









Amazon.com : iPower 4 Inch 195 CFM Duct Inline Ventilation Fan Air Circulation Vent Blower for Grow Tent, Greenhouses, Basements or Kitchens, Lite, Black : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : iPower 4 Inch 195 CFM Duct Inline Ventilation Fan Air Circulation Vent Blower for Grow Tent, Greenhouses, Basements or Kitchens, Lite, Black : Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









Amazon.com : VIVOSUN 6 Inch 440 CFM Inline Duct Fan Vent Blower Ventilation Fan for Grow Tent ETL Certified : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : VIVOSUN 6 Inch 440 CFM Inline Duct Fan Vent Blower Ventilation Fan for Grow Tent ETL Certified : Garden & Outdoor



amzn.to









VIVOSUN 4 Inch 203 CFM Inline Duct Fan Vent Blower Ventilation Fan for Grow Tent ETL Certified: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


VIVOSUN 4 Inch 203 CFM Inline Duct Fan Vent Blower Ventilation Fan for Grow Tent ETL Certified: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



amzn.to








The goat.





Amazon.com: AC Infinity CLOUDLINE S4, Quiet 4” Inline Duct Fan with Speed Controller - Ventilation Exhaust Fan for Heating Cooling Booster, Grow Tents, Hydroponics: Kitchen & Dining


Amazon.com: AC Infinity CLOUDLINE S4, Quiet 4” Inline Duct Fan with Speed Controller - Ventilation Exhaust Fan for Heating Cooling Booster, Grow Tents, Hydroponics: Kitchen & Dining



amzn.to





If a controller is needed be sure one is included.


----------



## Hgfam (Jul 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Any good deals on packaging products? Mylar bags or 30 dram containers?
> 
> Thinking bout upgrading my packaging.


Brandmydispo has great prices on Mylar bags with your logo. Got great deals on bulk, we paid about 11 cents


----------



## Hgfam (Jul 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Any good deals on packaging products? Mylar bags or 30 dram containers?
> 
> Thinking bout upgrading my packaging.


they also have some marijuana tin cans I would love to try out, anyone use cans from Brandmydispo


----------



## Soul Dwella (Jul 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I try to avoid posting single use codes but there are some great grow deals out there.
> 
> Anyone interested sign up for Vipon.com
> View attachment 4922667
> ...


@Marq1340 Vipon is amazing! I don't buy anything on Amazon without checking it first! Thanks for putting me on!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 4, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> @Marq1340 Vipon is amazing! I don't buy anything on Amazon without checking it first! Thanks for putting me on!


No problem. Everything I order now days needs a promo code or coupon attached to it.


----------



## Johiem (Jul 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem. Everything I order now days needs a promo code or coupon attached to it.


I was just thinking the same thing. Here's a quick shot to give just about anything you order from anywhere "IG10" (Instagram discount) I've thrown it in randomly and it works about half the time for a 10%discount. Most recently it works on alibongocannabisseeds.co.uk


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 5, 2021)

Price: $75

Code: 50GL2312 

Link: https://amzn.to/3yCeV8v

Note: 200 watts, Package Dimensions ‎25.9 x 11.9 x 4.2 inches.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 5, 2021)

Price: $56

Code: 30GLL5882 

Link: https://amzn.to/36b9Fwn

Note: 100watts, Package Dimensions ‎13.82 x 11.97 x 4.57 inches.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 5, 2021)

Price: $50

Code: 50GL5236 

Link: https://amzn.to/2Tv2lJg

Note: 100watts, Package Dimensions ‎13.82 x 11.97 x 4.57 inches.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 5, 2021)

Last two lights may be the same light....


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 5, 2021)

Have I posted this already?
Price: $46

Code: 40D8NCYK + Clip $50 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3hBKRTm

Note: "300 watts, Product Dimensions ‎ 21.26 x 18.9 x 7.09 inches"

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Jul 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Have I posted this already?
> Price: $46
> 
> Code: 40D8NCYK + Clip $50 coupon
> ...


The scale on the axes of the PAR charts is not linear! Are they doing PAR maps in log-log now?! Haha!


----------



## Tracker (Jul 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Have I posted this already?
> Price: $46
> 
> Code: 40D8NCYK + Clip $50 coupon
> ...


No link in this post.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 5, 2021)

Tracker said:


> No link in this post.


Awe man....


----------



## Tracker (Jul 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Awe man....


Well I looked up the light on Amazon, and sure enough $50 including the tax. It claims Samsung lm301b diodes and Meanwell driver (pic shows Sosen). I don't have anywhere to put another light, and I've got a few that are just sitting unused. You're going to make me the cat lady hoarder of discount grow equipment! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Well I looked up the light on Amazon, and sure enough $50 including the tax. It claims Samsung lm301b diodes and Meanwell driver (pic shows Sosen). I don't have anywhere to put another light, and I've got a few that are just sitting unused. You're going to make me the cat lady hoarder of discount grow equipment! Hahaha!!!


In kinda getting to that point. I'm gonna need an intervention before long!


----------



## BaconSF (Jul 6, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Holy shit! Put those codes on the 200w version and its $50. Another light for my stash. Thanks @Marq1340


I bought one too, amazing deal if the diodes are indeed lm301b


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> May not even use it, but its not too shabby for $7 worth of light.
> View attachment 4934756View attachment 4934757View attachment 4934758View attachment 4934759View attachment 4934760View attachment 4934761


Finally got mine. I'm taking the reds out for a build. Not sure of the diodes yet but I'll post when I take it apart. Here's the wattage for anyone that's using it intact . 
****** disassembled and it's a freakin aluminum pcb board. These have to be .5-1w reds .. thought they'd be more like older blurps, stripping these would be a waste. Back together it goes . Let's grow a fucking Auto with this $7 light


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 6, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Finally got mine. I'm taking the reds out for a build. Not sure of the diodes yet but I'll post when I take it apart. Here's the wattage for anyone that's using it intact . View attachment 4937825View attachment 4937826View attachment 4937827
> ****** disassembled and it's a freakin aluminum pcb board. These have to be .5-1w reds .. thought they'd be more like older blurps, stripping these would be a waste. Back together it goes . Let's grow a fucking Auto with this $7 lightView attachment 4937830


Deal of the century, very impressed by my first blurple(?).


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 6, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> blurple(?).


Kinda / kinda not . Seems almost like it was the transition phase of blurp->white quantum boards


----------



## RainDan (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello RIU,

We currently have two specials running for the month of July:

1. Fatty VS $1099
2. Cypress 3 and Cypress 6 both 15% off

The Fatty VS is huge and powerful - over 2100 µmol/s and easily flower a 5x5 or larger with very even coverage and penetration. The Cypress are designed for a 2x4 and a 4x4, respectively, for flowering. Veg a 4x4 or 6x6 with those as well.

Any questions, please feel free to contact us at [email protected].

Have a good day
Dan


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 6, 2021)

Awesome deals here.


Link: https://amzn.to/3xof530

Note: Combine with current sales and this is a unbeatable deal. Some even have extra attachable coupons(don't have the time to go through them sorry)

Photo:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 6, 2021)

@BlandMeow


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 6, 2021)

10% off Hanna Instruments with code July4








pH Meters, Photometers, Titrators, Controllers - Hanna Instruments


Hanna is a global manufacturer of analytical instrumentation. We offer benchtop & portable meters that test parameters such as pH, ORP, EC, DO and more.



www.hannainst.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Awesome deals here.
> 
> 
> Link: https://amzn.to/3xof530
> ...


Looks like the code 25HOTDEAL works.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Awesome deals here.
> 
> 
> Link: https://amzn.to/3xof530
> ...


fuck i just bought carbon filters 

coulda got some free fans basically


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 6, 2021)

Limited-time deal: Wireless Digital Microscope, Skybasic 50X to 1000X WiFi Handheld Zoom Magnification Endoscope Camera Magnifier 1080P FHD 2.0 MP 8 LED Compatible with Android and iOS Smartphone or Tablet, Windows Mac https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DVFBVPF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_dl_8A9K3MJ0CT5ZW8V9HMH6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 9, 2021)

Price: $1.70

Code: MXZ6QAOY + clip 40% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3wsB8nN

Note: 6x 5 gallon grow bags. 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $1.70
> 
> Code: MXZ6QAOY + clip 40% off
> 
> ...


Another double discount! It won't be around long so don't over think it and miss out.

Purchased one set on each of my two Amazon prime accounts.

Good luck


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello? 
@Tracker @keiserrott @JewelRunner @SpideyManDan @Dreminen169 

Yeah get over here before this deal dies.


Any of you need 5gal bags?

40% off works on the other sizes as well but 50% off is only for the 5gal


----------



## Tracker (Jul 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hello?
> @Tracker @keiserrott @JewelRunner @SpideyManDan @Dreminen169
> 
> Yeah get over here before this deal dies.
> ...


Awwwwwwe snap!!!! Got me some grow bags. Thanks for the super sweet deal!


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 9, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Awwwwwwe snap!!!! Got me some grow bags. Thanks for the super sweet deal!


I grabbed a pack too. Not a fan of fabric pots but I'll make a friend really happy for less than $2. Can't beat that.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 9, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> I grabbed a pack too. Not a fan of fabric pots but I'll make a friend really happy for less than $2. Can't beat that.


I've got the mom's in fabric pots and the rest in regular plastic, but that's only because of what the cheapest most convenient option was at the time I got them. I hear all the fuss about the roots breathing, but I can't see a noticeable difference in the outcomes of using one vs the other.


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 9, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I've got the mom's in fabric pots and the rest in regular plastic, but that's only because of what the cheapest most convenient option was at the time I got them. I hear all the fuss about the roots breathing, but I can't see a noticeable difference in the outcomes of using one vs the other.


I know they work great, the friend I will give these to hasn't been growing as long as me but he has awesome success w them outdoors.

Indoors I always let them get too dry, and when I did water them it was just always a mess w lots to cleanup after. I even like the plastic grow bags better.

Now am using SIPs for everything. way easier


----------



## BaconSF (Jul 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $1.70
> 
> Code: MXZ6QAOY + clip 40% off
> 
> ...


Dead? The promotional code you entered is not valid.


----------



## BlandMeow (Jul 9, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Dead? The promotional code you entered is not valid.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 9, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> View attachment 4940102


Hilarious lol



BaconSF said:


> Dead? The promotional code you entered is not valid.


Sadly yes


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98
> 
> Code: FXVS86D6 + clip $20 off
> 
> ...


Price: $89.19

Code: B6WWVYD8 + $20 off coupon


----------



## brownbusta (Jul 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Update: $126
> 
> Code: 401VVMKZ + clip $50 off + 50KBRZQL + 7024R6X1


I bought this Yitatech one and it did, in fact, come with two meanwell ELG 240w drivers. It’s exactly like the others. Great deals these past few days. I also got the Maglong 100w light for $17 with the Vipon double discount the other day. With the $7 100w blurb that’s 600w of LED for $150. Just in time... my last hps ballast just quit this morning. Thanks Marq


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 10, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> I bought this Yitatech one and it did, in fact, come with two meanwell ELG 240w drivers. It’s exactly like the others. Great deals these past few days. I also got the Maglong 100w light for $17 with the Vipon double discount the other day. With the $7 100w blurb that’s 600w of LED for $150. Just in time... my last hps ballast just quit this morning. Thanks MarqView attachment 4940753


No problem. Your setup and the flowers look great!


----------



## Tracker (Jul 10, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> I bought this Yitatech one and it did, in fact, come with two meanwell ELG 240w drivers. It’s exactly like the others. Great deals these past few days. I also got the Maglong 100w light for $17 with the Vipon double discount the other day. With the $7 100w blurb that’s 600w of LED for $150. Just in time... my last hps ballast just quit this morning. Thanks MarqView attachment 4940753


Great looking buds! What all have you got going on in there?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hello?
> @Tracker @keiserrott @JewelRunner @SpideyManDan @Dreminen169
> 
> Yeah get over here before this deal dies.
> ...


Damn, missed out.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hello?
> @Tracker @keiserrott @JewelRunner @SpideyManDan @Dreminen169
> 
> Yeah get over here before this deal dies.
> ...


Missed it...I was away for a little stretch there...doesn't happen often!
Appreciate the heads up @Marq1340


----------



## brownbusta (Jul 10, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Great looking buds! What all have you got going on in there?


thanks. I bred gelato 45(Larry bird) with chocolate kush and this is the third pheno hunt for this soil room. Other room is hydro with same and then I’m on to a pack of Bodhi Booty or Lazy Lightning


----------



## BaconSF (Jul 11, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> I bought this Yitatech one and it did, in fact, come with two meanwell ELG 240w drivers. It’s exactly like the others. Great deals these past few days. I also got the Maglong 100w light for $17 with the Vipon double discount the other day. With the $7 100w blurb that’s 600w of LED for $150. Just in time... my last hps ballast just quit this morning. Thanks MarqView attachment 4940753


Have u taken any lumen/ppfd readings? Mine is still in the box along with couple other lights I purchased from this thread lol


----------



## BaconSF (Jul 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $38.49
> 
> Code: 35232Y19 + clip $20 off
> 
> ...


I’ve been using this light to keep my outdoor plants from flipping to flower. I’ve noticed that even when the power is OFF, there’s a little bit of light coming out of the diodes. Strange. Definitely can’t use this in the flower tent.

I’ll post a photo tonight


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 11, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> thanks. I bred gelato 45(Larry bird) with chocolate kush and this is the third pheno hunt for this soil room. Other room is hydro with same and then I’m on to a pack of Bodhi Booty or Lazy Lightning


33 the Larry bird, sounds fire tho throw up some flower pics if u got em


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 11, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> I’ve been using this light to keep my outdoor plants from flipping to flower. I’ve noticed that even when the power is OFF, there’s a little bit of light coming out of the diodes. Strange. Definitely can’t use this in the flower tent.
> 
> I’ll post a photo tonight


I had the same problem hanging the chain from a steam pipe. Insulated the pipe from the chain with cardboard and it stopped. Might be due to grounding.


----------



## brownbusta (Jul 11, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Have u taken any lumen/ppfd readings? Mine is still in the box along with couple other lights I purchased from this thread lol


Yeah my friend who grows commercial came over with his nice light meter and they measured 1209-1400 ppfd at 12”. He uses fluence, but he said for a smaller space the price on these lights were an absolute steal. Yeah whichever strain is the Larry Bird is the clone I got from a guy. It had bugs so I just bred it with the chocolate Kush in isolation so I could have seeds. If anyone is in Michigan feel free to hit me up for freebies. Oh ya these are start of week 7 (day 42)


----------



## BaconSF (Jul 11, 2021)

brownbusta said:


> Yeah my friend who grows commercial came over with his nice light meter and they measured 1209-1400 ppfd at 12”. He uses fluence, but he said for a smaller space the price on these lights were an absolute steal. Yeah whichever strain is the Larry Bird is the clone I got from a guy. It had bugs so I just bred it with the chocolate Kush in isolation so I could have seeds. If anyone is in Michigan feel free to hit me up for freebies. Oh ya these are start of week 7 (day 42)View attachment 4941344View attachment 4941345View attachment 4941346


Looks amazing. I have the gelato33 (Larry bird) i tend to find a few seeds here and there, looking to switch to kush mintz


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Awesome deals here.
> 
> 
> Link: https://amzn.to/3xof530
> ...



FYI this is still active.
Made this purchase about 4 months ago

That same item today.



I have all of these Terradise items but this is also a great deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just noticed this.

Seems like today is the last day.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Just noticed this.
> View attachment 4942379
> Seems like today is the last day.


I need to quit buyin shit. Lol.... good deals though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I need to quit buyin shit. Lol.... good deals though.


Well i've bought more than I've grown. So


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Well i've bought more than I've grown. So


I'm trying real hard not to get to that point! Lol


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 12, 2021)

Occupational hazard my friends...


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Just noticed this.
> View attachment 4942379
> Seems like today is the last day.


Thanks for the heads up.. $18 for a new fan!


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

yes, thanks. picked up a $18 fan and this:
i like it connects to my ipad and iphone wirelessly.
surprised me, didn't think the trichs were this far along.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> yes, thanks. picked up a $18 fan and this:
> i like it connects to my ipad and iphone wirelessly.
> surprised me, didn't think the trichs were this far along.


Those trichs look like they're on a leaf. If you're making ripeness decisions based on trichs, look at the ones on the meaty parts of the buds. I'd expect they won't look as far along as the ones on the leaves.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

yes, thanks for that, i totally agree.
8 weeks on 12/12 is up 7-31, so they are right on schedule. 
i just wanted to show a sample of the cameras photo quality.
using the ipad for this old blind man is gonna make this toy usable.
this is banana kush and it has zero red hairs so far. 
i only fimmed this plant once. it has a really tall main cola that hasn't plumped yet.
it always amazes me at the end, it will be like, nope not ready, and then all of a sudden i'm scurrying to chop plants.

i wish cannabis was sold like Christmas trees and u could just go to a nursery and u pick out the trees u want and they chop it down and put it in one of those Christmas tree bags and u go home and trim and cure it to ur liking.
although i do think growing is therapeutic, much in the way my dog is.
i just get depressed seeing everybody else's beautiful flowers, and i'm more in silage mode.
it all gets squashed and eaten anyway.

that's a 3'x3'x6' grow tent with a circular hole in the floor so i could jack up the tent ten inches. 15 gal grow bag sitting on $10 12.5" bonsai turntable.
so the bottom ten inches of the growbag aren't in the tent.
working out great.
i have another plant in a 4x4 i just flowered and it's an 80" tent about to become a 90" tent. i don't have a newborn for gorilla tent tall ones.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4943276yes, thanks for that, i totally agree.
> 8 weeks on 12/12 is up 7-31, so they are right on schedule.
> i just wanted to show a sample of the cameras photo quality.
> using the ipad for this old blind man is gonna make this toy usable.
> ...


Looks great but I'd get in the habit of topdressing and watering in some gyspsum periodically to stave off calcium deficiency, which is what is causing the rusty-looking leaf spots. Besides making your leaves look healthy, it'll make your buds fatten up considerably as well.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Looks great but I'd get in the habit of topdressing and watering in some gyspsum periodically to stave off calcium deficiency, which is what is causing the rusty-looking leaf spots. Besides making your leaves look healthy, it'll make your buds fatten up considerably as well.


any particular product of gypsum?
i have a 585 foot deep well that is better water than the govt. 
ph about 7.2 and 120ppms, probably limestone.
u would think there would be enough calcium in my water. it gave my father kidney stones.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> any particular product of gypsum?
> i have a 585 foot deep well that is better water than the govt.
> ph about 7.2 and 120ppms, probably limestone.
> u would think there would be enough calcium in my water. it gave my father kidney stones.


I just buy big bulk 50lb bags of Diamond K solution grade gypsum and use it pretty liberally. If your well water is also very high in magnesium, it can interfere with calcium absorption, so that could be causing an issue but the only way to know for sure would probably be lab analysis of the water and the soil. It's really hard to overdo it with gypsum topdressing though. Sometimes, if my soil is new or has just been reamended before a run, I'll topdress nothing but gypsum and worm castings all the way through to the last couple weeks of flower.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I just buy big bulk 50lb bags of Diamond K solution grade gypsum and use it pretty liberally. If your well water is also very high in magnesium, it can interfere with calcium absorption, so that could be causing an issue but the only way to know for sure would probably be lab analysis of the water and the soil. It's really hard to overdo it with gypsum topdressing though. Sometimes, if my soil is new or has just been reamended before a run, I'll topdress nothing but gypsum and worm castings all the way through to the last couple weeks of flower.


is that just powdered drywall mud?
my drywall finishers always used pre-mixed mud.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> is that just powdered drywall mud?
> my drywall finishers always used pre-mixed mud.


It's water soluble and marketed as a soil amendment. I usually get it from Buildasoil when they're running a sale but you can find it at Walmart or lots of of other stores. It's the "Premium 97 Solution Grade", whatever that means.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> It's water soluble and marketed as a soil amendment. I usually get it from Buildasoil when they're running a sale but you can find it at Walmart or lots of of other stores. It's the "Premium 97 Solution Grade", whatever that means.


thanks. i'm gonna try tractor supply tmrw for same day delivery. i've got a couple of bottle fed calves wanting more of their alfalfa.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 14, 2021)

Price: $137

Code: N240TMLAY

Link: https://amzn.to/3B4ekyg

Note: "240 watts" four bar, somewhat "modular" led grow light

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 14, 2021)

Been in the process of moving this past week and a half. Xfinity finally sent a technician today, so once I find my computer mouse in this maze the hunt is back on.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Been in the process of moving this past week and a half. Xfinity finally sent a technician today, so once I find my computer mouse in this maze the hunt is back on.


I thought it was rather quiet! Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 14, 2021)

Right? I'm bringing the noise first chance.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Right? I'm bringing the noise first chance.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Right? I'm bringing the noise first chance.


Good shit bro! You're like the old school Sears wish book. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


I forgot about that! Lol


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

just new toy photo.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Been in the process of moving this past week and a half. Xfinity finally sent a technician today, so once I find my computer mouse in this maze the hunt is back on.


No luck on the mouse. Amazon's next day delivery will have to do.



I'll try and do what I can till then.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No luck on the mouse. Amazon's next day delivery will have to do.
> View attachment 4944683
> 
> 
> I'll try and do what I can till then.


Get on it. JK man. Keep it up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $33.49

Code: TVBQONOI

Link: https://amzn.to/3z6XeOe

Note: "ENERGY SAVING: The UPDAYDAY 1000W LED grow light has an actual power consumption of 190W or 0.19kW/h" Blurp

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $699
> 
> Code: *30RXMKXZ*
> 
> ...


$695

Code: 13KP9RPR


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $35-60

Code: 506874YI

Link: https://amzn.to/3en4xte

Note: "600w" = 110 watt for $35. "1200w" = 213 watts for $60

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Blurps may or may not grow strong and healthy flowers BUT you can't do this with those other lights.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $7-9.80

Code: automatically applied

Link: https://amzn.to/3wE1Mu0

Note: 1x 2x2 trellis net = $7 or 3x3 trellis net = $9.80

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $10.69

Code: Clip 50% off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/2TeNKRT

Note: 2x 4*4 trellis nets 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $56

Code: 20GWLRFR 

Link: https://amzn.to/3iiBYP0

Note: 100 WATTS

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $90

Code: *22474FZE*

Link: https://amzn.to/3BgvJnE

Note: 100 WATTS

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 507ONXSQ + clip 30% off
> 
> ...


$15
CODE: 50G8QKBX


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $54.99
> 
> Code: Clip 40% off
> 
> ...


$45
CODE: CLIP 50% OFF


----------



## Tracker (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $15
> CODE: 50G8QKBX


Damn! That's cheap! Code works......must.....resist!!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Price: $30

Code: CLIP 40% OFF

Link: https://amzn.to/3iicYar

Note: 100 watt

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $130-160
> Code: None, regular price
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uR5jVw & https://amzn.to/32fzA3M
> Note: no codes but budget wise these pack a punch for a fair price. 200 watt and 400 watt
> ...


$67-250
CODE: CLIP ANY AVAILABLE COUPONS
NOTE: 100W = $67| 200W = $80| 400W = $155| 600W = $250
A FAIR AMOUNT OF RESEARCH AND REVIEWS DONE ON THIS THREAD ABOUT THESE LIGHTS


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 17, 2021)

Not $1.70 but still pretty good deal
Price: $4.80-9

Code: CLIP 70% OFF

Link: https://amzn.to/3etygRy

Note: 10x 3 gal bags = $4.80, 10x 5 gal bags = $6, 10x 7 gal bags = $6.90, 10x 10 gal bags = $7.80, 10x 15 gal bags = $9

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 17, 2021)

Price: $5.40-9

Code: CLIP 70% OFF

Link: https://amzn.to/3kvDXSK

Note: 20x 1 gal bags = $5.40, 20x 5 gal bags = $9

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $5.40-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> 
> ...


$0.27 per bag for the 1gals


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not $1.70 but still pretty good deal
> Price: $4.80-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> ...


"10x 10 gal bags = $7.80, 10x 10 gal bags = $9" - which one is it?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 18, 2021)

Didn't see anything tonight.

This caught my eye though.

The link: https://urbanagnews.com/blog/research/why-i-still-believe-in-red-blue-led-grow-lights/

The 21st Century Grow Light Industry:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 18, 2021)

Price: $54-174

Code: CLIP 40% OFF

Link: https://amzn.to/3xO8TRT

Note: 110w = $54| 220 = $96 | 440w = $174 
Dimensions are small.

Photos:


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $30
> 
> Code: CLIP 40% OFF
> 
> ...


I like how they mashed up Cree and osram to name their company


----------



## KonopCh (Jul 18, 2021)

LOL those PAR maps on all Amazon lights...


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 18, 2021)

KonopCh said:


> LOL those PAR maps on all Amazon lights...


Right. It's rare to find a company that post accurate readings.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Right. It's rare to find a company that post accurate readings.








Horticulture Lighting Group Premium LED Grow Lights for Agriculture


Premiere high end indoor gardening LED grow lights for hobbyists & professionals looking to remove HPS & lower electricity costs by 60% while increasing yields.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 19, 2021)

Price: $201

Code: 30QCGQE5

Link: https://amzn.to/3kvZM4E

Note: 300 watts, ‎38.3 x 15 x 5 inches.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 20, 2021)

Price: $28

Code: 60ZD8AZN

Link: https://amzn.to/36R9TZC

Note: 60 watts, 1.7 x 11.2 x 11.8 inches

Photos:


----------



## Fahn2k (Jul 21, 2021)

Sells for $16.99 but has a $3 off coupon, just click a box

 

 Hayve Digital Microscope 1600X Handheld Mini USB Microscope,1080P Industrial Grade HD Magnification with 8 LED Lights,Support USB2.0 and OTG (MicroUSB&Type-C), Compatible with Windows mac Andriod


----------



## Tikbalang (Jul 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Best deals on seeds?


DCSE-
Brisco’s are nicely priced.


----------



## Fahn2k (Jul 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Didn't see anything tonight.
> 
> This caught my eye though.
> View attachment 4946164
> ...


Got my QB2000 on Prime Day for $98. Light goes off if you dim it lower than 25%, but it's built well and seems sturdy enough. I would buy it again.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 21, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> Got my QB2000 on Prime Day for $98. Light goes off if you dim it lower than 25%, but it's built well and seems sturdy enough. I would buy it again.


Nice. Don't think neither of the two I have does that.


----------



## GOF (Jul 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $5.40-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> 
> ...


Missed it I guess.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.00
> Code: FQQL-EL4VDP-692NA2
> Link: https://amzn.to/3wjOp30
> Note: 195cfm 4" inline fan. Not sure how good this is but I bought one myself and will report back.
> ...


$14.79
Code: CXCEXQOX
Note: No controller. (Vivosun is also still running a great sale)


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 24, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not $1.70 but still pretty good deal
> Price: $4.80-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> ...


Still works on some options.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 24, 2021)

This was too good of a deal that I couldn’t pass up. Now I can work durning lights out with the green light if necessary  Thought I would spread the love & pass on to y’all

Craftsman Headlamp, Red/Green Light, 7 Modes, Pivoting Head, Lightweight&IPX4 Water Resistant Perfect for Running, Camping and Hiking，3AAA Alkaline Batteries Included https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SLG552B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_G4WZQD96WE8C9JPPN2D1


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jul 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> This was too good of a deal that I couldn’t pass up. Now I can work durning lights out with the green light if necessary  Thought I would spread the love & pass on to y’all
> 
> Craftsman Headlamp, Red/Green Light, 7 Modes, Pivoting Head, Lightweight&IPX4 Water Resistant Perfect for Running, Camping and Hiking，3AAA Alkaline Batteries Included https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SLG552B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_G4WZQD96WE8C9JPPN2D1
> View attachment 4950672


You get it yet or just order it?
I’m curious how bright the green is


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 25, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> You get it yet or just order it?
> I’m curious how bright the green is


Just ordered it. It’ll be here later today, so I’ll let you know.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 26, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> You get it yet or just order it?
> I’m curious how bright the green is


I Think it’s perfect for working in the garden not too bright, but not too dark either. The high setting on the white light is brightThe room is pitch black for a little reference.

high white
Green
Red


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jul 27, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I Think it’s perfect for working in the garden not too bright, but not too dark either. The high setting on the white light is brightThe room is pitch black for a little reference.
> 
> high whiteView attachment 4952008
> GreenView attachment 4952009
> ...


Decent I’ll have to grab one!


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not $1.70 but still pretty good deal
> Price: $4.80-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> ...


I grabbed the 5's and the 15's.....Whoah! The quality level x price, is very good. Wish I bought the 10's too. 60 cents a pot for the 5's and 90 cents for the 15's.


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 27, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I Think it’s perfect for working in the garden not too bright, but not too dark either. The high setting on the white light is brightThe room is pitch black for a little reference.
> 
> high whiteView attachment 4952008
> GreenView attachment 4952009
> ...


Thats cool! I use head lamps for my job so i literally have 10+ of them. None of them have green. Only red and white!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 27, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Thats cool! I use head lamps for my job so i literally have 10+ of them. None of them have green. Only red and white!


Guess you need another with green for working in the garden at night  Can’t go wrong for less than $10


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 27, 2021)

Price: $45-109

Code: 15VTGROW (or just use the link below)

Link: https://amzn.to/3BKJif7

Note: 2*2 = $45.89| 4*4 = $75| 5*5 = $109.xx(many more sizes)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $137
> 
> Code: N240TMLAY
> 
> ...


Clip new coupons $122


----------



## mjkobe (Jul 29, 2021)

CHIPHY decor floor lamp: https://chiphylighting.com/shop
Code: chiphy10
which floor lamp is the best lighting fixture that I have ever seen before.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jul 29, 2021)

mjkobe said:


> CHIPHY decor floor lamp: https://chiphylighting.com/shop
> Code: chiphy10
> which floor lamp is the best lighting fixture that I have ever seen before.
> View attachment 4953664


Look at this goon thinking he’s gonna be the new Marq.
That colour bugs my eyes a lot


----------



## Johiem (Jul 29, 2021)

Minimum 100.00 a piece! I got better things to spend money on that some ambient light. How does this have anything to do with growing? 
Already have the fog machine, strobe, and laser show, with these and a bit of "X" my girls will think they're at a rave!


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 29, 2021)

Does anyone have a link to a decent 600w led for less than £250 that would last for at least 3 years?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Jul 29, 2021)

Those 450 watt AOPO fixtures Marq posted about awhile ago are worth looking into
I paid 209CAD delivered you could get two and have 900w between two fixtures


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 29, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Those 450 watt AOPO fixtures Marq posted about awhile ago are worth looking into
> I paid 209CAD delivered you could get two and have 900w between two fixtures


Couldn’t find it unfortunately


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Clip new coupons $122


Hey marq your basically the godfather of discounted products so if you could help a brother out could you find a 600w hps or led or the ones wubbalubba suggested with the 450w aopo fixtures. Thank you in advance


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 29, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Couldn’t find it unfortunately





GROBRO6967 said:


> Hey marq your basically the godfather of discounted products so if you could help a brother oua tot could you find a 600w hps or led or the ones wubbalubba suggested with the 450w aopo fixtures. Thank you in advance


I wish I could make you an offer you couldn't refuse, but that deal and many others have been expired for a while now.





I've been searching daily for deals and haven't come up with anything worth mentioning for nearly a week. I'll be sure to tag you if anything comes up.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I wish I could make you an offer you couldn't refuse, but that deal and many others have been expired for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh what a shame, oh well that’s life. Thanks for the quick reply tho


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 30, 2021)

Single use code so please don't add the code to your account if you don't plan on *BUYING IT TODAY*
Price: $5.10

Code: K4ZK-ND89LP-69CLAL

Link: https://amzn.to/2THNN94

Note: 1 quart of Viagrow PH Down

Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code so please don't add the code to your account if you don't plan on *BUYING IT TODAY*
> Price: $5.10
> 
> Code: K4ZK-ND89LP-69CLAL
> ...


I've always wondered if that ate up the codes.. does this code work for PH up ? Thx
****edit, fat NO


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 30, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> I've always wondered if that ate up the codes.. does this code work for PH up ? Thx


Only for the single use codes. I seen a gallon of pH up with the same price from that brand using a code (Saw that after accepting this code...).But the website only gives me one code every 24 hours. If interested you can find it here.









Snagshout | Snag Products, Be Social


Receive free or deeply discounted products and share with your friends.




snag.it


----------



## Fahn2k (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Does anyone have a link to a decent 600w led for less than £250 that would last for at least 3 years?


You should tell us what size area you want to grow in so that the experienced members can help you find the best light for your area and price range. You may be hard pressed to find a 450 watt light for less than $300. If you do you may not be happy with it. The reason I say that is because you only get what you pay for and your looking for the cheapest 450 watt light you can find at 200 to 300 watt pricing. I did find this on Amazon it has a $50 discount which puts you at your price point. I don't buy into the hype of spending thousands on a light but I also know if you can't afford to buy the right light this time, you handicap yourself for the next time. Next time comes quick when you don't get it right the first time. The first stop sign I saw on this light is that it claims to have a larger bloom foot print than it does veg. This one is supposed to veg a 6x6 and bloom an 8x8! Look at any reputable light and the bloom rea is normally a foot smaller than the veg. Give us more info so somebody can get you on solid ground cause something like this may not be it.

*SZHLUX 6000W LED Grow Light 5×7ft Coverage Full Spectrum 660nm 730nm IR Growing Lamp for Indoor Plants, High Output Plant Lights for Hydroponic Seeding Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures *

Visit the SZHLUX Store

 _2.7 out of 5 stars_   2 ratings 



Price:$299.99 Prime FREE Delivery &  FREE Returns  _Coupon_$50.00 extra savings coupon applied at checkout.
Details
Size: 600W


100W $67.99
200W $94.99
400W $155.99
600W $299.99


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> You should tell us what size area you want to grow in so that the experienced members can help you find the best light for your area and price range. You may be hard pressed to find a 450 watt light for less than $300. If you do you may not be happy with it. The reason I say that is because you only get what you pay for and your looking for the cheapest 450 watt light you can find at 200 to 300 watt pricing. I did find this on Amazon it has a $50 discount which puts you at your price point. I don't buy into the hype of spending thousands on a light but I also know if you can't afford to buy the right light this time, you handicap yourself for the next time. Next time comes quick when you don't get it right the first time.
> 
> *SZHLUX 6000W LED Grow Light 5×7ft Coverage Full Spectrum 660nm 730nm IR Growing Lamp for Indoor Plants, High Output Plant Lights for Hydroponic Seeding Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures *
> 
> ...


I thought about that light as soon as he asked. I also seen sunraise introduce another light in their lineup earlier today. Think it's double the amount you were looking for but it's rated at 650 watts



https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Dimmable-Upgraded-Spectrum-Commercial/dp/B0969X8GKJ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=sunraise&qid=1627628092&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Tracker (Jul 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I thought about that light as soon as he asked. I also seen sunraise introduce another light in their lineup earlier today. Think it's double the amount you were looking for but it's rated at 650 watts
> View attachment 4954310View attachment 4954311
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Dimmable-Upgraded-Spectrum-Commercial/dp/B0969X8GKJ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=sunraise&qid=1627628092&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


Oh damn! We need a code on this one! I need this in my Marq inventory!


----------



## Fahn2k (Jul 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I thought about that light as soon as he asked. I also seen sunraise introduce another light in their lineup earlier today. Think it's double the amount you were looking for but it's rated at 650 watts
> View attachment 4954310View attachment 4954311
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Dimmable-Upgraded-Spectrum-Commercial/dp/B0969X8GKJ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=sunraise&qid=1627628092&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


Yeah and like I said it's in a higher price range, and still low end. I have a Sunraise qb2000 and while it's a nice light it ain't great. Even still I could recommend the sunraise. The OP wants a light for $250. I can't imagine any good in that price range for the wattage he wants.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> You should tell us what size area you want to grow in so that the experienced members can help you find the best light for your area and price range. You may be hard pressed to find a 450 watt light for less than $300. If you do you may not be happy with it. The reason I say that is because you only get what you pay for and your looking for the cheapest 450 watt light you can find at 200 to 300 watt pricing. I did find this on Amazon it has a $50 discount which puts you at your price point. I don't buy into the hype of spending thousands on a light but I also know if you can't afford to buy the right light this time, you handicap yourself for the next time. Next time comes quick when you don't get it right the first time. The first stop sign I saw on this light is that it claims to have a larger bloom foot print than it does veg. This one is supposed to veg a 6x6 and bloom an 8x8! Look at any reputable light and the bloom rea is normally a foot smaller than the veg. Give us more info so somebody can get you on solid ground cause something like this may not be it.
> 
> *SZHLUX 6000W LED Grow Light 5×7ft Coverage Full Spectrum 660nm 730nm IR Growing Lamp for Indoor Plants, High Output Plant Lights for Hydroponic Seeding Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures *
> 
> ...





Fahn2k said:


> You should tell us what size area you want to grow in so that the experienced members can help you find the best light for your area and price range. You may be hard pressed to find a 450 watt light for less than $300. If you do you may not be happy with it. The reason I say that is because you only get what you pay for and your looking for the cheapest 450 watt light you can find at 200 to 300 watt pricing. I did find this on Amazon it has a $50 discount which puts you at your price point. I don't buy into the hype of spending thousands on a light but I also know if you can't afford to buy the right light this time, you handicap yourself for the next time. Next time comes quick when you don't get it right the first time. The first stop sign I saw on this light is that it claims to have a larger bloom foot print than it does veg. This one is supposed to veg a 6x6 and bloom an 8x8! Look at any reputable light and the bloom rea is normally a foot smaller than the veg. Give us more info so somebody can get you on solid ground cause something like this may not be it.
> 
> *SZHLUX 6000W LED Grow Light 5×7ft Coverage Full Spectrum 660nm 730nm IR Growing Lamp for Indoor Plants, High Output Plant Lights for Hydroponic Seeding Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures *
> 
> ...


My bad I should’ve said I’m going to use a 4x4 in a coco medium if that helps and tbh if I’m not getting a good led in my price range I could swap it for a good hps. If you need any more info on my tent ask away, I’ll answer all your questions if I have the answer to them.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I thought about that light as soon as he asked. I also seen sunraise introduce another light in their lineup earlier today. Think it's double the amount you were looking for but it's rated at 650 watts
> View attachment 4954310View attachment 4954311
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Dimmable-Upgraded-Spectrum-Commercial/dp/B0969X8GKJ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=sunraise&qid=1627628092&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


Appreciate the help marq but since I live in the uk I’ll have to pay an extra 2-300 dollars and it’s 600 on its own so tbh I’d rather buy a Zeus 600.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> Yeah and like I said it's in a higher price range, and still low end. I have a Sunraise qb2000 and while it's a nice light it ain't great. Even still I could recommend the sunraise. The OP wants a light for $250. I can't imagine any good in that price range for the wattage he wants.


Maybe 250 was too cheap of a price for a led. What about hps lights tho or should I wait a bit and get a decent led?


----------



## Fahn2k (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Maybe 250 was too cheap of a price for a led. What about hps lights tho or should I wait a bit and get a decent led?


With HPS you may have to run AC more often which raises your electric bill, plus you'll want an extra bulb around in case one burns out or fails. So waiting for a decent LED is worth doing. If cold is an issue then the HPS may be the way to go in colder months so you dont have to add a heater to the room. Think of it this way the return on investment comes faster with a good light (higher yield). You don't have to have a Benz, or even a Cadillac, you can get premium with a Buick too. The most important thing you will buy for your grow is the light, then the fan and filter (odor control). Don't skimp.


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Maybe 250 was too cheap of a price for a led. What about hps lights tho or should I wait a bit and get a decent led?


Ever think of building one yourself? I've made a couple 400+ watt lights with Samsung strips/meanwell drivers for less than your price range.. just a thought .. or check on alibaba


----------



## Johiem (Jul 30, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Ever think of building one yourself? I've made a couple 400+ watt lights with Samsung strips/meanwell drivers for less than your price range.. just a thought .. or check on alibaba


Was going to hit you up for assistance in building a light then I won a light I wouldn't have ever bought. @SBBCal knows


----------



## yinyang814 (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> My bad I should’ve said I’m going to use a 4x4 in a coco medium if that helps and tbh if I’m not getting a good led in my price range I could swap it for a good hps. If you need any more info on my tent ask away, I’ll answer all your questions if I have the answer to them.


$210USD will get you this 480W led after Amazon coupon, which should be okay for a 4x4 coco grow. No idea about the longevity tho, it is a discount light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 30, 2021)

Just for the sake of posting here are just some of the lights that I've seen and decided weren't worth posting here. *But now I'm bored*

Price: $70

Code: QU66O3I8 

Link: https://amzn.to/2VmwLO6

Note: For amazon UK

Photos: 


Price: $20

Code: 86N4MSM7 

Link: https://amzn.to/3xpmL4l

Note: 65 watts

Photos: 


Price: $70

Code: XHRDCAUV 

Link: https://amzn.to/37pznOl

Note: Claims to be 150 watts..

Photos:


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> With HPS you may have to run AC more often which raises your electric bill, plus you'll want an extra bulb around in case one burns out or fails. So waiting for a decent LED is worth doing. If cold is an issue then the HPS may be the way to go in colder months so you dont have to add a heater to the room. Think of it this way the return on investment comes faster with a good light (higher yield). You don't have to have a Benz, or even a Cadillac, you can get premium with a Buick too. The most important thing you will buy for your grow is the light, then the fan and filter (odor control). Don't skimp.


I live in the uk and currently one minute it rains next minute it’s as if we’re living in the Bahamas and that’s been going on for a week or two so instead of the hps I think ima wait for the led. Thank you for the information


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Ever think of building one yourself? I've made a couple 400+ watt lights with Samsung strips/meanwell drivers for less than your price range.. just a thought .. or check oalibaba


Alibaba takes long to ship plus their quality is eh sometimes good most times bad might jus be me. I mean I wouldn’t mind making my own led but most things I diy break whilst I’m building it, unless you know of a 600w led that’s east to build that covers a 4x4


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Was going to hit you up for assistance in building a light then I won a light I wouldn't have ever bought. @SBBCal knows


Ayyy congrats


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> $210USD will get you this 480W led after Amazon coupon, which should be okay for a 4x4 coco grow. No idea about the longevity tho, it is a discount light.


I live in the uk so shipping cost is 150. Tbh ima scrap the budget.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Just for the sake of posting here are just some of the lights that I've seen and decided weren't worth posting here. *But now I'm bored*
> 
> Price: $70
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but having more then 1 light might be a hassle for me as I am a new grower but I honestly do appreciate the help you’ve provided me.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but having more then 1 light might be a hassle for me as I am a new grower but I honestly do appreciate the help you’ve provided me.


These weren't lights I was suggesting you buy. Just a couple lights with promo codes I seen around the way.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> These weren't lights I was suggesting you buy. Just a couple lights with promo codes I seen around the way.


Ohhhh my bad


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Appreciate the help marq but since I live in the uk I’ll have to pay an extra 2-300 dollars and it’s 600 on its own so tbh I’d rather buy a Zeus 600.


This is a pretty good deal for a bar light and you’ll definitely want 600w in a 4x4. Doesn’t have all the bells and whistles like some but does run 301s, solid.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> This is a pretty good deal for a bar light and you’ll definitely want 600w in a 4x4. Doesn’t have all the bells and whistles like some but does run 301s, solid.View attachment 4954896


That is amazing and at that price I am astonished tbh. Thank you very much


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> That is amazing and at that price I am astonished tbh. Thank you very much


They are great lights. It’s what I use in my nursery and flower room


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They are great lights. It’s what I use in my nursery and flower room


Small community huh haha


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Small community huh haha


How u react with them lil emojis?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> How u react with them lil emojis?


hold the like button, it’ll give you a few to choose from


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> hold the like button, it’ll give you a few to choose from


Ayyyy thank you very much  thanks for all the help you’ve provided for me today btw I appreciate it


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 31, 2021)

Price: $60

Code: 507FPTDV

Link: https://amzn.to/3lhtRp6

Note: "150 watts"

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 31, 2021)

Price: $150

Code: 507FPTDV

Link: https://amzn.to/3lcBPjb

Note: "240 watts"

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 31, 2021)

Price: $200

Code: 507FPTDV

Link: https://amzn.to/3BYQuV9

Note: "450 watts" 35.4" * 14.2"

Photos:


----------



## BaconSF (Jul 31, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> This is a pretty good deal for a bar light and you’ll definitely want 600w in a 4x4. Doesn’t have all the bells and whistles like some but does run 301s, solid.View attachment 4954896


How much is shipping tho?


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> How much is shipping tho?


Can’t find the company that sells it unfortunately, but I’m thinking of buying a hlg


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 31, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Can’t find the company that sells it unfortunately, but I’m thinking of buying a hlg


Good choice.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 31, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> How much is shipping tho?


@GROBRO6967 
That light is from Shenzhen Meiju on Alibaba. Look them up there.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Good choice.


I just wanted to say thanks for those grow bag coupons the other day 
15 gallon bags at 91 cents each including shipping was a steal


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for those grow bag coupons the other day
> 15 gallon bags at 91 cents each including shipping was a steal


No problem. I agree that was definitely a steal. I have so many five gallon bags at this point I can give them away as party favors.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 31, 2021)

What do you think of this led guys... I'm about to order a couple???








240w Samsung LM301H+660nm IR & UV full spec 2000w-Quantum-LED-Grow-Light-Board | eBay


When comparing the LM301H diodes supplied on our boards to what is currently available on the market LM301B diodes, running costs, diode efficiency and longevity are simply none comparable. The LM301H supplied diodes running efficiency is 3.7% greater than the LM301B, making a dramatic cost from...



www.ebay.co.uk




I'm about to order a couple they appear to tick all the boxes 301h, meanwell, uv, ir etc.
@bk78 would you give me your opinion?


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Good choice.


Thank you


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @GROBRO6967
> That light is from Shenzhen Meiju on Alibaba. Look them up there.


Thank you


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What do you think of this led guys... I'm about to order a couple???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a true 2000w led?


----------



## Tracker (Jul 31, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Is that a true 2000w led?


No. There are no true 2000w LED grow light fixtures.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 31, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Is that a true 2000w led?


Dude in title it says 240 watt


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

Tracker said:


> No. There are no true 2000w LED grow light fixtures.


Ohhhh it said 2000w so I assumed it could be a 2000


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Dude in title it says 240 watt


When you go on eBay it says 2000 watt


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 31, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> When you go on eBay it says 2000 watt


eBay does that to grab your attention and money always gotta read the fine print


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> eBay does that to grab your attention and money always gotta read the fine print


Oh so u a lawyer huh


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 31, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Oh so u a lawyer huh


No just always research trust it goes a long way


----------



## Johiem (Jul 31, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Oh so u a lawyer huh


Nah just been screwed like The rest of us


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> No just always research trust it goes a long way


Well I can’t say I don’t agree wit you


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Nah just been screwed like The rest of us


Ahhh so talking from experience?


----------



## Johiem (Jul 31, 2021)

Not ashamed to say it, yep, I got sucked in by the Amazon 40.00 grow light. It'll work in veg but disappoint in flower.


----------



## GROBRO6967 (Jul 31, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Not ashamed to say it, yep, I got sucked in by the Amazon 40.00 grow light. It'll work in veg but disappoint in flower.


Ahhhh hopefully it doesn’t happen again. On the plus side people who read this thread can see the mistake so you unconsciously helped people out


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What do you think of this led guys... I'm about to order a couple???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks exactly like alibubs lights, just with a giant markup


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Looks exactly like alibubs lights, just with a giant markup


A giant markup? it's costing me the same ± £5 as the kingbright.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> A giant markup? it's costing me the same ± £5 as the kingbright.


yeah. $105 extra is a giant to me for a baba board.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> A giant markup? it's costing me the same ± £5 as the kingbright.


£76 here 






2021-Meijiu-waterproof-240W-Led-Grow


2021-Meijiu-waterproof-240W-Led-Grow



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Fahn2k (Jul 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> A giant markup? it's costing me the same ± £5 as the kingbright.


What size grow area will you be using it in? It might be a good light for a 2x2, and two of them in a 2x4 but I wouldn't used it in a 4x4. 3x3 would be a bad fit even if using 2. How much is the light with shipping? This is a good looking light too, but depends on what size area you will grow in, and shipping cost.
*1950 Umol/s 800W Samsung LED Grow Light 10Bars 660nm Commercial Medical Daylight*
*High PPFD+0 Noise+Sunlike Full Spectrum+Replace Fluence*
Condition: New

Offer ends in: 01d 03h 11m

1M/80W Bars Lighting Kit: Select -800W 10Bars400W 5Bars

Quantity: Last one / 2 sold

Price: US $434.99 Approximately £312.86

Was:US $749.99 Save 42%


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> £76 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They nearly double in price when you add in shipping and tax lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 31, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> What size grow area will you be using it in? It might be a good light for a 2x2, and two of them in a 2x4 but I wouldn't used it in a 4x4. 3x3 would be a bad fit even if using 2. How much is the light with shipping? This is a good looking light too, but depends on what size area you will grow in, and shipping cost.
> *1950 Umol/s 800W Samsung LED Grow Light 10Bars 660nm Commercial Medical Daylight*
> *High PPFD+0 Noise+Sunlike Full Spectrum+Replace Fluence*
> Condition: New
> ...


I sent them a message they don't ahip to my part of the world .


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> They nearly double in price when you add in shipping and tax lol.


Not sure where you get that from?

Look dude you tagged me, I gave my opinion 

you want to spend a extra hundo? fly at it I don't really care how you spend your money

Still a bunch cheaper than the option you originally tagged me in


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2021)

GROBRO6967 said:


> Is that a true 2000w led?


It says 240 watts


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $5.40-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> 
> ...


Has this promo ended? I could have used a few of those, please let us know again when bags are on sale. Thanks!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Has this promo ended? I could have used a few of those, please let us know again when bags are on sale. Thanks!


Looks like it is still going put it in your cart and clip the coupon


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Looks like it is still going put it in your cart and clip the coupon


Is this the actual code? CLIP 70% OFF

Or is the code: CLIP


Thank you


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

I just found the little square where check for discount. Thank you!


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I just found the little square where check for discount. Thank you!


ok, I’m still struggling here. I checked the box for coupon and when I go to checkout there is no discount. I swear I didn’t wake and bake this morning.

edit: I tried again with only one item and it works. Maybe I being too greedy.

thanks for the help


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> ok, I’m still struggling here. I checked the box for coupon and when I go to checkout there is no discount. I swear I didn’t wake and bake this morning.
> 
> edit: I tried again with only one item and it works. Maybe I being too greedy.
> 
> thanks for the help


When you do final checkout the price will change right before you buy

Funny cause I could only do one yesterday but today I have the option again 

20 -15 gallon cloth pots for under $20 including shipping


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Im going to need more eventually, these are all Japanese maple seedlings.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> When you do final checkout the price will change right before you buy
> 
> Funny cause I could only do one yesterday but today I have the option again
> 
> 20 -15 gallon cloth pots for under $20 including shipping


Looks like you can do it all day one item per order!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Looks like you can do it all day one item per order!


You'll never finish based on your maple count
I assume you sell those ? Seedlings?


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> When you do final checkout the price will change right before you buy
> 
> Funny cause I could only do one yesterday but today I have the option again
> 
> 20 -15 gallon cloth pots for under $20 including shipping





Herb & Suds said:


> You'll never finish based on your maple count
> I assume you sell those ? Seedlings?


I haven't sold very many over the years but I will sell most of them eventually. I use a lot of the seedlings to propagate by grafting and have a really bad maple addiction going on for twenty years now with over 100 unique cultivars. Some of my trees that I planted in 2001 are over 20' tall now, but I prefer the upright dwarfs. I guess it's a good thing I'm growing cannabis, it's a welcome distraction.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> View attachment 4955812
> Im going to need more eventually, these are all Japanese maple seedlings.



Bout a pound?


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> View attachment 4955812
> Im going to need more eventually, these are all Japanese maple seedlings.


 I love those trees! What is the end game with soo many maples?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What do you think of this led guys... I'm about to order a couple???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don’t mind waiting a few weeks you can get 240w boards from kingbrite with the bad ass Cree xpe red diodes for less money shipped


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you don’t mind waiting a few weeks you can get 240w boards from kingbrite with the bad ass Cree xpe red diodes for less money shipped


The last time I bought from kingbright the unit was £82 + £42 shipping + £23 vat/import taxes...

I'd rather pay a little more here and have the cover of a UK warranty


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> The last time I bought from kingbright the unit was £82 + £42 shipping + £23 vat/import taxes...
> 
> I'd rather pay a little more here and have the cover of a UK warranty



Dude that light you linked is straight off the alibaba site, my bets is they would have to send whatever it is away back to china for warranty anyways. Enjoy your marked up baba boards


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

As the old saying goes

You can lead a horse to water, but if he’s too dumb to drink it you can’t make him


----------



## Johiem (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> As the old saying goes
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but if he’s too dumb to drink it you can’t make him


Isn't that water boarding?


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I love those trees! What is the end game with soo many maples?


This is the first year that I have dug up this many seedlings. The end game is to keep an eye on them while looking for desirable special ones and nice red ones which will be pruned and shaped, the rest can be used for rootstock for grafting. I've been raising fancy Japanese maples for several years, one day gonna have a really big sale.


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude that light you linked is straight off the alibaba site, my bets is they would have to send whatever it is away back to china for warranty anyways. Enjoy your marked up baba boards


Yes them returning it isn't my problem, given the option of paying the same here or China its a no brainer man.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Yes them returning it isn't my problem, given the option of paying the same here or China its a no brainer man.


But it’s not the same? Still $75 more no matter how you want to deny it.

Enjoy your overpriced babba light, dawg.


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> But it’s not the same? Still $75 more no matter how you want to deny it.
> 
> Enjoy your overpriced babba light, dawg.


Idk what it is your up to?
I've bought a Samsung 301 board from China it cost me around £150 idk what part of that is difficult to take in?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Yes them returning it isn't my problem, given the option of paying the same here or China its a no brainer man.





Star Dog said:


> The last time I bought from kingbright the unit was £82 + £42 shipping + £23 vat/import taxes...
> 
> I'd rather pay a little more here and have the cover of a UK warranty


Those kingbrite boards are the best thing money can buy right now. I’ve had 8 of them rocking for over a year with no issues. Water proofed with the best supplemental red diodes on the market. Plus Uv and 730. All the bells and whistles for the same price as that marginal board if not cheaper


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> As the old saying goes
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but if he’s too dumb to drink it you can’t make him


I can only write it down if you're to dumb to read wtf can I say lol


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I can only write it down if you're to dumb to read wtf can I say lol


Maybe just message mars or SF to get more free lights to “test” 

I see you’re sucking them off in their thread trying to hint for free lights already hahaha

later dude and never fucking tag me again asking for my opinion if you don’t want to hear the truth cuck


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe just message mars or SF to get more free lights to “test”
> 
> I see you’re sucking them off in their thread trying to hint for free lights already hahaha
> 
> later dude and never fucking tag me again asking for my opinion if you don’t want to hear the truth cuck


You can stop trying to be a dick you've already succeeded. 
Fwiw I wasn't interested in a best price search, I asked your opinion to see if was a pile of shite, never mind gfy

I've a tsl and sp + tent I've done rather well from mars thanks


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> , I asked your opinion to see if was a pile of shite



And I told you it’s a light directly from babba with a $120 extra mark up.

But your brain can’t seem to comprehend that easily available information I’ve given.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> This is the first year that I have dug up this many seedlings. The end game is to keep an eye on them while looking for desirable special ones and nice red ones which will be pruned and shaped, the rest can be used for rootstock for grafting. I've been raising fancy Japanese maples for several years, one day gonna have a really big sale.


Tag me when you do


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2021)

I think your overlooking tax and shipping costs to UK, idk what they are in your part of the world but the kingbright didn't work cheaper than I'm able to buy the boards in the UK.


----------



## Hands On (Aug 1, 2021)

*Kingbrite 240W lm301b v2 mix red 660nm led board kit for indoor grow heatsink include *







Thailand Kingbrite 240w Samsung Lm301h/lm281b 660nm Uv Ir Full Spectrum Led Grow Light Bar For Veg Plants Flowers By Kingbright - Buy Kingbrite,Kingbrite 240w,Lm301h Led Grow Light Product on Alibaba.com


Thailand Kingbrite 240w Samsung Lm301h/lm281b 660nm Uv Ir Full Spectrum Led Grow Light Bar For Veg Plants Flowers By Kingbright - Buy Kingbrite,Kingbrite 240w,Lm301h Led Grow Light Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 1, 2021)

Hands On said:


> *Kingbrite 240W lm301b v2 mix red 660nm led board kit for indoor grow heatsink include *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one has the epistar reds no better than the eBay board. Want the xpe-2 or 3s


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That one has the epistar reds no better than the eBay board. Want the xpe-2 or 3s


So osram 660’s are junk too now?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So osram 660’s are junk too now?


Nah they’re not bad but the xpe’s are better. The epistar red leds are pretty weak and what that eBay board has. Fine on budget panels but if you’re spending a dollar a watt you should be getting better reds than epistar.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Nah they’re not bad but the xpe’s are better. The epistar red leds are pretty weak and what that eBay board has. Fine on budget panels but if you’re spending a dollar a watt you should be getting better reds than epistar.


I did link him to a cheaper option with osram but………


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Tag me when you do


I’ll do that, my wife says it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe just message mars or SF to get more free lights to “test”
> 
> I see you’re sucking them off in their thread trying to hint for free lights already hahaha


I personally prefer when the Mars Hydro chicks suck _me_ off at the BBQ..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 1, 2021)

What has happened to this thread, lol?


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What has happened to this thread, lol?


Some newb decided to ask for a light in this thread instead of another and then tagged an older member. 

Newb is newb and doesn't seem to understand what is needed or how to pick light outside of reading the product name. 

Newb should have started a new thread or done some reading around here instead of coming into this thread.

It seems there are a lot of people waiting on Marq1340 to post some more awesome deals and were probably alerted to Newbs dumb Q's and nonsense and newb not understanding that ebay is just a local seller buying same product from china with a mark up.

Old members decided to attempt to help quick and it has turned into a shit show of dick sizes and number of wrinkles everyone has.

Here's to hoping newb doesn't come back and everyone's moms go away and Marq1340 (or anyone else with an actual deal) can get back to the main purpose of this thread. Craftsman headlamps and over priced ambient lights can stay out - PS the 2 pack of craftsman headlamps was only $15 vs $8 for the one pack.

Happy Sunday Night! Unfortunately tonights rick and morty was leaked a couple weeks ago so nothing to look forward to


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 1, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Some newb decided to ask for a light in this thread instead of another and then tagged an older member.
> 
> Newb is newb and doesn't seem to understand what is needed or how to pick light outside of reading the product name.
> 
> ...


I record my Rick and Morty on DVR, so I watch them later anyways. I hear ya though.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 1, 2021)

Anyone need a new tent for autos or pollen chucking Just found this amazing deal & got one for myself as well. Can’t go wrong for >$40 There’s like 3 left…









Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent: 48"x24"x60"


Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent: 48"x24"x60"




home.woot.com


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 1, 2021)

Here’s the fan and filter as well









4" 190 CFM Inline Fan + Carbon Filter + 8-ft Ducting Combo


4" 190 CFM Inline Fan + Carbon Filter + 8-ft Ducting Combo




home.woot.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Here’s the fan and filter as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've never heard of Woot. But it says it's an Amazon company. Have you order with Woot before?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of Woot. But it says it's an Amazon company. Have you order with Woot before?


No until today. My mom just turned me onto it. She says she buys stuff there all the time so its definitely legit. It’s amazons returns & open boxes, etc but it will say in the description if anything is wrong / open box. & since it’s backed by Amazon you know it should be great customer service & shipping. Free delivery for prime members as well


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 1, 2021)

Grow Light Rope Clip Hanger 6-pairs


Grow Light Rope Clip Hanger 6-pairs




home.woot.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of Woot. But it says it's an Amazon company. Have you order with Woot before?


Woot is awesome, although they were a lot better before Amazon bought them. From time to time they sell "bags of crap" for $10. They are hard to score, but I have gotten a couple bags of crap from them, and it's full of weird but cool stuff. The "woot-offs" are cool too.









Bag o' Crap


We interrupt your regularly scheduled Woot! for some crap.




www.woot.com


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Woot is awesome, although they were a lot better before Amazon bought them. From time to time they sell "bags of crap" for $10. They are hard to score, but I have gotten a couple bags of crap from them, and it's full of weird but cool stuff. The "woot-offs" are cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is too funny


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> No until today. My mom just turned me onto it. She says she buys stuff there all the time so its definitely legit. It’s amazons returns & open boxes, etc but it will say in the description if anything is wrong / open box. & since it’s backed by Amazon you know it should be great customer service & shipping. Free delivery for prime members as well


I hope someone didn't return a tent that had PM, lol.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> This is too funny  View attachment 4956259


Yup, woot is legit - Thanks for the find, was looking for a cheap one recently just as more of a drying tent.

Woot was bought out by amazon years ago and basically became a sell out of sorts. The initial creators of woot went on and started Meh.com. They do the bags of crap but call them "Instant regret kits". Same principle, different name and they usually have better items then woot. I have been far happier with the IRKs then the BOCs I used to get. Woots site has become such a flea market of unsearchable items, it's just irritating to visit now a days.

In general though, woot is def trustworthy, especially now that they use amazon to ship items. In years past, items may not have shipped out for 2-3 weeks. Just watch out on woot if you start checking regularly - "refurb" electronics don't seem to be up to "factory refurbed" items and usually come in more of a used condition - partly because they consider amazon warehouse items as refurbs(or at least they used to).


----------



## Tracker (Aug 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Grow Light Rope Clip Hanger 6-pairs
> 
> 
> Grow Light Rope Clip Hanger 6-pairs
> ...


Never knew about woot before. I'll have to add it to my list of places to check.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Woot is awesome, although they were a lot better before Amazon bought them. From time to time they sell "bags of crap" for $10. They are hard to score, but I have gotten a couple bags of crap from them, and it's full of weird but cool stuff. The "woot-offs" are cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can sell you a bag of crap for $10 whenever you need some. I didn't know it was so valuable, lol.

And the good news is I'll ever run out of inventory.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Here’s the fan and filter as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget about Woot.com often but some great deals can be found there.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 1, 2021)

This was about two weeks ago. I don't know who writes this shit but they need a raise in pay and some good smoke.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 2, 2021)

Price: $90

Code: Clip $20 coupon + single use codes below
ZPEH-LU64X7-GZ5ZA9
ZP38-SVY52D-SGS9A2
ZPM3-RCNSR9-8NWNAQ
ZPW2-S67EXM-VEXFAU 
ZPKK-BHFPMV-S7M8AL
ZPK8-PS7ZWG-KF9GAK 
ZPWX-RUA37W-QR25AV 
ZPKK-BHFPMV-S7M8AL 
ZPVJ-XGQVQV-3KA5AM
ZPHB-CD3VG3-83KRAJ











Link: https://amzn.to/2VrU8WA

Note: 200 watts, 21.65 x 12.59 x 5.11

Photos:


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2021)

Elevated Lighting has 20% off lights and tents, got 2 130 watt 3000k Series 3 Red Spec, quality parts and only had to plug 4 wires into Wago connectors and mount the drivers, two screws each. Snap mounting clips on and hang em high. Got here fast, free shipping over $200, I believe. Very securely packaged. Samsung 301H and 351H deep and far red. 

@Marq1340 has brought this thread to life!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Woot is awesome, although they were a lot better before Amazon bought them. From time to time they sell "bags of crap" for $10. They are hard to score, but I have gotten a couple bags of crap from them, and it's full of weird but cool stuff. The "woot-offs" are cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use to buy t shirts from them with prints for $10. American apparel at that!


----------



## Upstate87 (Aug 3, 2021)

Cal-mag 47% off





Amazon.com : Botanicare HGC732110 Cal-Mag Plus, A Calcium, Magnesium, And Iron Plant Supplement, Corrects Common Plant Deficiencies, Add To Water Or Use As A Spray, 2-0-0 NPK, Quart : Fertilizers : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Botanicare HGC732110 Cal-Mag Plus, A Calcium, Magnesium, And Iron Plant Supplement, Corrects Common Plant Deficiencies, Add To Water Or Use As A Spray, 2-0-0 NPK, Quart : Fertilizers : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 4, 2021)

Blurp & Cob The Movie
Price: $99

Code: 506W62ZT

Link: https://amzn.to/3jklLsZ

Note: 425 watts... 21.5 x 13 x 2.8 inches . CREE and meanwell parts.

Photos:


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Blurp & Cob The Movie
> Price: $99
> 
> Code: 506W62ZT
> ...


That's the type of diodes I was hoping for in that $7 shitbox we got awhile back. This thing looks like it should be flying for some reason not a bad price, 40-50$ driver alone. Are there 3? How does a hlg150=420w?
* I looked it up


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 5, 2021)

Price: $6.74

Code: XTNUO2NT 

Link: https://amzn.to/2VApzyh

Note: Strong 2pc trellis net 3x3 to 5x5(Am I reading this right?)


Photos:


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.74
> 
> Code: XTNUO2NT
> 
> ...


thanks. for $7 I figured why not. got a jungle going atm in my 4x4 and figure this might be useful


----------



## Tracker (Aug 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.74
> 
> Code: XTNUO2NT
> 
> ...


Snatched me some nets! Thanks @Marq1340 !


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 5, 2021)

Thx @Marq1340 got me a couple as well


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 5, 2021)

Me too.. Thx


----------



## Hands On (Aug 5, 2021)

Me too


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 5, 2021)

No problem . I got the last one from a couple months back so I passed on this one.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 6, 2021)

Ok so I don't know how legit this is, but it popped up on my Facebook ad. Spiderfarmer and Mars Hydro clearance sale. Sf4000 and sf7000 $99 sp6500 and ts3000 $99. 






Spider Farmer SF-7000 LED Grow Lights 5x5 ft Dimming Daisy Chain High-Output Commercial Full Spectrum Detachable Driver Grow Light for Indoor Plants from Seed to Stone Replace 1000W HPS 1716pcs LEDs


Power Source Corded ElectricMaterial AluminumBrand Spider FarmerPackage Dimensions 31 x 18 x 5.1 inches; 28.65 PoundsLight Source Type LEDAbout this itemLow Energy Consumption & High Output: Spider Farmer SF7000 is a highly efficient replacement for 1000w HPS. With 650w of power...




www.jkdce.com


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2021)

Seems “too good to be true”


----------



## WillieBill (Aug 6, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> Ok so I don't know how legit this is, but it popped up on my Facebook ad. Spiderfarmer and Mars Hydro clearance sale. Sf4000 and sf7000 $99 sp6500 and ts3000 $99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a scam site isn't it?

SCAM ALERT


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 6, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> That's a scam site isn't it?
> 
> SCAM ALERT


Honestly I don't know! I was creepin through Facebook and a ad was in my feed. I don't know if anybody has ever dealt with them before and I never heard of them. So I posted with a grain of salt warning. I'm just putting it out there, and like my post said "I don't know how legit this is". In other words play at your own risk! If you know it's a scam site then say so loud and clear, If you don't know for sure then be clear about that too. It's not fair to imply a scam based off feelings. I do think that when something sounds to good to be true, then its to good to be true. I think in reality they may be legit, but the prices to me mean they are remanufactured lights that have been returned. Both companies are starting to show newer improved lights yeah it's possible they could be getting rid of them to make room for newer style inventory. Would I buy from them????? If I didnt have a light and wanted one I may try, but I would look at my options from paypal first. I think they may have a way to get your money back if you get scammed.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 6, 2021)

So I went and typed dreamlife into my browser and coudnt find any reviews. I did type dreamlife into the browser for a direct link to their website and the prices dropped to $75 and $79 for the same lights. There is no address to be found, only a gmail address, no phone numbers. Shipping was also free and no tax was being charged when I filled out the order form online. Looking at all he wording on their site makes me even more skeptical. I would avoid this site!

Sorry for posting it.


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 7, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I think your overlooking tax and shipping costs to UK, idk what they are in your part of the world but the kingbright didn't work cheaper than I'm able to buy the boards in the UK.


Like I said
That's £130 before vat/tax. 
You cannot get stuff here at the same price as the US.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 7, 2021)

Price: $34.74

Code: 40V4QP7A + 15% off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3ivrw7X

Note: 100 watt. Dimensions = 14.5 x 11.8 x 2.5 inches.

Photos:


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 7, 2021)

Samsung 301’s and MW driver


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B089KFD6JL#Ask


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $34.74
> 
> Code: 40V4QP7A + 15% off coupon
> 
> ...


I’ll try one of these and see what they do
62.11CAD delivered


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 7, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> Honestly I don't know! I was creepin through Facebook and a ad was in my feed. I don't know if anybody has ever dealt with them before and I never heard of them. So I posted with a grain of salt warning. I'm just putting it out there, and like my post said "I don't know how legit this is". In other words play at your own risk! If you know it's a scam site then say so loud and clear, If you don't know for sure then be clear about that too. It's not fair to imply a scam based off feelings. I do think that when something sounds to good to be true, then its to good to be true. I think in reality they may be legit, but the prices to me mean they are remanufactured lights that have been returned. Both companies are starting to show newer improved lights yeah it's possible they could be getting rid of them to make room for newer style inventory. Would I buy from them????? If I didnt have a light and wanted one I may try, but I would look at my options from paypal first. I think they may have a way to get your money back if you get scammed.


That's your problem, Facebook.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 7, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Samsung 301’s and MW driver
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B089KFD6JL#Ask


MW driver (supposedly) but not 301s. Samsung SMDs (supposedly)


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's your problem, Facebook.


Not really, I don't have a problem. My lights (that's plural) and my tents (that's plural too) run fine. A problem is having to choose which 30 to 60 dollar light to buy. At least I was trying to help, nobody has proven that the site is a scam. A few people that don't really know cried foul, but do they really know? Then as usual some dipshit troll throws out a statement direct from mom's dark basement. A statement that didn't help or hinder, just a dumb statement from somebody that wants to feel better at the expense of somebody else.


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 7, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> MW driver (supposedly) but not 301s. Samsung SMDs (supposedly)


You are correct, i see that in the reviews.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $34.74
> 
> Code: 40V4QP7A + 15% off coupon
> 
> ...


Yup I'm in. For $34.00, not too much of a gamble!
Thanx, Marq1340


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2021)

Figured i'd update on the SZHLUX 400w light that I got for $80 with a discount code back in Feb 2021.

One of the light bars failed with less than 4000hrs use. The Amazon description says 50,000hrs lifespan and 2 year warranty. I tried to contact the seller SZHLUX about warranty through amazon, but I got an email from amazon saying I could not contact the seller because the order is invalid...whatever the f that means. I tried to leave a review, but I am blocked from leaving a review on that item.

I chatted with amazon customer service. They refunded the purchase price and said they will unblock me from leaving a review...we'll see how that goes.

At least I have an inventory of other discount lights to swap on the fly!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 8, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Figured i'd update on the SZHLUX 400w light that I got for $80 with a discount code back in Feb 2021.
> 
> One of the light bars failed with less than 4000hrs use. The Amazon description says 50,000hrs lifespan and 2 year warranty. I tried to contact the seller SZHLUX about warranty through amazon, but I got an email from amazon saying I could not contact the seller because the order is invalid...whatever the f that means. I tried to leave a review, but I am blocked from leaving a review on that item.
> 
> ...


Wow. Any signs before it went out?

Edit: Is that soot on the rear end of the light?


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Wow. Any signs before it went out?


I just noticed it the first time when I was posting pics on one of my grows yesterday. I don't know how long it's been. The lights are below my height, and when I duck down under them, I try not to look up. I just happened to have it in one of the pics I posted.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Edit: Is that soot on the rear end of the light?


I will disassemble and inspect more closely sometime this week. I'll post my findings.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Wow. Any signs before it went out?


The first sign was the price! Lol. Pay attention any newbies. You'll know you want or need a better light on the first grow. If you fuck up, waste your next check buying a light that works with the first bunk light. Then save for a more reliable light, hi ppf, good area coverage and a real warranty.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> The first sign was the price! Lol. Pay attention any newbies. You'll know you want or need a better light on the first grow. If you fuck up, waste your next check buying a light that works with the first bunk light. Then save for a more reliable light, hi ppf, good area coverage and a real warranty.


Yeah yeah.... I get it. When I got this one, I could tell right away that the engineering was substandard. All the others have been acceptable though. I still think @Marq1340 's coupon codes are well worth it for cheap entry level stuff, and I appreciate his postings.

When it's time I will upgrade to something better.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 8, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yeah yeah.... I get it. When I got this one, I could tell right away that the engineering was substandard. All the others have been acceptable though. I still think @Marq1340 's coupon codes are well worth it for cheap entry level stuff, and I appreciate his postings.
> 
> When it's time I will upgrade to something better.


Ok so I was trying to be funny, but realize the number 1 priority for a grower is a good light. I would work with what I have and only add what it needs. Don't even think about filling your 4x4 with plants. Back down to somewhere between 50 to 60% full that way you cater to the lights sweet spot. You'll get better results. Grab a 2000 series cheap light and throw it in with the burples and save for something better. I didn't mention expensive in this post, but you get what you pay for. Don't throw good money after bad.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 8, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> The first sign was the price! Lol. Pay attention any newbies. You'll know you want or need a better light on the first grow. If you fuck up, waste your next check buying a light that works with the first bunk light. Then save for a more reliable light, hi ppf, good area coverage and a real warranty.





Tracker said:


> Yeah yeah.... I get it. When I got this one, I could tell right away that the engineering was substandard. All the others have been acceptable though. I still think @Marq1340 's coupon codes are well worth it for cheap entry level stuff, and I appreciate his postings.
> 
> When it's time I will upgrade to something better.


Things break whether it be a low end or high-end product. The main problem here was tracker not getting his warranted light fixed/replaced.

I also hope everyone here understands I don't test any of these products prior to posting them here. I find what I believe to be a decent deal and leave it up to you all to do thorough research before purchasing them. There's been some flat out terrible lights posted by me and there's been some diamonds in the rough.

@Tracker keep us posted on your finds after inspecting the light.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Things break whether it's an low end or high-end product. The main problem here was getting tracker not getting his warranted light fixed/replaced.
> 
> I also hope everyone here understands I don't test any of these products prior to posting them here. I find what I believe to be decent deals and leave it up to you all to do thorough research before purchasing them. There's been some flat out terrible lights posted by me and there's been some diamonds in the rough.
> 
> @Tracker keep us posted on your finds after inspecting the light.


I got tipped off about a Sunraise QB2000 on this thread and I'm pretty happy with it in a 2x2. It carries the same specs as my expensive Nextlight Core, but it has a dimmer that the Nextlight doesn't have. The OP is making the light adapt to his area 4x4. He should adapt the area to his light instead, possibly up to 3x3. It ain't what you got but how you use it. I should maybe call the Nextlight overpriced. It's not a bad light, just one that you pay a lot of money for and then realize you wish you had spent more on or bought something else


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 8, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> I got tipped off about a Sunraise QB2000 on this thread and I'm pretty happy with it in a 2x2.


I also loved my sunraise lights for the time I was able to use them.


Fahn2k said:


> The OP is making the light adapt to his area 4x4. He should adapt the area to his light instead, possibly up to 3x3.


I'm not sure if you meant @Tracker here, but he has a couple of lights inside of that tent which is a 5x5 I believe.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker here, but he has a couple of lights inside of that tent which is a 5x5 I believe.


I've got 4 lights in a 4x8 and 1 light in a 3x3.

I did end up getting a contact from SZHLUX, so I don't know what was up with the email I got from Amazon about "invalid order". They said they are shipping me a replacement. I'll update when I disassemble the faulty light and receive the replacement.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 9, 2021)

didn't need them but two lights pulling 70 watts for $31.99
gotta be total junk but i'm a sucker.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08SBW9B2G/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_7A7XGJB1V6TETBR6BBFZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 9, 2021)

5-10% off promotional codes for Viparspectra grow lights on amazon. 

USA-Canada: ViparMIGRO-VP10MIGRO

Nothing amazing but if stackable with another code or lightning deal it could make for an even larger discount.

I see YouTubers with affiliated codes lot so you may already know this or know a different company who has their own code. Drop codes below if you have them.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 9, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> didn't need them but two lights pulling 70 watts for $31.99
> gotta be total junk but i'm a sucker.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08SBW9B2G/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_7A7XGJB1V6TETBR6BBFZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I never like the wording in these things.
Think it’s 2X 70 watt lights or two 35watt lights for a total of 70 watts?
I’d consider a couple


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 9, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I never like the wording in these things.
> Think it’s 2X 70 watt lights or two 35watt lights for a total of 70 watts?
> I’d consider a couple


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 9, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I never like the wording in these things.
> Think it’s 2X 70 watt lights or two 35watt lights for a total of 70 watts?
> I’d consider a couple


 Careful Bro., I was tempted as well, but I found a review saying that they only pulled 21 watts from the wall. These would probly be clone only lights, bummer...


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 9, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Careful Bro., I was tempted as well, but I found a review saying that they only pulled 21 watts from the wall. These would probly be clone only lights, bummer...


See exactly why I post here when I don’t like the wording. Thank you


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2021)

Not only lights, but always be aware of exactly what advertisers say or put in their ads. Pay attention to the little words, words we brush over without actually hearing or reading them. Pros in the advertising business say exactly what they want to and exactly what they mean. And they know how most people will react. The game is to present a product or company in the best light possible.

Remember the “Solar Clothes Dryer”.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 10, 2021)

definitely budget but if my math is correct, they do pull 70 watts.
for $16 each, for seedlings or clones might be great. i have 5 seedlings now but don't have a separate tent set up for them or i'd see what they do with these three week old ones.
they also give u a $20 coupon if u review their light on amazon.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 10, 2021)

i've got a ipower 5'x10'x 78" growtent coming friday for $172 delivered from zenhydro. walmart sells them for $200.
anyway, $3.44 a sq ft i thought was a good deal.
i can fit 3 in a 4'x8'. i think i can fit 4 in the 5x10.
and if u don't plan ahead like me, the pics are self explanatory.
these 3 banana kush in 15gal growbags on bonsai turntables are into their 4 week of 12/12. 9 weeks veg.
i raised the tent about 11", whatever a 4x4 on a concrete block is.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 11, 2021)

light update.
i don't think u couldu grow anything with these. maybe on a windowsill, but i hung it tn anyway. don't think i have to worry about leaf burn. house burning down maybe.
these $16 ones are suppose to be 70watts and the viparspectra are 120. idk, seems the vipars are twice as bright.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 11, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> light update.
> i don't think u couldu grow anything with these. maybe on a windowsill, but i hung it tn anyway. don't think i have to worry about leaf burn. house burning down maybe.
> these $16 ones are suppose to be 70watts and the viparspectra are 120. idk, seems the vipars are twice as bright.


Check, check, is this thing on!!! You won't need the UV glasses for those lights.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 11, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Check, check, is this thing on!!! You won't need the UV glasses for those lights.


i know right.
4.6 stars on amazon with pictures of people growng stuff.
omg, if they had a vipar they'd u know what themselves.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 12, 2021)

Price: $53.49

Code: 50X9NECR

Link: https://amzn.to/3ySv4a0

Note: Grow Tent, 48"x48"x80"

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Aug 12, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i know right.
> 4.6 stars on amazon with pictures of people growng stuff.
> omg, if they had a vipar they'd u know what themselves.


As I found out with my critical review of SZHLUX lights getting blocked, Amazon sellers can get bad reviews blocked.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> As I found out with my critical review of SZHLUX lights getting blocked, Amazon sellers can get bad reviews blocked.


i put my lux meter on it a little while ago.
it registered like 160 onthe 100 scale and the vipars were 1500 at six inches away.
so yeah, they're junk. 
i don't clone but they might be good for that. about 4 times stronger than a little cfl.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $53.49
> 
> Code: 50X9NECR
> 
> ...


better to have spares in boxes ready to go if i plan poorly. thanks marq


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> better to have spares in boxes ready to go if i plan poorly. thanks marq


I agree. No problem.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Price: $3.30

Code: 7098BLKH

Link: https://amzn.to/3yE4uS5

Note: 3Gal grow bags. 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.30
> 
> Code: 7098BLKH
> 
> ...


The red stitching and price almost drew me in, but I still have too many.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Price: $40

Code: 40JWLLDG

Link: https://amzn.to/37HSAuF

Note: 100 watts, 14.5 x 11.8 x 2.6 inches

Photos:


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2021)

LeFreshinsoft?
Pounded the bench laughing on that


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

hillbill said:


> LeFreshinsoft?
> Pounded the bench laughing on that


Bet they have the best dryer sheets on amazon.


----------



## BucketGrower (Aug 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $40
> 
> Code: 40JWLLDG
> 
> ...


Has anyone purchased this light or the stronger version? Seems like a neat light with solid aluminum and a dimmer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 13, 2021)

BucketGrower said:


> Has anyone purchased this light or the stronger version? Seems like a neat light with solid aluminum and a dimmer.


It appears to be a knockoff of a Viparspectra P1000. For $40, it's likely worth buying as a disposable light, but highly doubt they are lm301b diodes as advertised.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It appears to be a knockoff of a Viparspectra P1000. For $40, it's likely worth buying as a disposable light, but highly doubt they are lm301b diodes as advertised.


At 100 watts it should say BIC on it


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 13, 2021)

i think the company making those cheap lights are making these meters.
there was a 50% off making this kill o watt knock off $5
eecoo Electricity Usage Monitor, 0.000KWh-9999 KWh Power Meter Plug 0-16A Intelligent Digital Power Monitor Meter with LCD Display, Energy Watt Voltage Amps Meter for Energy Saving(#2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FMQHPCX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_4802BSRK1T0SND2WC0N8


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Price: $140

Code: BARRINA30 

Link: https://amzn.to/3yP70Fk

Note: 200 watts, ‎15.36 x 15.63 x 0.2 inches (?)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Price: $16.80

Code: N7OYE7RT 

Link: https://amzn.to/3yP70Fk

Note: 24 watts(?) 16.33 x 7.87 x 1.57 inches 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $16.80
> 
> Code: N7OYE7RT
> 
> ...


Reviews: This light isn't that bright for 2000 watts

Me:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Price: $120

Code: 50YJBZID

Link: https://amzn.to/3sgFcXL

Note: 220 watts, "Samsung diodes", meanwell driver, Osram, 25.7 x 11.6 x 4.6 inches.

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Aug 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $120
> 
> Code: 50YJBZID
> 
> ...


Have you got a code for the KORAY g4000 LED 400w light? I tried this code on the 400w, but it doesn't work in that one.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 13, 2021)

So I have the szhlux 400 watt. I just started vegging this plant about 2 weeks ago. Took a few days for the roots to hit the res but once they did, she has started really taking off. I don't have it at full power yet but the growth in veg has been pretty impressive. She's bulked up considerably in just a couple days. I'll update when I flip and again after flower, but so far for veg, I give it a 8!

It makes black lines in the pics for some reason.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Have you got a code for the KORAY g4000 LED 400w light? I tried this code on the 400w, but it doesn't work in that one.


I don't at the moment but I can look around once I make it home.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I don't at the moment but I can look around once I make it home.


Well.....I've really got too many extra lights right now, but but but if you post it, I might just end up with too many +1. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Well.....I've really got too many extra lights right now, but but but if you post it, I might just end up with too many +1. Hahaha!!!


Haven't seen anything pop up yet. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> light update.
> i don't think u could grow anything with these. maybe on a windowsill, but i hung it tn anyway. don't think i have to worry about leaf burn. house burning down maybe.
> these $16 ones are suppose to be 70watts and the viparspectra are 120. idk, seems the vipars are twice as bright.


yeah these are total junk. one reviewer said they pulled 23 watts and the $5 kill o watt knock off meter that i bought to check says 23.8. long ways from 70watts.
on the other hand, this little $5 meter is fun. vipar 1500 pulling 155 and vipar 1000 pulling 125.
got one of those far red mrhua lights and it pulls 40watts, another lie.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 15, 2021)

Price: $41.99

Code: 2012NIZQ

Link: https://amzn.to/3CT1bc2

Note: 100 watts, Samsung 281 diodes, SOSEN Driver. 15.35 x 13.98 x 4.76 inches

Photos:


----------



## SRT_designs (Aug 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $16.80
> 
> Code: N7OYE7RT
> 
> ...


When I try to click on the link it brings me to a different light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 15, 2021)

SRT_designs said:


> When I try to click on the link it brings me to a different light.


Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out.



Edit: Without looking at the post that was mentioned I thought it was about the most recent light, which it wasn't. So here is the link for the light intended for that post. (Days later)





Amazon.com : BUDDYGO Grow Lights Led Plant Growing Lamps with 3 Modes Dimmable Full Spectrum Grow Lamp, Indoor Plants Growth Light : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : BUDDYGO Grow Lights Led Plant Growing Lamps with 3 Modes Dimmable Full Spectrum Grow Lamp, Indoor Plants Growth Light : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 15, 2021)

Well shit, I just found a crazy cheap deal. $45 after the discount and coupon for a Vipar P600. Not too shabby.






Amazon.com : LED Grow Light, VIPARSPECTRA P600 LED Grow Light with Samsung LEDs (Includes IR) 2x2ft Coverage, Full Spectrum Dimmable Plant Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Veg Flower Four for 4x4ft 300pcs LEDs : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : LED Grow Light, VIPARSPECTRA P600 LED Grow Light with Samsung LEDs (Includes IR) 2x2ft Coverage, Full Spectrum Dimmable Plant Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Veg Flower Four for 4x4ft 300pcs LEDs : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dimmable 1000W hps/mh w/ ballast, reflector, hanging straps, & timer for $100not sure if I’m reading it right or not but pretty sure it also comes with MH & HPS bulb









iPower 1000 Watt Digital Grow Light Kit


iPower 1000 Watt Digital Grow Light Kit




tools.woot.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
Price: $90

Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3AQIYdF

Note: 400 watts, mean well driver, "Samsung LEDs", 26.37 x 21.65 x 5.11 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

Price: $64

Code: 60WBS5HE

Link: https://amzn.to/3yRfA6n

Note: 200 watts, meanwell driver, "Samsung diodes", 21.65 x 12.59 x 5.11 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

Price: $18

Code: 60WBS5HE + coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3g7b1gV

Note: 100 watts, Samsung diodes, meanwell driver, 

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...


@Marq1340 the posts are missing links. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 the posts are missing links. The suspense is killing me!


What do you think? Zero reviews but they are prime shipped. 

"400 watts" for under $100 is at least worth some closet space.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> What do you think? Zero reviews but they are prime shipped.
> 
> "400 watts" for under $100 is at least worth some closet space.


Too good to be true? The szhlux 400 watt wasn't even that cheap. Lol


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> What do you think? Zero reviews but they are prime shipped.
> 
> "400 watts" for under $100 is at least worth some closet space.


man, that 135lum/w efficiency seems a bit low though  (does IR/Red affect this number a lot?) I feel like you have spoiled us too much to where I'm being too picky. I'm hoping for more of a bar style vs these board styles but this is a hard one. Even the driver cost more than the price of this entire set up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Too good to be true? The szhlux 400 watt wasn't even that cheap. Lol


Wasn't it like $80? I would try it if I wasn't already overstocked.


----------



## RottyRzr (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Where do you enter that code and where is the $30 coupon. When I click the amazon link it shows $299.00


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 16, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> Where do you enter that code and where is the $30 coupon. When I click the amazon link it shows $299.00


Might need prime? to clip the $30 coupon

Enter the other coupon code on final checkout page. - Should be available to all.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Damn it! I couldn't resist this one. Another light for the discount inventory. I'll post a review when I get it. Thanks @Marq1340 !!!


----------



## Tracker (Aug 16, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> Where do you enter that code and where is the $30 coupon. When I click the amazon link it shows $299.00


When you select a payment method at checkout, there's a place to enter coupon codes. The code worked for me.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> Where do you enter that code and where is the $30 coupon. When I click the amazon link it shows $299.00


Clip the coupon on the main page

And enter the promo code at check out/ buy now


----------



## Tracker (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Wasn't it like $80? I would try it if I wasn't already overstocked.


The 400w SZHLUX was $80 with the @Marq1340 discount.

BTW I got a replacement light bar from them today. Haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> When you select a payment method at checkout, there's a place to enter coupon codes. The code worked for me.


No problem. 
Let us know! Seems like another light you'll be the first to review for us.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Might need prime? to clip the $30 coupon
> 
> Enter the other coupon code on final checkout page. - Should be available to all.
> 
> View attachment 4966399


Didn't think about that. Yes I believe you would need prime for the extra $30 off coupon.


----------



## RottyRzr (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Just ordered! I don't "need" another light right now but at this price I cant pass it up. Besides, it'll be nice to have a back-up if needed!
Thanks for the code.


----------



## unreal1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Couldn't pass on this! Thank you.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 16, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> Just ordered! I don't "need" another light right now but at this price I cant pass it up. Besides, it'll be nice to have a back-up if needed!
> Thanks for the code.





unreal1 said:


> Couldn't pass on this! Thank you.


No problem. Fingers crossed it's as good as they claim.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Wasn't it like $80? I would try it if I wasn't already overstocked.


I paid 155 for mine. Still a good deal.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> The 400w SZHLUX was $80 with the @Marq1340 discount.
> 
> BTW I got a replacement light bar from them today. Haven't tested it yet.


Ok, maybe it was then. I thought I paid 155.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 17, 2021)

LED Grow Light,Bozily ProV2 3x3ft 4x4ft Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Light, Plant Grow Light with Remote Control,Sunlike Full Spectrum Plant Light for Hydroponics Commercial Planting, 1-24H Timer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08H24H41B/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_V78P9CPHZW3RTXRB1QDJ


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> LED Grow Light,Bozily ProV2 3x3ft 4x4ft Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Light, Plant Grow Light with Remote Control,Sunlike Full Spectrum Plant Light for Hydroponics Commercial Planting, 1-24H Timer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08H24H41B/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_V78P9CPHZW3RTXRB1QDJ


I dunno how to post like marq, but I thought this was kinda interesting.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 17, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> LED Grow Light,Bozily ProV2 3x3ft 4x4ft Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Light, Plant Grow Light with Remote Control,Sunlike Full Spectrum Plant Light for Hydroponics Commercial Planting, 1-24H Timer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08H24H41B/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_V78P9CPHZW3RTXRB1QDJ


Decent price $144
185W
Unknown Driver
Unknown SMDs chips
Sweet heatsink
Comes with Remote

The $64 200watt is probably the better deal from yesterday. (still works but the 400 watt no longer has the extra $30 off)
Mean well driver (supposedly)
Samsung SMDs (supposedly)
Not a fancy heatsink so may run hot
But has a dimmer if you feel like max is too hot.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 17, 2021)

Price: $144

Code: clip 10% off

Link: https://amzn.to/2Uq30fj

Note: 185 watts, dimmable, timer remote, separatable, 16.53 x 15.75 x 1.45 inches

Photos:

Courtesy Of: @Hollatchaboy


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 17, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Decent price $144
> 185W
> Unknown Driver
> Unknown SMDs chips
> ...


I noticed they removed the coupon this morning. Double discounts don't last long.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I noticed they removed the coupon this morning. Double discounts don't last long.


They had just sent me the notification when I posted it. It's way off my radar, but figured it may be helpful for somebody else. Maybe veggies?


----------



## clay32 (Aug 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I noticed they removed the coupon this morning. Double discounts don't last long.


i checked this morning and now there is a 15$ coupon plus code still worked thanks marq


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $64
> 
> Code: 60WBS5HE
> 
> ...


Even cheaper now.

Clip $10
$58


----------



## Tracker (Aug 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Even cheaper now.
> 
> Clip $10
> $58


Dammit man!!!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Even cheaper now.
> 
> Clip $10
> $58


I just bought it.... damn it! Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2021)

@Marq1340 needs to quit posting shit, or im gonna have a bunch of lights and no money! Lol


----------



## Tracker (Aug 18, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> @Marq1340 needs to quit posting shit, or im gonna have a bunch of lights and no money! Lol


I feel that! My wife was like, "what's this other light amazon just dropped off?"


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 18, 2021)

Dammit, I'm going broke, from saving money!!!


----------



## RottyRzr (Aug 18, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> Just ordered! I don't "need" another light right now but at this price I cant pass it up. Besides, it'll be nice to have a back-up if needed!
> Thanks for the code.


The light arrived today by USPS. I don't plan on using it right away but I opened it up to make sure it works in case I needed to return it. Some minor assembly was needed such as connecting the AC cord and attaching the ON/OFF/Dimmer cord. I plugged it in and the wife wanted to know if they needed to see it from the moon! It was adjusted for full power and it lit up the living room like a hospital operating room! The dimmer worked extremely well with no obvious jumps in brightness. Very linear operation. I don't know about the diodes but the drivers are the same Meanwell drivers that are on my Spider Farmer SF 4000. Seems to be well worth the $100.

Thanks again Marq1340!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> The light arrived today by USPS. I don't plan on using it right away but I opened it up to make sure it works in case I needed to return it. Some minor assembly was needed such as connecting the AC cord and attaching the ON/OFF/Dimmer cord. I plugged it in and the wife wanted to know if they needed to see it from the moon! It was adjusted for full power and it lit up the living room like a hospital operating room! The dimmer worked extremely well with no obvious jumps in brightness. Very linear operation. I don't know about the diodes but the drivers are the same Meanwell drivers that are on my Spider Farmer SF 4000. Seems to be well worth the $100.
> 
> Thanks again Marq1340!


Glad to hear that. Any pictures?


----------



## RottyRzr (Aug 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Glad to hear that. Any pictures?


I didnt even think of taking any pics and boxed it back up. I'll try to get a couple pics later.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 18, 2021)

Well, dammit again, I just bought a second 200W and then the 400W, Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## Tracker (Aug 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


****Upon further inspection, I see that the S/N labels on the drivers are not fully intact (zoom in on pics). That is quite concerning for me. I sent this picture to MeanWell to see if they can confirm authenticity of the drivers. I will update this if I hear from them***

Because of the above and the scratches on the housing of the driver, I cannot give this light good reviews until I hear from MeanWell and the seller.*

Here's my review of this light 400w PANDVILLOW.

I think It's a steal of a deal at the $90+tax price with the discount code and clippable coupon. Thanks @Marq1340

Build quality seems solid. Heatsink is flat 4mm thickness. Dimmer has smooth, infinitely adjustable action.

I think this is a nice addition to my discount grow light hoarder stash.

Packaging is good. It does say "Grow Light" in small text approx 1/4" height in two places on the sides, so not super stealth.




One driver has a scuff mark on the side, so it got dinged around or dropped in the factory. Worked fine. I won't be returning it, but I'll notify the vendor.


Pulls 395w at the wall on max setting.


Light turning on


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2021)

I didn't know about the 400 watt! I just bought it! Lol.... hopefully I can cancel the other one. It's was $112 for me though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I didn't know about the 400 watt! I just bought it! Lol.... hopefully I can cancel the other one. It's was $112 for me though.


Then again, maybe I'll keep that one too! Lol....I need to start selling some of the others. Lol


----------



## Tracker (Aug 18, 2021)

I edited my review because I noticed more issues that raise questions about the drivers. If you bought any of the lights from PANDVILLOW please post pics of the drivers. Maybe the issue is only on the light I got.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2021)

Tracker said:


> ****Upon further inspection, I see that the S/N labels on the drivers are not fully intact (zoom in on pics). That is quite concerning for me. I sent this picture to MeanWell to see if they can confirm authenticity of the drivers. I will update this if I hear from them***
> 
> Because of the above and the scratches on the housing of the driver, I cannot give this light good reviews until I hear from MeanWell and the seller.*
> 
> ...


This must have been what crashed the site earlier. Let us know if they reply.


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 19, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I edited my review because I noticed more issues that raise questions about the drivers. If you bought any of the lights from PANDVILLOW please post pics of the drivers. Maybe the issue is only on the light I got.
> 
> 
> Tracker said:
> ...


----------



## OSBuds (Aug 19, 2021)

Tracker said:


> S/N labels on the drivers are not fully intact


They must be Grey Market parts.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't understand! You buy one of the cheapest if not thee cheapest 400 watt lights and then have the audacity to start checking S/N and quality? WTF do you really expect? You get what you pay for is a phrase that has earned its place in the history books. If your gonna check wattage at the wall and serial numbers then you need to pay the cost up front and shop quality from the beginning from a reputable company.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> I don't understand! You buy one of the cheapest if not thee cheapest 400 watt lights and then have the audacity to start checking S/N and quality? WTF do you really expect? You get what you pay for is a phrase that has earned its place in the history books. If your gonna check wattage at the wall and serial numbers then you need to pay the cost up front and shop quality from the beginning from a reputable company.


I see nothing wrong with finding out what value you got for your money. If he was complaining, well that would be different, but I don't believe he's complaining.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 19, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> I don't understand! You buy one of the cheapest if not thee cheapest 400 watt lights and then have the audacity to start checking S/N and quality? WTF do you really expect? You get what you pay for is a phrase that has earned its place in the history books. If your gonna check wattage at the wall and serial numbers then you need to pay the cost up front and shop quality from the beginning from a reputable company.


I understand the concept of get what you pay for. I paid for the product as advertised. I believe that is what was offered, so that's what I paid for.

I post a review so others can see some possibly useful info about the product. The info in my post, like power draw at the wall, is pretty standard for this product category. The S/N is an observation that piqued my interest, so I decided to report on it and pursue it further.

I'm still waiting for response from the vendor and MeanWell.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 19, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> I don't understand! You buy one of the cheapest if not thee cheapest 400 watt lights and then have the audacity to start checking S/N and quality? WTF do you really expect? You get what you pay for is a phrase that has earned its place in the history books. If your gonna check wattage at the wall and serial numbers then you need to pay the cost up front and shop quality from the beginning from a reputable company.


I don't do much shopping without coupons(groceries included), but if I were to buy something at a discount and it was expired, faulty, or I was mislead then I would definitely want to get to the bottom of it. 
Keep in mind before the promo code this light cost more than $300, and for all we know its a driver that's known to cause fires but they relabeled it. 

I consider @Tracker The Discounted Light Whisperer, not because he can't get his hands on the ultra expensive lights but goes through the motions so others don't necessarily have to. 


Hollatchaboy said:


> I see nothing wrong with finding out what value you got for your money. If he was complaining, well that would be different, but I don't believe he's complaining.


Honestly I would. Hate being lied to.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I understand the concept of get what you pay for. I paid for the product as advertised. I believe that is what was offered, so that's what I paid for.
> 
> I post a review so others can see some possibly useful info about the product. The info in my post, like power draw at the wall, is pretty standard for this product category. The S/N is an observation that piqued my interest, so I decided to report on it and pursue it further.
> 
> I'm still waiting for response from the vendor and MeanWell.


Well, I appreciate the review, and as you stated, I bought it knowing full well that it may be disappointing. Its nice to know if there's at least something that can be used on another light.


----------



## TheEggMan123 (Aug 19, 2021)

I also bought this light, I got it for $130. With the discount code (the coupon expired) I recently upgraded my tent to a 5x5 and needed something to sit next to my sf-2000 spider farmer light. If this light does half of what they say for the price I paid , I’ll be happy


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2021)

Just a heads up. If you put one each of the 400W, 200W, and 100W in your cart and use the code, then go to checkout, it works on all 3 at the same time (and so do the individual coupons). Total price for all three lights (700 total watts) after coupons and discounts: $184.99


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

I got a bit of a scratched up driver as well on the 200w, but the numbers are readable. Doesn't look as bad as what the other member posted.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

I got my 200 watt tonight...... here's the label on mine.....


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I don't do much shopping without coupons(groceries included), but if I were to buy something at a discount and it was expired, faulty, or I was mislead then I would definitely want to get to the bottom of it.
> Keep in mind before the promo code this light cost more than $300, and for all we know its a driver that's known to cause fires but they relabeled it.
> 
> I consider @Tracker The Discounted Light Whisperer, not because he can't get his hands on the ultra expensive lights but goes through the motions so others don't necessarily have to.
> ...


Bro it says no nosie so why u bein nosie


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

It's heavy. Feels like it could be decent. Can anybody identify the diodes by picture?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> It's heavy. Feels like it could be decent. Can anybody identify the diodes by picture?


They look like 301s but would need to see a close up to confirm


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> They look like 301s but would need to see a close up to confirm


How about this.....


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How about this.....
> View attachment 4968647


If you really got in on one or a few I could tell you for certain but I’m 90% sure those are 301s. The edges should be slightly rounded. The closest knockoff diode has three square corners and one corner with two 45s and a small flat section in between


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you really got in on one or a few I could tell you for certain but I’m 90% sure those are 301s. The edges should be slightly rounded. The closest knockoff diode has three square corners and one corner with two 45s and a small flat section in between


I scoped one.....


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

That's not a 301b. Right?


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I personally prefer when the Mars Hydro chicks suck _me_ off at the BBQ..


Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Full Metal Jacket


Me love you long time


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Me love you long time


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That's not a 301b. Right?


Nope, couldn’t make it out from a distance but those are definitely not 301s


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 19, 2021)

I must say a word of appreciation for this thread. I got a new clone light, and a replacement for my sf2000 if it goes out, even if it is a bit sketchy. The 100watt has been running for a few days in my tent and nothing has burned down yet! Thank you @Marq1340


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 19, 2021)

Maybe this will help. 
LM301-B (180-200+ lm/w)

LM301-A
( flip chip tech) red dot. 150 lm/w


** a bunch of budget companies try to pass the 301a as B


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


>


I know....a lil inappropriate maybe, but I mean no harm. It's in the movie. Lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Me love you long time


She says to me..you so big I charge you double


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

So in the pic I took, there's 2 squares in the center of the diode. The Samsung have only 1.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> She says to me..you so big I care you double


You too buku


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 19, 2021)

They make a LM301-Z too . I don't know what that looks like but it's the budget 301


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 19, 2021)

This thread does kick ass.....keep up the good work @Marq1340


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 19, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> This thread does kick ass.....keep up the good work @Marq1340


I agree. Keep it up Marq.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> They make a LM301-Z too . I don't know what that looks like but it's the budget 301


Looks like the 301z has rounded corners?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m sure as most of you already know 90% of these Amazon lights are just rebranded warehouse lights. They will do the job, just not nearly as well as horticulture specific lighting. That said they definey serve a purpose


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Looks like the 301z has rounded corners?
> View attachment 4968679


Yeah I haven't seen one in person yet. Decent lm/w. I've got lm301c (rectangles) that have the 2 white spots. But yours are square so I have no clue. Osram?
*lm561c


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 19, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> She says to me..you so big I charge you double


"Nó bự quá"


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 19, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Yeah I haven't seen one in person yet. Decent lm/w. I've got lm301c (rectangles) that have the 2 white spots. But yours are square so I have no clue. Osram?


Probably not even those. Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I agree. Keep it up Marq.





JustBlazin said:


> This thread does kick ass.....keep up the good work @Marq1340





Rsawr said:


> I must say a word of appreciation for this thread. I got a new clone light, and a replacement for my sf2000 if it goes out, even if it is a bit sketchy. The 100watt has been running for a few days in my tent and nothing has burned down yet! Thank you @Marq1340


Thanks guys. I'll use this as motivation for my next search.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for posting the deals! So far I have bought many fabric pots, and a Lefreshinsoft light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 20, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Thanks for posting the deals! So far I have bought many fabric pots, and a Lefreshinsoft light.


Glad I could help out. I have a fabric pot situation as well.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Glad I could help out. I have a fabric pot situation as well.


Hey! I've got surplus fabric pots over here if you need! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey! I've got surplus fabric pots over here if you need! Hahahahaha!


 I've got a suspicion that most of us are sitting on surplus!!!


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 20, 2021)

Picked up a pair of large blown glass Aquaglobes at a Lowes Monday, some stores still have them in stock for $10/pair, so far i like them.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Aug 20, 2021)

Fell down the reddit hole today and thought this might belong here as we talk about getting what you pay for. I feel like a lot of these fall into this category but they work and don't seem to be killing anyone so it is what it is I guess. Won't stop me from picking up the next marq deal 

HandsOnComplexity/comments/oxji6e


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Fell down the reddit hole today and thought this might belong here as we talk about getting what you pay for. I feel like a lot of these fall into this category but they work and don't seem to be killing anyone so it is what it is I guess. Won't stop me from picking up the next marq deal
> 
> HandsOnComplexity/comments/oxji6e


If there was a major problem with them, I feel like there would have to be some kinda investigation into them.


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Fell down the reddit hole today and thought this might belong here as we talk about getting what you pay for. I feel like a lot of these fall into this category but they work and don't seem to be killing anyone so it is what it is I guess. Won't stop me from picking up the next marq deal
> 
> HandsOnComplexity/comments/oxji6e


Wouldn’t the metal hanging clips complete a circuit defeating the thermal pads insulation? (I am obviously not an EE)


----------



## Tracker (Aug 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Fell down the reddit hole today and thought this might belong here as we talk about getting what you pay for. I feel like a lot of these fall into this category but they work and don't seem to be killing anyone so it is what it is I guess. Won't stop me from picking up the next marq deal
> 
> HandsOnComplexity/comments/oxji6e


That's a worthwhile read.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 20, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Wouldn’t the metal hanging clips complete a circuit defeating the thermal pads insulation? (I am obviously not an EE)


I need to pull it out and inspect better, but the outside of the driver case should be bonded to common, and everything else that can get energized should have a conductive path to the outside of the driver case...thus everything is bonded to common. This way, there is a conductive path to common ground for any stray charges.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I need to pull it out and inspect better, but the outside of the driver case should be bonded to common, and everything else that gets energized should have a conductive path to the outside of the driver case...thus everything is bonded to common. This way, there is a conductive path to common ground for any stray charges.


I got my 400 watt tonight. Drivers look the same as my 200. I'm guessing you never got word from manufacturer or Meanwell?


----------



## Tracker (Aug 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I got my 400 watt tonight. Drivers look the same as my 200. I'm guessing you never got word from manufacturer or Meanwell?


I contacted MeanWell through their main [email protected] posted on their websites contact us page. They responded yesterday and said they are forwarding the issue to the right office in the US to look into it. I will post anything of interest.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I contacted MeanWell through their main [email protected] posted on their websites contact us page. They responded yesterday and said they are forwarding the issue to the right office in the US to look into it. I will post anything of interest.


Cool man. You're very thorough! Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Anybody know of any deals on dehueys?


----------



## Tracker (Aug 20, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Cool man. You're very thorough! Lol


After reading that reddit post, I'm ashamed to say I never did bonding checks on any of my lights or other grow gear. That's a common thing I do for work.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I need to pull it out and inspect better, but the outside of the driver case should be bonded to common, and everything else that can get energized should have a conductive path to the outside of the driver case...thus everything is bonded to common. This way, there is a conductive path to common ground for any stray charges.


I checked, and on my PANDVILLOW 400w all PCB's, heatsink, driver enclosures all return to common ground.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I checked, and on my PANDVILLOW 400w all PCB's, heatsink, driver enclosures all return to common ground.


Thanks man! That's really good to know!


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I checked, and on my PANDVILLOW 400w all PCB's, heatsink, driver enclosures all return to common ground.


I have a SF1000 with XLG driver that I didn't even think about looking at. It has Spanish all over it as well. It must just be a Mexico distributor/vendor w/ a better price??


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I checked, and on my PANDVILLOW 400w all PCB's, heatsink, driver enclosures all return to common ground.


Just saw your official review.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 21, 2021)

Price: $5.39

Code: GM7G-LVYLK9-FNN6AG + 40% coupon (Single use code, don't enter it if you don't plan on buying)

Link: https://amzn.to/3gjWO00

Note: "Organic plant food." Looks like it isn't enough for one single auto(if its even useful), but it is 80% off.




Should be able to get more codes from "jump send . com"

Photos:


----------



## Millo (Aug 21, 2021)

Free CBD Oil 2.5%
Use code EP5KXARL at checkout


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 21, 2021)

I do gotta admit, it's pretty bright! The dimmer works well, the heatsink is pretty heavy duty. I think I might switch out the szhlux 400 watt with this one come time to flower. The spectrum on this one seems redder. The only concern I have is the power cord is kinda thin compared to my 400 watt timber.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 21, 2021)

And since I got the 200 watt board also, I have a flower light for the 4x4! I wish I could daisy chain them.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2021)

Get the Photone app for your phone, Migro tested it and found it quite accurate, not perfect but very close to high price meters and I have found it valuable in assessing various lighting. I recommend it.
Very reasonable and improves constantly. Check Migro on YouTube.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 22, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Get the Photone app for your phone, Migro tested it and found it quite accurate, not perfect but very close to high price meters and I have found it valuable in assessing various lighting. I recommend it.
> Very reasonable and improves constantly. Check Migro on YouTube.


I literally was just watching a video on that from someone else that wasn't migro. I've seen his video before too


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2021)

My phone shows within 100k on advertised k rating on every light I have tried it on. Take the pay version for a month or two, incredibly interesting.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 22, 2021)

hillbill said:


> My phone shows within 100k on advertised k rating on every light I have tried it on. Take the pay version for a month or two, incredibly interesting.


I'll give it a try at lights on. Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'll give it a try at lights on. Thanks!


Making the simple defuser and using it is essential!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 22, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Making the simple defuser and using it is essential!


For sure!


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 22, 2021)

i use perlite in my regular garden as well as my canna garden so i found myself needing to make a trip to the hardware store or buying more online every 6 months or so, until i got one of the gigantic fuckers. This is enough perlite to fill a damn beanbag chair. Got this thing a year ago and it will probably last another 2 or 3.

https://www.amazon.com/PVP-Industries-PVP105408-120-Quarts/dp/B07S4FTPYB/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=perlite&qid=1629660098&sr=8-7


----------



## clay32 (Aug 22, 2021)

for perlite if your close to one of these places its hard to beet the price 18.00 for 4 cu ft
i havent checked on shipping






Therm-O-Rock Perlite Coarse | Hummert International


This lightweight Perlite provides superb aeration and moisture retention when mixed in with other soil materials. Perlite supports root growth and retains moisture, air, and nutrients which it releases as plants grow. Also suitable for hydroponic greenhouses. Can be made very low-density as...




www.hummert.com


----------



## yinyang814 (Aug 22, 2021)

I saw my local Ace Hardware selling 3.8cf bales of Pro-Mix HP for $29.99. Decent price for that stuff?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2021)

Got a 4 cu ft bag at a local unofficial grower supply store fo $30 this spring. Been paying $47 or so at nurseries for years.


----------



## yinyang814 (Aug 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got a 4 cu ft bag at a local unofficial grower supply store fo $30 this spring. Been paying $47 or so at nurseries for years.


Good to know, thanks! I might as well pick up another then! I'm just finishing up a coco grow using MegaCrop 2 Part and I wanted to try out peat instead.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got a 4 cu ft bag at a local unofficial grower supply store fo $30 this spring. Been paying $47 or so at nurseries for years.


 Nice deal! Very rural here so all I hear is "supply chain dude, sorry. I finally gave up and purchased from Amazon, $37.00. Won't grow without it!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

Site says it should work on the 220w but it doesn't.. 
Price: $42.49

Code: 502WRQJO

Link: https://amzn.to/3DdPexM

Note: 100 watts, claims to use Samsung diodes in one photo, looks solid for 100 watts

Photos:


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Site says it should work on the 220w but it doesn't..
> Price: $42.49
> 
> Code: 502WRQJO
> ...


not a fan of the cheap china stuff. 100w? not good for much man. Seedlings/clones maybe, but even my seedling light is stronger


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> not a fan of the cheap china stuff. 100w? not good for much man. Seedlings/clones maybe, but even my seedling light is stronger


Cool.


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Site says it should work on the 220w but it doesn't..
> Price: $42.49
> 
> Code: 502WRQJO
> ...


Anyone know where to get driver mounts like that?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 23, 2021)

@Marq1340 you got a hookup for a air purifier,preferably hepa for 150-250sq ft area ?

I want one for my spare bedroom that has my cat litter bins in it, those cats kick up a lot of dust. I have to dust shelves every week, I’m worried about dust in my grow room next door.
I have a carbon filter feeding air into my grow area but I’d rather not have it clogged with dust


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 23, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> not a fan of the cheap china stuff. 100w? not good for much man. Seedlings/clones maybe, but even my seedling light is stronger


X4 and you got 400 watt light for $200.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> @Marq1340 you got a hookup for a air purifier,preferably hepa for 150-250sq ft area ?
> 
> I want one for my spare bedroom that has my cat litter bins in it, those cats kick up a lot of dust. I have to dust shelves every week, I’m worried about dust in my grow room next door.
> I have a carbon filter feeding air into my grow area but I’d rather not have it clogged with dust


I picked up a couple a few months back. I'll let you know what I see today.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I picked up a couple a few months back. I'll let you know what I see today.


Thank you very much your the best!
You own one or two?
How often do you need to replace filters?
I’m fine buying backups I’m wondering if the replacement filters cost should be something I pay attention to when buying them.

Lol this will sound and is stupid but I don’t really care about air quality in my home…I don’t smoke indoors I sweep and vacuum regularly,change my furnace filter often etc, My air is pretty clean.
it’s just the cat litter room, I'm willing to CLR the filters or something and reuse them I just want the dust from the room caught


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Thank you very much your the best!
> You own one or two?
> How often do you need to replace filters?
> I’m fine buying backups I’m wondering if the replacement filters cost should be something I pay attention to when buying them.
> ...


The main hepa filter lasts a year or two, the wraparound carbon pre-filters last 3-6 months. I find replacement filters on Amazon for less than half manufacturers price and they work fine. Got both the round and rectangular models, no preference.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> not a fan of the cheap china stuff. 100w? not good for much man. Seedlings/clones maybe, but even my seedling light is stronger


I put three cheap 100w panels in a 2x4, I’ll let everyone know how that goes.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> @Marq1340 you got a hookup for a air purifier,preferably hepa for 150-250sq ft area ?
> 
> I want one for my spare bedroom that has my cat litter bins in it, those cats kick up a lot of dust. I have to dust shelves every week, I’m worried about dust in my grow room next door.
> I have a carbon filter feeding air into my grow area but I’d rather not have it clogged with dust


Price: $25.99

Code: 40FND77O

Link: https://amzn.to/386zOgB

Note: white filter is $25.99. 8.66 x 8.66 x 15.94 inches. 

Photos:


Price: $40.42

Code: LOMP89M6

Link: https://amzn.to/3zaYKQ8

Note: (first off lmao)14.65 x 9.65 x 8.82 inches. H13 hepa filter

Photos:


Price: $17

Code: vipon code + $20 off (NCXD-NB85NW-54VKAW) single use

Link: https://amzn.to/3mrUoQQ

Note: Have you downloaded vipon or costed their site? I would honestly buy this one just based on the price

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm certain there are better deals elsewhere, or even on Amazon through sales or lightning deals, but these three are what caught my eye.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Thank you very much your the best!
> You own one or two?
> How often do you need to replace filters?
> I’m fine buying backups I’m wondering if the replacement filters cost should be something I pay attention to when buying them.
> ...


Have you tried a different kitty litter? Just a suggestion, and I know cats can be picky but a different litter might be easier than using an air cleaner.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> You own one or two?


Yep, got both free through lightning deals with coupon, and promo codes.


WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> How often do you need to replace filters?
> 
> I’m fine buying backups I’m wondering if the replacement filters cost should be something I pay attention to when buying them.


Both recommend 3-6 months replacements. I only started using them last month, and since I only use them sparingly I'm shooting for a year.



WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Lol this will sound and is stupid but I don’t really care about air quality in my home…I don’t smoke indoors I sweep and vacuum regularly,change my furnace filter often etc, My air is pretty clean.
> 
> it’s just the cat litter room, I'm willing to CLR the filters or something and reuse them I just want the dust from the room caught


As long as it works then it's a good plan to me.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2021)

Like higher priced, higher quality or as cheap as it gets, or somewhere in-between, Marq is doin his bit to prompt competition.
Cool.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 23, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Have you tried a different kitty litter? Just a suggestion, and I know cats can be picky but a different litter might be easier than using an air cleaner.


I used to date a rep for one of the two biggest pet/ag suppliers in Canada.
So I got dels on everything, Tried cornhusk stuff they wouldn’t use it,they would use the expensive walnut shell stuff but that’s not a cost option for me now. They use the pelleted recycled newspaper but you can’t scoop that you just gotta dump,clean and replace every time.
Clay is pretty much what I’m stuck with unless my current relationship goes down the drain and I met a new pet rep lol.
She was crazy as F in the long run but $13cad a gallon of 99%iso I miss that ahahah


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I put three cheap 100w panels in a 2x4, I’ll let everyone know how that goes.


interested to see.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

Overkill eases the mind.
Price: $71

Code: FN9EH5DB

Link: https://amzn.to/3gqn4pR

Note: H13 HEPA filter, 4-stage filtering, 13 x 6.7 x 20 inches, changes are twice an hour in a room as large as 1150ft.

Photos:


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Overkill eases the mind.
> Price: $71
> 
> Code: FN9EH5DB
> ...


If the price is right and the filter cost is low it would make sense to get a bigger unit to need to replace less often


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

When I started writing this I thought it was for 4x... But sense I already wrote it out I'll just post it.
Price: $6.99

Code: 50HR43MJ + clip $2 off

Link: https://amzn.to/3msN2wM

Note: 12.56 x 12.36 x 3.39 inches should fit most five gallon pots I believe.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ok. I should get this since im starting a new *deep inhale* grow tomorrow.
Price: $16.49

Code: 5039KM3L

Link: https://amzn.to/3zgnypN

Note: Six stands. Approximate Dimensions: 9.1*4 Inches. coated, up to 50lbs.

Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Ok. I should get this since im starting a new *deep inhale* grow tomorrow.
> Price: $16.49
> 
> Code: 5039KM3L
> ...


Good for you man and good luck on the grow!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Good for you man and good luck on the grow!


Thanks.
I know you are hydro but feel free to stop by my thread and drop some knowledge.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Thanks.
> I know you are hydro but feel free to stop by my thread and drop some knowledge.


Yo link your thread bro i’ll put her in watch


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Yo link your thread bro i’ll put her in watch


Thank you.
It'll be here sometime tomorrow https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-dont-know-wtf-im-doing-here.1045716/


----------



## mile.high (Aug 23, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Dimmable 1000W hps/mh w/ ballast, reflector, hanging straps, & timer for $100not sure if I’m reading it right or not but pretty sure it also comes with MH & HPS bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I jumped on this deal as an emergency spare or maybe to use in my uninsulated garage during winter.

Showed up today, looks legit, did come up both 1000w mh and hps bulbs, thanks for the link.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Thanks.
> I know you are hydro but feel free to stop by my thread and drop some knowledge.


Not just hydro....




Send me a link to your thread bro!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not just hydro....
> 
> View attachment 4971375
> View attachment 4971376
> ...


Nice setup, I stand corrected. 






I don't know WTF I'm doing here.....


Look....If I can make it to some sort of harvest then I succeeded.... Auto Seedies: Gorilla Girl XL Auto 3x Glue Gelato Auto 3x Lemon Auto 1x Sour Diesel Auto 1x Equipment: La Garden 4x4x6.5 Tent 2x Sunraise QB2000 Led Lights Sunraise SW-3000 4.5L Humidifier 8" AC Carbon Filter 8" AC Booster...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice setup, I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's not all that, but I'm working my way up to a big boy setup! Lol


----------



## Tracker (Aug 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> ****Upon further inspection, I see that the S/N labels on the drivers are not fully intact (zoom in on pics). That is quite concerning for me. I sent this picture to MeanWell to see if they can confirm authenticity of the drivers. I will update this if I hear from them***
> 
> Because of the above and the scratches on the housing of the driver, I cannot give this light good reviews until I hear from MeanWell and the seller.*
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*
I can no longer edit my review post.
I sent MeanWell pics of the drivers asking to verify their authenticity. The MeanWell rep said they were able to verify the S/N labels and they look like real MeanWells. 
According to MeanWell the drivers are authentic.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> *UPDATE*
> I can no longer edit my review post.
> I sent MeanWell pics of the drivers asking to verify their authenticity. The MeanWell rep said they were able to verify the S/N labels and they look like real MeanWells.
> According to MeanWell the drivers are authentic.


Thanks for keeping us updated,
I'm sure that's good to hear for people who went out on a limb and purchased it.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 23, 2021)

mile.high said:


> I jumped on this deal as an emergency spare or maybe to use in my uninsulated garage during winter.
> 
> Showed up today, looks legit, did come up both 1000w mh and hps bulbs, thanks for the link.


Yea, can’t go wrong for only $100. I’m glad someone took advantage of that deal. Wish I could’ve, but I am usually battling heat in my grows so this would’ve definitely not been a good idea for my particular situation


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> *UPDATE*
> I can no longer edit my review post.
> I sent MeanWell pics of the drivers asking to verify their authenticity. The MeanWell rep said they were able to verify the S/N labels and they look like real MeanWells.
> According to MeanWell the drivers are authentic.


Nice! Do you have any concerns with the power cord? They seem skimpy. Now if we only knew the diodes.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 23, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice! Do you have any concerns with the power cord? They seem skimpy. Now if we only knew the diodes.


I don't know the specs on the connectors. As far as the copper wire conductor, from the wall to the split between the drivers, 14AWG (or the equivalent with stranded conductors) would be best allowing for some safety margin, but 16AWG (or equivalent with stranded conductors) would support the current. It pulls just under 3.5A, so less than a nice desktop gaming rig.

I'll look into it more to see if I can give a better answer.

Those numbers are from online wire gauge calculators.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I don't know the specs on the connectors. As far as the copper wire conductor, from the wall to the split between the drivers, 14AWG (or the equivalent with stranded conductors) would be best allowing for some safety margin, but 16AWG (or equivalent with stranded conductors) would support the current. It pulls just under 3.5A, so less than a nice desktop gaming rig.
> 
> Those numbers are from online wire gauge calculators.


Man dude! That's great! You're a brain! Thanks.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 23, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Man dude! That's great! You're a brain! Thanks.


Ha! Well...dont overestimate me man.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Aug 23, 2021)

My $48Cad light showed up today pulled out the meter it’s more than 100watts by a little


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> My $48Cad light showed up today pulled out the meter it’s more than 100watts by a little View attachment 4971490View attachment 4971492


I mean, they are the creative of globle business so...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I mean, they are the creative of globle business so...


 Yeah, I seriously had to scratch my head on that one!!!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2021)

Chinglish


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I put three cheap 100w panels in a 2x4, I’ll let everyone know how that goes.


These are my 3 VIETERR 100w panels in a 2x4. They seem to be doing alright for now. If they can do as good or better than my 300w of cob that’ll be awesome. Was getting a huge hot spot with the cobs in the middle of the tent. these seem way more diffuse which is a good thing. Somewhere around day 21-24 or about. Got the panels with a vipon deal for 35 bucks per I think.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2021)

Awesome amount of viable lighting options these days. Boards and Bars seem to even kick COBs around some.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 25, 2021)

Price: $180

Code:40AH3000

Link: https://amzn.to/3zi9oEH

Note: "300 watts", 45° Flexible fixture, Philips diodes, 23 x 23. x 2.2 inches. weird dimmer switch that goes from zero to one hundred ("real quick").

Photos:

Edited. Thanks @Tracker


----------



## Tracker (Aug 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $180
> 
> Code:40AH3000
> 
> ...


I looked at the description on amazon. I believe this is the AH3000 300w light, not the AH4000 400w light.

The ppfd maps don't make sense. They show the 300w light as having higher ppfd than the 400w at the same distance.

Also, the AH3000 is 23"x 23" and the AH4000 is 43" x 23". The ppfd maps for both show 2ft x 2ft on the axes. And the ppfd map for the AH4000 says tested in a 2x2 grow tent. Not sure how they tested a 4x2 light in a 2x2 tent?


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I looked at the description on amazon. I believe this is the AH3000 300w light, not the AH4000 400w light.
> 
> The ppfd maps don't make sense. They show the 300w light as having higher ppfd than the 400w at the same distance.
> 
> Also, the AH3000 is 23"x 23" and the AH4000 is 43" x 23". The ppfd maps for both show 2ft x 2ft on the axes. And the ppfd map for the AH4000 says tested in a 2x2 grow tent. Not sure how they tested a 4x2 light in a 2x2 tent?


You're right. Looks like they posted the pictures of the 300 watt but didn't change the item description.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 25, 2021)

Couple days late, says the lowest base price offered.
Price: $450.49

Code: Sale price

Link: https://amzn.to/3gzzDiC

Note: 450 watts, meanwell driver, lm301B, 25.3 x 21.1 x 2.3 inches

Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 26, 2021)

https://amzn.to/2XQNp9W


----------



## clay32 (Aug 27, 2021)

amazon has 20% off warehouse deals going on
lots of grow lights, 20% off at checkout




__





Amazon.com : grow light






www.amazon.com


----------



## mile.high (Aug 27, 2021)

clay32 said:


> amazon has 20% off warehouse deals going on
> lots of grow lights, 20% off at checkout
> 
> 
> ...


$30 cheap backup carbon filter too, thanks!


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 28, 2021)

That $8 Focuslux light we all bought…got an email today from them questioning my bad review about “old technology and diodes”, i didn’t do a review! They must have tracked it through the coupon, but the review complains about price, weird? I like this little light so far, and the price was insane.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2021)

Price: $117

Code: 5A7XIAEE + clip $30 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3kBRqXF

Note: 220w, ‎16 x 11.3 x 7.4 inches 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> 
> Price: $25
> Code: Z3SE-YDPWVH-9ZXMAD + clip $3 off
> ...


Price$20
Code: 7CEL-LF4BXG-Q6ZWAV

more codes on "my vi pon .com"


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price$20
> Code: 7CEL-LF4BXG-Q6ZWAV
> 
> more codes on "my vi pon .com"


 Just what I needed, can't pass this up! Thanks Marq...


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 29, 2021)

Price: $480

Code: 4051MF8R

Link: https://amzn.to/3sUz9Zr

Note: 800 watts, 4x meanwell drivers, 
‎45 x 24.7 x 5.5 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $699
> 
> Code: *30RXMKXZ*
> 
> ...


$540
Code: 403GBNAF


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $540
> Code: 403GBNAF


I'd have a hard time buying any light for a price like that which calls their LED drivers "batteries".


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'd have a hard time buying any light for a price like that which calls their LED drivers "batteries".


Agreed.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 29, 2021)

Note: Anyone here use the Amazon app? I just used the link below to get $15 off my next $25 purchase(not sure what to buy though) according to the pic below you also get another $15 off $25 24 hours later after your first initial purchase. Doesn't have to be sold by Amazon but you have to use the app when checking out. Only 1 of my three accounts qualified so use incognito if trying more than one account it may help. Not strictly a growing deal but a deal none the less

Link: https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=21423115011

Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Aug 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Note: Anyone here use the Amazon app? I just used the link below to get $15 off my next $25 purchase(not sure what to buy though) according to the pic below you also get another $15 off $25 24 hours later after your first initial purchase. Doesn't have to be sold by Amazon but you have to use the app when checking out. Only 1 of my three accounts qualified so use incognito if trying more than one account it may help. Not strictly a growing deal but a deal none the less
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=21423115011
> 
> ...


Well I've been using the app for years, and they never gave me that coupon!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 29, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Well I've been using the app for years, and they never gave me that coupon!


So did it work?


----------



## Tracker (Aug 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So did it work?


Nope. I got a "Sorry you are not eligible" message.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 29, 2021)

Tracker said:


> *UPDATE*
> I can no longer edit my review post.
> I sent MeanWell pics of the drivers asking to verify their authenticity. The MeanWell rep said they were able to verify the S/N labels and they look like real MeanWells.
> According to MeanWell the drivers are authentic.


*UPDATE*
The seller sent me a replacement in good condition with S/N labels fully intact. There are still a few little blemishes on the cases of the drivers, but way better than the first one they sent out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 29, 2021)

Tracker said:


> *UPDATE*
> The seller sent me a replacement in good condition with S/N labels fully intact. There are still a few little blemishes on the cases of the drivers, but way better than the first one they sent out.


I assume you had to return the first one right?


----------



## Tracker (Aug 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I assume you had to return the first one right?


No.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 30, 2021)

Tracker said:


> No.


That's like twice you've gotten that deal! Lol


----------



## Tracker (Aug 30, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That's like twice you've gotten that deal! Lol


Yes, it happened with the SZHLUX 200w.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 30, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yes, it happened with the SZHLUX 200w.


They didn't do the same for me. Lol


----------



## mile.high (Aug 30, 2021)

Inkbird posted on their insta 15% off their infrared thermometer this week, another 15% amazon coupon too:





Amazon.com: Inkbird Temperature Gun Infrared Thermometer for Cooking, Laser Thermometer Gun Digital for Pizza Oven and Reptiles, -58℉~1022℉ (INK-IFT01) : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Inkbird Temperature Gun Infrared Thermometer for Cooking, Laser Thermometer Gun Digital for Pizza Oven and Reptiles, -58℉~1022℉ (INK-IFT01) : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





Think you get 20% off if you're canadian.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


*Edited*
*$165*
Code: 50Z6AZJP
*Edited*
Note: It isn't $90 anymore but I think 400 watts at $120 is still a good deal. I've seen people spend lots more on total crap.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $64
> 
> Code: 60WBS5HE
> 
> ...


$89
Code: 50M55VVW


----------



## clay32 (Aug 30, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $120
> Code: 50Z6AZJP
> Note: It isn't $90 anymore but I think 400 watts at $120 is still a good deal. I've seen people spend lots more on total crap.


marq1340 with code and coupon the price comes to 164.99 for me.. i did notest the razed the price to 399.99.... are you still seeing the price at 120.00
thanks a bunch


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 30, 2021)

clay32 said:


> marq1340 with code and coupon the price comes to 164.99 for me.. i did notest the razed the price to 399.99.... are you still seeing the price at 120.00
> thanks a bunch


That does look like the case. I didn't bother to check it this go round.


----------



## clay32 (Aug 30, 2021)

i got two the last go around. was hopeing to get a couple more at the 120 price. buttholes had to raise the price on us hehe. thanks again


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 30, 2021)

clay32 said:


> i got two the last go around. was hopeing to get a couple more at the 120 price. buttholes had to raise the price on us hehe. thanks again


I see. Hopefully the price will drop again, if not I'm sure another similar deal will pop up shortly after.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 30, 2021)

@Marq1240 you have a knack for finding great deals on lights, but what about low cost and entry level grow systems? If the price is low enough it would be cool to experiment with different growing mediums. Autopots, DWC, RDWC, DTW etc.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> @Marq1240 you have a knack for finding great deals on lights, but what about low cost and entry level grow systems? If the price is low enough it would be cool to experiment with different growing mediums. Autopots, DWC, RDWC, DTW etc.


I DIY'ed my DTW system after helping someone set up a floraflex system. I probably spent like 1/4 of the cost. got most of my stuff off dripdepot dot com. Never tried DWC or ebb and flow, but if you're wanting to switch from soil to hydro DTW is simple. most commercial setups run dtw for that reason.


----------



## Fahn2k (Aug 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I DIY'ed my DTW system after helping someone set up a floraflex system. I probably spent like 1/4 of the cost. got most of my stuff off dripdepot dot com. Never tried DWC or ebb and flow, but if you're wanting to switch from soil to hydro DTW is simple. most commercial setups run dtw for that reason.


I do a lot of DIY stuff already, so not knock your style, but I want everything delivered in one box. A kit so to say. I don't want to figure out what I need or don't need or have to adjust flow. If I can find viable kits under $50 then to me it's cheap enough to try something different every grow.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 30, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> @Marq1240 you have a knack for finding great deals on lights, but what about low cost and entry level grow systems? If the price is low enough it would be cool to experiment with different growing mediums. Autopots, DWC, RDWC, DTW etc.


My keywords during my searches are pretty basic("plant, grow, garden, pot") if nothing comes up under those then it may not be available. I'll give it a shot though, and if I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 31, 2021)

These EnjoYield lights were almost my first purchased lights. Sunraise was the better option though.
Price: $50

Code: GGRI5JK5 

Link: https://amzn.to/3mLge1U

Note: 160w max bloom and veg(blerp?)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 1, 2021)

Price: $477

Code: *10415MG6* 

Link: https://amzn.to/3BuqUpL

Note: 660w, folds, 44.09" L * 42"W 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 1, 2021)

Price: $8.50

Code: *9KO29U6T* (SAME CODE FOR THE 10")

Link: https://amzn.to/3t4UJdw

Note: 
Plant Caddy 12 inches 2 Pack

Photos:


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 1, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> My $48Cad light showed up today pulled out the meter it’s more than 100watts by a little View attachment 4971490View attachment 4971492


I zoomed in trying to see what diodes this has n them shits is all over the place


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I zoomed in trying to see what diodes this has n them shits is all over the place View attachment 4977277


Wow, no shit! Looks like they were eyeballing them. Lol


----------



## Seedperson1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Wow, no shit! Looks like they were eyeballing them. Lol


 I don’t know what y’all are talking about! Looks great to me!


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Sep 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I zoomed in trying to see what diodes this has n them shits is all over the place View attachment 4977277


Lol ya they’re kinda just thrown on eh?
but for under $50 it’s pretty decent


----------



## clay32 (Sep 1, 2021)

wally world has a scale for 4.58. 








Ozeri ZK24 Garden and Kitchen Scale, with 0.5 g (0.01 oz) Precision Weighing Technology - Walmart.com


Arrives by Sat, Jan 14 Buy Ozeri ZK24 Garden and Kitchen Scale, with 0.5 g (0.01 oz) Precision Weighing Technology at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Marla 420 (Sep 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.50
> 
> Code: *9KO29U6T* (SAME CODE FOR THE 10")
> 
> ...


Just an FIY to guys and girls needing some of these Walmart has some for 3 or 4 dollars in the garden section.


----------



## SRT_designs (Sep 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I zoomed in trying to see what diodes this has n them shits is all over the place View attachment 4977277


Training day at the manufacture plant


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 2, 2021)

Price: $30

Code: _*JK3Y7USK*_ 

Link: https://amzn.to/2WQkliA

Note:
100w, 24x5.4x1.4 inches 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 2, 2021)

Price: $15.94

Code: *45LIGTMT* 

Link: https://amzn.to/2WOt30p

Note:
Lux meter has 4.3 stars.

Photos:


----------



## unreal1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15.94
> 
> Code: *45LIGTMT*
> 
> ...


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 3, 2021)

Price: $144.50

Code: 502J5KNY

Link: https://amzn.to/3BDxryK

Note: 250 watts, 1318 ppfd at 12", 21.97 x 17.99 x 1.5 inches

Photos:


----------



## perramas (Sep 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $144.50
> 
> Code: 502J5KNY
> 
> ...


There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


----------



## Tracker (Sep 4, 2021)

perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


Good lookin out! Better believe I snatched that up right quick!


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Good lookin out! Better believe I snatched that up right quick!


I also bought one for $48. Dk what ima do with it, I just know that’s cheap as shit


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50





Tracker said:


> Good lookin out! Better believe I snatched that up right quick!


Bought it and hid it in the archives.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Paddletail (Sep 4, 2021)

Had to hop on that as well...


----------



## Manny199420 (Sep 4, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I also bought one for $48. Dk what ima do with it, I just know that’s cheap as shit


Ca you share a screen shot? I was only able to get mine down to $144 how did you get it down to $44


----------



## perramas (Sep 4, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Ca you share a screen shot? I was only able to get mine down to $144 how did you get it down to $44


Amazon Prime membership coupon you check under the price.


----------



## Manny199420 (Sep 4, 2021)

perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


What’s the coupon?


perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


Total was $144 after coupon how did anyone get it down to $44??


----------



## mile.high (Sep 4, 2021)

perramas said:


> Amazon Prime membership coupon you check under the price.


I don’t see the coupon now FWIW.


----------



## Manny199420 (Sep 4, 2021)

perramas said:


> Amazon Prime membership coupon you check under the price.


I have Amazon prime as well I just checked there’s no coupon option maybe there was a limit? Can you please try to add one to your cart again see if it lets you buy another just don’t check out..


----------



## perramas (Sep 4, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I have Amazon prime as well I just checked there’s no coupon option maybe there was a limit? Can you please try to add one to your cart again see if it lets you buy another just don’t check out..



The Prime Coupon is not there and it wont let me use the code again.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Ca you share a screen shot? I was only able to get mine down to $144 how did you get it down to $44


I logged into another Amazon account and can confirm the coupon is now gone.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $30
> 
> Code: _*JK3Y7USK*_
> 
> ...


This deal is now $20


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This deal is now $20


Have no clue how they’re making any money. Damn I used to buy all my lights from kingbrite or meijiu on alibaba, feels like I’ve been getting ripped off based on the deals you post


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Have no clue how they’re making any money. Damn I used to buy all my lights from kingbrite or meijiu on alibaba, feels like I’ve been getting ripped off based on the deals you post


It seems the biggest discounts come from new sellers(new to Amazon), who are likely just trying to get their brand some buzz, some even adding two large stackable discounts which may or may not be done intentionally. We get a great deal and they get a sale and possibly a good review later on. My guess.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This deal is now $20


Just got 4 for $107 perfect timing to flip to flower. Appreciate it, also appreciate you @JewelRunner dm’ing the link to this thread


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got 4 for $107 perfect timing to flip to flower. Appreciate it, also appreciate you @JewelRunner dm’ing the link to this thread


No problem. I see that the $10 discount ended. Still seems to be a decent deal at $25 each.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 4, 2021)

perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


I wonder if they removed the coupon? I’m not seeing it.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 4, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I wonder if they removed the coupon? I’m not seeing it.


Yes, @Marq1340 posted that he checked and the $100 coupon was no longer available.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 4, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem. I see that the $10 discount ended. Still seems to be a decent deal at $25 each.


They were advertised at a lil under $50. Think it was $44 and some change, but $100 off was an absolute steal imo. Probably will only need 2 for my 3 x 3 x 6 , but better to have extra, then need more


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Yes, @Marq1340 posted that he checked and the $100 coupon was no longer available.


Thanks, after posting I saw where I had missed several comments.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 4, 2021)

Only paid $107 for 4, so it worked for me


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 4, 2021)

I got one for 20 earlier thanks @Marq1340


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> I got one for 20 earlier thanks @Marq1340


No problem. Drop by later and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 4, 2021)

@Marq1340 you're fuckin awesome! I forward your deals on to all my grow friends. Who knows how many beginner, low income, and just plain cheapass (me) growers you've helped get some sweet deals? I'm throwing good karma your way!


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 you're fuckin awesome! I forward your deals on to all my grow friends. Who knows how many beginner, low income, and just plain cheapass (me) growers you've helped get some sweet deals? I'm throwing good karma your way!


Thanks man I appreciate that. Just happy to hear my cheap ass isn't the only one taking advantage of these deals, honestly. I also see you do your part in this community directing growers who may be in need of budget lights to this thread.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 4, 2021)

Just let us all know when the big garage sale is.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Just let us all know when the big garage sale is.


Yeah, I've got too much discount grow stuff over in the corner. I'm a little like an old cat lady QVC shopping hoarder with all these discounts. I've been gifting things to friends.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got 4 for $107 perfect timing to flip to flower. Appreciate it, also appreciate you @JewelRunner dm’ing the link to this thread


You’ll want the full 400w in a 3x3 for sure


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2021)

Dang, guess I'm a few hours too late! Tried to snag the $48 deal but its gone . . . 

One of my Kingbrite flower lights gave out today so I need a replacement ASAP. 

Big thanks to Marq for spotting all the good deals and I'm going to keep my eyes on this thread to jump on the next one!


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 5, 2021)

growslut said:


> Dang, guess I'm a few hours too late! Tried to snag the $48 deal but its gone . . .
> 
> One of my Kingbrite flower lights gave out today so I need a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Big thanks to Marq for spotting all the good deals and I'm going to keep my eyes on this thread to jump on the next one!


Hey, welcome to the thread! Is the light out of warranty or something? I can't say anything for certain but hopefully it'll be more deals popping up soon.


----------



## clay32 (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This deal is now $20


thanks a bunch marq. i have 10 on the way going to get me some brackets for a total of a 1000watt light, all for 200 bucks. shouldnt be to shabby. hell at that price if i dont like it im sure i can sell it for twice the price. and come back for some more deals hehe


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 5, 2021)

clay32 said:


> thanks a bunch marq. i have 10 on the way going to get me some brackets for a total of a 1000watt light, all for 200 bucks. shouldnt be to shabby. hell at that price if i dont like it im sure i can sell it for twice the price. and come back for some more deals hehe


No problem, but ten!? Tag me when you get this setup, sounds insane. Did you check the chain limit?


----------



## clay32 (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem, but ten!? Tag me when you get this setup, sounds insane. Did you check the chain limit?


yep. says you can daisy chain up to 8 so ill two two sets of 5

i built my last main led light its a 600watter have just a little over 300 in that one, its a real nice light


----------



## perramas (Sep 5, 2021)

You can get a 2700k Geeklight 480w monster board led grow light with 660nm + uv + ir grow light for flowering for $282.44 includes shipping. That is half the price of the 3000k and 3500k lights.






Geeklight_480w_monster_board_led_grow_light_with_uv_ir_full_spectrum_led_grow_light_for_indoor_plants_aria


Geeklight_480w_monster_board_led_grow_light_with_uv_ir_full_spectrum_led_grow_light_for_indoor_plants_aria



geeklight.en.alibaba.com


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem, but ten!? Tag me when you get this setup, sounds insane. Did you check the chain limit?





https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B087GF3DFH?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image



Also have this one on its way, and should be delivered by today. Had a buddy on a discord server that i’m on highly recommend it. He said he liked the first one he got so much that he went back and got another one. Also said to stay away from the ones with the hoods, so i returned one of the ones i ordered with a hood, but for this light at $60, plus a 20% off coupon attached to it, that was a steal in my mind. What do you think man? Appreciate all the help, definitely saved me a lot of bread, and the ladies will probably absolutely love the upgrade.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You’ll want the full 400w in a 3x3 for sure


Appreciate that man just ordered the bloomspect ss1000 as well. So i was thinking of setting up the ss1000 in the middle, and then doing a couple of the R-GL1000 bars along the sides to get some better light penetration on the sides of the tent. Honestly don’t know why i procrastinated for so damn long, so for real thank you for sending me a link to this thread.


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Hey, welcome to the thread! Is the light out of warranty or something? I can't say anything for certain but hopefully it'll be more deals popping up soon.


Thanks! Yep the light broke a month after the warranty ended. Totally get the randomness of sales. Big thanks again for sharing all the goodness!


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 5, 2021)

growslut said:


> Dang, guess I'm a few hours too late! Tried to snag the $48 deal but its gone . . .
> 
> One of my Kingbrite flower lights gave out today so I need a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Big thanks to Marq for spotting all the good deals and I'm going to keep my eyes on this thread to jump on the next one!


What’s their warranty policy (how many years)? I have like 6 lights from them


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> What’s their warranty policy (how many years)? I have like 6 lights from them


I thought the warranty was 2 years but just checked and its one year warranty on the board and 5 year warranty on the driver. Mine lasted just over 2 years before breaking


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2021)

growslut said:


> I thought the warranty was 2 years but just checked and its one year warranty on the board and 5 year warranty on the driver. Mine lasted just over 2 years before breaking


Can you swap the panel out with an hlg or something?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate that man just ordered the bloomspect ss1000 as well. So i was thinking of setting up the ss1000 in the middle, and then doing a couple of the R-GL1000 bars along the sides to get some better light penetration on the sides of the tent. Honestly don’t know why i procrastinated for so damn long, so for real thank you for sending me a link to this thread.


I would run the four bars spaced evenly, 400w should be good in a 3x3. You can use that panel in veg.even if you combine it with a few blurples you’ll still get a way more natural light. I run my panels like 2ft away in veg too, could probably run that 100 a bit closer but distance helps with a plant fatigue plus gets those nodes stretching. Depending on how tall the 3x3 is I would just lash the ones you put in there pretty close to the ceiling and let the plants grow up to them. If I have a stumpy afghani or something that doesn’t reach enough I just use a flipped over 2 gallon pot to elevate


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Can you swap the panel out with an hlg or something?


If this is the driver, then yes it would work with an HLG panel:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $144.50
> 
> Code: 502J5KNY
> 
> ...


So the $100 coupon is back! But the promo code no longer works....


If you had previously entered the promo code it may still be available, clip the coupon and give it a try.


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So the $100 coupon is back! But the promo code no longer works....
> 
> 
> If you had previously entered the promo code it may still be available, clip the coupon and give it a try.


The $100 coupon is there but the code is invald now, yesterday the code worked.


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Can you swap the panel out with an hlg or something?


Yes I think so. But I am not comfortable enough to do the switch myself. Its probably not too hard but I don't have the knowledge how to do it. I planned on purchasing a new light for the tent and then trying to sell the. drivers on FB Marketplace or something


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> So the $100 coupon is back! But the promo code no longer works....
> 
> 
> If you had previously entered the promo code it may still be available, clip the coupon and give it a try.


I am on the fence. It looks like a solid light and the $100 off is great and brings it down to 189. But knowing it was so much cheaper yesterday keeps me hoping for a better coupon to show up

@Marq1340 how do you locate the coupon codes? Is there a way to search for the lights that have discount codes?


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 5, 2021)

growslut said:


> I am on the fence. It looks like a solid light and the $100 off is great and brings it down to 189. But knowing it was so much cheaper yesterday keeps me hoping for a better coupon to show up
> 
> @Marq1340 how do you locate the coupon codes? Is there a way to search for the lights that have discount codes?


If you're looking for a deal then maybe you should just wait. You'll be taking a chance but it may pay off.

Numerous Amazon code sites and a few telegram groups. I hear discord has some great groups but they are pay to enter so I avoid those.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 5, 2021)

growslut said:


> I am on the fence. It looks like a solid light and the $100 off is great and brings it down to 189. But knowing it was so much cheaper yesterday keeps me hoping for a better coupon to show up
> 
> @Marq1340 how do you locate the coupon codes? Is there a way to search for the lights that have discount codes?


Looks like this is pretty much the same light with a different branding, $110 now if you apply the $49 coupon: https://www.amazon.com/Aceple-AG-2600W-Coverage-Hydroponic-Seedlings/dp/B096LN488T/


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like this is pretty much the same light with a different branding, $110 now if you apply the $49 coupon: https://www.amazon.com/Aceple-AG-2600W-Coverage-Hydroponic-Seedlings/dp/B096LN488T/


Great way to try out light bars. Even better if it’s not a crapper!


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like this is pretty much the same light with a different branding, $110 now if you apply the $49 coupon: https://www.amazon.com/Aceple-AG-2600W-Coverage-Hydroponic-Seedlings/dp/B096LN488T/


Thanks! Great find! It does look almost identical to the other. The only small differences I noticed is that the Linqool has 770 red lighting and the waterproof ip65 lights. Don't know how big of a deal it is and if that is worth the $90 higher price?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 6, 2021)

growslut said:


> Thanks! Great find! It does look almost identical to the other. The only small differences I noticed is that the Linqool has 770 red lighting and the waterproof ip65 lights. Don't know how big of a deal it is and if that is worth the $90 higher price?


You can';t even see 770nm light, that's infrared. They only add heat.


----------



## Marla 420 (Sep 6, 2021)

perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


Damn too late for me. This was a hell of a deal.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like this is pretty much the same light with a different branding, $110 now if you apply the $49 coupon: https://www.amazon.com/Aceple-AG-2600W-Coverage-Hydroponic-Seedlings/dp/B096LN488T/


 I purchased this light 1 month ago and we love it. Brighter than the 400W HPS that it replaced. At this price, I just got another!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You can';t even see 770nm light, that's infrared. They only add heat.


Not sure but it seems I have read that near infrared under 850nm does not make heat.


----------



## growslut (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for the information everyone. Appreciate it! Based on the reviews I just grabbed one for $109!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Not sure but it seems I have read that near infrared under 850nm does not make heat.


All light makes heat. Fact.


----------



## budman111 (Sep 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Not sure but it seems I have read that near infrared under 850nm does not make heat.


1w is 1w of heat regardless the source


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 6, 2021)

More specifically, *1 W is equal to 3.41 BTU/h*..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I would run the four bars spaced evenly, 400w should be good in a 3x3. You can use that panel in veg.even if you combine it with a few blurples you’ll still get a way more natural light. I run my panels like 2ft away in veg too, could probably run that 100 a bit closer but distance helps with a plant fatigue plus gets those nodes stretching. Depending on how tall the 3x3 is I would just lash the ones you put in there pretty close to the ceiling and let the plants grow up to them. If I have a stumpy afghani or something that doesn’t reach enough I just use a flipped over 2 gallon pot to elevate


Actually cancelled the order for the bars for two more of the bloomspect ss1000 boards, and going to order one more after some beans i put up on auction closes. That way they’re all dimmable, and can somewhat recreate the sun by lowering them first thing in the morning for the first hour, and lowering them an hour right before they switch off. Have heard people say they get way better results, and it’s recreating more of a natural sun light cycle causing them to have a better “sleep”. Not sure on how true it is, but willing to try it out, and experiment.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 7, 2021)

Basic 240w QB, meanwell driver and samsung 301b, with coupon $112, option for a 120w single panel for under $50 as well



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LYZ1PYR/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?pd_rd_i=B08LYZ1PYRp13NParams&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExOTE0UFBRWkpFV1YzJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDU4OTE4MVhBWDRIN1ZRWjdGNCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTQyODIyMkZaV0hDV1FBMUw5NyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbDImYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------



## Johiem (Sep 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Actually cancelled the order for the bars for two more of the bloomspect ss1000 boards, and going to order one more after some beans i put up on auction closes. That way they’re all dimmable, and can somewhat recreate the sun by lowering them first thing in the morning for the first hour, and lowering them an hour right before they switch off. Have heard people say they get way better results, and it’s recreating more of a natural sun light cycle causing them to have a better “sleep”. Not sure on how true it is, but willing to try it out, and experiment.


If you're trying to be more nature like, I'd recommend just getting a sleep initiator light. 730nm, just like the sun when it sets. Your girls will be asleep in a half hour instead of 2 hours.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> All light makes heat. Fact.


Not all, but almost all. Fireflies create light without heat. Lol


----------



## Johiem (Sep 7, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not all, but almost all. Fireflies create light without heat. Lol


What about an angler fish?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 7, 2021)

Johiem said:


> What about an angler fish?


Most likely the same process.


----------



## magnetik (Sep 7, 2021)

bioluminescense is a chemical reaction.. you can see it on jellyfish too


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 7, 2021)

Johiem said:


> If you're trying to be more nature like, I'd recommend just getting a sleep initiator light. 730nm, just like the sun when it sets. Your girls will be asleep in a half hour instead of 2 hours.


Appreciate it, i’ll take a look into those. Will probably have to wait another two weeks, because i got some pretty important bills coming up.


----------



## Johiem (Sep 7, 2021)

I don't know who this "BILL" is, but that focker takes all my money too!


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Actually cancelled the order for the bars for two more of the bloomspect ss1000 boards, and going to order one more after some beans i put up on auction closes. That way they’re all dimmable, and can somewhat recreate the sun by lowering them first thing in the morning for the first hour, and lowering them an hour right before they switch off. Have heard people say they get way better results, and it’s recreating more of a natural sun light cycle causing them to have a better “sleep”. Not sure on how true it is, but willing to try it out, and experiment.


That’s a lot of manual labor. If you want to try that experiment I would just run two of the lights 12/12 and two 10/14.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 7, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Basic 240w QB, meanwell driver and samsung 301b, with coupon $112, option for a 120w single panel for under $50 as well
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LYZ1PYR/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?pd_rd_i=B08LYZ1PYRp13NParams&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExOTE0UFBRWkpFV1YzJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDU4OTE4MVhBWDRIN1ZRWjdGNCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTQyODIyMkZaV0hDV1FBMUw5NyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbDImYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


This is a good deal for a board with 301 diodes


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 7, 2021)

Johiem said:


> I don't know who this "BILL" is, but that focker takes all my money too!


Right that damn bastard!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s a lot of manual labor. If you want to try that experiment I would just run two of the lights 12/12 and two 10/14.


True, but with my work schedule it would honestly work pretty well in veg. Wouldn’t be able to do a full hour before work, but would at least be able to do 45 minutes. Once i do flip to flower then yeah that would be a little unrealistic unless i timed it just right, and still i don’t think i can pull it off.


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Sep 7, 2021)

What's the best deal going for quantum bars on alibaba? Almost pulled the trigger on the meiju 1988-650w for 373$USD (475CAD)shipped to Canada before I came across some posts about meiju not honoring warranties. 

Sent out an RFQ on alibaba and one of the responses worth looking into came from 'guangzhou nalite'.
650w bar, lm301b, inventronics driver, 330$USD(425CAD) picked up local to me. 

Looks great to me but hopefully if I'm missing something you guys can point it out - https://www.gznalite.com/led-grow-light-h3-650bz.html


----------



## Shucks (Sep 7, 2021)

TychoMonolyth said:


> 100 Blue Jag f1 females for $100. Hard to beat for such a great producer.


How did those blue jag seeds turn out? Indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m picking up a Viparspectra 600 off Amazon for $45. Seemed not bad to me, I’ll just be using as a little bonsai light. I think it will work well! They have 50% off and an extra 15% coupon. The light was $99 originally.


----------



## SBBCal (Sep 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I zoomed in trying to see what diodes this has n them shits is all over the place View attachment 4977277


For whatever reason I receive one.. I bought the shitty $7 blurp awhile back, and now this comes, unordered. Free gifts I like but mine is just as much a shitshow as yours. Some of the 660's don't even come on lol. I'll find some use for it I guess..


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 8, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> For whatever reason I receive one.. I bought the shitty $7 blurp awhile back, and now this comes, unordered. Free gifts I like but mine is just as much a shitshow as yours. Some of the 660's don't even come on lol. I'll find some use for it I guess..View attachment 4982792


Was it the same company? I'll take a free light too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 8, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> For whatever reason I receive one.. I bought the shitty $7 blurp awhile back, and now this comes, unordered. Free gifts I like but mine is just as much a shitshow as yours. Some of the 660's don't even come on lol. I'll find some use for it I guess..View attachment 4982792


Does it have 730s too? They’re hard to see, might be why some of them look out


----------



## SBBCal (Sep 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Was it the same company? I'll take a free light too.


Box is Le Fresh n Soft. Sticker says focuslux 



JewelRunner said:


> Does it have 730s too? They’re hard to see, might be why some of them look out


The IR's are on .. 2 , 660's aren't , along with a couple 3/5k


----------



## Hands On (Sep 9, 2021)

Are there any new deals


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 9, 2021)

Hands On said:


> Are there any new deals


all the time. subscribe to the thread tho. u have ti be quick some only last a few hours.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hands On said:


> Are there any new deals


Nothing worth mention from my end. You can always look around www.my vipon.com if you haven't already.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 9, 2021)

Hands On said:


> Are there any new deals


This 200w panel is 80 with the $10 coupon. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093738VXJ



Code- 50MUYQDU

might actually be 240w if the driver in the pic is accurate


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $144.50
> 
> Code: 502J5KNY
> 
> ...


Got my $44 light today. Haven't opened it yet. Anyone else get theirs?


----------



## Tracker (Sep 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Got my $44 light today. Haven't opened it yet. Anyone else get theirs?


Got mine, but I've had too much going on to even open the box.


----------



## SBBCal (Sep 10, 2021)

I ran the "le fresh and soft" 100w on some seedlings last night.. it didn't melt or smoke , so there's that..


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 10, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Got mine, but I've had too much going on to even open the box.


Probably the best light ever for under half a bill. well constructed, actual output almost 280w. I think the diodes are 2385s which are a step below 301s but not bad at all . This thing is tight AF


----------



## haardx (Sep 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Got my $44 light today. Haven't opened it yet. Anyone else get theirs?


How did you get it for $44? Was there a Labor Day deal or something?
(EDIT): Nevermind, they must have increased the price. Talk about a great deal! Congrats to everyone who got it!


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 10, 2021)

haardx said:


> How did you get it for $44? Was there a Labor Day deal or something?
> (EDIT): Nevermind, they must have increased the price. Talk about a great deal! Congrats to everyone who got it!


The deal lasted about twenty minutes, the $100 Amazon discount plus the coupon which no longer works. I was a couple minutes too late


----------



## haardx (Sep 10, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> The deal lasted about twenty minutes, the $100 Amazon discount plus the coupon which no longer works. I was a couple minutes too late


Bummer you were late. I'm happy for those that were able to get it that cheap. Hopefully, another one comes up so I can just have 1 light in my 4x4 instead of 3 mixed spectrum lights.


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 10, 2021)

haardx said:


> Bummer you were late. I'm happy for those that were able to get it that cheap. Hopefully, another one comes up so I can just have 1 light in my 4x4 instead of 3 mixed spectrum lights.


There will always be other super deals, i got the 100W blurple for $8 a couple months ago but ya gotta be quick. Twenty 5 gal bags w/handles, $5.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 10, 2021)

haardx said:


> Bummer you were late. I'm happy for those that were able to get it that cheap. Hopefully, another one comes up so I can just have 1 light in my 4x4 instead of 3 mixed spectrum lights.


Probably good for a 2.5x2.5 area realistically. Want around 40w/sq ft with led


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 10, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> There will always be other super deals, i got the 100W blurple for $8 a couple months ago but ya gotta be quick. Twenty 5 gal bags w/handles, $5.View attachment 4984332


Not all deals are worth it.

Still a waste of space for me. Sold one set for $35 though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 10, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not all deals are worth it.
> View attachment 4984374View attachment 4984375
> Still a waste of space for me. Sold one set for $35 though.


Have you checked the draw on those? I’m kind of curious if they’re actually 70 watts. Also, you should definitely set this new light up in your space along with the sunraise. Love my little sunraise… I want to get a flower run off in my little 2x2.5 with it but for now it’s just pumping out clones dimmed way down


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Have you checked the draw on those? I’m kind of curious if they’re actually 70 watts. Also, you should definitely set this new light up in your space along with the sunraise. Love my little sunraise… I want to get a flower run off in my little 2x2.5 with it but for now it’s just pumping out clones dimmed way down


The first time I ran two QB2000's and I doubt it'll be enough room for the three of them according to the measurements. I do have a Sunraise SW-3000 that will fit in there with those two.


Either way I'm without the QB2000s till Tuesday so


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 10, 2021)

For a 4x4 I like bars with longer strips, or individual boards which can be spread around instead of clumped in the center. Lots of drop off at the edges in a 4x4.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Have you checked the draw on those? I’m kind of curious if they’re actually 70 watts. Also, you should definitely set this new light up in your space along with the sunraise. Love my little sunraise… I want to get a flower run off in my little 2x2.5 with it but for now it’s just pumping out clones dimmed way down


Don't have a way to check the wattage at the moment.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Don't have a way to check the wattage at the moment.





https://www.amazon.com/Century-Energy-Voltage-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B06XH73LJB


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> For a 4x4 I like bars with longer strips, or individual boards which can be spread around instead of clumped in the center. Lots of drop off at the edges in a 4x4.


Agree and I hate that. I love a singular light but man they all hotspot the middle like heck. Even fancy HLG. Wish my edges got more light. Love to find three 3.5ft long bars to hang down mid ways in a 4x4 against the walls facing the plants middle sides. That’d be awesome.


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 4984098
> Probably the best light ever for under half a bill. well constructed, actual output almost 280w. I think the diodes are 2385s which are a step below 301s but not bad at all . This thing is tight AF View attachment 4984091View attachment 4984088View attachment 4984090View attachment 4984089View attachment 4984091View attachment 4984099


Excellent score!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Agree and I hate that. I love a singular light but man they all hotspot the middle like heck. Even fancy HLG. Wish my edges got more light. Love to find three 3.5ft long bars to hang down mid ways in a 4x4 against the walls facing the plants middle sides. That’d be awesome.


I'm real happy with the mars fc-4800 in a 4x4.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

Misplaced my last set, anyone else in need of one?
Price: $5.89

Code:*706D5YSR* 


Note: PH & TDS meter. 1,200+ reviews and 4/5 stars. Claims Accuracy:±2% 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Misplaced my last set, anyone else in need of one?
> Price: $5.89
> 
> Code:*706D5YSR*
> ...


I really should have bought one from vivosun when they were doing the IG promotions....Higher quality for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2021)

Always pays to keep up with sales at higher level grow light manufacturers as well. VivoSun, Mars, Horticulture Lighting Group as well as Elevated Lighting and Spider Farmer have all run meaningful discounts in the last couple months.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I really should have bought one from vivosun when they were doing the IG promotions....Higher quality for sure.


Dude I have like 5 or 6 of those ones on sale broken sitting next to the good vivosun one. Very well worth it IMO. I got it on the sale you mentioned.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 60WBS5HE + coupon
> 
> ...


Price: $24

Code: 70DDVO5U

Note: No coupon at the moment. Could be cheaper or even free with a coupon.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $64
> 
> Code: 60WBS5HE
> 
> ...


Price: $72

Code: 60H7LVMR


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Price: $180

Code:5072JX13 

Note: I repeat this was a good deal at $90...


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 13, 2021)

Can you find any clone shippers for cheap @Marq1340 they have the green plant shippers on eBay for 2 bucks a pop with ten shipping. Can you find me a bulk price say a hundred of them? I’ve seen them wholesale before but can’t remember where


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Misplaced my last set, anyone else in need of one?
> Price: $5.89
> 
> Code:*706D5YSR*
> ...


Thanks, snagged a set. I actually like these cheap meters, I just think of them like disposable bic lighters. It's good to have a couple on the ready to reference off each other.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can you find any clone shippers for cheap @Marq1340 they have the green plant shippers on eBay for 2 bucks a pop with ten shipping. Can you find me a bulk price say a hundred of them? I’ve seen them wholesale before but can’t remember where


Didn't know these existed, sadly the latest code I found was from 2019. 


PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks, snagged a set. I actually like these cheap meters, I just think of them like disposable bic lighters. It's good to have a couple on the ready to reference off each other.


No problem. I agree, better to have one than nothing at all.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2021)

If anyone is looking for any other grow related items let me know I can always do a quick search and see what comes up. Of course I can't guarantee anything will come from it but you never know.


----------



## Johiem (Sep 13, 2021)

Saucers, 14"-16" diameter. At like 5 bucks a shot I'm considering recycling some of my plastic and making some myself.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 13, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Saucers, 14"-16" diameter. At like 5 bucks a shot I'm considering recycling some of my plastic and making some myself.


 Maybe this will help?https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OWD47K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Tracker (Sep 13, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Saucers, 14"-16" diameter. At like 5 bucks a shot I'm considering recycling some of my plastic and making some myself.


@Marq1340 has posted deals on thick plastic plant saucers in the past. They fit my 3gal fabric pots perfectly with about 3/4" around the perimeter.


----------



## growslut (Sep 13, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Saucers, 14"-16" diameter. At like 5 bucks a shot I'm considering recycling some of my plastic and making some myself.


I buy plastic containers at the dollar store for a buck each.


----------



## Johiem (Sep 13, 2021)

I've been using aluminum roasters but they are a bit worn.


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> This 200w panel is 80 with the $10 coupon.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093738VXJ
> ...


 Do you know what diodes they use?


----------



## SRT_designs (Sep 13, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Saucers, 14"-16" diameter. At like 5 bucks a shot I'm considering recycling some of my plastic and making some myself.


I just got a 3 pack of 8” at dollar general for 50 cents. They had larger sizes for the same price but overall here in the Midwest a lot of garden items like that are going on sale with fall approaching


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 13, 2021)

SRT_designs said:


> I just got a 3 pack of 8” at dollar general. They had larger sizes for the same price but overall here in the Midwest a lot of garden items like that are going on sale with fall approaching


nows the time. everyone should go check the garden section clearance bins at the shops near them. I bet there are killer deals to be had. I've gotten stuff at like 90% off before.


----------



## SRT_designs (Sep 13, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> nows the time. everyone should go check the garden section clearance bins at the shops near them. I bet there are killer deals to be had. I've gotten stuff at like 90% off before.


For sure I just edited to add I only paid 50 cents for the 3 pack. Not a bad deal just to have but I did need them lol


----------



## CoronaWeed (Sep 14, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> nows the time. everyone should go check the garden section clearance bins at the shops near them. I bet there are killer deals to be had. I've gotten stuff at like 90% off before.


agree, walmart has some decent crap out there. lots of fiskers trimmers and stuff on clearance there as well. Picked up 2 for around $3 each - looks like some of the locals got most before I did as there were 2-3 empty display boxes. my local one made it a bit tricky this year. Some stuff was in the clearance isle and some was still in the garden center isles.

Shit, one of the stores near me has them at $0.50...although every time I try to find something like this there, it's gone.








Fiskars Non-stick Micro-Tip Pruning Snips - Walmart Inventory Checker - BrickSeek


Items are priced differently from store-to-store. Use BrickSeek's Inventory Checkers to search your item and see its current, real-time stock count and pricing at stores near you.




brickseek.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 14, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> agree, walmart has some decent crap out there. lots of fiskers trimmers and stuff on clearance there as well. Picked up 2 for around $3 each - looks like some of the locals got most before I did as there were 2-3 empty display boxes. my local one made it a bit tricky this year. Some stuff was in the clearance isle and some was still in the garden center isles.
> 
> Shit, one of the stores near me has them at $0.50...although every time I try to find something like this there, it's gone.
> 
> ...


Love brickseek! Thanks to covid-19 I took a hiatus from clearance shopping. The good ole days


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> Price: $55
> Code: GZPH-25PR2W-67BFAJ + clip $7 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3rWSLK7
> ...


Single use code.
Price: $48
Code: 9626-AGAY7E-M7DBA8 + clip 10% off
Note: Get your own code from My vipon .com


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 15, 2021)

@SRT_designs ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## growslut (Sep 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> Price: $48
> Code: 9626-AGAY7E-M7DBA8 + clip 10% off
> Note: Get your own code from My vipon .com


got one! Thanks Marq!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 16, 2021)

@Tracker
Price: $85
Code: CA8GR5YV + clip $30 off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/2Xoirpj
Note: 200 watt bar style led. Well received.
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> @Tracker
> Price: $85
> Code: CA8GR5YV + clip $30 off coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/2Xoirpj
> ...


Been a few months since a working code popped up for this light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 16, 2021)

Price: $48
Code: 60FEXXP2 
Link: https://amzn.to/39dutEI
Note: 100 watts, looks to have a meanwell driver
Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $48
> Code: 60FEXXP2
> Link: https://amzn.to/39dutEI
> Note: 100 watts, looks to have a meanwell driver
> ...


Nah, it's just a knock off. I have one like that where they make it look similar.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not $1.70 but still pretty good deal
> Price: $4.80-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> ...


5-7 gallons available.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2021)

Price: $595

Code: *10AMZLIVE915*

Link: https://amzn.to/3zhWUfs

Note: 645 watts, with Samsung 3030 and OSRAM 3535 LED bars. Modular. ‎52 x 31 x 5.25 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2021)

Price: $421.24



Code:10AMZLIVE915



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3zcIrkU




Note: 430 watts, modular, dimmer only goes from 40-100%, 3030 & OSRAM 3535 LED, ‎50.13 x 27.6 x 2.63 inches



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2021)

Price: $356



Code: 10AMZLIVE915:



Link:


https://amzn.to/3ApTfha




Note: 400 watts, LM301H diodes, 40-100% dimmer, ‎27.2 x 26.7 x 5.3 inches



Photos:


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 17, 2021)

12 % off vivosun products 
code bubby12 





Love What You Grow | VIVOSUN


VIVOSUN Hydroponic Store provides you the Premium Hydroponics Equipments and services for indoor growing.




vivosun.com





or

9% off at Amazon store 
code amzbubby 








VIVOSUN


Home



www.amazon.com


----------



## SBBCal (Sep 17, 2021)

Got an email for Viparspectra "P" series is having a flash sale on Amazon . Looks like $59 for p1000. Nice entry lvl light or seedlings.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $595
> 
> Code: *10AMZLIVE915*
> 
> ...


Hit up meiju they quoted me 700 bux for two 650w bar setups with 301s shipped


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Been a few months since a working code popped up for this light.


Thank you  came to $91.00


----------



## SBBCal (Sep 17, 2021)

HLG sale all Oct...


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Sep 17, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> HLG sale all Oct...
> View attachment 4989411


This makes me inordinately happy.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 17, 2021)

If they’re updating their lights the savings on current stuff could be nice


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 17, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> This makes me inordinately happy.


Me too. I fucking love HLG. It was like… dicking around with Walmart shoes and getting some Nikes. Been a huge fan for years now. The QB132 are great for veg make a rack with 4 of them, can’t beat it. Qb96 are insane power for the size. HLG 600r spec is a huge stationary light. The HLG 100 is great to put inbetween those 4 qb132 in veg for a even spread.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too. I fucking love HLG. It was like… dicking around with Walmart shoes and getting some Nikes. Been a huge fan for years now. The QB132 are great for veg make a rack with 4 of them, can’t beat it. Qb96 are insane power for the size. HLG 600r spec is a huge stationary light. The HLG 100 is great to put inbetween those 4 qb132 in veg for a even spread.


The qb 132's make an outstanding light for flower as well. I use 8 boards, 2 lrs-350/36 per 4x4 and pull weights exceeding my hps 1000 de's.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2021)

Price: $50.79
Code: *SH120050OFF* + clip 10% off coupon
Link: https://amzn.to/3tRYeoo
Note: I may be over looking the wattage but my guess its 100 watts..? 5-100% dimmable knob, OSRAM diodes , 
‎15.71 x 13.58 x 4.69 inches

Photos: 
 *(LOL)*


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Sep 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too. I fucking love HLG. It was like… dicking around with Walmart shoes and getting some Nikes. Been a huge fan for years now. The QB132 are great for veg make a rack with 4 of them, can’t beat it. Qb96 are insane power for the size. HLG 600r spec is a huge stationary light. The HLG 100 is great to put inbetween those 4 qb132 in veg for a even spread.


My first real light is a 225, but I've been looking to build out a couple QB96's but depending on what they do, you never know. With their current QB96 pricing with the forum discount it was less than 130 for two...hopefully we'll do even better.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $30
> 
> Code: CLIP 40% OFF
> 
> ...


Price: $25

Code: 5EQUJHYQ


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2021)

Price: $19.79 

Code: XZQJA8DO 

Link: https://amzn.to/3lD2OCV

Note: One caddy

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Not $1.70 but still pretty good deal
> Price: $4.80-9
> 
> Code: CLIP 70% OFF
> ...


Price: $4.17

Code: CLIP 80% OFF

Link: https://amzn.to/3etygRy

Note: 10x 15 gallon bags = $0.41 each bag


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

$3 lux meter expired at midnight....



https://amzn.to/3nGZpWB


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $3 lux meter expired at midnight....
> 
> 
> 
> https://amzn.to/3nGZpWB


You just trying to tease us or what?


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You just trying to tease us or what?


I felt the same way...Have to start searching for them more often.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

Price: $5



Code: 50ETEYU6



Link: https://amzn.to/3lIRTYK



Note: Greens lens led glasses, extends. A blessing to blurple growers.



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

Price: $40.49



Code: 50LESSL7



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3CpTSI1




Note: 
100 watts, claims to use samsung's LM281B diodes, dimmable. Only a one year warranty.‎15.74 x 7.28 x 1.73 inches



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

Price: $27



Code: 50LESSL7



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3hMTMlJ




Note: 50watts, claims to use samsung's LM281B diodes, no way to dim. Only a one year warranty.‎‎7.87 x 7.28 x 1.73 inches



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

Price: $23



Code: 70MQHSUM



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3AmQkWs




Note: claims= 301H diodes, another section says 301B diodes /3030. 100 watts. ‎13.31 x 13.19 x 0.24 inches



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 18, 2021)

Price: $16.73



Code: 23LSF2EK



Link: https://amzn.to/3zheIY8



Note: 
16x outlets, 4x USB type B ports, Max Power: 1875W
Rated Voltage: 125v
Rated Current: 15A
USB Output：total 5V/3.1A
Energy Rating: 900 Joules
Cord Length: 5 FT


Photos:


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hit up meiju they quoted me 700 bux for two 650w bar setups with 301s shipped


Who’s your contact at meijiu? I was quoted $1100 shipped for 2x 650W LM301H+Osram


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 19, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Who’s your contact at meijiu? I was quoted $1100 shipped for 2x 650W LM301H+Osram


Ritafang_meiju

The 700 for 2 probably has lower end reds like epistar


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Ritafang_meiju
> 
> The 700 for 2 probably has lower end reds like epistar


Thanks!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 19, 2021)

go shopping after football with vivosun 

12 % off code bubby12 





Love What You Grow | VIVOSUN


VIVOSUN Hydroponic Store provides you the Premium Hydroponics Equipments and services for indoor growing.




vivosun.com





or 

9% off code amzbubby 








VIVOSUN


Home



www.amazon.com


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 21, 2021)

16 bucks, says you gotta request the code thru Vipon though. bought one to see what it do. Probably be a nice veg light at 5k color and I like the heat sink.

Search high bay led 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TCK2G1D?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $50.79
> Code: *SH120050OFF* + clip 10% off coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tRYeoo
> Note: I may be over looking the wattage but my guess its 100 watts..? 5-100% dimmable knob, OSRAM diodes ,
> ...


Price: $38.79
Code:60SH1200S3 + $12 coupon


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 23, 2021)

I bought one of these for $16, dirt cheap and at 5k it aught to make a nice veg light. Won’t let me copy a code since I already used one but it’s on Vipon if anyone is interested


----------



## Johiem (Sep 24, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Maybe this will help?https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OWD47K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


Had to change my response bro, I ordered 2 units and instead of the 24 pieces, I got... 3. Two in one box and one in the second box. I'm already raising hell with Amazon.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 24, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Had to change my response bro, I ordered 2 units and instead of the 24 pieces, I got... 3. Two in one box and one in the second box. I'm already raising hell with Amazon.


"Number of Pieces 12"


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 24, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Had to change my response bro, I ordered 2 units and instead of the 24 pieces, I got... 3. Two in one box and one in the second box. I'm already raising hell with Amazon.


 Sorry to hear that. I was ready to order 5 units in the morning, I guess I need to find another seller...


----------



## Johiem (Sep 24, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was ready to order 5 units in the morning, I guess I need to find another seller...


Glad I could save you the fight.


----------



## gengiskush (Sep 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I bought one of these for $16, dirt cheap and at 5k it aught to make a nice veg light. Won’t let me copy a code since I already used one but it’s on Vipon if anyone is interested


Sheesh. I got this light for $16 and now I have to set up a whole new veg tent for to use it. Way to save me $$ guy. 

(that's sarcasm. the light is solid, and i already suspected i'd have to set up separate veg and flower tents. i do like the light. a lot of metal in that heat sink.)


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $38.79
> Code:60SH1200S3 + $12 coupon


In for 1 lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 26, 2021)

Price: $32.49
Code: 505ZCO3O
Link: https://amzn.to/3o6HEAd
Note:100 watts, wired controller with timer and dimmer, 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Price: $220

Code: 40KNOKIR

Link: https://amzn.to/3AQIYdF


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 27, 2021)

Great Ph Down/ Ph UP kit and other nice plant/grow deals


Not sure if I mentioned this site before but if you like vipon then this is for you. *JUST TWO DEALS PER DAY SO BE SURE YOU WANT THAT ITEM*

This is a referral link but I'm not sure how their program works but feel free to join and check their deals. http://snag.it/uFFrv


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 27, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/My-Bathroom-Butt-Buddy-Self-Cleaning/dp/B07PQCFYGV


----------



## Johiem (Sep 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> https://www.amazon.com/My-Bathroom-Butt-Buddy-Self-Cleaning/dp/B07PQCFYGV


Kinda funny, except I bought 2 bidet attachments with the toilet paper shortage... they're still in their boxes.


----------



## BaconSF (Sep 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> https://www.amazon.com/My-Bathroom-Butt-Buddy-Self-Cleaning/dp/B07PQCFYGV


Bidets are very normal in Asia, u probably walk around with dingleberries lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Bidets are very normal in Asia, u probably walk around with dingleberries lol


No dingleberries here! I shave my butt hairs! Lol


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No dingleberries here! I shave my butt hairs! Lol


TMI LOL !!!


----------



## Tracker (Sep 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> https://www.amazon.com/My-Bathroom-Butt-Buddy-Self-Cleaning/dp/B07PQCFYGV


Discount code @Marq1340 ?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> TMI LOL !!!


Oops sorry..... did I say that out loud?  lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 27, 2021)

Whatever pays the bills.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 27, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Discount code @Marq1340 ?


That's literally from the site above. Have at it.


**Drip Drip**


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $16.73
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this still work or do you have a deal for something comparable? Sorry to sound ignorant but I often worry having a bunch of stuff on a 5 dollar Walmart power surge thing. I don’t even know what happens if I overload it. Blow breaker? I have so many plugs. Don’t want to burn the home down but I don’t even know what it’d take to cause that but this big power supply looks quality and safe. Thanks


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Does this still work or do you have a deal for something comparable? Sorry to sound ignorant but I often worry having a bunch of stuff on a 5 dollar Walmart power surge thing. I don’t even know what happens if I overload it. Blow breaker? I have so many plugs. Don’t want to burn the home down but I don’t even know what it’d take to cause that but this big power supply looks quality and safe. Thanks


Running too many watts on a circuit that can't handle the load is all it takes. Find out what size breaker you're using.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Does this still work or do you have a deal for something comparable? Sorry to sound ignorant but I often worry having a bunch of stuff on a 5 dollar Walmart power surge thing. I don’t even know what happens if I overload it. Blow breaker? I have so many plugs. Don’t want to burn the home down but I don’t even know what it’d take to cause that but this big power supply looks quality and safe. Thanks


I hardly ever see or remember expiration dates, but you can always enter it and see for yourself if it works it not. I see at least 20 surge protectors a week so if you don't mind waiting till I get home later tonight I could post a few.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Running too many watts on a circuit that can't handle the load is all it takes. Find out what size breaker you're using.


I’m in a made in 2002 mobile home man…. Can’t be anything major. This is my biggest worry. All my grow room gear is all… plugged into that room in some way. And it’s 600…800…. About 1200 watts of lights (veg and flower tents) and plenty of fans and a huge hydro pump that’s I think 60 or 80 watts….

Realy don’t wanna burn my home down man and I’m not trying to derail this thread but would you possibly advise getting a high quality surge protector like this one in the deal?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I hardly ever see or remember expiration dates, but you can always enter it and see for yourself if it works it not. I see at least 20 surge protectors a week so if you don't mind waiting till I get home later tonight I could post a few.


I’m sorry I wasn’t trying to be lazy. I’m not a huge Amazon user, but when I clicked the link (before I asked) it said click this coupon to save 15 percent. I did that, then went to checkout and add coupon code. I went to I guess it said “promos and offers” box (only box I could type in) and I pasted the code and nothing happened but I’m inexperienced coupon shopper as I said I possibly did it wrong only reason I asked. Thanks man.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m in a made in 2002 mobile home man…. Can’t be anything major. This is my biggest worry. All my grow room gear is all… plugged into that room in some way. And it’s 600…800…. About 1200 watts of lights (veg and flower tents) and plenty of fans and a huge hydro pump that’s I think 60 or 80 watts….
> 
> Realy don’t wanna burn my home down man and I’m not trying to derail this thread but would you possibly advise getting a high quality surge protector like this one in the deal?


The surge protector would be good, but you possibly could be pulling too many watts on that circuit. Find your breaker box, find the breaker for the room you have all your grow equipment on and see what number is on the end of that breaker. 1800 watts max on a 15 Amp breaker at 120 volts. You wanna stay under 70% of that so.....1260 watts on a 15 amp/120 volt breaker.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m sorry I wasn’t trying to be lazy. I’m not a huge Amazon user, but when I clicked the link (before I asked) it said click this coupon to save 15 percent. I did that, then went to checkout and add coupon code. I went to I guess it said “promos and offers” box (only box I could type in) and I pasted the code and nothing happened but I’m inexperienced coupon shopper as I said I possibly did it wrong only reason I asked. Thanks man.


Don't skimp on surge protectors. It's also better if you can plug them into different outlets even if you can't put them on their own circuits.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m sorry I wasn’t trying to be lazy. I’m not a huge Amazon user, but when I clicked the link (before I asked) it said click this coupon to save 15 percent. I did that, then went to checkout and add coupon code. I went to I guess it said “promos and offers” box (only box I could type in) and I pasted the code and nothing happened but I’m inexperienced coupon shopper as I said I possibly did it wrong only reason I asked. Thanks man.


I see. I also tried the code and hit enter and it came back as "invalid code" so it's definitely expired.

If I remember correctly there are some people here that were electricians, maybe they can point you in the right direction so you'll know what you're working with. To be on the safe side.


----------



## Johiem (Sep 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Does this still work or do you have a deal for something comparable? Sorry to sound ignorant but I often worry having a bunch of stuff on a 5 dollar Walmart power surge thing. I don’t even know what happens if I overload it. Blow breaker? I have so many plugs. Don’t want to burn the home down but I don’t even know what it’d take to cause that but this big power supply looks quality and safe. Thanks


I bought it.
IMO, only one light per strip (1000w) and be careful of high power needs devices, chiller, a/c, dehumidifier... How much to overload it? 1000w light and a 900w heater.
What will happen? Simplest outcome, the internal breaker on the power strip will trip and the unit won't work. Worst case scenario, all breakers on that circuit fail to trip, high power and current usage degrades your wires and the weakest point catches fire. 
Those cheap ass Walmart strips offer little to no surge protection and i would be a bit leery of the quality of internal components.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $17.99
Code: 401SUIKH 
Link: https://amzn.to/39XZNrL
Note: 1875W/15A , 8x outlets, 3x usb A ports, 1x usb c port, surge and ground indicators, 2100 Joules protection.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $10.49 
Code: 30SOKETPUG 
Link: https://amzn.to/39JOfbm
Note: 1250J with 9 AC Outlet, Outlet Splitter 2 USB Charging Ports(Shared 2.4A), 

Photos:


----------



## J232 (Sep 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If I remember correctly there are some people here that were electricians, maybe they can point you in the right direction so you'll know what you're working with. To be on the safe side.


Lol we don’t wanna go there again... we are just happy he didn’t burn his trailer down already, dude lived with no power for like a month because of his grow. Scope the thread for a entertaining read.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $14.29 
Code: CA7WMLKC clip 15% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3F10crp
Note: 10 AC Outlets & 4 USB Ports (5V/4.2A)，1875W/15A,6 Feet Long 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $17.39 
Code: 40LAKERPOWER 
Link: https://amzn.to/3zMCb3H
Note: Absorbing capacity of 1280 Joules, 6 AC outlet Plugs with built-in surge protection. 8 ports in 1, 2 usb ports

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

As strange as it looks ive seen multiple people in the forums use a similar outlet.
Price: $18.99 
Code: 50FADABI
Link: https://amzn.to/2ZrVbI7
Note: 10 Outlet Heavy Duty, 4ft cable, 42" long, 12 outlets, includes mounting brackets, 


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $14.99 
Code: 408ATPPL 
Link: https://amzn.to/2XSDX6b
Note: 1680joules protections, fire proof, 18 outlets and 3 usb ports


Photos:


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2021)

OVERWHELMED


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeeze, some of those power strips look like fires waiting to happen.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Jeeze, some of those power strips look like fires waiting to happen.


Which ones exactly?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Which ones exactly?


The ones which have more than a half-dozen outlets on a strip.


----------



## SBBCal (Sep 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $19.79
> 
> Code: XZQJA8DO
> 
> ...


This can be made on the cheap.. good idea


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 28, 2021)

Sf4000 on sale at Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Spider-Farmer-SF-4000-Dimmable-Spectrum/dp/B07TXFR69M?ref_=d6k_applink_bb_dls_failed


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Jeeze, some of those power strips look like fires waiting to happen.


So are they safe or not. I need one of the handful listed….


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $50.79
> Code: *SH120050OFF* + clip 10% off coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tRYeoo
> Note: I may be over looking the wattage but my guess its 100 watts..? 5-100% dimmable knob, OSRAM diodes ,
> ...


Price: $38.09
Code: 60SH1200S3 + clip 10% off coupon


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $64.49
Code: *50AH1000*
Link: https://amzn.to/3m684iW
Note: 100 watts, Philips diodes

Photos:


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 28, 2021)

anyone seen any dehumidifier deals? just a small room size. mine crapped out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> anyone seen any dehumidifier deals? just a small room size. mine crapped out.


How small of a room?
Price: $16.**



Code: 50NL1I1U



Link: https://amzn.to/3ogtY5v



Note: 26oz, claims to cover 2300 cubic feet.....



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 28, 2021)

Price: $19.34



Code: AP7KS7MQ



Link: https://amzn.to/3iePaVM



Note: 2200 cubic feet, 32 oz



Photos:


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 28, 2021)

Noob question since we’re throwing surge protectors around, I think I know the answer but does a 1000w draw light need to be on a surge protector? If it’s on its own circuit will it be alright?


----------



## Johiem (Sep 28, 2021)

I recommend a surge protector whether or not it is a dedicated circuit. All being a dedicated circuit means is that, should you have a catastrophic power surge there only thing effected would be whatever was on that circuit. Dedicated does not mean surge safe. On a side note: surge safe does not equate to lightning safe. Lightning will destroy any surge protector power strip It gets a hold of.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $19.34
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This should work fine for a 10 x 10 room.. about the same size as the one I had. Thanks


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $80
Code: 60OFF60G 
Link: https://amzn.to/3kVxVuE
Note: 200 watts, 

Specification:
Model: PL2000
Avg. Power Draw: 200W±3%
Input Voltage: AC100-277V
Veg Footprint: 4 x 3 ft
Flower Footprint: 4 x 2 ft
Item Net Weight: 7.5 pounds
Item Size:23.6*11.3*2.6 inch


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $52.00 
Code: 60OFF60G
Link: https://amzn.to/2ZDEoBX
Note:


Specification:
Avg. Power Draw: 150W±3%
Input Voltage: AC100-277V
Spectrum: 660nm,3000K,5000K and IR 760nm
Veg Footprint: 4 x 4 ft
Flower Footprint: 3 x 3 ft
Item Net Weight: 5 pounds
Item Size:12.6*11.8*2.75 inch
Light Lifespan: ≥50000 hours



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $32.00
Code: 60OFF60G
Link: https://amzn.to/3CYvtcW
Note:

Specification:
Avg. Power Draw: 100W±3%
Input Voltage: AC100-277V
Spectrum: 660nm,3000K,5000K and IR 760nm
Veg Footprint: 3 x 3 ft
Flower Footprint: 2 x 2 ft
Item Net Weight: 5 pounds
Item Size:12.6*11.8*2.75 inch
Light Lifespan: ≥50000 hours


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $3.29 
Code: 458KPDPN 
Link: https://amzn.to/3osnBMu
Note: 

Transparent Cover, better Light Transmittance
Red & Blue Light For All Growing Stage
75W Equivalent, 9W Power Consumption



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $24.00
Code: 708TBXGB
Link: https://amzn.to/3utu4Im
Note: "110 watts" blurp


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $5
Code: 6HREQUT2 
Link: https://amzn.to/2Wr4vLd
Note: 3 in 1 Soil Tester


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 30, 2021)

Price: $8.49
Code: 50J7JJ52 
Link: https://amzn.to/3AWY0Pp
Note: 3 in 1 Soil Tester


Photos:


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 1, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> HLG sale all Oct...
> View attachment 4989411




Anyone see anything new on this? It's October.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2021)

Says 15% off all lights bottom of HLG home page.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Says 15% off all lights bottom of HLG home page.


Alas, that's 15% of select lamps then a button to take you to 'all lamps'. Unfortunately that's always there. Maybe they sleep in on October 1st.  I've got some money set aside for a few items but I'd love to buy them the day the sale starts, not the day before, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2021)

I would think they will update their site at the beginning of their business day.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I would think they will update their site at the beginning of their business day.


I'm just impatient. I like new toys and when you have the money in hand... Also, I'm in the 6th week of flower and I'd love a few extra lights to finish off this grow before moving on to the next.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 1, 2021)

Folks, HLG Croptober 2021 is up and running. They haven't posted anything about it on their site, but you get 15% (no additional codes can be used) site wide. 

From my FB messaging with them:



...go at it...on my behalf, I can only say, "mischief managed."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Folks, HLG Croptober 2021 is up and running. They haven't posted anything about it on their site, but you get 15% (no additional codes can be used) site wide.
> 
> From my FB messaging with them:
> 
> ...


It's not really "site-wide", as it doesn't work on refurbished units.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's not really "site-wide", as it doesn't work on refurbished units.


Also doesn't work on DIY items. Just got this email..


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Also doesn't work on DIY items. Just got this email..
> 
> View attachment 5000021


I just got the same one. I was hoping for more than 15% but it's still respectable.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 1, 2021)

I was hoping for 20% or being able to combine it with the forum discount...but it didn't stop me from buying 2x 225's.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Oct 1, 2021)

I told HLG how when I bought my Scorpion Diablo, opened it up and tried to hang it with the cables they included the cables weren’t even pressed and they just fell apart.
Luckily I was holding the light otherwise the 40 pound light would have fallen and crushed the 6 plants underneath it.
They apologized and gave me a 10% discount for my next purchase.
Well I went and bought a 350R and two uv units with the code and like a month later they did the 20% 4/20 sale.
Seems like a really sincere apology lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I told HLG how when I bought my Scorpion Diablo, opened it up and tried to hang it with the cables they included the cables weren’t even pressed and they just fell apart.
> Luckily I was holding the light otherwise the 40 pound light would have fallen and crushed the 6 plants underneath it.
> They apologized and gave me a 10% discount for my next purchase.
> Well I went and bought a 350R and two uv units with the code and like a month later they did the 20% 4/20 sale.
> Seems like a really sincere apology lol


there are multiple persistent 10% off codes that work on HLG's site. RIU10 and DIY10 are a couple


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 1, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I just got the same one. I was hoping for more than 15% but it's still respectable.


That's too bad. Black Friday it was 20% off and it included the DIY stuff, so I ordered 6 QB96's. Still in the box, lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's too bad. Black Friday it was 20% off and it included the DIY stuff, so I ordered 6 QB96's. Still in the box, lol.


Nice man! I'll keep an eye out for sure this year.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 1, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice man! I'll keep an eye out for sure this year.


Ya, I didn't need anymore lights, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I didn't need anymore lights, but I couldn't help myself.


I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Oct 1, 2021)

380W cob/blurple for $204 @Marq1340 deal or no deal?








LED Plant Grow Light


LED Plant Grow Light




sellout.woot.com


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> 380W cob/blurple for $204 @Marq1340 deal or no deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a trick question? Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> 380W cob/blurple for $204 @Marq1340 deal or no deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better lights to be had at that price. Blurperty no deal.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't skimp on surge protectors. It's also better if you can plug them into different outlets even if you can't put them on their own circuits.


I've been thinking about switching all the outlets in my growroom to gfci. It should add a lil more protection I believe.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 2, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I've been thinking about switching all the outlets in my growroom to gfci. It should add a lil more protection I believe.


I don’t like em theyre finicky. We had a bad brown out around here this summer and all my equipment was fine. If you’re worried about equipment failure I wouldn’t. If your pushing your breakers hard and thinking they’ll help they’re just gonna pop constantly. Install a 2nd breaker. If you do install a gfci you only need one per breaker. Just replace the first outlet off the breaker and the ones past it will be protected


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t like em theyre finicky. We had a bad brown out around here this summer and all my equipment was fine. If you’re worried about equipment failure I wouldn’t. If your pushing your breakers hard and thinking they’ll help they’re just gonna pop constantly. Install a 2nd breaker.


Good point. Now that you mention it, lights on a surge protector might not be a good idea either? My breakers aren't necessarily my worry, its more the wiring I worry about. My place was built in the mid 70s and I'm not sure about the quality. It would be extremely difficult for me to change out the wiring and seeing how my room is on a 15 Amp breaker, the wires are prolly not that great.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t like em theyre finicky. We had a bad brown out around here this summer and all my equipment was fine. If you’re worried about equipment failure I wouldn’t. If your pushing your breakers hard and thinking they’ll help they’re just gonna pop constantly. Install a 2nd breaker. If you do install a gfci you only need one per breaker. Just replace the first outlet off the breaker and the ones past it will be protected


I agree. I actually cringe when I see one on a job where I have to plug equipment into. I did outdoor concerts at a new venue this past summer, and when they were installing the power the electrician wanted to know if I wanted gfi's on the 120v outlets or not. "NO, NO, NO, please no! Breakers are fine" was the answer.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Price: $8.39
Code: *40LLOUTA*
Link: https://amzn.to/3FfCGqG
Note:
Specifications:
Material: PETG
Size: approx. 3 x 1 x 1 cm/ 1.18 x 0.39 x 0.39 inch
Color: red
Quantity: 80 pieces

Package includes:
80 x 90 degree plant benders 
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.39
> Code: *40LLOUTA*
> Link: https://amzn.to/3FfCGqG
> Note: 80 pieces
> ...


Reviews say they are very small clips


----------



## Tracker (Oct 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Reviews say they are very small clips


I printed several sizes of these type of clips, and in the end I didnt like using them.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I agree. I actually cringe when I see one on a job where I have to plug equipment into. I did outdoor concerts at a new venue this past summer, and when they were installing the power the electrician wanted to know if I wanted gfi's on the 120v outlets or not. "NO, NO, NO, please no! Breakers are fine" was the answer.


My tech rider has a 20A circuit just for my rig (not for the rest of the stage gear, the PA or lights). It often gets a raised eyebrow, but boy do people get crotchety 2 minutes into the first song when the stage goes black and part or all of the FOH goes dead.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Price: $6.80



Code: 809Z7JXO



Link: https://amzn.to/3uzCH40



Note: 30 8" plant/garden stakes



Photos:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> My tech rider has a 20A circuit just for my rig (not for the rest of the stage gear, the PA or lights). It often gets a raised eyebrow, but boy do people get crotchety 2 minutes into the first song when the stage goes black and part or all of the FOH goes dead.


Makes sense to me, and I'd do the same. I mean in reality a tech rider is just a request anyway. Years ago when I was a talent buyer at a night club, we'd get all sorts of riders with silly requests, and I'd just get out my red pen and start crossing things out, then send it back to the agent. They wouldn't always be happy, but were already pretty much locked in at that point, plus they should have read my offer sheet better, where we clearly wrote "house sounds and lights". My buddy is a sound guy, and he has it on his rider that he won't use certain consoles unless they buy him a bag of weed. He says that he has gotten several bags of weed that way. I also remember way back in the day when I was on tour, I once had to run a long extension cord to the kitchen just to get a free 20A circuit for the small lighting rig we carried.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 2, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Good point. Now that you mention it, lights on a surge protector might not be a good idea either? My breakers aren't necessarily my worry, its more the wiring I worry about. My place was built in the mid 70s and I'm not sure about the quality. It would be extremely difficult for me to change out the wiring and seeing how my room is on a 15 Amp breaker, the wires are prolly not that great.


 OK amigo, I am no electrician but I've done a good deal of it. I usually pull the breaker and check the gauge of the wire for said circuit. If your wire is 14 gauge or larger, I would up that breaker to 20 amps. I also pull a few receptacles' and check the gauge at the box as well. I bought an old home in Colorado which was wired very poorly. It seems that in order to pass inspection the previous owner spliced 6" pieces of 12G copper to the receptacles then they just wire nutted that to the 14G Aluminum which the whole home had. I rewired the entire house in 12-2 wg just so i could feel safe. Never assume what came before you has been done correctly. Good luck...


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Price: $43



Code: 



Link: https://bit.ly/3B6P75Y



Note: Walmart posting this light as 4000 watts







Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Price: $65



Code: Get your own single use code from my...vi..pon..com



Link:


Note:
Smart 30 pint dehumidifier


Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> OK amigo, I am no electrician but I've done a good deal of it. I usually pull the breaker and check the gauge of the wire for said circuit. If your wire is 14 gauge or larger, I would up that breaker to 20 amps. I also pull a few receptacles' and check the gauge at the box as well. I bought an old home in Colorado which was wired very poorly. It seems that in order to pass inspection the previous owner spliced 6" pieces of 12G copper to the receptacles then they just wire nutted that to the 14G Aluminum which the whole home had. I rewired the entire house in 12-2 wg just so i could feel safe. Never assume what came before you has been done correctly. Good luck...


Thanks for the tip. I'm not an electrician by no means either. I did wire a grow room in Cali back in 2011 with both 120 and 240 and had to create the 240 circuit. The box didn't have a main shut off so I had to do it while it was live.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 2, 2021)

Price: $8.39



Code: 92OZQTHV + clip 10% off



Link: https://amzn.to/3l2fEvp



Note: 



Photos:


----------



## Dreypa (Oct 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $38.09
> Code: 60SH1200S3 + clip 10% off coupon


Pleasantly surprised with these. bought one for my grandma and liked it so much bought two to replace my veg light.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dreypa said:


> Pleasantly surprised with these. bought one for my grandma and liked it so much bought two to replace my veg light.


Does seem like a nice light. Which light did they replace?


----------



## Dreypa (Oct 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Does seem like a nice light. Which light did they replace?


Replaced a mars hydro ts600, relegated the mars to over wintering my jacaranda


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Makes sense to me, and I'd do the same. I mean in reality a tech rider is just a request anyway. Years ago when I was a talent buyer at a night club, we'd get all sorts of riders with silly requests, and I'd just get out my red pen and start crossing things out, then send it back to the agent. They wouldn't always be happy, but were already pretty much locked in at that point, plus they should have read my offer sheet better, where we clearly wrote "house sounds and lights". My buddy is a sound guy, and he has it on his rider that he won't use certain consoles unless they buy him a bag of weed. He says that he has gotten several bags of weed that way. I also remember way back in the day when I was on tour, I once had to run a long extension cord to the kitchen just to get a free 20A circuit for the small lighting rig we carried.


So many clubs with really shitty power or who haven't bothered to figure out how the power needs to work. It used to be smaller clubs or bars when it used to be things like the beer fridge would be on the same circuit or maybe the window neons, etc. Later it was bigger rooms but we'd find the 'production' (lights, smoke machines, etc) would be tied into the same circuit...that shit is hard to suss because you're not using it during check, but come showtime, all that is running and what was clean and perfect for check gets ugly fast.

My thing for stage setup was to have unlimited clean headroom (all tube high voltage pre's, super big power stages)...so my most current touring rig uses an amp that was built for me using Hypex units... it's 2500w RMS and peak is closer to 3500w or more. So, yeah, that circuit is really important. Also, if power gets clustery, the IEM setup and the wifi that controls it for the monitor mixes gets super erratic and futzy.

*I also prided myself on a non-pushy hospitality rider. The thing that got the most pushback was 10 9v batteries, which was the least presumptuous inclusion...Batteries for the stage wireless units. Once people understood that, they stopped questioning it.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Grabbed at 11$ with tax. Even if it it doesn't last forever and I outgrow it, the extra snips are worth it alone.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks like I gotta buy this just to see what a $65 dehumidifier looks like lol


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 3, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Shit looks like I gotta buy this just to see what a $65 dehumidifier looks like lol


If at the very least so you can sleep next to it mid-summer at 45db while it pumps out all that heat.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed I never added a link
35 pints*





Amazon.com: COLAZE 35 Pints 2000 Sq. Ft Dehumidifier for Home Basements Bedroom Garage with 6.56 ft Drain Hose, Three Colors Humidity Indicator, Auto Defrost, Drying Clothes Dehumidifier with 0.66 Gallon Water Tank Capacity


Amazon.com: COLAZE 35 Pints 2000 Sq. Ft Dehumidifier for Home Basements Bedroom Garage with 6.56 ft Drain Hose, Three Colors Humidity Indicator, Auto Defrost, Drying Clothes Dehumidifier with 0.66 Gallon Water Tank Capacity



amzn.to


----------



## flyawayclyde (Oct 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $64.49
> Code: *50AH1000*
> Link: https://amzn.to/3m684iW
> Note: 100 watts, Philips diodes
> ...


The code is not working??


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 3, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> So many clubs with really shitty power or who haven't bothered to figure out how the power needs to work. It used to be smaller clubs or bars when it used to be things like the beer fridge would be on the same circuit or maybe the window neons, etc. Later it was bigger rooms but we'd find the 'production' (lights, smoke machines, etc) would be tied into the same circuit...that shit is hard to suss because you're not using it during check, but come showtime, all that is running and what was clean and perfect for check gets ugly fast.
> 
> My thing for stage setup was to have unlimited clean headroom (all tube high voltage pre's, super big power stages)...so my most current touring rig uses an amp that was built for me using Hypex units... it's 2500w RMS and peak is closer to 3500w or more. So, yeah, that circuit is really important. Also, if power gets clustery, the IEM setup and the wifi that controls it for the monitor mixes gets super erratic and futzy.
> 
> *I also prided myself on a non-pushy hospitality rider. The thing that got the most pushback was 10 9v batteries, which was the least presumptuous inclusion...Batteries for the stage wireless units. Once people understood that, they stopped questioning it.


Totally true. My favorite rider incident a was when I was booking agent and tour manager for an hippish jazz-fusion band, who had "a fresh veggie platter with hummus" on the rider. For those who don't know, hummus is a middle-eastern dip made of garbanzo beans blended with tahini (sesame seed butter). Well I gotta give it to this one hardcore fan who booked us in a local road-house in central texas. I doubt they had ever even heard of hummus, but the dude tried. He served us some "homemade texas hummus", which the band loved but was totally different tasting than any hummus we'd ever had. Come to find out later that night after the show that tahini is not too easy to find in Midland Texas, so the obvious substitute was apparently Skippy brand peanut butter, lol. Kitchen hacks, Texas style.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 3, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> The code is not working??


Must've expired. If I see a new code for this light pop up I'll tag you.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 4, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> The code is not working??


It was a pos. I literally felt it and turned it on for 5 seconds maybe before I sent it back. The next one posted however, the 200w.. a really well put together lamp. Not sure if coupon is still valid but if it is or comes around the build quality is up there. Even has a plug cover thing which means they weren't cutting corners imo


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 4, 2021)

Any deals on bundles of 3 gallon fabric pots out there right now? I should have gotten more last time they got listed here


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Any deals on bundles of 3 gallon fabric pots out there right now? I should have gotten more last time they got listed here


I’ve gotten thru these guys a few times. Cheapest I ever found cloth pots.









247Garden 3-Gallon Aeration Fabric Pot/Plant Grow Bag w/Handles (Tan w/Black Base 9H x 10D)


247Garden 3-Gallon Aeration Fabric Pot/Plant Grow Bag w/Handles (Tan w/Black Base)




www.247garden.com


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ve gotten thru these guys a few times. Cheapest I ever found cloth pots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I got them last time but this morning i noticed Amazon had a special on Jeria 8-pack of 3gallon bags for $8.05


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 5, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Any deals on bundles of 3 gallon fabric pots out there right now? I should have gotten more last time they got listed here


----------



## point3d (Oct 5, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Any deals on bundles of 3 gallon fabric pots out there right now? I should have gotten more last time they got listed here


I like this one. Takes up less space in width.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 5, 2021)

point3d said:


> I like this one. Takes up less space in width.
> View attachment 5003289


You want shallower pots.


----------



## lunari (Oct 5, 2021)

I have been looking to expand my operation so I can go perpetual with something like a 2x4 in mind. I kept hearing that the best deal was a 240w Kingbrite from Alibaba but when I checked they started at $200 once you factor in the shipping.

I discovered that the Maxsisun MF 2000 230 watt quantum board with LM281B+ diodes and a Meanwell driver. I got one on a flash deal yesterday for $135 with free Prime shipping. Currently it's $169 but there is a $30 coupon so $140 currently. I ended up ordering a 3x3 tent to pair it with.



https://www.amazon.com/MAXSISUN-Control-Dimmable-Spectrum-Samsung/dp/B08P1RQRVV/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=mf+2000&qid=1633487576&sr=8-6


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 5, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> View attachment 5003176


Was about to post this.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 5, 2021)

lunari said:


> I have been looking to expand my operation so I can go perpetual with something like a 2x4 in mind. I kept hearing that the best deal was a 240w Kingbrite from Alibaba but when I checked they started at $200 once you factor in the shipping.
> 
> I discovered that the Maxsisun MF 2000 230 watt quantum board with LM281B+ diodes and a Meanwell driver. I got one on a flash deal yesterday for $135 with free Prime shipping. Currently it's $169 but there is a $30 coupon so $140 currently. I ended up ordering a 3x3 tent to pair it with.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna flower in the 3x3 with that light, you might want another one depending on what you're going for. I use 400 watt in my 3x3 but I scrog. That's the minimum I would use with a scrog though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 5, 2021)

*Diatomaceous Earth*
Price: $3.50 
Code: Single use
Link: https://amzn.to/2ZV6eK9
Note: Snag shout has codes http://snag.it/uwxSc
Photos:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> *Diatomaceous Earth*
> Price: $3.50
> Code: Single use
> Link: https://amzn.to/2ZV6eK9
> ...


I don't use it in my soil, or inside at all. But I have a bag like this that I use outside and stuff.



https://www.amazon.com/Harris-Diatomaceous-Earth-Powder-Duster/dp/B072J8Z28F/ref=pd_lpo_2?pd_rd_i=B072J8Z28F&psc=1


----------



## lunari (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> If you're gonna flower in the 3x3 with that light, you might want another one depending on what you're going for. I use 400 watt in my 3x3 but I scrog. That's the minimum I would use with a scrog though.


I doing my first grow right now, late in flower. It's a 27"x27" with a 150w Mars TS1000 doing a scrog.

I may keep running photos in my Mars tent and try perpetual autos in the 3x3. Or do a single plant scrog in the 3x3 to see how much I can get out of the inexpensive 3x3 MF 2000 setup.

Edit: The lights are inexpensive enough that adding another in the future could be an option except I am a renter where the landlord pays the utilities and I don't want to draw too much power and make them angry.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 5, 2021)

lunari said:


> I doing my first grow right now, late in flower. It's a 27"x27" with a 150w Mars TS1000 doing a scrog.
> 
> I may keep running photos in my Mars tent and try perpetual autos in the 3x3. Or do a single plant scrog in the 3x3 to see how much I can get out of the inexpensive 3x3 MF 2000 setup.
> 
> Edit: The lights are inexpensive enough that adding another in the future could be an option except I am a renter where the landlord pays the utilities and I don't want to draw too much power and make them angry.


For sure. That's why I said it depends on what your going for. If you were going for max, then yea if get more light. In your case, I'm guessing you're doing the best you can.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 6, 2021)

Hey guys! Unit came yesteryear and I've Had the dehumidifier running for about an hour now. It actually better fits my space than the 70pt I've been using. It's only listed at up to 250 watts which is also nice. It's quiet and appears to be working quite well. Can't speak on longevity but aside from a janky "touchscreen " which I feel would be the thing to go first, this is a good 65 spent. Do recommend (but I've only had running an hour fwiw)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Hey guys! Unit came yesteryear and I've Had the dehumidifier running for about an hour now. It actually better fits my space than the 70pt I've been using. It's only listed at up to 250 watts which is also nice. It's quiet and appears to be working quite well. Can't speak on longevity but aside from a janky "touchscreen " which I feel would be the thing to go first, this is a good 65 spent. Do recommend (but I've only had running an hour fwiw)
> 
> View attachment 5003706View attachment 5003707View attachment 5003708View attachment 5003709


Does it pull much water? Last time I went for a low power dehuey, it wasn't worth the power it drew in terms of extracting water.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Does it pull much water? Last time I went for a low power dehuey, it wasn't worth the power it drew in terms of extracting water.




4 hours with fan on "normal"and the last 2 on high has filled it up. On high it really pulls. I was honestly not expecting this. Pleasantly surprised.. I'm almost waiting for it to stop working so I can be like "aha it was a pos" but so far so good

It's low power but it's a "30 pint" and not a mini. I'm adding a pic with a gallon jug next to it so you can get scale of size. And this is the back of the unit. For those who care the front has a circle above the coloze branding that has changes color based on rh. And the button to turn off the lights on the panel is actually pretty dope lol

Lastly the hygrometer is also pretty damn accurate


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 6, 2021)

Hey everyone does anyone have some good deals or recommendations for a RO filter? I don’t quite know what I’m looking for or what style is the best. Also does anyone use a higher end ph pen they could recommend? I grabbed a Vivosun one and it’s an absolute piece.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Oct 6, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Hey everyone does anyone have some good deals or recommendations for a RO filter? I don’t quite know what I’m looking for or what style is the best. Also does anyone use a higher end ph pen they could recommend? I grabbed a Vivosun one and it’s an absolute piece.


I use Bluelab for years, they have a solid longstanding reputation.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 6, 2021)

MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> I use Bluelab for years, they have a solid longstanding reputation.


I have a bluelab ec meter but I use an apera ph meter. Also a great option imo, it’s served me really well for over a year now. I’m running the cheaper green model that sells for like 50 bucks


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 6, 2021)

I ended up grabbing a soil probe ph reader from Blulab. 

still debating wether I even want an RO or not


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Hey everyone does anyone have some good deals or recommendations for a RO filter? I don’t quite know what I’m looking for or what style is the best. Also does anyone use a higher end ph pen they could recommend? I grabbed a Vivosun one and it’s an absolute piece.


Hydrologic Micro-75 is a solid inexpensive RO filter. For ph pens, make sure you have the storage solution or you will have issues no matter which model you buy.


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hydrologic Micro-75 is a solid inexpensive RO filter. For ph pens, make sure you have the storage solution or you will have issues no matter which model you buy.


Thanks pj, I dident get the solution at first but I kept thinking about it and got some on the way too. I’ll check out that filter.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Thanks pj, I dident get the solution at first but I kept thinking about it and got some on the way too. I’ll check out that filter.


IMO, you can get good use out of cheap ph pens if you buy the storage solution, which is typically more expensive than the cheap pen itself.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> IMO, you can get good use out of cheap ph pens if you buy the storage solution, which is typically more expensive than the cheap pen itself.


You can make your own really cheap with KCl.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You can make your own really cheap with KCl.


I know, but it's almost not worth it unless you have a big operation with a bunch of sensors. The bag of salts costs more than a bottle of solution, and I only use around 10 drops of solution a week. Storing the bag of salts is just another headache for me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know, but it's almost not worth it unless you have a big operation with a bunch of sensors. The bag of salts costs more than a bottle of solution, and I only use around 10 drops of solution a week. Storing the bag of salts is just another headache for me.


You were complaining how expensive it was, lol.

For $20 this should last forever.






Amazon.com: Potassium Chloride 0-0-62 Muriate of Potash 100% Water Soluble Fertilizer "Greenway Biotech Brand" 3 Pounds : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy Potassium Chloride 0-0-62 Muriate of Potash 100% Water Soluble Fertilizer "Greenway Biotech Brand" 3 Pounds: Fertilizers & Plant Food - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You were complaining how expensive it was, lol.
> 
> For $20 this should last forever.
> 
> ...


I wasn't complaining. I was pointing out that it's worth spending $15 on a bottle of solution even if you get a cheap $10 meter.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You were complaining how expensive it was, lol.
> 
> For $20 this should last forever.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they sell this at my local store for $20, but I really don't need all that. A small bottle lasts me well over a year at 10 drops a week:






Potassium Chloride Salt Alternative for water softeners | Diamond Crystal® Salt







www.diamondcrystalsalt.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

Price: $101
Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
Note: 390-400watt,

390NM :Increases resin production improves taste and smell
IR 470Nm :Increases plant biomass improves efficiency of overall spectrum
Multi-machine synchronization:connection dimming, light model,timer ues commercial growers
Timing function: Can set the light on time from 1-23 hours, keep the electricity it will always cycle

Photos:


----------



## lunari (Oct 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Note: 390-400watt,
> ...


That's one hell of a light for $100.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Note: 390-400watt,
> ...


Dammit! Had to add this one to the stash! Thanks @Marq1340 !


----------



## lunari (Oct 7, 2021)

I can't decide if I should cancel my order on my $135 Maxsisun MF 2000 and get the UpDayDay HPS-4000 instead. It would be going in a 3x3


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 7, 2021)

lunari said:


> I can't decide if I should cancel my order on my $135 Maxsisun MF 2000 and get the UpDayDay HPS-4000 instead. It would be going in a 3x3


more watts, less money = good
That timer function may be a killer though. I just my lights on smart plugs and normally internal timers do not play nice with external timers. 
If that doesn't bother you, why not then? probably overkill for a 3x3 but it has a dimmer so should be just fine.


----------



## lunari (Oct 7, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> more watts, less money = good
> That timer function may be a killer though. I just my lights on smart plugs and normally internal timers do not play nice with external timers.
> If that doesn't bother you, why not then? probably overkill for a 3x3 but it has a dimmer so should be just fine.


I was ordering the UpDayDay and an AC Infinity 3x3 to hold the extra weight of the light but I was unable to cancel my Vivosun tent and Maxsisun light because they were too close to shipping. I had concerns about heat and power anyways so it's probably for the best.


----------



## rmax (Oct 7, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> probably overkill for a 3x3 but it has a dimmer so should be just fine.


Hello. I have a 5' x 10' (80" tall) tent and have been using HPS. Will one of these UDAYDAY lights be enough for one side of the tent, about 5' x 5' area. I'm looking to get into LED and am out of bank. Maybe four to six plants. 

TIA.


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 7, 2021)

rmax said:


> Hello. I have a 5' x 10' (80" tall) tent and have been using HPS. Will one of these UDAYDAY lights be enough for one side of the tent, about 5' x 5' area. I'm looking to get into LED and am out of bank. Maybe four to six plants.
> 
> TIA.


You'll need around 750w for that space.

2 of them would do well.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2021)

Quality of the parts is a big deal, I did no5 see who made diodes.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

Price: $29.19 
Code: *SMPF2LIT* + clip 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3iFCaJg
Note: 

9 Modes
3 Wind Speeds
Auto Oscillation
Quiet Cooling
LCD Display
Remote Control
15 Hour Timer
Convenient Carry Handle


Photos:


----------



## rmax (Oct 7, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> You'll need around 750w for that space.
> 
> 2 of them would do well.


I only plan on using one side of the tent. The other 5x5 half of the tent will be open with nothing, maybe fans blowing at the plants. 

Will I need two UDAYDAY for ther 5x5 side?


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 7, 2021)

rmax said:


> I only plan on using one side of the tent. The other 5x5 half of the tent will be open with nothing, maybe fans blowing at the plants.
> 
> Will I need two UDAYDAY for ther 5x5 side?


Yeah you’ll want 2. Says the diodes are epistar in the q and a


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 7, 2021)

rmax said:


> I only plan on using one side of the tent. The other 5x5 half of the tent will be open with nothing, maybe fans blowing at the plants.
> 
> Will I need two UDAYDAY for ther 5x5 side?


You want at least 30 watts per square foot. 5x5= 25sq.ft. so you need at least 750w for the one side.

Edit...
I do the same thing in my 4x8 and run 660w. Anything less wouldn't be enough during flower.


----------



## rmax (Oct 7, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> You want at least 30 watts per square foot. 5x5= 25sq.ft. so you need at least 750w for the one side.


OK. I noticed the UDAYDAY lights can be swiveled/directional. I'll try to buy two at this price.

Thanks for the assist. I've been using 1000W HPS and am concluding I'm frying the plants so I'm pulling way back on watts. "Keep trying."

The F3TX7268 code only worked on 1.

Thanxx* @Marq1340 *


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

rmax said:


> OK. I noticed the UDAYDAY lights can be swiveled/directional. I'll try to buy two at this price.
> 
> Thanks for the assist. I've been using 1000W HPS and am concluding I'm frying the plants so I'm pulling way back on watts. "Keep trying."
> 
> ...


No problem. If you have more than one Amazon account you could get another that way.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $29.19
> Code: *SMPF2LIT* + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3iFCaJg
> Note:
> ...


Nice, I snagged one. I love putting these horizontally, suspended from the ceiling of the tent, blowing a nice breeze just above the canopy. My current fan is starting to make some noise, so this is a great replacement.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nice, I snagged one. I love putting these horizontally, suspended from the ceiling of the tent, blowing a nice breeze just above the canopy. My current fan is starting to make some noise, so this is a great replacement.


Meanwhile I'm still trying to figure out the easiest way to put up my mountable fan. Next fan I get will be a tower fan for sure


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

$10 off a single amazon order no minimum(make it at least 10 total to get the entire $10 off)


#1. Pick a pick up location for your item(s) https://amzn.to/3ApRi3c
#2. Add items to your cart that are sold and shipped by "amazon.com"
#3. Check out and select the pick up location
#4 Enter this promotion 10TRYPICKUP 

*I have no idea what the criteria is so if it doesn't work just double check the steps and if it still isn't working then I can't help you. 

Forgot to post this yesterday so I'm not 100% certain its still working.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

You can also use https://www.jungle-search.com/ to help with your search. Doesn't have to be garden related.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 7, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Meanwhile I'm still trying to figure out the easiest way to put up my mountable fan. Next fan I get will be a tower fan for sure


attach it to a 2x4 or stand up a wire shelf


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 7, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> attach it to a 2x4 or stand up a wire shelf


This is the way.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2021)

Tower fans have been in my flower tent since I have went to tent camping 7 years ago. The move a lot of air and take up 1/2 sq ft of room and are quiet and durable. If using an external timer be sure to get one with the push button manual controls. Electronic models will not turn back automatically once the power is turned off.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 4984098
> Probably the best light ever for under half a bill. well constructed, actual output almost 280w. I think the diodes are 2385s which are a step below 301s but not bad at all . This thing is tight AF View attachment 4984091View attachment 4984088View attachment 4984090View attachment 4984089View attachment 4984091View attachment 4984099





Hollatchaboy said:


> The surge protector would be good, but you possibly could be pulling too many watts on that circuit. Find your breaker box, find the breaker for the room you have all your grow equipment on and see what number is on the end of that breaker. 1800 watts max on a 15 Amp breaker at 120 volts. You wanna stay under 70% of that so.....1260 watts on a 15 amp/120 volt breaker.


Make sure if you're running in a mobile home that you are using a high gauge extension cord don't run anything through the RVs inverter if you get those wire hot that things A Tender Box
Good luck with grow


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 8, 2021)

Any decent cheap lighting for seedlings in a 2x2 area?

I have a few 24” t8 bulbs but the fixture forwould be at least 30 bucks and I’m not positive my bulbs are good. 

I can’t find my blurple ufo’s, from years back either. 

Thanks


----------



## BaconSF (Oct 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $29.19
> Code: *SMPF2LIT* + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3iFCaJg
> Note:
> ...


Perfect! Just what I was looking for


----------



## BaconSF (Oct 8, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Tower fans have been in my flower tent since I have went to tent camping 7 years ago. The move a lot of air and take up 1/2 sq ft of room and are quiet and durable. If using an external timer be sure to get one with the push button manual controls. Electronic models will not turn back automatically once the power is turned off.


Well said. Had this issue with the tower fan from Costco, would turn off if power went out and would have to be manually turned back on


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 8, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Any decent cheap lighting for seedlings in a 2x2 area?
> 
> I have a few 24” t8 bulbs but the fixture forwould be at least 30 bucks and I’m not positive my bulbs are good.
> 
> ...


I use one of these in my 2x2.


https://www.amazon.com/LeFreshinsoft-Spectrum-F1000-Dimmable-Samsung/dp/B08MXPTB29/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=V6JL3DL2H782&dchild=1&keywords=lefreshinsoft+1000w+grow+light&qid=1633715144&sprefix=lefresh&sr=8-3



100w Lm301b diodes, uv/ir with built in dimmer.
$59.99 has a 5% off click coupon atm.


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 8, 2021)

Holy tamoley this is a pretty decent piece for $107. Thanks for putting it up @Marq1340. Has a lot of functionality, was worried about veg and flower setting but they are both VERY bright. You cannot run them at the same time, but it’s so bright I’m not worried. Got it to grow a kratom tree or something 
 Flower mode is top veg is bottom other pics are unbox and “sunshine” mode (I think to inspect plants not intense light) feels like solid construction too.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 8, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> I use one of these in my 2x2.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LeFreshinsoft-Spectrum-F1000-Dimmable-Samsung/dp/B08MXPTB29/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=V6JL3DL2H782&dchild=1&keywords=lefreshinsoft+1000w+grow+light&qid=1633715144&sprefix=lefresh&sr=8-3
> ...


Thanks but it took me to a 3x3 light and it is a little more than I was hoping to spend.

But it did lead me to this, maybe that was the point.

EDIT: to say I did not get this light and see next several post after this for another option




https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08S34165C/ref=psdcmw_14252941_t2_B08MXPTB29




Lights are not my alley, but that is about what I was hoping to spend.

I will probably try this out, or something similar. If anyone would suggest something else, I am all ears because like I said I don’t know lighting

thanks a lot!


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 8, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Holy tamoley this is a pretty decent piece for $107. Thanks for putting it up @Marq1340. Has a lot of functionality, was worried about veg and flower setting but they are both VERY bright. You cannot run them at the same time, but it’s so bright I’m not worried. Got it to grow a kratom tree or something
> View attachment 5005443 Flower mode is top veg is bottom other pics are unbox and “sunshine” mode (I think to inspect plants not intense light) feels like solid construction too.View attachment 5005444View attachment 5005442View attachment 5005445


That was fast. Glad you got a deal!


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 8, 2021)

Edit: see my post below, got a different model

Just grabbed the one in my post for 20 bucks. 60 watts actual (?) with dimmer.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08S34165C?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image#



Should have it up and running soon and results of effectiveness in my grow journal if anyone is interested in it


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 8, 2021)

Price: $20.00
Code: 30CL7ND3 + clip 20% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3Bq7KSh
Note: 
Item Name: 100W LED Grow Light

Spectrum: UV380-400nm,660-665nm, 2700K,6000K,IR 730nm

Efficacy: 2.7 μmol/s/W

PPF: 280μmol/s

Coverage: Veg: 3 x 3ft; Flower: 2 x 2ft

Power Input: 100-277V AC, Frequency: 50-60HZ

Power Draw:100W±5%@AC120V 98.5W±5%@AC240V 96W±5%@AC277V

Lumen:17363 lm±5%@AC120V 16927lm±5%@AC240V 16293 lm±5%@AC277V

Amp: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Work

Product Size: 12.7*11.4*2.3in

Photos:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Meanwhile I'm still trying to figure out the easiest way to put up my mountable fan. Next fan I get will be a tower fan for sure


Zip tie a wire shelf, between the poles,mounted sideways, you can mount your fan to that.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $20.00
> Code: 30CL7ND3 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3Bq7KSh
> Note:
> Item Name: 100W LED Grow Light



Ended up switching to this, the other one, a lot of reviews say there is a eletrical short in the one I had posted. Same thing, anyone intereasted in it, I will have it in my grow journal soon.

Thank You!


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 8, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Ended up switching to this, the other one, a lot of reviews say there is a eletrical short in the one I had posted. Same thing, anyone intereasted in it, I will have it in my grow journal soon.
> 
> Thank You!


Yeah other one was a real shocker in reviews


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 8, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Yeah other one was a real shocker in reviews


Which one?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 8, 2021)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> I thought it would be cool to have a running thread dedicated to the best links to buy from that has the lowest prices ansd best deals. It would save alot of time,trouble and ppl posting asking.. I have a few links to get it started.. I cant speak on behalf of these items as the only ones I actually bought were the microscope, panda film and the cfls.. Ill be adding more links later..
> 
> 
> *42w Daylight CFL - 8.99 with free shipping -*
> ...


Great idea man


----------



## Marla 420 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340 Any deals on some scrog Nets? I don't want to pay 20$ because this thread has me spoiled lol.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 8, 2021)

Marla 420 said:


> Hey @Marq1340 Any deals on some scrog Nets? I don't want to pay 20$ because this thread has me spoiled lol.


Did a quick search nothing new since September 25th. I'll keep you posted if anything new comes along.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 8, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Which one?





https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08S34165C?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image#


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 8, 2021)

Another new Sunraise light
Price: $129
Code: clip $50 off
Link: https://amzn.to/3ajPOwL
Note:
Light SourceOSRAM LEDs
LED Qty756 pcs
EfficacyUp to 2.7 umol/J
SpectrumFull Spectrum
Input Voltage/Frequency120V; 208V; 220V; 240V ; 50/60 Hz
Input Current2A @120V; 1.09A @220V
Mounting Height>8" Above plants
Fixture Dimensions22.65*L x 22.65"W x 4.72"H / 58x58x12cm
Input Power240W
Weight9.15 lb / 4.15 kgs
External control signalYes (Optional RJ Connector )
Dimming Option0% / 25% / 50% / 75% / 100%
Light Distribution180°
Lifetime>100,000 hours
Power Factor> 95%
Service3 Yearsl USA Local Service
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Another new Sunraise light
> Price: $129
> Code: clip $50 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3ajPOwL
> ...


I'll be on the look out for a code. Won't get my hopes up though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $50.79
> Code: *SH120050OFF* + clip 10% off coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tRYeoo
> Note: I may be over looking the wattage but my guess its 100 watts..? 5-100% dimmable knob, OSRAM diodes ,
> ...


Price: 50.79
Code: 50OFF2000 + 10% off


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 10, 2021)

50% off coupon 

Check this out at Amazon
LAYOND 1500W LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Diodes (100% All Real), Full Spectrum Veg and Flower Indoor Plants Growing Lamp for Grow Tent Greenhouse and Hydroponics https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DFXZG55/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_FZEGJRR1CZ2J8S9NPHSG


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 10, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> 50% off coupon
> 
> Check this out at Amazon
> LAYOND 1500W LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Diodes (100% All Real), Full Spectrum Veg and Flower Indoor Plants Growing Lamp for Grow Tent Greenhouse and Hydroponics https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DFXZG55/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_FZEGJRR1CZ2J8S9NPHSG


150w draw light for about $70 not bad!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 10, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> 50% off coupon
> 
> Check this out at Amazon
> LAYOND 1500W LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Diodes (100% All Real), Full Spectrum Veg and Flower Indoor Plants Growing Lamp for Grow Tent Greenhouse and Hydroponics https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DFXZG55/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_FZEGJRR1CZ2J8S9NPHSG


That driver might be kinda iffy.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 11, 2021)

Price: $7.92
Code: 50DARKGREEN
Link: https://amzn.to/3aoo4aj
Note: 10x Tall 3 gallon pots
Photos:


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 11, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Dammit! Had to add this one to the stash! Thanks @Marq1340 !


Did you get it? How is it? I’m looking for a 3x4 foot print but i have a 4x4 tent and this is awesome, if it’s awesome. 

Could use help finding something that price or less (lol), with a 3x4 footprint 4x4 would be okay too but not preferred.

thanks.

Edit: it will be here tomorrow


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Note: 390-400watt,
> ...


This light, $350 light for 100. Hahahahhahaaa thank you!

reading some of the q and a and reviews it seems their par map and wattage may be a little padded. Good for me, I am looking for something lower wattage, don’t want to have to have much cooling and giant plants but for anyone else looking at it you may want to look at the q and a and reviews.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 11, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Did you get it? How is it? I’m looking for a 3x4 foot print but i have a 4x4 tent and this is awesome, if it’s awesome.
> 
> Could use help finding something that price or less (lol), with a 3x4 footprint 4x4 would be okay too but not preferred.
> 
> ...


I got it, but I've been too busy to try it out. It's still in the box in my @Marq1340 stash. I prob won't check it for a few days.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 11, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> This light, $350 light for 100. Hahahahhahaaa thank you!
> 
> reading some of the q and a and reviews it seems their par map and wattage may be a little padded. Good for me, I am looking for something lower wattage, don’t want to have to have much cooling and giant plants but for anyone else looking at it you may want to look at the q and a and reviews.


Didn't see anything that stood out in the q and a but the one year warranty on a light that's normally $300+.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Didn't see anything that stood out in the q and a but the one year warranty on a light that's normally $300+.


me neither, pretty sure just one guy saying par map was heavily padded and pretty sure that’s all. could have been another lighting company for all I know. It was late and I couldn’t be bothered anymore but just in case someone has higher standards than me ( not uncommon), they may want to check it out more.

also few vids of it on YouTube, no real review but everything looked positive and everyone seemed pleased.

best vid I could find, looks great but can’t tell how dense the buds are, they appear to be pretty good.


----------



## rmax (Oct 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Photos:


I bought two of these lights and opened them today. One arrived Sunday and the second arrived today. 

The light that arrived Sunday wasn't packed the same as the light that arrived yesterday, perhaps a return. Should I make a big deal out of this or continue tent setup and return if it doesn't work.

Thoughts? That's one thing I don't like about ordering off the Internet, were never sure if what we are buying has been molested. The light that's nicely packaged could have been a return too. Who knows.


----------



## lunari (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> I bought two of these lights and opened them today. One arrived Sunday and the second arrived today.
> 
> The light that arrived Sunday wasn't packed the same as the light that arrived yesterday, perhaps a return. Should I make a big deal out of this or continue tent setup and return if it doesn't work.
> 
> Thoughts? That's one thing I don't like about ordering off the Internet, were never sure if what we are buying has been molested. The light that's nicely packaged could have been a return too. Who knows.


That's some sketchy packaging on the one for sure!


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> I bought two of these lights and opened them today. One arrived Sunday and the second arrived today.
> 
> The light that arrived Sunday wasn't packed the same as the light that arrived yesterday, perhaps a return. Should I make a big deal out of this or continue tent setup and return if it doesn't work.
> 
> Thoughts? That's one thing I don't like about ordering off the Internet, were never sure if what we are buying has been molested. The light that's nicely packaged could have been a return too. Who knows.


I hate being that guy as well but if something just doesn't seem right, send it back and get a replacement. Price looks like it is still the same, doesn't hurt and will make you feel more comfortable in the long run. Even the wire colors are different? maybe old run vs newer run. I would probably submit for return, order new one and ship out return after getting the new one, just to be sure inventory doesn't get mixed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> I bought two of these lights and opened them today. One arrived Sunday and the second arrived today.
> 
> The light that arrived Sunday wasn't packed the same as the light that arrived yesterday, perhaps a return. Should I make a big deal out of this or continue tent setup and return if it doesn't work.
> 
> Thoughts? That's one thing I don't like about ordering off the Internet, were never sure if what we are buying has been molested. The light that's nicely packaged could have been a return too. Who knows.


That is a hell of a good price

Me personally I wouldn't worry as Amazon has a great replacement policy on most things if trouble comes up in the future


----------



## rmax (Oct 12, 2021)

So I was that guy and tapped into Amazon chat. 

I explained the sketchy packaging and missing foam/bags. The Amazon rep offered a full refund! The Amazon rep went on and said I could do whatever I want with this light. No need to return. I agreed. 

I'm stoked now. The Karma Kredit I've been massing is paying off. This crop is going to be the best ever, or the house burns because of a bad light. LOL


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> So I was that guy and tapped into Amazon chat.
> 
> I explained the sketchy packaging and missing foam/bags. The Amazon rep offered a full refund! The Amazon rep went on and said I could do whatever I want with this light. No need to return. I agreed.
> 
> I'm stoked now. The Karma Kredit I've been massing is paying off. This crop is going to be the best ever, or the house burns because of a bad light. LOL


Damn a free light is pretty good!


----------



## rmax (Oct 12, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Damn a free light is pretty good!


It's missing a couple of parts like hangers... but you're right. I'll test later. Amazon was nice about it. Once I see the refund go through I'll reorder another one if the discounts still work.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> So I was that guy and tapped into Amazon chat.
> 
> I explained the sketchy packaging and missing foam/bags. The Amazon rep offered a full refund! The Amazon rep went on and said I could do whatever I want with this light. No need to return. I agreed.
> 
> I'm stoked now. The Karma Kredit I've been massing is paying off. This crop is going to be the best ever, or the house burns because of a bad light. LOL


In my experience, amazon and sellers are responsive to keep customers happy with any reasonable issues. They want those 5 star reviews with comments about good customer service. I've got a few duplicates/freebies on my @Marq lights because of issues like you had, and they just sent me a new light or gave a refund.


----------



## rmax (Oct 12, 2021)

Tracker said:


> In my experience, amazon and sellers are responsive to keep customers happy with any reasonable issues. They want those 5 star reviews with comments about good customer service. I've got a few duplicates/freebies on my @Marq lights because of issues like you had, and they just sent me a new light or gave a refund.


I've never returned anything to Amazon so that may be a factor too. You're right.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> So I was that guy and tapped into Amazon chat.
> 
> I explained the sketchy packaging and missing foam/bags. The Amazon rep offered a full refund! The Amazon rep went on and said I could do whatever I want with this light. No need to return. I agreed.
> 
> I'm stoked now. The Karma Kredit I've been massing is paying off. This crop is going to be the best ever, or the house burns because of a bad light. LOL


All I read was free light. Congrats.


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> It's missing a couple of parts like hangers... but you're right. I'll test later. Amazon was nice about it. Once I see the refund go through I'll reorder another one if the discounts still work.


The discount would only work on one light for me.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 12, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Amazon.com: Auertech 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter, Odor Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal Tent Grow Plants Filter with Pre-Filter, Reversible Flange, for Inline Fan, Grow Tent, Odor Scrubber, Sliver: Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Auertech 4 Inch Air Carbon Filter, Odor Control with Australia Virgin Charcoal Tent Grow Plants Filter with Pre-Filter, Reversible Flange, for Inline Fan, Grow Tent, Odor Scrubber, Sliver: Garden & Outdoor
> ...


Finally had a chance to open up my terradise ventilation kit(fan only). Not as loud as my vivosun and pulls air easily.


----------



## rmax (Oct 12, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> maybe old run vs newer run


I think that was it because they aren't exact, dip switches are located in different spots. Lazy packer possibly. 

The refund light is to the right, dimmed intentionally. They sync and everything works without a problem. 

Thanks again @*Marq1340*


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 12, 2021)

rmax said:


> I think that was it because they aren't exact, dip switches are located in different spots. Lazy packer possibly.
> 
> The refund light is to the right, dimmed intentionally. They sync and everything works without a problem.
> 
> Thanks again @*Marq1340*


No problem. Tag me if you do a journal, would love to see what it does.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 12, 2021)

It’s dayday day!

That’s on low using 60watts.



High. 396 watts. Just plugged it in, will it change after it warms up?

I love it though. Thanks again.

need to learn how to use the sun set/rise on her.

Already is and that’s as much as I care to look at it. Though you may be able to go higher/lower with different switches veg /bloom

I only ordered one and everything looked good

the knobs and buttons all really nice high quality it seems and great manual too. Step less dimmer. Light rotation is great, perfect tension, fairly easy to adjust and will not move on its own once adjusted. Pretty sure they are just giant heat sinks as well

thanks Again for posting this. Exactly what I was looking if I knew it was even possible.

updaday!

NOT discrete box, says grow light on the side/edge in case that matters to anyone. Not huge but it is there


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 13, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> It’s dayday day!View attachment 5008519
> 
> That’s on low using 60watts.
> 
> ...


Damnit! I tried to hold out, but I'm only human [mainly]. Now I'll have an UpDayday. A guy could go broke saving money around here!!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 13, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $80
> Code: 60OFF60G
> Link: https://amzn.to/3kVxVuE
> Note: 200 watts,
> ...


60BJF42L
(Sold out but this code is current)


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 13, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Damnit! I tried to hold out, but I'm only human [mainly]. Now I'll have an UpDayday. A guy could go broke saving money around here!!!




Your in good hands, they’ve done the research.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 13, 2021)

Everyone is having an Up Day type Day.

Hope it turns out to be a great light.


----------



## magnetik (Oct 13, 2021)

can confirm.. going broke.. trying to figure out what to do with all these lights. Camping? Job site lighting? Signalling UFOs? got it all covered


----------



## pistolpete43 (Oct 13, 2021)

i got a budget 3x3 grow kit from primal on a deal they had going last year for $399. they have deals every year this time, im waiting on the holidays to upgrade to a 4x8. this is what i got https://primalgrowgear.com/product/3ft-x-3ft-indoor-complete-grow-kit/, im not sure if was a good deal or not but i felt like it was. The only thing i didnt like was the low end lights in the kit, but i suppose thats why i got it so cheap.

this is what i was able to do with it, for starting out i thought i did an ok job.
I would however like to get stronger lighting, i think having weaker lights might have hurt my yield.


----------



## lunari (Oct 13, 2021)

I think I need a dehumidifier. Any deals for under $100 or so?

Non-working bathroom fan + frozen windows in winter = crazy apartment humidity. I've had trouble keeping it under 60% in the tent through summer and into fall and worry now that I am adding another tent with more plants, and winter being around the corner I should figure something out. The tents (one 27x27 and one 36x36) are in my bedroom which is about 300 square feet or so.

I'm going to make a thread about dehumidiers but if anyone has a deal, I'm looking.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 13, 2021)

lunari said:


> I think I need a dehumidifier. Any deals for under $100 or so?
> 
> Non-working bathroom fan + frozen windows in winter = crazy apartment humidity. I've had trouble keeping it under 60% in the tent through summer and into fall and worry now that I am adding another tent with more plants, and winter being around the corner I should figure something out. The tents (one 27x27 and one 36x36) are in my bedroom which is about 300 square feet or so.
> 
> I'm going to make a thread about dehumidiers but if anyone has a deal, I'm looking.


Pretty sure there was some a few pages back

Page 284 and 283 at least, not sure if that’s the size you need


----------



## haardx (Oct 14, 2021)

lunari said:


> That's some sketchy packaging on the one for sure!


I would send a message to the seller. It also looks like it may be bent, or the picture looks that way on the side that has the display. 

I ordered one and received it next-day, it was packaged well with no signs of previous use.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 14, 2021)

Blurple lovers? Hello? Hey! Anyone?
Price: $40
Code: 80H8NGQN (80% total)
Link: https://amzn.to/3AModPE
Note: 255 watts, remote, protective eyewear, 18.3 x 9.52 x 2.36 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 14, 2021)

What about a $14 blurple with glasses? 
Price: $14
Code: 80H8NGQN (80% total)
Link: https://amzn.to/30uJrVV
Note: 130 watts, remote, protective eyewear, 17.2 x 10.3 x 5 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 14, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Blurple lovers? Hello? Hey! Anyone?
> Price: $40
> Code: 80H8NGQN (80% total)
> Link: https://amzn.to/3AModPE
> ...


Five left. 




Marq1340 said:


> What about a $14 blurple with glasses?
> Price: $14
> Code: 80H8NGQN (80% total)
> Link: https://amzn.to/30uJrVV
> ...


14 left.


----------



## Kerowacked (Oct 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> What about a $14 blurple with glasses?
> Price: $14
> Code: 80H8NGQN (80% total)
> Link: https://amzn.to/30uJrVV
> ...


Hooked


----------



## rmax (Oct 15, 2021)

haardx said:


> It also looks like it may be bent, or the picture looks that way on the side that has the display.


It does have a slight warp and a small dent but all the LED's illuminate. Amazon resolved for me.

I'm testing it right now using an external timer.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $34.74
> 
> Code: 40V4QP7A + 15% off coupon
> 
> ...


Grabbed a couple of these for my seedling/clone tent. I got some of the 7 and 10 gallon fabric pots and a tower fan too. This thread rocks!!






Did a couple rips off some MB15 rosin while unpacking. Seems to be complete and powers up fine.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grabbed a couple of these for my seedling/clone tent. I got some of the 7 and 10 gallon fabric pots and a tower fan too. This thread rocks!!
> View attachment 5010896
> 
> View attachment 5010897
> ...


Did you get the vcnel fan from a few pages back? If so I'm really kinda digging it.. moves some good air


----------



## lunari (Oct 16, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Did you get the vcnel fan from a few pages back? If so I'm really kinda digging it.. moves some good air


Think it would be a good fit for a 3x3? I was looking at getting that one.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 16, 2021)

lunari said:


> Think it would be a good fit for a 3x3? I was looking at getting that one.


It would. It's about prefect size and oscillates


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 16, 2021)

lunari said:


> Think it would be a good fit for a 3x3? I was looking at getting that one.


Sold out. Only used fans available.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $50.79
> Code: *SH120050OFF* + clip 10% off coupon
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tRYeoo
> Note: I may be over looking the wattage but my guess its 100 watts..? 5-100% dimmable knob, OSRAM diodes ,
> ...


$36.**
Code: 400SH1200


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $36.**
> Code: 400SH1200


Not bad specs - maybe similar to samsung LM561C (maybe a lil less efficient) but not as good as the LM301B or H that everyone seems to want now. I grow with the LM561Cs just fine though so I would say they work just fine as well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $36.**
> Code: 400SH1200


sure why not. the heatsink is nice and the uvb looks legit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 17, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Did you get the vcnel fan from a few pages back? If so I'm really kinda digging it.. moves some good air


Yep. Thats the one. It hasnt arrived yet but good to know it works well.


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 17, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $36.**
> Code: 400SH1200


I can report that the one I ordered came packed well and is built solid. Light dials smoothly through the full brightness range and dissipates heat well. It serves me by lighting my solo cup plants. Zero complaints.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 18, 2021)

Weirdest code yet.
Price: $318.49
Code: 10John01 + 25% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3BQJM2U
Note: 440watts, 1224 Samsung Diodes Osram IR MeanWell, ‎23.62 x 5.12 x 2.83 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 18, 2021)

Price: $159.89
Code: 10John01 + 25% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3j76b4P
Note: 220watts, ‎12.6 x 5.12 x 28.35 inches 

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 18, 2021)

Price: $87.48
Code: 10John01 + 25% off
Link: https://amzn.to/3vkUFaX
Note: 100watts,
‎14.17 x 13.39 x 5.51 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $7.49-8
> 
> Code: 50SLRWKK(1gal) | 503TZNZU(3gal)
> 
> ...


I feel so dumb for not buying these...

Actually the current regular price isnt much different. lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I feel so dumb for not buying these...
> 
> Actually the current regular price isnt much different. lol


Just teasing, but...


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $159.89
> Code: 10John01 + 25% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3j76b4P
> Note: 220watts, ‎12.6 x 5.12 x 28.35 inches
> ...


aesthetically it looks cool but im not so sure on function


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 18, 2021)

Am I the only one who is let down when I check the board and Marq1340 hasn't posted?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 18, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Am I the only one who is let down when I check the board and Marq1340 hasn't posted?


Nope. I wait in anticipation.


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 18, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nope. I wait in anticipation.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 18, 2021)

This is the trend I noticed, some cool deals, followed by some ok deals, which is then followed by a great deal, and then a long drought.

If I could I would post 70-90% lights all day.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 18, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Am I the only one who is let down when I check the board and Marq1340 hasn't posted?


I've scooped up a bunch of Marq's deals, but I've had to really hold off for lack of space. My wife's not happy about my stack of discount grow stuff! Hahaha! I still check the thread for when super awesome deals post.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 18, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I've scooped up a bunch of Marq's deals, but I've had to really hold off for lack of space. My wife's not happy about my stack of discount grow stuff! Hahaha! I still check the thread for when super awesome deals post.


Lol. I've got more than I know what to do with, so I'm in the same boat basically.... just waiting for the deal that I cannot resist.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This is the trend I noticed, some cool deals, followed by some ok deals, which is then followed by a great deal, and then a long drought.
> 
> If I could I would post 70-90% lights all day.


Just keep doing what you're doing bro.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 18, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Am I the only one who is let down when I check the board and Marq1340 hasn't posted?


Nope. I frequently check this thread throughout the day. Not just for the codes and savings but the info shared by others debating their purchase.


----------



## mae (Oct 18, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nope. I frequently check this thread throughout the day. Not just for the codes and savings but the info shared by others debating their purchase.


I’m down to just twice a day lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 18, 2021)

mae said:


> I’m down to just twice a day lol.


I've been here a dozen times just today. Might need an intervention before I end up with stacks of equipment like some of the hardcore deal sweepers here.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 20, 2021)

Found this searching for codes. Days 11 codes left
Price: $215
Code: Get code here
Link: https://amzn.to/3j76b4P
Note: "450 watts, Samsung LM301 LED Diodes&MeanWell Driver" ‎21 x 25.4 x 2.3 inches
Photos:


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Found this searching for codes. Days 11 codes left
> Price: $215
> Code: Get code here
> Link: https://amzn.to/3j76b4P
> ...


Did it work for you? I had this show up as an ad somewhere a day or two ago. When i put in a name and a junk email, i get an error message.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Did it work for you? I had this show up as an ad somewhere a day or two ago. When i put in a name and a junk email, i get an error message.


Yep it worked. Entered random info as well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Did it work for you? I had this show up as an ad somewhere a day or two ago. When i put in a name and a junk email, i get an error message.


Just tried it. It work for me.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 20, 2021)

Wonder if maybe I tried in the past and never bought it so they have my junker emails blocked? Although I have tried 3 already in chrome as well as incognito. I don't really need it so no biggy. Glad it's working for others though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Wonder if maybe I tried in the past and never bought it so they have my junker emails blocked? Although I have tried 3 already in chrome as well as incognito. I don't really need it so no biggy. Glad it's working for others though.


Prime?


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 20, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Prime?


Yeah, I have prime but I get an error when trying to get the code from that site. So not even on amazon yet. Not a big deal. Keeps me holding out for some bar styles still or more cheap 150-240 watters. These big plates just seem to concentrated in the middle.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 20, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Yeah, I have prime but I get an error when trying to get the code from that site. So not even on amazon yet. Not a big deal. Keeps me holding out for some bar styles still or more cheap 150-240 watters. These big plates just seem to concentrated in the middle.
> View attachment 5013600


Ouch, if you want a code to use I could redo it and send you one. I won't be buying one.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Ouch, if you want a code to use I could redo it and send you one. I won't be buying one.


Nah, I'm taking it as a sign to be patient lol

Thanks for everything though!


----------



## Jerry Cush (Oct 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Found this searching for codes. Days 11 codes left
> Price: $215
> Code: Get code here
> Link: https://amzn.to/3j76b4P
> ...


I just ordered one and received the discount. Supposed to be here tomorrow.. pretty stoked about it. 

Thanks Marc1340!


----------



## flyawayclyde (Oct 21, 2021)

Seedling starter dome?
Who has one?
Where to get one?
Amazon has like a hundred pages of what seems like crap.
What to get?


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 21, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Seedling starter dome?
> Who has one?
> Where to get one?
> Amazon has like a hundred pages of what seems like crap.
> What to get?


What are you searching for exactly? Plastic, Peat, coco trays? Domes? 

Asking because I've seen a lot with different styles, or what not.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 21, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Seedling starter dome?
> Who has one?
> Where to get one?
> Amazon has like a hundred pages of what seems like crap.
> What to get?


These are the domes and trays I use. They are not cheap, but they are the sturdiest i've found. Ive been using a couple of them continuously for a year now with no issues. The others are still in the box. They will last a long time.

Good luck! Peace  

Viagrow V726298TD-5 Extra Strength No Holes Propagation Seed Starter Tray with Tal, 5 Domes, Black https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07PWJ1DVR/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_EDP59ZGJ40NMCMAV1FJG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## flyawayclyde (Oct 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> These are the domes and trays I use. They are not cheap, but they are the sturdiest i've found. Ive been using a couple of them continuously for a year now with no issues. The others are still in the box. They will last a long time.
> 
> Good luck! Peace
> 
> Viagrow V726298TD-5 Extra Strength No Holes Propagation Seed Starter Tray with Tal, 5 Domes, Black https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07PWJ1DVR/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_EDP59ZGJ40NMCMAV1FJG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Yes, that is similar to what I am looking for. There is room in that for a 4 inch pot, and some growth.
I don't need one so long though. But that some is perfect.....


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 21, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Yes, that is similar to what I am looking for. There is room in that for a 4 inch pot, and some growth.
> I don't need one so long though. But that some is perfect.....


Once my seeds pop I pull of the dome, only use to ensure temp and moisture for sprouting. 10 bucks seems pretty steep for 10 cents of plastic, Good chance I paid ten for mine. Thankfully I don’t recall

I’d either try to find a better price/try to get one someone returned.

Just as important imo is a self regulated heat mat you can set to 78 or similar. I got a used ipower off amazon.

you can find more sizes pretty easy I’m pretty sure. But might not get a hearing mat to fit. I think smaller mats I saw were 10”x10”or so.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 21, 2021)

Price: $14.84
Code: 353PJ3F2
Link: https://amzn.to/2XxXLM7
Note: Wifi Hygrometer Thermometer
Photos:


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 21, 2021)

Reading first review. 

“The “Smart Life” app sucks. Micro-transaction for temperature notifications? Really?”

I find that hard to believe but if true fucking hilarious


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 21, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Seedling starter dome?
> Who has one?
> Where to get one?
> Amazon has like a hundred pages of what seems like crap.
> What to get?


https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/containers-trays/trays-flats/xl-high-dome-propagator?returnurl=/containers-trays/trays-flats/?count=60 These propagators rock. Very heavy duty, I'm still using the first one that I purchased 6 years ago.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 21, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Yes, that is similar to what I am looking for. There is room in that for a 4 inch pot, and some growth.
> I don't need one so long though. But that some is perfect.....


They are very good, most durable i've found for the price point. I don't pop too many seeds in them, I use for clones under the dome and early veg in the trays.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 22, 2021)

Interesting little things that seem helpful.

*13 in. Wood Plant Caddy*
13" *$0.48* https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-13-in-Wood-Plant-Caddy-831084/310914436?


*16 in. Clear Plastic Plant Caddy*
16"* $0.98* https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-16-in-Clear-Plastic-Plant-Caddy-PC16HB/203696818?

*Planter Accessory 12 in. x 12 in. x 3.15 in. Wood Lattice Caddy*
12" *$0.98* https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-Planter-Accessory-12-in-x-12-in-x-3-15-in-Wood-Lattice-Caddy-875948/205399633?


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 22, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Interesting little things that seem helpful.
> 
> *13 in. Wood Plant Caddy*
> 13" $0.48 https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-13-in-Wood-Plant-Caddy-831084/310914436?
> ...


Great finds. Thank you.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Great finds. Thank you.


Well I stole some of them from slickdeals but they are a bit lazy and didn't catch them all. Still looking for some more items...








Select Home Depot Stores: Vigoro 23" Rectangular Iron Plant Stand $1 & More + Free Curbside Pickup


Select Home Depot Stores (store locator) have the Vigoro 23" Rectangular Iron Plant Stand on sale for $0.98. Select free curbside pickup where available. Thanks to Community Members FreeHo ...




slickdeals.net






*3ft of chain to hang lights from for $0.18








Vigoro 36 in. x 0.72 in. x 0.11 in. Black Iron Extender Chain-866550 - The Home Depot


It is to extend the length of the hook. It makes it convenient when hanging things. And it is of classic style.



www.homedepot.com




*


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 22, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Well I stole some of them from slickdeals but they are a bit lazy and didn't catch them all. Still looking for some more items...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those guys can clear deals in minutes. Good find though.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 22, 2021)

Price: $30
Code: 504QPHB7
Link: https://amzn.to/3GamTu5
Note: "150 watts, 13.7 x 11.34 x 4.21 inches"


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 22, 2021)

Price: $98.88
Code: 504QPHB7
Link: https://amzn.to/3vA77Ue
Note: 

Model: 300W LED Grow Light
Spectrum: 660nm,3000K,5000K and IR 730nm
Veg Footprint: 4 x 4 ft
Flower Footprint: 3 x 3 ft
Max Yield：2.5g/watt
Frequency: 50-60HZ
Input Voltage: AC100-277V
Power draw: 296.9W±5%@AC120V 299.4W±5%@AC240V 298.8W±5%@AC277V
Lumen:36135Lm±5%@AC120V 37576Lm±5%@AC240V 37467Lm±5%@AC277V
Amp:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98.88
> Code: 504QPHB7
> Link: https://amzn.to/3vA77Ue
> Note:
> ...


Not a double discount but I figure it won't last long.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98.88
> Code: 504QPHB7
> Link: https://amzn.to/3vA77Ue
> Note:
> ...


Dammit! Must.....resist....


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Dammit! Must.....resist....


Agreed. I really like the bar style! They run cooler.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 22, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Agreed. I really like the bar style! They run cooler.


I gotta chill on these deals. I've already got backups for my backups!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I gotta chill on these deals. I've already got backups for my backups!


I hear ya.... or set up more tents.  lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I hear ya.... or set up more tents.  lol


$7.81 20' x 30' tent coming up


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 23, 2021)

@Redneckstonerdude


----------



## Redneckstonerdude (Oct 23, 2021)

House got robbed anyone got any codes for a new tent or good lights on Amazon looking for a cheap deal


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 23, 2021)

vivosun equipment 
12% off code
bubby12 





Love What You Grow | VIVOSUN


VIVOSUN Hydroponic Store provides you the Premium Hydroponics Equipments and services for indoor growing.




vivosun.com





or

9% off code
amzbubby 









VIVOSUN


Home



www.amazon.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Oct 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $7.81 20' x 30' tent coming up


My garage is only 18’ x 24’


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Tracker said:


> These are the domes and trays I use. They are not cheap, but they are the sturdiest i've found. Ive been using a couple of them continuously for a year now with no issues. The others are still in the box. They will last a long time.
> 
> Good luck! Peace
> 
> Viagrow V726298TD-5 Extra Strength No Holes Propagation Seed Starter Tray with Tal, 5 Domes, Black https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07PWJ1DVR/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_EDP59ZGJ40NMCMAV1FJG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I use mine for clones too. I usually have 3 going at all times and up to 10 during early spring. Those look much sturdier than the cheaper ones available. I've gone thru so many of those I lost count. The corners are usually the first to go and the vent covers never stay on.

That ten pack is a great deal! Thanks for posting this. I really needed these too.

Time to upgrade my janky system


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 24, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Well I stole some of them from slickdeals but they are a bit lazy and didn't catch them all. Still looking for some more items...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home Depot lady gave me my pickup order yesterday and exclaimed "I been retrieving Vigoro boxes all day today!" Good deals indeed.


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 24, 2021)

Price: $78.59
Code: 32MUGVPK
Link: https://amzn.to/3CdAwpF
Note: 240 watts, Samsung diodes, 18.89 x 18.89 x 1.96 inches

Photos:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 25, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I gotta chill on these deals. I've already got backups for my backups!


Me too, but I just saw this shit and am tempted as hell now. I'm trying to be strong though, lol.









*CROPTOBER SPECIAL* | Growcraft X3 – 500W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade Bundle (Flower Spectrum Only)


While Supplies Last! 2 Light Bundle - Ideal for one single 5x5 space or separate 3x5 spaces Innovative Rugged LED Light Bar System - Large footprint for even canopy coverage Slim Profile Passive Cooled Design - Only 1.375in thick & no moving parts Growcraft Yield Max Spectrum - 3rd Gen 2020...




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 27, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Interesting little things that seem helpful.
> 
> *13 in. Wood Plant Caddy*
> 13" *$0.48* https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-13-in-Wood-Plant-Caddy-831084/310914436?
> ...


The 16" and 13" caddies were canceled but I was able to get four of the 12 inch ones.

My back and four of the girls say thank you.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The 16" and 13" caddies were canceled but I was able to get four of the 12 inch ones.
> 
> My back and four of the girls say thank you.
> View attachment 5017472View attachment 5017473



The ones on the HD site appear to be different, but just as functional...and seriously 48 cents each... That's cheap. 2 bucks for 4 of them. Also, just checked and our Home Depot has 31 on hand.


----------



## Youngpeach42 (Oct 27, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> The ones on the HD site appear to be different, but just as functional...and seriously 48 cents each... That's cheap. 2 bucks for 4 of them. Also, just checked and our Home Depot has 31 on hand.


I am about to check for these now. Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2021)

CUTICLE SCISSORS
No specific price but Dollar General or Megalamart etc have them, under $5 and extremely handy for trimming or cutting up herb in the bowl, or making ready to roll, been using them for over ten years.

Handy on the river for fly fishers.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Youngpeach42 said:


> I am about to check for these now. Thanks


Me too. I'm at the office today but have to do some work-related erranding, so I'll add this to my rounds. Do I need 'em? no. But for that price...Also, I can use them in my apiary work area...5gal buckets of honey are about 65lbs, and these would roll 'em nicely.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2021)

Anybody got a good site for cheap glass pipes?


----------



## ilovereggae (Oct 29, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Me too. I'm at the office today but have to do some work-related erranding, so I'll add this to my rounds. Do I need 'em? no. But for that price...Also, I can use them in my apiary work area...5gal buckets of honey are about 65lbs, and these would roll 'em nicely.


you had me at 5 gal buckets of honey. now we need some pics. sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 29, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> you had me at 5 gal buckets of honey. now we need some pics. sorry to derail the thread.


Some proof. Though a bunch of it is already put through the sieve and bottled. Ended up north of 130lbs of honey this season. Which isn't bad for just a couple of hives.



A bunch of this is being held and will be infused.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm always hesitant to open this thread for fear my itchy debit card finger will go off
This time I din't need it


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Replaced the cobs in my 2nd 2x4 with some dealio lights


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Anybody got a good site for cheap glass pipes?


i cop mine on DHGate, all chinese but cheap


----------



## Marq1340 (Oct 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Replaced the cobs in my 2nd 2x4 with some dealio lightsView attachment 5019021


That LinQool light was great.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 30, 2021)

What do you think for a 3x4 room $165 for 2x xs1000
Nice sale$65 each

VIPARSPECTRA Latest XS1000 LED Grow Light, with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Grow Light for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Flower https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08S7H6D48/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3VNW75CHZ3CPYEXZJTE6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> What do you think for a 3x4 room $165 for 2x xs1000
> Nice sale$65 each
> 
> VIPARSPECTRA Latest XS1000 LED Grow Light, with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Grow Light for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Flower https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08S7H6D48/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3VNW75CHZ3CPYEXZJTE6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


4 would be needed for that area giving you excellent coverage at 33 watts sq/ft.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 30, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> What do you think for a 3x4 room $165 for 2x xs1000
> Nice sale$65 each
> 
> VIPARSPECTRA Latest XS1000 LED Grow Light, with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Grow Light for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Flower https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08S7H6D48/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3VNW75CHZ3CPYEXZJTE6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I agree with the above poster. I would say a little low on power. I was decently satisfied with 300w in my 3x3. With 240w in a 3x4 you may not get the results you want. Most have recommended a min of 30w/sqft but it has been that for a while even though efficiency has been increasing in the lights. Will it grow 2-3 plants, yeah but it more than likely won't be enough to fill the entire space. Can always buy more after you get your feet wet though and grow 2 plants in the first run. I would prob want 4 of those in that space for some nice buds, 3 might work OK as well, it would just be awkward spacing (a triangle set up for lights in a rectangle footprint) but probably still a little larfy for an entire tent filled. Now I'm in a 4x4 with 630w which I'm currently satisfied with.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 would be needed for that area giving you excellent coverage at 33 watts sq/ft.


Ok going to keep looking


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 30, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> I agree with the above poster. I would say a little low on power. I was decently satisfied with 300w in my 3x3. With 240w in a 3x4 you may not get the results you want. Most have recommended a min of 30w/sqft but it has been that for a while even though efficiency has been increasing in the lights. Will it grow 2-3 plants, yeah but it more than likely won't be enough to fill the entire space. Can always buy more after you get your feet wet though and grow 2 plants in the first run. I would prob want 4 of those in that space for some nice buds, 3 might work OK as well, it would just be awkward spacing (a triangle set up for lights in a rectangle footprint) but probably still a little larfy for an entire tent filled. Now I'm in a 4x4 with 630w which I'm currently satisfied with.


Going to wait...for better fit led for room
Thanks for 30w info
Want to have 4 plants in the room
It's been 10 years since my last grow closet... led were new and expensive
I want to get a decent set-up but have to keep energy cost down.. have to prove to wife I can do it cheap living in Cali energy $$$ sucks$$$
$.38kw a hour
My equipment so far
Infinity cloudline 4 inch
2x 125cfm inline fans
Inkbird humidity & temperature controllers and humidifier


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2021)

I run 400 watts at 12 sq ft or so, 2 1/2’ x 5’ tent. Very pleased running similar type boards from HLG and Elevated Lighting.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 30, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> i cop mine on DHGate, all chinese but cheap


Thanks dude..just placed an order..cheap as shit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Thanks dude..just placed an order..cheap as shit


That is what I said the first few times


----------



## CoronaWeed (Oct 30, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Going to wait...for better fit led for room
> Thanks for 30w info
> Want to have 4 plants in the room
> It's been 10 years since my last grow closet... led were new and expensive
> ...


Just a quick example of a plant under 100w light I have going right now...(the lights you picked out were 120w)

I started this under a viparspectra P1500 dimmed to 50% and used it as a mother for my current grow in my RDWC setup, so this plant is missing some arms and very uneven lol. Instead of killing it when I was done, I sent it into flower right after taking my 8 cuttings (keeping the best 4).

First 2 weeks of flower is stayed under the P1500 at around 50-75% so about 100watts average. I recently put the plants in my RDWC into flower so I moved this into the same tent. I only use half the tent to grow, the rest is just extra space and a trimming spot. When I moved it into the big tent for flower, I was lazy and didn't move my P1500 and instead, put a light I grabbed from this thread over it that is also only 100w.

This light is currently over it and was $15 when purchased thanks to* Marq1340*  Still a couple of weeks to go, but I'm thinking maybe a little more than an ounce or so off of it after giving it a few weeks to fatten up. 

Just wanted to point out that you can still get a decent yield and plant from the smaller lights, just don't expect to use them over 2-3 plants each - and to give an example of why 4 would be more reasonable for your space.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 30, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Just a quick example of a plant under 100w light I have going right now...(the lights you picked out were 120w)
> 
> I started this under a viparspectra P1500 dimmed to 50% and used it as a mother for my current grow in my RDWC setup, so this plant is missing some arms and very uneven lol. Instead of killing it when I was done, I sent it into flower right after taking my 8 cuttings (keeping the best 4).
> 
> ...


Thanks good info


----------



## Johiem (Oct 30, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> What do you think for a 3x4 room $165 for 2x xs1000
> Nice sale$65 each
> 
> VIPARSPECTRA Latest XS1000 LED Grow Light, with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver, Dimmable Full Spectrum Plant Grow Light for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Flower https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08S7H6D48/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3VNW75CHZ3CPYEXZJTE6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


This is the one I use in my 3x4
Check this out on Amazon
SZHLUX 4000W LED Grow Light 6×6ft Coverage Dual Switch Full Spectrum Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants, Sunlight Plant Light 864 LEDs for Hydroponic Seedling Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08MF2247G/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_8KAEBHTXH4826Z28R4F9
Is actually a 400w light not sure when they changed it but it's doing well. One dude had a bar die on him but mines doing good.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 31, 2021)

Any good deals 2x4x7 Tent
Med range


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 1, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Going to wait...for better fit led for room
> Thanks for 30w info
> Want to have 4 plants in the room
> It's been 10 years since my last grow closet... led were new and expensive
> ...


Got a Mars Hydro sp3000


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey @Marq1340 have you see any deals for 6” clip fans I could use a couple


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 2, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Hey @Marq1340 have you see any deals for 6” clip fans I could use a couple


Look at Walmart. I get them for like 8 bucks. I've bought more expensive ones, and they last just as long imo.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Nov 2, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Look at Walmart. I get them for like 8 bucks. I've bought more expensive ones, and they last just as long imo.


Anyone have an idea on smaller clips that oscillate? I have one older 6" oscillating clip that I've had forever, but can't seem to find many out there these days.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Anyone have an idea on smaller clips that oscillate? I have one older 6" oscillating clip that I've had forever, but can't seem to find many out there these days.


Walmart has the ones with the stand. But come apart and comes with clip. Still oscillates. Small desk ones. Only problem is the cord is like a spring


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Anyone have an idea on smaller clips that oscillate? I have one older 6" oscillating clip that I've had forever, but can't seem to find many out there these days.


Looking


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 2, 2021)

6" hurricanes on sale for $15- not oscillating.
-- I was at my ACE hardware yesterday, and they had ALL summer shit on sale including fans. I didn't look in detail, but noticed the sale. Check your locals?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Anyone have an idea on smaller clips that oscillate? I have one older 6" oscillating clip that I've had forever, but can't seem to find many out there these days.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks Everyone. Some things to check...


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Nov 2, 2021)

Instead of fans, I got spendy on an inkbird humidity controller, two humidifiers (big one for the house, small one for the tent), some mykos, and a set of 12 hygrometers. Gotta lay in some Promix HP this weekend then I can worry about fans.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2021)

Check local big box stores now for marked down organic amendments etc..


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Anyone have an idea on smaller clips that oscillate? I have one older 6" oscillating clip that I've had forever, but can't seem to find many out there these days.


If your in Canada https://www.tthydroponic.com/ have good quality 6” oscillating clip fans for $27 CAD after about 2 years the cord might crap out on you but it’s just a bad build design and easily fixed.
The cord is zip tied to one spot and the fan moves, you just shorten the cord 3” and re wire it or install a thicker gauge cord at that time.

I don’t need more oscillating fans right no or I’d just grab a couple more.

@Hollatchaboy 
I was too slow and my local Walmart,superstore,Canadian tire are all out of small clip fans


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Check local big box stores now for marked down organic amendments etc..


30X25L bags of Voila Black Magic Organic potting soil at rona for $30 plus tax it’s the season to stock up and fill the shed!


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Nov 2, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> If your in Canada https://www.tthydroponic.com/ have good quality 6” oscillating clip fans for $27 CAD after about 2 years the cord might crap out on you but it’s just a bad build design and easily fixed.
> The cord is zip tied to one spot and the fan moves, you just shorten the cord 3” and re wire it or install a thicker gauge cord at that time.
> 
> I don’t need more oscillating fans right no or I’d just grab a couple more.
> ...


Alas, I'm south of the border by a little bit.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Alas, I'm south of the border by a little bit.


They definitely ship and with the strong US dollar it might make sense to fill your cart and see what I’m shipping would put you back.
They are definitely better than any 45-60$ Secret Jardin or other brand fan I have ever used


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Nov 2, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> They definitely ship and with the strong US dollar it might make sense to fill your cart and see what I’m shipping would put you back.
> They are definitely better than any 45-60$ Secret Jardin or other brand fan I have ever used


Gave it a try...They only have a Canadian shipping option, nothing else outside of country. Alas...

Did find the same fans elsewhere (also Canada) with a shipping option at the same retail...but shipping is 50-60$


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 2, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Gave it a try...They only have a Canadian shipping option, nothing else outside of country. Alas...


Ah lame! they’re losing out on business


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 2, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> If your in Canada https://www.tthydroponic.com/ have good quality 6” oscillating clip fans for $27 CAD after about 2 years the cord might crap out on you but it’s just a bad build design and easily fixed.
> The cord is zip tied to one spot and the fan moves, you just shorten the cord 3” and re wire it or install a thicker gauge cord at that time.
> 
> I don’t need more oscillating fans right no or I’d just grab a couple more.
> ...


Sucks. We have supply chain issues here in the states. I haven't personally needed anything, but I should prolly stock up. Everybody better stock up while you can too. It could be a while.


----------



## theSh4rk (Nov 2, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Hey @Marq1340 have you see any deals for 6” clip fans I could use a couple


Amazon has the hurricane 6" clip on sale for $15


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 2, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Hey @Marq1340 have you see any deals for 6” clip fans I could use a couple


I'll scour the internet tonight see what's to be had.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm not able to check at the moment but Walmart just started their Black Friday sale


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 2, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I'll be on the look out for a code. Won't get my hopes up though.


Price: $89.99
Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 3, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Hey @Marq1340 have you see any deals for 6” clip fans I could use a couple





LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Anyone have an idea on smaller clips that oscillate? I have one older 6" oscillating clip that I've had forever, but can't seem to find many out there these days.


Random clip on fans one or two oscillates.

Fan #1
Fan #2
Fan #3
Fan #4
Fan #5
Fan #6
Fan #7
Fan #8
Fan #9
Fan #10
Fan #11
Fan #12
Fan #13
Fan #14
Fan #15
Fan #16


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Nov 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Random clip on fans one or two oscillates.
> 
> Fan #1
> Fan #2
> ...


Seems like for the most part people don't make many 6" oscillating clips...bigger standing 12's and such. Right now I have a pair of hanging Honeywells which don't oscillate but are timed to alternate...but they're too strong even at their lowest setting.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2021)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Seems like for the most part people don't make many 6" oscillating clips...bigger standing 12's and such. Right now I have a pair of hanging Honeywells which don't oscillate but are timed to alternate...but they're too strong even at their lowest setting.


Don’t overlook tower fans in this hobby.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Don’t overlook tower fans in this hobby.


I know I don't. Got one hanging in one of my tents now.


----------



## Smokinggun (Nov 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Is there a link for this light? Thanks!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 3, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Is there a link for this light? Thanks!


Great light for the price in my opinion. Hopefully the code still works.





__





The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


Holy tamoley this is a pretty decent piece for $107. Thanks for putting it up @Marq1340. Has a lot of functionality, was worried about veg and flower setting but they are both VERY bright. You cannot run them at the same time, but it’s so bright I’m not worried. Got it to grow a kratom tree or...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Smokinggun (Nov 3, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Great light for the price in my opinion. Hopefully the code still works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the code still works and thank you for the link!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 3, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Yes, the code still works and thank you for the link!


No problem.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 5, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Price: 348.0
Code: *10MOID1I*


----------



## Hands On (Nov 5, 2021)

didnt work for me


----------



## halix (Nov 6, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Snagged one today. Wish I would have been able to get that Updayday from last month, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be more than trilled with this one. Thanks!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 6, 2021)

halix said:


> Snagged one today. Wish I would have been able to get that Updayday from last month, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be more than trilled with this one. Thanks!


No problem.

Yes this does seem like an awesome light for the price.

Let us know what you think about it once it comes.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 7, 2021)

Price: $4.80+

Code: link below + clip 15% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3bNau1d

Note: 8-10 pack of either 3,5, or 10 gallon grow bags



Photos:


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 7, 2021)

50 Watt panels, might make a good side light, $12...
*Product description*
Color:*3000k+5000k+red*

LED GROW BOARD LIGHT SPECIFICATIONS: 
1.Power consumption: 50w 
2.LED type : Samsung lm281B 
3.Driver : Standard 24V BALLAST 
4.Board Dimension: 270mm  180mm 
5.RAR Efficacy : 2.6 μmol/J 
6.Color temp: Full spectrum 3000k + 5000k + RED660nm 
7. Input voltage : AC 110 ~ 240V 
8. Temperature testing: with stable 58℃ ±2 on the back of the board , no problem to touch it with your hand. (definitely dry hand)

What's in the Box:
1. 50W PCBA Board: 1pc
2.Ballast Adapter : 1pc
3.Hanging ropes: 2pc
4.Hook : 1pc




https://www.amazon.com/GEEKNERD-Seedling-Replacement-126pcs-Sprouting/dp/B09BK3G8NZ/ref=sr_1_6?m=A3KWJ3SYXO12WS&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1636324498&s=merchant-items&sr=1-6


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 7, 2021)

Target in-store clearance on portable and window AC units. Up to 85%.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98.88
> Code: 504QPHB7
> Link: https://amzn.to/3vA77Ue
> Note:
> ...


50GMXK2M


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 50GMXK2M


Only review


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 50GMXK2M


The review says it's only 240 watts, just so people are aware. Also the power supply doesn't attach to the frame so you have to mount if seperate.

EDIT: Damn, you beat me to it by like a quarter second.


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> 50GMXK2M


Works!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The review says it's only 240 watts, just so people are aware. Also the power supply doesn't attach to the frame so you have to mount if seperate.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, you beat me to it by like a quarter second.


I spent a couple seconds editing the screenshot.


On my toes tonight.

Missed a $300 light for $25 Friday, by like 10 minutes...


If I were in the market for a new mid range'ish light I would rather go with


Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Over.


Marq1340 said:


> 50GMXK2M



Good deal either way you go though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I spent a couple seconds editing the screenshot.
> 
> 
> On my toes tonight.
> ...


Same here. I was actually talking to someone looking for new lights about that light. For $89 it's hard to go wrong getting it if you need light.

It also has way better reviews. 4.9 stars.


----------



## Spazz101 (Nov 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Same here. I was actually talking to someone looking for new lights about that light. For $89 it's hard to go wrong getting it if you need light.
> 
> It also has way better reviews. 4.9 stars.


Should I get this light here


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 9, 2021)

Spazz101 said:


> Should I get this light here


For the price you were going to pay for that shitty light you could get two of either of these lights(or a combination of the two) and still come out cheaper.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2021)

Spazz101 said:


> Should I get this light here


Ya, this should work fine, and it seems like a great deal, and the reviews are pretty good.


----------



## ThisBudIsForYou (Nov 11, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Thanks @Marq1340 

This deal was too good to pass up!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 11, 2021)

ThisBudIsForYou said:


> Thanks @Marq1340
> 
> This deal was too good to pass up!


Agreed. Glad to help.


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 11, 2021)

@Marq1340 any other sites besides Vipon for tents? Looking for big boy 10x10. Appreciate what you do.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 11, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> @Marq1340 any other sites besides Vipon for tents? Looking for big boy 10x10. Appreciate what you do.


Sadly nothing new on tents since mid August. 

But if you happen to be a veteran you can take advantage of these deals.


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 11, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> @Marq1340 any other sites besides Vipon for tents? Looking for big boy 10x10. Appreciate what you do.


MARS HYDRO is doing Black Friday deals


SBBCal said:


> @Marq1340 any other sites besides Vipon for tents? Looking for big boy 10x10. Appreciate what you do.


Mats Hydro Black Friday sale 








Mars Hydro


Welcome to our website.




www.mars-hydro.com


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 11, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> MARS HYDRO is doing Black Friday deals
> 
> Mats Hydro Black Friday sale
> 
> ...


Cheaper then Amazon


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 11, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> MARS HYDRO is doing Black Friday deals
> 
> Mats Hydro Black Friday sale
> 
> ...





sdboltdude said:


> MARS HYDRO is doing Black Friday deals
> 
> Mats Hydro Black Friday sale
> 
> ...


They've got an 8'x8' but not on sale
-gorilla's w/ discount is $750- 10x10'


----------



## halix (Nov 11, 2021)

Amazon.com: Dr.thermal Low Power Silent 4 "in-line duct fan, with temperature and humidity controller, PWM Automatic adjustment, planting tent and hydroponic culture,Industrial and Residential Ventilation : Patio, Lawn & Garden

99.99
50% promo code: 56FZW2S2


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 12, 2021)

HLG- score some factory refurbs -RSpec -$250 off ect... 





Refurbished Lamps


CERTIFIED REFURBISHED LAMPS LIMITED QUANTITIES AVAILABLE May have scratches/dents and may have been previously used.Refurbished/Scratch & Dent Lamps come with a 1 year warranty.Refurbished Lamps are tested and fully functional with HLG original components. Save up to 50% on select lamps. Payment...




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## CoronaWeed (Nov 12, 2021)

halix said:


> Amazon.com: Dr.thermal Low Power Silent 4 "in-line duct fan, with temperature and humidity controller, PWM Automatic adjustment, planting tent and hydroponic culture,Industrial and Residential Ventilation : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 99.99
> 50% promo code: 56FZW2S2


Interesting! Good deal on what looks like AC infinity's original look. If the connections were the same, I would probably pick this up but they look different from the few amazon pics they have. Sucks the 6" isn't on sale too


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2021)

Here's a few lights on sale.



Amazon.com


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Here's a few lights on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com





Amazon.com



That one looks like a good deal


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks like a good deal


So does that little one for $40. Cheap for a little 100 watter.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Nov 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So does that little one for $40. Cheap for a little 100 watter.


Canadian prices be crazy I don’t see a $40 one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Canadian prices be crazy I don’t see a $40 one.
> 
> View attachment 5028146





https://www.amazon.com/AOSBEIC-Coverage-Dimmable-Rotatable-Greenhouse/dp/B08SC4R3BD/ref=sr_1_3?m=A3QPSYBM46ZCG1&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1636846595&s=merchant-items&sr=1-3


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Here's a few lights on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Lol I bought this lamp half price for $68 last month.. I didn't even take it out of the box. Now the regular prices is like $60 and it's currently on sale for less than $50. If anyone bought one and can still return it, I suggest you do so.

Limited-time deal: LED Grow Light - 1000W Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Full Spectrum - Growing Lmaps Dimmable 3x3ft Coverage - 45° Flexible Grow Light Bar for Plants Seeding Veg and Bloom - 408pcs LEDs IR Included https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08SC4R3BD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_dl_2TRZFDPTDESZRCSRS3P3


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 13, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks like a good deal


Look at the ppfd map


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol I bought this lamp half price for $68 last month.. I didn't even take it out of the box. Now the regular prices is like $60 and it's currently on sale for less than $50. If anyone bought one and can still return it, I suggest you do so.
> 
> Limited-time deal: LED Grow Light - 1000W Grow Lights for Indoor Plants Full Spectrum - Growing Lmaps Dimmable 3x3ft Coverage - 45° Flexible Grow Light Bar for Plants Seeding Veg and Bloom - 408pcs LEDs IR Included https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08SC4R3BD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_dl_2TRZFDPTDESZRCSRS3P3


So you never tried it? Why are you saying to return it?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So you never tried it? Why are you saying to return it?


Because it's a POS. It was originally priced around $150 with a coupon code. I was smart enough to look into the ppfd and realized it wasn't worth what I paid so I returned it. If anyone else bought it when it was previously listed they could return it and buy it at it's newer much cheaper price.. but again it's a POS so I'm not sure why anyone would want it.

I've got literal stacks of these sale lights. If they aren't worth keeping at all I send them back. There was a 200w that was on here shortly after this one originally and I did a review for it because it was actually a quality light. Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it's currently resting under my back up Mars fc lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Because it's a POS. It was originally priced around $150 with a coupon code. I was smart enough to look into the ppfd and realized it wasn't worth what I paid so I returned it. If anyone else bought it when it was previously listed they could return it and buy it at it's newer much cheaper price.. but again it's a POS so I'm not sure why anyone would want it


What's wrong with the ppfd?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What's wrong with the ppfd?


Take a look and lmk


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Take a look and lmk


I don't see anything wrong. Those numbers are a tiny bit better than the HLG 100.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 13, 2021)

Cretivity ct11 720 watt 1872 umol 2.6umol per joule 398 canadian 720w ct is 459 ca. 2088 umol and 2.9 umol per joule. Thought this is good deal. No clue what CRI is.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't see anything wrong. Those numbers are a tiny bit better than the HLG 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose that would be one way to look at it.. I also think I remembered feeling like the drop off to 16" was not great but I will admit for some reason my memory was that the 12" ppfd was in the 400s which is why I was like "tHe PpFd!¡!" For a bar light their spread isn't great and when I opened the box the shit just looked cheaply made. I will concede it would have been a decent light for the $40-50 but it is kind of a cheap POS


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I suppose that would be one way to look at it.. I also think I remembered feeling like the drop off to 16" was not great but I will admit for some reason my memory was that the 12" ppfd was in the 400s which is why I was like "tHe PpFd!¡!" For a bar light their spread isn't great and when I opened the box the shit just looked cheaply made. I will concede it would have been a decent light for the $40-50 but it is kind of a cheap POS


Ya, I have all HLG LED's, but that light just looked like a decent deal considering the price. I know it's no where near the quality of the HLG's. I thought it might be an idea for people with a tighter budget. I'm kinda tempted to get it just to check it out and see what kind of quality $40 gets you. It'd be interesting to see how long it would last before diodes and shit started going out.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 14, 2021)

Humidifiers for Bedroom 6L Comfort Cool Mist Humidifier Large Room Home Quiet for Plants Indoor with Essential Oils Diffuser for Baby Kids, Smart Control with Humidistat, Quiet Easy Clean, Blue https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B09KZVRFMF/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_VKFS56AMG0HFG19633KB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

$40 with code
50JPSASM

I don't use humidifiers but here's one with nice features.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

Anybody know a good humidifier that I can use really hard tap water with?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Anybody know a good humidifier that I can use really hard tap water with?


None. Hard water will clog them all.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> None. Hard water will clog them all.


Damn. My ro is killing my water bill running my humidifiers. Any ideas?


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Damn. My ro is killing my water bill running my humidifiers. Any ideas?


1:1 RO are pretty cheap now


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Damn. My ro is killing my water bill running my humidifiers. Any ideas?


How hard is your water, and do you know what's in it? You might be able to use your water and then just run citric acid through it occasionally to clear out the mineral deposits. It might even help to just add a little citric acid to the water, but I don't know about that one for sure.

There's also other stuff you can use to soften the hard water. KCl is cheap, and you can use it to make a pH probe storage solution too.








How To Choose The Best Water Softener Tablets for Humidifier?


Water softener tablets remove minerals that create white dust caused by hard water in your humidifier. They also help in cleaning the air you breathe and works well while your humidifier operates. Essentially, water softener tablets for humidifier give better benefits and cost-efficient.




www.humidifiergeek.com





And I use this stuff with distilled for my drying humidifier to keep out bad bacteria.








Essick Air Humidifier Bacteriostatic Treatment


Humidifier Bacteriostactic Treatment by Essick Air is an antibacterial additive for evaporative humidifiers. Prevent the build-up of bacteria and algae in the water tanks of wick based, manually-filled cool moisture evaporative humidifiers by using this bacteriostatic humidifier treatment. 32...




www.allergycontrol.com


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How hard is your water, and do you know what's in it? You might be able to use your water and then just run citric acid through it occasionally to clear out the mineral deposits. It might even help to just add a little citric acid to the water, but I don't know about that one for sure.
> 
> There's also other stuff you can use to soften the hard water. KCl is cheap, and you can use it to make a pH probe storage solution too.
> 
> ...


I think the last reading I took was over 600ppm on the 5 scale. That was a couple years ago, and it's gotta be a lot of calcium because I get terrible buildup on everything my water touches. I had gotten a Ninja coffee maker a few years back, and within a month it was clogged. Vinegar, de-scaler, clr, nothing got it working right again.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I think the last reading I took was over 600ppm on the 5 scale. That was a couple years ago, and it's gotta be a lot of calcium because I get terrible buildup on everything my water touches. I had gotten a Ninja coffee maker a few years back, and within a month it was clogged. Vinegar, de-scaler, clr, nothing got it working right again.


That's sucks. My well water is like 150 ppm or so, and it's gotta be mostly Ca because I get some Ca deposits too. Not as fast as you do though. I'd get some citric acid if I was you. It works great to de scale the Ca from shower heads and everything. You should also try to run some citric acid water through the Ninja if you still have it too.

This is what I use. It'll probably last me forever.


https://www.amazon.com/Milliard-Citric-Acid-Pound-VERIFIED/dp/B00EYFKNL8/ref=pd_lpo_1?pd_rd_i=B00EYFKNL8&psc=1



Your water sounds a bit too extreme to try to fix. You're probably better off sticking with RO.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's sucks. My well water is like 150 ppm or so, and it's gotta be mostly Ca because I get some Ca deposits too. Not as fast as you do though. I'd get some citric acid if I was you. It works great to de scale the Ca from shower heads and everything. You should also try to run some citric acid water through the Ninja if you still have it too.
> 
> This is what I use. It'll probably last me forever.
> 
> ...


You sound just like me! I dump it on the limescale in my toilets and it just melts away lol. I run citric acid through my sprayers after using neem to keep them unclogged, it really is great stuff. I also use it to ph all my coco nutrients.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> You sound just like me! I dump it on the limescale in my toilets and it just melts away lol. I run citric acid through my sprayers after using neem to keep them unclogged, it really is great stuff. I also use it to ph all my coco nutrients.


Hell ya. I'm finding more and more ways to use it all the time.

A couple weeks ago I mixed a citric solution in a bucket and ran my watering pump and hose through it to clean it up.

Makes sour gummies too, lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's sucks. My well water is like 150 ppm or so, and it's gotta be mostly Ca because I get some Ca deposits too. Not as fast as you do though. I'd get some citric acid if I was you. It works great to de scale the Ca from shower heads and everything. You should also try to run some citric acid water through the Ninja if you still have it too.
> 
> This is what I use. It'll probably last me forever.
> 
> ...


I dunno if my water meter is off or if my filter is fucked up, but I believe it said I pumped 160 gal of tap to get 4 gal of ro. Does that sound feasible? My water bill has doubled since last year and I've replaced the sediment, carbon and membrane. Once in March, and another about a week ago.


----------



## TravisG13 (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya. I'm finding more and more ways to use it all the time.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I mixed a citric solution in a bucket and ran my watering pump and hose through it to clean it up.
> 
> Makes sour gummies too, lol.


Someone on here told me to use citric acid to kill the thrip outbreak I'm dealing with right now... not sure if its much more effective than just spraying the plants off with straight water would be though... Maybe I need to mix it stronger...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> Someone on here told me to use citric acid to kill the thrip outbreak I'm dealing with right now... not sure if its much more effective than just spraying the plants off with straight water would be though... Maybe I need to mix it stronger...


That's correct. Citric acid will work on thrips


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I dunno if my water meter is off or if my filter is fucked up, but I believe it said I pumped 160 gal of tap to get 4 gal of ro. Does that sound feasible? My water bill has doubled since last year and I've replaced the sediment, carbon and membrane. Once in March, and another about a week ago.


Wow. I know there is a little waste, but that sounds extreme. Something's gotta be off. The filter thing makes sense. I don't know much about how RO works though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> Someone on here told me to use citric acid to kill the thrip outbreak I'm dealing with right now... not sure if its much more effective than just spraying the plants off with straight water would be though... Maybe I need to mix it stronger...


I think @xtsho is the guy I heard about it from. I think he says 2-3 tsp per quart.



Hollatchaboy said:


> That's correct. Citric acid will work on thrips


I think it works with most bugs actually.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think @xtsho is the guy I heard about it from. I think he says 2-3 tsp per quart.
> 
> 
> I think it works with most bugs actually.


Yea I do too. It's gotta burn the shit out of them. Lol

I try not to get any on my soil surface when spraying so I don't kill the predators and beneficials.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yea I do too. It's gotta burn the shit out of them. Lol
> 
> I try not to get any on my soil surface when spraying so I don't kill the predators and beneficials.


I use a tiny bit in my water sometimes. But only 1/16 tsp per gal.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I use a tiny bit in my water sometimes. But only 1/16 tsp per gal.


Does it kill off your bennies?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think @xtsho is the guy I heard about it from. I think he says 2-3 tsp per quart.
> 
> 
> I think it works with most bugs actually.


Yes citric acid kills bugs dead. It's probably best to start at 2 tsp per gallon rather than 3. I've heard from a few people that 3 was a little too much and they got some minor burn. It did however take care of the bugs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Does it kill off your bennies?


No, I don't think so. i use such a small amount it doesn't lower the pH much at all. It brings my ~7.8 water to ~6.7 so my microbes should be unaffected by it. I've been using it occasionally to try and deal with excess Ca. It's a chealating agent.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No, I don't think so. i use such a small amount it doesn't lower the pH much at all. It brings my ~7.8 water to ~6.7 so my microbes should be unaffected by it. I've been using it occasionally to try and deal with excess Ca. It's a chealating agent.


It is? I've not heard that yet. I'll have to look into it. I been using water soluble humics for chelation, but citric might be better?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> It is? I've not heard that yet. I'll have to look into it. I been using water soluble humics for chelation, but citric might be better?


So is molasses.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So is molasses.


Lol another one I've not heard. Thanks man. I'm on the road and it'll give me some reading material.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So is molasses.


So do you suggest the molasses in tea form, or just add to water?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> So do you suggest the molasses in tea form, or just add to water?


I think molasses is best used in teas, but I haven't made one in awhile. I've been experimenting with giving it a little just in the water occasionally. Just like 1 tsp per gal every so often. I'm no master grower though, lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think molasses is best used in teas, but I haven't made one in awhile. I've been experimenting with giving it a little just in the water occasionally. Just like 1 tsp per gal every so often. I'm no master grower though, lol.


I thought I heard somewhere, that to be a true master at something you have to put at least 10,000 hours into it. I'm nowhere near that myself so..... lol

I still make teas periodically, so I guess I'll just keep adding it that way, but I believe I'll be doing it a lil more often now.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I thought I heard somewhere, that to be a true master at something you have to put at least 10,000 hours into it. I'm nowhere near that myself so..... lol
> 
> I still make teas periodically, so I guess I'll just keep adding it that way, but I believe I'll be doing it a lil more often now.


Teas are awesome. My plants loved them, but I'm just too lazy anymore.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Teas are awesome. My plants loved them, but I'm just too lazy anymore.


I hear ya man. I'm not to that stage yet, but I'm sure I will get there! Lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 14, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> Someone on here told me to use citric acid to kill the thrip outbreak I'm dealing with right now... not sure if its much more effective than just spraying the plants off with straight water would be though... Maybe I need to mix it stronger...


Nuke Em is a fungicide and insecticide. Only active ingredient is citric acid.


----------



## halix (Nov 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Just figured I'd follow up on that light since it's been hanging for 3 days now. So far initial impressions blew my expectations of it away for the price. Their ppfd map is spot on to the par readings I took, it pulls 251watts from the wall (so probably closer to a 2500watt than a 2400), and the heat levels are actually lower than my 1500watt that it replaced. Even in the extreme corner of my 3x3 at 40" I'm still reading over 500. The 3 year US based warranty is a nice bonus as well for it, but hopefully won't even need it.


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I dunno if my water meter is off or if my filter is fucked up, but I believe it said I pumped 160 gal of tap to get 4 gal of ro. Does that sound feasible? My water bill has doubled since last year and I've replaced the sediment, carbon and membrane. Once in March, and another about a week ago.


Time for new RO unit 1:1 per gallon are cheap now


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Time for new RO unit 1:1 per gallon are cheap now


Right, but how good does it filter? I have a stealth ro150 with upgraded kdf filter. It has the 1:1 conversion hose, I've never used it, because with the 2:1 I still get 30ppms on the 7 scale.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 15, 2021)

halix said:


> Just figured I'd follow up on that light since it's been hanging for 3 days now. So far initial impressions blew my expectations of it away for the price. Their ppfd map is spot on to the par readings I took, it pulls 251watts from the wall (so probably closer to a 2500watt than a 2400), and the heat levels are actually lower than my 1500watt that it replaced. Even in the extreme corner of my 3x3 at 40" I'm still reading over 500. The 3 year US based warranty is a nice bonus as well for it, but hopefully won't even need it.


Nice. Any photos?

Nothing but great experience with sunraise so far. There's no need to add that extra digit to the wattage. 

As for the heat. My sunraise bar lights can literally run 18 hours straight and still be cool to the touch. It's a gift and a curse.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice. Any photos?
> 
> Nothing but great experience with sunraise so far. There's no need to add that extra digit to the wattage.
> 
> As for the heat. My sunraise bar lights can literally run 18 hours straight and still be cool to the touch. It's a gift and a curse.


What's the curse part?


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I think the last reading I took was over 600ppm on the 5 scale. That was a couple years ago, and it's gotta be a lot of calcium because I get terrible buildup on everything my water touches. I had gotten a Ninja coffee maker a few years back, and within a month it was clogged. Vinegar, de-scaler, clr, nothing got it working right again.


Illinois tap can be insane depending on where you are. I had shit everywhere on my first grow.

I hardly get 120ppms now.

I've seen humidifiers with some nice build in filters, then again 600ppm would be like asking them to pass a kidney stone.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> What's the curse part?


Keeping the tent warm enough, especially in the colder months.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Illinois tap can be insane depending on where you are. I had shit everyone ok my first grow.
> 
> I hardly get 120ppms now.
> 
> I've seen humidifiers with some nice build in filters, then again 600ppm would be like asking them to pass a kidney stone.


More like passing a golf ball. Lol

I'm gonna get a carbon and sediment filter. I'm thinking I don't need ro for everything I got going like earthbox, humidifiers, etc. I'll just use the ro for hydro.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Keeping the tent warm enough, especially in the colder months.


Ah yes. That is a dilemma. I dunno where your spot is at, but mine is in a bedroom with central air and forced heat. You might want heat mats if you don't have any.


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Right, but how good does it filter? I have a stealth ro150 with upgraded kdf filter. It has the 1:1 conversion hose, I've never used it, because with the 2:1 I still get 30ppms on the 7 scale.


My ppm was 15


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> My ppm was 15


I'll give it a go. Thanks


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'll give it a go. Thanks


Welcome
Worth a shot right....


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Welcome
> Worth a shot right....


For sure


----------



## halix (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Nice. Any photos?
> 
> Nothing but great experience with sunraise so far. There's no need to add that extra digit to the wattage.
> 
> As for the heat. My sunraise bar lights can literally run 18 hours straight and still be cool to the touch. It's a gift and a curse.


I agree that is also a blessing and curse, been a struggle to keep my tent above 72 with it when my other light stayed around 76 to 78 without any issues. Be nice come spring and summer for sure.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 16, 2021)

halix said:


> I agree that is also a blessing and curse, been a struggle to keep my tent above 72 with it when my other light stayed around 76 to 78 without any issues. Be nice come spring and summer for sure. View attachment 5029693


Love it.

I'll admit I'm not certain what uv does for the plants, but I do wish my sunraise lights had it.

Is that a bug over the fan?


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Love it.
> 
> I'll admit I'm not certain what uv does for the plants, but I do wish my sunraise lights had it.
> 
> Is that a bug over the fan?


Looks like a bee


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2021)

Maxisun has several Boards discounted on their site, good parts like Samsung and Mean Well and under $.75 per watt.
Rollitup code for more discount.


----------



## halix (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Love it.
> 
> I'll admit I'm not certain what uv does for the plants, but I do wish my sunraise lights had it.
> 
> Is that a bug over the fan?


How true it is or not I do not know, but from my research UV is for better root development. And yes, they were outdoor plants before I brought them into the tent so I brought a few Ladybugs in with me to handle any mites and gnats that could possibly be present. Was going to do an outdoor greenhouse grow over the winter, but ended up chasing the sun too much until I can take down a few trees after I buy the house.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2021)

There’s a good thread here about UV from @Grow Lights Australia on LED forum, good info.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Right, but how good does it filter? I have a stealth ro150 with upgraded kdf filter. It has the 1:1 conversion hose, I've never used it, because with the 2:1 I still get 30ppms on the 7 scale.


Have you looked into getting a Permeate Pump for the RO? It reduces waste water. I am looking at RO systems soon.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 16, 2021)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Have you looked into getting a Permeate Pump for the RO? It reduces waste water. I am looking at RO systems soon.


Can't say I've ever heard of one, but I'll look into it. Thanks man!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey guys just giving little update on that cheap $60 dehumidifier from last month. The thing has really been great so far. Not sure if the deal is still available but it is a great addition


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 16, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Hey guys just giving little update on that cheap $60 dehumidifier from last month. The thing has really been great so far. Not sure if the deal is still available but it is a great addition


Relink please


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 16, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Relink please


dead deal.






The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


Price: $8.39 Code: 40LLOUTA Link: https://amzn.to/3FfCGqG Note: Specifications: Material: PETG Size: approx. 3 x 1 x 1 cm/ 1.18 x 0.39 x 0.39 inch Color: red Quantity: 80 pieces Package includes: 80 x 90 degree plant benders Photos:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Anyone new to the deal page or need a new light this light is still on promo.

$89.23


----------



## Tracker (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone new to the deal page or need a new light this light is still on promo.
> 
> $89.23


Agh! I can't resist this temptation!


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Agh! I can't resist this temptation!


Down boy! *sprays with hose*


----------



## Tracker (Nov 16, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Down boy! *sprays with hose*


Too late!


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Agh! I can't resist this temptation!


Dude you should be banned from the deals page at this point.  


All jokes aside if I could sell my loveable QB2000 lights I would have bought these the second I seen the promo. Something tells me you don't need any lights though.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Dude you should be banned from the deals page at this point.
> 
> 
> All jokes aside if I could sell my loveable QB2000 lights I would have bought these the second I seen the promo. Something tells me you don't need any lights though.


I'll make a big christmas star for the astronauts to see from the space station


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Love it.
> 
> I'll admit I'm not certain what uv does for the plants, but I do wish my sunraise lights had it.
> 
> Is that a bug over the fan?


UV stresses the plant and the plant produces more crystals and resin to protect itself. So more THC supposedly. I noticed a difference with the frost when I ran CMH.

I plan to get a couple UV strips to add to my LEDs. Or when I get an electrician out here to give me more power I'll run LED with CMH. My plan is LED, CMH, LED, CMH, LED in my closet. It's all set up, just need an electrician now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 16, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I'll make a big christmas star for the astronauts to see from the space station


This country couldn't handle corona we don't need you signaling Martians.




PadawanWarrior said:


> UV stresses the plant and the plant produces more crystals and resin to protect itself. So more THC supposedly. I noticed a difference with the frost when I ran CMH.
> 
> I plan to get a couple UV strips to add to my LEDs. Or when I get an electrician out here to give me more power I'll run LED with CMH. My plan is LED, CMH, LED, CMH, LED in my closet. It's all set up, just need an electrician now.


I'll do some research later on tonight. Including the link @hillbill sent.

If it checks out and isn't just more bro-science shit I'll have to add it to the arsenal.

Get a fire extinguisher outside that closet dude.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This country couldn't handle corona we don't need you signaling Martians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, it's not bro-science, lol.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2021)

I have a few UVA diodes in present lights and I used a lot of old CMH, seems to make more goo. Tons of great weed though is grown under HPS with no UV. UV from CMH is rough on certain plastics.


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 16, 2021)

Just be aware, UV will also ripen the trich‘s faster.


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 17, 2021)

Guys thanks for the links. I needed a small light and found this one thru the links. I'm not sure that it was directly linked but is is pretty cool.


Amazon.com



$40 and the spec's aren't bad.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> Guys thanks for the links. I needed a small light and found this one thru the links. I'm not sure that it was directly linked but is is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> ...


The 150w one only $4 more


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 18, 2021)

I didn't see it. I would have jumped on it. Got a link?


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 18, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I didn't see it. I would have jumped on it. Got a link?





Amazon.com


----------



## RainDan (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello RIU,

Our Black Friday Sale is on now. 20% savings storewide - order now, beat the rush, and enjoy shorter lead times. As always, we appreciate your support very much.

- Team Timber


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks for the link. I jumped on AZ and canceled the 1000 and ordered the 1500. Not real excited about the performance of this lamp, but for $44 it will do one plant pretty well. 
I paid $100 for a Bestva 1000 a few months ago and really like it's performance so far, would have ordered another Bestva, but I'm low on funds, property taxes etc.


Kerowacked said:


> Amazon.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 18, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> Thanks for the link. I jumped on AZ and canceled the 1000 and ordered the 1500. Not real excited about the performance of this lamp, but for $44 it will do one plant pretty well.
> I paid $100 for a Bestva 1000 a few months ago and really like it's performance so far, would have ordered another Bestva, but I'm low on funds, property taxes etc.


My limited experience says don’t underestimate these lights, especially in a reflective tent. Its like a day at the beach for your girls.


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 18, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> My limited experience says don’t underestimate these lights, especially in a reflective tent. Its like a day at the beach for your girls.


I figure it was worth a shot for my bath tub growing. I like the larger size of the 1500, but wish it had some 730 nm diodes. I also think they are using lesser diodes, for price control.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> This country couldn't handle corona we don't need you signaling Martians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bro science bro. Lol


----------



## BlandMeow (Nov 19, 2021)

Anyone use CVault containers? Found this site that has them 40% off.









CVault - Humidity Curing Storage Container


Capacity of Size: 3.25" X 1" - 4 to 8 Grams 3.25" X 1.75" - 7 to 12 Grams 4" X 2.25" - 14 to 24 Grams 4.75" X 2.25" - 28 to 50 Grams 7" X 4" - 3 to 4 Ounces 9" X 5.5" - 1/2 Pound 10" X 7" - 1 Pound 13.5" X 10.25" - 2 Pound CVault Lid Design: ¼ inch wide silicone seal to ensure an airtight...




shopbvv.com


----------



## Bubbles32 (Nov 20, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Amazon.com


Thanks for the link ordered a bunch of these. Seems hard to beat for watt per dollar unless you absolutely must have Samsung 301B/H for efficiency.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 21, 2021)

Anyone spot any good deals on a 630w cmh? Need a decent cold weather light for my veg tent that won’t stretch my photos to much but will put decent bud on my autos.


----------



## mile.high (Nov 21, 2021)

Thinking about blowing up one of my garages (22’ x 16’, detached and uninsulated), anyone got a good Black Friday deal on a heater?


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 21, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Anyone spot any good deals on a 630w cmh? Need a decent cold weather light for my veg tent that won’t stretch my photos to much but will put decent bud on my autos.


Have you thought about doing CMH for veg and switch to HPS during/after the stretch? Could work out very well for colder temps that’s what the old heads used to do.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 21, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Have you thought about doing CMH for veg and switch to HPS during/after the stretch? Could work out very well for colder temps that’s what the old heads used to do.


I’m using mh for veg and have a bunch of hps bulbs too, actually only switched to led for flower a few months ago. Ain’t exactly a young fella.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 21, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Anyone spot any good deals on a 630w cmh? Need a decent cold weather light for my veg tent that won’t stretch my photos to much but will put decent bud on my autos.


Illuminar makes great CMH lights, and their bulbs are top notch Japanese arc tubes. I love my 630 DE, I got it from them on their last black friday deal. Looks like the sale is already on https://shop.iluminarlighting.com/product-tag/black-friday-sale/page/2/


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 22, 2021)

Rapid LED sale coming up  Drivers today !


----------



## Hempwithgg (Nov 22, 2021)

All this week 20% off medic grow lights .


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 23, 2021)

I had 2 600 hps and a 400 mh over a 3x6 flood table. I replaced the 400 with this unit. Harvest was exactly the same as it always was.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08KXG7QT5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 23, 2021)

Hempwithgg said:


> View attachment 5033659
> 
> All this week 20% off medic grow lights .


301z?

Anybody?

Beuller???


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hempwithgg said:


> View attachment 5033659
> 
> All this week 20% off medic grow lights .


I went to buy 2 of these a couple weeks ago and it was $800 shipping to Canada. Care to explain why Since you seem like a rep?


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I went to buy 2 of these a couple weeks ago and it was $800 shipping to Canada. Care to explain why Since you seem like a rep?


Oh snap!!

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 23, 2021)

Hey douche lion, know anything about the z diodes?

Thanks in advance. Love you.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Hey douche lion, know anything about the z diodes?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Love you.


Sounds like the perfect nickname, lol.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Hey douche lion, know anything about the z diodes?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Love you.


They are meant to run with organic only. Both very inefficient


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They are meant to run with organic only. Both very inefficient


I hate you more than I did yesterday.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> I hate you more than I did yesterday.


You really don’t tho danialson


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You really don’t tho danialson


wax on


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Hey douche lion, know anything about the z diodes?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Love you.


In all honesty though I’m sure they grow great bud just like any other diode. You got your shit locked environmental, so shouldn’t be a issue I find.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm just sorta torn. Got my electrical pretty much maxed out. My last cob 4x is around 550 watts. Was looking at the Optic Slim 500 to upgrade it.. The specs are badass. Meijus are an extra $100 in shipping now. But I just saw the 20% off the Fold 8s, which is what got me curious.

So if you're not a complete jerk, like this BK character, any input on the 301z diodes would be welcome.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Nov 23, 2021)

* LM301B*

 0.2 W, 3 V mid power LED 
 Luminous Flux: 38.8 lm @ 65 mA 
 Luminous Efficacy: 220 lm/W @5000K 
*LM301Z+* 

 0.2 W, 3 V mid power LED 
 Luminous Flux: 35.5 lm @ 65 mA 
 Luminous Efficacy: 201 lm/W @5000K


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Nov 24, 2021)

Dear RIU,

Mars Hydro Black Friday Giveaway and Sales Already started,don't forget to check them hope it is good for you guys to win the light or coupon or save more stay safe happy growing   

below is the relative giveaway link, hope it is good for you. 
FC-E 6500 value 599.99 in USD dollars.





Mars Hydro Black Friday Giveaway: Win FC-E 6500 LED+Coupon!


Thanks Frank:) @smokey0418 if you have no mars hydro light, you can show your plants. :hug: :clap: :hug: Thank you for the opportunity.



www.rollitup.org









⚡️Mars Hydro Black Friday Round 4 Sale already starts,don't miss it out!⚡️


Share the Black Friday crazy discount for you, hope you don't miss it out and enjoy them~O(∩_∩)O~ :clap: :clap: :hug: :clap: :clap: code:ROLLITUP USA&Worldwide: https://mars-hydro.com Canada: https://marshydroled.ca Europe: https://marshydro.eu UK: https://marshydroled.co.uk Australia...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 25, 2021)

Victoria.liu said:


> https://www.growpackage.com/products/eco-farm-samsung-uv-ir-480w-640w-dimmable-led-grow-light
> this one 50% off now.


Damn, too bad I'm not in the market. You can get two of them for less than the price of one with the D55 code..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Come on @Marq1340, stop slacking. Post us some good Black Friday deals, lol.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Nov 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Damn, too bad I'm not in the market. You can get two of them for less than the price of one with the D55 code..
> 
> View attachment 5034961


Just watch out they have 480W/680W/800W/100W dimmable in the item title but thats model specific. Still not a bad price for two 480W units.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

I finally gave in and ordered one of these.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08RRP8PDW/ref=twister_B0932JCXHX?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Damn, too bad I'm not in the market. You can get two of them for less than the price of one with the D55 code..
> 
> View attachment 5034961


you're looking at almost $400 to have them shipped FedEx.. or $200 but then they will be sitting in the harbor for a couple months. End of the day you may as well just buy a fuckin marshydro and call it a day


----------



## hillbill (Nov 25, 2021)

Check these for Sales today
HLG
Maxisun 
Spider Farmer


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I finally gave in and ordered one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08RRP8PDW/ref=twister_B0932JCXHX?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


It's better than the board style ones at the same price. I know we talked about this a week or so ago but at $40 it's a damn good deal.. the $70 I originally paid for it? Nah lol


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2021)

I already hate myself for the seeds I'm buying later today. No moar till next Black Friday I tell you! Well, or maybe 4/20...


----------



## Bubbles32 (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I finally gave in and ordered one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08RRP8PDW/ref=twister_B0932JCXHX?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


Hmm might have to get a few looks like pretty good value perhaps not quite as good as the Willis 150W panels but you do get the angle adjustable strips. 8 year warranty.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Nov 25, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I already hate myself for the seeds I'm buying later today. No moar till next Black Friday I tell you! Well, or maybe 4/20...


What strains are you getting?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 25, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> you're looking at almost $400 to have them shipped FedEx.. or $200 but then they will be sitting in the harbor for a couple months. End of the day you may as well just buy a fuckin marshydro and call it a day


LOL I'm not buying any, but I could get two of these shipped for less than the price of one Mars Hydro..


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL I'm not buying any, but I could get two of these shipped for less than the price of one Mars Hydro..
> 
> View attachment 5035164


That's true and then you're waiting a month or two to get your lamp with that shipping option


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Come on @Marq1340, stop slacking. Post us some good Black Friday deals, lol.


Waiting on Sky Blue Tuesday muh-self.

But seriously I'm just observing the thread move along so smoothly without my my interference.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 25, 2021)

*Black Friday Sale*
_11/24/21 @ 7:00pm Pacific until 11/29/21 @ 11:59pm Pacific_
*All Relentless Genetics – 25% Off
All Covert Genetics cultivars– $68.88 A Pack!
All ThunderFudge cultivars– $58.88 A Pack!*
*Mz Jill Genetics*
Buy any Regular pack and get one Jilly Glue {REG} [3pk] gift for FREE.
Buy any Feminized pack and get one Jilly Glue {FEM} [2pk] gift for FREE.*
*limit 2 gifts per order. *Only available during our Black Friday sale 11/26 – 11/29*. While supplies last.
*And 25% off of the following cultivars:*
-Lucky Dog Seed Company – Bohemian Highway {REG} [13pk]
-MaddFarmer Genetics – Billy Wonka {REG} [10pk]
-Mycotek Seeds – Re-Animator {REG} [10pk]
-Omuerta Genetix – Los Pepe’s {REG} [11pk]
-Omuerta Genetix – La Violencia {REG} [11pk]
-Omuerta Genetix – Looper F2 {REG} [11pk]
-Fast Buds – Crystal M*th Auto {AUTOFEM} [5pk]
-Fast Buds – CBD Crack Auto {AUTOFEM} [5pk]
-Capulator – Chem Chillz {REG} [10pk]
-Exotic Genetix – Chocolate Marshmallows {REG} [10pk]
-Exotic Genetix – Guicy Banger {REG} [10pk]
-Exotic Genetix – Guicy G {REG} [10pk]
-Solfire Gardens – Free The Duke {REG} [12pk]-*
&
-Heroes of the Farm – Freedom Fighter 2021 Limited Edition {REG} [40pk] -*
*All proceeds will benefit Duke Diamond upon his release
_*Every order placed during our Black Friday Sale (11/24-11/29) will come with a FREE gift!!**
**gift will be distributions choice and will be while supplies last*_


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Bubbles32 said:


> Hmm might have to get a few looks like pretty good value perhaps not quite as good as the Willis 150W panels but you do get the angle adjustable strips. 8 year warranty.


I ordered another one. Then I'll put 2 in a 2x2 tent and turn them to like 75 watts a piece.

Edit: That is if I can make them both fit in one, lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I ordered another one. Then I'll put 2 in a 2x2 tent and turn them to like 75 watts a piece.
> 
> Edit: That is if I can make them both fit in one, lol.


I think they will. They might be snug as hell tho.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I think they will. They might be snug as hell tho.


I'm gonna have to put them in diagonally if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm gonna have to put them in diagonally if you know what I'm saying.


I do. They’re still going to be snug lmao.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I do. They’re still going to be snug lmao.


Ya, for $80 they'll be fun to mess with.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2021)

Bubbles32 said:


> What strains are you getting?


I picked up a few of the Tony Green/Karma collab strains, and 2 half packs of In House to try. Also got some Symbiotics, but not on sale lol. Trying something new for a change, I've been running the same kind of stuff for too long and want to see if I'm missing anything. I might try some Relentless too, looking at those right now.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, for $80 they'll be fun to mess with.


No doubt. I’m getting a 4x2x6^ Here soon and I’m def going to maximize what I’m allowed. Not what I want. But it’s a start till the next tent lol.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 25, 2021)

Green Team is on IG offering 50% his box sets and individual packs. I just grabbed 95ghost fritter box set and some Pie95 f2's.


----------



## Tomkno (Nov 25, 2021)

I know nothing about led but are these numbers actually legit? Does it really replace a 1000w hps setup and only pull 100w from the wall? I don't see dimensions but if they're legit I assume you could probably cram two in a 4 x 4 tent?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Tomkno said:


> I know nothing about led but are these numbers actually legit? Does it really replace a 1000w hps setup and only pull 100w from the wall? I don't see dimensions but if they're legit I assume you could probably cram two in a 4 x 4 tent?


No. It doesn't replace a 1000w HPS. Maybe if you got like 7 of them, lol.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Nov 25, 2021)

Tomkno said:


> I know nothing about led but are these numbers actually legit? Does it really replace a 1000w hps setup and only pull 100w from the wall? I don't see dimensions but if they're legit I assume you could probably cram two in a 4 x 4 tent?


Think of it as a 100W light and you'll be fine. Prob want four for decent flower coverage in a 4x4


----------



## Tomkno (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No. It doesn't replace a 1000w HPS. Maybe if you got like 7 of them, lol.


Ten4 I figured it was bs considering legit companies charge big bucks for them


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Tomkno said:


> Ten4 I figured it was bs considering legit companies charge big bucks for them


Ya, don't fall for the bullshit marketing some pull.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 25, 2021)

Official Genetics Shop ☑️ • God Tier Strains | Authorized Vendor


Our strains hit different (right in the feels!). No matter what genetics you seek, Speakeasy Seed Bank always goes above and beyond the call.




speakeasyseedbank.com




40% off errthang


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Official Genetics Shop ☑️ • God Tier Strains | Authorized Vendor
> 
> 
> Our strains hit different (right in the feels!). No matter what genetics you seek, Speakeasy Seed Bank always goes above and beyond the call.
> ...


Nice find. I'm pretty sure a dude gave me Guava Wookie. All the Bodhi's have been bomb that I've had. I had a couple of his special picked clone only Pura Vida. Bomb ass weed too. Temping me man, lol. Damn you Black Friday.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 25, 2021)

Does anyone know if HLG is running any Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals? If so, is there a code?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does anyone know if HLG is running any Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals? If so, is there a code?


Not like last year. Last year they did 20% off everything so I couldn't help myself and ordered 6 QB96's that I still haven't taken out of the box.


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does anyone know if HLG is running any Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals? If so, is there a code?


15% until the 29th on select lights. No code, here's the link. Diablo-rspec-650- I think the 350 is on sale too 





SALE


HLG Holiday & New Year Sale going on NOW! Save up to 20% on these lights through Jan 5th!Everything else 15% OFF DISCOUNT SHOWN IN CART *Note, this page only shows lamps that are 20% OFF.Click here to view all HLG Lamps.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> 15% until the 29th on select lights. No code, here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, only 5 lights,


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 25, 2021)

Phantom PHOTOBIO MX 680W LED Fixture - 100-277V S4 Spectrum + iLOC On-Board Dimming (with 10ft 110-120V Cord) - Economy Price 2lbs a light - Call our sales team if buying more than 10 for better price - Free Shipping


The PHOTOBIO•MX changes everything. We took a step back, evaluated all the fixtures on the market, and then set out to do things entirely different. The result is a 680W fixture delivering 15% more light to your canopy, using 35% less power than a 1000W DE fixture. Increase yields while driving...




growgreenmi.com





$650 for the phantom bio mx seems pretty legit


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not like last year. Last year they did 20% off everything so I couldn't help myself and ordered 6 QB96's that I still haven't taken out of the box.


Yea, I remember I copped a 600r myself. Was hoping they were gonna do something similar


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yea, I remember I copped a 600r myself. Was hoping they were gonna do something similar


Good Times!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I couldn't help myself and ordered 6 QB96's that I still haven't taken out of the box.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> View attachment 5035547
> View attachment 5035548


Waiting for my kids to move out so I have more room, lol.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Nov 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL I'm not buying any, but I could get two of these shipped for less than the price of one Mars Hydro..
> 
> View attachment 5035164


what's the brand of their led?


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 26, 2021)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> what's the brand of their led?


Eco farm


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> View attachment 5035577


Can't forget the Helpful Hardware Folks.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2021)

Bubbles32 said:


> Think of it as a 100W light and you'll be fine. Prob want four for decent flower coverage in a 4x4


You may need 600 watts or a little more


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> what's the brand of their led?


Samsung


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

The ecofarm has me pretty tempted to make the jump to bar/strip style. I wasnt looking to spend money on a light this holiday season though, but I think I just might do it. Somebody help me change my mind please. Lol


----------



## Tracker (Nov 26, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The ecofarm has me pretty tempted to make the jump to bar/strip style. I wasnt looking to spend money on a light this holiday season though, but I think I just might do it. Somebody help me change my mind please. Lol


Sorry...no help here.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Sorry...no help here.


Thanks. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Thanks. Lol


I think the 55% off the sale price if you buy 2 is an error on their part. I love taking advantage of double coupon errors when I can.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think their 55% off the sale price if you buy 2 is an error on their part. I love taking advantage of double coupon errors when I can.


Agreed.


----------



## 2com (Nov 26, 2021)

Anybody come across any deals on bubble bags? All mesh variety. Maybe even a deal on a small(ish) basic rosin press setup?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)

2com said:


> Anybody come across any deals on bubble bags? All mesh variety. Maybe even a deal on a small(ish) basic rosin press setup?


I dunno about bubble bags, but dabpress.com is 15% off right now.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think the 55% off the sale price if you buy 2 is an error on their part. I love taking advantage of double coupon errors when I can.


Link?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2021)

Looking at that spectrum x myself ….. I’ll wait til wife falls asleep.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Link?


Someone else posted it a few pages back: https://www.growpackage.com/products/eco-farm-samsung-uv-ir-480w-640w-dimmable-led-grow-light

When I clicked it I noticed "Buy 2 grow lights get 55% off discount, use code: D55", which effectively makes it less expensive to buy 2 than it is to buy one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looking at that spectrum x myself ….. I’ll wait til wife falls asleep.
> 
> View attachment 5035845
> View attachment 5035846


For some "4x4" tents which aren't the full 48", a MedicGrow might be tight to fit into. I'd like to see them make a slightly smaller 600w version.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I dunno about bubble bags, but dabpress.com is 15% off right now.


Ohhhhhh. Any more presses on sale? Gonna look into this one just wanted to pick your brain for potentially a few choices. Thanks. Nothing major. A quarter bag squish at a time all I need…


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2021)

HLG has a very interesting 200w light HLG Diablo 200 $199.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Ohhhhhh. Any more presses on sale? Gonna look into this one just wanted to pick your brain for potentially a few choices. Thanks. Nothing major. A quarter bag squish at a time all I need…


I got the Dabpress 6-ton a month or so ago, and am quite happy with it.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> For some "4x4" tents which aren't the full 48", a MedicGrow might be tight to fit into. I'd like to see them make a slightly smaller 600w version.


The Fold-8 Fits a gorilla lite 4x4 like a glove. The nice thing is, the sides that touch the tent walls a little are totally cool to the touch so it works. Running it at 80% is perfect for a 4x4 too, and uses about 550 watts I think.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2021)

hillbill said:


> HLG has a very interesting 200w light HLG Diablo 200 $199.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5035876


BRIGHT


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5035876


Gonna run it with a V2 qb288 135w kit in the 2x2x6 that's coming tomorrow...


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> View attachment 5035577


50% off each item so I picked up a few 12 pound bags of Dr. Earth amendments, ewc, and some Alaska fish ferts. $35 and some change.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Nov 27, 2021)

May be late now but today is Small Business Saturday. I knocked off 5$ per bag of FFOF at my local shop..
Happy Holidays and Cultivation Folks!!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I dunno if my water meter is off or if my filter is fucked up, but I believe it said I pumped 160 gal of tap to get 4 gal of ro. Does that sound feasible? My water bill has doubled since last year and I've replaced the sediment, carbon and membrane. Once in March, and another about a week ago.


It should be like 2 waste: 1product


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It should be like 2 waste: 1product


I know. I think my input water pressure is low and I don't want to have to get a booster pump. I'm thinking of running it without the membrane. I've also been told to look into slow sand filter.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I know. I think my input water pressure is low and I don't want to have to get a booster pump. I'm thinking of running it without the membrane. I've also been told to look into slow sand filter.


The membrane is the big that defines it as an RO filter.
If your water quality allows it (notably ppm of Na or Cl) the particulate filtration you mention could work.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The membrane is the big that defines it as an RO filter.
> If your water quality allows it (notably ppm of Na or Cl) the particulate filtration you mention could work.


Which one, the slow sand filter, or just the carbon and sediment filter?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Which one, the slow sand filter, or just the carbon and sediment filter?


Not super sure. I’ve seen slow sand filter results that were like whoa. But my space-age childhood demands super carbon nanopermeable yeehaw.


----------



## yinyang814 (Nov 28, 2021)

$95.98 until tomorrow. Not bad for a 50 pt dehumidifier.


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 28, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> $95.98 until tomorrow. Not bad for a 50 pt dehumidifier.
> 
> View attachment 5037235View attachment 5037235


Damn they don't ship to Canada


----------



## Johiem (Nov 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looking at that spectrum x myself ….. I’ll wait til wife falls asleep.
> 
> View attachment 5035845
> View attachment 5035846


I'm loving my Ez8


----------



## Hempwithgg (Nov 30, 2021)

Hempwithgg said:


> View attachment 5033659
> 
> All this week 20% off medic grow lights .


It's 10% after sale ends . But still code HWGG


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 30, 2021)

For anyone wondering about the $40 100w bar lamp, I unboxed it and it's damn decent for $40. Id probably be happy up to $49.99.. not a cent more for that dirty ass hoe (lol I loved luda back in the days). It's an ok build. I will say, I would not have been happy with it at the $70 I originally paid. There's more plastic on it then I can remember seeing on a light. I don't think it will have much impact on durability but who knows. The bars have a little swivel to them so I am confident they will be an upgrade to the cheapo 100w panel I currently veg with. Just from look and feel the heatsinks are going to keep this plenty cool. Light was packaged really well and came with yoyos and hangers. I'll be hooking this up In a day or two and will write up an update like I do in a month or so like.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 30, 2021)

Hempwithgg said:


> It's 10% after sale ends . But still code HWGG


You shoulda asked for the 15% off code like I did. "plantis"


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 1, 2021)

I have two of the $40 bar lights in a 2x4. They have been up and running for around two weeks now. No complaints from me at all. Vegging plants seem to like them and the coverage is pretty decent. I had been looking for a while and 200 watts out of 8 bars for $80 is a hell of a lot better than the other options I found. Really the only slightly negative thing I could say is that the power cord is on the short side, but it worked just fine for my set up.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2021)

Many light and equipment as well as seed sellers are still honoring Black Friday deals


----------



## Hands On (Dec 1, 2021)

Anyone know of a deal on a 4x4 tent


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 1, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $89.99
> Code: H3BS9906 + $12 off


Sad to report that this deal is no longer available.


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 4, 2021)

Glass Regular Mouth Mason Jars, LovoIn 12 Oz


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HXP4FG4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_S86CRSRKMK9FNG7FFC8B



50% off --$12/12 pack
FLJF-5S4AVU-PKWNA8
*code doesn't work on 16oz's - these are good for small harvest/oils/edibles


----------



## CoronaWeed (Dec 4, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Glass Regular Mouth Mason Jars, LovoIn 12 Oz
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HXP4FG4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_S86CRSRKMK9FNG7FFC8B
> ...


Not to bash the deal or anything but a lot of stores should have mason jars for around $12 or less for 12 packs of 32oz and below. 6 packs of 64oz should be $12 as well. 12oz seems like an odd size though, so if you need that specifically, I guess this deal is for you, otherwise 8oz and 16oz are the popular ones around it.

$10.43 - Kerr 12-16oz - Walmart

$9.34 - Kerr 12-8oz - Walmart(none available near me)

$8.48 - Ball 12-8oz - Walmart

$8.98 - Ball 12-16oz - Walmart Or Same price available in store

$10.48 - Ball 12-16oz - Target

$7.98 - Ball 12-4oz - Walmart

$11.99 - Ball 12-8oz - Ace Hardware Or Pur branded

$9.99 - Anchor Hocking 12-16oz - Ace Hardware

Ill stop there as I can keep going - A lot of grocery stores also carry the smaller sizes in the canning section but stores are regional and I was trying to stick to a couple national ones. I was just trying to point out that amazon is not the cheapest place for quality products. Careful with the reviews on those jars. I would stick to the name brands above as they are tried and true canning jars - then again, we aren't canning with them. But the true brands are still cheaper, so not sure why you would buy on amazon.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 4, 2021)

CoronaWeed said:


> Not to bash the deal or anything but a lot of stores should have mason jars for around $12 or less for 12 packs of 32oz and below. 6 packs of 64oz should be $12 as well. 12oz seems like an odd size though, so if you need that specifically, I guess this deal is for you, otherwise 8oz and 16oz are the popular ones around it.
> 
> $10.43 - Kerr 12-16oz - Walmart
> $9.34 - Kerr 12-8oz - Walmart(none available near me)
> ...


Dollar general and the dollar tree have 16oz a buck a piece. 3 piece sets with rubber popper seal. But now that I’m typing this. I’m thinking that’s not the greatest deal lol.


----------



## Dreypa (Dec 4, 2021)

Tractor supply or other feed stores is usually well stock on mason jars. Cases reguarly for wide mouth quarts at 11-12$


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2021)

I appreciate a good online deal on jars, just because I can't get them anywhere within like an hour of where I live. It sucks because they are so cheap at those places you guys mentioned, but such a ripoff online due to their awkwardness and weight. But at least you can reuse them!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 4, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I appreciate a good online deal on jars, just because I can't get them anywhere within like an hour of where I live. It sucks because they are so cheap at those places you guys mentioned, but such a ripoff online due to their awkwardness and weight. But at least you can reuse them!


Iv used Classico sauce jars in the past. And some I still use till this day because they work so much better due to the one piece lid. 
But it’s a one piece threaded lid and has a pop seal on it. And their made by atlas mason. 2bucks out the door.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 4, 2021)

MAGLONG Upgrade M2000 Led Grow Light - with Samsung LED Chips & Mean Well Driver, Quantum Board Plant Grow Lights and Dimmable Function for Hydroponic Indoor Seeding Veg and Flower Greenhouse https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08C9WFNTM/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_S3888HY9NW3C4VA98F2J

Something like $75 with code
ES8AGK4T


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 4, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Iv used Classico sauce jars in the past. And some I still use till this day because they work so much better due to the one piece lid.
> But it’s a one piece threaded lid and has a pop seal on it. And their made by atlas mason. 2bucks out the door.


I use those jars also. I have a set I use for my drinking glasses as well. Lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 4, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I use those jars also. I have a set I use for my drinking glasses as well. Lol


Yeah. I never throw away the atlas masons. Lol. They seal very very well for All sorts of things. Jams. Pickles. Sauces. And weed of coarse. I just prefer the glass jars with the metal latches.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 4, 2021)

I haven't seen anyone post about growgreenmi.com dank deals in a while on here. They've got some good deals on stuff now.









Central Coast Green Cleaner 8 oz - Kills mites and eggs & powdery mildew


Spray Green Cleaner on plants of every age, from clones through harvest. Unlike other products, spider mites do not get immune to Green Cleaner. Kills mites and their eggs. Washes powdery mildew right off the plant. All natural, you can even use Green Cleaner on the day of harvest. Green Cleaner...




growgreenmi.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Note: 390-400watt,
> ...


Price: $134.79

Code: 9LE8JFLX + clip 20% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1

Been a while since I heard from people who picked up the UpDayDay light.


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $134.79
> 
> Code: 9LE8JFLX + clip 20% off
> 
> ...


I adore mine, don’t sleep on this light


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $134.79
> 
> Code: 9LE8JFLX + clip 20% off
> 
> ...


How does that sunrise/sunset mode work? Does it brighten and dim?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How does that sunrise/sunset mode work? Does it brighten and dim?


I remember there being a video on it somewhere but I don't own one so I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## MellowDude (Dec 8, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How does that sunrise/sunset mode work? Does it brighten and dim?


Yes


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2021)

MellowDude said:


> Yes


How well does that feature work?


----------



## Tracker (Dec 8, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $134.79
> 
> Code: 9LE8JFLX + clip 20% off
> 
> ...


Dude! I gotta stop checking this thread all the time!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 8, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Dude! I gotta stop checking this thread all the time!


Nothing wrong with scoring deals. Lol


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 9, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $134.79
> 
> Code: 9LE8JFLX + clip 20% off
> 
> ...


Thinking to myself how that would have been a damn nice light for $100..

*Looks around*



Maybe I need another tent lol


----------



## MellowDude (Dec 9, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How well does that feature work?


Gradually brightens/dims over 30 min at the beginning and end of light schedule. You have to use the built in timer to use the feature though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

MellowDude said:


> Gradually brightens/dims over 30 min at the beginning and end of light schedule. You have to use the built in timer to use the feature though.


Cool man. Do you actually use it?


----------



## MellowDude (Dec 12, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Cool man. Do you actually use it?


Ya its doing prett good so far


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Okay let's see if I still know how to do this.
Price:5 Gallon 6-Pack $7.79
5 Gallon 20-Pack $17.69
10 Gallon 6-Pack $8.99

Code: 70VQHQWG

Link: https://amzn.to/30s7u8b

Note:



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Price:
3 Gallon 6-Pack $7.59
5 Gallon 6-Pack $10.99
7 Gallon 6-Pack $12.49

Code: *PVRQQUZF* Clip 25-35% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3m6Oe80

Note:



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Price: $3.90

Code: *70BNHBQ2*

Link: https://amzn.to/3sdmdiO

Note:



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Price: $45.99

Code: 30ZUT5R3

Link: https://amzn.to/3e09TKl

Note:
"100 watts"


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Price: $22.49

Code: 5YLFAW92 +5% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3F1E7sz

Note:
"75watts"


Photos:


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $45.99
> 
> Code: 30ZUT5R3
> 
> ...


Additional note:
"The companies named THCCBD so it gotta grow that Fuego" lol they seriously printed that on all the boards


----------



## Tracker (Dec 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.90
> 
> Code: *70BNHBQ2*
> 
> ...


Hey marq, the link on this watering can goes to the fabric pots in the post immediately above the watering can post. May I please ask you to repost the correct link?


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Okay let's see if I still know how to do this.
> Price:5 Gallon 6-Pack $7.79
> 5 Gallon 20-Pack $17.69
> 10 Gallon 6-Pack $8.99
> ...


20 -5gallon for less than $1 each?! great deal, ordered. thx mark


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Hey marq, the link on this watering can goes to the fabric pots in the post immediately above the watering can post. May I please ask you to repost the correct link?


Fixed. Thanks for catching that.



SBBCal said:


> 20 -5gallon for less than $1 each?! great deal, ordered. thx mark


No problem.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3.90
> 
> Code: *70BNHBQ2*
> 
> ...


I snatched that up quick! Thanks marq!


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $22.49
> 
> Code: 5YLFAW92 +5% off
> 
> ...


Hi Marq this link goes to the 100w not the 75w. You are appreciated.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I snatched that up quick! Thanks marq!


No problem. Trying to find one under $2 myself.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 15, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Hi Marq this link goes to the 100w not the 75w. You are appreciated.


Fixed. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 16, 2021)

Price: $70

Code: 65LV2SHP 

Link: https://amzn.to/3yyi1LD

Note: "240" watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 16, 2021)

Price: $56

Code: 65LV2SHP

Link: https://amzn.to/3DZgCil

Note: "150" watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 16, 2021)

Price: $42.00


Code: 65LV2SHP

Link: https://amzn.to/3q4P0TX

Note: "100" watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 16, 2021)

Price: $55

Code: 50GL1000D 

Link: https://amzn.to/3dXZa39

Note: "100" watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 16, 2021)

Price: $110

Code: 50375CNV 

Link: https://amzn.to/3dZfwsq

Note: "220" watts



Photos:


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 16, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $70
> 
> Code: 65LV2SHP
> 
> ...


I'm sure those ppfd numbers aren't accurate.. damn I don't need any more fuckin lights ahhh lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 16, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I'm sure those ppfd numbers aren't accurate.. damn I don't need any more fuckin lights ahhh lol


No doubt about it.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 16, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I'm sure those ppfd numbers aren't accurate.. damn I don't need any more fuckin lights ahhh lol


This is the first thought I have when I get an alert on marq posting to this thread! Hahaha! Aahhhhh! Nnnnoooooo!


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 18, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> No doubt about it.


Shoutout to marq for spending time dredging the hapless depths of Amazon for us. I have this thing cranked almost all the way down still bright enough to support some veg. Please ignore the light green struggle bus clones. UpDayDay 4000


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 19, 2021)

Price high as shit to begin with...
Price:
(24"x 24"x36")$34.19
(24"x 24"x48") $35.99
(36"x 36"x72") $52.79
Code:
7OXNLU6R

Link:


https://amzn.to/3GYxjfS


Note:
Grow tents.

70% off but the initial price is already high...

I almost bought the 24x24x36 tent....got the slightly taller one instead for less than $2 more.


Photos:


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 19, 2021)

Those lights seem to good to be true after discount. Fuck man. I wanna pull the trigger so bad. But I shouldn’t


----------



## bk78 (Dec 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Those lights seem to good to be true after discount. Fuck man. I wanna pull the trigger so bad. But I shouldn’t


Which ones?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Those lights seem to good to be true after discount. Fuck man. I wanna pull the trigger so bad. But I shouldn’t


I don't know which light you're talking about exactly, but I say order it. I believe Amazon extended it's return window to 60 days(temporarily?) Instead of 30. I think that's more than enough time to get a feel for the light and make the decision on keeping it returning it.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 19, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $70
> 
> Code: 65LV2SHP
> 
> ...


This one. I might just have to check it out and return it at worst case scenario. I never seen or heard of it

@bk78. This light. Is it a good light?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> This one. I might just have to check it out and return it at worst case scenario. I never seen or heard of it
> 
> @bk78. This light. Is it a good light?


No reviews and no reference to it besides what's already on Amazon. Go for it or go with the UpDayDay fixture, I haven't heard anything negative on that one as of yet.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $70
> 
> Code: 65LV2SHP
> 
> ...


Code expired, there is now a coupon for 45% off of the original $200 price tag...


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 20, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Have you thought about doing CMH for veg and switch to HPS during/after the stretch? Could work out very well for colder temps that’s what the old heads used to do.


CMH for veg and add HPS for flower. The two combined kick ass.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Code expired, there is now a coupon for 45% off of the original $200 price tag...


I got paid to late…. Same shit with Black Friday. I even asked for a rain check with vivosun. They told me to kick rocks lmfao So I bought the next best tent for the Black Friday price. Drag.

45% is still great. I just wish I knew anything about it


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 20, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I got paid to late…. Same shit with Black Friday. I even asked for a rain check with vivosun. They told me to kick rocks lmfao So I bought the next best tent for the Black Friday price. Drag.
> 
> 45% is still great. I just wish I knew anything about it


The way I see it those numbers are obviously fake as fuck so you know from jump the company has zero credibility. Better lights have been offered the past few months, just gotta be patient


----------



## Bubbles32 (Dec 20, 2021)

Looks like all the Wills 150W lights are now sold. Was hard to beat those for $44.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> The way I see it those numbers are obviously fake as fuck so you know from jump the company has zero credibility. Better lights have been offered the past few months, just gotta be patient


Makes me feel a tad better about missing it I guess.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2021)

Check RIU advertisers here as Christmas Sales are happening. All kinds of products. Bodhi, all strains $50 a pack at GLG.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price high as shit to begin with...
> Price:
> (24"x 24"x36")$34.19
> (24"x 24"x48") $35.99
> ...


If these are too expensive you could always get the deal below.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 20, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> If these are too expensive you could always get the deal below.
> 
> View attachment 5050829


Just in case someone actually thought about it.








Honey Can Do Portable Closet And Clothes Rack With Cover And Double Doors, Khaki, Beige - Walmart.com


Buy Honey Can Do Portable Closet And Clothes Rack With Cover And Double Doors, Khaki, Beige at Walmart.com



bit.ly





Budget 4x2


----------



## Cookie Rider (Dec 20, 2021)

I like the fresh khaki look.
Not so “grow opp!”


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 20, 2021)

You have to line it your self. So in the end. Prolly around same price. But great closet for those using their actual closet to grow lol.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Dec 20, 2021)

It’s easier to fool older relatives if it really looks like a wardrobe.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 20, 2021)

Cookie Rider said:


> It’s easier to fool older relatives if it really looks like a wardrobe.


Line her up! Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2021)

Price: $8.44

Code:
50RSKZZT
Link:


https://amzn.to/3mmwGVD


Note:
"110 watts" even if the light is trash the rope rachets and glasses are worth the $8


Photos:


----------



## fatAngel (Dec 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.44
> 
> Code:
> 50RSKZZT
> ...


Keep the glasses and rachets and sell the light on eBay for $45. You can make money on this deal


----------



## magnetik (Dec 21, 2021)

this seemed like a pretty good deal. 

Microbe Life - 2.5gal Vegetable & Fruit Yield Enhancer = $66.10 on Amazon prime


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.44
> 
> Code:
> 50RSKZZT
> ...


Codes It’s not working. Shit. For 10 bucks. I’d grab it. I got that 3x3x7 just a sec ago


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

SZHLUX 4000W LED Grow Light 6×6ft Coverage Dual Switch Full Spectrum Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants, Sunlight Plant Light 864 LEDs for Hydroponic Seedling Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08MF2247G/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_11GNBPW1K6HGS2Y6PDC2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Bought my daughter one of these. True 400 watts. Only drawback is no dimmer. But for the price if you want LED this is worth looking at. They just raise or lower plants or the light. $147 delivered.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> SZHLUX 4000W LED Grow Light 6×6ft Coverage Dual Switch Full Spectrum Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants, Sunlight Plant Light 864 LEDs for Hydroponic Seedling Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08MF2247G/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_11GNBPW1K6HGS2Y6PDC2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Bought my daughter one of these. True 400 watts. Only drawback is no dimmer. But for the price if you want LED this is worth looking at. They just raise or lower plants or the light. $147 delivered.


Saw this. I almost got it. Can’t you just plug it into the wall dimmers?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Saw this. I almost got it. Can’t you just plug it into the wall dimmers?


My son-in-law says no. I thought an LED approved wall dimmer would do the job but he says the driver has to be capable of being dimmed. However he's a carpenter and not an electrician. I'd like a sparky's opinion on it.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> My son-in-law says no. I thought an LED approved wall dimmer would do the job but he says the driver has to be capable of being dimmed. However he's a carpenter and not an electrician. I'd like a sparky's opinion on it.


Lol. Yeah. I agree. I know a small amount of electrical. And if it’s from the wall. Should be fine. But I really don’t know. Maybe someone could chime in. I remember changing ballast and hood for stronger/weaker light. What dimmer lol.


----------



## Nixs (Dec 21, 2021)

I think its the DC side that dims on a driver.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Nixs said:


> I think its the DC side that dims on a driver.


Thanks!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2021)

@DrOgkush @hotrodharley 
This was an SZHLUX 400w I got when @Marq1340 posted the first discount code for it a while back.






The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


Lifespan 10,000 hours CMH bulbs are 20,000 Bet they left a zero



www.rollitup.org


----------



## haardx (Dec 21, 2021)

Does anyone have insight or resources on how to search for discounts and coupon codes on Amazon? I'm baffled at how great the Updayday light has been for $100 and would like to find some codes for different items as well.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @DrOgkush @hotrodharley
> This was an SZHLUX 400w I got when @Marq1340 posted the first discount code for it a while back.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! I haven't seen it since they're in Michigan. How has it held up for you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 21, 2021)

haardx said:


> Does anyone have insight or resources on how to search for discounts and coupon codes on Amazon? I'm baffled at how great the Updayday light has been for $100 and would like to find some codes for different items as well.


Just type coupons in the search area on amazons page it will offer Amazon coupons


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Codes It’s not working. Shit. For 10 bucks. I’d grab it. I got that 3x3x7 just a sec ago


The deeply discounted deals don't last long. Maybe try setting up email notifications to catch then next time.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> The deeply discounted deals don't last long. Maybe try setting up email notifications to catch then next time.


It was lost when I was deep asleep. I prolly missed it entirely while in bed.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2021)

I hate to hear the words “I think” when it involves electricity.


----------



## haardx (Dec 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just type coupons in the search area on amazons page it will offer Amazon coupons


Thanks for the advice, very helpful for "clipping" coupons. Wondering how people find clippable coupons + discount codes you can type in.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 21, 2021)

haardx said:


> Thanks for the advice, very helpful for "clipping" coupons. Wondering how people find clippable coupons + discount codes you can type in.


Check out some of those stupid Amazon coupon apps like vipon.. just word of caution man.. be prepared to get a bunch of cheap Chinese shit because some of the stuff they almost give away lol

Salad spinner?? Sure, why not.. solar lights shaped light caterpillars?? Who the hell wants caterpillar shaped lights?? But wait, they are regularly $35 but with coupon you only pay $2.99??!!?? Yaaa lemme get like 4 of them hoes


----------



## haardx (Dec 21, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Check out some of those stupid Amazon coupon apps like vipon.. just word of caution man.. be prepared to get a bunch of cheap Chinese shit because some of the stuff they almost give away lol
> 
> Salad spinner?? Sure, why not.. solar lights shaped light caterpillars?? Who the hell wants caterpillar shaped lights?? But wait, they are regularly $35 but with coupon you only pay $2.99??!!?? Yaaa lemme get like 4 of them hoes


HA! For sure, I appreciate it!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Hey thanks! I haven't seen it since they're in Michigan. How has it held up for you?


One light bar failed after around 3000 hrs or so of use. I contacted SZHLUX through Amazon, and they sent a replacement. IMHO it was worth the $80 I paid at the time with the @Marq1340 discount code. It's a lot of light for the cheap price. It would do well in a 3x3. I have one of the upupdayday lights too, and I like it better. It's def got better construction. The best deal for a 3x3 tent I've got off this thread IMHO is the SUNRAISE. I really like that one. I've got a 200w version from them that's been running 24hrs on for the past year with no problems.

The SZHLUX is not dimmable. The LED drivers are housed inside the individual light bars. You can see in the vid I posted that there are two switches controlling different bars on the fixture. It wouldn't make sense to try to break into the circuits to install dimmers.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> One light bar failed after around 3000 hrs or so of use. I contacted SZHLUX through Amazon, and they sent a replacement. IMHO it was worth the $80 I paid at the time with the @Marq1340 discount code. It's a lot of light for the cheap price. It would do well in a 3x3. I have one of the upupdayday lights too, and I like it better. It's def got better construction. The best deal for a 3x3 tent I've got off this thread IMHO is the SUNRAISE. I really like that one. I've got a 200w version from them that's been running 24hrs on for the past year with no problems.
> 
> The SZHLUX is not dimmable. The LED drivers are housed inside the individual light bars. You can see in the vid I posted that there are two switches controlling different bars on the fixture. It wouldn't make sense to try to break into the circuits to install dimmers.


Although I destroyed the only grow I used the SZHLUX lights with, the light Itself did work well. No dimming is a problem but I also owned their 200 watt light so I just used that during veg instead of running 400 watts on a seedling.


I agree the best deal/light I've got here are my sunraise lights and the $44.50 LinQool light.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> SZHLUX 4000W LED Grow Light 6×6ft Coverage Dual Switch Full Spectrum Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants, Sunlight Plant Light 864 LEDs for Hydroponic Seedling Veg and Bloom Greenhouse Growing Light Fixtures https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08MF2247G/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_11GNBPW1K6HGS2Y6PDC2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Bought my daughter one of these. True 400 watts. Only drawback is no dimmer. But for the price if you want LED this is worth looking at. They just raise or lower plants or the light. $147 delivered.


I got this light and I must say It's very good for the price, good PPFD.... I have Meijiu bar lights (They Kick ass) and a couple others I got on this thread(Including the Sunraise). For the price I might buy a bunch of these to cover my room. I like them.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2021)

haardx said:


> Thanks for the advice, very helpful for "clipping" coupons. Wondering how people find clippable coupons + discount codes you can type in.


I search on yofreesamples, free stuff.cafe, jumpsend, and vipon. Like someone said above....you might end up with a lot of stupid cheap stuff.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I search on yofreesamples, free stuff.cafe, jumpsend, and vipon. Like someone said above....you might end up with a lot of stupid cheap stuff.


Head on over to the "In It To Win It" thread here. Blow those Chinese light companies. Post tons of pictures, sing their praises and tag them to win one of their "contests".


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 21, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price high as shit to begin with...
> Price:
> (24"x 24"x36")$34.19
> (24"x 24"x48") $35.99
> ...


Damnit. I just paid $90 for the 2x2x4.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Head on over to the "In It To Win It" thread here. Blow those Chinese light companies. Post tons of pictures, sing their praises and tag them to win one of their "contests".


I tried on a few of those for a while, but no luck.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I tried on a few of those for a while, but no luck.


I'm not willing to suck anyone for anything. Especially a grow light. Most especially at the level those goobers like it. They're not a contest at all. There's nothing random about choosing the winners. It's never a surprise and nearly always predictable.


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I'm not willing to suck anyone for anything. Especially a grow light. Most especially at the level those goobers like it. They're not a contest at all. There's nothing random about choosing the winners. It's never a surprise and nearly always predictable.


who do they go to then do you reckon?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> who do they go to then do you reckon?


Go on thread and see. A few names you might recognize. The guy winning the most? Seems that's his focus. I was contacted by one of the larger companies. On here. DMd me. 

"Will you cooperate?" That was it. No criteria for anything. I replied I would be glad to do a side by side comparison. They didn't want that. They wanted stroking regularly and being tagged in multiple posts. 

Then the competitors wrote. "Go to our website and choose any light we make.". Again no information saying "We want strokes and a lot of them."

I bought an LED. It's Chinese. Works great. But it is not from either of those companies. I'm sure others here have been approached similarly.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Go on thread and see. A few names you might recognize. The guy winning the most? Seems that's his focus. I was contacted by one of the larger companies. On here. DMd me.
> 
> "Will you cooperate?" That was it. No criteria for anything. I replied I would be glad to do a side by side comparison. They didn't want that. They wanted stroking regularly and being tagged in multiple posts.
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation (not through this forum). They got rude when I suggested a proper review with a grow journal. I didn't get their light, oh well...


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I had a similar situation (not through this forum). They got rude when I suggested a proper review with a grow journal. I didn't get their light, oh well...


I said basically the same thing. They just want lots of pics tagged with their name.


----------



## Mr.LoveGreen (Dec 21, 2021)

Hempwithgg said:


> View attachment 5033659
> 
> All this week 20% off medic grow lights .


----------



## Mr.LoveGreen (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm looking for a used high end led grow light ,for sale or trade.appreciate anything anybody can help with .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 21, 2021)

Mr.LoveGreen said:


> I'm looking for a used high end led grow light ,for sale or trade.appreciate anything anybody can help with .


Check eBay or Craigslist
Good luck
Edit :
As always WELCOME to RIU


----------



## Mr.LoveGreen (Dec 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Check eBay or Craigslist
> Good luck
> Edit :
> As always WELCOME to RIU


Right on,Right on, thanks for taking the time to respond ,I appreciate you .


----------



## Mr.LoveGreen (Dec 21, 2021)

Mr.LoveGreen said:


> Right on,Right on, thanks for taking the time to respond ,I appreciate you .





Herb & Suds said:


> Check eBay or Craigslist
> Good luck
> Edit :
> As always WELCOME to RIU


Glad to be here ,and thanks for the welcome..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2021)

Been offered free lights a few times and said “Thanks, but No Thanks”. Lights now are 2 Elevated Lighting Budget 130w Boards, an 135w HLG with Philips diodes and 2 Maxisun MF1000s at 100w. I bought all On Sale and like them all. Don’t have a huge investment in them and I am free of any coercion or inappropriate brand loyalty. Each of the companies above have been helpful and easy to deal with. Boards or Bars though, for sure.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 22, 2021)

If you hold on to some cash and be patient. You’ll score something here. And not a small score. Almost free. I literally keep money aside for this thread specific. Not joking.

Just got a 3x3 coming in the mail for I think 70% off it was. Sweet deal. I missed the shades tho lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price high as shit to begin with...
> Price:
> (24"x 24"x36")$34.19
> (24"x 24"x48") $35.99
> ...


She finally came(am I rite?)

Contents:

Great more grow bags....Two 30G bags?

25 minutes later.



First time putting together a tent and everything lined up correctly without any modifications. I'm happy.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 22, 2021)

Mr.LoveGreen said:


> I'm looking for a used high end led grow light ,for sale or trade.appreciate anything anybody can help with .


Facebook Marketplace has tons of used grow equipment. At least here it does. Far more than Craigslist here does.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> She finally came(am I rite?)
> View attachment 5051981View attachment 5051986
> Contents:
> View attachment 5051987View attachment 5051982
> ...


I hope you were on a ladder or you're 9' tall. How tall is that inside?


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 22, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I hope you were on a ladder or you're 9' tall. How tall is that inside?


47 inch 1 inch under 4 feet. What are you expecting him to be a giant lmfao


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I hope you were on a ladder or you're 9' tall. How tall is that inside?


6' if I'm barefoot with a single sheet of white paper beneath my feet.

Now that you mention it I didn't bother to check. I'll let you know.


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> She finally came(am I rite?)
> View attachment 5051981View attachment 5051986
> Contents:
> View attachment 5051987View attachment 5051982
> ...


Looks like it's built almost exactly like my Cloudlab 2'x2'. Nice and sturdy. 
A side door on their larger models would be a huge benefit though.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 22, 2021)

Check out Opulent Systems tents. Just replaced my 4' with a 5' from them. Very thick material. Opens from all sides and has a covered viewing window that I really like. Sturdy zippers. Duct openings large enough to pass semi rigid duct through.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I hope you were on a ladder or you're 9' tall. How tall is that inside?


About 46⅞" inches.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Check out Opulent Systems tents. Just replaced my 4' with a 5' from them. Very thick material. Opens from all sides and has a covered viewing window that I really like. Sturdy zippers. Duct openings large enough to pass semi rigid duct through.


I was debating between that brand and iPower when I bought my most recent 4*4 tent, I ended up with the iPower since it was $10 cheaper. Not mad.


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 22, 2021)

Scooped up a 2x2x4 tent. Figured it will make an easy dry room setup and also a pollen chucking tent. Thanks!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I was debating between that brand and iPower when I bought my most recent 4*4 tent, I ended up with the iPower since it was $10 cheaper. Not mad.


Iv been seeing ipower around a lot thru search. They must be pretty decent huh?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 22, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I was debating between that brand and iPower when I bought my most recent 4*4 tent, I ended up with the iPower since it was $10 cheaper. Not mad.


I just now popped $136 and change for a 2'X2.5' Gorilla on Amazon. 5'7" inside. Just need for a couple of males and then as my drying tent.

Want to cross my IBL Durban with a few strains.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Scooped up a 2x2x4 tent. Figured it will make an easy dry room setup and also a pollen chucking tent. Thanks!


No problem. I'm glad I decided to grab one.



DrOgkush said:


> Iv been seeing ipower around a lot thru search. They must be pretty decent huh?


My iPower tent is great it does have one flaw, one of the poles didn't fit upper connector.

Only other brand I can compare it to is an LA Garden brand tent so .


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 22, 2021)

I’m tryin to figure out the price break from brand names. The quality difference. But this game (tents) you have to experience it your self I guess. The reviews are very mixed. Either 5 star great. Or no stars awful. Lol. 
I bought that 3x3. So when that comes I’ll set it up and post a pic. Came with grow bags? Cool


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 22, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m tryin to figure out the price break from brand names. The quality difference. But this game (tents) you have to experience it your self I guess. The reviews are very mixed. Either 5 star great. Or no stars awful. Lol.
> I bought that 3x3. So when that comes I’ll set it up and post a pic. Came with grow bags? Cool


Great tent at an even better price tag.
Some thought and love was put into the material vs sourcing the cheapest shit available.

Velcro tray straps is new for me.


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 23, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Check out Opulent Systems tents. Just replaced my 4' with a 5' from them. Very thick material. Opens from all sides and has a covered viewing window that I really like. Sturdy zippers. Duct openings large enough to pass semi rigid duct through.


I was taking a look at these and couldn't tell if are the poles are the thicker 1" like gorilla/ac infinity or the thinner ones like the Vivosun?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 23, 2021)

Noodles42 said:


> I was taking a look at these and couldn't tell if are the poles are the thicker 1" like gorilla/ac infinity or the thinner ones like the Vivosun?


They're thinner. Like all the cheap ones. Steel corners.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 23, 2021)

Price: $5.40

Code: 50GIIFVJ + 30% coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3Fs6dgz

Note: 50 watt? Blurple bars



Photos:


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 23, 2021)

400W
Lm301b diodes
$204.48 after 50% off click coupon. Only 17 left.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $5.40
> 
> Code: 50GIIFVJ + 30% coupon
> 
> ...


Already expired? Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Already expired? Lol


Looks like it sold out.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 23, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Looks like it sold out.


Lol I didn need it. But for 5 dollars. Why not


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 23, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Damnit. I just paid $90 for the 2x2x4.


Whoops. Though this was an Ac infinity tent.
Carry on


----------



## 3rst (Dec 24, 2021)

Noodles42 said:


> 400W
> Lm301b diodes
> $204.48 after 50% off click coupon. Only 17 left.
> View attachment 5052669


Thanks for sharing, i picked one up. Have had my eye on this on Alibaba for a while. The light, shipped from China is ~320$.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 24, 2021)

Just ordered 3 of these lights and a 2x4 1680d tent

DAKASON LED Grow Light 1500, Full Spectrum LED Growing Lamp for Indoor Plant, Commercial Grow Light LED with Dimming Knob for Green House All Stage from Seeding to Veg & Bloom (DAKS-150W-L) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092PMWMGN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_B81DWYB0RB8TSXMNBJM4

Grow Tent 48x24x60, 2x4 Grow Tent, 48x24x60 Grow Tent, Grow Tent 2x4 Highest Density 1680D Diamond Hydroponic Mylar Canvas Durable Indoor Grow Tent with Observation Window Removable Floor Tray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09GW7WVNV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_E6X57TB0X9KCJ315XT64


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 24, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Just ordered 3 of these lights and a 2x4 1680d tent
> 
> DAKASON LED Grow Light 1500, Full Spectrum LED Growing Lamp for Indoor Plant, Commercial Grow Light LED with Dimming Knob for Green House All Stage from Seeding to Veg & Bloom (DAKS-150W-L) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092PMWMGN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_B81DWYB0RB8TSXMNBJM4
> 
> Grow Tent 48x24x60, 2x4 Grow Tent, 48x24x60 Grow Tent, Grow Tent 2x4 Highest Density 1680D Diamond Hydroponic Mylar Canvas Durable Indoor Grow Tent with Observation Window Removable Floor Tray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09GW7WVNV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_E6X57TB0X9KCJ315XT64


The 4'x4' looks like a Cloudlab replica and claims to have the 23mm poles along with 2 side doors like AC Infinity should have made.
I might just have to order one for $99.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09GW812DJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_E6X57TB0X9KCJ315XT64?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 24, 2021)

Noodles42 said:


> The 4'x4' looks like a Cloudlab replica and claims to have the 23mm poles along with 2 side doors like AC Infinity should have made.
> I might just have to order one for $99.
> 
> 
> ...


I was tempted to grab that one too, but bills first, I’m keeping it on my list though, I’ll pick one up soon enough if they stay around at that price. Was gonna move up to an 8x4 flower tent in the next few months but 2 4x4s gives the same space so that’s another thing for me to think on


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 24, 2021)

"Noodles42: with 2 side doors like AC Infinity should have made

Where are the 2 side doors?


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 24, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> "Noodles42: with 2 side doors like AC Infinity should have made
> 
> Where are the 2 side doors?



The ac infinity doesn't have a zipper door there.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Dec 24, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> "Noodles42: with 2 side doors like AC Infinity should have made
> 
> Where are the 2 side doors?


 Door flaps on the side of a tent…. Ac infinity only has one large door. Need to unzip whole thing sometimes just to get to back properly


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 25, 2021)

Price: $24

Code: GECMWWX2 + clip 10% off

Link: https://amzn.to/3H91K31

Note: "100 watts, meanwell driver"



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 25, 2021)

Price: $51.59

Code: 40Q7ZT4D

Link: https://amzn.to/3mx02k5

Note: 100 watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $64
> 
> Code: 60WBS5HE
> 
> ...


$87
Code: *55JZN4TA*


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18
> 
> Code: 60WBS5HE + coupon
> 
> ...


$69.29
Code: 30MYOF9U
Note: was $18.....


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $69.29
> Code: 30MYOF9U
> Note: was $18.....


Dagnabbit!


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 25, 2021)

Price: $32

Code: clip 60% off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/32CuJNq

Note:"105w" programmable timer, and glasses included.



Photos:


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 25, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $24
> 
> Code: GECMWWX2 + clip 10% off
> 
> ...


I’ll check it out. Be here on the 9th


----------



## ForThousandsOfYrs (Dec 25, 2021)

So many options D-:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price high as shit to begin with...
> Price:
> (24"x 24"x36")$34.19
> (24"x 24"x48") $35.99
> ...


Prices changed a bit but the last two options are still available.


----------



## Seedperson1 (Dec 26, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Prices changed a bit but the last two options are still available.


These are solid tents. Nice metal poles and thick fabric. Get this while you can.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 27, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Cost: $12
> Code: 87Z3-87DJSD-S729A8
> Link: https://amzn.to/3w3hbVN
> Note: code is single use so first come first served. Code used to make it $9 but it was changed to $12. Still a good deal to my knowledge. Searching for the multiple use promo code but only finding dish drying racks.....
> ...


$17.79
Code: single use codes on vipon
Note: They did a better deal last march.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 28, 2021)

fuck me. Call me stupid as fuck. I ordered the 2x2x4 by mistake. But because I ordered a silicone backing tray in same order. Total came to 54. I didn double check. So. I have a new 2x2 and I’m tryin to use it. But it’s so damn small. If Any new tent deals pop up for a 2x4 or 3x3 deals pop up. Lmk lol

But it’s nice! For sure worth it still.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> fuck me. Call me stupid as fuck. I ordered the 2x2x4 by mistake. But because I ordered a silicone backing tray in same order. Total came to 54. I didn double check. So. I have a new 2x2 and I’m tryin to use it. But it’s so damn small. If Any new tent deals pop up for a 2x4 or 3x3 deals pop up. Lmk lol
> 
> But it’s nice! For sure worth it still.


Ouch, why not return it? Returns are free.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Ouch, why not return it? Returns are free.


With coupon I’d get what I paid for it. Obviously lol. And I’m hurting for this NOW. I needed it yesterday really. So ima just optimize this the best I can. 

I’m tryin to run 2 100watt lights. Sf1000 and pb1000. But it’s gonna be a battle to control temps in this tiny thing. . Patience I guess. Again. Won’t even be able to set up all the lights lol. (Bought that other one you just posted lol)


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> With coupon I’d get what I paid for it. Obviously lol. And I’m hurting for this NOW. I needed it yesterday really. So ima just optimize this the best I can.
> 
> I’m tryin to run 2 100watt lights. Sf1000 and pb1000. But it’s gonna be a battle to control temps in this tiny thing. . Patience I guess. Again. Won’t even be able to set up all the lights lol. (Bought that other one you just posted lol)


I see. I now wish I got the 3x3 to dry in myself. Good luck.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 28, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I see. I now wish I got the 3x3 to dry in myself. Good luck.


Thx


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2021)

Price: $65

Code: U7E42FIX

Link: https://amzn.to/3JBzyYL

Note:
"240 watts, 23.5 x 19.5 x 3.65 inches


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2021)

Price: $40

Code: 25165O18

Link: https://amzn.to/3z8SA3S

Note:
36 watts, Samsung Lm301 leds


Photos:


----------



## bimmer525i (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for the links on these lights marq. I like the 240w you just linked as they seem to have the popular lm301 diodes I think I will throw 2 of them in my 4x4 for veg and flower. I'm a little confused on whether or not I need to supply my own power supply for these.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

bimmer525i said:


> Thanks for the links on these lights marq. I like the 240w you just linked as they seem to have the popular lm301 diodes I think I will throw 2 of them in my 4x4 for veg and flower. I'm a little confused on whether or not I need to supply my own power supply for these.


Plug in and play


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $65
> 
> Code: U7E42FIX
> 
> ...


$55 now.
Code: U7E42FIX + $10 coupon


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 29, 2021)

bimmer525i said:


> Thanks for the links on these lights marq. I like the 240w you just linked as they seem to have the popular lm301 diodes I think I will throw 2 of them in my 4x4 for veg and flower. I'm a little confused on whether or not I need to supply my own power supply for these.


No problem, hopefully it does your tent justice. Good luck.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $55 now.
> Code: U7E42FIX + $10 coupon


Great price at 240 watts unfortunately I’m not knowledgeable on those leds


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 29, 2021)

760W Lm301b, Sosen driver.
$486 with $80 click coupon.






Amazon.com: SAMPHON LED Grow Light 760W 5x5ft Coverage 2880pcs LED Diodes Full Spectrum Dimmable Commercial Daisy Chain Grow Lamp with Digital Screen,5 Memory Timer,Suitable for Indoor Plant Veg Seed and Bloom : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy SAMPHON LED Grow Light 760W 5x5ft Coverage 2880pcs LED Diodes Full Spectrum Dimmable Commercial Daisy Chain Grow Lamp with Digital Screen,5 Memory Timer,Suitable for Indoor Plant Veg Seed and Bloom: Growing Lamps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 29, 2021)

Noodles42 said:


> 760W Lm301b, Sosen driver.
> $486 with $80 click coupon.
> View attachment 5056399
> 
> ...


That screen is actually kinda dope.. another part to break etc but I like it lol


----------



## Tracker (Dec 29, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $55 now.
> Code: U7E42FIX + $10 coupon


Dammit!


----------



## Noodles42 (Dec 29, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> That screen is actually kinda dope.. another part to break etc but I like it lol


It pretty much looks like a clone of the Medicgrow Smart 8 which is $599. (And a Chinese company too).

Not a bad price with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 30, 2021)

Price: $4.80-14.40

Code: 62WVWZ2C

Link: https://amzn.to/3quucpi

Note:
Code works on Red Brown 6", 8", 10", 14" sizes and Black 6", 8", 10" sizes #ad
Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 31, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> $55 now.
> Code: U7E42FIX + $10 coupon


Was going to report that the $10 coupon expired but I see it sold out anyway.


----------



## 3rst (Jan 2, 2022)

Noodles42 said:


> 400W
> Lm301b diodes
> $204.48 after 50% off click coupon. Only 17 left.
> View attachment 5052669


Got a chance to check out the light and set it up. great build quality. I'm putting this in between two separate sets of HLG qb96s in a 4x8. I don't think i could DIY an equivalent for cheaper.


----------



## bhorny (Jan 2, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How does that sunrise/sunset mode work? Does it brighten and dim?


Just setup my pops with the updayday 4000. Love everything about it so far. The sunrise/set seems legit, switches from veg to flower with a push of a button, instantly. My only complaint would be adjusting the timer to match your current light cycles. I'm sure it isn't that difficult but reading the Chinese translate instructions while recreating proved difficult. Thanks to the person who posted this light and coupon code. I'd kiss ya if you was here!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 3, 2022)

bhorny said:


> Just setup my pops with the updayday 4000. Love everything about it so far. The sunrise/set seems legit, switches from veg to flower with a push of a button, instantly. My only complaint would be adjusting the timer to match your current light cycles. I'm sure it isn't that difficult but reading the Chinese translate instructions while recreating proved difficult. Thanks to the person who posted this light and coupon code. I'd kiss ya if you was here!!


You lived up to your username. You're welcome.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 4, 2022)

Price: $10.93

Code: 3KX9CS6F

Link: https://amzn.to/3eQM48q

Note:
Great for those who think their tap needs to sit for 24 hours or growers who make teas that need to be kept warm.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 4, 2022)

Price: $19.16

Code: 

Link: https://bit.ly/3sW6pRW

Note:
Clearance, lowest price around.


Photos:


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 4, 2022)

Don’t know how to link but Vipon deal on these Nintendo 620 game systems is sweet. Got one and ordered a second one.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 5, 2022)

Price: $70

Code: lightning deal + clip $40 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3HFjdQY

Note:



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 5, 2022)

Price: $38.xx

Code: Sale price

Link: https://amzn.to/3zv1I2I

Note:
"180 watts"


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 5, 2022)

Price: $64.50

Code: J3D8GVMY

Link: https://amzn.to/3FW3EUm

Note:
"150 watts"


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 6, 2022)

Price: $15

Code: 509ISF3M + $30 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3eSVkZG

Note:

Wall-Mounted Patio Heater Electric Patio Heater Indoor/Outdoor Heater with Remote Control

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 6, 2022)

Price: $120

Code: 60DZTM50

Link: https://amzn.to/31woJpo

Note:
300 watts, ‎2.04 x 15.51 x 17.71 inches


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 7, 2022)

Price: $6.49

Code: 50K2W7SR

Link: https://amzn.to/3GgrQ3O

Note:
Jewelers loupe


Photos:


----------



## keiserrott (Jan 7, 2022)

No longer showing the sale price on that link.
Thanks for the effort as always.



Marq1340 said:


> Price: $19.16
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...


----------



## keiserrott (Jan 7, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $15
> 
> Code: 509ISF3M + $30 coupon
> 
> ...


Damn, refused coupon. I wanted that one!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 7, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> No longer showing the sale price on that link.
> Thanks for the effort as always.


Wow price nearly tripled...I literally were going to post about how good it is....I'll pass on it now since the deal is dead.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 7, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Damn, refused coupon. I wanted that one!


A lot of these deals are short lived.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 8, 2022)

Price: $26.54

Code: JKGCSRIA

Link: https://amzn.to/3F9P9Li

Note:
Claims to be 100 watt at least 7 times but then says the real power draw is 80 watts...


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 8, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $26.54
> 
> Code: JKGCSRIA
> 
> ...





Marq1340 said:


> Price: $26.54
> 
> Code: JKGCSRIA
> 
> ...


Is there a such thing as a Blurple Grow Off? 
As long as it's lights under $50 then I feel confident I'll finish top five.

(They removed the picture of the grow light for whatever reason lol)


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 8, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $19.16
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...


$77.95 now. No more sweeping the grow tent floors.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 8, 2022)

Anything along the tent lines? My gogoion or whatever brand it’s called arrived the other day. It’s nice. Essp for price. 301 diodes and meanwell driver. Anymore killer deals atm?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 8, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Anything along the tent lines? My gogoion or whatever brand it’s called arrived the other day. It’s nice. Essp for price. 301 diodes and meanwell driver. Anymore killer deals atm?


Which light was this? Link?


The other tent deal is still going, other than that I hardly ever catch those deals, maybe every couple months.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 8, 2022)

If you search vipon for updayday, they have a code on the 400w version that makes it $135. It's actually 270w per the description on amazon. Sorry was tricked by the "4000" in the name.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 8, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $24
> 
> Code: GECMWWX2 + clip 10% off
> 
> ...


@Marq1340 This one just came in.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Jan 8, 2022)

Tracker said:


> If you search vipon for updayday, they have a code on the 400w version that makes it $135. It's actually 270w per the description on amazon. Sorry was tricked by the "4000" in the name.


Link please kind bargain hunter


----------



## Tracker (Jan 9, 2022)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Link please kind bargain hunter


Go to myvipon.com and search for "updayday". Click on the Get Code button next to the product.

It gave me the code 9LE8JFLX but I'm not sure if it can be reused.

Click the clippable coupon on amazon and apply the code at checkout.

Product link on amazon
UPDAYDAY UD-4000HPS Full Spectrum LED Grow Light Plant Grow Lamp Dimmable Timer for Indoor Plants Greenhouse Bloom Veg
LINK


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 9, 2022)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Link please kind bargain hunter


my vip on. com

Search grow light


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 9, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Go to myvipon.com and search for "updayday". Click on the Get Code button next to the product.
> 
> It gave me the code 9LE8JFLX but I'm not sure if it can be reused.
> 
> ...


Its a multi use code.


----------



## perramas (Jan 9, 2022)

I just picked up the UPDAYDAY UD-4000 for $134.79 with the discount code.


----------



## nygaff1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Is there a such thing as a Blurple Grow Off?
> As long as it's lights under $50 then I feel confident I'll finish top five.
> View attachment 5063220View attachment 5063221View attachment 5063222View attachment 5063223View attachment 5063224
> (They removed the picture of the grow light for whatever reason lol)


Lol you bought a puppy on Amazon for $29.99?! What a steal!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 9, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> Lol you bought a puppy on Amazon for $29.99?! What a steal!


He was only 24 watts from the wall. 

All bark, no bite.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 9, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price high as shit to begin with...
> Price:
> (24"x 24"x36")$34.19
> (24"x 24"x48") $35.99
> ...


Dead deal


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 9, 2022)

perramas said:


> I just picked up the UPDAYDAY UD-4000 for $134.79 with the discount code.
> [/QUOTE


My plants absolutely love mine. I imagine you're going to be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 10, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Single use code.
> Price: $55
> Code: GZPH-25PR2W-67BFAJ + clip $7 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3rWSLK7
> ...


$49.00
Code: code from vipon + clip $5 coupon


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 10, 2022)

All the other light coupons expired. I shoulda bought 2 or more of the gogo lights. Other than not having a dimmer. It’s a really nice light. Samsung and meanwell as advertised. 
man’s some shades. I need to double check. But I think it has IR and UV diodes. From what I was reading.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jan 10, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> All the other light coupons expired. I shoulda bought 2 or more of the gogo lights. Other than not having a dimmer. It’s a really nice light. Samsung and meanwell as advertised.
> man’s some shades. I need to double check. But I think it has IR and UV diodes. From what I was reading.


Looks like they are still $24 after promotion and coupon. Tempting.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 10, 2022)

Cheapest plug and play you know of that a First time grower buddy can grow a few autos with? Thanks


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 10, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> All the other light coupons expired. I shoulda bought 2 or more of the gogo lights. Other than not having a dimmer. It’s a really nice light. Samsung and meanwell as advertised.
> man’s some shades. I need to double check. But I think it has IR and UV diodes. From what I was reading.


I've seen a few reviews questioning which LEDs are on that board. 

I personally wouldn't know the difference if they soldered the chips right in front of me so maybe they are.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 10, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Cheapest plug and play you know of that a First time grower buddy can grow a few autos with? Thanks


How many?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 10, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I've seen a few reviews questioning which LEDs are on that board.
> 
> I personally wouldn't know the difference if they soldered the chips right in front of me so maybe they are.


Idk. I’m just going by what I’m looking at with my eyes. That’s all. If it’s fake. They did a good job lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 10, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Looks like they are still $24 after promotion and coupon. Tempting.


No. Not the go gos. Expired for me


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 10, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> How many?


One and done for this fellow. Keep it simple for him.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

Price: $32

Code: 60XKZS2S

Link: https://amzn.to/3rcpHQu

Note:
185 watts
16.53"D x 15.75"W x 1.45"H

Photos:



@Moabfighter 
This may be the perfect light


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $32
> 
> Code: 60XKZS2S
> 
> ...


Promo code cannot be applied to my purchase? Looks great. let me know


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Promo code cannot be applied to my purchase? Looks great. let me know


As long as you go through the link it should auto apply. Check the price.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Promo code cannot be applied to my purchase? Looks great. let me know


It lets me 
Are you signed in?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Promo code cannot be applied to my purchase? Looks great. let me know


It also wouldn't work if you had a different item in your cart that also has a promo code on it. If so purchase separately.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> It also wouldn't work if you had a different item in your cart that also has a promo code on it. If so purchase separately.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 5064974


What is the price?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> What is the price?


I tried it again and it auto applied. Got it! Thanks man! Love helping people get started and in VA it’s newly legal so lots of friends wanna try it.


----------



## magnetik (Jan 11, 2022)

that is the weirdest application of a coupon I've seen. Had no hint of a coupon / discount until you checkout. Now wtf am I going to do with all these damn lights. lmao thanks!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 11, 2022)

What a deal @Marq1340 

I’m thinking of ordering three more. It’d be perfect for a one light per plant in a 4x4 type deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

magnetik said:


> that is the weirdest application of a coupon I've seen. Had no hint of a coupon / discount until you checkout. Now wtf am I going to do with all these damn lights. lmao thanks!


Click the link, select add item to cart, then check out.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 11, 2022)

Great price for sure! Can you run it as two separate lights or do both panels have to be connected for proper operating?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Great price for sure! Can you run it as two separate lights or do both panels have to be connected for proper operating?


No idea. Each picture is different from the last.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No idea. Each picture is different from the last.


I'd buy it for sure if you could use just one panel at a time, it looks like you could as it shows two drivers.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.49
> 
> Code: 50K2W7SR
> 
> ...


$3.25
Code: 759XQSTD


Note: Just paid 6.49 for this a couple days ago....Was delivered today.


----------



## Mcoc3053 (Jan 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $32
> 
> Code: 60XKZS2S
> 
> ...


Had the option of an additional $10 off coupon
$23.76 with tax for me


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 12, 2022)

magnetik said:


> that is the weirdest application of a coupon I've seen. Had no hint of a coupon / discount until you checkout. Now wtf am I going to do with all these damn lights. lmao thanks!


Just don’t click “place order”. Continue to Checkout is not placing the order. It’s the only way to enter the codes unless clip on.


----------



## mae (Jan 12, 2022)

Mcoc3053 said:


> Had the option of an additional $10 off coupon
> $23.76 with tax for me


I just ordered one and I clicked the ten dollars off and it took me straight to checkout. $23.76 and I didn’t even have to enter the code!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $26.54
> 
> Code: JKGCSRIA
> 
> ...


No matter how good a deal a blurple light seems it’s not. They’re pretty useless unless you’re just growing lettuce (yeah you can grow weed under them but it’ll be trash compared to full spectrum led or hid. They’ll veg alright but then you still have to deal with that purple light making it hard to inspect for pests/deficiency/excess.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 12, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> No matter how good a deal a blurple light seems it’s not. They’re pretty useless unless you’re just growing lettuce (yeah you can grow weed under them but it’ll be trash compared to full spectrum led or hid. They’ll veg alright but then you still have to deal with that purple light making it hard to inspect for pests/deficiency/excess.


I think that was the one that was like 11 bucks at one point. A lot of the stuff I got from this thread. Still in box. I don’t even need it. But 90% off. I just order it. I figure the extra stuff it comes with is worth it. (Glasses, hangers, racks , containers, timers, pots, etc). 
plus I can give the lights away to friends. Or I just tell em. 20 bucks it’s yours. Still in box. No hours used. They think there’re getting the deal too. So win win.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 12, 2022)

Mcoc3053 said:


> Had the option of an additional $10 off coupon
> $23.76 with tax for me


I also have that coupon, makes me want to purchase one now...


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I also have that coupon, makes me want to purchase one now...


I had to buy one for 23 dollars that’s just ridiculous


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 12, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I had to buy one for 23 dollars that’s just ridiculous


I'll wait for the $20 coupon to show up. (Joking)


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 12, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> No matter how good a deal a blurple light seems it’s not. They’re pretty useless unless you’re just growing lettuce (yeah you can grow weed under them but it’ll be trash compared to full spectrum led or hid. They’ll veg alright but then you still have to deal with that purple light making it hard to inspect for pests/deficiency/excess.


My guess is that most people on this thread understands that already. 

I would hope people here aren't trying to cover a 4x4 using a 75 watt blurple.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I had to buy one for 23 dollars that’s just ridiculous


Me too lol


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2022)

The gap between the Best and the Rest has dramatically narrowed with Boards and Bars in the last couple years. Lots of very inexpensive but plausible lights.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The gap between the Best and the Rest has dramatically narrowed with Boards and Bars in the last couple years. Lots of very inexpensive but plausible lights.


we are watching the evolution of tech from China based on results from here in the US


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2022)

Been using mostly white based LEDs since 2013. We paid much more per watt for much less efficient lights. Easy to replace HPS now!


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Been using mostly white based LEDs since 2013. We paid much more per watt for much less efficient lights. Easy to replace HPS now!


get a 240w board for the price of a bulb


----------



## BlandMeow (Jan 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> $77.95 now. No more sweeping the grow tent floors.


Snatched this one up for the same purpose!


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I also have that coupon, makes me want to purchase one now...


I bought one also. $23.93 with tax. 
If I can't run just one panel like I want too, free returns


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> I bought one also. $23.93 with tax.
> If I can't run just one panel like I want too, free returns


It’s dimmable. Does look like it might be possible tho. I wonder how efficient the drivers are they don’t have any markings on them in thx pics


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 12, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> It’s dimmable. Does look like it might be possible tho. I wonder how efficient the drivers are they don’t have any markings on them in thx pics


That is a concern to me too and I wasn't to keen on the add
saying "Replaceable Power Supply". I'm sure their just some
no-name cheap o's, but for $24 I had try


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 12, 2022)

I got another one on my ole ladys phone for 23 bucks. Heck yeah.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 12, 2022)

mae said:


> I just ordered one and I clicked the ten dollars off and it took me straight to checkout. $23.76 and I didn’t even have to enter the code!


Same here, $23.38


----------



## keiserrott (Jan 12, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Same here, $23.38



$22.00 here


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 12, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> $22.00 here


No state tax? Another reason why I don't include taxes in the prices I post, every state is different.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No state tax? Another reason why I don't include taxes in the prices I post, every state is different.


How about a decent size humidifier? Getting super dry.


----------



## subwax (Jan 13, 2022)

Superb idea for a post - thank you.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 13, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Great price for sure! Can you run it as two separate lights or do both panels have to be connected for proper operating?


It comes with a power cord that connects to each driver separately. It's perfect for a seedling rack. I just ordered one. I used an Amazon Christmas gift card so it cost me nothing instead of $34. Thanks for everything you do here, @Marq1340


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jan 13, 2022)

Any ph controllers or monitors with discounts?


----------



## keiserrott (Jan 14, 2022)

Looking for a digital microscope capable of viewing any and all of the tiny pests like russet mites.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jan 14, 2022)

They're not hard to find!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 14, 2022)

Hey @Marq1340 have you seen any deals on exhaust fans with speed controllers? There were some deep discounts you posted a couple months back. I already checked yofreesamples, jumpsend, vipon, and free stuff, but nothing posted on those.

Peace


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 14, 2022)

Yoooo that light we ordered a few days ago the 23 or 33 dollar one, both mine came today and they are NICE! Very heavy feeling and very bright. Can’t believe it. Looks unreal. Thanks again!

also to the guy who wondered if you can just run one board yes you can. There’s two plugs. One for each board.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Yoooo that light we ordered a few days ago the 23 or 33 dollar one, both mine came today and they are NICE! Very heavy feeling and very bright. Can’t believe it. Looks unreal. Thanks again!
> 
> also to the guy who wondered if you can just run one board yes you can. There’s two plugs. One for each board.


Does it come with the hardware to hang them separately? Mine is arriving Sunday.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Does it come with the hardware to hang them separately? Mine is arriving Sunday.


No, but I have extra hangers from my other light to use. Mine is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Yoooo that light we ordered a few days ago the 23 or 33 dollar one, both mine came today and they are NICE! Very heavy feeling and very bright. Can’t believe it. Looks unreal. Thanks again!
> 
> also to the guy who wondered if you can just run one board yes you can. There’s two plugs. One for each board.





Moabfighter said:


> Yoooo that light we ordered a few days ago the 23 or 33 dollar one, both mine came today and they are NICE! Very heavy feeling and very bright. Can’t believe it. Looks unreal. Thanks again!
> 
> also to the guy who wondered if you can just run one board yes you can. There’s two plugs. One for each board.


Can you snap a close up pic of one end of panel, looking to see if my hangers will correctly fit.


----------



## fatAngel (Jan 14, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Can you snap a close up pic of one end of panel, looking to see if my hangers will correctly fit.


Here are some pics. Uses standard plug for PC power supplies and such


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 14, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> Here are some pics. Uses standard plug for PC power supplies and such


Hey Thanks! Was wondering about the plug too as I plan to run separately.


----------



## fatAngel (Jan 14, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Hey Thanks! Was wondering about the plug too as I plan to run separately.



Yeah , I am going to use your idea and run them separate. Probably in the same closet but just in different areas or heights.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Yoooo that light we ordered a few days ago the 23 or 33 dollar one, both mine came today and they are NICE! Very heavy feeling and very bright. Can’t believe it. Looks unreal. Thanks again!
> 
> also to the guy who wondered if you can just run one board yes you can. There’s two plugs. One for each board.


Probably want to at least tape up the other dongle end if you only plug one in. Crazy deal for 23 dollar, got mine today as well.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 14, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Probably want to at least tape up the other dongle end if you only plug one in. Crazy deal for 23 dollar, got mine today as well.


I don’t know why folks are wanting to run one board only. Different strokes different folks. I plan on using both boards. I wish I could buy ten of these. I seriously would. Is the coupon still active? How can I get more? Doesn’t work on ole lady or my phone anymore.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 14, 2022)

The same vendor Bozily for the 2 piece 200w light (discount code expired) also has a 4 piece 400w version with a $50 clipable coupon making it $109 for the 400w version. Just search amazon for *Bozily BP4000 LED Grow Lights*


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 14, 2022)

Tracker said:


> The same vendor Bozily for the 2 piece 200w light (discount code expired) also has a 4 piece 400w version with a $50 clipable coupon making it $109 for the 400w version. Just search amazon for *Bozily BP4000 LED Grow Lights*


Absolutely insane deal for these smaller lights. Even at the 109 for the big boys….. I paid 800ish for a HLG 600r and feel like 4 of these 23 dollar lights would compare very well. Two of those hundred dollar ones…. Man.


----------



## fatAngel (Jan 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t know why folks are wanting to run one board only. Different strokes different folks. I plan on using both boards. I wish I could buy ten of these. I seriously would. Is the coupon still active? How can I get more? Doesn’t work on ole lady or my phone anymore.


I was just wanting to run one board in different areas of the same closet. My closet has ~1400 watts of LED and HPS. I am running these to fill in the gaps so to speak


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 14, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> I was just wanting to run one board in different areas of the same closet. My closet has ~1400 watts of LED and HPS. I am running these to fill in the gaps so to speak


If you got separate pc power supply cords you could do that no problem


----------



## keiserrott (Jan 14, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> They're not hard to find!


Let me restate...looking for a coupon code for one ;^)


----------



## Mcoc3053 (Jan 15, 2022)

10'x10'x8' grow tent. 
$472.47

I have never priced a tent that size but someone might find it useful. It is on woot.com so hopefully the link works correctly.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 15, 2022)

Price: $25.79

Code: WHBVGF4L

Link: https://amzn.to/33owAq7

Note:
4L, Top filled, works with timers



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 15, 2022)

Price: $19.94

Code: 30KVPFTO

Link: https://amzn.to/3qvGSgG

Note:
3.5L , timer, top fill



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 15, 2022)

Price: $54.99

Code: Q8ZZWPJR

Link: https://amzn.to/3A2XrUw

Note:
4L, Timer, auto rh, too fill



Photos:


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $32
> 
> Code: 60XKZS2S
> 
> ...


Anyone checked the wall draw on this light? Wondering if the 185 is accurate. Thanks!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 16, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Anyone checked the wall draw on this light? Wondering if the 185 is accurate. Thanks!


I can at some point


----------



## resinhead (Jan 17, 2022)

You’re a champion for putting all these deals out here Marq ! I paid $23 and some change for that 185w red bozily light and it’s an unbelievable value. My tomato plants are going to get a running head start before they go outside this year


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 17, 2022)

resinhead said:


> You’re a champion for putting all these deals out here Marq ! I paid $23 and some change for that 185w red bozily light and it’s an unbelievable value. My tomato plants are going to get a running head start before they go outside this year


Yup, the pile keeps growing


----------



## og3iD (Jan 17, 2022)

resinhead said:


> You’re a champion for putting all these deals out here Marq ! I paid $23 and some change for that 185w red bozily light and it’s an unbelievable value. My tomato plants are going to get a running head start before they go outside this year


This deal will working for others? It says the promotion has ended when I hit the link.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 17, 2022)

og3iD said:


> This deal will working for others? It says the promotion has ended when I hit the link.


I get the promotion ended message too. Gotta jump on those deals quick.


----------



## og3iD (Jan 17, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I get the promotion ended message too. Gotta jump on those deals quick.


Today was the first time I ever checked this thread out. Been a hectic past few weeks with a murder in my family but I'll be keeping an eye out from now on.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 17, 2022)

og3iD said:


> Today was the first time I ever checked this thread out. Been a hectic past few weeks with a murder in my family but I'll be keeping an eye out from now on.


Sorry for your loss. Just watch this thread and check new postings. Be careful because you might end up with a pile of excess discount grow lights.


----------



## Johiem (Jan 17, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Be careful because you might end up with a pile of excess discount grow lights.


See, that's when you hook a brother up! I'm not saying give it away but if you got excess, and you trust whoever your hooking up, pass the discounts!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 17, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Anyone checked the wall draw on this light? Wondering if the 185 is accurate. Thanks!


 not quite


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> not quite
> 
> View attachment 5069179View attachment 5069180


So that's 85 wall watts a panel on max. I'll go slightly lower/dimmer. Thanks man!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 17, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> So that's 85 wall watts a panel on max. I'll go slightly lower/dimmer. Thanks man!!


Seems to turn down in 20% increments


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 19, 2022)

Target


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 19, 2022)

Any light deals in the near future? The 4x2 needs some more light for when flower and later veg. I was one of the unfortunate that couldn grab that last deal. Much respect and appreciation on your end.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2022)

Check Migro on YouTube for excellent reviews on many LEDlights, good resource, how I found Maxisun.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Check Migro on YouTube for excellent reviews on many LEDlights, good resource, how I found Maxisun.


Yeah. I’m well aware of migro. Unfortunately due to recent purchases. I’m on a budget for a couple months again. Migro usually talks specs on more aware product. All great lights…… nice seeing migro really blowing up now


----------



## Slidinin2insanity (Jan 19, 2022)

Has anyone happened upon any great deals for surveillance cameras? Wanting to install some cameras on the property.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 19, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah. I’m well aware of migro. Unfortunately due to recent purchases. I’m on a budget for a couple months again. Migro usually talks specs on more aware product. All great lights…… nice seeing migro really blowing up now


Hanging out in here will do that


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hanging out in here will do that


Yeah. I figure I give it a week or 2 before I make any other purchases. No hurry in any way.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2022)

I wish I had bought 2 of these. What a deal.. It was easy to configure for my 1x4 veg tent


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 20, 2022)

9LE8JFLX coupon for the Updayday on Amazon


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> 9LE8JFLX coupon for the Updayday on Amazon
> View attachment 5070955


Just bought one yesterday. Too cheap to pass up.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 20, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Just bought one yesterday. Too cheap to pass up.


I don’t have one but it sure is pretty, must resist


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I don’t have one but it sure is pretty, must resist


My HPS exploded so this will hold me over for a while


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 22, 2022)

Tracker said:


> The same vendor Bozily for the 2 piece 200w light (discount code expired) also has a 4 piece 400w version with a $50 clipable coupon making it $109 for the 400w version. Just search amazon for *Bozily BP4000 LED Grow Lights*





Kerowacked said:


> 9LE8JFLX coupon for the Updayday on Amazon
> View attachment 5070955


Damn!! Decision... help me out. Bout Same price with added coupons for these lights.. $135ish. Would the one from bozily be better deal at 400w correct? Compared to the updaday at 270w. 
Looking to light up a 2x4 area. 
Thanks in advance. I can't believe the deals I'm seeing in this thread. I have been missing out!!


----------



## PatFenis (Jan 22, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Damn!! Decision... help me out. Bout Same price with added coupons for these lights.. $135ish. Would the one from bozily be better deal at 400w correct? Compared to the updaday at 270w.
> Looking to light up a 2x4 area.
> Thanks in advance. I can't believe the deals I'm seeing in this thread. I have been missing out!!


I've had two of the upadays. one pulled 380w in veg and 350 in bloom. the other was 365/361. kinda wonky with the veg being higher and its not quite the 400w they advertise but it's a hell of a light for the money, very well built.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 22, 2022)

I like that the updayday light bars rotate but don’t have one, yet


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 22, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I like that the updayday light bars rotate but don’t have one, yet


At first I thought It was a stupid gimmick. But now thinking it would be useful in my 2x4. I could tilt the 2 outside bars in as I'm not using the full 4x4 they recommend. Sound legit? or would it just fry that section of canopy?


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 22, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I like that the updayday light bars rotate but don’t have one, yet





xrdamianxr said:


> At first I thought It was a stupid gimmick. But now thinking it would be useful in my 2x4. I could tilt the 2 outside bars in as I'm not using the full 4x4 they recommend. Sound legit? or would it just fry that section of canopy?


you’re talking to a guy that uses candles and coke bottles for co2 domes


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 22, 2022)

Well thanks for the inputs. Purchased the UPDADAY Should be quite the upgrade from my current 150w mars


----------



## PatFenis (Jan 23, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Well thanks for the inputs. Purchased the UPDADAY Should be quite the upgrade from my current 150w mars


congrats. as for tilting them in, not necessary but you have that option. I'm running one in my smaller 2x3 and just harvest some fire. just watch the light beams and don't tilt so far that you see it lighting up the side of the adjacent light bar.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 23, 2022)

PatFenis said:


> congrats.  as for tilting them in, not necessary but you have that option. I'm running one in my smaller 2x3 and just harvest some fire. just watch the light beams and don't tilt so far that you see it lighting up the side of the adjacent light bar.


Any pics? I’m curious what this light will do before spending 140 days of waiting. I bought the 4000


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Any pics? I’m curious what this light will do before spending 140 days of waiting. I bought the 4000


Ouch. That hurt. Just made me realize it'll take bout that long to get flower from this new light


----------



## PatFenis (Jan 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Any pics? I’m curious what this light will do before spending 140 days of waiting. I bought the 4000


dg and ms by mephisto


----------



## Tracker (Jan 23, 2022)

For the people asking about light intensity on the canopy... I use the lux light meter app on my android phone to get a pretty good idea of the light intensity distribution on my canopy.

It's def not as good as having a $500 par meter, but it gives me a pretty good idea of whats going on. The numbers it reads out depend on the internal hardware on the phone, so different phones may read out different numbers for the same intensity. I gauge it off of a known good intensity level from a known light.

As measured on my phone, I try to be at 5000lux for clone, 10000lux early veg, 20000-30000lux full veg, and up to 50000lux for full flower intensity.

Anyway, it should reveal the differences in intensities distributed across your canopy.









Lux Light Meter Pro - Apps on Google Play


Measure illumination and light intensity level




play.google.com


----------



## yinyang814 (Jan 24, 2022)

Noodles42 said:


> 400W
> Lm301b diodes
> $204.48 after 50% off click coupon. Only 17 left.
> View attachment 5052669


1 month later, looks like this deal is active again. Been looking for a 300-400w light ever since and haven't seen any good deals. Somebody please convince me not to get this for my 3x3 tent...


----------



## Tracker (Jan 24, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> 1 month later, looks like this deal is active again. Been looking for a 300-400w light ever since and haven't seen any good deals. Somebody please convince me not to get this for my 3x3 tent...


Sorry, I can't convince you of that. No help from me.


----------



## 3rst (Jan 24, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> 1 month later, looks like this deal is active again. Been looking for a 300-400w light ever since and haven't seen any good deals. Somebody please convince me not to get this for my 3x3 tent...


No help on that front. The light is quite perfect for a 3x3


----------



## yinyang814 (Jan 25, 2022)

3rst said:


> No help on that front. The light is quite perfect for a 3x3
> 
> View attachment 5073188View attachment 5073189


Looks like it fits like a glove! Mine will arrive this weekend. Thanks for talking me out of it


----------



## Captain Fap (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-CLOUDLAB-Controller-Hydroponics/dp/B08MNW22D7/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=5x5+tent&qid=1643246522&sr=8-3



They have 15% off on Amazon for the ac infinity 5x5 and I found a promo code for another 15% off

promo code *HIGHIGAN*

Total *30% *off for *$139*


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 26, 2022)

3rst said:


> No help on that front. The light is quite perfect for a 3x3
> 
> View attachment 5073188View attachment 5073189


How much heat that put out in a 3x3? Any struggles? Can I ask your air flow details?.. sorry but I'm dealing with some 90F+ in my 2x5 with my new 400w updayday.. curious if that's why light was so cheap haha


----------



## 3rst (Jan 26, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> How much heat that put out in a 3x3? Any struggles? Can I ask your air flow details?.. sorry but I'm dealing with some 90F+ in my 2x5 with my new 400w updayday.. curious if that's why light was so cheap haha


The 3x3 is averaging 75 degrees while the light running at 50% 18 hours a day. Ambient room temp is ~70 degrees. My current airflow is on the lower end, with a 90 CFM exhaust and some fans zip-tied to the tent-poles. If I ran the light any harder, I would replace the current exhaust. 

I'm sure you can figure out a solution with your current light.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 26, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> How much heat that put out in a 3x3? Any struggles? Can I ask your air flow details?.. sorry but I'm dealing with some 90F+ in my 2x5 with my new 400w updayday.. curious if that's why light was so cheap haha


Put a fan or two blowing over driver and heatsink, if you're not already.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 26, 2022)

This light needs its own thread


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 26, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> This light needs its own thread


Agreed.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 26, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> How much heat that put out in a 3x3? Any struggles? Can I ask your air flow details?.. sorry but I'm dealing with some 90F+ in my 2x5 with my new 400w updayday.. curious if that's why light was so cheap haha


A 400w light makes 400w of heat regardless of the manufacturer. The amount of heat introduced into the volume is equivalent to the power drawn into the volume. If you can get a light that allows you to mount the power driver outside of the tent, that will help.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 26, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Agreed.








Updayday LED thread


This is for tight asses (like me) that bought this on sale for $135. Post pics of your lights, issues, or finished buds. Whatever you got! I bought the 4000 and plan on using it on one plant.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 26, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> This light needs its own thread


Haha. My bad guys. Back to finding deals!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 26, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Haha. My bad guys. Back to finding deals!


No man it’s no one’s fault. The light just kind of took over. I made one just in case people not looking for an LED are looking for deals.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> 1 month later, looks like this deal is active again. Been looking for a 300-400w light ever since and haven't seen any good deals. Somebody please convince me not to get this for my 3x3 tent...


That light looks nice... I have a FC4800 and an SE 5000,both in 3x3s... I won those but I would consider one of these if I didn't have those... It's cheaper than either one, so that's a plus... I'm saying go for it!!!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2022)

MAGLONG Upgrade M2000 Led Grow Light - with Samsung LED Chips & Mean Well Driver, Quantum Board Plant Grow Lights and Dimmable Function for Hydroponic Indoor Seeding Veg and Flower Greenhouse



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08C9WFNTM


200w

$74.36

Code: ES8AGK4T


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2022)

50% OFF





LED Grow Lights, 100W Grow Lights, Full Spectrum Use Mean Well Driver and Dimmable, Indoor Plants Seedling Veg & Flower Growing Lamps 238pcs by PANDVILLOW

Fulfilled by Amazon
$45.00 $89.99
Code: 50L73KIZ


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0933BRPKR


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 27, 2022)

Tracker said:


> 50% OFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not buy a 100w light that claims 3x3 coverage 
Junk


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Do not buy a 100w light that claims 3x3 coverage
> Junk


It is certainly not good for 3x3 coverage. But it is comparable to other 100w QB-type lights you see on this thread. Typical advertising language that I directly copy/paste from Vipon. I will edit out the claim of coverage.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 27, 2022)

Tracker said:


> It is certainly not good for 3x3 coverage. But it is comparable to other 100w QB-type lights you see on this thread. Typical advertising language that I directly copy/paste from Vipon. I will edit out the claim of coverage.


Those cheap boards get hot as fuck. 135 degree 100w. A tad to high considering my other 100w boards run at 85-90F

Edit. Still worth the price. Sorry. Forgot to add that. But I wouldn pay more than 25-30 bucks. Which is what I pay lol. Just wait. They pop up often here.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 27, 2022)

Just an example. Be careful. And use fans for sure


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2022)

Tracker said:


> MAGLONG Upgrade M2000 Led Grow Light - with Samsung LED Chips & Mean Well Driver, Quantum Board Plant Grow Lights and Dimmable Function for Hydroponic Indoor Seeding Veg and Flower Greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like those Pope Hangers
The 200w has 301b Samsungs.


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 27, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Just an example. Be careful. And use fans for sure


That's what I need. Thermo gun!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> That's what I need. Thermo gun!


Just won these


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2022)

110w-$129
220w-$179
Looks like a Transformer, could be "More than meets the eye!!!"


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 27, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> That's what I need. Thermo gun!


They come clutch for anything. Essp during summer when at the beach lmao. Check that sand hahahaha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> 110w-$129
> 220w-$179
> Looks like a Transformer, could be "More than meets the eye!!!"View attachment 5075342


Wait for it to turn into a rc car!!!


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 27, 2022)

*Marq1340*
Are you ok?
I miss your posts


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> 110w-$129
> 220w-$179
> Looks like a Transformer, could be "More than meets the eye!!!"View attachment 5075342


Really looking at it though, it looks more like the machine that the Thundercats rode around in... Damn,I'm old!!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 27, 2022)

Tracker said:


> MAGLONG Upgrade M2000 Led Grow Light - with Samsung LED Chips & Mean Well Driver, Quantum Board Plant Grow Lights and Dimmable Function for Hydroponic Indoor Seeding Veg and Flower Greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 of the 100w panels in a 2x4 and it’s perfect. Got all 3 for around 80 bucks on sale dk if it was a flash sale or they vipon


----------



## xrdamianxr (Jan 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just won these View attachment 5075337


Where do people keep winning all these things!!? Gee. Haha. Cool af tho for sure. I get giddy at a free $3 scalpel from the grow shop


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Where do people keep winning all these things!!? Gee. Haha. Cool af tho for sure. I get giddy at a free $3 scalpel from the grow shop


In it to win it thread


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 27, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> How much heat that put out in a 3x3? Any struggles? Can I ask your air flow details?.. sorry but I'm dealing with some 90F+ in my 2x5 with my new 400w updayday.. curious if that's why light was so cheap haha


All 400watt lights will put out the same amount of heat. The laws of physics say so.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 27, 2022)

End this heat confusion 




__





Watts, heat and Light: Measuring the Heat Output of Different Lamps






www.reptileuvinfo.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 27, 2022)

1 watt = 3.41 btu's

End of story.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 27, 2022)

Lol. Haven said that since Home Depot. ^^
i worked in plumbing and they involved hvac and swap. 
1000s of people every day. I had to hardest time tryin to explain energy produces heat. Period. More watts mean more energy. It was simplest way I could put it. Then they canned me for testing positive forTHC. Ass wipes lol
Fun job Also found out how personal it gets when selling ANYTHING located in the bathroom.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> All 400watt lights will put out the same amount of heat. The laws of physics say so.


No, efficiency is a factor.


----------



## OSBuds (Jan 27, 2022)

__





50% OFF!! Inkbird ITC-608T Temp & Humidity Controller


:weed: We're currently offering 50% off promo code on ITC-608T Temp & Humidity Controller! It would be the best price possible you can get for an Inkbird ITC-608T!! https://amzn.to/3myQjJ5 ------ Deal Price $34.99 vs Original $69.99 Like this post leave a comment if you're interested and we'll...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 27, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> No, efficiency is a factor.


No it isn't. Physics.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 27, 2022)

How to Calculate BTU Output From Watts


In physics, power is energy per unit time, often measured in watts, or joules per second. In addition, energy is measured in a number of ways and is often labeled work or heat, depending on the specific physical problem under consideration. Converting watts to BTU requires a time frame constraint.




sciencing.com


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2022)

There are some decent deals on the growgreenmi.com dank deals right now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2022)

Literally one in stock. Good luck.
Price: $75

Code: clip the 70% off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3KRbBNn

Note: 240 watts. 23.5 x 12.5 x 5 inches. 



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> *Marq1340*
> Are you ok?
> I miss your posts


Still kicking.





I'll be back f-ing up everyone's notifications soon.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jan 28, 2022)

Anyone have a Home Depot nearby? Doubt these will be available for long.

(Do pick up)

https://bit.ly/3IQab4d





__





Home Depot







bit.ly









__





Home Depot







bit.ly









__





Home Depot







bit.ly


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2022)

Less watts used to make more light saves money and heat. Efficiency matters!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Lol. Haven said that since Home Depot. ^^
> i worked in plumbing and they involved hvac and swap.
> 1000s of people every day. I had to hardest time tryin to explain energy produces heat. Period. More watts mean more energy. It was simplest way I could put it. Then they canned me for testing positive forTHC. Ass wipes lol
> Fun job Also found out how personal it gets when selling ANYTHING located in the bathroom.


The conversion of energy produces heat.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Literally one in stock. Good luck.
> Price: $75
> 
> Code: clip the 70% off coupon
> ...


Someone please buy this before I do…..


----------



## Tracker (Jan 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Literally one in stock. Good luck.
> Price: $75
> 
> Code: clip the 70% off coupon
> ...


Dang it! No more room in the @Marq1340 box pile! But....but.....but if you find a sweet code on one of those 650w SUNRAISE.....i might be able to make an exception.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Literally one in stock. Good luck.
> Price: $75
> 
> Code: clip the 70% off coupon
> ...


I like the ppfd maps for 12ft, 14ft and 18ft. Very useful information. But even at $75 I will pass


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No it isn't. Physics.


Bullshit. Physics won’t allow for a light that more efficiently transfers energy into light to create the same amount of waste heat as a highly inefficient light.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Bullshit. Physics won’t allow for a light that more efficiently transfers energy into light to create the same amount of waste heat as a highly inefficient light.


Best deal thread?!! Not btu and energy transfer To heat thread. Some of us are broke and use this thread quite often. Buy a thermo gun and run your test. Like I do. And let’s keep those coupons coming in lmao.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

Tracker said:


> There are some decent deals on the growgreenmi.com dank deals right now.


That is my favorite grow store....There shipping can be a little high but they have lots of items with free shipping.
And their Dank Deals are constantly changing. I've gotten some incredible deals on everything from fans to scissors to bulbs and nutes....and some great coffee cups even!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That is my favorite grow store....There shipping can be a little high but they have lots of items with free shipping.
> And their Dank Deals are constantly changing. I've gotten some incredible deals on everything from fans to scissors to bulbs and nutes....and some great coffee cups even!


I've scooped up quite a few dank deals from there over the past few years.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Bullshit. Physics won’t allow for a light that more efficiently transfers energy into light to create the same amount of waste heat as a highly inefficient light.


Light is ultimately converted back to heat, so it's a zero sum game. I understand your disbelief, I used to be the same. After much research, plus my own testing in a controlled situation using 400w LED vs 400w HPS, and the environmental temp over time is the same. The one thing that is different about LED vs HPS is that there is more IR heat thrown directionally by HPS, but at the end of the day the amount of BTU's produced is the same for like wattages. Feel free to try to prove me wrong, but show me clear science to support your feelings.









Thermal Energy from Light


Modern society is built on the consumption of fossil fuels, mostly petroleum (oil), natural gas, and coal. The decaying of plants and animals that lived millions of years ago created these fossil fuels. As the ...



serc.carleton.edu


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Less watts used to make more light saves money and heat. Efficiency matters!


That's true, and this is exactly where efficiency is important. A 450watt LED lamp will produce approximately the same amount of light as a 600watt HPS. Same amount of light, but since less wattage is used, the LED will be cooler.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's true, and this is exactly where efficiency is important. A 450watt LED lamp will produce approximately the same amount of light as a 600watt HPS. Same amount of light, but since less wattage is used, the LED will be cooler.


Yes


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2022)

Please don’t fight in this cool ass deals thread


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t fight in this cool ass deals thread


It's not a fight until insults are flung. Until then it's just a debate. Debates are important in uncovering the truth.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's not a fight until insults are flung. Until then it's just a debate. Debates are important in uncovering the truth.


Debate all day long as the admins don’t show up.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Debate all day long as the admins don’t show up.


I would hope that the admins would allow for a debate around the laws of physics. Otherwise we're just left with bro-science.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 28, 2022)

Can you debate it in a physics thread then at least? No one here cares


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm gonna ignore that guy above me, because that's what his sig says to do.


----------



## Stuck27 (Jan 28, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> 9LE8JFLX coupon for the Updayday on Amazon
> View attachment 5070955


Thank you for this!! Just ordered one, a great deal.. thanks again


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

Start a thread for physics. I keep getting notifications thinking it’s gonna be marq with the steal deals.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Literally one in stock. Good luck.
> Price: $75
> 
> Code: clip the 70% off coupon
> ...


Someone got it as the link now goes to a different light


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Start a thread for physics. I keep getting notifications thinking it’s gonna be marq with the steal deals.


You can turn off notifications if you like.

Here's a quick deal for you..

Code ($12.64 with code): 45PG5SJO


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08XB57MTV


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

Code ($13.49 after code and clip coupon): FANU-WN8JXM-SYATA8


https://www.amazon.com/TERRADISE-Collapsible-Hanging-Hydroponic-Mushrooms/dp/B08NDHDM66


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You can turn off notifications if you like.
> 
> Here's a quick deal for you..
> 
> ...


I know what I can do. You don’t have to be disrespectful sir. I’m just saying there’s a thread for everything. I’m sorry to have offended to. I refrain my statement. 
I just figured I’d subscribe to thread for deals. 
hence the name. I didn know we are leaning politics on physics debate. I’m not being disrespectful am I? I’m sorry if I am.
If I turn off my notifications. I’ll miss a deal he said he’d be posting soon. I thought stoners were friendly.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I know what I can do. You don’t have to be disrespectful sir. I’m just saying there’s a thread for everything. I’m sorry to have offended to. I refrain my statement.
> I just figured I’d subscribe to thread for deals.
> hence the name. I didn know we are leaning politics on physics debate. I’m not being disrespectful am I? I’m sorry if I am.
> If I turn off my notifications. I’ll miss a deal he said he’d be posting soon. I thought stoners were friendly.


I'm sorry if you felt offended, I didn't think that I was being disrespectful by helping fellow growers to understand the laws of physics, and the fact that you aren't going to find a "cooler" light if the wattage stays the same. It seems like important information for people following this thread. If some folks don't want to accept the laws of physics, that's their purgative, however when I'm told that I'm wrong about something which I have thoroughly researched, I guess you are suggesting that I just stay silent and allow false information to persist. I'm sorry but I don't agree with that stance.

That said, here's another deal for you.. These are decent for in-canopy side lighting..

Code ($19.99 with code): XB7F-LKF8VM-KYM7AQ 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09CYKS74W?th=1


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I know what I can do. You don’t have to be disrespectful sir. I’m just saying there’s a thread for everything. I’m sorry to have offended to. I refrain my statement.
> I just figured I’d subscribe to thread for deals.
> hence the name. I didn know we are leaning politics on physics debate. I’m not being disrespectful am I? I’m sorry if I am.
> If I turn off my notifications. I’ll miss a deal he said he’d be posting soon. I thought stoners were friendly.


Keep notifications on 
Ignore PJ 
Problem solved


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm sorry if you felt offended, I didn't think that I was being disrespectful by helping fellow growers to understand the laws of physics, and the fact that you aren't going to find a "cooler" light if the wattage stays the same. It seems like important information for people following this thread. If some folks don't want to accept the laws of physics, that's their purgative, however when I'm told that I'm wrong about something which I have thoroughly researched, I guess you are suggesting that I just stay silent and allow false information to persist. I'm sorry but I don't agree with that stance.
> 
> That said, here's another deal for you.. These are decent for in-canopy side lighting..
> 
> ...


You would say everything I just said lmao. 
all I did was post a pic of a 100w board at 135F. And shit went off the deep end. Lmfao.

always gotta have that one guy….. always.

@Herb & Suds I don’t wanna block him. I always thought he had useful info. Quite often. I think he’s just having a bad day. 
doesn’t make him a bad guy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Keep notifications on
> Ignore PJ
> Problem solved


Of course he won't get my deals if he does that. 

Speaking of which, here's a 15% off coupon for any light on the MedicGrow website: "plantis"


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Of course he won't get my deals if he does that.
> 
> Speaking of which, here's a 15% off coupon for any light on the MedicGrow website: "plantis"


Those are not deals for me. But I definitely appreciate that effort. A ton. I’m more looking for a similar deal to that last board he posted. I missed it. Lol


----------



## Lizard0420 (Jan 28, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Yuanhui/b/ref=bl_dp_s_mw_23733180011?ie=UTF8&node=23733180011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Yuanhui 50%off right now


----------



## Shaded420 (Jan 29, 2022)

1200W COB LED Grow Light Full Spectrum LAMPSOUL LED Plant Growing Lamp with Auto On/Off Timer and Daisy Chain for Indoor Plants Veg and Flower : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from LAMPSOUL at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





I thought this was a great deal for a veg light.

Specifications:
▸LED: 66pcs (2pcs COBs, 24pcs Red&Blue Mixture LEDs, 38pcs Red LEDs, 2pcs IR LEDs)
▸Actual Power: 289 watt ±3%
▸Beam Angle: COB - 90°, 10w LEDs - 90°
▸Input Power: AC100-240V / 50-60Hz
▸Lifespan: >50,000 hours
▸Coverage area: Veg @ 24" - 4' x 4', Flower @ 18-24" - 3.5' x 3.5'
▸Recommended for: Grow tents (3x3) (4x4) (4x4) (5x5)


----------



## Lizard0420 (Jan 31, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Spectrum-Waterproof-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B089YGS1B2/ref=sxin_19_pa_sp_phone_search_thematic_sspa?crid=23Q7IETOZE8A9&cv_ct_cx=updayday+led+grow+light&keywords=updayday+led+grow+light&pd_rd_i=B089YGS1B2&pd_rd_r=4f468746-b97c-4b9f-bf6b-a9dd0f8ba6cd&pd_rd_w=sOi3e&pd_rd_wg=9j1zk&pf_rd_p=fd99f2d5-56fa-4375-b6d8-c0e06729edb2&pf_rd_r=3KBT8TE3Z7CDF3YS4ADP&qid=1643651747&sprefix=updayday,aps,255&sr=1-4-a73d1c8c-2fd2-4f19-aa41-2df022bcb241-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNTBLUTcyOVUxNDRTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTgxNDU3MjRIVlpFNEtaUFlCJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2MDU1MDIzNVMyUDMyWVNMNktYJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfcGhvbmVfc2VhcmNoX3RoZW1hdGljJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==# Got 50$ clip on


----------



## unreal1 (Jan 31, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/r.html?C=3KZ8NYHKQMX95&K=30U3HUYZ55LYH&M=urn:rtn:msg:2022013117460340b63cfaddf44c5180de855dcce0p0na&R=39QP0SRTFFKXQ&T=C&U=https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0967TQJHF?ref=em_1p_3_ti&ref_=pe_3730140_622812090&H=7FVXAWT5GOL63V056LRARQOG7P8A&ref_=pe_3730140_622812090

Says 400 Watts Full Spectrum. $139.99 after $50.00 Coupon.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Jan 31, 2022)

unreal1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/r.html?C=3KZ8NYHKQMX95&K=30U3HUYZ55LYH&M=urn:rtn:msg:2022013117460340b63cfaddf44c5180de855dcce0p0na&R=39QP0SRTFFKXQ&T=C&U=https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0967TQJHF?ref=em_1p_3_ti&ref_=pe_3730140_622812090&H=7FVXAWT5GOL63V056LRARQOG7P8A&ref_=pe_3730140_622812090
> 
> Says 400 Watts Full Spectrum. $139.99 after $50.00 Coupon.


Damn!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 31, 2022)

unreal1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/r.html?C=3KZ8NYHKQMX95&K=30U3HUYZ55LYH&M=urn:rtn:msg:2022013117460340b63cfaddf44c5180de855dcce0p0na&R=39QP0SRTFFKXQ&T=C&U=https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0967TQJHF?ref=em_1p_3_ti&ref_=pe_3730140_622812090&H=7FVXAWT5GOL63V056LRARQOG7P8A&ref_=pe_3730140_622812090
> 
> Says 400 Watts Full Spectrum. $139.99 after $50.00 Coupon.


The pic shows an 80-watt driver. Even if there is one driver per board, that's only 320watts.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Jan 31, 2022)

Amazon currently have a 15% coupon off the AC Infinity 5'x5' tent, brings the $199 price down to $169.15.


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 1, 2022)

Vivosun #7 and #10 grow bags are on a lightning deal right now--Amazon


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 1, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> Vivosun #7 and #10 grow bags are on a lightning deal right now--Amazon


Hyperlinks or bust


----------



## unreal1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Toolots, Inc. - Reliable Equipment Fast.


Toolots.com is a one-of-a-kind international B2B online marketplace for factory direct industrial equipment, parts and supplies.




www.toolots.com





8 Ton Mini Rosin Press $269.00


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 1, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Hyperlinks or bust


It's amazon, type Vivosun growbags


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 1, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> It's amazon, type Vivosun growbags


So. Lazy.


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 1, 2022)

Limited-time deal: VIVOSUN 5 Pack 7 Gallon Square Grow Bags, Thick Fabric Bags with Handles for Indoor and Outdoor Garden https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SN2JKSZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_dl_XP0KSWD9RCD4AGRSPGPW?psc=1


----------



## MisterKister (Feb 1, 2022)

Great deal on blulab meters


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 2, 2022)

Any light deals coming up in the near future?


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Feb 4, 2022)

Come on light deals. I got a new 4x4 to fill up


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 4, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09B2GVLDY



50% off code: 50YTBD3I


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09B2GVLDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


150 watts in a 3x3


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 4, 2022)

85 dollars is all that thing is worth.
Where’s the killer can’t pass up deals mark throws out there lol. That’s what I’m patiently waiting for. Haha.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 4, 2022)

Half off coupon code ES8AGK4T and additional $10 off, $74.50


https://www.amazon.com/MAGLONG-2020-Upgrade-M2000-Light/dp/B08C9WFNTM


Meanwell driver and seller answers 301b diodes in the M2000.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 4, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Half off coupon code ES8AGK4T and additional $10 off, $74.50
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MAGLONG-2020-Upgrade-M2000-Light/dp/B08C9WFNTM


My question is: Are these lights supposed to give off the same yellowish spectrum as a hps??? I'm down for it if it does...


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 4, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> My question is: Are these lights supposed to give off the same yellowish spectrum as a hps??? I'm down for it if it does...


They are full spectrum 



HPS:


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2022)

I have boards with similar rated and similar k ratings on the “whites” diodes. They measure out at 3700k as per their literature also. Very white in appearance and do a hell of a job (Maxisun MF1000s). Much more like CMH than HPS.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 6, 2022)

Man. I even got the cool fancy vivosun ph meter for like 30 or 40 instead of 10 bucks and that fucker is reading way off from my brand new ten dollar one. I thought my vivosun one was acting weird. So tired of bad PH meters man. I’ve purchased more PH meters than any other of the same grow piece.

any deals for a fuckin good one @Marq1340 thanks


----------



## xrdamianxr (Feb 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. I even got the cool fancy vivosun ph meter for like 30 or 40 instead of 10 bucks and that fucker is reading way off from my brand new ten dollar one. I thought my vivosun one was acting weird. So tired of bad PH meters man. I’ve purchased more PH meters than any other of the same grow piece.
> 
> any deals for a fuckin good one @Marq1340 thanks


I calibrate mine in distilled water with 6.86 powder every other use. Ever sense i started doing that I havnt had problems. Could help you. Or you already do this and it's still a shit product as that happens often. Either way. Wacky meters can ruin everything


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. I even got the cool fancy vivosun ph meter for like 30 or 40 instead of 10 bucks and that fucker is reading way off from my brand new ten dollar one. I thought my vivosun one was acting weird. So tired of bad PH meters man. I’ve purchased more PH meters than any other of the same grow piece.
> 
> any deals for a fuckin good one @Marq1340 thanks


Are you using ph probe storage solution between measurements?


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 6, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Are you using ph probe storage solution between measurements?


No. Nor have I tried to calibrate. Maybe I should do so….


----------



## xrdamianxr (Feb 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> No. Nor have I tried to calibrate. Maybe I should do so….


The powder solution is dirt cheap on Amazon. I keep a small container with lid of 1 mixed solution right next to the nutes and ph pen. I change it once a month to be safe. When I do change it the difference is only 0.10-0.20 at most. So pretty good I'd say


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 6, 2022)

You should always use ph probe storage solution. If you don't, your expensive ph meter is gonna be about as useful as a $5 one in a month or two.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 6, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You should always use ph probe storage solution. If you don't, your expensive ph meter is gonna be about as useful as a $5 one in a month or two.


Thank you for this information. I’ll clean up my game and my meter. Maybe it’ll work like a dream after.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 6, 2022)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07TXNBTL4/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&th=1



Spiderfarmer SF4000 *$220 coupon* on Amazon CA


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2022)

$8



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B096ZZS5HL/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_M3WMATJ1Q8MR46H6PCP7


----------



## Tracker (Feb 7, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> $8
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B096ZZS5HL/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_M3WMATJ1Q8MR46H6PCP7


Hey @Marq1340 do you have a code for that? The discount doesn't automatically appear for me.

Peace


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 7, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 do you have a code for that? The discount doesn't automatically appear for me.
> 
> Peace


Showing unavailable for me now. That was a great deal! Lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 7, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 do you have a code for that? The discount doesn't automatically appear for me.
> 
> Peace


Sup tracker.

No code, I believe it was one of those price mistakes.


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 7, 2022)

There was one used for $6. Almost pulled the trigger, it's gone now


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 7, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. I even got the cool fancy vivosun ph meter for like 30 or 40 instead of 10 bucks and that fucker is reading way off from my brand new ten dollar one. I thought my vivosun one was acting weird. So tired of bad PH meters man. I’ve purchased more PH meters than any other of the same grow piece.
> 
> any deals for a fuckin good one @Marq1340 thanks


My recent DOA cheappo one lasted for about 6 months then the last time I went to calibrate it (I was doing that every week and storing in water, not the 'special' storage fluid), It wouldn't grab the 6.86 solution and was only calibrating it to 9pH. It would calibrate to 4.0 but the others were useless. 

I took that as a sign from god to get a Bluelab pen...which I think is probably worth it but you have to factor in the storage fluid, a set of calibration fluids, etc. 

The cheapest I've seen the Bluelab meter is ~63$ but of course, factor in the additional 30$ worth of bottles...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 7, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> My recent DOA cheappo one lasted for about 6 months then the last time I went to calibrate it (I was doing that every week and storing in water, not the 'special' storage fluid), It wouldn't grab the 6.86 solution and was only calibrating it to 9pH. It would calibrate to 4.0 but the others were useless.
> 
> I took that as a sign from god to get a Bluelab pen...which I think is probably worth it but you have to factor in the storage fluid, a set of calibration fluids, etc.
> 
> The cheapest I've seen the Bluelab meter is ~63$ but of course, factor in the additional 30$ worth of bottles...


EVERY PH SENSOR NEEDS PH STORAGE SOLUTION!!!

If you are buying an expensive pen and not buying the cheap storage solution, then you are throwing money away. I use a cheap pen, but I also use storage solution. My cheap pens last a long time, and I can buy a few of them to check against each other is there's any question.

If you are real cheap, you can just make your own storage solution: https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-ph-probe-storage-solution.999889/


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 7, 2022)

Storage solution $13 a bottle.
Lasts me at least 6 months. 





Biopharm pH/Oxygen Reduction Potential (ORP) Electrode Storage Solution 8 oz (250 mL) | Suitable for All pH Meters | 1M KCl Solution | Keeps Your Probes Conditioned and Helps to Extend its Life: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Biopharm pH/Oxygen Reduction Potential (ORP) Electrode Storage Solution 8 oz (250 mL) | Suitable for All pH Meters | 1M KCl Solution | Keeps Your Probes Conditioned and Helps to Extend its Life: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 7, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> EVERY PH SENSOR NEEDS PH STORAGE SOLUTION!!!
> 
> If you are buying an expensive pen and not buying the cheap storage solution, then you are throwing money away. I use a cheap pen, but I also use storage solution. My cheap pens last a long time, and I can buy a few of them to check against each other is there's any question.
> 
> If you are real cheap, you can just make your own storage solution: https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-ph-probe-storage-solution.999889/


THIS!
All ph meters will dry out if not stored correctly folks. 2 drops in the cap after use each day and your meter will last.


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 7, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> My recent DOA cheappo one lasted for about 6 months then the last time I went to calibrate it (I was doing that every week and storing in water, not the 'special' storage fluid), It wouldn't grab the 6.86 solution and was only calibrating it to 9pH. It would calibrate to 4.0 but the others were useless.
> 
> I took that as a sign from god to get a Bluelab pen...which I think is probably worth it but you have to factor in the storage fluid, a set of calibration fluids, etc.
> 
> The cheapest I've seen the Bluelab meter is ~63$ but of course, factor in the additional 30$ worth of bottles...


Never store in water, RO and distilled are the worst! Since they have almost no ions, they tend to leach ions from the solution in the probe. 

Good ph meters cost some money. Blue Lab is good, but nothing special. I'm still using the original probe with my Milwaukee MW102 after 4 years and recently bought an Apera PH80. Instead of spending money on buffer solutions I spent it on meters that don't need constant calibration.
Rant over. lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 7, 2022)

I’ll keep it real with anyone reading. I NEVER knew until today PH meters were supposed to be stored in solution. I even thought hm this “decent” 30 dollar vivosun one seems to have extra room in the sealing cap, for some reason. To hold that solution. I’d always shake my meter off after use to hopefully dry. Who knows man. I know a proper meter surely is ideal. Thanks for all the info. I’ll order some solution and try to calibrate with one of those 6.2 or 9. Whatever packs.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 7, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ll keep it real with anyone reading. I NEVER knew until today PH meters were supposed to be stored in solution. I even thought hm this “decent” 30 dollar vivosun one seems to have extra room in the sealing cap, for some reason. To hold that solution. I’d always shake my meter off after use to hopefully dry. Who knows man. I know a proper meter surely is ideal. Thanks for all the info. I’ll order some solution and try to calibrate with one of those 6.2 or 9. Whatever packs.


Just make sure that the calibration solution is what your meter wants to calibrate to. My old one was 6.86, 4.00, 9.00, but my new one is 7 & 4 I think...


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 8, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> $8
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B096ZZS5HL/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_M3WMATJ1Q8MR46H6PCP7


I know it was 3am central time but did anyone else catch the deal?

Wish I could have sent everyone a notification.


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 8, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I know it was 3am central time but did anyone else catch the deal?
> 
> Wish I could have sent everyone a notification.
> View attachment 5082215


I didn't sadly  Glad you manage to pick a couple up though!


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Feb 8, 2022)

I though the heater was a mistake of some sort. Oh well


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 8, 2022)

And two of them, sweet deal marq!


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 11, 2022)

Couple different Freelicht lights have decent coupons today.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> Couple different Freelicht lights have decent coupons today.View attachment 5083718





$300 for a 400w LED is a steal of a deal. 
$140 for 200w
$60 for 100w

All these dudes with crap grow lights have no excuse.


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 11, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> View attachment 5083725
> 
> $300 for a 400w LED is a steal of a deal.
> $140 for 200w
> ...


On my Amazon they are
$260 for 400w
$100 for 200w
$40 for 100w
Maybe different because im on the USA site?

Edit: Ok I see now thats Canadian prices.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> On my Amazon they are
> $260 for 400w
> $100 for 200w
> $40 for 100w
> ...


Bro that's even crazier, I thought Amazon.com was showing me USD prices!!


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 11, 2022)

General Hydroponics CocoTek Bale 11.65 pound $11.67. Not my first choice but hard to beat that price.


https://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-CocoTek-Growing-Media/dp/B00U1V7NOO/ref=sxts_rp_s_a1_0?cv_ct_cx=coco+coir+block&keywords=coco+coir+block&pd_rd_i=B00U1V7NOO&pd_rd_r=6964803f-dd6e-48f3-9375-f574f3abe0a5&pd_rd_w=Xk7ol&pd_rd_wg=rI7v4&pf_rd_p=166ae6bb-e45e-45a4-93ba-fe78d570a62d&pf_rd_r=9311CGMTCQBWVWDGBMD5&psc=1&qid=1644610640&sr=1-1-ea136695-3596-4534-80e7-1570345d02b9


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 11, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> General Hydroponics CocoTek Bale 11.65 pound $11.67. Not my first choice but hard to beat that price.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-CocoTek-Growing-Media/dp/B00U1V7NOO/ref=sxts_rp_s_a1_0?cv_ct_cx=coco+coir+block&keywords=coco+coir+block&pd_rd_i=B00U1V7NOO&pd_rd_r=6964803f-dd6e-48f3-9375-f574f3abe0a5&pd_rd_w=Xk7ol&pd_rd_wg=rI7v4&pf_rd_p=166ae6bb-e45e-45a4-93ba-fe78d570a62d&pf_rd_r=9311CGMTCQBWVWDGBMD5&psc=1&qid=1644610640&sr=1-1-ea136695-3596-4534-80e7-1570345d02b9


 They have been that price a while but good luck getting them to your house. I ordered 15 a few weeks back for a little project in my backyard and they shipped them in 5 separate boxes, 3 per box. 2 of those 5 boxes made it to me and the others were all deemed undeliverable and returned. 2 of those 3 returned made it all the way to an Amazon distribution center very close to me before they sent it back.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

60watts - 300watts have 50-60% off coupons respectfully.

Price: $150

Code: Clip coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/36a9iW2

Note:
Claims to use Samsung's LM301B diodes
Dimmable
1152 diodes total
300watts
29.53x19.69x7.09 footprints

Photos:


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 12, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> View attachment 5083725
> 
> $300 for a 400w LED is a steal of a deal.
> $140 for 200w
> ...


Thx for this, was able to grab a few of the 100w for some nice clone and veg lights. Ill report back and let everyone know how they are.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Price: $57.59

Code: 40HBNGBR

Link: https://amzn.to/3Lv9QpK

Note:
Heard these connecters aren't the best
4x2x6
90lb limit.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Thx for this, was able to grab a few of the 100w for some nice clone and veg lights. Ill report back and let everyone know how they are.


No problem. You sure it wasn't the 60watt?


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem. You sure it wasn't the 60watt?


It was the freelichts not the ones you just posted, but those look nice too


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Price: $147.95

Code: 551GA8QG

Link: https://amzn.to/3p6A2xp

Note:
Dimmable
Remote
1,040 pcs LEDs(doesn't disclose which brand)
350 watts
18*18*5.9


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> It was the freelichts not the ones you just posted, but those look nice too


That's me not paying attention.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks for the deals Marq1340!
The tent won’t go to Canada but that is a sick deal


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> If you miss this deal, you'll definitely regret it.
> Price: $90
> 
> Code:60WBS5HE + clip $30 coupon
> ...


Congratulations to everyone who grabbed this deal.
Haven't seen a coupon greater than 10% since...


10351SWT


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Price: $56

Code: Price drop

Link: 


https://amzn.to/34VHdAU


Note:
3x2
Vicosun

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Note: 390-400watt,
> ...


UpDayDay still on sale at $134 with promo code and coupon.

40JVSKFR"into


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Another new Sunraise light
> Price: $129
> Code: clip $50 off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3ajPOwL
> ...


Doesn't have Samsung diodes or meanwell driver but it's solid at $139


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> UpDayDay still on sale at $134 with promo code and coupon.
> 
> 40JVSKFR"into


Just wanna shoutout again, this light absolutley kicks ass. Havent had one issue, and it puts out alot of light in my 4x4


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Currently jumped into the led world to find way to many options and spec's.

I read on here that the *HLG 600 Rspec 600w *is a good option with a 5x5 foot print but it's like 700 which seems a little high. Then someone commented to check and ask on this thread for suggestions for the best bang for the buck hunters on this thread. 

I'm looking for led's that are good quality that replace 1000 watt hps and save wattage such as the ones above claim. The HGL says it puts out the same as a 1000 watt hps but it's only 600 watts.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2022)

About 60% wattage of quality Boards or Bars will evenly replace HPS.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 13, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently jumped into the led world to find way to many options and spec's.
> 
> ...


Your not gonna find an hlg on here on a super sale. Well. I don’t think you will.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 13, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Your not gonna find an hlg on here on a super sale. Well. I don’t think you will.











Refurbished HLG 600 Rspec®


High Efficiency Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light designed to replace a 1000watt HID with just 490 Watts. 1522 PPF @ 2.55 PPF/W. Full-spectrum. Reliable passive-cooled design. Powered by Samsung LM301H LED and Deep Red LED 660nm




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## terp_hunter_boy (Feb 13, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Just wanna shoutout again, this light absolutley kicks ass. Havent had one issue, and it puts out alot of light in my 4x4


I do like the design of it. I wonder how good are the drivers. My only issue with these lights is that driver might catch on fire other than that for the price its great for veg spot


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Refurbished HLG 600 Rspec®
> 
> 
> High Efficiency Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light designed to replace a 1000watt HID with just 490 Watts. 1522 PPF @ 2.55 PPF/W. Full-spectrum. Reliable passive-cooled design. Powered by Samsung LM301H LED and Deep Red LED 660nm
> ...


*SUPERSALE * I made my point clear in that one That’s a good deal. Not best deal.


----------



## garddd (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm looking for a 7x7x8 grow tent, all the interior equipment, and three LED lights equivalent to +2000w HPS. 2000-3000$ is my budget. Would thank some help! (edit)


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> I need a 7x7x8 grow tent, all the interior equipment, and a couple of LED lights equivalent to +2000w HPS. 2000-3000$ is my budget. Thanks!


I need $172,000. Cash only. Small bills. Thanks!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> I need a 7x7x8 grow tent, all the interior equipment, and a couple of LED lights equivalent to +2000w HPS. 2000-3000$ is my budget. Thanks!


I've never heard of a 7x7x8 grow tent.


----------



## garddd (Feb 13, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I've never heard of a 7x7x8 grow tent.


neither I, but am looking to copy an aeroponic grow and those are the measures.


----------



## garddd (Feb 13, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I need $172,000. Cash only. Small bills. Thanks!


actually, better if they are 3 LEDs


----------



## garddd (Feb 13, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I need $172,000. Cash only. Small bills. Thanks!


My English is a bit rusty, I'm sorry if it sounded bad, I didn't mean to


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> My English is a bit rusty, I'm sorry if it sounded bad, I didn't mean to


I'm just messing with you friend. I've not heard of a 7x7x8. Do you have to stick to those exact measurements?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 13, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> *SUPERSALE * I made my point clear in that one That’s a good deal. Not best deal.


It's currently the best deal on an HLG Rspec. If you can find a better one, feel free to post it. Sure, it's not a super deal, like the cheap amazon lights posted in this thread, but it's HLG lights are also in a different league comparatively speaking. I thought posting a discount price would help the dude looking at HLG lights.


----------



## garddd (Feb 13, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm just messing with you friend. I've not heard of a 7x7x8. Do you have to stick to those exact measurements?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/ I think reading this will make it clearer to you than any explanation from me


----------



## Tracker (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/ I think reading this will make it clearer to you than any explanation from me


The infamous stinkbud thread. I and many others made our first aero/nft systems based on that thread.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/ I think reading this will make it clearer to you than any explanation from me


If you're going to do the aero/nft system with fence posts, then you can build the system to whatever size you want. I would build it according to the footprint of the lights I got.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/ I think reading this will make it clearer to you than any explanation from me


I read it a while back. Lol


----------



## garddd (Feb 13, 2022)

Tracker said:


> If you're going to do the aero/nft system with fence posts, then you can build the system to whatever size you want. I would build it according to the footprint of the lights I got.


I plan to do it exactly the same, although I am going to use other nutrients, LEDs and for the moment Golosa Early Version, to reduce everything to 15 days, instead of 21.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 13, 2022)

garddd said:


> I plan to do it exactly the same, although I am going to use other nutrients, LEDs and for the moment Golosa Early Version, to reduce everything to 15 days, instead of 21.


So as not to steer this awesome discount thread off topic, please create a new thread in the design build area. You'll get plenty of opinions. I'll add mine there.

Peace






Grow Room Design & Setup


Discussion of Lighting, Cooling, and Ventilation of a marijuana grow room.



rollitup.org


----------



## garddd (Feb 14, 2022)

__





I need help setting up the legendary stinkbud grow


Hello! So, im new growing indoors, and i need some help setting up the grow tents. First, I am going to leave this link here so that you understand me better, because my explanation would leave details out. https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/ Well, now that we...



www.rollitup.org






Tracker said:


> So as not to steer this awesome discount thread off topic, please create a new thread in the design build area. You'll get plenty of opinions. I'll add mine there.
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...







__





I need help setting up the legendary stinkbud grow


Hello! So, im new growing indoors, and i need some help setting up the grow tents. First, I am going to leave this link here so that you understand me better, because my explanation would leave details out. https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/ Well, now that we...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 14, 2022)

garddd said:


> neither I, but am looking to copy an aeroponic grow and those are the measures.


I could smell stink bud the moment I read this


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Your not gonna find an hlg on here on a super sale. Well. I don’t think you will.


Right, I'm asking is there anything without the "brand name" that you sweet bargain hunters have found to be just as good without the huge price tag. It seems China is starting to put them out.


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's currently the best deal on an HLG Rspec. If you can find a better one, feel free to post it. Sure, it's not a super deal, like the cheap amazon lights posted in this thread, but it's HLG lights are also in a different league comparatively speaking. I thought posting a discount price would help the dude looking at HLG lights.


Yhea thanks man I appreciate it. For that kind of money do you think HGL is the best or is there another brand at the same price that is better?

How are they in a different league than the cheap amazon lights? I'm assumed led's are led's and people are just paying more for the fancy names have no idea that may not be the case.

Thanks


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 15, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> Yhea thanks man I appreciate it. For that kind of money do you think HGL is the best or is there another brand at the same price that is better?
> 
> How are they in a different league than the cheap amazon lights? I'm assumed led's are led's and people are just paying more for the fancy names have no idea that may not be the case.
> 
> Thanks


Efficiency, grade of diode, build quality, warranty.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> Yhea thanks man I appreciate it. For that kind of money do you think HGL is the best or is there another brand at the same price that is better?
> 
> How are they in a different league than the cheap amazon lights? I'm assumed led's are led's and people are just paying more for the fancy names have no idea that may not be the case.
> 
> Thanks


I can't say that HLG are the best, but yes they are top tier LEDs and yes there is a difference. First off HLG uses Samsung LM301H diodes, most cheap amazon lights are going to be using diodes which are rated at 25% 50% less light output compared to lm301's. Even if they are using lm301 diodes in a cheap amazon fixture, there are various "bins" within the same model. Higher bin diodes have better output; the difference between top and bottom bin lm301 diodes cal be as much as 10% to 15%. HLG only uses top bin diodes, so you know you are getting the best bang for your buck. Also, the customer service from HLG is top knotch. So all of that said, you can spend a little now on a cheap fixture, and more in the long run on extra power consumption needed to get the same amount of light, plus more often replacements needed, or you can spend more up front and lave lower power consumption costs and longer replacement intervals. Either way will grow weed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> Right, I'm asking is there anything without the "brand name" that you sweet bargain hunters have found to be just as good without the huge price tag. It seems China is starting to put them out.


How much do you want to spend, and what size is your grow space? The MedicGrow lights are a good value, after you apply a 15% off coupon, but they only have fixtures for a 4x4 or larger. I wish they would make a 450watt fixture.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> I'm assumed led's are led's and people are just paying more for the fancy names have no idea that may not be the case.


This is the Samsung Mid Power range diode models: https://www.samsung.com/led/lighting/mid-power-leds/

The quality LM301H diodes that HLG uses are 3030 type diodes, most cheap Amazon LEDs are some sort of 2835 diode.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 15, 2022)

I have the HLG 600r spec and it’s a tank. Highly recommend it if you can afford it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I have the HLG 600r spec and it’s a tank. Highly recommend it if you can afford it.


Frankly I’m jealous of these guys here who can basically duplicate it for half the cost 
But I agree great light


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Frankly I’m jealous of these guys here who can basically duplicate it for half the cost
> But I agree great light


Why jealous? Do it yourself. Unless your just being a smart ass. Then carry on. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2022)

I use HLG QB96's connected to meanwell drivers. Easy DIY, and great bang for your buck.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Feb 15, 2022)

Havent used and not even sure if good to use but that's for ya'll to decide - $80 normally, now only $20!


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093Y2DCC5



8 pack - normally $8-$12/bottle.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Why jealous? Do it yourself. Unless your just being a smart ass. Then carry on. Lol


Maybe envious would have been a better phrasing 
I used to do everything for myself but as I get older I realize I have to let others help me as time is precious 
And finite


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 15, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Efficiency, grade of diode, build quality, warranty.


Do you guys think the cheap Amazon ones are worth clones and or veg? And save money for the expensive Led's (like hgl) for flower.

What's the point of going ham on the cheap Amazon led's (honest question from a fellow bargain hunter).


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 16, 2022)

For anyone looking to light up a 4x4, here's a great deal on a used 650w dimmable bar fixture, likely an Amazon return:



https://www.amazon.com/MEPELE-Lights%EF%BC%8C650-Aluminium-Commercial-Compatible/dp/B08B3X2W78/


----------



## Budz Buddy (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi all. Interesting thread. I'm going to say be very careful with using cheapo lights. I bought 3 of them a couple years back. One quit working so I opened it up & Wires were all melted inside. I opened the other 2 & same thing was happening to them. I shut that grow down because of it. 
I have a buddy on another site who burnt his house down because of a cheap light.
Curious which type of light you guys think gives a bigger yield. A Bar Light or a single light over each plant ? I've used both types. I got rid of my Bar Lights so I guess that tells you my opinion. One light per plant has given me bigger yields. The Bar light was better for an even canopy though.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe envious would have been a better phrasing
> I used to do everything for myself but as I get older I realize I have to let others help me as time is precious
> And finite


For sure, I hear ya man.


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 16, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> Do you guys think the cheap Amazon ones are worth clones and or veg? And save money for the expensive Led's (like hgl) for flower.
> 
> What's the point of going ham on the cheap Amazon led's (honest question from a fellow bargain hunter).


I run a mix of Hlg and deals found here in veg.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 16, 2022)

Budz Buddy said:


> Hi all. Interesting thread. I'm going to say be very careful with using cheapo lights. I bought 3 of them a couple years back. One quit working so I opened it up & Wires were all melted inside. I opened the other 2 & same thing was happening to them. I shut that grow down because of it.
> I have a buddy on another site who burnt his house down because of a cheap light.
> Curious which type of light you guys think gives a bigger yield. A Bar Light or a single light over each plant ? I've used both types. I got rid of my Bar Lights so I guess that tells you my opinion. One light per plant has given me bigger yields. The Bar light was better for an even canopy though.


Pics of the melted housing wires? 
99% of the time. It’s the users “trap” light set up that causes fires. Or not using correct ventilation. Plus a darn fire alarm. Smoke/chemicals sensors are 20bucks at Walmart. Kangaroo. Be careful next time. 
and if you purchase thru Amazon. They WILL replace the burnt items every single time. Ask me how I know. And how I got my tents. I’ll wait.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Feb 16, 2022)

How?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 16, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> How?


I messaged them the picture of burnt diodes. 
I showed they sent the wrong size but I couldn return it because it was in use. So they just sent a new one AND refunded my money still.
I bought a 3x3x7 on sale thru best deal thread. They sent 2x2x5. They let me keep 2x2. Refunded ORIGINAL PRICE of 180. I paid 30. Then I could buy ac infinity 2x4x7. 
they still sent wrong size. I’m keeping this one. 2x4x6. Correct size is coming. No extra payment. 

bedding for animals says scent covered for up to a week. Told em it stunck in 2 days. Refunded. 
they sent my Christmas gifts late. Refunded. 
the temp gun was no better than a cheaper version. Refunded if I removed my review which I did. Plus more

If you think I’ll let that rich ass hole bezos over tax and still send me something I didn order. I’m coming at them hot. Look up consumer laws and use that to your advantage. They’re really fast to refund. Don’t ever short yourself with Amazon.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Feb 16, 2022)

Sweet nice I like it


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2022)

So much available now. Zero in on big name branded components. If the seller is using high grade parts, they will certainly advertise it in their ads. Look for Osram, Samsung, Philips, Mean Well etc. 
The shear number of light “makers” has exploded lately. Wading through what’s listed here is worth it. A lot of very valid options. 
Be careful!
Have fun!


----------



## resinhead (Feb 16, 2022)

400w $109



https://www.amazon.com/Bozily-Commercial-Coverage-Greenhouse-Hydroponic1664pcs/dp/B0967TQJHF/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=3J71X2S381HTW&keywords=bozily+led&qid=1645024751&sprefix=bozily+led%2Caps%2C89&sr=8-3


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 16, 2022)

thoumayest said:


> Do you guys think the cheap Amazon ones are worth clones and or veg? And save money for the expensive Led's (like hgl) for flower.
> 
> What's the point of going ham on the cheap Amazon led's (honest question from a fellow bargain hunter).


I guess one point is to put downward pressure on pricing of name brand fixtures. I am running 2 mother's under 30 bucks worth of led panels bought from this thread and they are ridiculously effective even at 60% power, maybe 100w. I have to cut these back every week.


----------



## yinyang814 (Feb 16, 2022)

From where does everyone source their calcium nitrate? Any sites have any good deals? My bag of Jacks is lonely.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I guess one point is to put downward pressure on pricing of name brand fixtures. I am running 2 mother's under 30 bucks worth of led panels bought from this thread and they are ridiculously effective even at 60% power, maybe 100w. I have to cut these back every week.
> View attachment 5086499


*Bozily BP2000W {Love it, guess mine is a BP1000w as only using 1 of 2. lol}*


----------



## OSBuds (Feb 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> MedicGrow lights are a good value


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I messaged them the picture of burnt diodes.
> I showed they sent the wrong size but I couldn return it because it was in use. So they just sent a new one AND refunded my money still.
> I bought a 3x3x7 on sale thru best deal thread. They sent 2x2x5. They let me keep 2x2. Refunded ORIGINAL PRICE of 180. I paid 30. Then I could buy ac infinity 2x4x7.
> they still sent wrong size. I’m keeping this one. 2x4x6. Correct size is coming. No extra payment.
> ...


Teach!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 16, 2022)

This is currently $109 with coupon:

Bozily BP4000W LED Grow Lights, Commercial LED Grow Lamps for Indoor Plants, 5'x5' Coverage Full Spectrum led Grow Light with Display Remote, Plant Grow Lights for Greenhouse Hydroponic1664pcs LEDs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0967TQJHF/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_XGY6Q8YWWSX22SVBVQ74


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 16, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> From where does everyone source their calcium nitrate? Any sites have any good deals? My bag of Jacks is lonely.


I get mine from a local farm supply store. About $25 for 50 pounds


----------



## Budz Buddy (Feb 16, 2022)

OSBuds said:


>


I just sold my Medic Grow Fold 8 because it didn't perform very well. The Phlizon 800 watt 10 Bar was way better. I still prefer Mars Hydro for a good medium grade light.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 16, 2022)

Welll this thread has turned more into Home Shopping Network than people posting deals 
Like an infomercial 
I wonder what changed ?


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Feb 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This is currently $109 with coupon:
> 
> Bozily BP4000W LED Grow Lights, Commercial LED Grow Lamps for Indoor Plants, 5'x5' Coverage Full Spectrum led Grow Light with Display Remote, Plant Grow Lights for Greenhouse Hydroponic1664pcs LEDs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0967TQJHF/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_XGY6Q8YWWSX22SVBVQ74


Man that looks too good to be true! I need to pick up a 5*5 tent first. I'll keep an eye out on that company though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 16, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Man that looks too good to be true! I need to pick up a 5*5 tent first. I'll keep an eye out on that company though. Thanks for the heads up.


You would need at least two of those in a 5x5 and the spread would still be less than ideal


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Feb 16, 2022)

I have a Timbergrow cob setup already just looking for something extra to boost it as it won't be enough to cover a 5*5 for flower but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 16, 2022)

Price: $32.50

Code: T89UHYGL

Link: 


https://amzn.to/3rWX3ok


Note:
80watts
15.6 x 9.6 x 1.1 inches



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 17, 2022)

Missed this deal like 4x times in a row.
Price: $15.50

Code: 50OFLIMT

Link: https://amzn.to/352MSp2

Note:
Lux Meter.


Photos:


----------



## resinhead (Feb 17, 2022)

100w $40 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08FJ5MJFQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_2?smid=A3LNQ1X02PT05J&psc=1


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 17, 2022)

^^ima snag this I think


----------



## resinhead (Feb 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> ^^ima snag this I think


Also notice the next size up has a coupon too. Something like 200w $90
@DrOgkush


----------



## resinhead (Feb 17, 2022)

I just got the maglong one today. It’s very nice. It was $80 after tax delivered!


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 18, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Missed this deal like 4x times in a row.
> Price: $15.50
> 
> Code: 50OFLIMT
> ...


Tried to get one, code doesn't work for me  thanks for all the deals though


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 18, 2022)

Just bought some of these. I find it works great!!

43% off






PRO-MIX STIM-Root Rooting Powder : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Pro-Mix at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Budz Buddy (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm new on this site so I'm not sure of the rules here. So are people allowed to post the equipment they are selling instead of listing it on ebay or somewhere else ? Or are you only allowed to post links for new equipment ? Just wondering as I usually sell off my equipment & upgrade every grow or 2. Selling on a grow site would be nice if it's allowed.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 18, 2022)

Budz Buddy said:


> I'm new on this site so I'm not sure of the rules here. So are people allowed to post the equipment they are selling instead of listing it on ebay or somewhere else ? Or are you only allowed to post links for new equipment ? Just wondering as I usually sell off my equipment & upgrade every grow or 2. Selling on a grow site would be nice if it's allowed.


I don’t think we’re allowed to personally sale equipment. These are almost primarily Amazon bargains. 98% of the time


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 18, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> Tried to get one, code doesn't work for me  thanks for all the deals though


Same, looks like it expired. Last night.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 18, 2022)

Budz Buddy said:


> I'm new on this site so I'm not sure of the rules here. So are people allowed to post the equipment they are selling instead of listing it on ebay or somewhere else ? Or are you only allowed to post links for new equipment ? Just wondering as I usually sell off my equipment & upgrade every grow or 2. Selling on a grow site would be nice if it's allowed.


No posting anything for sale here. Only listing discounts and coupon codes. Only people that post things for sale are paid advertisers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

Budz Buddy said:


> I'm new on this site so I'm not sure of the rules here. So are people allowed to post the equipment they are selling instead of listing it on ebay or somewhere else ? Or are you only allowed to post links for new equipment ? Just wondering as I usually sell off my equipment & upgrade every grow or 2. Selling on a grow site would be nice if it's allowed.


Craigs list or eBay


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Craigs list or eBay


Facebook market is also a good option.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

Gorilla Tents are 20% on their site.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Gorilla Tents are 20% on their site.


The only gorilla tent I want now is the coveted not for sale display units. A functioning 1X1X2tall tent.
Want a quarantine tent


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> The only gorilla tent I want now is the coveted not for sale display units. A functioning 1X1X2tall tent.
> Want a quarantine tent


I used to use an aquarium


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> The only gorilla tent I want now is the coveted not for sale display units. A functioning 1X1X2tall tent.
> Want a quarantine tent


Feet or Meters?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Feet or Meters?


Feet


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Feet


That would be cool.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Feb 19, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09N8TRCXH/ref=syn_sd_onsite_mobileweb_220?ie=UTF8&adId=200037144866998&qualifier=1645289519&id=5392588193199043&widget=sd_onsite_mobileweb&spPl=1&psc=1# 200$ off tell the 24th


----------



## terp_hunter_boy (Feb 19, 2022)

100W grow light for $10. Dont need one but grabbed one. 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09G9ZW3W3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 20, 2022)

100w, Samsung/Meanwell,UV, IR, dimmable.
$53.20 after taxes with $20 click coupon.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08B841G7W/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A37E9ZYOKK5P7G&psc=1



I've been running 6 of their 220w boards for over 6 months now with no problems.
Lm281b+ diodes btw.


----------



## Budz Buddy (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks for the Heads Up ! You guys find some awesome deals.


----------



## Hands On (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 20, 2022)

terp_hunter_boy said:


> 100W grow light for $10. Dont need one but grabbed one.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09G9ZW3W3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Product no longer available.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Product no longer available.


Saw that as well. Got snagged quick.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 20, 2022)

Hopefully @Marq1340 will throw us some much appreciated coupons in the future


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2022)

@DrOgkush
Price: $99.49

Code: 50GIYUGU + clip $100 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3JLHo0P

Note:
"420 watts", LxWxH23.15 x 19.29 x 3.23 inches frame, no mention of Samsung diodes or meanwell drivers.



Photos:


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 21, 2022)

150w light with 69 bucks 756 diodes


https://www.amazon.com/GROPLANNER-Spectrum-Indoor-450Watts-Control/dp/B08DKYZRWP


oh and Migro liked it


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> @DrOgkush
> Price: $99.49
> 
> Code: 50GIYUGU + clip $100 coupon
> ...


There was a $150 coupon this morning, it may return


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2022)

Price: $23.99

Code: 300FLIG5 + 50% coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3s32xxI

Note: 100 watts, in house driver, diodes unknown brand, 5 year warranty.



Photos:


----------



## Tracker (Feb 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $23.99
> 
> Code: 50GIYUGU + 50% coupon
> 
> ...


That promo code doesnt work for me. Did it work for anyone else?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 21, 2022)

Tracker said:


> That promo code doesnt work for me. Did it work for anyone else?


Just checked my account and it's showing a different code.

300FLIG5.


Maybe I tried it before they added the coupon. My mistake.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Just checked my account and it's showing a different code.
> 
> 300FLIG5.
> 
> ...


That one worked. Thank you very mucho!


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Just checked my account and it's showing a different code.
> 
> 300FLIG5.
> 
> ...


Why would you do this to me?? I didn't need this light but somehow it is now on its way to my house .. UGH


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Feb 21, 2022)

I just picked one up too 
Will be nice to have a spare or another light source for 20$ lol
I’m watching this for some small tents!


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 21, 2022)

Thanks. I got both. Won’t need both. But I’m not passing a 100 dollar 400 watt light. Even if it’s a tad larger than I can use. Some times to much light makes things worse.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 21, 2022)

LewberDewber852 said:


> I just picked one up too
> Will be nice to have a spare or another light source for 20$ lol
> I’m watching this for some small tents!


The 100watt boards work really well at displacing the heat. If you can manage the cords and all that.


----------



## Coco-garden (Feb 21, 2022)

Ppm/ec meter on sale at Amazon. About 40 dollars off. Also they have ph meters on sale as well.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 21, 2022)

LED Grow Light Dimmable, TS-1000 Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Flower - Thermometer Humidity Monitor, Adjustable Rope and Glasses Included (New Version) : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


LED Grow Light Dimmable, TS-1000 Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Seeding Veg and Flower - Thermometer Humidity Monitor, Adjustable Rope and Glasses Included (New Version) : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca





$30 coupon. 120w for ~70cdn


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Feb 22, 2022)

Limited-time deal: Mars Hydro SP3000 LED Grow Lights 2x4 ft Coverage with 960Pcs Samsung LM301B LEDs Full Spectrum Indoor Grow Lamp with MeanWell Driver & Daisy Chain Dimmable Veg Flower Commercial Grow Light https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FQRR9RB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_dl_6PWX95D0F527JJJC44X0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

This will probably be purchased before days end lol 60$ off.. 30$ cheaper then the sale on their page.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 22, 2022)

LewberDewber852 said:


> Limited-time deal: Mars Hydro SP3000 LED Grow Lights 2x4 ft Coverage with 960Pcs Samsung LM301B LEDs Full Spectrum Indoor Grow Lamp with MeanWell Driver & Daisy Chain Dimmable Veg Flower Commercial Grow Light https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FQRR9RB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_dl_6PWX95D0F527JJJC44X0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This will probably be purchased before days end lol 60$ off.. 30$ cheaper then the sale on their page.


When mark posts some of these deals. They have the exact same hardware as mars and spider. Made me think alot different about their board and bar lights.


----------



## terp_hunter_boy (Feb 22, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> @DrOgkush
> Price: $99.49
> 
> Code: 50GIYUGU + clip $100 coupon
> ...


Looks pretty nice. Looks like the code expired. @Marq1340 do you have working one by any chance?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 22, 2022)

Marq1340 can you please keep an eye out for cheap hanging dry rack/mesh things for me
I missed out last time


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Feb 22, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> When mark posts some of these deals. They have the exact same hardware as mars and spider. Made me think alot different about their board and bar lights.


In what way do you think differently? Good or bad lol
I mean the majority of everything comes from China at the end of the day regardless. Especially true to LEDs. I mean Samsung is rooted to damn near every electronic on and off this planet in some way or another.
I don’t know marq but maafck posts some awesome deals!!!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2022)

I think I was at the farmer reading and saw where 200 watt Spider Farmer equaled a 300 watt Mars with no name diodes. Could have been elsewhere, yesterday.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 22, 2022)

If you guys think these Amazon deals are legit Samsung lm301 diodes, you aren't being honest with yourselves. They are cheap for a reason, mainly due to cutting corners and low manufacturing standards. I'm in no way a Mars Hydro fan boy, but I think their more recent offerings are pretty well put together.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 22, 2022)

LewberDewber852 said:


> In what way do you think differently? Good or bad lol
> I mean the majority of everything comes from China at the end of the day regardless. Especially true to LEDs. I mean Samsung is rooted to damn near every electronic on and off this planet in some way or another.
> I don’t know marq but maafck posts some awesome deals!!!


Same ketchup different bottles. My spider farmer is out preformed by my maxisun by a long shot. And this no name brand I have kicks pretty damn good ass. But I’d say the spider farmer is just a tad better than that one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 22, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Same ketchup different bottles. My spider farmer is out preformed by my maxisun by a long shot. And this no name brand I have kicks pretty damn good ass. But I’d say the spider farmer is just a tad better than that one.


Do you have the spider farmer bar lights, or are you comparing the maxisun to the 3-year old SF models, which as you've implied are copied all over the internet now?

EDIT: I was just comparing SF and Maxisun on Amazon, and in my opinion SF is the clear winner for value, as they use Samsung LM301B diodes.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 22, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> If you guys think these Amazon deals are legit Samsung lm301 diodes, you aren't being honest with yourselves. They are cheap for a reason, mainly due to cutting corners and low manufacturing standards. I'm in no way a Mars Hydro fan boy, but I think their more recent offerings are pretty well put together.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 22, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5090379


So, they are about 10-cents a pop for diodes only. Hopefully you are getting boards that have around 250 diodes for every 100-watts, so that's $25/100watts in diodes alone.

That listing doesn't say what binning they are. Quite a difference between top and bottom bin on the same diodes:


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 22, 2022)

I love a great debate as much as the next guy, but holy shit can this go to a different thread? I'm trying to fill the empty void in my soul with sweet sweet deals and this is messing with my fix.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2022)

G


terp_hunter_boy said:


> Looks pretty nice. Looks like the code expired. @Marq1340 do you have working one by any chance?


I don't at the moment, but if something comes up I'll let you know. 

These codes are on borrowed time. Some of the things I post are already a week old by the time I finally find and post them.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2022)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Marq1340 can you please keep an eye out for cheap hanging dry rack/mesh things for me
> I missed out last time


I'll give it a once over tonight.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 22, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Do you have the spider farmer bar lights, or are you comparing the maxisun to the 3-year old SF models, which as you've implied are copied all over the internet now?
> 
> EDIT: I was just comparing SF and Maxisun on Amazon, and in my opinion SF is the clear winner for value, as they use Samsung LM301B diodes.


Whenever spiderfarmer came out with a dimmer. Idk. I bought it last year. I dont care about parts anymore. I care about production. My maxisun outperforms my spiderfarmer. Not bar light. I clearly said 100w boards. But thanks for your input. I’m sure spiderfarmer appreciates it. No foul speaking. If you take it that way. 

back to deals and not drama……again.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> I love a great debate as much as the next guy, but holy shit can this go to a different thread? I'm trying to fill the empty void in my soul with sweet sweet deals and this is messing with my fix.
> 
> View attachment 5090386


     I hope so.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 22, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Whenever spiderfarmer came out with a dimmer. Idk. I bought it last year. I dont care about parts anymore. I care about production. My maxisun outperforms my spiderfarmer. Not bar light. I clearly said 100w boards. But thanks for your input. I’m sure spiderfarmer appreciates it. No foul speaking. If you take it that way.
> 
> back to deals and not drama……again.


I don't own any spider farmer lights myself, I don;t have a horse in the race. I'm trying to understand how maxisun outperforms spider farmer though, because after you said that I looked into it, and it appears to me that SF is the better buy. This isn't about drama, it's about the best deal. Only one part of getting a good deal has to do with price, and the other part has to do with quality, so I'm not sure why we are';t allowed to discuss quality reasonably in this thread.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 22, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't own any spider farmer lights myself, I don;t have a horse in the race. I'm trying to understand how maxisun outperforms spider farmer though, because after you said that I looked into it, and it appears to me that SF is the better buy. This isn't about drama, it's about the best deal. Only one part of getting a good deal has to do with price, and the other part has to do with quality, so I'm not sure why we are';t allowed to discuss quality reasonably in this thread.


I second @PJ Diaz on this. As much of a crackhead as I am for @Marq1340 deals, I do not expect the same efficiency out of these deep discounts as can be found with top bin lm301h and higher efficiency drivers.

For small time hobby gardens on a tight budget, these are fine, IMHO. For a larger setup, look to other sources with better hardware and warranties.

Now......another hit of deal crack @Marq1340 please!!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2022)

Price: $6.50-8

Code: clip 50% coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/351CPAX

Note:
5x 1 gallons = $6.50

5x 3 gallons = 8


Photos:


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 22, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't own any spider farmer lights myself, I don;t have a horse in the race. I'm trying to understand how maxisun outperforms spider farmer though, because after you said that I looked into it, and it appears to me that SF is the better buy. This isn't about drama, it's about the best deal. Only one part of getting a good deal has to do with price, and the other part has to do with quality, so I'm not sure why we are';t allowed to discuss quality reasonably in this thread.


Under both lights. I see better coverage, boards much thicker, it’s brighter, and the plants see to lean towards the maxisun no matter where they’re placed. Using only one. I see more side growth and branching than under SF. Flowering seems a tad more dense. But I’m now running a Frankenstein grow with different name brands in every way lol. And with all these different lights. I wouldn personally put sf over the rest of the Chinese 100w boards. They all give me the same results. And if we’re just talking quality and that’s it. That’s mybad. I took it wrong.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 22, 2022)

I would buy one of these if I needed a new light for a 4x4:





HYPHOTONFLUX Official Website is Online!!! $100 Coupon for you!


Good news. Sharing with everybody!!! bongsmilie bongsmilie HYPHOTONFLUX official website is online! To celebrate the new web online, the biggest discount will be launched. :leaf: :leaf: $100 Coupon:leaf::leaf: HPF4000 only US$369.99 :weed:DM us now!!! Only the top 5 will get. More choice &...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 22, 2022)

Price: $4.99

Code: 5073E8C5 

Link: https://amzn.to/3sZzqL4


Note: 
50 Pcs Black-and-White Grow Bags, 25 Pcs 2 Gallon and 25 Pcs 5 Gallon

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 23, 2022)

Price: $18.49

Code:*D3TOEKCS* 

Link:https://amzn.to/3JN00xH

Note:



Photos:


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.50-8
> 
> Code: clip 50% coupon
> 
> ...


that coupon only works on the first pack you buy


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> that coupon only works on the first pack you buy


There is no quantity limit, but you can only use the code once.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 23, 2022)

Drying racks

Some have codes others don't
$11.99





Amazon.com: Solar Waterproof Repeller : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy Solar Waterproof Repeller: Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to





$12.60


https://amzn.to/3p49gph



$12.87


https://amzn.to/3BKqBIR



$12.99


https://amzn.to/3IeWawW





https://amzn.to/3BHrK43





https://amzn.to/3pboclz





https://amzn.to/3t2eq6o



$13.99


https://amzn.to/3BISqRS





https://amzn.to/3haZflC





https://amzn.to/3tkiA9Z


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> you are in the wrong thread i don't want to wade through pages of opinions i just want deals


I posted a deal with a $100 off coupon dude. I don't need your validation or opinions on the deals I post. Just move on if you don't like it


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Same ketchup different bottles. My spider farmer is out preformed by my maxisun by a long shot. And this no name brand I have kicks pretty damn good ass. But I’d say the spider farmer is just a tad better than that one.


Got 2 Maxisun MF1000s and am thoroughly impressed. They share space with an HLG 135 and 2 130 watt Elevated Lighting. I paid $70 each for the MF1000s.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 Maxisun MF1000s and am thoroughly impressed. They share space with an HLG 135 and 2 130 watt Elevated Lighting. I paid $70 each for the MF1000s.


Don’t get me wrong. I’m by no means saying sf or mars are bad lights. They’re awesome! But overpriced. Yes. I’d rather spend 100s on a hlg or gavita than all these lights that are relatively the same. (Board lights only). But even maxisun mg3000 has phenomenal reviews compared to the se3000. Both bar style.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Don’t get me wrong. I’m by no means saying sf or mars are bad lights. They’re awesome! But overpriced. Yes. I’d rather spend 100s on a hlg or gavita than all these lights that are relatively the same. (Board lights only). But even maxisun mg3000 has phenomenal reviews compared to the se3000. Both bar style.


Interesting take. What makes Mars overpriced in your opinion?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Interesting take. What makes Mars overpriced in your opinion?


You can read back a few pages. Broken record player up in here.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You can read back a few pages. Broken record player up in here.


Ok they use MW drivers and Samsung 301s at a cheaper price than you can buy the parts. I was just seeing what made one off the cheaper options on the market "overpriced". I'm just trying to follow your logic man.

Hell they are basically giving away the fce with bridgelix diodes and moso drivers. Decent components


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Ok they use MW drivers and Samsung 301s at a cheaper price than you can buy the parts. I was just seeing what made one off the cheaper options on the market "overpriced". I'm just trying to follow your logic man.
> 
> Hell they are basically giving away the fce with bridgelix diodes and moso drivers. Decent components


A lot of it is that people base their statements on what the situation was three years ago, not realizing that prices have dropped a lot all across the board.

That said, and since I run the risk of earning demerits from the deals herd, who hates discussion, here's a great deal on a SF light with the components you mentioned:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 23, 2022)

Here's some good deals on multiple sizes of tents, lowest prices already, plus 5% clickable coupon: https://www.amazon.com/Zazzy-Growing-Indoor-Hydroponic-Reflective/dp/B09FNXWLSB


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 23, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09N8TRCXH/ref=syn_sd_onsite_desktop_285?psc=1&pd_rd_plhdr=t&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzUVJJWjRJNkdSOE5SJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTkxOTMzMjNTWVNPUUJIQk0zTyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDk2NTc1MklFUkhEUTFYTzlPUiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNkX29uc2l0ZV9kZXNrdG9wJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



480w LED
Already on sale
$200 coupon to apply on top of that


----------



## Jay Unity (Feb 24, 2022)

The Yuanhui 400w 6 strip lights are back in stock on Amazon and 49% off. I got one last time someone posted them up and it's nice for 50¢ a watt. I'm thinking hard about getting some bigger lights from them. They have a US warehouse they ship in bulk to. I haven't asked for a quote yet but looks like the price is right on them.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09KTKWFVD?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 24, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> The Yuanhui 400w 6 strip lights are back in stock on Amazon and 49% off. I got one last time someone posted them up and it's nice for 50¢ a watt. I'm thinking hard about getting some bigger lights from them. They have a US warehouse they ship in bulk to. I haven't asked for a quote yet but looks like the price is right on them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09KTKWFVD?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Wow, amazing deal! This is likely the best deal of this entire thread.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wow, amazing deal! This is likely the best deal of this entire thread.


Pretty dang hard to get a LED with LM301B's for under $0.50 a watt. Kicking myself in the ass for this spider farmer purchase.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 24, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08SBW9B2G/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?pd_rd_i=B08SBW9B2G&pd_rd_w=jPMRS&pf_rd_p=57cbdc41-b731-4e3d-aca7-49078b13a07b&pd_rd_wg=npAyr&pf_rd_r=JMR0PD03DRWKSNE1B3CH&pd_rd_r=cae19860-ee60-4161-a419-5f608e2092ea&s=hi&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzQUFOM1NLN0I0TVFZJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDQ2MTcyMVBVTFFJSDMxWFFMVSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODg5OTYxMTNFVU9DSzhTR0s2TSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbF90aGVtYXRpYyZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1



$50 for 2x30w panels
25% off coupon to apply



Perfect for seedling lights.


----------



## yinyang814 (Feb 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wow, amazing deal! This is likely the best deal of this entire thread.


Mine was missing a couple hex screws for the driver when I opened the box last week. Their customer support answered me back within 24 hours saying they'll ship out some screws to me the following Monday. Just got an update last night that I should be receiving the missing screws tomorrow per the tracking info. And they threw in a free extension cord saying that it is just in case I don't want to mount the driver onto the bars. So far, Yuanhui is aiming to please. Now let's see if this light lasts a few years.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 24, 2022)

I think a lot of us just like the codes for the stupid cheap stuff. Like I just got 520 watts of light for 130 bucks few days ago. It’s all about the codes. That’s all.


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 25, 2022)

For my Canadian brothers 



https://www.amazon.ca/Langroup-Collapsible-Hanging-Hydroponic-Included/dp/B08KR9VCHT/ref=sr_1_73?crid=A5YY6HAZMZ1G&keywords=cannabis%2Bgrow&qid=1645789354&refinements=p_n_deal_type%3A23565508011&rnid=23565505011&sprefix=cannabis%2Bgrow%2Caps%2C84&sr=8-73&th=1


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 26, 2022)

200w board with dimmer. Lm301b diodes. $99 after $20 click coupon. 


https://www.amazon.com/YINTATECH-Hydroponic-Greenhouse-Compatible-Sunglasses/dp/B08BZQTDJ9/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?crid=3CW8N1EA3X3Y9&keywords=yintatech+200w+led+grow+light&qid=1645886335&sprefix=yintatech+200w+led+grow+light%2Caps%2C88&sr=8-4&ufe=app_do%3Aamzn1.fos.006c50ae-5d4c-4777-9bc0-4513d670b6bc


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 26, 2022)

.Smoke said:


> 200w board with dimmer. Lm301b diodes. $99 after $20 click coupon.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YINTATECH-Hydroponic-Greenhouse-Compatible-Sunglasses/dp/B08BZQTDJ9/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?crid=3CW8N1EA3X3Y9&keywords=yintatech+200w+led+grow+light&qid=1645886335&sprefix=yintatech+200w+led+grow+light%2Caps%2C88&sr=8-4&ufe=app_do%3Aamzn1.fos.006c50ae-5d4c-4777-9bc0-4513d670b6bc




and their 100w panel is 50% off so can be had for $0.50/watt


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Back on sale- UpDayDay 
code: 40JVSKFR
Says 400w - $147 

UPDAYDAY UD-4000HPS Full Spectrum LED Grow Light Plant Grow Lamp Dimmable Timer for Indoor Plants Greenhouse Bloom Veg https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HSCKZZZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_9TNZGR1BJ5ED6ZV1Q24P?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Babalonian (Feb 27, 2022)

FYI/PSA

HLG is raising prices 5-10% on products and shipping on March 1st. 

Also the qb96 boards are back in stock. And the RIU10 10% discount is still good on most items. Little *less than 48hrs* to place an order at current prices.

Got me off the fence on the Bspec board kit I been looking at for months. Figure anyone else on the fence may want to pull the trigger soon too…


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm not happy about the increased price of Coco Coir, though I knew it was coming being a heavy product shipped in from the tropics. I may go back to bricks, but I hate the inconvenience of rehydrating them during the winter. Funny thing is, best price I could find among the decent pre-bagged coco brands on Amazon was Canna, which used to be the most expensive-now all the second tier brands cost $50+ per bag. I wish I had a local hydro store!


----------



## Lizard0420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Idk if it’s any good but 169$ for 450 watts https://www.amazon.com/Wideband-Spectrums-Flower-WRG450-1080pcs/dp/B0823D1G27/ref=mp_s_a_1_27?crid=26VOUMPRMWOIJ&keywords=diy+grow+light&qid=1645969789&sprefix=diy+gr,aps,122&sr=8-27#


----------



## magnetik (Feb 27, 2022)

Dynomyco Mycorrhizal Inoculant (750 g / 26.05 Oz) - $36.39








Mycorrhizal Inoculant


Mycorrhizal Inoculant




tools.woot.com


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 27, 2022)

magnetik said:


> Dynomyco Mycorrhizal Inoculant (750 g / 26.05 Oz) - $36.39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's super expensive for a very small amount man. You can get a 2lb bag of Xtreme Mykos for like $40 USD


----------



## magnetik (Feb 27, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> that's super expensive for a very small amount man. You can get a 2lb bag of Xtreme Mykos for like $40 USD


it's over 1 1/2lb and Mykos WP is only 250 prop/g and Dynomyco is 700 prop/g ... so not so comparable.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 27, 2022)

i think 2lbs of recharge is 50 bucks. 

I feel like that’s just the msrv on it.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 27, 2022)

magnetik said:


> it's over 1 1/2lb and Mykos WP is only 250 prop/g and Dynomyco is 700 prop/g ... so not so comparable.
> 
> View attachment 5093065


Technically the Dynomyco you posted is 900 prop/g and the Xtreme is 300 prop/g. So yes if you can get 1/3 the amount or more for the same price then it's a fair deal

ps I was also high as balls and thought the Dynomyco bag you posted was their 75g bag not the 750g bag


----------



## Tracker (Feb 27, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $23.99
> 
> Code: 300FLIG5 + 50% coupon
> 
> ...


Yo marq, this little 100w is pretty good. I've got it on a rack where I'm sprouting tomatoes and peppers for spring planting. It is significantly brighter than another discount 100w I previously got off this thread.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 27, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Yo marq, this little 100w is pretty good. I've got it on a rack where I'm sprouting tomatoes and peppers for spring planting. It is significantly brighter than another discount 100w I previously got off this thread.


Yeah it’s not bad. I added it to my 2x4. Heat displacement is spread out nice. And plant response was really quick.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah it’s not bad. I added it to my 2x4. Heat displacement is spread out nice. And plant response was really quick.





Tracker said:


> Yo marq, this little 100w is pretty good. I've got it on a rack where I'm sprouting tomatoes and peppers for spring planting. It is significantly brighter than another discount 100w I previously got off this thread.


Good to hear. I won't even mention the $10 150 light I caught late then. Lol


What kind of peppers exactly?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Good to hear. I won't even mention the $10 150 light I caught late then. Lol
> 
> 
> What kind of peppers exactly?


Hey come on now! Hook it up marq!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Good to hear. I won't even mention the $10 150 light I caught late then. Lol
> 
> 
> What kind of peppers exactly?


Just regular stuff.....jalapeños, serranos....nothing exotic.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Good to hear. I won't even mention the $10 150 light I caught late then. Lol
> 
> 
> What kind of peppers exactly?


Show us the codes lmao


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Feb 28, 2022)

Kinda cool for above and beneath canopy airflow but need to be considerably bigger Amazon.com: Dr. Prepare Tower Fan Oscillating Fan, Portable USB Desk Fan with 270° Tilt, 3 Speeds, 3 Auto-Off Timer, and 105° Oscillation for Cooling Bedroom, Office, Dorm, Home, Camping, and Travel, 15 inch : Home & Kitchen


----------



## 1dude1seed (Feb 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Show us the codes lmao


Lol right! I never feel bad about buying cheap lights lol. Perfect for backups, setting up another veg spot, adding light to an existing setup. Or just to horde lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 28, 2022)

1dude1seed said:


> Lol right! I never feel bad about buying cheap lights lol. Perfect for backups, setting up another veg spot, adding light to an existing setup. Or just to horde lol


Lol. I don’t care. When they’re that cheap. Sometimes I even forget I ordered until it shows up. Or I’m expecting something else and I check the tracking update and they mix a box together


----------



## Gumdrawp (Feb 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'm not happy about the increased price of Coco Coir, though I knew it was coming being a heavy product shipped in from the tropics. I may go back to bricks, but I hate the inconvenience of rehydrating them during the winter. Funny thing is, best price I could find among the decent pre-bagged coco brands on Amazon was Canna, which used to be the most expensive-now all the second tier brands cost $50+ per bag. I wish I had a local hydro store!


You should try to see if you have a mixing yard near you, you may have to buy a half yard or so but a lot of the time they'll have the "fluffed" coir near me, not sure if it's buffered or not though.


----------



## theSh4rk (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey Guys, Audible has a sale on audio books.
Notable Titles:

Teaming with Microbes: The Organic Gardener's Guide to the Soil Food Web $5.25

Teaming with Nutrients: The Organic Gardener's Guide to Optimizing Plant Nutrition $5.25 

The One-Straw Revolution: An Introduction to Natural Farming $6.30


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 1, 2022)

theSh4rk said:


> Hey Guys, Audible has a sale on audio books.
> Notable Titles:
> 
> Teaming with Microbes: The Organic Gardener's Guide to the Soil Food Web $5.25
> ...


I don't do audio books myself, but Teaming With Microbes is a classic.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 1, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Show us the codes lmao


Deal or no deal, you decide..

50% off code: 50M4IM3L

Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094YCZ9MR

$48 for 100watts of supposedly LM301B diodes..


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Deal or no deal, you decide..
> 
> 50% off code: 50M4IM3L
> 
> ...


I’m fully loaded man. But this is exactly the kinda stuff I look for. If I didn’t just buy those 2 lights last week. I’d grab this right now !!!


----------



## magnetik (Mar 2, 2022)

fwiw I bought those $25-35 Bozily lights posted recently. I had issues with one of the ballasts. When on.. one of them would blink randomly and when off the same one would turn ON. (make sure to check your lights during lights off) I messaged the seller and within a day they requested a picture of the issue which would be difficult. I sent a link to a video and they responded within a day if I wanted compensation or a new power supply. Will update if it goes downhill but pretty impressed with the response so far.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 2, 2022)

magnetik said:


> fwiw I bought those $25-35 Bozily lights posted recently. I had issues with one of the ballasts. When on.. one of them would blink randomly and when off the same one would turn ON. (make sure to check your lights during lights off) I messaged the seller and within a day they requested a picture of the issue which would be difficult. I sent a link to a video and they responded within a day if I wanted compensation or a new power supply. Will update if it goes downhill but pretty impressed with the response so far.


Iv never heard of a light turning on. If your on a timer. That’s your timer. And if you cutting the switch and it still turns on. (Or pulling the plug I dont know if those have a switch) you got a ghost. Timers cut power completely and so does pulling the plug lol. So if it blinks when it’s on. And randomly turns on. I’d check your power source to be safe too.


----------



## magnetik (Mar 2, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Iv never heard of a light turning on. If your on a timer. That’s your timer. And if you cutting the switch and it still turns on. (Or pulling the plug I dont know if those have a switch) you got a ghost. Timers cut power completely and so does pulling the plug lol. So if it blinks when it’s on. And randomly turns on. I’d check your power source to be safe too.


I had no timer on it. It was plugged directly in. I suspect it's the ballasts built in wifi that's the issue. I have fluke meters and lab equipment at my house fwiw so I know somewhat around electrical issues.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 2, 2022)

magnetik said:


> fwiw I bought those $25-35 Bozily lights posted recently. I had issues with


Mines working fine. Maybe the connector to that driver? Using a timer instead of the remote. Maybe i should try my remote timer.


----------



## magnetik (Mar 2, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Mines working fine. Maybe the connector to that driver? Using a timer instead of the remote. Maybe i should try my remote timer.


Yeah I checked connectors first. one works fine and the board works fine when I swap them. I tried to power them up with an extra meanwell ps but the output was like 91v. Having a timer will mitigate turning on randomly since no power will be going to it but still sort of unnerving. I still had issues during lights on with the same power supply. I think the LED's are great though.. esp for the price and think once it's replaced it'll be all good. So far the company has been responsive so that was what I was mainly reporting. Shit happens sometimes.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 2, 2022)

magnetik said:


> I had no timer on it. It was plugged directly in. I suspect it's the ballasts built in wifi that's the issue. I have fluke meters and lab equipment at my house fwiw so I know somewhat around electrical issues.


Wait what? You have it plugged in and it turns on? I’m so lost? Well I’m glad the company is being A+ on there customer service. That’s says a lot about the brand. 
I hope all goes well for ya GL


----------



## magnetik (Mar 2, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Wait what? You have it plugged in and it turns on? I’m so lost? Well I’m glad the company is being A+ on there customer service. That’s says a lot about the brand.
> I hope all goes well for ya GL


yeah that's what was confusing. Was dealing with flickering when the lights were on... then while it was plugged direct and not on... it came on after an hour or so. The main issue is the power supply's have some wifi functions built in and must be borked and flipping things on/off dim/bright... that's my uneducated guess.

I won't continue to clutter up best deals but will follow up either way since companies that step up should be noticed.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 5, 2022)

Garden Plant Tent, FOME PE Plant Tunnel Waterproof Durable Cloche Greenhouse for Plants Outdoor Portable Greenhouses with Two Zipper Doors Backyard Flower Shelter 78.8x39.4x39.4 inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D36S9P1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_N9R98D83EZ2JPQRE7PM2


Reg price: 65.99
Sale price: 26.40 with coupon code + 30% off on Amazon

Edit -- coupon is through vipon

They have bigger ones too.


----------



## xrdamianxr (Mar 5, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Garden Plant Tent, FOME PE Plant Tunnel Waterproof Durable Cloche Greenhouse for Plants Outdoor Portable Greenhouses with Two Zipper Doors Backyard Flower Shelter 78.8x39.4x39.4 inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D36S9P1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_N9R98D83EZ2JPQRE7PM2
> 
> 
> Reg price: 65.99
> ...


Any chance the code is slightly wrong. Not getting it to work on my Amazon. Might have got used up I guess too


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 5, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Any chance the code is slightly wrong. Not getting it to work on my Amazon. Might have got used up I guess too


That is a single use code.


Go to "my vipon .com"(without the spaces) or download their app to get your own code.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 5, 2022)

Price: $17

Code: 50COMBO3

Link: https://amzn.to/3twsJjQ

Note:
"3x 1 liter liquid Organic nutrients"

2.1.6 Grow
5.0.1 Micro
0.5.4 Bloom

Photos:


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> That is a single use code.
> 
> 
> Go to "my vipon .com"(without the spaces) or download their app to get your own code.


Yup, got the 118” 3 door for $31 and change.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 5, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Any chance the code is slightly wrong. Not getting it to work on my Amazon. Might have got used up I guess too


It was just working for me when I posted it. It's from vipon. Now that I look again it has a timer showing 9 hours and 20 minutes so I will check it again in the morning and if it's still dead I'll delete the deal

Edit - thx for clearing it up @Marq1340 and sorry for the confusion guys. Kinda new to the deals stuff


----------



## Stuck27 (Mar 5, 2022)

MAGLONG M2000 with Samsung chip

220W
Code: 6RCW834A
Price: $59.50


----------



## haardx (Mar 6, 2022)

Any of you guys have one of those fancy discount codes for a freeze dryer? Hoping for one of those good discount codes that combines with an already discounted savings. Maybe 50%, 70% savings is preferred. Thanks gang!


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 6, 2022)

Any codes for outdoor cameras?


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 6, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Any codes for outdoor cameras?


Half off code at checkout 3CORIC6K


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091HZ6R6F?m=A2OPDQFZSGOPY


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 7, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Any codes for outdoor cameras?


I've been eyeing this.

Price: $40

Code: 
W9GUEYV7 (If that doesn't work grab a code from "sna gsh out .com") + $10 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3CmqjYR

Note:
Solar powered, 3x 5,000mah batteries(Claims 3 different total compacities for the batteries though),WIFI, Pans, 5MP, Tilts, Motion detection, IP65, supports up to 128GB SD, app

Solar panel should be reachable so you're able to remove snow and debris.

Photos: 



Price: $94.50

Code: 50BTKL3Z 

Link: https://amzn.to/3hKwdtr

Note: 4x cameras, IP66, 6TB max storage, WIFI, app, 

Solar panel should be reachable so you're able to remove snow and debris.

Photos: 



Honorable mentions:


https://amzn.to/3tDl3ft










Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 02/24/2022 05:00AM PST and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to




https://amzn.to/3CkSHdV *VVRF2MP8*


https://amzn.to/3vKUQP4


* 60IKYRRP*
https://amzn.to/3KjZNSX *501GAITM*


https://amzn.to/34kyHeZ


* 50XMG8FD*
https://amzn.to/3hIDHNx *DNVDDNVD*


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2022)

Saw a fawn born in our on our game cam, about 30 yds down as doe was still browsing a few years ago. Pretty awesome.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 7, 2022)

Thx @Marq1340 I got all 5. The 4 pack for my front and back. And the 360 for inside my cage. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Mar 7, 2022)

haardx said:


> Any of you guys have one of those fancy discount codes for a freeze dryer? Hoping for one of those good discount codes that combines with an already discounted savings. Maybe 50%, 70% savings is preferred. Thanks gang!


How'd you get "an already discounted savings"?


----------



## haardx (Mar 7, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> How'd you get "an already discounted savings"?


You know, like the one's amazon has "23% off". Then you go to buy it now and can type in a coupon code to apply a discount code. I was just dickin around. I am aware they're not available like that.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 7, 2022)

haardx said:


> You know, like the one's amazon has "23% off". Then you go to buy it now and can type in a coupon code to apply a discount code. I was just dickin around. I am aware they're not available like that.


Double discounts? Yeah they are. Sometime the codes are on top of amazons clip coupons or % off. Just gotta watch the thread like a hawk. Cause some items have times limits and first come first serves.

hey @Marq1340 Do you know those tents we got few months back still have a code for the 2x2 by small? I’m looking for another veg tent so I can perpetually grow. If not I understand. Still Thank you for the camera codes. I used them both. Much appreciated


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 7, 2022)

haardx said:


> Any of you guys have one of those fancy discount codes for a freeze dryer? Hoping for one of those good discount codes that combines with an already discounted savings. Maybe 50%, 70% savings is preferred. Thanks gang!


Yet to see one with discounts.




DrOgkush said:


> hey @Marq1340 Do you know those tents we got few months back still have a code for the 2x2 by small? I’m looking for another veg tent so I can perpetually grow. If not I understand. Still Thank you for the camera codes. I used them both. Much appreciated


Yeah, that's a dead deal far as I know of.

Discounted tent deals are far and in between. You have to almost buy them when they show up even if you don't need them at the time. Lol.


----------



## perramas (Mar 8, 2022)

@DrOgkush You can make a cheapo DIY tent with PVC pipe and Panda film or for a little more you can get some good Mylar Film. You should be able to find DIY videos or a site somewhere on the internets if you need tips.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 9, 2022)

perramas said:


> @DrOgkush You can make a cheapo DIY tent with PVC pipe and Panda film or for a little more you can get some good Mylar Film. You should be able to find DIY videos or a site somewhere on the internets if you need tips.


Yeah. Iv made them in the past. I’m not the best at grabbing material. I buy stuff I don’t need and usually end up cutting corners. Plus. If that was the case. I’d just convert one of the closets in my house to a grow area. I just rather buy a pre fab and pretty much ‘plug and play’


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 9, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah. Iv made them in the past. I’m not the best at grabbing material. I buy stuff I don’t need and usually end up cutting corners. Plus. If that was the case. I’d just convert one of the closets in my house to a grow area. I just rather buy a pre fab and pretty much ‘plug and play’


If you come across a good deal please post it up, I'm hunting for a 5x5 or a 4x8 for a cheaper price to upgrade to a bigger space. Thanks.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> If you come across a good deal please post it up, I'm hunting for a 5x5 or a 4x8 for a cheaper price to upgrade to a bigger space. Thanks.


This guy…. Welcome to the thread. Lmao


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Ok, well good luck with your tent search anyway and glad I helped you start your day out with a laugh.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 10, 2022)

Anyone go back to the first page of this by mistake and be shocked by what you were using in 2009?


----------



## theSh4rk (Mar 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> If you come across a good deal please post it up, I'm hunting for a 5x5 or a 4x8 for a cheaper price to upgrade to a bigger space. Thanks.


Currently on lightning deals on Amazon 

Zazzy Hydroponic Grow Tent, 60"x60"x78" Heavy Duty Dark Room Grow Tent $118.99

Zazzy Grow Tent, 96“X48 X78 Plant Growing Tents 600D $144.49

I wouldn't advise cheap grow tents especially in this large size but sometimes it is what it is. AC Infinity tents are reasonably priced and they have coupons floating around.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks so much. I'm waffling between the AC Infinity and a Mars 5x5 right now on Amazon. I saw that Zazzy but I'm in and out so much and clumsy so I'm afraid I'd tear it up in a year. I figured the other two would be middle of the road and affordable. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Johiem (Mar 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Thanks so much. I'm waffling between the AC Infinity and a Mars 5x5 right now on Amazon. I saw that Zazzy but I'm in and out so much and clumsy so I'm afraid I'd tear it up in a year. I figured the other two would be middle of the road and affordable. I really appreciate the help.


My Zazzy 4x4 is great. I'm opening and closing the zipper 2-3 times a day. I'm always bothering the girls.


----------



## unreal1 (Mar 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Thanks so much. I'm waffling between the AC Infinity and a Mars 5x5 right now on Amazon. I saw that Zazzy but I'm in and out so much and clumsy so I'm afraid I'd tear it up in a year. I figured the other two would be middle of the road and affordable. I really appreciate the help.


I have had good luck with the Zazzy also. Zippers have held up extremely well


----------



## 1dude1seed (Mar 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Thanks so much. I'm waffling between the AC Infinity and a Mars 5x5 right now on Amazon. I saw that Zazzy but I'm in and out so much and clumsy so I'm afraid I'd tear it up in a year. I figured the other two would be middle of the road and affordable. I really appreciate the help.


I have a Mars Hydro tent and an AC Infinity tent. Out of those two, the AC Infinity tent is superior IMO. The mars tent isn’t bad, still a good tent.

And according to two other users above me, the Zazzy is a good tent as well. Looks like you can’t go wrong either way!

My opinion is favored towards the AC Infinity tent due to the mounting plate on the front. I run their exhaust fans and that plate makes mounting the controllers easy. Plus it looks good with the plate and controller mounted.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 10, 2022)

1dude1seed said:


> I have a Mars Hydro tent and an AC Infinity tent. Out of those two, the AC Infinity tent is superior IMO. The mars tent isn’t bad, still a good tent.
> 
> And according to two other users above me, the Zazzy is a good tent as well. Looks like you can’t go wrong either way!
> 
> My opinion is favored towards the AC Infinity tent due to the mounting plate on the front. I run their exhaust fans and that plate makes mounting the controllers easy. Plus it looks good with the plate and controller mounted.


I have their 2x4. Great tent! Then I have a off brand one as well. But it’s not bad. I wanna try the ac infinity lights!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Johiem said:


> My Zazzy 4x4 is great. I'm opening and closing the zipper 2-3 times a day. I'm always bothering the girls.


That's good to know, Amazon reviews are always hard to believe. You don't know who works for someone and might have a biased review. I will have to give them another look since the zipper was my biggest concern with a really cheap (dollar wise) tent. Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## Jay Unity (Mar 10, 2022)

Some coupons on Baylabs lights. Look pretty nice. I've messaged to find out more details on specs. Ads state Samsung and Osram with mean well driver.
$147 for 4 bar 250w
$315 for 6 bar 480w
$476 for 8 bar 720w


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09QM13PXY/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?smid=A3TY5VZHJ44GWV&psc=1


----------



## Blazin Budz (Mar 12, 2022)

Found this seller on instagram. Prices are great. Looks like an alibaba seller shipped everything to a warehouse in the USA and is selling them from there. Not sure of the legitimacy but ive ordered stuff from sellers ive found like this before and its always came through. I always use my American Express card just in case I have to dispute for a refund. I have not tried this seller though so order at your own risk.


----------



## Jay Unity (Mar 12, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> Looks like an alibaba seller shipped everything to a warehouse in the USA and is selling them from there.


Alibaba sellers with US warehouses, and manufacturers in general, are popping up like flys on sh!t. I'd imagine that's pretty bad for US lighting manufactors but great for all of us who can't afford their inflated prices. If prices continue to fall the way they have over the last few years I'm going to have to fill my yard with solar panels lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Missed this deal like 4x times in a row.
> Price: $15.50
> 
> Code: 50OFLIMT
> ...


$14.84
Code: 45OFFLIM


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.50-8
> 
> Code: clip 50% coupon
> 
> ...


3 gallons $8.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2022)

Price: $4.47

Code: 50CQKDAU

Link: https://amzn.to/3MPCeDm

Note:
10x 5 gallon 


Photos:


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $4.47
> 
> Code: 50CQKDAU
> 
> ...


Dang it says out of stock lol

Yall are savage i was 15 mins late


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2022)

Price: $124

Code: 40948JUC

Link: https://amzn.to/3q1CsxM

Note:
"Samsung lm301b", meanwell driver, 200 watts. Build is modular (check photo #1)


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 13, 2022)

Price: $19.49

Code: XKSFSNLU

Link: https://amzn.to/3tQQ3sQ

Note:
60 watts.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $17
> 
> Code: 50COMBO3
> 
> ...


50COMBO


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2022)

Photone App, light meter from iPhone, $4.95 mo, $25 a year. Couldn’t afford not to when setting new lights.


----------



## Jay Unity (Mar 14, 2022)

Decent looking deal for a 36x36x72
$60 with %50 coupon.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09R9TJ474/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=AXS79UBZZVW3R&psc=1


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 14, 2022)

$80 coupon.

500 watts for treefiddy.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CHCH41J/ref=syn_sd_onsite_desktop_401?psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $4.47
> 
> Code: 50CQKDAU
> 
> ...


Code works for 50% off. $8 coupon not available.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 14, 2022)

Price: $14

Code: Sale

Link: https://amzn.to/3tTFs0d

Note:
1 gallon 5-1-1 Fish emulsion


Photos:


----------



## rootforme (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm not sure how I feel about this








Plant Benders- Increase your plants yield.


Our Plant Benders can double the output of your Plant and increase your gardens efficiency. Guaranteed.




engineeredessentials.com


----------



## Jay Unity (Mar 14, 2022)

@Marq1340 You are mighty hard on the pocket buddy. Appreciate you. Have picked up alot of stuff that I've been needing for a while now. This thread is really the main reason I joined this forum. 

Just an FYI this promo is stackable. 



Marq1340 said:


> Price: $19.49
> 
> Code: XKSFSNLU
> 
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tQQ3sQ


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> @Marq1340 You are mighty hard on the pocket buddy. Appreciate you. Have picked up alot of stuff that I've been needing for a while now. This thread is really the main reason I joined this forum.
> 
> Just an FYI this promo is stackable.


I try.


I've been meaning to add a line that let people know whether there's a quality limit or not. Thanks.


----------



## ThisBudIsForYou (Mar 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $19.49
> 
> Code: XKSFSNLU
> 
> ...


This one doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## ThisBudIsForYou (Mar 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $124
> 
> Code: 40948JUC
> 
> ...


Thanks, went with this one. The modular design may come in handy, not sure which way I'll use it yet.

Warning:
Do not buy these lights:
SZHLUX Grow Light 4ft 140W... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JLJ3D6Y?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I just got 2 of the 4' lights in today, neither powered on at all and one of them started smoking.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 16, 2022)

ThisBudIsForYou said:


> Thanks, went with this one. The modular design may come in handy, not sure which way I'll use it yet.
> 
> Warning:
> Do not buy these lights:
> ...


Rememer getting a few of these damn near free, never used one though.

Return it asap and get your money back.


ThisBudIsForYou said:


> This one doesn't seem to work anymore.


Usually codes expire 1-3 days after I post them.


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Rememer getting a few of these damn near free, never used one though.
> 
> Return it asap and get your money back.
> 
> Usually codes expire 1-3 days after I post them.


Been using 4 of them for 12 hours/day for the past 6 months with no issues. I remember paying only $15 for all 4 of them last summer. Good deal.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 16, 2022)

ThisBudIsForYou said:


> Thanks, went with this one. The modular design may come in handy, not sure which way I'll use it yet.
> 
> Warning:
> Do not buy these lights:
> ...


I bought 10 packs of the Szhlux lights and all worked well. I guess mileage varies.
At $70 for 10 packs (20 lights) I could pass it up.


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 17, 2022)

Sharper Image 12" bar fan only $15 at Bed Bath & Beyond. 



Always been priced around $30 in the past. Plus the warranty is under Vornado.


----------



## CoronaWeed (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a 3d printer, you can buy this dudes STL. I did and use them on all my plants - having your own 3d printer is key though as you can resize them. I believe I resized down a little bit as well as up for when they are larger. I like to start them young. I also like the ability to change the angle of them to ease them into a direction if they have a stiff stalk. I add them through out the grow. I guess similar to a net but without the net to guide them? 

Just my $0.02 though.









Adjustable LST plant bender + regular clip


Low stress training clips that let you adjust the angle and bend your plant to 90 ° or more in multiple steps. Change the Shape of Plants and allow more light and airflow The hole in the center of the clip let you tie it down if needed. The design is really strong but light ( less than 5g)...




cults3d.com





*Edit - Oh and even though they say reusable, I lose a couple each grow as the stalks eventually grow so fat, they bust the plastic part by harvest. Usually just a couple of the ones I put on the first 4 branches after topping.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 18, 2022)

Is that something everyone has now? I sure as hell don’t lol.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2022)

Got a roll of garden ties, drilled holes around top of the containers, LST!

Over ten years on this hill.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 18, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/4500W-White-Wideband-Spectrums-Flower/dp/B084H6YGBP





https://www.amazon.com/WhiteRose-LED-Grow-Light-Hydroponic/dp/B0829M4BM4


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> https://www.amazon.com/4500W-White-Wideband-Spectrums-Flower/dp/B084H6YGBP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just looks like their regular price ?


----------



## 1dude1seed (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> https://www.amazon.com/4500W-White-Wideband-Spectrums-Flower/dp/B084H6YGBP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you acquire these lights from this thread with a discount? If so, is this your way of showing that they did good? If so, I like what I see!


----------



## rootforme (Mar 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It just looks like their regular price ?


Yes but easily half the price by comparison with just about most manufactures. Nobody is noticing these lights but they work very well and are extremely affordable.


----------



## 3rst (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Yes but easily half the price by comparison with just about most manufactures. Nobody is noticing these lights but they work very well and are extremely affordable.


I think you might be missing the point of this thread? I wouldn't buy those lights at that price, even if they grow good bud.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 18, 2022)

3rst said:


> I think you might be missing the point of this thread? I wouldn't buy those lights at that price, even if they grow good bud.


So if you wouldn't pay half price for great lights because that's too expensive what to god are you running?? CFL's?


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Yes but easily half the price by comparison with just about most manufactures. Nobody is noticing these lights but they work very well and are extremely affordable.


Not hating but I wouldn't pay more than $150-200 for that light. And honestly I personally wouldn't pay more than $100


----------



## Gumdrawp (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> So if you wouldn't pay half price for great lights because that's too expensive what to god are you running?? CFL's?


That's the same that I paid for my 730w fixtures and they have 301b and detachable meanwell drivers, it's not a bad deal, but it's also nothing special.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 18, 2022)

Gumdrawp said:


> That's the same that I paid for my 730w fixtures and they have 301b and detachable meanwell drivers, it's not a bad deal, but it's also nothing special.


The 6 bar is 780 watts and has larger LEDs than the Samsung 301b which I've used as well.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 18, 2022)

rootforme said:


> The 6 bar is 780 watts and has larger LEDs than the Samsung 301b which I've used as well.


Do you have any info on those diodes. I see where they say they are larger than Samsung's but if they are less efficient you're getting less light


----------



## ChongMaBong (Mar 18, 2022)

Hlg 25% off for you lucky US people


----------



## Tracker (Mar 18, 2022)

@rootforme I appreciate the effort to post any good deals you find here. I know what the other peeps are talking about with the super low discount codes, for which I too am a sucker, but I appreciate any good deals you think you find.


----------



## SBBCal (Mar 18, 2022)

HLG 25% off - add to cart to see the discounts. Up to $400 off . Looks like prices may have been inflated before the sale... 






Horticulture Lighting Group Premium LED Grow Lights for Agriculture


Premiere high end indoor gardening LED grow lights for hobbyists & professionals looking to remove HPS & lower electricity costs by 60% while increasing yields.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> HLG 25% off - add to cart to see the discounts. Up to $400 off . Looks like prices may have been inflated before the sale...
> View attachment 5104082
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. Temptation strikes again, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)

Couldn't resist, and ordered 2 UVA lights from HLG.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Mar 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Couldn't resist, and ordered 2 UVA lights from HLG.


Brilliant at least someone getting something enjoy.


----------



## Heirlooms88 (Mar 20, 2022)

Is there a hlg australian sale or code? Or is it only ever sales in the us?


----------



## flyawayclyde (Mar 20, 2022)

Hello ya'll 
First I do have to say what a wonderful community we all have here, so much knowledge, and experience.
Back in the day, I learned everything I knew from a book.... Now can just come here and ask just about any question you want.
I need some help please to find a LED Driver, for my next indoor.
I am looking for a code, or an absolutely stellar deal on an LED driver for this new build. 
1.4mah Constant current, 480watts+/-,48-54volts, US shipping.
*HLG-480H-C1400AB* 
The above is what I am looking for.
Thank you all in advance for your help.
Flyaway


----------



## 3rst (Mar 20, 2022)

ChongMaBong said:


> Brilliant at least someone getting something enjoy.


more QB 69 for me


----------



## flyawayclyde (Mar 21, 2022)

Does anyone have a code for DigiKey?
Any little bit helps.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 22, 2022)

Combine the two deals from post #6,817 and #6,818 for an extra 10% off
Price: $62.47

Code: Clip $40 and 50% coupons.

Link:


https://amzn.to/3ioIB2v




https://amzn.to/3N4f3FL


Note:
Must add both items to your cart.
Each light claims to be 100 watts each.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 22, 2022)

Price: $39.49

Code: clip 50% coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3CZEgwl

Note:
100 watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 22, 2022)

Price: $29.98

Code: Clip $40 coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3iozuPt

Note:
100 watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 22, 2022)

Price: $29.99-65

Code: Redeem/clip 50% off coupon.

Link:
105 watt light
100-220 watt light
Note:
"100 watts - 220 watts"



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 22, 2022)

Price: $26.67

Code: *GRJHPQVL* + clip 20% off coupon

Link:


https://amzn.to/3indBAd


Note:
6.5L, top filled, cool mist.



Photos:


----------



## resinhead (Mar 22, 2022)

Lightning deal 
$15 Light meter


https://www.amazon.com/ALPTHY-Illuminance-Handheld-Temperature-Indication/dp/B08R8F46J8


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Blumat Tropf Medium Box Kit - Automatic Irrigation for Up To 12 Plants (12 Pack), Water Up to 12 Plants | Garden, Patio, Hanging Baskets, Raised Bed, Greenhouse | Sustainable Outdoor Irrigation System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PXHY3A/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_YRW88EDWK73W64WZ0D30

24% off right now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 22, 2022)

Price: $45

Code: 50PO2UXU

Link: https://amzn.to/3IB8tTw

Note:
"100 watts, Samsung LM281B diodes."


Photos:


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2022)

These days a person can begin growing with LED Boards for the cost of a Ushio or Hortilux HPS bulb.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> These days a person can begin growing with LED Boards for the cost of a Ushio or Hortilux HPS bulb.


Thankgod!


----------



## flyawayclyde (Mar 23, 2022)

Does anyone have a check out code for Arrow electronics?


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 23, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $26.67
> 
> Code: *GRJHPQVL* + clip 20% off coupon
> 
> ...


If anyone is draining from a dehumidifier this is the unit you want, auto top off your humidifier


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 23, 2022)

Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $8. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $10. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 5106659


Great price


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 23, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $8. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 5106659


Those thin clear ones iv been using for years. 
1 buck. Well 1.25 now. But still. I haven had any problems with them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Those thin clear ones iv been using for years.
> 1 buck. Well 1.25 now. But still. I haven had any problems with them.


Then you aren’t doing it right 
I step on the edges or place the pot not in center and squish


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Those thin clear ones iv been using for years.
> 1 buck. Well 1.25 now. But still. I haven had any problems with them.


$1.25 ain't bad. Lowe's has em for $2. But some other places are taking inflation a bit too far...



Edit: Ace is okay sometimes. I just bought a couple 3.8 cu.ft. bales of Pro-Mix HP for $29.99 each.


----------



## resinhead (Mar 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Then you aren’t doing it right
> I step on the edges or place the pot not in center and squish


The clear ones crack and are a waste of $ from my experience. I’ve even bought new ones that leaked.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 23, 2022)

Paid 60 bucks for these. Thanks bargains thread! They are great little veggers


----------



## ComfortCreator (Mar 23, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $8. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 5106659


Thank you! I got a half dozen always good to have


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Thank you! I got a half dozen always good to have


Ditto


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 24, 2022)

Anyone still use HPS fixtures?
Price: $2-8.20

Code: 608NXFQV + clip 20% off coupon (80% off)

Link: https://amzn.to/3ICnpB0

Note:
400w igrowtek HPS bulbs.


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scales

Price: $6.49

Code: Code will add automatically, just clip the 5% coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3JABLCZ

Note:



Photos:


----------



## fatAngel (Mar 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone still use HPS fixtures?
> Price: $2-8.20
> 
> Code: 608NXFQV + clip 20% off coupon (80% off)
> ...


Thank you so much for this


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone still use HPS fixtures?
> Price: $2-8.20
> 
> Code: 608NXFQV + clip 20% off coupon (80% off)
> ...


Scooped up a 4 pack of the MH 

Thanks marq


----------



## Hands On (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 24, 2022)

No-till people will cringe

Price: $4.75

Code: 75IC4HS8

Link: https://amzn.to/3tBca7n

Note:
Garden Auger drill head.


Photos:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No-till people will cringe
> 
> Price: $4.75
> 
> ...


Expired


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Expired


Worked for me an hour ago. I'll check again later.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Worked for me an hour ago. I'll check again later.


No biggie


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 24, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $8. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 5106659


Have you used these? Are they pretty thick & durable?


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 24, 2022)

Dreminen169 said:


> Have you used these? Are they pretty thick & durable?


Unfortunately, I won't receive them until Sunday


----------



## resinhead (Mar 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone still use HPS fixtures?
> Price: $2-8.20
> 
> Code: 608NXFQV + clip 20% off coupon (80% off)
> ...



Hortilux only since day 1 !


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No-till people will cringe
> 
> Price: $4.75
> 
> ...


That’s money! Even if I can’t get the deal. I’m still buying one today


----------



## SBBCal (Mar 25, 2022)

RapidLED 50% off--600w 








FM660


Affordable LED Lighting for Growers and Makers. Build your own high quality LED lights using name brand parts at an affordable price. Minimal knowledge required.




rapidled.com




30% off - 85w supplemental- code: CORE30








Core85 LED Bar


.




rapidled.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 25, 2022)

@Herb & Suds @DrOgkush 
Biggest discount I saw was 96% off but they are expiring within the hour for whatever reason.(May just be a limit)
Price: $7.20

Code: 60VLQ3IE

Link: https://amzn.to/3tFaU38

Note:
3”x12” Auger Drill Bit for Planting Upgraded Solid Shaft Triangle Bit Garden Plant Flower Bulb Auger Rapid Planter Bedding Plant Auger for 3/8" Hex Drive Drill Earth Auger Drill Fence Post Hole Digger



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 26, 2022)

Price: $9

Code: Automatically applies

Link: https://amzn.to/3tI9RPW

Note:
2x garden Auger Drill Bit for Planting 3"(D)x12"(L) and 1.6"(D)x9"(L).


Photos:


----------



## resinhead (Mar 26, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> @Herb & Suds @DrOgkush
> Biggest discount I saw was 96% off but they are expiring within the hour for whatever reason.(May just be a limit)
> Price: $7.20
> 
> ...





No go on the code this morning


----------



## resinhead (Mar 26, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $9
> 
> Code: Automatically applies
> 
> ...




Better Deal! $10 for two! This deal worked for me! Thank you very much once again Marq!


----------



## ComfortCreator (Mar 26, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Thank you! I got a half dozen always good to have


Quality is very good. Single molded piece, thick, has skid protection on bottom that also provides structure. Not quite as nice as the big green saucers but fine. Should last several cycles.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 27, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $8. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 5106659


Ok
This must have been a low inventory item or a advertising scam
Ordered and paid for six notified today shipment of 1 is out for delivery 
They also changed my cost to reflect ordering one


----------



## resinhead (Mar 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ok
> This must have been a low inventory item or a advertising scam
> Ordered and paid for six notified today shipment of 1 is out for delivery
> They also changed my cost to reflect ordering one


Wow! Sorry that happened to you. Those really are pricey. The guys at the local grow store told me to expect prices on everything to go up soon. That was a little over a month ago.
The thick green saucers I invested in a few years ago… I’m expecting to get at least ten more years out of them. I just soak them and scrub the scale off after each run. They haven’t lost any integrity that I’ve noticed.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2022)

Put castings in it and bubble away


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 27, 2022)

@Marq1340 Thanks for all you do, it's much appreciated my friend  




Marq1340 said:


> Price: $9
> 
> Code: Automatically applies
> 
> ...


----------



## sportyridr (Mar 28, 2022)

I was able to get the 220w light a couple pages back for $65 which was 50% off...wish I had found this thread a few years back  Will be here tomorrow 

Thanks for keeping this thread going!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 28, 2022)

sportyridr said:


> I was able to get the 220w light a couple pages back for $65 which was 50% off...wish I had found this thread a few years back  Will be here tomorrow
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread going!!!


Some prolly expired. You need to catch them as the go. Some even expire within the hour


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Scales
> 
> Price: $6.49
> 
> ...




not a bad little scale, reminds me of high school. needs a slight cal


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 28, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5109542
> 
> not a bad little scale, reminds me of high school. needs a slight cal


I got the silver model without the flip top. Pretty slick for 6 dollar


----------



## Johiem (Mar 28, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5109542
> 
> not a bad little scale, reminds me of high school. needs a slight cal


Mine like that did fine till gravity decided to introduce it to concrete. Was never right again.


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 29, 2022)

100 curtain clips $4.98 (no code required) on Amazon. Perfect for LST with fabric pots. Only 1 left in stock, supposedly.


----------



## Johiem (Mar 29, 2022)

I just use binder clips, I asked my wife to get me a box... and she ordered 3 boxes. Each box holds a gross. I love it when she tries to help. I think it was 3.99 a gross.


----------



## yinyang814 (Mar 29, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I just use binder clips, I asked my wife to get me a box... and she ordered 3 boxes. Each box holds a gross. I love it when she tries to help. I think it was 3.99 a gross.


I switched from binder clips to these and never looked back. The teeth grip the fabric perfectly, so no slipping at all.


----------



## Stuck27 (Mar 29, 2022)

For all my fellow Canadian buds..

Drying rack 14.79


Discount code VVCC-PB8STB-2XXTAN


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2022)

Elevated Lighting running 25% off several excellent lights. Spring Sale


----------



## Marq1340 (Mar 31, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Anyone still use HPS fixtures?
> Price: $2-8.20
> 
> Code: 608NXFQV + clip 20% off coupon (80% off)
> ...


Code: 50HID400W + 20% off coupon = 70% off


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 31, 2022)

120w LED on Newegg - 40$








WhiteRose 2000W Led Grow Light Full Spectrum for All Indoor Plant Veg 3500K Hydro Lamp IP60 Waterproof - Newegg.com


Buy WhiteRose 2000W Led Grow Light Full Spectrum for All Indoor Plant Veg 3500K Hydro Lamp IP60 Waterproof with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Missed this deal like 4x times in a row.
> Price: $15.50
> 
> Code: 50OFLIMT
> ...


Price: $13.49

Code: 50PRODIS


----------



## Jamie0715 (Apr 1, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $13.49
> 
> Code: 50PRODIS


finally thank you!!! this code is working as on 6:37am est


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2022)

65-105% off(aka free)
Price: $0-42.50

Code: 65WYNU5Q + clip 10-40% off coupon (Or just go through the link and clip coupons in cart)

Link: https://amzn.to/3LyaIJg

Note:



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> 65-105% off(aka free)
> Price: $
> 
> Code: 65WYNU5Q + clip 10-40% off coupon (Or just go through the link and clip coupons in cart)
> ...


I tried to post this as fast as possible but the third light(the free one) has already sold out.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 1, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> 65-105% off(aka free)
> Price: $0-42.50
> 
> Code: 65WYNU5Q + clip 10-40% off coupon (Or just go through the link and clip coupons in cart)
> ...


Update: Coupons no longer available, 65% off still works on the two remaining lights.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 2, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No-till people will cringe
> 
> Price: $4.75
> 
> ...


Price: $4.94

Code: 74SOA915


----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 2, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Go-Pro 14" saucer is only $3.99 on Amazon. Went to all the hardware stores in my area yesterday and found that anything above 12" was over $8. Besides those really thin, clear ones. Ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 5106659


As my search for affordable saucers continues, I came across these bad boys at Wal-Mart for $2.98 each. These have a 16 inch diameter and are slightly thicker and more rigid than the Gro-Pro ones I previously linked above. I didn't see these anywhere on their website so they might only be available in-store. I've included the Brickseek link below for checking on local inventory. I think these are a better value.





https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=636597540


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 2, 2022)

Price: $49.40

Code: 50CMH3152P
(50% off)
Link: https://amzn.to/3uIPCAY

Note:
315W Ceramic Metal Halide Grow Bulb CCT 4200K


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 4, 2022)

Price: $23.66

Code: 506Q9GE9 + 15% coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/3LBxj7R

Note:
3x 4 foot T8 light fixtures equaling 180 watts total (60 watts each fixture)


Photos:


----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 4, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> As my search for affordable saucers continues, I came across these bad boys at Wal-Mart for $2.98 each. These have a 16 inch diameter and are slightly thicker and more rigid than the Gro-Pro ones I previously linked above. I didn't see these anywhere on their website so they might only be available in-store. I've included the Brickseek link below for checking on local inventory. I think these are a better value.
> 
> View attachment 5112128
> 
> ...


Looks like Academy Sports & Outdoors has this 16" platter available online for $2.49/piece in several color options. Free shipping on orders over $35, otherwise it's only $5 for ground. So far, this is the best deal I've found for 16 inch saucers.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Looks like Academy Sports & Outdoors has this 16" platter available online for $2.49/piece in several color options. Free shipping on orders over $35, otherwise it's only $5 for ground. So far, this is the best deal I've found for 16 inch saucers.
> View attachment 5112987


Mmmmm love me a crawfish boil.

I wonder how durable these are.


----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 4, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Mmmmm love me a crawfish boil.
> 
> I wonder how durable these are.


They feel more durable than those Gro-Pro ones I previously linked.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 6, 2022)

who got deals on 25 lb bags of Jacks 5-12-26? Jacks website wants to charge me $250 to ship to Hawaii.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 6, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> who got deals on 25 lb bags of Jacks 5-12-26? Jacks website wants to charge me $250 to ship to Hawaii.


Search on Amazon for "jacks 5-12-26 25lb". There was one option for $121 that included free shipping (to me in OK).


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 6, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Search on Amazon for "jacks 5-12-26 25lb". There was one option for $121 that included free shipping (to me in OK).


I’ve been keeping an eye out on Amazon but they don’t like delivering to Hawaii.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't often get to post here but if you're looking for clone/ seedling lights i thought these looked promising. Maybe even a mushroom light? 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082PJJC8S/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_REEBKN0RX02YTQFEDG49?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 8, 2022)

Vivosun 12% off all products- code: WEEK 15 






Love What You Grow | VIVOSUN


VIVOSUN Hydroponic Store provides you the Premium Hydroponics Equipments and services for indoor growing.




vivosun.com


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 8, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> who got deals on 25 lb bags of Jacks 5-12-26?











TOP SELLER PART A Jacks J.R. Peters Jack's 5-12-26 Part A 25lb Bag 05-12-26


Designed as a base foundation for hydroponic growing. It can be manipulated in such a manner as to provide virtually any combination of nutrient levels desired. Should be used in combination with the 15-0-0 Calcium Nitrate in a two-part system.




growgreenmi.com


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 8, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> TOP SELLER PART A Jacks J.R. Peters Jack's 5-12-26 Part A 25lb Bag 05-12-26
> 
> 
> Designed as a base foundation for hydroponic growing. It can be manipulated in such a manner as to provide virtually any combination of nutrient levels desired. Should be used in combination with the 15-0-0 Calcium Nitrate in a two-part system.
> ...


They won’t ship to hawaii unfortunately


----------



## yinyang814 (Apr 8, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> They won’t ship to hawaii unfortunately


Ever consider MegaCrop Part A? I think Greenleaf ships to Hawaii


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 9, 2022)

$10 off an Amazon pickup order.(From an Amazon locker or Home Depot or something)

Use code 10OFFPICKUP or 10PICKUPCODE.

(Not sure if there's a minimum but I used it on red wigglers shipped by Amazon)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 9, 2022)

Just got a trim bowl Trimming Tray with Mesh Pollen Sieve, 2-in-1 Herb Collector, Including Pollen Sieve and Dry Herb Harvesting Accessories. Used for Pruning and harvesting Herbs and Pollen. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09PD5WZ78/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_HB5KM4W1PBBJBTM9TP67?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1. Beats the cardboard box and old bubble bag I was using


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 9, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> who got deals on 25 lb bags of Jacks 5-12-26? Jacks website wants to charge me $250 to ship to Hawaii.


Jacks Hydroponic 5-12-26 Part A Fertilizer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CWXTJ6X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_766BY0V5CYKAXGZHG34S 

It’s $121 but free shipping. Probably more economical to go with organics somewhere like that, shipping costs always gonna get ya.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 9, 2022)

Also just ordered this https://www.dynavap.com/dynashop/special-deals/welcome-kit-bb3/ hopefully I like it better than the other dry herb vapes I’ve tried. If not I can probably sell it to someone at the crack brothel down the street cause it looks like a fancy ass crack pipe.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Just got a trim bowl Trimming Tray with Mesh Pollen Sieve, 2-in-1 Herb Collector, Including Pollen Sieve and Dry Herb Harvesting Accessories. Used for Pruning and harvesting Herbs and Pollen. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09PD5WZ78/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_HB5KM4W1PBBJBTM9TP67?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1. Beats the cardboard box and old bubble bag I was using


It may beat them, but it's small. I already have that exact one. My only complaint is it's easy to shake some material over the edge but other than that it's doing well.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 9, 2022)

Johiem said:


> It may beat them, but it's small. I already have that exact one. My only complaint is it's easy to shake some material over the edge but other than that it's doing well.


Yeah, I’m gonna be using most of my kief for edibles so a little plant matters not much bother.


----------



## Kerowacked (Apr 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Just got a trim bowl Trimming Tray with Mesh Pollen Sieve, 2-in-1 Herb Collector, Including Pollen Sieve and Dry Herb Harvesting Accessories. Used for Pruning and harvesting Herbs and Pollen. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09PD5WZ78/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_HB5KM4W1PBBJBTM9TP67?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1. Beats the cardboard box and old bubble bag I was using


48 micron, hmmmmm


----------



## Johiem (Apr 9, 2022)

Does well enough, but don't expect too much it is really a flour sifter. And no I don't trim over it. I use mine to dry sift my trim.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Also just ordered this https://www.dynavap.com/dynashop/special-deals/welcome-kit-bb3/ hopefully I like it better than the other dry herb vapes I’ve tried. If not I can probably sell it to someone at the crack brothel down the street cause it looks like a fancy ass crack pipe.


Those make for a really good dry herb hit. Using an induction heater makes all the difference though; it's hard to get it just right with a torch.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 9, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> 48 micron, hmmmmmView attachment 5115640


Yeah it’s not, it’s literally just like fine window screen mesh, not a big deal though, I don’t get why mfs lie about perfectly serviceable kit.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 9, 2022)

I both love and hate this thread!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hawg Wild said:


> Those make for a really good dry herb hit. Using an induction heater makes all the difference though; it's hard to get it just right with a torch.


I figured that was the case, I just need to figure out how to make one or find a knockoff cause I’m not dropping $130 on their cheapest one.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I figured that was the case, I just need to figure out how to make one or find a knockoff cause I’m not dropping $130 on their cheapest one.


I use this. It's a little annoying because of the way it cycles (made for a specific dental instrument) but it works. I got a little glass piece from somewhere (I'll try to look it up) that fits perfectly in the hole; and that's what you stick the DynaVap in. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0114AD8TO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I figured that was the case, I just need to figure out how to make one or find a knockoff cause I’m not dropping $130 on their cheapest one.


This is the glass piece to stick in the heater https://www.ddavemods.com/store/p73/The_IH_(Induction_Heater)_Hands-Free_Mod.html


----------



## Kerowacked (Apr 9, 2022)

Just got one, i like the single probe. A basic soil essential.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PTLGKSQ/ref=cm_cr_srp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 10, 2022)

Just ordered these 10 pack, 10 gallon $25
TOMVYTER 10 Gallon Grow Bags 10 Pack Smart Planting Pots, Aeration Fabric Pots 300G Thickened Non-Woven Plant Grow Bag with Handles https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08SWCY2YH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JC006TG60Q7ET8B78E3G


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hawg Wild said:


> This is the glass piece to stick in the heater https://www.ddavemods.com/store/p73/The_IH_(Induction_Heater)_Hands-Free_Mod.html



Might give that a shot, wonder if it’d work with a car lighter


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2022)

Bamboo Skewers $1 anywhere, best moisture checker ever. Poke to bottom and give it a spin, see it it’s wet.


----------



## BlandMeow (Apr 10, 2022)

Vivosun inline fan w/controller and carbon filter lightening deal. Multiple size options.

Limited-time deal: VIVOSUN 4 Inch 203 CFM Inline Fan with Speed Controller and Leather Sheath, 4 Inch Carbon Filter and 8 Feet of Ducting, Air Filtration Combo for Grow Tent Ventilation https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFRNPR8/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_dl_SDXH6H3DS9683AQJEJ8D?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 10, 2022)

Price: $18-44

Code: No code. Add one cooler and one of each fan(if available) while the lightning deal is on(currently sitting at 90% complete.

Link:

Evaporator cooler - https://amzn.to/3Kw79mS


Fan#1 - https://amzn.to/3O0iuxB
Fan#2 - https://amzn.to/3urk57K
Fan#3 - https://amzn.to/3jri0Tg

Note:



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 10, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18-44
> 
> Code: No code. Add one cooler and one of each fan(if available) while the lightning seal is on(currently sitting at 90% complete.
> 
> ...


Idk how useful or effective this thing is but worse case I sell it for a few bucks and keep the fans.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $18-44
> 
> Code: No code. Add one cooler and one of each fan(if available) while the lightning seal is on(currently sitting at 90% complete.
> 
> ...


The 3'rd fan is unavailable now. So the cooler and 2 fans would be $42. Still a decent deal, but not nearly as good as you got. Keep it up,


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 11, 2022)

USA deals also:





Up to 28% off!! — INKBIRD Weekly Deals


INKBIRD 7-Day Deal & Lightning Deal are available on Amazon now. Kindly check out deals if you're looking for an INKBIRD product. Amazon Canada 7-Day Deal ITC-308 Temp Controller - 15% off deal price: CA$42.07 https://amzn.to/3wZKACW INK-IFT01 Infrared Thermometer - 25% off deal price...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> $10 off an Amazon pickup order.(From an Amazon locker or Home Depot or something)
> 
> Use code 10OFFPICKUP or 10PICKUPCODE.
> 
> (Not sure if there's a minimum but I used it on red wigglers shipped by Amazon)


Must be sold and shipped by amazon.com***

Also try code *TRYPICKUP*


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 12, 2022)

Price: $32

Code: 709VDNSQ + clip 10% off (80% off)

Link: https://amzn.to/3juXalO

Note: Claims to use meanwell driver, and Samsung lm301 diodes.



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 12, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98
> 
> Code: FXVS86D6 + clip $20 off
> 
> ...


$118 on lightning deal


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 12, 2022)

Price: $35

Code: 20WQA14Q + clip 30% off coupon (50% off)

Link: https://amzn.to/3vgrYMy

Quantity limit: 1

Note:
100 watts


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 12, 2022)

Price: $200

Code: 20EBMMT9 + 30% off coupon

Link: https://amzn.to/367PXVP

Note: 320 watts

Quantity limit: 1x

Photos:


----------



## The Loafter (Apr 13, 2022)

4 pack 60wx4ft 2900k

looks like good value, CAD $160 240 watts


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 15, 2022)

@Marq1340 are this years 420 deals on LEDs going to better/same/worse than last year?


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 15, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> @Marq1340 are this years 420 deals on LEDs going to better/same/worse than last year?


Your guess would be as good as mine. No insider information here from Amazon, or any other company selling LEDs.

But here's to everyone getting the perfect deal this month.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 18, 2022)

This is the best deal I could find today. 

220 watt meanwell samsung $119 after $100 off coupon



https://www.amazon.com/MIXJOY-GL-2000d-Spectrum-MeanWell-Daisy-Chain/dp/B086392MLZ/


----------



## RainDan (Apr 18, 2022)

Timber is having a 4/20 sale now through the end of April buy one Cypress 3 or 6 and get one for 1/2 off. Your choice of color temperatures - fully controllable with on board dimmers or RJ12 controller cords.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 18, 2022)

RainDan said:


> Timber is having a 4/20 sale now through the end of April buy one Cypress 3 or 6 and get one for 1/2 off. Your choice of color temperatures - fully controllable with on board dimmers or RJ12 controller cords.


I've been running my Timber 4VS non stop for over 3 years without a hickup. I love the quality build and Dan's customer service was terrific. I would buy Timber again if I was in the market. Great company.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 18, 2022)

Price: $11.99(10.67 with rebate)

Code: Clearance

Link: https://www.menards.com/main/p-1561962417753.htm

Note:
13" oscillating tower fan


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 18, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $11.99(10.32 with rebate)
> 
> Code: Clearance
> 
> ...


Just picked this up from Menards for my small 2x2 tent.

(SEARCHED "CLEARANCE" IN THEIR APP)


----------



## grownodes (Apr 18, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $11.99(10.32 with rebate)
> 
> Code: Clearance
> 
> ...


Thanks, great deal. Just a heads up to all the california peeps, they wont ship this fan to cali due to the idiot politicians that created Prop 65. They do have other comprably priced fans that may or may not have the same issue in CA.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 18, 2022)

Great Lake Genetics has massive discounts on tons of gear. Here are the 3 tiers of freebies. 
Tier 1: Spend $139 - Tres Star Dawg (Bad Dawg Cut) x Run Away Bride (Putang MMS Cut x Cake Fighter) Bad Dawg + Harlequin BX x Thunder F—k Mountain (5 seeds) + Death Star x Run Away Bride

Tier 2: Spend $278 - Get Tier 1 + Wedding Cake (clone) x Cake Fighter Tested + Sunshine 4 (Bodhi) x Bye-Ya (Gage Green) + Appalachian Super Skunk (Bodhi) x Miles Ahead (Gage Green) + Drama Queen (Purple Cut) x Bye-ya + Girl Scout Cookies (clone) x Miles Ahead (Gage Green)

Tier 3: Spend $417 - Get Tiers 1&2 + Drama Queen (purple cut) x Miles A Head (Triangle Kush x Breathworks by GGG) Tester + Drama Queen (purple cut) x Epiphany {Vista (Tahoe Hybrid x Grateful Breath) x Mac Stomper (Grape Stomper OG x MAC)} made by GGG Tester + Mothers Milk (Bodhi) x Miles Ahead (Gage Green) + Bye-Ya Baby (Putang x Bye Ya)
Pretty solid lineup of freebies along with any freebies from the specific breeder.
They have 25-40% off pretty much everything. Bodhi is $60 bogo, insane deal.
Gage Green Group 50% off. Jaws on sale 70 per pack with 2 Jaws freebies and a BDG freebie too.
Happy 420.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 18, 2022)

grownodes said:


> Thanks, great deal. Just a heads up to all the california peeps, they wont ship this fan to cali due to the idiot politicians that created Prop 65. They do have other comprably priced fans that may or may not have the same issue in CA.


Same law that blocks aerosol sprays right? Wonder how a fan affects that law.


----------



## Tixg00 (Apr 18, 2022)

resinhead said:


> This is the best deal I could find today.
> 
> 220 watt meanwell samsung $119 after $100 off coupon
> 
> ...


Thoughts on using this for a 3x2 veg tent?


----------



## grownodes (Apr 18, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Same law that blocks aerosol sprays right? Wonder how a fan affects that law.


Yeah I am sure aerosols would fall under the same umbrella. The law targets a long list of "cancer causing materials". The fan probably has some component that is deemed to potentially cause cancer or reproductive harm. But here in cali, that prop 65 warning is all over the place.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 18, 2022)

Tixg00 said:


> Thoughts on using this for a 3x2 veg tent?


Don’t over think it


----------



## resinhead (Apr 18, 2022)

Tixg00 said:


> Thoughts on using this for a 3x2 veg tent?


Perfect. I have a similar 220 watt lighting up my closet that is 3x2.5 … this is my second run with it.


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 18, 2022)

Photontek Grower Love Giveaway








Deals and Discounts - Coco For Cannabis


An up-to-date list on the best sales on cannabis grow lights, deals on cannabis growing equipment, and discounts on cannabis growing accessories.




www.cocoforcannabis.com





*4/20 Sales & Savings*









Deals and Discounts - Coco For Cannabis


An up-to-date list on the best sales on cannabis grow lights, deals on cannabis growing equipment, and discounts on cannabis growing accessories.




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## Popop (Apr 19, 2022)

resinhead said:


> This is the best deal I could find today.
> 
> 220 watt meanwell samsung $119 after $100 off coupon
> 
> ...


This looks identical to a spiderfarmer for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 19, 2022)

resinhead said:


> This is the best deal I could find today.
> 
> 220 watt meanwell samsung $119 after $100 off coupon
> 
> ...


@JoeZ28 heres a nice little LED for ya, at $119 it's not a bad deal.


----------



## bimmer525i (Apr 19, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09FYY2TZS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_NPX130XGB2DRXWY33ARV



85.99$ 

Samsung lm301 chips and meanwell driver 200w draw. Unfortunately the dimmer runs off an app and not the dimmer switch as shown. Still a great price if you want quantum boards.


----------



## JoeZ28 (Apr 19, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> @JoeZ28 heres a nice little LED for ya, at $119 it's not a bad deal.


Just bought it, Thanks!


----------



## Popop (Apr 20, 2022)

JoeZ28 said:


> Just bought it, Thanks!


I was about to get one too. Bangin deal


----------



## Popop (Apr 20, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/AGLEX-Foldable-Dimmable-Commercial-Greenhouse/dp/B08QYWPZZ3/ref=sr_1_31?crid=M7Y19GAKCUMF&keywords=Grow+leds&qid=1650448542&sprefix=grow+leds%2Caps%2C368&sr=8-31



Save $30 and then 40% 420 sale.

~$200 bar light


----------



## Sparkled (Apr 20, 2022)

*Ativia QH1500 - *150W LED Grow Light 

Reduced Price: *$34.99* 
No Code needed.

Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TH72F65

Notes:
- 320 Diodes - *Samsung LM301B* (3000K, 6500K, 660nm, 760nm) 
*- MeanWell* ELG Driver
- Dimmable Daisy Chain
- This model has a reflector instead of a heatsink.

( Glad to contribute to such a great thread, Happy 420! )

Photos:


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 20, 2022)

HLG have a sale going on?


----------



## Fallguy111 (Apr 20, 2022)

XtraGood said:


> HLG have a sale going on?


25% off today


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 20, 2022)

Popop said:


> I was about to get one too. Bangin deal


I got two. It’ll be here today to test out.


----------



## ChiefBob (Apr 20, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> I got two. It’ll be here today to test out.


Really curious how this one is (heat wise and all around) compared to something like the MAXSISUN MF2000 with a reflector.
Both have very similar specs and today the Maxsisun is like $10 cheaper with promo code.

https://www.amazon.com/MAXSISUN-Control-Dimmable-Spectrum-Samsung/dp/B08P1RQRVV

PROMO: 10% off the Maxsisun MF2000 with code: *MF2000coco*

Total: $108


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 20, 2022)

ChiefBob said:


> Really curious how this one is (heat wise and all around) compared to something like the MAXSISUN MF2000 with a reflector.


Heat is going to be a function of wattage, not brand. 1 watt = 3.41 btu's.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 20, 2022)

Speakeasyseedbank.com has a solid sale going on. I grabbed Dynasty's Pineapple Fields and 707 Ghost dawg for $175. Two strains I have wanted for awhile. 
Oregon Elite Seeds has 40% too


----------



## Bishop12 (Apr 20, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $200
> 
> Code: 20EBMMT9 + 30% off coupon
> 
> ...


I went ahead and bought the 420w version of this, with the discount. Arrived a couple days ago. Quality seems really good. I replaced my 250w light with this one. Excited to see how it turns out.

Also, looks like the 420w is now 50% off. $265 for a 420w LED is a decent deal.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 20, 2022)

2x2 and 3x3 tents
Price: $36-60

Code: 60TEY4S5

Quantity limit: 1x 

Link: https://amzn.to/3L5X403

Note:
2x2 & 3X3 Solhydro Grow Tents

(Still loving my 2x2)


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 21, 2022)

Price: $156.95

Code: 30G53N5I

Quantity limit: 1x

Link: https://amzn.to/3rFZ33u

Note:
Grow kit

-Grow Tent 32"x32"x63"
-Ventilation Kit 
-200w grow light
-HYGROMETER+more


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 21, 2022)

Price: $156.95

Code: 509AJW5X 

Quantity limit: No

Link: https://amzn.to/3v0dnpv

Note:
23.6" × 23.6" × 9.4" and capacity of 22.6 gallon 


I have something similar inside of my 2x2 tent.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 21, 2022)

Price: $116.99 

Code: 10YRX2M1 

Quantity limit: 1x

Link: https://amzn.to/36ypDV5

Note:
280W Actual power, 34.29x15.9x3.58 inch


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $116.99
> 
> Code: 10YRX2M1
> 
> ...


I normally skip the 10% off deals I come by but this one is quite interesting. Check below.




It claims there are six of these lights per order.

Possible outcomes includes(but not limited to)a free light after being refunded, 6x lights for the price of one, amazon attempting to ship more, or you don't get a damn thing and customer service ask that you to drop it off to ups for a full refund.


I've lost some patience after 2020 and won't be attempting this myself but thought I should share. Keep me updated if anyone tries this.


----------



## avpnut (Apr 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I normally skip the 10% off deals I come by but this one is quite interesting. Check below.
> 
> View attachment 5122023View attachment 5122024
> 
> ...


Well shit...... I just ordered it and took a chance. if its not correct i will just return them


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I normally skip the 10% off deals I come by but this one is quite interesting. Check below.
> 
> View attachment 5122023View attachment 5122024
> 
> ...


the light comes in six pieces,you assemble it yourself.

Edit: upon further inspection the light comes assembled but they’re counting each item in the package: light, driver, hangers, ratchets, power cord, instruction manual. Still a decent deal


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I normally skip the 10% off deals I come by but this one is quite interesting. Check below.
> 
> View attachment 5122023View attachment 5122024
> 
> ...


Update: The six pack symbol no longer appears over the first photo for me, but it is still in the item description.

Refreshed the page and it showed up again.



Lenin1917 said:


> the light comes in six pieces,you assemble it yourself.
> 
> Edit: upon further inspection the light comes assembled but they’re counting each item in the package: light, driver, hangers, ratchets, power cord, instruction manual. Still a decent deal


Don't wreck your brain on this one, I wasn't searching for any clarification or guesses on why they may have mislabeled the listing. There are literally hundreds of groups that search for listings like the one mentioned.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 22, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $11.99(10.67 with rebate)
> 
> Code: Clearance
> 
> ...


Love this fan. Super quiet! 


Just dropped to $8.89 so I picked up another one.


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 23, 2022)

__





Up to 30% off!! — INKBIRD Weekly Deals


We have picked a curated deals list for this week. Check them out! :weed: IHC-200 Humidity Controller - 20% off! https://amzn.to/3DXCXP4 ⏰Apr 23, 2022 9:00 AM PDT - Apr 23, 2022 9:00 PM PDT ITC-306T Temperature Controller - 21% off! (3 variations are available) https://amzn.to/3utQ6wh...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## JR83 (Apr 23, 2022)

Bishop12 said:


> I went ahead and bought the 420w version of this, with the discount. Arrived a couple days ago. Quality seems really good. I replaced my 250w light with this one. Excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> Also, looks like the 420w is now 50% off. $265 for a 420w LED is a decent deal.


Now 70% off. $150 for 420 watts.


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 23, 2022)

JR83 said:


> Now 70% off. $150 for 420 watts.


Jesus..... Thanks for the heads up. Went ahead and got it because I felt like I had no other choice.


----------



## Stuck27 (Apr 23, 2022)

Marla 420 said:


> Jesus..... Thanks for the heads up. Went ahead and got it because I felt like I had no other choice.


Im in the same boat. Tempting but I have 3 lights now that are extra due to this thread. I'm having some beer tonight so I guess I'll be getting one =/


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 23, 2022)

Price: $14

Code: 40FVD9WO + 40% off coupon

Quantity limit: 1x

Link: https://amzn.to/37DoiwE

Note:
Claims to use only 30 watts.

Photos:


----------



## Bishop12 (Apr 23, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> Im in the same boat. Tempting but I have 3 lights now that are extra due to this thread. I'm having some beer tonight so I guess I'll be getting one =/


I totally bought a second one....


----------



## Hi im Dave (Apr 23, 2022)

Bishop12 said:


> I went ahead and bought the 420w version of this, with the discount. Arrived a couple days ago. Quality seems really good. I replaced my 250w light with this one. Excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> Also, looks like the 420w is now 50% off. $265 for a 420w LED is a decent deal.


HELL YES! 

Thank you and thanks to the guy who posted the link and a big thanks to the guy who started this thread. 

I ordered 4 of these at the $150ea price, made 3 new Amazon accounts so I could grab the rebate each time. Hopefully they ship them all to me at the same address, I debated mailing them to different places. I feel even if these lights die after a year, for the price paid I won't throw a fit. I will be running them in a 4'x8' cabinet and will start a grow log soon as they arrive. 
P.S 
You got me to register on the forums and make my first post, looks like no more lurking . 

Thanks, and stay stoned.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi im Dave said:


> HELL YES!
> 
> Thank you and thanks to the guy who posted the link and a big thanks to the guy who started this thread.
> 
> ...


Dave IS here man..


----------



## Cabrone (Apr 23, 2022)

Its about time lol


----------



## Cabrone (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi im Dave said:


> You got me to register on the forums and make my first post, looks like no more lurking .


----------



## avpnut (Apr 24, 2022)

avpnut said:


> Well shit...... I just ordered it and took a chance. if its not correct i will just return them


Update the order came and there was only one light.

But..... I contacted amazon support and they are sending me 6 lights on this wednesday. they said they see the mistake and are sorry for the inconvenience, they gave me 5$ credit too.
i am kinda in shock, but i asked the support rep several time that to confirm they are sending me six lights. she said rest assured there will be 6 lights in the order.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 24, 2022)

avpnut said:


> Update the order came and there was only one light.
> 
> But..... I contacted amazon support and they are sending me 6 lights on this wednesday. they said they see the mistake and are sorry for the inconvenience, they gave me 5$ credit too.
> i am kinda in shock, but i asked the support rep several time that to confirm they are sending me six lights. she said rest assured there will be 6 lights in the order.


Congratulations. As you can see I wasn't blowing smoke! I've got similar outcomes for the last couple years.


----------



## CWF (Apr 24, 2022)

Six lights! Way to stick it to Bezos!


----------



## DrOgkush (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuck yeah bro. They send me the wrong sizes in tents. And I don’t let those ass holes screw me. As a grower. We can’t wait extra time. So I tell ‘em it was purchased as a time sensitive item I can’t return until new one arrives. Then they just credit me and see the new one. I got 2 tents and money back for everything. One being an ac infinity.

I wish I wasn so damn busy this last week. I scored hella on seeds. But fucking forgot about the legendary best deal thread that I FUCKING BY STUFF FROM ALL THE TIME lmao. I gotta eat that one lol.

congrats on those lights. That’s better than winning a contest


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 26, 2022)

avpnut said:


> Update the order came and there was only one light.
> 
> But..... I contacted amazon support and they are sending me 6 lights on this wednesday. they said they see the mistake and are sorry for the inconvenience, they gave me 5$ credit too.
> i am kinda in shock, but i asked the support rep several time that to confirm they are sending me six lights. she said rest assured there will be 6 lights in the order.


How did you contact them? I also received one but the customer service is giving me the runaround.

EDIT: So the chat agent was no help at all and actually tried to argue with me and tell me that 6 pack means there are 6 lights in one 4-bar lamp, but the phone agent sent a replacement order that is allegedly going to contain all 6, as well as a return label for the single light that I did receive.


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 26, 2022)

Price: $4-10

Code: 80% off coupon

Quantity limit: 1x per order(not per account)

Link: https://amzn.to/3vKKQ6P

Note:
"50PPM" colloidal silver

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Apr 26, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $4-10
> 
> Code: 80% off coupon
> 
> ...


I am not encouraging anyone to ingest this or Clorox bleach, for plant sexing purposes only.


----------



## Indogrow420 (Apr 26, 2022)

Super CHEAP 1000W HPS!?

Claims ; CE, FCC, UL, and c(UL)us approval.

Dimmable.
Runs on 240V not sure if can run on 110v.


89$ + 25$ Coupon





LUMAGRO 1000 Watt Double Ended Grow Light System Kits, 2000K Super Lumens DE HPS Bulb, Open Wide Reflector with 240V Digital Dimmable Ballast and 1 Pair Rope Ratchet Hanger for Indoor Plant Growing : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from LUMAGRO at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## avpnut (Apr 26, 2022)

Hawg Wild said:


> How did you contact them? I also received one but the customer service is giving me the runaround.
> 
> EDIT: So the chat agent was no help at all and actually tried to argue with me and tell me that 6 pack means there are 6 lights in one 4-bar lamp, but the phone agent sent a replacement order that is allegedly going to contain all 6, as well as a return label for the single light that I did receive.


I did the chat. when i ordered it i took screen shots and in the shots the actually picture of the product had 6 pack right on it. In the description it says quantity 6, not pieces. The rep i talked to did not argue at all with me when i sent the screen shots, just said i can see where you thought there would be six lights. supposed to be delivered tomorrow so we shall see.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 27, 2022)

avpnut said:


> I did the chat. when i ordered it i took screen shots and in the shots the actually picture of the product had 6 pack right on it. In the description it says quantity 6, not pieces. The rep i talked to did not argue at all with me when i sent the screen shots, just said i can see where you thought there would be six lights. supposed to be delivered tomorrow so we shall see.


The chat guy was really rude. I was kind of surprised. I left the chat on while I was on the phone and it cycled through 3 people. The second only typed one line "1 light 4 bars" to which I replied "yes. I ordered a six pack of 4-bar lights". The third was very apologetic for the behavior of the first one and said he was "escalating the issue" whatever that means. Anyway, I have a pretty strong suspicion that one light is going to show up again, even though the phone rep assured me that there would be 6. I asked her why I needed to return the single light when they could just ship the other 5 but she said that they would ship the 6 pack and I needed to return the single one.


----------



## avpnut (Apr 27, 2022)

Hawg Wild said:


> The chat guy was really rude. I was kind of surprised. I left the chat on while I was on the phone and it cycled through 3 people. The second only typed one line "1 light 4 bars" to which I replied "yes. I ordered a six pack of 4-bar lights". The third was very apologetic for the behavior of the first one and said he was "escalating the issue" whatever that means. Anyway, I have a pretty strong suspicion that one light is going to show up again, even though the phone rep assured me that there would be 6. I asked her why I needed to return the single light when they could just ship the other 5 but she said that they would ship the 6 pack and I needed to return the single one.


i am hoping that all six show up but i agree with you it may end up being one anyway. they will be here today according to tracking so we shall see.


----------



## avpnut (Apr 27, 2022)

avpnut said:


> i am hoping that all six show up but i agree with you it may end up being one anyway. they will be here today according to tracking so we shall see.


just got the order...... only 1 light. talking to support atm, looks like they are going to refund me and let me keep what i got. free light, better than nothing.
they said they are going to investigate the listing to correct the problem.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 27, 2022)

Got both of these coming 
96"x48"x80"Mylar Grow Tent with Obeservation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing 8x4 Feet (96"x48"x80") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076Q5WRDY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_G3V885T4JTDT3231Z5P7
VIVOSUN Ventilation Kit 8 Inch 720 CFM Inline Fan with Speed Controller, 8 Inch Carbon Filter and 25 Feet of Ducting for Grow Tent https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YZLLR3M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_GQ6XKSBY98VEPQ4EH8ER


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2022)

I bought like 8 of these 100w for $25 each. They are kicking ass in veg, made me finally retire my t5's. Could have a few more reds for flower but I have a diy 4ft bar of deep red that covers my flower space. Thanks for the deals, this thread is crack! 






Amazon.com: 2022 UPGRATED IKER Grow Light with LEDs, Dimmable Grow Light Daisy Chain Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Waterproof 2x4ft Growing Lamp Fixtures 2.7 umol/J (IK-1000) : Patio, Lawn & Garden
 

Amazon.com: 2022 UPGRATED IKER Grow Light with LEDs, Dimmable Grow Light Daisy Chain Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Waterproof 2x4ft Growing Lamp Fixtures 2.7 umol/J (IK-1000) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## sportyridr (Apr 28, 2022)

higher self said:


> I bought like 8 of these 100w for $25 each. They are kicking ass in veg, made me finally retire my t5's. Could have a few more reds for flower but I have a diy 4ft bar of deep red that covers my flower space. Thanks for the deals, this thread is crack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the 220w IKER a few weeks back, it's doing fine but....how about those welding glasses? Can't see a damn thing...lmao


----------



## Kerowacked (Apr 28, 2022)

sportyridr said:


> I bought the 220w IKER a few weeks back, it's doing fine but....how about those welding glasses? Can't see a damn thing...lmao


Respect led light, i get a free trip of mosaics off the household bulbs.


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2022)

sportyridr said:


> I bought the 220w IKER a few weeks back, it's doing fine but....how about those welding glasses? Can't see a damn thing...lmao


Lmao! Definitely can use those glasses during the next solar eclipse! They do make you look badass with them on just can't see jack!


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2022)

avpnut said:


> I did the chat. when i ordered it i took screen shots and in the shots the actually picture of the product had 6 pack right on it. In the description it says quantity 6, not pieces. The rep i talked to did not argue at all with me when i sent the screen shots, just said i can see where you thought there would be six lights. supposed to be delivered tomorrow so we shall see.


I got my 1 light & was easy friendly process with rep, they say their sending out 6 but probably will only get one light. They won't send a 6 pack bc there isn't a 6 pack in the system, you will need to see 6 separate orders for it to send 6 lights.

They told me to send back the light but I will hold on untill I get my next order. If it's just one I will call it a day & treat it as a bogo deal & opt for more light coverage.


----------



## avpnut (Apr 29, 2022)

higher self said:


> I got my 1 light & was easy friendly process with rep, they say their sending out 6 but probably will only get one light. They won't send a 6 pack bc there isn't a 6 pack in the system, you will need to see 6 separate orders for it to send 6 lights.
> 
> They told me to send back the light but I will hold on untill I get my next order. If it's just one I will call it a day & treat it as a bogo deal & opt for more light coverage.


i agree i should have not jumped the gun and kept the first until the other arrived


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 29, 2022)

avpnut said:


> i agree i should have not jumped the gun and kept the first until the other arrived


That's what I did. Single light replacement arrived today. They just refunded my original payment and told me I could keep both lights.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2022)

One replacement for a bad “anything” is as good as can be expected. Don’t want to go beyond the bounds and fuck up any good Karma.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 1, 2022)

480w bar light $285 at checkout SAMPHON Led Grow Lights 4x4ft Coverage Dimmable Daisy Chain Full Spectrum 480W Hanging Plant Lights for Indoor Growing,Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants Veg and Bloom https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09Q559RKG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WB2E1KM60TCYHJENH72S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1.

gonna see how it does next to the mars fce 4800 in the new 8x4, my mars lights last gen (no uva) so they’re pretty much identically specced


----------



## OSBuds (May 2, 2022)

__





INKBIRD Mother's Day Deal 2022


INKBIRD Mother's Day Deal 2022 Get your mom the perfect gift for Mother's Day! We have picked a curated deals list and kindly check them out. INK-IFT03 Infrared Temp Gun: -$12 w/ coupon Misters for Outside Patio: 30% off Hydroponics Growing System: -$7 w/ coupon Cut Resistant Gloves: 50%...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DrOgkush (May 4, 2022)

Any upcoming deals @Marq1340 ?


----------



## Johiem (May 5, 2022)

I _*NEED*_ my deal hunters! On 420 I won a monster of a light. Problem is, it's 220v. I need a deal on a 1500w 110 to 220v transformer can anyone help out?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I _*NEED*_ my deal hunters! On 420 I won a monster of a light. Problem is, it's 220v. I need a deal on a 1500w 110 to 220v transformer can anyone help out?


It would probably be cheaper to just install a new 220 v circuit 
Congrats on the light


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It would probably be cheaper to just install a new 220 v circuit
> Congrats on the light


Lol I was going to say the same thing. It would probably be a lil safer too.


----------



## DrOgkush (May 5, 2022)

So it’s you who won the se1000w. Lmao. Congrats dude!


----------



## Johiem (May 5, 2022)

It's a beautiful decoration


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> 480w bar light $285 at checkout SAMPHON Led Grow Lights 4x4ft Coverage Dimmable Daisy Chain Full Spectrum 480W Hanging Plant Lights for Indoor Growing,Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants Veg and Bloom https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09Q559RKG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WB2E1KM60TCYHJENH72S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1.
> 
> gonna see how it does next to the mars fce 4800 in the new 8x4, my mars lights last gen (no uva) so they’re pretty much identically specced


Works good, par matches as advertised with Photone let it run for about an hour, doesn’t get to hot. Cords really short but it’s whatever I’ve got extensions.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 5, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I _*NEED*_ my deal hunters! On 420 I won a monster of a light. Problem is, it's 220v. I need a deal on a 1500w 110 to 220v transformer can anyone help out?


Limited-time deal: 1500W ST-Pro Auto Step Up & Step Down Voltage Transformer Converter, Heavy-Duty AC 110/220V Converter with US Standard, Universal, Schuko AC Outlets & DC 5V USB Port by Goldsource [3-Year Warranty] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KGMCNBX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_dl_A3Y5723VRK25MX0TF0C7


----------



## Johiem (May 5, 2022)

This is why I send anyone trying to find a deal on equipment to this thread! I Just ordered it maybe we'll see the light yet! I never seen to catch the limited time deals thank you @Lenin1917


----------



## Spiritualcorn (May 8, 2022)

I couldn't resist. Got the 420w qb for about $170. Watched it for awhile and it went from 70% off to 60% so I ordered this one 
bezos didn't deliver. The original went back to 70% and here we are. The 220w is a better light. The 420w will be my first light not claiming lm301B. I'm sure it'll be fine. 200w stronger for about $12 less. Yes


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 8, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Got both of these coming
> 96"x48"x80"Mylar Grow Tent with Obeservation Window and Floor Tray for Indoor Plant Growing 8x4 Feet (96"x48"x80") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076Q5WRDY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_G3V885T4JTDT3231Z5P7


Tents up too. Not bad for $160 8x4 zippers seem decent, welds are sloppy but I’m not doing pull-ups on the damn thing.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)

Neat little Bluetooth hygrometer/thermometer was pretty cheap. It’ll be nice to be able to dial in my dark period. Govee Hygrometer Thermometer H5075, Bluetooth Indoor Room Temperature Monitor Greenhouse Thermometer with Remote App Control, Large LCD Display, Notification Alerts, 2 Years Data Storage Export, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y36FWTT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_58696GFE0586XCSEDC81


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Neat little Bluetooth hygrometer/thermometer was pretty cheap. It’ll be nice to be able to dial in my dark period. Govee Hygrometer Thermometer H5075, Bluetooth Indoor Room Temperature Monitor Greenhouse Thermometer with Remote App Control, Large LCD Display, Notification Alerts, 2 Years Data Storage Export, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y36FWTT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_58696GFE0586XCSEDC81


You know how long it takes to update?


----------



## sportyridr (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> You know how long it takes to update?


These are excellent, I have 4 of them...they read constantly 

I bought mine in packs of 2 for under $20 but that was then, this is now :/


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> You know how long it takes to update?


Not yet, opening the box right now actually


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not yet, opening the box right now actually


Thanks, dude. I got the thermopro recently and it takes minimum 30 seconds on a good day. Not a big deal, but I bought it to save time and effort to not be a lazy fuck walk in the next room. Especially when I wake up, I want instant gratification.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)

Neat, not sure about refresh rate but this is neat


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Neat, not sure about refresh rate but this is neatView attachment 5130917View attachment 5130918


Ooo I like the avg


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 9, 2022)

I've been wanting to get a remote temp/humidity sensor for my tent too as I'm obsessive over VPD and check it about once an hour. I saw one that had CO2 monitoring as well and I might just grab that one to track how the rate rises throughout the day and as I water and tend to them. Thanks for the screen shots, all that info will keep me plenty OCD entertained if I grab one.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I've been wanting to get a remote temp/humidity sensor for my tent too as I'm obsessive over VPD and check it about once an hour. I saw one that had CO2 monitoring as well and I might just grab that one to track how the rate rises throughout the day and as I water and tend to them. Thanks for the screen shots, all that info will keep me plenty OCD entertained if I grab one.


I open my tent less now


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> You know how long it takes to update?


It depends on how frequent you want it to read. I run inkbirds, and the shortest interval is 10s, longest is every 15-30 mins I believe. 
It will update every 10s for you live if you leave a dedicated screen open with the app on the monitor. The more data points saved, the longer it will take to actually load your data when you go to check. Takes up to 2-3 mins to show me when I go in.


----------



## .Smoke (May 9, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> It depends on how frequent you want it to read. I run inkbirds, and the shortest interval is 10s, longest is every 15-30 mins I believe.
> It will update every 10s for you live if you leave a dedicated screen open with the app on the monitor. The more data points saved, the longer it will take to actually load your data when you go to check. Takes up to 2-3 mins to show me when I go in.


That's pretty much the same as how the Ac Infinity app works too.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I open my tent less now


That's key.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That's key.


As someone who hasn't automated fertigation, I appreciate it more than my plants do.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> As someone who hasn't automated fertigation, I appreciate it more than they do.


The micro climate in a tent is easily thrown off by opening and closing too much.


----------



## CoronaWeed (May 9, 2022)

Price: $150

Code: Clip 70% off coupon

Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09G66W73D?

Note:
Claims 420 watts.
Claims Samsung Diodes.
No mention of Driver.
*
100 Watt also on sale for $50 with Clipped Coupon.*

Photos:


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Thanks, dude. I got the thermopro recently and it takes minimum 30 seconds on a good day. Not a big deal, but I bought it to save time and effort to not be a lazy fuck walk in the next room. Especially when I wake up, I want instant gratification.


im pretty sure it updates as long as it’s open and if you put the widget on your home screen it just runs in the background. Yeah it could be warmer and more humid but my vpd is 1.3 early veg new setup.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> As someone who hasn't automated fertigation, I appreciate it more than my plants do.


That’s another thing on my to do/to buy list. Thinking about running something like this from my washer hookup. MIXC 226FT Greenhouse Micro Drip Irrigation Kit Automatic Patio Misting Plant Watering System with 1/4 inch 1/2 inch Blank Distribution Tubing Hose Adjustable Nozzle Emitters Sprinkler Barbed Fittings https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HCLFJCW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_NXY44RDNF8MM4YADGFNG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## yinyang814 (May 11, 2022)

Orbit 1/4" Shut Off Valves (5-pack) only $1.95 on Amazon. No code needed.


----------



## watsongreenthumb (May 12, 2022)

Johiem said:


> It's a beautiful decoration


Did you win the spider farmer G1000? I was actually going to order 2 of those right around 4/20 but there was some issue with their site saying they werent available in my country so I picked up a couple grow pros hm960's locally for a little less money. Needed to flip my room over and didnt want to wait for shipping plus their rep said if there are any issues I can swap the lights out at the store where I bought them. The 60" coverage of the hm960 is sick but those spider farmers have killer efficiency, might end up getting a couple after this next run to test out. But for your 220v only issue what you need to do is just add a 220v circuit. Running your lights at 220v is much safer and a little more efficient than 120v even on lights that have 120v options. Those converter boxes are not safe when/ designed to be used for long stretches of time at a fairly high current. Your much better off getting a basic 240v Light controller, much more heavy duty and safe. Here is a link to a basic 4 light controller HERE, just run a 10 gauge 240v wire from a 30 amp double pole breaker on your panel to this box, and plug the trigger cord into a regular 120v timer.


----------



## Johiem (May 12, 2022)

SE1000W and yeah, I won the beast. I just don't have anything ready to put under it... yet


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 12, 2022)

Johiem said:


> SE1000W and yeah, I won the beast. I just don't have anything ready to put under it... yet


Bro, I'd be growing grass, if nothing else, if I won that light. Lol


----------



## Johiem (May 12, 2022)

You forget i won this one last year! Always be "In It to Win It"!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 12, 2022)

Johiem said:


> You forget i won this one last year! Always be "In It to Win It"!


You be winning too much. Lol


----------



## Johiem (May 12, 2022)

I swear, it's the leprechaun.


----------



## watsongreenthumb (May 12, 2022)

Johiem said:


> You forget i won this one last year! Always be "In It to Win It"!


Dangit I knew your name looked familiar, you are always winning the lights I am eyeing lol


----------



## watsongreenthumb (May 13, 2022)

Johiem said:


> You forget i won this one last year! Always be "In It to Win It"!


Since the ez8 is the light I wanted to compare the se1000/g1000 to, gonna need you to go ahead and get that bad boy wired up and run some side by sides for me lol


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Post low wattage lights or don't post anything at all.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $116.99
> 
> Code: 10YRX2M1
> 
> ...


I know at least 5 people received one of these, let's see some photos we won't judge you!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $32
> 
> Code: 709VDNSQ + clip 10% off (80% off)
> 
> ...


Code: 66297KZV

Price: $27.20


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Price: $21

Code: 60UYUMW3 + 10% off

Quantity Limit: No.(10% off just works on one item but 60% off works on all lights in the cart)

Link: https://amzn.to/3yDM1rz

Note:
Samsung diodes, 100 watts, 3 year warranty.

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Price: $40

Code: 50% off coupon

Quantity: 1x

Link: https://amzn.to/3Pp1YI0

Note:
100 watts


Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Price: $76

Code: 108BIBLW + 50% off coupon 

Link: https://amzn.to/3Lh1PmR

Quantity: 1x

Note: 200 watts



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Price: $48

Code: 108BIBLW

Quantity:1x

Link: https://amzn.to/3Mfq0n9

Note:
150 watts


Photos:


----------



## fatAngel (May 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $21
> 
> Code: 60UYUMW3 + 10% off
> 
> ...


Back on track. Thanks marq!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Price: $98

Code: $200 off coupon.

Quantity: 1x

Link: https://amzn.to/38yvnPo

Note:
"Lm301 diodes", 300 watts, Dimensions:29.53"D x 19.69"W x 7.09"H.

Not shipped by Amazon but still covered by Amazon.

(Posted this late before)

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Price: $6.23



Code: 40% off at checkout + clip 40% coupon 



Quantity: 1x



Link: https://amzn.to/38mqY2h



Note:
Claims to be 96 watts...lol



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $101
> Code: F3TX7268 + clip 20% off
> Link: https://amzn.to/3uMzyy1
> Note: 390-400watt,
> ...


Price: $168.49
Code: TZEOYUI8
Note: So was this a steal at $101 last year?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Bro, I'd be growing grass, if nothing else, if I won that light. Lol


Something!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You be winning too much. Lol


I have that same problem


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $168.49
> Code: TZEOYUI8
> Note: So was this a steal at $101 last year?


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Kerowacked (May 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $21
> 
> Code: 60UYUMW3 + 10% off
> 
> ...


Perfect gift


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2022)

So now LED Boards with name brand components can be had for less than HPS horti-type bulbs!


----------



## JewelRunner (May 15, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $98
> 
> Code: $200 off coupon.
> 
> ...


Ordered one. Grabbed two of the 21 dollar 100w panels too. Thanks brotha


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 16, 2022)

Damn, marq1340 still giving coupon codes lol


----------



## Nizza (May 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $6.23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The issue with these is the timer function. I got a set of them and plan to use them as side lights. If you shut the power off it is manual to turn back on and that begins with a 12h cycle. I'm going to look into bypassing the switch and seeing if they can be controlled with a regular timer.

I got a set of the multi chip ones as well. When i get some free time I'll check the spectrum output with my spectrometer because they give no good info on what led's are used

I think I'm going to love these !! Perfect for side lights or small projects. Thinking of doing a tiered wire shelf setup in a grow tent

Thanks for sharing some great deals I picked up a few lights for my bro in law


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Tracker said:


> The same vendor Bozily for the 2 piece 200w light (discount code expired) also has a 4 piece 400w version with a $50 clipable coupon making it $109 for the 400w version. Just search amazon for *Bozily BP4000 LED Grow Lights*





Kerowacked said:


> Yup, the pile keeps growingView attachment 5069073


Price: $135

Code: 25UAP8FO 

Link: https://amzn.to/39V6sG8

QR:

Quantity: 1x

Note:
400 watts
Built in timer
Remote
22.4 x 32.7 x 1.45 inches

Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $135
> 
> Code: 25UAP8FO
> 
> ...


It's been a few months now, any updates on these? Decided not to buy this one or the 200 watt option.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Price: $47.49

Code: Clip 5% off coupon

Quantity: 1x at 5% off

Link: https://amzn.to/39V6sG8

QR:

Note:
120 watts
Samsung 2835 diodes
dimmer
TBETEK Driver
‎12.99 x 12.59 x 1.77 inches


Photos:


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2022)

Manual controls on timed lights and fans, many digital models need to be turned on after power interruption. We have had bunches of quick “blink, blink, blink” of a few seconds and a couple over 30 minutes. Fuckin with my Zen, Damn it!


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $144.50
> 
> Code: 502J5KNY
> 
> ...





perramas said:


> There is a $100 Amazon Prime Coupon with this deal bringing the light down to $44.50


Price:$118
Code: Clip $10 off


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Price: $84.99 

Code: On sale

Quantity: None

Link: https://amzn.to/39UfXp1

QR:

Note:
260 watts
dimmer
‎22 x 18 x 2.5 inches



Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price:$118
> Code: Clip $10 off





Marq1340 said:


> Price: $84.99
> 
> Code: On sale
> 
> ...


I still believe these are either the same lights or are made in the same exact factory/line

The $44.50 LinQool was qool(Get it? Huh? Do you?.
View attachment 5134738


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Nizza said:


> The issue with these is the timer function. I got a set of them and plan to use them as side lights. If you shut the power off it is manual to turn back on and that begins with a 12h cycle. I'm going to look into bypassing the switch and seeing if they can be controlled with a regular timer.
> 
> I got a set of the multi chip ones as well. When i get some free time I'll check the spectrum output with my spectrometer because they give no good info on what led's are used
> 
> ...


If you select the twelve hours on option and just have it plugged into an always on outlet then it's fine no?


----------



## Nizza (May 17, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> If you select the twelve hours on option and just have it plugged into an always on outlet then it's fine no?


Yes but If you lose or reset power you must wait right until lights on to re set them up which is fine for side lights
I got 4 sets of them so I'm going to see if I can bypass the timer thing on it and use it directly on a regular timer. 
The red and blue and yellow one was a little bit more money but will be nice to add spectrum to encourage or reduce stretch on things. I will let yall know how they are and how hot they get once I set them up


----------



## Kerowacked (May 17, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> It's been a few months now, any updates on these? Decided not to buy this one or the 200 watt option.


I have the 200 Bozily, won’t shut off unless its unplugged. Soft soft glow, I call it the moonlighter.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 17, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I have the 200 Bozily, won’t shut off unless its unplugged. Soft soft glow, I call it the moonlighter.


That could be a problem with your outlet wiring. Having your hot and neutral swapped will cause that issue.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 17, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I have the 200 Bozily, won’t shut off unless its unplugged. Soft soft glow, I call it the moonlighter.


Think I remember you and maybe another person mentioning this a while back.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 17, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That could be a problem with your outlet wiring. Having your hot and neutral swapped will cause that issue.


Absolutely it will. A outlet tester will let you know for sure.


----------



## Kerowacked (May 17, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That could be a problem with your outlet wiring. Having your hot and neutral swapped will cause that issue.


Its the driver, tried different outlets, (had an open ground), timers etc, light stays on. I have a similar 200w that also does it. Still good veg lights but wouldn’t risk flowering with either one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 17, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Its the driver, tried different outlets, (had an open ground), timers etc, light stays on. I have a similar 200w that also does it. Still good veg lights but wouldn’t risk flowering with either one.


Have you tested your home wiring to see if it's correct? The fact that the issue persists with multiple fixtures and timers implies that it is a hot/neutral swap issue.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> 480w bar light $285 at checkout SAMPHON Led Grow Lights 4x4ft Coverage Dimmable Daisy Chain Full Spectrum 480W Hanging Plant Lights for Indoor Growing,Grow Lamp for Indoor Plants Veg and Bloom https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09Q559RKG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WB2E1KM60TCYHJENH72S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1.
> 
> gonna see how it does next to the mars fce 4800 in the new 8x4, my mars lights last gen (no uva) so they’re pretty much identically specced


This light is the shit! Max power at the top of the tent I’m hitting 300-400par not a foot off the ground.


----------



## Nizza (May 19, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Code: 66297KZV
> 
> Price: $27.20


this light out of the others I bought that day was by far the best quality. If this type comes around again I'll defo grab a few.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 19, 2022)

Nizza said:


> this light out of the others I bought that day was by far the best quality. If this type comes around again I'll defo grab a few.


Good to know. I saw it for $23 earlier, but it's expired now.


----------



## ComfortCreator (May 19, 2022)

Cheap tent anywhere, 2x2, 2x4? Any tips appreciated!

Cc


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Cheap tent anywhere, 2x2, 2x4? Any tips appreciated!
> 
> Cc


Plant House fromGrowers House


----------



## TankHankerous (May 20, 2022)

AC Infinity Cloudray 6" Oscillating Fan sale is live!









CLOUDRAY S6, Grow Tent Clip Fan 6” with 10 Speeds, EC-Motor, Auto Oscillation


Your source to create smart growing systems with components including advance grow tents, inline fans, clip-on fans, LED grow lights, and UIS™ controllers.




www.acinfinity.com


----------



## Dreypa (May 20, 2022)

Instantly out of stock.


----------



## bpk419 (May 20, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I have the 200 Bozily, won’t shut off unless its unplugged. Soft soft glow, I call it the moonlighter.


I have / had a HLG 600rspec with the same problem. HLG knew about the problem when I called to complain. They advised I use a 3-prong to 2-prong adapter which did remedy the problem until the light died within a year after purchasing. They sent a new light and I continue to use the adapter without testing for the power bleed.


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

“They sent a new light”
Enough said


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 20, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> I have / had a HLG 600rspec with the same problem. HLG knew about the problem when I called to complain. They advised I use a 3-prong to 2-prong adapter which did remedy the problem until the light died within a year after purchasing. They sent a new light and I continue to use the adapter without testing for the power bleed.


You likely have your home wiring reversed too. Get a receptacle tester to see.


----------



## Nizza (May 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> “They sent a new light”
> Enough said


Yeah man I have HLG lighting and I had the best experience with them when I had a dimmer strip out. They sent me a new driver with no hassle at all.
some people need cheaper lights and it can be a shot in the dark but hopefully it will work out! I've been grabbing some cheapo's for friends to get into it


----------



## Kerowacked (May 20, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You likely have your home wiring reversed too. Get a receptacle tester to see.


Its the driver, but if you read thru my original thread and have a different suggestion i will listen





Led stays on


Have a 200 watt bozily that stays dimly lit after lights out. Outlet with a timer, the outlet shows an open ground. Is it the outlet or the light?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 20, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Its the driver, but if you read thru my original thread and have a different suggestion i will listen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## theSh4rk (May 20, 2022)

Decent deal on an Ac Infinity 6" Fan, filter and controller Kit.
Clip 15% off Coupon and stack another 15% off from your fav influencer

Order Summary
Item(s) Subtotal:$219.00
Shipping & Handling:$0.00
Promotion Applied:-$32.85
Your Coupon Savings:-$32.85
Total before tax:$153.30
Estimated tax to be collected:$10.73
Grand Total:$164.03



AC Infinity Air Filtration PRO Kit 6”


----------



## theSh4rk (May 20, 2022)

4" Kit available too

Order Summary
Items: $179.00
Shipping & handling: $0.00
Promotion Applied: -$26.85
Your Coupon Savings: -$26.85
Total before tax: $125.30
Estimated tax to be collected: $8.77
Order total: $134.07

AC Infinity Air Filtration PRO Kit 4”


----------



## MannyPacs (May 21, 2022)

theSh4rk said:


> Decent deal on an Ac Infinity 6" Fan, filter and controller Kit.
> Clip 15% off Coupon and stack another 15% off from your fav influencer
> 
> Order Summary
> ...


Nice.. sorry if dumb question but what is the influencer coupon code


----------



## theSh4rk (May 21, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Nice.. sorry if dumb question but what is the influencer coupon code


No worries, here are some examples

Mr. Canucks Grow - CANUCK15
Garden Talk with Mr. Grow It - MRGROWIT
From the Stash Podcast - THESTASH15
Highigan - Highigan


----------



## MannyPacs (May 21, 2022)

theSh4rk said:


> No worries, here are some examples
> 
> Mr. Canucks Grow - CANUCK15
> Garden Talk with Mr. Grow It - MRGROWIT
> ...


Many thanks


----------



## Marq1340 (May 21, 2022)

Price: $10



Code: 50QBEA39



Quantity: No Limit.



Link: https://amzn.to/3Ns8xb1



Note:
4x 1 gallon bubble bags






Photos:


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2022)

$109 for this lil decarb unit with adjustable temp. Haven't made the edibles yet but the decarb looks good. I'll update with results in few days



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09T7CBLC7?psc=1&


----------



## higher self (May 23, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 5 gal set of 8 bags is $12 now with coupon. Glad I waited but thanks for the deal! Haven't tried to make bubble hash in a long time but for $12 I'll give it a try again.


----------



## Nizza (May 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> The 5 gal set of 8 bags is $12 now with coupon. Glad I waited but thanks for the deal! Haven't tried to make bubble hash in a long time but for $12 I'll give it a try again.


The ice cube shape matters good luck and keep it cold!


----------



## higher self (May 23, 2022)

Nizza said:


> The ice cube shape matters good luck and keep it cold!


Thanks for tip. Large or small ice? I can get that ice thats small pellets like hail if that's best


----------



## Nizza (May 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Thanks for tip. Large or small ice? I can get that ice thats small pellets like hail if that's best


very debatable subject, I would say definately do not use chipped ice or anything sharp though. Bigger is better than the tiny pebbled I'd say but I'm not an expert. I'd look into the best ice to use for yourself and make a decision based on what you can find locally. Also cleaning the bags while theyre cold helps a ton, and microplaning the hash to fully dry it is very important. Good luck dude! Love me some nice bubble hash. I think stir time is also very important. The longer it sits in water the greener it gets


----------



## higher self (May 23, 2022)

Nizza said:


> very debatable subject, I would say definately do not use chipped ice or anything sharp though. Bigger is better than the tiny pebbled I'd say but I'm not an expert. I'd look into the best ice to use for yourself and make a decision based on what you can find locally. Also cleaning the bags while theyre cold helps a ton, and microplaning the hash to fully dry it is very important. Good luck dude! Love me some nice bubble hash. I think stir time is also very important. The longer it sits in water the greener it gets


Cool man thanks! I'll defiantly do some research before I get started.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> The 5 gal set of 8 bags is $12 now with coupon. Glad I waited but thanks for the deal! Haven't tried to make bubble hash in a long time but for $12 I'll give it a try again.


Link? I don’t see any options other than the 1 gal 4 sacker


----------



## higher self (May 23, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Link? I don’t see any options other than the 1 gal 4 sacker





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XYX9DH6/


----------



## JewelRunner (May 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XYX9DH6/


Had to buy the hon and guan bags for 12 bux. I’ll wind up spending more than that on ice prolly


----------



## Tracker (May 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> $109 for this lil decarb unit with adjustable temp. Haven't made the edibles yet but the decarb looks good. I'll update with results in few days
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09T7CBLC7?psc=1&


Thanks for posting that. I snatched one up to give it a try.


----------



## sportyridr (May 25, 2022)

Hi Guys, just picked this up for 21.00...reg 52.00

SLENPET 10000mAh Oscillating Tower Fan with Remote, 16 inch Cordless Rechargeable Table Fan, Battery

CODE: 503A8LMD



Hope it works for ya


----------



## higher self (May 25, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Thanks for posting that. I snatched one up to give it a try.


Your welcome. Works pretty well so far. I made a quick tincture with everclear & 2 grams of my best smoke. I needed to reduce the alcohol down some but I was buzzing all day yesterday. Had someone coming over my house & within 20 mins of them texting me, I was out cold. Lol had them waiting outside for 45mins until I woke up luckily. I was a bit embarrassed lol!

I remember that when I 1st made edibles way back I was growing sativas a lot, shit like Kali Mist, Sage, stuff from Ace Genetics. I like sativa edibles a lot better but all I have now is hybrids & indicas. Gotta pop some seeds!


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (May 25, 2022)

I don't know if this is good or not but it appears to be, I just bought 1. Can anyone with more know-how say if it's worth it? I also got the 100 watt for veg/cloning. Getting back into growing after some time away. Just got the 1 for now, but I was considering getting 4 and making a big square above the canopy. If you buy 1 at a time it should give you the $80 off each time.

Upgraded 420W Led Grow Light with Samsung Diodes, Dimmable 6x6ft 5x5ft Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Veg Bloom Light 50% off 249$ plus Additional $80 off = $169


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> I don't know if this is good or not but it appears to be, I just bought 1. Can anyone with more know-how say if it's worth it? I also got the 100 watt for veg/cloning. Getting back into growing after some time away. Just got the 1 for now, but I was considering getting 4 and making a big square above the canopy. If you buy 1 at a time it should give you the $80 off each time.
> 
> Upgraded 420W Led Grow Light with Samsung Diodes, Dimmable 6x6ft 5x5ft Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Veg Bloom Light 50% off 249$ plus Additional $80 off = $169
> 
> View attachment 5139051


Looks like a nice light and a few people on the forums have it I believe. Personally I would grab the Updayday light instead.


----------



## Tracker (May 25, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> I don't know if this is good or not but it appears to be, I just bought 1. Can anyone with more know-how say if it's worth it? I also got the 100 watt for veg/cloning. Getting back into growing after some time away. Just got the 1 for now, but I was considering getting 4 and making a big square above the canopy. If you buy 1 at a time it should give you the $80 off each time.
> 
> Upgraded 420W Led Grow Light with Samsung Diodes, Dimmable 6x6ft 5x5ft Full Spectrum Grow Light for Indoor Plants Veg Bloom Light 50% off 249$ plus Additional $80 off = $169
> 
> View attachment 5139051


The price is a good deal for what it is. The QB style lights have an intense hot spot directly under the center which diminishes significantly as you move toward the edge. The spread of light intensities across the canopy is not as good as it is with bar style lights.

You will be able to effectively flower 3x3 canopy. In a 4x4 the stuff around the outer perimeter will want more light.


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (May 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Looks like a nice light and a few people on the forums have it I believe. Personally I would grab the Updayday light instead.





Tracker said:


> The price is a good deal for what it is. The QB style lights have an intense hot spot directly under the center which diminishes significantly as you move toward the edge. The spread of light intensities across the canopy is not as good as it is with bar style lights.
> 
> You will be able to effectively flower 3x3 canopy. In a 4x4 the stuff around the outer perimeter will want more light.


Thanks for the advice. I cancelled my order of the other lights and looked up the Updayday brand. They seem pretty good and have a 30% off special right now, but their lowest option seems to be a 400w flower light, would it be good to use this dialed down for a clone/veg light? Or any other good lights to recommend for a 60x20 veg/clone space? (2 30x20 tables)

I have a veg and clone space side by side, 30x20" each for a total width of 60x20". Was considering a long rectangular mars hydro light at first but may want 2 separate instead or just 1 central in middle for less overall heat? The buckets swap one becomes clone one becomes veg then when clones geow they become veg and take clones into former other bucket which was veg but plants get moved to flower, so I may need 2 independent lights I can raise/lower as necessary. Or maybe the long light is fine at 1 height because clones will be so much smaller?


----------



## Lizard0420 (May 25, 2022)

The updayday lights a beast


----------



## Tracker (May 25, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> Thanks for the advice. I cancelled my order of the other lights and looked up the Updayday brand. They seem pretty good and have a 30% off special right now, but their lowest option seems to be a 400w flower light, would it be good to use this dialed down for a clone/veg light? Or any other good lights to recommend for a 60x20 veg/clone space? (2 30x20 tables)
> 
> I have a veg and clone space side by side, 30x20" each for a total width of 60x20". Was considering a long rectangular mars hydro light at first but may want 2 separate instead or just 1 central in middle for less overall heat? The buckets swap one becomes clone one becomes veg then when clones geow they become veg and take clones into former other bucket which was veg but plants get moved to flower, so I may need 2 independent lights I can raise/lower as necessary. Or maybe the long light is fine at 1 height because clones will be so much smaller?


For my veg/clone I use lights that are capable to flower that area, but I way lower the intensity. I have a few extra lights laying around from this thread though.


----------



## Tracker (May 25, 2022)

Hey @Marq1340 , do your sources have any discounts on SUNRAISE?


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> Thanks for the advice. I cancelled my order of the other lights and looked up the Updayday brand. They seem pretty good and have a 30% off special right now, but their lowest option seems to be a 400w flower light, would it be good to use this dialed down for a clone/veg light? Or any other good lights to recommend for a 60x20 veg/clone space? (2 30x20 tables)
> 
> I have a veg and clone space side by side, 30x20" each for a total width of 60x20". Was considering a long rectangular mars hydro light at first but may want 2 separate instead or just 1 central in middle for less overall heat? The buckets swap one becomes clone one becomes veg then when clones geow they become veg and take clones into former other bucket which was veg but plants get moved to flower, so I may need 2 independent lights I can raise/lower as necessary. Or maybe the long light is fine at 1 height because clones will be so much smaller?


You can combine this code with that coupon of you haven't already. TZEOYUI8


----------



## Marq1340 (May 25, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 , do your sources have any discounts on SUNRAISE?


Haven't seen anything from them in a while. Breaks my heart.


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (May 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> You can combine this code with that coupon of you haven't already. TZEOYUI8


Thanks I ended up using this and getting 1

Anyone able to score a deal on a 9x9 gorilla tent and/or gorilla 8" carbon filter?


----------



## theSh4rk (May 26, 2022)

Lowest price I've seen on amazon
Fiskars 399241-1002 Micro-Tip Pruning Snips, Non-Stick Blades, 2 Count $16.36


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2022)

theSh4rk said:


> Lowest price I've seen on amazon
> Fiskars 399241-1002 Micro-Tip Pruning Snips, Non-Stick Blades, 2 Count $16.36
> 
> View attachment 5139314


I bought thes since I’ve had a pair for years, however these are no comparison. Blades have much less complex grind, and they were thicker stainless. And they are not as good on tough branching. These get sticky fast also but may be the best now.

I think I paid $12 on EBay


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $11.99(10.67 with rebate)
> 
> Code: Clearance
> 
> ...


Price: $10(8.89 with rebate)


----------



## Marq1340 (May 26, 2022)

Price: $25



Code: DA7HXK2R



Quantity: No limit



Link: https://amzn.to/3wPuM5f



Note:
120 watts







Photos:


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 27, 2022)

This fucking thing is awesome! Way better than just using a shitty little spray bottle Flo-Master by Hudson 24101 1 Gallon Lawn and Garden Tank Sprayer, Translucent https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08B42QKDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_14MH70YW0C8XKEHH3CY2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## yinyang814 (May 27, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> This fucking thing is awesome! Way better than just using a shitty little spray bottle Flo-Master by Hudson 24101 1 Gallon Lawn and Garden Tank Sprayer, Translucent https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08B42QKDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_14MH70YW0C8XKEHH3CY2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Speaking of tank sprayers, any chance that this could double as an indoor reservoir, maybe?


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 27, 2022)

Think your better off with a big tote or trash can and some pvc pipes tbh.


----------



## Hotshotmaple (May 27, 2022)

Can not find that sprayer for that price...was there a code for it?


----------



## yinyang814 (May 27, 2022)

Last I checked 2 hours ago it was unavailable/sold out

There was no code, just a price drop


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (May 27, 2022)

There was only 1 available at that price.


----------



## yinyang814 (May 27, 2022)

Home Depot still has some I think









Chapin 15 Gal. 12-Volt EZ Mount Spot Sprayer for ATV's, UTV's and Lawn Tractors 97200B - The Home Depot


Chapin's 97200E 15-Gallon 12v EZ Mount ATV Spot Sprayer mounts to your standard ATV, UTV or lawn tractor. Its15-gallon heavy-duty, translucent, chemical resistant tank has a 5-inch wide tank opening for



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Marq1340 (May 27, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $32
> 
> Code: 709VDNSQ + clip 10% off (80% off)
> 
> ...


Price: $24
Code: 5707T2A6S


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2022)




----------



## JewelRunner (May 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought 4. Dk why other than that’s a lot of watts for 25 dollar.


----------



## Marq1340 (May 28, 2022)

Price: $12.31



Code: 53% off sale



Quantity: No limit



Link: https://amzn.to/3NKOdSG



Note: a lot of you will be hard-pressed to find this at $12.31 each 1.5. cubic foot bag at your local shops let alone delivered to your doorstep. Sale definitely won't last much longer.







Photos:


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 29, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $12.31
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that heads up! I just bought 2 bags. I've never used this soil before but it seems like a really good mix. I grow organic and it is loaded with what I like and some things I'd like to try. Plus you can plant right into the bag! Great price too. Win, win, and another win. Thanks again.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 29, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Thanks for that heads up! I just bought 2 bags. I've never used this soil before but it seems like a really good mix. I grow organic and it is loaded with what I like and some things I'd like to try. Plus you can plant right into the bag! Great price too. Win, win, and another win. Thanks again, Marq


Damn I thought I found something special when I hit a great price on it at Walmart last night right before bed. Walmart.com has it for the exact same price. 12.31 per bag delivered.
I got loaded up for bear as Amazon's normal price is 26 bucks. Thanks Matk


----------



## Marq1340 (May 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Damn I thought I found something special when I hit a great price on it at Walmart last night right before bed. Walmart.com has it for the exact same price. 12.31 per bag delivered.
> I got loaded up for bear as Amazon's normal price is 26 bucks. Thanks Matk





ChrispyCritter said:


> Thanks for that heads up! I just bought 2 bags. I've never used this soil before but it seems like a really good mix. I grow organic and it is loaded with what I like and some things I'd like to try. Plus you can plant right into the bag! Great price too. Win, win, and another win. Thanks again.


No problem. The Amazon price drop is likely connected to walmart's price drop anyway. I call it the "undercut algorithm".


----------



## bodhipop (May 29, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No problem. The Amazon price drop is likely connected to walmart's price drop anyway. I call it the "undercut algorithm".


Purchased a 10 pack, Marq. Mad respect.. you are a man of the people.


----------



## Rurumo (May 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5140709


I saw this and now I'm either one pack richer or one pack poorer depending how you look at it


----------



## Marq1340 (May 29, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Purchased a 10 pack, Marq. Mad respect.. you are a man of the people.


All sold out.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 1, 2022)

I haven't been monitoring the price history or anything but I don't think I've ever seen it under $100 except on eBay.

Truncheon V2 non-commercial EC meter is on Amazon currently for $86.10. No code required.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jun 2, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> I haven't been monitoring the price history or anything but I don't think I've ever seen it under $100 except on eBay.
> 
> Truncheon V2 non-commercial EC meter is on Amazon currently for $86.10. No code required.
> 
> View attachment 5142502


Now $84... priced almost as low as the Milwaukee version now


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 2, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $32
> 
> Code: 709VDNSQ + clip 10% off (80% off)
> 
> ...


Price: $22.40
Code: 72CRWKZU


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 2, 2022)

This thing gets any cheaper I'll be forced to buy it....


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 3, 2022)

Any humidifiers coming up in the near future?


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 4, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Any humidifiers coming up in the near future?


Twenty bucks


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09CG4PRLX


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 4, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Any humidifiers coming up in the near future?


#1. https://amzn.to/3xae3c0
60ZOTUOS
$10.07

#2. https://amzn.to/3x2NxRI *(One of the ones I've used often)*
LD 1 hour left
$19.59

2B. https://amzn.to/3x6I38r
$20

#3. https://amzn.to/3H5z6Bb
35AH001BZW
38.99

@Kerowacked 's code above 5A94ID5O


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 5, 2022)

Can’t be shipped to California and expired. You go to sleep at normal hours. Wake up early. And still miss that damn thing. SMH


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2022)

Amazon
Maxisun MF1000 $49
I have 2
Awesome deal


----------



## Isawthelight (Jun 6, 2022)

Just bought a Grow Light Science Progrow 320 for $295. MSRP = $395


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 6, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> Just bought a Grow Light Science Progrow 320 for $295. MSRP = $395


pretty sweet light for a 2x4.


----------



## LadysCannabis (Jun 7, 2022)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> I thought it would be cool to have a running thread dedicated to the best links to buy from that has the lowest prices ansd best deals. It would save alot of time,trouble and ppl posting asking.. I have a few links to get it started.. I cant speak on behalf of these items as the only ones I actually bought were the microscope, panda film and the cfls.. Ill be adding more links later..
> 
> 
> *42w Daylight CFL - 8.99 with free shipping -*
> ...


Sweeeet!


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 9, 2022)

25% off seed junky Genetics at Platinum Seed Bank, some already marked down, additional 10% for code THXSUB10 (given when subscribe for email), plus another 10% for bitcoin.

Doesn't work for strain Scotty Cake, though all others seem to work.



I hope "Biscotti x Sherb Bx" is super fire bc almost all the strains I just got from SJG are 1/2 that parent lol. I've been seeing a lot of hype around this breeder, and know that when neptune ran a 30% sale last week, it didn't apply to seed junky, so hopefully the hype is real.


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 9, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> View attachment 5146783


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 10, 2022)

HLG has a few things on sale right now that also combine with the RIU10 code. I just scored 2 of these:


----------



## LadysCannabis (Jun 10, 2022)

Good Morning 

Just hit a real good deal @ Seed connect in AZ ~ My normal bank 
Just got my order 35% off! Plus I have a rewards account & also got the Seed Point to use when I want. But the 35% Off was way better! I don't normally order large quantities was perfect for me! Now I get to try different strains with my next few grows 
Plus free shipping on orders over $100 bucks! 
Just passing it on!









 

Product​Quantity​Price​Auto Strawberry Banana Cookies Autoflowering seeds - 3 Seeds
*Quantity:* 
3 Seeds​1​$33.00​Auto Forbidden Runtz Autoflower seeds - 3 Seeds
*Quantity:* 
3 Seeds​1​$55.00​Seed Connect Stickers​1​$0.00​Auto LSD Cookies Autoflowering seeds - 3 Seeds
*Quantity:* 
3 Seeds​1​$33.00​Auto Apple Banana Autoflower Seeds USA - 3 Seeds
*Quantity:* 
3 Seeds​1​$33.00​Extra Free Seeds​1​$0.00​Seed Connect Cannabis Lighters​1​$0.00​Seed Connect Pens​1​$0.00​











Pay with Credit card

 


Shipping via Free shipping

 


Note: 



 





Subtotal​$154.00​Discount​-$53.90​Shipping​Free shipping​Sales Tax​$8.12​


 



Total​$108.22​


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 10, 2022)

I guess it was just a matter of time before pollen chuckers wrecked this thread


----------



## LadysCannabis (Jun 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I guess it was just a matter of time before pollen chuckers wrecked this thread


If that's your best!


----------



## Vitamin_THC (Jun 10, 2022)

LadysCannabis said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Just hit a real good deal @ Seed connect in AZ ~ My normal bank
> Just got my order 35% off! Plus I have a rewards account & also got the Seed Point to use when I want. But the 35% Off was way better! I don't normally order large quantities was perfect for me! Now I get to try different strains with my next few grows
> ...


You paid that much for random autos from pollen chuckers and thats a discount? I'm sorry, you should look down at the area for seeds on RIU, so you won't be taken advantage of again


----------



## LadysCannabis (Jun 11, 2022)

Vitamin_THC said:


> You paid that much for random autos from pollen chuckers and thats a discount? I'm sorry, you should look down at the area for seeds on RIU, so you won't be taken advantage of again


Thanks for your thoughts. But possibly could have just said that!!


----------



## Soul Dwella (Jun 11, 2022)

any 4 and 6 inch filter deals around? Stocked up with a Vipon code from this thread last time, need to restock! LOL


----------



## RIS (Jun 11, 2022)

Any codes for LED's? need to replace my hps.


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 11, 2022)

RIS said:


> Any codes for LED's? need to replace my hps.


I don’t know where you are located, but I’m in a big city and if you look at offerup you can find slightly used great leds for less than half the original price


----------



## RIS (Jun 11, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I don’t know where you are located, but I’m in a big city and if you look at offerup you can find slightly used great leds for less than half the original price


I’ll check it out. The last thing I bought used was a grow tent and it was a terrible experience.


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 11, 2022)

RIS said:


> Any codes for LED's? need to replace my hps.


Literally just posted an HLG special with RIU10 code, pick up the slack...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 12, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B098TD985F/



100w or 220w versions

50% off the listed price with code: BCU5WTZQ


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B098TD985F/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet just got the 100w for clone/veg area ty


----------



## RIS (Jun 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B098TD985F/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, just grabbed two.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 12, 2022)

If I purchase another light, I'll have to have another building to put it in! Of course, my wife wuld probably make me sleep in in for a few days!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 12, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> If I purchase another light, I'll have to have another building to put it in! Of course, my wife wuld probably make me sleep in in for a few days!


Sacrifices.......


----------



## RIS (Jun 13, 2022)

Well lights got here. Supposed to be two 2200 got a 1000 an a 2200. Lol damn


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 13, 2022)

RIS said:


> Well lights got here. Supposed to be two 2200 got a 1000 an a 2200. Lol damn


Contact Amazon customer service. Maybe you'll get lucky and get a free light out of the deal.


----------



## RIS (Jun 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Contact Amazon customer service. Maybe you'll get lucky and get a free light out of the deal.


Customer service is “down” at the moment lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm sure they'll be up again soon.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 13, 2022)

RIS said:


> Customer service is “down” at the moment lol


Make sure you mention that, when you get thru. It should better your chances on a free light. Lol


----------



## RIS (Jun 13, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Make sure you mention that, when you get thru. It should better your chances on a free light. Lol


I had thought of that too


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 13, 2022)

This is on sale for $90 off right now, seems pretty good for the price, but would even better if thar be a code, yeargh.







Philzon FD6500 650W


----------



## RIS (Jun 14, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Make sure you mention that, when you get thru. It should better your chances on a free light. Lol





PJ Diaz said:


> Contact Amazon customer service. Maybe you'll get lucky and get a free light out of the deal.


So I had decided I didn't care too much about the light so I was just going to get my refund. You gave me the last little push to contact support, Bam!! Now I got a free LG1000.
Thanks, fellas, I thought of it but I wasn't going to do it until your post.


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Jun 14, 2022)

This one came like 4-5 days late and was refunded. Free lights shine bright


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 15, 2022)

Any humidifier recommendations? Been reading up on them and don't think I want the misting ones


----------



## Eternal420247 (Jun 15, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Any humidifier recommendations? Been reading up on them and don't think I want the misting ones


For a tent or a room?


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 15, 2022)

Eternal420247 said:


> For a tent or a room?


For a tent, forgot to specify


----------



## perramas (Jun 16, 2022)

400 watt LED for $168 with $50 coupon applied at checkout.



https://www.amazon.com/OPPRUI-PL1000-Spectrum-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B09G66W73D


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jun 16, 2022)

perramas said:


> 400 watt LED for $168 with $50 coupon applied at checkout.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/OPPRUI-PL1000-Spectrum-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B09G66W73D


It's been a couple months since I've looked at a light, but damn there was a race to the bottom on prices. They cheap as shit now. Too bad electricity has gone through the roof so looking for the most efficient is even more important.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 16, 2022)

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/YMgAAOSwjRJipuaS/s-l500.jpg


$86.00 hard to resist!


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 16, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/YMgAAOSwjRJipuaS/s-l500.jpg
> 
> 
> $86.00 hard to resist!


That's only a photo.


----------



## grownodes (Jun 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> That's only a photo.











AGLEX 240W LED Grow Light Full Spectrum for Indoor Plants VEG Flower Adjustable | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AGLEX 240W LED Grow Light Full Spectrum for Indoor Plants VEG Flower Adjustable at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here is a listing of the light. There seem to be several sellers selling it at 86.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 16, 2022)

grownodes said:


> AGLEX 240W LED Grow Light Full Spectrum for Indoor Plants VEG Flower Adjustable | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AGLEX 240W LED Grow Light Full Spectrum for Indoor Plants VEG Flower Adjustable at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


So where is the bargain?


----------



## grownodes (Jun 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So where is the bargain?


If you do a search for that same light, some people are selling it for 200+


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm sure it would veg some plants just fine. Priced right


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Jun 17, 2022)

perramas said:


> 400 watt LED for $168 with $50 coupon applied at checkout.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/OPPRUI-PL1000-Spectrum-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B09G66W73D


Bought it and can't find anything that says Samsung anywhere. Driver as advertised. Assembly required. Haven't hooked it up yet...


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Jun 21, 2022)

@Marq1340 any 300w-400w lights available for the low low. Asking for a friend. Peace


----------



## nygaff1 (Jun 22, 2022)

$30 off $45 coupon ended up being ~$17 with taxes.

https://a.co/d/8jHxcCh

6L Mist Humidifier for Large Room, Cool Mist Vaporizer for Home Apartment, Quiet Ultrasonic Humidifier with 360° Nozzle & Water Level Window, Auto Shut-Off, BPA-Free for Living Room, Bedroom, Baby


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Thanks for posting that. I snatched one up to give it a try.


You ever use your decab machine yet? I made some edibles with dry sift tincture reduced into MCT oil & it had me so high! Was paranoid & thought about shutting down my grow until I calmed myself down. Man I haven't had potent edibles like that in awhile. No more edibles from buds for me only concentrate.

Still $109 for anyone interested



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09T7CBLC7?psc=1&


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 23, 2022)

I think the best deal I get , occurs when RIU advertisers encourage members to submit ideas to improve their business and ya don't give them some asinine feedback , ya pitch something worth a shit , perhaps a good idea instead. Then you get a private letter thanking you for the insight and then ask you what type of seeds do you like , auto , photo, sativa , indica ? ". Then they compile a sweet mix of seeds and fire them off to you. Sweet , stoner dudes !


----------



## Tracker (Jun 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> You ever use your decab machine yet? I made some edibles with dry sift tincture reduced into MCT oil & it had me so high! Was paranoid & thought about shutting down my grow until I calmed myself down. Man I haven't had potent edibles like that in awhile. No more edibles from buds for me only concentrate.
> 
> Still $109 for anyone interested
> 
> ...


Havent used it yet. I already made like 6 cups of butter right before I ordered it. I'll put it to use before too long. I will report back.


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Havent used it yet. I already made like 6 cups of butter right before I ordered it. I'll put it to use before too long. I will report back.


Well rest assured when you get around to a new batch this thing works well. Although you won't be able to make a large quantity like 6 cups, only 1 cup.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> Well rest assured when you get around to a new batch this thing works well. Although you won't be able to make a large quantity like 6 cups, only 1 cup.


For the past long while, ive been decarbing in the oven and then infusing in a magic butter machine. I was thinking to cram as much into the new decarb unit as I can to make as much as possible in one go on the magic butter machine.

If I grind it up well, how much material do you think can reasonably be crammed into the decarb unit?


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2022)

Tracker said:


> For the past long while, ive been decarbing in the oven and then infusing in a magic butter machine. I was thinking to cram as much into the new decarb unit as I can to make as much as possible in one go on the magic butter machine.
> 
> If I grind it up well, how much material do you think can reasonably be crammed into the decarb unit?


I put some ground up already vapped bud in silicone cup just now & it was an ounce. Didn't fill it all the way bc the silicone top sucks down a bit to create a tight seal when decarbing. Probably can fit more not using the silicone cup but I've just been using that. 

I've only done small batches so I do everything with this, reducing the alcohol & infusing into the oil. I need to decarb the buds at lower temp the recommended temp is a tad hot imo for this small unit but lowest temp was perfect for kief


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Jun 24, 2022)

SPIDER FARMER SE7000 730W Buy 2 get 1 Free $799 each, or 3 for $1598, + 5% off if you sign up for their newsletter so $506.33 each. Works out to nearly 40% off (if you buy 3).


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Jun 25, 2022)

any 60+ pt dehumidifier deals? looking to spend $200 or so


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 25, 2022)

Cvntcrusher said:


> any 60+ pt dehumidifier deals? looking to spend $200 or so


Not since before someone imposed tariffs on China! 
more like $300 and up


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 26, 2022)

Cvntcrusher said:


> any 60+ pt dehumidifier deals? looking to spend $200 or so


Target has good deals. I was in the store about 6 weeks ago and picked up a 20pint for $119. They had many 40 and 60 pint options.


----------



## bimmer525i (Jun 28, 2022)

For anyone interested buildasoil is running 25% off on a lot of there products. This sale runs till July 4th.


----------



## RIS (Jun 28, 2022)

bimmer525i said:


> For anyone interested buildasoil is running 25% off on a lot of there products. This sale runs till July 4th.


I was just thinking of going with them for my next round.


----------



## nygaff1 (Jun 28, 2022)

bimmer525i said:


> For anyone interested buildasoil is running 25% off on a lot of there products. This sale runs till July 4th.


I literally had $300 worth of stuff arrive over the weekend... should have waited a damn week ‍


----------



## Tracker (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey @Marq1340 prime day will be here soon. Can you work some discount code magic to double up with prime deals?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 28, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> I literally had $300 worth of stuff arrive over the weekend... should have waited a damn week ‍


Never hurts to ask after the fact. It would be good CS on their part.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Contact Amazon customer service. Maybe you'll get lucky and get a free light out of the deal.


Fuck Amazon. Twice lately I ordered and the next day I got a call from the credit card company asking about fraud charges. 

I called twice in the last month and have been waiting for someone higher up to call me. Nobody has contacted me.

Last time I did try before you buy. So they keep trying to charge my card, and keep sending me emails relying me the payment isn't going through. I say Fuck Em. If they don't want to call me about the fraud shit, I guess they don't want my money, . So I got free shoes,


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jun 28, 2022)

Amazon only contacts the card holder or the name on the Amazon account. Tell your mom to check her emails cause I'm pretty sure they tried getting it resolved.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 28, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Hey @Marq1340 prime day will be here soon. Can you work some discount code magic to double up with prime deals?


I'll let you know if I find anything. 


All hail Amazon


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

I ordered a couple of these cheap lights that were posted on here. And they smell like chemicals. I'm scared to use them. Don't need to be inhaling toxic fumes. Just a heads up.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I ordered a couple of these cheap lights that were posted on here. And they smell like chemicals. I'm scared to use them. Don't need to be inhaling toxic fumes. Just a heads up.


You should probably just stick them in the closet with your Brando shirt and fifteen name brand lights. I don't know why you are even on this thread it's not about BAS or advanced organics.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jun 28, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior I Don't think good deals are your thing maybe stick with what you are good at. Telling stories and experimenting your plants to death?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 29, 2022)

Fuck Amazon? Dude. Your having fraud from whatever pump or swipe you did. Amazon is not jacking you lmao. Or even trying. Not even close. The fact that you point a finger towards them is absolutely hilarious. And iv never had them call me back. I just message with them. And they send my money back and tell me to keep the item. I was impressed how easy they handled stuff.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Fuck Amazon. Twice lately I ordered and the next day I got a call from the credit card company asking about fraud charges.
> 
> I called twice in the last month and have been waiting for someone higher up to call me. Nobody has contacted me.
> 
> Last time I did try before you buy. So they keep trying to charge my card, and keep sending me emails relying me the payment isn't going through. I say Fuck Em. If they don't want to call me about the fraud shit, I guess they don't want my money, . So I got free shoes,


Not free 
We consumers pay for your treachery in the long run
So …. Thanks for nothing 
I have a hunch this is your MO on ordering seeds as well


----------



## bk78 (Jun 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I have a hunch this is your MO on ordering seeds as well



He only grows clone only green crack


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Fuck Amazon? Dude. Your having fraud from whatever pump or swipe you did. Amazon is not jacking you lmao. Or even trying. Not even close. The fact that you point a finger towards them is absolutely hilarious. And iv never had them call me back. I just message with them. And they send my money back and tell me to keep the item. I was impressed how easy they handled stuff.


Just telling you what happened. You don't have to like it. I know all about card readers and shit. These cards haven't left my house in a long time. Just used for online purchases occasionally. Funny that I used one after it hasn't been used in months, and the next day my card company says someone purchased a plane ticket, lol.

Then a month later I used a different one on Amazon and got called about some other bullshit.

Never had issues before with them, but they aren't innocent. They've been busted numerous times doing scandalous shit.

And I'm no computer rookie. But don't believe it you don't want to.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just telling you what happened. You don't have to like it. I know all about card readers and shit. These cards haven't left my house in a long time. Just used for online purchases occasionally. Funny that I used one after it hasn't been used in months, and the next day my card company says someone purchased a plane ticket, lol.
> 
> Then a month later I used a different one on Amazon and got called about some other bullshit.
> 
> ...


You’re up late today?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And I'm no computer rookie. But don't believe it you don't want to.


THANK YOU


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 29, 2022)

All this talk about Amazon leaves me with a question.

Anyone have a discount code for an AC Infinity Cloudlab 844 tent? I’m about to buy a 4x4 and decided to go with another AC Inf tent. A discount code would be nice, if possible.


----------



## Hands On (Jun 29, 2022)

Have anyone seen any deals on grow bags,.10 gallons or better


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 29, 2022)

1dude1seed said:


> All this talk about Amazon leaves me with a question.
> 
> Anyone have a discount code for an AC Infinity Cloudlab 844 tent? I’m about to buy a 4x4 and decided to go with another AC Inf tent. A discount code would be nice, if possible.


Dude grow show is the only discount code iv ever seen for ac infinity. Those YouTube sponsored actors would be the ones to ask.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just telling you what happened. You don't have to like it. I know all about card readers and shit. These cards haven't left my house in a long time. Just used for online purchases occasionally. Funny that I used one after it hasn't been used in months, and the next day my card company says someone purchased a plane ticket, lol.
> 
> Then a month later I used a different one on Amazon and got called about some other bullshit.
> 
> ...


You did something wrong man. I definitely wouldn be blaming Amazon. I’d be backtracking a different direction. I’m just looking out for you. Cause if it’s not Amazon. Your gonna keep getting hit at one point or another. Hell. You mighta pissed someone off on this site and got hacked. Lol


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Dude grow show is the only discount code iv ever seen for ac infinity. Those YouTube sponsored actors would be the ones to ask.


His code, plus the additional 10% off from Amazon got it down to $155 shipped. 

Now I have another tent on the way  thank you for the info Dr!


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 29, 2022)

Anybody need prescription glasses? Check out Payneglasses.com, free-$25 plus shipping.


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 30, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Dude grow show is the only discount code iv ever seen for ac infinity. Those YouTube sponsored actors would be the ones to ask.





1dude1seed said:


> His code, plus the additional 10% off from Amazon got it down to $155 shipped.
> 
> Now I have another tent on the way  thank you for the info Dr!


Where is the code? Does it still work? Will you/DrOgKush share? Otherwise, uhh, cool brags, bros??

Is the code "grow show"?


----------



## Fallguy111 (Jun 30, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> Where is the code? Does it still work? Will you/DrOgKush share? Otherwise, uhh, cool brags, bros??
> 
> Is the code "grow show"?


MRGROWIT or DUDEGROWS5 should work


----------



## 1dude1seed (Jun 30, 2022)

smokeymcpotterton said:


> Where is the code? Does it still work? Will you/DrOgKush share? Otherwise, uhh, cool brags, bros??
> 
> Is the code "grow show"?


Here’s a link to a list of his codes:





__





DGC PROS LIST | Dude Grows Show


DGC PROS DGC Pros are our pro supporters of the Dude Grows Show. These industry pros help produce each show while consistently hooking up the crew with DGC ...




www.dudegrows.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 2, 2022)

400W Bozily led with remote $129 with Amazon coupon. I have their 200w, it works but glows like moonlight at night.


https://www.amazon.com/Bozily-Commercial-Coverage-Greenhouse-Hydroponic1664pcs/dp/B0967TQJHF


----------



## Hooda Thunkit (Jul 2, 2022)

I had a look at the 400w Bozily. It would be super easy to "mod" this light by building your own frame and mounting the boards a reasonable distance from one another. The supplied framing results in a final dimension of 16"x33". Not a great form factor for most (any?) tents. Just replacing the supplied braces with some aluminum L angle would allow you to best fit the fixture to any individual grow.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 2, 2022)

Hooda Thunkit said:


> I had a look at the 400w Bozily. It would be super easy to "mod" this light by building your own frame and mounting the boards a reasonable distance from one another. The supplied framing results in a final dimension of 16"x33". Not a great form factor for most (any?) tents. Just replacing the supplied braces with some aluminum L angle would allow you to best fit the fixture to any individual grow.


Says 2 power cords, probably need 2 outlets. Doesn’t really show it but they don’t daisy chain so its probably 2 splitters.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 2, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Says 2 power cords, probably need 2 outlets. Doesn’t really show it but they don’t daisy chain so its probably 2 splitters.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5157779


2 of those, 2 outlets.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 2, 2022)

HLG 25% Off Sitewide Sale. I've gotta stay strong though, 





__





ALL


High Efficiency Quantum Boards® Grow Lamps, Horticulture Modules, Kits and accessories by Horticulture Lighting Group




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)

BAS has some stuff for 25% off too. That one I couldn't resist, 









BuildASoil: Organic Living Soil, Fertilizers, and Soil Amendments


Everything you need to grow no-till with organic living soil. Our mission is to support organic gardeners and to provide the best products and information on how to use them. We carry pre mixed super soil, living soil, organic soil fertilizers, organic water soluble nutrients, soil minerals...




buildasoil.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 5, 2022)

150watts of LED for $36 with coupon and code: XFOYT7ZD



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JJY8Q2J


----------



## TCH (Jul 6, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> 150watts of LED for $36 with coupon and code: XFOYT7ZD
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JJY8Q2J


Nice!!! Just snagged one to give a try. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## yinyang814 (Jul 12, 2022)

100g of BioAg CytoPlus price dropped on Amazon. Now only $11.


----------



## Dreypa (Jul 12, 2022)

Anyone spot any good LED deals? Looking to light a new 4x4.


----------



## RIS (Jul 12, 2022)

VIVOSUN VS4000 LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301 Diodes &Brand Driver Dimmable Lights Sunlike Full Spectrum with Grow Room Glasses for Seedling Veg & Bloom Plant Growing Lamp for 4x4/5x5 Grow Tent


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2022)

Dreypa said:


> Anyone spot any good LED deals? Looking to light a new 4x4.





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09LMCK2TC


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 13, 2022)

Dreypa said:


> Anyone spot any good LED deals? Looking to light a new 4x4.


I’ve got one of the 480s in half my 8x4, killer light https://a.co/d/4OlQkoi


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 13, 2022)

Price: $1.69

Code: Prime Day Sale

Link: https://amzn.to/3bZlV9a

Note: About 34¢ per bag.



Photos:


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jul 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $1.69
> 
> Code: Prime Day Sale
> 
> ...


Wow could be the best deal I've seen. I feel stupid only buying 2 packs, lol if somehow they suck I am out $3!

Great find


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $1.69
> 
> Code: Prime Day Sale
> 
> ...


That was quick, got two before it ended


----------



## TiresMakeContactwRoad (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyone ever us wed LinQool light? They have some cheap bar light styles on Amazon that look nice. I want to try some but also don't want to burn my house down


----------



## TiresMakeContactwRoad (Jul 16, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Hydofe-Lights-Spectrum-Coverage-AC100-277V/dp/B09YGDTLGM/ref=mp_s_a_1_11_sspa?crid=3KM1DC4AOHRUV&keywords=linqool+led+grow+light&qid=1658014075&sprefix=linqool+led%2Caps%2C81&sr=8-11-spons&psc=1&smid=A8T5WR3XRCKNL&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE4SFlQTzVJT0FKNEgmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA5MTk1NDMzUkVRU08zOUpaUVdYJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyODk1NDJDNVdPWUU1RVdJQksmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



Or this??


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 16, 2022)

TiresMakeContactwRoad said:


> Anyone ever us wed LinQool light? They have some cheap bar light styles on Amazon that look nice. I want to try some but also don't want to burn my house down





TiresMakeContactwRoad said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hydofe-Lights-Spectrum-Coverage-AC100-277V/dp/B09YGDTLGM/ref=mp_s_a_1_11_sspa?crid=3KM1DC4AOHRUV&keywords=linqool+led+grow+light&qid=1658014075&sprefix=linqool+led%2Caps%2C81&sr=8-11-spons&psc=1&smid=A8T5WR3XRCKNL&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE4SFlQTzVJT0FKNEgmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA5MTk1NDMzUkVRU08zOUpaUVdYJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyODk1NDJDNVdPWUU1RVdJQksmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> 
> 
> 
> Or this??


I used the LinQool light for about a month and it was pretty good for a few small autos in veg. 

I believe the second light is much bigger but both should work fine as long as you don't have crazy expectations.


----------



## TiresMakeContactwRoad (Jul 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> I used the LinQool light for about a month and it was pretty good for a few small autos in veg.
> View attachment 5164546
> I believe the second light is much bigger but both should work fine as long as you don't have crazy expectations.


Awesome thank you for the quick reply! I definitely font have crazy expectations but Im trying to set a friend up with a cheap light after he overextended himself buying everything else! I like the idea of the second one but since you have actually tried the Linqool I think Ill just go for that.


----------



## Isawthelight (Jul 17, 2022)

TiresMakeContactwRoad said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hydofe-Lights-Spectrum-Coverage-AC100-277V/dp/B09YGDTLGM/ref=mp_s_a_1_11_sspa?crid=3KM1DC4AOHRUV&keywords=linqool+led+grow+light&qid=1658014075&sprefix=linqool+led%2Caps%2C81&sr=8-11-spons&psc=1&smid=A8T5WR3XRCKNL&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE4SFlQTzVJT0FKNEgmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA5MTk1NDMzUkVRU08zOUpaUVdYJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyODk1NDJDNVdPWUU1RVdJQksmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> 
> 
> 
> Or this??


Your post will look neater if you click on the _insert link _icon (chain looking icon at the middle of menu bar) to turn a long url into a few clickable words.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'll eventually be back to posting like normal.

Price: $25-35-50



Code: 50V6YUGX 



Quantity: No limit.



Link: https://amzn.to/3cpQPb6



Note: 
60-300 watts????
Claims to use Samsung's leds
None prime delivery YINTATECH delivery aka yitahome(I'm sure you've seen the brand before).







Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 19, 2022)

Have I ever mentioned " J.ump S.end"? Well its only one of three sites ive seen post fertilizers with promo codes.


Check it out if you have the chance!

Link: https://bit.ly/3uYoSgQ

I also got a bunch of free Viagrow stuff from here before they got that contract with home depot.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 19, 2022)

May be worth the price for supplemental lighting.
Price: $18.49



Code: CUKJDR5I



Quantity: Two sets per order.



Link: https://amzn.to/3uVpMuM



Note:
No idea what the wattage is.







Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 19, 2022)

Price: $4.54



Code: 65JGCQ4Z 



Quantity: No limit.



Link: https://amzn.to/3vlY1vF



Note:
9.8 oz bag of Mycorrhizal.






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 19, 2022)

Love this tent! I believe mine was $35(?) but even at $50 I say it beats everything under $100 easily.
Price: $45.49-50-85



Code:35% or off *9VFYAOQI* or clip $15 off



Quantity: No quantity limit with 2x2x4 others 1x



Link: https://amzn.to/3uUgKxW



Note:
If you're in the market for a tent in this size range then you will not be disappointed with this tent.







Photos:


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 20, 2022)

150 with the coupon 
SAMPHON Led Grow Lights 2x4ft Coverage 1080pcs LEDs Dimmable Daisy Chain Full Spectrum 320W Grow Light Hanging Plant Lights https://a.co/d/2w3shix


----------



## ChongoBongo (Jul 20, 2022)

anyone know any good deals on 6in fans or controllers?


----------



## FlowerPower88 (Jul 20, 2022)

Best deal on a 3/4 ton mini split, has to be Daikin, Mitsubishi, lg, Toshiba, Fujitsu, or Goodman.

best I have found with install kit included is:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DYDG3VP/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_CVPZ3SJZSJVDZQMDSKPQ_0?psc=1


----------



## Paddletail (Jul 21, 2022)

You should have hit Prime day up... Got a 12,000 BTU WiFi 20 SEER with install kit for $750 shipped.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 21, 2022)

*RANDOM DEALS*


https://amzn.to/3cwJUwT - 15JAESC8


https://amzn.to/3omaA6c - 50VCZ9H4


https://amzn.to/3B95hhY - 403ERDNA


https://amzn.to/3cwgf6Z - 60V6SWNT


https://amzn.to/3IYW39R - 40LZT3EC


https://amzn.to/3zlown4 - 50PBO6UI


https://amzn.to/3ROxS1X - 70GC1AIM




https://amzn.to/3Pp1AsP




https://amzn.to/3B7H5ww -



https://amzn.to/3B880bt






https://amzn.to/3PIjuX3













Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 07/18/2022 08:00AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to








https://amzn.to/3RK7Eh0












Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 07/20/2022 02:00AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to









https://amzn.to/3B9O5ZS












Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 07/08/2022 07:00AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to












https://amzn.to/3v6rpps






https://amzn.to/3PPrGoN






https://amzn.to/3ITAEPx






https://amzn.to/3B3yCKJ





https://amzn.to/3OqjY35







https://amzn.to/3PFBWQa





Whos down for a round two????? https://amzn.to/3PsPb7h (Says 10 pack)


https://amzn.to/3v7e53Y




https://amzn.to/3cx7I3I





https://amzn.to/3OpGtW1







https://amzn.to/3onclzO


----------



## yinyang814 (Jul 21, 2022)

Where does everybody here source their 10" replacement filters for RO systems? Any good deals anywhere or brands that aren't overpriced?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 21, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Where does everybody here source their 10" replacement filters for RO systems? Any good deals anywhere or brands that aren't overpriced?


What brand ro filter?


----------



## yinyang814 (Jul 21, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> What brand ro filter?


My system is the AquaticLife 5-stage 200GPD RO, so i'm looking for the standard 10" x 2.5" cartridges (sediment filter, GAC/KDF85 filter, and carbon block filter). My dual-RO membranes are still good.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 22, 2022)

Price: $92.22



Code: Clip the 75% off coupon 



Quantity: 1x per per account or order.



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3optYit




Note:
Claims it's 350 watts






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 22, 2022)

Price: $470



Code: clip $30 off coupon 



Quantity: 1x



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3BaO4ol




Note:
800 watts.

Dimensions: 41.73"x41.73






Photos:


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyone try those really inexpensive qbs @Marq1340 posted earlier. 600w-3000w for $99 and under. Please someone tell me it's a 60w-300w. Dayum


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 23, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Anyone try those really inexpensive qbs @Marq1340 posted earlier. 600w-3000w for $99 and under. Please someone tell me it's a 60w-300w. Dayum


They aren't gonna be 3k watt fixtures.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 23, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Anyone try those really inexpensive qbs @Marq1340 posted earlier. 600w-3000w for $99 and under. Please someone tell me it's a 60w-300w. Dayum


Yep, 60-300 watts. The exaggerated numbers in the title are apart of some wack marketing scheme that's been picked up by a lot of companies in that industry.


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Jul 24, 2022)

Ok but it says 600 everywhere unlike the other marketing ploys. Just curious.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Ok but it says 600 everywhere unlike the other marketing ploys. Just curious.


Trust us it's far from 600 watts.



Claims to be 100 watts consumed from the wall.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 24, 2022)

Fizzle, pop, bloom!  
Price: $5.11-18.24



Code: 20MISSYUSJOE + clip 7% off



Quantity: code has no limit but the 7% attaches to just one.




Link: https://amzn.to/3PwWtXA



Note:
Not sure how this would do with cannabis.






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 24, 2022)

Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 07/22/2022 06:00AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to







Edit: No idea why the hyperlink has that text but it works


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> 150watts of LED for $36 with coupon and code: XFOYT7ZD
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JJY8Q2J


$27 now


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> $27 now


and dimmable


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 24, 2022)

Trying to buy. Coupon code doesn’t work. I checked the first coupon on front page for 20% off. Coming to 75 bucks and says my later coupon
XFOYT7ZD

is invalid


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 24, 2022)

I got 20% from Amazon then a 50% popped up *HPSO3NYX *brought it down to $28


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 24, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying to buy. Coupon code doesn’t work. I checked the first coupon on front page for 20% off. Coming to 75 bucks and says my later coupon
> XFOYT7ZD
> 
> is invalid


 Hey bro, under the coupon you clipped, just click on the orange tab that says extra savings and it will show up at checkout. Good luck!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 24, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I got 20% from Amazon then a 50% popped up *HPSO3NYX *brought it down to $28


That's awesome, although you might wanna remove that screenshot that gives up your identity.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's awesome, although you might wanna remove that screenshot that gives up your identity.


My Cousin lol, but yeah


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 24, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> My Cousin lol, but yeah


He's got a nice house. I dig the renovated attic, and it's great to have a fire hydrant right in front, in case of fire.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> He's got a nice house. I dig the renovated attic, and it's great to have a fire hydrant right in front, in case of fire.


And up to 12 plants, lucky b*stard


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 24, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying to buy. Coupon code doesn’t work. I checked the first coupon on front page for 20% off. Coming to 75 bucks and says my later coupon
> XFOYT7ZD
> 
> is invalid


Has a new code.

HPSO3NYX


----------



## yinyang814 (Jul 25, 2022)

EK ENNOKING has 50% off coupon on their 200w and 300w LED QB's on Amazon. Sosen driver with Osram diodes. Not sure how the corded controller compares to a dimmer knob.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 25, 2022)

I need a closet light. Something that is like 2x5 or 3x5 coverage for the cheap


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Has a new code.
> 
> HPSO3NYX


I can only get it down to 35 today as well. And if I try 2 buy 2 it wants to charge me 80 something. I'll make 2 purchases for 35 if need be lol


----------



## Lizard0420 (Jul 25, 2022)

Are you prime membership


----------



## Lizard0420 (Jul 25, 2022)

I think I was looking at that light and it's like 6 dollar to ship plust tax


----------



## Lizard0420 (Jul 25, 2022)

Made it around 35


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 25, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I can only get ot down to 35 today as well. And if I try 2 buy 2 it wants to charge me 80 something. I'll make 2 purchases for 35 if need be lol


This is my total.

50% off Code + the 20% off coupon =70% off of $90.


----------



## maxelwolf (Jul 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> This is my total.
> View attachment 5169633
> 50% off Code + the 20% off coupon =70% off of $90.


How do you see this light against a Mars Hydro TS-1000?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)

maxelwolf said:


> How do you see this light against a Mars Hydro TS-1000?


Odd first question given sponsors and what not
Either way welcome or welcome back to RIU


----------



## maxelwolf (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Odd first question given sponsors and what not
> Either way welcome or welcome back to RIU


Thanks, trying to get a first setup going on, and would like to give this one a try, it´s a huge price difference, but don´t seem to find that many reviews about it to go for it.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 25, 2022)

maxelwolf said:


> Thanks, trying to get a first setup going on, and would like to give this one a try, it´s a huge price difference, but don´t seem to find that many reviews about it to go for it.


 Beware, nearly all reviewers were given a free light to review. How objective do you imagine they will be???


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 25, 2022)

maxelwolf said:


> How do you see this light against a Mars Hydro TS-1000?


Haven't used either one of the products you mentioned. I personally avoid mars hydro and the likes do to the mark ups, I'm also cautious of any extremely cheap light.


----------



## maxelwolf (Jul 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Haven't used either one of the products you mentioned. I personally avoid mars hydro and the likes do to the mark ups, I'm also cautious of any extremely cheap light.


Got it, what's a light you would recommend to get started for a 3x3 space?


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 25, 2022)

maxelwolf said:


> Got it, what's a light you would recommend to get started for a 3x3 space?


I believe the current rule of thumb is 35-50 watts per square foot so you would need around 315-450 watts if you planned on maxing out the tent.

I'm sure someone here can chime in with some great recommendations, or you could just search around the forums. I'm sure this question has been asked a lot.


----------



## cdbossbrad (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks Marq1340 , to good of a deal to pass up. Had to grab 1 and test her out. Got the 50+20% off.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 28, 2022)

https://amzn.to/3b9CejE - 50PYE98F




https://amzn.to/3PIszj4 - 55JKSD19




https://amzn.to/3BpbnLg - 55AEIKCM



https://amzn.to/3Bkb04J - 55QW59DS




https://amzn.to/3zDYlZ9 - 409OT2TH




https://amzn.to/3b9m0XO - 304Q41AD



https://amzn.to/3S7PXbj - SIDS3SUY 





https://amzn.to/3b9CW0i - 50HO8QXR






https://amzn.to/3PZ4TXp





https://amzn.to/3PTeqQ4


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 4, 2022)

Sun System RS 1850 led, was 1099 now 375








Sun System RS 1850 LED Light 120-277v (Cord Sold Separately) - DLC Listed IP65 Commercial Grade Foldable Fixture - 5 Year Warranty


Sun System RS 1850 LED Light 120-277v (Cord Sold Separately) - DLC Listed IP65 Commercial Grade Foldable Fixture - 5 Year Warranty The Sun System® Rail System (RS) 1850 LED is a 6 rail, foldable LED producing 1850 μmol/s with an efficiency of 2.5 μmol/j




growgreenmi.com


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 6, 2022)

Any links for tents?


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 7, 2022)

Edit* 


https://www.amazon.com/Linkind-Dimmable-Equivalent-Greenhouse-Succulents/dp/B09JJY8Q2J/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_wg=EozoT&pf_rd_r=C8419V81E29SJW6JT6R3&content-id=amzn1.sym.f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_w=KhzhL&pd_rd_r=6deaa343-55f8-41ee-8e20-983550867655&ref_=pd_gwm_cr_cartx



$29
40% off
150W?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

[Carpal tunnel brace]










Compression Gloves w/ Copper,Arthritis Gloves for Women,Hand Brace,Hand Support for Joint Pain,Arthritis Hand Gloves,Finger Compression Sleeve for Women-M - Walmart.com


Arrives by Fri, Oct 28 Buy Compression Gloves w/ Copper,Arthritis Gloves for Women,Hand Brace,Hand Support for Joint Pain,Arthritis Hand Gloves,Finger Compression Sleeve for Women-M at Walmart.com



www.google.com


----------



## TCH (Aug 8, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Linkind Led Grow Light Dimmable, Full Spectrum Grow Light 3x3ft Coverage for Indoor Plant, Daisy Chain Grow Lamp Sun-Like 900W Equivalent with 354 LEDs for Greenhouse Veg, Flower, Succulents
> 
> $29
> 
> 150W?


Link isnt working


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 8, 2022)

TCH said:


> Link isnt working





https://www.amazon.com/Linkind-Dimmable-Equivalent-Greenhouse-Succulents/dp/B09JJY8Q2J/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_wg=EozoT&pf_rd_r=C8419V81E29SJW6JT6R3&content-id=amzn1.sym.f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_w=KhzhL&pd_rd_r=6deaa343-55f8-41ee-8e20-983550867655&ref_=pd_gwm_cr_cartx


----------



## TCH (Aug 8, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Linkind-Dimmable-Equivalent-Greenhouse-Succulents/dp/B09JJY8Q2J/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_wg=EozoT&pf_rd_r=C8419V81E29SJW6JT6R3&content-id=amzn1.sym.f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_w=KhzhL&pd_rd_r=6deaa343-55f8-41ee-8e20-983550867655&ref_=pd_gwm_cr_cartx


Nice. I picked one of these up last month and it seems to be working really well. That said, I was running it on 100% and think I stunted my plants out of the gate. Since turning it down to 50ish% they have really responded positively.


----------



## RIS (Aug 8, 2022)

Anyone with AC Infinity coupon?


----------



## nygaff1 (Aug 8, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I used CANUCK15 they have sales on Amazon sometimes and you can stack discounts fwiw


Does that one still work? Haven't been able to get it to work for a couple months now.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 8, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> Does that one still work? Haven't been able to get it to work for a couple months now.


I last used it the first week of June so it's completely possible they are no longer affiliated. I'll just delete my post


----------



## Seedperson1 (Aug 8, 2022)

RIS said:


> Anyone with AC Infinity coupon?


420THINGS


----------



## Fallguy111 (Aug 8, 2022)

RIS said:


> Anyone with AC Infinity coupon?


TheStash15


----------



## RIS (Aug 8, 2022)

I have two of these, yes they get hot but its all manageable wish there was a dimmer but they work and you can get 50% off






Amazon.com: LGECON-2200 LED Grow Light 3x4ft Coverage Compatible with Samsung Diodes Upgraded Daisy Chain Full Spectrum,Grow Lights for Indoor Plants with 480 LEDs 3000K 5000K 660nm 730nm IR 220W


Amazon.com: LGECON-2200 LED Grow Light 3x4ft Coverage Compatible with Samsung Diodes Upgraded Daisy Chain Full Spectrum,Grow Lights for Indoor Plants with 480 LEDs 3000K 5000K 660nm 730nm IR 220W



www.amazon.com




USE: 8VAPBY2S


----------



## sportyridr (Aug 8, 2022)

Picked up 2 of these today...had to buy each separately to get discount twice...$64.65 eac

I needed a cpl more 200+w for my new 4 x4

SAMPHON 3x3ft LED Grow Lights 200W 756PCs LEDs Full Spectrum for Indoor Plants Grow Light Aluminum Reflector Hood Dimmable Plant Grow Lamp Daisy Chain for Gardeners Seeding Veg Bloom


----------



## RIS (Aug 8, 2022)

Now for only 12 bucks you can get a 1080p digital video recorder to watch your plants. It was 120 with the code it was 12.99






Amazon.com: Mini WiFi Cameras,Wireless Camera 2.4G WiFi,Built in Battery,HD 1080P Home Security Cameras, Smart Cameras with Night Vision,Up to 128GB Micro SD Card : Electronics


Buy Mini WiFi Cameras,Wireless Camera 2.4G WiFi,Built in Battery,HD 1080P Home Security Cameras, Smart Cameras with Night Vision,Up to 128GB Micro SD Card: Hidden Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Code: A364LPZN


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 8, 2022)

@RIS thanks man this is just what I wanted for Christmas because g thumbs up


----------



## RIS (Aug 8, 2022)

@DrDukePHD get this camera brother


----------



## Nizza (Aug 8, 2022)

found a really cheap fridge today, I bought it and will update if anyone is interested in it Amazon.com: 36 Inch 22.5 Cu.Ft Counter Depth French Door Refrigerator Bottom Freezer with Auto Ice Maker for Home Kitchen, Stainless Steel : Appliances 
who knows, maybe someone here wants a dedicated herb fridge


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 8, 2022)

> @DrDukePHD get this camera brother


Sweet!


----------



## Lilmink (Aug 8, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Sun System RS 1850 led, was 1099 now 375
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed this , they ran out of stock and canceled my order I'm so sad.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 9, 2022)

RIS said:


> Now for only 12 bucks you can get a 1080p digital video recorder to watch your plants. It was 120 with the code it was 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. Snagged that bad boy. Thx bro!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 9, 2022)

Price: $52.00



Code: 60X7VJGR



Quantity: No limit.



Link: https://amzn.to/3QfUYNJ



Note:
250 watts, 25.6 x 9.85 x 2.64 inches.






Photos:


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Aug 9, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> Your post will look neater if you click on the _insert link _icon (chain looking icon at the middle of menu bar) to turn a long url into a few clickable words.


I've never known how to do that, thanks!


----------



## dropshot (Aug 10, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> Does that one still work? Haven't been able to get it to work for a couple months now.


Doesn't work for me anymore


----------



## TCH (Aug 10, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Linkind-Dimmable-Equivalent-Greenhouse-Succulents/dp/B09JJY8Q2J/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_wg=EozoT&pf_rd_r=C8419V81E29SJW6JT6R3&content-id=amzn1.sym.f3267cee-867f-4c4a-ade9-f6a4ff092846&pd_rd_w=KhzhL&pd_rd_r=6deaa343-55f8-41ee-8e20-983550867655&ref_=pd_gwm_cr_cartx


I went ahead and ordered another one because for $30, its hard to pass up. It came in today. Hopefully that will give me enough juice to flower these puppies out to their potential.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 10, 2022)

TCH said:


> I went ahead and ordered another one because for $30, its hard to pass up. It came in today. Hopefully that will give me enough juice to flower these puppies out to their potential. View attachment 5178814View attachment 5178815


I now have my finger on the^^ 250w^^^ for $52! I have to buy it now as to not feel as bad about paying double that price 6 months ago for something similar. Thanks @Marq1340!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 10, 2022)

Price: $13.19



Code: RS5AFETY



Quantity: 8 per order



Link: https://amzn.to/3SGrFFE



Note:
33.82oz bottle, 5-1-5 + micronutrients.






Photos:


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 12, 2022)

RIS said:


> Now for only 12 bucks you can get a 1080p digital video recorder to watch your plants. It was 120 with the code it was 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbed 4 of them to put around my place and some 128GB SD cards for them. Somebody was fucking around on my enclosed porch where I keep bagged soil and assorted lawn and garden tools/equipment the other night. I heard them dragging my big trashcan up the porch steps (presumably to fill it up with goodies and take off with it) and chased them off with a shotgun, but I want to have some footage the next time some dumbass decides to come around.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 12, 2022)

Hawg Wild said:


> Grabbed 4 of them to put around my place and some 128GB SD cards for them. Somebody was fucking around on my enclosed porch where I keep bagged soil and assorted lawn and garden tools/equipment the other night. I heard them dragging my big trashcan up the porch steps (presumably to fill it up with goodies and take off with it) and chased them off with a shotgun, but I want to have some footage the next time some dumbass decides to come around.


I had wifi based cams for a while but the video lag drove me nuts. I ended up replacing it with a multichannel hard wired system. Now I can see 4 cams at once in real time from my bed.


----------



## RIS (Aug 14, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08YK3CP7B



Promo Code: 502W3CM4



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B098L67XB9



Promo Code: UQA2-6W26J5-XT82AU



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B097G31687?th=1



Promo Code: 15XMMC7P


----------



## Isawthelight (Aug 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $52.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine today. Returning it for a refund. Only one bad warm-white LED and a dimmer/daisy chain box that had one broken mounting tab and the other tab wasn't screwed into the heatsink. 33.8 watts when dimmer set to minimum. Silicon(?) skin applied to both the LEDs and heatsink on the LED side. LED boards look like they've been to the repair shop in the past.


----------



## sportyridr (Aug 16, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> I got mine today. Returning it for a refund. Only one bad warm-white LED and a dimmer/daisy chain box that had one broken mounting tab and the other tab wasn't screwed into the heatsink. 33.8 watts when dimmer set to minimum. Silicon(?) skin applied to both the LEDs and heatsink on the LED side. LED boards look like they've been to the repair shop in the past.
> View attachment 5182265


Man, I have two coming tomorrow...huge thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 17, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> I got mine today. Returning it for a refund. Only one bad warm-white LED and a dimmer/daisy chain box that had one broken mounting tab and the other tab wasn't screwed into the heatsink. 33.8 watts when dimmer set to minimum. Silicon(?) skin applied to both the LEDs and heatsink on the LED side. LED boards look like they've been to the repair shop in the past.
> View attachment 5182265


Good eye. Don't accept anything less than perfect when dealing with high wattage/heat devices.


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 17, 2022)

Both of mine seem to be in good shape. Dimmer is attached and daisy chain works. Sure runs hot though.


----------



## dropshot (Aug 17, 2022)

RIS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08YK3CP7B
> 
> 
> 
> Promo Code: 502W3CM4


Anyone using this Zeggwell ?


----------



## sportyridr (Aug 17, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> Both of mine seem to be in good shape. Dimmer is attached and daisy chain works. Sure runs hot though.


Thanks for your reply about these...was mistaken that they were coming today...will be here friday...

You guys that have them in hand or have had, I have a question

Can the driver be removed and possibly moved out of tent? tia


----------



## dropshot (Aug 17, 2022)

sportyridr said:


> Thanks for your reply about these...was mistaken that they were coming today...will be here friday...
> 
> You guys that have them in hand or have had, I have a question
> 
> Can the heatsink be removed and possibly moved out of tent? tia


You mean driver?


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 17, 2022)

dropshot said:


> Anyone using this Zeggwell ?


Got one on the way. The 440W one is down to $118 but can't be shipped in Amazon gift box, and the box is apparently rather indiscrete.


----------



## sportyridr (Aug 17, 2022)

dropshot said:


> You mean driver?


Yes, my bad sorry


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 17, 2022)

The box!


----------



## dropshot (Aug 17, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> View attachment 5182550


Which light is this?


----------



## RIS (Aug 17, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> The box! View attachment 5182554


Thats awesome


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 17, 2022)

The $52 (250w)


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 17, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> The $52 (250w)


This one?





The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


found a really cheap fridge today, I bought it and will update if anyone is interested in it Amazon.com: 36 Inch 22.5 Cu.Ft Counter Depth French Door Refrigerator Bottom Freezer with Auto Ice Maker for Home Kitchen, Stainless Steel : Appliances who knows, maybe someone here wants a dedicated...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## sportyridr (Aug 17, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> View attachment 5182550


Ok...guess not...at least without an extension...thanks


----------



## RIS (Aug 17, 2022)

Here are two more for you guys to look into



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09B2GVLDY?th=1


15XMMC7P



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09P12JYT7?th=1


IPPPFPI6


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Seems many board brands only exist for a few months


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

I have high quality Boards from HLG, Maxisun and Elevated Lighting. HLG still exists.


----------



## RIS (Aug 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Seems many board brands only exist for a few months





hillbill said:


> I have high quality Boards from HLG, Maxisun and Elevated Lighting. HLG still exists.


Did you just reply to yourself ?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

I find myself often talkin to myself. Doesn’t everyone do that?


----------



## groworm (Aug 17, 2022)

50% off coupon to clip = 150w for $25 for a tank of a light
Note: dimming is app or 10v only on this model which is probably why it's being blown out


https://www.amazon.com/GROPLANNER-Spectrum-Indoor-450Watts-Control/dp/B08DKYV518


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 17, 2022)

groworm said:


> 50% off coupon to clip = 150w for $25 for a tank of a light
> Note: dimming is app or 10v only on this model which is probably why it's being blown out
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GROPLANNER-Spectrum-Indoor-450Watts-Control/dp/B08DKYV518


I use these in my veg room and they are great. $25 is a steal


----------



## dropshot (Aug 17, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I use these in my veg room and they are great. $25 is a steal


How many to veg a 2x4?


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 17, 2022)

dropshot said:


> How many to veg a 2x4?


2 for mine


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 17, 2022)

groworm said:


> 50% off coupon to clip = 150w for $25 for a tank of a light
> Note: dimming is app or 10v only on this model which is probably why it's being blown out
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GROPLANNER-Spectrum-Indoor-450Watts-Control/dp/B08DKYV518


Wish you could stack the coupon on multiples.


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 17, 2022)

I have many boards from HLG to Mars to China knock offs and pucks from Chilled and the only one I have had go out on me in the last 4 years is an HLG...


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 17, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> The box! View attachment 5182554


 Imagine being in my shoes...I had 1 delivered to someone else today and I live in a very unfriendly state. At least I had checked the "this is a gift" box and also to put it in Amazon box but it doesn't matter if someone else is opening it.


----------



## TCH (Aug 17, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> Wish you could stack the coupon on multiples.


I have 2 of these leds in a 3x3 and they seem to be working great 
Linkind Led Grow Light Dimmable, Full Spectrum Grow Light 3x3ft Coverage for Indoor Plant, Daisy Chain Grow Lamp Sun-Like 900W Equivalent with 354 LEDs for Greenhouse Veg, Flower, Succulents https://a.co/d/aeW33X9


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Unfriendly here also.
All my boards work as always.HLG is 2 1/2 years, Elevated Lighting 2 at a year and 2 Maxisun from last November. The HLG 135w has Philips diodes.
Ran COBs for 7 years. Mostly white/red LEDs since 2012.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 17, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Imagine being in my shoes...I had 1 delivered to someone else today and I live in a very unfriendly state. At least I had checked the "this is a gift" box and also to put it in Amazon box but it doesn't matter if someone else is opening it.


If you think that's bad I once had 4 lbs delivered to the wrong address, and they opened it.. Luckily I had the sender use my dope shipping method of using 6" pvc with glued caps lol


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 17, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> I got mine today. Returning it for a refund. Only one bad warm-white LED and a dimmer/daisy chain box that had one broken mounting tab and the other tab wasn't screwed into the heatsink. 33.8 watts when dimmer set to minimum. Silicon(?) skin applied to both the LEDs and heatsink on the LED side. LED boards look like they've been to the repair shop in the past.
> View attachment 5182265


Mine was a day late. Same with the last 3 things I ordered from Amazon.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 17, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Mine was a day late. Same with the last 3 things I ordered from Amazon.


Every time that happens with prime delivery, I complain and get free months of prime. Sometime I order stuff to try and see if they can meet the delivery.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 17, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> Every time that happens with prime delivery, I complain and get free months of prime. Sometime I order stuff to try and see if they can meet the delivery.


I've had a bunch of shit delivered late recently, some at some real inconvenience. Do you email or call them cause I think I might feel better with some free months.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 17, 2022)

*


Rufus T. Firefly said:



I've had a bunch of shit delivered late recently, some at some real inconvenience. Do you email or call them cause I think I might feel better with some free months.

Click to expand...

If you're in the browser.
Amazon customer service.

If the app.

Bottom right corner for more options.


Then scroll to the bottom till you see customer service.
*


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 17, 2022)

TYVM!


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 18, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> TYVM!


Make sure you tell them how you were planning on the delivery date being met otherwise you would've bought locally, etc. If you keep on them that they didn't meet their prime obligations and to "make it right" they should tell you to wait while they discuss with their supervisor and come back with the free month(s). 

It's been a while. May be time for me to order something really inconvenient to ship. Maybe a very large bottle of corn syrup. Then when it arrives broken and leaking... Engage Karen mode.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 18, 2022)

You guys ever post any quality deals or just garbage at discount prices?


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> You guys ever post any quality deals or just garbage at discount prices?


All the time.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

“Let The Buyer Beware”
This will serve you well, forever.

That said, many deals on good equipment would escape our notice if not for this thread and @Marq1340's posts.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> You guys ever post any quality deals or just garbage at discount prices?


My first light was a big bar light. Worked fine. Then I found this thread and got a bunch of smaller cheaper lights for expansion. There's a lot to be said for paying maybe 30 cents per led Watt versus $1 or more. Sidelighting, underlighting, lot of opportunities.


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 18, 2022)

There was a tent deal posted on here that absolutely slapped! The deal was for multiple sizes. I ended up getting a short 2x2 for propitiation and drying and my buddy got a 4x4. Both have no light leak issues and compared to my gorilla tent, it it's pretty close in quality. Wish I bought more!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> My first light was a big bar light. Worked fine. Then I found this thread and got a bunch of smaller cheaper lights for expansion. There's a lot to be said for paying maybe 30 cents per led Watt versus $1 or more. Sidelighting, underlighting, lot of opportunities.


10 years ago, $3/watt was normal for much less efficient high end panels.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 18, 2022)

BlandMeow said:


> There was a tent deal posted on here that absolutely slapped! The deal was for multiple sizes. I ended up getting a short 2x2 for propitiation and drying and my buddy got a 4x4. Both have no light leak issues and compared to my gorilla tent, it it's pretty close in quality. Wish I bought more!


Solhydros. Those are knock off ac infinity. They’re identical. Thickness of fabric. Double beaded zippers. Same fucking colors. Same color poles. Same durability. It’s literally an ac infinity with a different name. I have all ac infinity and the one sol hydro. Very impressed

Marks posted that code 3 times I think. In the last year. Grab it if you can when you can for 35 bucks. Or 50 for the size up. Next time I see it. (If we see it). I’m grabbing another just to have. They retail 150 I think


----------



## BlandMeow (Aug 18, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Solhydros. Those are knock off ac infinity. They’re identical. Thickness of fabric. Double beaded zippers. Same fucking colors. Same color poles. Same durability. It’s literally an ac infinity with a different name. I have all ac infinity and the one sol hydro. Very impressed
> 
> Marks posted that code 3 times I think. In the last year. Grab it if you can when you can for 35 bucks. Or 50 for the size up. Next time I see it. (If we see it). I’m grabbing another just to have. They retail 150 I think


For real! @Marq1340 thanks as always!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> You guys ever post any quality deals or just garbage at discount prices?


What is your idea of quality? A high price tag?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Aug 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Seems many board brands only exist for a few months


This is why buying cheap boards maybe nice at first, but if you have problems down the road you will be SOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

SpideyManDan said:


> This is why buying cheap boards maybe nice at first, but if you have problems down the road you will be SOL


But with the low price I can treat them like disposable lighters for the cost of a HID bulb


----------



## TCH (Aug 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> But with the low price I can treat them like disposable lighters for the cost of a HID bulb


This is my thought. I got both of my 150W panels for $31 each to my door. If they take a shit, they are easily replaced. If they dim or get weaker, they will work perfect for houseplants, seedlings, or veggie starts.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> You guys ever post any quality deals or just garbage at discount prices?


pRICE: $3.99






Code: Sale!



Quantity: 30 at ounce.



Link: https://amzn.to/3cbivk2



Note:
Buy it.







Photos:


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 18, 2022)

TCH said:


> This is my thought. I got both of my 150W panels for $31 each to my door. If they take a shit, they are easily replaced. If they dim or get weaker, they will work perfect for houseplants, seedlings, or veggie starts.


Plus you lose say one out of 10 plus smaller lights, no biggie at all. You lose a full bar light in a tent and you have problems unless you have a spare ready.


----------



## dropshot (Aug 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> But with the low price I can treat them like disposable lighters for the cost of a HID bulb


Disposable lighter might be the best metaphor with the risk of fire with high voltage lower quality electronics


----------



## groworm (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> You guys ever post any quality deals or just garbage at discount prices?


80,000 watts for $650


https://www.amazon.com/Accomying-LED-Grow-Light-Commercial/dp/B09QRRYWSL


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2022)

dropshot said:


> Disposable lighter might be the best metaphor with the risk of fire with high voltage lower quality electronics


What high voltage equipment are you talking about? 110 or 220 volts is not high voltage, imo.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 18, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> Got one on the way. The 440W one is down to $118 but can't be shipped in Amazon gift box, and the box is apparently rather indiscrete.


So here's the box of the 220W zeggwell...


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 18, 2022)

groworm said:


> 80,000 watts for $650
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Accomying-LED-Grow-Light-Commercial/dp/B09QRRYWSL


Did you mean 800W?


----------



## TCH (Aug 18, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> So here's the box of the 220W zeggwell...
> 
> View attachment 5183154


Rather indiscrete may be an understatement. Hahaha


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 18, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> So here's the box of the 220W zeggwell...
> 
> View attachment 5183154


Damn thought mine was bad..


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 18, 2022)

Whats up with those lights thats a lot of wattage for the price, it wont burn down your house will it?
Im looking for a back up light incase my current one gives out mid grow. Just need something to get me by for the time it takes for a new one to arrive.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

Marketing Quantum Boards has absolutely exploded in the last few years, little real info on a lot of outfits, however, if the components are brands respected here and the build looks good they’re probably fine. The prices are down even at leading builders.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> Did you mean 800W?


Yes 800 watts


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2022)

By the looks of light ads, seems like many come from the same source. Give a light a name, give factory in China your diode and features and they build it for you. Called “Private Label”.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 18, 2022)

Aye. Those back up lights always come up to get use. I stack em up. 20-40 bucks. Not really a loss at all. I see some people blow hundreds on beans to grow shit


----------



## TCH (Aug 18, 2022)

I have been looking for an inexpensive oscillating fan for the tent. Found this on clearance at Menards today for $11.99. Vornado Helix2. Mine has 3 speed settings. The rest had 2 speed settings. I think the one I got may have been an older model. It is pretty quiet. My only gripe is that it has a button power switch instead of a switch. If the power flickers, it won't power back on. But, for $12, i will take the quality of Vornado all day.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 18, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Whats up with those lights thats a lot of wattage for the price, it wont burn down your house will it?
> Im looking for a back up light incase my current one gives out mid grow. Just need something to get me by for the time it takes for a new one to arrive.


The ones I have are etl or ul listed so I'm not too worried about random fire.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 18, 2022)

Bubbles32 said:


> The ones I have are etl or ul listed so I'm not too worried about random fire.


I don't worry about the lights themselves so much. My houses wiring, receptacles, and ext. cords are more of a worry to me. My lights rarely get hot.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2022)

TCH said:


> I have been looking for an inexpensive oscillating fan for the tent. Found this on clearance at Menards today for $11.99. Vornado Helix2. Mine has 3 speed settings. The rest had 2 speed settings. I think the one I got may have been an older model. It is pretty quiet. My only gripe is that it has a button power switch instead of a switch. If the power flickers, it won't power back on. But, for $12, i will take the quality of Vornado all day.
> 
> View attachment 5183340







__





The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


@Marq1340 are this years 420 deals on LEDs going to better/same/worse than last year?



www.rollitup.org





This one is $3+ cheaper and a bit bigger but both are decent options if you don't need the larger fans and/or trying to avoid paying $20-60 for the larger options.

It also has 3 speed and other great button style selections.


----------



## TCH (Aug 18, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was able to scoop mine today off the shelf. Plus, I prefer the smaller size in the small tent.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 19, 2022)

Price: $6



Code: KSPUSRCZ



Quantity limit: No limit.



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3px3Frs




Note:
Rolling tray + magnetic lid






Photos:


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2022)

TCH said:


> I have been looking for an inexpensive oscillating fan for the tent. Found this on clearance at Menards today for $11.99. Vornado Helix2. Mine has 3 speed settings. The rest had 2 speed settings. I think the one I got may have been an older model. It is pretty quiet. My only gripe is that it has a button power switch instead of a switch. If the power flickers, it won't power back on. But, for $12, i will take the quality of Vornado all day.
> 
> View attachment 5183340


That’s a steal dude. My vornados have been on 24hrs a day for months. Almost a year. I only turn certain fans off to clean every month. But that’s it. But I completely break them down and clean it all. And re lube the rotor on the fan shaft. Lol. I even have a cheapo family $ fan that I just keep greased and clean. Stays working


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 19, 2022)

Price: $3



Code: Through Link + $10 coupon 



Quantity: $10 coupon is for a single item.



Link: https://amzn.to/3wfn4ku



Note:
Small oscillating desk fan(no pool mounting clips included)






Photos:


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not getting the 3 dollars.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 19, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m not getting the 3 dollars.


Select the coupon first, then add the fan from the link.


----------



## TCH (Aug 19, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m not getting the 3 dollars.


Click the link
Add to cart
Go to cart
Should be an option to clip coupon
Go to checkout
Discounts should appear


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2022)

lol. I know. I did all that. 
It’s because the promo already ended .


----------



## TCH (Aug 19, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> lol. I know. I did all that.
> It’s because the promo already ended .


That sucks. I was able to snag one.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 19, 2022)

TCH said:


> That sucks. I was able to snag one.


What sucks? That I didn get a 3 dollar fan?. Lol I think I’ll live to buy another day. I got so much stuff from this thread. I prolly could open a second hand grow shop.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 19, 2022)

@Marq1340 holy crap! I haven't been getting notifications for the threads I follow for the past couple of months. Probably better anyway. I already have enough lights from this thread to signal the space station!


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> @Marq1340 holy crap! I haven't been getting notifications for the threads I follow for the past couple of months. Probably better anyway. I already have enough lights from this thread to signal the space station!


Phone us all home then brother!

You haven't missed anything from me, I expect more during the fall/winter seasons though.


----------



## Bubbles32 (Aug 21, 2022)

TCH said:


> Rather indiscrete may be an understatement. Hahaha


A friend bought the 440W one. Younger mail lady dropped it off. Apparently she said "that's an interesting item" as they both looked at the frosty buds....


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 22, 2022)

Price: $8.80 - $11.20



Code: 60DPOWNC



Quantity: One...



Link: 








Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 08/20/2022 12:01AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to






Note:
24x 1 Gallon

12x 3 Gallon 

12x 7 Gallon

8x 15 Gallon






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 22, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.80 - $11.20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1.39 if you also have the 35% coupon


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 22, 2022)

Price: $7.65



Code: 55QE2OBH



Quantity: 1x



Link:





Amazon.com: yacool 10 Pack Mixed Colors Kingsizeslim Rolling Paper Set with Smell Proof Grinder + 1 gift, Classic Ultra-Thin & Slow Burn Paper, Natural Arabic Gum : Health & Household


Buy yacool 10 Pack Mixed Colors Kingsizeslim Rolling Paper Set with Smell Proof Grinder + 1 gift, Classic Ultra-Thin & Slow Burn Paper, Natural Arabic Gum on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



amzn.to





Note:
"10 pack kingsizeslim mixed rolling paper set: 7 booklets rolling paper (no tips) + 2 booklets rolling paper with tips + 1 3-in-one rolling paper (tray+paper+tip) + 1 smell proof grinder + 1 gift! That’s mean you will get 330 rolling paper+ 116 tips"






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 22, 2022)

Price: $9



Code: 55R9SQEY



Quantity: 1x



Link: 


https://amzn.to/3Akqpjs




Note:
25x packs, 33 king size papers in each pack.






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2022)

UPdayday 2.0

Price: $130



Code: EYTA5FWW 



Quantity:



Link:


https://amzn.to/3c8GFMp




Note:
UPDAYDAY 2.0

300 watts, Co2 sensor, temperature sensor, relative humidity sensor, artificial sun feature.






Photos:


----------



## fatAngel (Aug 23, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> UPdayday 2.0
> 
> Price: $130
> 
> ...



EYTA5FWW - there is my code if anyone wants to use it. I bought the updayday posted last year and love it.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 23, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> EYTA5FWW - there is my code if anyone wants to use it. I bought the updayday posted last year and love it.


That's a multi-use code(not long and hyphenated). Maybe I should have checked that. Thanks.


----------



## Doobie McStonerface (Aug 23, 2022)

If I need supplies, I usually browse around here first before shopping around.









Welcome to GrowGreenMI!


GrowGreenMI.com - The World's Largest Hydro Store! Thousands of items in stock and DANK DEALS on the best brands




growgreenmi.com


----------



## TCH (Aug 26, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got this in last week. Made a little mount for it. Couple zipties later and it is working just fine. Not upset about the $3 price tag. Lol


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 26, 2022)

TCH said:


> Got this in last week. Made a little mount for it. Couple zipties later and it is working just fine. Not upset about the $3 price tag. Lol


Zipties are my favorite construction material for weed-adjacent projects. Seriously, you can figure out how to ziptie anything in place.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 26, 2022)

CoronaWeed said:


> Interesting little things that seem helpful.
> 
> *13 in. Wood Plant Caddy*
> 13" *$0.48* https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-13-in-Wood-Plant-Caddy-831084/310914436?
> ...


Cant wait till October gets here again. I need five more of these.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

So we just wait till October then it be available?


----------



## TCH (Aug 26, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> So we just wait till October then it be available?


Thats what I was hoping. None of the 3 links are available within 100 miles from me.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

RIS said:


> Now for only 12 bucks you can get a 1080p digital video recorder to watch your plants. It was 120 with the code it was 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was real excited because mine delivered today. Didn't get the cameras, got some type of Wi-Fi antenna. Product no longer available, and the return process is a giant pain in the ass and they want me to pay to send it back. Fuck that. So it looks like I'm going to have to give them a call and go through all the fun of actually talking to a Amazon CS rep.

Thanks to the OP for this one. If it had been the actual product, for that price, it would have been cool as hell to do a time lapse of a plant from seed to harvest.


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 26, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Was real excited because mine delivered today. Didn't get the cameras, got some type of Wi-Fi antenna. Product no longer available, and the return process is a giant pain in the ass and they want me to pay to send it back. Fuck that. So it looks like I'm going to have to give them a call and go through all the fun of actually talking to a Amazon CS rep.
> 
> Thanks to the OP for this one. If it had been the actual product, for that price, It would have been cool as hell to do a time lapse of a plant from seed to harvest.


Hey I received an empty envelope! They processed the return with pictures though.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Damn mine never showed up


----------



## RIS (Aug 26, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> Damn mine never showed up


I got an empty bag. But they refunded my purchase and didn’t count the coupon so I got 130 back…


----------



## TCH (Aug 26, 2022)

RIS said:


> I got an empty bag. But they refunded my purchase and didn’t count the coupon so I got 130 back…


This just turned into a story with like 12 different endings. Lol


----------



## 1dude1seed (Aug 26, 2022)

RIS said:


> I got an empty bag. But they refunded my purchase and didn’t count the coupon so I got 130 back…


Mines been stuck on the east coast for 10 days. Wasn’t really sure if this was too good to be true or not. Looks like I’m finding out it was too good to be true lol.


----------



## RIS (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm sorry fellas If id have known it was sketchy I wouldn't have shared. My bad


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

@RIS mine says if not at my house buy the 30 I can get refunded so I can only hope they give me 130 be cool


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Thank I'm call Amazon tell them there are 12 different endings to this shit and demand that they send me a different one and my money back the whole 130


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Anyone got an extra Karen's suit


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 26, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> Anyone got an extra Karen's suit


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 26, 2022)

Lmao. Yo we got, got lmao. I got a name badge protector haha.
Amazon should fix it


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 26, 2022)

Got a few cameras for you guys if needed.


Price: $13.05



Code: ICU2FAZC + $3 coupon



Quantity: None but $3 coupon only works on one.



Link:


https://amzn.to/3pQOM3j




Note:




Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 26, 2022)

Here are a couple other ones. my vi pon also has a lot of options, even cheaper than the ones posted here.










Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 08/09/2022 12:01AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to













Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 08/18/2022 03:00PM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to













Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 08/09/2022 12:01AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to













Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 08/09/2022 12:01AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to













Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 08/23/2022 12:01AM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks I picked one up


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

RIS said:


> I'm sorry fellas If id have known it was sketchy I wouldn't have shared. My bad


Nothing to apologize for, it was on Amazon so ultimately they'll make it right. Looks like some people are going to make money on this. 

When I went through the web interface to return it, the only option I had was for mail, so I clicked on print label and it was a photocopy of a label with a add postage placeholder.

I absolutely hate having to call on the phone and talk to their CS reps. It used to be real easy, they gave you a free month of Amazon Prime every time they fucked up. Now ya got to fight with 'em to to make it right.


----------



## TCH (Aug 26, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> Thanks I picked one up


Maybe. Haha


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 26, 2022)

TCH said:


> Maybe. Haha


"Your package is delivered"


----------



## TCH (Aug 26, 2022)

I joke, but I just got in a "surprise mystery pallet" and it was one pair of shitty air pod knockoffs. Hahaha


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 26, 2022)

I was reading reviews on that and think everyone get the shity air pods


----------



## TCH (Aug 26, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> I was reading reviews on that and think everyone get the shity air pods


Buddy got a knockoff waterpik and electric toothbrush. He ordered 2 "pallets" haha


----------



## Johiem (Aug 26, 2022)

TCH said:


> Buddy got a knockoff waterpik and electric toothbrush. He ordered 2 "pallets" haha


My wife and I never received Anything so we got refunded for the "pallets"

Never again.


----------



## RIS (Aug 26, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Nothing to apologize for, it was on Amazon so ultimately they'll make it right. Looks like some people are going to make money on this.
> 
> When I went through the web interface to return it, the only option I had was for mail, so I clicked on print label and it was a photocopy of a label with a add postage placeholder.
> 
> I absolutely hate having to call on the phone and talk to their CS reps. It used to be real easy, they gave you a free month of Amazon Prime every time they fucked up. Now ya got to fight with 'em to to make it right.


when you open the helper in chat type real person.

then tell them what happened


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Amazon strikes again,


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 26, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Was real excited because mine delivered today. Didn't get the cameras, got some type of Wi-Fi antenna. Product no longer available, and the return process is a giant pain in the ass and they want me to pay to send it back. Fuck that. So it looks like I'm going to have to give them a call and go through all the fun of actually talking to a Amazon CS rep.
> 
> Thanks to the OP for this one. If it had been the actual product, for that price, it would have been cool as hell to do a time lapse of a plant from seed to harvest.


Mine was ordered on the 9th and just docked in Houston, a day after the 7 day delivery window. I think they should look into working with Comcast with that kind of service. 4th Amazon package late in the last month. They gave me one month free a few days ago. I might be more shocked if I actually get it as advertised.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2022)

they’re giving me my money back but the advertising price. So I’m not tripping


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Amazon strikes again,


It’s not Amazon it’s the vender 
No one can vet every vender other than the consumer


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2022)

It’s third party. Amazon is a platform

But Amazon is covering the mis hap. So.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 27, 2022)

What did you say to them still won't let me start return tell the 30th


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> What did you say to them still won't let me start return tell the 30th


Till the 30th? Huh. I took care of that shit the sec it came in. I just messaged em. The seller is Mia obviously. Since Amazon can’t contact the seller. The seller gets banned. And whoever bought this pos should get full price back. But I can’t speak for any of y’all. I’m speaking for myself. I’m getting seller original price back. It’s gonna be a process. But trust me. In the end it’s worth it. My ol lady bitches and complains for a living. Literally Amazons worst nightmare. So she handled it for me in 20 min.


----------



## Grow Monster (Aug 27, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> This one is $3+ cheaper and a bit bigger


What model and where from? If the deal is still around I could use a couple in my set up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 27, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> What model and where from? If the deal is still around I could use a couple in my set up.


Your local Menards store, or have it shipped.



https://www.menards.com/main/p-1561962417753.htm


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 27, 2022)

My shipping options are $12.92 and $45.53. Was going to hop on one when you first posted.


----------



## Grow Monster (Aug 27, 2022)

I just cop'd 3. $12 shipping. Still a great deal. Any possible ideas of a way I can hang them. Im gd either way but more options of placement is even better cus I tend to run out of space.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Aug 27, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> I just cop'd 3. $12 shipping. Still a great deal. Any possible ideas of a way I can hang them. Im gd either way but more options of placement is even better cus I tend to run out of space.


Just harness your inner grower, we're all MacGyver engineers at heart.


----------



## Grow Monster (Aug 27, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> Just harness your inner grower, we're all MacGyver engineers at heart.


True indeed. I'll come up with something once I see what im working with.


----------



## TCH (Aug 27, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> True indeed. I'll come up with something once I see what im working with.


Go buy a big bag of zip ties now!!!


----------



## Isawthelight (Aug 27, 2022)

71.99 + tax for a Unit Farm UFL3000 (200 watt LED Panel). Price dropped overnight & I have one on order.


----------



## groworm (Aug 27, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> 71.99 + tax for a Unit Farm UFL3000 (200 watt LED Panel). Price dropped overnight & I have one on order.


$18 more to step up to a bar light ..


https://www.amazon.com/Yuanhui-YH2400-Spectrum-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B09YKZSM4Q


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 27, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Was real excited because mine delivered today. Didn't get the cameras, got some type of Wi-Fi antenna. Product no longer available, and the return process is a giant pain in the ass and they want me to pay to send it back. Fuck that. So it looks like I'm going to have to give them a call and go through all the fun of actually talking to a Amazon CS rep.
> 
> Thanks to the OP for this one. If it had been the actual product, for that price, it would have been cool as hell to do a time lapse of a plant from seed to harvest.


In 1080p and everything! Oh Boy I can’t wait for round 6 of Amazon customer service this month.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 27, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> View attachment 5188399In 1080p and everything! Oh Boy I can’t wait for round 6 of Amazon customer service this month.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 27, 2022)

Great deals if you have a local Menards in your city.


Menards


Shop in store to avoid the f*&king processing fee.


*Link directs you to outdoor*


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> View attachment 5188399In 1080p and everything! Oh Boy I can’t wait for round 6 of Amazon customer service this month.


Haha. Fucking bastard made like and bandit and ran. Lol


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Haha. Fucking bastard made like and bandit and ran. Lol


I think they’re getting help from Amazon’s CS Representatives. Does being a third party Amazon shipper give you the right to get away with murder?


----------



## Isawthelight (Aug 28, 2022)

groworm said:


> $18 more to step up to a bar light ..
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yuanhui-YH2400-Spectrum-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B09YKZSM4Q


Good find. The Unit Farm $40 coupon has been removed. I guess I caught one of those price mistakes deals that quickly disappear.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> I think they’re getting help from Amazon’s CS Representatives. Does being a third party Amazon shipper give you the right to get away with murder?


Nope. Shits illegal what they did. The seller contacted me and said he refunded the “camera”. But He’s not getting let loose that easy. Otherwise everyone would sell rocks and refund those who complain keeping those who don’t. That’s illegal as fuck


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 28, 2022)

I I called Amazon and they refunding me for something different but gave me the same refund as the camera and now the seller's saying the same s*** I'm going to recall because yeah that's that's b******* give me a refund for something different


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> I I called Amazon and they refunding me for something different but gave me the same refund as the camera and now the seller's saying the same s*** I'm going to recall because yeah that's that's b******* give me a refund for something different


What did they give you a refund for? And what amount? Since this all happened To us. And few of us. We have leverage just so you
Know.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 28, 2022)

@DrOgkush as you can see tie rod inns when I called lady was like it's not there problem I said supervisor then she said ok your refund will be there in few days so this morning I see the refund me for something different and for price of the camera


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 28, 2022)

Well. I picked the wrong day to check back into this thread, apparently.


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Aug 28, 2022)

@Marq1340 you posted a tent a while back that looks like a copy of my Ac infinity 2000D and all. Can you please repost so that I can keep an eye out. Thanks


----------



## ComfortCreator (Aug 28, 2022)

Any wifi cameras anybody sees on sale?

Thank you,
Cc


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> @Marq1340 you posted a tent a while back that looks like a copy of my Ac infinity 2000D and all. Can you please repost so that I can keep an eye out. Thanks


It's currently sold out and not coming up in searches.

Tent


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> @DrOgkush View attachment 5188747as you can see tie rod inns when I called lady was like it's not there problem I said supervisor then she said ok your refund will be there in few days so this morning I see the refund me for something different and for price of the camera


I joked but now I want to buy one so I can get that $130 credit/refund


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> So we just wait till October then it be available?


Wishful thinking is all. I'll be on the look out starting the first day of fall(which is always on the same day as my birthday).


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 28, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Any wifi cameras anybody sees on sale?
> 
> Thank you,
> Cc


Vipon app regularly has them listed. Keep an eye on the specs and you can find some decent ones


----------



## groworm (Aug 28, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> @Marq1340 you posted a tent a while back that looks like a copy of my Ac infinity 2000D and all. Can you please repost so that I can keep an eye out. Thanks


The vendor site appears to be https://lykoclean.com/products/solhydro-grow-tent?variant=41264867836061 if you want to keep an eye on them there, but they're not as cheap as they were on amazon and I don't know of a coupon code (which doesn't mean one doesn't exist). I grabbed 2 @ 50 from amazon but for 100 I'd probably just pony up the couple extra bucks and get the AC+coupon


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> @DrOgkush View attachment 5188747as you can see tie rod inns when I called lady was like it's not there problem I said supervisor then she said ok your refund will be there in few days so this morning I see the refund me for something different and for price of the camera


Yeah. They’re playing some funny shit. I’ll take advantage and lawyer up and get a lot more than 130 with ease. You can’t sell product third party or not with an incorrect product description. Let alone something completely the fuck different. Otherwise I’d be selling single zip lock bags as watches 3 dollars a piece to 100,000 different people and see who actually asks for a refund. That’s illegal as fuck lmao.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 28, 2022)

@DrOgkush well they refunded me for something different so now there gonna refund me for camera but they are still trying to play me


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 28, 2022)

The scamera seller sent me this. I just told them to refund all 4 of my "items", since they seem to keep mentioning only one.

"Hello, I am very sorry that you did not receive this package.
On our side, because the customs office made a mistake in one batch of goods, all the logistics order numbers were obtained on another batch of goods. This makes it impossible for you to receive the goods.
We are sorry for this situation.
We can apply for a refund or resend the item to you.
Here, we will focus on your choice.
Please understand."


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2022)

Hawg Wild said:


> The scamera seller sent me this. I just told them to refund all 4 of my "items", since they seem to keep mentioning only one.
> 
> "Hello, I am very sorry that you did not receive this package.
> On our side, because the customs office made a mistake in one batch of goods, all the logistics order numbers were obtained on another batch of goods. This makes it impossible for you to receive the goods.
> ...


Make sure you're speaking to directly to Amazon customer service, you shouldn't have to speak to the third party seller for anything at this point.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2022)

RIS said:


> Now for only 12 bucks you can get a 1080p digital video recorder to watch your plants. It was 120 with the code it was 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the scam camera right? Was this found on vip on?


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 28, 2022)

My price wa


Hawg Wild said:


> The scamera seller sent me this. I just told them to refund all 4 of my "items", since they seem to keep mentioning only one.
> 
> "Hello, I am very sorry that you did not receive this package.
> On our side, because the customs office made a mistake in one batch of goods, all the logistics order numbers were obtained on another batch of goods. This makes it impossible for you to receive the goods.
> ...


i got the same thing. @Marq1340 amazon won’t do anything until the package is returned to the seller. This is turning into my Alibaba experience(s). There should be no option for the seller to kick this sh*t can down the road.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> This is the scam camera right? Was this found on vip on?


Scam camera. I received the same reply from the Amazon seller.


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 28, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Scam camera. I received the same reply from the Amazon seller.


So some people got their refund plus more, and others are still in the spin cycle? Maybe try and speak to a different rep, believe it or not it makes a huge difference. If that doesn't help just ask that your issue be viewed by a supervisor.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 28, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> So some people got their refund plus more, and others are still in the spin cycle? Maybe try and speak to a different rep, believe it or not it makes a huge difference. If that doesn't help just ask that your issue be viewed by a supervisor.


Just now got the refund for $28.xx. It applied the promotion in the total price.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Aug 28, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Briignite-Spectrum-Coverage-Dimmable-Seedling/dp/B08S34165C/ref=asc_df_B08S34165C/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=497126709052&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10302420719319647857&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032310&hvtargid=pla-1186214147002&psc=1#

$19.99 for 45w

“dimmable knob”

I feel like some under cabinet lighting!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 29, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Make sure you're speaking to directly to Amazon customer service, you shouldn't have to speak to the third party seller for anything at this point.


Amazon CS sent the message to the seller after I contacted them. That was the seller's reply to the case they opened.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 29, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Just now got the refund for $28.xx. It applied the promotion in the total price.


I bought 4 of them, total cost $52. As of now, it appears that I have received 4 separate refunds of $52 each, but I'm not sure if they'll all go through.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

This is a huge lawsuit. They’re playing games not knowing we’re all on a forum together.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 29, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> View attachment 5189140


I wonder if they're aware that their word salad doesn't even really make sense.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 29, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> UPdayday 2.0
> 
> Price: $130
> 
> ...


$120 to the door stacking a coupon they had... Lol why not?


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Great light I bet the 400 kills it


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> View attachment 5189140


They don’t understand we’re all talking to eachother and keep making their selfs look worse and worse. We might score. We might eat dirt. At the end I could care less. But I’m fighting it tooth and nail. Lol.


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2022)

Deconovo Black Blackout Curtains 84 Inch Long, Back Tab and Rod Pocket Blackout Panels - 2 Panels, 52x84 Inch, Blackout Curtains for Living Room, Room Darkening Curtains

40% off for $19 

I ditched the curtain rod & used each panel to cover one window. So in my case its really a 2 for 1


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 30, 2022)

Labor Day sale going on at Build a Soil until Sept 5th.


----------



## Divine Banana (Aug 30, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Labor Day sale going on at Build a Soil until Sept 5th.


Definitely taking advantage of this, gonna grab me a couple of earthboxes and amendments!


----------



## Mcoc3053 (Aug 31, 2022)

Divine Banana said:


> Definitely taking advantage of this, gonna grab me a couple of earthboxes and amendments!



Earthbox's are cheaper direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 31, 2022)

Earthbox Jr's are even a bigger savings


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 31, 2022)

Price: $8.10 



Code: 55DRJ7R1 



Quantity: None.


Link:


https://amzn.to/3B2mMjr




Note:
Mycorrhizal Fungi Inoculant Organic Root Enhancer 9.8Oz




Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 31, 2022)

Price: $9.99


Code: FV5OC7ZV 



Quantity: None.


Link:


https://amzn.to/3CMCU9Z




Note:
5 gallon 6 pack



Photos:


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Sep 1, 2022)

Divine Banana said:


> Yeah, but BAS sells a kit including soil and build a flower amendment with the earthbox, good deal imo


Where can 1 find said 'Earthbox kit'?
Thanks


----------



## sportyridr (Sep 1, 2022)

You all need to be buying your grow bags here http://247garden.com

pricing blows Amazon outta the water  quick screenshot


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 1, 2022)

sportyridr said:


> You all need to be buying your grow bags here http://247garden.com
> 
> pricing blows Amazon outta the water  quick screenshotView attachment 5191084


Bought my tall five gallons from them, only company with that option that seemed reputable. 

But if you're looking for standard size bags then it comes out about the same before any Amazon promo codes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2022)

sportyridr said:


> You all need to be buying your grow bags here http://247garden.com
> 
> pricing blows Amazon outta the water  quick screenshotView attachment 5191084


I bought Amazon 20 gallon bags thanks to Marq1340 for under a dollar each including shipping 
You just gotta catch the right day


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 1, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Bought my tall five gallons from them, only company with that option that seemed reputable.
> 
> But if you're looking for standard size bags then it comes out about the same before any Amazon promo codes.


Roottrappers did a really nice tall 5 gal. They are definitely a little more pricey but if you are one to reuse your bags they are a little more durable than most. I say did because I noticed a few manufacturers discontinue them a couple years ago


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 1, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Where can 1 find said 'Earthbox kit'?
> Thanks








Google


Search the world's information, including webpages, images, videos and more. Google has many special features to help you find exactly what you're looking for.



www.google.com


----------



## Spiritualcorn (Sep 2, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Google
> 
> 
> Search the world's information, including webpages, images, videos and more. Google has many special features to help you find exactly what you're looking for.
> ...


Went a step further to the Build a Soil site and don't see it. You are the reason this site is so shitty, I asked a simple question and you had to say something because your life...
I only come here for products, but you had to fuck that up too. Trollitup little people. Too little time to spend it on an insecure troll farm. Hope u find what you seek.
Peace


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Went a step further to the Build a Soil site and don't see it. You are the reason this site is so shitty, I asked a simple question and you had to say something because your life...
> I only come here for products, but you had to fuck that up too. Trollitup little people. Too little time to spend it on an insecure troll farm. Hope u find what you seek.
> Peace


I only did that for a laugh. Didn't realize your feelings get so easily hurt. 

Glad you know me well enough to make judgements of me.


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 2, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Went a step further to the Build a Soil site and don't see it. You are the reason this site is so shitty, I asked a simple question and you had to say something because your life...
> I only come here for products, but you had to fuck that up too. Trollitup little people. Too little time to spend it on an insecure troll farm. Hope u find what you seek.
> Peace


Some people just want to be spoon feed, instead of doing some legwork of their own. Good luck!


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 2, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Went a step further to the Build a Soil site and don't see it. You are the reason this site is so shitty, I asked a simple question and you had to say something because your life...
> I only come here for products, but you had to fuck that up too. Trollitup little people. Too little time to spend it on an insecure troll farm. Hope u find what you seek.
> Peace


Wait. Did something get deleted? Cause all I see is him posting google as an answer? I’m so lost on where the booty hurt came from. He basically just told you that it’s a really easy item to find. That’s all.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 2, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Wait. Did something get deleted? Cause all I see is him posting google as an answer? I’m so lost on where the booty hurt came from. He basically just told you that it’s a really easy item to find. That’s all.


I honestly thought he might get a laugh out of it. I know I would've. Lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 2, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I honestly thought he might get a laugh out of it. I know I would've. Lol


Bro. You can help me anytime lol


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 2, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I honestly thought he might get a laugh out of it. I know I would've. Lol


Some people have no sense of humor!! I thought it was pretty good..


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 2, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Some people have no sense of humor!! I thought it was pretty good..


Thanks. It's the no sense of humor, that's ruining civilization, imo.


----------



## Lilmink (Sep 3, 2022)

Any LED light strips?


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 3, 2022)

Lilmink said:


> Any LED light strips?


*The unmentionables




*​
#1. https://amzn.to/3QeJcCz - 50NLCBLU


#2. https://amzn.to/3D0q08z - 4064I8EB


#3. https://amzn.to/3RhqCuU 

#4. https://amzn.to/3ReM8Ah - 50K3TTVH


#5. https://amzn.to/3KSkx5O

#6. https://amzn.to/3Qusy25

#7. https://amzn.to/3KIJikO

#8. https://amzn.to/3KKl7SO

#9. https://amzn.to/3RbOQXk

#10. https://amzn.to/3TS1DA6

#11. https://amzn.to/3AKjW1j

#12. https://bit.ly/3D4IUuS

#13. https://amzn.to/3RlzVtJ - 20GXNFNO

#14. https://amzn.to/3qaOdla










*










*​


----------



## 1212ham (Sep 3, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Went a step further to the Build a Soil site and don't see it. You are the reason this site is so shitty, I asked a simple question and you had to say something because your life...
> I only come here for products, but you had to fuck that up too. Trollitup little people. Too little time to spend it on an insecure troll farm. Hope u find what you seek.
> Peace


Really? 
Products/Soil Building/Pre-Mixed Kits. 
Burn one and chill.


----------



## higher self (Sep 3, 2022)

Spiritualcorn said:


> Went a step further to the Build a Soil site and don't see it. You are the reason this site is so shitty, I asked a simple question and you had to say something because your life...
> I only come here for products, but you had to fuck that up too. Trollitup little people. Too little time to spend it on an insecure troll farm. Hope u find what you seek.
> Peace


Google was the perfect answer just had to type in "build a soil earthbox". You noobs with sensitive feelings are the problem, stick to lurking.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 3, 2022)

crazy how heated people get on a stoner forum 

not a light deal but https://dcseedexchange.com/ is running 25% off all weekend


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2022)

Price: $8.63



Code: 30% off sale



Quantity: None


Link:


https://amzn.to/3QhYFSa




Note:
Dr. Earth Flower Girl





Photos:


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 4, 2022)

higher self said:


> Google was the perfect answer just had to type in "build a soil earthbox". You noobs with sensitive feelings are the problem, stick to lurking.


Everyone’s past that. Lmao. Been past that. No point in refueling the fire.

stick to the politics section. Lmao


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 4, 2022)

RIS said:


> Now for only 12 bucks you can get a 1080p digital video recorder to watch your plants. It was 120 with the code it was 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the scamera? Mine came in with no hiccups. They are horrible tho imo. Sending mine back. Yall getn refunded was the best thing that could've happened. I guess u get what u pay for. Wife got a $400 one to spy on me while she was on business trip. Its nice. Lol


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 4, 2022)

RIS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08YK3CP7B
> Promo Code: 502W3CM4


Have u or anyone tried these lights? Looks super tempting. Dont need a light rt now but maybe for a spare or for veg/clone station. Great price for what looks like some real watts.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Have u or anyone tried these lights? Looks super tempting. Dont need a light rt now but maybe for a spare or for veg/clone station. Great price for what looks like some real watts.


Looks very good for the $. I have a HLG Quantum Board with Philips diodes. Over 2 years and perfect. I’m thinking of buying one for a spare.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 4, 2022)

So, if I purchase this light, I guess I should get some new beans to go with it!!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> So, if I purchase this light, I guess I should get some new beans to go with it!!


Any excuse to buy more beans!


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 4, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Is this the scamera? Mine came in with no hiccups. They are horrible tho imo. Sending mine back. Yall getn refunded was the best thing that could've happened. I guess u get what u pay for. Wife got a $400 one to spy on me while she was on business trip. Its nice. Lol


You actually got the camera huh. What’s it look like? Let me see damn “scamrea”. I like that lol.


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 4, 2022)

Way better then scamera for


DrOgkush said:


> You actually got the camera huh. What’s it look like? Let me see damn “scamrea”. I like that lol.


It sucks! Bad lag, poor picture. Only can use if on same wifi. 
Found a $20 baby/pet monitor that is awesome. Rotates 360 in every direction, zoom, I can watch from out of town, motion detector, night vision, control it from my phone, record and take pics, voice activate, hear and talk thru. On the way.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 4, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Way better then scamera for
> It sucks! Bad lag, poor picture. Only can use if on same wifi.
> Found a $20 baby/pet monitor that is awesome. Rotates 360 in every direction, zoom, I can watch from out of town, motion detector, night vision, control it from my phone, record and take pics, voice activate, hear and talk thru. On the way.


The info on it mightve been helpful.


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Looks very good for the $. I have a HLG Quantum Board with Philips diodes. Over 2 years and perfect. I’m thinking of buying one for a spare.


Grabbed 2. They will be here tomorrow. If they do just gd as my name brand leds I payed 5x more for, I will be floored.


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The info on it mightve been helpful.


Dont know how to shrink link. Tried to copy but its huge. How do I go about it?


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 4, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09D37YL7K/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?smid=A1VKSIBA3041FN&psc=1


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 4, 2022)

Nizza said:


> found a really cheap fridge today, I bought it and will update if anyone is interested in it Amazon.com: 36 Inch 22.5 Cu.Ft Counter Depth French Door Refrigerator Bottom Freezer with Auto Ice Maker for Home Kitchen, Stainless Steel : Appliances
> who knows, maybe someone here wants a dedicated herb fridge


How'd that fridge turn out?


----------



## nygaff1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Grabbed 2. They will be here tomorrow. If they do just gd as my name brand leds I payed 5x more for, I will be floored.


Honestly what I have gathered is for the most part, the equipment is about the same quality. The difference in cost boils down to customer service and their warranty. And will the company even exist to honor that warranty. That being said, it's a fine balance for sure. I have a mix of both ends of the spectrum cost wise. 

Another factor with LED'S is the L70 rating. This is a measurement (meant to be observed in a light lab) of when the chips reach 70% of their original lumen output. It is a function of the whole fixture, not just the chips (heat dissipation neing the largest factor.) Most modern fixtures have an L70 of around 50,000 hours. To test this, they need to turn a fixture on in a lab 24/7 until it reaches 70%. That is 5.7 years. These fixtures weren't products 5.7 years ago, and half of these companies didn't even exist... 

So yeah, take spec sheets with a grain of salt is what I'm saying.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How'd that fridge turn out?


For the people who don't harvest enough to fill a 22cf fridge.

#1. Add to cart(at any location that has it in stock)

#2. Change it from pick up to shipping at checkout.

#3. Use code SEPTEMBER for an extra 10% off (another 5% if you're a redcard holder).









Proctor Silex 1.7 cu ft Mini Refrigerator - Black


Read reviews and buy Proctor Silex 1.7 cu ft Mini Refrigerator - Black at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




bit.ly


----------



## Nizza (Sep 5, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How'd that fridge turn out?


Still hasn't come in lol. I think it's a scam, I'm working on a refund. There's a few more in stock and now someone posted a review saying scam alert


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 5, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Still hasn't come in lol. I think it's a scam, I'm working on a refund. There's a few more in stock and now someone posted a review saying scam alert


Ok. It did look like a killer deal. I was definitely interested in seeing what the outcome was.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 5, 2022)

nice deal on some more seeds






Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







www.cwidesignandconsulting.com




40% off till friday, code: CWBLOWOUT


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 6, 2022)

Any bubble hash bags and or washer deals going on?


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 6, 2022)

Happy with the light purchase. I think ima grab 5 more just cus the price is rt. 1100 watts for $210. Cant beat that.
I put it to work soon as it came in.
Found a great app to test light par, ppfd and dli. I will be testing it out tomorrow to see specs on light. App is photone if iinterested. It's in beta but best ive found thus far.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Happy with the light purchase. I think ima grab 5 more just cus the price is rt. 1100 watts for $210. Cant beat that.
> I put it to work soon as it came in.
> Found a great app to test light par, ppfd and dli. I will be testing it out tomorrow to see specs on light. App is photone if iinterested. It's in beta but best ive found thus far.


That light is a complete piece of shit regardless of price.


----------



## TCH (Sep 7, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> That light is a complete piece of shit regardless of price.


Based on experience?


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 7, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> That light is a complete piece of shit regardless of price.


Can u explain why u say that. I got electric sky es300, spider farmer sp2000, vipar spectra p2500 and ts2000 i payed alot more for but I don't see a difference as of yet. I'm sure the reason for low price will show its ugly head. Only has it 2 days but for clone/veg tent i think it will do. Not sure about flowering but ima do some testing.


----------



## CWF (Sep 7, 2022)

1100W? No. Way.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 7, 2022)

More like 100watts hahahahah


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 7, 2022)

220 watt board x 5 = 1100


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 7, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> That light is a complete piece of shit regardless of price.


Can't beat it for a veg lamp


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 7, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Can't beat it for a veg lamp


its actually alot better than expected. its putting out very comparable specs to my other mentioned leds. for $42 its better then mars hydro 600 or spiderfarmer 1000 which are only 100 watts and cost double. i cant test whats actually coming from the wall. i can show what the stats are on my app. i figure even if i cant 100% depend on accuracy of the app i can say the measurements are comparable with the other boards. One mans trash is another mans treasure. just thought i'd share what i think was a gd fine.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 8, 2022)

400 watts stuffed into a 29.52 x 26.37 x 3.9 frame.

Price: $120



Code: clip 70% off



Quantity: 1x per account.



Link: 





Amazon.com: IMVSINCERE GLB600W LED Grow Light, Full Spectrum with LUXEON 3030 Plus and OSRAM Diodes, Dimmable Growing Lamp with MeanWell Driver for 6x6 ft Coverage Greenhouse Indoor Plants Veg and Flower : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: IMVSINCERE GLB600W LED Grow Light, Full Spectrum with LUXEON 3030 Plus and OSRAM Diodes, Dimmable Growing Lamp with MeanWell Driver for 6x6 ft Coverage Greenhouse Indoor Plants Veg and Flower : Patio, Lawn & Garden



amzn.to






Note:
2x meanwell drivers, osram + 3030 diodes, 400 watts from the wall(not 600).






Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 8, 2022)

Price: $132.94



Code: 502ZFEAB



Quantity: 1x



Link: https://amzn.to/3BtZaEU



Note:
240 watts






Photos:


----------



## theSh4rk (Sep 9, 2022)

Found these cheap lights, looks like they would only be good for veg.

2022 Upgraded ZEGGWELL SS-1100 LED Grow Light $19.90

2022 Upgraded ZEGGWELL SS-2200 LED Grow Light $39.90

2022 Upgraded ZEGGWELL SS-4400 LED Grow Light $59.99


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 9, 2022)

theSh4rk said:


> Found these cheap lights, looks like they would only be good for veg.
> 
> 2022 Upgraded ZEGGWELL SS-1100 LED Grow Light $19.90
> 
> ...


My 440 watt just got here Photone app approves. It was shipped in a very obvious box, but for 60 bucks I'll give it a go.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 9, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> its actually alot better than expected. its putting out very comparable specs to my other mentioned leds. for $42 its better then mars hydro 600 or spiderfarmer 1000 which are only 100 watts and cost double. i cant test whats actually coming from the wall. i can show what the stats are on my app. i figure even if i cant 100% depend on accuracy of the app i can say the measurements are comparable with the other boards. One mans trash is another mans treasure. just thought i'd share what i think was a gd fine.


I used to think the same. But run a side by side. Big big difference.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2022)

Let the Buyer Beware
However, 
If you want a decent light, make sure the components are top brands and I sure like finned heat sinks on any light. Competition has caused even the best lighting companies to offer more light for less $.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 10, 2022)

Price: $90.70



Code: Sale price



Quantity: 3 tents left!!!



Link: https://amzn.to/3TXVe6k



Note:
iPower 60"x60"x78" 5’x5’ grow tent for under $100. 







Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 10, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $90.70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had the space....


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 10, 2022)

You’re such a pot teaser


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 10, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You actually got the camera huh. What’s it look like? Let me see damn “scamrea”. I like that lol.


I read 1984 so I don't voluntarily install Cameras inside my home


----------



## TCH (Sep 10, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> I read 1984 so I don't voluntarily install Cameras inside my home


I laugh, but I refuse to do 23andme because of that shit. I'd love to see the results too, but I just can't.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 10, 2022)

TCH said:


> I laugh, but I refuse to do 23andme because of that shit. I'd love to see the results too, but I just can't.


Right? Oh you'd like my future health outcomes to sell to insurance companies.. sure sign me up! Lol, no thanks.. we've seen Gattica


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 11, 2022)

*Cheap tower fans at target.*


----------



## RIS (Sep 12, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Uthfy-GL4000U-MeanWell-Dimmable-Spectrum/dp/B09P3L6KH3/ref=psdc_14252941_t1_B07TXFR69M?th=1


110 off coupon


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Have I ever mentioned " J.ump S.end"? Well its only one of three sites ive seen post fertilizers with promo codes.
> View attachment 5165865
> 
> Check it out if you have the chance!
> ...


As cheap as $4.97 now.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 13, 2022)

Free:











Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 09/05/2022 03:00PM PDT and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to


----------



## BluntBotany (Sep 14, 2022)

What sites do people usually use for smaller commercial operations? I need to buy like 50 pots of various sizes, and a bunch of soil and nutes. Some miscellaneous stuff like gloves and scissors etc. 

Google shows a ton of choices but I’m not sure who the industry leaders are.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 14, 2022)

BluntBotany said:


> What sites do people usually use for smaller commercial operations? I need to buy like 50 pots of various sizes, and a bunch of soil and nutes. Some miscellaneous stuff like gloves and scissors etc.
> 
> Google shows a ton of choices but I’m not sure who the industry leaders are.


http://247garden.com/ for pots

local hydro stores and farm feed stores.One of my local hydro store sells DTE for nearly at cost just to get you in the door. A different one will sell FFOF for less than $10 a bag. Amazon for the gloves and other random things.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 14, 2022)

BluntBotany said:


> What sites do people usually use for smaller commercial operations? I need to buy like 50 pots of various sizes, and a bunch of soil and nutes. Some miscellaneous stuff like gloves and scissors etc.
> 
> Google shows a ton of choices but I’m not sure who the industry leaders are.


grow green has a lot of bulk deals for various things, good to check weekly



https://growgreenmi.com/dank-deals?product_list_limit=144


----------



## mannitu77 (Sep 14, 2022)

Mogobe Octopus, 300 watt light for 189 dollar sale. Check out Coco for Cannabis Channel on YT for review. its efficient. Crazy deal imho. I live EU unfortunately. The PSU alone is worth 70 bucks.









Mogobe 300W LED Grow Light 3x3ft Coverage for Indoor Plants & Hydropon


EVEN PPFD COVERAGE: It's Hard to Make a Led Grow Lamp Cover Every Corner of Your Growing Area with A Traditional Design. So We Made this Octopus300-- 300W Led Grow Light with an Extendable Arm. It can Extend or Close As You Like with The Aim to Put More Ppfd Around the Plant and to Better Cover...




www.mogobe.co













Mogobe Octopus 300 PAR and ePAR Tests & Review - Coco For Cannabis


Mogobe Octopus 300w PAR test, ePAR test, and Review by Dr MJ Coco. PAR map, ePAR map, Efficiency, Coverage, Hanging Height, Harvest Estimates, DISCOUNT CODE




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 14, 2022)

mannitu77 said:


> Mogobe Octopus, 300 watt light for 189 dollar sale. Check out Coco for Cannabis Channel on YT for review. its efficient. Crazy deal imho. I live EU unfortunately. The PSU alone is worth 70 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The inner child in me love this design. Its like transformers or some shit.


----------



## mannitu77 (Sep 14, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> The inner child in me love this design. Its like transformers or some shit.


Its a steal. It also seems a good company, the numbers they put out, 2.66 system eff., seems totally legit if you look at the test. Too bad i just built my own lamp. They offers you have in US are so much better than anything we have here in EU.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 14, 2022)

mannitu77 said:


> Mogobe Octopus, 300 watt light for 189 dollar sale. Check out Coco for Cannabis Channel on YT for review. its efficient. Crazy deal imho. I live EU unfortunately. The PSU alone is worth 70 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pahpah-cee said:


> The inner child in me love this design. Its like transformers or some shit.


I remember this light!


Marq1340 said:


> This looks amazing
> Price: $189
> Code: RYE5-K7ESTA-E2SCAS
> Link: https://amzn.to/3tGHVZS
> ...


This thing ever drops under $150 shipped I'll get it just to say I own it.


----------



## mannitu77 (Sep 14, 2022)

the diodes are very obvious samsung clones...even the design of the datasheet. Efficiencywise it seems to be a pretty successful clone. Good thing they say it and dont try to appear as Samsung though. Same with not stating fantasy numbers. Many budget-companies play a totally different game.

I had zero problems with that. Seriously, what else plays in this 300 wattregion and this price? With an ELG-300 driver?


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 16, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Price: $8.63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: $7.85


----------



## yinyang814 (Sep 18, 2022)

Honeywell HT-900 185cfm 3-speed air circulator $8.49


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 18, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Honeywell HT-900 185cfm 3-speed air circulator $8.49
> 
> View attachment 5199623


Thanks, Just picked one up..


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 19, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Honeywell HT-900 185cfm 3-speed air circulator $8.49
> 
> View attachment 5199623


Amazon has a crazy algorithm backing it's pricing system, if you see a below average price pop up it's normally because a competitor has changed their prices first and Amazon has matched it. Long story short if you missed this deal you can also get it here.









Honeywell Turbo Force Table Air Circulator Fan Black


Read reviews and buy Honeywell Turbo Force Table Air Circulator Fan Black at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




bit.ly






(When sold and shipped by Amazon)


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Sep 19, 2022)

Solar Lights Outdoor, 2 Pack AmeriTop 128 LED 800LM Cordless LED Solar Motion Sensor Lights; 3 Adjustable Heads, 270°Wide Angle Illumination, IP65 Waterproof, Security LED Flood Light(Daylight) https://a.co/d/5NSXlgh
A little security never hurt


----------



## mannitu77 (Sep 20, 2022)

vipar Spectra KS2500 for 210 Dollar....









ViparSpectra KS2500 250W LED Grow Light


Discover ViparSpectra online store. Buy high quality LED grow lights, grow tents and grow tools. Free shipping. Fast delivery. Best customer service.




www.viparspectra.com





man you have so many good Deals is US, the lightmarket is on Fire. KS3000 is also slighty cheaper than before, 320 bucks. But this one seems by far the better deal, even if its got slightly less diodes/watt.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Sep 20, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Update: $7.85


Bought some a week ago when you posted, thank you. Been trying it as a topdress and seems to work great mixed with other fertilizer mixes.


----------



## TCH (Sep 21, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Amazon has a crazy algorithm backing it's pricing system, if you see a below average price pop up it's normally because a competitor has changed their prices first and Amazon has matched it. Long story short if you missed this deal you can also get it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered a white one of these from target.com for the 8.49 price. They had black and white in stock.


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 21, 2022)

TCH said:


> Just ordered a white one of these from target.com for the 8.49 price. They had black and white in stock.


I grabbed 6 of em but uma take back 4. They to big for the 2 tents I wanted to put em in. After hanging they blocked some light. I returned some I got from Walmart for these but im heading back to get them. Best $12 clip on fans I've found.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-6-Desktop-Clip-AC-Electric-Household-Personal-Fan-With-2-Speed-Black/619383671
They are powerful but bulky and they draw alot of power. Kept popping power strip with only 2 connected.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 21, 2022)

Best clip fans for tents...

Hurricane Classic 6 Inch White Clip Fan with Strong Clamp, Two Speed Settings, and Adjustable Tilt Mechanism https://a.co/d/7N1PM98 (Amazon link)

The two pack is still very reasonably priced.

They also have larger wall mounted ones I put up when I grew in garage at old house. I installed them in 05 and they were running 24/7 until I moved last year. Just a step up in quality from most imo


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 21, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Best clip fans for tents...
> 
> Hurricane Classic 6 Inch White Clip Fan with Strong Clamp, Two Speed Settings, and Adjustable Tilt Mechanism https://a.co/d/7N1PM98 (Amazon link)
> 
> ...


Im ordering em now. Heard alot about hurricane brand. Time to test em out. Will be here tomorrow and saves me trip back to walmart.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 21, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Im ordering em now. Heard alot about hurricane brand. Time to test em out. Will be here tomorrow and saves me trip back to walmart.


They work awesome. I had the clip on ones and upgraded to 2 wall mounts in a 5x5. Lots of air movement.


----------



## TCH (Sep 21, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Best clip fans for tents...
> 
> Hurricane Classic 6 Inch White Clip Fan with Strong Clamp, Two Speed Settings, and Adjustable Tilt Mechanism https://a.co/d/7N1PM98 (Amazon link)
> 
> ...


Nice!!! I always saw those on the list, but the single one is all that popped up and for $20 I always passed. But for $21 for 2 of em, that's a good deal. Got a pair on the way.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 21, 2022)

TCH said:


> Nice!!! I always saw those on the list, but the single one is all that popped up and for $20 I always passed. But for $21 for 2 of em, that's a good deal. Got a pair on the way.


NICE, I paid $24 each at the hydro store for hurricanes back when I still knew nothing


----------



## TCH (Sep 21, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> NICE, I paid $24 each at the hydro store for hurricanes back when I still knew nothing


well, it sounds like they will last pretty much as much as you need them, so that's good. Live and learn!!!


----------



## pop22 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 22, 2022)

This ain't really a deal but looks cool 4 Packs Grow Tent Corner Shelf Grow Tent Poles with Optional Zip Tie Notch Versatile Grow Tent Accessories Mounting Grow Shelf Small Grow Tent Shelf Suitable for 16 mm Grow Tent Poles, White https://a.co/d/4eLL7tK


----------



## yinyang814 (Sep 22, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> This ain't really a deal but looks cool 4 Packs Grow Tent Corner Shelf Grow Tent Poles with Optional Zip Tie Notch Versatile Grow Tent Accessories Mounting Grow Shelf Small Grow Tent Shelf Suitable for 16 mm Grow Tent Poles, White https://a.co/d/4eLL7tK


Been looking for some cheap 22mm ones... still no luck. Anybody?


----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 22, 2022)

LAYOND Grow Tent Shelf, Grow Tent Fan Mount, Thermo-Hygrometer Corner Mount Bracket, Fit for All 0.59” to 1” (16mm, 19mm, 22mm Included) Grow Tent Poles, Must-Have Versatile Grow Tent Companion https://a.co/d/eYeJVP7


----------



## yinyang814 (Sep 22, 2022)

Sadly, I'm too cheap to pay $15.00 per pole mount... The $14.00 4-pack is more my style


----------



## Fallguy111 (Sep 22, 2022)

As a frugal diy'er I'd recommend pvc tees,y's,90's,45's,3-way,4-way,5-way, a bit of pipe and a childlike imagination. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## dropshot (Sep 22, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> As a frugal diy'er I'd recommend pvc tees,y's,90's,45's,3-way,4-way,5-way, a bit of pipe and a childlike imagination. The possibilities are endless.


If only those corner 4ways weren't so $$$


----------



## Fallguy111 (Sep 22, 2022)

You can use the parts all around the perimeter to "bulge" your tent out 3" instead of losing 3" to negative pressure. So in a 5x5 tent if I can gain 6" all around the perimeter and if my math is right that's 8 square feet.


----------



## 1dude1seed (Sep 22, 2022)

Y’all need a 3D printer lol


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 22, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Zipties are my favorite construction material for weed-adjacent projects. Seriously, you can figure out how to ziptie anything in place.


One of the tips from my dad. Always keep a pack of zip ties in your car. They come in handy in the weirdest ways lol


----------



## sportyridr (Sep 22, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> This ain't really a deal but looks cool 4 Packs Grow Tent Corner Shelf Grow Tent Poles with Optional Zip Tie Notch Versatile Grow Tent Accessories Mounting Grow Shelf Small Grow Tent Shelf Suitable for 16 mm Grow Tent Poles, White https://a.co/d/4eLL7tK


Guys, you could get some PEX clips and make your own whatever to attach to poles...they come in 1/2" & 3/4"...

I use em for clip on fans, camera or even a trellis/scrog net...

PEX Clips


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> One of the tips from my dad. Always keep a pack of zip ties in your car. They come in handy in the weirdest ways lol


Was his name Steve Smith?
Aka Red Green


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> One of the tips from my dad. Always keep a pack of zip ties in your car. They come in handy in the weirdest ways lol


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 22, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> One of the tips from my dad. Always keep a pack of zip ties in your car. They come in handy in the weirdest ways lol


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 22, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> One of the tips from my dad. Always keep a pack of zip ties in your car. They come in handy in the weirdest ways lol


The new zip tie thread.

Zip tied my fan to the tent








DrDukePHD said:


> View attachment 5201685


Dennis is a psychopath.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> LAYOND Grow Tent Shelf, Grow Tent Fan Mount, Thermo-Hygrometer Corner Mount Bracket, Fit for All 0.59” to 1” (16mm, 19mm, 22mm Included) Grow Tent Poles, Must-Have Versatile Grow Tent Companion https://a.co/d/eYeJVP7


For that price a person can buy quite a bit of PVC and make something that works as well if not better than what the "layond" offers


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> For that price a person can buy quite a bit of PVC and make something that works as well if not better than what the "layond" offers


Mount it upright, upside down or hang it. $6.00 with zip ties out the door.


----------



## Paddletail (Sep 22, 2022)

Simple bungee cords streched pole to pole hold the walls back quite well


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 22, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Simple bungee cords streched pole to pole hold the walls back quite well


I wanna see pics


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2022)

Zip ties work great in a pinch as a cock ring, but they are tricky to get off. Don't ask.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 22, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Zip ties work great in a pinch as a cock ring, but they are tricky to get off. Don't ask.


----------



## Paddletail (Sep 23, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> I wanna see pics


 As a hard rule have never posted pics as I live in one of the worst places as far as understanding and appreciating the plant.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 23, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Zip ties work great in a pinch as a cock ring, but they are tricky to get off. Don't ask.


Something about the words, pinch, and cock ring, in the same sentence, that doesn't sit well with me. Lol


----------



## pop22 (Sep 23, 2022)

I once fixed a distributor cap on a Ford truck with a zip tie. The base of the distributor where the hook in the cap was suppose to catch rotted of. Love zip ties!



Coldnasty said:


> One of the tips from my dad. Always keep a pack of zip ties in your car. They come in handy in the weirdest ways lol


----------



## nonamedman420 (Sep 23, 2022)

pop22 said:


> I once fixed a distributor cap on a Ford truck with a zip tie. The base of the distributor where the hook in the cap was suppose to catch rotted of. Love zip ties!


They also work great to hold the "weathertight connectors" where they should be when the stupid plastic clips that should hold them inevitably get brittle and break off. Man we could start an endless thread dedicated to the uses of zip ties.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 23, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Mount it upright, upside down or hang it. $6.00 with zip ties out the door.


Kind of high when I posted the first photo. This how I mounted my fan when I first built the platform.


----------



## grampus_maximus (Sep 27, 2022)

Ecru Decarb Machine - Reg $130 - On Sale $90 - Amazon

Ecru Decarb Machine


----------



## yinyang814 (Sep 27, 2022)

Noodles42 said:


> 400W
> Lm301b diodes
> $204.48 after 50% off click coupon. Only 17 left.
> View attachment 5052669


This light is on sale again, a slightly better deal this time at $198.94.


----------



## LowRange (Sep 27, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> This light is on sale again, a slightly better deal this time at $198.94.


It comes to $900 AUD even with the 50% off, insanity.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 27, 2022)

LowRange said:


> It comes to $900 AUD even with the 50% off, insanity.


Holy fuck damn that's crazy differents so 1800$ aud with out code


----------



## groworm (Sep 27, 2022)

$199 after clipping 200 coupon - should be perfect for 4x4


https://www.amazon.com/Groplanner-Coverage-Dimmable-Spectrum-Greenhouse/dp/B092YV9SH9/


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2022)

I tried using thumbtacks to tack my tent to the walls, atleast two sides of it.

didn’t work unfortunately. Man a lot of space is lost from negative pressure.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I tried using thumbtacks to tack my tent to the walls, atleast two sides of it.
> 
> didn’t work unfortunately. Man a lot of space is lost from negative pressure.


Build a PVC frame for the extra support needed to counter act the suck!


----------



## Kerowacked (Oct 1, 2022)

See the Vipon code works for the 500W Updayday again with the 10% at Amazon


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> See the Vipon code works for the 500W Updayday again with the 10% at Amazon
> View attachment 5206272


Nice one. I'd definitely snag one of these if I needed a new light.


----------



## Kerowacked (Oct 1, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nice one. I'd definitely snag one of these if I needed a new light.


Looks like a few more bells and whistles than the previous model, i agree.


----------



## Gooch IX (Oct 2, 2022)

groworm said:


> $199 after clipping 200 coupon - should be perfect for 4x4
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Groplanner-Coverage-Dimmable-Spectrum-Greenhouse/dp/B092YV9SH9/


Thanks groworm! I ordered one of these lights after I saw your post. I’m very impressed with what you get for $199. I haven’t done any par tests but the light has a very nice coverage area. To get a similar light coverage you would probably need at least six of the quantum boards you could get for $199 two years ago. Light bars are a game changer for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2022)

There are a lot of lights with good components available at bargain prices these days. Be careful and have fun.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 2, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> Thanks groworm! I ordered one of these lights after I saw your post. I’m very impressed with what you get for $199. I haven’t done any par tests but the light has a very nice coverage area. To get a similar light coverage you would probably need at least six of the quantum boards you could get for $199 two years ago. Light bars are a game changer for sure.


When did you order? I looked last night but didn't see a coupon..


----------



## Gooch IX (Oct 2, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> When did you order? I looked last night but didn't see a coupon..


I ordered Tuesday night and received it today. You have to be fast with these Amazon coupons and discounts. They don’t last long. This light does seem to be of good quality too.
I also have a couple of the updayday lights. They’re the older 450 watt model and still going strong. The coupon code for the newer 500 watt version might still work, but the size and light spread aren’t quite as wide as the 650 watt growplanner light.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 3, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> Thanks groworm! I ordered one of these lights after I saw your post. I’m very impressed with what you get for $199.* I haven’t done any par tests but the light has a very nice coverage area*. To get a similar light coverage you would probably need at least six of the quantum boards you could get for $199 two years ago. Light bars are a game changer for sure.


That's what they're counting on. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2022)

Anyone have a deal for a better/cheaper/better economic value for a personal rosin press than this dulytek?

I don’t think I’ll enjoy only the 4g capacity at once going through 800 bags. But financially….. I could maybe do 300 max but would want a much larger plate. I know dulytek is good and the price on this looks good. Any ideas? Thank you.








Dulytek DM800 Personal Rosin Press


Order your Dulytek DM800 Personal Rosin Press today from Rightbud. Lowest price, FREE shipping & factory warranty.




rightbud.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have a deal for a better/cheaper/better economic value for a personal rosin press than this dulytek?
> 
> I don’t think I’ll enjoy only the 4g capacity at once going through 800 bags. But financially….. I could maybe do 300 max but would want a much larger plate. I know dulytek is good and the price on this looks good. Any ideas? Thank you.
> 
> ...


That thing is crap. Unless you're only pressing bubble hash, you'll need a lot more pressure than that. I wouldn't go any lower than a 4-ton press, and even that doesn't quite cut it IMO, you really need a 6-ton or greater. Here's a 4-ton DabPress with a $40 off coupon on Amazon:


https://www.amazon.com/Heat-Press-Dual-Heated-Plates/dp/B07KQ387F3


----------



## Slidinin2insanity (Oct 7, 2022)

This is a 5 ton on Amazon it also has a $30 coupon.


Dulytek DHP5 Hydraulic Heat Press, 5 Ton Pressing Force, Dual Heat 3" x 4" Plates - Precise Two-Channel Control Panel 
https://a.co/d/6RvAVXm


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 10, 2022)

theSh4rk said:


> Lowest price I've seen on amazon
> Fiskars 399241-1002 Micro-Tip Pruning Snips, Non-Stick Blades, 2 Count $16.36
> 
> View attachment 5139314


Currently $16.97 for the 2-pack on Amazon. Anybody use the AC Infinity branded shears, same design? Less than $8 for 1 of those, but haven't heard how good they are.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 10, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Currently $16.97 for the 2-pack on Amazon. Anybody use the AC Infinity branded shears, same design? Less than $8 for 1 of those, but haven't heard how good they are.


IMO, they are pretty much all the same.


----------



## k0rps (Oct 10, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Currently $16.97 for the 2-pack on Amazon. Anybody use the AC Infinity branded shears, same design? Less than $8 for 1 of those, but haven't heard how good they are.


Ac infinity scissors are pretty nice, sharp! The cleaning package is useful for rotaing/cleaning scissors while trimming.

AC Infinity 6.6” Stainless Steel Pruning Shear with Cleaning Kit, https://a.co/d/1kKsFNs

Edit: the kit allows you to soak 2-3 pairs in the sponge filled w/ alcohol to avoid having to stop while trimming


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 10, 2022)

I've got the Vivosun titanium-coated shears and I always stop to clean my teflon-coated Fiskars shears while trimming instead of just swapping with the already clean Vivosun ones. Maybe its the teflon coating or the finer tip but Fiskars brand just seem to work better for longer.


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2022)

stop it


----------



## groworm (Oct 10, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Currently $16.97 for the 2-pack on Amazon. Anybody use the AC Infinity branded shears, same design? Less than $8 for 1 of those, but haven't heard how good they are.


the ac infinity are absolute crap


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

Prime Early Access deal on Apera pH pen:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BDVL66C


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Prime Early Access deal on Apera pH pen:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BDVL66C
> ...


Those any good?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Those any good?


Apera is a quality brand, and the probe is replaceable. I have an EC meter from them and have been happy with it. I need a new pH meter, so just bought one myself. The meter also comes as a kit with a case and storage solution:


----------



## Isawthelight (Oct 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Those any good?


I received the bluetooth version - Apera PH60-Z in May & it's very nice. I like the 3-point calibration feature & app. I applied discount 'HIGHAGAN' for 20% off.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Those any good?


Apera is the only brand I’ve been able to use that gives a ph reading in under 5 minutes lol. Tossed my blue lab in the trash.


----------



## k0rps (Oct 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Apera is the only brand I’ve been able to use that gives a ph reading in under 5 minutes lol. Tossed my blue lab in the trash.


Aphera ph20 has lasted me for years.. easy to calibrate and stays in tune for while. Ime Blulabs have been trouble, for no reason.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2022)

Old foggy who sold minnows for years, I still use a PH Test Kit matching color reaction to solution.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Old foggy who sold minnows for years, I still use a PH Test Kit matching color reaction to solution.


Sadly 8% of the male population can't color match.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2022)

I’m a 92 percenter


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheapo Zazzy tents on Amazon for anyone interested...
8' x 4' with 6.5' height for $88.79 (8' x 4' with window is $106.39)
5' x 5' with 6.5' height for $67.19
4' x 4' with 6.5' height for $53.59



Other sizes are available as well.


----------



## Slidinin2insanity (Oct 12, 2022)

Bought one of their 2x4 tents a few weeks ago. Definitely not bad for the price.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 16, 2022)

Heart & Soil Seeds has a daily deal running today for 40 for any 2 packs. It's posted in the H&S discord under the daily deals channel. DM Brett and reference the daily deals post. They've got some interesting stuff.

Also posted on @heartandsoilproject IG, so you can DM them on IG referencing the same daily deal post.


----------



## RIS (Oct 18, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09P14YB2Z


A8LSOZCJ


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 19, 2022)

20 Pack Double-Sided Yellow Sticky Traps for $4.49 using the 50% off promotion on Amazon.


----------



## yinyang814 (Oct 20, 2022)

100-ct Black Textured 8 mil Powder-Free Black Nitrile Gloves only $16.49 on Amazon
using Promo Code: EM7C6N8J


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 20, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Currently $16.97 for the 2-pack on Amazon. Anybody use the AC Infinity branded shears, same design? Less than $8 for 1 of those, but haven't heard how good they are.


I have the ac infinity ones. They’re ok, not very sharp though


----------



## brutalsnookums (Oct 20, 2022)

anyone know of any deals on lights? looking for something for my new 4x4.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2022)

brutalsnookums said:


> anyone know of any deals on lights? looking for something for my new 4x4.


----------



## nygaff1 (Oct 20, 2022)

Does anyone have an AC Infinity discount code that currently works?


----------



## RIS (Oct 20, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> Does anyone have an AC Infinity discount code that currently works?


just used hempinapot
I think it is like 20% or so


----------



## Isawthelight (Oct 21, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> Does anyone have an AC Infinity discount code that currently works?


Highigan is good for 10% off - I used it last month.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 22, 2022)

Grow green has some decent deals on smart pots right now


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 22, 2022)

k0rps said:


> Aphera ph20 has lasted me for years.. easy to calibrate and stays in tune for while. Ime Blulabs have been trouble, for no reason.


Ph 20 is legit, just make sure you store it in solution. Mine’s been running a few yrs now


----------



## Parazit92 (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi everybody!

I saw in Digikeys some samsung led strip that I think they are a good deal!

I think that they are last gen and efficient for growing weed, if somebody knows about it and can help me... I would thank you a lot!

These are 3500K but same price for 3000K and 6000K

*https://www.digikey.es/es/products/detail/samsung-semiconductor-inc/SI-B8U031500WW/13926389*

3€ if you'll buy 10 strips, 41V each one, 170 lm/W


----------



## Hooda Thunkit (Oct 28, 2022)

Maybe I read the synopsis incorrectly, but it would appear those straps are good for about 8 watts max (0.2ma x 41v = 8.2 watts). Either I misread the thing, or you will need a significant number of straps to accomplish your objective.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Oct 28, 2022)

Hooda Thunkit said:


> Maybe I read the synopsis incorrectly, but it would appear those straps are good for about 8 watts max (0.2ma x 41v = 8.2 watts). Either I misread the thing, or you will need a significant number of straps to accomplish your objective.


620lm total and 170lm/W =~3.5 watt. This would be my guess...


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 28, 2022)

Anyone have a good deal on a PH pen for under a bill? Maybe 150.

we use Hanna at work and they’re 300ish. Work really good… just can’t quite afford that….


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have a good deal on a PH pen for under a bill? Maybe 150.
> 
> we use Hanna at work and they’re 300ish. Work really good… just can’t quite afford that….





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BDVL66C?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 29, 2022)

The Apera PH60 and the corresponding soil probe are the bomb for ph ime.


----------



## Greengrouch (Oct 29, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Currently $16.97 for the 2-pack on Amazon. Anybody use the AC Infinity branded shears, same design? Less than $8 for 1 of those, but haven't heard how good they are.


i like them better than my old fiskars.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Oct 29, 2022)

Parazit92 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I saw in Digikeys some samsung led strip that I think they are a good deal!
> 
> ...


You would need about 35-40 of those strips @ nominal current to properly flower a 2x2


----------



## nygaff1 (Oct 29, 2022)

Somehow the $4.89 pricetag makes these suck a little less.

Genesis A1CLIPFANWHITE-6PK clip fan white, 6 inch, 6 Piece https://a.co/d/26W4uQc


----------



## Parazit92 (Oct 29, 2022)

MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> You would need about 35-40 of those strips @ nominal current to properly flower a 2x2


which actual strip do you recommend me? For best results and efficiency..

and why do I need 35-40 of those, 10 at 40v aint 400W?


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 29, 2022)

Parazit92 said:


> which actual strip do you recommend me? For best results and efficiency..
> 
> and why do I need 35-40 of those, 10 at 40v aint 400W?


Volt does not equal watt.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 29, 2022)

Voltage x amps = watts.


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 29, 2022)

Parazit92 said:


> which actual strip do you recommend me? For best results and efficiency..
> 
> and why do I need 35-40 of those, 10 at 40v aint 400W?


DIY Guides - LED Gardener


----------



## RIS (Oct 31, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091SHP8P6


50% off $80
Code: U8TG-FA3CCZ-ZKCJA3


----------



## Parazit92 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Voltage x amps = watts.


I made a 1,5x1,5 light with SL-B8U7N90L1WW strings but they are now little old.. That's why I'm asking you if you know about a new gen or an actual good strip..

It's been a long time I did not refresh my plans


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 1, 2022)

Parazit92 said:


> I made a 1,5x1,5 light with SL-B8U7N90L1WW strings but they are now little old.. That's why I'm asking you if you know about a new gen or an actual good strip..
> 
> It's been a long time I did not refresh my plans


Off hand, no, but deals always pop up. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## nygaff1 (Nov 6, 2022)

So I know that there is no way for anyone who doesn't work for them to know, but should we be expecting an AC Infinity black friday sale? I need to grab a bunch of stuff this month and if there's not going to be further discounts I'd rather not wait.

Thoughts?


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 6, 2022)

What was the response to your email?....


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 6, 2022)

nygaff1 said:


> So I know that there is no way for anyone who doesn't work for them to know, but should we be expecting an AC Infinity black friday sale? I need to grab a bunch of stuff this month and if there's not going to be further discounts I'd rather not wait.
> 
> Thoughts?


Never expect, and you'll never be disappointed.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

Sounds like a pretty dismal outlook.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Sounds like a pretty dismal outlook.


I'm a pretty dismal dude.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

A Drape Hanger?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> A Drape Hanger?


Black, blackout to be specific. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 9, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Happy Hydro has Air-Pots on sale:
> #2 - 1.4gal $7.52
> #3 - 2.4gal $12.54
> #5 - 3.3gal $14.02
> ...




Something doesn't seem right about a 300w light, flowering a 3x3, either.


----------



## yinyang814 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> View attachment 5223773
> 
> Something doesn't seem right about a 300w light, flowering a 3x3, either.


Something might be wrong... even their ViparSpecra KS5000 bar light is only $95.99

Edit: I deleted my original post as it looks like the site is not legit


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 9, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> Something might be wrong... even their ViparSpecra KS5000 bar light is only $95.99


I tried buying it. It won't accept my card #s.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 9, 2022)

That’s a scam I


----------



## yinyang814 (Nov 9, 2022)

I removed my original post just to be safe


----------



## RIS (Nov 9, 2022)

Led Grow Light,420W Grow Light 6x6ft 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09P13MBR9?th=1



code: L9LG3L6G
$165 down from 329


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 9, 2022)

RIS said:


> Led Grow Light,420W Grow Light 6x6ft
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09P13MBR9?th=1
> ...


If I could piggyback.









Save on select product(s) with promo code on Amazon.com


Promotion starts on 11/07/2022 08:00AM PST and is available for limited time only. Learn more >



amzn.to


----------



## RIS (Nov 9, 2022)

Just bought one... couldn't pass it up


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I tried buying it. It won't accept my card #s.


Hopefully you've already cancelled that card.



yinyang814 said:


> Something might be wrong... even their ViparSpecra KS5000 bar light is only $95.99
> 
> Edit: I deleted my original post as it looks like the site is not legit


How did you come across those links?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Hopefully you've already cancelled that card.
> 
> 
> How did you come across those links?


Nope. Shit. Lol


----------



## yinyang814 (Nov 11, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Hopefully you've already cancelled that card.
> 
> 
> How did you come across those links?


I had searched for THAP5 in Google shopping tab looking for a low price on 5 gal Air Pots and it was right there amongst all the other listings. $14 for one 5 gal Air Pot didn't seem too crazy so I clicked on it and it led me to what I thought was Happyhydro's site. It wasn't until I browsed the other sale items before I noticed some unbelievable deals and then realized there was a dash in the web address Happy-hydro. I already filed a report with the FTC.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

The “Aware” part of “Let the Buyer Beware”.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 12, 2022)

Doja-4 said:


>


 Ummmm… what is this?


----------



## Gooch IX (Nov 12, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Ummmm… what is this?


It’s a bot that just joined the forum and is now spamming random pictures around the different sub forms now. Hopefully a mod picks up on it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Ummmm… what is this?


Tiffany Trump wedding ?
McDonald’s Buffet at 6pm.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tiffany Trump wedding ?
> McDonald’s Buffet at 6pm.


Four Seasons Extreme Landscaping.


----------



## dropshot (Nov 13, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Four Seasons Extreme Landscaping.


Probably THE funniest political folly I've ever heard of. I even bought the T-shirt.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 13, 2022)

Anyone got any deals on plastic 3 gal pots? Or 2 ?


----------



## rmax (Nov 13, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> It’s a bot that just joined the forum and is now spamming random pictures around the different sub forms now. Hopefully a mod picks up on it.


Most likely if one clicks the pic they'll install malware onto their machine. Possibly even _invisible _remote access.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2022)

Black Friday deals coming up soon?


----------



## Isawthelight (Nov 22, 2022)

Last week, I bought the Viparspectra KS500 at Ama for 3% less than $499 with a HighiganKS discount code. Yesterday the price dropped to $480. Via Ama, I contacted Viparspectra and they said they'd refund the difference & still honor the discount code. Made me happy.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 22, 2022)

Isawthelight said:


> Last week, I bought the Viparspectra KS500 at Ama for 3% less than $499 with a HighiganKS discount code. Yesterday the price dropped to $480. Via Ama, I contacted Viparspectra and they said they'd refund the difference & still honor the discount code. Made me happy.


You should have waited because It'll be $200 on black Friday. (Jk)


----------



## Dreypa (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone know if the updaydays are going back on sale this year?


----------



## Lizard0420 (Nov 23, 2022)

Idk but just seen this and damn it might be good light the 4000 is UPDAYDAY LED Grow Light 700 Watt S-7000 Full Spectrum Growing Lamp 15 Adjustable Spectra,Dimmable Daisy Chain for Indoor Plants Hydroponics Greenhouse Grow Tent https://a.co/d/2ismPlk


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> If I could piggyback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 24, 2022)

Price: $27.00



Code: 55WG8B9F



Quantity limit: 1x



Link: https://amzn.to/3gyzBKU



Note:
G HYDRO 6 Inch Air Carbon Filter







Photos:


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2022)

(A few of you should remember this one.)
Price: $60.54



Code: 452WPYPI + 20% off code



Quantity limit: 1x



Link: https://amzn.to/3XzQl59



Note:
280watt 4 bar grow light. No dimming switch







Photos:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 25, 2022)

HLG 25% off Black Friday sale.






Horticulture Lighting Group Premium LED Grow Lights for Agriculture


Premiere high end indoor gardening LED grow lights for hobbyists & professionals looking to remove HPS & lower electricity costs by 60% while increasing yields.




horticulturelightinggroup.com


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

Cheap 50ft 12 gauge extension cord:



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SQF4


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

^I always buy long cords and make smaller cords out of them.


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 29, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> ^I always buy long cords and make smaller cords out of them.


Hedgetrimmer will do that.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 1, 2022)

Nano lux 630 watt led light for $350 w/free ship








NanoLux LEDzx 630 Watt Full-Spectrum LED Grow Light


Request a Quote - Bulk Discounts for Large Grow Operations.




www.growgeneration.com


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 5, 2022)

Tent sales?


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Dec 6, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Tent sales?











Plant House Indoor Grow Tent - 5' x 5' x 73


Compact grow tent with 25 square feet of grow space and all the features of larger size tents. Ability to hang up to 110 lbs of lighting and ventilation from the ceiling, opening up the entire grow space for the crop. 100% lightproof design with over flaps at the zippers to prevent light leaks...




growershouse.com





80% off tents. Just cover shipping. Really good deals on that brand.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

Plant House $29.99 for a 5’ x 2 1/2’ x 73”. I’ve got one two years old and paid $116. Almost like new and would buy with confidence.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Dec 7, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Plant House Indoor Grow Tent - 5' x 5' x 73
> 
> 
> Compact grow tent with 25 square feet of grow space and all the features of larger size tents. Ability to hang up to 110 lbs of lighting and ventilation from the ceiling, opening up the entire grow space for the crop. 100% lightproof design with over flaps at the zippers to prevent light leaks...
> ...


Did this work for anyone? Link is no bueno today, but I shouldn’t have waited a day


----------



## Midwestgorillagrower (Dec 10, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Did this work for anyone? Link is no bueno today, but I shouldn’t have waited a day


They’re sold out. They still have 4’X4’ tents for $55


----------



## pahpah-cee (Dec 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> FS x SN
> 
> View attachment 5237465View attachment 5237466
> View attachment 5237467
> ...


Sometimes I think you’re a bot who links Amazon deals. 

looks damn good nonetheless


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 13, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Sometimes I think you’re a bot who links Amazon deals.
> 
> looks damn good nonetheless


Good thing I don't give a fuck.


Thanks for the compliment nonetheless.



(Posted this in the wrong thread my bad.)


----------



## nygaff1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Good thing I don't give a fuck.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment nonetheless.
> ...


Jesus with the fucking aggression on this forum


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2022)

@Marq1340 does a great service posting deals most of us are too lazy to find ourselves.


----------



## Amaximus (Dec 14, 2022)

Do a lazy service posting mostly garbage, really.


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Dec 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> @Marq1340 does a great service posting deals most of us are too lazy to find ourselves.


Im always broke,lol so is like being a kid again looking through the Sears Christmas Wishbook. Wow im old. Keep posting em Marq1340. Maybe Santa will bring me a new light. You know hes smoking weed in that pipe....er wait 11 grandkids? Shit, im Santa..lol.


----------



## andyman2251 (Dec 17, 2022)

dropshot said:


> Anyone using this Zeggwell ?


 are you ussing it, i have 2 4400 and they seem amazing so far. so bright though have to make sure they are turned down almost al the way, untill flower they are so bright


----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 24, 2022)

300 Watt Updayday, $100 with coupon code ZTROLSWL on Amazon


----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 24, 2022)

Says it’s 320 watts for $30


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0838WCMQ3#Ask


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 25, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Says it’s 320 watts for $30
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0838WCMQ3#Ask


Horrible light. Dont waste your money. Not even close to 300watts look at par chart. Can only grow one plant and not well, light tapers off fast on the sides.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 25, 2022)

Canna2022 said:


> If you will be needing anything, you should go and check this out. It's amazing! https://bit.ly/3Wyx7M0


Stop spamming your link everywhere


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 25, 2022)

Canna2022 said:


> I am not spamming


Looks like it. Plus its only Canadian.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2022)

Pork shoulder
Pork Ham
Otherwise known as Christmas Spam.


----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 25, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Horrible light. Dont waste your money. Not even close to 300watts look at par chart. Can only grow one plant and not well, light tapers off fast on the sides.


The par chart is for the 200w model with only 384 leds. I don’t know the light but $30 is cheap.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 26, 2022)

Check this out! https://a.co/d/ajCpNed

Things have not gotten cheaper. Could find a decent light for 30-35 a year ago. This is the best I can find for someone looking for a 150 watt 2x2 light. Was looking for a friend so I figured I'd share it here to you all as well.


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 26, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Check this out! https://a.co/d/ajCpNed
> 
> Things have not gotten cheaper. Could find a decent light for 30-35 a year ago. This is the best I can find for someone looking for a 150 watt 2x2 light. Was looking for a friend so I figured I'd share it here to you all as well.


Take a look at yakalla. They sent me one of their 100w boards and it was decent


----------



## effexxess (Dec 27, 2022)

Soil amendments in bulk!

Great eBay seller called "CGGDist" sells everything from azomite to mycorrhizae to wollanstonite.

Calls themselves "Soil Regeneration Specialists - Growing Life Together."






Security Measure







www.ebay.com


----------



## pahpah-cee (Dec 27, 2022)

effexxess said:


> Soil amendments in bulk!
> 
> Great eBay seller called "CGGDist" sells everything from azomite to mycorrhizae to wollanstonite.
> 
> ...


$26 dollars for #5 of gypsum shipped is far from a good deal.


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 28, 2022)

Not really a "deal", but I just saw this light on their website. Looks pretty interesting for someone looking for a 2x2 or 3x3. 150/240/320w available. 








Medic Grow MINI SUN-2 Compact Full Cycle LED Grow Light for Rack / Grow Tent - Powerful PPFD, 150W/240W/320W Covers 2x2,2.5x2.5,3x3 , Built-in Timer, LCD Display, 0-10V Dimming, Daisy Chain, Heat Dissipation150W


MINI SUN-2, offers a outstanding efficacy, compact & full cycle LED Grow light solution for indoor growers with Medic Grow HIGH RATED V1 Spectrum. The most practicial features for grower are the built-in timer, LCD display & on board dimmer. It only requires 320W power but covers 2' x 2' to 4’ x...




medicgrow.com


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2022)

I run 6 LED lights from 4 manufacturers. The builders of one are still building lights. HLG


----------



## Phantam (Dec 28, 2022)

Not sure if anyone's looking for one but i just threw my AC Infinity Controller 69 up on ebay, as my wife got me a pro for xmas, it's only ~2 months old, throwing in the extra UIS->MOLEX and MOLEX -> UIS cables i had. https://www.ebay.com/itm/195534852661


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 28, 2022)

Phantam said:


> Not sure if anyone's looking for one but i just threw my AC Infinity Controller 69 up on ebay, as my wife got me a pro for xmas, it's only ~2 months old, throwing in the extra UIS->MOLEX and MOLEX -> UIS cables i had. https://www.ebay.com/itm/195534852661


Is that the wifi controller, or just Bluetooth?


----------



## Marq1340 (Dec 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I run 6 LED lights from 4 manufacturers. The builders of one are still building lights. HLG


And what are the other 3 brands?

Edited


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> And what are the other 3 brands?
> 
> Edited


Area 51 (older light)
Elevated Lighting 
Maxisun

Nothing negative about the lights themselves as they all work perfectly. Parts are very excellent so I don’t worry.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> 300 Watt Updayday, $100 with coupon code ZTROLSWL on Amazon
> View attachment 5241431


Thanks for code. I bought today for $100. Osram leds, nice. If you bought more than 1, they can be daisy chained up to 30.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 31, 2022)

Check this out! https://a.co/d/bweL4dT

1000 watt bar style lm301b, meanwhile driver, around 400 bucks


----------



## beefninja97 (Dec 31, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Thanks for code. I bought today for $100. Osram leds, nice. If you bought more than 1, they can be daisy chained up to 30.


code no good


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 31, 2022)

beefninja97 said:


> code no good


I used it for the s3000 on amazon USA at checkout.


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 31, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Thanks for code. I bought today for $100. Osram leds, nice. If you bought more than 1, they can be daisy chained up to 30.


Let us know how the light performs. Haven't seen a par chart for it. 
Will u be using it by itself or as a part of a group/chain of lights? 
U can find some diamonds in the ruff but there's also a bunch of crap out there. 300watts for a buck is pretty gd if it has a nice par spread and heat is low.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 31, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Let us know how the light performs. Haven't seen a par chart for it.
> Will u be using it by itself or as a part of a group/chain of lights?
> U can find some diamonds in the ruff but there's also a bunch of crap out there. 300watts for a buck is pretty gd if it has a nice par spread and heat is low.


It states good for 4x4 veg and 3x3 for flower. I will add a few 2ft led bars to fill the 3.5ftx5ft space. 
The PPFD squares below are 8 inch. The ends can be tilted up or down.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 31, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> It states good for 4x4 veg and 3x3 for flower. I will add a few 2ft led bars to fill the 3.5ftx5ft space.
> The PPFD squares below are 8 inch. The ends can be tilted up or down. View attachment 5243620
> View attachment 5243613


Looking forward to seeing it in action! Got a journal?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Looking forward to seeing it in action! Got a journal?


There is a thread about these. Happy customers it seems like

@Grow Monster 






Updayday LED thread


This is for tight asses (like me) that bought this on sale for $135. Post pics of your lights, issues, or finished buds. Whatever you got! I bought the 4000 and plan on using it on one plant.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 31, 2022)

beefninja97 said:


> code no good


Yeah, the codes expire but vipon runs the updayday often.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 4, 2023)

640w bar light, $200 with coupon: https://www.amazon.com/DERUIKEER-640Watt-Spectrum-Coverage-Commercial/dp/B08RMTCXGY


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Saturday at 3:51 AM)

Where's the deal?


----------

